# The *jobbers* Thread



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So the COOL KIDS have their *memories* thread, so in order to not feel left out, I have made this for the 11ers and 12ers to post in. 

Feel free to post about whatever you wish, or the most off topic bullshit you can think of. 

Let's get more posts than the COOL KIDS 

P.S. The COOL KIDS can post here too, everyone is welcome.




*Now here's some classic moments from the biggest and most controversial thread in this forum:*















*BULLY*








*RevolverSnake*








*Gandhi*

















_Drawings by:_ *Dunk20*



*
------------------------------------------*



































_Images made by:_ *LuN™*




*
------------------------------------------*





*Also, a moment of silence in the memory of the jobbers who have fallen or are gone. *


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I am pissed that no one said I was one of the best 12ers. Fuck you all. :side:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> I am pissed that no one said I was one of the best 12ers. Fuck you all. :side:


Me too, I say we start a thread.

EDIT: By the way this was not a knock on you BULLY, it just had to be done.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I bought 5 packs of Chips Ahoy today, I'm going to do the same tomorrow.

No wonder I'm constantly bed bound and feeling sick.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm eating some milky way magic stars right now, feels good man


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Doritos with Hot Salsa dip. Face is on fire.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Fruity Pebbles. Feels like I'm the face of the WWE.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm eating top ramen soup as I speak.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, another TTT thread, just worse. and in rants.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Eatin dem Dairylee Triangles


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

rice krispy treats cereal with chocolate chips. unhealthy shit, good though


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

Bully is the leader of the Jobber Revolution!


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

And what exactly are you revolting against?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rafiki Roy said:


> And what exactly are you revolting against?


Whaddya got?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Im starting to think the year 2010 never happened. :avit:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did anything good happen in 2010?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Rafiki Roy said:


> And what exactly are you revolting against?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Roy met Rigor in 2010. Kind of a big deal.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought of one:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Did anything good happen in 2010?


Can't remember. Was strictly a WWE section poster at the time. It stands like this the past then 2010 then the future. :lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I tried that Heath Slater dance earlier today but I found it a bit difficult. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's just air guitar man.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I find Robin Meade & Richelle Carey of HLN News highly attractive.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Chloe Everton is my current presenter crush.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mozza said:


> Chloe Everton is my current presenter crush.


bama


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

ForestCrush said:


> Bully is the leader of the Jobber Revolution!


Ryback will easily crush the revolution.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuckin' Ryback. What's he done except beat a bunch of jobbers?

Edit: Okay, I see your point.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Fuck the memories thread
Thiz one rulz! :KG2
It feels like WWE 2009. The "memories" thread is Raw, full of stars, supposed to be the better show but boring and this thread is SmackDown, called the B show, full of rookies and jobbers but one of a kind palooza:barkley2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Guest hosts"









Yeah... nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

hey bully, you're sig is way too fucking big. plz remove it as it's annoying.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Your* 

Nah just fucking with ya. I can resize it if it's that much of a problem. I'm not a total cunt.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Am I a Jobber?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I have nothing against penguins, I just wouldn't want one dating my daughter.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not sure if I am happy that I was a wanderer for over a year, and could possibly have joined in 2009/2010, and ended up joining in 2011 being a part of this WF Generation. :hmm:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You made the right choice.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I do think that this generation (11+12'ers) is quite underrated by the COOL KIDZ on this forum. We are the shiz yo.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I do think that this generation (11+12'ers) is quite underrated by the COOL KIDZ on this forum. We are the shiz yo.


Fo' so'


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I do think that this generation (11+12'ers) is quite underrated by the COOL KIDZ on this forum. We are the shiz yo.


*Yo!*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

DualShock said:


> *Yo!*


What the fuck is that guy doing on the roof?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fiddler on the roof


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Fiddler on the roof


He's no rich man, alright.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

yibby dibby dibby dibby dibby dum


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:ksi2 Is that a guy that's doing the..you know..?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's earning his juggalo stripes 
WOOP WOOP


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


> :ksi2 Is that a guy that's doing the..you know..?


Yep, he's standing on the roof.

:troll


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mother of god. This thread needs a direction change

















Much better. :kobe3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hannah Minx looks like the mother of god in that pic


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I can get better, but I am afraid I will break the rules.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I can get better, but I am afraid I will break the rules.


You know that will just end in tears. 


Again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> You know that will just end in tears.
> 
> 
> Again.


I don't get it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I don't get it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I still don't get it. 
Wait, what are we talking about again?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It went from boobs to someone crying. Reminds me of the time.. actually nevermind


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I still don't get it.
> Wait, what are we talking about again?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice thread. (Y) I see the old people wanna visit the past.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Talking of old people where's CM Wit :artest


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*falls head first through a door, gets up smiling, and zooms around the thread at lightning speed putting party decorations everywhere, and covering everything with streamers, before signalling for men to come in with cakes and other confectionery, enormous speakers with a turntable inbetween, and glomps BULLY to the floor*_

*NOW WE'RE READY TO SHARE SOME MEMORIES, SUGARCUBES*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Talking of old people where's CM Wit :artest


He's got better things to do over the weekend. Like his wife.

:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Totally just got glomped.

Anark:I'm seeing mine tomorrow


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL, do you remember that time when I kept replying to NoyK with Youtube videos of songs with a reference to crying in the title, and he didn't understand and kept saying he didn't get it?

Good times. I miss those days.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

AHHH yes.. I remember


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

That cake better be chocolate, Froot!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> AHHH yes.. I remember


And oh fuck! Do you remember that time when we reminisced about that time when I kept replying to NoyK with Youtube videos of songs with a reference to crying in the title, and he didn't understand and kept saying he didn't get it?

Fucking great times. Seems like just five minutes ago.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Froot said:


>


That dude is sick, he did a dance to one of my favourite songs ever.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is really a beehive of, uh, activity, Halberstam. This place is hot, very hot.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They don't have a good bathroom to do coke in.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you sure that's Paul Allen over there?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> They don't have a good bathroom to do coke in.


Drugs are bad,Mkay?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Drugs are bad,Mkay?


Will you keep it down? I'm trying to do drugs!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No it's not. You're mistaken.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, I forgot. JT Martin's dating someone from the ACLU.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I heard he's with that dork Patrick Bateman. What a loser.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Oh, I forgot. JT Martin's dating someone from the ACLU.


Lol...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

JT Martin, you're dating the biggest dickweed in New York. JT Martin, you're dating a tumbling, tumbling dickweed.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I heard he's with that dork Patrick Bateman. What a loser.


What the deuce?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think, um, JT Martin that, uh, we've lost touch.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> JT Martin, you're dating the biggest dickweed in New York. JT Martin, you're dating a tumbling, tumbling dickweed.


What?:austin


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I think, um, JT Martin that, uh, we've lost touch.


Revolver Snake's on the coke.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I know my behavior can be... erratic sometimes.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You're inhuman.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I contributed to this thread:mark: Have a Nice Day:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No! I'm in touch wth Humanity.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you feel that way?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, Bully, I could tell you... but then I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Check this shit out


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The best part was the nerd at the beginning. He nailed Van Patten.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

hello, is this the job squad?



can i join?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmmmm

I'll allow it


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*stares at Jammy's sig*_

Yes...

Yes you can...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jammy, we're gonna call you Sabrina.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Jammy, we're gonna call you Sabrina.












Pic related


Its me

Dont just stare at it.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Froot said:


> _*stares at Jammy's sig*_
> 
> Yes...
> 
> Yes you can...


*pulls hair*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jammy said:


> Pic related
> 
> 
> Its me
> ...


I don't want to get you drunk, but, ah, that's a very fine Chardonnay you're not drinking.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I tend not to look at Jammy's posts if I want to sleep that night.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I tend not to look at Jammy's posts if I want to sleep that night.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What a turn on. Classic Sabrina.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

guys what are we here to discuss?

not like we have any memories. bad blood thread is just a bad dream.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thousands of roses and lots of chocolate truffles. Godiva, and oysters in the half-shell.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Remember when BULLY made a thread for 11ers and 12ers?

Good times.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What about whats happening in Sri Lanka at the moment


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What about whats happening in Sri Lanka at the moment


they're eating, shitting, fucking, sleeping just like the rest of us?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sri Lanka makes itself out to be a harmless old codger, but inside... inside...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sri Lanka


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope she has a dick.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Sri Lanka


Remember the Anti-Western thread? Good times.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>


:ass


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

bama 

Okay you win


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm leaving. I've assessed the situation, and I'm going.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Where are you going?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm leaving. I've assessed the situation, and I'm going.


If you're leaving don't pull a Waz Perviz on us and return a day later.

Or maybe you _should_ do that, I like you.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Revolver always comes back for more, what a glutton.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm leaving. I've assessed the situation, and I'm going.


No!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Check this shit out


Speaking of psychos


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I was thinking Waz Perviz.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I bet he gets laid often


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

He blows his wife quite often..


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well he has to or else she'd deflate hey


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

So, I was looking at the Memories thread, and it appears that we are winning.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

#Jobbanation


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

That reminds me, I need to get a FIYAH-BREATHIN TWITTAH MACHINE.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan posting again SMH


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Kelly Kelly fan posting again SMH


It's as if we're the 10ers and she's the 12er.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Great to have the A-Lister thread back guys :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TEENAY TEENAY


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

We are proud to be the Z-List


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Z-listers get to do all the fun stuff, A listers pander to the mainstream.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Pumbaa said:


> Great to have the A-Lister thread back guys :side:


Shouldn't you post in the cool guys thread? I mean you are a 10er after all


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't tempt him. The memories thread is catching up as it is.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Shouldn't you post in the cool guys thread? I mean you are a 10er after all


Aka old people.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Pumbaa said:


> Great to have the A-Lister thread back guys :side:


Go enjoy your nostalgia thread and wish upon having the "the old days" back. That and your childhood. Whilst I reminisce about my youth, of spending my childhood outside not in the house on the internet getting a hard-on over some faceless stranger giving me rep or agreeing with my post.

Hey 11ers/12ers/jobbers....wanna join my crew?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

We're not jobbers... We are the FUTURE :ryder1


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey, do you remember when, like, I started this sentence?

Good times.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

And we will be the best in the world. unk3


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Since this an off topic kind of thread I will post a few gifs to get our "jobber party" going.


That reminds me, yesterday I finally seen project x(Redbox rental), hell of a movie if you ask me.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> And we will be the best in the world. unk3


As long as we get respect unk2


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> As long as we get respect unk2


Exactly unk


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Here, have some Tessmacher stretch


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Is this turning into AE vs PG ? We're losing. 

This thread is boring. Get some things going Bully.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

This thread is way better than the "memories" thread.

Vintage 12ers!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ ^ ^ Is that Eve's twin?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

^How not to draw a tree...


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn this fucking movie was epic.


I was doing a google image search and I found a picture of one of the worse movies ever: 









Garbage Pail Kids


I remember seeing this movie as a four year old and also remember being scared as fuck and having weeks and weeks of nightmares after watching it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sometimes I wish I could have seen it.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Sometimes I wish I could have seen it.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

This thread is wild!!!! Way better than the noob thread. We have a sexy woman opening and closing her legs, a flouting dog on a bouncy castle...whilst those losers are writing love poetry to each other.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Lolol, Jobbers rule.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey, come on now. We're all people, aren't we, underneath it all?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Anark said:


> Hey, come on now. We're all people, aren't we, underneath it all?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


I watch this gif and can't help imagining what would happen if one day he forgets to take off his mask before he does that.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Anark said:


> I watch this gif and can't help imagining what would happen if one day he forgets to take off his mask before he does that.


I think he would...Feel The Fire

*badumtss*


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Future of the forum right here in this thread guys. That's if none of us gets banned of course.


Anyway, back to project x gifs:


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Proving my point in the Dragonforce thread:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't wait. In five years, we'll be making threads about those damn '17ers.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> That's just air guitar man.


I tried it for hours and I still cant do it. I guess I'll have to stick with Jinder Mahal's pose.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> I can't wait. In five years, we'll be making threads about those damn '17ers.


I hate those fucking douches.

Stupid Stan Stansky lovers.

John Cena is GOAT. I miss the PG era.

Stupid G era.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You guys should start downloading FIFA 13


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

wwecruz said:


> I can't wait. In five years, we'll be making threads about those damn '17ers.


And the pre-11ers will be saying things like "I've spent most of my life, met my best man at my wedding on this forum and it's falling to pieces, Stupid 11ers,12ers,13ers,14ers,15ers,16er,17ers"


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw what are we? The JOB Squad?

EDIT:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Btw what are we? The JOB Squad?












oh, the irony.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mystical said:


> back to project x gifs:


No thank you.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

haribo said:


> No thank you.


Ahem. This is the jobbers thread. Please go to the *memories thread*

This is only for jobbers.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Job Squad Theme Song:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Job Squad Theme Song:


I prefer this for the squad:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> This is only for jobbers.


I ain't no jobber. I'm bare mid-card, bruv.

I'm in the mix for the Intercuntinental championship.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I prefer this for the squad:


This is the theme song to my life


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nah bro, something epic with storytelling behind is what fits DA SQUAD.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw Autumn Riley is one helluva chick which you jobbers have gotta check


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Btw Autumn Riley is one helluva chick which you jobbers have gotta check


Absolutely this.









^the only pic on google images that won't get me banned


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Btw Autumn Riley is one helluva chick which you jobbers have gotta check


Absolutely a fuck of the year candidate, sir.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She has a great body with a beautiful ass. DAMN.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Ahem. This is the jobbers thread. Please go to the *memories thread*
> 
> This is only for jobbers.





BULLY said:


> P.S. The COOL KIDS can post here too, everyone is welcome.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> She has a great body with a beautiful ass. DAMN.


There comes swagger out of lurk mode :cool2


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Alright jobbers

Currently watching The Inbetweeners which is a bit of a jobbers programme


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

haribo said:


>


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

All you jabronis, I give you the very own valet of our squad, Autumn Riley!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> There comes swagger out of lurk mode :cool2


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> All you jabronis, I give you the very own valet of our squad, Autumn Riley!


Dayum, dat sexy cross through dat circle . :yum:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>


It appears you are a WWT fan too.

Shame he had to close it down...


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The photo is no more visible. DAMN!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Off topic (whatever the topic is) - probably the weirdest song titles I've seen in a long time.

http://www.spirit-of-metal.com/discographie-groupe-Cerebral_Incubation-type-Albums-l-en.html


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Off topic (whatever the topic is) - probably the weirdest song titles I've seen in a long time.
> 
> http://www.spirit-of-metal.com/discographie-groupe-Cerebral_Incubation-type-Albums-l-en.html


Oh yeah, lets speak a bit more about chicks.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Off topic (whatever the topic is) - probably the weirdest song titles I've seen in a long time.
> 
> http://www.spirit-of-metal.com/discographie-groupe-Cerebral_Incubation-type-Albums-l-en.html


To be off topic in this thread means to be on topic.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Am I the only one who is tired of hot chick pics on this forum?

That's just a last resort to save a thread.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Am I the only one who is *tired of hot chick* pics on this forum?
> 
> That's just a last resort to save a thread.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Am I the only one who is *tired of hot chick pics* on this forum?
> 
> That's just a last resort to save a thread.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Am I the only one who is tired of hot chick pics on this forum?
> 
> That's just a last resort to save a thread.


:banplz:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Am I the only one who is tired of hot chick pics on this forum?
> 
> That's just a last resort to save a thread.


Thread ain't dead yet. (Y)

Wade and Sheamus in one pic is too BOSS.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Thread ain't dead yet. (Y)


In my opinion the original memories thread looks closer to death...


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

:cena


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I Came To Play said:


> :banplz:


Shut the fuck up and get the fuck out of here before I bend you over and introduce you to the blunt instrument that caused your mama to walk funny for the rest of her life.

Obvious rejoiner. Which pathetic piece of crap are you?

Don't even answer me. Seriously, for your own health, do not fucking answer me.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


>


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Anarchy


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Everyone's getting a little hostile, so I'll just post another hot chick.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Anark said:


> Shut the fuck up and get the fuck out of here before I bend you over and introduce you to the blunt instrument that caused your mama to walk funny for the rest of her life.
> 
> Obvious rejoiner. Which pathetic piece of crap are you?
> 
> Don't even answer me. Seriously, for your own health, do not fucking answer me.


Y r u so mad bro?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh no he just did it.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh no he fucking didn't.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I Came To Play said:


> Y r u so mad bro?


I'm calm as fuck right now, dipshit. This can change though.

You want to step into Rants then you got to step up as well. Cut the shitty posts out and offer something that doesn't waste one or two seconds of my life to read.

And lol at _dipshit_. I just plucked that one out of nowhere. I don't even know what it means. Maybe you've been dipped in shit. Maybe you like to dip stuff in shit, like the chicken McNuggets you steal from children who's parents went to the toilet thinking their 8yr old would be fine for a few minutes in a public restaurant.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

What's he gonna say now?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, but just because it's Saturday night:


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Behold! Man's favorite thing in the world: ASS


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Behold! Man's favorite thing in the world: ASS











Ass is god over all.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Ass ahoy!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't be bothered to check all the pages, but holy crap. This thread got more replies than the *memories* one.

I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing though.. :hmm:
I must say it's more entertaining than the memories one, personal opinion.

Oh and I see you all followed me on the posting images of 'giggity stuff' which I started.
That's right, follow your leader jobber squad.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Oh and I see you all followed me on the posting images of 'giggity stuff' which I started.
> That's right, follow your leader jobber squad.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


>


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Anark said:


>







Would be froot if this thread took the food porn route my last Rant had :3


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

This thread makes me proud to be a '12er.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Froot said:


> Would be froot if this thread took the food porn route my last Rant had :3


Please do not turn this into a food porn rant. I just came home, there's no dinner, and everything is frozen except brocolli soup. Yeah I didn't even know it existed too.

Ehh..


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The pre-11ers carrying on about *memories* out of jealously for the Bad Blood thread made by an 11er and made great by mainly 11ers and 12ers.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Can't be bothered to check all the pages, but holy crap. This thread got more replies than the *memories* one.
> 
> I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing though.. :hmm:
> I must say it's more entertaining than the memories one, personal opinion.
> ...


:westbrook2


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Froot said:


> Would be froot if this thread took the food porn route my last Rant had :3


Id have a bite of this









but this grosses me out









Am I a racist?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This thread is much more entertaining than the Memories thread.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Arcade said:


> This thread is much more entertaining than the Memories thread.


That's because we are more entertaining than the 'COOL KIDZ'. They make rants on us, and claim we are trash, but I think it's pure jealousy. I'm happy I didn't join two years earlier, which I could.


@BULLY, hey, hey, I know you are the leader, I'm just the brain and secret weapon of the operation, who will one day eventually claim dominance and leadership of all of this, after I assassinate you and frame Anark for all of it.

I mean, hi.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Haiii :3

How has your day been thus far?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> That's because we are more entertaining than the 'COOL KIDZ'. They make rants on us, and claim we are trash, but I think it's pure jealousy. I'm happy I didn't join two years earlier, which I could.
> 
> 
> @BULLY, hey, hey, I know you are the leader, I'm just the brain and secret weapon of the operation, who will one day eventually claim dominance and leadership of all of this, after I assassinate you and frame Anark for all of it.
> ...


Don't think I don't see the good work you're doing though, keep it up and you might just get a promotion to HALL MONITOR


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Starving to death, past midnight, can't go out buy food, everything's frozen, can't order anything now cause it's too late and I'll wake up everyone, and I haven't had my chocolate milk today yet.

Kinda of a crappy day, and I am a little cranky, yeah.

What about you, Mr. Ponies?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Froot. Slept in till 12, watched DAFC bury Livingston 4-0 at East End, and been having a bit of a marathon of Timbaland on Spotify (as dictated by new sig).

And if somebody's having a crappy day...










I'll always be here :3


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

'Cool kids'?

Holy shit, how fucking stupid of a label.

Just because most '11/'12ers are as dumb as you doesn't mean we are the 'cool kids'. We just happened to join at a time when most noobs weren't stupid and lame.


Stop being a fucking ugly baby and you wont be such a loser. It's not hard. There are a few 11/12ers here who do not suck because they don't make themselves annoying like you do.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Don't think I don't see the good work you're doing though, keep it up and you might just get a promotion to HALL MONITOR


*Perfect, it will give me an advantage so I can infiltrate the sealed compartment where BULLY and the Elite Staff of the organization hides their secret documents and files that I've been waiting ages to get my hands on so I can make my quest for dominance that much easier.. it's all coming together...mwahahhha*


Thank you, Mr.BULLY. I shall take that job offer with the utmost gratitude, sir.











*Ignore Cat, just continue with the diamond that this thread has been so far. She's probably just 'bleeding' again.​


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll put forward the motion to name ourselves the garbage pail kids


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Garbage Pail Kids? Holy shit haven't heard that in a long time. That shit was awesome.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I think he's more or less gearing towards this:






:/


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That is one of the creepiest, yet somehow at the same time interesting things I've seen.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

No surprise you had no fucking childhood.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Garbage Pail kids?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think I'm starting to show my age here.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I think I'm starting to show my age here.


How so? Is the show that old?

Oh, and this has nothing to do with my childhood; different countries, different cartoons, at least in mine. Everyone with decent sense would figure it out. *wink*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I was referring to the cards that I used to collect as a kid. Still have em around here somewhere. Anyway I have to go out for a few hours. Peace.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Peace, Bully.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh. Boy, I think this show was way before I was even born :lol
I grew up with Tom & Jerry, Lion King, Pokemon, Dragonball/Z, all the good old Disney movies, etc;. The golden age of cartoons, might I add.

Anyway, peace out BULLY.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Oh. Boy, I think this show was way before I was even born :lol
> I grew up with *Tom & Jerry, Lion King, Pokemon, Dragonball/Z*, all the good old Disney movies, etc;. The golden age of cartoons, might I add.
> 
> Anyway, peace out BULLY.


Those were the days.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK said:


> How so? Is the show that old?
> 
> Oh, and this has nothing to do with my childhood; different countries, different cartoons, at least in mine. Everyone with decent sense would figure it out. *wink*


It was actually in numerous countries, you stupid deprived assfuck.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Those were the days.


Man, I missed the 90's.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> It was actually in numerous countries, you stupid deprived assfuck.


Well, numerous isn't all now is it? And even if it did air here, if BULLY collected the cards *as a kid*, what does that tell you since I'm not even an adult yet on paper in my country? Yeah, common sense warning please?

Bah, I'm going to ignore you now anyway. This thread has been gold, you're not going to ruin it. So much for the 11/12'ers being the ones filled with stupidity and ruining good rants everywhere they go, right?
Go back to your *memoriezzz* one, and have fun remiscining about Nitmare's wang.

See ya, Catty.  *Ignore list, activate!*





JT Martin said:


> Man, I missed the 90's.



I know. There's barely any good cartoon shows nowadays. If any. This is why I switched to Japanese Anime. :/


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Burn!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> It was actually in numerous countries, you stupid deprived assfuck.


Now, now, according to the official website, there were long absenses in releases of the product

_"*Years Released In*: 1986-1988, 1990-1991, 2004"_
[Source]

The "stupid, deprived assfuck" is an obnoxiously and unnecesarily raunchy exaggeration, especially over a subject such as trading cards.

-5 Karma


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK, your tears brings me joy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Man, I missed the 90's.


True that. Kids shows are really bad nowadays then again I hate nearly all tv atm. Only really watch Game of Thrones, Doctor Who, HIMYM, Hollyoaks, Bad Education and Mock the Week. Well and Raw, Smackdown and NXT. I think Pokemon is still on tv.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Well, numerous isn't all now is it? And even if it did air here, if BULLY collected the cards *as a kid*, what does that tell you since I'm not even an adult yet on paper in my country? Yeah, common sense warning please?
> 
> Bah, I'm going to ignore you now anyway. This thread has been gold, you're not going to ruin it. So much for the 11/12'ers being the ones filled with stupidity and ruining good rants everywhere they go, right?
> Go back to your *memoriezzz* one, and have fun remiscining about Nitmare's wang.
> ...


Yeah, it's like everybody who made shit awesome goes away then everything else turns to shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> NoyK, your tears brings me joy.


So does your own dick.



R.K.O Peep said:


> True that. Kids shows are really bad nowadays then again I hate nearly all tv atm. Only really watch Game of Thrones, Doctor Who, HIMYM, Hollyoaks, Bad Education and Mock the Week. Well and Raw, Smackdown and NXT. I think Pokemon is still on tv.


I must say, in series-related TV shows, we have been pretty damn good these last years. At least that.

Breaking Bad, Smallville, Dexter, HIMYM, Spartacus, etc;

Still, even though I'm a teenager now, I still enjoy cartoons, I don't care what people think about it. :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> So does your own dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit! I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> True that. Kids shows are really bad nowadays then again I hate nearly all tv atm. Only really watch Game of Thrones, Doctor Who, HIMYM, Hollyoaks, Bad Education and Mock the Week. Well and Raw, Smackdown and NXT. I think Pokemon is still on tv.


I know, it's weird to see how everythings so lame.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

fpalm

Obviously cartoons aren't "awesome" when you're 10 years older.

To these kids they are the greatest things on earth.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Oh shit! *I didn't see that one coming*.



Yeah, I'm sure that's what you did say after you were done :troll


Anyway, can anyone tell a decent series to watch besides HIMYM, Dexter, Spartacus, & Breaking Bad? They're all on break, and I got nothing left to watch but anime now, it's getting tiring


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Breaking bad is a show I have to watch but I need to find the time. Back to uni net week and have 5 shifts plus going out meaning no time to watch TV other then the season finale of doctor who


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Walking Dead Season 3 is coming up.

Boardwalk Empires is on.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Futurama, Chuck, Friendship is Magic, Archer, How I Met Your Mother, Big Bang Theory

EDIT: Also, Chewin' the Fat, Robot Chicken


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Well, numerous isn't all now is it? And even if it did air here, if BULLY collected the cards *as a kid*, what does that tell you since I'm not even an adult yet on paper in my country? Yeah, common sense warning please?
> 
> Bah, I'm going to ignore you now anyway. This thread has been gold, you're not going to ruin it. So much for the 11/12'ers being the ones filled with stupidity and ruining good rants everywhere they go, right?
> Go back to your *memoriezzz* one, and have fun remiscining about Nitmare's wang.
> ...




Spirit, broken.


Whether you really put me on ignore or not, we all know you will click VIEW POST to see what I say, so wont actually ignore me.


You should really watch the movie, it will remind you of your mother's pussy.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Yeah, I'm sure that's what you did say after you were done :troll
> 
> 
> Anyway, can anyone tell a decent series to watch besides HIMYM, Dexter, Spartacus, & Breaking Bad? They're all on break, and I got nothing left to watch but anime now, it's getting tiring


Says the guy that's uptight, a crybaby, and a terrible poster.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I usually just stick to Adult Swim, and House and L&O SVU re-runs.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

> This message is hidden because Catalanotto is on your ignore list.





> This message is hidden because You_heard? is on your ignore list.


Best way to fight stupidity; ignore it










Getting back to the topic at hand, it is a good thing since Dexter, HIMYM, Walking Dead, Family Guy, American Dad, etc; are all coming back soon this month and the next. The bad thing is the 1-week wait, that is why I like watching series that are not on-going. It's a pain to wait a week when you are really addicted.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol what a pussy.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd ignore Cat too if I was afraid of spontaneously having an erection.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You heard CamillePunk? I am Danthree10 lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Best way to fight stupidity; ignore it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Responding to us =/= ignoring us.


YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK, GOODBYE

edit: LMAO, he started viewing this thread right after I posted.

Give it up, son, you ain't ignoring anyone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol You never fail to amuse me Cat. 

Keep doing what you're doing girl.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I just found out there is a "Taken 2" coming out.

Totally loved the first 1. Probably the only movie I've watched more than "The Chaperone" (which wasn't a really good movie).


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> True that. Kids shows are really bad nowadays then again I hate nearly all tv atm. Only really watch Game of Thrones, Doctor Who, HIMYM, Hollyoaks, Bad Education and Mock the Week. Well and Raw, Smackdown and NXT. I think Pokemon is still on tv.





NoyK said:


> Best way to fight stupidity; ignore it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only Kobra could do the same.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I just found out there is a "Taken 2" coming out.
> 
> Totally loved the first 1. Probably the only movie I've watched more than "The Chaperone" (which wasn't a really good movie).


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Best way to fight being a moron; ignore it




Your life story right here.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


>


Well, you gave enough fucks to waste your time to search for a meme, quote my post and press "submit reply".

Otherwise, to show you didn't give a fuck, you could have ignored it like you did the countless other posts in this thread or the large majority of people here who hate you.

Yeah.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaand this rant is going downhill now. Chapo, just follow my actions. They just want attention, so fight them with disdain. They are not worth our time, the thread was a gem before they got here, so just pretend they didn't come at all.

What a coincidence, someone who's not 11/12'er, and a rejoiner ruined it. 
Users before 2011 keep proving that some of them are *the* cancer around here. :/


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Thread ruined.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I just found out there is a "Taken 2" coming out.
> 
> Totally loved the first 1. Probably the only movie I've watched more than "The Chaperone" (*which wasn't a really good movie*).


:hhh


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Aaaaaaaaand this rant is going downhill now. Chapo, just follow my actions. They just want attention, so fight them with disdain. They are not worth our time, the thread was a gem before they got here, so just pretend they didn't come at all.
> 
> What a coincidence, someone who's not 11/12'er, and a rejoiner ruined it.
> Users before 2011 keep proving that some of them are *the* cancer around here. :|


The forum was a gem before babies like you got here, so leave.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

True


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

wwecruz said:


> :hhh


I swear, I've seen that movie over 100 times.

Matter of fact, it was in the DVD player for 2 days once, non stop.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You got that right.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Thread ruined.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

wwecruz said:


>


:lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo is a pedophile. He had a avatar and a sig of a 6yo kid, posted a pedophile fact, and watched a movie about little school kids over one hundred times.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I swear, I've seen that movie over 100 times.
> 
> Matter of fact, it was in the DVD player for 2 days once, non stop.


I take it you watch it so much since it's so bad, it's good? :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Also, Charissa Thompson from SportsNation is sexy too.

I thought when Michelle Beadle left, they would replace her with another dude but they proved me wrong. CT the best thing about weekdays at 5PM. And she can get it.




wwecruz said:


> I take it you watch it so much since it's so bad, it's good? :lol


I mean, we used to sit in the trap, smoking, drinking and playing cards. Because it was a traphouse, we never got the cable turned on and would either play the game, listen to music or watch a movie. Lady at the gas station would sell bootleg movies for cheap, so we went ahead and got it. I ended up getting used to it.

Between that, the movie with Billy Bob Thornton as the retarded dude, "Mama I Want To Sing", the movie with Jennifer Anniston & Adam Sandler, "Hall Pass" and "Laugh At My Pain", I've seen them all combined a good 500 times.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

wwecruz said:


>


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I saw the worst fucking movie the other day.

I think it was called 'When Animals Attack'.

All the animals were either stuffed toys or really awful CGI. The blood was basically people throwing buckets of red liquid all over the place.


I will have to google it and find it, it was terrible.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

C'mon, we've gotta save this thread before it actually gets ruined.



NoyK said:


> Users before 2011 keep proving that some of them are *the* cancer around here. :/


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And ah, thanks Bully, I finally got the Air Guitar right!





































I'm the one man band baby!!1111!!one!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The only thing that matters in those GIFS is Piper.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

AngryPhil said:


>









Listen to the entire song.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

AngryPhil said:


>


Is this your new gimmick? It's awful.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Listen to the entire song.


The man is a legend 


Now for some real rap


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

In other news, *#ENCORE*


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Is this your new gimmick? It's awful.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And AngryPhil's video posting gimmick is slowly growing on me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Video posting gimmick? Yeah I spose. bama

I'm back by the way.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You Turd? and El Crapo doing their best to keep the _11ers/12ers are crap_ argument alive.

I felt like the mother panda in this video when I suddenly saw them posting in this thread.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jobbers gotta job.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Kane's new theme song:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL cool is that what we're doing now okay. This is oldish but anyways:


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't wait till the 13/14'ers come along.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> I saw the worst fucking movie the other day.
> 
> I think it was called 'When Animals Attack'.
> 
> ...


I am somewhat disappointed by changes to your sig.

Are you to tell me that haters no longer need to lick your clit?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This video is no longer... oh that's different


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

That was by far the most disturbing video on YouTube


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:whatthefuckdidIjustwatchgif


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Can't wait till the 13/14'ers come along.


Neither.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, people actually liked that video. Thought the idea of a blurred dick in the thumbnail was a tad too much.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I fucking hate Autotune


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

For Froot:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is it furry in here or is it just me?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

wut


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Froot said:


> wut





Whap Me Jungles said:


> Ass is god over all.


I believe I best explained it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gimmick wise that's your expression of DAT ASS.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I like whap me jungles explanation


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I like whap me jungles explanation


I like saying ":cheer WHAP!:cheer me jungles"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure what it means, but it sounds painful.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'm not entirely sure what it means, but it sounds painful.


I once had MY jungles whapped.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

It's apparently the sound of someone being smacked over the head. I thought I'd invented it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe not the head I was thinking of.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Maybe not the head I was thinking of.


:cena2


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm listening to a song about bananas and it is raising disturbing images.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm listening to a song about confusion and it is raising a desire to kick some ass.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Froot said:


> I'm listening to a song about confusion and it is raising a desire to kick some ass.


Doesn't really sound like a song a brony would listen to, but... Awesome.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fucking A


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry for not posting here since yesterday. I only klicked at the memories thread but fell asleep for hours because it was so boring and it took me some time to gain strength and make it to the party aka the jobberz thread:cena2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>


He doesn't wanna know what kind of feedback we're giving him.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

WF needs to give him a Lesnar related contract for several appereances.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Shotgun feedback


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The Perv strikes again.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone of you seen the documentary "Catfish" ? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1584016/

Thrilling as fuck and absolutely underrated.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I had to return some blu ray disc's.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I had to return some blu ray disc's.


disc's what?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I never return any discs. I usually just keep them in collection, for some sort of fictional bragging right.

However, if WWE '13 is a disappointment, that bullfuck game will go back on the hour I crush my Sixasis beneath my fists in fury.

I've given Yuke's far too many chances. This'll be the last sign of mercy towards them from me.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Froot said:


> I never return any discs. I usually just keep them in collection, for some sort of fictional bragging right.
> 
> However, if WWE '13 is a disappointment, that bullfuck game will go back on the hour I crush my Sixasis beneath my fists in fury.
> 
> I've given Yuke's far too many chances. This'll be the last sign of mercy towards them from me.


EA really needs to get on making a TNA game. Once they get servers that actually work that is...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, blu ray's. Videotapes became a little to old school for my taste.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

If it's at all possible to find a movie on VHS, I'll go for it. There's just something about that grainy, gritty feeling of the quality that makes it so much better. Hell, I recorded Royal Rumble 2009, WrestleMania 25 and SummerSlam 2009 on VHS, before I discovered file sharing


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

At least you don't have to rewind hey


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I noticed that the 3 hour ones you record over rewind and FF quicker... What's up with that?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Froot said:


> I'm listening to a song about confusion and it is raising a desire to kick some ass.





Froot said:


> However, if WWE '13 is a disappointment, that bullfuck game will go back on the hour I crush my Sixasis beneath my fists in fury.
> 
> I've given Yuke's far too many chances. This'll be the last sign of mercy towards them from me.


We've unleashed the beast within Froot. I'm feeling a mixture of pride and fear.

Probably more fear, now that I think about it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

How do I win the heart of a girl?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> How do I win the heart of a girl?


You give your Nidoking to the Team Rocket member, and he gives you the keys to the truck. You'll find your perfect girl underneath.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> How do I win the heart of a girl?


Sex.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

And what if by _winning her heart_ I mean how I can rip it out without creating too big of a mess?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

In this country, you gotta make the money first. Then when you get the money, you get the power. Then when you get the power, then you get the woman.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Anark said:


> We've unleashed the beast within Froot. I'm feeling a mixture of pride and fear.
> 
> Probably more fear, now that I think about it.


Lol, nah. That's just my usual attitude outside of Rants


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> In this country, you gotta make the money first. Then when you get the money, you get the power. Then when you get the power, then you get the woman.


Eh, in Australia? Really? 

Switzerland and Norway I thought is the place where you cant get 5 star pussy without money.

You just have to be a good talker, thats what it is.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you sure you're only 16? Your spelling, grammar etc is pretty fucking good.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ask me a question.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Phone + Tired.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Currently attempting to outshine everyone in my English class, so I can get moved up from Intermediate 2 to Higher a lot quicker, preferably before the end of 5th year, and hopefully secure myself a spot in Practical Journalism at college; thus my efforts may translate onto ze internets.



RevolverSnake said:


> Ask me a question.


How is babby formed?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I actually wish TNA still sucked so you could start an "Impact's Better" chant


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Ask me a question.


Why are there copies of the Style section all over the place


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I actually wish TNA still sucked so you could start an "Impact's Better" chant


Shut up noob. John Cena's great.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Froot said:


> How is babby formed?


Come on, Froot. There are a lot more important problems than how babby's are formed to worry about.

BTW. Are you dating anyone?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Why are there copies of the Style section all over the place


Oh, uh, it's - cranberry juice. Uh, cran-apple.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why do you have a nail gun pressed against Sheamus's head?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, I'm a child of divorce, gimme a break!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Why do you have a nail gun pressed against Sheamus's head?


How dare you mention my username, bully?
Or should I say, JASON?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> BTW. Are you dating anyone?


_*snicker*_ Noooooooo...










How so, sugarcube?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Froot said:


> *giggles* Noooooooo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wants you.

Anally.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> How dare you mention my username, bully?
> Or should I say, JASON?


I'm going to call you Sabrina. 
Sorry RS had to.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## HOV (Jan 3, 2012)

What's a 12er and how does one become one? Got a whole rage against the man thing going on here and it appeals to me


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

HOV said:


> What's a 12er and how does one become one? Got a whole rage against the man thing going on here and it appeals to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


You are a 12er.
And I like your style.
:vince


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TO THE JOBCAVE


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'm going to call you Sabrina.
> Sorry RS had to.


So you want answers?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I want the truth.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like phoney's.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I want the truth.


IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU WANT.






And you can't handle it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I like phoney's.


Actually, real child birth looks worse than that


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You would think evolution would have made child birth a bit simpler.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The mod?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Actually, real child birth looks worse than that


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> The mod?


Super mods have more power than you think.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> The mod?


:lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Shake Shake Shake Shake Shake Shake Shake Shake Shake Shake Shake Shake Shake


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dang.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

This thread has already outshined the memory thread!

By The Power invested in me, I declare jobbers are more entertaining than the veterans!

Here, here!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I bet the 10'ers who called 11'ers and 12'ers jobbers but who are only 10ers because they joined here in the last week of 2010 are now mad that they are not 11'ers


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

COOL KIDS


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's time for a revolution!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Raise your fists, my brothers and sisters.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That WWE song isn't too bad, should be the raw song.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> COOL KIDS


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

We're taking over this forum!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> We're taking over this forum!




We claim dominance on this territory. It shall be ours!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> We're taking over this forum!


It's the New Jobber Order.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Four Jobberman


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JOBOLUTION


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Brothers of Jobberstruction :jordan2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The Two man jobber trip


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

All Job Promotions


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The Jobberliance :lol


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

You're either a Jobber, or you're against us!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

D-Jobberation X


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Team Jobship. Froot would be the leader of course...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jobbers :no:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Jobber Managment.

Air-Job

The Awesome Job.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

RIGHT TO JOB


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The leader would be the Head-Job.

O WAIT


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

JOB! MONEY!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> The leader would be the Head-Job.
> 
> O WAIT


More like the Jobber of Jobbers.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Our mascot: LIL' JOBBY

_(To anyone outside of Scotland, that's...erm...a compliment...yeah)_


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The Mega Jobbers.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Froot said:


> Our mascot: Lil' Jobby
> 
> _(To anyone outside of Scotland, that's...erm...a compliment...yeah)_


Jobswoggle


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jobber T


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jobber Elite.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll be "The Celtic Jobber"


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The Lowercard Mafia


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Job Money.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Job Money.





Whap Me Jungles said:


> JOB! MONEY!


unk2


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Job Holly
Jobby Heenan
Jobby Roode
Jobby Lashley
Job Backlund
'Cowboy' Job Orton


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jobber H


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> unk2


It's hard to keep up.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


>


You're welcome


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that Stacy Keibler?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Charlize theron thank you very much


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

bama 

nice work


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


>


Where the fuck am I?


Well i'm gonna make my own Job Squad, with Blackjack a-and Hookers!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Put my avatar on a face..... try it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I like that I'm Jobber H


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Where the fuck am I?
> 
> 
> Well i'm gonna make my own Job Squad, with Blackjack a-and Hookers!


In fact, forget the Job Squad!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> In fact, forget the Job Squad!


A-ah forget the whole thing...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Where the fuck am I?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Would rather not be represented as the old, massive dickwheel that urinates on air stewardesses.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Photoshop this. Because we all want to belong to the job pack.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Konnan


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I wanna be hulk


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Put my avvy on the belt. Fear the Rally Jobbers.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hall for me.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY said:


>


HOLY FUCK. GABRIEL HAS A PINFALL VICTORY ON JOHN CENA IN THE RECORD BOOKS??? :mark:

And Nash plz


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That was meant to be the 450th post, but I took my eye off the ball


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm lazy.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I wanna be hulk


I wanna be Mr.Perfect


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Can I be the guy in red?

edit: DAMN. Okay, the other guy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RS looks like Kane


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I'm lazy.


AHEM.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Check it out I edited the original post


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I am Kane

This is Awesome.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I'm lazy.





JT Martin said:


> AHEM.


Awh, you're too late xD
Your avy would be nearly impossible to implant anyway :lol






BULLY said:


> Check it out I edited the original post



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Awh, you're too late xD
> Your avy would be nearly impossible to implant anyway :lol
> 
> 
> ...


:lol Damn you. Well for others, there's always the Nexus.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

We need to find a few more guys.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Gabriel please. That one's pretty instinctive.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

#jobbanation trending worldwide


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol stop pressuring the guy :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Shotgunning hulk again brother


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

THE GIRL.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Did anything interesting happen in the last 10 pages? I don't feel like reading them if it's just boring insults and sluts


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*I wasn't included*








*In those pics*​

Me Scott Steiner this time.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who's Nash?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I call Hall.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


>





NoyK said:


> I'm lazy.


:lmao:lmao:lmao
Stupid "you must spred reputation..." rule


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> Did anything interesting happen in the last 10 pages? I don't feel like reading them if it's just boring insults and sluts


Just You_Heard/El Chapo/ Cat again.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nash Nash Nash


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good stuff NoyK.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I choose the avatars that fit better in the original guys's positions.

Anyway, last one, :lol


JT yours looks weird, cause it's damn hard to put your avvy in it. >.<

@Crimson: :troll


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Froot :lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Nash Nash Nash


Careful, you might tear your quad.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread is so awesome :lmao


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:lmao added to original post


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Haha, I look pretty good in there. Repped!

Btw is that JT Martin or Waz Perviz?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I choose the avatars that fit better in the original guys's positions.
> 
> Anyway, last one, :lol
> 
> ...


:lmao I know it looks weird.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

AngryPhil said:


>


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Haha, I look pretty good in there. Repped!
> 
> Btw is that JT Martin or Waz Perviz?


That's me. :lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Literally LOLing at Froot.

Edit: the 500th post. YES YES YES


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I dare someone to post those pics in the *memories* thread.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOLinvasion


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

EDIT: I'm already in there :troll


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

PUMP up the Volume
PUMP up the Volume
PUMP up the Volume
PUMP up the Volume
PUMP up the Volume


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

In honor of those who Mr.Perviz wanted to 'fight'












Don't ask, just felt like it :lmao


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I dare someone to post those pics in the *memories* thread.


Nobody would notice it anyway because the memories thread is deader than Katie Vick:lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

If you're gonna post a video make it funny.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

This thread is pure gold :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> In honor of those who Mr.Perviz wanted to 'fight'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop posting awesome shit cos I can't rep you for it! :lol

Anyone care to try this one?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> In honor of those who Mr.Perviz wanted to 'fight'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baters gonna Slate


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

added to op


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that all you ever have to contribute, AngryPhil? Stupid music videos?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

AngryPhil is not worthy of our Revolution.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Is that all you ever have to contribute, AngryPhil? Stupid music videos?


Jobber among jobbers.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Jobber among jobbers.


That sounds in this thread like a good thing


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Is that all you ever have to contribute, AngryPhil? Stupid music videos?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

DualShock said:


> That sounds in this thread like a good thing


Mind blown!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It looks like NoyK is naked in that NWO Jobber pic.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Froot looks like he's photobombing in the other photos


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmm apparently my videos aren't getting over...wonder what the reaction will be to this one. Im betting not good







Everyone has their opinions first I heard of this one though


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Likely due to my current avatar.

Seems like a good opportunity to bring back, and replace it with, THE SMEEL


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

AngryPhil said:


> Hmmm apparently my videos aren't getting over...wonder what the reaction will be to this one. Im betting not good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite a Jobber, are we? More of a dirty Jobber.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Not quite a Jobber, are we? More of a dirty Jobber.


Nah I was trying to get a rise out of y'all by entering "Owen Sucks" into youtube and this was the only thing that came up


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

AngryPhil said:


> Nah I was trying to get a rise out of y'all by entering "Owen Sucks" into youtube and this was the only thing that came up


We found the new Waz Perviz.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, he does suck.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

My squirrel is not in any of these pics!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol, apparently Cat likes him :lol


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Well, he does suck.


You know what, your right! No one ever has the balls to say it because of what happened to him but relatively speaking he wasn't that good


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Squirrels? Perfect segue.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> I am pissed that no one said I was one of the best 12ers. Fuck you all. :side:





TomahawkJock said:


> Put my avatar on a face..... try it.





TomahawkJock said:


> Put my avvy on the belt. Fear the Rally Jobbers.





TomahawkJock said:


> My squirrel is not in any of these pics!


:balo2


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> My squirrel is not in any of these pics!


I got two votes. You didn't.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

AngryPhil said:


> Hmmm apparently my videos aren't getting over...wonder what the reaction will be to this one. Im betting not good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This thread is GOLD!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I think we have the first '13er in this thread.... :troll


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Squirrel! Fear the Rally Jobbers!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

DualShock said:


>


Nice gif :lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I love how DualShock answered for all of us.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

AngryPhil with some of DAT IRONY.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Angryphil, I want you to take off your dress.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

DualShock said:


>


Fix'd


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Angryphil, I want you to take off your dress.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, you can always be thinner... look better.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

DualShock said:


>


:lol Pure GOLD!


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Well, you can always be thinner... look better.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

DualShock said:


>



You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Dualshock again.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

DualShock said:


>


.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder what Kate's head would look like on a stick.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Youtube has failed me


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

AngryPhil said:


> Youtube has failed me


Youtube didn't screw AngryPhil.

AngryPhil screwed AngryPhil! :vince


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Youtube didn't screw AngryPhil.
> 
> AngryPhil screwed AngryPhil! :vince


That was really gay

Your reward


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

AngryPhil said:


> That was really gay
> 
> Your reward


Reported for Watermelon Abuse


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

If I could screw myself, I would do it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds like something You_heard? would say.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> If I could screw myself, I would do it.


If I could screw a female me, I would destroy her


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Sounds like something You_heard? would say.


Just add a few "*****"'s and "*******"'s and end with "you heard?" and there ya go (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Dualshock again.


(Y)

This thread should be a 'Classic Rants' candidate, but since it's us that made it what it is, it will probably never get there.

Plus, someone from the COOL KIDS came here and tried to ruin it due to jealousy, and failed bad; it actually got better after that.
They can't let their reputation go down. :lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Plus, someone from the COOL KIDS came here and tried to ruin it due to jealousy, and failed bad; it actually got better after that.
> *They can't let their reputation go down.* :lol


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> (Y)
> 
> This thread should be a 'Classic Rants' candidate, but since it's us that made it what it is, it will probably never get there.
> 
> ...


I'd call them old people. :lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*THE JOB SQUAD HALL OF FAME*


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Our home if you will.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

NoyK said:


> (Y)
> 
> This thread should be a 'Classic Rants' candidate, but since it's us that made it what it is, it will probably never get there.
> 
> ...


The highlight of the night :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And the pics (see original post)


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Check my sig, guys.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Why AngryPhil?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Check my sig, guys.


:lmao:lmao I gotta get myself that :lol

I'll have to put it as a spoiler though


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Why AngryPhil?


Guy wasn't included in the previous ones so thought of giving him a chance.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

It is my opinion that some people need to make more effort in this thread.

I'm not naming names, but just assume you're one of them and we'll get along just fine.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit, the image doesn't show in my spoiler tag.  Oh Well, I'll just hope everyone is patient enough to click it. :lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

For those who missed out, a second set of Hall Of Fame JOB Class 2012 coming soon 

EDIT: Nah, there's no suitable pic available. Post one here and I'll do it for you.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Those pics are awesome :lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

<<<

Felt I needed to change from the standard avatars if I was to be included. Use it if you want. Or not.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't be Yokozuna, I'm on a diet!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

50 Posts Per Hour (approx.)

The *jobbers* Thread - 578 Posts
Bad Blood aka Waz Perviz aka fucking piece of trash. - 1740

1162 Posts Required

1162/50 = 23.25hrs (approx.)
+20hrs (work/school/feeding/sleeping/bathing/other) = *43.25hrs (approx.)*

The glory of this thread is two days away. Be patient my siblings.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Froot said:


> 50 Posts Per Hour (approx.)
> 
> The *jobbers* Thread - 578 Posts
> Bad Blood aka Waz Perviz aka fucking piece of trash. - 1740
> ...


The 12ers shall inherit the earth, and some 11ers too


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Doogie Howser over here.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

We are the future!!!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Martin you are the worst of the 12ers.

You're horrible.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Froot said:


> 50 Posts Per Hour (approx.)
> 
> The *jobbers* Thread - 578 Posts
> Bad Blood aka Waz Perviz aka fucking piece of trash. - 1740
> ...


Our quest will soon be fulfilled.

We shall cement ourselves in the history of this forum. BULLY you must be proud.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Striker said:


> Martin you are the worst of the 12ers.
> 
> You're horrible.


People don't think of you as a jobber.

You have no business here.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And here we go


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Froot said:


> 50 Posts Per Hour (approx.)
> 
> The *jobbers* Thread - 578 Posts
> Bad Blood aka Waz Perviz aka fucking piece of trash. - 1740
> ...


That's some serious Steiner shit right there


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Striker said:


> Martin you are the worst of the 12ers.
> 
> You're horrible.


Quit ruining the thread, white knight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> People don't think of you as a jobber.
> 
> You have no business here.


I think of him as a leftout. Not on the COOL KIDS or Jobbers.
His gimmick is somewhat interesting sometimes, but ehh..


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> And here we go


:lol

Nice.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Froot said:


> 50 Posts Per Hour (approx.)
> 
> The *jobbers* Thread - 578 Posts
> Bad Blood aka Waz Perviz aka fucking piece of trash. - 1740
> ...


These threads are created by either a 11er or a 12er and they battle now for the GOAT thread:vince2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16 said:


>


Amazing work, JT looks the best there, and that says something! *No offense, JT xD*

These pics have been gold. Thank god I ended up not going out today, I would have missed everything. Gotta love WF Sundays :lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay never mind.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

That's one fucked up tanning job R.K.O Peep's been bestowed with.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Who was it who had the Deadpool gimmick again...?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Pictures not showing up for me :sadpanda


Open in new tab, *NOOB*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Who was it who had the Deadpool gimmick again...?


Me.

Yo RS, get yo own gimmick :lol


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Amazing work, JT looks the best there, and that says something! *No offense, JT xD*
> 
> These pics have been gold. Thank god I ended up not going out today, I would have missed everything. Gotta love WF Sundays :lmao


:lmao None taken.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Check my sig, guys.


The fact that "Phil" is headlining SheamusO'Shaunessy's sig and I'm not makes me SICK.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> The fact that "Phil" is headlining SheamusO'Shaunessy's sig and I'm not makes me SICK.


Blame it on Crimson, he made it :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LOL loving that picture. Look epic. 

Btw we need more deadpool gimmicks. Never enough deadpool


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> LOL loving that picture. Look epic.
> 
> Btw we need more deadpool gimmicks. Never enough deadpool


(Y) Brought back the DP avy.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

No Avy beats mine. 8*D


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I Would like my head from now on (In these kinds of pics) to be DP's head.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> (Y) Brought back the DP avy.


Nice man. If I did not like my paige sig so much I would probably either change my avy to a deadpool pic or spiderman.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I think of him as a leftout. Not on the COOL KIDS or Jobbers.
> His gimmick is somewhat interesting sometimes, but ehh..


Like 5% of my posts are in rants. If that much...

And BULLY and Froot aren't jobbers.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Striker said:


> Like 5% of my posts are in rants. If that much...
> 
> And BULLY and Froot aren't jobbers.


read the thread.

"jobber" is no longer an insult.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok I'm going to bed. Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread it's been fun. Hopefully can continue on tomorrow. Peace.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Holy crap this thread got huge quickly.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Crusade said:


> Holy crap this thread got huge quickly.


That's because the bad members of the forum are acting stupid and spamming the thread with I WUB U GUYZ, LET'S MAKE GAY PICTURES OF OUR GROUP, AND PRETEND WE WILL BE IN A HALL OF FAME posts just to make it one of the top rants.

BadBlood's thread was a legit classic because people actually stayed on topic most of the time.

A thread with 99% spam between members who get hard over each other is not a classic.


I would rather have a 10 post thread with good posts than a 1000 page thread with 999 posts of horse shit tbh.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sleep well, Bully.

Cat dropped the pipe on us.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> That's because the bad members of the forum are acting stupid and spamming the thread with I WUB U GUYZ, LET'S MAKE GAY PICTURES OF OUR GROUP, AND PRETEND WE WILL BE IN A HALL OF FAME posts just to make it one of the top rants.
> 
> BadBlood's thread was a legit classic because people actually stayed on topic most of the time.
> 
> ...


Don't even know what the purpose of this thread is tbh lol.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> That's because the bad members of the forum are acting stupid and spamming the thread with I WUB U GUYZ, LET'S MAKE GAY PICTURES OF OUR GROUP, AND PRETEND WE WILL BE IN A HALL OF FAME posts just to make it one of the top rants.
> 
> BadBlood's thread was a legit classic because people actually stayed on topic most of the time.
> 
> ...


Then what about your"memories" thread? You're all " I remember this and Remember that. :lmao:


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Crusade said:


> Don't even know what the purpose of this thread is tbh lol.


Lol, Bully made it because the older members had their thread, I guess.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> Then what about your"memories" thread? You're all " I remember this and Remember that. :lmao:


Think about how stupid your post is .


'What about your *MEMORIES* thread?

You're all 'I *REMEMBER* this, and *REMEMBER* that'.



Fucking idiot.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

NoyK said:


> I think of him as a leftout. Not on the COOL KIDS or Jobbers.
> His gimmick is somewhat interesting sometimes, but ehh..


I guess he would be a midcarder then.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Think about how stupid your post is .
> 
> 
> 'What about your *MEMORIES* thread?
> ...


Why the fuck do you care? Get back to your nostalgia thread.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice edit, you dumb fuck. Unfortunately for you, I was fast enough to catch your original stupid comment.



JT Martin said:


> It's not stupid.













I will explain your stupidity to you, nice and slow.


You tried to insult the memories thread in response to my post saying how this thread is just mostly bad members spamming stupid shit to get the count up.


People are posting their MEMORIES in the MEMORY thread. Not 99% random talk. ACTUAL ON TOPIC POSTS. That is why your post about the memories thread is stupid. Unlike the majority of twats in this thread, that thread is not filled with random conversations about stupid pictures and being in a stupid hall of fame to feel like somebodies in a wrestling forum and to try to get that thread to surpass BadBlood's.


Just log off, you fool.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

/close


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, thanks for ruining the thread. unk2:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Holy shite. Is no one gonna bring it to Cat?

Fine then. The memories thread is worthwhile (also isn't 'Cat's thread', but Headliner's.) However, this thread is also worthwhile because fuck all else is going in Rants at the moment, other than me trying to get #mark over by dragging him into a bitch fight which, to be fair to my detractors, he doesn't seem capable of. I've probably wasted everybody's time with that one. Whatevs.

There have been many jokes in this thread, though I must admit it took a bit of a dip around the Paint pictures 'of us' which I ain't going to fucking defend for a second. But there is NO THREAD that doesn't dip occasionally. 

But, we ourselves who do not have 'memories' of yesteryear have had plenty of fun fucking about, talking shit, posting random shit, and if you don't get it, if you think it's crap, then fine, but there's the door. No one asked you to read it.

The thread was started as joke. It still is a joke. Why does it exist? Because the majority of posters in this thread genuinely recognise the worth of the 'Memories' thread but we cannot post in it without fucking it up and derailing it. Yet no respect is paid to that fact.

I want RESPECT. Respect, for the likes of me and Bully, and the others who seem to enjoy being called jobbers (not me, I ain't no jobber), who had the RESPECT to leave that thread alone and allow the old schoolers to do their thing.

I personally have thoroughly enjoyed reading that thread and learning about some of the shit that has gone down before I got here. This thread allows me to post shit and crap and nonsense without clogging up that one with shit, crap and nonsense.

That's all I want. Respect. Not for who I am as a poster, but for the respect I showed that thread. Showing that thread respect is respect-worthy. There's a lot of cunts in here who could have gone and ruined that shit really fucking easily. But we didn't. We made a separate thread to fuck about in and left the old schoolers alone.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Anark. How thought-provoking.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Cat, please leave.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Nice edit, you dumb fuck. Unfortunately for you, I was fast enough to catch your original stupid comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!

But seriously, I don't give a rats ass what you think, we 11ers and 12ers just our own thread to goof off and if you don't like it so much then I suggest you get the fuck out and go hop on Nitemare's dick.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

^ I am already on his dick, you stupid cunt, and, yes, you do care, which is why you responded a few times. Shut up and click the red x, bitch.



Anark said:


> Holy shite. Is no one gonna bring it to Cat?
> 
> Fine then. The memories thread is worthwhile (also isn't 'Cat's thread', but Headliner's.) However, this thread is also worthwhile because fuck all else is going in Rants at the moment, other than me trying to get #mark over by dragging him into a bitch fight which, to be fair to my detractors, he doesn't seem capable of. I've probably wasted everybody's time with that one. Whatevs.
> 
> ...



I am hoping this post was a fucking joke because anyone who takes this shit seriously is a fucking moron.


I don't know why the memories thread is even getting thrown at me, anyway. It's not a thread I get wet over, and I couldn't care less who the fuck goes in there and 'ruins' it. It is eventually going to fly off topic at some point, anyway, just like EVERY thread does. The difference here is that the same people who collectively throw off just about every other thread are trying their hardest to spam the shit out of this thread and act like it is the greatest thread of all time when it was a good idea for a thread, but got ruined, not by the 'old schoolers', but by the very people this thread was made for.


I simply pointed something out to JT. I responded to someone else with an honest post, he responded to me with stupidity, HE brought that thread up, I explained how he is a fucking idiot for his comments.


No fucks are given about threads for old school members or newer members. To me, stupid members are stupid members, no matter what their join date says. Sadly, the majority joined in '11/'12, but you guys still have time to make a difference and turn your terrible posting around so you could actually escape the umbrella term.


Newer members whine about being generalized as 'stupid 11ers/12ers', yet the same people keep going on about this old school shit. Who gives a FUCK? Stupid join date wars. I don't personally assume *all* 11er/12ers are dumb, I have said many times that there are some who aren't. I just explain WHY most people use the umbrella term, and it's a fact that, not all, but a good chunk, of 11ers/12ers are terrible members.


Like I said, you guys have time to turn yourselves around and not be losers. People like Bully, for example, are one of the great newer members who never acted stupid. Be more like him and you will not be disliked.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Cat looks hurt, I guess she wants to get inducted into the HOF too.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Cat looks hurt, I guess she wants to get inducted into the HOF too.


No thanks, HoF in an online forum is for people who aren't successful in reality.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Wait, I was and am never disliked by anyone so far. So does that make me an upper carder?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> No thanks, HoF in an online forum is for people who aren't successful in reality.


You should definitely be more butthurt, clearly that's what people want

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

If you set a dog on fire, you don't simply get an hot dog, face it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> No thanks, HoF in an online forum is for people who aren't successful in reality.


I don't want to sound like a dick, but I have been quite successful in reality. And I'm still a HOF'er.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I am hoping this post was a fucking joke because anyone who takes this shit seriously is a fucking moron.


If you think I take anything seriously on this forum then you haven't been paying attention.

Pay attention.



Catalanotto said:


> I don't know why the memories thread is even getting thrown at me, anyway. It's not a thread I get wet over, and I couldn't care less who the fuck goes in there and 'ruins' it. It is eventually going to fly off topic at some point, anyway, just like EVERY thread does. The difference here is that the same people who collectively throw off just about every other thread are trying their hardest to spam the shit out of this thread and act like it is the greatest thread of all time when it was a good idea for a thread, but got ruined, not by the 'old schoolers', but by the very people this thread was made for.
> 
> 
> I simply pointed something out to JT. I responded to someone else with an honest post, he responded to me with stupidity, HE brought that thread up, I explained how he is a fucking idiot for his comments.
> ...


I didn't throw the memories thread at you. It just appeared to me like you stomped in here and accused this thread and most people posting in it of being crap (or whatever equivalent words you used) and then everyone backed off you, so I gave a reasoned response as to why this thread exists and why it doesn't deserve to be shat on.




Catalanotto said:


> Like I said, you guys have time to turn yourselves around and not be losers. *People like Bully*, for example, are one of the great newer members who never acted stupid. Be more like him and you will not be disliked.


Like Bully, the guy who started this thread and has contributed to it as much as anyone else in it?

And I remember the last time you posted a sentence like that. Bully weren't the only name in there.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbh this thread is just a laugh and not a serious thread in anyway. Not even sure there is a topic to this one.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

So, what, we just accepted the segregation it seems? :lol

Anyways, Bully, I was disappoint that I am not to be found in those pictures in the opening post... 

But then I thought: 
"That must mean that I am Sting!" 

FCUK YHEA


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Oh yeah Anark enjoy the match earlier today btw?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Tbh this thread is just a laugh and not a serious thread in anyway. Not even sure there is a topic to this one.


We are the topic :lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> So, what, we just accepted the segregation it seems? :lol
> 
> Anyways, Bully, I was disappoint that I am not to be found in those pictures in the opening post...
> 
> ...


Isn't this your first post in this thread? And you want to be Sting?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Fuck you guys I'm Chris Kanyon


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Oh yeah Anark enjoy the match earlier today btw?


Yeah, I did, mostly because from what I gather (watched it on stream, shit sound, so read most of the reports on BBC) the United fans paid proper respects and even applauded after You'll Never Walk Alone.

Delighted with the win, but the red card and the pen were both controversial and I wouldn't really have been too down if the Scouse cunts had won it. Today was more than just a football match.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Isn't this your first post in this thread? And you want to be Sting?


I was left out of the opening post, was my point.

I THOUGHT YOU GUYS LIKED ME


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Night is encroaching, my siblings. The veteran wolf approach. Four of the original squad remain.

Revolver, use Bateman reactions. DualShock, use argue. Crimson, rest. You've made a great effort today. Hone your energy.

_*takes out "Hug Gun", and loads with ammo*_

Come at me...










...Sugarcubes.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

For all people trying to ruin this thread, red the post of Headliner and especially the bolded text


Headliner said:


> Discuss anything that was hilarious, good or bad on this forum, or even spin off forums in this thread pre-2013ish. The recommended active posters for this thread:
> 
> BULLY
> RevolverSnake
> ...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anark said:


> Yeah, I did, mostly because from what I gather (watched it on stream, shit sound, so read most of the reports on BBC) the United fans paid proper respects and even applauded after You'll Never Walk Alone.
> 
> Delighted with the win, but the red card and the pen were both controversial and I wouldn't really have been too down if the Scouse cunts had won it. Today was more than just a football match.


Yeah the United fans from what I saw were great and massive respect to you guys for that. Sad we lost but there are positives to take. Just wish we would actually win after playing well for once lol. Agreed man today was more then a football match and well done to both sets of fans.

Hopefully all Munich and Hillsborough chants are gone for good


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> I was left out of the opening post, was my point.
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU GUYS LIKED ME


Nah nothing like that. Go through the last few (actually, many) pages and you'll realise it were just me ond NoyK editing it out with random 11/12ers who were active at that moment.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah the United fans from what I saw were great and massive respect to you guys for that. Sad we lost but there are positives to take. Just wish we would actually win after playing well for once lol. Agreed man today was more then a football match and well done to both sets of fans.
> 
> Hopefully all Munich and Hillsborough chants are gone for good


We can hope, perhaps against better judgement, but we can hope.

Gerrard's goal was fantastic, proper Roy of the Rovers. When it went in a little bit of me accepted the loss. Rafa's goal changed all that, of course, but this was one fixture against you lot I wouldn't have minded losing.

Ultimately the result doesn't really matter, in the same way we don't really care about the fact we lost to City at Old Trafford for the Munich memorial.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Nah nothing like that. Go through the last few (actually, many) pages and you'll realise it were just me ond NoyK editing it out with random 11/12ers who were active at that moment.


It's too late now, my dear, too...

Jk, I imagined that Bully made them in his original post, not that he edited them in later.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah the United fans from what I saw were great and massive respect to you guys for that. Sad we lost but there are positives to take. Just wish we would actually win after playing well for once lol. Agreed man today was more then a football match and well done to both sets of fans.
> 
> Hopefully all Munich and Hillsborough chants are gone for good


I take it you haven't looked in the PL thread yet?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Froot said:


> Night is encroaching, my siblings. The veteran wolf approach. Four of the original squad remain.
> 
> Revolver, use Bateman reactions. DualShock, use argue. Crimson, rest. You've made a great effort today. Hone your energy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Liking what has happened with this thread.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mozza said:


> I take it you haven't looked in the PL thread yet?


Nope. Please tell me this does not mean what I think it does


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

After I went off last night, did this lead to an invasion of the memory thread? Or any kind of out and out forum war?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

kingfunkel said:


> After I went off last night, did this lead to an invasion of the memory thread? Or any kind of out and out forum war?


This isn't a war, it's a massacre.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> After I went off last night, did this lead to an invasion of the memory thread? Or any kind of out and out forum war?


Anyone who raids the Memories thread after all that fucking crap I just gave Catalanotto, I will hunt you down and I will not stop.

Today is a day for showing our class. Keep our 11/12er bullshit in here.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Who needs that memories "thread" when we have this one anyway?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is about the future. The memories thread is about the past.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello I'm back again. Can't sleep. GF snoring her head off. (not literally)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Hello I'm back again. Can't sleep. GF snoring her head off. (not literally)


I didn't know you were into fat chicks, Bully. I've had a few flatmates who went for the wobble. They snore like bastards.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope she cleaned her vagina first.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

....so what's the topic of discussion?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> ....so what's the topic of discussion?


Creampies, do you watch it dribble out afterwards for a bit or make em clean straight up?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Listening to this and it is fucking awesome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

We still haven't decided where we are going to eat for dinner.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> We still haven't decided where we are going to eat for dinner.


Eat some pussy, nice bit of Chinese clunge would sort me right out...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think custard creampies would have to be my favourite. Especially with a group of friends. Yummy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread will make it to 1000 posts.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nobody eats at Creampie's anymore.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anderson the prophet


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

(desperately searches for a famous promo referring to an "Ass-kick Cafe", finds there is none)
(sighs)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> This thread will make it to 1000 posts.





BULLY said:


> Anderson the prophet


My money's on 997 and then Headliner closes it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Anark said:


> If you think I take anything seriously on this forum then you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Pay attention.


So making long posts defending this thread is....just a joke?

Okay =)





> I didn't throw the memories thread at you. It just appeared to me like you stomped in here and accused this thread and most people posting in it of being crap (or whatever equivalent words you used) and then everyone backed off you, so I gave a reasoned response as to why this thread exists and why it doesn't deserve to be shat on.


That part of my post wasn't directed at you, it was directed more at JT.




> Like Bully, the guy who started this thread and has contributed to it as much as anyone else in it?
> 
> And I remember the last time you posted a sentence like that. Bully weren't the only name in there.


....okay? Not sure what this is about because it also was not directed at you, it was continuing with a general thought. The first part of my post that immediately followed your quote was directed at you. The rest was more general.





Serious business.

Everyone in this forum can be friends, easily. The stupidity has to stop, though, starting with JT. Most of you are not as stupid as he is.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

How bout we just never let this thread die and we just let it become the largest thread in the world? :vince2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Anderson the prophet


How I hate my username, Anderson is nowhere near my favorite wrestler anymore. I like him, but not tons and tons like I used to.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess I could live with 1600 posts.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I like your username. It fits you well.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I like your username. It fits you well.


:miz


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

As does yours


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Does mine? :stuff


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> How I hate my username, Anderson is nowhere near my favorite wrestler anymore. I like him, but not tons and tons like I used to.


Asshole the Prophet :troll


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Does mine? :stuff


No, you're a sweetheart but your avy scared me


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That loser Patrick Bateman. What A moron.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> That loser Patrick Bateman. What A moron.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh my god we're turning on each other!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What beautiful skin you have Mr Bateman. So fine. So smooth


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whats crackin' lads?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> What beautiful skin you have Mr Bateman. So fine. So smooth


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

This is the NXT of WF.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> What beautiful skin you have Mr Bateman. So fine. So smooth


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Or as we say here in oooossstttrrrllliiiaaa.. "what's crack - a - lackin'"


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Guys. Stop

We have to stick togheter.

Only togheter can we beat the likes of Cat and everyone who think themselves better than us.

We need to be strong.

Fuck the system.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheamus I think Cat's alright.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Guys. Stop
> 
> We have to stick togheter.
> 
> ...


Cat isn't that bad, she just thinks JT is a tard


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I like Cat.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Sheamus is right.

If we are to beat the system, we must become the system.

Or something like that.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*American Psycho*

After an hour of dissecting the 80's culture of materialism, narcissism and greed, the movie begins to repeat itself. It becomes more grisly and surreal, but not more interesting.

Why is this RevolverSnake?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm more of a dog person.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Only because JT won't give Cat head.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> *American Psycho*
> 
> After an hour of dissecting the 80's culture of materialism, narcissism and greed, the movie begins to repeat itself. It becomes more grisly and surreal, but not more interesting.
> 
> Why is this RevolverSnake?


Listen, you'll have to excuse me. I have a lunch meeting with Cliff Huxtable at the Four Seasons in 20 minutes.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Cat thinks she's better than us (well she does look better).
So does the system.
We need to be like the tuna.
Swim AGAINST the current.

12ers are shit?
FUCK THAT, we'll prove em wrong
11ers suck?
FUCK THAT, we'll show em!
We are worthless jobbers?
FUCK THAT, THE JOBBERS SHALL RISE TO POWER!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*panics*_

Gentlemen, please. Keep your karma together. There are wolves breaching our quaters, and the last thing we need right now is a split-up angle after just 9 hours of being a team.

_*alarm sounds*_

Ugh.

_*cocks Love Shotgun and runs out of the lobby*_

EDIT: Oh, I see normal service has resumed. Groovy. PUSH FORWARD!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She was just doing us a favour. Unfortunately Anark got caught in the crossfire. Jus' a fleshwound. 

HEBEAIGHT


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


>


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

JT is not one of us anymore.
He gave in to the hate.

No worries.
Under the command of Bully, Froot, RS and Myself, THE JOB SQUAD SHALL GO ON!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That sig suits you shameus


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Is this, like, the VIP missions in Counter Strike?

Is Anark the VIP?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

The difficult truth is that the more people can model themselves after protagonist Bateman, the more they can distance themselves from the human reality of the slick violence that fills the screen and take it all as some kind of a cool joke, the more they are likely to enjoy this stillborn, pointless piece of work

:steiner2


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>





andersonasshole900 said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry I didn't get any of that, can you say it again?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> That sig suits you shameus


Sheamus is now a 13er then.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm no part of the Job Squad, Sheamus?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Is this, like, the VIP missions in Counter Strike?
> 
> Is Anark the VIP?


We're in good hands as I believe Anark knows his way around an umbrella


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


>


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Sheamus is now a 13er then.


Now that's rude.



SonoShion said:


> I'm no part of the Job Squad, Sheamus?


You are now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

BatEman > that jobber


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> JT is not one of us anymore.
> He gave in to the hate.
> 
> No worries.
> Under the command of Bully, Froot, RS and Myself, THE JOB SQUAD SHALL GO ON!


Oh yes I am.

Nah, I don't. :lol:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'M A ONE MAN BAND BABAAAAAAY!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Bateman defeated Bateman with a K.O.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> BatEman > that jobber


Which Bateman?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


Is that Anderson?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, it is.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Is that Anderson?


Yes.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Yes.


And that's your big brother?


:troll


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm willing to put over one jobber.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Off you go Sheamus


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

To be exact. It is Anderson with his little sister giving him head.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> And that's your big brother?
> 
> 
> :troll


I didn't see that one coming idiot.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Striker said:


> I'm willing to put over one jobber.


But who will the lucky man be?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Off you go Sheamus


The end is nigh



andersonasshole900 said:


> I didn't see that one coming idiot.


I was joking. Chill.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Only because JT won't give Cat head.


:lmao


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anyone actually done this during sexual intercourse?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sheamus VS STriker - Bra and panties match


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I was joking. Chill.


I'm so mad right now. :arn


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I'm so mad right now. :arn


Hey, I'm not the one who said your sister was giving you head.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Alone, you're all nobodies. Together, you're a bunch of nobodies.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

What's a good name for a Jobber PPV? That could be a good way to incorporate the match.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Has anyone actually done this during sexual intercourse?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Hey, I'm not the one who said your sister was giving you head.


You just did :batista3


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> What's a good name for a Jobber PPV? That could be a good way to incorporate the match.


Night Of Jobbers


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Summerjob.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Loser of the Ring


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jobbanation chamber


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake post your picture then.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Job way out


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BateMania.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Jobbermania is a clasic.

My personal favourite is Jobber Series


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TJC - Tables, Jobbers and chairs


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Jobbal Jumble.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> TJC - Tables, Jobbers and chairs


:lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

11ers 12ers Jobbers


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Am I not in the JOB Squad?










JobberSlam, Night of '12ers


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> RevolverSnake post your picture then.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Bound for Jobbing


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Everyone wants to be a jobber


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


>


:no:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> Am I not in the JOB Squad?


You are now.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Under the Limit.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

> The Job Squad:Froot, NoyK, SheamusO'Shaunessy, AndersonAsshole900, Dualshock, RevolverSnake, Whap me Jungles, Crimson3:16, Bully, SonoShion, Wwecruz


The King of prestigeous squads right there


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am a one man band


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> You are now.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Cody Rhodes would be a good Psycho.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He has a bit of Ted Bundy about him


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Cody Rhodes would be a good Psycho.


Especially when he had the mask


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The whole expression thing when he comes out is awesome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

He should bring the Grooming Tips back.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Why have they turned Cody into a jobber now?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Why have they turned Cody into a jobber now?


He's one of us.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Irish Psycho


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He needs to get the IC belt back


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I always find it funny when we get into a wrestling discussion in rants.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dashing. Very Dashing.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I always find it funny when we get into a wrestling discussion in rants.


Anything can happen in the jobber thread

:vince


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Irish Wanker


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Dashing. Very Dashing.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

They obviously just ran out of MITB cases this year . Rhodes will have to wait till 2013 for his chicken shit cashin victory followed by a loss to Sheamus at the following PPV.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Back to Topic, please.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

What topic?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> What topic?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What's the best PPV to fall asleep with?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

A WWE PPV. It makes you sleep quicker.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> What's the best PPV to fall asleep with?


Vengence 2003


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TLC is pretty crap now


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Any with Big Show in the main event


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

WM 17.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

U BE TRIPPIN


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Back door sluts 9 is always a good ppv to watch in bed.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah I had WM 17 several times. An old Raw episode from 2000/2001 is also great to fall asleep with.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Back door sluts 9 doesnt have anything on backdoor sluts 10


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The one with Kidman, Spike, Funaki and Torrie Wilson in the pool


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DualShock said:


> The one with Kidman, Spike, Funaki and Torrie Wilson in the pool


Great American Bash 04. Good idea


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

DualShock said:


> The one with Kidman, Spike, Funaki and Torrie Wilson in the pool


Backdoor Sluts 7?

Classic.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Only phaggots watch wrestling


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Only phaggots watch wrestling


Hey.

Dont be a bully :cena2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Only ......s have a wrestling Avatar and signature.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Only phaggots watch wrestling


Red rep.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:troll


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Bully, are you Killswitch Stunner?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't you know that?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What are you babbling about?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Only wrestling fans have a wrestling Avatar and signature.


True.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Now I do lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I'd be ashamed to call myself a wrestling fan.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've been watching wrestling since 1987


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Man, Alexis Texas has got the best butt in blondes girl history.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Geeks here be getting that digital pussy I see,


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Smell my fingers.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How much does she cost?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Actually Shion, that is none of your Business. But I can asure you, she isn't cheap.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Man, Alexis Texas has got the best butt in blondes girl history.


She's the #1 all time in my books ass wise. Who's yours?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


>


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

buh buh ray y r u still a *****


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wank Scorpio 

LOLOLOL


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> She's the #1 all time in my books ass wise. Who's yours?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Fucking hell.

This is why you GEEKS get shitted on.

Follow me and stay out of the line of fire.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

boob boob Ray...

Checkmate Sergio


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Reese Witherspoon has a nice ass.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> She's the #1 all time in my books ass wise. Who's yours?


Maritza Mendez. Fuck of your lifetime candidate.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Meta humor.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Time for some memories.

Remember that time Revolver Snake stuck an axe in Paul Allens face?

Good Times.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That's not the memory I have received.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


>


That man's got a face only a donkey could love.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Lolzy rivalry.

Gotta ask though, are you guys going to consider the 13ers as part of our generation, or are they a newer one lmao?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Maritza Mendez. Fuck of your lifetime candidate.


Thank you, for now I have seen the light, and it is glorious. 

Also, my only memory is watching lil' James Curran make all his "hilarious" posts.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

See sig.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Apocalypto said:


> Lolzy rivalry.
> 
> Gotta ask though, are you guys going to consider the 13ers as part of our generation, or are they a newer one lmao?


The 13'ers are shite posters who are ruining this forum.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So I go out with my mates for 3 hours, and alot has happened already.

- It seems that Cat tried for the second time to ruin the thread, but failed again.
- I love how the *memories* thread states that if anyone tried to ruin the thread, would get banned, yet nothing happens vice-versa *I wonder why..*
- Striker went from a Online-Superman-White-Knight-Gimmick-Shit to a Emo-Evil-Punisher-Geek-Calling-Gimmick-Shit

Uhh have I missed something? :kobe4


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Memories  Good night.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That pretty much covers it

Night sonoshion


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, nothing important then, I see.

Anyway;

WASSUP GUISE. :jesse

Where's the Jobbermania crew ?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK said:


> - It seems that Cat tried for the second time to ruin the thread, but failed again.



Said the guy who has me on ignore.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL OH YEAH, I WAS RIGHT, HE DOESN'T.


Ugly, I didn't have to try to ruin the thread. You and a few of your friends did a great job on your own. It was a good thread until you and your buttfuck buddies posted in it.

Like I said in my other post, you guys have time to turn yourselves around and be cool.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Why spread the negativity, folks.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Well, nothing important then, I see.
> 
> Anyway;
> 
> ...


Jobbing unk2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Zankman Jack said:


> Why spread the negativity, folks.


For the record, I enjoy your presence here.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She's only trying to help. Anyways I'm going to try and sleep with that chainsaw with legs. Good night. Again.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> The 13'ers are shite posters who are ruining this forum.


So I take it, you assclowns are going to harass the 13ers due to the bullshit you guys put up from the washed up, has beens(09ers and before).

I actually don't see why we should focus on the old phags. I mean to me, guys like Scrilla and Catalonotto just look like a couple of bitter oldphags that are mad their time came and gone. It's our time now, baby. Maybe just rubbing it in their face that we're the present and they're the past, by the way, those old classic rants aren't really all that compared to the Bad Blood thread which was pure utter gold. Made by an 11er(pretty sure revolversnake would just be a one hit wonder though, I mean the thread even backfire on his original intention, and made BB the







of our generation).


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I ain't a guy and I don't care about 'my time' in a forum.

I welcome non-idiots with open arms.


Trying to find some in the 11/12 range is basically needle in a haystack level.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> - I love how the *memories* thread states that if anyone tried to ruin the thread, would get banned, yet nothing happens vice-versa *I wonder why..*
> 
> Uhh have I missed something? :kobe4


Fo real. Was there ever a thread in the rants section where the rule was who ruins it will be banned? Hell, I'm not even mad that someone tries to "ruin" the thread because this is the rants section after all. Whoever made the rule in the memories thread is a pussy



NoyK said:


> Well, nothing important then, I see.
> 
> Anyway;
> 
> ...


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Apocalypto said:


> So I take it, you assclowns are going to harass the 13ers due to the bullshit you guys put up from the washed up, has beens(09ers and before).
> 
> I actually don't see why we should focus on the old phags. I mean to me, guys like Scrilla and Catalonotto just look like a couple of bitter oldphags that are mad their time came and gone. It's our time now, baby. Maybe just rubbing it in their face that we're the present and they're the past, by the way, those old classic rants aren't really all that compared to the Bad Blood thread which was pure utter gold. Made by an 11er(pretty sure revolversnake would just be a one hit wonder though, I mean the thread even backfire on his original intention, and made BB the of our generation).


I mean it was a joke but like if you want I dont know


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> For the record, I enjoy your presence here.


Thank you for this sentiment. 

Same here.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I think beneath Cat's merciless cold exterior lies a warm kindred spirit. Anyone who likes Stevie Y is a good man/woman in my books.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I think beneath Cat's merciless cold exterior lies a warm kindred spirit. Anyone who likes Stevie Y is a good man/woman in my books.


I guess my presence just causes a really nasty reaction. Ehh. Who knows, she might come around one day. :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I think beneath Cat's merciless cold exterior lies a warm kindred spirit. Anyone who likes Stevie Y is a good man/woman in my books.


Stevie Y = Hockey God


The money that man has made me spend on his merchandise, OH WOW, BABY, GOTTA GET BACK ON MY CORNER AND MAKE IT EVEN.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Just watched a 2hour documentary on the 24hours after JFK's assassination. Was actually rather good watching, it was blatantly Johnson&Hoover behind it!
Just throwing it out there


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> I ain't a guy and I don't care about 'my time' in a forum.
> 
> I welcome non-idiots with open arms.
> 
> ...


I see. Maybe it's just your constant dick riding on scrilla and all these other oldphags, but it's not a big deal.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> She was just doing us a favour. Unfortunately Anark got caught in the crossfire. Jus' a fleshwound.
> 
> HEBEAIGHT


I eat crossfire for breakfast. I sprinkle it on my cornflakes.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Apocalypto said:


> I see. Maybe it's just your constant dick riding on scrilla and all these other oldphags, but it's not a big deal.


Oh, you need to go.

You need to go _now_.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

You jobbers need a 5 man stable to get over.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Striker said:


> You jobbers need a 5 man stable to get over.


The Nexus.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Anark said:


> Oh, you need to go.
> 
> You need to go _now_.


What's cracking?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Striker said:


> You jobbers need a 5 man stable to get over.


We are an entire organization now, an empire.

We would have you join us, but it seems that you like being a rogue. Too bad, I'm pretty sure BULLY was searching for a White-Knight to fill in the Headquarters Sheriff' job position.
Awh well.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I still can't sleep.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Me neither. Reading shippings in the meantime.

_"Twilight Sparkle softly yawned and opened her eyes, quickly shutting them once more and placing her hooves over her face. The light was far too bright for her liking, and even her own yawn had sounded much louder than she had anticipated. She felt somepony else's legs wrapped around her, and their gentle breathing on the back of her neck, and she was quite aware that she was in somepony else's bed. The hard part was trying to figure out how she had even gotten there in the first place."_


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I still can't sleep.


Still because of that chainsaw?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm just going to stay up one more hour or two watching anime, then ZzZzZ I go. Nothing special to do tomorrow anyway.
...Is there ever anything special to do on Mondays -_-..


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

G-dammit Froot, not fanfiction!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> Still because of that chainsaw?


Yeah, trying to sleep on the couch. Can still hear her.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I'm just going to stay up one more hour or two watching anime, then ZzZzZ I go. Nothing special to do tomorrow anyway.
> ...Is there ever anything special to do on Mondays -_-..


On monday? Only the live show for phaggots WWE Raw


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CM Punk and Team Friendship is about all I give a shit about now.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

BULLY said:


> CM Punk and Team Friendship is about all I give a shit about now.


.....and Katelyn getting kneecapped


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I'm just going to stay up one more hour or two watching anime, then ZzZzZ I go. Nothing special to do tomorrow anyway.
> ...Is there ever anything special to do on Mondays -_-..


Yeah, a job, you bum.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mozza said:


> Yeah, a job, you bum.


I'm a freelancer mate. Working damn great, better than I thought might I add. Just look at me pimpin that class 
<<<<


And besides WWE RAW, Mondays are boring as hell. No one ever wants to do something like going out and stuff, including me.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

NoyK said:


> And besides WWE RAW, Mondays are boring as hell. No one ever wants to do something like going out and stuff, including me.


Agreed.

Mondays are a great day just to stay home and pet the cat, lol.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I'm a freelancer mate. Working damn great, better than I thought might I add. Just look at me pimpin that class
> <<<<
> 
> 
> And besides WWE RAW, Mondays are boring as hell. No one ever wants to do something like going out and stuff, including me.


Get a proper job you rapscallion!!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Is Monday the day Waz Perviz uploads his new videos? Just asking


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck'sake now *I* can't sleep. Took a 4 hour nap after I came home from a busy morning taking care of some freelancing business and shit, now I can't even close my damn eyes.

Egh.

Speaking of Waz Perviz, when is his ban lifted? And do you think he will still come back? :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/waz.perviz.3

Forever in our hearts.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/waz.perviz?sk=wall

He hasn't updated this one since last month. 

His missus wont be impressed with the multiple accounts, the dirty dog.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

He will be back. he has to promote his youtube show somehow.

Also sleep is overrated


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

New video, guys.

RIP WAZ


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

5$ says he makes a Rant about his banning as soon as he returns.
Part of me wants him around for some reason :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the way how he holds the camera while talking into it, kinda giving off that ECW effect with their 'shaky' promos.

Or he's just a fucking dunce and doesn't place it on a table or something.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't think Waz really takes this forum as seriously as you guys think. His no selling in that thread was what made him a rants draw and it backfired on poor revolversnake getting all angwy and such, but I don't blame him, Waz looked like a weak target. So don't expect a video on this forum at all, he barely gives a shit about you guys LMAO.

By the way, this thread > that geriatric *memories* thread with the has beens LOL. None of the cool kidz impress me, just saying.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

He's one of those dunces with a phone that records in HD but he holds it vertically.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Apocalypto said:


> I don't think Waz really takes this forum as seriously as you guys think. His no selling in that thread was what made him a rants draw and it backfired on poor revolversnake getting all angwy and such, but I don't blame him, Waz looked like a weak target. So don't expect a video on this forum at all, he barely gives a shit about you guys LMAO.
> 
> By the way, this thread > that geriatric *memories* thread with the has beens LOL. None of the cool kidz impress me, just saying.


Except when he had a breakdown on here and mentioned this place on several videos.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The poster above & below me is a [email protected]


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The poster above me is not worthy of being a jobber.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The poster above the poster above me fondles his mother.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*#JOBBER1000* isn't too far away from now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bad Blood's ban is lifted.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Bad Blood's ban is lifted.


Damn it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello Yuchyub and welcome to a new edition of "what's a pervert show" hosted by me, what a pervert


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Hello Yuchyub and welcome to a new edition of "what's a pervert show" hosted by me, what a pervert


Day 1: "I want your feedback"
Day 2: "GO AWAY WAAAAAH"


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Hello Yuchyub and welcome chu a new edition of "whach a perverch show" hosched by me, whach a perverch


Fixed.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm a jobber who's way over than the Brooklyn Brawler, Funaki, JTG and Heath Slater COMBINED. *WOW.*



> here


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Yet, he is unable to get any pictures to work for him.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I'm a jobber who's way over than the Brooklyn Brawler, Funaki, JTG and Heath Slater COMBINED. *WOW.*


Haha, Jobbermania is running wild I see. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good Morning Jobbers.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Good Morning Jobbers.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL Jobbertude era


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Herro der BULLY.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread produces the funniest pics.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Bad Blood's ban is lifted.


It beings


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wonder if he learnt his lesson. :bozza


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I wonder if BB is a changed man? :cena


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You mean this kind of change?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I wonder if BB is a changed man? :cena


I looked at his latest YT stuff, and yeah, he's still a TWAT.

Also, ass.



Spoiler: ASS


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Its time for the *#JOBBERS1000* buildup.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Its time for the *#JOBBERS1000* buildup.


Starting with you calling out and getting squashed by WF legends?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Starting with you calling out and getting squashed by WF legends?


It is the true and tested way


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I looked at his latest YT stuff, and yeah, he's still a TWAT.
> 
> Also, ass.
> 
> ...


Thought so and DAT ASS!

@Bully: :lol Nah but I wouldn't surprised.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hopefully Bad Blood shows up and he can be squashed by D - Jobberation x


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I would love to see him with that gimmick. Going the full Julian Clary...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think every week one of us jobbers should call out one of the oldfägs.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I think every week one of us jobbers should call out one of the oldfägs.


I think we should actually start using the word fäg, as if it's a real Norwegian word meaning "awesome".


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I noticed a few people have voted this thread down. Let's get it back up to ***** kgo


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

On it.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I think we should actually start using the word fäg, as if it's a real Norwegian word meaning "awesome".


Don't be such a fäg


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

merde


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Genial


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

dick stroke


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Kick ass


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Kick ass


When you say "ass" you really are tempting fate.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Good morning, Jobbermania!



RevolverSnake said:


> I think every week one of us jobbers should call out one of the oldfägs.



I approve. But those who deserve. #Mark not considered one of us, by the way. Hmm.



Anyway, Bad Blood hasn't posted yet, and his ban is lifted.

I expected him to come to this thread or any other thread, but...Is..he...gone for good?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Good morning, Jobbermania!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He will be missed, if only for us to be unable to call out his TWATtery anymore.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> When you say "ass" you really are tempting fate.


Why?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Why?


It gives me an excuse to post ass.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> It gives me an excuse to post ass.


That's cool then. :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:sadpanda


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ASS


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cameltoesis


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> :sadpanda


OH GOD

Who dat? 

Must know.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I found the source of that pic "Booty of the day" 

BOOKMARKED


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Eich haums doch olle ins hiarn-kasterl einegschiss'n


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You asked for it



Spoiler: ASS


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

stupid asses.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> stupid asses.


On the arm in your pic: I could fap for 2 days straight and still not have an arm like that.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> OH GOD
> 
> Who dat?
> 
> Must know.


Kagney Karter.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Linn?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Good morning, Jobbermania!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Morning
I hope Waz will come back. I just noticed in his new video that he is obviously a new member of Cenation. Look at his "You Can't see me" taunt @0:04








SonoShion said:


> :sadpanda


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright, lets have a break from asses for five minutes. Time for a new direction. Post TRUE funny or drunken stories about yourself. Kgo.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> You asked for it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ASS


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Whap Me Jungles again.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Kagney Karter.


You mean Kagney Linn Karter?

Always disappointed when I don't find out a new name. 

Oh and is there anything worse than when someone posts hot stuff without some source/info? :lol

-----






Was watching this and thinking "Damn, imagine if WWE shows had this type of atmosphere".


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I once was so drunk that I puked on my girlfriend!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Good Morning
> I hope Waz will come back. I just noticed in his new video that he is obviously a new member of Cenation. Look at his "You Can't see me" taunt @0:04


He and SVET/SeanzView (remember him?) should get together.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I once got so drunk I thought I had superpowers


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I once got so drunk I thought I had superpowers


Like Spiderman?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

R.K.O Peep looks like McLovin.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I once got so drunk I thought I had superpowers


Some people, when drunk, do get superpowers...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I always imagin him to look like Paige.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Like Spiderman?


My profile pic ironically is me dressed as spiderman lol.

And yeah I get called Mcloving a lot lmao. I do look like him


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm straightedge


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

damn people want to feel special on a forum, i could care less about the memories or being cool haha its a rant thread, not a like me cause i am cool forum.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Only 25 posts to go.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


When get home making that my avatar


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

legendmaker2. How thought-provoking.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> legendmaker2. How thought-provoking.


How many legends has he made in four years here? I wonder.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> How many legends has he made in four years here? I wonder.


too many to count.... ha jokes i prob have made no legends, but im not one of those people that think 2011 and 2012 posters are shit just cause of their year tho.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

So we got ass and Mclovin: pretty damn sweet


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


So smooth


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

the ultimate jobber.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish I had friends like that.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> the ultimate jobber.












It seems he can't help spilling his ketchup either.

Edit: Oh crap, still one ass behind.



Spoiler: ASS


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Talking of old people where's CM Wit :artest





Anark said:


> He's got better things to do over the weekend. Like his wife.
> 
> :


G'mornin' boys! How was everyone's weekend? Quite the thread we got going here, I wish I coulda been here but was closing bars and opening Mrs legs...adn apple picking, no inuendo there lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like ANARK was on the money then. LOL more power to you


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

10 posts to go.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Looks like ANARK was on the money then. LOL more power to you


Wow you guys have made an impressive thread here, closing on 1k not too shabby. Tried to view the "other" thread but it was kinda boring. This one on the other hand have been reading since I arrived at work two hours ago...


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Only 25 posts to go.





Whap Me Jungles said:


> 10 posts to go.


shhh, you are supposed to treat it like a virgin...just let it happen...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

CMWit said:


> shhh, you are supposed to treat it like a virgin...just let it happen...


Okay, I will not mention how many posts left.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who's that with Punk?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hayley Williams from Paramore.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Some singer girl?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

1K GET

And she does look weird


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Impressive, very nice. Now let's see how we are going to top my Waz Rant.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Apple Pie or Crisp?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Impressive, very nice. Now let's see how we are going to top my Waz Rant.


Will u b mad if we top your Waz thread?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

We'll tell mom you ate it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe. I don't know... Not really.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RevolverSnake said:


> Some singer girl?


Punk rock singer who makes annoying songs.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> *Punk* rock singer who makes annoying songs.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Punk rock singer who makes annoying songs.


^ dumb cunt who relies on his 5er status and Michelin-star dick sucking to get any of his retarded points across.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Punk rock singer who makes annoying songs.


She may make annoying songs but she shits out $100 bills.

Your opinion is void.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mozza said:


> She may make annoying songs but she shits out $100 bills.
> 
> Your opinion is void.


So does Justin Bieber. Your point?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DEJA VU. I remember having a convo like this in the CHATBOX.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> So does Justin Bieber. Your point?


Paramore is listenable


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Paramore is listenable


But he still makes way more money.

I can't stand their music anyway.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

ultimate avengers jobber.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Dark Knight Jobs.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Artists get more money from playing live shows than selling CD's as a large chunk of that goes to various other sources. That's why you'll see the well travelled performers like Madonna and Metallica top the yearly money lists.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

"I just wish things were different!" exclaimed Timmy.

"It's just the way things are Timmy, now shut up and sew, you pussy." replied Mrs Doomsday.

_to be contnued... _


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually like 2 Justin Bieber songs.

..Shit, I know I'm gonna regret posting this. *Inb4redrep.*


And BOOYAW! We just broke 1000+!

Jobbermania is runnin' wild brother!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> "I just wish things were different!" exclaimed Timmy.
> 
> "It's just the way things are Timmy, now shut up and sew, you pussy." replied Mrs Doomsday.
> 
> _to be contnued... _


"That cloverleaf username makes me sad" exclaimed Bully.

"Why?" the people replied.

"Because it reminds me of the time that irish wanker Sheamus made Daniel Bryan tap to the cloverleaf" Bully exclaimed with a sad expression on his face.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

NoyK said:


> I actually like 2 Justin Bieber songs.
> 
> ..Shit, I know I'm gonna regret posting this. *Inb4redrep.*
> 
> ...


the kid has talent man, he actually sings about shit rather then gay little love songs when he was like 13. not my fav but can't deny his talent.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

_There is a moment of sheer panic when I realize that Paul's apartment overlooks the park... and is obviously more expensive than mine. _


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> "That cloverleaf username makes me sad" exclaimed Bully.
> 
> "Why?" the people replied.
> 
> "Because it reminds me of the time that irish wanker Sheamus made Daniel Bryan tap to the cloverleaf" Bully exclaimed with a sad expression on his face.


_Cloverleaf was busy killing Bully.

*meanwhile*

Timmy looked back at Mrs Doomsday and pulled out a small 6mm blade.

Then with the precision of a seagull he threw it up the nose of Mrs Doomsday and into her brain._

"LOL" exclaimed Timmy.

_to be continued..._


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You know who I really cannot stand? Willow Smith


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> You know who I really cannot stand? Willow Smith


she doesn't make you whip your hair back in forth, or turn you into a fireball? but u gotta admit the smith family has talent.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

1000+, woooooo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> You know who I really cannot stand? Willow Smith


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Over 1000 posts now holy shit. Two awesome rants made by two *jobbers*.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> You know who I really cannot stand? Willow Smith







This Smith kids seem like one those tough kids from the street. I guess they didn't choose the thug life, the thug life chose them


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

God damn DualShock, I look creepy as hell in your avy.

Awesome :mark:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Someone should buy me a Premium Membership for a bigger picture LOL


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good rappers can rap with a beat, great rappers can go acapella


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>























And as soon as I am old enough to get my own bank account, I'm getting a premium account here.
...Shit typing that just made me feel like a young brat for some odd reason.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha whats so special about getting a gold membership, you just get chat box and shit like that nothing really special, just saying.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Your username gets golden. I like shiny things.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

NoyK said:


> Your username gets golden. I like shiny things.


damn now i am intrested, haha but no man thats basically wasting 10 bucks just for a gold username and a chat box to get closer to the forum users.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Serious question. People who claim that they are no Premium or Lifetime members have pictures in their signatures but I am unable to put pics in my signature. Why?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark: :mark::mark: :mark::mark: :mark::mark: :mark::mark: :mark::mark: :mark::mark: :mark::mark: :mark::mark: :mark:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You should post more pictures who stretch the screen NoyK. It looks like you have more green reps than anyone


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DualShock said:


> You should post more pictures who stretch the screen NoyK. It looks like you have more green reps than anyone


Dammit, my computer screen is huge, it didn't look that big in MS Paint 

And I'm done with MS Paint & Edits for now.. you know what I'm talking about :lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

700 posts ....


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CM Skittles. We coming for you.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What is Zero No Tsukaima?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Animo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> What is Zero No Tsukaima?


A Japanese porn movie :troll



But seriously speaking:














...What? I am a Anime Fanboy, deal with it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Kaiji is G.O.A.T.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like Death Note.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

HELLSING.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i think id be considered a jobber, even tho my date is 2008 i didn't really get back into this site till 2011 or so, damn im a jobber. INDEED


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I like Death Note.













Overrated.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Only anime I've ever even attempted to watch was the first few episodes of Haruhi. But even that shit got convoluted before the buffering started.

Got a friend who's seriously into Bleach, however.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Akira & Ghost in the Shell have to be mentioned, and a nod to my childhood I loved Robotech...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Funny Froot, I thought you'd be right into Anime for some reason.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Animes are bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Overrated.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I kinda have a liking to a little known Anime series you might have heard of it:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

We are 1000+!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Nah, Japan may have brilliant knowledge in writing, but it shouldn't have to place it in everything they make. Something as straight-forward as a show for 3-year-olds could be compared to Inception.

The word "simple" is far too much of a rarity in anime, if not the country itself.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

NoyK said:


>


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

This thread is growing as fast as my penis while watching Women's tenis division.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Who wants some pics of my dick?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Who wants some pics of my dick?


:fella


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

By the looks of that, CERBS was a draw


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

1000+ posts? This calls for a 5 Second pose!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> 1000+ posts? This calls for a 5 Second pose!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> :fella


You want some? Come get some!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Me humbling Sheamus for no reason whatsoever


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Soon we will overtake scrilla thread that bashed, well, us.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

We'll make it to post 1348, and then staff will close it, for how "derailed" it's become :lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Here one of the pics KK Fan send me.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Me jobbing to Sheamus for no reason whatsoever


Fixed it for you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

G.O.A.T Anime.




















This thread is far from derailing. It was supposedly 'derailed and ruined' a few pages back, and then it even got better when the _Jobbermania Crew MS Paint Pictures_ started popping up :lol

There will soon be another 'boom' period in this thread later. This thread has just gotten out of the Golden Era, and the Attitude Era will arrive soon.

I am making no sense whatsoever.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

<3


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Soon we will overtake scrilla thread that bashed, well, us.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Here one of the pics KK Fan send me.


Kelly is dumb and the worst diva ever in the ring but I can not blame 95% of the roster 2006-2012 for sleeping with her


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Kelly is dumb and the worst diva ever in the ring but I can not blame 95% of the roster 2006-2012 for sleeping with her


I'd do her (Y)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Mahal looks like he smoked some pretty good dope.

Regarding KK Fan. I asked "her" for some hot KK pics to uhm, well, ... look at.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Fixed it for you.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

USA!USA!USA!USA!USA!USA!USA!USA!USA!USA!USA!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

New Painting for my Apartment.










What daya think?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> New Painting for my Apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's shit, you can't score with a girl with that shit hanging on top of you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

SAVE_US.BadBlood


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Do I get a refund if they break?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Do I get a refund if they break?


Greedy bastard. You get an extra two free as it is.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

KK Fan is not the only one sending pictures. Here is one picture KKK Fan send me


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JT Martin said:


>


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


>


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


>


 GIFSoup


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm tired of Bateman.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I'm tired of Bateman.


Yeah it's been played out now.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

**Googles Jinder Mahal Attacks Randy Orton - 0 Results**























































*And Mahal still manages to win..*


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Mozza said:


> Except when he had a breakdown on here and mentioned this place on several videos.


Except that he didn't, otherwise it would have it's own thread due to the sheer significance of every action of Bad "The GOAT" Blood. His "breakdown" was merely a heel turn to keep his momentum rolling. BB is a genius, my *****.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

@Crimson

That's cause Mahal has not had the chance to job to Orton yet.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

How can a thread get derailed if it's not about anything?

This is basically a long ass IM session.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This thread is an episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread is where awesome people come to post (and RevolverSnake).


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> This thread is an episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Who Posted?*

1. BULLY: 170
2. RevolverSnake: 126
3. Whap Me Jungles: 93
4. SheamusO'Shaunessy: 85
5. NoyK: 60
6. JT Martin: 53
7. SonoShion: 47
8. andersonasshole900: 47
9. Froot: 43
10. Crimson 3:16™: 42


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> *Who Posted?*
> 
> 1. BULLY: 170
> 2. RevolverSnake: 126
> ...


Hall of famers.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™;12054917 said:


> *Who Posted?*
> 
> 1. BULLY: 170
> 2. RevolverSnake: 126
> ...


Lol, 170 Bully
This is you:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Lol, 170 Bully
> This is you:


Don't bully Bully you bully.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Shall I post pictures of my Cock?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Shall I post pictures of my Cock?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


:lmao MoFo that was my gag!!! :cuss:


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Almost forgot: I need to post some ass.


Spoiler: ASS


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Almost forgot: I need to post some ass.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ASS


:datass


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

And I'm going to post some tits


Spoiler: TITS


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Almost forgot: I need to post some ass.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ASS


:ass



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> And I'm going to post some tits
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TITS


:kane


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> And I'm going to post some tits
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TITS


A pair of great tits.

Although I kind of expected this.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Get ready for all the fake tits you efags drool over.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> A pair of great tits.
> 
> Although I kind of expected this.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Got this in the related videos:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> A pair of great tits.
> 
> Although I kind of expected this.


They're obviously surgically enhanced.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> They're obviously surgically enhanced.


Yeah, I honestly would prefer a natural pair of boobies:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Yeah, I honestly would prefer a natural pair of boobies:


Dat beak


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Let's get back on topic now. Ah wait...nevermind.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Dat beak


That's what always gives me a wood cock


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Let's get back on topic now. Ah wait...


:kane


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

When I see those I feel like a titmouse


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Spoiler: Newest Botchedspot Comic


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Froot said:


> Spoiler: Newest Botchedspot Comic


I always love those. My favourite was the one about the Dudleys.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Got this in the related videos:


Got this in the related videos of the related video


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Got this in the related videos of the related video


:yodawg


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Got this in the related videos of the related video


And a related video to that:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Goddamn mixed signals.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>





Spoiler: ASS














Nothing like some ass to reunite us again.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm tired of pics of ass and boobs.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

How about a pic of someone stroking their wet pussy?



Spoiler: pussy


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I'm tired of pics of ass and boobs.


Baby Discord? :3



Spoiler: lolbigimage


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I WANT BOOBIES AND BOOTIES.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I WANT BOOBIES AND BOOTIES.





Spoiler: BOOBS

















Spoiler: ASS


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Spoiler: BOOBS
> 
> 
> 
> ...












That ass saved that horrible face up there though.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Spoiler: BOOBS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm going to sleep. See you jobbers later. :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night Crimson.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Goodnight you guys, hope this thread is still alive tomorrow.

One more tit pic before I go:


Spoiler: DAT BOUNCE


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I need I find that Mcloving pic from a few pages back.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

We need less tits and ass in this thread. 

It's too distracting.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Such is life.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Such is life.


Wise words, actually.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ned Kelly said that.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> We need less tits and ass in this thread.
> 
> It's too distracting.


How about a chick with no tits and ass?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

A daj covece.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ironing board chest.

DO NOT WANT


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zankman, could you type up some Serbian keyboard characters please? It would amuse me heavily (for some unfathomable reason) :3


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

So what's up?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:yodawg


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Pshh you guys post weak giggity pictures.

Learn with the King.



Spoiler: Bonerfied


















Anyway, just looked at the Mystical's rant. 
So gotten to :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DualShock said:


> How about a chick with no tits and ass?


She sucks dick like a champion though if I recall correctly.

Been a while since I've seen her tapes.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd like to think that was my handiwork. The others were just picking at the bones.



Mozza said:


> She sucks dick like a champion though if I recall correctly.
> 
> Been a while since I've seen her tapes.


Who is it?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Froot said:


> Zankman, could you type up some Serbian keyboard characters please? It would amuse me heavily (for some unfathomable reason) :3


Šure, ček this out:

Žan Žak, a Frenćman, čuked a rock at Njan Cat. Đezus didn't like that.

"Stop that šit, man."

"Fuck ju, Dzezus."

"It's Đezus, you šmuk."


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think my new avatar and sig are awesome


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Superbad is a super awesome movie.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I think my new avatar and sig are awesome


(Y)


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Šure, ček this out:
> 
> Žan Žak, a Frenćman, čuked a rock at Njan Cat. Đezus didn't like that.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Superbad is a super awesome movie.


I really need to see it again


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Superbad II but I would need to see the first one.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is there a Superbad 2?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Anyway, just looked at the Mystical's rant.
> So gotten to :lmao















:lol :lol :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You're back Mystical.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Is there a Superbad 2?


I don't think so but it would awesome though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I dunno, sequels are hardly ever as good as the original, they'll probably fuck it up.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mystical said:


> :lol :lol :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JOBBER FEUD


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> JOBBER FEUD


That guy is not considered a Jobber. He's below that :lol
He's Big Show's personal bathroom cleaner.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK said:


>


Thanks, I need some to clean up my leather couch after seeing the new picture of Hugh Jackman from the Wolverine movie.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Would turn gay for

Oops thinking out loud again


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Thanks, I need some to clean up my leather couch after seeing the new picture of Hugh Jackman from the Wolverine movie.


So Hugh Jackman is considered as hot?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Check my location, bro.

Since 2006 <3


WET


He's my sugar daddy.

It was great because a bunch of my friends all took to facebook and email and sent me the picture so I have a bunch of copies.

I LOVE MY FRIENDS


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And check the location of Hugh Jackman. Aussie. Just saying.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Thanks, I need some to clean up my leather couch after seeing the new picture of Hugh Jackman from the Wolverine movie.



Somehow imaginating that in my head caused me a brief mental trauma. 

Maybe because I have a really big imagination, and pictured in my head you wearing Wolverine Claws and then... Nevermind, I better stop.


Shit I'm not making any sense again, I need to sleep :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Clearly. Imaginating


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You're back Mystical.


Yep, I decided to stay out of rants for awhile. I'm trying to stay clear of debates for awhile as well.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Oh, pfft, I knew that I saw Hugh Jackman's name somewhere recently. xD


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it grammatically incorrect?

Ahhhh I don't even know anymore. I'll stop now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Yep, I decided to stay out of rants for awhile. I'm trying to stay clear of debates for awhile as well.


Yeh just need to master the art of the "no sell" posting that thread was probably a bad idea. But fuck it, RISE ABOVE bro.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Instead of calling it 'no sell', we're gonna call it 'bad blood'.


LEGENDARY


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah that reminds me, I forgot to mention, don't no sell to the point where you have a total spastic, mental fucking breakdown and want to fight people outside the internet. When you get that angry, it's time to logout bro.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Mystical would you like a lawyer?

This is my first case so it's free of charge.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Watch out it might be a trick


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Striker, I thought that you were a white knight.

Or a dark, emo dude.

Or sumthin'


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm a lawyer.

White Knight just got me over.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sup Zankman


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Striker said:


> I'm a lawyer.
> 
> White Knight just got me over.


A White Knight, a PUNISHER & a lawyer. 

Shit, what can't your sweet ass do?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mozza said:


> A White Knight, a PUNISHER & a lawyer.
> 
> Shit, what can't your sweet ass do?


He really is a super man


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mozza said:


> A White Knight, a PUNISHER & a lawyer.
> 
> Shit, what can't your sweet ass do?


The punisher gimmick didn't get too over though, let's see if this new Lawyer gimmick push gets him into main-event after that great midcard run as a face White-Knight.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I got myself over without a gimmick

COME AT ME


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Mozza said:


> A White Knight, a PUNISHER & a lawyer.
> 
> Shit, what can't your sweet ass do?


Put Casey Anthony behind bars.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That cunt needs to be put behind bars. I was a fucking STUNNED MULLET when she got found not-guilty. NO JOKE


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Striker said:


> Put Casey Anthony behind bars.


Well reading up on that has ruined my night. 

I'll be leaving this conversation round about now.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, this thread has came a long way.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Damn, this thread has came a long way.


Hey bro, haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sup Chapo?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I just been staying out the way, didn't want to ruin the thread. And mainly because the past few times I was here, you_heard's punk ass couldn't wait for me to post so he can hop on my dick.

Nice to see you guys been holding it down.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah, you're cool. What you been up to


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning Jabronis.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Morning Crimson, wassup ma *****.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I was fine until I saw Big Show's goofy ass came back.



Still don't understand why an "injured" John Cena shows up with his wrestling gear on. Seriously, you're not wrestling, do you always have to come out with knee pads & wristbands?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't watched raw yet, I guess I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Hasn't been to good but I loved the Foley/Punk segment and Ziggler/Kofi had a damn good match. Funny skits from Kane/Daniel Bryan as usual.


For the first time this weekend, I watched a Rugby game and damn, was that shit good. I actually like Rugby now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bryan and Kane awesome as usual. Punk and heyman have been great tonight


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wait Foley/Punk? :mark


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Morning Crimson, wassup ma *****.


Watched the first 5 minutes of Raw so far. Heyman asked Brad Maddox to resign! OMGWTFBBQ! unk2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Wait, is it Brad Maddox or Garrett Bischoff?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright I'll be going to wweo dot net, to check it out. Best site for streaming wrestling.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RYBAAAAAAAAAAAAACK :mark:


That is all.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Hope this leads to a Ryback/Punk feud.


Bout time they start using Ryback in more than jobber matches.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds like this RAW was eventful I should probably watch it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I like ryback but did not like that


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RKO props to you my friend. You put up a good fight against SNOWMAN.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> RKO props to you my friend. You put up a good fight against SNOWMAN.


Thanks man  I spent most of the argument laughing to myself . If he wants round 2 he can bring it here


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, ISP has returned face.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What was the argument about?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Well, ISP has returned face.


Phew. For a minute there I thought you said ICP.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> What was the argument about?


He called me a shit poster so I responded he is not so great himself and them he said I had no friends and called me a loser as well as a number of generic insults.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Striker said:


> Mystical would you like a lawyer?
> 
> This is my first case so it's free of charge.



Heh, no thanks I got the best lawyer in the state of Florida:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Well JT Martin sent me a PM and he has put all his receiving PMs on ignore. That was a bit dumb, JT.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Phew. For a minute there I thought you said ICP.


Insane Clown Posse? I don't know anything about them.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

R.K.O Peep making us Jobbermania members proud.
Good job son! (Y)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The less you know about ICP the better.

Fucking magnets.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

There was a guy here named Juggalo420.


We had some good times.

...before he ran away from the forum with his tail between his pussy lips.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Juggalowned!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This thread has the same replies as I have posts. Dayum.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*sees that garbage pail kids isn't being used as the group name*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> I just been staying out the way, didn't want to ruin the thread. And mainly because the past few times I was here, *you_heard's punk ass couldn't wait for me to post so he can hop on my dick*.
> 
> Nice to see you guys been holding it down.


Gives him a break from his own 8*D



R.K.O Peep said:


> He called me a shit poster so I responded he is not so great himself and them he said I had no friends and called me a loser as well as a number of generic insults.


VIRGIN

Argument was amusing.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So you think Bateman is stale? Unfortunatley for you this is only the beginning.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Random question.


Sophia Vegara or Jennifer Anniston?


I'll take Jennifer Anniston.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Jennifer all the way


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jennifer Aniston. Got a thing for greeks.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Greeks not GEEKS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Meh, I'm off to bed. Busy day tomorrow anyway, gotta get some decent rest.

Peace out, Jobbers.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night bro.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good night guys. Peace.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Morning bastards


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Night Bully and NoyK.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Morning bastards





Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Night Bully and NoyK.


Dat timezone

Also, anyone in UK feeling the brunt of the rain/winds?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'm going to bed myself now, long day ahead.

Night lids and lidettes x


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

England needs to have an official monsoon season.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> England needs to have an official monsoon season.


They do. It's called Summer.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Listen, the mud soup and the charcoal arugula are outrageous in England.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

'morning Jobbers.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Gives him a break from his own 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLAYER

Why thank you I did find it funny as well


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

G'morning everyone otatosmiley


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, this thread still going?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Been a while since I jobbed in here.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Morning Jobbers.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Good morning JT Martin. Did you eat breakfast or what?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

mornin' guys! how was everyone's evening? Sucks to be a Packers fan this morning, feel for you guys that are...


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

FUCK, Anyone seen my fucking car key?

CUUUUNTTTT!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wonder how long this will go before getting moved to word games section.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> FUCK, Anyone seen my fucking car key?
> 
> CUUUUNTTTT!












Somewhere in those.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> FUCK, Anyone seen my fucking car key?
> 
> CUUUUNTTTT!


You left it inside your car :troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


>


Would definitely blow a load like that on Karla. 

y'all jobbers doing a better job than the first day I joined. (Y)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread is doing fine. Just needs a bit of a boost is all.



Spoiler: BOOST


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Opening your spoilers is like opening christmas presents, but the difference is, most christmas presents turn out to be a disappointment, Boobies and Bootays never do.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Biel is GOAT material for me.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Biel is GOAT material for me.












I hate Adam Sandler.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

This jobber thread is the best rant I've ever read and been a part of.
I love you guys :batista3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Drunk guy is spilling wine on the bus


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Wait and see if he licks it up. Always funny


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK I lost my Mp3 player today.

iasdgavudasdahskwkjbjKJBVDASDNJldsdanjds


:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate




Had to do that, I'm sorry.

Dammit had that thing for 6 years, so many memories with it. *Not telling, _'fuck'_ you* 
If you got that, I swear I'll give you rep.

I feel sad now


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: A Bankrupt Ass

















Spoiler: A Million Dollar Ass


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Red rep


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Wait and see if he licks it up. Always funny


He did not  but he did smell of boss and kept trying to speak to me. This is why I listen to super loud music and wear a hoodie on the bus


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> He did not  but he did smell of boss and kept trying to speak to me. This is why I listen to super loud music and wear a hoodie on the bus


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Good 19:30 everyone... I guess that is "evening". 

So, who am I jobbing to today?

Also, Froot, did you even see my post you asked for?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I wonder who's the Ryback of this forum.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I hate Adam Sandler.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zankman Jack said:


> Also, Froot, did you even see my post you asked for?


Of course I did, sugarcube. Why would you think otherwise? Because I didn't quote it? 

Who's a silly jobber? WHO'S A SILLY JOBBER? :3


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Would.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Froot said:


> Of course I did, sugarcube. Why would you think otherwise? Because I didn't quote it?
> 
> Who's a silly jobber? WHO'S A SILLY JOBBER? :3


OOH, OOH, I AM, I AM!

I mean... 
I was expecting some type of reply or something. : D


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> OOH, OOH, I AM, I AM!


We *all* are.

Face it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dark Souls is gameplay wise by far the best game of this generation.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

That we are jobbers together makes us stronger.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Type Crimson 3:16 in Google Images and you get some damn funny wrestling pictures than what you get when you type funny wresting pictures itself. And ah, a wild NoyK appears too.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

And when you type in 'Froot'...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

We're up to fifth.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

We took over Google


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


Need that hoodie


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Typing RevolverSnake in Google images is the best option


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

wat


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DAT CLIP


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Hell, I'm not only over on Google, but on Twitter too! :tyson 










I'm even followed by fellow jobbers like Mr. Ass, Brodus Clay, Ashley and Domino.

#Jobber4Life #JOBSquad


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Seems legit


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yo Snake, how much controllers have you already smashed to the wall @ Dark Souls?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Actually, none. I know how to control my inner rage. :troll


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Dark Souls is gameplay wise by far the best game of this generation.


Besides Magicka, that is. : D


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Besides Magicka, that is. : D


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Besides Magicka, that is. : D


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


Exactly, which is why I mentioned one of the best games (ruined only by bugs) of all time.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Exactly, which is why I mentioned one of the best games (ruined only by bugs) of all time.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

So have been playing a 999 game of WarioWare on the Variety Tower (with savestates, because with no speedups it could take a while).


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol at having Shepard in Noyks sig.

He's an 11er, not a jobber.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Resistance is futile, SnakeRevolver.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Striker said:


> Lol at having Shepard in Noyks sig.
> 
> He's an 11er, not a jobber.


Shepard is in instead of me.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Has SNOWMAN woke up yet or is he still in his drunken coma?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Four limited edition JOB Squad avatars*































(In Order: Crimson, RS, Zankman, Sono)

Used the ones which were quite easy to work on.

*Requests OPEN.*


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> *Three limited edition JOB Squad avatars*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried to green rep, but failed. :/

I'd change it, props for you making it, but alas... 
NOPE


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Tried to green rep, but failed. :/
> 
> I'd change it, props for you making it, but alas...
> NOPE


I don't really expect people to use it, I'm just making em cause I've got some real free time.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> *Four limited edition JOB Squad avatars*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you do mine?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How Martin? You need another avi


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I don't really expect people to use it, I'm just making em cause I've got some real free time.


Oh? I'd expect people to use them, right away, personally. 

I just don't change my set, at all... 'Tis all.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Can't exactly put a tee on Applejack, but would be happy if you gave Brent one, for my profile :3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Impressive, very nice.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> How Martin? You need another avi


How's this?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's going up in hurr


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Wasn't possible to fit in the logo on the body on Froot's and Bully's avatar so thought of another way.

*Froot:









Bully:









JT Martin:







*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So what's everyone talking 'bout?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crimsons sorting out our uniforms by the looks lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> So what's everyone talking 'bout?


And here's your set Mr. Asshole


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Didn't see that coming :lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Simply Irresistable.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gn8 lads.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Old Raw is old. Nayway, I'm leaving for today aswell.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Night, Shion and RS.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone I'm missing from the sig?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

NoyK.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cheers, anybody else?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Sheamus and Snake


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot said:


> Sheamus and Snake


Yeah I'm not adding Sheamus.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Goodnight jabronis.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Nighty night to ya'll.

About to begin watching Adventure Time. Friend has been on at me for weeks to start the first season.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah I'm not adding Sheamus.


Why not, you two feudin'


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Why not, you two feudin'


Nah he's just very average on here and a tryhard.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Nah he's just very average on here and a tryhard.


Generic Mozza response about S'


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Mozza said:


> Generic Mozza response about S'


??


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Just got past my 100th twitter follower. I'm over the knot  

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay, this is officially the weirdest fucking television show I have ever watched. And I sat through hours of technicolour ponies.

In the first two episodes alone, I've witnessed:
- Zombies made from candy brought back to life by explosive diarrhoea
- A universe and population made entirely of farts
- An ice king eating out-of-date candy like it's crystal meth
- A supposedly thousand year old princess made of slime proposing to a 12-year-old who is a regular bed-wetter
- A small green elephant seducing a tentacle monster

And all of this is in a post-apocalyptic setting.

I implore anyone to watch this show immediately. It's like if Rayman characters had cocaine binges and these were their visions.

http://watchseries.eu/serie/adventure_time_with_finn_and_jake


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL sounds like a laff, might check it out later.

p.s. that site looks good for tv shows as well.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

It is. Watched the entire Archer series on that. Good quality also.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

What's the meaning of life?

I like to think that it's pancakes. Literally one of life's great treasures....a day can't be bad if pancakes are involved


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So I read the phew pages back, and typed "RevolverSnake" & "Crimson 3:16" in google.
This is what I got















WHAT THE HELL!? :$

Well at least my top-notch MS Paint work is also there.







Edit: Shit, streched the page. :no:


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Froot, I randomly watched a few episodes of Adventure Time on a stream that just runs AT all the time...

After 1 episode I felt more fulfilled than when I watched 10 episodes of MLP. 

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


Based on your descriptions, we watched a few of the same episodes. xD


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So everyone's going to ignore the fact that all of your guys's avatars are in google images, but I have my real-life pics in them?

You heartless bastards. :lol



I'm joking, that's awesome, I'm pimpin' on those pictures anyway :troll


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> So everyone's going to ignore the fact that all of your guys's avatars are in google images, but I have my real-life pics in them?
> 
> You heartless bastards. :lol
> 
> ...


Lol, I didn't notice.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

NoyK said:


> So I read the phew pages back, and typed "RevolverSnake" & "Crimson 3:16" in google.
> This is what I got
> 
> 
> ...


where is the english?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's even worse when you type "Waz Perviz" LOL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

In English-speaking countries.

There's thousands of different languages in the world, mate.




BULLY said:


> It's even worse when you type "Waz Perviz" LOL



:lmao that poor guy


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Too bad there's no non English speaking countries that matter.

Besides China.

:bron


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Striker said:


> Too bad there's no non English speaking countries that matter.
> 
> Besides China.
> 
> :bron



Even though if it wasn't for non-English speaking countries's actions in the past, most English speaking countries wouldn't even exist today.

unk


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Who cares about the past. We are GOATs.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

What did that cunt above me just say?




Edit:

My bad I ment before the post above me.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

GOATs... :bryan


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mystical said:


> What did that cunt above me just say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone needs a new Facebook Profile to stalk.


And well I gotta admit I'm gonna' move to NY/Florida/Chicago myself in 2/3 years, so yeah. Don't wanna be a hypocrite. :lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

And goatfaces


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Someone needs a new Facebook Profile to stalk.
> 
> 
> And well I gotta admit I'm gonna' move to NY/Florida/Chicago myself in 2/3 years, so yeah. Don't wanna be a hypocrite. :lol



Na no more stalking for me. Time for me to keep shit calm.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Na no more stalking for me. Time for me to keep shit calm.



Good to know, mate.




Anyway:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck yeah this site Froot posted is awesome. Watching the original TMNT episodes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

> http://watchseries.eu/



This site for watching series > Everything else.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, that's the one Froot posted. Going to watch Dexter later


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Used that site to watch Family Guy and... Napoleon Dynamite.

WHY DID THEY CANCEL IT?!?

OH, and I notice that we passed scrilla's "11ers and 12ers need to be banned" thread, which is actually a relevant achievement, no? 

I built my legacy there... BUT THIS IS WHERE I WILL CEMENT IT


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

G'night guys.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> G'night guys.


Yeah I'm off too, G-Night JT.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Y'all stay strong, would hate for things to end up like this. 






Never divide, always conquer. 

And if you don't buy that crap, then see y'all next time. (Y)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

That site is too good. Watched a lot of stuff on there I had forgotten even existed


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Night jobbers.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Y'all stay strong, would hate for things to end up like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smell a feud between Asshole and Fella. 

And I'd love to do the (Y)--->







part in the end.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Kelly just tweeted this, a sneak peek at her new photo shoot:










Speaking of Kelly and well in this thread, speaking of ASS, how can one forget the stinkface!



Spoiler: Stinkface













:troll


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Froot said:


> http://watchseries.eu/serie/adventure_time_with_finn_and_jake


Damn! Finally someone posted a link to one of those sites and there is no Twin Peaks!

I go now kill myself by banging repeatedly my head against the mirror!

Oh nevermind. I just found out that there are Twin Peaks episodes. I am now happy


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Kelly just tweeted this, a sneak peek at her new photo shoot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*The top ten "jobbers" in this thread are...



Well done!*​


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

NoyK said:


>



HHhhMmmmm. Soon every thread will job to the jobbers? What does everybody want? #AlSnowReference someone make their avy of head!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

212 posts? hahaha oh dear.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Getting back on topic, is there any decent wrestling game for PC apart from the old WWF Raw (and its mods) and TWC4?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm about to watch the season premier of HIMYM. Is it any good?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Top show.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Season 1-3 Top or 4-7 top? :troll


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Getting back on topic, is there any decent wrestling game for PC apart from the old WWF Raw (and its mods) and TWC4?


I have no idea.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

68? Not bad at all.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The episode was boring.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> The episode was boring.


Sucks to be you.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, indeed. I wasted 20 minutes of my life for this bullshit. But the saddest part is, I knew it would suck. unk3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Need to watch that when I get home from comic book shopping


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What comic's are you getting?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> What comic's are you getting?


Not sure but probably spiderman, deadpool and A vs x


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone I'm missing from the sig?


Not sure if should be mad or sad that I didn't make the sig list...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Not sure but probably spiderman, deadpool and A vs x


I'm not much of a comic guy, but Deadpool is awesome. Don't know what A vs X is though.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm not much of a comic guy, but Deadpool is awesome. Don't know what A vs X is though.


AvX is a summer-fall 12 issue run Avengers vs Xmen, has been a good read issue 12 is about to drop


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, okay.

Do you guys like Ricky Gervais? I just watched the Family Guy episode with him as a dolphin and it was hilarious!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> AvX is a summer-fall 12 issue run Avengers vs Xmen, has been a good read issue 12 is about to drop


This. Not out yet though so got deadpool, amazing spiderman, ultimates, before watchman ozymandias and x-men legacy


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> This. Not out yet though so got deadpool, amazing spiderman, ultimates, before watchman ozymandias and x-men legacy


Yeah, I am eager to see how this all ends, not that in the grand scheme it matters with the Marvel Now! relaunch. I am curious as to how this is done, I reall yonly read Hulk on the regular but have just picked up a couple JLA issues, not bad may add this to the regular.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Getting back on topic, is there any decent wrestling game for PC apart from the old WWF Raw (and its mods) and TWC4?


Well there is this indy game being made:

http://www.prowrestlingx.com/

Besides that, no. 

I play SvR 2011 and Fire Pro Returns on my PS2 emulator. As soon as WWE 13 comes out, I'll get that... The Wii version it is, since it can easily be emulated on PC.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Well there is this indy game being made:
> 
> http://www.prowrestlingx.com/
> 
> ...


Really? All the PS2 emulators I installed suck and can not play games. Anyone know a site where you can download PS2 emulators that work?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

speaking of deadpool, has anyone seen the videogame they are making about him haha it looks funny.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Yeah, I am eager to see how this all ends, not that in the grand scheme it matters with the Marvel Now! relaunch. I am curious as to how this is done, I reall yonly read Hulk on the regular but have just picked up a couple JLA issues, not bad may add this to the regular.


Spiderman, deadpool, x-force and ultimate x-men are the main regular ones I buy. Others it is a case of I'd they look good


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Really? All the PS2 emulators I installed suck and can not play games. Anyone know a site where you can download PS2 emulators that work?


http://pcsx2.net/

This is the only you need, and the only one you should use. 

And as I see now, they apparently finally released "version 1.0". I should DL that, it says that it has many general improvements.

What you need, besides the emulator, is a PS2 BIOS... You've got torrents for that, since it is illegal. 

Then you just set that up, configure the plugins in the emulator so that they correspond to your PC, and you are good to go.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> speaking of deadpool, has anyone seen the videogame they are making about him haha it looks funny.


Yeah I saw the trailer. I see the game either being awesome or sucking. Buying that FIFA 13, Pokemon white 2 and fm 13 should be enough games to last me a while


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Spiderman, deadpool, x-force and ultimate x-men are the main regular ones I buy. Others it is a case of I'd they look good


Am also thinking of adding Thunderbolts to the list after the relaaunch, looks like it could be a great title


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Well there is this indy game being made:
> 
> http://www.prowrestlingx.com/
> 
> ...


By the looks of the previews, it looks quite good. I'll try that on out in a moment. 

And ah, I play SD! HCTP on a PS2 emulator but it lags real bad. Any idea on how to make those emulators work good?



DualShock said:


> Really? All the PS2 emulators I installed suck and can not play games. Anyone know a site where you can download PS2 emulators that work?


I use the PCSX2 Emulator


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Am also thinking of adding Thunderbolts to the list after the relaaunch, looks like it could be a great title


Yeah I am going to wait till marvel now before deciding which new titles I will be buying.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What Zankman Jack said. It's worth noting that you need a fairly beefy PC to run the games with a decent framrate, as far as getting games goes any torrent site e.g. KAT or one that's more catered to roms and isos, 
theisozone dot com is a good one.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah I am going to wait till marvel now before deciding which new titles I will be buying.


The Marvel Now! Thunderbolts is what I was reffering to, the new team looks so good, Red Hulk, Deadpool, Punisher, Venom & Elektra, so for me it'll probably Hulk, Uncanny Avengers, Thunderbolts & JLA. I think 4 titles should be sufficient


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah I saw the trailer. I see the game either being awesome or sucking. Buying that FIFA 13, Pokemon white 2 and fm 13 should be enough games to last me a while


fifa 13 nb2k13 and wwe 13 are on my sports game list for now. i want halo 4 tho gonna be sick man


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've just been playing FIFA 13 it's so good, much much better than 12.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

NHL 12 is prety freakin sweet as well

Halo 4 is a must have (I hope)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't played an nhl games in yeeears. I remember I used to have a hard time seeing the puck at times but I guess that wouldn't be an issue these days with the updated graphics etc.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> NHL 12 is prety freakin sweet as well
> 
> Halo 4 is a must have (I hope)


i think u mean nhl 13? hah 12 is a lil old CM, and halo 4 is going be sick, and @bully any major difference in gameplay since fifa 12 for fifa 13?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

For me hockey games have had the best transition to the new systems, just simply for the ability to USE your stick instead of just skate, hit, pass & shoot, now dekeign and stickhandling exsist, makes the game so much better

I have a rule never buy sports games in consecutive years, I will not get another hockey game till NHL 14 comes out, not enough changes year to year to justify the purchase, but every two years...my wife screwed me up she bought me 12 w/o knowing my rule so no 13 for me as was sced to do...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuck Fifa 13. #1 Topic at college.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah there are new modes like ultimate team, manager mode, and skill games where you have all these fun mini games to hone your skills like shooting mode, passing, penaltys etc, you can even play theme while the game is loading. There's a thing called first touch which makes the game more realistic and the graphics are a bit better. I'm not a graphics whore, but the increased animation makes for a better game.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> Yeah there are new modes like ultimate team, manager mode, and skill games where you have all these fun mini games to hone your skills like shooting mode, passing, penaltys etc, you can even play theme while the game is loading. There's a thing called first touch which makes the game more realistic and the graphics are a bit better. I'm not a graphics whore, but the increased animation makes for a better game.


oh nice ultimate team is getting involved in alot of games, i know nhl and i think madden have it too, and sounds pretty neat i might have to check it out before buying it, i like fifa 12 and im not a graphic whore either gameplay and presentation and animations make a game for me.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> For me hockey games have had the best transition to the new systems, just simply for the ability to USE your stick instead of just skate, hit, pass & shoot, now dekeign and stickhandling exsist, makes the game so much better
> 
> I have a rule never buy sports games in consecutive years, I will not get another hockey game till NHL 14 comes out, not enough changes year to year to justify the purchase, but every two years...my wife screwed me up she bought me 12 w/o knowing my rule so no 13 for me as was sced to do...


that sucks bro, nhl 13 is suppose to be better, with the new every stride counts, it makes it more realistic plus the online gm mode is just dirty.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There's demo's of it available on ps3 and 360. Not PC though.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah, i prob will get the demo, and i never play the PC version of games, sadly my computer isnt a gaming computer its slow as fuck hah


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

@Zankman - Fuck, that PWX game isn't out yet. :evra


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Football Manager is more my thing, specifically the iOS version.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What is Ultimate Team?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> The Marvel Now! Thunderbolts is what I was reffering to, the new team looks so good, Red Hulk, Deadpool, Punisher, Venom & Elektra, so for me it'll probably Hulk, Uncanny Avengers, Thunderbolts & JLA. I think 4 titles should be sufficient


Oh that does look good man. I think I may buy that


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> What is Ultimate Team?


Basically FIFA crossed with a collectable card game.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Deadpool kicks ass in MVC3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> What is Ultimate Team?


You collects cards of players basically and build a team is the short version. I have had a for few days and it is more realistic. Started a new career as west Ham which I am having fun with even though I sim most games on career mode. The first touch has made the game much better and you can tell the difference between the better players and shit ones as the shit ones have much more trouble holding onto the ball then in previous games


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Oh that does look good man. I think I may buy that


I am curious as well to see how the Uncanny Avengers team works w/X-men & Avengers on the same team...


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

has anyone seen trailers for the new avengers game, does it look good?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

CMWit said:


> For me hockey games have had the best transition to the new systems, just simply for the ability to USE your stick instead of just skate, hit, pass & shoot, now dekeign and stickhandling exsist, makes the game so much better
> 
> I have a rule never buy sports games in consecutive years, I will not get another hockey game till NHL 14 comes out, not enough changes year to year to justify the purchase, but every two years...my wife screwed me up she bought me 12 w/o knowing my rule so no 13 for me as was sced to do...


fuck that, nhlpa 93, and nhl 94 are the best hockey games ever made.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> I am curious as well to see how the Uncanny Avengers team works w/X-men & Avengers on the same team...


Calling captain America feel bad about not being helpful to the x-men in the past so invites them onto the team.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> fuck that, nhlpa 93, and nhl 94 are the best hockey games ever made. honorable mention to ice hockey


dont forget nhl 06 was dope and also blades of steel. plus the hits games were pretty fun


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

nhl 94 was probably the last hockey game I played, that's how long it's been.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I am still yet to play any ice hockey games. Any good recommendations?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

NHL 93 & blades of steel are probably the best overall for fun hockey games there were, the new systems allow for a closer to reality game, but yeah the oldies were fantastic! My HS afternoons were spent playing NHL93 & NBA Jam


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I have indeed heard great things about NBA Jam, mostly because it didn't have to take itself seriously. Like International Sensible Soccer in that respect


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> NHL 93 & blades of steel are probably the best overall for fun hockey games there were, the new systems allow for a closer to reality game, but yeah the oldies were fantastic! My HS afternoons were spent playing NHL93 & NBA Jam


NBA jam so sick, i loved all the crazy moves you could do, did u ever play the golden globetrotters game for regular nitendo my god it was so sick to see them do dunks


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

yea, blades of steel was cool too. i stopped buying hockey games(and stopped watching hockey) after the whalers moved so haven't played many of them after 97. when i did play the newer ones at peoples houses i liked em, but they didn't seem as fun as the older ones.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not a fan of sport games.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> yea, blades of steel was cool too. i stopped buying hockey games(and stopped watching hockey) after the whalers moved so haven't played many of them after 97. when i did play the newer ones at peoples houses i liked em, but they didn't seem as fun as the older ones.


they have become more complex thats all, now u have to use both joy sticks rather then pushing three buttons haha but the fights were always the best about blades of steel i didnt even wanna score any goals


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone ever play mutant league hockey


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm not a fan of sport games.


+1.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

sounds familiar, i think i might have tried it a long time ago.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> +1.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

teh advent of using the joystick for your stick was the best new sports function, being able to put the puck around or thru the legs of the D, plus it maeks shooting the puck that much harder and easier at the same time

The fucking Whalers, lol I do miss them, I always looked forward to my B's playin the Whale, you did not follow them after the move to Caorlina & a Cup win?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mutant league football wasn't realistic but it sure was fun. You had special attacks like making the puck explode and set landmines all over the place. And when you confront an opposition player the game switches to a one on fighting game. Then you kill him and they end up with one less player. They should make a new version of it, I'd buy the hell out of it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

FIFA 09 was bundled with my PS3 when I first got it. I can understand the appeal of it and I will admit, I did enjoy some of it. But holy hell, is it not user friendly. They are fully expecting you to have played FIFA for the last two years or something, because they relayed information to you like you were downloading a piece of firmware, and not playing a videogame for the first time. 

Furthermore, the game is rather overwhelming for someone who isn't a hardcore football fan. There are a shit-ton of modes and menus and features that it seems almost like a hysterical laugh from the game for someone to simply say, "I'd like Team X, to face Team Y", and nothing else.

Now it sits among my collection as the only sports game I've ever owned (unless you count Gran Turismo games, but those are also a rarity to me)


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

LOL @the fans behind Jinder


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NBA 2K > Everything else


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

FIFA 09 was quite rubbish, at that time Pro Evolution soccer was still king. I think you'd like FIFA 13 Froot, because it seems a lot more user friendly and they have the skill games , where every facet of the game from the passing to the shooting is explained to you and allows you to hone your skills before you take the plunge into the game proper.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

legendmaker2 said:


> they have become more complex thats all, now u have to use both joy sticks rather then pushing three buttons haha but the fights were always the best about blades of steel i didnt even wanna score any goals


yea, loved the fights, and the music... but ice hockey had the player selection. being able to choose between skinny, medium, and fat was genius. and nah cm, to me if u move from a city, change the name, change the logo, it's a new team.(though i'd still follow the celtics if they moved) the bruins whalers rivalry was great. my best friend at the time was a die hard bruins fans, and i was a huge whalers fan so we talked a lot of trash. i remember one game between the 2 teams, he was watching over my house, bruins beat em in overtime. i was in near tears, and he started rubbing it in my face, so after some back and forth pushing, i punched him in the face, and he went home crying instead. fuck him though... go whale.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> yea, loved the fights, and the music... but ice hockey had the player selection. being able to choose between skinny, medium, and fat was genius. and nah cm, to me if u move from a city, change the name, change the logo, it's a new team.(though i'd still follow the celtics if they moved) the bruins whalers rivalry was great. my best friend at the time was a die hard bruins fans, and i was a huge whalers fan so we talked a lot of trash. i remember one game between the 2 teams, he was watching over my house, bruins beat em in overtime. i was in near tears, and he started rubbing it in my face, so after some back and forth pushing, i punched him in the face, and he went home crying instead. fuck him though... go whale.


Good to know another Celts fan! I cannot wait for the new season, best 6th man in the game now, first game of the season is going to be fucking nuts w/Ray now on the Hate, I mean Heat... I am a die hard B's fan and am pissed as each day of the lockout continues...fucking Bettman...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

New Pic. What daya think?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I used to like Dr. Pepper but the last few glasses I've had have tasted like awful cough medicine. Anyone else think so?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Svart said:


> I used to like Dr. Pepper but the last few glasses I've had have tasted like awful cough medicine. Anyone else think so?


I do enjoy me some Dr Pepper, but you have to drink tha tshit fast as it gets flat so damned quick, more of a Mountain Dew man but have decided on no soda during the week, been about two weeks and already my pants are falling off, pants shopping this weekend


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I only drink Apollinaris.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why don't you just get a belt?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a belt, lol but the pants are so big that they look all bunched up and still hang a tad, need to de nice & neat for the office, so some new D3's (most comfy pants ever) are in my near future


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

CMWit said:


> Good to know another Celts fan! I cannot wait for the new season, best 6th man in the game now, first game of the season is going to be fucking nuts w/Ray now on the Hate, I mean Heat... I am a die hard B's fan and am pissed as each day of the lockout continues...fucking Bettman...


yea, i'm looking forward to the season too. mad about the ray situation, his clutchness isn't something u can replace. i have no faith in pierce anymore, he always gets a free pass though. i do like what terry can bring, and he's definately saying, and doing(getting celtics tat) all the right things so far. dr pepper is ok, i liked the limited edition red fusion they made like 10 years back. pro evolution on ps2 was fuckin great, now the game blows.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't watch sports. I have no idea what people are talking about


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

And I have a request. Can someone put a "Job Squad" T-Shirt on my deapool avatar? :lol
I pay good rep. (1)


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Ray being gone will be felt, but his legs have some issues with lasting a whole season, the thing I like about Terry is he is instant offense and can set it up on his own, Ray on the 2nd unit could not do that, always a guy that needs to be set up and that tends to clag down a 2nd unit

Mountain Dew Livewire is fucking awesome too, Orange Soda as Mountain Dew yes thank you...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think that'll be a job for either Noyk or Crimson 3:16


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> And I have a request. Can someone put a "Job Squad" T-Shirt on my deapool avatar? :lol
> I pay good rep. (1)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Let's talk about Katy's boobs


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Ignore the weird face and enjoy Katy's boobs.



Spoiler: KATY'S BOOBS


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like her face.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Is this about boobs again? fpalm

If I didn't know you guys I'd say that's your only priority.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Ignore the weird face and enjoy Katy's boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: KATY'S BOOBS


Someone needs to do a photoshop job on this pic.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Is this about boobs again? fpalm
> 
> If I didn't know you guys I'd say that's your only priority.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's all Revolversnakes fault


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

@Sheamus: Find me a decent Deadpool picture and I'll do it for you.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> @Sheamus: Find me a decent Deadpool picture and I'll do it for you.


Here

And THX btw (Y)


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> It's all Revolversnakes fault












*IT WASN'T HIS FAULT*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Let's talk about Katy's boobs





Whap Me Jungles said:


> Ignore the weird face and enjoy Katy's boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: KATY'S BOOBS


Poor Katy, this always happens with her when I watch her boobs


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

kelly kelly fan posting dumb shit in the WWE section as usual


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Poor Katy, this always happens with her when I watch her boobs


Why in the blue hell is it green?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Poor Katy, this always happens with her when I watch her boobs


The quality of that is really undermined by the fact that no one's sperm is green and yellow.

Or... What the hell did you catch in the back alleys of Bosnia?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You sperm is green?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Reminds me of the exorcist


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hot.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I lick her face.


Fixed.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

All this talk of boobs and green jizz makes us forget the fact that we're nearly at 1500.

EDIT: We've reached 3rd biggest non-"classic" rant too.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

We will easily top the post count, but how do we want to top the views?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

...and that some butts are missing.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Age makes view counts grow. Have patience.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

My sperm is green because my penis is like Hulk. Gets big and strong in dangerous situations

This is how my penis looks when not sexually aroused











and my penis when I have an erection


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Didn't feel I needed to make another thread about this, but I have seen a sign of why 11/12ers will never be taken seriously. 

The Yeah1993 thread appears to only serve to give newer posters a bad name. Much of this is a certain set's fault. El Chapo and You_heard? are posters we know are terrible, however Mystical and AngryPhil claim to be part of this thread, and their actions will only stop us (the better ones) being respected as good posters. These are people we don't need to associate with. In fact, cutting any and all ties with them can only improve our situation.

Thoughts?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

How do you jerk off?

I don't really care if the other users hate us 11ers and 12ers. I know we are awesome.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> How do you jerk off?
> 
> I don't really care if the other users hate us 11ers and 12ers. I know we are awesome.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

^It's funny because no sane human being would lie about that.

PS. Just out of interest, I searched rule34 for teletubbies. Turns out there is. Ick.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


>


08ers gonna 08.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Jesus


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that Alison Brie?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Jesus


Was considering posting this myself but I thought people wouldn't like it cause of the guy in it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rachel McAdams double.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What guy


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

#1 sexual position.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

There is no chance for 11ers/12ers for the most part to be welcomed at all here, once a few bad posters mess up a thread we ALL get blamed


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like Shemales.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah they know who the bad ones are


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I like Shemales.


Tell me more about it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Tell me more about it.


I was just refereing to the gif you posted.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I was just refereing to the gif you posted.


That's not the information we have received.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You look... marvelous. There's nothing to say.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Here
> 
> And THX btw (Y)


Ha, that was a tough task cause I'm no graphics expert. Ended up with this (its pretty bad tbh)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Ha, that was a tough task cause I'm no graphics expert. Ended up with this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive. Very nice. Now let's see NoyK's version.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there any better Comedy/Drama Tv Series than Entourage?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Desperate Housewives


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Just realized that I could come up with something better -


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Cant wait.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Is it me or do all major wrestling events these days get referred to by date?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just got beaten 4-3 by man U. :sadpanda


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Punk doc is gonna rock.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

What have i missed?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Just realized that I could come up with something better -


You da man.

Too bad I need to spread rep around first.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Gimme some


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> What have i missed?


katy Tits, green sperm and NHL.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> katy Tits, green sperm and NHL.


:lol Everybody loves milk.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Why the hell am i'm not a Jobber?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Which card do you prefere?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Paul Allen's


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Why the hell am i'm not a Jobber?


You're even *worse*.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bryce's card has something special. I think.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Why the hell am i'm not a Jobber?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's the matter Revolversnake you're sweating


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

why the hell *am* I *am* not a jobber? That's why.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Jobber is something you earn, not something you are.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> What's the matter Revolversnake you're sweating


"sweating," yes, "sweating... " - believe it or not, Bully, we're actually listening to you...


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Jelly You_Heard?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright I've decided anyone who isn't good enough to be a jobber shall now be referred to as "Knobbers"


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Everyone in the mood to open a Rants Thread, eh?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Alright I've decided anyone who isn't good enough to be a jobber shall now be referred to as "Knobbers"


You_Heard is posting "The Knobbers' Thread" as we speak.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Knobbers gonna Knob
(yeah, I know it's bad and I should feel bad about it fpalm)


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

This is great.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Jelly You_Heard?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Alright I've decided anyone who isn't good enough to be a jobber shall now be referred to as "Knobbers"


We need a list we can distribute, lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Where do we begin


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


>


We got a different place for guys like you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Fellow jobbers, as your official Jobber Headquarters Staff Administrator, I have an important announcement:*


We shall not consider the following members as one of us '*Jobbers*', until they are proven worthy of such with their actions, and the other staff's approvement:


_- You_heard?
- El Chapo
- Mystical_


These members are tainting our reputation by going in every Rant thread, and blab about homosexual and racial remarks concerning human beings with a darker skin, as well as posting nonsensical replies that ruin the thread(s).

Thank you for your attention.

Your _*Jobber Headquarters Staff Administrator:*_

NoyK


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Where do we begin


Striker?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I've been at it for a while, but I simply can't seem to grasp the symbolism of the art design in You_heard?'s sig.

Unless that's the point...


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Bully begin with the good posters, as that list should be much smaller, lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Noyk thinks he runs things nah you're alright thanks for your input


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *Fellow jobbers, as your official Jobber Headquarters Staff Administrator, I have an important announcement:*
> 
> 
> We shall not consider the following members as one of us '*Jobbers*', until they are proven worthy of such with their actions, and the other staff's approvement:
> ...






BULLY said:


> Noyk thinks he runs things nah you're alright thanks for your input


No sir, I just want to contribute as much as I can, hope you understand, all-mighty leader of Jobbermania.

:lol


^ BULLY, you should post this into the OP.

And if you, or any other jobber has any other members who you think deserve to be in that list, please tell.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> We got a different place for guys like you.


I admit I wanted to be apart of the Jobber Squad. But then I remembered I don't like any of you.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

No offense Noyk but this is kinda Bully's gig


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sleeping. Night jobbers.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Striker?


Lol.

More people like me than you by far. How am I a knobber?

Noyk stop being bad and putting Shep in your sig. That's disrespect.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not sure about el chapo. he's alright sometimes


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CMWit said:


> No offense Noyk but this is kinda Bully's gig


I'm his right-hand man. 


Shit, I'm back to the gimmicks again ​


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

El Chapo got cool after his TMYK gimmick.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Striker said:


> Lol.
> 
> More people like me than you by far. How am I a knobber?
> 
> Noyk stop being bad and putting Shep in your sig. That's disrespect.


Good for you, I don't care.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm not sure about el chapo. he's alright sometimes


I agree, he is fine until one of the others gets him going



NoyK said:


> I'm his right-hand man.
> 
> 
> Shit, I'm back to the gimmicks again ​


lol, does he know this?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Gonna post my input on some things:



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> @Zankman - Fuck, that PWX game isn't out yet. :evra


Yes. Do you have Steam? Go vote for it on Greenlight. I hear it is working pretty well. 

But yeah, I'm waiting for that game, seem cool.
Like all indy games, I feel so bad, since I'm going to pirate it. Too bad that there is no other way for me.

===
PS2 emulation is hard; My PC is pretty good (already on the lower-end, since the standards just keep increasing), yet a tag match in SvR 2011 runs slowly. 

So: 1. You need a good PC. A very good PC. More than 4 GBs of RAM, for example. A powerful processor is key, though.
2. You need to adjust your plugins/settings correctly, otherwise, you won't run it well.

Again, the new version of the emulator sounds good, I will try it soon.

If you want Gamecube/Wii games, get Dolphin. The games can also run slowly/choppy/buggy, but in average, everything runs much faster and smoother.
If you have a good PC, you can play Mario Galaxy 2 with such graphics that the puny Wii can only dream off - all of that on a good framerate. 

Unfortunately, WWE 12 is shit on the Wii (WWE 13 looks much better) and Day of Reckoning 1/2 for the Gamecube apparently is one of the few games that don't run well on the emulator... Which is a damn shame.

===
Ah, I remember when PES was king; FIFA 08 and 09, to an extent, were so bad. PES 5, 6 and 2008... Pretty good, especially 5 and 6.

Though, FIFA had a different story on the PC: FIFA 2009 was a new game on consoles, while on PC we (again) had an updated 2008. 
And while everyone was praising FIFA 2010 on consoles, the PC version was exactly the same as the old ones = shit. 
FIFA 11 for PC was actually FIFA 10, and only with FIFA 12 did the versions become equal.

Now, with 13, again, the console and PC version will again be the same, which is good.

Personally, can't wait to play it. PES 2013 has been so annoying.
But, again, too bad that I have to pirate it.

Good point from Froot btw, these games really do assume that you have been playing... Forever. :lol

Oh, and yes, the 2K series has been utterly fantastic in the last few years. Best sports games ever.

===
I adore Katy Pery, ever since she first appeared (2008?). Everyone was Gaga/Rihanna, I was Katy... Since I don't care about Pop music, it's all about the looks. xD

===
Our little thread is awesome.
I HOPE IT PROSPERS UNTIL THE END OF TIME!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah zankman i have a half decent pc quad core with 8 gigs of ram and a radeon 6950 or something and some games are still a little laggy


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Good for you, I don't care.


Obviously you do.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'm not sure about el chapo. he's alright sometimes


Yeah, I also like El Chapo, people should give him a chance and ask him if he wants to be a Knobber.

That sick dude with the thread about pudding should be on the list, he scares me


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

settle down boys, this is a happy place


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a serious question guys. What Laptop do you guys recommend? I'm looking to spend $500 - $1200. I never had a computer before so this will be my first!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay El chapo is okay, so is myself, cm wit, anark, zankman and froot. Anyone else?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo just has to contain himself from derailing along with You_heard? like in Yeah1993's thread.

Should AngryPhil & Cloud Juice be added as well?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, Angryphil should. Cloud juice looks pretty awful from what I've seen of him


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Okay El chapo is okay, so is myself, cm wit, anark, zankman and froot. Anyone else?


Sheamus ain't oo bad when he's not trying too hard, I would also say RevolverSnake


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What's cracking?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah, Angryphil should. Cloud juice looks pretty awful from what I've seen of him


So we got:

You_heard?
Mystical
Angry Phil
Cloud Juice


Keep em' coming


And let's give Chapo one more chance.

Not trying to be a braggy brat, but when I'm not in my 'Rants gimmick', which I haven't for a while, I think I'm not that bad. >_>

Right guys? ..guys?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I have a serious question guys. What Laptop do you guys recommend? I'm looking to spend $500 - $1200. I never had a computer before so this will be my first!


I recommend this one for you
http://www.rediff.com/business/slide-show/slide-show-1-tech-10-most-expensive-laptops/20111014.htm


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

*feels forgotten* :batista3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah of course, revolversnake is okay. Let's just discuss who isn't okay.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

*I haven't posted in this thread yet so I had to go back a few pages to really see what's going on.Anyway, I also think you guys should give El Chapo a chance because he can be decent and when he's not decent everyone gives him a hard time.And as far as Mystical goes he was also decent before the thing that happened with me, I forgave him and moved on and I think everyone else should do the same.I enjoyed all of his rants except for the last one.You guys are gonna do what you are gonna do so this is just my opinion.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

#mark should go on there too he's awful.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't remember anyone else besides those 4. We could add Bad Blood, but he quit. 
Is that wife beater guy and Kentonbomb 11'ers?


Edit: Oh yeah #Mark is a bellend, add him.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for your input Samantha


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I can't remember anyone else besides those 4. We could add Bad Blood, but he quit.
> Is that wife beater guy and Kentonbomb 11'ers?


Warren Zevon, if that's who you mean, and Kentonbomb are indeed both 11ers.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> #mark should go on there too he's awful.


who? The member who joined a wrestling forum on New Year's Eve?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah kentonbomb should definitely go on there


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> *feels forgotten* :batista3


Yeah, we're nobodies brah, just booty lovers.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> I recommend this one for you
> http://www.rediff.com/business/slide-show/slide-show-1-tech-10-most-expensive-laptops/20111014.htm


What the hell! A million dollar Laptop! Is that God's Laptop or something?


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Thanks for your input Samantha



*Welcome.. = )*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> *feels forgotten* :batista3


Not on my watch ಠ_ಠ

_*tight hug*_

ಠ__ಠ

ಠ____ಠ

ಠ______ಠ

:3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And only a 128 gig hard drive


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Speaking of:



Spoiler: belated ASS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Warren Zevon, if that's who you mean, and Kentonbomb are indeed both 11ers.


These two should also be added, me thinks.

..The list is getting bigger than I thought. :side:

I heard that guy NoyK is shit too.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rachel Starr <3


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> And only a 128 gig hard drive


Lol I was just thinking that to.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Speaking of:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: belated ASS


Ass!ASS!ASS!ASS!ASS!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Rachel Starr <3


I know. Great stuff.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I'm off for a few hours, gonna' buy some clothes with my fashion buddy.

..What, can't a guy also go to malls and buy clothes with a girl? Nothing wrong with that. :side:



Anyway, I wonder how big will the 'Knobbers' list be when I come back :lol


Peace out, Jobbers.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

peace


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

My god! Look at that ass.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Cya'll sugarcube :3


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Add to bad jobber list: Ziggler Mark

Death insults ain't cool, yo.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm only okay? unk3


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Add to bad jobber list: Ziggler Mark
> 
> Death insults ain't cool, yo.


What about Warath?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Peace Noyk and Froot.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> What about Warath?


He's not a jobber.

He's JUPES.

I think he's actually a 6er or something.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah waratahs cool


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Add to bad jobber list: Ziggler Mark
> 
> Death insults ain't cool, yo.


I used to like him until he started telling people to die.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> He's not a jobber.
> 
> He's JUPES.
> 
> I think he's actually a 6er or something.


He's a Jobber. He's a 12er. 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/211666-waratah.html


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Add GTI to the list.

Hated that prick :kane


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> He's a Jobber. He's a 12er.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/211666-waratah.html


He rejoined.

Like you, Mr. Gorilla Warfare.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

N8 Martin.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> He rejoined.
> 
> Like you, Mr. Gorilla Warfare.


Lol you were the first one to know to. I was giving out hints I was Danthree10 ever since I rejoined.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I have set myself a personal challenge.

Can I complete my WarioWare 999 before the thread beats the Waz Perviz thread (in about 15 pages or so)?



You_heard? said:


> Lol you were the first one to know to. I was giving out hints I was Danthree10 ever since I rejoined.


I thought you were GetReady2Fly before then. One of those cunts anyway.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

So we have a pretty decent list of knobbers eh?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh shit! I didn't even know there was a thread about me.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> So we got:
> 
> You_heard?
> Mystical
> ...


See, I love the fact that despite the fact that I squashed shit with you, you continue to mention me.






Samantha™ said:


> *I haven't posted in this thread yet so I had to go back a few pages to really see what's going on.Anyway, I also think you guys should give El Chapo a chance because he can be decent and when he's not decent everyone gives him a hard time.And as far as Mystical goes he was also decent before the thing that happened with me, I forgave him and moved on and I think everyone else should do the same.I enjoyed all of his rants except for the last one.You guys are gonna do what you are gonna do so this is just my opinion.*


Lol Even Samantha says I was decent before the incident.



BULLY said:


> Thanks for your input Samantha



Keep no selling. One day you will be as good as me.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm leaving as well lads.

Have fun.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

See you mate.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Your asses will be missed.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I have set myself a personal challenge.
> 
> Can I complete my WarioWare 999 before the thread beats the Waz Perviz thread (in about 15 pages or so)?
> 
> ...


GetReady2Fly deserves one more chance like I did.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^ who gave this guy a 2nd chance, lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> GetReady2Fly deserves one more chance like I did.


He had his moments, but he was beyond a second chance in my opinion.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Okay El chapo is okay, so is myself, cm wit, *anark*, zankman and froot. Anyone else?


I ain't no jobber, cobber.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

GIMME A SECOND CHANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT A SECOND CHANCE!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

We are just devising a list of who AREN'T knobbers, cobber.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> ^ who gave this guy a 2nd chance, lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

It means the WORLD to me. I don't want to be a knobber!! Please, I don't know how I'll live with my self. 

Induct me to the jobbers hof! You won't regret it!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

#Mark is not that bad tbh. Let that ***** in.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright I'm going to bed, we'll discuss this more tomorrow.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

using ***** should def be a knobber refernce not a jobber one, it is a tad "try-hard" just sayin'

Peace out Bully


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol you were the first one to know to. I was giving out hints I was Danthree10 ever since I rejoined.


*You know it's against the rules to rejoin, right? Just saying..*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

peace


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

And the moment when WMJ is the only one left alive begins.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

It's funny as there are a lot of us that joined in the last two years that are damn good posters but since there were many more of the bad we are all considered bad, however I enjoy the fuck outta coming here during the week and killing work, and am hoping that those who continue to post, post well and we can be our own clique since in the eys of "others" most of us won't be accepted. Thanks guys


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> And the moment when WMJ is the only one left alive begins.


Lolwut, I'm still here










Though to be fair, I never find it necessary to announce to everyone I'm going to bed/awake.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *You know it's against the rules to rejoin, right? Just saying..*


You serious? will i get banned?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The final of desperate housewives was so sad! So Sad!


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You serious? will i get banned?


*Yeah you can get banned if Headliner or one of the other admins find out.You should be careful about what you say.*


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

If Headliner has found out, it's a travesty he's not banned.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Samantha™ said:


> *Yeah you can get banned if Headliner or one of the other admins find out.You should be careful about what you say.*


He's fuckin wit ya hun, it has been common knowledge for a while and they have allowed it


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *Yeah you can get banned if Headliner or one of the other admins find out.You should be careful about what you say.*


I know right? I would hate for Headliner to find out that I am a rejoiner. The last thing I need is to get permabanned, fuck that.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

CMWit said:


> He's fuckin wit ya hun, it has been common knowledge for a while and they have allowed it


Oh so he isn't a rejoiner?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

No Samantha™. I am a rejoiner.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes he is but it is known and accepted, they are giving him a chance, besides the fact that there are a shit ton of rejoiners here


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I know right? I would hate for Headliner to find out that I am a rejoiner. The last thing I need is to get permabanned, fuck that.


*I wont say anything, I'd just be careful for a while.*



You_heard? said:


> No Samantha™. I am a rejoiner.


*Ok..*




CMWit said:


> Yes he is but it is known and accepted, they are giving him a chance, besides the fact that there are a shit ton of rejoiners here


*I never knew that but I'm just saying I've known a few people who rejoined and when they found out they ip'ed banned them.*


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

double post.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *I wont say anything, I'd just be careful for a while.*
> 
> 
> *Ok..*


Thanks Samantha. Just pretend you never heard that i am a rejoiner.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

*Ok, will do.. = )*


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Samantha™ said:


> *I never knew that but I'm just saying I've known a few people who rejoined and when they found out they ip'ed banned them.*


Yeah it depends on how they are posting, if they are acting like numbnuts then they will ban them for being rejoiners, but if they contribute and are not cunts then they stay

So my fellows *jobbers* I'm just about to leave work for the day and cook som dinner for my wife & I, buffalo chicken tacos, fuck yeah baby


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You've got a nice wife by the way. She's one you really don't want to mess up with.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> You've got a nice wife by the way. She's one you really don't want to mess up with.


It's funny as this is our 3rd go-round, we dated twince in HS then took a 13 yearr break, that was until 4 years ago

peace out peeps


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hohooo, he loves his lurking, doesn't he :3


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

This jobber "clique" is garbage. Get rid of some of the horrible posters in it.

IE: Sheamus.

:kobe


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *Ok, will do.. = )*


Thanks I knew I can trust you! so how long have you been watching wrestling?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Striker said:


> This jobber "clique" is garbage. Get rid of some of the horrible posters in it.
> 
> IE: Sheamus.
> 
> :kobe


OMG Sheamus is such a try hard! He really thinks he's funny.



Froot said:


> Hohooo, he loves his lurking, doesn't he :3


Lol Kobra mad.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


What are your tattoos of?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> What are your tattoos of?


You think I'm this dude?


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Thanks I knew I can trust you! so how long have you been watching wrestling?


*I've been watch wrestling since I was real little.I have 2 older brothers who used to watch wrestling all the time and I just got used to watching it with them.*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol I did thought you were him.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol I did thought you were him.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

*So am I allowed to be in your guy's "jobber click" too?*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *I've been watch wrestling since I was real little.I have 2 older brothers who used to watch wrestling all the time and I just got used to watching it with them.*


That's what's up. You basically grew up with it like I did lol. What do you like better atm TNA or The WWE?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Samantha&#153;;12064984 said:


> *Yeah you can get banned if Headliner or one of the other admins find out.You should be careful about what you say.*


Headliner probably knows and does not give a fuck lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess we could need a chick in our Gang. But I let the other Member's decide.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


Lol how can I forget. I remember seeing your pic now.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn my rep is decreasing!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't sleep.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol how can I forget. I remember seeing your pic now.


What Pic are you talking about?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> What Pic are you talking about?


In the picture thread. ***** you black lol.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> That's what's up. You basically grew up with it like I did lol. What do you like better atm TNA or The WWE?


*I like tna better but I still watch wwe here and there.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Can't sleep.


I struggle to sleep as well. Takes me to gone 4am to sleep usually.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TNA TNA


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I had a nap this afternoon after class. Bad mistake.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> TNA TNA


New Signature, Bully. What daya think?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *I like tna better but I still watch wwe here and there.*


I should really check out TNA. I read about it in the TNA section but I hardly watch it. 

I just clicked in your profile. Is that you in that pic? If so then you're pretty lol.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I had a nap this afternoon after class. Bad mistake.


I wish I could nap during the day. Stuck on the bus on the way home after work and then getting ready to go out to go drunk!!!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> New Signature, Bully. What daya think?


BULLY sig sucks lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Stop trying to chat up Samantha.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> BULLY sig sucks lol.


Bully's sig is cool, you dickweed.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I guess we could need a chick in our Gang. But I let the other Member's decide.


I'm okay with it.

PS. I found a swear generator: http://foulomatic.hnldesign.nl/

Post best results.

My favourites: "Colon alien", "Trout-faced shitface ****** wiper", "Cross-eyed semen pig piper", and "Pulsating earwax goatse bender".


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samantha's in


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Bully's sig is cool, you dickweed.


Lol that guy couldn't even blend the colors in in his sig.



BULLY said:


> Samantha's in


Good.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I have other people to do it for me, knobber.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome, Sam.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I should really check out TNA. I read about it in the TNA section but I hardly watch it.
> 
> I just clicked in your profile. Is that you in that pic? If so then you're pretty lol.


*Yeah you should check it out, you may not like it at first but once you get used it watching it, ypu will like it. Yeah that's me in the picture. Thanks = )



Edit
Thanks guys!*


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *Yeah you should check it out, you may not like it at first but once you get used it watching it, ypu will like it. Yeah that's me in the picture. Thanks = )*


You look cute in that pic.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I have other people to do it for me, knobber.












Lol knobber? Slobber would have been funnier.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, what the hell is this? Only because she is a woman you don't have to drool all over her.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> You look cute in that pic.


*Thanks <3*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You heard's a virgin though, the closest he's had to sex is when he tried to stick his wang in his mouth. :artest


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *Yeah you should check it out, you may not like it at first but once you get used it watching it, ypu will like it. Yeah that's me in the picture. Thanks = )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I am definitely going to watch TNA tomorrow. I know Bully Ray and Bobby Roode are gold. Everyone keeps talking about them lol. How old are you? (you could tell me in a pm if you need to)


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Samantha™;12065269 said:


> *Thanks <3*


No problem. <3


EDIT: LMAO @ What Bully just said.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Life by this and everything will be fine.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You heard's a virgin though, the closest he's had to sex is when he tried to stick his wang in his mouth.


Lol i'm not a virgin. I don't do it ALOT but I do it like once every 2 months. True story.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol i'm not a virgin. I don't do it ALOT but I do it like once every 2 months. True story.


It seems you don't earn a lot of money if you can only pay for Hookers every two months.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

True story


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Night all


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> It seems you don't earn a lot of money if you can only pay for Hookers every two months.


Haha, i never had a hooker in my life. You wanna know how I get into one night stands? I get all dressed up, go to Hollywood and socialize with girls. You be surprised what the outcome will be.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Haha, i never had a hooker in my life. You wanna know how I get into one night stands? I get all dressed up, go to Hollywood and socialize with girls. You be surprised what the outcome will be.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Haha, i never had a hooker in my life. You wanna know how I get into one night stands? I get all dressed up, go to Hollywood and socialize with girls. You be surprised what the outcome will be.


You show them your party trick?


Anyway jobbers I am logging off too as I am off to get drunk. Speak to you guys tomorrow


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Peace.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm actually more of a J&B guy.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> You show them your party trick?
> 
> 
> Anyway jobbers I am logging off too as I am off to get drunk. Speak to you guys tomorrow


You damn right!



RevolverSnake said:


> I'm actually more of a J&B guy.



I never had the one before. Perhaps I should try it in a few days.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You damn right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You absolutley should.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

We should have went to Dorsia. I could have got us a table.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> You absolutley should.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Come on, Bully. Nobody goes there anymore.

Is that Scrilla over there?


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am definitely going to watch TNA tomorrow. I know Bully Ray and Bobby Roode are gold. Everyone keeps talking about them lol. How old are you? (you could tell me in a pm if you need to)


* No problem. Yeah Bully Ray and Bobby Roode are awsome and I like Austin Aries too.I'm 29 but my profile here says 28 because I had my half sister create this account and she ended up putting her birthday instead of mine.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard is 14


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Samantha™ said:


> * No problem. Yeah Bully Ray and Bobby Roode are awsome and I like Austin Aries too.I'm 29 but my profile here says 28 because I had my half sister create this account and she ended up putting her birthday instead of mine.*


You're 29 and not 28?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm still the oldest one here.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> * No problem. Yeah Bully Ray and Bobby Roode are awsome and I like Austin Aries too.I'm 29 but my profile here says 28 because I had my half sister create this account and she ended up putting her birthday instead of mine.*


Lol you're 29? Damn girl you look like you're 19. I am 22 years old, i'm just putting it out there.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol YouHeard is 14? What the hell?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

what da heil


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Got negged 50 points :sadpanda

I don't think rants is the place for me :sad:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Lol YouHeard is 14? What the hell?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What for? Did you post in the yeah1993 thread?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol I got red rep from Sebs for posting in that thread. When I get on my laptop I'm going to rep him a pic of his mom in my bed.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Lol I got red rep from Sebs for posting in that thread. When I get on my laptop I'm going to rep him a pic of his mom in my bed.


Bitch ass Sebs knocked away one of my green bars.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes I did Bully. Took away one of my green bars the scoundrel


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I saw them talking about that before


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I'm back.

And the main thing I wanna talk about is;

HOLY CHOCOLATE STARFISH, IS THAT SAMANTHA IN HER PROFILE PIC?

Where are you from Sammy? You look way WAY too much alike a girl I know from Hip-Hop classes.

Like, ALOT alike.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey BULLY, do you watch Man vs Wild? I think that's a great reality show and he makes Australians look awesome.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's because Australian's ARE awesome. (Well most of us)


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Well I'm back.
> 
> And the main thing I wanna talk about is;
> 
> ...


Oakland, california. DERP.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL everyone want's a piece of Samantha


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> That's because Australian's ARE awesome. (Well most of us)


Lol what about this guy? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qEFFR8gX6k


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Nah man, I swear I got chills when I saw her pic. Damn that's one of the best lookalikes I've seen.

And BULLY, you seem to have insomnia issues..


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, the afternoon nap I had today fucked me up...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha, been there. Those days when I wake up early in the morning, take care of some business, then come home to watch a little TV, and I end up sleeping for 5-6 hours :no:

Messed up sleep clocks suck, man.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Nah man, I swear I got chills when I saw her pic. Damn that's one of the best lookalikes I've seen.
> 
> And BULLY, you seem to have insomnia issues..


I feel happy that I live in the same state as her.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like she's got another stalker.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

And what's this about the red rep spam in 1993's thread you guys are talking about?

Regardless, we jobbers should all mass Green Rep ourselves for it 8*D


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Looks like she's got another stalker.


I'm just stating the obvious man.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Most of them deserved it to be honest


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I feel like one of those fucks from the Senior (Citizen) Member clique... I don't really feel like welcoming new members. :lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I can see why this was related to barking dog man.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's a interesting fact.

If two pieces of metal touch in space, they become permanently stuck together.

This may sound unbelievable, but it is true. Two pieces of metal without any coating on them will form in to one piece in the vacuum of space. This doesn’t happen on earth because the atmosphere puts a layer of oxidized material between the surfaces. This might seem like it would be a big problem on the space station but as most tools used there have come from earth, they are already coated with material. In fact, the only evidence of this seen so far has been in experiments designed to provoke the reaction. This process is called cold welding.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Did your buddy Carl Sagan tell you that?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Did your buddy Carl Sagan tell you that?


Lol, how'd you know? It's all in his book.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

@you_heard has someone tried it? Or are they just assuming things?

Love how scientists make things up. 

Apparently Pluto isn't a planet anymore, stupid scientists! How will I remember the planets in order from the sun now?

My Very Efficient Memory Just Stores Up Nine Planets


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I can see why this was related to barking dog man.


Wtf did I just watch? I'm surprised NoyK didn't say it was creepy lol.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Just read the quote in your signature, You heard?

Cool stuff. ;D


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

kingfunkel said:


> @you_heard has someone tried it? Or are they just assuming things?
> 
> Love how scientists make things up.
> 
> ...


Lol Carl Sagan didn't talk about it, I was just bullshitting but i've did some research and wikipedia says this:


> Mechanical problems in early satellites were sometimes attributed to cold welding. However, in 2006, Henry Spencer stated that the phenomenon of spontaneous cold welding in outer space is "basically a myth", pointing out that "there are no documented cases of it actually occurring in orbit, except in experiments deliberately designed to provoke it (with susceptible materials, great care to avoid contamination, and deliberate mechanical removal of oxide layers, etc.)."
> 
> Three years following this 2006 post the European Space Agency published a peer reviewed paper detailing why cold welding is a significant issue that spacecraft designers need to carefully consider. The conclusions of this appropriately titled study can be found on page 25 of "Assessment of Cold Welding between Separable Contact Surfaces due to Impact and Fretting under Vacuum". The paper also cites a documented example from 1991 with the Galileo spacecraft high-gain antenna (see page 2; the technical source document from NASA regarding the Galileo spacecraft is also provided in a link here).


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Just read the quote in your signature, You heard?
> 
> Cool stuff. ;D


Haha, thanks. You should watch Cosmos by Carl Sagan on Netflix. That shit opened my mind.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Heard about it before... Maybe I should.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, I'm off for tonight, peace.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Heard about it before... Maybe I should.


I recommend you to smoke weed before watching it for obvious reasons lol.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Here's a interesting fact.
> 
> If two pieces of metal touch in space, they become permanently stuck together.
> 
> This may sound unbelievable, but it is true. Two pieces of metal without any coating on them will form in to one piece in the vacuum of space. This doesn’t happen on earth because the atmosphere puts a layer of oxidized material between the surfaces. This might seem like it would be a big problem on the space station but as most tools used there have come from earth, they are already coated with material. In fact, the only evidence of this seen so far has been in experiments designed to provoke the reaction. This process is called cold welding.


That's freaking crazy. I'm currently taking a mig weilding class in college and I heard my instructer say something about that. They have vaccum chambers at the college where they do various experiments in, I should ask if I could try that with one of my projects. Of course they probsbly will detach if you take them out.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

From varying timezones, yet we all go to sleep at the same time. :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I've come to the realization that my rants existence should only be in this thread.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> I've come to the realization that my rants existence should only be in this thread.


If you actually listened to me earlier, you wouldn't be in the red again.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I've come to the realization that my rants existence should only be in this thread.


I'm thinking the same thing. :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> If you actually listened to me earlier, you wouldn't be in the red again.


Me being in the red was inevitable because it's always the same two people who red rep me every chance they get, regardless of where I post or what I post, so I ain't tripping on that.


But yeah, people constantly get butt hurt and feel that you should only post what they want to see. Could have sworn that ignore feature was there for a reason, they must not know what that reason is.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Me being in the red was inevitable because it's always the same two people who red rep me every chance they get, regardless of where I post or what I post, so I ain't tripping on that.
> 
> 
> But yeah, people constantly get butt hurt and feel that you should only post what they want to see. Could have sworn that ignore feature was there for a reason, they must not know what that reason is.


And then there's people butthurt that 11/12'ers aren't as bad as they thought, and generalise us into one over a handfull of fucktards who can't post something original and interesting to save their lives.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't care about the generalization. Opinions are opinions of me, I'd rather someone have a bad opinion about me than no opinion at all. I don't care about making posts to cater to certain people who have developed a strong dislike for me anyway, it's a waste of time. That explains why my posts are filled with me saying what I want.

But those same people feel that everything posted here has to directly cater to them, from a person they don't like anyway.

Look at it like this, if you feel McDonald's has shitty hamburgers, why would you keep going to McDonald's, instead of passing it up and just go to Wendy's, which is on the next block?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup guys?



Mystical said:


> That's freaking crazy. I'm currently taking a mig weilding class in college and I heard my instructer say something about that. They have vaccum chambers at the college where they do various experiments in, I should ask if I could try that with one of my projects. Of course they probsbly will detach if you take them out.


That's crazy if I were you I would for sure take advantage. The results of the experiments may surprise you. Hell, that's how they discovered the Higgs Boson lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you read through this thread El Chapo, you'll see not everyone dislikes you. Also Noyk was making another 11/12 rant really necessary? All you managed to achieve was create more heat on the jobbers. Poor form.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> I don't care about the generalization. Opinions are opinions of me, I'd rather someone have a bad opinion about me than no opinion at all. I don't care about making posts to cater to certain people who have developed a strong dislike for me anyway, it's a waste of time. That explains why my posts are filled with me saying what I want.
> 
> But those same people feel that everything posted here has to directly cater to them, from a person they don't like anyway.
> 
> Look at it like this, if you feel McDonald's has shitty hamburgers, why would you keep going to McDonald's, instead of passing it up and just go to Wendy's, which is on the next block?


Nah I like having money go to McDonald's. I mixed on your posts. Some are great some not so much. Also I am with bully. We should just ignore the 11er and 12er stuff. Scrilla I think may that thread have jokingly


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Did seriously anyone actually read the whole thread carefully?

..Ah, whatever.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The first mistake you made was with the thread title. If you wanted to make an 11/12er rant should have probably disguised it better. Just giving your detractors more ammunition. Nonetheless I think it's a good idea if noone makes any more 11/12er rants. If you want to make a rant, make it about your girlfriend leaving you, your dog dying, the lines at the bank etc. Just no more 11/12er rants.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY is right.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm back and I guess I missed quite a lot of things. 

And btw did we beat the Waz Perviz thread?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Okay El chapo is okay, so is myself, cm wit, anark, zankman and froot. Anyone else?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Seems like Bully is the unofficial leader of us jobbers.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Perviz is our leader. Truth hurts.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Lies.

I also call that you guys let that 11/12er rant die and hopefully fade into obscurity.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

What's happening?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a lot about to make some dinner. You?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Noyk, WHY?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought everyone would have learnt from my rant on the dating shit that nobody gives a fuck...(I wasn't sure myself if anyone had made a rant on it before hence why I apologized before I made it in case). Then NoYK makes another on it...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I asked one of the mods to close it. Not sure if they will though..


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The best website for wallpapers? Anyone?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

http://hdw.eweb4.com/


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> The best website for wallpapers? Anyone?


B&Q actually have a good selection.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Crusade said:


> I thought everyone would have learnt from my rant on the dating shit that nobody gives a fuck...(I wasn't sure myself if anyone had made a rant on it before hence why I apologized before I made it in case). Then NoYK makes another on it...


Well, What's done is done so lets drop it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you. 

In exchange:


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Not a lot about to make some dinner. You?


Just came back from dinner, eh. :lol

I meant with the whole new thread... Noyk, wtf?

LET US SURVIVE THIS

---

BTW, wtf is with the random Scott Steiner... "Jokes"?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I am not online for a few hours and one of my rep bars is missing:vince2
But I ain't even mad, just sayin:arod1


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

i prefer the other user titles tbh.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

DualShock said:


> I am not online for a few hours and one of my rep bars is missing:vince2
> But I ain't even mad, just sayin:arod1


You're so powerful that your rep randomly changes. ;D


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Meat, Bone, Meat, Bone, Meat ... and Bone.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> You're so powerful that your rep randomly changes. ;D


I went from 4 green bars to 2 rep bars and again to 5 green bars only to lose one bar again within weeks. I feel like a traffic light


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Dualshock, why aren't I part of the Jobbertude era?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Crusade said:


> Dualshock, why aren't I part of the Jobbertude era?


Because I honestly don't know who you are. ;D


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Because I honestly don't know who you are. ;D


Lol I guess that is true, I'm only known by some people for that one rant I made a week ago.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crusades not too bad a poster besides that one time.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Crusade said:


> Dualshock, why aren't I part of the Jobbertude era?


I guess because you haven't posted so much in this thread, but you are one of the best new members in this forum. Crusade should be a Knobber and it's time to edit my signature


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Crusades not too bad a poster besides that one time.



Thanks (Y)



Zankman Jack said:


> BTW, wtf is with the random Scott Steiner... "Jokes"?


I dunno but I think the new titles are hilarious :lmao


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Well, that's why I didn't know who you are, I only recently returned to Rants.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm still the oldest one here.


Not anymore! lol

Mornin boys


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Seriously, what are the age rankings here? 

I'm 18. Is that young or old, in average?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

How old is Bully?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm 37

btw, just finished reading Noyk's latest 11/12 thread, wtf dude, we are trying to let that shit fade, any good will some of us may have garnered as of late was ruined by that horrible thread, ffs just leave it be, the only ones talking about 11/12 are 11/12, Christ shit like this makes it near impossible to post here

Edit: if you rep dropped overnight or signifigantly in the last 24 hours, think about it...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm 30.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I'm 27.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm job.

Sent from my ADR6350


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> I'm job.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350


27?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

DualShock said:


> I guess because you haven't posted so much in this thread, but you are one of the best new members in this forum. Crusade should be a Knobber and it's time to edit my signature


Thanks for the compliment dude 



Zankman Jack said:


> Well, that's why I didn't know who you are, I only recently returned to Rants.


Haha I see, makes sense 

Oh and I'm 21...I guess if we are ranking by age I'm at least jobbing to BULLY and CMwit


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

What's with the Scott Steiner shit?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It's fucking awesome, isn't it?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL gonna have to cough up the $10 to change your usertitle.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> LOL gonna have to cough up the $10 to change your usertitle.


Would you do that for us bully?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Today should be a day of great celebration, but it has been overshadowed by the actions of the knobbers, making it a crime to be new once again.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I officially quit this whole "jobbers crusade" as it is making us look even more dumb and more hated.

I hereby remove the title of Jobber from myself. I will be of neither category.

Goodbye Jobbers.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You do a good enough job of making yourself look dumb Sheamus. In fact you're one of the worst posters on here.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This is no Jobber Crusade. This was meant to be a civilised thread that we jobbers could use. To me it seems as if the COOL KIDS are trying to bring a crusade upon themselves.

Also, ass.



Spoiler: ASS...?



would post ass or tits, but Cloverleaf ruined that whole concept for everyone


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You do a good enough job of making yourself look dumb Sheamus. In fact you're one of the worst posters on here.


I do not care what you think.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

This thread needs more tits and ass :bryan


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol BULLY telling it like it is.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> This is no Jobber Crusade. This was meant to be a civilised thread that we jobbers could use. To me it seems as if the COOL KIDS are trying to bring a crusade upon themselves.
> 
> Also, ass.
> 
> ...


What did I ruin WMJ? I love Tits and Ass!

EDIT: I also love fanny.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The bitches have all fell out and it's only just started. 

True nobodies :jesse


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cloverleaf is a good poster. Everyone's acting crazy today.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I officially quit this whole "jobbers crusade" as it is making us look even more dumb and more hated.
> 
> I hereby remove the title of Jobber from myself. I will be of neither category.
> 
> Goodbye Jobbers.





Crimson 3:16™ said:


> And I'd love to do the (Y)--->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















Goodbye. :buried :buried :buried


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Omg do I have to beg to see some ass, tits and pussy?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I actually like Sheamus, but not a single fuck was given.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I officially quit this whole "jobbers crusade" as it is making us look even more dumb and more hated.
> 
> I hereby remove the title of Jobber from myself. I will be of neither category.
> 
> Goodbye Jobbers.


I thought this was a place to just talk shite, banter and have fun. When did this become a crusade?...... 

*considers heel turn*....I shall tween for abit longer.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LOL at cloverleaf copying this thread. Oh and I am 20 years old


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sheamus is being ridiculous, as usual.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Omg do I have to beg to see some ass, tits and pussy?


No, you merely have to Google.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What you guys need to do is make quality threads. Stop making threads about pointless stuff like improving Rants, giving other people advice, and all that nonsense. It just make y'all look desperate.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Sheamus is being ridiculous, as usual.


Why do you have to be so fake?

When I was part of your Jobber thang, you didn't say anything bad about me, now that I say that I don't want to be part of this anymore you keep saying bad shit about me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How many quality threads have you made? You are also one of the worst posters here.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> No, you merely have to Google.


:hhh


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

We're not trying to Improve Rants; if anything, Rants has tried desperately to improve us.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> How many quality threads have you made? You are also one of the worst posters here.


You've said that before, and you still haven't responded to my question.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was talking to You_heard you moron.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> How many quality threads have you made? You are also one of the worst posters here.


I haven't made a thread on Rants in months. Just prove people wrong by Improving this place by making Rants entertaining. It doesn't take no e-clique to do it ether. (just saying)


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I was talking to You_heard you moron.


Be that as it may, you still haven't answered my question.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You've always been an idiot Sheamus, we all know that. There's nothing more to say.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You've always been an idiot Sheamus, we all know that. There's nothing more to say.


That's good.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sheamus is not impressed. No surprise, dude's from Romania. 
Country of countless ASS and beauty. Probably bored of this or attracted to men? 
Either way,


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

There is something horrible happening inside this Thread. We feel lethal. Our mask of jobbing is about to slip.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG SheamusO'Shaunessy just made a thread about him leaving WF. 

Seriously?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

hahahah


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It's hip to leave.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha, true. GetReady2Fly started that fad.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF is going on around here, Sheamus has lost his mind and minunderstood the intial reason for this thread, which is just a place for us to hang out and chat anot worry about join dates, not a GD crusade against other posters. Just chill kid it'll be all right, just stop trying so damned hard bro, when you don't you're a decent poster. Can we just simply stop talking about 11er/12ers. Just no sell that shit like Cena baby.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sheamus just doesn't get it.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Haha, true. GetReady2Fly started that fad.


For someone who isn't GetReady2Fly, you know an unhealthy amount about him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Sheamus is not impressed. No surprise, dude's from Romania.
> Country of countless ASS and beauty. Probably bored of this or attracted to men?
> Either way,


Epic pic


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

That guy needs a visit from the Homophobic Seal


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

How does one post a fucking video?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You can't. Fucking videos are not allowed.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Denise Milani fan anybody?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> For someone who isn't GetReady2Fly, you know an unhealthy amount about him.


Unhealthy? Anyone with a brain could remember GetReady2Fly's meltdown thread.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> You can't. Fucking videos are not allowed.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Another one. DAMN!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Getting rid of the rubbish.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm always listening to this while I'm lurking in rants.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzShwtQHYms


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm 16.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Cool. I'm 22.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow Sheamus leaving kinda came out of nowhere for me. Though reading a page or two back he was definitely taking the jobber's thread way too seriously :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He wasn't too bright


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheamus is a moron.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Am I a better poster then Sheamus?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Marginally


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Am I a better poster then Sheamus?


No. You don't even manage that, you rotating bum zombie.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw I'd love to know what you guys think of me. :kurt


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

WTF happened to our little Jobbers thread? Why is Sheamus so unpopular now? why is You_Heard popular now? What the hell is going on here?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Marginally


I'm ok with that lol.



Whap Me Jungles said:


> No. You don't even manage that, you rotating bum zombie.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Like I have said before, when he was posting normally and not as a try-hard he was decent

So it looks like I am the really old fucker here eh?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well that depends. Why?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Am I a better poster then Sheamus?


Maybe, when you learn the difference between then and than anytime soon.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Maybe, when you learn the difference between then and than anytime soon.


I know the difference, trust me lol.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That shit go hard! I'ma download that one.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I feel bored.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Well that depends. Why?


I'm just curious.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I'm just curious.


 I hope I'm not being cross-examined here.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

IMO no you heard is not better. Then again I have never seen any of his posts outside of rants


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I blame WAGG for this :side:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> IMO no you heard is not better. Then again I have never seen any of his posts outside of rants


Please! At least I make this place exciting for others. Sheamus couldn't even do that.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sheamus never gaive the Maitre'd head. unk3


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Please! At least I make this place *exciting* for others. Sheamus couldn't even do that.


How so? just curious, maybe I missed it


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I hope I'm not being cross-examined here.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


>


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Please! At least I make this place exciting for others. Sheamus couldn't even do that.


No, you don't.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Please! At least I make this place exciting for others. Sheamus couldn't even do that.


Not really. There a couple of worse ranters then you however


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> How so? just curious, maybe I missed it


You haven't heard? I make this place exciting because of my apparent Rants arguments.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You haven't heard? I make this place exciting because of my apparent Rants arguments.


Yeah..... I don't think you have been reading what people think of the arguments properly lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BadBlood > You_Heard


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> You haven't heard? I make this place exciting because of my apparent Rants arguments.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Not really. There a couple of worse ranters then you however


Um... flattering


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> BadBlood > You_Heard


Speaking of BB, thread surpassed?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, the replies.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I can not be mad at You_Heard with that signature and avatar. I feel like I am mad at Carl Sagan


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Speaking of BB, thread surpassed?


Yeah I guess.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> BadBlood > You_Heard


It's offensive to even have my name mentioned with BadBlood's.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> It's offensive to even have my name mentioned with BadBlood's.


You're lucky even to be mentioned alongside BadBlood.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy shit just noticed how close to 2000 replies we are.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> It's offensive to even have my name mentioned with BadBlood's.


Yeah he is the GOAT you are the WOAT :troll


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BBs a legend, you're shit, You_head.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> LOL at cloverleaf copying this thread. Oh and I am 20 years old


How did I copy this thread? This thread is a joke and a place for retards to spam.

My thread, however, is a clever play on words. Memories is similar to mammaries, in a way, and it's about tits.

I guess the only similarity is that you're in this thread and you're a tit. Ok, you win.



BULLY said:


> Cloverleaf is a good poster. Everyone's acting crazy today.


Thanks Bully. I wish I could say the same for you. :jordan3


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah he is the GOAT you are the WOAT :troll


And you are the GEEK lol.



JT Martin said:


> BBs a legend, you're shit, You_head.


If BadBlood is a legend, why did he get banned? :troll


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Thanks Bully. I wish I could say the same for you. :jordan3


:sadpanda


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:Rock3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> How did I copy this thread? This thread is a joke and a place for retards to spam.
> 
> My thread, however, is a clever play on words. Memories is similar to mammaries, in a way, and it's about tits.
> 
> ...


I meant the posting hot women which was being done already. Of course I win I am a natural born winner. The geeks shall inherit the earth.

Ps you heard you call me a geek like it is a bad thing


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Who is that dude with the gas mask thingy?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Geeks can be cool.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I meant the posting hot women which was being done already. Of course I win I am a natural born winner. The geeks shall inherit the earth.
> 
> Ps you heard you call me a geek like it is a bad thing


I admit McLovin does make GEEKS look somewhat cool lol.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And I quote,



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Btw I'd love to know what you guys think of me. :kurt


:kurt


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> And I quote,
> 
> 
> 
> :kurt


:Rock


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> And I quote,
> 
> 
> 
> :kurt


:kobe


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> :sadpanda


Aww, he's cute.



R.K.O Peep said:


> I meant the posting hot women which was being done already. Of course I win I am a natural born winner. The geeks shall inherit the earth.
> 
> Ps you heard you call me a geek like it is a bad thing


Then you made a huge mistake thinking I read this thread at all. Check out my first few posts in this thread, total random nonsense and it is clear I had no idea what was going on.

My thread is cool. It has pictures of boobs and ass. Or would you prefer a penis?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Aww, he's cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it needs more TARA. 

Let's do that shit.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

What the hell happened?

Sheamus leaving like a weakling?
You guys fighting amongst yourselves?\

Pfft.
Bully, you better do some Pedigrees and get people in line...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> Aww, he's cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is also pointless lol. There is a section showing hot women anyway lol. And nah I am straight man.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No. No more hot chicks. Not in here!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> What the hell happened?
> 
> Sheamus leaving like a weakling?
> You guys fighting amongst yourselves?\
> ...


I don't want us to disintegrate like Evolution.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> I don't want us to disintegrate like Evolution.


As you posted that voices started playing on my iPhone


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> No. No more hot chicks. Not in here!


What are you talking about? That's the best part.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

And the bus I was on nearly got hit by a dumb bitch who can't drive.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> As you posted that voices started playing on my iPhone


Does that mean Sheamus was the Orton of the group?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I don't want us to disintegrate like Evolution.


Well, I think we are big enough (Super Evolution?) to allow for some people to get kicked out... 

So, we'll be fine unless some factions form within our faction.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> What are you talking about? That's the best part.


Do you feel that way?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Does that mean Sheamus was the Orton of the group?


Lol bully is deffo hhh and Cmwit would be flair


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin, porn is just a click away.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Well, I think we are big enough (Super Evolution?) to allow for some people to get kicked out...
> 
> So, we'll be fine unless some factions form within our faction.


so long as it is only a fraction of the faction?



R.K.O Peep said:


> Lol bully is deffo hhh and Cmwit would be flair


WOOOOOOOOOOOO...wait I'm not _THAT _old...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Well, I think we are big enough (Super Evolution?) to allow for some people to get kicked out...
> 
> So, we'll be fine unless some factions form within our faction.


Okay and RS, Not really, lol.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well I am off to play poker laters


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Lol bully is deffo hhh and Cmwit would be flair


Lol, does that make Crimson,Anderson or Noyk Batista?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

CMWit said:


> so long as it is only a fraction of the faction?
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOO...wait I'm not _THAT _old...


Yes, sorta.

And, since you are the oldest = Flair.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Okay and RS, Not really, lol.


You want me gone?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> JT Martin, porn is just a click away.


fpalm I _know_ that, captian Obvious.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> You want me gone?


No.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> It is also pointless lol. There is a section showing hot women anyway lol. And nah I am straight man.


That is true, it is pointless. Except for the boobs, they're super pointy.

My point about it being a distraction from the rest of the bullshit still stands. I was hoping people with a sense of humour would come in here and just focus on the main points, the tittites.

I guess you can stay. (Y)(Y)


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You haven't heard? I make this place exciting because of my apparent Rants arguments.


I guess it was not all that apparent


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Kaitlyn's attacker is Kelly Kelly!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> *Kaitlyn's attacker is Kelly Kelly!!!!!!!!*


Why did you spoil it for me?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Entertaine me.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

KellyKellyFan's fault.

Edit: Great picture you posted, RS. Classics


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Lol, Kelly Kelly. xD


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> *Kaitlyn's attacker is Kelly Kelly!!!!!!!!*


Kelly is too dumb to spread butter on the bread, how is she able to attack somebody?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Lol, does that make Crimson,Anderson or Noyk Batista?


Who's Randy but?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Entertaine me.


Here


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Crimson 3:16&#153;;12068122 said:


> Here


Possibly the best Twitter feed ever...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Who's Randy but?


What?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I guess it was not all that apparent


Lol it went unnotice to you because you were probably multitasking.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol it went unnotice to you because you were probably multitasking.


Good point, I'll have to pay better attention...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How's wifey doing, CM?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

shook my head at that shame thread. what a baby


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> *Kaitlyn's attacker is Kelly Kelly!!!!!!!!*


This gave me a good laugh :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> shook my head at that shame thread. what a baby


For real. And the funny thing about is he will come back, they always come back.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Always happens on forums. They leave and then they come back in some form or another. Very few actually ever leave.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> How's wifey doing, CM?


Doin well, can't complain, picked some apples over the weekend and am gonna make some grilled apples, and either crisp or pie, cannot make up my mind


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw I'm 18.



JT Martin said:


> What?


I meant to ask who's the Randy Orton of the group.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he just made it worse on himself when he does come back. i think he's just a young kid who hasn't found himself yet, that's why he's so effected by the ribbing, and why he'd contradict himself constantly. i guess when you're in high school, you're more inclined to view the forum the same way.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The latter, CM.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Random question, who likes energy drink?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I don't really, I only drink them to ease the alcohol.

Yes, that is very bad, I know.

Anyways, why aren't you guys no-selling the threads about 11ers/12ers?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't drink them.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

We are getting so close to *#JOBBERS2000!*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i don't like energy drinks anymore, when i was younger i did. if i need energy i'll take vitamins, drink orange juice, work out, or do drugs. i do like an anti energy drink though, slow cow.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My preworkout drink gives me a fair bit of energy, I used to be on this stuff called jack3d but they banned it because it had some form of banned stimulant in it. Just amino energy now. And caffeine.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I used to make coffee with Crank2O, it was caffinated water, yeah heartattack in the making


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I only ask you guys because I was drinking some and I couldn't think of anything else to say in this thread. :lol


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I only ask you guys because I was drinking some and I couldn't think of anything else to say in this thread. :lol


I do not approve of your sig, it's missing something lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What's your favorite drink? 

J&B on the rocks, sometimes with cola and sometimes not, for me.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I do not approve of your sig, it's missing something lol


Cut AngryPhil and he may be onto something.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

CMWit said:


> I do not approve of your sig, it's missing something lol


Oh fuck, I'll add you.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone else need adding, and does anyone in my sig actually need taking out?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone else need adding, and does anyone in my sig actually need taking out?


AngryPhil. We don't want to associate with that gag sacking wank bucket dictator.

(credit to http://foulomatic.hnldesign.nl/)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good point, guy's a cunt.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Be prepared to change up, depending on the changing attitude to each poster.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah alright then lol.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Haiii :3

How have our days been?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

SonoShion said:


> *Kaitlyn's attacker is Kelly Kelly!!!!!!!!*


She's too busy doing upmarket lingerie shoots


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> What's your favorite drink?
> 
> J&B on the rocks, sometimes with cola and sometimes not, for me.


Vodka Collins, like a great boozy lemonade


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot said:


> Haiii :3
> 
> How have our days been?


Went to school in the morning for tutor, went home and slept, then went back for my only lesson of the day.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I would also like to be out of this 'jobbers' thing. Not because of the same reason as Sheamus, I just don't care anymore. Everyone overlooked the thread I made as another '11/12'ers gotten to rant' instead of actually reading it and thinking for a bit.

For what it's worth, this thread was probably one of the funniest and enjoyable things I have been a part of, and talked to some of the nicest and coolest users here. 
I do not regret any of it, and I hope you continue to have fun in it.

But I'm off, I give up on trying to help or do something about what has been going on lately, and you can see on my second last reply of on the newer Rant Thread I made the reason why. By 'off', I do not mean quitting by the way. _(Yeah, boohoo, I made some people happy for a second)_

Anyway, peace guys. Have fun. (Y)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Noyk for the record I thought your thread was smart. People call you a bad poster and shit but you do make some intelligent points.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> What's your favorite drink?


Gotta be sailor jerry's & coke. Absolutely lovely. Unless we're talking soft drinks then orange Capri-Sun


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

It appears we have reached 200 pages.

Or we have if you're viewing in JobberVision like me.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I would also like to be out of this 'jobbers' thing. Not because of the same reason as Sheamus, I just don't care anymore. Everyone overlooked the thread I made as another '11/12'ers gotten to rant' instead of actually reading it and thinking for a bit.
> 
> For what it's worth, this thread was probably one of the funniest and enjoyable things I have been a part of, and talked to some of the nicest and coolest users here.
> I do not regret any of it, and I hope you continue to have fun in it.
> ...


Shame, really. But if you think that being part of clique on the forum only harms your chances in this forum that people take you seriously, your decission.
Being part of a mini clique on a wrestlingsite is not a bad thing. This is not a mean spirited group who picks on certain users, hates the older users and red reps some people only because they are not part of this stable.
This was started initially as a thread for new users who were not long around to take part in a memory thread but it turned out to be a great thread with great people posted and I am proud that I was a part of this.
I laughed, found out where I can watch old Twin Peaks episodes, got a link where I can download a PS2 emulator and many other things.
To all people who bash this thread, this was never supposed to be a serious thread with a direction, just a random thread for random things and the most important thing, the atmosphere in this thread was great like in no other thread before even better than the classic rants you people praise.
Once again NoyK, your decission and it was great to have you here in this thread.
Good luck little jobber in your quest to become a respected user here (Y)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread is the shit.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

haribo said:


> She's too busy doing upmarket lingerie shoots


Never been a fan of KK's looks and this is an example why. She looks so orange and typically barbie dollish which I really don't like.

Anyway to continue a topic that was going on earlier: my favourite alcoholic drink is prolly fireball whisky, its so damn tasty and addicting. Unlike normal whisky it tastes quite sweet with the cinnamon in it (and I dislike most whisky). Favourite normal drink is tougher...can't go wrong with orangeade though (Y)


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Shame, really. But if you think that being part of clique on the forum only harms your chances in this forum that people take you seriously, your decission.
> Being part of a mini clique on a wrestlingsite is not a bad thing. This is not a mean spirited group who picks on certain users, hates the older users and red reps some people only because they are not part of this stable.
> This was started initially as a thread for new users who were not long around to take part in a memory thread but it turned out to be a great thread with great people posted and I am proud that I was a part of this.
> I laughed, found out where I can watch old Twin Peaks episodes, got a link where I can download a PS2 emulator and many other things.
> ...


This guy gets it


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So close to 2k well done JOB Squad. Strength in numbers.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Get the champagne. #1998


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

1999 the year i left school


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

HOORAY!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Stay in school


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We made it bitches.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This is the stuff of legends. 3rd biggest Rant of all time, 2nd non-"classic". Anyone who denied that we'd go far... well, we've proven those cock wielding dick erection experiments wrong.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWSOME!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWSOME!


We came to play.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

over 2000 posts in this thread...awesome stuff guys!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Goes to show you how many of us 11ers and 12ers are actually good posters. We are the future. #Encore


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Good time as any to say good night to y'all.

Also, the poster below is a colon barrel blender.

(shameless plug for the Foul-o-Matic)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

This thread is missing something though. No memorable moments TBH, unlike the BadBlood Thread which had me laughing tears at some points.
Just feeling like a Chatbox Thread with some little feuds, asses, titties and some heel turns of ppl taking this one too seriously.

However, I enjoyed it. One more run or was that it? I don't know.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I am the 2011th poster! It's cool because I joined in 2011.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I am the 2011th poster! It's cool because I joined in 2011.


Huh?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Btw I'm 18.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to ask who's the Randy Orton of the group.


Sheamus.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy Valenbirthaversary


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Froot said:


> Happy Valenbirthaversary


No offense Froot but sometimes I question whether you are actually a guy when posting


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Go on...?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot changed his sig. GIMMICK CHANGE ZOMG!


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Just some of your posts come across a bit girly. It's not a criticism or an insult its just something that I've noticed.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Rather, what's "girly" about them? Unless you haven't otherwise noticed a certain massive fandom that has bestowed the internet?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I find hilarious that Froot is trying to be all loving and caring in a place where there's hatred and flaming.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Froot said:


> Rather, what's "girly" about them? Unless you haven't otherwise noticed a certain massive fandom that has bestowed the internet?


It is the fandom that strikes me as girly haha (I'm assuming you mean the ponies correct? If not yes I have missed it). I'm probably looking into it too much but thats just how it comes across to me.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I also thought Froot was a girl.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I knew I couldn't have been the only one who thought that at first. It was only looking at his profile after he green reped me that I found froot was a guy. I assumed you were a girl I'm sorry dude haha.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol, I'm alright with that. Try not to make that mistake more than once to a user, however. If you feel the user might have feminine traits, refer to them as "they" until their gender has been properly determined.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Haha I'll try not to.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Although, you're probably just doing the thing I do, and personifying every user behind their computer as what it shows in their avatar. I look at Redead as The Undertaker typing, SheamusO'Shaunessy as Deadpool typing, Headliner as Homicide typing. It's makes for some interesting visions.

Likewise, you may envision me as Applejack, however, if I'm in a cynical mood in my posts, look at me as Kevin Spacey.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I view you as a ******* Froot.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

2000 and still strong! (Y)


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

10x as many posts as the memories thread. Eeeeexcellent


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I view you as a ******* Froot.


are you the kid who sucks his own dick, or is that someone else?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that's him


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Why has almost every user title something to do with Scott Steiner? Is he dead?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> are you the kid who sucks his own dick, or is that someone else?


Are you you're pretty good?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Are you you're pretty good?


no I'm skyfall. If you want, you can click my username and see the area labeled "previous usernames" where you'll find, You're Pretty Good and Gebu19. 

Welcome to Wrestling Forum. We'll love you here.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> no I'm skyfall. If you want, you can click my username and see the area labeled "previous usernames" where you'll find, You're Pretty Good and Gebu19.
> 
> Welcome to Wrestling Forum. We'll love you here.


Well, you're not pretty good. No wonder why you changed your name, haha.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

You're a pretty big ....... why did you rejoin with a different name?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> You're a pretty big ....... why did you rejoin with a different name?


Simply because I didn't deserve to get permabanned. That's why.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

So why'd you get banned? Did you call Headliner white?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Because of my Gorilla Warfare rant lol.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Why has almost every user title something to do with Scott Steiner? Is he dead?


He's FAT!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh Shit! that was you! :lmao Did you ever get her? Did you kill Catalanotto and someone has been impersonating her since? Did your gorilla's get their damn dirty paws on her? 

It's Guerrilla warfare by the way.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

haribo said:


> She's too busy doing upmarket lingerie shoots


I am usually "not impressed" with KK, but she looks quite hot in this one. Must be the lingerie design.



Froot said:


> Although, you're probably just doing the thing I do, and personifying every user behind their computer as what it shows in their avatar. I look at Redead as The Undertaker typing, SheamusO'Shaunessy as Deadpool typing, Headliner as Homicide typing. It's makes for some interesting visions.
> 
> Likewise, you may envision me as Applejack, however, if I'm in a cynical mood in my posts, look at me as Kevin Spacey.


That's how I've always viewed people on forums, even if I know how they really look like.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Question: What do you call a group of manga fans who worship a cartoon character and love flat chests?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Question: What do you call a group of manga fans who worship a cartoon character and love flat chests?


_Wait._
Otakus, anime/manga enthusiasts, who worship _cartoon_ characters? 

;D

Dunno if there is a specific name for people who like "flat chests", but I guess you can just say weaboos. 


---

Anyway, I was surprised that Noyk "left". Honestly, too bad, but I think he just didn't get it. A shame. :/


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

"Froot"


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> _Wait._
> Otakus, anime/manga enthusiasts, who worship _cartoon_ characters?
> 
> ;D
> ...


http://forum.onemanga.com/group.php?groupid=2672 http://forum.onemanga.com/member.php?u=129516 People like this annoy me.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> http://forum.onemanga.com/group.php?groupid=2672 http://forum.onemanga.com/member.php?u=129516 People like this annoy me.


I can't really tell what kind of person he is based on that.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> I can't really tell what kind of person he is based on that.


Think of it as him being one of WF's Cool kids like The Lady Killer but not as professional.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Think of it as him being one of WF's Cool kids like The Lady Killer but not as professional.


Dunno who Lady Killer really is, so I'm still not so sure. :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I wanted to pick a fight with You Heard? be he left. Anyone else want to fight with me? We can make it ridiculous so when people come in here later on they think we got serious beef (hopefully skipping this post).


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> I wanted to pick a fight with You Heard? be he left. Anyone else want to fight with me? We can make it ridiculous so when people come in here later on they think we got serious beef (hopefully skipping this post).


Nah, I don't like squash matches. 

I want my opponents to be challenging. ;D


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Your posting has been absolute shit in every thread in Rants Zankman. that's what you get for being a 12'er


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats up, jobbers.

I'm 26 myself and I'm a bit upset today.

Last week, I decided to get back in touch with recording music, to kill some more time and ordered a microphone & Pro Tools software. Was suppose to arrive this week. For some reason, I decided to check out my card account and I've noticed that I had not yet been charged for the items. So, this had me thinking and convinced me to check my e-mail.

Needless to say, I fucked up when checking out with my card information, as I mistakingly typed in the wrong phone number on file. Yeah, just knew I'd be back recording music, now I have to wait another week. FML.

And I've noticed Sheamus made a big scene and left. He'll be back.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

way to ruin it El Chapo. I don't want to hear your fucking rant inside a rant. Go inject some crazy drug into your dick.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not going to fall into that same cycle of showing animosity over what another member has posted, when you can simply put them on ignore.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

lame. I'm done Calc. homework now. Zankman Jack has put me in my place.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Deuces


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning Jobbers. :kurt


NoyK left?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Talking about Kelly and her new photo shoots,


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Gebu you sicken me


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Honestly, Sheamus always just seemed like good thread filler to me, making bland statements or cracking jokes heard far too many times before. I'll give him credit though, he came a long way since his _"how do you condom bullies"_ days.

Yay, name change :3


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so whod you heard turn out to be


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Danthree10 was who You_heard? was.

And I thought Sheamus was GTI originally?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

God, I miss Stephanie!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Boring.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sup, RS. What's crackin 2day?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing. Need to hook up with a girl.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I have 2. Interested?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No, I already have one.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> lame. I'm done Calc. homework now. Zankman Jack has put me in my place.


:lol



Keyser Söze said:


> Honestly, Sheamus always just seemed like good thread filler to me, making bland statements or cracking jokes heard far too many times before. I'll give him credit though, he came a long way since his _"how do you condom bullies"_ days.
> 
> Yay, name change :3


Indeed, I viewed him in the same way. Just some silly jokes here and there.

---
BTW, is this thread dying, or are people just busy?

Making those two threads about 11ers/12ers was a really bad idea, Noyk/Bully.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

When WWE's ratings are ashes... you have my permission to die


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> When WWE's ratings are ashes... you have my permission to die


"You have my permission to call me to save a few shows"


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thread is dying cause of Noyk and Sheamus leaving then multiple threads but if it does die then we had a good run.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


???


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread cannot die.

When things look at their worst, in comes the Golden Ass to save the day.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> This thread cannot die.
> 
> When things look at their worst, in comes the Golden Ass to save the day.


As long as we have air in our lungs, this thread will persevere!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

All hail the golden ass.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

This thread will never die. There is always some random nonsense you can post:jeff


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

How did things go down in the Falls Count AnyAussie match with Bad Blood btw BULLY? Or did he pull a Turning Point 2007 on you?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He pulled a Harry holt on me I'm afraid. A No show. I guess that's a forfeit victory right? I'll take that.

By the way, what's that name change all about?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze is awesome. There really isn't anything else to say.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I highly reccomend you watch The Usual Suspects first before questioning me about that.

Otherwise:



Spoiler: MASSIVE FUCKING spoiler at the end of the film



Okay, so you know how Verbal Kint was essentially Keyser Söze in the final set of flashbacks? Well, basically he's the guy I think I relate to (minus the whole idea of being played by Kevin Spacey and all ). He's a dude that from the exterior, appears to be a shy, yet co-operative most of the time. However, when you look past that, you see that he's a pretty cynical motherfucker that gets his shit done, any means necessary. He's also compared to the Devil on more than one occasion, which also ties into my Satanistic beliefs.

Call it a bit egotistical if you wish, I just feel that it reflects off my posting personality (kinda sorta).

Besides, I could have called myself Verbal Kint if I wanted, but Keyser Söze just sounds a lot more badass to me 



If you just want to know what "Keyser Söze" itself means, then this'll basically tell in a nutshell.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah I know that movie, I should have clicked. Is this a slow burning gimmick change? FTR, you'll always be "Froot" to me.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Nah, I'll still be me. Just a bit of intriguing symbolism I caught eye of in the movie when I first saw it in Media Studies a few weeks ago :3

EDIT: Now that I think about it, ever since I started being in a Media Studies class, this is how I feel about every single movie and TV show I watch:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish I could change my name.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I've just been busy....jobbing


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Amusing name change.

_Froot._ ;D

There is a game dev called Phroot, btw. Amusing.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you should have changed your name to "Malcolm" you know that kid from "Malcolm in the middle"


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Was originally contemplating "Badger" from Breaking Bad, as well.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Wheres your originality?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Usernames don't require originality at all. On the rarest occasion might you find someone who hasn't based their name off of something they've seen in media they like.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

So my name is one of the few that's original? WHAT DA HELL


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Usernames don't require originality at all. On the rarest occasion might you find someone who hasn't based their name off of something they've seen in media they like.


Whap Me Jungles says hi.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*BOOTY OR TOPIC PLZ.*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles posts the best ass lol.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Usernames don't require originality at all. On the rarest occasion might you find someone who hasn't based their name off of something they've seen in media they like.


ONE OF A KIND


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I know I'm late but whats up with NoyK leaving?

Did he give some long explanation as to why?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

My name is pretty creative. :troll


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

So, news. Seabs says shitty threads by 11ers/12ers will be merged into our thread.

Call me an idiot, but that sounds to me like a step backward.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Why spoiling it? Sheamus is gone, so booties are welcome.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Why spoiling it? Sheamus is gone, so booties are welcome.


Tradition



Spoiler: ASS


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

This place is kinda starting to suck, too much 11/12 bullshit making things worse, making it so hard to make even a simple post


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I know I'm late but whats up with NoyK leaving?
> 
> Did he give some long explanation as to why?


Actually Sheamus had a meltdown and he he quit the forum lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think he really left. He's just a bit embarrased I think because of that shitty 11/12er rant he posted.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I don't think he really left. He's just a bit embarrased I think because of that shitty 11/12er rant he posted.


Everyone posting a rant on this whole 11er/12er feud fucks up our cause.

Nothing against you though BULLY.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

CMWit said:


> This place is kinda starting to suck, too much *ass* making things worse, making it so hard to make even a simple post


Fix'd

As Ben "Yahtzee" Croshaw once said:

_"Contrast is important. You quickly get sick of ice cream cake when it's the only thing you eat"_

Topics can be stuck to for a little while, but eventually, they'll have to fade out, and make way for the next topic to discuss.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Stop this ass shit. How about beautiful faces?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Everyone posting a rant on this whole 11er/12er feud fucks up our cause.
> 
> Nothing against you though BULLY.


Why would it be against me? I've only been trying to help you guys.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't win for losing.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

On occasion, Beth can look pretty adorable :3


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Overkill describes this thread perfectly. Or Beated-up-pussy.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> So, news. Seabs says shitty threads by 11ers/12ers will be merged into our thread.
> 
> Call me an idiot, but that sounds to me like a step backward.


If that really happens, I will file a formal complaint (or whatever constitutes as one here).

The whole point of this thread is to _evade_ BS and stupid stuff posted by idiotic people, not just 11ers and 12ers. 
Why would shitty stuff be merged with our thread? Also, whether something is "shitty" or not, especially in the rants section, shouldn't be something that the mods/admins decide upon by themselves. 

Noyk's and Bully's recent threads, although a bad idea in my eyes, aren't "shitty", quite the opposite... 

Whatever, nothing should be merged with this thread.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There's the door, Sonoshion. Go be negative some place else.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Beaten up pussy?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Noyk was the one who created a 11/12er rant not me. So stop putting my name in with that moron.

This thread was mainly designed to be a safe haven for the newer joiners to post without being ridiculed and judged.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Overkill describes this thread perfectly. Or Beated-up-pussy.


That avatar better change in a matter of moments, or not a lot of people will take that quote pretty seriously...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Why would it be against me? I've only been trying to help you guys.


Bully H....That is all.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

/shamelessappealforgreenrep


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles stop being a Sodding fudge badger experiment


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Only an undead ginger bucket would say that. That or a badly-drawn shaft excrement bender.

So what are you?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't get no satisfaction


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I really thought of myself more as a Tramp mange wanker, but as for you, you strike me as somewhat of a Whoring shit zombie piper.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't get no satisfaction
Cause I try and I try and I try and I try
I can't get no, I can't get no


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Imagine there's no heaven...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

it's easy if you try


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

No hell below us
Above us only sky


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Imagine all the people


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Living for today


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sex is heavan RevolverSnake. That's why you're not satisfied.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You may say I'm a dreamer


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Sex is heavan RevolverSnake. That's why you're not satisfied.


fpalm

What a TWAT.




BULLY said:


> You may say I'm a dreamer


But I'm not the only one


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> fpalm
> 
> What a TWAT.
> 
> ...


What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch?


Shit, not this again. Gorilla Warfare next?

Anyway.

I hope some day you'll join us


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And the world will live as one


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CM Punk should change his theme song to Respect by Aretha Franklin.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Imagine there's no countries


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It isn't hard to do


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Shit, not this again. Gorilla Warfare next?
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> I hope some day you'll join us


Believe it or not, I already joined. BULLY just don't know it yet....


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Believe it or not, I already joined. BULLY just don't know it yet....


Why not?

____

Nothing to kill or die for


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Believe it or not, I already joined. BULLY just don't know it yet....


I'm the leader of this organisation. If you don't lift your game you'll join Sheamus on the curb.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Why not?
> 
> ____
> 
> Nothing to kill or die for


And no religion too

Edit: I hate how you have to wait 60 seconds between posts


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Imagine all the people


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

living life in peace


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Why not?
> 
> ____
> 
> Nothing to kill or die for


I would love to be a JOBBER bro. So am I officially in?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Living life in peace


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What'll you do when you get lonely and nobody's waitin' by your side?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Stop repeating the same lines you Mong loving scrotum torch


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Stop repeating the same lines you Mong loving scrotum torch


When I posted that it (your post) said "imagine all the people"



RevolverSnake said:


> What'll you do when you get lonely and nobody's waitin' by your side?


Shhhh, we ain't finished this song yet.

You may say I'm a dreamer


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'm the leader of this organisation. If you don't lift your game you'll join Sheamus on the curb.


Oh trust me, I have a experience. I used to be from a graffiti crew after all.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going to watch impact, haven't had the chance to watch it yet, talk to you later you Glistering cockstorm stain fondlers


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

So we're not doing the song anymore. OK


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't forget they still have Parks!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

So, how do you feel about the current BFG matches?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Roode screws Austin.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't know, he might not be able to run out, because he's just been in a street fight, which obviously really does fuck you up.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, okay. But Roode will beat the shit out of Storm.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Okay, okay. But Roode will beat the shit out of Storm.


Obviously, a lot of shit will be beaten.

And with an MMA fighter refereeing you know it's gonna be chaos.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I just wanted to make clear that I hope Roode wins.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

In an eventual match when Storm wins, I can see this ending it:

Storm has a beer bottle and holds it over Roode's head. Roode cowers away in fear. Storm thinks for a while and puts the beer bottle down, realising that if he won with it he would be no better than Roode. Just as Roode thinks he's safe, LAST CALL SUPERKICK!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Roode and Aries remind me of Trips and Benoit.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What I miss?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Roode and Aries remind me of Trips and Benoit.


Valid comparison, I'd say.

---

Wait, Bully, gold members still have to wait those 60 seconds in between posts?

What a ripoff. :lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

It's not a great forum really.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

fap fap fap


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

what to


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

you :troll


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Valid comparison, I'd say.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

seriously, gianna michaels


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Where?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

hamster

Why don't you want to receive private messages Martin? unk3


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You say this thread is dying. Well I say Rants is dying as this is the last posted thread and that last post was 27 mins ago.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> hamster
> 
> Why don't you want to receive private messages Martin? unk3


Lol, I dunno. I probably didn't add you as a friend. unk


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Noyk was the one who created a 11/12er rant not me. So stop putting my name in with that moron.


Well aren't you two-faced, BULLY. Like I said, that wasn't that much of a Rant, if you read it carefully and thought for a second. Your thread was more of a Rant than mine.

And I wasn't 'embarassed' because of my last thread, I just quit trying to make this a better place before it goes into fuckery. Again; if you read my thread carefully, you will see why. Which you didn't.

I have also noticed that you were fine with Sheamus, but when the 'COOL KIDS' like you like to call them started dissing him, you immediatelyy cleared your name, and claimed he was 'bad'. I see reputation here does mean something for you. 
I'm not a hypocritical guy who changes his opinions about someone just because it will damage his own ego, and that includes almost everyone here. I like RevolverSnake, I Like Froot, I like DualShock, and most people who posted here, despite most people here thinking they are crap, including you.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The jobbers thread doesn't need you anymore.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Lol, I dunno. I probably didn't add you as a friend. unk




unk2


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I knew this was gonna happen....


EDIT: :kurt


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

may be time to take a break...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

This is getting good.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

stupid 12ers :troll


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

From what exactly?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

tbh, I respect NoyK for the fact that he knows how to properly use a semi-colon.

Like, holy fuck. Seriously.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> tbh, I respect NoyK for the fact that he knows how to properly use a semi-colon.
> 
> Like, holy fuck. Seriously.


Correct semi-colon use certainly gives an air of intelligence; apparently it will now also get you hugs.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, so I watched the movie _Nurses_ and it was in HD and I realiesed for the first time that Alexis Texas face is heavily frickeld.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> tbh, I respect NoyK for the fact that he knows how to properly use a semi-colon.
> 
> Like, holy fuck. Seriously.


Where is the love?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Where is the love?


What is the love?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> tbh, I respect NoyK for the fact that he knows how to properly use a semi-colon.
> 
> Like, holy fuck. Seriously.


Who are you?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Who are you?


Froot. Are there any other bronies in Townhill, Fife?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Froot. Are there any other bronies in Townhill, Fife?


Oh...the glomper turned semi heel.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> What is the love?


♫baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more♪


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> ♫baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more♪


:hayden2


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> From what exactly?


This place, the cuntiness is out of control


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

CMWit said:


> This place, the cuntiness is out of control


What cuntiness?

Everything is fine...

Everyone is... _happy_...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Gee, it sure is boring around here.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well that was an interesting episode of impact.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Well that was an interesting episode of impact.


:jeff


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> What cuntiness?
> 
> Everything is fine...
> 
> Everyone is... _happy_...


lol, yeah it is...



BULLY said:


> Well that was an interesting episode of impact.


Too much Hogan, not enough X-div, not enough Tessmacher ass


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hogan stole the show.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Gee, it sure is boring around here.


MAH BOI!

This peace is what all true jobbers strive for!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I liked it, I think this Aces and Eights angle is great and I'm glad Samoa Joe is tv champ. Wonder who Hogan will pick as the two to take on Aces and Eights at bfg..


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I liked it, I think this Aces and Eights angle is great and I'm glad Samoa Joe is tv champ. Wonder who Hogan will pick as the two to take on Aces and Eights at bfg..


A&8 are fun, am hoping for a huge reveal, am thinking one of the two will be Sting, not sure how I feel about that


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I see Abyss making an appearance myself.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Well aren't you two-faced, BULLY. Like I said, that wasn't that much of a Rant, if you read it carefully and thought for a second. Your thread was more of a Rant than mine.
> 
> And I wasn't 'embarassed' because of my last thread, I just quit trying to make this a better place before it goes into fuckery. Again; if you read my thread carefully, you will see why. Which you didn't.
> 
> ...


NoyK is right that he was not embarassed being a member of the Jobbers, he already posted it a couple of days ago. He said that the thread was great but he also thought that other members will not take him seriously as long as he is part of a 11er/12er kliq.
I can fully understand NoyK if he wants to turn his back on the Wolfpac in hope to be accepted by other members but I think nothing will change. People who dislike you NoyK will continue to dislike you and people who already accepted you in this forum will not change their mind if you are suddenly a "Jobbers" member or if somebody in your signature has a J.O.B. Squad shirt.
I posted it already but I will post it again, this thread, compared to other threads in the rants who are sometimes full of insults is one of the friendliest threads, the atmosphere in this thread is better than in some classic rants, this thread was never about bashing a certain user or the oldest members, BULLY even posted that everybody is welcomed in this thread
I don't know why some users complain about this thread. Yeah, this thread has almost 2200 posts but it's better to post 2000 posts in "our" thread than to post 5 posts with irrelevant stuff in the memories thread.
People post here that we should not take the rants serious and when we brag around just for fun how we are the greatest because we have a thread with 2200 replies, these people are mad because of that









And the same people who say how people should understand that in rants you should take nothing personally will know that if 5-6 members who have avatars with the same logo (J.O.B. Squad) do it only because of a running gag in the jobbers thread and are not on a quest to fuck up this forum or to rebel against the older members


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No hogan and sting aren't allowed to wrestle. Hogan has to pick two other wrestlers


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I think Jarrett will be the ring leader.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That look he gave hogan when he wasn't chosen for the TV champ match spoke volumes. Seems pretty obvious to me that Bishoff is involved somehow.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> Oh...the glomper turned semi heel.


Semi heel? Whoever suggested that? Because I like a certain poster? 

@ Whap Me Jungles: I know this one chick up the road who is a pegasister, but she hasn't been into it for a while. She says she'll find better interest in it again once Season 3 rolls around. Aside from her, I'm not sure. The likelihood of there being another in my area is pretty high though.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Concerning the "boss", there's a juicy bit of info here:



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX said:


> I used Winamp and a plugin called Chronotron to unalter the voices as much as possible. Here's the results:
> 
> *First Masked Guy*
> 
> ...


I blanked out the reference to who it really is, and didn't link to the post either, so you can work it out.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

DualShock telling it like it is. :steiner2

Man, if Jarrett is the leader I would be so damn dissapointed.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I just want Jarrett off my tv screen


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Semi heel? Whoever suggested that? Because I like a certain poster?
> 
> @ Whap Me Jungles: I know this one chick up the road who is a pegasister, but she hasn't been into it for a while. She says she'll find better interest in it again once Season 3 rolls around. Aside from her, I'm not sure. The likelihood of there being another in my area is pretty high though.


Who me? O.O


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I need to start looking up ace's and eights. I heard ALOT of positive things about them. Are they better than The Nexus?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I heard Russo is the mastermind behind


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I just want Jarrett off my tv screen


Everybody does.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I wouldn't say they're necessarily better, just different. They really fucked up that nexus angle though, it had potential to be great. The aces and Eights angle hasn't been fucked yet, just gotta see where they go with it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> Who me? O.O


Erm, yeah. That's what the first line was directed at (and it wasn't an accusation, rather a quiery), hence why I placed it below the(/your) quote and put the other response in a separate paragraph.

wut


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Joey Ryan is the leader.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think Joey Ryan is the leader, but I think he has been recruited by them..


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Erm, yeah. That's what the first line was directed at (and it wasn't an accusation, rather a quiery), hence why I placed it below the(/your) quote and put the other response in a separate paragraph.
> 
> wut


Whut?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, could be, Bully.

Maybe the leader is Keyser Söze?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Well I wouldn't say they're necessarily better, just different. They really fucked up that nexus angle though, it had potential to be great. The aces and Eights angle hasn't been fucked yet, just gotta see where they go with it.


Yeah it seems like whenever the WWE has something good going on they have the tendency to bury it. It's pretty fucked up. I am going to look up everything that aces and eights did so that i wont feel left out lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you search "aces and eights" on Youtube you should be able to see the clips.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> If you search "aces and eights" on Youtube you should be able to see the clips.


All right i'll look up aces and eights complication. This should be good.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> If you search "aces and eights" on Youtube you should be able to see the clips.


I searched for aces and eights on YouTube and found a great video


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> I searched for aces and eights on YouTube and found a great video


CamilePunk will love that.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

DualShock said:


> I searched for aces and eights on YouTube and found a great video


TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Can I join your Jobber thing?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah of course, you can replace noyk and Sheamus. Out with the old in with the new.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Can I join the jobbers thing?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that'll be $10 bro.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Striker said:


> Can I join the jobbers thing?


We would honestly rather staple each other's ears to our eyes.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a Striker fan huh


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Come on. Striker is an 11er. I like him.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Not a Striker fan huh


Do you realised how much shit he's thrown at all of us?

Also, this:


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah of course, you can replace noyk and Sheamus. Out with the old in with the new.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

kinda creepy what's that one reply in every 1000 views


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Striker's been trying to shit on us so no.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Wait, i am a Jobber right?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah.. for now.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Stupid memes.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going to lay on some bets this afternoon in an hour, big footy grand final


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


>


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


>


Welcome, Apex. (Y)


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Striker said:


> Can I join the jobbers thing?


Weren't you calling this thread and everyone in it shit minus a few exceptions in another thread? What made you change your mind?

Edit: you heard should be part of us even though I find him annoying


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You guys really think Striker is serious? 
Tch.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


>



You're gonna fit in well here, I can tell.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> You're gonna fit in well here, I can tell.


Thanks bruh  one more and im off to bed


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Now that's too much lol


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> You guys really think Striker is serious?
> Tch.


I can't speak for everyone but No.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I can't speak for everyone but No.


Exactly.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


>





Apex Rattlesnake said:


>





Apex Rattlesnake said:


>


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I thought we designated him a KNOBBER about 500 posts ago?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I thought we designated him a KNOBBER about 500 posts ago?


I thought one day you hope I was a Jobber.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I thought we designated him a KNOBBER about 500 posts ago?


Yeah but I rather him be a jobber then striker


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah but I rather him be a jobber then striker


:cool2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Einfach unwiederstehlich.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Thanks bruh  one more and im off to bed


That's how I keep my bitch in check when she disobeys me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a paddlin'


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Paddle that ass.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is Terra Victoria?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So, has anybody seen "Brickleberry"?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nope. Any good?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Is Terra Victoria?


Did you ever check your email? If you didn't it's ok because I'm going to find a different host site for my forum.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Naw, I was wondering myself. I've been forgetting about it, realized it was coming on tonight, set the TV on a timer but fell asleep and missed it again.

I figured it would be watchable with Tosh and Dee from "It's Always Sunny..." but IDK.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's always sunny is one of my favourite shows. That may even be enough to get me to watch.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Thanks bruh  one more and im off to bed


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I just got into "It's Always Sunny..." this year and love it. So now whenever it's on, I'll always watch it. Favorite is when Mac & Charlie bought a pool and the one where Dennis tried to fuck everybody mom.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It it is a very well written comedy with interesting characters. As far as I'm concerned it is 1000 times better than the more lauded Modern Family which in my opinion is massively overrated and not funny at all.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Just because you don't like something everyone else does doesn't make it overrated.

It means you don't like it.

Sorry, but I HATE the use of the word overrated.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No need to apologise. That term does get thrown around too much at times. However in this case I think it's warranted.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> It it is a very well written comedy with interesting characters. As far as I'm concerned it is 1000 times better than the more lauded Modern Family which in my opinion is massively overrated and not funny at all.


IMO, The Middle is better than Modern Family but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Just throwing this out there but I think I'm going to be done here for a while, possibly for good, unless the wrestling section starts to improve.

People might say I've been "gotten to" but oh well, this shit is getting rather boring. Who knows, I might be back later, might join down the road under a new name. Fact is, I'm bored with this shit.

And in reality, sXe Maverick has such an obsession with me that he has to follow me around to red rep me at least 3 times a week and even felt the need to make a thread about me. So if he refuses to get a life, I will get one and continue one away from the presence of pussies like him.
I would have just made a thread about this but oh well.

So in closing, say whatever, red rep me all you want. I'm done. No reason to be here anymore. I might be "gotten to" and I honestly wanted to wait to 4,000 to leave but I don't think I have the patience to make 185 more posts. So it might be best to stop here.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

LEAKED!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't trip over red squares Chaps it ain't a big deal in the grand scheme of life.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> Just throwing this out there but I think I'm going to be done here for a while, possibly for good, unless the wrestling section starts to improve.
> 
> People might say I've been "gotten to" but oh well, this shit is getting rather boring. Who knows, I might be back later, might join down the road under a new name. Fact is, I'm bored with this shit.
> 
> ...












Gotten to. See you under your next username


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I won't say I'll miss Chapo because he was a shite poster anyway.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's the way it goes, unfortunately, a lot of people let people get to them on here. Word to the wise, don't let people who give you red rep get to you. It doesn't mean shit. In fact don't even bother checking it.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

What other measure is there of how people feel about you?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why care how people feel about you LOL.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I get a red from kobra on a couple-day basis. It'll usually just consist of "Lame" whenever I post something pony related. The thing is though, either he's heavily lurking this thread top to bottom, or he's checking my profile every so often to make sure I've posted any ponies.

Not that it gets to me, just a bit depressing to watch someone waste that amount of time and rep to hate someone. And when he's given the chance to hate, it's just, "Lame." As if he's completely given up on constructive criticism.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Some people.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rise above the hate Froot. As far as I'm concerned you're one of the best posters on the site. I look past the ponys and shit. That's all. Peace.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So, another one bites the dust?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

seems that way.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It is a shame he left. Unlike Sheamus, Chapo is actually a good poster. Not really in rants but outside rants.



Keyser Söze said:


> I get a red from kobra on a couple-day basis. It'll usually just consist of "Lame" whenever I post something pony related. The thing is though, either he's heavily lurking this thread top to bottom, or he's checking my profile every so often to make sure I've posted any ponies.
> 
> Not that it gets to me, just a bit depressing to watch someone waste that amount of time and rep to hate someone. And when he's given the chance to hate, it's just, "Lame." As if he's completely given up on constructive criticism.


Lol, he is obsessed with you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I actually agree with you Samoon . Chapo was actually a good poster when he wanted to be, unfortunately he cared too much about red squares.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Striker getting that cheap heat.

Edit: That was pages back lol, even though I clicked last page fpalm


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

What the heck happened here?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That one dude quit.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Unglaublich.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Unglaublich.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

WHOS NEXT!?

I vote Martin.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3

What part of the video url do you have to fucking put in that shit?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Everything after v=


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy shit. It worked!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cage's performance in Tricks was greatness.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

> implying not everything Cage does is greatness


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Striker, your sig entraps me in the mood to finally start Season 2.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

And I should finish season 1 ... 






of Homeland :troll


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

People are too easily disturbed by red squares, and negative comments directed towards them here. If I red someone, it's because they've either posted something stupid, or have something stupid in their sig, or are a Kane mark. When/if they react, I decide on whether or not I will red them again and again.

Chapo let it get to him. Most Kane marks let it get to them. Some people, such as DualShock, copped it and moved on with their lives. It's not hard to find the same people every now and then and drop red upon them - you_heard, SamanthaTNA, Mystical, GlassHouse and ZigglerMark. ZM is easy because it gets him riled up.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Striker said:


> WHOS NEXT!?
> 
> I vote Martin.


Y U hatin? :troll


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

sXe telling it like it is. That dick red repped me but I counld't care less.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Came home to Dad and Stepmom a while ago, who have now earned their official titles as foster parents. They presented me with a 4-day-old girl, whom they could potentially hold onto for a total of 22 weeks, depending on the delays of a court case (original parents, who have been accused of domestic abuse with 5 kids already in one home, want her back. Poor kid)

I already know I don't want to have children in the future, and I'm going to attempt to do as little babysitting as possible, so I'll try and ignore the fact that there's an infant crawling around the house, and leave it to the two people making actual income out of this.

But nevertheless, is there anything of note I might need to be aware of in the near future about having a baby around the house full-time?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Came home to Dad and Stepmom a while ago, who have now earned their official titles as foster parents. They presented me with a 4-day-old girl, whom they could potentially hold onto for a total of 22 weeks, depending on the delays of a court case (original parents, who have been accused of domestic abuse with 5 kids already in one home, want her back. Poor kid)
> 
> I already know I don't want to have children in the future, and I'm going to attempt to do as little babysitting as possible, so I'll try and ignore the fact that there's an infant crawling around the house, and leave it to the two people making actual income out of this.
> 
> But nevertheless, is there anything of note I might need to be aware of in the near future about having a baby around the house full-time?


Put your drugs on high shelves so she can't reach 'em :cena2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Babies have a strongly developed sense of smell.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe red repped me quite a few times, yet here I stand. What he red repped was pretty shite by me anyway, so yeah.

Kinda sad to see Chapo leave though, he entertained me quite often.

You jobbers are fading away quick day by day.. Am I the only one who left without leaving the forum itself?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jean Paul Gaultier also didn't leave the forum.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

When I saw the "Diet Coke by Jean-Paul Gaultier" ad, I'd switched on for That Mitchell and Webb Look, and thought it was part of the show and not really real.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the hell


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like something out of one of Jammy's sigs.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah, yes, Jammy that rat with his psycho sig's.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I challenge Jammy to make something disturbing out of the Teletubbies.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The only thing better than playing Dark Souls is watching people fail at it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


What a Bone.

Source?


Regarding the Dark Souls OST. I prefere Lord Gywn's theme. One of the most beautiful piece's of music I've ever heard in a video game


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Love Exposure, the best movie ever made ( Coming from a movie fancier )


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I should check it out.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Revolver, you got any good links for me to watch American Psycho? Been meaning to get to it for a while.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

My football team won today, first home win of the season. Was there to watch it. Happy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Revolver, you got any good links for me to watch American Psycho? Been meaning to get to it for a while.


I think you should just download it from any torrent site. I like kick ass torrents.
Unfortunatley I don't know any english streaming sites.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> My football team won today, first home win of the season. Was there to watch it. Happy.


And my football team look like they are about to finally pick up a win


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Some dude red repped me because I was thinking Ziggler is the maitre'd at canel bar. unk3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Revolver, you got any good links for me to watch American Psycho? Been meaning to get to it for a while.


http://potlocker.net/american-psycho/2000/0c82f156d.html


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I think I should check it out.


You should ASAP, 4 hours of brilliant hypnotism with couple of days aftereffects.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> http://potlocker.net/american-psycho/2000/0c82f156d.html


+75 karma


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

American Psycho is so awesome. I already watched it like 20 times.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

^ Check mediafire, search from google. Unless of course you don't mind extremely pixelated video.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> American Psycho is so awesome. I already watched it like 20 times.


Back to back?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Svart said:


> ^ Check mediafire, search from google. Unless of course you don't mind extremely pixelated video.


^DAT SIG MUSIC


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I really need to see that film. I might pick up on monday when I go pick up the avengers dvd if I can find it


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Speaking of purchases, I am still yet to buy FIFA 13. I am waiting until the crazy buying spree has died down and there are copies of the Ultimate Edition available.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

This thread/group falls apart when Crimson 3:16, Anderson or I aren't here.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, look Svart is back. And he's drinking H2O. He's a changed man. Except he still can't make a post to save his life.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Despite his taste in music, I still think he's a wanking slap boy basher.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Who, Paul Allen?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Speaking of purchases, I am still yet to buy FIFA 13. I am waiting until the crazy buying spree has died down and there are copies of the Ultimate Edition available.


Thinking of skipping this year to cross another point on my bucket list-


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I was banned from the Carphone Warehouse a while ago. Long story.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Su - Su - Sudio!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Speaking of purchases, I am still yet to buy FIFA 13. I am waiting until the crazy buying spree has died down and there are copies of the Ultimate Edition available.


It is great man. I having blast playing it. Also on the poker site I play on I just got a free ticket to enter a massive tournament that I was unable to enter last week because a bug. I had two free tickets and now got two  Hoping to be $3,000 up by end of tonight.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> It is great man. I having blast playing it. Also on the poker site I play on I just got a free ticket to enter a massive tournament that I was unable to enter last week because a bug. I had two free tickets and now got two  Hoping to be $3,000 up by end of tonight.


Eh, lucky you. 

I still can't find a good torrent.

300 seeders... 4000 leechers, fuck.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I want one of those "I'm a Paul Heyman guy" shirts.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I want one of those "I'm a Paul Heyman guy" shirts.


They are pretty cool, yeah.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Hey, look Svart is back. And he's drinking H2O. He's a changed man. Except he still can't make a post to save his life.


damn. maybe next time i'll come back with about 200 american psycho quotes gifs. will this place me in the cool club?



Whap Me Jungles said:


> Despite his taste in music, I still think he's a wanking slap boy basher.


umm.. wat?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Was meant to buy myself Borderlands 2 out of the abnormal amount of sudden peer pressure, but never got around to it. 

Been too busy killing mutants with the Fat Man (or as I call it, Mr. Mini-Holocaust) and spending 15 minutes trying to figure out how a homeless man travelled all the way from Megaton to Rivet City, and YET STILL requests I give him clean water. The same dude. The same request. Fuck karma, that's some conspiracy bullshit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nah just send me £1000 in unmarked notes and your in

Edit: Btw froot kobra does the red rep and lame thing to me as well. I just find it funny lol. I have gotten some hilarious red rep comments though


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Waz fucking Perviz just commented on my video the little shit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Waz fucking Perviz just commented on my video the little shit.


What did he say?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> What did he say?


He said 



Waz Perviz the slimy cunt on Youtube said:


> Orton would had been more suited to wrestle at the ppv. View my videos also


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Waz Perviz the slimy cunt on Youtube; said:


> Orton would had been more suited to wrestle at the ppv. View my videos also


xD 

Hahahaha :lol


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Might give American Psycho a watch myself in a bit actually. See what RevolverSnake makes all the fuss about.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Would watch it if I had the time or inclination.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

_*Everyone's downloading it immediately*_


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Wait what? Is he banging two chicks at the same time?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, pretty artistic.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Now I'm intrigued.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Watching Doctor Who, don't really like it, just want to see how they kill that hot Scottish bitch off.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No more poster of the moment, whap ?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Maybe we are all bad or something.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe he'll put it back up if we walk with our tits.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Watching Doctor Who, don't really like it, just want to see how they kill that hot Scottish bitch off.


I was nearly in tears :'(. One of the best doctor who episodes ever. The weeping angels are the best doctor who villain


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Went on a huge halo: combat evolved nostalgia trip and played like 5 hours online on it. Anyone used to or still do play that game?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Crusade said:


> Went on a huge halo: combat evolved nostalgia trip and played like 5 hours online on it. Anyone used to or still do play that game?


Halo: Combat Evolved never had online play  you mean Halo 2?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Halo: Combat Evolved never had online play  you mean Halo 2?


No it does, I'm talking about the PC version. Maybe I should have made that clear.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Crusade said:


> No it does, I'm talking about the PC version. Maybe I should have made that clear.


Oh ok Halo came out before Xbox Live that's why I was confused lol. I never knew they added online play in the PC version.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Watching some old Smackdown! Episodes and I'm about to cry. THAT INTRO, miss it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Good times when SmackDown was te A show


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I remember recording ever single show on my video tape recorder and having all my mates there watching it the day after.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Funnily enough I was thinking about watching some old Smackdowns, any recommendations?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Thatm was when Cena wasn't the most hated and Big Show didn't suck.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whole year 2003 was great.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Will check some out.

Just watched American Psycho to see what Revolver made all the fuss about, good movie. Any thoughts and interpretations on the ending from you guys?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd only watch it for the threesome


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol It's actually a really awesome film.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I'd only watch it for the threesome


:lmao @ your honesty.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Just finished American Psycho about 10mins ago. (I eventually ended up using this instead. Sorry Anderson, but the one you provided had its site go down about half an hour after you posted it. Thanks anyway.)

Although I'm commonly not much of a person writing essays on these kinds of topics (I usually reserve myself handwritten notes whilst viewing the piece of media in real time, if I'm in the mood for a long, serious personal critique (case in point: the recent report I wrote on a Scottish independent wrestling show)), I will say that the acting was phenomenal, the structuring was brilliant, the writing was abnormally good, and the intriguing symbolism that was incorporated really seemed to stay in your head quite a bit. It's one of the few films I've seen that both wants to be many different films at one time, and actually gets away with it, pristinely.

This is exactly the kind of movie I would like to see get analysed in a Media Studies class. There's so many connotations, denotations, technical and cultural codes to be found, and the fact that it could also be enjoyed by both the formal and informal types of audiences, simply enhances its desire to be picked apart like science.

Big karma towards you, Revolver, for recommending this to me. Most definitely bookmaring that for others to show in the near future.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I ended up finding a better link too.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Some dark LOLs for you all.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You just changed the direction of the thread completely.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> You just changed the direction of the thread completely.


:kobe


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

This thread has no direction. It could become anything at anytime. That's the point of it, to be an enigma.

Here, have this.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread is a essentially a chatbox I guess, as many people have pointed out.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I was disappointed yesterday. There is this hot German exchange student at my school who I was gonna ask out, added her on Facebook and she has a boyfriend back in Germany. Shame.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Where's the problem?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol She doesn't seem like the type of person to cheat. Unfortunately :side:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Everyone has its price, so make her that type of person


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's a shame because the timing would be perfect. I have the house to myself for at least a week, possibly two.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

"You like Lauren Faust? Her early work was a little too childish for my taste, but when Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends came out in '04, I think she really came into her own, commercially and artistically. The whole show has a clear, crisp animation, and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the episodes a big boost. She's been compared to Genndy Tartakovsky, but I think Lauren has a far more bitter, cynical sense of humour."

_*plays MLP opening theme*_

"In '10, Lauren released this, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, her most accomplished show. I think her undisputed masterpiece is "Lesson Zero" an episode so playfully creepy, most people probably don't listen to the writing. But they SHOULD, because it's NOT just about the pleasures of fandoms, and the importance of friends, it's also a personal statement about the show itself!"

"HEY KOBRA"

_*axe*_

"TRY REPPING ALL MY PONY POSTS NOW YOU BUCKING STUPID BASTARD"

_*repeated axe chops*_


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

To all you people who enjoyed the Movie, I recomend checking out the Book. It is way better. Well there are somethings done better in the movie but the book is just better.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Crusade said:


> Went on a huge halo: combat evolved nostalgia trip and played like 5 hours online on it. Anyone used to or still do play that game?


Na but I still play Rainbow Six Vegas 1. It's still one of the best games out there.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I still like playing Unreal Tournament 2004.

MULTIKILL!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

All you jobbers should give Sven co-op a try. Trust me it will be worth your time.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sup guys?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Just woke up. Having a nose around Reddit.

How be yourself?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Just waking up.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I happen to be just awake too.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Been recently replacing that horrid conventional alarm clock sound, with opening a song with Audacity and creating an 8-hour long silence before the song starts, and then playing.

Woke up to Hip To Be Square this morning.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Interesting idea, may try that sometime.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hip to be square. <3

BTW. This forum really could need some Bateman smilies.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

And some Edge,Bully ray, and Hawkins smilies.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, why not.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Seabs doesn't come on here cause we're 12ers.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hava peaceful sunday lads.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Currently contemplating an ass...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bateman smilies? Yeah I can dig that.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Well that's _peaceful_.

Aw.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Fuck, those are some nice biceps she's got on her o_o


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Who would win in a fight?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dexter is an ***. P.T is the GOAT.

---------------------------










:lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fucking hell you guys wake up early. Assuming you're in the UK.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I only got up at 10am. Pretty late by my standards especially if there's replies to be made...


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, I was kinda just lying in my bed with my notebook for about 3 hours, redditing, deviantArting, Spotifying, etc.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I got up at 7 today though I have flu I think.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I got up at 12pm which is early for me :side:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

My favorite scene in the whole movie. The cheerful subtlety of Bateman, the fluctuation of emotions and the unrelated lecture about the band before the massacre. It's just all awesome.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Another American Psycho convert? Bloody marvellous.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We've all joined the dark side.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Cept me. :side:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Random video #5681


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

#5682


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah. unk2


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

How much does this guy weigh?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Random video #5683


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

5864.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

#5865


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Mindblowing if you know the movie:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Random video #5681





Keyser Söze said:


> #5682





DualShock said:


> Random video #5683





Whap Me Jungles said:


> 5864





Whap Me Jungles said:


> 5864





Whap Me Jungles said:


> 5864





Whap Me Jungles said:


> 5864





Whap Me Jungles said:


> 5864


unk2


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

We have merely skipped 141 random videos, as they were judged to be insufficiently random


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Logic in this thread is in small doses only.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

This Jack Vetriano painting is above me in a dining room right now. We've had it for 15 years.










It looks nice.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Old Boy is one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Is there anything seriously wrong with saying Titanic is my favourite film ever?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think so.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Yes, because you haven't seen everything yet.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheamus's new account? http://www.wrestlingforum.com/217919-mr-fluffykins.html


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Titanic, an expensive vehicle, built by a cast of thousands that had the potential to be great but crashes sensationally. Sums up the movie really. Also like that ill-fated ship, towards the end of the film you notice massive holes in it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That can't be sheamus, because he didn't list sheamus in his signature.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Perhaps intentionally.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I suspect it's him too. Joined two days after Sheamus ragequit, has deadpool as his avatar, also makes moronic timewasting posts.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

That's totally Sheamus.

BTW, GUYS, HLAP

I GOT RED REPPED


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

For what


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Is there anything seriously wrong with saying Titanic is my favourite film ever?


no. it's a great movie, it was movie of the year for a reason. I really liked it, saw it again in 3D. 



SonoShion said:


> ^ Yes, because you haven't seen everything yet.


this is also true. perhaps just say, your favorite film.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> For what


Tyrion Lannister put a "." for a random post from this thread.

Either he lurks and wishes he was in this group (lol), or he just found a random post of mine to red rep. 

He obviously doesn't understand the point of this reputation system.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm calling you out, Tyrion.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol Pyro.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I still like playing Unreal Tournament 2004.
> 
> MULTIKILL!



Yeah that was a good game. Check this out:


[youtube]ucVWHmYk[/youtube]


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I actually played it a lot.

Too bad UT3 was such a "flop" so to say.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Yeah that was a good game. Check this out:
> 
> 
> [youtube]ucVWHmYk[/youtube]


Just a blank page


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

If only there was someone Undertaker-ish on this forum. :kane


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

REST IN PEEEEEACE


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> If only there was someone Undertaker-ish on this forum. :kane


But what would that person do? :lol


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> But what would that person do? :lol


Crash the forum, then when it comes back on, he posts in the middle of a thread


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't get this Undertaker talk at all.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> Crash the forum, then when it comes back on, he posts in the middle of a thread


:lol This.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Haha. :lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Tombstones Revolversnake*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

_*Throws BULLY out of the ring and pins Rs for the opportunist*_


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*rolls out of the ring*


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

*arrives in new pink gear, and AA's everyone, while no-selling several gunshots from an angry fan*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

But what's this it's Kane, Brock Lesnar, The Big Show, Khali and Ryback blocking the entrance way so Revolversnake can't escape


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BUT WHAT IS THIS

IT'S STING, DESCENDING DOWN FROM THE RAFTERS!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

OH MA GAWD


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

_MY GAWD, WHAT THE HELL IS THIS, STONE COLD!!! THAT SON OF A BITCH STUNNERS EVERY PERSON IN THE ARENA. BUT WAIT, IT'S BORK LASER ARRIVING WITH VINCE'S PRIVATJET, LANDING ON THE RING. GOD ALMIGHTY, NOW WHATS THAT? ITS SON GOKU HITTING EVERYBODY WITH A GENKIDAMA. (_ JR Voice )


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And OMG it's frieza with his finisher that I forget the name of 

luckyImmichaelcoleandIdonthavetocalldamoves


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

_HERE COMES VEGETA WITH FINAL FLASH!!!_


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Vegeta runs in and fuses with Goku now shit just got real son.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*grabs mic* _I have to return some videotapes_


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I go watch an old Smackdown only to come back and find you all beating the shit out of each other.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Vinnie Ru grabs the mic
Time to shoot and to break kayfabe :russo
"BULLY, once known here as jasonrjay and YESYESYES, you will compete tonight against Patrick Bateman who actually don't exists in real life and is only portrayed by Christian Bale in a videotape on a pole match"

The winner will receive a lunch meeting with Cliff Huxtable at Four Seasons


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Does Christian Bale walk out to 'Hip to be Square'?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't see why not.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY walks out to Bully Ray's theme then of course.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Got back from Looper a while ago. Wrote about it here

ooo, RP'ing. Haven't seen that in Rants for a while, if not ever :3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't you know the rules? Don't disturb me when I'm on my fire breathin' lightning pissin' twittah machine. Patrick Bateman? That bum? Does he honestly think he can beat me.? hahaha *catches own spit* see these calfs? start runnin' boy.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I walk out to "Firestarter", because not enough people walk out to "Firestarter".






PS. The guy below me has 2.5K GET.
VVVVVVVV


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

GOT.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like someone's got a new account.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Old news bro.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

rly?

I never noticed


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Some pages back.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I mentioned it earlier, I pm'd him and he acted all confused as expected.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

If RevolverSnake and me ever form a Tag Team this would be our theme/titantron


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

If he hadn't made it so obvious by covering himself in Deadpool stuff I'd be OK with it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Funny how he didn't put Sheamus in his sig though, least he got that bit right.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I love you guys.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I love you guys.


Even me? :delrio


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

_Dat ass comes with me!_


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

We should make a tag team tournament.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> I love you guys.


_*cuddles*_

It's been a while. I have far too much giddy love to keep in.

WHO WANTS GLOMPS?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Well written review you've got there Keyser.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't tell if this thread has run its course, or is amazingly brilliant.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Talking of tag team tournament's I've been thrashing TTT2. Awesomely awesome game.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Talking of tag team tournament's I've been thrashing TTT2. Awesomely awesome game.


As a moderator on the second largest Tekken forum out there, I have nothing smart to add to this statement.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's the forum? I might join


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY you still haven't told us how you can CONDOM BULLIES.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Talking of tag team tournament's I've been thrashing TTT2. Awesomely awesome game.


What's your team? I swear, if you're one of those fucking Capo guys... God damn I hate them :gun:


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What's the forum? I might join


Tekken Nation

You're welcome to join, we got lots of activity cuz of TTT2 and all.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

razzathereaver said:


> What's your team? I swear, if you're one of those fucking Capo guys... God damn I hate them :gun:


The fuck are you?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

mod me


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Would have joined if it were about five years ago, and I was still playing Tekken obsessively. I think I pretty much own every game up to 2010, except for Tekken Advance and Dark Resurrection. (Assuming having the arcade modes of T1 and T3 bundled with T5 counts)


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> The fuck are you?


:lol



BULLY said:


> mod me


Whatcha talkin' bout


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Froot, I just seen the Usual Suspects. That movie has the best twist i've ever seen!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think the movie with the best twist in it has to be Ferris Buellers day off. Damn that Matthew Broderick can dance!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Hey Froot, I just seen the Usual Suspects. That movie has the best twist i've ever seen!


No, Old Boy has the best twist in cinema's history so far.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> Hey Froot, I just seen the Usual Suspects. That movie has the best twist I've ever seen!


Good lad :3

+3 Karma


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> No, Old Boy has the best twist in cinema's history so far.


I definitely have to check that out than. Now lets see if i could download it on Stagevu.com lol. After watching the usual suspects I didn't think there was a better twist than that one.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Mentions of twists but no mentions of The 6th Sense? ;D


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tekken got progressively better with 1,2,3 tekken tag tournament was great. Tekken 4 was a definate downgrade. They redeemed themselves with 5. 6 was just okay. Streetifgther x tekken didn't really feel like a tekken game as it's using the streetfighter engine though it's still okay and ttt2 is friggin sweet.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Tekken got progressively better with 1,2,3 tekken tag tournament was great. Tekken 4 was a definate downgrade. They redeemed themselves with 5. 6 was just okay. Streetifgther x tekken didn't really feel like a tekken game as it's using the streetfighter engine though it's still okay and ttt2 is friggin sweet.


I pretty much agree.

I have no interest in SF x Tekken, so the fact that there is a PC version means nothing for me...

Now, if Tekken x SF gets a PC version, we can talk.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I think the movie with the best twist in it has to be Ferris Buellers day off. Damn that Matthew Broderick can dance!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I'm hyped for Tekken x Streetfighter. Did you ever play the old mugen games where you could download or make your own fighters and throw them in a fighter?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> The fuck are you?


Huh?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Mentions of twists but no mentions of The 6th Sense? ;D


I didn't like that one tbh.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Identity had a pretty sweet twist(s) as well.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Se7en.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

razzathereaver said:


> Huh?


THE. FUCK. ARE. YOU?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting tired of MUGEN to be honest.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah I'm hyped for Tekken x Streetfighter. Did you ever play the old mugen games where you could download or make your own fighters and throw them in a fighter?


Mugen games?
I played a few. You can often download "Full" versions - someone's own little fighting game. I downloaded a pretty good one once, it had a nice and interesting mix of fighters, along with good sprites.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Identity had a pretty sweet twist(s) as well.


2003 must have been the year of surprising twists.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> THE. FUCK. ARE. YOU?


HUH?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You came out of the blue in here razza that's why he's asking


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nothing tops the mother of all twists though.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> 2003 must have been the year of surprising twists.


True that, you can add Matchstick Men, Life of David Gale, 11:14.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> You came out of the blue in here razza that's why he's asking


I've been playing TTT2 quite a bit and was asking Bully what his team was. The Capo thing was a joke, I've seen a lot of them around online. I play Drag/Bryan.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Nothing tops the mother of all twists though.


The only Star Wars movie I seen was episode 1. 

Yeah.....


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How can you not have watched Star Wars?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Tekken got progressively better with 1,2,3 tekken tag tournament was great. Tekken 4 was a definate downgrade. They redeemed themselves with 5. 6 was just okay. Streetifgther x tekken didn't really feel like a tekken game as it's using the streetfighter engine though it's still okay and ttt2 is friggin sweet.


btw Tekken 2 has the best video game intro of all time IMO.
I remember in the nineties when I marked out after playing the demo for the first time
Good times


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Tekken 6 was okay.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> True that, you can add Matchstick Men, Life of David Gale, 11:14.


All of those movies have good scores on imdb! Luckily I have weed, I am in for a trip today.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Didn't think I'd have to put spoiler tags on a movie that came out in 1980.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> All of those movies have good scores on imdb! Luckily I have weed, I am in for a trip today.


Weed + Enter The Void = Experience of a lifetime.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> btw Tekken 2 has the best video game intro of all time IMO.
> I remember in the nineties when I marked out after playing the demo for the first time
> Good times


Yeah I used to get all the demos. I think one of my all time favourites was Resident Evil 2.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> All of those movies have good scores on imdb! Luckily I have weed, I am in for a trip today.


Stop pretending you do weed just so you look cool. You don't, you twunting scrotum ****** basher.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone catch the new How I Met Your Mother episode last week?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah. Any good?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Weed + Enter The Void = Experience of a lifetime.


Yes! It was on stagevu. The comments on that movie got my adrenaline pumping. I should invite my homies to see this one.

You're the right person to go to for advice on movies.



Whap Me Jungles said:


> Stop pretending you do weed just so you look cool. You don't, you twunting scrotum ****** basher.


I really do smoke weed. Just because you don't smoke doesn't mean everybody else doesn't.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

7/10 some funny bits, but boring for some it. Marshall and Lily's side storyline was lame.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Good night fam.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah I used to get all the demos. I think one of my all time favourites was Resident Evil 2.


In case you and other users missed or lost some demos, here you have a large collection of the PS1 demos
http://www.emuparadise.me/Sony_Playstation_ISOs/Games-Starting-With-E/2

Of course there are tons of full games for the PS1 and other emulators that you can also download if you dont have it


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night Sono.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Tomorrow for school I literally only have one 30 minute lesson I mean WTF? Least I can go home early.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Good night bro.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Fight Club has an awesome twist

2. I don't like beat em up games

3. Every thing about himym is lame since at least season 5


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> 1. Fight Club has an awesome twist
> 
> 2. I don't like beat em up games
> 
> 3.* Every thing about himym is lame since at least season 5*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> 1. Fight Club has an awesome twist
> 
> 2. I don't like beat em up games
> 
> 3. Every thing about himym is lame since at least season 5


Ah yes, Fight Club. I seen that shit years ago & I remember it being extraordinary. 

Are you a SF fan?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SF?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Street Fighter


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The only beat em up game I played and by played I mean that I fucking loved it is Dragonball Z Budokai 3.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone else think #Encore represent our people?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Just when you thought this thread was dead, it picks up again.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

As for my opinions on Street Fighter, I've only ever played a short while of Super Street Fighter IV, and, well...



Keyser Söze said:


> Well, not long in I've found my first problem. I need a joystick. This small Sixasis Analogue Stick is rarely getting the job done for me when I try to pull special moves.
> 
> In Tekken, this worked okay, as it seemed like simple motions. But in this game, there are zig zags and convoluted turns you need to take during moves, things that can't be done with such a sensitive little stick that your finger can easily slip off.
> 
> And for the love of satan, these motherfuckers have got the biggest feet I've ever seen...


...yeah.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> The only beat em up game I played and by played I mean that I fucking loved it is Dragonball Z Budokai 3.


Yeah that game is awesome.

Have you played MK 9. I just upgraded it with the komplete edition and you can play as Kratos and Freddy Krueger.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> The only beat em up game I played and by played I mean that I fucking loved it is Dragonball Z Budokai 3.


That's what's up. Too bad I never seen Dragon Ball Z, I heard so much about that game in 2004 lol.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> The only beat em up game I played and by played I mean that I fucking loved it is Dragonball Z Budokai 3.


Beat em up?
SF is a fighter, a 2D one at that. DBZ Budokai 3 is basically the same, but like BT it's more of an Spectacle Fighter.

A beat em up is something like Streets of Rage.



andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone else think #Encore represent our people?


Who dat?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone else think #Encore represent our people?


I guess but Nexus fits too.

And for me:

I loved all the DBZ games and Naruto too except Ultimate Tenkaichi which was just STRAIGHT UP ASS!!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah that game is awesome.
> 
> Have you played MK 9. I just upgraded it with the komplete edition and you can play as Kratos and Freddy Krueger.


I suck at MK9.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone else think #Encore represent our people?


I don't understand the question.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm having a date on Tuesday. Need some dating tips from the Jobbers, plz. unk


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I don't understand the question.







Jobbers united!



RevolverSnake said:


> I'm having a date on Tuesday. Need some dating tips from the Jobbers, plz. unk


Don't tell her you use this forum.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Take her somewhere nice like Dorsia not some bummy joint like Arcadia.

When she asks what you do, don't tell her "Murders and executions" 

Call her by her real name not "Sabrina" 

Don't ask her if she accepts credit cards.

Oh and when you get her back to your house, don't stick a nailgun to her head or ask her to clean her vagina.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Take her somewhere nice like Dorsia not some bummy joint like Arcadia.
> 
> When she asks what you do, don't tell her "Murders and executions"
> 
> ...


:delrio


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> As for my opinions on Street Fighter, I've only ever played a short while of Super Street Fighter IV, and, well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...yeah.


I'm glad i'm not the only one that feels this way. The Sixaxis Controller D-Pad is unbelievably small for my fingers. I have a big ass hand and playing SF is complicated. 

If you're planning on getting an arcade stick I highly recommend you to get an arcade stick with Sanwa Buttons and a sanwa Joystick.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Take her somewhere nice like Dorsia not some bummy joint like Arcadia.
> 
> When she asks what you do, don't tell her "Murders and executions"
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, I will have to meditate about your suggestions. See ya soon.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Take her somewhere nice like Dorsia not some bummy joint like Arcadia.
> 
> When she asks what you do, don't tell her "Murders and executions"
> 
> ...


Pro dating advice right there.

;D

@Anderson

I don't like the name "Encore" all that much, tbh.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Encore is fitting for someone like Slater (who appears to be the 'leader').


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Encore is fitting for someone like Slater (who appears to be the 'leader').


Him being the leader is the worst choice ever. :lol

Unless, you know, they surprise us by creating a good and believable character for him?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I dunno, I don't think of him as a conventional 'leader' more just the main jobber.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm leaving for today.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Seeya Snake.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone seen the movie 'Gamer'? my Mum told me it's good so I am gonna record it tonight and watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I'm glad i'm not the only one that feels this way. The Sixaxis Controller D-Pad is unbelievably small for my fingers. I have a big ass hand and playing SF is complicated.
> 
> If you're planning on getting an arcade stick I highly recommend you to get an arcade stick with Sanwa Buttons and a sanwa Joystick.




My hands are fucking tiny and it fits me perfectly.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm leaving for today.


Good luck on your date on tuesday in case you will not be online tomorrowotatosmiley


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Isn't he supposed to be a "one man rock band?"


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I dunno, I don't think of him as a conventional 'leader' more just the main jobber.


Well, if we are to imagine the group as a serious one, then unless Heath gets a good character, it would make more sense for Drew or Mahal to be the leaders.
According to the "totally real" backstage reports, McIntyre and Mahal are liked by HHH or whoever.

Then again, you don't see Hunico or McGillicuty in the group... Nor do you really see the group.



andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone seen the movie 'Gamer'? my Mum told me it's good so I am gonna record it tonight and watch it tomorrow.


The 2009 one? It's sorta O.K., I felt underwhelmed by it.



BULLY said:


> Isn't he supposed to be a "one man rock band?"


Yeah and McIntyre is supposed to be "The Chosen One", yet he isn't a main eventer on anything. :/


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess Heath Slater is the leader due to having the superior mic skills of the three while the other two can act as "enforcers"


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Tekken Tag 2 got ruined for me with the online pass, I gamefly mostly all new releases now so I cba with paying the extra $10 for the online pass. Plus, with Fifa 13 out a few weeks later I couldn't put enough time in it to get used to the learning curve (last Tekken game I played was 5)

Speaking of Fifa 13, 9.5/10 game.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

To my recollection, the only time I remember Drew McIntyre being in the main event was in early 2010 against Undertaker on SmackDown.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Heath Slater has sure leadership qualities


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's an embarrassment of riches as far as fighters on the ps3 go. You've got all the Tekken titles, you got Marvel vs capcom 3, SF4, the Soul Caliber games, the Blaz Blue games, King of Fighters, Mortal Kombat, the list goes on and on.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I guess Heath Slater is the leader due to having the superior mic skills of the three while the other two can act as "enforcers"


Mahal is decent from what I've seen.

Drew's mic skills are probably his weakest point, though, he is _decent._ I watched some non-WWE stuff a while back, and he is O.K.
It's that damn accent.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> It's an embarrassment of riches as far as fighters on the ps3 go. You've got all the Tekken titles, you got Marvel vs capcom 3, SF4, the Soul Caliber games, the Blaz Blue games, King of Fighters, Mortal Kombat, the list goes on and on.


I've played all of them on 360 besides anything after the original BlazBlue and Soul Caliber

Tekken 5 is still my favorite Tekken. TTT2 looked great and very deep (in terms of customization and learning curve), I don't expect to see many casuals online in a month or so though.

MVC3/UMVC3 was ruined by all of the tryhards online, same team every other game. Very fun with your friends, online? Nope

SF4/SSF4 were both very fun except for the Ryu/Ken/Akuma flowchart players, AE was when it went downhill though. Didn't even bother to pick it up, and all of the new characters were pretty bad. SFxT was great too despite all of the negative feedback it got (most of the time it was due to the DLC). Online was so easy because no one knew what to do facing Heihachi :lmao.

KOF always has shit servers (as do all SNK games) and after about a month only mexicans seem to want to play the game which leads to very laggy games.

MK9 was great, I sucked at first but then I practiced and wound up going like 359-100 online or something. Had a great Cage/Classic Sub Zero, very very fun game online and with friends. Bought all of the DLC besides Freddy (he was glitched when he first got released). Most fun I had with a fighting game since MVC2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I just see Heath Slater as more the cowardly, cocky heel who runs his mouth and lets the others do the work for him. I'm sure down the road he'll eventually get turned on by the others and left on his own.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

checking out my sig


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice gloves man


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

First 1:20 I have to perform to in Dance.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You should get it on video. That shit would be hilarious.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> You should get it on video. That shit would be hilarious.


:lol Yeah it should be filmed as it's an assessment so I will see what I can do


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> My hands are fucking tiny and it fits me perfectly.


Fighting games are easy for you I bet. I hope the PS4 controller gets a whole new design.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They've managed to go three generations without hardly changing a thing


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> They've managed to go three generations without hardly changing a thing


I know and it completely ran it's course. 

This controller was suppose to debut, remember?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank god it didn't. That looks like a fucking boomarang. Why are the handgrips so big? LOL.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That shit surely wouldn't be good for your wrists.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't worry. There's always hand exercisers for gaming.










No, seriously.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone else a fan of Rhodes's changing facial expressions?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Thank god it didn't. That looks like a fucking boomarang. Why are the handgrips so big? LOL.


Lol i am glad they didn't release it to. Even the original Xbox controller looks better than that shit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> That shit surely wouldn't be good for your wrists.


Lol you're right.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I think this is Sheamus O'Shaunessy people.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/217919-mr-fluffykins.html


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah that's been pointed out by me and another guy already.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah that's been pointed out by me and another guy already.


Haha, I didn't know that. Sheamus couldn't have made it anymore obvious.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyway I'm off Good night jobbers.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Good night anderson.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

But that's fuckin stupid! LOL!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, but remember it's Sheamus. He wasn't exactly "bright"


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> But that's fuckin stupid! LOL!


Wait, What's stupid?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

There is only one explanation why Sheamus made it so obvious and has chosen a similar avatar & signature


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yup. That sums it up perfectly lmao.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Or maybe he really is deadpool!!!!


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Eh? I noticed that new guy with the same sig as Sheamus. Can someome direct me to why Sheamus left. I'm glad noyK isn't here anymore.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/637570-goodbye.html
Similar reason why The Rebel left


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

What is with people making threads saying they are leaving? I liked Sheamus and enjoyed rebel's posts but man the fuck up guys. Also if your leaving a forum just walk out. Because one you look like an attention seeking whore and two if you come back you look so pathetic.

Would make a rant on this but it is too early in the morning


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Wait, What's stupid?


Sheamus's new account.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

DualShock said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/637570-goodbye.html
> Similar reason why The Rebel left


Damn, he must have been legit pissed to go out his way to create a new account. Speaking of rebel, I wouldn't be surprised if he make a new account as well.



Edit:



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Picks.
> 
> 1.Sheamus
> 2.Cm Punk
> ...


Looks like he came back today.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Damn, he must have been legit pissed to go out his way to create a new account. Speaking of rebel, I wouldn't be surprised if he make a new account as well.


Rebel will inevitably come back. He will ether start posting with his original account or change his ip address and make a new account.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Someone who really wants to leave he would just log off because no matter what it is, if you are disgusted, bored or annoyed by the forum, you will leave for good and would have no desire to open a thread.
But if you open a thread saying how you will leave you are either an attention whore or the forum became so important in your life that there is no way you will ever leave it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well that lasted what 4 days?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I should've been harder on rebel in his thread but I lost interest in being a dick to everyone. But yeah if so,eone hates the vorum so,e much they should just leave without saying a word. Guys like Sheamus and Rebel are just trying to get a reaction out of people.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Well that lasted what 4 days?


lmao


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Well that lasted what 4 days?


Can't wait for your rant thread tomorrow. I'm not kidding


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

What purpose does a "goodbye" thread serve? Is it just an attention grabber in a desolate hope for self satisfaction?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> What purpose does a "goodbye" thread serve? Is it just an attention grabber in hope for self satisfaction?


They want others to leave with them I guess. I seriously thought about leaving too but decided to stay because I still like this forum. I'm not here as much though because I have my own forum and all.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What forum?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What forum?


I'm a admin on it.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Can you link us?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mystical said:


> *They want others to leave with them I guess.* I seriously thought about leaving too but decided to stay because I still like this forum. I'm not here as much though because I have my own forum and all.


I think the real reason why people make these threads is they want that certain people feel bad.
For example, I could just leave the forum but if I open a thread with "Mystical is a twat and I leave this forum because of him" I let you know that and make you cry but in reality you dont give a fuck.
If I ever leave, I will just disappear. Maybe not just disappear, I will post in a thread like this that I will take some time off but I will never open a thread.
I will never post that I will leave for good, because who knows, maybe in 1-2 years I will come back.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Can you link us?


yeah


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The person is so angry and emotional that he isn't thinking rationally. He explodes like a volcano and feels so filled with rage they just want the offending person (whoever that may be) to feel as bad as they do and hopefully realise the gravity of their actions. and it's only later that they are full of regret and come back with their tail between their legs. lolsheamus


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin, here is our pro wrestling forum. 

http://ProWrestlingForum.yuku.com/


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

not another wrestling forum


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What forum?


Pro Wrestling Forum. It's still in the begining phase though.



DualShock said:


> I think the real reason why people make these threads is they want that certain people feel bad.
> For example, I could just leave the forum but if I open a thread with "Mystical is a twat and I leave this forum because of him" I let you know that and make you cry but in reality you dont give a fuck.
> If I ever leave, I will just disappear. Maybe not just disappear, I will post in a thread like this that I will take some time off but I will never open a thread.
> I will never post that I will leave for good, because who knows, maybe in 1-2 years I will come back.


Agreed. We need to stop responding to threads like those so that they will stop making them.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's funny though


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Bully, I'm surpised you kept You_Heard?'s quote in your sig since you're cool with him now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao the forum will be dead within a month. All the spinoff sites die eventually, except for the other place (WCF) because their admin's brain is too fried to realise when the goose has been cooked.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not joining another wrestling forum, ones enough


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I take it this forum is the largest wrestling forum on the web?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I believe it is.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You_heard? said:


> JT Martin, here is our pro wrestling forum.
> 
> http://ProWrestlingForum.yuku.com/


All you did was copy this forum, right down to the rules.

http://prowrestlingforum.yuku.com/topic/5/Rules?page=-1#.UGkriZjA8SY

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rules.php#adpost


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Quite ironic that one of the first rules you see when you click on that link is "plagairism"

Your posts and thread topics must be your own. Don't try to take credit for other people's work. If you "borrow" a thread topic from another site, say so. No need to say what site but make members aware that the work is not your own.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> All you did was copy this forum, right down to the rules.
> 
> http://prowrestlingforum.yuku.com/topic/5/Rules?page=-1#.UGkriZjA8SY
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rules.php#adpost


Nice one Cat lol.

I honestly didn't know it was that identical. I didn't create Pro Wrestling Forum, I was invited to be an Admin.



BULLY said:


> Quite ironic that one of the first rules you see when you click on that link is "plagairism"


Lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

No Chris Benoit threads on that other site, fucking hell it's like the WWE :lol


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> All you did was copy this forum, right down to the rules.
> 
> http://prowrestlingforum.yuku.com/topic/5/Rules?page=-1#.UGkriZjA8SY
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rules.php#adpost


Yeah that was one of my friends who did that shit I had to edit everything to make it not look like a rip off. Only thing I copied was the admin label.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's up Mystical?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> JT Martin, here is our pro wrestling forum.
> 
> http://ProWrestlingForum.yuku.com/


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! all your 7 members...


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> What's up Mystical?


Not much. Just been doing some editing our forum.




Jobberwacky said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! all your 7 members...












We just started our forum a few days ago.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> The person is so angry and emotional that he isn't thinking rationally. He explodes like a volcano and feels so filled with rage they just want the offending person (whoever that may be) to feel as bad as they do and hopefully realise the gravity of their actions. and it's only later that they are full of regret and come back with their tail between their legs. lolsheamus


Holy shit you just described my penis :shocked:


andersonasshole900 said:


> No Chris Benoit threads on that other site, fucking hell it's like the WWE :lol


Expect everything Attitude Era related removed from this site


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I repeat, the forum will die within weeks.

Mystical as an admin is questionable, but then again, he can't be as bad as Brandon. Right? (oh wait, you jobbers wouldn't know. Carry on).


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

It might die within weeks but I can't help trying.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

A post that's over three and a half months old, and is buried deep in the Games/Trivia section?










Alrighty then...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mystical said:


> I'm glad noyK isn't here anymore.


Wassup bro. :stuff



Keyser Söze said:


> A post that's over three and a half months old, and is buried deep in the Games/Trivia section?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit man. Kobra and Mystical must form a Rants tag team "The Stalkers". God damn, isn't Catty enough for Kobra to stalk and harass? :lmao


You_heard? and Mystical as Admins in a forum? Someone who spams racial insults, homosexual remarks, and someone who gets 'gotten to' by being called a troll on the Internet to the point of stalking someone on Facebook and real life?

Yeah, that will turn out just perfectly.

:tyson


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> A post that's over three and a half months old, and is buried deep in the Games/Trivia section?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

He has been gotten to. That's for sure.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Wassup bro.:stuff
> 
> 
> > Problem?
> ...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome back Noyk. unk3 Nevermind, you're just gonna leave again to do other threads. :Rock1


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> JT Martin, here is our pro wrestling forum.
> 
> http://ProWrestlingForum.yuku.com/










Why do I expect forum ratings wars?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I like how Samoon randomly jumps in here from time to time. :lol

IT WORKS

Anyways, having in mind how "big" this forum is, we are basically the WWE of wrestling forums. 
Question is, what are the TNA, ROH and Chikara (for example) of wrestling forums? ;D


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> I like how Samoon randomly jumps in here from time to time. :lol
> 
> IT WORKS
> 
> ...


Dunno. ;D


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ wrestlingclique.com, I guess.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Dunno. ;D


That's the type of quality post we respect around these parts!



SonoShion said:


> ^ wrestlingclique.com, I guess.


As the TNA of wrestling forums?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Samoon needs to post in here more. Great poster.

Anyway still got flu and just also trying to get a lot of reading done. Also still need to make that rant on people crying like babies and announcing they are leaving the forum.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wrestle Club (jobbers forum) is the TNA version of WF. It's where that cunt Cerbs lurks, so you know it's a shitheap.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Samoon needs to post in here more. Great poster.
> 
> Anyway still got flu and just also trying to get a lot of reading done. Also still need to make that rant on people crying like babies and announcing they are leaving the forum.


Samoon is cool, +1 to not changing his set. 

Wait, you're going to rant on the "announcers", that announce their big departure from the forum?
Don't do that. :lol



sXe_Maverick said:


> Wrestle Club (jobbers forum) is the TNA version of WF. It's where that cunt Cerbs lurks, so you know it's a shitheap.


Dunno who that is, but sure, if you say so.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

But I want to rant lol. They annoy me :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Samoon needs to post in here more. Great poster.
> 
> Anyway *still got flu* and just also trying to get a lot of reading done. Also still need to make that rant on people crying like babies and announcing they are leaving the forum.


You too? Sucks eh? I can't even get out of my room without sneezing 5 times in a row :side:
Good thing though, it is Monday, and Mondays in school usually suck.


And don't make that rant.. there's always one or two twats who will post something along the lines of "Pointless rant, stupid OP gotten to take serious forum asdfgasd" 
Do it if you really want to though. I'll post something positive in it.



JT Martin said:


> Welcome back Noyk. unk3 Nevermind, you're just gonna leave again to do other threads. :Rock




So mean..i thought we were friends

















----------------------------------------------------


sXe kinda posts a little too much in this thread. He wants to be a jobber 8*D


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What are you doing here NoyK? You turned your back on the Jobbers Universe. Search another Thread to kill time.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Wrestle Club (jobbers forum) is the TNA version of WF. It's where that cunt Cerbs lurks, so you know it's a shitheap.


typed Wrestle Club on Google and found only a site about amateur wrestling gear.
Tried again to type Wrestle Club on Google Images and


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a rogue, I can still come here once or twice. The thing is, the Jobbermania 'Leader' is a fine and dandy guy until a Jobber is dissed by the 'COOL KIDS', and hurts his ego, then he turns all Jobberlution Jobber H on you. He's got a reputation to keep here, didn't you know?


[FrootMode]Nah but seriously, I still love you guys. ;D[/FrootMode]


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just got back from school, what's new?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Just got back from school, what's new?


Me and RKO Peep have the flu, I'm on my bed coughing like an old man, and sneezing like Roger from American Dad, but happy I'll miss school on Monday today, and Me and SonoShion are cutting a Jobbermania promo on how I turned my back on the Jobber Universe right now.

*Or was it just a backstage quick face-off?*


Anyway as you can see, nothing special.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Today was stupid anyway, one 30 minute lesson. The fuck is the point? At least I got to leave early.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Missing school? Didn't you say you have nothing to do and you're a freelancer?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> But I want to rant lol. They annoy me :lol


Well, if your desire is "honest and true", go for it. :lol



NoyK said:


> I'm a rogue, I can still come here once or twice. The thing is, the Jobbermania 'Leader' is a fine and dandy guy until a Jobber is dissed by the 'COOL KIDS', and hurts his ego, then he turns all Jobberlution Jobber H on you. He's got a reputation to keep here, didn't you know?
> 
> 
> [FrootMode]Nah but seriously, I still love you guys. ;D[/FrootMode]


Oooooh, calling people out

Shit gonna happen soon

---
Anderson, why are you complaining? 30 minutes of school?

THE HORROR


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Why even bothering going then, anderson? Ah, that german chick eh?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Missing school? Didn't you say you have nothing to do and you're a freelancer?


Can't you be a freelancer and attending school at the same time? It's only 4 hours per day. :side:

I'm still a teenager, I have time to get a job. But I'm not getting one, freelancing is working out alot better than I thought. And I'm not even 100% dedicated to it yet, nor I have the tools I need to so I can 'get to the next level' on freelancing.

But for that to happen, I need to finish school and after-school English course, I need that for some..business stuff. (I'm not UK/USA-born, and someone who can talk English fluently like me in my country is a gem)
Only 2 years to go anyway.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Well, if your desire is "honest and true", go for it. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is I have to go in for registration in the morning then just sit there until my lesson which was at 1pm. I can go home but it's alot of effort cos I have to get the train and such then come back on the train two hours later. I only go home then go back every other Thursday where my only lesson starts at 3pm.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Well done RKO Peep and Noyk, I'm sick as well. Got out of school today for it though, so since about 3 AM I've just been playing Fifa 13 and checking out Deadmau5's new album :lmao


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Can't you be a freelancer and attending school at the same time? It's only 4 hours per day. :side:
> 
> I'm still a teenager, I have time to get a job. But I'm not getting one, freelancing is working out alot better than I thought. And I'm not even 100% dedicated to it yet, nor I have the tools I need to so I can 'get to the next level' on freelancing.
> 
> ...


I missed your previous posts on this subject, so, if I may, where are you from and, regarding the freelancing, what exactly do you do?

It's a wide term. :lol



andersonasshole900 said:


> Thing is I have to go in for registration in the morning then just sit there until my lesson which was at 1pm. I can go home but it's alot of effort cos I have to get the train and such then come back on the train two hours later. I only go home then go back every other Thursday where my only lesson starts at 3pm.


Well that is a bother, so I get your point.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

School tomorrow should be fun, two performances (not towards final grade on the course) lesson one then two. Then off home.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ether said:


> Well done RKO Peep and Noyk, I'm sick as well. Got out of school today for it though, so since about 3 AM I've just been playing Fifa 13 and checking out Deadmau5's new album :lmao


I still rather get sick than having to get my flu injection every year. 
Yeah you heard it here first folks, NoyK is afraid of nothing but needles 

And you get to skip school without any consequences 8*D

Anyway, here I have been watching Anime all day and derping in this thread/forum. My tissue box is almost gone, gonna have to resort to my bed sheets soon :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Missing most of my lessons for the week as I am going to see Nickleback tomorrow so need to try find different tutorial lessons to go to so I don't fall behind


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you...?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Snake I was asking people all day at school if they'd seen American Psycho, nobody fucking has. Their loss.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> I missed your previous posts on this subject, so, if I may, where are you from and, regarding the freelancing, what exactly do you do?


I'm from Europe, and not from an English-Talking country, the closest to the Atlantic Sea. Come on, shouldn't be hard to guess 

And as for freelancing, well pretty much everything that gives me green. There's this market in my country's capital that's open from 8am to 12am, and they sell stuff really really cheap there. When it's almost closing, prices go at least 50% lower (at like 11:50am), that's when I strike and buy a crapload of stuff, and then sell it 25%~50% more expensive in other places, or online. 

From that to collecting copper from electrical stuff people don't want, re-varnishing old furnitures that people throw out and selling them in shops/online, buying auction garages (I think that's what it's called?) that have all kinds of stuff inside, and if I am sure it will profit if I sell them..

Things like that. Not doing this by myself though.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I'm from Europe, and not from an English-Talking country, the closest to the Atlantic Sea. Come on, shouldn't be hard to guess
> 
> And as for freelancing, well pretty much everything that gives me green. There's this market in my country's capital that's open from 8am to 12am, and they sell stuff really really cheap there. When it's almost closing, prices go at least 50% lower (at like 11:50am), that's when I strike and buy a crapload of stuff, and then sell it 25%~50% more expensive in other places, or online.
> 
> ...


Portugal?
Iceland?

Your description didn't really narrow things down. 

Oh, that is amusing. I imagined something like a freelance writer or something (had ambitions for stuff like that).
All in all, that sounds like an interesting "job", though, a risky one as well. I guess it requires some "street smarts", no?

Also, based on how you described, I'd expect someone older to handle stuff like that.
But hey, if you are getting cash... Good for you.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Hey Snake I was asking people all day at school if they'd seen American Psycho, nobody fucking has. Their loss.


I guess AP is just too black sounding for them.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> *Portugal?*
> Iceland?
> 
> Your description didn't really narrow things down.


Bingo.  I'm foreign I know haha. I plan to move to NY when I feel like I have enough. Going to take a while I guess.



Zankman Jack said:


> Oh, that is amusing. I imagined something like a freelance writer or something (had ambitions for stuff like that).
> All in all, that sounds like an interesting "job", though, a risky one as well. I guess it requires some "street smarts", no?
> 
> Also, based on how you described, I'd expect someone older to handle stuff like that.
> But hey, if you are getting cash... Good for you.


Yeah I have a friend who does this with me, although he's just one year older than myself. We don't make alot to be honest, but it suffices. Hopefully when one of us get driver's licence it will be alot easier to handle stuff like this


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I guess AP is just too black sounding for them.


Black is the new white.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What is NoyK doing here?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Bingo.  I'm foreign I know haha. I plan to move to NY when I feel like I have enough. Going to take a while I guess.
> 
> Foreign in regards to what?
> If you mean the US, well, I'm "foreign" as well. :lol
> ...


Too bad you can't _really_ do something like that here, it sounds like the perfect job for young and up-and-coming future businessmen. ;D

Again, good luck, a car will surely help.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Quick question, is anyone here black?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Too bad you can't _really_ do something like that here, it sounds like the perfect job for young and up-and-coming future businessmen. ;D
> 
> Again, good luck, a car will surely help.


Thanks mate.  Good luck in whatever your objectives are as well.



RevolverSnake said:


> What is NoyK doing here?



Killing time. I'm sick, so I can't go out. Already passed the flu to a friend of mine that came over yesterday, so I can't really do anything else but lay in my bed and wander in the interwebz. :side:



andersonasshole900 said:


> Quick question, is anyone here black?


Nope. JT Martin strikes me as one of those chilling black dudes who look high everytime, and spam the phrase "Shiiii maaan"

..I'm sure I'm wrong though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Quick question, is anyone here black?


WHAT DA HAYUL


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

working on a computer is the shit, haha im at my new job and all i do really is sit on the comp, because the register is programmed on the laptop, i work for a music place that sells band shirts and shit so its pretty dope haha, my 2nd job thank god could never really live off the money i get here


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Have another random video


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Somehow Punk with long hair looks like shit.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

My Mum's away so I gotta go shopping now. Seeya in a bit job squad.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my god!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

chael sonnen is the funniest man on twitter haha


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

LOL, I just got randomly red repped by this Dunk20 cunt. Don't feel the need to rip him another new one because I think his shitty posts speak for themselves.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What did you post to make him embrace the hate?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Look at page 8-9 of his dumb thread.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Link plz


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck yeah got me some chicken wings from the shop!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Fuck yeah got me some chicken wings from the shop!


what kind of wings. have you ever tried pepper and parm, so good. cheesy wings are amazing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ wings, just realized I think they were the same ones that I fucking adored a few years back :mark:


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Link plz


Dat lazy


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Dat lazy


Well, I have a lunch meeting with Cliff Huxtable in 20 minutes at the four seasons.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BBQ wings are amazing, top three with lemon pepper and Pepper and parma


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/637613-screw-you-8.html


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol. I said I want so stab him but he didn't red repp me.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> BBQ wings are amazing, top three with lemon pepper and Pepper and parma


You a fan of Chicken Korma?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

andersonasshole900 said:


> You a fan of Chicken Korma?


what is Chicken Korma, is it a type of chicken or sauce im not really familiar with that term.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> what is Chicken Korma, is it a type of chicken or sauce im not really familiar with that term.


It's a curry.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> lol. I said I want so stab him but he didn't red repp me.


Did you see he admited to trolling us. We ripped him a new one in that thread.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Well, I have a lunch meeting with Cliff Huxtable in 20 minutes at the four seasons.


That's a reference.

To what, I don't know.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

andersonasshole900 said:


> It's a curry.


that looks epic, what is it made with, did u make it home made, or did you buy the pasta and wings.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> that looks epic, what is it made with, did u make it home made, or did you buy the pasta and wings.


That's just an image off Google. I have an instant korma in the freezer for later in the week.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

looks pretty good man i might have to try it one day.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's non-spicy and it tastes amazing.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

You Brits and your curry.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> You Brits and your curry.


Hehe :lol


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

good i hate spicy shit.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

When I just went out I saw some spacky kid singing rather loudly with his earphones in :lmao


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, did I just hear an annoying little sound?

No?

Maybe it was just the wind. Or a mouse. Or some mice in the wind.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


You're pathetic :no:


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Speaking of which, seen any nice moons recently?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually have, the one in the sky. Pretty neat.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


Sheamus is back?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I actually have, the one in the sky. Pretty neat.


I once saw a nice orange moon - on Stonehaven seafront, fucking amazing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Attention whore. Fuck off Sheamus.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

You guys are so bad at no-selling.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I love being hated.
Does that make me a troll?

I also have to apologise for what I did that day, I was not myself.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I think when somebody posts a goodbye thread they should get perma-banned instantly.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I love being hated.
> Does that make me a troll?
> 
> I also have to apologise for what I did that day, I was not myself.


*I am leaving the forum.*
*This isn't a Pervis move, I'm actually leaving.*
I'm tired of trying to post good so people can like me, and I'm tired of red rep and people looking down on me.
I'm tired of seeing 11ers and 12ers try hard as fuck so that the pretentious veterans can accept them.
I'm tired of heel turns
I'm tired of pre '10 ass kissing
I'm tired of phony people
I'm tired of people who judge you just for the wrestler you like
I'm tired of this forum.
*This will be the last time I'm online.*
*Leave your "Good riddance" posts.
I won't see them.
*

I do not regret spending each other night on this forum for 9 months.
*I do not regret leaving.*

I bid you adieu


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I just realized how awful Anderson's name is, I would pay the $10 just to change it myself.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ether said:


> I just realized how awful Anderson's name is, I would pay the $10 just to change it myself.


It really is, I have wanted to change for like a year now. Anderson isn't even in my top 5 anymore.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Ether said:


> I just realized how awful Anderson's name is, I would pay the $10 just to change it myself.


Indeed.

Not everyone is as cool as us. ;D


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I am leaving the forum.
> *This isn't a Pervis move, I'm actually leaving.*
> I'm tired of trying to post good so people can like me, and I'm tired of red rep and people looking down on me.
> I'm tired of seeing 11ers and 12ers try hard as fuck so that the pretentious veterans can accept them.
> ...


Ironic, isn't it?
In all fairness, I was very pissed off that night, because of some veterans and Bully, and because of the fact that nobody(almost) liked me.

But then I thought that I don't have to try to be a good poster, I can be THE WORST poster here.

That's something, right?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I don't care man.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> You guys are so bad at no-selling.


Yeah, Bad Blood needs to make a return just for that.



andersonasshole900 said:


> It really is, I have wanted to change for like a year now. Anderson isn't even in my top 5 anymore.


Anderson isn't even in my TNA top 10 tbh


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

People hate on him too much, he's not amazing no. But he's a solid worker imo.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Remember when people were mad Sheamus was in the red? He needs to go back to that


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Ether said:


> Remember when people were mad Sheamus was in the red? He needs to go back to that


I agree. (Y)

Tired of having to keep my reputation.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

sheamus pulling a ric flair move HE WILL NEVER RETIRE! haha


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> People hate on him too much, he's not amazing no. But he's a solid worker imo.


Oh, he is a classic "hate target" of the IWC, it seems.

He is, indeed, a good performer.

Someone made a thread/post about how he needs to finally evolve as a performer; he isn't bad, but he needs something new.

I think I agree.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> sheamus pulling a ric flair move HE WILL NEVER RETIRE! haha


That's right.

I'll be here in 2020 being called a bad poster and a douche by everybody.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Can't wait for Bully to come online at this point. :lol

And g-dammit, where is Crimson 3:16?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheamus you did a shit job at making your other account seem legit.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Sheamus you did a shit job at making your other account seem legit.


Haha, I lol'd hard at that.
Ironically, that's not mine. You can check if you want.
I wouldn't be that stupid to create ANOTHER account (would have been my 3rd) because that would get me banned.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wait if you already have two, you should be banned anyway.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Wait if you already have two, you should be banned anyway.


I was. That's ancient history.
I have this one and the perma-banned GTI.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Guys.
Rocking and Rolling!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hellooo, aswell :3

Any happenings at work/school/dreams today?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BTW, good job getting to 2779 posts.

This thread deserves it (Y)

EDIT: Nice name, Fr...Keyser


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Hellooo, aswell :3
> 
> Any happenings at work/school/dreams today?


Hey dude, rather uneventful day. One 30 minute lesson and that's it.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Anderson, there are times when you should stop being a jobber and stop selling bumps.

Right now is that time. :lol


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I love being hated.
> Does that make me a troll?
> 
> I also have to apologise for what I did that day, I was not myself.


Welcome back.
How's your second account twat?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Anderson, there are times when you should stop being a jobber and stop selling bumps.
> 
> Right now is that time. :lol


:cena2


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> 
> 
> How's your second account twat?


Haha, that's not mine.
You can check it if you want.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Had two fire alarms today. First one was a drill, but the second was debatable. No one could see any smoke or smells from sciences or home economics (which provoked one last week for burning toast or some shit), so we just decided on the likelihood that someone took a dump so steamy it travelled out of the toilet cubicle and instigated the entire school of 1,600 to evacuate.

Poor fucker.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> :cena2


Good good, let the no-sell flow through you.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Good good, let the no-sell flow through you.


I feel violated.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Haha, that's not mine.
> You can check it if you want.


Lol But it is strange he had a similar sig as you.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Lol But it is strange he had a similar sig as you.


It's true.
Though I really can't be the only deadpool lover on the forum.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

no selling like a mother fucker


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I feel violated.


Good good, let the old, decrepit, Sith penis flow through you.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> no selling like a mother fucker


For the record your sig is the shit.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

andersonasshole900 said:


> For the record your sig is the shit.


thanks brah, they are three very fine woman for sure, deff arianna is the hottest tho( brunette if people dont know who she is on the left)

Edit: the right i meant.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> It's true.
> Though I really can't be the only deadpool lover on the forum.


True I guess



legendmaker2 said:


> no selling like a mother fucker



Just like when you guys no sold noyK? Oh wait.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Good good, let the old, decrepit, Sith penis flow through you.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Mystical said:


> True I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha whos noyK i am not really familiar with alot of posters, i only know CMwitt, Cat, now Anderson abit, a few other posters just from discussions.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Why do people hate NoyK?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Why do people hate NoyK?


Because of his white knighting a while back and apparently Cat "verbally pwned" him or something


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Blunt about opinions. States instead of answering. That kind of stuff.

Not that I dissaprove. There's far worse people that deserve to be public enemy #1 than NoyK.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Blunt about opinions. States instead of answering. That kind of stuff.
> 
> Not that I dissaprove. There's far worse people that deserve to be public enemy #1 than NoyK.


like me!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Is he huggable Froot?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Blunt about opinions. States instead of answering. That kind of stuff.
> 
> Not that I dissaprove. There's far worse people that deserve to be public enemy #1 than NoyK.


Mhm.

I noticed that he got a lot of heat on the forums so far, which somewhat caught me by surprise.

Based on some of his older posts (blue colored text + Miz ava/sig set), I liked his way of thinking (I'm talking about the posts in the wrestling sections).


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

btw since im on this thread is there any way u can get a membership without a credit card, like pay pal for online banking


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Is he huggable Froot?


Very much so. Sugarcube returns your hugs as well X3










Instant karma.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> btw since im on this thread is there any way u can get a membership without a credit card, like pay pal for online banking


I've seen tons of questions about this and admins said no.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I've seen tons of questions about this and admins said no.


then thats stupid, im not going get a credit card just to get a membership so dumb.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Make a rant about it.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> then thats stupid, im not going get a credit card just to get a membership so dumb.


You can give the money to someonelse on the forum, if they are in your area.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I paid for my membership through PayPal. Not sure if there's been a change or not :/


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I paid for my membership through PayPal. Not sure if there's been a change or not :/


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/payments.php

Apparently, Froot's right.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I wish I could use stuff like Paypal. 

To my knowledge, I cannot. :/

Oh, and Froot - I agree, instant karma from NoyK. :lol


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Make a rant about it.


then i would be hypocritical and make a rant about pointless shit, haha its just dumb.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's going on in here?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> then i would be hypocritical and make a rant about pointless shit, haha its just dumb.


Ye, I was kidding.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What's going on in here?


I'm back.

Flame me.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> like me!


I like you Sheamus.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I like you Sheamus.


That's very hipsterish of you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can tell. This thread has gone downhill since you came back. Everything you touch turns to shit. What happened to I'm leaving and I'm not coming back? You do realise that just makes you sad and pathetic right? I'm not even trying to flame you here, fact of the matter is this forum is much better off without you.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Ye, I was kidding.


haha i know bro


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Anderson, why did you ask for black ppl in here before? Legendmaker, you're black right?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Anderson, why did you ask for black ppl in here before? Legendmaker, you're black right?


Curiosity I'm not racist don't worry.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Curiosity I'm not racist don't worry.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy came back? well that didn't last long.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Motivate me to do stuff /j/obbers


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

SonoShion said:


> Anderson, why did you ask for black ppl in here before? Legendmaker, you're black right?


i am not black, im white actually bro hahah.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you had your date yet?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It's tomorrow.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Manual breathing and blinking activated guys.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

go lift some plates at the gym, or go for a run does that motivate you


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Wassup bro. :stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're going to Rant about me at least tell the truth. I never made a racial insult EVER. This is the second time I caught you lying. Now you will be known as a liar and a crybaby.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Do a few thousand stomach crunches, apply a face mask and apply some aftershave with little or no alcohol. Because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I wouldn't let NoyK be a Jobber. He will make up fake rumors about you guys.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Only in Switzerland.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dear God, Haley Joel Osment has changed a lot :vince2


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

how do you like the new sig boys


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone purchased Resident Evil 6 yet?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The other one was better.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cut the left one out, she looks ugly imo.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Do a few thousand stomach crunches, apply a face mask and apply some aftershave with little or no alcohol. Because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older.


Impressive. Very nice. Let's see some advice from Sheamus.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Anyone purchased Resident Evil 6 yet?


Nope. I'm not a fan of the camera angles.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> how do you like the new sig boys


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

no love for the black girl eh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not bad.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice tight shorts.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

told you arianna is the hottest shes the only one repping the black ufc attire, they must love her best as well haha


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It got pretty poor reviews all across the board, still getting it tomorrow though.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Just gonna rent RE6 for the weekend. It was literally torn to pieces by critics.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> It got pretty poor reviews all across the board, still getting it tomorrow though.


Why don't you just get Borderlands 2, A real game?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why buy RE6 when you can get Dishonored?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> It got pretty poor reviews all across the board, still getting it tomorrow though.


Reviews mean little to nothing, young-older-than-me Bully. 

"Professional" ones, at least.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll be purchasing that at some point. Already purchased fifa 13 and ttt2 but I'm a big RE fan and have been waiting for this release for a long time.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Just gonna rent RE6 for the weekend. It was literally torn to pieces by critics.


I would rent it if it didn't have an online pass :hhh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Reviews mean little to nothing, young-older-than-me Bully.
> 
> "Professional" ones, at least.


Well as I said in another thread, gamespot gave it 4.5, ign gave it 7.9 and some other reviewer gave it an 8.8. At the end of the day it's just some assholes opinion. Merely used for a guide. I played the demo and thought it was pretty good, so that sold me.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

halo 4, fifa 13 nhl 13 wwe 13 and sleeping dogs are the only games left for me to get for the year.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely loved Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

SonoShion said:


> Absolutely loved Sleeping Dogs.


played the demo and i was like fuck yeah im getting this. epic demo


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs is in my backlog atm along with Borderlands 2 and soon NBA 2K13. Only games I'll be getting for the rest of the year are WWE 13 and AC3. Maybe BO2 but I doubt that.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ether said:


> Sleeping Dogs is in my backlog atm along with Borderlands 2 and soon NBA 2K13. Only game I'll be getting for the rest of the year is WWE 13. Maybe BO2 but I doubt that.


no halo 4 or AC3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No love for Dishonored? unk3


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> no halo 4 or AC3


>implyng he has a Xbox 360


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

About to watch Gametrailers' (one of my personal favourite sets of game journalists) video review. Beforehand, I've noticed they rewarded it 8.8/10, so there are definitely some exceptions.

http://www.gametrailers.com/reviews/c3rlf7/resident-evil-6-review


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

You_heard? said:


> >implyng he has a Xbox 360


oh yah true, if you have ps3 nevermind haha


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> no halo 4 or AC3


Yes AC3
No to Halo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I try not to watch those video reviews if I can help it, they give away too much of the game.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

PS3 > Xbox 360. Let the wars begin.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So I fall asleep for a few hours, Sheamus returns, and even though I'm not a Jobber, I am still talked about frequently here.

Dat overness. :yes


And You_heard?, I meant racial slurs, my bad. You're going to tell me you never used them? :lol



Anyway, off topic question; has anyone bought PES 13' here?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

ps3 is better for one player games, but i think xbox 360 has better graphics imo i like both systems so i cant hate on either.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I have both, so I don't need to choose one or the other.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Anyway, off topic question; has anyone bought PES 13' here?


Why the fuck would anyone?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

There are no 'off-topic questions' in this thread :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Only a moron would purchase PES13 over Fifa 13. Seriously it's terrible.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> So I fall asleep for a few hours, Sheamus returns, and even though I'm not a Jobber, I am still talked about frequently here.
> 
> Dat overness. :yes
> 
> ...


Show me a post where I stated a racial slur you crybaby motherfucker.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> There are no 'off-topic questions' in this thread :lol


True.. what was I thinking :lol

Meh, I'm too used to PES's gamestyle and such. I quit buying FIFA after 2006, when 40ft free-kicks were easier to score than penalties.



You_heard? said:


> Show me a post where I stated a racial slur you crybaby motherfucker.



First I must ask you; you do know what racial slurs are, right?

Oh and not to mention, you insult family members. Trolling or not, that's despicable.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

_double post, :side:_


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Show me a post where I stated a racial slur you crybaby motherfucker.




*insert any post where he said ***** here*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Can you guys take your pissy little argument somewhere else? We are talking about video games over here.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

lets change it up lets talk about hot celebs haha deff top 3 imo are before surgery Meghan fox, Adriana Lima, and tie between Emma Stone and Arianna celeste. Discuss


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

NoyK said:


> True.. what was I thinking :lol
> 
> Meh, I'm too used to PES's gamestyle and such. I quit buying FIFA after 2006, when 40ft free-kicks were easier to score than penalties.
> 
> ...


I convert like 1 out of every 30 FKs

And after Pes 6, PES went downhill tbh


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> True.. what was I thinking :lol
> 
> Meh, I'm too used to PES's gamestyle and such. I quit buying FIFA after 2006, when 40ft free-kicks were easier to score than penalties.
> 
> ...


Don't dodge the question you stupid bitch.

Yeah because Cat said so right?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Can you guys take your pissy little argument somewhere else? We are talking about video games over here.


Oh, I thought you stated yourself any Jobber argument should be taken here. Hmm? :hmm:

I can do both things anyway, so it's alright man. The only game I really wanna buy this year is WWE 13' anyway. Skipped WWE 12', and from what I've heard about it, I regret it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson, Jessica Biel and Meghan Markle.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I am thinking of RE6, but def getting AC3, Halo 4 and Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

meghan markle is sexy


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Oh, I thought you stated yourself any Jobber argument should be taken here. Hmm? :hmm:
> 
> I can do both things anyway, so it's alright man. The only game I really wanna buy this year is WWE 13' anyway. Skipped WWE 12', and from what I've heard about it, I regret it.


And you stated yourself you aren't a jobber. Stop trying so hard to fit in, and being a crybaby when someone calls you a moron and maybe people will like you more. It really is pathetic.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I've never attempted to brag about how the PS3 is supposedly better, because I'd rather keep a level ground of karma between both fans. However, if someone gets on my shit and starts to verbally fap over their precious console, the only argument I'll bring up is the painful lack of games worth buying for the system, that aren't multi-platform.

Halo 3 and Reach, Gears of War 2 and 3, and Fable 2. After a bit of looking up, those are the only blockbuster games I can think of which are only for 360. (And no, GOW 1, Fable 3 and every Mass Effect is also on PC).

Unless anyone else has something to add to that list?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Jessica Biel is goat
2. Dishonored is gonna rock
3. RE6 is gonna blow


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I have both, so I don't need to choose one or the other.


I have neither, so I don't have to choose one or the other. :/



Ether said:


> Why the fuck would anyone?


Cuz it's the better game?

Oh wait, we aren't in 2006 anymore.



NoyK said:


> True.. what was I thinking :lol
> 
> Meh, I'm too used to PES's gamestyle and such. I quit buying FIFA after 2006, when 40ft free-kicks were easier to score than penalties.


Yeaaaaaaaah. FIFA turned a new leaf since FIFA 2009, or, if you are a PC guy, since FIFA 2011. 

Seriously, PES is just incomparable these days. PES 2010 was the last one I really played, and it was alright. 
But damn, PES 13... I'm playing this demo so much and it's just not fun as it should be.





NoyK said:


> I can do both things anyway, so it's alright man. The only game I really wanna buy this year is WWE 13' anyway. Skipped WWE 12', and from what I've heard about it, I regret it.


WWE 12 was more of the same shit that SvR 2011 was.
WWE 13 is the same thing as WWE 12.

Like FIFA, they add more stuff and they get (usually) slightly better. 

However, also like FIFA, they need a whole new engine, and they need it BAD. 
Honestly, for the sake of a better WWE game, I hope THQ stop making them.

Can you imagine if EA Sports or 2K Sports started making WWE games?
It would be amazing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Snake this date of yours, how hot is she?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> And you stated yourself you aren't a jobber. Stop trying so hard to fit in, and being a crybaby when someone calls you a moron and maybe people will like you more. It really is pathetic.


would i be considered a jobber, haha i have no clue, my join date is 2008 but like i said didnt start coming on here fully till 2011 i was part time haha


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think the edge goes to ps3 in terms of exclusives, but I own both consoles so it's a non-issue. As far as graphics are concerned some say, ps3 and some say 360, I can't really tell the difference. Not that it matters though, I ain't a graphics whore.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I own a PS3 and think 360's are overrated.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> And you stated yourself you aren't a jobber. Stop trying so hard to fit in, and being a crybaby when someone calls you a moron and maybe people will like you more. It really is pathetic.


Well I recall calling you a hypocrite and egomaniac which by the way is true, and yet I got no response. I wonder why eh?

The fact that 3-4 former 'Jobbers' who you were okay with before they got dissed by older members, but then just out of the blue changed opinions and claimed they are trash. Does reputation mean that much to you here?

Plus, I am one of the main reasons this thread was alive the way it was. My stuff is even in the OP, why do you have images in the OP of a thread you made, that by the way, a 'Moron' made them?

Come on BULLY, you're better than that. Stop changing opinions about people just because it hurts your rep. I never do that, that's being cynical.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> I've never attempted to brag about how the PS3 is supposedly better, because I'd rather keep a level ground of karma between both fans. However, if someone gets on my shit and starts to verbally fap over their precious console, the only argument I'll bring up is the painful lack of games worth buying for the system, that aren't multi-platform.
> 
> Halo 3 and Reach, Gears of War 2 and 3, and Fable 2. After a bit of looking up, those are the only blockbuster games I can think of which are only for 360. (And no, GOW 1, Fable 3 and every Mass Effect is also on PC).
> 
> Unless anyone else has something to add to that list?


I have both PS3 & 360, play RPG's on the 360 & sports/action games on PS3, then whatever is non multi-platform I get for wahtever system it's for

Fuck the Wii, just playin


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I've never attempted to brag about how the PS3 is supposedly better, because I'd rather keep a level ground of karma between both fans. However, if someone gets on my shit and starts to verbally fap over their precious console, the only argument I'll bring up is the painful lack of games worth buying for the system, that aren't multi-platform.
> 
> Halo 3 and Reach, Gears of War 2 and 3, and Fable 2. After a bit of looking up, those are the only blockbuster games I can think of which are only for 360. (And no, GOW 1, Fable 3 and every Mass Effect is also on PC).
> 
> Unless anyone else has something to add to that list?


PS3 with a lack of games? PLEASE we got, Twisted Metal, Gran Turismo 5, God of War 3, Heavy Rain, Little Big Planet 1 & 2, Killzone 1, 2, & 3, Metal Gear Solid 4, Resistance 1 & 2, inFAMOUS 1 & 2, Uncharted 1, 2 & 3, and many more.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

best game ever is only for nitendo, mario kart


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Hey Snake this date of yours, how hot is she?


She is pretty hot for, a normal girl, in my opinion.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

And all the games will bow down to the king when GTA V comes out + the expansion packs


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Well I recall calling you a hypocrite and egomaniac which by the way is true, and yet I got no response. I wonder why eh?
> 
> The fact that 3-4 former 'Jobbers' who you were okay with before they got dissed by older members, but then just out of the blue changed opinions and claimed they are trash. Does reputation mean that much to you here?
> 
> ...


I have responded to you, but you were a crybaby and ran away. I was the reason that Sheamus left, not the older members, I told him some truths, he couldn't handle it, and cracked the shits and left. Posting some stupid goodbye message and returning a few days later. You think YOU"RE the reason this thread is good? HAHA that's funny. There's been nearly 3000 posts in this thread, you think a couple of shitty paint pictures were the highlights, your're delusional boy. This thread has been going great guns in your absence. And now since you and Sheamus have come back, it's turned to shit again. Stop trying to suck up to us. The older members don't like you, and the majority of us don't either.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> She is pretty hot for, a normal girl, in my opinion.


Just don't kill her.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I think the edge goes to ps3 in terms of exclusives, but I own both consoles so it's a non-issue. As far as graphics are concerned some say, ps3 and some say 360, I can't really tell the difference. Not that it matters though, I ain't a graphics whore.


The Wii U basically has 360/PS3 graphics it seems. 

They are only, what, 7 years late? :lol

The "PS4/Xbox 720" will probably have significantly better "graphics" that the Wii U.

...

But why do I care?
I enjoy it so much when people get into fanboyish arguments (by itself), and especially if it's about PS3 vs Xbox 360.

Us PC guys just stand on the sidelines and laugh.
The Wii "guys" just stand in the corner and, I dunno, play Wii Fit or something.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I can tell. This thread has gone downhill since you came back. Everything you touch turns to shit. What happened to I'm leaving and I'm not coming back? You do realise that just makes you sad and pathetic right? I'm not even trying to flame you here, fact of the matter is this forum is much better off without you.


A little harsh there, Bully. While I agree it was a dick move to make a thread saying you're leaving and then return a few days later but he did say he was sorry.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DualShock said:


> And all the games will bow down to the king when *GTA V* comes out + the expansion packs



:mark:

SO IT IS COMING OUT? 

Shit man, I've heard rumours that the GTA series were going to end, but I seriously doubted that, they are legendary.Q

Ahh great. Now I have 3 games to choose. PES 13', WWE 13', and GTA V. Great. 
D:




Mystical said:


> A little harsh there, Bully. While I agree it was a dick move to make a thread saying you're leaving and then return a few days later but he did say he was sorry.


I never said I was leaving the thread or the forum, I said I was leaving the 'stable'. I'm not Sheamus.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Just don't kill her.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Lol, Anderson fearing for Random Hot Girl's life. :lol


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> She is pretty hot for, a normal girl, in my opinion.


have you dated non-normal girls before


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Lol, Anderson fearing for Random Hot Girl's life. :lol


Nah if she dies IDGAF, just giving Snakey boy some advice


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Only hookers if that counts.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

NoyK said:


> :mark:
> 
> SO IT IS COMING OUT?
> 
> ...


its not going come out till next year sometime tho it sucks.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> have you dated non-normal girls before


he digs crazy chicks


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical said:


> A little harsh there, Bully. While I agree it was a dick move to make a thread saying you're leaving and then return a few days later but he did say he was sorry.


Sheamus is a moron. He shouldn't have been a crybaby, he shouldn't have posted that thread and he shouldn't have come back. Simple.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

From the WF Birthday Thread:



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I know you all may not believe this but today 1st October is my birthday


Well fuck me, that is an epiphany to behold. A surprise birthday in a birthday thread? Whoah-ho, slow down there sugarcube, you've caught us all out of breath.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Only hookers if that counts.


Did they take credit cards?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

To be honest I don't know. I just paid them in cash.

Seriously do you guys have some hooker storys?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> :mark:
> 
> SO IT IS COMING OUT?
> 
> ...


I was talking about sheamus, not you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mystical said:


> I was talking about sheamus, not you.



Oh, my bad. Where did he go anyway? 




BULLY said:


> I have responded to you, but you were a crybaby and ran away. I was the reason that Sheamus left, not the older members, I told him some truths, he couldn't handle it, and cracked the shits and left. Posting some stupid goodbye message and returning a few days later. You think YOU"RE the reason this thread is good? HAHA that's funny. There's been nearly 3000 posts in this thread, you think a couple of shitty paint pictures were the highlights, your're delusional boy. This thread has been going great guns in your absence. And now since you and Sheamus have come back, it's turned to shit again. Stop trying to suck up to us. *The older members don't like you, and the majority of us don't either.*




Still dodging my point. You were okay with Sheamus and me before, now suddently you're not. I know why though, don't worry. You just don't want to admit it.

And I'm sure at least each 10 pages my name pops up in here. Just like the last 20 pages, I left, and I was the main topic of the conversation for a bit. Not trying to sound like a cool mofo', but come on now stop being bias.

And about the bolded part, believe me, you're wrong about that. Like someone said before, Reputation doesn't mean that much, but it does tell you a whole lot about if what you post is shit or not.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> To be honest I don't know. I just paid them in cash.
> 
> Seriously do you guys have some hooker storys?


In Turkey I saw this hooker running from her pimp and hiding behind a car. If my Mum wasn't there I would have shouted at the pimp and said "she's over there" :lmao.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK, You proved to everybody here that you've a LIAR. I never made racial slurs to anybody.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I actually meant some live experience with paying for one. unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Still dodging my point. You were okay with Sheamus and me before, now suddently you're not. I know why though, don't worry. You just don't want to admit it.
> 
> And I'm sure at least each 10 pages my name pops up in here. Just like the last 20 pages, I left, and I was the main topic of the conversation for a bit. Not trying to sound like a cool mofo', but come on now stop being bias.
> 
> And about the bolded part, believe me, you're wrong about that. Like someone said before, Reputation doesn't mean that much, but it does tell you a whole lot about if what you post is shit or not.


I'm willing to give anyone a chance but when someone acts like a moron I call them out on it. I've called multiple posters in this thread on it, like You Heard and they actually lifted their game. But when I said it to you and Sheamus in Sheamus's case he spat the dummy and made a good bye thread, in your case you left the "stable" and tried to suck up to the older members. When that didn't work, you came back here. 

Now you are trying to join in a conversation in a desperate attempt to be liked. And that's your big problem, you are trying too hard to be liked, and pretend that I do the same. Nope. I'm a leader you are just a follower. You've been trying to ride my coattails since day 1.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> NoyK, You proved to everybody here that you've a LIAR. I never made racial slurs to anybody.


Oh, I almost forgot:



You_heard? said:


> Don't dodge the question you stupid bitch.
> 
> Yeah because Cat said so right?



No, because IT IS despicable to diss family members.

But yeah, here goes since you asked.

I can go on if you want. But I'm sure it's enough.




Spoiler: You_heard? is such an original poster






You_heard? said:


> you're a fake ass *****





You_heard? said:


> You must be one insecure *****





You_heard? said:


> You basically buried yourself you fake ass *****





You_heard? said:


> You stupid bitch, go eat a dick





You_heard? said:


> ***** you gay. I am not showing you my penis.





You_heard? said:


> Shit, that ***** might be.





You_heard? said:


> Look at this ******* right here





You_heard? said:


> Your dad must be retarded





You_heard? said:


> ***** shut your mouth





You_heard? said:


> You matter as well be gay





You_heard? said:


> I never even thought that AT ALL *****. You matter as well come out the closet.





You_heard? said:


> I've gotten under sXe_Maverick's skin. That ***** all mad it looks like he needs a blunt so that he can stfu.





You_heard? said:


> Muthafucka i'm far from mad. Like I said before this is a game bitch. I pretty much exposed you and that punk bitch BULLY. it's pretty evident that you both like to fuck Kangaroos. Don't deny this.






Yeah, you'll make a great admin (Y)



BULLY said:


> I'm willing to give anyone a chance but when someone acts like a moron I call them out on it. I've called multiple posters in this thread on it, like You Heard and they actually lifted their game. But when I say it you and Sheamus in Sheamus's case he spat the dummy and made a good bye thread, in your case you left the "stable" and tried to suck up to the older members. When that didn't work, you came back here.
> 
> Now you are trying to join in a conversation in a desperate attempt to be liked. And that's your big problem, you are trying too hard to be liked, and pretend that I do the same. Nope. I'm a leader you are just a follower. You've been trying to ride my coattails since day 1.



When did I try to suck up to older members, by the way? Please tell.

Dude, that was in-character stuff, to make the thread interesting. Talking about taking things seriously. Going by your logic, I'm an evil genious who kisses your ass, but is planning on legit kill you and taking over a thread on a wrestling forum
..Really ?
Come on man.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I actually meant some live experience with paying for one. unk


I know but I'm 16 best I got brah.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Sheamus is a moron. He shouldn't have been a crybaby, he shouldn't have posted that thread and he shouldn't have come back. Simple.


I'm not going to lie, I really do think that other account is his. Which he denys so who knows. But yeah, you're right he is a fucking moron. But I do have a little symphathy for him. NoyK on the other hand, fuck him. He started on me and you_heard? as soon as he came back. But noyK is alright too I guess as long as he stops mentioning me every post.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Oh, I almost forgot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see no racial slurs there you pussy. You just jealous.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I have one when I was in Tokyo, RS. Involving Yakuza shit and all that.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, okay. Well, I guess I have to tell my story.

So, on a class trip me and a friend of mine paid for Hookers to give us a blowjob. But those bitches screwed us over and after about 15 minutes we both still didn't cum so they said we just paid for a quickie and then left us alone. unk2


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Never had to pay for a hooker as I was a looker, lol j/k the only story I have is how we used to as teen-agers go down to The Combat Zone, which a section of Boston that used to (been cleaned up in the last 20 years, fuck I'm old) and my buddy used to hang a $20 out the window then roll the window up so it'd just flap in the wind, then he'd drive by all slow & shit and they thought it was job offer then he'd speed up and slow down, until a pimp would show up...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I didn't see no racial slurs there you pussy. You just jealous.


eyton


Yeah, you don't know what racial slurs are.


----


Mystical, why so gotten to? 

Everyone takes the things I say way too serious here. Holy shit. It's the Internet, folks. :lol

The saving grace is that are people here who I mock and diss, but they actually know how to take it and join the fun.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Oh, I almost forgot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are sucking up to people on a consistent basis. Hell you're doing it right now. In this thread. In the other thread you were sucking up to Cat, saying how hot she looks in her profile pic. Pathetic. That's just one example. It's not like these are isolated incidents, this just seems to be a part of your personality - suck up. As well as being a cry baby, but I've already addressed that. I don't know what that evil genius thing is all about I never said any of that. You are just a suck up and a cry baby simple. Accept what people tell you and maybe you will be more respected instead of people laughing at how pathetic you are.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

There's always two different conversations going on in here.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> eyton
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't know what racial slurs are.
> ...


Ironic since you said I used racial slurs.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Never had to pay for a hooker as I was a looker, lol j/k the only story I have is how we used to as teen-agers go down to The Combat Zone, which a section of Boston that used to (been cleaned up in the last 20 years, fuck I'm old) and my buddy used to hang a $20 out the window then roll the window up so it'd just flap in the wind, then he'd drive by all slow & shit and they thought it was job offer then he'd speed up and slow down, until a pimp would show up...


Is that all you have to contribute, CMWit? Screwing with some poor hookers?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Ironic since you said I used racial slurs.






> ...... / Niger / nig / ***** / ***** / ***** (Caribbean) / ***** / ****** / ****** / ***** / ****** / ****** / ****** / ******** / *******
> (International) An American-English *slur* originally used to refer to black-skinned people, but developed a dual meaning in the late 20th century.



:westbrook2

-----

This thread needs a topic change. Take it to PM's if you want to keep arguing. Don't derail it. But if you want to, be my guest.

I was enjoying the Gaming topic.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> :westbrook2


You are so ignorant. ***** basically means dude or bro for black people. How the fuck is that a racial slur?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> There's always two different conversations going on in here.


Unfortunatley only one of them is interesting right now.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fucking hell nearly at 3000 posts.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I would like to know how many hours I spent in this thread.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Posts. Is that all you care about Anderson?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> You too? Sucks eh? I can't even get out of my room without sneezing 5 times in a row :side:
> Good thing though, it is Monday, and Mondays in school usually suck.
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol, i'm just goofin around.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> *Fucking hell* nearly at 3000 posts.


Is it wrong that I read that in a British accent? :lol


We should reach 3k posts in a classy manner. Let's talk about wine and women.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I would like to know how many hours I spent in this thread.


I don't know but you posted in it 152 times. Congrats.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm going to WM 29 with a suit on.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Listen NoyK, can we talk?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I'm going to WM 29 with a suit on.



Now this is an interesting topic.

Was there ever any fan in the audience wearing a suit? 



RevolverSnake said:


> Listen NoyK, can we talk?


Sure. You're not going to propose to me are you?

I'll say yes :O


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Nah if she dies IDGAF, just giving Snakey boy some advice


I thought you were benevolent, eh.



andersonasshole900 said:


> There's always two different conversations going on in here.


Yeah, but I think he did it better. 

Then again, the performance last year was sick.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

5 %, not bad.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Posts. Is that all you care about Anderson?


Posting matters.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK is right, Bully is a phony.

No offence, Bully, I just don't like you. If i recall corectly, we "argued" since day one.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> I thought you were benevolent, eh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion, japanese films are amazing. The movies you suggested were really good!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

> Sure. You're not going to propose to me are you?
> 
> I'll say yes :O


No. Don't worry. I just wanted to ask you if you know anything about Sri Lanka.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Huh?


It's a cool town, but I never visited it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Posting matters.


Why don't you dance a little?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> [quote="NoyK] Sure. You're not going to propose to me are you?
> 
> I'll say yes :O


No. Don't worry. I just wanted to ask you if you know anything about Sri Lanka.[/QUOTE]

Uhh. All I remember when that name pops up is the tragic 2004 Tsunami.

...But something tells me that's not what you are talking about. :hmm:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Why don't you dance a little?


I do Performing Arts so I dance enough at school thanks.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Out of the current jobbers

BULLY: 411
RevolverSnake: 332
Whap Me Jungles: 234
andersonasshole900: 181
SonoShion: 154
JT Martin: 148
Zankman Jack: 120
Froot / Keyser Söze: 114
Crimson 3:16™: 95
DualShock: 87
R.K.O Peep: 74
CMWit: 57
Apex Rattlesnake: 16

It may interest y'all.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> NoyK is right, Bully is a phony.
> 
> No offence, Bully, I just don't like you. If i recall corectly, we "argued" since day one.


I wouldn't call it arguing more me burying you and you getting upset. I find it ironic that the two biggest phonys on this forum would call me that. I'm not a rejoiner like you. Pretending to be someone else, wouldn't that appear "phony?" Or phony as in saying you're going to leave and not come back, but come back anyway? Your whole existance on this forum has been full of lies and "phoniness"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

411 posts. Jesus christ.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sheamus got :buried


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Uhh. All I remember when that name pops up is the tragic 2004 Tsunami.
> 
> ...But something tells me that's not what you are talking about. :hmm:


Actually I'm talking about the massacare that happen there.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Suppose this isn't the best time to pop back up.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Out of the current jobbers
> 
> BULLY: 411
> RevolverSnake: 332
> ...


Where do you get this info?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome back Shameus.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Where do you get this info?


Click the post count number when you enter this thread.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Premium shit I guess.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey that's pretty neat.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I ain't no premium muthafucka. It's just the "Who Posted" feature you get when you click this thread's post count.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Premium shit I guess.


No..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Actually I'm talking about the massacare that happen there.


What about it.

Well, I was 13/14, and it was the saddest news day since 9/11. Especially since I had relatives on vacation there, they made it though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Did you guys know that it is in fact, hip, to be square?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I only have like 6 posts, didn't get into this thread until late :hhh


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> SonoShion, japanese films are amazing. The movies you suggested were really good!


Hey go check out our forum I changed some shit around.



NoyK said:


> Uhh. All I remember when that name pops up is the tragic 2004 Tsunami.
> 
> ...But something tells me that's not what you are talking about. :hmm:


 Hey bro lets squash our beef. Even though we talked alot of shit to eachother I find your comebacks pretty funny.



Whap Me Jungles said:


> Out of the current jobbers
> 
> BULLY: 411
> RevolverSnake: 332
> ...



Are we still cool or what?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Did you guys know that it is in fact, hip, to be square?


Well, that depends. why?



NoyK said:


> What about it.
> 
> Well, I was 13/14, and it was the saddest news day since 9/11. Especially since I had relatives on vacation there, they made it though.


Ah, who gives a rats ass?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Hey go check out our forum I changed some shit around.
> 
> 
> Hey bro lets squash our beef. Even though we talked alot of shit to eachother I find your comebacks pretty funny.
> ...


All right i'll check it out right now, did we get any new members yet?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope you guys changed your rules. 

lolplagarism


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Thanks, now I am sad to see that Samoon only has 4 posts here.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Hey bro lets squash our beef. Even though we talked alot of shit to eachother I find your comebacks pretty funny.


 Eh fine, the in-forum character shtick has been degrading lately anyway, too many people take it seriously. As surprising as it is, you're actually not one of them.


--


I'm still in this thread's top-10 post cunt. 8*D


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Samoon the matre'd from Canel Bar?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Eh fine, the in-forum character shtick has been degrading lately anyway, too many people take it seriously. As surprising as it is, you're actually not one of them.
> 
> 
> --
> ...


:lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

No one cares about you or your post count, NoyK.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Nor do they care about you.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Post count is not terrible important to me.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> All right i'll check it out right now, did we get any new members yet?


Not yet,.but I got our name out there so people will join soon



BULLY said:


> I hope you guys changed your rules.
> 
> lolplagarism


Lol Yeah, I changed it. One of the other admins( who used to be a poster here) copied right of the rules here.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Although, *cunt*... That's another thing


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Nor do they care about you.


You still butthurt aren't you?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

***


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

It's hilarious how we show little-to-no unity.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> ***


English slang for a cigarette.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

We were fine yesterday.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> It's hilarious how we show little-to-no unity.


only toward Noyk and Sheamus


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> You still butthurt aren't you?


There's nothing for me to be butthurt about.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Mystical, sorry but i'ma have to resign from your pro wrestling forum. It's nothing personal by the way.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought we are the Straight Jobbing Society.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> There's nothing for me to be butthurt about.


Okay than.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I thought we are the Straight Jobbing Society.


:lol

MONDAY NIGHT JOB

EPISODE 300

;D


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I thought we are the Straight Jobbing Society.


Sounds rather smutty...


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Eh fine, the in-forum character shtick has been degrading lately anyway, too many people take it seriously. As surprising as it is, you're actually not one of them.
> 
> 
> --
> ...


Speaking of gimmicks, where has Anark been hidding? I haven't seen him since Sheamus mad that thread.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard?, why drop the last topic by the way? Oh yeah, I proved you wrong, and you have no comeback whatsoever. Good job on retiring from the Admin position on the forum though, respect. You're so not fit to it.


[quote="NoyK]I'm still in this thread's top-10 post cunt. 8*D[/quote]
...I meant 'count'. Stupid old Windows 95-era Keyboards :$


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

3000!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

#3000


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

3002


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> #3000


:troll


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

#3000 indeed.

(though 300 is better)


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> You_heard?, why drop the last topic by the way? Oh yeah, I proved you wrong, and you have no comeback whatsoever. Good job on retiring from the Admin position on the forum though, respect. You're so not fit to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...I meant 'count'. Stupid old Windows 95-era Keyboards :$


You stupid bitch. I already replied to you. 

Pay attention.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

We're well on our way now.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Niugh, if I congratulated every millenium post count, it would be like Billy Madison throwing a party for each of his graduations.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You stupid bitch. I already replied to you.
> 
> Pay attention.


Oh, so you still think you're right, not the English Dictionary eh?

Alright man, if it makes you happy and feeds your ego. :lol


---


3000. Damn. Regardless if this will be remembered in a positive or negative way, it's in the history of this forum. :cool2
I still think this thread's underrated.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bad Ass


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice little jobber feud or two to make this moment at least partly memorable.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Might as well post some asses then kick each other's asses. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

#boots2asses


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Hey Mystical, sorry but i'ma have to resign from your pro wrestling forum. It's nothing personal by the way.


Ok, let me ban you since you're resigning unless you plan on coming back.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It sucks to post the last post on a page. unk3


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Indeed it does.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Oh, so you still think you're right, not the English Dictionary eh?
> 
> Alright man, if it makes you happy and feeds your ego. :lol
> 
> ...


I don't think i'm right, I know i'm right. ***** is not a racial slur, Ni99ger is. Get that through your thick head of yours.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

gotta time it better RS.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Ok, let me ban you since you're resigning unless you plan on coming back.


Yeah you could ban me bro.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Asses are overrated.


#BoobsFTW


















I swear, Hannah Minx takes away all my sanity and pervyness control.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The boots:



Spoiler: BOOTS















And now the asses:



Spoiler: ASSES


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Is that all you have to contribute, CMWit? Screwing with some poor hookers?


Pretty much the extent of my dealings with the ladies of the night...like I said neer needed them, was bit of a slut back in the day, wild oats an' all


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> The boots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work you Sponglicking dick bandit dictator


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Pretty much the extent of my dealings with the ladies of the night...like I said neer needed them, was bit of a slut back in the day, wild oats an' all


Just cool it with the anti-Prostitute actions.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Pretty much the extent of my dealings with the ladies of the night...like I said neer needed them, was bit of a slut back in the day, wild oats an' all


Was? :kobe


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Was? :kobe


Sprechen Sie bitte in einer Sprache die uns allen geläufig ist, wie z.B. Englisch.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ich spreche Englisch Sie Badly Darm Durchfall gezogen


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

About to watch some more Adventure Time, when the character's voices reminded me of this:

Anyone know what the voice actors of Rugrats are doing these days?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Just cool it with the anti-Prostitute actions.


Oh no I have no qaums with the oldest profession in the world, to each their own



BULLY said:


> Was? :kobe


Was as in no need to be anymore, #marriage, lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Es scheint offensichtlich, dass Sie auf die Hilfe von Google Übersetzer angewiesen sind. Ich persönlich finde dies erbärmlich. Ich meine ich Spreche auch fließend Deutsch, warum können Sie das nicht, herr Bully?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Ich spreche Englisch Sie Badly Darm Durchfall gezogen


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ich möchte zu erstechen dich zu Tode und spielen Sie mit Ihrem Blut.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Too... Much... Fluff...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Deshalb sprechen wir Deutsch?






-----


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That reminds me I need to go to the supermarket and pick up some watermelons.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Too... Much... *Fluff*...


FUCK ME!!! you just reminded me that I missed the FLuff festival on Sat. Damn!!!!:frustrate:cuss:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fluff festival? Sounds awesome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lawl


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ich habe ein Auge auf einen deutschen chick, und seitdem habe ich alles, was ich vergessen haben deutsche Scheiße sollte letzte Woche Smackdown DEUTSCHLAND DEUTSCHLAND DEUTSCHLAND sein. Jetzt können?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Even translated into english, that made little sense.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Fluff festival? Sounds awesome.


Yes one of the worlds most tasty items was created in my home toan and we have a festival every year for it, cook offs, art, music, all fun stuff and I FN missed it!! GDit!!!!!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Even translated into english, that made little sense.


Google translate failed me.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone know what I'm talking about Fluff? Ever have a fluffenutter?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

May have to post some girlie pics soon, starting to feel like a sausage fest here...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah sorry CM Wit I'm thinking a different kind of fluff I think LOL


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Nah sorry CM Wit I'm thinking a different kind of fluff I think LOL


:vince


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Nah sorry CM Wit I'm thinking a different kind of fluff I think LOL


Man you guys are missing out fluffenutter is one of the best things I have ever ate, sooo fucking good, was going to make some enchiladas for dinner now it is fluffenutters


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

When I see the word "Fluffernutter" I picture something else entirely..


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Semen sandwich? Just no.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Semen sandwich? Just no.


Could be paint..


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ich möchte alle Anwesenden in unserem schönen Ringerforum bitten die universalsprache englisch zu betätigen damit auch die Leute die das deutsch nicht so mächtig sind auch was verstehen. Danke im Voraus und viel Spass mit unserer kunterbunten Diskussionsrunde








Ether said:


> I only have like 6 posts, didn't get into this thread until late :hhh


Don't worry. This thread will make it to at least 500 pages. If you want you can make it to the top 5


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Speaking German? That is so 20 minutes ago.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this is the kind of "Fluffy" BULLY is talking about.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Feed NoyK a stray cat.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Speaking German? That is so 20 minutes ago.


Sorry I am too slow today


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that's closer to the mark.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys, i might go premium in a few days.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I wanna see someone post some ass or tits gifs!!!!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Does WF Foum take credit card?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Hey guys, i might go premium in a few days.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Feed NoyK a stray cat.


Well yes, I like eating *pussy**cat*s. 8*D

You'll never get this one. 

I am so going to regret saying this if you do.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Semen sandwich? Just no.





andersonasshole900 said:


> Could be paint..


Do not besmirch my beloved Fluff!!! It is neither paint nor semen it is Fluff, the magical goodness of marshmellow creme, don't make me turn this internet around!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Credit, debit or paypal. Those are your options.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Hey guys, i might go premium in a few days.


In this forum or the forum of Mystical?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whose forum was the Tekken one?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> I wanna see someone post some ass or tits gifs!!!!!



I just did. But hey, here's another one for ya.



Spoiler: So much meat to grab




































:troll


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


Would motorboat...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Does WF Foum take credit card?


You bet they do. I'm going to pay using a pre-paid credit card.



DualShock said:


> In this forum or the forum of Mystical?


This forum. I resigned from Mystical's forum because i'm too dedicated to this forum lol.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I just did. But hey, here's another one for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewww...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Ewww...


You haven't heard? that's the type of women NoyK dates.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Whose forum was the Tekken one?


Zankman's

Also You_heard?, I cannot even wait to 1) Watch the reactions of the other premiums with you in Chatbox, and 2) E-hug you all over in Chatbox

_*bounces giddily, squeeing*_


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You haven't heard? that's the type of women NoyK dates.


Even if it was the case, at least I date women, you date your own wang.



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Ewww...



Fine, fine. Here's something special for ya.




Spoiler: Them' boobs make me wanna party


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

To the fuckers here who have done weed, how is that shit?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Hot gif, DS,


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I fapped to NoyK's gif and I liked it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Poor Apex. Fine I'll be serious now.


Here ya go



Spoiler: TITZ


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you there too Froot? What's your username? And what's his?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> To the fuckers here who have done weed, how is that shit?


I smoke on a daily basis, and it depends on the quality of the grass, if it is on the low end it'll get the job done but won't taste as good.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Weed is god for ya, Kid.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

This thread gets only better


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Are you there too Froot? What's your username? And what's his?


No, as I said, I have little interest than I did a good few years ago. I just recall him stating it earlier 

I haven't even seen the site. Is it froot-looking?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^^^ my boy! (RS)


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Look at my sig young one.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

But seriously. Coke is alot better but if you smoke enough weed it'll be okay I guess.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah if I ever did any drugs weed would be as far as I would go.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's okay. I don't think I'll post in there too much though it's a bit of a geekfest.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah if I ever did any drugs weed would be as far as I would go.


unk3


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah if I ever did any drugs weed would be as far as I would go.


I am that way, never tried anything else just smoke my weed and am happy with that. Shit I ahve 13 more minutes then I shall be packing my bowl and smokin on the highway home


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah if I ever did any drugs weed would be as far as I would go.


When you get older you should try LSD at least once! Make sure you are in a environment you feel comfortable in...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Look at my sig young one.


Speaking of sigs, you know when you get your premium membership you can have also GIFs as your signatures. Something exciting like this


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I used to be one of those twats who looked down their nose at people who do drugs, drink alot and all that shit. Now I am growing up realizing life's shit that stuff appeals to me alot more :lol


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm straight edge.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

With the assistance of a corrupt chemistry teacher at my school, and a few links in the Rosyth drug ring, dealing drugs instead of consuming sounds like an attractive prospect, that I haven't completely been influenced by from an Emmy-Award winning television series.

Might need a firearm though, that's the only issue.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I'm straight edge.


:kobe


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed em', you heard.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I want to try Meth.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DualShock said:


> This thread gets only better



Well here ya go, and everyone else. 




Spoiler: Faptastic
























































































I'll stop posting these now, that's enough I think :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Too much is never enough, Noy K.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I want to try Meth.


Beth death was caused by Meth.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

@NoyK
Very impressive :kane

Time for a change. let's check some videos


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dirk Bach ist heute gestorben.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, my day has officially been ruined.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm. Not sure if this is fappable.













... Or rather scary in a way 






El Chapo said:


> Well, my day has officially been ruined.



Why so?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Es scheint offensichtlich, dass Sie auf die Hilfe von Google Übersetzer angewiesen sind. Ich persönlich finde dies erbärmlich. Ich meine ich Spreche auch fließend Deutsch, warum können Sie das nicht, herr Bully?





BULLY said:


> Ich möchte zu erstechen dich zu Tode und spielen Sie mit Ihrem Blut.





NoyK said:


> Deshalb sprechen wir Deutsch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





andersonasshole900 said:


> Ich habe ein Auge auf einen deutschen chick, und seitdem habe ich alles, was ich vergessen haben deutsche Scheiße sollte letzte Woche Smackdown DEUTSCHLAND DEUTSCHLAND DEUTSCHLAND sein. Jetzt können?



German? Dutch? Russian? 

Which one?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What happened Chapo?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I used to be one of those twats who looked down their nose at people who do drugs, drink alot and all that shit. Now I am growing up realizing life's shit that stuff appeals to me alot more :lol


Git it a try, if ya don't like (send the rest to me) you can just drink


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Dirk Bach ist heute gestorben.
> 
> Gute Nacht.


Macht auf ganz Facebook die Runde, meh.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

El Chapo said:


> Well, my day has officially been ruined.


*THREE DAYS? YOU WERE GONE FOR THREE DAYS!!??*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

DualShock said:


>





NoyK said:


> Spoiler: TITZ


Happy I entered the thread on this page.

EDIT: Woops, this page too.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Git it a try, if ya don't like (send the rest to me) you can just drink


Such a good influence. 

I don't really know anyone who does weed. I'll see.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What happened El Chapo?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Dirk Bach ist heute gestorben.
> 
> Gute Nacht.


Sehr schade. Ich mochte ihn sehr im Dschungelcamp


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn, this thread is really active today. Surprising since it's Monday.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I literally cannot believe that Kelly Kelly thread is still going. Kelly Kelly fan just won't stop trying to convince people that she is a good wrestler.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not sure if you guys remember but I was pretty crunk about my Pro Tools order coming in. Was delayed because I messed up a bit on the card information but it finally came today.

Turns out my headphone order didn't arrive and will instead be here tomorrow. No problem there. So, I go ahead and install Pro Tools. As I'm beginning to test out the recording quality of my microphone by doing a quick track, I've realized that I can't import audio. So now, I will have to continue to shell out money to get the add ons/plug ins to make it work because I found out that I purchased the most limited edition of Pro Tools.

Even worse, I came across a torrent that seems to have one of the latest editions of Pro Tools and it supposedly has the crack, where I won't be limited, nor will I be forced to purchase. So, I'm downloading it now and praying that I wasn't mislead once again and can finally get to recording.

I'm just pissed that if it works, I just wasted $100 that I don't have to spare on a product I won't be using (although it came with a studio quality microphone, pop filter and headphones that I'm yet to receive.

Even worse than that, I spilled my beer. Wouldn't be a problem if it wasn't my last beer. I refuse to leave until I can find out if Pro Tools torrent is actually legit.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

10/10 is she's a nerdy gamer.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn son, that's alot of bad luck there.

Maybe the last few pages will make you feel better.

Or, we can always call Froot to give you one of his hugs.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Not sure if you guys remember but I was pretty crunk about my Pro Tools order coming in. Was delayed because I messed up a bit on the card information but it finally came today.
> 
> Turns out my headphone order didn't arrive and will instead be here tomorrow. No problem there. So, I go ahead and install Pro Tools. As I'm beginning to test out the recording quality of my microphone by doing a quick track, I've realized that I can't import audio. So now, I will have to continue to shell out money to get the add ons/plug ins to make it work because I found out that I purchased the most limited edition of Pro Tools.
> 
> ...


My advice to you is to always check the comments when you download torrents, that way you can get an idea if it's legit or not, and if you have an active anti-virus, get it to check the file as well.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> *THREE DAYS? YOU WERE GONE FOR THREE DAYS!!??*


If you recall, I said I would probably be back later or under a new name. Felt it to be pointless to make a new name and I honestly needed to take a break from this forum, I spent way too much time here.

But, if anybody is surprised or bitter about me "going back on my word", it shows that some take things a bit too serious.

If my Pro Tools torrent is legit, I will likely be gone for good, as music takes over wrestling, socializing on a forum and nearly anything else going on in the world.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Glad you enjoyed em', you heard.


Yeah my homies and was fucked up while watching them lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> My advice to you is to always check the comments when you download torrents, that way you can get an idea if it's legit or not, and if you have an active anti-virus, get it to check the file as well.


Well, there were no comments, as this was the only Windows version I seen and every other was for Mac and I must be the only person in the world still using Windows.

But, I do have Norton Anti Virus.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Show me the link to the torrent


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Which ones are you talking about?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Show me the link to the torrent


http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/414528413/pro+tools?tab=summary#.UGn-b03A8ko


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^^ The world and its problems...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo try this one I read through the comments and it seems legit, has more seeders so should go faster. http://kat.ph/avid-pro-tools-hd-10-3-0-windows-patch-v-r-chingliu-t6680758.html


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You should have just purchased it instead of downloading it El Chapo. Shit like that can get you a virus. But yeah that sucks though.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> El Chapo try this one I read through the comments and it seems legit, has more seeders so should go faster. http://kat.ph/avid-pro-tools-hd-10-3-0-windows-patch-v-r-chingliu-t6680758.html


Thanks, Bully. Would give you green if I could.



And I did buy a version @ you_heard but the one I purchased was so limited that it would have taken more yens than I can currently afford to spend.

Not only that but I have no clue how to use Pro Tools. I was more familiar with Cakewalk Sonar and Cool Edit Pro but my producer uses Pro Tools and the shit is top notch. I should have known better when I was charged slightly over $100 for professional production software.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Just wanted to add this.

Before I took a break, I posted in the Tell The Truth thread about getting high and disclosed that top notch weed in my area goes for $25 a gram (our grams are 1.5 on a scale).

Rated R implied that I should move out of that "shit hole" because I'm getting ripped off. No matter the prices, what sense does it make to move because somebody else thinks I'm being overcharged for weed, when I have to complaints at all.

To top it off, I don't even smoke weed anymore, haven't (aside from a risk on July 4) for quite some time.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Thanks, Bully. Would give you green if I could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand now. Did you try downloading a user name and a password? That's what my homie did on FL Studios.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Just wanted to add this.
> 
> Before I took a break, I posted in the Tell The Truth thread about getting high and disclosed that top notch weed in my area goes for $25 a gram (our grams are 1.5 on a scale).
> 
> ...


What the fuck? I can get a dub for 15$ at the medical shop. And they usually be around 20$ in the streets. Who is your dealer?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't seen that thread but I guess it doesn't matter since I don't smoke anymore.

Weed here goes for $20 or a dealer will do two for $30 or three for $50. If they have a decent supply that is. Usually they will do a gram at 1.1 or 1.2 if they have scales. 1.5 is pretty generous.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I understand now. Did you try downloading a user name and a password? That's what my homie did on FL Studios.


Well, I have in the past with Cakewalk Sonar but the PC it was on eventually crashed. So, I purchased the entire program but I got in a bit of trouble and when I came back home, my PC and microphone were missing from my house and my door wasn't locked.

But, I searched various sites and was going to just download Sonar and get a serial/crack for it but my Anti Virus protector wouldn't let me enter the site, saying something about it was dangerous so I just stopped.



On another note, I have a registry optimizer running and I realize my laptop has over 240 errors so far and the optimizer isn't even half way complete. It's not even a third complete.

FML


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

El Chapo said:


> If you recall, I said I would probably be back later or under a new name. Felt it to be pointless to make a new name and I honestly needed to take a break from this forum, I spent way too much time here.


Well you interpreted most of your "goodbye" post with the conveyance of a heartfelt farewell. You left little hope of returning.

_"Who knows, I might be back later, might join down the road under a new name. Fact is, I'm bored with this shit."_

Key word = "might", not "probably".

If you're ever planning to be gone for..._*wince*_ three (fucking) days, just log off for a while. Maybe your admirers will be blessed with a pleasant surprise when they see you come back.

Like a game of peek-a-boo.

_*gasp*_ Where's El Chapo? Huh? Wheeeeeerrrrreeee's El Chapoooooo?

HERE HE IS!!

_*GASP*_ Where has he gone now? Huh? Wherever could he be?

THERE HE IS!!!

_*giggles*_

:3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you want to clean up your pc I recommend dowloading cccleaner. (it's free)

http://www.piriform.com/CCLEANER


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, for years, our grams were originally 1.0, unless they looked out for you.

But, when my homeboy started selling weed, I noticed he would weight out 1.5 as a gram. I said damn, you hooked me up. He said when it's kush, the grams are 1.5 but for everything else, it's 1.0. But the fucked part is eventhough a gram here is 1.5, eights are still 3.5 and quarters are still 7.5.

Might sound crazy but I used to get high as shit. Me and my homies would smoke at least an ounce a day, drink 4 cases of Coors Light, do about 15-20 loritabs/tylox/percocets, occasionally do 3-4 oxycodone 30's, sniff about a gram or 2 of powder, possibly drink a bottle or 2 of Gin, take an X pill and at the end of the night, we would all pop a Xanax to come down from all the shit we already did so we could go to sleep.

We fucked with codiene but it wasn't always around and tuss was nearly impossible to get.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Well, for years, our grams were originally 1.0, unless they looked out for you.
> 
> But, when my homeboy started selling weed, I noticed he would weight out 1.5 as a gram. I said damn, you hooked me up. He said when it's kush, the grams are 1.5 but for everything else, it's 1.0. But the fucked part is eventhough a gram here is 1.5, eights are still 3.5 and quarters are still 7.5.
> 
> ...


Dafuq?

"Hardcore", lol.

Oh and Bully - Tekken Nation


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

While waiting for my Pro Tools to install, figured I'd tell you guys a story. Everything I'm about to say is 100% truth.

There was this guy from out of town that moved in the neighborhood a few years back, we called him "Gucci". "Gucci" was sort of a baller, had all the money, all the girls and a variety of rides, including a clean ass sky blue bubble Caprice on 24's. No surprise how he got it, he was a big time crack dealer. 

He had everything you could ask for but suddenly, he began changing. He's always a heavy weed smoker, coke sniffer and loved ecstacy. But his appearance began to change, at times, he's giving fiends 8 balls for crack in exchange for a lighter. Rumor was that he began smoking crack but we gave him the benefit of the doubt. Needless to say, we were wrong. Shortly after starting to smoke crack, the cars were gone. At any given time in the past, he was known to have no less than $25,000 in his pocket, even attempting to pay $1500 to get me and 2 others in the strip club because we didn't have ID's. But once he began "chasing the dragon", he barely could show $5.

But, he was a good dude, so we kept fucking with him. Then 1 day, another guy by the name of "CD", formerly from our hood, had beef with 3 others from our hood, "Dre", "D" and "Quick". It resulted in the 3 putting a beating on "CD" that he would never forget. "Gucci", who was known as a guy that would let his pistol off, was doing bad and gave "CD" an idea: For $500, he would shoot up "Dre's" car. "CD" accepted and later that night, they performed a drive by with a pump shotgun, nearly blowing "D's" head off, had he not been slumped down in the seat, high off Xanax. You would think that would have started a war but everybody remained cool.

Until about a year later.

"Dre", "D" and "Quick" had mentioned to "Gucci" they were going to chill with females and asked if he wanted to go. He accepted. Before they would take off, they would ride on a back road, park, and smoke a couple blunts and drink a few 40's. "Gucci", drunk off his ass, stepped out the car to piss. Thats when "D" advised the others "it's time". Little did "Gucci" know, the 3 were texting each other in the car, planning a way to extract revenge for him shooting up their car, the same car they were in at this very time. So, as "Gucci" is pissing, with his back turned to the car, "D", the youngest of the crew, steps out and begins firing at "Gucci" with a 22 revolver. "Gucci", having been shot plenty of times before in the city, thought they were letting off fireworks. That is, until he turned around and saw "D" with the gun. He asked "what you doing, you gonna shoot me?", to which "D" replied, "yeah *****, remember you tried to kill us".

"Quick" steps out with another pistol and they shot "Gucci" a total of 13 times. As he drops down, pleading for his life, "D" approaches him with these sinister words: "you ready to die, *****?". "Gucci" continues to plead for his life but "D" pays him no mind and pulls the trigger. "Click, click". There was nothing left in the chamber. "Quick" had also ran out of rounds. At that moment, they began picking up rocks and beating "Gucci" with him, about the face, breaking his nose and knocking out a few teeth. Throughout all this, "Gucci" is begging them to stop, take him to a hospital so he won't die and he'll say he was victim of a drive by and didn't know who did it. Throughout all that, "Dre", the guy with the least participation in the incident, decides to take "Gucci" to the hospital.

He lays bloody, battered, beaten and clinging to life in the back of "Dre's" Impala. They take him to the hospital but push him out in front of the door and speed off. Unfortunately, a nurse who was on duty at the time, seen the car pull off and recognized who it was, since "Dre" was a frequent visitor to her neighborhood, as he was in relations with her niece. Nurses take "Gucci" into the hospital and save his life, meanwhile, he goes back on his word and tells the cops exactly who shot him.

Next day, they pick the 3 up and charge each with attempted murder, malicious wounding and conspiracy. They were incarcerated for nearly 14 months. "Quick", who's family had enough money to bond him out, was released. He was then informed by "Gucci" that if he paid him $5,000, "Gucci" wouldn't testify. "Quick" accepted, paid "Gucci" and he didn't testify. "D" and "Dre" were released shortly after the initial trial date, with all charges dropped. However, due to his failure to testify and being out on bond for a rather serious charge in Ohio, "Gucci" was arrested less than 2 weeks later and is currently serving 5 years in prison.

That, my friends, is a 100% true story. I'll have others coming soon.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That Gucci guy tanks more bullets than 50 Cent.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow, that's...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The name "Gucci" doesn't sound very gangsta to me. If I wanted to be taken seriously as a street thug I wouldn't name myself after ladies handbags.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So Sheamus came back to this thread? Dude seriously if you quit at least stick to it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sucks waiting an hour for RAW. Good so far? No spoilers.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> While waiting for my Pro Tools to install, figured I'd tell you guys a story. Everything I'm about to say is 100% truth.
> 
> Next day, they pick the 3 up and charge each with attempted murder, malicious wounding and conspiracy. They were incarcerated for nearly 14 months. "Quick", who's family had enough money to bond him out, was released. He was then informed by "Gucci" that if he paid him $5,000, "Gucci" wouldn't testify. "Quick" accepted, paid "Gucci" and he didn't testify. "D" and "Dre" were released shortly after the initial trial date, with all charges dropped. However, due to his failure to testify and being out on bond for a rather serious charge in Ohio, "Gucci" was arrested less than 2 weeks later and is currently serving 5 years in prison.
> 
> That, my friends, is a 100% true story. I'll have others coming soon.


I had to narrow down the quote, but damn that sounds like something off of the first 48 or something.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sucks waiting an hour for RAW. Good so far? No spoilers.


Just expect a major clusterfuck at the start. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah no spoilers in this section, I'm waiting for a good copy download to come up on xwt.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sucks waiting an hour for RAW. Good so far? No spoilers.


Good so far.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Actually been looking forward to this one for a while, so I hope it's not disappointing. lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Actually been looking forward to this one for a while, so I hope it's not disappointing. lol


Well I'm pretty sure why's that.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah no spoilers in this section, I'm waiting for a good copy download to come up on xwt.


Thanks for providing me with that torrent for Pro Tools. After what seemed like an eternity to get it installed, it works and I've even tested it out. Quality is good, so I should be in good shape.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sweet. hook us up a demo when you've layed down some bangin' beats.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well someone's going to be disapointed and sad tonight..


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm downloading Raw. I'm sure it'll be sad and disappointing like it is every week.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ehhh... it was pretty bad to be honest. Even Hell No couldn't save it. There's going to be a moment where you think something big is going to happen or someone's going to come out but...Nah. :no:

Poor swagger_ROCKS though


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I do like MrFluffykins logic. 

"Show your face"

*Writes name on newspaper*


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm downloading Raw. I'm sure it'll be sad and disappointing like it is every week.



well if you take pleasure in masochistic entertainment, go ahead


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They are still Team Friendship to me. I don't care what the "WWE universe" says.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Richard Pryor & Gene Wilder were classic together, especially in See No Evil, Hear No Evil. One of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Richard Pryor used to OWN hecklers


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Funniest bit:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The show was bad. Also yeah poor swagger_rocks this week was the best time to return swagger as a face. Maybe he might come back later in the year as a tag team with bateman


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bateman?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The all american american psychos


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

kat williams is the man, i think hes funnier then richard pyor


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Chris Rock is good too


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> The all american american psychos


bama


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought El Chapo quit?

:lol they all return sooner or later. Twat.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> The show was bad. Also yeah poor swagger_rocks this week was the best time to return swagger as a face. Maybe he might come back later in the year as a tag team with bateman


Raw was one xpac in a diaper away from being wwf 95 bad


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm halfway through watching it now. That was a hell of a botch from Ryback. Was awkward as hell to watch.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I would really like to see something done with Punk/Ryback. I've read that the reason they are teasing it so bad is to be on the safe side, in case Cena isn't ready for HIAC.

Sad part is, if that happens, Punk will likely retain. And I thought Ryback got a helluva ovation last night.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I thought El Chapo quit?
> 
> :lol they all return sooner or later. Twat.


[email protected] ass cocksucker loves stalking me.

If you put this much time & effort towards talking to women in real life, you would be a okay dude.




But you don't. SO FUCK YOU IN THE ASS WITH A POOL STICK, YOU PUNK ASS KANGAROO FUCKING BASTARD!!!

OLE CROCODILE HUNTING LOOKING BITCH!!!

OLE DOWN LOW, DOWN UNDER ASS PUNK!!!

OLE PAUL HOGAN OBSESSED, BUSHWHACKING BITCH!!!


And I'm willing to bet your gay ass red repped me. Sad ass puppy dog, non pussy getting, [email protected] ass bitch.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> [email protected] ass cocksucker loves stalking me.
> 
> If you put this much time & effort towards talking to women in real life, you would be a okay dude.
> 
> ...


Still gotten to


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Still gotten to


Still a morbidly obese [email protected] who can't find his dick and hasn't left his house since September 2006, because he wants to sit on a forum and play "bookie" and stalk other male members.


Just come out the closet already, you fat fuck.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao ^


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> Still a morbidly obese [email protected] who can't find his dick and hasn't left his house since September 2006, because he wants to sit on a forum and play "bookie" and stalk other male members.
> 
> Just come out the closet already, you fat fuck.


:lol

Yeah, I'm FAT. What else have you got? Oh, right, the vBookie argument. What else? Ah yes, the petty schoolyard insults. Ouch, it burns so much.

It's amazing how a little red square can have such a deep effect on your life. It's not hard to see you having posted in a thread and drop in a red square every so often.

I kinda feel sorry for you in a way, Goham.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is amusing.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lol
> 
> Yeah, I'm FAT. What else have you got? Oh, right, the vBookie argument. What else? Ah yes, the petty schoolyard insults. Ouch, it burns so much.
> 
> ...


Truth hurts don't it, you pussyfied, overweight, cocksucking [email protected]

It ain't about the red square, it's about your fat ass stalking the shit out of me. El Chapo this, El Chapo that. You fat, sloppy, piece of shit, you probably dream about me.

I feel sorry for your non pussy getting self, especially since you've spent the last 6 years of your life here because you're terrified of the real world and lack the self esteem to talk to women. You sicken me. I would kill myself before I even live a second of the pathetic life you live.

You're a future pedophile (if you're not already), a man who has an unhealthy obsession with where El Chapo is or what El Chapo posts and you're just a flat out fat, disgusting, hideous, downright **** piece of shit that clogs up the toilet and provides a horrid odor that can't be masked. You disgust me.

School yard insults, ha? The same schoolyards you're not allowed 100 feet within? You pot bellied bitch, FUCK YOU, FUCK YOU IN THE ASS WITH A KANGAROO DICK!!!

I'D PISS, SPIT, SHIT, BLOW MY NOSE & VOMIT ALL OVER YOU, YOU GATOR BELLIED, DICK LICKING, COCKEYED, FUDGE PACKING, HIPPOPOTAMUS LOOKING CUNT!!!

GET A FUCKING LIFE, INSTEAD OF KISSING ASS IN CHATBOX AND HAVING AN OBSESSION WITH OTHER MEN. YOU'RE AN EMBARRASSMENT TO YOUR FAMILY, A FAT, PATHETIC VIRGIN WHO JACKS OFF TO CROCODILE DUNDEE MOVIES AND DRINKS HIS OWN PISS, YOU NASTY ASS [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I realize this thread isn't for "us" (are we still banned from each others' threads/does anyone actually care?), but this is fucking hilarious.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> I realize this thread isn't for "us" (are we still banned from each others' threads/does anyone actually care?), but this is fucking hilarious. Chapo putting the beat down.



Nah, everyone is welcome here. Post as much as you like. This is being amusing. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> I realize this thread isn't for "us" (are we still banned from each others' threads/does anyone actually care?), but this is fucking hilarious.


Nah, I said in the opening post anyone is welcome here. 

Well, Apart from Sheamus.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Nah, everyone is welcome here. Post as much as you like. This is being amusing. :lol


I know your bitch ass ain't talking, Mr. "I don't want to be apart of this "jobber" crew", "everyone please stop with the 11er/12er shit because people won't take me serious if I'm one of you", Mr. "wasn't accepted by the vets or jobbers", so you made a big scene and quit the forum after making a thread contributing to the shittyness the section has been.

You are the epitome of "gotten to" and a HUGE fucking hypocrite and a white knight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

When did I quit the forum again?

Don't worry, I'm not like you. If I do decide to leave, I will, and I won't come back after 3 days because it hits me that I got nothing else to do in my daytime. :lol


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

ON A RAMPAGE, NOBODY IS SAFE.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El chapo on the attack. DAMN


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> When did I quit the forum again?
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not like you. If I do decide to leave, I will, and I won't come back after 3 days because it hits me that I got nothing else to do in my daytime. :lol


Bitch, you did leave and you came right back. I'm glad I came back, as if it wasn't for Bully, I wouldn't have my Pro Tools operating.

Fact is, you didn't want to be a "jobber" because the vets didn't like you and once you quit, you found out they still didn't like you and how the "jobbers" don't like you. They respect you_heard more than you.

Funny how you bring up me quitting but besides your punk ass and that pot bellied, kangaroo humping [email protected], I was well accepted by the "jobbers", eventhough I'm not 1.

They like me more than you. Hell, they like you_heard more than you. And thats saying a lot.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> El chapo on the attack. DAMN


BULLY, I like you, you a good dude. You helped me out big time today. I would have never found that site on my own.

CMWIT is pretty cool, he helped me with something this summer that was very important to my real life.

Everybody else on this forum is cool, hell, scrilla is tolerable.




But




That kangaroo fucking, fat piece of shit, FUCK HIM!!!


And this hypocritical cunt who bitched about people not liking him because of what others have done, despite him giving people plenty of reasons why not to like him, FUCK HIM 2 TIMES!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sure man, if that makes you happy








I really never said I was quitting the forum itself, or this thread for that matter, though







All I said was that I was quitting on trying to stop something that has happened before in other forums







You must drop the weed for a while, maybe you'll be able to see straight









And yeah, I'm also sure everyone here likes You_heard? and yourself more than me









Really 100% right on that one.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> Truth hurts don't it, you pussyfied, overweight, cocksucking [email protected]
> 
> It ain't about the red square, it's about your fat ass stalking the shit out of me. El Chapo this, El Chapo that. You fat, sloppy, piece of shit, you probably dream about me.
> 
> ...


:lmao the anger has consumed you. Just remember, El Chapo, anger leads to fear. Fear leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering. You're clearly suffering at the hands of the red rep.

I've come to terms with being a lazy fatty, doesn't phase me at all.

I think it is about the red squares. The alledged stalking isn't difficult at all - you post in a rant, I red rep you. It's as easy as that.

:lol :lol :lol wow, it's really stung you hasn't it. Length of time on the forum means I'm scared of the real world and lack self esteem to talk to women? Righteo. I've got a job, Goham, and an education, which is more than one could say for your gangbanging ex-con ass. Did Bubba really rail you that hard that he knocked a few too many braincells out?

:lol unhealthy obsession? You post in rants, if it's a shit post (99% chance of that) I give it red rep. It's not that hard.

The schoolyard insults that I tell my kindy kids are immature and unneeded. The fact that a grown 'man' still resorts to them is hilarious.

Cheers for the heads up.

I'm quite content with my life, and I kiss no ass, in spite of what you might be dreaming of, or fondly recollecting. I am fat, but a virgin I am not, so nice try at that card. Crocodile Dundee is an amazing movie and I will definitely 'jack off' to it because Australia is such an awesome country. A lot better than the ghetto squaller that you call home.

Now, next time you speak with your parole officer, ask him for some counselling on how to overcome the evils of red rep.

El Chapo - enaldo sXe_Maverick stalks me and red reps me
Parole Officer - :kobe


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> BULLY, I like you, you a good dude. You helped me out big time today. I would have never found that site on my own.
> 
> CMWIT is pretty cool, he helped me with something this summer that was very important to my real life.


No worries mate.

Yeah CM Wit is a top bloke. One of the people I respect the most on here.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao the anger has consumed you. Just remember, El Chapo, anger leads to fear. Fear leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering. You're clearly suffering at the hands of the red rep.
> 
> I've come to terms with being a lazy fatty, doesn't phase me at all.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you mad. You wasted that many words to try to "refute" what I said?

Don't mean shit, you still a [email protected] ass bitch. Quit lying, punk, you don't get no pussy. You don't get no ass.

Education going to waste because you spend all your time on here. You ain't got no fucking life. Your life consists of hoping you can see a post of mine so you can jizz yourself.

Fucking nasty bastard, sitting in front of the computer all gotdamn day, farting & shitting on your self, pissing in cups because you're afraid if you get up to use the bathroom, you'll miss out on whatever bullshit is going on in chatbox. No bitch would fuck you. BUT YOU'D BE MY BITCH AND I'D PIMP THE SHIT OUT YOUR BUTTERBALL ASS!!!

Do some sit ups, bitch, and lose that bacon off your back. You the definition of those neckbearded virgins non wrestling fans make fun of.

YOU PORKY PIG LOOKING [email protected]!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Sure man, if that makes you happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut the fuck up and go eat a dick, [email protected]!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Shut the fuck up and go eat a dick, [email protected]!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and be "gettin to" some pussy, you limp dicked virgin.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

El Chapo going back to where he started

"Hey Trouble Trouble, you suck!"
"Go eat a dick you *** lol you are gay stupid bitch"


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Your punk ass ain't even worth my time.



Because that post shows you're trying too hard to fit in.

One minute, you kissing ass, next minute, you see other posters in a confrontation and decide to intervene.

You need to "intervene" yourself in the bed with 1 of them chicks in that pic you posted and not that used blow up doll Waz Pervis sold you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Find an insult that it can actually be backed up, I'm not a virgin. You think this pretty pimpin' face hasn't banged yet? Heh. :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Find an insult that it can actually be backed up, I'm not a virgin. You think this pretty pimpin' face hasn't banged yet? Heh. :lol


You right, you probably have "banged".





























Too bad it was "gang banged".



















































By a group of college males on viagra.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Your punk ass ain't even worth my time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waz Pervis is old news.
Only try-hards make jokes about them now.



NoyK said:


> Find an insult that it can actually be backed up, I'm not a virgin. You think this pretty pimpin' face hasn't banged yet? Heh. :lol


:lol

I'm sorry your face got banged. That must have hurt.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Waz Pervis is old news.
> Only try-hards make jokes about them now.


I was telling the truth.


You are the definition of "try hard". Everything you're doing right now is screaming "try hard".



See's El Chapo talking shit.



Decides he wants to talk shit.



And you're a retarded hypocrite. You made a thread announcing you were leaving and here you go, getting on everybody's nerves and fucking up the churches money all over again.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> You are the definition of "try hard". Everything you're doing right now is screaming "try hard".


That being probably true, in my 4 days off the forum, I realised something you will never do.

I DON'T CARE ANYMORE



El Chapo said:


> And you're a retarded hypocrite. You made a thread announcing you were leaving and here you go, getting everybody's nerves and fucking up the churches money all over again.


Didn't you do something similar in the past?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> :lol
> I'm sorry your face got banged. That must have hurt.


Yeah, I got my face smacked hard into her p.. nevermind, we are in PG-Rating time.

Chapo, speaking of homosexuality since you like to bring it up so much, how many former prisoners have asked you if they could stick their wang in your butthole when you walk with your pants down in the street?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Yeah, I got my face smacked hard into her p.. nevermind, we are in PG-Rating time.
> 
> Chapo, speaking of homosexuality since you like to bring it up so much, how many former prisoners have asked you if they could stick their wang in your butthole when you walk with your pants down in the street?


:vince2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You are a try hard though Sheamus. You remember when you left and you sent that goodbye message? People were either glad to see you go or didn't care. While you were gone people didn't say "wheres Sheamus" or "I wish Sheamus would come back" 

When you came back a collective groan was heard throughout the forum. Like we all had a feeling you'd be pathetic enough to come back with your tail between your legs, but we were hoping you'd had the sense and good judgement not to.

Stop trying so hard to fit in. You aren't liked by us or the older members. You are just a waste of space. Now the best you can manage is to hang around and hope that someone will kick the ball to you. But no one will.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You are a try hard though Sheamus. You remember when you left and you sent that goodbye message? People were either glad to see you go or didn't care. While you were gone people didn't say "wheres Sheamus" or "I wish Sheamus would come back"
> 
> When you came back a collective groan was heard throughout the forum. Like we all had a feeling you'd be pathetic enough to come back with your tail between your legs, but we were hoping you'd had the sense and good judgement not to.
> 
> Stop trying so hard to fit in. You aren't liked by us or the older members. You are just a waste of space. Now the best you can manage is to hang around and hope that someone will kick the ball to you. But no one will.


EXACTLY!

No one cared OR They were glad I left!

That's the point!

Then I thought "Why the fuck do *I* care?"

I'm glad you got the point Bully.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> That being probably true, in my 4 days off the forum, I realised something you will never do.
> 
> I DON'T CARE ANYMORE


You care, you just realized you don't have a life away from this forum.



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I am leaving the forum.
> *This isn't a Pervis move, I'm actually leaving.*
> *I'm tired of trying to post good so people can like me, and I'm tired of red rep and people looking down on me.*
> I'm tired of seeing 11ers and 12ers try hard as fuck so that the pretentious veterans can accept them.
> ...



A hypocritical, lying, admitted try hard. 




SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Didn't you do something similar in the past?


Fuck no. 

Never made a thread announcing I was leaving.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY, join the 'Chillin' room with me, forget about these tryhards and serious dudes.

Laying in my bed, playing PES, watching ecchi Anime, eating chocolate cereal, and knowing I'll miss school today and tomorrow cause I got the flu.

Can't get better.:stuff

_Besides the fact I'm on my third tissue box :side:_


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> No one cared OR They were glad I left!
> 
> ...


You wouldn't "get the point" if someone stuck a knife in your retina.

You lack the necessary brain cells to "get anything" and if you had any common sense at all, you wouldn't have come back.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY..


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Chapo, speaking of homosexuality since you like to bring it up so much, how many former prisoners have asked you if they could stick their wang in your butthole when you walk with your pants down in the street?


WHAT THE FUCK YOU TRYNA SAY, PUSSY???

Because I'm black, I dress like what you think, is the stereotypical black man?

Because I'm black, I've been incarcerated?


FUCK YOU, YOU RACIST PIECE OF SHIT!!!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You wouldn't "get the point" if someone stuck a knife in your retina.
> 
> You lack the necessary brain cells to "get anything" and if you had any common sense at all, you wouldn't have come back.


Why? Why would have I not come back?

Because I wouldn't be liked? Because people would hate on me for coming back?

boo-hoo.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

_ I cannot believe that Noyk likes PES better than FIFA_


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> WHAT THE FUCK YOU TRYNA SAY, PUSSY???
> 
> Because I'm black, I dress like what you think, is the stereotypical black man?
> 
> ...


Touchy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Why? Why would have I not come back?
> 
> Because I wouldn't be liked? Because people would hate on me for coming back?
> 
> boo-hoo.


Originally Posted by SheamusO'Shaunessy 
I am leaving the forum.
This isn't a Pervis move, I'm actually leaving.
*I'm tired of trying to post good so people can like me, and I'm tired of red rep and people looking down on me.*
I'm tired of seeing 11ers and 12ers try hard as fuck so that the pretentious veterans can accept them.
I'm tired of heel turns
I'm tired of pre '10 ass kissing
I'm tired of phony people
*I'm tired of people who judge you just for the wrestler you like*
I'm tired of this forum.
This will be the last time I'm online.
Leave your "Good riddance" posts.
I won't see them.


I do not regret spending each other night on this forum for 9 months.
I do not regret leaving.

I bid you adieu





Yeah.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> _ I cannot believe that Noyk likes PES better than FIFA_


Pfff, I'm too used to PES man. Something does tell me to try getting FIFA this year, they say it's better.

But ever since FIFA 06', I was traumatized on how easy 40ft free kicks were easy to score. Shitty gameplay yo.

But now PES 12' AI free-kicks are overpowered.


Ahh decisions decisions..


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Touchy.


Is that what you become when in the presence of pre-schoolers?


Fucking pedophile.


If you ever go to jail, they will fuck the life out of you.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Originally Posted by SheamusO'Shaunessy
> I am leaving the forum.
> This isn't a Pervis move, I'm actually leaving.
> *I'm tired of trying to post good so people can like me, and I'm tired of red rep and people looking down on me.*
> ...


Wow, thickest skull ever.


Did I not say I had a realisation during my 4 days off?
Did I not say that all the things I said in that post, I don't care about them anymore?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Is that what you become when in the presence of pre-schoolers?
> 
> 
> Fucking pedophile.
> ...



Speaking from personal experiences? unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Pfff, I'm too used to PES man. Something does tell me to try getting FIFA this year, they say it's better.
> 
> But ever since FIFA 06', I was traumatized on how easy 40ft free kicks were easy to score. Shitty gameplay yo.
> 
> ...


There was a time when pro evo edged fifa in the gameplay department but since about '09, fifa shits all over pro evo. Graphics, gameplay, OFFICIAL LICENSES, this years edition is even better because it's got skill games, ultimate team mode, manager mode etc etc etc. The animation is silky smooth and it feels like you're watching and playing a real football game.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Wow, thickest skull ever.
> 
> 
> Did I not say I had a realisation during my 4 days off?
> Did I not say that all the things I said in that post, I don't care about them anymore?


Bitch shut up.

You didn't want to leave anyway, you were hoping someone said "please don't go" or would say how much of a good poster you were while you were gone and lurking as a guest.

Can't fool me, Gladstone.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Spoiler: What?






El Chapo said:


> Just throwing this out there but I think I'm going to be done here for a while, possibly for good, unless the wrestling section starts to improve.
> 
> People might say I've been "gotten to" but oh well, this shit is getting rather boring. Who knows, I might be back later, might join down the road under a new name. Fact is, I'm bored with this shit.
> 
> ...






:troll






Currently whooping Chelsea on with my Master League team 4-0, 73 minutes in the game. KLOSE's reborn-player is freaking class. Hat-Trick.



BULLY said:


> There was a time when pro evo edged fifa in the gameplay department but since about '09, fifa shits all over pro evo. Graphics, gameplay, OFFICIAL LICENSES, this years edition is even better because it's got skill games, ultimate team mode, manager mode etc etc etc. The animation is silky smooth and it feels like you're watching and playing a real football game.


Dammit. I'm going to check out some videos, I need to make a decision in the next 8 hours :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Wow, thickest skull ever.
> 
> 
> Did I not say I had a realisation during my 4 days off?
> Did I not say that all the things I said in that post, I don't care about them anymore?


You didn't have a realisation. The only thing you "realised" was that you are nothing without this forum. That in real life you aren't accepted nor have you friends. Sadly in this forum, just like in real life, you can't fit in. Noone wants you here either. Sucks to be you.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Speaking from personal experiences? unk2


I haven't fucked the life out of you.......





















































































































YET!!!:westbrook2


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Bitch shut up.
> 
> You didn't want to leave anyway, you were hoping someone said "please don't go" or would say how much of a good poster you were while you were gone and lurking as a guest.
> 
> Can't fool me, Gladstone.


TBH, I wanted to leave because I was pissed.
But I did actually expect a "goobye" :lol


I'm curios what people would say if you ever made a "I'm leaving" rant.


Oh wait.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You didn't have a realisation. The only thing you "realised" was that you are nothing without this forum. That in real life you aren't accepted nor have you friends. Sadly in this forum, just like in real life, you can't fit in. Noone wants you here either. Sucks to be you.


Yes. You are right.

I have no friends.

Sob, sob.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> :troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF does that even prove?

I never denied leaving, unlike you queers.

Difference is, I said I "might" be back later and fact is, I was back the next day, just didn't post and played games.

You got so butt hurt because other people didn't like you because you were a "jobber", then the "jobbers" didn't like you.


You and Sheamus are perfect for each other. Two flaming retards who can cuddle in the bed, eat Fritos, drink Green Tea and watch reruns of "Yes, Dear" while massaging each other.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> You and Sheamus are perfect for each other. Two flaming retards who can cuddle in the bed, eat Fritos, drink Green Tea and watch reruns of "Yes, Dear" while massaging each other.


He's right.

NoyK, you are my soulmate!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> TBH, I wanted to leave because I was pissed.
> But I did actually expect a "goobye" :lol
> 
> 
> ...


Show me where I made a thread about leaving, dick face.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Do not want.

------


Chapo, are you seriously accusing people of being 'flaming retards' ? :lol



















At least my 'flaming' is classy and original, not generic '*** gay **** bitch *****' responses.

Funny how so many people take stuff serious here though. xD


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Do not want.
> 
> Chapo, are you seriously accusing people of being '*flaming retards*' ? :lol
> 
> ...













That's me right there.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Do not want.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...


Mr. "I don't want this forum to turn out like the other forum, I don't want to be a jobber because everybody hates me, well, I wanna be a jobber again because they still hate me, well, the jobbers hate me to, so, I will apologize for making a crybaby thread".

Gimme a fucking break. My soon never cried that hard.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sheamus is using the Waz Perviz tactics right now. Saying "I agree" to everything until he has another meltdown, spits the dummy and quits the forum (again)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sheamus still wets the bed.


Speaking of bed, might be time for me to lay it down. My headphones should be here later, checked USPS website and they are in DC, just not delivered and instead are being sorted out. Plus, I should probably get a haircut. Been like a month.


Peace out, Bully. Catch ya later.

And fuck those other 2 chumps.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Mr. "I don't want this forum to turn out like the other forum, I don't want to be a jobber because everybody hates me, well, I wanna be a jobber again because they still hate me, well, the jobbers hate me to, so, I will apologize for making a crybaby thread".
> 
> Gimme a fucking break. My *soon* never cried that hard.


What?

And again, all I was trying to do is give a warning due to personal forum experience. But yeah, wasn't worth it.


And I agree man, everyone hates my ass here.. I feel like I'm going to cry right now oh god, the tears are starting to flow









I think I need a candy to feel better now..


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Sheamus is using the Waz Perviz tactics right now. Saying "I agree" to everything until he has another meltdown, spits the dummy and quits the forum (again)


I agree.



El Chapo said:


> Sheamus still wets the bed.


You got me unk3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> Yeah, you mad. You wasted that many words to try to "refute" what I said?
> 
> Don't mean shit, you still a [email protected] ass bitch. Quit lying, punk, you don't get no pussy. You don't get no ass.
> 
> ...


I'm seething with rage 

:lol I'm not going to vouch for how much pussy I get online to a twat wannabe gangsta. I get enough to keep me satisfied.

Yes, I spend all my time on here. It's holidays, and there's nothing on TV until the cricket starts.

:lmao what? Wow, the red has gotten to you.

Situps are useless. Cardio is the way to go.

Epbabeep epbabeep that's all Goham.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Sheamus still wets the bed.
> 
> 
> Speaking of bed, might be time for me to lay it down. My headphones should be here later, checked USPS website and they are in DC, just not delivered and instead are being sorted out. Plus, I should probably get a haircut. Been like a month.
> ...


Peace.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Get some rest, dip shit.

You've made over 120 posts in the past 24 hours, you obviously have no life. Two dick fiends are sad. They have no life away from this forum and are likely either virgins or closeted ****. But, I digress.


[email protected] ass Maverick has to draw up a convo with me again. Poor fuck, can't see his dick and can't see himself on this forum without talking to me.

I hoped he changed those shitty drawers. Thats just terrible that a grown man does that to himself. But then again, his fat ass probably thinks it's chocolate. Say he's not a virgin, if thats the case, I'd bet my life that his titties were bigger than hers.

It's been real but I'm gracefully bowing out. Gotta get to business later and need rest.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Get some rest, dip shit.
> 
> You've made over 120 posts in the past 24 hours, you obviously have no life.


He's been here for 6 years, has 9k posts.
You've been here for 1 year and a few months, and you have nearly 4k posts. Barring Rants, which you spend most time on.

Had you been here as long as him, you would have 24k posts right now, more than double his.

Keep :buried yourself.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> He's been here for 6 years, has 9k posts.
> You've been here for 1 year and a few months, and you have nearly 4k posts. Barring Rants, which you spend most time on.
> 
> Had you been here as long as him, you would have 24k posts right now, more than double his.
> ...




But unlike you, I haven't made 120 posts in the same thread for the past 24 hours.

And you buried yourself with that crybaby ass post.


FUCK YOU AND GOODNIGHT!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

He's gonna sleep well tonight. :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I mean seriously, it took me over 8 days to make 120 posts, all over the forum. It took you less than a day to make 120 in rants. And I gurantee if I log back in before noon, you'll still be here.



We'll see.


zzzz


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> [email protected] ass Maverick has to draw up a convo with me again. Poor fuck, can't see his dick and can't see himself on this forum without talking to me.
> 
> I hoped he changed those shitty drawers. Thats just terrible that a grown man does that to himself. But then again, his fat ass probably thinks it's chocolate. Say he's not a virgin, if thats the case, I'd bet my life that his titties were bigger than hers.
> 
> It's been real but I'm gracefully bowing out. Gotta get to business later and need rest.


Of course, when you target my character, I'll defend it. Oh noes, I'm FAT means I can't see my dick. :kobe

 Again Goham with the delusions and false dreams. I live in south-west Sydney, son, plenty of sluts who will & do give it up quite easily. You jelly that I've tasted and experienced puys, whilst you're still scraping out Bubba's splooge?

Business? Watch out 7/11!



El Chapo said:


> But unlike you, I haven't made 120 posts in the same thread for the past 24 hours.
> 
> And you buried yourself with that crybaby ass post.
> 
> FUCK YOU AND GOODNIGHT!!!


Gotten to


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

El Chapo and Sheamus are back? I see


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Ironic, isn't it?
> In all fairness, I was very pissed off that night, because of some veterans and Bully, and because of the fact that nobody(almost) liked me.
> 
> But then I thought that I don't have to try to be a good poster, I can be THE WORST poster here.
> ...


You wanted to leave the forum because no one liked you? Lol.

You are an idiot.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> You wanted to leave the forum because no one liked you? Lol.
> 
> You are an idiot.


See this is why I like Samoon. He is a man of few words but those few words are 99% of the time correct (minus Borini )

Sheamus seriously I like you and think you are probably a nice guy but you try way too hard to be liked dude. Like seriously you are a total kiss ass


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> See this is why I like Samoon. He is a man of few words but those few words are 99% of the time correct (*minus Borini* )
> 
> Sheamus seriously I like you and think you are probably a nice guy but you try way too hard to be liked dude. Like seriously you are a total kiss ass


Wasn't expecting Borini to be sold.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fabio Borini?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What the fuck happened here?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The quote in your sig is hilarious SonoShion.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The TWATtery is ridiculous here.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sheamus,you left for a stupid reason which is incentive for us to kick you out.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Just wanted to add this.
> 
> Before I took a break, I posted in the Tell The Truth thread about getting high and disclosed that top notch weed in my area goes for $25 a gram (our grams are 1.5 on a scale).
> 
> ...





You_heard? said:


> What the fuck? I can get a dub for 15$ at the medical shop. And they usually be around 20$ in the streets. Who is your dealer?





BULLY said:


> I haven't seen that thread but I guess it doesn't matter since I don't smoke anymore.
> 
> Weed here goes for $20 or a dealer will do two for $30 or three for $50. If they have a decent supply that is. Usually they will do a gram at 1.1 or 1.2 if they have scales. 1.5 is pretty generous.


I pay $100 every two weeks for a quater OZ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Who's playing FIFA13 on PS?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Who's playing FIFA13 on PS?


Yo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

El Chapo said:


> Still a morbidly obese [email protected] who can't find his dick and hasn't left his house since September 2006, because he wants to sit on a forum and play "bookie" and stalk other male members.
> 
> 
> Just come out the closet already, you fat fuck.


LOL wow. You, Mav and peeps are really serious about this rep thing.

Anyways RKO peep and Noyk, I really did expect Swagger to come back at the appreciation moment, but then CM punk's music hits and I'm like "didn't this dude get like a 30 min promo in the beginning?" So then I'm like "there is NO way Swag is coming out now, but maybe AUSTIN!!!". Then Ryback's music hits, and I'm like "EH!!?". I ain't even mad anymore @ Vince for screwing Swagger time after time, because one day he's gonna learn that pushing the wrong peeps so hard is gonna cost him. Could you imagine that Ryback botch happening on a big stage like Mania?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL wow. You, Mav and peeps are really serious about this rep thing.
> 
> Anyways RKO peep and Noyk, I really did expect Swagger to come back at the appreciation moment, but then CM punk's music hits and I'm like "didn't this dude get like a 30 min promo in the beginning?" So then I'm like "there is NO way Swag is coming out now, but maybe AUSTIN!!!". Then Ryback's music hits, and I'm like "EH!!?". I ain't even mad anymore @ Vince for screwing Swagger time after time, because one day he's gonna learn that pushing the wrong peeps so hard is gonna cost him. Could you imagine that Ryback botch happening on a big stage like Mania?


TBF that botch was on Tensai/Albert he didn't even attempt to get himself up, you could see Ryback shouting at him after the pin, then smiling at the camera, that was all Tensai. And was it me or were there a ton of botches last night?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> TBF that botch was on Tensai/Albert he didn't even attempt to get himself up, you could see Ryback shouting at him after the pin, then smiling at the camera, that was all Tensai. And was it me or were there a ton of botches last night?


That was the major one, and I agree with you, he easily got him up on SD, so Vince is probably blowing a fuse on Albert still to this very moment. "DON'T FUCK WITH ME, AAAAALLLLLLBEERRRRTTT!!!" :lmao


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That was the major one, and I agree with you, he easily got him up on SD, so Vince is probably blowing a fuse on Albert still to this very moment. "DON'T FUCK WITH ME, AAAAALLLLLLBEERRRRTTT!!!" :lmao


I had some hope for him, being he is from Boston like me but that quickly faded....


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

^ The use of grey text above is astounding, bravo!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^ thank you kind sir wanted to express my thought of fading in a dramatic way, lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually corpsed today at school during Drama! I never fucking corpse. Better send for the man.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Ya, I left cuz nobody liked me.
Now I'm back and still nobody likes me.
Problem?



andersonasshole900 said:


> I actually corpsed today at school during Drama! I never fucking corpse. Better send for the man.


:lol

I never corpsed


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^ why are you being such a drama queen Sheamus, not everyone here hates you, I like ya, and have said you are a good poster when you don't try so hard, but this constant mentioning of no one liking you screams attention whore, just post normally dude and no one will care if you left and came back, eventually, just stop talking about it, move on to another subject...

Have you seen any previews of Deapools new game? Look pretty FN killer...


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Have you seen any previews of Deapools new game? Look pretty FN killer...


It's not for PC and I don't have an Xbox or PS3

Biggest.fucking.Dissapointment.In.MY.LIFE.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I've stopped caring. As anyone else with at least half a brain should.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> It's not for PC and I don't have an Xbox or PS3
> 
> Biggest.fucking.Dissapointment.In.MY.LIFE.


That sucks...why no next gen? Sell an organ if ya need to!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

CMWit said:


> That sucks...why no next gen? Sell an organ if ya need to!


I have a PS2 with 75 original games, but nobody makes PS2 games anymore(except naruto, lol)

And I don't have the money to but a PS3...yet.

BTW, should I get a ps3 or an Xbox?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Xbox, probably because I don't ever want to meet you on PSN. PS3 is by far the better console though.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So I just woke up, and I'm even more sick than yesterday -___-''
Can't even breathe with my nose, it's filled with snot, and it feels like I'm in freaking Alaska, despite being 22ºC. Fucking hell, I was supposed to go watch Benfica x Barcelona live today with a few of my peeps 

I'll have to watch it on TV.. Fuck.

Well, semi-rant over. Speaking of which, football/soccer fans, what are your thoughts/predictions on tonight's Champions League games?

Besides Benfica x Barcelona, I see no serious game happening today. Every big team (Chelsea, Bayern, Arsenal, etc;.) are against C-Grade teams.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Will be watching Celtic / Spartak, just to see the cunts in green and white getting beaten.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You guys gonna check out 'Main Event'?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Nah, I'll watch the replay later, or tomorrow.

2 hours to go, and Champions League starts :mark:


<<< Huge football fan.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> You guys gonna check out 'Main Event'?


Yep. The ME of Main event seems cool.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> N*ah, I'll watch the replay later, or tomorrow.
> *
> 2 hours to go, and Champions League starts :mark:
> 
> ...


It airs tomorrow.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, then I am watching. Sheamus vs Punk right?

Hell yeah!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Oh, then I am watching. Sheamus vs Punk right?
> 
> Hell yeah!


Yep, always had a hard-on for that match.

Considering WWE, it will end in a draw.

The most horrible way to end it would be Sheamus Winning
The best way to end it would be Punk winning.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Oh, then I am watching. Sheamus vs Punk right?
> 
> Hell yeah!


Won't and shouldn't end clean though. More just used to advance storylines and such.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Add me Whap. 

ColdFishSono


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey everybody. I trust we've had a good day? :3

Unrelated:



Gandhi said:


> I usually just look at her butt,I like her butt and want to touch it and lick it.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Unrelated


I'm gonna do like Pervis and Agree.(Without the licking)

:datass


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot I corpsed in Drama. So could have been better.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

That moment when you realise wrestling IS real.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I guess I stayed out longer than Sheamus did lol. And wtf? Is this the longest rant ever?!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Well I guess I stayed out longer than Sheamus did lol. And wtf? Is this the longest rant ever?!


No. We need to reach 5000 something posts.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit Crimson, your sig always makes me think kinky stuff about Stephanie. :side:

Welcome back, by the way. You have missed alot.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I have a PS2 with 75 original games, but nobody makes PS2 games anymore(except naruto, lol)
> 
> And I don't have the money to but a PS3...yet.
> 
> BTW, should I get a ps3 or an Xbox?


75 games? Not bad, I had that much and traded them all in with my PS2 and was able to get my 250gb PS3 for free

I have both but if you enjoy movies I'd say PS3 just for the blu-ray, but both are awesome, I needed both, PS3 for Metal Gear & 360 for Halo


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Women body parts PLS.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Slow-mo mammaries



Spoiler: TITS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Women body parts PLS.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

^ posted nips - not reporting

Also, noticed how the pituitary gland looks like a pair of sun-burnt balls?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yummy.










I've a weakness for New Yorker redheads.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I would post tits but I'm in school right now. :cuss:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I'm gonna go eat and watch champions league. Catch you guys later.

I'll be sure to return with some treats


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

^Change that sig when you get back. :lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

CFR Cluj vs Man United...

Can't help noticing how Cluj is pronounced "clooge". Is there a football club that sounds more like a word for vagina than that?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Shitty games tonight.. Looking forward to City - BVB tom.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Welcome back, by the way. You have missed alot.


Yeah, quite alot. Will be browsing through all what I've missed. And yeah, I wish Steph did Playboy.

Getting back on topic, Cricket fans anybody?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Time for tits and ass!!! bryan:bryan


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> ^Change that sig when you get back. :lol


Why, is it that bad? 
I'm a massive Anime fan.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Yeah, quite alot. Will be browsing through all what I've missed. And yeah, I wish Steph did Playboy.
> 
> Getting back on topic, Cricket fans anybody?


Maybe Velvet or KK will pose. 8*D


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Why, is it that bad?
> I'm a massive Anime fan.


No, I just don't like Aizen. 
As am I, amigo.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I fucking hate Anime.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Which of the three mega-Rants (scrilla's anti-12er rant, the Waz Perviz thread, or this) do you see being made Classic, if any?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I felt in love with the girl in my sig and I don't know her name.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bad Blood, Whap.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I wish I did Sono. So I could fuck with your mind.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Would have paid you andy.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I fucking hate Anime.


Baka.














SonoShion said:


> I felt in love with the girl in my sig and I don't know her name.




Is it also wrong that I want to cuddle with her in my couch and watch a movie? :$


Edit: Shit now I really gotta go, Benfica's playing. Cya later


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Would have paid you andy.


Andy? Really?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dafuq do you want us to call you, then?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DONT EVEN THINK OF IT NOYK.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Now I really wish I knew. Tell NoyK only and see what happens :lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I can watch Cluj vs Man U in the comfort of my computer.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So what's everyone having/had for dinner?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I can watch Cluj vs Man U *IN the comfort of my computer*.


How tiny of a fella are ya?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

2 Weight gainers, Rice, Apple and a chicken salad pretty soon.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

With some oven chips, two southern-fried chicken fillets. One was a tad burnt, the other juicy as fuck. 'Twas froot, otherwise.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Homemade beef enchiladas, I actaully ahve my next two weeks worth of dinners planned out, now wifey acn look at the board instead of bothering me


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I had a rather mediocre £1.50 instant Korma.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ U high?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

High me? Not yet, two more hours then out of work


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Spaguetti Bolognesa here, followed by pudding.

Anyway
























Sorry Shion 





Hannah Minx is still #1 though.










Kawaiiii!


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

My jackass neibor keeps wissling the song " lets all go out to the movies" and it's annoying as hell. So today I heard him wisslimg it again and as annoying as it is I started copying him until he shut the fuck up.








The damn song is stuck in my head now.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Been spontaneously talking like 'Undashing' Cody Rhodes and I think I have a decent impression.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Tell me you didn't just do that? ( Booker T Voice )


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> CFR Cluj vs Man United...
> 
> Can't help noticing how Cluj is pronounced "clooge". Is there a football club that sounds more like a word for vagina than that?


Cluj is from Romania (FTW) and It's pronounced like "rouge" only with CL instead of R


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Tell me you didn't just do that? ( Booker T Voice )


The fact that she has her mouth open in the photo makes it alot easier to have 'fun' with it. :troll


I'll stop now, I'm taken by Hannah Minx anyway


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Baka means idiot or fool in japanese.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Early morning gym session? I think so.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Baka means idiot or fool in japanese.


And "Prost" means idiot or fool in Romanian.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BTW are Slater, Drew and Mahal a stable now?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sheamus, stop stinking up my thread.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Breaking News: Puyol snaps his arm in half on the Benfica x Barcelona game.*

Watched it live..holy shit, looked nasty as hell.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

¡Madre mía!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *Breaking News: Puyol snaps his arm in half on the Benfica x Barcelona game.*
> 
> Watched it live..holy shit, looked nasty as hell.


God damn. That's nasty.

It's just going to be bad when all the Puyol haters start saying "i hope he never plays" and stuff like that.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I post pics of tits and ass and all you guys want to talk about is fucking anime?....

:no::no::no:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sheamus stop sucking up to us. You aren't part of us nor will you ever be.

Anyone encouraging his behaviour is just as bad as he is.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> I post pics of tits and ass and all you guys want to talk about is fucking anime?....
> 
> :no::no::no:


I don't see a lot of anime discussion, but some Adventure Time discussion would be froot :3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Recorded with my cellphone off TV; sorry about the quality.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

This is utterly sick.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmm



Spoiler: Is that..?




































:troll


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Sick? No this is utterly sick


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This is quite painful to watch.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Watching QI because you're an educated cunt.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Also painful to watch


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This is an all in brawl involving two motorcycle clubs here in Australia


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That us.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> This is an all in brawl involving two motorcycle clubs here in Australia



_"ECW! ECW! ECW! ECW! ECW! ECW!"_




SonoShion said:


> That us.




Damn right.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

EC DUB EC DUB


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> That us.


Whos dat on da table? Waz Perviz and Sheamus?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright jobbers. I'm out for a while. Have a good day/night.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Night Bully.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Night


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope RevolverSnake is laying the pipe right about now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I hope RevolverSnake is laying the pipe right about now.


Why so?
Haven't seen him in a while too.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Speaking of pipes, where's ISP?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Where is You_Heard?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Where is You_Heard?




Hopefully taking his TWATtery elsewhere.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Hopefully taking his TWATtery elsewhere.


And his Carl Segan shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> And his Carl Segan shit.


And racial/homosexual slurs & remarks. Eeeshh, we are okay like this right now.


Anyway, new sig/avatar, thoughts guys? Took me a while to edit them.:faint:
Going to keep them from quite some time.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> And racial/homosexual slurs & remarks. Eeeshh, we are okay like this right now.
> 
> 
> Anyway, new sig/avatar, thoughts guys? Took me a while to edit them.:faint:
> Going to keep them from quite some time.


I know.

Nice but your avatar border looks like it came from Lunapic. :hmm:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Anyway, new sig/avatar, thoughts guys? Took me a while to edit them.:faint:
> Going to keep them from quite some time.


Looks great (Y)
Changed also my sig today. Vince Russo Stylin' & Profilin':russo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> I know.
> 
> Nice but your avatar border looks like it came from Lunapic. :hmm:



Ehhh? I edited it in GIMP, and then the 'Raise' border in picresize.com (GIMP doesn't have that option)
It might look weird to some people, but I love that effect 



DualShock said:


> Looks great (Y)
> Changed also my sig today. Vince Russo Stylin' & Profilin':russo



Good work, DS.
Nice to see everyone's changing their sigs/avatars, some were getting kinda old. :lol


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Ehhh? I edited it in GIMP, and then the 'Raise' border in picresize.com (GIMP doesn't have that option)
> It might look weird to some people, but I love that effect


I need a new sig. :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> I need a new sig. :gun::gun::gun:


Well, what superstar is your favourite nowadays?


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

How is this thread still going?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AngryPhil said:


> How is this thread still going?


Because of your & some other Knobbers's absence.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Well, what superstar is your favourite nowadays?


CM Punk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> And racial/homosexual slurs & remarks. Eeeshh, we are okay like this right now.
> 
> 
> Anyway, new sig/avatar, thoughts guys? Took me a while to edit them.:faint:
> Going to keep them from quite some time.


Looks nice. Nice choice of talent as well. Me and Gimp has had horrible days in the past, but some peeps can do real nice work it.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Looks nice. Nice choice of talent as well. Me and Gimp has had horrible days in the past, but some peeps can do real nice work it.


Gimp refused to put you over?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup.

Just got finished eating some Popeyes Chicken, watching this special on ESPN about athletes who went broke.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Not much, I had chicken wings and fries while listening to sped up versions of WWE themes.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Wish I got the fries with my chicken.


Whats your favorite WWE theme of all time?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> Gimp refused to put you over?


Jobbed every single time.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Wish I got the fries with my chicken.
> 
> 
> Whats your favorite WWE theme of all time?


Mine would be Ministry Undertaker, yours?


Wagg,I know how ya feel when I job to Gimp. :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> Mine would be Ministry Undertaker, yours?
> 
> 
> Wagg,I know how ya feel when I job to Gimp. :side:


lol

I really like Rock's theme, but I am a huge Rock mark, TT knows this for sure (Cena/Rock thread) :side:


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol
> 
> I really like Rock's theme, but I am a huge Rock mark, TT knows this for sure (Cena/Rock thread) :side:


Didn't know that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't really know what your preferences are JT, but I gave it a shot. Don't know if you like any of this :lol
















> http://i45.tinypic.com/2hzlu8x.png





V1











> http://i47.tinypic.com/28ls0mx.png



V2











> http://i49.tinypic.com/ra0yep.png




V1











> http://i47.tinypic.com/34xga3c.png





V2











> http://i48.tinypic.com/21n30pu.jpg





Here's an Avy too, just in case. 














> http://i49.tinypic.com/2nhg9sg.png





I don't make these by scratch by the way (I still don't know how to, too lazy to see tutorials) I just lurk on the web looking for thrown-out sigs, and recycle them adding my own effects, change of brightness, colour, contrast, sharpen, cartoon-efects, etc;. It's pretty quick.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol
> 
> I really like Rock's theme, but I am a huge Rock mark, TT knows this for sure (Cena/Rock thread) :side:


We must have had some really intense discussions leading up to WM.


I use to really like the Oddities theme. I even bought the WWE disc that it was on (along with the NAO, DX, Austin, X-Pac, etc themes). Not a big ICP fan but I loved that entrance theme.


Not to mention, THE ODDITIES WERE OVER AS FUCK!!!

Then again, everybody was over during the AE.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I don't really know what your preferences are JT, but I gave it a shot. Don't know if you like any of this :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. :lol The first and third sig are close to my reference.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Because of your & some other Knobbers's absence.


No that's not it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Thanks. :lol The first and third sig are close to my reference.


Haha, glad to help. I've been sick and at home for 2 days now, might as well do something productive. :lol


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Haha, glad to help. I've been sick and at home for 2 days now, might as well do something productive. :lol


:lol Get well soon.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

All I want to know is when the fuck did poker become a sport?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the fuck happend here?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

It all started with SonoShion wondering if you were laying pipe.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

basically that's it :hesk3


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice Avy noyK. Ah fucking phil is back.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Yeah, quite alot. Will be browsing through all what I've missed. And yeah, I wish Steph did Playboy.
> 
> Getting back on topic, Cricket fans anybody?


Love me some cricket.



NoyK said:


> I don't make these by scratch by the way (I still don't know how to, too lazy to see tutorials) I just lurk on the web looking for thrown-out sigs, and recycle them adding my own effects, change of brightness, colour, contrast, sharpen, cartoon-efects, etc;. It's pretty quick.


That's a cunt act, tbh, and if you keep doing it you may get banned. Ripping off others work isn't exactly good business for you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> That's a cunt act, tbh, and if you keep doing it you may get banned. Ripping off others work isn't exactly good business for you.


Nothing is from this forum though. So it's alright I think?

What I'm doing is basically ordering some food, add a bit of extra salt & pepper, and feed it to someone else. Not that bad, I guess?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> All I want to know is when the fuck did poker become a sport?


Same time Chess became a sport.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> All I want to know is when the fuck did poker become a sport?


When people realised they could exploit others for truckloads of cash by playing cards.



NoyK said:


> Nothing is from this forum though. So it's alright I think?
> 
> What I'm doing is basically ordering some food, add a bit of extra salt & pepper, and feed it to someone else. Not that bad, I guess?


No, it's not. It's plagiarism, and you will be found out/dealt with.

Yes, it is bad. You're taking someones work (although tbh they aren't that great), adding some touches to it, and passing them off as your own. It'd be like copying a thesis, changing some formatting around, and submitting it as your own.



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Same time Chess became a sport.


Don't speak ill of chess, fluffykins.

Chess is a sport for tactical intellectuals.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Don't speak ill of chess, fluffykins.
> 
> Chess is a sport for tactical intellectuals.


Not a sport.

PS. Stop calling me Fluffykins, it's a stupid name.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Not a sport.
> 
> PS. Stop calling me Fluffykins, it's a stupid name.


The same can be said about darts, golf, lawn bowls etc. Chess is a sport, get used to it.

Yeah, it is quite stupid. I'm not sure why you chose it though, Fluffykins


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

How does everyone feel about Cliif Diving?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Chess is a great game unfortunately you need at least a triple figure I.Q. to play it. So that counts you out Sheamus.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Chess is a great game unfortunately you need at least a triple figure I.Q. to play it. So that counts you out Sheamus.


Lol Bully.

In every post you had so far you had to have an insult to me.
Aren't you being a little too obsessed?
Let it go FFS.
We're both adults here (you more than me)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bleh fine. I'll only use them to myself now :side:

Anyway, why the sudden topic change to boring sports?

Although I do like playing checkers time to time.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Lol Bully.
> 
> In every post you had so far you had to have an insult to me.
> Aren't you being a little too obsessed?
> ...


You forgot to say please.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Scrabble is king.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmm after 3 days of taking 2 pills every 6 hours I think I'm starting to finally feel better. Might finally go to school, and later buy PES/FIFA 13. Thought getting sick and staying in your bed watching series/anime and eating whatever you want all day was paradise, but fuck, I'm bored. :side:

And yes BULLY, I haven't decided yet. :kobe2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Can someone please tell NoyK that ***** isn't a racial slur?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you're not black you probably shouldn't be saying it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> If you're not black you probably shouldn't be saying it.


And if you _are_ black, you shouldn't be saying it to white people.

But yeah, You_heard? thinks he is correct, not the English dictionary. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? If you don't think it's a racial slur, go into a black neighbourhood and say it, and see what happens. :kobe


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

If I walked around saying "***** ***** *****" a black guy would probably punch me.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

(wearily) Morning ya'll.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> (wearily) Morning ya'll.




Good morning, Frewty!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> If I walked around saying "***** ***** *****" a black guy would probably punch me.


If he only punches you, you got off light.

Hai froot


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You guys obviously didn't know I was black. And NoyK, believe what you want to believe you're to ignorant for me to argue with you.



BULLY said:


> You_heard? If you don't think it's a racial slur, go into a black neighbourhood and say it, and see what happens. :kobe


I do on a daily basis lmao.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You_heard? If you don't think it's a racial slur, go into a black neighbourhood and say it, and see what happens. :kobe




inb4 that scene in Family Guy when Peter becomes "King of the Black People"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You guys obviously didn't know I was black. And NoyK, believe what you want to believe you're to ignorant for me to argue with you.


You're the ignorant here, ignoring what the English dictionary itself say and still thinking you're right. "*****" *is* a racial slur.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Idgaf, this deserves it's own post :lmao :lmao








Edit: 0:55... now we know where R-Truth got his C-O-N..SPIRACY thing :lmao :lmao


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> You're the ignorant here, ignoring what the English dictionary itself say and still thinking you're right. "*****" *is* a racial slur.


The english dictionary doesn't even know the real definition of *****. People been saying ***** over here for nearly a century. It doesn't mean a black slave. The N word does. I hope you're trollin'.

Edit: So will you fucking stop spreading false rumors about me saying i'm racist?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Good morning, Frewty!


(wearily) Mmmmm

_*soft hug*_

¦3


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Some people view "*****" as a racial slur when used by white people (which I think is dumb).

As a black man, I can't get upset about a white person using the world, as a synonym for "homie, friend, partner, buddy, etc.) It's the "er" added on that makes it racist, which I can overlook to an extent because as a black man, I realize that the actions of us African Americans these days, is setting us back more than an outdated racial slur.

And for the record, black people are more racist than white people. I had a friend who raps from Augusta, GA that moved to West Virginia a few years back and he thought all white people were (no offense) "cracka ass junkies". We had to show him that white people are cool as hell, especially when it comes to partying.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Some people view "*****" as a racial slur when used by white people (which I think is dumb).
> 
> As a black man, I can't get upset about a white person using the world, as a synonym for "homie, friend, partner, buddy, etc.) It's the "er" added on that makes it racist, which I can overlook to an extent because as a black man, I realize that the actions of us African Americans these days, is setting us back more than an outdated racial slur.
> 
> And for the record, black people are more racist than white people. I had a friend who raps from Augusta, GA that moved to West Virginia a few years back and he thought all white people were (no offense) "cracka ass junkies". We had to show him that white people are cool as hell, especially when it comes to partying.


That's what i've been trying to tell him. Thanks for your input on this. In some states Black people can be more racist as hell, there's no denying that. It's crazy because I never heard a black man over here say cracka. Maybe because theres mostly mexicans in my area. And I agree white people are cool as hell! one of my best friends is white and that ***** know how to drink! Damn.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> That's what i've been trying to tell him. Thanks for your input on this. In some states Black people can be more racist as hell, there's no denying that. It's crazy because I never heard a black man over here say cracka. Maybe because theres mostly mexicans in my area. And I agree white people are cool as hell! one of my best friends is white and that ***** know how to drink! Damn.


Well, I'm originally from West Virginia, which is probably the most racist state (aside from Kentucky). Here, it's mostly old ass white people who refer to blacks as "*****" and old ass black people who refer to white people as "pale face".

And you know whats really crazy? Some of the most racist kids growing up were MIXED/INTERRACIAL!!! And that ain't even the bad part. There was a pretty interracial chick I went to school with that said her dad wouldn't let her date black guys. HE WAS BLACK!!! He referred to us as "no good n-words".

It's fun to get fucked up with white people, they have interesting stories. A ***** can only tell me a story about the same exact shit I've did or already heard.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I hear what El Chapo is saying but I doubt most black people see it that way. If a white person went to a random black man and called him a ***** (I don't think misspelling the word makes it any less racist especially in spoken form) he's likely to either get beaten up or shot. If a white guy KNOWS the black fella he might get away with saying it, but to a random stranger no.

There's a reason why it's frowned upon to say on tv during prime time hours. There's a lot of history behind it. It's a racial slur.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Well, I'm originally from West Virginia, which is probably the most racist state (aside from Kentucky). Here, it's mostly old ass white people who refer to blacks as "*****" and old ass black people who refer to white people as "pale face".
> 
> And you know whats really crazy? Some of the most racist kids growing up were MIXED/INTERRACIAL!!! And that ain't even the bad part. There was a pretty interracial chick I went to school with that said her dad wouldn't let her date black guys. HE WAS BLACK!!! He referred to us as "no good n-words".
> 
> It's fun to get fucked up with white people, they have interesting stories. A ***** can only tell me a story about the same exact shit I've did or already heard.


Some black people over here are racist against Mexicans. They will call them them "Tacos". And some Mexicans call black people "mayates". 

And damn, West Virginia seem like a rough state for a minority. No wonder why you moved to Washington DC. How is it in DC? Is it as rough as West Virginia?

Lol i'm glad we're on the same page. Drinking with white people is a must! The shit they do and say is generally entertaing. No lie, I once had a white friend who was drunk and he leaped out of his 2 story apartment without breaking his legs, I guess he was showing off lmao.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I hear what El Chapo is saying but I doubt most black people see it that way. *If a white person went to a random black man and called him a ***** (I don't think misspelling the word makes it any less racist especially in spoken form) he's likely to either get beaten up or shot.* If a white guy KNOWS the black fella he might get away with saying it, but to a random stranger no.
> 
> There's a reason why it's frowned upon to say on tv during prime time hours. There's a lot of history behind it. It's a racial slur.


Well, you're right. 


Bully, tell me what you think about this.

The media was in an uproar a few years back, when Jennifer Lopez said "*****" in a song with Ja Rule. It's well known she's Puerto Rican and they made a big deal about it, saying she was basically being racist.

Yet, Big Pun, Fat Joe, Pitbull & Noreaga are just a few of the rappers of Puerto Rican descent that did and continue to use the word, with no backlash involved. Eminem actually made the "pissed off song" as a teen, using the "er" to show is anger for a black woman. No backlash but V-Nasty has rappers wanted to fight her for saying the same word, the same exact way that they teach kids, young ladies, white kids, senior citizens, the entire word to say.

I just feel sometimes that some black people use that word as an excuse to want to fight a white person. Now, "er", I can understand. And also if you know them and are cool.

I can honestly never recall being called "er" (except for on here).



OH SHIT!!!

PONIES ON ADULT SWIM, IF FROOT COULD SEE THIS, HE'D GO APESHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I skipped 30+ pages, unfortunately. 

What is up? Anything amusing happen?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds like double standards to me. Although I guess the difference with J-Lo is she's female, and also I think people expect a bit more from her, she's essentially a "mainstream" artist she features in magazines on t.v., talkshows and she makes a lot of appearances and has a lot of fans that are kids, so the expectation for her to be a bit more clean as opposed to those other artists you mentioned are more underground rappers and people kind of expect it from them.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Some black people over here are racist against Mexicans. They will call them them "Tacos". And some Mexicans call black people "mayates".
> 
> And damn, West Virginia seem like a rough state for a minority. No wonder why you moved to Washington DC. How is it in DC? Is it as rough as West Virginia?
> 
> Lol i'm glad we're on the same page. Drinking with white people is a must! The shit they do and say is generally entertaing. No lie, I once had a white friend who was drunk and he leaped out of his 2 story apartment without breaking his legs, I guess he was showing off lmao.


DC is real diverse, a variety of nationalities here. Also, it's dangerous as fuck. I stay in a rather decent part (5 minutes from the Capital building) but after 11PM, shit gets hectic. Prostitutes, ****** whacked out on "sherm", constant sirens & "he-shes". But it's a lot more to do here. 5-7 minutes from the mall and Union Station, with plenty of other malls within a 30-45 minute radius and lots of historical buildings close by.


I got this white guy I used to drink with in West Virginia, he around 40 years old. And most of the shit he says is funny because he's usually lying.

A few stories:

He just left from my homie house, buying some weed. He's riding a bike and does a wheelie. He then says "When I was younger, they called me 'poopie' cuz I was the shit" and soon as he said shit, he wrecked his bike in the middle of the road.

He was drunk again, trying to cut grass and ran over a beehive. Ended up getting stung over 20 times.

And another guy who's the hood mechanic (we call him "Crack"), well, he was homeless. So, my homie bought a camper and let Crack stay in it. Crack had a heavy drinking problem and the judge told him if the cops even see him pushing a lawnmower, they would lock him up for DUI. He was banned from controlling anything with a motor for the rest of his life.

Any way, he was on the hill, washing somebody's car. The owner ended up leaving, locked the house and nobody was home while Crack washed his car. Crack got paid pretty good before the guy left and Crack went to the store to get about 6 Hurricanes.

Next day, we see him and he walking like his asshole was fucked up. We asked him what happened and he said he had to take a shit, and "G" had left, so he had to go in the woods. Had no toilet paper or nothing, so he wiped his ass with leaves.

TURNS OUT IT WAS POISON OAK!!!

Got another funny, weird, random story I'll tell y'all next post.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Now, this guy I'm about to tell you about, he wasn't an alcoholic but he was a hardcore crackhead. His name was Carmen. He would wash cars all day, cut grass, paint houses, take out trash, basically anything, which made people in my hood entirely lazy.

But, he was homeless. With all the work he did for people, nobody would let him stay with them because he smelled like a mix of a burning shit bag, onions and a dead animal. I'm talking horrible. Worst of all, he had family down the road that he would only stay with when his foodstamps came in, since the card would go to them. After that, he was back smoking crack.

We'd wake up 8 in the morning and see him walking the street. We was curious were he was sleeping but nobody ever asked. So, me, my homie and his sister went in our old "club house" to smoke a blunt. I was like 17, she was 15, he was 14. We didn't have no furniture or nothing in it, just a few chairs and buckets. So, we sitting in a circle, getting in rotation and she sits on the bucket. Then, somebody blurted out "I smell shit".

We get up looking around when suddenly, she steps in shit. Turns out, Carmen had shitted in the bucket and left it in our clubhouse. It was on a backtrail and as the days went by, we would notice piles of human shit in the backtrail.

And even worse. His family from down the road kicked him out the house. Wonder why?

Because he had a habit of shitting in socks (don't ask how), tying them up and throwing them under the couch. They noticed when the cat brought 1 out and started playing with is.


EWW


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> DC is real diverse, a variety of nationalities here. Also, it's dangerous as fuck. I stay in a rather decent part (5 minutes from the Capital building) but after 11PM, shit gets hectic. Prostitutes, ****** whacked out on "sherm", constant sirens & "he-shes". But it's a lot more to do here. 5-7 minutes from the mall and Union Station, with plenty of other malls within a 30-45 minute radius and lots of historical buildings close by.
> 
> 
> I got this white guy I used to drink with in West Virginia, he around 40 years old. And most of the shit he says is funny because he's usually lying.
> ...


I just youtubed "DC ghettos" and I came across some wild fights. I bet you saw some crazy illuminati shit in DC.

I legitimately laughed at those stories. I woke my cousin up and he got mad because he has work tomorrow lol. keep those stories coming *****.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> I skipped 30+ pages, unfortunately.
> 
> What is up? Anything amusing happen?


Well, kinda. But now it's been an argument if the word "*****" is, or isn't a racial slur. Baahh..
It will probably get better later.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I bet El Chapo would be a good person to get drunk with. Just telling stories and shit.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Well, kinda. But now it's been an argument if the word "*****" is, or isn't a racial slur. Baahh..
> It will probably get better later.


There _is_ "*****" and "......". 

I suppose that the stereotypical black guy doesn't like being called either, but again, that's the stereotype.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Now, this guy I'm about to tell you about, he wasn't an alcoholic but he was a hardcore crackhead. His name was Carmen. He would wash cars all day, cut grass, paint houses, take out trash, basically anything, which made people in my hood entirely lazy.
> 
> But, he was homeless. With all the work he did for people, nobody would let him stay with them because he smelled like a mix of a burning shit bag, onions and a dead animal. I'm talking horrible. Worst of all, he had family down the road that he would only stay with when his foodstamps came in, since the card would go to them. After that, he was back smoking crack.
> 
> ...


Lol that right there is hilarious and disgusting at the same time. 

Damn Chapo, you like the funniest ***** on this site lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> There _is_ "*****" and "......".
> 
> I suppose that the stereotypical black guy doesn't like being called either, but again, that's the stereotype.


Don't waste your time with him. He's to ignorant to get it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you guys are smart you'll no-sell that rant punks #1 fan posted. That's if you're smart.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If it wasn't a slur, it wouldn't be banned off non rated-18 TV shows, bleeped in music videos, etc;.

From that logic, if I started saying "Fuck" like "Fáck", it wouldn't be a slur nomore, and I could say it wherever and whenever I please because even though it sounds similar, it's written differently and I would just claim it has a different meaning. Or, I could just start calling women "Bétch" instead of "Bitch", for the same exact reason. Sounds legit.



BULLY said:


> If you guys are smart you'll no-sell that rant punks #1 fan posted. That's if you're smart.


Just wanted to make a fool out of him a little on the reply I made. Not posting anymore, d'worry.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's a troll he thrives on attention. The smart thing to do isn't to comment on that thread but bump all the other topics, and let that one sink to the bottom.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I just youtubed "DC ghettos" and I came across some wild fights. I bet you saw some crazy illuminati shit in DC.
> 
> I legitimately laughed at those stories. I woke my cousin up and he got mad because he has work tomorrow keep those stories coming *****.


Naw. I try to stay out the hoods. Have family around here, made a couple friends and pulled a few chicks. Ain't really trying to see no new faces.



I know some won't believe this next story but I put this on my grandma grave.

It was a guy in my hood we called "Bully", he was cool as hell but known for knocking people out. Believe it or not, his cousin is Jadakiss right hand man and his aunt would often cook dinner for them, Drag-On and other members of Ruff Ryders back in the day. He ended up drowning back in 2010.

But, this is some stories about him. He was cool as hell and one of the funniest people I ever met.

He also smoked crack but was far from homeless. He would roll blunts but put crack rocks in them. We call those "dirty's". He asked me 1 time: "I don't know why y'all call me Bully, I ain't no Bully. My grandfather Osama Bin Laden, I'M A GOTDAMN TERRORIST!!!"

He would come around and everytime he would roll up a "dirty", he would say "It's lunch time kid".

So, there was a crack head named "Delaware". I don't know why we called him that, especially since he was from Jersey. We made weird names for people that I'll tell you about later. But, Delaware used to work on cars and Bully had just bought a van he needed fixed up, I believe something about a fuel pump. Delaware agreed and said he would do it that weekend. Come the next day, Thursday, Bully wakes up and notices his van's gone. He's pissed, thinking somebody took it to the crusher. Then, somebody informs him that Delaware was seen towing it. Bully said "Everytime I hit somebody, they wanna call the police so I'm gonna call the police about my van". He calls, they said they would come to talk to him. 

Never showed up. So, Delaware spent the next 3 days avoiding Bully at all cost. But, that Monday, Bully caught him at the gas station. So, Bully picks up a 2 x 4, runs across the street and stands on the side of the store waiting for Delaware to come out. When Delaware does, Bully runs up behind him, says his name and when Delaware turns around, Bully swings the 2 x 4 like Barry Bonds, breaking Delaware's arm. Delaware's kids in the jeep going apeshit, Bully tells them "Shut the fuck up or I'll kill his ass".

So, we calm Bully down and Delaware takes off. Less than 30 minutes later, police show up to arrest Bully. He says to the cops "Yeah, only reason I hit his ass, was cuz I knew y'all [email protected] would fly up here if you heard I did something but where was y'all when I needed y'all". They take him to jail but he gets out less than an hour later and never got his van back.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> If it wasn't a slur, it wouldn't be banned off non rated-18 TV shows, bleeped in music videos, etc;.
> 
> From that logic, if I started saying "Fuck" like "Fáck", it wouldn't be a slur nomore, and I could say it wherever and whenever I please because even though it sounds similar, it's written differently and I would just claim it has a different meaning. Or, I could just start calling women "Bétch" instead of "Bitch", for the same exact reason. Sounds legit.
> 
> ...


I just put you on ignored for now.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> If it wasn't a slur, it wouldn't be banned off non rated-18 TV shows, bleeped in music videos, etc;.
> 
> From that logic, if I started saying "Fuck" like "Fáck", it wouldn't be a slur nomore, and I could say it wherever and whenever I please because even though it sounds similar, it's written differently and I would just claim it has a different meaning. Or, I could just start calling women "Bétch" instead of "Bitch", for the same exact reason. Sounds legit.


That doesn't make it a racial slur, especially since some black themed movies airing on network allow the word to be said (most recently, VH1).


But by your logic, I advise you to never say "*****" around a black man. Because you're assuming it's okay to call 1 the "er" but by saying "*****", you're justified. It's not the same fucking word!

It's a big difference between "y'all ****** stupid" and "you stupid "ers". And, it's a big difference in who says it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL me and Chapo go way back


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:cheer


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sup gentlemen.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Naw. I try to stay out the hoods. Have family around here, made a couple friends and pulled a few chicks. Ain't really trying to see no new faces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, shit like this you can't make up, My ***** Chapo be going through some wacky adventures! What I wanna know is, what happened to his Van? Speaking of jadakiss, I met Dre when I was 13. He's actually a nice guy but I was shy as fuck, i was all stuttering lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm more interested in stories from the joint.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

If I tell you guys something, would you guys hold it against me forever?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It can't be any worse than admitting to sucking your own cock. LOL.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Forgot to post the weird, funny names we gave to local crackheads over the years.


Jack Dick (his initials was JD and he never told us what it stood for)
LL Cool J (her initials was LL, she was cool and "J" stands for Junkie)
Crack (he loved crack)
Flocka (favorite rapper is Waka Flocka, so he began calling crack "Flocka")
Mashed Potatoes (after he hit the crack and held the smoke in, looked like he mad a mouth full of mashed potatoes)
K-Swiss (for an extended period of time, he had 1 pair of shoes, a pair of girls K-Swiss)
Wrong Turn (looking like something from the movie "Wrong Turn")
Fella (she would say Fella at the end of every sentence)
Old School (black guy who was stuck on 70's slang, such as "jive turkey")
Ice Man (my uncle, good basketball player in his time, during the George Gervin days)
Beer Runner (would always send him to the store for beer)
Mud Bone (IDK)
Hubcap (IDK)
Mexico (looked like a Mexican)
Funky Feet (self explanatory)
Shitty (my lil homie gave him that name, as he couldn't say "Chitty" properly, which was his initial name)
Delaware (IDK because he was from Jersey)
Kane (she had to talk with that device Kane used to use)
Esther Rolle (black chick who looked exactly like the mother from "Good Times")
Pop Squallie
Blackula (he was black as shit, also known as Baitian, the black ass Haitian)
Till Friday (always wanted crack on credit till Friday, despite not having a job)
Fish Eye (IDK)
Trash Man (he worked on the trash truck)
Sticker Man (provided 75% of the community with fake inspection stickers for our cars)
Scabies/Horse Meat/Year (looked like he had scabies, had a weird infatuation with horses and couldn't say "ear" properly; was known for sticking vacuums in his ear, with the story being that his buddy was cooking crack on the stove, dropped it in some gravy by accident and poured it in Scabies ear)

I think thats it, I'm sure I forgot quite a few.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You_heard? said:


> If I tell you guys something, would you guys hold it against me forever?


Is it as bad as admitting your tried sucking your own dick?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Forgot to post the weird, funny names we gave to local crackheads over the years.
> 
> 
> Jack Dick (his initials was JD and he never told us what it stood for)
> ...


Lol that's quite a list you got there. How many of those people still living?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay here it goes. I might eventually regret saying this but I don't care at this point.

Today I snorted 20$ dollars worth of Methaphamine. This is my 5th time doing it and I'M NOT addicted to it. Anyway I was so fucking high and so full of confidence I felt a little too happy. No human isn't suppose to feel that happy lol so l end up fucking this girl I knew for 8 hours straght (I gave her a line) She was a 6/10 at best. Having said that, my dick is swollen and it hurts. I tried putting ice on it but it wont do. Any suggestions? I know it's not a std because i drove her to the doctor and tested her.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Allergic reaction tbh. And you're likely addicted, and are just in denial to yourself.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm more interested in stories from the joint.


I got a few of those.

Was a kid named "Bones", big time heroin addict on the streets. Found his mother dead in the bathtub when he was 12, dad drank himself to death about 4 years later.

Anyway, Bones (who was 27) was severely underweight. No lie, he was approximately 5'8" and weighed no more than 105 pounds. We thought he had AIDS, which is common among needle users. But, he didn't. So, the jail decided to double up his trays. He would get 2 for breakfast, 2 for lunch and 2 for dinner.

And with all that, he was still hungry. So hungry that it lead to him doing "Jackass" type stunts to make a few snacks. "Loony", "Meeks" and "Damron" drew an outline of Bones on the wall and had him stand against it. The game was to flick off your shower shoes and hit him in the nuts. If Bones could withstand it after 5 flicks from each guy (15 total), he would get 3 packs of Ramen noodles, 2 Honey Buns and a cigarette. He did it, with no problem.

He would do it everyday but then, the stunts got more weird. The amount of flicks were raised. Then, it became a competition amongst other inmates. One inmate even (pause) grab Bones by the balls and hold him in the air for 30 seconds. Bones had to go to medical and it was revealed he suffered a ruptured testicle. IDK whatever happen to him because I went to court and got released but he had court the same day and I've since heard he got sentenced to 3 years for stealing diesel fuel (repeat offender).

Another guy by the name of Mosalgo had rich parents but was facing time for a bunch of credit card frauds and stealing a lawnmower. Was the biggest pussy I ever met in my life. His parents turned their back on him, once an hour, he would go to the phone, type a bunch of random numbers fast and hang up. He would even go to visitation, knowing nobody was coming to see him. He was adopted, never knew his real parents and stole from his new parents.

Anyway, some dude stuck a thumb (pause) up Mosalgo's ass. Mosalgo wrote a complaint about it. Guards called him out the pod Sunday night for an attorney visit. After he left, guard told us attorney's don't visit on Sunday's. Mosalgo had told he was "raped" and was moved out of the pod. Guards investigated, asked us what happened but nobody told. So, Mosalgo was moved to a pod full of murderers, snitches and baby rapists.

Old man by the name of Jack Keen turned the TV 1 day while we were watching the news. Same dude that stuck the thumb in Mosalgo confronted Jack and challenged him to "hit the cell", which means fight. Jack accepted and as he went to enter the cell, the dude punched him so fucking hard in the side of the head that it broke his glasses and split Jack's head open like a pussy. Guards never saw it.

Some retarded black dude stole my homie Bandy's mat. Retard didn't know that all mats were numbered by the guards for which cell they belonged to. Bandy found out, went to get it back and they started fighting. The whole time, the black guy is growling and foaming at the mouth, showing off his insane retard strength before the guards came and slammed both and handcuffed him. The whole time, the retard is screaming "You can't outwrestle me white boy, I'm Lex Luger". Now, say this while forming your lips like you're about to kiss a girl and you'll see why it was funny. Same retarded black dude had an absessed tooth, couldn't get to see the doctor, tied a sheet around his neck, went to the top tier and threatened to jump off.

Here's the full conversation.

Guards (in the tower, by way of intercom): Tibbs, what the fuck are you doing?

Tibbs: I told y'all muthafuckas my tooth hurt and I wanna see a doctor. Y'all won't let me see the doctor so I'm gonna kill myself. (say this while poking your lips out, about to kiss)

Guards: No you won't.

And that was it. He eventually decided not to kill himself, took his sheet back to the cell and finished watching TV.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> Okay here it goes. I might eventually regret saying this but I don't care at this point.
> 
> Today I snorted 20$ dollars worth of Methaphamine. This is my 5th time doing it and I'M NOT addicted to it. Anyway I was so fucking high and so full of confidence I felt a little too happy. No human isn't suppose to feel that happy lol so l end up fucking this girl I knew for 8 hours straght (I gave her a line) She was a 6/10 at best. Having said that, my dick is swollen and it hurts. I tried putting ice on it but it wont do. Any suggestions? I know it's not a std because i drove her to the doctor and tested her.


For real?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Allergic reaction tbh. And you're likely addicted, and are just in denial to yourself.


I might be addicted I can't say yet. All I know is i am feeling good lol. I hope i'm not addicted because I care about my life lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> For real?


Yeah. But considering how many times I did it I don't see myself as a "crackhead".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, the craving may just set in.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Okay here it goes. I might eventually regret saying this but I don't care at this point.
> 
> Today I snorted 20$ dollars worth of *Methaphamine*. This is my 5th time doing it and I'M NOT addicted to it. Anyway I was so fucking high and so full of confidence I felt a little too happy. No human isn't suppose to feel that happy lol so l end up fucking this girl I knew for 8 hours straght (I gave her a line) She was a 6/10 at best. Having said that, my dick is swollen and it hurts. I tried putting ice on it but it wont do. Any suggestions? I know it's not a std because i drove her to the doctor and tested her.


WTF?

You do meth?

Don't get me wrong, I've done quite a few drugs in my life (weed, cocaine, ecstacy, PCP, codiene, tussionex, oxycontin, loritabs, morphine, percocets, tylox, xanax, valium, klonopin sp?, hashish and opanas) but it's 3 things I won't do: smoke crack, shoot up or do meth. I'd rather be dead.

Not knocking you but WTF made you try that shit?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Catch you guys later, time to get shut eye.

More adventures from El Chapo coming later.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Peace.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> WTF?
> 
> You do meth?
> 
> ...


Meth to me is not that bad at the moment. Maybe for long time use. And besides weed, I've never done any of those drugs you listed lol. 

What made me do it is my dealer sold me a 30 for 20$. I still have more but i might sell it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's how it always starts though. That's how it fucks people up. They don't think they have a problem, then a few weeks later their selling their ass on the street corner.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Good night.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> That's how it always starts though. That's how it fucks people up. They don't think they have a problem, then a few weeks later their selling their ass on the street corner.


Naw i'll be be cool. everytime I have urges I'll just smoke weed. People don't think like that they think they need more and more lol.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Trust me, you_heard, I'd stop now before it gets out of control. A mate of mine started smoking meth (well, ice) back in 2005 and he too thought he could just 'smoke a blunt when I get the urges.' He got majorly addicted, dropped out of uni, got arrested for theft and possession, and was committed to a psych ward for 6 months. It's a powerful drug that gets you hooked way too easily.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There's some iceheads in my apartment block they sometimes knock on my door ask for food I tell em to Fuck off.

They look fucking terrible with sores on their face and ridiculously underweight and unhealthy.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Trust me, you_heard, I'd stop now before it gets out of control. A mate of mine started smoking meth (well, ice) back in 2005 and he too thought he could just 'smoke a blunt when I get the urges.' He got majorly addicted, dropped out of uni, got arrested for theft and possession, and was committed to a psych ward for 6 months. It's a powerful drug that gets you hooked way too easily.


Well, smoking it is WAY more addicting than snorting it. It sucks how he let his demons get the best of him. though. Speaking of which. I am looking at my closet and my clothes looks like faces. Yeah I think i'll stop.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> There's some iceheads in my apartment block they sometimes knock on my door ask for food I tell em to Fuck off.
> 
> They look fucking terrible with sores on their face and ridiculously underweight and unhealthy.


Bully, that is some creepy shit. I hope you have a gun because tweekers are very dangerous.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I better stop posting before I embarrass myself. I see you guys later I am going to drive around lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why would I be scared of them? They look like they'd be lucky to be 120 pounds holding a couple of bricks. Probably have to run around in the shower to get wet. They haven't knocked on my door for a while, so I think they've got the message.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You heard, I hope Enter the Void didnt inspire you to do that shit. I feel guilty.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Why would I be scared of them? They look like they'd be lucky to be 120 pounds holding a couple of bricks. Probably have to run around in the shower to get wet. They haven't knocked on my door for a while, so I think they've got the message.


Because they are a different species, and they hunt by the pack...:gun:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL bring it on I say. I'm a sports nut so I got plenty of things that could be used as a weapon, baseball bat, cricket bat, even a bowling ball. Also my girlfriends kitchen knives that could probably cut through a shoe..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Coach journeys are boring


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

What?:austin


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

This thread needs more El Chapo & You Heard stories


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There'll be more stories with El Chapo tomorrow.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DualShock said:


> This thread needs more El Chapo & You Heard stories


Less, actually, imo.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Less, actually, imo.




They're what's helping us to 3.5K...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pfft postcount. I just want to be entertained. El Chapo's stories are gold.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Why would I be scared of them? They look like they'd be lucky to be 120 pounds holding a couple of bricks. Probably have to run around in the shower to get wet. They haven't knocked on my door for a while, so I think they've got the message.


Ice rage can make even the smallest pencil-necked geek quite strong. Said mate actually headbutted a brick wall and put a crack in the wall where he had headbutt it. He also fractured his skull, but yeah, the point remains.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Guys, have a holly-jolly Christmas.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

But what about our African jobbers?

:kanye


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't wait til Christmas. I'm going to the Gold Coast. Surfs up. And I'ts just going to be me and my family which means I can perve on the chicks.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Need to start the Christmas shopping soon


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Can't wait til Christmas. I'm going to the Gold Coast. Surfs up. And I'ts just going to be me and my family which means I can perve on the chicks.


#winning

I'll hopefully be down Melbourne for the cricket.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

thanksgiving before christmas, can't wait for dat turkey.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm really enjoying 'Psych', anyone else watch it?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> #winning
> 
> I'll hopefully be down Melbourne for the cricket.


Ah yeah. The boxing day test. Should be good. Bloody hot here in Melbourne. Even now it's midnight, and I'm sweating. Been hot all day.



Cloverleaf said:


> I'm really enjoying 'Psych', anyone else watch it?


Nah. Might have to check it out.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It was only 28 today. Hopefully it'll be a gorgeous summer.

BTW, new avy/sig combo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kane looks... happy


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I miss that blond chick already.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Your date? How'd it go? Did you get lucky?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It was good, I think. I really like that chick.
I asked her if we will meet again and she said yes. unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice work. Where'd you go on your date


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, it wasn't dorcia. unk3

A nice little restaurant called Cup & Cino.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You need to pick really carefully on your first date. My preference is to take her to the movies, her choice, and we order food there (Gold Class FTW). Then when it gets serious, I'll pay the big bucks at fancy restaurants.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys. Good work Snake.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol I don't want to sound like a Geek but I really don't know about what topics I can talk with a chick. I don't think she is a big fan of Wrestling, all those cool american TV shows like Breaking bad or even American Psycho. 
That is actually a really big problem over here. I'm the only one I know who likes american Tv shows. unk3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Oh I still can't find any store that has American psycho on dvd. Only 2....


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No you just ask her open ended questions. She will quite happily talk about herself for the whole night. Then you just periodically say "Oh I see!" "how interesting" "please tell me more!" All you need to be is a good listener and she will love you for it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Oh I still can't find any store that has American psycho on dvd. Only 2....


Just watch it online mate.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.movie2k.be/movie2k/watch/american-psycho


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't find any 2003 Smackdowns on Youtube. I found one the other night but that's it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Coming off as being a good listener earns you huge points. Ask her questions about her family, her work, her dreams etc, then just sit there and give the responses BULLY alluded to. If you start talking about wrestling and TV shows, well, you kinda comes across as a self-indulged GEEK.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Just watch it online mate.


I may have to. I just want the dvd as my parents want to watch it and they are useless when it comes computers lol and don't want them going on my history :side:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay guys. I will be the best listener ever!

btw. bought American Psycho on blu ray yesterday. But haven't watched it yet.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't wait for the City game tonight.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Okay guys. I will be the best listener ever!
> 
> btw. bought American Psycho on blu ray yesterday. But haven't watched it yet.


I downloaded a 1080p "uncensored" version of American Psycho a while ago, but I couldn't notice any difference.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone else watch this as a kid?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just thought it would be nice to have on of my favorite films on blu ray.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone else watch this as a kid?


nah.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RKO Peep and Andrebaker going at it in two different threads.

Good stuff.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone else watch this as a kid?


It was shite.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Virgingaming FTW. Time to rip off some noobs.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> It was shite.


:no:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright I'm tapping out. Time for bed. Night everyone.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i watched arthur and doug when i was a kid same with MMPW


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

See ya Bully.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

How do you even...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> How do you even...


He must spend his whole time repping people just to red rep you again. Wow he is sad lmao


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The reson why all of us are better than him ^


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That kobra is definitly no Commander.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Also, hai :3

How we all feeling today?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Woot I finally feel better today. Went to my country's (and europe's) biggest shopping mall for a stroll with some mates, damn I missed breathing fresh air, even if it was only 3 days. Gonna go out again soon for school in a few hours.

I still sound a little hoarsed, but one of the girls who I went out today said I sounded really cute with it..I guess being sick does have it's advantages eh? :$

So anyway, what's crackin' here?





_Edit: Here's the massive shopping mall I was talking about. It has everything, clothing shops, electronics, gaming, restaurants, cinemas, bowling alleys, etc;
_


> https://www.google.com/search?hl=pt...g&biw=1024&bih=673&sei=qV5sUPWYIsfB0QXIy4GIAw


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> How do you even...


Smells like "obsessed" to me.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Nice Avy noyK. Ah fucking phil is back.


I never left muwhahahahahaha


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I shall stalk Frewty as well. But instead I'll give him green rep to make up for Kobra's red rep obsession with him or anyone else he stalks and red reps.

My rep gives/takes more points than himself, and considering he's been here since 2005, I think this is a victory for the jobbers.

:cheer


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

AngryPhil said:


> I never left muwhahahahahaha


sadly.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I shall stalk Frewty as well. But instead I'll give him green rep to make up for Kobra's red rep obsession with him or anyone else he stalks and red reps.
> 
> My rep gives/takes more points than himself, and considering he's been here since 2005, I think this is a victory for the jobbers.
> 
> :cheer


How come? He has minimum 8 rep points.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> sadly.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> sadly.


You're in no position to judge if anyone should have left or not.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> You're in no position to judge if anyone should have left or not.


Right.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Right.


I know I am.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh boy.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> How come? He has minimum 8 rep points.


Well actually I'm not very well informed how the Rep thing works. He has 1500-2000, while I have 2000-2500, mine should give more points I guess?

Unless post count and join date count too, if that's the case I didn't know.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah post count and join date does contribute.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Well actually I'm not very well informed how the Rep thing works. He has 1500-2000, while I have 2000-2500, mine should give more points I guess?
> 
> Unless post count and join date count too, if that's the case I didn't know.


Yep.

1 Rep point per join year, 1 rep point per 2500 rep, 1 rep point per 1000 posts.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh. Well that's kinda BS. :side:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Yep.
> 
> 1 Rep point per join year, 1 rep point per 2500 rep, 1 rep point per 1000 posts.




Shut up Meg.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i only have 1530 points from rep haha im a noob


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone think the Presidential Debate will be worth watching?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Must see, andy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Disturbing lack of activity.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I'm going out taking care of some stuff for a few hours. Cya soon peeps.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

So Andy, got anything planned for education after high school?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

How is everyone today?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> So Andy, got anything planned for education after high school?


Not sure yet man. University seems a smart choice, especially with the lack of jobs in the UK at the moment. What about you?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup guys. I completed Borderlands 2 today. The ending was meh but overall it was a hell of a game.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hopefully, by next year, Practical Journalism in College. Just need to work on my Reading papers for English. Otherwise, I'm on good track.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Not sure yet man. University seems a smart choice, especially with the lack of jobs in the UK at the moment. What about you?


Come to the US for college.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Too much messed up shit goes on at US colleges for myself to consider that.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

yea, u couldn't hack it


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Not sure yet man. University seems a smart choice, especially with the lack of jobs in the UK at the moment. What about you?


Go to college, learn a trade. College tend to find you a work placement afterwards. Then once your apprenticeship is finished just follow the work from firm to firm or get contacts and be a 1 man and his van. 

Bonus whichever you choose you'll never have to pay for that work to be done in your house, as you can do it yourself.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Guys I'm in Sixth Form which is basically College but at your High School. You can do College here but Sixth Form is a good choice.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> yea, u couldn't hack it


So, you finally pluck up the courage to bring your terrible excuse for a feud to this thread? What a fucking retard you are to even try to step up to any of us, let alone me. I bet even El Chapo would kick your balls all the way to Suggestions and Help. Get your head out of your asshole, or better yet plug it up so you don't shit all over yourself.

I'll leave this one to the Foul-o-Matic, as it's the only thing on the internet besides you that cares about this anymore:

*THE FOLLOWING DESCRIBE YOU*
Sticky fart excrement wiper
Earwax alien fondler
Ranting slut sample wanker
Shitface sock
Ass nob goatse
Wanktastic nut probe
Sperm nugget lover
Tit handle
Bald dick excrement
And, as they say, many many more.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't know how it is around the world, but college is so fucked up in the US now. College degrees are are basically like High Scholl diplomas now. Unless its a Masters Degree it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Guys I'm in Sixth Form which is basically College but at your High School. You can do College here but Sixth Form is a good choice.


A few of my mates went to sixth form and said it was pretty much a waste of 2years. 
It's for people not wanting to move on from school in my opinion.

Where about in England you from?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I live on the Isle of Wight (not born here).



Striker said:


> Don't know how it is around the world, but *college is so fucked up in the US now.* College degrees are are basically like High Scholl diplomas now. Unless its a Masters Degree it doesn't mean anything.


Makes sense that you'd recommend it to me then. :side:


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I dont mean actually mean being in college.

I mean afterwards.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Why then?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm doing the International Management - Double Degree (IMDD) in Germany and USA, Northeastern University in Boston. 4 semester in Germany and 4 in Boston. 

Do you know that Uni, CMWit? Please don't tell me it has a shitty reputation or something.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

University is a good place to hide while the economy improves ( also getting drunk and spending student grants).


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Thing that pisses me off about Sixth Form right now is that before we got £30 just for attending. And they scrapped that before I joined. Fucking dicks.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

That's funny because I've recently signed up for a benefit which entitles me to £60 per fortnight, for being of leaving age in high school and staying on. As simple as that :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The fuck? I want in on this Froot.

Edit: You're not in the UK are ya? Shit.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I'm doing the International Management - Double Degree (IMDD) in Germany and USA, Northeastern University in Boston. 4 semester in Germany and 4 in Boston.
> 
> Do you know that Uni, CMWit? Please don't tell me it has a shitty reputation or something.


Yeah Northeastern is a great school, I live about 15 minutes away from there. The late great comedian Patrice O'Neal is an alum as well as co-founder of Twitter, EVP of Sun Microsystems, tons of great engineers.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Thing that pisses me off about Sixth Form right now is that before we got £30 just for attending. And they scrapped that before I joined. Fucking dicks.


EMA? I got that whilst I attended college about 6year ago. £30 a week if you were there everyday of the week, £100 bonus at Xmas and another £100 at the end of the college year(July) to try and keep you there for the full year. Was happy days. Although instructors(teachers) would constantly threaten to take it away from you everytime you did something they disliked


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol, I'm in Fife, Scotland :3

Unfortunately, however, upon looking it up, the benefit was actually cancelled for England in 2010. Sorry sugarcube 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Education_Maintenance_Allowance#Scrapping_in_England


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah it's a pile of shit.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

EMA was great. I remember when mine got cut ( they were phasing it out at this point) from £30 to £10 and my attendance dropped by 15% :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck the system MAAAAAN!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Universities here in the U.S are chill as shit. Colleges here certainly don't deserve the stigma they have, of course people drink and smoke pot but all the crazy preppy kid drug stories are all fabricated by the media. Maybe that shit goes on at Ivy league schools but not at your average school


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

A downsyndrome person almost fucking sat on me today.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

7 classes of math, guys.

7 FUCKING CLASSES

---
Better than reading this weird-as-shit talk about drugs and... Shit. 

;D


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> 7 classes of math, guys.
> 
> 7 FUCKING CLASSES


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Why then?


US schools are fun as hell.

Just like everything else here.

:kobe


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah it's a pile of shit.


So glad I was in the one if the last years of full ema


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> So glad I was in the one if the last years of full ema


Fuck you


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

We in Scotland still get it. Unless this whole independence bullshit sweeps the rug from under us...


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Watching some things about the 90s. S club 7 were awesome!!!! Ahhhhhhh I love Rachel Stevens! First celeb crush


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Man I am pissed the hell off at THQ.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

For what?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The roster this year is great guys. Shame there's no Kidd though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

How is there no Kidd? Let my little brother buy it this year. When he gets sick of it I will play it then


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> How is there no Kidd? Let my little brother buy it this year. When he gets sick of it I will play it then


Are you trying to be funny? It's not working so hush up.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Are you trying to be funny? It's not working so hush up.


Not trying to be funny at all.i am annoyed Kidd is not there


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm back. Ended up only having 1/3 of my classes today, hell yeah. Spent the rest of the time on a funfair.

I think I would turn out to be a great Hitman.. hit 5 prizes on 5 tries in the target-shooting-with-rifle-prize...thing, whatever it's called.


Anyway, speaking of THQ. I hope they put Ryback in WWE 13', or I swear I'll hack their headquarters


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Are you trying to be funny? It's not working so hush up.


Have you considered getting an hairstylist or a new hair cut?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Not trying to be funny at all.i am annoyed Kidd is not there


Fine whatever.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Have you considered getting an hairstylist or a new hair cut?


Hey look it's a *Knobber*.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome back NoyK.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Fine whatever.


???


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> ???


Dude I'm tired. My brain is scrambled lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Might buy a premium membership soon so I can use the chatbox and change my shitty name.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Theproof said:


> For what?


Two reasons: 1.Ministry Undertaker is DLC when and 2. no goddamn late 99-2001 Triple H!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope the RKO can be used in various positions this year, out of nowhere. Especially from rope-jumps, that would be sick.


I want to go with Ryback in a GM Mode or whatever it's called now, and have him win both WWE and WHC, and sucessfully defend it at Mania' vs Undertaker


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

This RKO Peep and Andre thing is hilarious.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Striker said:


> This RKO Peep and Andre thing is hilarious.


To me it's just another Kobra/Catty stalkish feud. Whenever both go in the same thread, there's going to be alot of bickering. :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm awake. RKO and Andrebaker still at it huh?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bully has his old sig back :mark:


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

And here I thought he wasn't changing it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats up jobbers?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Your sig reminds me of how I miss Waz and his idiotic posts.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Who, mine?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Chapo. Not much getting ready to go train.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Train for what?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dudes, where can I get the Smartphone app for this Forum?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I just mean go to the gym.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Dudes, where can I get the Smartphone app for this Forum?


I'm not sure. Try pm'ing a mod. Headliner's online.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

7 classes of maths? :yes


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> 7 classes of maths? :yes




You freaking math nerd.





Spoiler: Here's what I think


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> You freaking math nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here's what I think


It's my favourite subject - one answer, systematic working out, it's brilliant.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

My internet is fucked up real bad, will be back full time as soon as I get it fixed up.

@RS - It is VerticalSports App or something, not sure though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bad Blood hasn't posted since his ban was lifted. 

I guess he left the forum and probably won't come back.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> To me it's just another Kobra/Catty stalkish feud. Whenever both go in the same thread, there's going to be alot of bickering. :side:


Meh I just found it funny that one of the things he had a go at me for was derailing threads yet what did he do (with my help)? I ain't gonna start bickering again with him for no reason. Maybe if he can come up with something not nicked from snow or said by chavs I may care lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, will check out that vertical sports stuff.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Okay, will check out that *vertical sports *stuff.


Fucking app doesn't work on iOS6 on iphone 4. It's fucking shit! I can't browse the forum now when i'm taking a dump at work.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Bad Blood hasn't posted since his ban was lifted.
> 
> I guess he left the forum and probably won't come back.


We should bring him back to play a major role in the Jobbers stable, something like Eugene in Evolution

btw morning jobbers


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> Fucking app doesn't work on iOS6 on iphone 4. It's fucking shit! I can't browse the forum now when i'm taking a dump at work.


So I am not the only one having this problem then. It keeps crashing soon as I load it up


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> So I am not the only one having this problem then. It keeps crashing soon as I load it up


Yep, exactly the same. I'm sure they'll update it soon. eyton


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Saluting em' Jobbers with some:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well hello there Shio.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

dis gon be gud


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Saluting em' Jobbers with some:





NoyK said:


> Well hello there Shio.


hey hey


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RS is right because I have a confession from SHEAMUS!!!!:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Mark out guy vs Punk. book it


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> RS is right because I have a confession from SHEAMUS!!!!:


Damn I can't see it, I hate my work PC


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Damn I can't see it, I hate my work PC


Try to open it in a new tab


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Damn I can't see it, I hate my work PC


He says damnit you got me.


Btw student finance makes me want to kill people seriously


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Try to open it in a new tab


Can't, can someone just type it out so I can see the confession? Please? lol

^NM thanks! I think that he was being sarcastic though no?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Maybe but I want here what he says lol. As much as I liked sheamus as poster he did behave like a little bitch by quitting and the fluffy account joining pretty much straight after is very suspicious


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> RS is right because I have a confession from SHEAMUS!!!!:


What?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

For those who are lazy to open in a new tab:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

But how am I right?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You said this was gonna be good


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> But how am I right?





RevolverSnake said:


>


.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh okay. But I actually was just talking about ministry taker being in wwe '13


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> 7 classes of maths? :yes


I'm not a math person, but it really wasn't that bad.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dead silence...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

shucky ducky quack quack


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

TELL ME , you didn't just say dat.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*****


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Am somewhat glad to see Sheamus has been cleared of being Fluffykins, I just hope going forward he contniues to try and post better and be enjoyable to read once again...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Should I get Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Should I get Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels?


Hell fuckin yeah, great movie!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Guy Ritchie is overrated.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright will check it out as soon as possible, which means tomorrow.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Guy Ritchie is overrated.


I dunno about over-rated I have yet to see a film of his I did not like, even the two Sherlock Holmes films


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Guy Ritchie's Swept away is one of the worst movies in history. Rock n Rolla and Revolver are also huge try hards.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well he is obviously no scorsese.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup guys?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You should watch Love Exposure Snake, I mean really.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Guy Ritchie's Swept away is one of the worst movies in history. Rock n Rolla and Revolver are also huge try hards.


Never saw Swept Away but I did like Revolver & Rock n Rolla


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Shit, right. I said I would check it out. :troll

I promise you I will watch it this weekend.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Good.

Whats up andy? And NoyK, why arent you dressed fancy? I thought that's your style.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Slow aresed day at work, been raining for days, I want to sell my car, I need a truck once again


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dressing fancy is awesome.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Good.
> 
> Whats up andy? And NoyK, why arent you dressed fancy? I thought that's your style.


Meh, it's still alot different from saggy pants, large T-shirts, and tight jeans, that's all I care. Hate that style :lol

Dressing fancy brings way too much attention, and in real life I'm actually really shy, especially when girls stare at me like they're watching TV :$


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Watching the Presidential Debate. Hear Obama got his ass whopped.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Watching the Presidential Debate. Hear Obama got his ass whopped.


I'm not a fan of Obama but I prefer him over Romney.

I wonder how Romney > Obama in the debate.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Not sure how it took me so long to realise MOTHERFUCKING SHINEDOWN DOES THE BUMPER THEME FOR RAW :mark: :mark: :mark:






Oh yeah, and good day everyone :3


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup Froot! Yeah Shinedown is damned good band, watched live show on TV last week, they sounded great


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Speaking of fancy, RevolverSnake you look freaking class in real life. Respect. :lol


HAI FREWTY!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I like Joseph Gordon Levitt's style alot.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's up Jobbers?

Don't buy in into the presidential system.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Speaking of fancy, RevolverSnake you look freaking class in real life. Respect. :lol
> 
> 
> HAI FREWTY!


:draper

And I like your style. 

:draper


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So Snake is no longer under the delusion that he is Patrick Bateman.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually never wore a suit. This is more like me:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Anderson, I think it's a split personality thing with me and Patrick.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of Patrick Bateman, where can I download American Psycho?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So one personality is you, the other is a guy with a split personality. Fucking complex.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> :draper
> 
> And I like your style.
> 
> :draper


We must go out and have a few drinks one day _(no alchool for me)_. 
Let's bring all the jobbers in too, and when BULLY goes to the bathroom, we all leave him to pay for everything :troll


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

@Noyk I never actually liked that style, it's too Catalogue-ish.

I'm more of a Jeans-TShirt and Leather Jacket man myself.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes Anderson, it's me, Patrick and some Weasel from Kicker Peabody.

That would be very bad ass, NoyK. I mean like a Jobber gang meeting. unk


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank God I don't have to read NoyK posts. I'm sick of his lies.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone of you going to WM 29?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I fucking wish.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> Speaking of Patrick Bateman, where can I download American Psycho?


Don't know where you can download (perhaps ask around in File Sharing section?), however, I can provide you with a good stream link.

http://www.solarmovie.eu/link/play/893487/


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Anyone of you going to WM 29?


No thanks 

15 hour plane rides aren't for me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I actually never wore a suit. This is more like me:


I like the first thrre styles but the last is actually a bit too hipsterish for my taste. :cena


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I like the first thrre styles but the last is actually a bit too hipsterish for my taste. :cena


It's European!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I guess it's not european enough for me, then.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Don't know where you can download (perhaps ask around in File Sharing section?), however, I can provide you with a good stream link.
> 
> http://www.solarmovie.eu/link/play/893487/


Sadly that link doesn't work on my playstation 3. Thanks for trying though. you're starting to grow on me lol.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> Sadly that link doesn't work on my playstation 3. Thanks for trying though. you're starting to grow on me lol.


Yeah, I've been getting that a lot lately. About two months ago, Ziggler Mark called me a "tryhard" for posting ponies. Last night, I got a green rep from him for, erm, posting ponies.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's up with youtube taking down full shows of RAW out of youtube? They're getting strict now.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Yeah, I've been getting that a lot lately. About two months ago, Ziggler Mark called me a "tryhard" for posting ponies. Last night, I got a green rep from him for, erm, posting ponies.


You're slowly bronifing the whole forum. :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like Ponies.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> What's up with youtube taking down full shows of RAW out of youtube? They're getting strict now.


Go to Telly-TV.com for streams of any WWE or TNA shows (unsure about PPVs). VERY good quality YouTube links, that are only accessible from the site.

This week's Raw.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

PLS change your sig Snake, that Cesaro gimmick was horrible.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>





> PLS change your sig Snake, that Cesaro gimmick was horrible.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RS-Bateman man
Froot- Ponyboy
Sheamus - Fluffykins in disguise
Noyk - Anime Hipster
And me - Elusive Punk fan


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Yeah, I've been getting that a lot lately. About two months ago, Ziggler Mark called me a "tryhard" for posting ponies. Last night, I got a green rep from him for, erm, posting ponies.


No surprise. I went through something similar with my Vince Russo avatar and signature and I guess RevolverSnake with Bateman. People first think you are a troll who only wants to provoke but after some time they realize that you are just a fan with a personality on the forum


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Yeah, I've been getting that a lot lately. About two months ago, Ziggler Mark called me a "tryhard" for posting ponies. Last night, I got a green rep from him for, erm, posting ponies.


Lol and not to mention I green repped you the other day. You certainly did improve if you got me to like you because I hated you the most at one point lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No, everybody loved the Bateman gimmick from the beginning. True story.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You're hilarious, you heard.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

If Sheamus is really going to be dubbed "Fluffykins" now, he will receive hourly glomps, no matter the quality of his posts :3


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> No, everybody loved the Bateman gimmick from the beginning. True story.


I liked it. The face expressions he made were gold.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Go to Telly-TV.com for streams of any WWE or TNA shows (unsure about PPVs). VERY good quality YouTube links, that are only accessible from the site.
> 
> This week's Raw.


You the man froot! Thanks. I bookmarked that shit lol.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> If Sheamus is really going to be dubbed "Fluffykins" now, he will receive hourly glomps, no matter the quality of his posts :3





JT Martin said:


> Sheamus - Fluffykins in disguise


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> No, everybody loved the Bateman gimmick from the beginning. True story.


Count me in on that, loved the Bateman gimmick, I loved it when you were arguing with, shit I cannot remember who, and all you were posting were lines from AP and they had no clue, I was dying that day


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Count me in on that, loved the Bateman gimmick, I loved it when you were arguing with, shit I cannot remember who, and all you were posting were lines from AP and they had no clue, I was dying that day


I was that clueless man :lol

Never seen the movie.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

If there's anything I like about Bateman more than his facial expressions, it's the contrast his cheerful subtlety and bleak, stereotypically murderous demeanour. You don't just simply have a little mini-argument with yourself about Huey Lewis before impaling the lead singer of 30 Seconds to Mars with an axe.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk

I guess it's time to bring it back big time style in the near future.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I was that clueless man :lol
> 
> Never seen the movie.


Oh shit that's right! Oh dude I was rolling that was so funny. 

So you feel better that Headliner has cleared your name frmo Fluffykins?

I am calling for a hatchet burial between Noyk & You_Heard?



Keyser Söze said:


> If there's anything I like about Bateman more than his facial expressions, it's the contrast his cheerful subtlety and bleak, stereotypically murderous demeanour. You don't just simply have a little mini-argument with yourself about Huey Lewis before impaling the lead singer of 30 Seconds to Mars with an axe.



Sports is a really good album, lol


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

You_heard? said:


>


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheamus if were a day you'd be Monday.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I got Noyk on ignored, CMWit.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Sheamus if were a day you'd be Monday.












I say we bury this motherfucker, Anderson.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Did I get to you Sheamus?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I got Noyk on ignored, CMWit.


I saw that, you two should hash it out, both decent posters have some funny moments, bury the hatchet fellas...


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Did I get to you Sheamus?


Nah :lol

Just that I like you and I don't want to argue with you.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, i just took him off my ignore list because that was too much lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Nah :lol
> 
> Just that I like you and I don't want to argue with you.


Jesus you fucking brown noser.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't care about "burning hatchets". If it happens, happens, I won't push anything.


..Anyway.. into more important business *AHEM*




JT Martin said:


> Noyk - Anime Hipster


*..........*











Nani koitsu? Fuzakenaideyo, kisama! Watashi wa Kakkoi desu-yo! =.=


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> You_heard? doesn't deserve it, for now.
> 
> 
> ..Anyway.. *AHEM*
> ...


I feel the exact same way. Maybe in time...


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

well that was a start boys...nice first step


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Come on, NoyK! There are alot more important problems than Bleach.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nandayo bakayaro?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is Sri Lanka japanese?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Robotech anyone? lol


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Nah :lol
> 
> Just that I like you and I don't want to argue with you.


Are you happy that headliner finally spoke out? I knew you weren't fluffy the entire time. :kobe



You_heard? said:


> Well, i just took him off my ignore list because that was too much lol.


I was doing the same shit as you with putting noyK on ignore. Just squash it with him like I did, it isn't worth having a feude with a fellow 11er/12er. We jobbers need to stick together.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice sweatpatches.



Mystical said:


> I was doing the same shit as you with putting noyK on ignore. Just squash it with him like I did, it isn't worth having a feude with a fellow 11er/12er. We jobbers need to stick together.


If you don't like someone you don't like them. Regardless of join date.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I wish i still had my six bars of green rep. How the hell i let something like that happen??


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Jesus you fucking brown noser.


Nice hatchet burying there.


I can't say I like you cause that makes me a kiss ass?

I don't follow.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I told hhm to always wear a white shirt underneath. But the pic is still awesome. And some nice eye candy. :draper


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> well that was a start boys...nice first step


Yes it is.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I am calling for all of our fueds to end...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Is that your GF, Sheamus?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Nice hatchet burying there.
> 
> 
> I can't say I like you cause that makes me a kiss ass?
> ...


If someone insults you why would you say you like them? :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Nice sweatpatches.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like someone you don't like them. Regardless of join date.


Damn, you hitting that SheamusO'Shaunessy? You're the man bro!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Nice sweatpatches.


Bitches love sweatpatches

We jobbers should get along. If we don't accept, respect and love each other on this forum who will?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> If someone insults you why would you say you like them? :lol


Because I'm a man of peace.




And no, I'm not hitting that

Just a friend :vince2


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

So is ANdy completly unwilling to bury his hatchet? Shame it's too bad


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Are you happy that headliner finally spoke out? I knew you weren't fluffy the entire time. :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> I was doing the same shit as you with putting noyK on ignore. Just squash it with him like I did, it isn't worth having a feude with a fellow 11er/12er. We jobbers need to stick together.


What you saying is true. Having said that, for me to squash the beef with Noyk, he needs to put in a sig that I actually said lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree, why can't we all be friends?











JT Martin, you better run.

..Bakabakashi!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wait you guys actually like Sheamus now?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

She's a 2,5* for romanian conditions.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

My sig pretty much dictates every single argument jobbers have. From beginning to end. It's almost frightening how accurate :/


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lets squash the beef SheamusO'Shaunessy. We used to be cool.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I agree, why can't we all be friends?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> If you don't like someone you don't like them. Regardless of join date.


True but most pre 10ers hate us regardless, with the exception of a few people of course, but yeah we should stick together just like they do.Sheamus is still a twat for rage quoting and coming back though!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Wait you guys actually like Sheamus now?


Well, I for one never really had anything against him, but yes, we like him now. Or like Pat Bateman would say "nobody dislikes Sheamus anymore."


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> She's a 2,5* for romanian conditions.


Agreed. In romania, she would be considered a "butter face"



You_heard? said:


> Lets squash the beef SheamusO'Shaunessy. We used to be cool.


Lol yeah. We both had our moments when we went full retard.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Mystical said:


> True but most pre 10ers hate us regardless, with the exception of a few people of course, but yeah we should stick together just like they do.


That would be hypocritical. Most of you guys are alright and it's nice to have a good group of people doing something original in rants. But I am entitled to dislike certain individual. There are people here who probably dislike me.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread has picked up steam quickly... 0.0


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Jobbers should stop fighting
Make love, not war


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> That would be hypocritical. Most of you guys are alright and it's nice to have a good group of people doing something original in rants. But I am entitled to dislike certain individual. There are people here who probably dislike me.


Hm, you make a good point, but regardless of who you like, straws togheter break harder than straws apart.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Agreed. In romania, she would be considered a "butter face"
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah. We both had our moments when we went full retard.


Lol, you bet we did. Do you get along with Bully?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Lol, you bet we did. Do you get along with Bully?


No.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> This thread has picked up steam quickly... 0.0


Whap Me Jungles, I love you bro.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Hm, you make a good point, but regardless of who you like, straws togheter break harder than straws apart.


You totally tried to be a blatant troll, 'left' and came back and were talking about how you love to be hated and all that shit. Make up your mind on your role in rants.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> No.


Well, that's unfortunate. I want your ass to be a Jobber again.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> You totally tried to be a blatant troll, 'left' and came back and were talking about how you love to be hated and all that shit. Make up your mind on your role in rants.


When I was young a shrink told me I was bipolar.


Young=15


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

... I think I'm starting to turn a little too 'Froot-ish' in my posting.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> When I was young a shrink told me I was bipolar.
> 
> 
> Young=15


Ok then so even if 'bury the hatchet' so to speak. You'll just have one your attention whore spastic attacks again. So it would be redundant.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Ok then so even if 'bury the hatchet' so to speak. You'll just have one your attention whore spastic attacks again. So it would be redundant.


Good point.

Let's just keep the hatchet on the ground then


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't want to get you drunk, but, ah, that's a very fine Chardonnay you're not drinking.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> ... I think I'm starting to turn a little too 'Froot-ish' in my posting.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I said all along that I did not dislike Sheamus, simply said he is good when he doesn't try so hard. The kid had a bit of a freakout, felling a tad betrayed by Bully, he made a dumb thread about leaving but has since apologized and has toned down his posting style and is not presently trying hard. I give him credit he owned his mistake and is moving forward...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao Hogan sex tape.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*/*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That felt good to get that off of my chest lol.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


> */*



Don't know why your post reminded me of Runescape.


God, I loved that game.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Make it at least like that










Noyk.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> */*


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Good times


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> *Runescape*.*I loved that game*.













Seriously?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

To be completely honest, Noyk is a cool guy. He knows how to post good and not to mention he is one sexy muthafucka lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Beautifull.


Why do girls like this not exist in real life Q_Q

And I swear to god I'm not talking only about the 'looks'..


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hot pornstars in hardcore blowjob competition


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> To be completely honest, Noyk is a cool guy. He knows how to post good and not to mention he is one sexy muthafucka lol.


Yeah people have hated on him alot but he's a good poster in my experience.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Hot pornstars in hardcore blowjob competition


That sounds delightful.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NoyKers be NoyKin'.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Seriously?


You didn't like it?

That's my childhood game.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nudity is allowed from now on in this thread.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Beautiful.


Trying to get me fired or yourself banned bro? C'mon now


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, sono, edit that post so you don't get tha Ban Hammer.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry boys but am at work, have to leave this thread now, peace out guys


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone else think this week's flown by?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Runescape was pretty bad. I quit after 20 minutes in the game.

Don't get me wrong, I love MMORPG/RPG games, but I prefer stuff like _Lineage II, DC Universe, Continent of The Ninth_, etc;

Oh, and has anyone here played _BOTS Acclaim_? [brag]I was the #1 player in that Game, won 4 straight monthly tournaments, 3million+ registered players. I'm a legend there.[/brag]

..Or well, was. The site got hacked, and the game died. Miss those days


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah people have hated on him alot but he's a good poster in my experience.


Yeah, I used to hate him with a passion. But, after analyzing him in the WWE section he had me sold. His posts are detailed and well-written. He's one of the very few people who knows how to use a Semicolon.

And I didn't forgot about you, anderson. I always liked you.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey just thought of this, can you edit that outta your post? I love me some titties but I don't want them to close our thread over it ya know?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone else think this week's flown by?



Fuck no. I had to stay home sick for 4 straight days, and could barely sleep. A whole day felt like a damn week. All I did was watch Anime, drink hot chocolate milk, and derp around this forum laying in my bed :side:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Sorry boys but am at work, have to leave this thread now, peace out guys


Cya Wit!




NoyK said:


> Runescape was pretty bad. I quit after 20 minutes in the game.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love MMORPG/RPG games, but I prefer stuff like _Lineage II, DC Universe, Continent of The Ninth_, etc;
> 
> ...



I wouldn't play Runescape again, but I played that for a long time cause I had a shit PC and it was one of the few games that worked on it.

It will always have a special place in my Games HOF.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry NoyK, but the only thing I use the internet for is Porn.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah I edited it, NoyK should edit the quote as well.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm out of here guys. i have to buy my aunt a birthday cake.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh and for those who (finally) realised that my way of posting in Rants is alot different from any other section, bravo, took long enough.

That's the normal me (outside of Rants); here I just fuck around and try to entertain people by posting original and unique posts, as well as dumb and non-sensical stuff.

Not saying that I don't act like myself in Rants too, but it's quite rare :lol


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I'm out of here guys. i have to buy my aunt a birthday cake.


K dude, bye.

WF says HB to your auntie.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^^


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Sorry NoyK, but the only thing I use the internet for is Porn.


You're using the forum right now :side:. Unless you get off on the pictures thread? :argh:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> ^^


Audioslave \m/ \m/


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> You're using the forum right now :side:. Unless you get off on the pictures thread? :argh:


Noooo not my sweat stains!!!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Oh and for those who (finally) realised that my way of posting in Rants is alot different from any other section, bravo, took long enough.
> 
> That's the normal me (outside of Rants) here I just fuck around and try to entertain people by posting dumb and non-sensical stuff.
> 
> Not saying that I don't act like myself in Rants too, but it's quite rare :lol


Actually in my case it's exactly opposite, the normal me is here in rants because I have the freedom to be myself.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> You're using the forum right now :side:. Unless you get off on the pictures thread? :argh:















RevolverSnake said:


> Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP



If you didn't go to _Post Your Picture_ thread, you'll never get this one. :troll


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> K dude, bye.
> 
> WF says HB to your auntie.


I appreciate it bro.

Lates.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Couldn't fault him for getting off that girl you're with though Sheamus. And if he masterbates to the pic of my and sis. Then I guess he's just a sick guy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:troll


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao :lmao for even thinking of that, Andy. What's that german chick doing though?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I should post a pic of my Ex-Gf so RS can fap at will

:hmm:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I should post my Ex-Gf so RS can fap at will
> 
> :hmm:


And I should post a pic of myself in the pool.

That should stop him dead in his fap.







Btw guys, have to go.

Laters!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Peace, Sham'O.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> :lmao :lmao for even thinking of that, Andy. What's that german chick doing though?


What's she doing? Well she has a boyfriend back in Germany like I said, nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

PLease post more pics.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't give up that fast. I even tried on married women.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Which one do you think it is? :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Don't give up that fast. I even tried on married women.


I mean if I asked her out and rejected (expected with this situation) it would be fucking awkward in my Performing Arts class for the next year.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The left one Noy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't follow NoyK.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> The left one Noy.


Damn, you're good. Bingo!



andersonasshole900 said:


> I don't follow NoyK.


It was supposed to make you guys try to guess who my ex-gf was. But Shio is just too good when it comes to stuff like this, it seems. :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Just picked the best looking trusting your good taste.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sono how did trying it on with a married women go?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

He's probably going to get killed in a few days. So enjoy his pics while he lasts.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Just picked the best looking trusting your good taste.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> He's probably going to get killed in a few days. So enjoy his pics while he lasts.


Who? :side:


Just for the eff' of it, here's two more Shio. One with her brother, one with no one around. You damn right pal, I have a good taste :datass



Spoiler: .

























_*Shit, double post. Been a while since the last time this happened*_


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lot of work Andy, lot of work. But she went from ignoring me to writing me messages on daily basis. You just have to find the right words, it isn't as difficult as many think.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope you banged that slut.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I hope you banged that slut.


Check the post again. There's a hidden message 8*D


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking good. Nailed? But she's under 18, I guess?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Looking good. Nailed? But she's under 18, I guess?


Who?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't get the hidden message.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I mean NoyK's girl.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I don't get the hidden message.


NAILED.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RS, I'm disappoint son.



Anyway, she's one year younger than me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, now I get it.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Today, conundrum.

"NoyK apparently has a lot of haters, yet he has more rep than me. Hm."

---
RevolverSnake is king of forum.
NoyK has hot GF. Or had. Whateva.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know your age Noy. But I'm guessing 18, 19 or something.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm 19. Yep, still in the 'teen' years.

I could post the girls I nailed (it was only three, don't worry I'm not a 'hardcore' player), but that would be a really douchebaggy thing to do.:lmao

And I mean *nailed*, a 'little service' doesn't count.



Zankman Jack said:


> "NoyK apparently has a lot of haters, yet he has more rep than me. Hm."




Not always the bad people have the most haters. In fact, the best do, because of one thing; jealousy.

..Holy shit I just created an awesome quote.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Today, conundrum.
> 
> "NoyK apparently has a lot of haters, yet he has more rep than me. Hm."
> 
> ...


Yes, I am.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Need to get my hands on a remotely good quality camera, seeing as how I've both had my hair cut and grown a faint, awkward looking neck beard.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot you got a girlfriend?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Nah. As I've said before, and to my disdain, it's always guys who want to be around me. Will never understand how this works...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Unfortunatley the only more or less cool looking facial hair I can grow is a nice moustache. Ah yes, the good old day when I used to rock that thing.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Need to get my hands on a remotely good quality camera, seeing as how I've both had my hair cut and grown a faint, awkward looking neck beard.


Frewty, y u no post pic of you?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Morning Jobbers.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY, wassup mah man. You missed some quite interesting happenings.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Bully.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Morning Bully.

He did, Noy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Like what


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Me hating on Sheamus and him wanting to 'bury the hatchet' with me. Fucking freak.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah sure Sheamus let's bury the hatchet...

In your skull.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Heyjo


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah sure Sheamus let's bury the hatchet...
> 
> In your skull.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Let's see what else..

Oh, me and You_heard? burying the hatchet, if I am or not a good poster, RevolverSnake looking like a classy guy in real life, Shio hitting on married women, and my ex girlfriend pics.


..I'm missing something.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay. So nothing interesting then. :kobe


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Let's see what else..
> 
> Oh, me and You_heard? burring the hatchet, if I am or not a good poster, RevolverSnake looking like a classy guy in real life, and my ex girlfriend pics.
> 
> ...


Me and my German chick? Snakey masturbating to the post a pic thread?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Leaving. GN8 Europe.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

GN9.

;D


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Aw, cya Shio.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Seeya

btw. new sig what daya think?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I like it Snake.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night Shon.

Just had a look at Rs's pic. Do you always wear clothes that are 5 sizes too big bro? Just kidding, it's a decent pic.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Frewty, y u no post pic of you?


Found this slightly more recent pic on my FB, with cousin and gran on the Maid of the Forth.



Spoiler: lolenormouspicture


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I knew you wore Pink. I just knew it. :lol
Your hair curls like mine does when I let it grow..Weird.

And why does EVERY eldery woman I know have the same hairstyle?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Five times too big? unk3


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I knew you wore Pink. I just knew it. :lol
> Your hair curls like mine does when I let it grow..Weird.
> 
> And why does EVERY eldery woman I know have the same hairstyle?


That is the ultimate stereotypical old-woman.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Is her name Dorothy?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Actually, for a Drama performance today, I had my hair slicked back for a 1920's look, and felt like I looked so much better with it. Though it looks kinda out of place in school/public environments, will probably go with that look for a mock interview I have soon with Rotary International.



andersonasshole900 said:


> Is her name Dorothy?


Celia.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think Froot's hair is the stereotypical old ladies hairstyle.

Sorry Froot.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol That GIF


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY said:


> I think Froot's hair is the stereotypical old ladies hairstyle.
> 
> Sorry Froot.


In lighter conditions (about a month and a half ago, on a Caledonian McBrane towards Cumbrae)










Still look "old-ladies" style?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes. 

Though you do score points for wearing an Australia shirt and not giving some ridiculous hand gesture to the camera.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Froot has big ass arms.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL nice sig


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup Jobbers, 

I just purchased a John Cena Cake for my aunt lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> LOL nice sig


Thanks.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Random topic;

So I just fucked myself in the ass. I made a bet with a girl, and since I just lost, I'll have to dance for at least 20 seconds like Elvis Presley, while playing "Hound Dog" somewhere this winter.

...In the middle of this..when fully crowded: 











-_-..


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What was the bet about?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Post results lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Random topic;
> 
> So I just fucked myself in the ass.


Oh Ok. how'd you manage that?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

... I can't tell what the bet was about. I lost, that's all it matters. >_>


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Bully should post a pic of himself.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Sup Jobbers,
> 
> I just purchased a John Cena Cake for my aunt lol.




Is she, or is she not, able to see it?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Bully should post a pic of himself.


I second this.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So, do you think Bully is not actually the real TNA Superstar Bully Ray?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Bully should post a pic of himself.


I already have, twice.

I was posting pics before it was cool.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Is she, or is she not, able to see it?


She actually saw it lol. She only watches RAW for John Cena so that Cake made her smile lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Of course he is, Bully Ray totally lives in Australia.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It could be possible.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was going to post a picture of my calves, but I don't have a big enough camera.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY, did you like Olivia Newton-John in her prime?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Noyk weren't you talking to Cat a while back about how you are saving it for someone special? And what country do you live in?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol Matt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> BULLY, did you like Olivia Newton-John in her prime?


She was alright in Grease. Why?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> lol Matt


:striker


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Striker said:


> Noyk weren't you talking to Cat a while back about how you are saving it for someone special? And what country do you live in?


Nah, I said I only do it with someone that's worthy and special, and I rather wait till such. I've done it already, alot more than once. (Not sure if that's a good thing since I'm still a Teen but..meh)


I'm foreign, don't mind me.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> She was alright in Grease. Why?


Yeah she was. I asked because my aunt is playing it nonstop and than I remembered she is Australian and I thought, I wonder if BULLY liked her lol. I sure did, I had a child hood crush on her.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She still looks decent for her age, especially considering all the crap she's been through: abusive husbands, messy breakup's cancer scares etc.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


rimo


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I refuse to accept that Bully looks like anything but Bully Ray.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Jericho AND Shinedown in the same video. My life is complete.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Noyk's lucky, I have to get my wisdom teeth taken out on the 26th of next month. -_-


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whenever someone has a female in their avatar, I instantly assume they're female until proven otherwise. I thought ANARK was a girl for a good few weeks.

Talking of Anark, has anyone seen him?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> She still looks decent for her age, especially considering all the crap she's been through: abusive husbands, messy breakup's cancer scares etc.


That's true. I still would engage in a sexual relationship with her. I didn't know she was abused, i'ma have to her look that up. At her prime, she is a better singer than 80% of today's artists.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Noyk's lucky, I have to get my wisdom teeth taken out on the 26th of next month. -_-


FFFFFFFeeeeeehhhhh you unlucky bastard. I hate dentists. Dentists and needles. Everything good ol' Lewis here fears.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Whenever someone has a female in their avatar, I instantly assume they're female until proven otherwise. I thought ANARK was a girl for a good few weeks.
> 
> Talking of Anark, has anyone seen him?


I thought Anark was a black female as well.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> That's true. I still would engage in a sexual relationship with her. I didn't know she was abused, i'ma have to her look that up. At her prime, she is a better singer than 80% of today's artists.


I read that somewhere, could be bullshit. Regardless she's had a hard life and she's well into her 60's.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Noyk's lucky, I have to get my wisdom teeth taken out on the 26th of next month. -_-


I hope your pain is constant and sharp.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I read that somewhere, could be bullshit. Regardless she's had a hard life and she's well into her 60's.


I bet she appreciate the WWE for their breast cancer awareness.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You'll have to excuse me. I must go, for now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Noyk's lucky, I have to get my wisdom teeth taken out on the 26th of next month. -_-


Open wide this won't hurt... much. Just kidding, it'll hurt like HELL.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I approve of this sadism.

I'm off now, try not to do anything stupid.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin, do you have straight teeth?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Open wide this won't hurt... much. Just kidding, it'll hurt like HELL.


I know but I'll no sell it. :cena2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Show us a pic of your teeth.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Free dental and health care here in Australia. Damn we got it good.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Free dental and health care here in Australia. Damn we got it good.


You lucky bastard!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SO FUCKING SLEEPY


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Time to go anyway. Got a 10 am start. TGIF.

Laters.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you still hate me, JT Martin? If so, let's call a truce. Us Jobbers shouldn't fight amoung ourselves.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Time to go anyway. Got a 10 am start. TGIF.
> 
> Laters.


I see you later bro.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Do you still hate me, JT Martin? If so, let's call a truce. Us Jobbers shouldn't fight amoung ourselves.


Fine.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Do you still hate me, JT Martin? If so, let's call a truce. *Us Jobbers shouldn't fight amoung ourselves*.


This
We must be good role models when the 13ers arrive in less than 3 months


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Fine.


Well, I'm glad we got that cleared up lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> This
> We must be good role models when the 13ers arrive in less than 3 months


Yeah we wouldn't want them to endure the same treatment as us 12ers.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't imagine how crazy this is place is gonna be when the first 13er joins

I'm excited for da wittle 13ers to come, i'll treat them with such TLC


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Or for some odd twist, the 11,12 and 13ers end up united.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats up jobbers, I'm back with another wacky El Chapo adventure. If it wasn't for a little bit, I would just make a thread about all my wild adventures of the past 26 years but it will either be highly hated or closed within minutes. But, I digress.


A few years back, my homeboy had a big ass house party for New Years, I'm talking Project X before Project X was cool. Sex, drugs and alcohol galore. One of my friends, who refers to himself as "El Poyo Loco" had spiked the already spiked punch with 20 blue xanax pills. The punch was already spiked with vodka, so that made it even worse.

As a result, bitches was out on the porch passed out and throwing up. I, myself, abused the hell out of that punch, not to mention numerous cups of Hennessy, plenty blunts and my own personal pain pill supply. I sat down and to my knowledge, passed out for about an hour.

But before all this, there was my other homeboy, who was there with his girlfriend. They didn't have the best relationship, as it was very violent at times, including a physical confrontation everyday, her stabbing him and pistol whipping him in the past and him beating her at times like Anderson Silva. Weird because she was likely the prettiest girl in our city hands down. It was also his birthday on the day of the party.

Any way, I wakes up and notice the party is pretty much over, as it was only down to a few dozen people. The guy I was telling y'all about before, Crack, he was the valet parking attendant but ended up getting drunk and refusing to give back keys. Somebody ended up knocking him out. Also, I saw a funny fight between a crackhead couple, that resulted in the female punching the shit out the male, knocking him out cold and her sons stomping him out, all because she was ready to leave and he wasn't because it was free alcohol. So, I decide to take my ass home.

The house party was on a hill and I lived right at the bottom of the hill. So, on my what seemed like a rather long, alcohol & drug fueled journey home, the girlfriend of the birthday boy was walking back up the hill. She was drunk as shit and I know she was because as I got closer to her, she stopped me and just started kissing me. Me being drunk and never the 1 to turn down pussy (especially when it's a pretty female), I was all for it. Then she started grabbing on me, telling me she wanted to "have fun". I said okay. She then told me wait for her, she was going to get her car. Her boyfriend was still at the party with her car but both had keys to it so she ran up the hill, got the car and picked me up.

We went in some wooded area and basically fucked in the car. After a while, I asked her "why we ain't just go to my house". So, she said okay, let's go. She drives back to my house but I tell her drop me off before my house, just in case her boyfriend (who was a crazy stalker type of boyfriend you see on Lifetime) was out looking for her. So, as she drops me off, I look on the hill at the party house and see him getting in his truck to come off the hill. So, I runs up the back trail (which was about 100 yards from my house and when I get there, she's on my backporch waiting for me.

So, we goes in and finish the night off, which included in some rather weird dialogue. She said "yeah, it's his birthday and he think he's getting some pussy but you the only one getting this pussy".

I had already been fucking with her for about 2 years on the sneak at that point, resulting in her boyfriend catching us twice. And even with that, he never said a word to me about it or tried to fight me and we remained friends through it all. We did fight once but that was because he said I threw a Corona bottle in his yard. I didn't throw it, his cousin Bully threw it. So, I tells him "I'm not the only 1 that drink Coronas in the hood" so he pushes me and tells me don't get smart. So, I stole off on him and beat his ass.


Moral of the story, weird how he never got mad or tried to fight me when he caught me fucking his girl (especially when the strong rumor was the we had been fucking for a long time) but he tried to fight me because he thought I threw a beer bottle in his yard and he lost.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> She still looks decent for her age, especially considering all the crap she's been through: abusive husbands, messy breakup's cancer scares etc.


This might be a stupid question but did you ever meet Steve Irwin( before he died )? Or were you a fan of The Croc hunter? Lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What's up jobbers.
..Ehh, not too many people online right now, it seems. Timezones suck.

On a secondary note; this is the second Rant created directed at me in only one month, damn I must me a celebrity around here 8*D.

Ah, so fun to see people here gotten to and brainwashed by posts so easily. 

Anyway, extended weekend this week for me, no school today. But later I'll be busy as hell, gotta carry and build some new furnitures to my apartment :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical said:


> This might be a stupid question but did you ever meet Steve Irwin( before he died )? Or were you a fan of The Croc hunter? Lol


Not a stupid question, I went to his zoo and he was supposed to make an appearance but he didn't for whatever reason. Met his wife though. Lovely lady.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Whats up jobbers, I'm back with another wacky El Chapo adventure. If it wasn't for a little bit, I would just make a thread about all my wild adventures of the past 26 years but it will either be highly hated or closed within minutes. But, I digress.
> 
> 
> A few years back, my homeboy had a big ass house party for New Years, I'm talking Project X before Project X was cool. Sex, drugs and alcohol galore. One of my friends, who refers to himself as "El Poyo Loco" had spiked the already spiked punch with 20 blue xanax pills. The punch was already spiked with vodka, so that made it even worse.
> ...


Wow, that party you went to must have been wild! I've heard about xanax bars, some say it's better than Ecstasy.

I'm surprised that guy wasn't tripping about you sleeping with his girl, he must be more concerned about his lawn than his own girl lol.

Having said that, I enjoyed this one dawg.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah I heard he had or still has a Zoo in Sydney(I think). But yeah Steve Irwin was awsome and I wish he was still alive.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Bear Grylls is going to be a legend just like Steve irWIN.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

For some really awkward reason, watching Bear Grylls's Ultimate Survival makes me hungry. :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The one I went to was in Queensland. Aside from the ballsy, adventurous similarities between Grylis and Steve they are quite different. In that Bear Grylis doesn't care about killing an innocent animal and skinning it to make a sleeping bag, whilst Steve actually had a lot more love for the animals and tried to save them.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Wow, that party you went to must have been wild! I've heard about xanax bars, some say it's better than Ecstasy.
> 
> I'm surprised that guy wasn't tripping about you sleeping with his girl, he must be more concerned about his lawn than his own girl lol.
> 
> Having said that, I enjoyed this one dawg.


We call blue Xanax "little blue devils" because they will make you do some off the wall shit. I remember this crackhead had like 20 of them he wanted to sell for $20 (half price) and I wouldn't buy him. He ended up taking them all and shooting somebody later that night.

But the boyfriend, he was weird as hell. He had long money, nice ass crib and everything. Really, he cared more about material items than her. And dude used to hustle like a fool. Had everything. She would steal ounces of weed, work, ecstacy pills, cough syrup, even money and bring it to me. She would even still his Jordans he had never wore and bring them to me.

I remember coming out the house, going to the club and I had a brand new pair of Jordan 10's, the white & black pair. Dude was like "them shits hard, I got a pair just like them". Little did he know, THEY WERE HIS!!!


Got another wild story I'll be posting shortly. And when I say wild, I mean WILD!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> For some really awkward reason, watching Bear Grylls's Ultimate Survival makes me hungry. :side:


Lol for real! Believe it or not I actually ate a chocolate covered cricket. It was all right.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol for real! Believe it or not I actually ate a chocolate covered cricket. It was all right.


A few years ago, me and my mates went to a forest with some raw meat we bought, pretended we hunted it down, made a fireplace, cooked it, and ate it :lmao

It sounds really dumb I know, but it was a pretty damn fun day.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> The one I went to was in Queensland. Aside from the ballsy, adventurous similarities between Grylis and Steve they are quite different. In that Bear Grylis doesn't care about killing an innocent animal and skinning it to make a sleeping bag, whilst Steve actually had a lot more love for the animals and tried to save them.


Bear Grylls only kill animals to eat, not for skinnig. He gets fur from dead carcasses.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> A few years ago, me and my mates went to a forest with some raw meat we bought, pretended we hunted it down, made a fireplace, cooked it, and ate it :lmao
> 
> It sounds really dumb I know, but it was a pretty damn fun day.


Lol that's what's up. I bet people were impressed with your "hunting ability". I never went camping before (assuming you went camping)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol that's what's up. I bet people were impressed with your "hunting ability". I never went camping before (assuming you went camping)


Yeah, but it was not on a public camping place, it was near a foreign beach near the sea, with a huge forest close by. 

Here's a tip: DO NOT sleep over a night on the beach. Just trust me on this one..


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hasn't he? I could have sworn he has. Anyway, my point still remains.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Hasn't he? I could have sworn he has. Anyway, my point still remains.


He has, he skinned an animal which I can't remember what it was, so he could use it as a sleeping bag at a cold night.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> We call blue Xanax "little blue devils" because they will make you do some off the wall shit. I remember this crackhead had like 20 of them he wanted to sell for $20 (half price) and I wouldn't buy him. He ended up taking them all and shooting somebody later that night.
> 
> But the boyfriend, he was weird as hell. He had long money, nice ass crib and everything. Really, he cared more about material items than her. And dude used to hustle like a fool. Had everything. She would steal ounces of weed, work, ecstacy pills, cough syrup, even money and bring it to me. She would even still his Jordans he had never wore and bring them to me.
> 
> ...


Damn that foo actually shot somebody!? he's the wrong person to do drugs with. Lol @ you for wearing his shoes. His girl is your sugar momma. You better take advantage lol. With the cough syrup you can make a drink called Lean. I've done it several times and it feels pretty good.



BULLY said:


> Hasn't he? I could have sworn he has. Anyway, my point still remains.


Nope. I've seen nearly every episode and he never skinned live animals. That is actually inhumane and even illegal in some places. 

And you made a fair point. Bear grylls is a survivalist whereas Steve irwin is a wildlife expert.



NoyK said:


> Yeah, but it was not on a public camping place, it was near a foreign beach near the sea, with a huge forest close by.
> 
> Here's a tip: DO NOT sleep over a night on the beach. Just trust me on this one..


Lol trust me i wont. DEM MOSQUITOES will fuck you up!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Ahhh,yes...Bear Grylls.... Where hasn't he been?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Ahhh,yes...Bear Grylls.... Where hasn't he been?


In Antarctica lol.

Edit: He did go to Antarctica!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> In Antarctica lol.
> 
> Edit: He did go to Antarctica!


Then he ought to retire his show then,lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Then he ought to retire his show then,lol.


I know right? Bear Grylls is running out of places to go to, I literally can't think of a country he hasn't been to. He even went to the Amazon. The most dangerous place to go lol.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I like bear grylls but I like the survivor man better because he has no film crew or anything. I watched this one where he was in the amazon rainforest:


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Bear Grylls should go to Dundee on a Friday night. Let's see him survive that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical said:


> I like bear grylls but I like the survivor man better because he has no film crew or anything. I watched this one where he was in the amazon rainforest:


So if there's no film crew how did they film that?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I think Bear Grylls is more charismatic than the Survivor Man. But that was a interesting clip.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

7am where I am. Too damn early.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Same here. I sleep 8~10 hours a day, just not straight, sometimes I take long naps on free afternoons. Only slept 5 tonight.

Damn I need to fix my sleep clock.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Doesn't help I have a cold, woke up like a damn zombie.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol it's 11:05 PM over here.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> So if there's no film crew how did they film that?


He explained in the beginning while he was being taken down river that the film crew will leave after he they drop him off and that he will film everything himself, ie using tripods.



You_heard? said:


> I think Bear Grylls is more charismatic than the Survivor Man. But that was a interesting clip.


Yeah I like Bear too but survivorman takes a beating from nature which is why I like the show.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So weird ain't it talking to people in all different time zones at once.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What's with everyone getting a cold lately? Like 5 different people including me said they got sick, and so many of my friends have also.

It's a world-wide virus! :O


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> So weird ain't it talking to people in all different time zones at once.


DAT TIMEZONE. You're clear across the world bro.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So. Fucking. Hot.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> So. Fucking. Hot.


How much? It's getting kinda cold here lately, thank fucking god. Was tired of sweating like a pig everyday.

I can finally start using my favourite clothes. :cool2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We're getting into that season where colds are alot more common. Plus I go to school which is just full of people with colds passing them on and shit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> What's with everyone getting a cold lately? Like 5 different people including me said they got sick, and so many of my friends have also.
> 
> It's a world-wide virus! :O


What you said it's kinda true. Corn has GMO meaning genetically modified organisms that causes allergies.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just watched the Hogan sex tape. That was uneventful.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You know you masturbated to it lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Everything is more bearable than Chyna/X-Pac ...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It was only a 1 minute exerpt, apparently the actual sex tape goes for 30. It's mainly just Hogan talking to some slut.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyway I got to leave for school. Laters.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyway I got to leave for school. Laters.


Later bro. remember to do your homework.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Laters


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> It was only a 1 minute exerpt, apparently the actual sex tape goes for 30. It's mainly just Hogan talking to some slut.


kinda wanna see it. When you find the full video let me know!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

To anyone who's watched Impact: how was it?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Shit, as usual. Predictable, as usual.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Shit, as usual. Predictable, as usual.


So it's not only WWE :hmm:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The TNA audience should start po-rno chants when Hogan comes out. That should spice things up a bit.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Thought my computer was fucked up because of Pro Tools but it turned out my Wi-Fi signal was out.

@ you_heard, thats what lean is, cough syrup but it's so many different types. A lot of cats mix it with Sprites and other juices but I always drank mine out the bottle, except for when I was in school & would by a Fruitopia to mix with.

But, you ain't had shit till you tried the tussionex. It's like liquid oxycodone, doesn't take much to get you high and has you scratching like a lottery ticket. Somewhat easy to get out here (well, used to be) because it's given to coal miners and it's mines for days in WV. The codiene is easy to get, as long as you have a medical card; just go to the doctor and complain about having a cough. I have asthma, so everytime I would go to the doctor, thats what they would give me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think when you resort to getting high off cough syrup, that's when you gotta admit that you've got a problem.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Thought my computer was fucked up because of Pro Tools but it turned out my Wi-Fi signal was out.
> 
> @ you_heard, thats what lean is, cough syrup but it's so many different types. A lot of cats mix it with Sprites and other juices but I always drank mine out the bottle, except for when I was in school & would by a Fruitopia to mix with.
> 
> But, you ain't had shit till you tried the tussionex. It's like liquid oxycodone, doesn't take much to get you high and has you scratching like a lottery ticket. Somewhat easy to get out here (well, used to be) because it's given to coal miners and it's mines for days in WV. The codiene is easy to get, as long as you have a medical card; just go to the doctor and complain about having a cough. I have asthma, so everytime I would go to the doctor, thats what they would give me.


Actually, you mix Vicodin with the cough syrup to make it Lean. And my aunt has ashtma and she uses tussionex. I didn't know it gets you high lol. Do you have chronic ashtma? Are you able to toke up?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not "legally" allowed to smoke weed and haven't sipped lean in about a year. But, I've done my fair share of both, weed since 15, lean since 16-17.

And IDK what you're talking about mixing Vicodin with it. Promethazine contains codiene, which is already an opiate. Has the same effect as Vicodin, except it's used to clear chest colds. Older people usually get tussionex, as it's stronger and does a better job in strengthening the lungs. We used to dip our blunts in syrup, refrigerate them for 30 minutes and burn. It would burn slower and get you higher.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I'm not "legally" allowed to smoke weed and haven't sipped lean in about a year. But, I've done my fair share of both, weed since 15, lean since 16-17.
> 
> And IDK what you're talking about mixing Vicodin with it. Promethazine contains codiene, which is already an opiate. Has the same effect as Vicodin, except it's used to clear chest colds. Older people usually get tussionex, as it's stronger and does a better job in strengthening the lungs. We used to dip our blunts in syrup, refrigerate them for 30 minutes and burn. It would burn slower and get you higher.


I knew someone that would crush Vicodins and add them to the promethazine. That shit will have you fucked up to the max. As for dipping the blunt in syrup, I never thought about doing that. I have to try that shit tomorrow. I have a medical card to get weed which was easy to get. 

What's up with your music *****? You got it working?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Where is Anark?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I knew someone that would crush Vicodins and add them to the promethazine. That shit will have you fucked up to the max. As for dipping the blunt in syrup, I never thought about doing that. I have to try that shit tomorrow. I have a medical card to get weed which was easy to get.
> 
> What's up with your music *****? You got it working?


Wish I had a medical card. But, we was already doing Vicodins, no need to put them in the lean. We was crushing them shits and snorting them, sometime mixing them with coke or a shitload of other pills (xanax, loritab, percocet).

I remember a few times, we'd have big piles of crushed up pills with different colors and pill types in it. Blue xanax, yellow percocets, green loritabs, white vicodins, tylox, which was a red capsule but white powder inside, blue loritabs, pink xanax. Sort of like a big cocktail. Especially in the winter time, get us about 3-4 cases of beer, go to my homie garage, cop a big bag of weed and just chill, watching movies, BET and make money.


And yeah, my music on & popping now. Was working on a track for my little homie but I think I'm going to finish it later, he still gotta come up with a hook for it.



Some of these punk ass [email protected] need to get a life beyond stalking on a forum. Fat, sloppy ass queers.


Goodnight!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Holy shit, we've almost reached 4000.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Where is Anark?


I think he said he was taking a break from rants


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

A break from rants only? 

He hasn't been posting in this forum for almost a week now.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

We've made it to 4000! We're UNSTOPPABLE.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

4000, huh?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Now it is lol. What's up Snake?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

FRIDAY BITCHES!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Almost finished my "lock stock and two barrels" download. Going to watch the Punk doc afterwards. Then I will watch the movie maybe. Also still have to download that movie Sono told me to watch and in the evening it is party time.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> Some of these punk ass [email protected] need to get a life beyond stalking on a forum. Fat, sloppy ass queers.












:troll


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion, Enter the Void didn't inspire me to do it, i've done before the movie lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's up sXe_Maverick, what's good in Australia?



RevolverSnake said:


> Almost finished my "lock stock and two barrels" download. Going to watch the Punk doc afterwards. Then I will watch the movie maybe. Also still have to download that movie Sono told me to watch and in the evening it is party time.


That's what's up. Watch it with your date.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Well then. Where are you downloading the Punk doc RS?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I only found an english version and she really isn't that good in english.

I watch the doc on youtube. Someone in the wrestling match review thread posted a link


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTi1Jh2HaEs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You_heard? said:


> What's up sXe_Maverick, what's good in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's up. Watch it with your date.


All is good.

I'm currently writing an application for a temp job next year in Canberra. Pretty tedious task, but would be amazing if it works out.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks but I found a DL link.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> All is good.
> 
> I'm currently writing an application for a temp job next year in Canberra. Pretty tedious task, but would be amazing if it works out.


That sounds good! Temp job as in a Temporary Job right? Good luck with your application, take your time, don't rush it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion, what's the stupidest movie you seen?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Stupid bad or just stupid funny or what?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Unwatchable stupid lol. Yeah, that fucking stupid.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

All those shitty scary movie films and shit like that comes to mind.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> All those shitty scary movie films and shit like that comes to mind.


Scary Move 1 was literally gay. it wasn't even funny.

For me it would have to be Troll 2. It was unbelievably stupid.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

This movie was just stupid. Crap, not funny. Worst movie I have ever seen in my life


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

^ wow that looks awful


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I dont watch shitty movies. When I do, I drop them. I pick up movies carefully (Plot, Ratings, Genre).

But I can't drop movies at the cinema so the worst movie I've seen so far must be Redline or Transformers.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> This movie was just stupid. Crap, not funny. Worst movie I have ever seen in my life


That's the kind of movie to watch on drugs lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Has anyone ever actually won BIG on the McDonalds monopoly?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Has anyone ever actually won BIG on the McDonalds monopoly?


At most I just won a Double Quarter Pounder burger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> At most I just won a Double Quarter Pounder burger.


Me, any baked muffin.  gonna keep trying my luck.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You must be from Canada lol. Keep trying though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Royale with cheese.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You from France?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Has anyone ever actually won BIG on the McDonalds monopoly?


When they did it in the UK a mate of mine won the brown prize can't remember what it was though. I wouldn't try to collect them tbh you will have to super lucky to win anything big


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

nope, but a neigbour country of france.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That's what's up.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RS is from Sweden?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Netherlands?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

switzerland for sure.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Germany?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Den Haag?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

One of you got it right. :draper


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> One of you got it right. :draper


I am, right?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Germany it is. 

Watched the Punk DOC. Pretty well done. 8/10


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, germany.

And yes, the Punk doc is awesome. Could have been longer, but still very good.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

mornin fellas, anything goin on? Ready for the FN weekend


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup CMwit?

I am half germany RS lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

that british accent in lock stock and two barrels

that is pretty impressive you heard


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Fuck, I wanted to watch the Punk doc but my internet still isnt fixed up. :[


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

10:05 am and I can't wait for 5. I hoep tdy flies by.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Who's the other half then?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^bateman


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope not.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Anybody collect anything?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I collect blood slides.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

set ya up for that one didn't I? lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Where's Anark been?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

sloppy


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Christ I wish I was blind!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I find stuff like that fucking hot.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RS you need help! lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

It has been scientifically proven that girl on girl tit wobble = hot



Spoiler: TITS


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello jobbers.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I love muscle woman.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup Andy?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Went to school and played cards for most of the time. Then had one lesson.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

poker?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Nah, played 'cheat' and a game a guy called Brandon made up (it's awesome).


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Forced handjob in public transport


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I love muscle woman.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

DualShock said:


>


:draper


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

The Punk movie-documentary thing is out?

Gotta watch that.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> :draper


:artest


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ohai

Probably wont have a lot of input today, as at lunchtime I dropped by my sorting office to pick up this bad boy right here:










*GET HYPE*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Breaking Bad is the best show of all time.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ True. 










Konichi wa?


























GIF OF THE YEAR!

And Sorry for this








one.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Lock, stock and two smoking barrels is a good movie but I think snatch is alot better.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey dudes. Want some porn with music?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just lost the game. unk3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck now I have too.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

JihadSnake


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Chicago Town Pizza for dinner :mark:


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Lock, stock and two smoking barrels is a good movie but I think snatch is alot better.


Snatch is one of my all time faves, they are all so great and Pitt was tremendous as was Staham "Zee Germans"


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea, Snatch really is fucking awesome.

So guys, I have to go. It's party time.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Yea, Snatch really is fucking awesome.
> 
> So guys, I have to go. It's party time.


Take it easy bro


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Party in Germany is horrible. More horrible than in Canada, tellin ya.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

But then again, you can have fun everywhere with the right people.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^It's all about the people! You can have a good time in Sibeiria so long as who your with is fun (and you're indoors)


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BTW, I just saw "The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3", the original last night

WAAAAAAAAY better than the new one.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Yeah I heard that the nightlife/social activities for young people in Germany... "Sucks"? 

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels AND Snatch are awesome films.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah. I wish I would be in London once a month to go out there. Pretty nice nightlife there imo.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Spoiler: Halfway into Season 3 (Breaking Bad)



Close to shedding tears at Walt and Jesse's RV being crushed


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Spoiler: Halfway into Season 3 (Breaking Bad)
> 
> 
> 
> Close to shedding tears at Walt and Jesse's RV being crushed


Hey Mick Foley.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Is that aimed at me for having hair similar to his (I've heard someone say it to me in Post Your Picture before), or is there a significant event in Foley's career that he teared up quite a bit?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Is that aimed at me for having hair similar to his (I've heard someone say it to me in Post Your Picture before), or is there a significant event in Foley's career that he teared up quite a bit?


You kinda look like him.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not to mention the 30 years old age difference.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Is that aimed at me for having hair similar to his (I've heard someone say it to me in Post Your Picture before), or is there a significant event in Foley's career that he teared up quite a bit?


Yeah you look like foley. You are Dude Love, lol.

Just don't go Mankind on our asses :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Yeah. I wish I would be in London once a month to go out there. Pretty nice nightlife there imo.


If you know where to go in the uk you can have some awesome nights out


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Poor Froot, he can't even grow facial hair yet and he's being called a Mick Foley look-a-like :lmao


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:lol Prepare for comparisions, Frooty Loop.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Mrs Frooty's baby boy


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

fuck i', s till drunk ut whatever., so i tld thisi hot but a bit fT CHICK I WANT HER IN MY BED BUT IT DIDNT WORK OUT SO SHOULD I APOLOGUIZW OR WHATß0


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you've had enough.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn RS I think you should throw down a few more shots, that should make you feel better. 

:troll


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unfortunatley i dont have anything at home. well, except some whiskey but i dont know.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You should chug it all down. That Whiskey is going to feel lonely and left out. Poor Whiskey


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

fuck you noyk you are triening to fill me up but im filled up allread<y i wanted to banh caro but that bitch is to fat and to afraid of my dick so i dont know i m just going to sleep dikc


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If you're 'gimmicking' you are doing a hell of a job :lmao


Good night RS :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> fuck you noyk you are triening to fill me up but im filled up allread<y i wanted to banh caro but that bitch is to fat and to *afraid of my dick* so i dont know i m just going to sleep dikc


I know that feel bro


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:austin


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> BTW, I just saw "The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3", the original last night
> 
> WAAAAAAAAY better than the new one.


Nawww Fluffykins


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats up, jobbers?


Long day for me, had a 12 hour recording session that saw me only get 3 songs finished.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Hello.


Yo, also, you posted Ai Shinozaki a while back. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y) for that. 



El Chapo said:


> Whats up, jobbers?
> 
> 
> Long day for me, had a 12 hour recording session that saw me only get 3 songs finished.


Cool, would love to hear a sample of some previous work.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hows about a demo?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

oh shit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How are you feeling today RS?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

A bit sick but it was worth it. I wasn't this fucking drunk since new year's eve.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> A bit sick but it was worth it. I wasn't this fucking drunk since new year's eve.


Lucky bastard


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah you weren't making much sense last night


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I saw the posts unk

Well, shit. It seems it isn't the best idea trying to hook up with bitches when you're full as shit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

So i've now established that #Mark is not only a Foreskins fan and a terrorist but he's also homophobic, judging by my user CP of course.

Boy keeps exceeding my expectations.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Foreskin?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Foreskin?


A joke directed at Redskins fans.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*******?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Love Exposure, RS!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes! The weekend isn't over yet. So, I still have time. :troll


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*static hits*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

LE is 240mins long :cornette


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the fuck? That is fucking long.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's what she said


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Heard the one about two women sitting down and not talking to one another?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> What the fuck? That is fucking long.


You won't want it to end. Never. Actually, it used to be 6 hours but Sono had to cut it down to 4.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Heard the one about two women sitting down and not talking to one another?


Sounds a bit far fetched to me


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy Shit.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I was at a crazy party last night and I swear I was the only fucking sober man there.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I was at a crazy party last night and I swear I was the only fucking sober man there.


Ehhh I know how that's like. Feels like you're taking care of some kids in kindergardeen. 
But with more random girls stripping and people puking in corners.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why would you want to be sober?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Ehhh I know how that's like. Feels like you're taking care of some kids in kindergardeen.
> But with *more* random girls stripping and people puking in corners.


Must have been some wild kindergarten you went to.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Why would you want to be sober?


I'm afraid I'll wake up with a psycho overly attached girl laying next to me in my bed that I do not even remember knowing who she is, or what I have done with her.


Something like this:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds awesome to me.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Sounds awesome to me.


You have some damn weird fetishes, don't you :lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wouldn't call them weird, but yeah.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe you _would_ be a perfect match for a psycho girlfriend..


:troll


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Noyk, you overuse the troll face. Half the time it's not even warranted.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess you could say that I dig crazy chicks. unk


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I guess you could say that I dig crazy chicks. unk



HA! I see what you did there. Oh believe me, I do too.
To an extent that is. I've came across one or two that made the words 'crazy chick' sound like a compliment.




BULLY said:


> Noyk, you overuse the troll face. Half the time it's not even warranted.


I have to be carefull now and use it, or else next time I post that I'm planning world domination, my house might get nuked by someone here.



Spoiler: '



:troll


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I have to be carefull now and use it, or else next time I post that I'm planning world domination, my house might get nuked by someone here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you're on about. :cheer


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I have no idea what you're on about. :cheer


I know, it's too many metaphors and twists for a common person like you to understand.

:walt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is what I call a woman.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I know, it's too many metaphors and twists for a common person like you to understand.
> 
> :walt


No, you're purely delusional. Eluding to plans of world domination on an internet forum site. If anyone's getting "dominated" it's you by myself, Cat, Andrebaker and countless others. And it's fun to watch.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I am of the belief that Warren Zevon is a reincarnated Chris Benoit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> No, you're purely delusional. Eluding to plans of world domination on an internet forum site. If anyone's getting "dominated" it's you by myself, Cat, Andrebaker and countless others. And it's fun to watch.



By taking everything I post serious and into context, followed by tryhard attempts on 'owning' someone via Internet?

If that's the case, then take Catty's name off that list, she actually has a conscience and knows how to play along and not take everything serious, unlike those 'countless others' :cool2




sXe_Maverick said:


> I am of the belief that Warren Zevon is a reincarnated Chris Benoit


That poor guy is a unfixable case in this forum. His Snowstorm thread made me feel kinda sorry about the guy.
Then again, every man who hits (and I mean *hits*) women, should be burried.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> No, you're purely delusional. Eluding to plans of world domination on an internet forum site. If anyone's getting "dominated" it's you by myself, Cat, Andrebaker and countless others. And it's fun to watch.


That reminds me...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Go have a sook, NoyK, it's what your best at


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No "Catty" definitely belongs on that list.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, i'm in disbelief at how many pages this thread now has! Last time I checked, it was on, like, 50!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow this thread still going strong!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This Thread is like the Dorsia of WF.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Go have a sook, NoyK, it's what your best at


Will you borrow me your remaining tissues from last night when you were watching your ex-girlfriend's pics? 8*D



BULLY said:


> No "Catty" definitely belongs on that list.


Trust me, not in the same cathegory as some people here. And I think that now includes you, sadly. Thought you were better than that.

Like I said, she actually knows how to play along and not make tryhard attempts into being funny and 'owning' someone via Internet after taking countless stuff into context.



andersonasshole900 said:


> Wow this thread still going strong!


Only one more thread to go over.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I take great pride in owning chumps like you. And I don't think kissing cat's ass is going to help you. You are a good ass kisser though I'll give you that, to go along with trying too hard, attempting to fit in, lying and being "gotten to"


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Will you borrow me your remaining tissues from last night when you were watching your ex-girlfriend's pics? 8*D
> 
> Trust me, not in the same cathegory as some people here. And I think that now includes you, sadly. Thought you were better than that.
> 
> ...


:lol what? I don't need tissues when looking at pics. You on the other hand...

Poor little kid just trying to fit in. At least Sheamus isn't kidding himself into thinking people like him. Lying on a forum...you're a sad little man.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I take great pride in owning chumps like you. And I don't think kissing cat's ass is going to help you. You are a good ass kisser though I'll give you that, to go along with trying too hard, attempting to fit in, lying and being "gotten to"


The thing is; you don't own me, never did. All you are doing is trying desperately to get something on me, which you are failing hard, might I add. 

I'm not like Sheamus. :cool2

And it's not kissing Catty's ass; it's acknowledging that she actually has a brain unlike most people here including you, who actually believe and get brainwashed by everything they see on the Internet, including my posting it seems. :lol


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Overly Attached Girlfriend is hot.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> The thing is; you don't own me, never did. All you are doing is trying desperately to get something on me, which you are failing hard, might I add.
> 
> I'm not like Sheamus. :cool2
> 
> And it's not kissing Catty's ass; it's acknowledging that she actually has a brain unlike most people here including you, who actually believe and get brainwashed by everything they see on the Internet, including my posting it seems. :lol


No you're not Sheamus, you're much worse. Sheamus maybe a shit poster but he doesn't share those qualities that I listed earlier. I believe the last time I "owned" you was only yesterday, where if your story was to be believed, you were having sex with a minor to the point where you had to change your story once again.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jade owned you in the crybaby thread and you've been dragging your ass around the forum kissing her ass ever since. You come up with FAKE stories in vein attempts at getting yourself liked on an internet forum because you're a sad, pathetic little cunt in reality. Am I hitting close to home? Sad, sad little man.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Overly Attached Girlfriend is hot.


Yes, she is.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes she is


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Yes, she is.


Aw, no more "did it for the Rock" signature.

Not hot.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes. Because we can judge everyone's personality and real self over internet forum posts :lol



--

Oh, and Overly Attached Girlfriend is pretty good-looking, yes.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Yes. Because we can judge everyone's personality and real self over internet forum posts :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people aren't sad enough to construct a web of lies in order to mask their ral pitiful lives. You useless waste of oxygen. Run along to your e-boyfriends.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Most people aren't sad enough to construct a web of lies in order to mask their ral pitiful lives. You useless waste of oxygen. Run along to your e-boyfriends.


Gotten to, so bad.

I've seen you post that you are indeed kind of fat in real life, yet you claim you can get some ass.

What stops me from thinking you are masking yourself behing the Internet, and you have never even been able to see your own penis, let alone some pussy? 8*D

Using your logic.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm loving this back and forth.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

NoyK said:


> Gotten to, so bad.
> 
> I've seen you post that you are indeed kind of fat in real life, yet you claim you can get some ass.
> 
> ...


Nothing you fucking moron. You can think what you want, the fact still remains you lied about shit to try and fit in with people in this thread you sad cunt.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I'm loving this back and forth.



It's what I am here for mate. Look at the Rants section, and this thread. I'm a god damn draw it seems, even the 'cool kids' are butting in here.

:stuff


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Gotten to, so bad.
> 
> I've seen you post that you are indeed kind of fat in real life, yet you claim you can get some ass.
> 
> ...


:lmao you are the one who is gotten to, young NoyK.

Yeah, I am FAT. And yes, I can easily get ass. You see, the area in which I reside, is full of sluts. All you need to do is buy them a drink, dance with them for a while, and you're in. It's too easy, really.

:lol I mask nothing. What you see here, is how I am in real life. Only sad little cunts mask anything online. Quick, your boyfriend is calling.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I'm loving this back and forth.


Lol, everybody needs a stunner.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Even if NoyK has a boyfriend what would be wrong with that? Unless you're a homophobic piece of shit :cool2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Yeah, I am FAT. And yes, I can easily get ass. You see, the area in which I reside, is full of sluts. All you need to do is buy them a drink, dance with them for a while, and you're in. It's too easy, really.


So basically you just stated you have to pay to get some pussy.
I see, I see. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yes, because thats how the world works NoyK. Buy a chick a drink, talk etc. Of course you would know that if you actually spoke to anyone, went out in bars/clubs or even got off the internet and stopped pretending to be a chick ique2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> It's what I am here for mate. Look at the Rants section, and this thread. I'm a god damn draw it seems, even the 'cool kids' are butting in here.
> 
> :stuff


It's because you're easy to bury. You seem to do a good job of burying yourself on your own With your lies, changing stories, hypocrisy etc. you seem to bury yourself more and more with each post. Even Bad Blood had the good sense to mostly keep his mouth shut and not add to his demise (until his eventual meltdown)


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes because all girls just throw themselves on guys after talking to them.

Do you go out to the city at all NoyK?

How are people brainwashed by posts? If you tell people lies on the Internet thats not brainwashing them. That's you being a liar.

MUPPET.

EDIT:
And for my first sentence, I mean before a drink or a date, etc.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> It's what I am here for mate. Look at the Rants section, and this thread. I'm a god damn draw it seems, even the 'cool kids' are butting in here.
> 
> :stuff


Noyk bro, I know we're friends and all but Bully,Crimson,FRoot, Anderson,RS, Sheamus, Dualshock, RKO Peep, You_Heard, you, and I were all draws, thus bringing in the Knobbers and Old People or COOL Kids as you would say. LOL!!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Even if NoyK has a boyfriend what would be wrong with that? Unless you're a homophobic piece of shit :cool2


Perhaps I should clarify. NoyK pretends to be a girl in online games to be 'entertained' as has thus accrued a legion of male followers, thus he needs to 'run off to his boyfriend.'

There is nothing wrong with being homosexual.



NoyK said:


> So basically you just stated you have to pay to get some pussy.
> I see, I see. :lmao :lmao





Rush said:


> Yes, because thats how the world works NoyK. Buy a chick a drink, talk etc. Of course you would know that if you actually spoke to anyone, went out in bars/clubs or even got off the internet and stopped pretending to be a chick ique2


:kobe3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, I don't need to pay a chick so I can talk to her, don't you worry about that.
And I don't go out into bars/pubs so I can hopefully bang a slut who spend more time on her knees than on her feet.
I like them classy. :cool2



sXe Maverick said:


> Perhaps I should clarify. NoyK pretends to be a girl in online games to be 'entertained' as has thus accrued a legion of male followers, thus he needs to 'run off to his boyfriend.'
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being homosexual.



Because the first thing that comes into mind is me surrounded by male followers, it doesn't come to your mind that I do not only do it with guys. :lol

So much homosexual remarks man.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You like them imaginary...


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Oh, I don't need to pay a chick so I can talk to her, don't you worry about that.
> And I don't go out into bars/pubs so I can hopefully bang a slut who spend more time on her knees than on her feet.
> I like them classy. :cool2


Ugh.

You do realize you're 18 or whatever. Can you even legally go into any real bars?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Noyk bro, I know we're friends and all but Bully,Crimson,FRoot, Anderson,RS, Sheamus, Dualshock, RKO Peep, You_Heard, you, and I were all draws, thus bringing in the Knobbers and Old People or COOL Kids as you would say. LOL!!!


I see. A jobber among jobbers I appear to be.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Striker said:


> Ugh.
> 
> You do realize you're 18 or whatever. Can you even legally go into any real bars?


Correction: He's 19.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Striker said:


> Ugh.
> 
> You do realize you're 18 or whatever. Can you even legally go into any real bars?


19, soon to be 20.

You can get in if you are older than 18 here, but even so I do not want to. For the same reasons I stated up.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Correction: He's 19.


Martin can you please go back to posting pictures? You just look like a dick rider.


Classy girls can put on something quick and go hangout with their friends at a bar? Wow, news to me.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Too scared to face people in the real world eh.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Too scared to face people in the real world eh.


Yeah, I'm afraid because I'm not fat, and I do not need to pay women to get some action. 
I am oh-so afraid


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Striker said:


> Martin can you please go back to posting pictures? You just look like a dick rider.
> 
> 
> Classy girls can put on something quick and go hangout with their friends at a bar? Wow, news to me.


:lmao: Lol, no. Quit being a white knight.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Striker said:


> *Martin can you please go back to posting pictures? You just look like a dick rider.
> *
> 
> Classy girls can put on something quick and go hangout with their friends at a bar? Wow, news to me.


Or we're just friends on here and have each others back.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

This argument is boring me.

Anderson, say something funny


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> :lmao: Lol, no. Quit being a white knight.


At least learn what something means before you use it. Idiot.

You have to be like 13.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JT Martin said:


> :lmao: Lol, no. Quit being a white knight.


...except you're the one white knighting ique2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> This argument is boring me.
> 
> Anderson, say something funny


Really? Well I can't blame you, all these 'it's still serious to me dammit' guys are getting kind of old with their shtick.

Anderson, save us mate.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> This argument is boring me.
> 
> Anderson, say something funny


Something funny.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Or we're just friends on here and have each others back.


Aww, how cute.

Your friend is obviously in the wrong, but ok.



Goes back to the reason the only liked "jobber" is BULLY. He can see NoyK is a pathetic idiot.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid because I'm not fat, and I do not need to pay women to get some action.
> I am oh-so afraid


:lmao so buying a girl a drink, in order to engage conversation, is paying to get action? Wow, NoyK, wow.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What is a Jobber?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Striker said:


> Aww, how cute.
> 
> Your friend is obviously in the wrong, but ok.
> 
> ...


It's 'cute' to make friends? Ok...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Striker said:


> At least learn what something means before you use it. Idiot.
> 
> You have to be like 13.


I'm 18,you moron.

Rush, I know and it's sickening. rton


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

No its cute that you take a WF friendship so seriously. By "sticking" up for him.

Are you reading what he says?

He poses as a girl on video games. AKA a loser.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes indeed, it is. I only pay girls drinks, clothes, dinner, etc; if I am in a stable and believable relationship with her. Why would I waste my hard-earned money on something that quite probably won't last more than a few days, or who knows; maybe *nothing* will happen at all?

You are just desperate.



Striker said:


> He poses as a girl on video games. AKA a loser.


Again, if you find it funny or not it's an opinion. I don't see how a day with your friends on a LAN computer room having fun joking with people online is considered being a 'loser'. Hell even two girls came along once, and they enjoyed it. (Just watching)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So arguing over stupid shit on a internet forum is not something a loser does?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Not really. 

My definition of loser is the BB thread.

And NoyK, its a drink, bro. He didn't buy her a car...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> So arguing over stupid shit on a internet forum is not something a loser does?


Good point, we're all losers by societies standards.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

People take the forum way too seriously.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That is just one of the things I've done there. We have also pretended to be drunk, stutterers, old people, alot of celebrities, etc;.


Stuff like this for an example: (of course that's not me, but I usually do that too)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

So that shit got transfered into this thread?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wait NoyK why do you pretend to be a girl?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Striker said:


> Not really.
> 
> My definition of loser is the BB thread.


_I'm on the verge of tears as Striker describes my rant about BB as a failure. But the thread was actually quit successfull and relief washes over me in an awesome wave._


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Wait NoyK why do you pretend to be a girl?


To see how some people act on Teamspeak/Raidcall and stuff. Sometimes we use soundboards. One time we even did bring a girl to help us out. 
But again, that is just one of the things we usually do. Check my post up, that's what we usually have fun doing. :lol


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Wait NoyK why do you pretend to be a girl?


Didn't we all do that once? :vince2


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> _I'm on the verge of tears as Striker describes my rant about BB as a failure. But the thread was actually quit successfull and relief washes over me in an awesome wave._


Not what I meant.

Something people spent 12 hours a day in that thread though.

And NoyK thats completely different than pretending to be a girl online to turn guys on.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Striker said:


> And NoyK thats completely different than pretending to be a girl online to turn guys on.


It's pretending to be someone else aswell, so it's kinda pretty much the same thing. We only did that 3 times though. But it was one of the funniest things we have done. You wouldn't believe the kind of stuff we heard people say :lmao


Some of the reactions were like this:


Skip to 1:45 if you want.





Of course we used soundboards, and one time a girl friend of ours to help us in this, just to make it that much believable.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Yes indeed, it is. I only pay girls drinks, clothes, dinner, etc; if I am in a stable and believable relationship with her. Why would I waste my hard-earned money on something that quite probably won't last more than a few days, or who knows; maybe *nothing* will happen at all?
> 
> You are just desperate.
> 
> Again, if you find it funny or not it's an opinion. I don't see how a day with your friends on a LAN computer room having fun joking with people online is considered being a 'loser'. Hell even two girls came along once, and they enjoyed it. (Just watching)


:lol You buy a girl a drink to show that you're a classy guy and are investing time and attention in her. You'd know that if you had any knowledge of humanity.

Desperate? Ah poor lad.

You're a loser for pretending to be a girl online. Sad, pathetic little cunt.



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> People take the forum way too seriously.


Hypocrite. Careful, don't quit now because people don't like you (and then rejoin 4 days later).


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> It's pretending to be someone else aswell, so it's kinda pretty much the same thing. We only did that 3 times though. But it was one of the funniest things we have done. You wouldn't believe the kind of stuff we heard people say :lmao
> 
> 
> Some of the reactions were like this:
> ...


WTF? :lol


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

NoyK said:


> It's pretending to be someone else aswell, so it's kinda pretty much the same thing. We only did that 3 times though. But it was one of the funniest things we have done. You wouldn't believe the kind of stuff we heard people say :lmao
> 
> 
> Some of the reactions were like this:
> ...


The way you posted clearly made it sound like you do this a lot.

And I've screwed around with friends and acted like we were MS and were going to ban them. While having fun and all playing the game.

Not going on to get weird guys horny on a game.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> WTF? :lol


That was one of our most often reactions indeed. :lol



Striker said:


> The way you posted clearly made it sound like you do this a lot.
> 
> And I've screwed around with friends and acted like we were MS and were going to ban them. While having fun and all playing the game.
> 
> Not going on to get weird guys horny on a game.



Nah, I just said that as the primary example because it got the best and funniest reactions. You can think it's creepy if want, but I assure you if you heard most of the stuff we heard, you would piss your pants. :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

This is the end of this thread as we know it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey'all :3

What's been going down?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The *cool kids* been spewing their shit. And of course Striker has been trying to dick ride them.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh you know, just another day in Rantsville.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to return some videotapes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Hey'all :3
> 
> What's been going down?


A main-event feud between me and the 'cool kids' and their ass kissers.

Quite entertaining and funny to be honest xD


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Hey'all :3
> 
> What's been going down?


What Anderson said.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Sounds...froot.

Anyone here with a PS3 wanna team with me in WWE '12?


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> To see how some people act on Teamspeak/Raidcall and stuff. Sometimes we use soundboards. One time we even did bring a girl to help us out.
> But again, that is just one of the things we usually do. Check my post up, that's what we usually have fun doing. :lol


Nothing wrong with pretending to be a girl on the internet for laughs. 






Not the best example and a bit weak in the aftermath, but the basic premise is pretty amusing.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Sounds...froot.
> 
> Anyone here with a PS3 wanna team with me in WWE '12?




Are you getting WWE 13' when it comes out? If so, we must team up online.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Notice NoyK doesn't acknowledge Bully shitting on him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It sure is entertaining to admit to posing as a woman online to get some cheap laughs and to get blokes horned up.

Edit - and the wife beating lover of child murder supports it. Why am I not surprised.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Congratulation Noyk. You made friends with a homophobic, bigoted, wife beating ******* who thinks strangling a child to death is okay.

No shortage of idiots today.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Now don't get me wrong, I hate men who beat women, I think it's despicable, and if he did do it, he is a piece of shit for it. A little shoulder shake is all you should do if a girl gets out of line or hysterical.

But, what proof is there that he did it? Solid, real proof besides the fact that he *posted* it? 

Again, taking Internet too serious.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Way to be a hypocrite.

You posted a whole thread to acknowledge a white knight GIMMICK. 

And quit this thread because the jobbers werent being serious or whatever.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Striker said:


> Way to be a hypocrite.
> 
> You posted a whole thread to acknowledge a white knight GIMMICK.
> 
> And quit this thread because the jobbers werent being serious or whatever.


I never stated I was quitting the thread. At all.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Found this sick body paint on reddit


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Found this sick body paint on reddit


inb4 Jammy uses that for a sig


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup Jobbers?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ohaiii :3

Not a whole lot, but lost even more faith in WWE '12 multiplayer when I realised that there still apparently exists freeze moves. Pathetic. I thought these things were 2 years fixed...

How about yourself?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I think the *cool kids* don't realize how hip it truly is to be square.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Ohaiii :3
> 
> Not a whole lot, but lost even more faith in WWE '12 multiplayer when I realised that there still apparently exists freeze moves. Pathetic. I thought these things were 2 years fixed...
> 
> How about yourself?


WWE 12 multiplayer has terrible servers. it'll be hard to find a game. Arr you getting WWE 13. And i'm just here stoned laughing at there threads lol.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Sup Jobbers?


Not much, just engaging in some friendly back-and-forths. I think I may go watch a movie in a bit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Warren Zevon said:


> Not much, just engaging in some friendly back-and-forths. I think I may go watch a movie in a bit.


Don't hit your wife on your way out ok?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Warren Zevon said:


> Not much, just engaging in some friendly back-and-forths. I think I may go watch a movie in a bit.


I recommend this movie


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Jennifer Lopez is one of my least favorite famous people. I wouldn't watch her movies unless I were paid to do so.

I'm thinking Full Metal Jacket, it's been too long since I've watched it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> I recommend this movie


He would idolize that movie.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> He would idolize that movie.


:lol took me a bit to get that one. J Lo was BOSS in that movie.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Warren Zevon said:


> Jennifer Lopez is one of my least favorite famous people. I wouldn't watch her movies unless I were paid to do so.
> 
> I'm thinking Full Metal Jacket, it's been too long since I've watched it.


If you don't like her then one more reason to watch it, you will hate her even more
Or have you already seen the movie and the ending scene is the reason why you will not watch it (again)? :ksi1


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

No, I haven't seen it. Her accent is grating to me, and her acting is less than stellar.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Warren Zevon said:


> No, I haven't seen it. Her accent is grating to me, and her acting is less than stellar.


There is a message in the movie


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I seriously want to see this movie now:






It sounds like one of those The Room-style "You have to see it to believe it" films.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

_Boring chants_


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao Big Show at 4:30. That's some talented Mo'fo.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

There's more on that channel.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whatever happened to Anark?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

So much flame


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> So much flame


How long have you had that avatar? ;D


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> So much flame





JT Martin said:


> How long have you had that avatar? ;D


May 2012


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao I just decided to use Omegle and got chatting to a pair of Asian wrestling fans. Doing all the wrestlers poses and shit.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Why not chatroulette? We might meet.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Chatroulette isn't as good. It has more of those guys touching themselves and shit. On Omegle you can put specific interests in.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Omegle is full of pervert old cunts.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So is Chatroullete. I managed to have an actual conversation on Omegle though.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I went to Omegle for 10 rolls. I counted three middle-aged penises, two aspiring musicians, three teenage girls who log off straight away, one ugly mong, and someone who wasn't on video chat.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I am never ever ever going on Chatroulette in my life again. EVER. :no: ....


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Explain NoyK?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I am never ever ever going on Chatroulette in my life again. EVER. :no: ....


Is that one of the sites where you pretended to be a girl?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Explain NoyK?


You honestly do not want to know. Just.. here's some advice, use webcam only with people you know.



BULLY said:


> Is that one of the sites where you pretended to be a girl?


I recall having posted "Online Games", not sites.

Hmm maybe I should give you a little help. Here ya go mate.




Online Games: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_game

Site: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Website


You don't need to thank me .


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> You honestly do not want to know. Just.. here's some advice, use webcam only with people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but you are a self admitted liar. Also if you pretend to be a girl in an online game it stands to reason you would try the same shit on a website too.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> How long have you had that avatar? ;D


Since the end of time 
---

I had better experiences on Omegle, honestly.

Though, most times, when I go on Omegle, I just go for the chat.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So I just found someone on Omegle who lives near me. The fuck are the chances?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Know that feel. The very first person I found on Omegle was apparently from Glasgow. We actually had an interesting back and forth (As unlikely as that may be)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Well we just added each other on Facebook. What are the chances of this? :lol


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Small.

Veeeeeeeeeeeery small.

It's interesting to think about scenarios like that, though. xD


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Pretty cool tbh, might ask to meet in real life.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Play it cool Anderson. I wouldn't suggest asking to meet until much farther down the track.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I'll talk a bit on Facebook first. Honestly I'm still shocked that this scenario even happened. The real cool thing was when she asked my hobbies and I said wrestling she thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah I'll talk a bit on Facebook first. Honestly I'm still shocked that this scenario even happened. The real cool thing was when she asked my hobbies and I said wrestling she thought it was pretty cool.


Maybe she wants you to show her some "moves" heh.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol I mean I obviously thought she was lying at first but her Facebook is all legit looking. And she accepted me instantly. Her profile says she's bisexual and 'married' to a girl. So I don't if that is a friendship thing that alot of girls do, or a legit relationship


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

You've been friendzoned by a **** you don't know is real.

Poor guy.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I've been chatting with (apparently) a girl from Greece for almost an hour now.

Weird.
You always get that ONE good conversation on sites like this.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Me and my mate used it for the first time and got beginners luck. Not so much now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This white couple said "hey look, it's a ni__er" one time. And chatted with this one girl that lived in my old area. Other than that, dicks and pranks.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This white couple said "hey look, it's a ni__er" one time. And chatted with this one girl that lived in my old area. Other than that, dicks and pranks.


Wait, you're black?

You have just turned 10x more awesome.



RevolverSnake said:


> What the fuck?


What's wrong man?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

All the shit that is going on here.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> All the shit that is going on here.


Yeah, the few posts I left here today were in that vein. Pretty BS day so far in this thread.

But Omegle/Chatroulette is a cool topic for discussion.

So I got that girl's Skype.

Plans for a trip to Greece coming shortly


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I've never quite seen a game thread get updated as frequently as this "This or That" thread. So many edits having to be made


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This white couple said "hey look, it's a ni__er" one time. And chatted with this one girl that lived in my old area. Other than that, dicks and pranks.


I knew you were black, Wagg.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I'm off for a stroll. Beautifull night today.

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Later!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah I'll talk a bit on Facebook first. Honestly I'm still shocked that this scenario even happened. The real cool thing was when she asked my hobbies and I said wrestling she thought it was pretty cool.


Give her the ol' 619 :cool2

Also, make sure you all vote...in the Graphics Competition going on now here. It'd be great if the GFX Showroom got more traffic. (Y)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

On Omegle I was just asked to a do a dance and release the queer inside of me.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> On Omegle I was just asked to a do a dance and release the queer inside of me.


lol

I kept asking people (with the question option) whether they accept the unholy teachings of Lord Inglip. ;D


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> People take the forum way too seriously.


Yeah, like you for example.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I am never ever ever going on Chatroulette in my life again. EVER. :no: ....





BULLY said:


> Is that one of the sites where you pretended to be a girl?





BULLY said:


> Yeah but you are a self admitted liar. Also if you pretend to be a girl in an online game it stands to reason you would try the same shit on a website too.


Still going with this feude? Heh Bully did you look at the green rep picture I sent you?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup, jobbers?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Sup Chapo, tell us another story. They're pretty entertaining to read.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yay! Story time! Story time!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Sup Chapo, tell us another story. They're pretty entertaining to read.


Okay.

This story happened a few years back and was the result of several smaller "beefs" that all rolled into 1. For the longest, there was a cat in my hood named "CL", he was cool as shit. We all use to hang at my homie house, smoke mad weed & shit. Anyway, he ended up having a falling out with 1 of the homies and stopped coming around for a while, after they promised to whoop his ass.

Then, we was all hanging out on the corner, drinking beer. Another young cat came by, speeding. One of my homies told him to slow down because it was dark and kids were out on the corner. The youngster goes back, tells his uncle that 1 of the homies threatened him, which was a lie. So, his uncle came down to the corner and hit one of the homies with a pistol and didn't take him off his feet or even hurt him. Afterwards, he dropped the gun and after realizing it had no effect, he pleaded for forgiveness. My homie told him he was gonna pay for that. So, the dudes uncle ends up calling his dad, who was a preacher and they loaded up with guns and went to my homie house but nothing ever happened.

So the next day, which was Sunday, the homies came up with a plan to strap up and pay a visit to the preacher, at church. They planned to kill him there but the preacher cancelled services. So, they rode around the hood looking for 1 of those that confronted them the night before but none were at home. Meanwhile, we're in my basement recording music, getting high and chilling with some females. Suddenly, "CL" arrives and I get nervous, due to the OG's vowing to whoop his ass and them already being in a foul mood.

So, I laid the last verse on my song when out of nowhere, the 3 OG's show up in my basement. One of them, my homie "Bully" was strapped with a pump shotgun and had on a bulletproof vest. So, soon as they walk down the steps (IDK why my door was unlocked), my other friends and the females took off out the house, as Bully clocks CL with the shotgun and points it in his face, asking him was he ready to die. I'm standing right beside CL with my fingers in my hears, not knowing what to do. The 3 OG's continued beating him with anything they could get their hands on. After about 5 minutes, I beg Bully to "chill out", as I just knew CL's brains would be all over the room. Meanwhile, CL tells Bully he's a "sucker". Bully says I got your sucker and starts loading up the shotgun but CL manages to escape as they chase him down.

Once everything calmed down, I finished recording for the day and walked to the homies crib but they were in a grass field, sitting on a picnic table, while Bully lays down in the grass, with his camoflauge bulletproof vest on, a shotgun propped up aiming at the highway and a 2 pistols laying beside him, while smoking a "dirty" (marijuana blunt laced with crack. He was waiting to see any of the people they beefed with or family members to come by and was going to shoot their cars up.

We also had a race riot back in like 03-04 that saw the black side with more white people than the white side. That resulted in a white man getting hit by a car, a guy named Silas, who looks like a ******* hillbilly but hates ********, shoot a woman with a BB gun and a 16 year old mixed kid hitting a drunk, racist old white man so hard, he broke his own hand and knocked a few of the mans teeth out.


Another old, racist white man called a bunch of kids "the n-word". They were no older than 14, with the youngest being 7. Needless to say, they beat the brakes off that old man, one of the kids kicked him in his face and when his false teeth came out his mouth, they crushed them. He lived in a camper and one of the kids uncle ends up shooting his camper up.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Okay.
> 
> This story happened a few years back and was the result of several smaller "beefs" that all rolled into 1. For the longest, there was a cat in my hood named "CL", he was cool as shit. We all use to hang at my homie house, smoke mad weed & shit. Anyway, he ended up having a falling out with 1 of the homies and stopped coming around for a while, after they promised to whoop his ass.
> 
> ...


That some fucking crazy stories. I had a friend who went with me on my trip to the sf bay area and we ended up spliting up when we got there because he wanted to go meet some lady he met online that lived in east oakland, he ended up missing. And none of my other friends have heard from him since then( this was back in june ) and I have no idea if he decided to stay or if he got robbed.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Mystical said:


> That some fucking crazy stories. I had a friend who went with me on my trip to the sf bay area and we ended up spliting up when we got there because he wanted to go meet some lady he met online that lived in east oakland, he ended up missing. And none of my other friends have heard from him since then( this was back in june ) and I have no idea if he decided to stay or if he got robbed.












.......you know he's dead, right?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

It wouldn't suprise me if he was, we ended up having to put a missing persons report out for him and I haven't heard anything from the police yet.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The jobber life is good today for me


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Why Whap?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

hi ho hi ho its of to job i go


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Afternoon Whap.

Say, I'm hoping to drop by Edinburgh later today. Don't suppose you have any good restaurants to reccomend?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Love Exposure was very, well interesting. The story was very original anbd some neat acting.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't know, but it's sure to be overpriced and if there's a hair in it, they don't care and put the hair on your bill.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Love Exposure was very, well interesting. The story was very original anbd some neat acting.


Ehh!









Wow, I'm impressed that you're not impressed by the most impressive movie I, and many other people have ever seen.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup Bully.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not much was just having a few drinks with a mate earlier. What's been happening? Still talking to that lass?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

She's not been online on Facebook since last night yet. Talk to her when she comes on.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Is she a lesbian? To deflower a lesbian is the highest granted trophy for a man to earn.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

According to her Facebook she's bisexual.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Ehh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong. I enjoyed it and liked it, it just wasn't that mindblowing as I had expected.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Close enough.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

t20 World Cup anybody? I'm rooting for the Windies.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> t20 World Cup anybody? I'm rooting for the Windies.


Yep, rooting for the Windies too, poor start..


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm going to watch the Rise and Fall of ECW doc now.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I should re-watch it at some point.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Aw shit, I failed. I watched the rise and fall of WCW doc for 5 min's befor I realiesed this is not the ECW doc and now my doc watch moot is kinda killed.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You might win the DVD from Waz Perviz.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone got links to any good PPVs on Youtube?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Is that a good show?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

4/5 PPV.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Alright, may give it a watch. Disturbing lack of content on YouTube nowadays. WWE going apeshit on uploaders.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

How about survivior series '11? :troll


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

If you smell


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

what The Bateman is cooking?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

CAN YOU SMELL WHAT REY MYSTERIO IS COOKING?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, Burritos.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of mexican food.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> what The Bateman is cooking?


A corpse.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

THA TRUTH HAS SET ME FREE!!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Truth is pointless.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> THA TRUTH HAS SET ME FREE!!!


lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Right which one of you fuckers has the 8 of hearts, that's the card I need.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

_glass shatters_


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Well if Austin has the card he can keep it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

He has a ball.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Let's bully circle him and steal it guyz!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I want to stab him...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:austin


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Natalie & Scarlett you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


First Mila Kunis and now this?

Have you joined the Free Boners Squad, Rs?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> :austin


:Rock


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Patty Winters Show this morning featured a segment on teenage lesbians that was such a turn on I had to masturbate three times before I left for work, and was almost late for a lunch meeting.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys, CM Punk Best In The World 2012 - Full Documentary is on youtube!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Hey guys, CM Punk Best In The World 2012 - Full Documentary is on youtube!


Yeah, still haven't watched it. :S


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Yeah, still haven't watched it. :S


Yeah I have to watch it fast before it gets taken off!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> The Patty Winters Show this morning featured a segment on teenage lesbians that was such a turn on I had to masturbate three times before I left for work, and was almost late for a lunch meeting.


Three times? 

In a row?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, like I said it was such a turn on.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheamus you can't even get it up.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> The Patty Winters Show this morning featured a segment on teenage lesbians that was such a turn on I had to masturbate three times before I left for work, and was almost late for a lunch meeting.


Marcus and I even go to the same barber, although I have a slightly better haircut.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Marcus and I even go to the same barber, although I have a slightly better haircut.


...and before I can stop it I find myself almost dazzled and moved that I might have the capacity to accept, though not return, her love. I wonder if even now, right here in Nowheres, she can see the darkening clouds behind my eyes lifting And though the coldness I have always felt leaves me, the numbness doesn't and probably never will.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Heyyy :3

How has your day been?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup NoyK.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

God, Hanna Minx.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

...I'd rather not talk about my day. Definitely not in the mood to any funny stuff today too, sorry if I sound like an A-hole.

I'm sure you guys have had a good Sunday though, what's up?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Nothing much.

---


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

OMFG Zank


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sup Noyk?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Visited Edinburgh to see this "Forbidden Planet" a friend had told me about, and was pretty impressed with some of the things they had in stock. It's kinda hard to pinpoint what exactly the shop sells in general, but I'd like to think of it as post-modern merchandise, with a library of manga in there as well.

Other than that, also took a gander around for a new laptop this Christmas (my current notebook is decaying at an alarming rate), had a damn juicy KFC, and on the way back on the train, ate a bag of XL size chocolate buttons and cranberry juice.

Now I sit before you head-bobbing to "Supersticious" by Stevie Wonder. Ah, the little things in life.

:3


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Sheamus you can't even get it up.


Jokes about Impotence, what are you, 12?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It wasn't a joke man.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> It wasn't a joke man.


WTF, Then how can you say stuff about my penis? Creeper.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a guess to be honest.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> OMFG Zank


wut?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That pic you posted.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Fuck yeah. Nothing feels better then that burn after a nice little run in the evening.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Froot said:


> had a damn juicy KFC, and on the way back on the train, ate a bag of XL size chocolate buttons and cranberry juice.


Pshh, you're gonna get chubby mate, you better burn all those calories tomorrow. 


--

@ Zankman she's 12...? 
She looks better than most of my classmates this year, and they are around my age. :lmao


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Lol, it's just a random image I found.

But yeah, from that angle, she looks good.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Isn't that the girl Dee teams up in that one episode of it's always sunny in philadelphia about that children contest thing with the child diddler unk


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

What? rton


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman...


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Zankman...


I don't get it.

(yes, yes I do)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sup?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

“To me she looks like a big black ant - a big black ant in an original Christian Lacroix - eating a urinal cake and I almost start laughing, but I also want to keep her at ease. I don't want her to get second thoughts about finishing the urinal cake. But she can't eat any more and with only two bites taken, pretending to be full, she pushes the tainted plate away, and at this moment I start feeling strange. Even though I marveled at her eating that thing, it also makes me sad and suddenly I'm reminded that no matter how satisfying it was to see Evelyn eating something I, and countless others, had pissed on, in the end the displeasure it caused her was at my expense - it's an anticlimax, a futile excuse to put up with her for three hours.”


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I fear Revolversnakes mask of sanity is starting to slip.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

wat


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

"Before leaving my office for the meeting I take two Valium, wash them down with a Perrier and then use a scruffing cleanser on my face with premoistened cotton balls, afterwards applying a moisturizer. I'm wearing a wool tweed suit and a striped cotton shirt, both by Yves Saint Laurent, and a silk tie by Armani and new black cap-toed shoes by Ferragamo. I Plax then brush my teeth and when I blow my nose, thick, ropy strings of blood and snot stain a fortyfive- dollar handkerchief from Hermi's that, unfortunately, wasn't a gift. But I've been drinking close to twenty liters of Evian water a day and going to the tanning salon regularly and one night of binging hasn't affected my skin's smoothness or color tone. My complexion is still excellent. Three drops of Visine clear the eyes. An ice pack tightens the skin. *All it comes down to is: I feel like shit but look great.*"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to interupt RevolverSnake's temporarly moment of insanity, but I got a quick question; already asked it to alot of my friends but no one can help, I even asked a few doctors at the hospital today but I couldn't quite understand anything at the moment.

Does anyone have/had any family member or close friend with toxoplasmosis? If so, how did they act, what reactions did they have, did their personality change often, etc;?

I've been reading countless searches on google, all I have learned is that it is a disease that affects the brain, but nothing much into detail.. And quite frankly my head is not in the 'thinking and understanding' kind of state

If any of you had any personal experience with this before, any information would be much appreciated. Again, sorry for the random topic change, but I would be really thankfull if you could help in this..


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

??? What in the hell?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Toxoplasmosis is a parasitic disease caused by the protozoan Toxoplasma gondii. The parasite will infect most genera of warm-blooded animals, including humans, but the primary host is the felid (cat) family. The parasite spreads by the ingestion of infected meat or the feces of an infected cat, or by vertical transmission from mother to fetus. A 2001 study found that direct contact with pet cats is probably a less common route of transmission to human hosts than contamination of hands with cat feces by touching the earth, and that "contact with infected raw meat is probably a more important cause of human infection in many countries". This disease has also been directly correlated to festering human fluids, such as feces, vomit, or urine. These liquids can provide a breeding ground for toxoplasmotic parasites in a matter of hours in warm, dark environments. Toxoplasmosis kills thousands of impoverished and homeless people yearly who are living in squalid environments in which they might encounter festering human fluids.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There's an entire article on it in wikipedia. How much fucking information do you need


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Studies show the toxoplasmosis parasite may affect behavior and may present as or be a causative or contributory factor in various psychiatric disorders such as depression, anxiety and schizophrenia. In 11 of 19 scientific studies, T. gondii antibody levels were found to be significantly higher in individuals affected by first-incidence schizophrenia than in unaffected persons. Individuals with schizophrenia are also more likely to report a clinical history of toxoplasmosis than those in the general population. Recent work at the University of Leeds has found the parasite produces an enzyme with tyrosine hydroxylase and phenylalanine hydroxylase activity. This enzyme may contribute to the behavioral changes observed in toxoplasmosis by altering the production of dopamine, a neurotransmitter involved in mood, sociability, attention, motivation and sleep patterns. Schizophrenia has long been linked to dopamine dysregulation. A large serological study in the United States found evidence that Toxoplasma infection was elevated in a subset of young people with bipolar disorder type I who reported both manic and major depression symptoms.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> There's an entire article on it in wikipedia. How much fucking information do you need


I know, I've read it aswell, but articles are one thing, personal experience is another. Unless that person is just lying, I would much rather hear someone out.
I once read an article on Wikipedia about Epilepsy, followed some stuff that was written there, and it happened everything but what was in that page.

Listen, I know you despise me, but just for this once leave that stuff behind, you can call/claim everything you want to me later, just for this once, if you can, help me in this. *If* you can, if you can't, just quit posting about this.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Unfortunatly, NoyK, I don't have any experience with this horrible parasitic disease. I have to admit I did read about it before. But I don't think can help you at all.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I know, I've read it aswell, but articles are one thing, personal experience is another. Unless that person is just lying, I would much rather hear someone out.
> I once read an article on Wikipedia about Epilepsy, followed some stuff that was written there, and it happened everything but what was in that page.
> 
> Listen, I know you despise me, but just for this once leave that stuff behind, you can call/claim everything you want to me later, just for this once, if you can, help me in this. *If* you can, if you can't, just quit posting about this.


Eat shit and die


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Unfortunatly, NoyK, I don't have any experience with this horrible parasitic disease. I have to admit I did read about it before. But I don't think can help you at all.


It's alright, thanks for that info, although I read it in one of my searches before, I think it was Wikipedia itself. Some websites have completely contradicted one another from what I've searched, but that piece of info seems to be the only one that stands.

Cheers man.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

There’s no use in denying it: this has been a bad week. I’ve started drinking my own urine...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you go into a doctors they can give you printouts on various things like medications, diseases etc, they don't get the info from wikipedia they have their own databases for that shit, so it's a lot more thorough.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> There’s no use in denying it: this has been a bad week. I’ve started drinking my own urine...


It's been an alright week for me actually, until today..

I'm just here to try get my head out of some stuff, and since I'm the only one not going to school tomorrow everyone's sleeping already so I can't really do much..

Anyway, is that really true RS :lol ?




BULLY said:


> If you go into a doctors they can give you printouts on various things like medications, diseases etc, they don't get the info from wikipedia they have their own databases for that shit, so it's a lot more thorough.


I did today when I rushed to the hospital, but I was so out of it at the moment I can barely remember anything they said besides 'go home for now'.

By the way, this is not about me if that's what you're thinking. Thanks though, it's the first thing I'm going to do tomorrow morning, after hopefully a good night sleep and a clear head.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> It's been an alright week for me actually, until today..
> 
> I'm just here to try get my head out of some stuff, and since I'm the only one not going to school tomorrow everyone's sleeping already so I can't really do much..
> 
> ...


Why would I bother lying about something so Personal?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I do not hesitate when I say that this is, quite frankly, the greatest YouTube upload ever.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Why would I bother lying about something so Personal?


Ehh, sorry..


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Ehh, sorry..


I tried to make meat loaf out of the girl but it becomes too frustrating a task and instead I spend the afternoon smearing her meat all over the walls, chewing on strips of skin I ripped from her body.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I do not hesitate when I say that this is, quite frankly, the greatest YouTube upload ever.



That was quite entertaining.

Have a green square.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Snake when you seeing that girl again?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Hey Snake when you seeing that girl again?


I feel I'm moving toward as well as away from something, and anything is possible.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

LE changed you RS, admit it!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I thought that that was OneyG.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That Warren Zevon is a real piece of work.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> LE changed you RS, admit it!


Soon after I watched LE everything seemed dull: another sunrise, the lives of heroes, falling love, war, the discoveries people made about each other. The only thing that didn't bore me, obvisouly enough, was how much money Tim Price made, and yet in its obviousness it did.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> That Warren Zevon is a real piece of work.


He is da devil.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> He is da devil.


He thinks there is nothing wrong with choking an infant to death? What the fuck is wrong with him. And he seems to think its not murder and that he's not evil.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Froot are you there?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Soon after I watched LE everything seemed dull: another sunrise, the lives of heroes, falling love, war, the discoveries people made about each other. The only thing that didn't bore me, obvisouly enough, was how much money Tim Price made, and yet in its obviousness it did.


You have all the characteristics of a human being.. flesh, blood, skin, hair; but not a single, clear, identifiable emotion, except for greed and disgust.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> You have all the characteristics of a human being.. flesh, blood, skin, hair; but not a single, clear, identifiable emotion, except for greed and disgust.


That sounds familiar.

@Bully
Dude is sick.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm pretty much convinced at this rate, that he was brought up in a household that surrounded him with these types of abuses. Although his alternative posting comes across as well-written, in the aforementioned cases he seems very un-educated. He could really use a nightschool or two on these subjects.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> You have all the characteristics of a human being.. flesh, blood, skin, hair; but not a single, clear, identifiable emotion, except for greed and disgust.


I simply am not there.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> *I'm pretty much convinced at this rate, that he was brought up in a household that surrounded him with these types of abuses.* Although his alternative posting comes across as well-written, in the aforementioned cases he seems very un-educated. He could really use a nightschool or two on these subjects.


I'm not sure that I understand what you're saying. What kind of abuse do you think that I was subject to in my youth? I would be glad to give some specifics if you care to ask.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Froot, I remember you saying that the "Paul Allen Kill Scene" is you favorite scene in American Psycho. So, I did everything humanly possible to get you a sneak peak out of the Book. Enjoy it.


*Paul Owen*

I screened calls all morning long in my apartment, taking none of them, glaring tiredly at a cordless phone while sipping cup after cup of decaf herbal tea. Afterwards I went to the gym, where I worked out for two hours; then I had lunch at the Health Bar and could barely eat half of an endive-with-carrot-dressing salad I ordered. I stopped at Barney’s on my way back from an abandoned loft building I had rented a unit in somewhere around Hell’s Kitchen. I had a facial. I played squash with Brewster Whipple at the Yale Club and from there made reservations for eight o’clock under the name Marcus Halberstam at Texarkana, where I’m going to meet Paul Owen for dinner. I choose Texarkana because I know that a lot of people I have dealings with are not going to be eating there tonight. Plus I’m in the mood for their chili-wrapped pork and one or two Dixie beers. It’s June and I’m wearing a two-button linen suit, a cotton shirt, a silk tie and leather wing-tips, all by Armani. Outside Texarkana a cheerful black bum motions for me, explaining that he’s Bob Hope’s younger brother, No Hope. He holds out a Styrofoam coffee cup. I think this is funny so I give him a quarter. I’m twenty minutes late. From an open window on Tenth Street I can hear the last strains of “A Day in the Life” by the Beetles.

The bar in.Texarkana is empty and in the dining area only four or five tables have people at them. Owen is at a booth in the back, complaining bitterly to the waiter, grilling him, demanding to know the exact reasons why they are out of the crawfish gumbo tonight. The waiter, a not-bad-looking ......, is at a loss and helplessly lisps an excuse. Owen is in no mood for pleasantries, but then neither am I. As I sit down, the waiter apologizes once more and then takes my drink order. “J&B, straight,” I stress. “And a Dixie beer.” He smiles while writing this down—the bastard even bats his eyelashes—and when I’m about to warn him not to attempt small taut with me, Owen barks out his drink order, “Double Absolut martini,” and the fairy splits.

‘This is really a beehive of, uh, activity, Halberstam,” Owen says, gesturing toward the near-empty room. “This place is hot, very hot.”

“Listen, the mud soup and the charcoal arugula are outrageous here,” I tell him.

“Yeah, well,” he grumbles, staring into his martini glass. “You’re late.”

“Hey, I’m a child of divorce. Give me a break,” I say, shrugging, thinking: Oh Halberstam you are an asshole. And then, after I’ve studied the menu, “Hmmm, I see they’ve omitted the pork loin with lime Jell-O.”

Owen is wearing a double-breasted silk and linen suit, a cotton shirt and a silk tie, all by Joseph Abboud, and his tan is impeccable. But he’s out of it tonight, surprisingly untalkative, and his dourness drizzles over my jovial, expectant mood, dampening it considerably, and I have suddenly resorted to making comments such as “Is that Ivana Trump over there?” then, laughing, “ Jeez, Patrick, I mean Marcus, what are you think ing? Why would Ivana be at Texarkana?” But this doesn’t make dinner any less monotonous. It doesn’t help lessen the fact that Paul Owen is exactly my age, twenty-seven, or make this whole thing any less disconcerting to me.

What I’ve mistaken at first for pomposity on Owen’s part is actually just drunkenness. When I press for information about the Fisher account he offers useless statistical data that I already knew about: how Rothschild was originally handling the account, how Owen came to acquire it. And though I had Jean gather this information for my files months ago, I keep nodding, pretending that this primitive info is revelatory and saying things like “This is enlightening” while at the same time telling him “I’m utterly insane” and “I like to dissect girls.” Every time I attempt to steer the conversation back to the mysterious Fisher account, he infuriatingly changes the topic back to either tanning salons or brands of cigars or certain health clubs or the best places to jog in Manhattan and he keeps guffawing, which I find totally upsetting. I’m drinking Southern beer for the first part of the meal—pre entrell Owen that Cecelia, Marcus Halberstam’s girlfriend, has two vaginas and that we plan to wed next spring in East Hampton, but he interrupts.

“I’m feeling, er, slightly mellow,” he admits, drunkenly squeezing a lime onto the table, completely missing his beer mug..

“Uh-huh.” I dip a stick of jicama sparingly into a rhubarb mustard sauce, pretending to ignore him.

He’s so drunk by the time dinner is over that I (1) make him pay the check, which comes to two hundred and fifty dollars, (2a) make him admit what a dumb son-of a-bitch he really is, and (3) get him back to my place, where he makes himself another drink—he actually opens a bottle of Acacia I thought I had hidden, with a Mulazoni sterling silver wine opener that Peter Radloff bought me after we completed the Heatherberg deal. In my bathroom I take out the ax I’d stashed in the shower, pop two five-milligram Valium, washing them down with a tumblerful of Plax, and then I move into the foyer, where I put on a cheap raincoat I picked up at Brooks Brothers on Wednesday and move toward Owen, who is bent over near the stereo system in the living room looking through my CD collection—all the lights in the apartment on, the venetian blinds closed. He straightens up and walks slowly backward, sipping from his wineglass, taking in the apartment, until he seats himself in a white aluminum folding chair I bought at the Conran’s Memorial Day sale weeks ago, and finally he notices the newspapers—copies of USA Today and W and The New York Times —spread out beneath him, covering the floor, to protect the polished white-stained oak from his blood. I move toward him with the ax in one hand, and with my other I button up the raincoat.

“Hey, Halberstam,” he asks, managing to slur both words.

“Yes, Owen,” I say, drawing near.

“Why are there, um, copies of the Style section all over the place?” he asks tiredly. “Do you have a dog? A chow or something?”

No, Owen.” I move slowly around the chair until I’m facing him, standing directly in his line of vision, and he’s so drunk he can’t even focus in on the ax, he doesn’t even notice once I’ve raised it high above my head. Or when I change my mind and lower it to my waist, almost holding it as if it’s a baseball bat and I’m about to swing at an oncoming ball, which happens to be Owen’s head.

Owen pauses, then says, “Anyway, I used to hate Iggy Pop but now that he’s so commercial I like him a lot better than—”

The ax hits him midsentence, straight in the face, its thick blade chopping sideways into his open mouth, shutting him up. Paul’s eyes look up at me, then involuntarily roll back into his head, then back at me, and suddenly his hands are trying to grab at the handle, but the shock of the blow has sapped his strength. There’s no blood at first, no sound either except for the newspapers under Paul’s kicking feet, rustling, tearing. Blood starts to slowly pour out of the sides of his mouth shortly after the first chop, and when I pull the ax out—almost yanking Owen out of the chair by his head—and strike him again in the face, splitting it open, his arms flailing at nothing, blood sprays out in twin brownish geysers, staining my raincoat. This is accompanied by a horrible momentary hissing noise actually coming from the wounds in Paul’s skull, places where bone and flesh no longer connect, and this is followed by a rude farting noise caused by a section of his brain, which due to pressure forces itself out, pink and glistening, through the wounds in his face. He falls to the floor in agony, his face just gray and bloody, except for one of his eyes, which is blinking uncontrollably; his mouth is a twisted red-pink jumble of teeth and meat and jawbone, his tongue hangs out of an open gash on the side of his cheek, connected only by what looks like a thick purple string. I scream at him only once: “Fucking stupid bastard. Fucking bastard.” I stand there waiting, staring up at the crack above the Onica that the superintendent hasn’t fixed yet. It takes Paul five minutes to finally die. Another thirty to stop bleeding.

I take a cab to Owen’s apartment on the Upper East Side and on the ride across Central Park in the dead of this stifling June night in the back of the taxi it hits me that I’m still wearing the bloody raincoat. At his apartment I let myself in with the keys I took from the corpse’s pocket and once inside I douse the coat with lighter fluid and burn it in the fireplace. The living room is very spare, minimalist. The walls are white pigmented concrete, except for one wall, which is covered with a trendy large-scale scientific drawing, and the wall facing Fifth Avenue has a long strip of faux-cowhide paneling stretched across it. A black leather couch sits beneath it.

I switch on the wide-screen thirty-one-inch Panasonic to Late Night with David Letterman, then move over to the answering machine to change Owen’s message. While erasing the current one (Owen giving all the numbers he can be reached at—including the Seaport, for god’s sake —while Vivaldi’s Four Seasons plays tastefully in the background) I wonder aloud where I should send Paul, and after a few minutes of intense debating decide: London. “I’ll send the bastard to England,” I cackle while turning the volume down on the TV and then I leave the new message. My voice sounds similar to Owen’s and to someone hearing it over the phone probably identical. Tonight Letterman has on Stupid Pet Tricks. A German shepherd with a Mets cap on peels and eats an orange. This is replayed twice, in slow motion.

Into a hand-constructed bridle leather suitcase with a khaki-colored canvas cover, extra-heavy cap corners, gold straps and locks, by Ralph Lauren, I pack a wool six-button double-breasted peak-lapel chalk-striped suit and one wool flannel navy suit, both from Brooks Brothers, along with a Mitsubishi rechargeable electric shaver, a silver-plated shoehorn from Barney’s, a Tag-Heuer sports watch, a black leather Prada currency holder, a Sharp Handy-Copier, a Sharp Dialmaster, his passport in its own black leather passport case and a Panasonic portable hair dryer. I also steal for myself a Toshiba portable compact disc player with one of the discs from the original cast recording of Les Mis still in it. The bathroom is done completely in white except for the Dalmatian-spot wallpaper covering one wall. I throw any toiletry articles I might’ve missed into a plastic Hefty bag.

Back at my apartment his body is already in rigor mortis, and after wrapping it up in four cheap terry-cloth towels I also bought at the Conran’s Memorial Day sale, I place Owen headfirst and fully dressed into a Canalino goose-down sleeping bag, which I zip up then drag easily into the elevator, then through the lobby, past the night doorman, down the block, where briefly I run into Arthur Crystal and Kitty Martin, who’ve just had dinner at Cafortlessly manage to swing the sleeping bag into the backseat, hop in and give the driver the address in Hell’s Kitchen. Once there I carry the body up four flights of stairs until we’re at the unit I own in the abandoned building and I place Owen’s body into an oversize porcelain tub, strip off his Abboud suit and, after wetting the corpse down, pour two bags of lime over it.

Later, around two, in bed, I’m unable to sleep. Evelyn catches me on call waiting while I’m listening to messages on 976-TWAT and watching a tape on the VCR of this morning’s Patty Winters Show which is about Deformed People.

“Patrick?” Evelyn asks.

I pause, then in a dull monotone calmly announce, “You have reached Patrick Bateman’s number. He is unable to come to the phone right now. So please leave a message after the tone…” I pause, then add, “Have a nice day.” I pause again, praying to god that she bought it, before emitting a pitiful “Beep.”

“Oh stop it, Patrick,” she says irritably. “I know it’s you. What in god’s name do you think you’re doing?”

I hold the phone out in front of me then drop it on the floor and bang it against the nightstand. I keep pressing some of the numbers down, hoping that when I lift the receiver up to my ear I’ll be greeted by a dial tone. “Hello? Hello?” I say. “Is anyone there? Yes?”

“Oh for god’s sake stop it. Just stop it,” Evelyn wails.

“Hi, Evelyn,” I say cheerily, my face twisted into a grimace.

“Where have you been tonight?” she asks. “I thought we were supposed to have dinner. I thought we had reservations at Raw Space.”

“No, Evelyn,” I sigh, suddenly very tired. “We didn’t. Why would you think that?”

“I thought I had it written down,” she whines. “I thought my secretary had written it down for me.”

“Well, one of you was wrong,” I say, rewinding the tape by remote control from my bed. “Raw Space? Jesus. You… are… insane.”

“Honey,” she pouts. “Where were you tonight? I hope you didn’t go to Raw Space without me.”

“Oh my god,” I moan. “I had to rent some videotapes. I mean I had to return some videos.”

“What else did you do?” she asks, still whining.

“Well, I ran into Arthur Crystal and Kitty Martin,” I say. ‘They just had dinner at Caf

“Oh really?” Chillingly, her interest perks up. “What was Kitty wearing?”

“An off-the-shoulder ball gown with velvet bodice and a floral-patterned lace skirt by Laura Marolakos, I think.”

“And Arthur?”

“Same thing.”

“Oh Mr. Bateman.” She giggles. “I adore your sense of humor.”

“Listen, it’s late. I’m tired.” I fake a yawn.

“Did I wake you?” she asks worriedly. “I hope I didn’t wake you.”

“Yes,” I say. “You did. But I took your call so it’s my fault, not yours.”

“Dinner, honey? Tomorrow?” she asks, coyly expecting an affirmative response.

“I can’t. Work.”

“You practically own that damn company,” she moans. “What work? What work do you do? I don’t understand.”

“Evelyn,” I sigh. “Please.”

“Oh Patrick, lets go away this summer,” she says wistfully. “Let’s go to Edgartown or the Hamptons.”

“I’ll do that,” I say. “Maybe I’ll do that.”


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Revolversnake you ignoring me because I'm "being mean" to your buddy Noyk?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Revolversnake you ignoring me because I'm "being mean" to your buddy Noyk?


May I ask, how I ignored you?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jobber fight!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Good night.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Revolversnake you ignoring me because I'm "being mean" to your buddy Noyk?


BULLY! :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Although the lovable subtlety I had loved from the movie isn't there, there's a far more sinister atmosphere in that chapter. 5 minutes to die? Fuck's sake. Thanks for posting regardless.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Although the lovable subtlety I had loved from the movie isn't there, there's a far more sinister atmosphere in that chapter. 5 minutes to die? Fuck's sake. Thanks for posting regardless.


So, do you consider checking out the Book? It is a real piece of art.

...


And now Bully is ignoring me. unk2


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yes?


Sup?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> So, do you consider checking out the Book? It is a real piece of art.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Eat shit :artest


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bully, what did I do to piss you off? Please enlighten me. unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

All I'm saying is if you got a problem with what I've been saying to him, speak up. That goes for anyone in here.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I dislike pizza.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

When did I ever say I have a problem with all that NoyK shit? I really don't care. I don't even bother lurking the NoyK thread, well most of the time anyway. unk


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I will most certainly take a look at the book. I have a feeling it'll be at my community library, and not have to purchase on Waterstone's or some shit.

Not much of a reading person is all. Probably why I didn't mention it first hand.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Revolver Snake: alright cool. 



Keyser Söze said:


> *Not much of a reading person* is all. Probably why I didn't mention it first hand.


This surprises me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Revolver Snake: alright cool.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wrote out a new rant out of boredom. About to post it up.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Wrote out a new rant out of boredom. About to post it up.


Rocking and Rolling!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY said:


> This surprises me.


Oh, trust me, Reading atm, is the one thing that could crush my hopes to get to Journalism in college.

From a scale of 1-6 (1 being best, 6 being worst), these were my grades for English in the final exams this year:

Writing: 2
Speaking: 2
Reading: 3

Though it doesn't look like much, that 3 essentially cost me a spot in the highest class for a 5th year. It's these fucking question types they use. It's as if every answer you put down needs to have a specific template, otherwise, if one of the marker's is in a bitchy mood (which is 60% of markers most of the time), there goes a couple marks for you, son.

Here's to you Scottish Qualifications Authority, and the many years of crushing teenager's dreams:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Oh, trust me, Reading atm, is the one thing that could crush my hopes to get to Journalism in college.
> 
> From a scale of 1-6 (1 being best, 6 being worst), these were my grades for English in the final exams this year:
> 
> ...


it won't even matter when you get to college. college is a different kind of hard than normal grade school. hard to describe. you might suck at English (or your country's version of it) in grade school (I got Cs and Ds) and love it in College (Got straight A's so far in English Literature and Composition courses).


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> All I'm saying is if you got a problem with what I've been saying to him, speak up. That goes for anyone in here.


I tried to read it, but just like those long-ass stories from the ghetto - I just found it all too tedious. 

Anderson's "only normal guy here" posts have been much more amusing. ;D 
(I'm not saying that he claimed that, that is how I perceived it)

Anyways:










Wow, only now did I notice Badd Blood. xD


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You're observant Zankman, he's been on there for weeks. LOL


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You're observant Zankman, he's been on there for weeks. LOL


I am ever vigilant


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

It's so tiny, man.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*SQUIRREL*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> It's so tiny, man.


But my girlfriend said it was a good size?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> But my girlfriend said it was a good size?


She was just being nice man.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:sadpanda


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> I tried to read it, but just like those long-ass stories from the ghetto - I just found it all too tedious.
> 
> *Anderson's "only normal guy here"* posts have been much more amusing. ;D
> (I'm not saying that he claimed that, that is how I perceived it)
> ...


:lol Didn't know that's how I came across. Glad to entertain you lol.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anyone here pokemon fans?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Liked Pokémon Stadium and Snap when I was far younger, but when I tried out Red for the first time on an emulator about a year ago, I quite literally fell asleep at my laptop.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Never been a pokemon fan. Dragonball on the other hand...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Liked Pokémon Stadium and Snap when I was far younger, but when I tried out Red for the first time on an emulator about a year ago, I quite literally fell asleep at my laptop.


red was the shit back in the day. The best too this day is still gold/silver. Playing that again now getting ready for the new game in a few days


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I remember recently me and my mate found his old Gameboy, the charger was broke but we got some game time out of it. We went through the final few guys again.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Conviniently had MS Paint open, so thought I'd compile this:










And that's barely even three weeks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you see my Cartman rep


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> *Liked Pokémon Stadium and Snap when I was far younger*, but when I tried out Red for the first time on an emulator about a year ago, I quite literally fell asleep at my laptop.


(Y)

You like The Usual Suspects, Pokemon Snap and Pokemon Stadium, you're changing my opinion of bronies. I've never played any of the Gameboy Pokemon games, but I had great times with the N64 games.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LOL he really does have an obsession. I have gotten a few off of him and a number off of Snow.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

"You like things I like. Therefore I like your completely unrelated fandom"


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> "You like things I like. Therefore I like your completely unrelated fandom"


Totally not what I was meaning to say. :lol

I just figured bronies were incredibly awkward people that watched anime all day and went to comic conventions. It's nice to see somebody with an alternative lifestyle that shares some interests with me, is all.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You're probably thinking of japanophiles.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Bronies still are just men with psychological problems who are overly obsessed with a little girls' show but that's for another time.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Would help if he was actually a 'man'.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Bronies still are just men with psychological problems who are overly obsessed with a little girls' show but that's for another time.


Well you're cool. :side:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

And for the record, Pokemon Snap was a lame game. It would have been better as a side mode on Pokemon Stadium.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't understand how it isn't 'manly' to like MLP but it apparently is 'manly' to like Pokemon.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> You're probably thinking of japanophiles.


I guess I wasn't aware of the difference. Otakus/Bronies/Furries all sort of look the same to me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I don't understand how it isn't 'manly' to like MLP but it apparently is 'manly' to like Pokemon.












Because only real men play pokemon


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

The only anime that ever interested me was Dragon Ball Z. All the other ones, barring the few that used to be played on the Action network back in the day, suck ass.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats poppin, jobbers?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

NoyK got banned?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Striker said:


> NoyK got banned?


Good.


Wonder what he did wrong?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

He was a vagina, that's what happened.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin is gonna take it hard if it's a permaban.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

It is a permaban.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> It is a permaban.


It is? Do you know why he got banned?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

froot likes Pokemon! You gonna get White & Black 2? we can totally battle and trade! I'm playing it now!


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Why did that fucker get banned? Only thing I could think of is he created a new account or something. Check the " Best and worst" thread from samantha, there was a guy there who posted this: 



mcliquez said:


> scrilla, you're the best troll on this forum. keep it up man!


I was thinking it was noYk but of his join date is Sept 2012.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Why did that fucker get banned? Only thing I could think of is he created a new account or something. Check the " Best and worst" thread from samantha, there was a guy there who posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking it was noYk but of his join date is Sept 2012.


That could be possible. How the hell did he know scrilla?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't know but it's fucking weird how noyK gets banned and then that guy shows up out of nowhere. Regardless, you can expect noyK to come back like you expect jesus to comeback( under a new name. )


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad he's banned. 

I am surprised why though.



Mystical said:


> I don't know but it's fucking weird how noyK gets banned and *then that guy shows up out of nowhere. *Regardless, you can expect noyK to come back like you expect jesus to comeback( under a new name. )


That guy showed up before Noyk was banned.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I admit, the guy was a moron and the only reason why I squashed it with him was to get him off my sack. I looked thru all his post and I didn't see anything that would get him banned so I have no idea why he got banned. It's sad though because when I first came here we had alot of interesting posters like The Livid One, Pera and a few others but all of them were banned.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

They were banned cause they were morons. 

Pera was an interesting poster though, I kinda wish he didn't get banned. He was really entertaining.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Some explanation would be nice as to why he got banned. Then again I'm just happy he is gone


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

> Just ignore JT, he's a really cool guy, he was just trying to back me up. I already PM'd him for him to drop this and stop going to that thread, so it stops another bickering being born.
> 
> I got into this massive mess and confusion for trolling, lying, and posting crap just a little too far that I should have, I could tell you the reason why I've been 'acting' like this on the forum lately, but I think you wouldn't understand it.
> 
> ...



RIP NoyK


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Anyone here pokemon fans?


I only watched the first 5 five seasons, after that I stopped because it was getting lame. 

My favourite game for Pokemon is Pokemom mystery dungeon explorers of darkness.
I also enjoyed Heart Gold and Emerald.

Nothing beats Dragon Ball Z though. My favourite anime. I still watch it sometimes.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> RIP NoyK


Where did you find this? Is it a PM?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, he sent me that today,

Also, just read this in chat from MrMister:

*yeah CP NoyK had multiple accounts and was repping himself*


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> RIP NoyK


That's crazy, I wonder what his other accounts were.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, he sent me that today,
> 
> Also, just read this in chat from MrMister:
> 
> ...


NoyK should just have his internet terminated. It's clearly taking a toll on him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Was he getting red repped or something? Why would he need to rep himself? 

Anyways, love pokemon when ash is in a gym because he goes in to classic mode and becomes BOSS. Remember waking up early one time flipping through channels and caught ash in a wicked battle when and called on pikachu.

HAD TO WATCH. (Y)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I always wondered how he maintained such a positive rep, despite often being called a horrible poster.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Just look around for some suddenly banned users and those will be his alts.

Would be funny if JT Martin was one of them. Would explain the dickriding.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

He must have been getting red repped especially because of that last noyK thread.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Just look around for some suddenly banned users and those will be his alts.
> 
> Will be funny if JT Martin was one of them. Would explain the dickriding.


Mind=Blown


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

My favourite pokemon episode was 272- "Can't beat the heat"


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I always wondered how he maintained such a positive rep, despite often being called a horrible poster.


I don't know how you maintained red rep. Your posts in the wrestling sections are well-written.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

About. Fucking. Time.

I did try to tell some of you how much of a fake and a liar this prick was, but some of you fell for his bullshit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Zapdos owns all today and forever. 

Only person I will never understand why in such horrible rep is thomasthunder (if I got his name right) just doesn't make sense. But he's cool with it. (Y)


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Just look around for some suddenly banned users and those will be his alts.
> 
> Would be funny if JT Martin was one of them. Would explain the dickriding.


 Yeah like that mcliquez guy who I was telling You_Heard about. But yeah it wouldn't surprise me if JT was one of noyK's alts either.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> About. Fucking. Time.
> 
> I did try to tell some of you how much of a fake and a liar this prick was, but some of you fell for his bullshit.


Now you believe me when I said he was liar.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I don't know how you maintained red rep. Your posts in the wrestling sections are well-written.


People who green rep me in wrestling sections (where most of my rep comes from) have weak rep power. And the same [email protected] red reps me constantly (7 times since mid-September) has a lot stronger rep power and IMO, is determined to keep me from ever having green again.

Pre-rants, only time I ever would get red repped was during the Rock/Cena discussion and when I made the "racism in wrestling" thread (likely from closeted racists).

Not to be cocky, but my wrestling related posts are top notch. I may not always be right or have popular opinions but I can back up what I say with information, especially when it comes to early to mid 90s and indy wrestling.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I caught him out on so many of his bullshit lies, contradictions etc. He would just keep digging bigger and bigger holes for himself. Anyway fuck him he's gone.

Ah well El Chapo it's only red and green squares at the end of the day. Got any stories for today?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I knew noyK was fake man, he was a huge kiss ass and even tried to kiss bully's ass when this thread first started. I don't worry about rep anymore because although it may be nice to have green rep it's not going to give me any rewards. Sometimes I worry about spending so much time in rants because of post count but fuck it Rants is a thousand times better then the wrestling section.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Who gives a fuck about rep.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> People who green rep me in wrestling sections (where most of my rep comes from) have weak rep power. And the same [email protected] red reps me constantly (7 times since mid-September) has a lot stronger rep power and IMO, is determined to keep me from ever having green again.
> 
> Pre-rants, only time I ever would get red repped was during the Rock/Cena discussion and when I made the "racism in wrestling" thread (likely from closeted racists).
> 
> Not to be cocky, but my wrestling related posts are top notch. I may not always be right or have popular opinions but I can back up what I say with information, especially when it comes to early to mid 90s and indy wrestling.


I feel you, dawg. My advice to you is just keep posting some top notch shit. People will recognize a good poster when they see one.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Obviously, some people give a fuck about rep, seeing as how they make other accounts to rep themselves.

I may make statements about rep but never have I made other accounts just to rep myself. I have made another account before, when I got banned over some bullshit and by the time I set it up, Headliner lifted the ban and PM'd my original account to tell me he lifted it and I asked him to delete the newest account.




Makes me wonder who else here is repping themselves with alternate accounts.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Who gives a fuck about rep.


If you don't give a fuck about rep why post that you don't give a fuck?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I still think Noyk was pretty young.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I still think Noyk was pretty young.


You like 'em young huh?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You_heard? said:


> If you don't give a fuck about rep why post that you don't give a fuck?


Because other people need to follow in said steps and not give a fuck.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No excuse.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Can't say I'm sad to see Noyk go. I'll miss his attempts to put out a fire by pouring more gas on it (AKA the "Let's finally settle this 11/12 thing"). However, if he said something terrible happened to him and he had to leave because of said terrible thing then I hope it isn't too serious.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

One less moron that I have to put up with.

:hb


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Can't say I'm sad to see Noyk go. I'll miss his attempts to put out a fire by pouring more gas on it (AKA the "Let's finally settle this 11/12 thing"). However, if he said something terrible happened to him and he had to leave because of said terrible thing then I hope it isn't too serious.


The terrible thing was that his accounts were about to be found out so he left before it happened with hopes no one would notice he was banned and think he just left.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> You like 'em young huh?


Saw that coming, but I say that because of the thread he made in the help section.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Because other people need to follow in said steps and not give a fuck.


Shit, if I had rep like you i could get to under peoples skin easily if you know what I mean lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Saw that coming, but I say that because of the thread he made in the help section.


You walked right in to that lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Is this forum that important that you have to make multiple accounts to make yourself seem intelligent?


Another installment of "Adventures of El Chapo" coming up next, gotta smoke a Newport first, no smoking allowed in my apartment building. 

Next story is about some of my younger days and bad experiences with drunk/high white chicks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you'll find the people with good rep are the ones that just be themselves and dont care about red squares. The ones with shit rep (mostly) are the ones that let it get to them, try too hard and don't be themselves.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

It's funny how in the end he was sucking up to Cat but everyone knew he was trying too hard.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> The terrible thing was that his accounts were about to be found out so he left before it happened with hopes no one would notice he was banned and think he just left.


Well, in that case Noyk can fuck right off, the bellend.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So the pictures Noyk posted in the Picture thread is not him?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is it weird that I never smoked a cigarette in my life? i'm 22yo and never smoked a cigarette.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Is it weird that I never smoked a cigarette in my life? i'm 22yo and never smoked a cigarette.


Not weird, smart.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I started smoking at 14 and gave up at 27.

3 years nicotine free.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You_heard? said:


> Is it weird that I never smoked a cigarette in my life? i'm 22yo and never smoked a cigarette.


I am almost 29 and never smoked a cigarette because I am not an idiot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> Is it weird that I never smoked a cigarette in my life? i'm 22yo and never smoked a cigarette.


22 and same. I don't think it's weird. Then again I don't think my body can handle it. 

Also TT I took the time to read the story about the girl on the hill party, and how you were messing with her and her man did nothing. Seems just like Morrison, Melina, and Batista situation. lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I started smoking at 14 and gave up at 27.
> 
> 3 years nicotine free.


(Y) Good to hear Bully.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I stopped smoking when I was 21, thanks god. The best way to quit is to never start.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's just so fucking stupid. You're basically spending money to inhale toxic chemicals into your lungs. They should just criminalise the shit. But the government makes too much money from the shit. They can't pretend they care about peoples heath and safety when they are getting all those millions of dollars every year from the cancer sticks.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> I am almost 29 and never smoked a cigarette because I am not an idiot.


That's good. A sexy girl like you needs to be healthy as fuck. I smoked weed using a blunt, do that count as smoking tobacco?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> 22 and same. I don't think it's weird. Then again I don't think my body can handle it.
> 
> Also TT I took the time to read the story about the girl on the hill party, and how you were messing with her and her man did nothing. Seems just like Morrison, Melina, and Batista situation. lol


Tobacco: Not even once.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I smoked weed using a blunt, do that count as smoking tobacco?


No, not unless you mixed it with tobacco.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i want to know which ones were NoyK alts, and which people were actually trying to defend him. 

as far as rep goes, i'll get chapo into the green. Mostly b/c i want to see how long it takes for sXe to rep him back towards red.



You_heard? said:


> That's good. A sexy girl like you needs to be healthy as fuck. I smoked weed using a blunt, do that count as smoking tobacco?


that would depend on if you cleared all the tobacco out.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> No, not unless you mixed it with tobacco.


Naw, but the blunt wraps are made from tobacco leafs.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

JT Martin defended noyK quite a bit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

As someone who's worked as a carer I've seen first-hand what damage even weed can do. You can't tell me it's completely harmless. Weed in it's most natural form isn't so bad, but when it comes to hydro or skunk that shit fucks with your head man.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Rush said:


> i want to know which ones were NoyK alts, and which people were actually trying to defend him.
> 
> as far as rep goes, i'll get chapo into the green. Mostly b/c i want to see how long it takes for sXe to rep him back towards red.
> 
> ...


Lol you know what's up, Rush! sXe_Maverick basically brought my ass to the rep level i'm in. I ain't tripping on him though lol. And I take all of the tobacco out but it the blunt wrap is made out of tobacco leafs.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Mystical said:


> JT Martin defended noyK quite a bit.


He is NoyK.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

That's why when I smoke weed I always smoke it out of a vapor box. You get almost pure thc from the vapor box.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL sxe's always green repping me. I must be about one of the only jobbers he actually likes


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I've been smoking cigarettes for about 12 years now. Anyway, here's the story.


The following story took place New Years Eve 2009. It involved me, Bully, Hamburger, Ken (the 3 OG's who attacked CL at my house), John Coffey (we called him that because he was a big, black dude), Donkey, his cousin Bruce, Greg, his girlfriend Megan (who has since passed away), her friend Krista, Lady (who was Ken's girlfriend), 14 grams of cocaine, an ounce of weed, a few cases of beer, a big ass bottle of Seagrams Gin, a bottle of pain pills, a 40 cal and a 22 revolver.

That pretty much guranteed something bad was going to happen. Not only that, after the obvious relationships, that left 5 single guys and 1 single girl.

So, we all fucked up, played a couple games of Spades. Donkey and his cousin Bruce, are both trying to hook up with Krista. Bruce takes her in 1 of the bedrooms and shuts the door. Donkey is pissed at this time. Minutes later, Krista comes out the room crying. Turns out, Bruce slapped her. So now, Donkey is really mad. Him and Bruce start arguing. Also, Donkey was in a pretty bad dirtbike accident a few months back that saw him break his leg, so he was pretty much crippled; had a metal rod in his leg. Suddenly, Donkey attacks his cousin and they had 1 of the funniest fights ever. Donkey began biting Bruce on his chest. Bruce stands up and says why you bite me, so Donkey pulls out a knife and proceeds to poke Bruce in the shoulder with it.

So, we break the fight up. Then, me & John Coffey start arguing because he drank my beer. I was upset over that. So, as we are arguing, Hamburger picks up the 40 cal and yells out 'Everybody shut the fuck up'. Nobody listens and he cocks it back, threatening to shoot the TV. Lady (it was her house) gets all hysterical and starts yelling. Ken takes the 40 cal from Hamburger, chokes Lady out and sticks the pistol in her mouth. Meanwhile, Donkey & Bruce began fighting outside in the snow.

Bruce tells Donkey 'See, you wrong for that, cuz. I'd be wrong if I go up there and whoop grandma's ass'. Donkey attacks him again. Me, John Coffey & Greg separate them. Lady starts getting hysterical again, telling us leave. I tells her to shut up, so she starts cussing me out. Ken comes out the house and throws her off the porch into the snow and starts shoving her face in it.

In the midst of all this, Megan and Krista get in the Durango and speed off, leaving Greg behind but he had yet to realize it. Once he does, he starts crying, asking where his baby went. I said I don't know, John Coffey tells me to mind my business. Now, Greg & John Coffey are arguing, while Ken and Lady go back in the house. Hamburger goes home when we suddenly hear a bunch of ruckus in the trailer. Then, we hear a gun shot. Afterwards, Ken walks out the house. We thought he killed Lady but turns out he just shot in the ceiling.

So, we all walk to Hamburger's house, while Greg is still crying. Keep in mind, I never mentioned Bully's name again. Come to find out the next day, Bully had a bag of coke and ended up luring Megan and Krista out the house to hang with him.

And after all that, we never got to see the ball drop.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> As someone who's worked as a carer I've seen first-hand what damage even weed can do. You can't tell me it's completely harmless. Weed in it's most natural form isn't so bad, but when it comes to hydro or skunk that shit fucks with your head man.


Why? what's wrong with using chemical nutrients in the soil? It's not like we eating it.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> He is NoyK.


Shit, I should go back a few pages to see who else got banned.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You_heard? said:


> Lol you know what's up, Rush! sXe_Maverick basically brought my ass to the rep level i'm in. I ain't tripping on him though lol. And I take all of the tobacco out but it the blunt wrap is made out of tobacco leafs.


Yeah, and obviously you still are consuming tobacco in a blunt. Just less than those who chop it with tobacco. 

sXe is the jobber of the people who have been here for ages 8*D



Catalanotto said:


> He is NoyK.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JT Martin hasn't been banned if his usertitle is anything to go by.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mav will be pleased that Noyk is banned. That cumrag kept making fun of his weight.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I figure the safest way to smoke weed is in papers or out of a bowl. I preferred my blunts though, as I couldn't really roll a joint properly. Swisher Sweets were easier to manage.

And while weed is still unhealthy, it should at least be classified with opiates. They serve a purpose in healing pain but with usage over a long period of time, eventually cause more harm to the body, mainly the stomach and liver.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

When the fuck did we get that awesome Connery as Bond emote?

Fuck yeah.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> That's why when I smoke weed I always smoke it out of a vapor box. You get almost pure thc from the vapor box.


That's true. It filters out the weed and you get a nice, healthy smoke. I should buy one.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha.

Cat red repped me.

If she likes it, I love it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Catalanotto said:


> When the fuck did we get that awesome Connery as Bond emote?
> 
> Fuck yeah.


we don't. was just making one for one of the people in the football thread so i made a Connery one and a Statham one. Will get Headliner or Seabs to add it when i see them online.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rush said:


> we don't. was just making one for one of the people in the football thread so i made a Connery one and a Statham one. Will get Headliner or Seabs to add it when i see them online.


Get him to add the bro fist gif, dammit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Rush said:


> Yeah, and obviously you still are consuming tobacco in a blunt. Just less than those who chop it with tobacco.
> 
> sXe is the jobber of the people who have been here for ages 8*D


That's true. After smoking weed in blunts for 7 years I have a permanent black spot in my lip, it sucks. As for sXe, who let him became a VBookie lol.

How do you smoke your weed Rush?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How about a Bully Ray emote. Dammit.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I always thought that smoking weed period makes your lips black.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Or a Bobby Roode animated emote? @ Chapo Yeah, it turns them black, I've been smoking weed since I was 14 and I noticed it mainly happens when you smoke blunts and joints. @ You_Heard Yeah bro the vapor box is the best way to smoke weed and you don't get all that nasty tar you get from smoking blunts or joints.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bobby Rooooooooo

Yeah I could dig that.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I always thought that smoking weed period makes your lips black.


Oh that's true? I thought that was a friday thing lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I see this being used for ages to come.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What the fuck is a emote?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You_heard? said:


> How do you smoke your weed Rush?


i don't. Used to do a lot of ecstasy, not so much anymore.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Emoticon.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> What the fuck is a emote?


emoticons LOL Bully beat me.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Oh that's true? I thought that was a friday thing lol.


I've noticed a few times when I meet new females, they say 'You smoke weed, don't you?'. I ask how they know and they say because my lips black.

I knew a dude who would eat the roaches, saying it gets you higher because of all the resin.



And I loved ecstacy, kind of scared to do molly.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ecstasy? When I went out on friday night my mate had a "white heart" and was being a little too friendly with everyone.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

How is emote pronounced? E-mo-tae or E- Mote? Ah never mind, I know now.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Rush said:


> i don't. Used to do a lot of ecstasy, not so much anymore.


Nice. Which ones pure MDMA ones or Methbombs? Since we're being open here I did Meth 5 times. It was pretty a pretty good high but I stopped.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, don't do that shit anymore.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Never do meth, that shit will give you prostate cancer. I knew a few people who did meth and ended up with that shit.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

/


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I've noticed a few times when I meet new females, they say 'You smoke weed, don't you?'. I ask how they know and they say because my lips black.
> 
> I knew a dude who would eat the roaches, saying it gets you higher because of all the resin.
> 
> ...


You get that treatment to? my whole family knows I smoke weed because of my upper lip. Isn't eating the roach pointless? if you're just got done smoking weed and you eat the roach you wont even notice the extended high if you even get it. That reminds me of my cousin, he used to drink the bong water because he supposedly got higher lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Never tried this but have been around plenty of people who have but CRACK FUCKING STINKS!!!

I swear and crackheads act like mentally challenged children. They see something white on the carpet, they on their knees trying to see what it is, they make weird noises, they always hear something nobody else ever hears, their hands are always dirty and they steal lighters.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I heard if you eat or chew on the stems it will make you higher.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Never do meth, that shit will give you prostate cancer. I knew a few people who did meth and ended up with that shit.


Trust me I wont. But I still have those stupid urges. My adrenaline always gets pumping while thinking about it. Thanks for that insightful advice.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You get that treatment to? my whole family knows I smoke weed because of my upper lip. Isn't eating the roach pointless? if you're just got done smoking weed and you eat the roach you wont even notice the extended high if you even get it. That reminds me of my cousin, he used to drink the bong water because he supposedly got higher lol.


I've seen people that rub their eyes with their fingertips when the resin is on it, saying it gets them higher. I say it gives other people the impression their high because it only makes their eyes red.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Never tried this but have been around plenty of people who have but CRACK FUCKING STINKS!!!
> 
> I swear and crackheads act like mentally challenged children. They see something white on the carpet, they on their knees trying to see what it is, they make weird noises, they always hear something nobody else ever hears, their hands are always dirty and they steal lighters.


What the fuck, you just described a guy i know. He always go in my mom's car and pick up some white shit because he lost his crack lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I've seen people that rub their eyes with their fingertips when the resin is on it, saying it gets them higher. I say it gives other people the impression their high because it only makes their eyes red.


That's the funniest shit i've read in a while! That's some high school shit. People used to make their eyes red on purpose and even act high in 9th grade lmao. I could relate to you lol.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

No problem, I knew someone who was on crystal meth and he started going crazy and talking about how telcom or some shit was watching him. He told me one time that his mom had a radar gun that a telecom company gave her and that it could see through walls, crazy shit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

El Chapo said:


> And I loved ecstacy, kind of scared to do molly.


molly is pretty awesome. Less of a worry than what else is in your pills if you don't test them.



You_heard? said:


> Nice. Which ones pure MDMA ones or Methbombs? Since we're being open here I did Meth 5 times. It was pretty a pretty good high but I stopped.


really it depends on who i'm getting them from. Some are definitely cut with other shit, some are awesome. Never been a huge pill taker so i generally get them when mates are also getting them.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> What the fuck, you just described a guy i know. He always go in my mom's car and pick up some white shit because he lost his crack lol.


So, you know I'm not lying. That shit be irritating the fuck out of me. I knew a dude who dropped a piece of crack, thought he found it so he put it on his stem and smoked it but it turned out to be a piece of a Loritab.




And I got another story, this shit funny as hell.

Was this dude named Gerald, I knew him for years and was even locked up with him for about 2 months. Anyway, he was a hardcore crackhead, wouldn't rob people but would rob stores. He robbed a pharmacy once and his dumbass picked up everything that wasn't a narcotic.

Anyway, he had a plan to rob the gas station in his neighborhood but in order to throw the police off, broke in the 1 in my neighborhood. A lady was walking the streets and he told her 'If I was you, I wouldn't walk that way'. When she asked why, he said 'Because I'm bout to rob this muthafucka!!!' So, he went and got a big ass rock and threw it through the front window. The alarm went off, he ran to his Cadilac and went down the road to the other store. He sat across the tracks from the second store and after seeing all the police riding past it, broke in that store and ended up getting about 50 cartons of cigarettes, cigars and lighters and some snacks for himself.

He would rob everything and last time I saw him, he was locked up in another state, facing 25 years for a bunch of burglary charges.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mystical said:


> No problem, I knew someone who was on crystal meth and he started going crazy and talking about how telcom or some shit was watching him. He told me one time that his mom had a radar gun that a telecom company gave her and that it could see through walls, crazy shit.


Used to know some weed smokers and some sellers, but this shit is intense. lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical said:


> No problem, I knew someone who was on crystal meth and he started going crazy and talking about how telcom or some shit was watching him. He told me one time that his mom had a radar gun that a telecom company gave her and that it could see through walls, crazy shit.


Have people like that in this apartment block I'm in. These people spend all their money on drugs then knock on peoples doors expecting people to give them food. This one guy is completely off his head he thinks he used to go out with Kylie Minogue, his tv talks to him and one time saw him up the street going off at bikies. Saying they stole his lawnmower or something.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Rush said:


> molly is pretty awesome. Less of a worry than what else is in your pills if you don't test them.
> 
> 
> 
> really it depends on who i'm getting them from. Some are definitely cut with other shit, some are awesome. Never been a huge pill taker so i generally get them when mates are also getting them.


Yeah but i've heard that pure MDMA ones and Methbombs are still enjoyable. I knew some guy that snorted ecstasy. I would always cringe because ecstasy is suppose to be taken orally.



Mystical said:


> No problem, I knew someone who was on crystal meth and he started going crazy and talking about how telcom or some shit was watching him. He told me one time that his mom had a radar gun that a telecom company gave her and that it could see through walls, crazy shit.


That's what happens when you don't sleep. I stayed up for ONE day and I my clothes looked liked devil faces. I was scared.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rush said:


> molly is pretty awesome. Less of a worry than what else is in your pills if you don't test them.


My only problem is, I don't know what molly looks like. It's around but I don't want to buy it and not know what I'm getting.

I guess in that case, it's best I don't try it, right?

I remember watching Charlamagne The God interviewing Gunplay and they was talking about it, saying when they were first offered, it looked like crack rocks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You_heard? said:


> Yeah but i've heard that pure MDMA ones and Methbombs are still enjoyable. I knew some guy that snorted ecstasy. I would always cringe because ecstasy is suppose to be taken orally.


As pure as possible is easily the best. Also being in Sydney there is a fairly large gay community so there is always a ton of amyl in sex shops. Obviously they use it for anal but if you're on mdma and then do a hit of it you get a massive rush. If you're with any chicks, get them to take a sniff and they'll pretty much do whatever you want. 

Racking up pills and snorting them means they take effect far quicker than swallowing. Fairly sure you get less of an effect though. What my mates used to do was crush up one pill, them make a few small lines, snort it then take a pill. 



El Chapo said:


> My only problem is, I don't know what molly looks like. It's around but I don't want to buy it and not know what I'm getting.
> 
> I guess in that case, it's best I don't try it, right?
> 
> I remember watching Charlamagne The God interviewing Gunplay and they was talking about it, saying when they were first offered, it looked like crack rocks.


yeah for sure. If you're not sure on it then its best not to.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Erowid is your friend.

Pillreports too.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> So, you know I'm not lying. That shit be irritating the fuck out of me. I knew a dude who dropped a piece of crack, thought he found it so he put it on his stem and smoked it but it turned out to be a piece of a Loritab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you're not lying. The stories you present usually happens in the hood. I guess every hood is really the same lol. 

That story was crazy. Your homie should have stopped when he had the chance.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Rush said:


> As pure as possible is easily the best. Also being in Sydney there is a fairly large gay community so there is always a ton of amyl in sex shops. Obviously they use it for anal but if you're on mdma and then do a hit of it you get a massive rush. If you're with any chicks, get them to take a sniff and they'll pretty much do whatever you want.
> 
> Racking up pills and snorting them means they take effect far quicker than swallowing. Fairly sure you get less of an effect though. What my mates used to do was crush up one pill, them make a few small lines, snort it then take a pill.
> 
> ...


I had to google amyl I didn't know what it was. Apparently it only gives you a 30 second high, I personally wouldn't do it though. But I will give it to a chick, i'm down for some new sex experiments.

And you right about snorting E pills, I was thinking about it in one dimensional. Some people will smoke, inject, or snort tweek so with E it doesn't surprise me. I'm probably going to try E one day, should I swallow it or snort it for the first time?



BULLY said:


> Ecstasy? When I went out on friday night my mate had a "white heart" and was being a little too friendly with everyone.


I've heard about this. If someone is a closet **** and they do E they will come out the closet on you. It's some creepy shit.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

So it's official: NoyK is KNOBBER FOR LIFE.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Morning sugarcubes :3

What we been up to?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze, why is your Premium Lifetime membership always X'd out? I think it's a conspiracy.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

"X'd out"?

Come again?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Why did you change your name to Keyser Soze?
Just curious.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> "X'd out"?
> 
> Come again?


You premium Lifetime membership logo is x'd out.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Hello


Sup buddy? I haven't slept yet.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You aren't on the meth are you?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You're likely having issues with the image host that supplies the site's icons. Either you're not connecting to the host properly, or your internet in general is acting up. Give it a while.



Samoon said:


> Why did you change your name to Keyser Soze?
> Just curious.





Keyser Söze said:


> I highly reccomend you watch The Usual Suspects first before questioning me about that.
> 
> Otherwise:
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can see it okay.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol not today. Can you imagine Bully Ray on Meth live on impact? that'll be entertaining.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't wait for BFG. When he inevitably turns on Sting and co.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I can't wait for BFG. When he inevitably turns on Sting and co.


I haven't been keeping up on impact but is he going to turn face? last time i heard he was a heel.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's still a heel, but he's offered to help Sting and Hogan fight Aces and Eights. Pretty sure he's going to turn on them though. Bully Ray is a million times better as a heel.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I see NoyK got banned :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> He's still a heel, but he's offered to help Sting and Hogan fight Aces and Eights. Pretty sure he's going to turn on them though. Bully Ray is a million times better as a heel.


He is more marketable as a heel. if he turn on Aces and Eights he will beome a mega heel! That will be something else.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I see NoyK got banned :lol


:hb


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I see NoyK got banned :lol


Lol yeah. You know he's lurking here with a angry face.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Noyk if you're watching right now.

EAT SHIT :jesse


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You_heard? said:


> I had to google amyl I didn't know what it was. Apparently it only gives you a 30 second high, I personally wouldn't do it though. But I will give it to a chick, i'm down for some new sex experiments.
> 
> And you right about snorting E pills, I was thinking about it in one dimensional. Some people will smoke, inject, or snort tweek so with E it doesn't surprise me. I'm probably going to try E one day, should I swallow it or snort it for the first time?
> 
> ...


yeah its a brief high but if you're on mdma or coke its more intense and longer lasting. Also if you find yourself with average pills and you're finding it harder to get it up then amyl will solve that pretty quickly. 

Yeah, i had one mate who liked to shelve pills (fyi thats essentially putting them up your ass). Its all just different ways to get it into your blood stream and different pathways will affect how much of the drug will get absorbed etc. So snorting gets into the bloodstream very quickly, swallowing takes longer. Much rather swallow than snort. You'll feel it coming on slower and its generally more enjoyable. 

They don't have to be a closet **** or anything. Its more the effects of the drug.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ever tried a speaker? It's one of the strongest out there. 220 mg pure md.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Can't say i have. Stopped all that about 6 months ago, and did quit drinking for 5 months but i couldn't keep that one up.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I had a speaker back in May. Hadn't taken anything since about Feb then so my tolerance was really low and it floored me. Was pretty great though, shame the guy i got them from hasn't had a chance to since.

Defcons(sp?) are meant to be p sick too


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Very clean. not so much shaky vision more body. What ones have you had hearts, mercs etc.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm gonna go out and say I'm in the minority here when I say that I'll miss NoyK. Though the banning seemed logical for the reps, he only really seemed to get on everyone's tits for the little things. That, and he always seemed to act kindly towards me, returning hugs and all. Not many people do that, so I'm just left hugging with no feedback.

Carry my good karma with you to your next forum, NoyK. Hopefully your experiences aren't replicated.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Rush said:


> yeah its a brief high but if you're on mdma or coke its more intense and longer lasting. Also if you find yourself with average pills and you're finding it harder to get it up then amyl will solve that pretty quickly.
> 
> Yeah, i had one mate who liked to shelve pills (fyi thats essentially putting them up your ass). Its all just different ways to get it into your blood stream and different pathways will affect how much of the drug will get absorbed etc. So snorting gets into the bloodstream very quickly, swallowing takes longer. Much rather swallow than snort. You'll feel it coming on slower and its generally more enjoyable.
> 
> They don't have to be a closet **** or anything. Its more the effects of the drug.


isn't shelving a pill in your ass kind of homosexual? not that theirs anything wrong with it of course.

I know the drug makes you more confident in socializing. I like those kind of drugs because I am usually shy around hot women.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I'm gonna go out and say I'm in the minority here when I say that I'll miss NoyK. Though the banning seemed logical for the reps, he only really seemed to get on everyone's tits for the little things. That, and he always seemed to act kindly towards me, returning hugs and all. Not many people do that, so I'm just left hugging with no feedback.
> 
> Carry my good karma with you to your next forum, NoyK. Hopefully your experiences aren't replicated.


You'll miss anyone that gets banned. You're froot.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I'm gonna go out and say I'm in the minority here when I say that I'll miss NoyK. Though the banning seemed logical for the reps, he only really seemed to get on everyone's tits for the little things. That, and he always seemed to act kindly towards me, returning hugs and all. Not many people do that, so I'm just left hugging with no feedback.
> 
> Carry my good karma with you to your next forum, NoyK. Hopefully your experiences aren't replicated.


This.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The alt accounts explains the various alter egos. Heck, I wouldn't be shocked to see JT Martin being an alt account.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The forum will be better off without Noyk. We don't need a crybaby and a sad cunt on this forum


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK was a phony JT Martin. Get over it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> This.


You were gay for him weren't you? To the point where some people are even questioning if you are him.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You were gay for him weren't you? To the point where some people are even questioning if you are him.


For real. JT Martin hardly spoken to NoyK, he just hopped on his dick without no explanation.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I just noticed the song in Froot's sig LOL


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, I directed that song at you 


























Even the lyrics ಠ_ಠ


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You heard Bully by Eminem?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Listening to it now.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That's what's up. He is dissing JA Rule and Murder Inc.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not his biggest fan. Marshall Mathers LP was good though. And D12.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> The alt accounts explains the various alter egos. Heck, I wouldn't be shocked to see JT Martin being an alt account.


Lol,this is my own original account.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Not his biggest fan. Marshall Mathers LP was good though. And D12.


I 100% agree with you. The new eminem is alright, but old eminem would facepalm at the new eminem because when he was Slim Shady his lyrics were more witty and raw. Nowadays it seemed like he sold out. Too mainstream.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You were gay for him weren't you? To the point where some people are even questioning if you are him.


Believe it or not,I only acted like a White Knight out of pity for him cause I knew it wasn't smart to do that. :lol But I'm black,and I don't like Roidback.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Who is the most respected poster on WF? I would say its Tyrion Lannister


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Believe it or not,I only acted like a White Knight out of pity for him cause I knew it wasn't smart to do that. :lol But I'm black,and I don't like Roidback.


NoyK gets banned and all of a sudden he white knighted him out of pity.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Who is the most respected poster on WF? I would say its Tyrion Lannister


You kidding? Desolation Row.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Me


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Who is the most respected poster on WF? I would say its Tyrion Lannister


He's a fucking gorm.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

NoyK :lmao

Fucking loser.

Is that him in his pics? Or some random person from FB?

I'm wondering because he seemed pretty eager to shove the fact that that's him down our throats.

Even though in the US he would be called a gay hipster.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How's it going guys?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who knows. Just about everything he ever said was bullshit. Those pictures of his "ex girlfriend" weren't her so it stands to reason he faked his own pictures as well.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup anderson? What do you want your name to be changed to?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wrestlemaniac probably. Just like on other sites. I'll buy a membership eventually.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Who knows. Just about everything he ever said was bullshit. Those pictures of his "ex girlfriend" weren't her so it stands to reason he faked his own pictures as well.


Edit: No one needs to see that pic lol.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Believe it or not,I only acted like a White Knight out of pity for him cause I knew it wasn't smart to do that. :lol But I'm black,and I don't like Roidback.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Wrestlemaniac probably. Just like on other sites. I'll buy a membership eventually.


That's a pretty tight name. It screams main event poster lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> That's a pretty tight name. It screams main event poster lol.


If you mean that then thank you.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> If you mean that then thank you.


Of course I mean that shit. That name isn't taken ether.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Who is the most respected poster on WF? I would say its Tyrion Lannister


:lmao

you're joking right?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao
> 
> you're joking right?


That's exactly what I was thinking lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Who is the most respected poster on WF? I would say its Tyrion Lannister


WAGG?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Who is the most respected poster on WF? I would say its Tyrion Lannister


surely you're having a laugh. Deso is by far the most respected wrestling poster on this site.



You_heard? said:


> isn't shelving a pill in your ass kind of homosexual? not that theirs anything wrong with it of course.
> 
> I know the drug makes you more confident in socializing. I like those kind of drugs because I am usually shy around hot women.


Technically its not gay but it does make you a weirdo and not something i'd ever want to do. 

i'm already a fairly confident person, i did them b/c they were fun


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> WAGG?


You mean the poster everyone calls a Pedo? LOL

For the record I like WAGG


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah but it's a joking thing, he seems like a nice dude and nobody really says anything legit bad about him.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Rush said:


> surely you're having a laugh. Deso is by far the most respected wrestling poster on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess its not entirely gay since you're putting it inside, yourself. But if someone does it they should keep it to themselves because alot of people are judgemental nowadays.

I am like 70% confident that's why I only get pussy in like once every four/five months lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, we ribbed him a lot after he admitted it. 

WAGG is also a tool ftr.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

So what happended to NoyK?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Who is the most respected poster on WF? I would say its Tyrion Lannister


Um how about the current WF Champion of Rantsamania two years running.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If the ONLY way to take ecstasy was rectally I wonder how many people would do it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> So what happended to NoyK?


He went mad so we shot him.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I would have to lol. I'm going to sleep. I've been up all night. See y'all foo's laters.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Who is the most respected poster on WF? I would say its Tyrion Lannister


:lmao

You aren't serious, are you?




Rush said:


> yeah, we ribbed him a lot after he admitted it.
> 
> *WAGG is also a tool ftr.*


Why?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

No I'm not joking Tyrion has really good posts and he's been round since like 2004 so he is credible


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the hell. I'm off for like 16 hours and this thread now has like 50 more pages?!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> What the hell. I'm off for like 16 hours and this thread now has like 50 more pages?!


What do you think revolver, Tyrion Lanister the most respected poster.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

IHO Rush is probably one of the most respected posters here, at least to me. For the most part his posts are well thought out and intetligent and not some rehash of the same old shit that is posted here. Deso Row is also up there for em as well as Seabs


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I enjoy reading his posts alot but I don't think he is the most respected poster.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> That's what happens when you don't sleep. I stayed up for ONE day and I my clothes looked liked devil faces. I was scared.


I heard that by the third day of being on meth that you start going crazy. Meth is fucking awful and the people who are on it will steal from anybody, including their own familes, to get it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mystical said:


> I heard that by the third day of being on meth that you start going crazy. Meth is fucking awful and the people who are on it will steal from anybody, including their own familes, to get it.


This is why for the most part I have always stuck my weed, does the job, cost effecient, does nto lead to me stealing from my family, friends


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, weed is alot cheaper, though the price when you because you used to be able to buy a 5 sack for like $5 but it's still cheaper then meth.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Yeah, weed is alot cheaper, though the price when you because you used to be able to buy a 5 sack for like $5 but it's still cheaper then meth.


I can't complain, I spend $100/2 weeks for a qtr/oz, way cheaper than other drugs and booze.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Fuck Wap


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Fuck Wap


Not impressed.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lolwut. NoyK got banned?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

What'd Noyk do to get banned?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

He had alts

Another one bites the dust


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^ I thought it was known for a while that he had alts


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk2


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Repped himself with reps whole calling others pathetic.

What a guy(or girl).


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

thank god, that dickweed is gone.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Funny to think that TWAT was once in charge of deciding who got in.

Also: 4.7K get


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Post 4700 is mine.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Nope. The original post counts...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Nope. The original post counts...


Nope. It's mine. ALL MINE!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Above your post it says 4701...


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Above your post it says 4701...


Nobody likes a liar.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Constant ads clogging up the speed of the program and constantly having to download tracks have pushed me to stop being such a tight-ass and actually start paying for Spotify from now on. Suddenly, the limitless supply of tracks has draped me with convenience.

But that's just me. How have our days been thus far?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm just enjoying one of the most powerful love songs ever written.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Obviously I mean this.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What's new?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The greatest Love of all is happening to me.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

D'awww :3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fantasizing about Christian Bale, eh?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

What or who has RS so lovey dovey today?


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Lace the fuck up


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Staying up for Vince, that's whats up.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats up, jobbers?

I'm here kind of early, had to wait for an important phone call this morning.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm playing Pokémon Black 2 for the first time today.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Just want my work day to end, Raw tonight and a possible ass-kicking of my buddy in NHL12


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Cena and his pink hat return tonight.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A possible Ambrose debut, and CM punk AJ Lee alignment. That's my swerve prediction for tonight.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I know I am in the minority but I enjoy watching Cena, I know I know I shouldn't but I do, but even so I wish he'd transform a bit


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea Cena is entertaining to me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's all good, but I wish there was more star power than just him.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Striker said:


> Yea Cena is entertaining to me.


Harvey's got the swag!!

The best episode is when Harvey & Mike got stoned, that shit was funny.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Cena is entertaining to laugh at.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

John Cena has given the Storyline Creator and One Word Story threads a lot of mileage for me.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't wait for Arnold Schwarzenegger tonight. Maybe he cuts a promo
"CM Punk your 320 days title reign means nothing until you get to da Choppa!":arnie


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Harvey's got the swag!!
> 
> The best episode is when Harvey & Mike got stoned, that shit was funny.


Yea I was laughing pretty hard. They need some storylines to go longer though. I feel like they all start then end.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Striker said:


> Yea I was laughing pretty hard. They need some storylines to go longer though. I feel like they all start then end.


They do kinda have two ongoing, will Mike get caught, and what will Lewis do next...

good show, USA has had some great dramas the last few years and am glad this one got picked up for additional seasons


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I wish they would stop having Brodus Clay look like a cartoon character. His dancing is fucking awful.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope your name isn't another cheap sexual pun... Miss Suckmeoff


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

So NoyK got banned?

Call me ignorant or dumb or whatever, but during his time on the board, I never really got why he had so much heat on him.

Don't get me wrong - I didn't _like_ him. Sure, I saw some good posts early on (wrestling section) and that's all that I remember, so I just had a "He's fine, whatever" perception of him.
I really didn't pay attention to almost anything to what he said around in this thread - except for the questions about his supposed freelancing. 
You guys are mentioning some pictures of an ex-girlfriend, which turned out to be fake? I didn't even know what. 

And I don't really read rants that much anymore, besides this thread that is, so yeah. 

But, oh well, the True Jobbers still stand tall. Maybe Samoon will now post more in this thread. 

Oh, and I absolutely "lol'd" at the fact that NoyK sent Cat a PM. [lol]


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I mean noyK was a cool poster and he gained alot of respect from me but after finding out that he had been repping himself,with alternate accounts I lost all the respect I had for him. Unlike him, me and I'm sure everyone else here has actually worked for the rep we have. Not that rep matters or anything but just like your post count, I believe you should earn it. JT Martin and anyone else who defended him should feel like shit now.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

You make sense.

In that case, I am glad that my "positive indifference" towards him didn't transition into me liking him and defending him...

Though I doubt you guys would give me flack, right?
Right?
Guys?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> So NoyK got banned?
> 
> Call me ignorant or dumb or whatever, but during his time on the board, I never really got why he had so much heat on him.
> 
> ...


The problem were not the pictures. Sure, it's dumb to post fake pictures, but that was not the real problem, even the epic fail with her "brother" was not a big deal.
The problem was that he couldn't accept defeat. He came with some nonsense like "that was my plan all along to troll you all"
He thought he trolled people by posting that he had sex with 3 girls. What's the point of that? If you want to troll you post how you had sex with 500 women in one month, you try to impress people with those lies. What's the point of posting that you had sex with only 3 girls or that you had sex 3 years ago and you never had sex since? The fake accounts on the other sites where he pretends to be a girl made things only worse.
I mean, Warren Zevon is a pretty sick gimmick but at least he doesn't change his gimmick every 5 minutes.
I never had problems with NoyK and mentioned it multiple times that he was a great poster but even I stopped to read his excuses in the thread AndreBaker opened because it was pretty embarrassing


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Mystical said:


> I mean noyK was a cool poster and he gained alot of respect from me but after finding out that he had been repping himself,with alternate accounts I lost all the respect I had for him. Unlike him, me and I'm sure everyone else here has actually worked for the rep we have. Not that rep matters or anything but just like your post count, I believe you should earn it. JT Martin and anyone else who defended him should feel like shit now.


Yeah....Don't remind me


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

That's why you should never defend anyone anymore JT.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Uhhh, okay.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So I woke up yesterday to find Noyk had been banned. Now today I wake up and Warren Z has also been banned. :hb


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol Zevon got banned?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. Looks like it's just a temp ban though.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Fuck, they should've permabanned him.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

What does it take to get permabanned if he didn't? Someone who is trolling that badly shouldn't be allowed back.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

He should have been banned a long time ago.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

CMWit said:


> IHO Rush is probably one of the most respected posters here, at least to me. For the most part his posts are well thought out and intetligent and not some rehash of the same old shit that is posted here. Deso Row is also up there for em as well as Seabs


I enjoy Rush's posts as well but I don't think he is the most respected.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Zevon got banned? Victory!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Samoon said:


> I enjoy Rush's posts as well but I don't think he is the most respected.


I'd say i'm one of the more well liked posters, but respect is different and Deso easily has everyone covered on that. 



kobra860 said:


> What does it take to get permabanned if he didn't? Someone who is trolling that badly shouldn't be allowed back.


i got permbanned awhile back for calling headliner a pussy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think Rush is a rubbish poster. Don't tell him I said that though


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i will have your head for that son.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah shit busted enguin


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> i got permbanned awhile back for calling headliner a pussy.


Was that the end result of the SADE saga?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> I'd say i'm one of the more well liked posters, but respect is different and Deso easily has everyone covered on that.


You do have a few haters though, like kobra and ogorodnikov.

But yeah, Deso is the most respected poster in this forum.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There's a quote by Winston Churchill: "You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life"


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So noyk got banned as he would rep himself from alt accounts? Um yeah I take back what I said about him being a cool poster. That is quite sad lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I got it twisted before. His ban is only temporary, Warren Zevon's is permanent.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I got it twisted before. His ban is only temporary, Warren Zevon's is permanent.




I know a few people won't like me saying this but thank fucking fuck.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank fuck for what


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TBH him being banned probably means a bunch of fresh bruises for his wife.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hopefully she comes to her senses, takes the kids and gets the fuck outta there.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Hopefully she comes to her senses, takes the kids and gets the fuck outta there.


She should leave him for a rich Mexican who runs a American-based company


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Remind me: where does the Job Squad stand on Sheamus?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd forgotten about him to be honest lol, he's an idiot but not of the level of Warren Z and Noyk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Remind me: where does the Job Squad stand on Sheamus?


Um depends on my mood. I liked him before he rage quit like a baby even though he is a bit of a kiss ass.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Come to think of it, Where does the Job Squad stand period?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What do you mean


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

What I mean is that there has been an uneasy/ awkward feeling since this weekend.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There was a lot of tension since Noyk started posting in here as there are a lot of users that don't like him (myself included)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Punk is on fire.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm just about to start watching Raw now. Good episode eh?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> There was a lot of tension since Noyk started posting in here as there are a lot of users that don't like him (myself included)


Oh yeah...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

RAW was even better then last week.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well last weeks was pretty bad (apart from punk)


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah Raw was pretty fucking awesome last night. Gotta love when they have a great crowd, they were so loud, cameras shaking, chants deafening


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm just about to start watching Raw now. Good episode eh?


It was a great episode


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I got it twisted before. *His ban is only temporary,* Warren Zevon's is permanent.


when i asked in the chatbox about NoyK, they said it was perma. I could be wrong though


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I would be glad if NoyK came back to tell his story, just for the lulz


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> when i asked in the chatbox about NoyK, they said it was perma. I could be wrong though


I messaged LC she said he gets unbanned in 5 days


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Warren Zevon, perma ban or not?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah Warren's perm.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

DualShock said:


> I would be glad if NoyK came back to tell his story, just for the lulz


Same here. I wonder what kind of bullshit is he going to say when he comes back.

If I was him I wouldn't come back. It would be too embarrassing for him to come back after everything that happened.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey'all. What we up to today?

Hopefully gonna finish off some Spanish holiday homework, before watching Raw and Best in the World tonight :3


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think I am the only one in here that doesn't watch wrestling.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Same here. I wonder what kind of bullshit is he going to say when he comes back.
> 
> If I was him I wouldn't come back. It would be too embarrassing for him to come back after everything that happened.


I can def see him coming back, but if he makes a solid change to his posting and stops being a numbnut he can move past it, but if not...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samoon said:


> I think I am the only one in here that doesn't watch wrestling.


Why are you on a wrestling forum?

No offence, just wondering


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Same here. I wonder what kind of bullshit is he going to say when he comes back.
> 
> If I was him I wouldn't come back. It would be too embarrassing for him to come back after everything that happened.


I guess a new hot chick will start to post in the Rants section after only 50 posts making us all horny


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I used to watch wrestling, not anymore. Got bored of it. The reason why I signed up here wasn't to post about wrestling. I signed up here to discuss about Sports.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay fair enough I post in a few of the sports threads as well


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

But isn't wrestling sport? :cena


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What the hell is Vickie wearing


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

gay double post


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I fucking hope NoyK gets his ass perma banned soon


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

damn this thread is still going hah


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Of course :jordan2


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Too much bad karma. Here's a baby polar bear learning to walk.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bad karma alright.

Just finished watching raw. Not bad. bama


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't be the only one who's realised that there's only 800 posts till we pass TNA A-Listers as the biggest Rant of all time...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Our little stable smashing through the records


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I wouldn't say it'll be more than a week...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sigs have been turned off for a while now


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Our little stable smashing through the records


I have to say as well taht it has been fun and will contniue to be so, but it was nice to see some other posters out of "our date range" posting actual posts and not coming in talkin shit stirring the pot, mainly Rush & SXE, thansk guys we appreciate it!! With all that being said this has been a great way of passing my time at work, thanks guys!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There's been heaps of non-jobbers posting in here, I always said other posters are welcome. Except for morons of course. 

Are you still at work Witty?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

this site is great for passing time at work, talking to other posters when you're bored at work haha. gotta love the jobbers


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> There's been heaps of non-jobbers posting in here, I always said other posters are welcome. Except for morons of course.
> 
> Are you still at work Witty?


It's nice to see that there has been some actualy "getting along" in Rants outside of the couple fo bad posters who have been banned, not going to say anyone's names Warren Zevon, NOYK

Yeah, still here, well really only been here for 3 1/12 hours, another 5 1/2 to go! Getting ready to eat my lunch.




legendmaker2 said:


> this site is great for passing time at work, talking to other posters when you're bored at work haha. gotta love the jobbers


Agreed 100% I have this and another forum I post on but this is the entertainign one the other is for hobby needs


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What "hobby" would that be :kobe


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Haha, hobby. Is that what the kids are calling it nowadays?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

obviously its comic book reading... right CM lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I just made a thread in the General WWE section what was moved in a second in the SmackDown section without my knowledge. Checked the General WWE section and my thread was missing so I thought something went wrong. Out of habit I always copy my posts before posting so I just made the same thread thanks to the copy & paste function.
Headliner closed my second thread and probably thinks now that I am retarded or a troll who likes to open multiple threads at the same time.
Today was a really exciting day :russo


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Punk punching that fan was fucking epic.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I usually copy long posts in notepad as sometimes when I click send it gets lost. I hate it when that shit happens.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> What "hobby" would that be :kobe





Mozza said:


> Haha, hobby. Is that what the kids are calling it nowadays?





legendmaker2 said:


> obviously its comic book reading... right CM lol


So a lil background first, I have super shakey handsm like unable to read a newspaper w/o laying it down shakey, bad nerves or some such thing, so a Dr had reccomened years ago I try painting model cars, figured that'd help which it did. Fastforward a few years and am in the process of getting ready for my wedding and was super stressed and hands became worse so took it up again only using a different medium. I discovered that you can paint and modify GI Joe stuff and actaully make some money so that's what I do, stress is gone, wedding is over and hands have felt great, a tad on the nerdy side but am hoping to turn one of my present projects into some cash...

And yes LM I still enjoy my comics, lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I used to make model airplanes, haven't done it for a few years though


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I used to make model airplanes, haven't done it for a few years though


It's very therapuetic, and the lil potential for some extra cash is nice. Just started into this a couple months ago and my current projects are my first attempts, so we'll see how it goes, but a lil weed and some paint at my workbench after wifey is asleep is nice and relaxing


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> So a lil background first, I have super shakey handsm like unable to read a newspaper w/o laying it down shakey, bad nerves or some such thing, so a Dr had reccomened years ago I try painting model cars, figured that'd help which it did. Fastforward a few years and am in the process of getting ready for my wedding and was super stressed and hands became worse so took it up again only using a different medium. I discovered that you can paint and modify GI Joe stuff and actaully make some money so that's what I do, stress is gone, wedding is over and hands have felt great, a tad on the nerdy side but am hoping to turn one of my present projects into some cash...
> 
> And yes LM I still enjoy my comics, lol


haha i don't read much comics but thats my excuse too aha jk, but no my hobby i use to love building stuff out of lego when i was younger, now i like to do the same but on the computer like blue prints in stuff, its really intriguing to me.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> haha i don't read much comics but thats my excuse too aha jk, but no my hobby i use to love building stuff out of lego when i was younger, now i like to do the same but on the computer like blue prints in stuff, its really intriguing to me.


Do you use a CAD program? Have you ever been to Shapeways.com, it's for cad users, you can upload your shit and someone in the community can use 3d printers to make your design come to life.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> Do you use a CAD program? Have you ever been to Shapeways.com, it's for cad users, you can upload your shit and someone in the community can use 3d printers to make your design come to life.


oh really hmm i should check that out, i really enjoy just building alot of random stuff, thats why i even played the game mine craft just to design and make my own city. thanks CM for the site


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> oh really hmm i should check that out, i really enjoy just building alot of random stuff, thats why i even played the game mine craft just to design and make my own city. thanks CM for the site


I looked into the 3d Printers, they are FN sweet but yikes on the price tags


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> I looked into the 3d Printers, they are FN sweet but yikes on the price tags


haha i bet, have you seen the 3D tv, its looks cool but same time i wouldn't want to watch everything in 3D but damn that porn would be right in front of you, lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm concerned about the consequences of a 3D cum shot...


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> haha i bet, have you seen the 3D tv, its looks cool but same time i wouldn't want to watch everything in 3D but damn that porn would be right in front of you, lol


Yeah they are retarded, I don't think I wuold like to watch EVERYTHING in 3d, but can def see the appeal. I am in the market for a new TV, my buddy has a Samsung 60 in, it's picture is FN tremendous, I am going to get the 55 inch version around Christmas time, sorry family I needa new TV, will get you gifts next year!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmm I might have to read back a bit, it was about model airplanes last I saw. Now it's 3d cum shots.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I got a 55 inch samsung 3d tv. Don't really use the 3d much though


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

So what happened in the fight between Mcmahon and Punk? I really can't sit through 3 hours of shit that wwe throws at us. But I atleast try to catch the last hour of Raw to see if anything good happens.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

That's the thing about the jobber thread. The subject changes very quickly


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah haha. 

Dunno if I should say some people might not have watched it yet


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> Yeah they are retarded, I don't think I wuold like to watch EVERYTHING in 3d, but can def see the appeal. I am in the market for a new TV, my buddy has a Samsung 60 in, it's picture is FN tremendous, I am going to get the 55 inch version around Christmas time, sorry family I needa new TV, will get you gifts next year!


yeah like i could see the action movies and shit could be appealing, but not like cooking and all that stuff ha, i got a 65 inch lcd samsung tv its pretty bad ass, but im usually never home to watch it im usually at the gfs watching her little tv 
i think next on my list to get is a new laptop, anyone know a good laptop thats not mac that is is reasonable price?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> yeah like i could see the action movies and shit could be appealing, but not like cooking and all that stuff ha, i got a 65 inch lcd samsung tv its pretty bad ass, but im usually never home to watch it im usually at the gfs watching her little tv
> i think next on my list to get is a new laptop, anyone know a good laptop thats not mac that is is reasonable price?


I have a Toshiba Satelitte I picked up for around $450, things flies has a ton of hard drive space for a laptop 250 I beleive. Nice laptop for nto a huge chunk of change, plus they have a zombie commercial and who doesn't like zombies!!! (my wife)


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone recomend any pornstars? pics would help. (Y)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

65 inch fuck I thought my tv was big


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> I have a Toshiba Satelitte I picked up for around $450, things flies has a ton of hard drive space for a laptop 250 I beleive. Nice laptop for nto a huge chunk of change, plus they have a zombie commercial and who doesn't like zombies!!! (my wife)


hmm i gotta look into that, i dont want to spend too much on myself, cause i gotta buy the gf a present for her bday and christmas, its around the same time, so im thinking of getting her tickets to a concert since shes never been before( i know redic) then probably make a weekend trip about it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ Raven Riley is one of my faves



legendmaker2 said:


> hmm i gotta look into that, i dont want to spend too much on myself, cause i gotta buy the gf a present for her bday and christmas, its around the same time, so im thinking of getting her tickets to a concert since shes never been before( i know redic) then probably make a weekend trip about it.


You can do what I did, I get gifts from the family so instead of gifts I just told people if you get me something just get me a best buy GC, I turned that into half of my laptop


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

CMWit said:


> ^ Raven Riley is one of my faves


Pics?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah its pretty big tv bully, great for HD


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Pics?


can't am at work, Google


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I use my tv as my computer monitor too


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Not to bad


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> I use my tv as my computer monitor too


yeah i always thought about doing that but always to lazy to hook the shit up, i still have a shitty desktop computer so shittty.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just hook it up via hdmi it's easy


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha ill do it prob after work, has anyone seen the mac monitors for your lap top, well you just have the keyboard that hooks up to the monitor its pretty dope.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

As long as the video card for your pc has an hdmi slot.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Gotta say im a Misty Vonage Fan 



















:bryan


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Her? :kobe

Gianna Michaels is alright


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Her? :kobe
> 
> Gianna Michaels is alright












Fucking Hell. Would destroy her. She do anal?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

britney skye, and briana banks for the win google them apex


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She does everything :stuff


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Felt it was a good time to post tits.



Spoiler: TITS


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

britney skye hmm not to bad...










briana banks oooooohhhhhh yeeah!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you want that kind of a thing go on tubesgalore


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate pornstars with horrible faces.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Most of them do. A lot of them have either had a hard life or do a lot of drugs, which takes it's toll


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Jigglypuffs :lmao


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

How hot is Raven Riley?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

but jenna in her prime still prob best looking imo.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Google her


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

or yahoo her lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't get the love for Jenna never found her hot.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

FUN BAGS :bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Try not to post too many gifs it slows the site down


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like Naomi Russel but I heard she is a Aids Pool.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

she was GOAT of porn, pretty much the first name that made a house hold pornstar big imo


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Try not to post too many gifs it slows the site down












:lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of Jenna either.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> :lmao


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Lmao Legend :lmao repped


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

This chick knows how to do porn right...








rton


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

"Did I pick up a boner at the club last night?"

"I don't know why do you ask?" "Because I woke up with a boner"


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Lisa and Julia Ann are awesome.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> "Did I pick up a boner at the club last night?"
> 
> "I don't know why do you ask?" "Because I woke up with a boner"


:lmao :lol:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

My fave 4


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Ohh Yeah I need names Dual  +rep


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

One Girl I absolutley love is *Devon Michaels*. She probably isn't that popular and all but there is just something about her that I fucking love.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> One Girl I absolutley love is *Devon Michaels*. She probably isn't that popular and all but there is just something about her that I fucking love.












I see what you mean Rev. She fuckable. :kane


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

who could forget torrie wilson was in playboy, that counts except i don't think she ever did porn just a shoot.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler











Tiffany teen


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How do you do spoiler tags


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

subject change im starving, what should i have i work in mall so i can only have food court food, A&W, new york fries, or Dinos pizza( a local pizza place, cells good panzos/slices


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know any of those places but pizza sounds good


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> *subject change* im starving, what should i have i work in mall so i can only have food court food, A&W, new york fries, or Dinos pizza( a local pizza place, cells good panzos/slices


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

bully basically A&W is a burger place, has great onion rings, and new york fries are basically a fry joint, with poutines that are specialty like you can have normal gravy and cheese or they can add sauces and change it to veggie or pulled pork or chicken poutine its pretty good, but i think pizza is calling my name


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I could go a pizza right now. And I only had a beef stirfry a couple of hours ago


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SO, Porn talk is over already? unk2


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> SO, Porn talk is over already? unk2





















:kane


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> SO, Porn talk is over already? unk2


haha im not that into porn, i use to be addicted but now i have a gf i can do what i want with her now so no need.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Pictures, is that all you have to contribute to, Apex Rattlesnake?

Is that true, Legendmaker2, your girlfirend does everything?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Pictures, is that all you have to contribute to, Apex Rattlesnake?


I can post gifs?...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a gf but I still look at porn occasionally when she's not around


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Any of my fellow British Jobbers watching the attention whores on the X Factor lately?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just thought we would discuss our favorite position's and GEEK shit like that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't watch much tv


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> Pictures, is that all you have to contribute to, Apex Rattlesnake?
> 
> Is that true, Legendmaker2, your girlfirend does everything?


okay not everything, im not really into anal or fucked up shit haha but yah she likes sex as much as me, i watch porn once in a while but havent for a while.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That is kind of dissapointing.

btw. I just wanted to inform you that I'm now going to watch a Lisa Ann on Julia Ann lesbian porn scene.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I'll read what I missed.

Until then:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The only real downside to the X Factor is its fanbase. Makes you rub your forehead in circular motion sometimes.

Aside from that, the show's alright. Certainly don't watch it though. Reality TV in general can help cure insomnia.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> That is kind of dissapointing.


haha what that i dont like anal is dissapointing, meh i think if shit comes out of it not for me.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't forget, I got by on posting tits and ass for a while.

Also, I has a Twitter (link in sig).


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Now can we post boobs?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> The only real downside to the X Factor is its fanbase. Makes you rub your forehead in circular motion sometimes.
> 
> Aside from that, the show's alright. Certainly don't watch it though. Reality TV in general can help cure insomnia.


I try to stay away from reality tv. Ironically it's amongst the FAKEST shit you see on tv. Of course these people aren't acting themselves they know they have cameras on them.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is wwe reality TV?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

It looks like it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

no


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> I try to stay away from reality tv. Ironically it's amongst the FAKEST shit you see on tv. Of course these people aren't acting themselves they know they have cameras on them.


well TUF is kinda reality tv and im pretty sure it depends if you are use to the spotlight and you can just ignore it and be yourself.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TUF?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

oh sorry i guess some people don't know its short form, for people that don't watch MMA but its The Ulitimate Fighter, its like tough enough but its real cage fighting haha. same like wwe winner gets a contract for ufc tho.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Little Jimmy: The Dancing Metaphor


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whats up, jobs?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Little Jimmy: The Dancing Metaphor


How about Tiny Dancer


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Whats up, jobs?


What's happening You_heard??


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> What's happening You_heard??


Just right here chillin, my arms hurt form helping my uncle move in my house lol. You?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night guys.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Good night homie. I see you in about 8pm pacific time lol.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Just right here chillin, my arms hurt form helping my uncle move in my house lol. You?


I fell ya, I am the guy everyone calls to help move...I can pack a truck like a mother fucker tho


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Good Night.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I fell ya, I am the guy everyone calls to help move...I can pack a truck like a mother fucker tho


Yeah you know what's up. I am also the guy to call to lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So, where is Anderson?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm thinking about making a rant about how these fuckers are thinking the world going to end in 2012. I will wait a few weeks though, to let my mcdonald's rant build up in post.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I will love to see that.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Please don't make a rant about that stuff.

I was thinking about making a rant about Apex Rattlesnake but whatever. I better don't talk about this because he can read this shit.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm lacking in inspiration for a new rant currently. The Dragonforce one was planned for a few months now.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Make one about how, as a babyface, Sheamus is using far too many restholds.

Terrible, no-pressure restholds, for that matter.

Infact, forget Sheamus. Make a rant about restholds. Fucking enthusiasm sappers in every wrestling match.

INFACT, FORGET RESTHOLDS. FUCK WRESTLING.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Please don't make a rant about that stuff.
> 
> I was thinking about making a rant about Apex Rattlesnake but whatever. I better don't talk about this because he can read this shit.


Why the fuck not? that 2012 shit is ridiculous.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mystical said:


> I'm thinking about making a rant about how these fuckers are thinking the world going to end in 2012. I will wait a few weeks though, to let my mcdonald's rant build up in post.


There was one in the anything section and it was like a Payday candy bar, filled with nuts


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That 2012 shit isn't funny since the start of 2012.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I bet by December 22nd (a day after it's meant to happen) this forum will crash under the weight of the "Still Alive" posts.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> That 2012 shit isn't funny since the start of 2012.


Actually, since about 2008.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

People are going to max out their credit cards and kill themselves just like they did in 2011. Pretty serious stuff man.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Posted this in a different thread but applies here

It's funny, all these nutjobs thinking the world is going to end "Did you see the Mayans predicited it!! We are going to die!!" So went to Mayan Riviera for my honeymoon and we were talking to a Mayan shopkeeper and had asked about the Mayan prediction, he said that people are crazy, only thing that happens at the end of 2012 is there will be a new calendar, not the end of the world, lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Night Bully
Morning You Heard?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

two more hours then outta here!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mystical said:


> People are going to max out their credit cards and kill themselves just like they did in 2011. Pretty serious stuff man.


Well the world is overpopulated


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

If the end of the world happens then I just might steal a shit load of stuff. :side:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> If the end of the world happens then I just might steal a shit load of stuff. :side:


What would be the point of that?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> What would be the point of that?


Maybe because I want to play as many games before I die.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Maybe because I want to play as many games before I die.


Lol, you would rather play video games than to have sex before you die?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Lol, you would rather play video games than to have sex before you die?


Lol, I forgot about that.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd punch a cop if the world was to end...just something I've always wanted to do!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Lol, I forgot about that.


Lol yeah. But sex isn't everything. It is a little overrated.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I'd punch a cop if the world was to end...just something I've always wanted to do!


Hell yeah!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Lol yeah. But sex isn't everything. It is a little overrated.


Lol,true and that's why we have sports.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Lol,true and that's why we have sports.


Definitely. What sports do you like? I don't keep up with sports at all. Only pro wrestling.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Lol, I forgot about that.


forgot about sex? What are you married or something? lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Been revisiting this old theme:






This forum needs a "best wrestling themes" thread.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/605816-2012-main-event-raw-smackdown-win-loss-records.html

Sheamus' Record - Dat milestone :datass


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> forgot about sex? What are you married or something? lol


When the last time you had sex?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I believe you are looking for :ass


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

didn't you hear people are going die, and computers are going crash just like when 2000 was coming, you won't see any more WF Forum


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> When the last time you had sex?


Sat. night


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Sat. night


bama


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> bama


:barkley


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh man.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

aaahhhhh sookie sookie


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I think Hera is Pera.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Who's Hera?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

A new user that introduced himself in the New Users Introduction thread.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh boy.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

That's too obvious to be a real alt. Like if someone were to join as "GetReadyToFly"...


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

He can't be that dumb to only change 1 letter...or can he be?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

He is, trust me.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys. I hope to fuck Pera is not back I hate that guy.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

CMWit said:


> forgot about sex? What are you married or something? lol


Lol, I'm still searching for a GF but all they sem to like is jocks and shit.

@You_Heard, I like football but I don't keep up with it.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

If Pera is back, I will bash my head in with my own iPad.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> He can't be that dumb to only change 1 letter...or can he be?


He probably waited for months to rejoin to be low key.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Hey guys. I hope to fuck Pera is not back I hate that guy.


Lol i used to enjoy you and Pera going at it.



JT Martin said:


> Lol, I'm still searching for a GF but all they sem to like is jocks and shit.
> 
> @You_Heard, I like football but I don't keep up with it.


That's what's up. And for the record Football is better than Rugby.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Lol, I'm still searching for a GF but all they sem to like is jocks and shit.
> 
> @You_Heard, I like football but I don't keep up with it.


Not all of them, just be you bro, I'm kinda a cross between jock and nerd and found me a honey...but take your time and make sure you test drive plenty!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> *Lol i used to enjoy you and Pera going at it.*
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's up. And for the record Football is better than Rugby.


:artest


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I already know the girl I will marry some day. :draper


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I already know the girl I will marry some day. :draper


Is she the reason you were listening to love songs ytdy? 

As I had just said but figured I could say it agian for my boys here, when it comes to women, just be you boys, don;t think about anything other than that. Unless of course you are a scumbag then be someone else!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I already know the girl I will marry some day. :draper


I'm proud of you, Snake.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Who Snake?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Is she the reason you were listening to love songs ytdy?
> 
> As I had just said but figured I could say it agian for my boys here, when it comes to women, just be you boys, don;t think about anything other than that. Unless of course you are a scumbag then be someone else!


No, I was just enjoying some great music.

And actually I don't know if I will marry her. I just really really like that girl. unk


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The one from the date?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> No, I was just enjoying some great music.
> 
> And actually I don't know if I will marry her. I just really really like that girl. unk


Well good for you bro!!! How old of a fella are ya? Don't rush, take your time and enjoy it!

End of my day boys take care!!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol I'm 18 and of course I will take my time, I was just joking about marrying her. I don't plan on doing that before I'm at least 25. unk

Yes Anderson, the girl from the one date. It may seem foolish because I know her only a few weeks but whatevs.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You are a young man, RS.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake the new Ted Mosby.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


>


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to return some Videotapes

...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Badabum!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Look where we are, we've almost reached 5K.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

This reeks of awesomeness!!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

HYPEAMANIA


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Good luck, Snake. Be prepared to have your heart ripped out and stood on. 

Again and again and again and again.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Finished up on the CM Punk DVD a few minutes ago. Though I've always kind of looked at Punk as a sort of "Eh, he's alright" kind of guy, watching that documentary, learning how he moulded that career and built, literally, from the ground up, made you feel like you were watching the long-awaited movie of your favourite wrestler. And he's _not _my favourite wrestler, by any means. It's just that illusion, helped created by being the director of your own documentary, that makes him feel like just that bit bigger of a deal than you once thought. I've been watching wrestling for four years, and it was really enjoyable to realise and watch each and every step he takes towards that current stature in the company, how it all came together like a heavily rewarding puzzle.

Seeing as how this feature has put me in a good mood, I'll probably take a gander at RKO's tomorrow, as well.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Why are 11ers and 12ers so into rants?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Warrior said:


> Why are 11ers and 12ers so into rants?


YOU ARE NOT WORTHY

---
@Froot
Still haven't watched it. :S
Well, as you said, the main goal of movies like that is to get that "big" and "epic" feel. Randy's is surely very different.
Unfortunately, having in mind all the bad rumors about him (even in this present day), I don't know if I could watch such a documentary about him, were a large part of the focus is his family life.

===
Finished watching RAW recently.
Fantastic show. I've been saying good stuff about RAW for weeks now, but this one took the cake. 

When the pros outweigh the cons, things are good.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Warrior said:


> Why are 11ers and 12ers so into rants?


Because we are the future. FEED US MOAR


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Because we are the future. FEED US MOAR


WE HAVE EATEN 500 PAGES WORTH OF JOBBERS!

OR NON-JOBBERS!
OR JUST FOOD?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*snort*_

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...restling-win-loss-records-3.html#post12115176


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> *snort*
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...restling-win-loss-records-3.html#post12115176


Stop spamming that shit. No one cares about scripted win/loss records.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

That wasn't specifically directed at the thread, but rather a moronic, laughable response, that had little to no relation to the topic.

And posting two links in the span of more than three hours is considered spamming? Alrighty then...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> That wasn't specifically directed at the thread, but rather a moronic, laughable response, that had little to no relation to the topic.
> 
> And posting two links in the span of more than three hours is considered spamming? Alrighty then...


I meant spamming as in advertising your win/loss record thread.


----------



## JIGLET (Oct 9, 2012)

hello !!!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Why would I need to advertise it? I have 5 threads spread across 4 sections, that are updated regularly. The only "advertising" is coincidental.

3 more to go before the next milestone :mark:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JIGLET said:


> hello !!!


Hi NoyK.


----------



## JIGLET (Oct 9, 2012)

???? is that soinds like pig sound are u callibng me fat??? im not pig me name am lemkiis i am Lithuanian live on farm with pappy whom is goat farmwr,,,,,,,


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*The *jobbers* Thread	10-08-2012 11:41 AM	kobra860 No one here is spamming with Pokemon pictures. *

So kobra is still obsessed with myself and Froot and didn't understand my post. Just to note, I am not obsessed with you, so you wont be seeing a red square from me, like the ones you send me every single week.

Now, let me clear up the obvious confusion you had over that post.

I said something about how it apparently isn't manly to talk about MLP but it's manly to talk about Pokemon (as per your own views). Above is kobra's response to that because he just got owned, again, so his excuse was that people aren't spamming Pokemon pics, so it suddenly makes it manly? Not sure if that was the point he was trying to make but it seems like that. 

I think kobra even made fun of people for watching cartoons. I could be thinking of someone else, but, if it was indeed kobra, quite hilarious how he talks about Pokemon.

I expect two red squares a week now for owning you again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jiglet is a rejoiner. Most likely Noyk


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Expect four, Cat. He hands out his rep like he lives in Willy Wonka's Rep Factory. (Similarly to JoseDRivera)

Also, 'Grats on the 5000th reply.

HNNNNGGGGGGG, MILESTONES EVERYWHERE


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kbora has given me a fair few red reps as well lol. 2nd only to snowman who seems to do it just as much as well. Find it kind of sad and funny he never argues with me in the thread or says why i am wrong. Just calls me dumb.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Rep, IT'Z SRS BUZINESS!!!!1111


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Rep, IT'Z SRS BUZINESS!!!!1111


Not really lol. Just proves kobra is a stalker and snow cares about my posts more then he cares to admit lol


----------



## JIGLET (Oct 9, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Jiglet is a rejoiner. Most likely Noyk


i tell to you that am not pig,,,, S H U T up !!! :abgry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## JIGLET (Oct 9, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Jiglet is a rejoiner. Most likely Noyk


i tell to you that am not pig,,,, S H U T up !!! :abgry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## JIGLET (Oct 9, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Jiglet is a rejoiner. Most likely Noyk


i tell to you that am not pig,,,, S H U T up !!! :abgry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

JIGLET said:


> hello !!!


fpalm Nice try.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

NoyK, a Romanian pig farmer would have been more believable.


----------



## JIGLET (Oct 9, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> fpalm Nice try.


wtf????? does isent wants to talk ot me thnen ust say so,,, dont be rude,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ass :devil:


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

JIGLET said:


> wtf????? does isent wants to talk ot me thnen ust say so,,, dont be rude,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ass :devil:


Fix your grammar.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You_heard? said:


> Rep, IT'Z SRS BUZINESS!!!!1111


It is only serious business to kobra because that is the only way he can respond to getting owned since he can't respond with a proper rebuttal.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hold on, everyone, just hold on.

...

Mr. Jiglet, would you kindly accept a short moment of cuddling with me?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Too late, he has been banned.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Who the fuck is jiglet?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently a *Moron*.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

That JIGGLET guy has to be noyK. Just like I said, expect that bitch to comeback just like you expect jesus to comeback.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

\


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

/


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Re-joiners are complete bellends.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anyone here watch fresh meat on channel 4?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

My damn internet lagged causing me to triple post, fuck man. Anyway, what do people get out of rejoining other then being banned fast? If you do rejoin don't be so fucking obvious and come back a few days later.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good day


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

NoyK switching up them personalities.

unk


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Morning, Bully and night Jobbers.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Morning bully.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's been happening?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK rejoined as JIGLET and he trolled the forum telling people that he was a pig famer.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL he seriously rejoined again. Are you for realz


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well we have no proof but yeah i think it was him tbh. Anyway I have caught on my tv shows so night guys or morning in bully's case


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

It has to be him because he came straight to the jobber thread.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah I see "Jiglet"

Night RKO


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Why is NoyK so stupid in rants?

He was a pretty ok WWE Section poster.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Browsing youtube when I came across this






I was knocked off my chair by nostalgia


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Not sure but check out the pm he sent me a week ago.




NoyK said:


> Jeez, sorry I barely check PM's, only saw this now.
> 
> 
> Haha, man.
> ...





:lol Forum Character?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If the character happens to be a moron, he played the part really well


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Thought it might have been Zevon because of the racist undertones ("*******" and "******").


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

As fucked up as Warren Zevon and his views are, I don't see him capable of being that immature


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How much of a sad peice of crap do you have to be to have a "forum Character"?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh shit, noyK doesn't have the "moron" title anymore. Does that mean he's unbanned?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

What difference does it make? He's been exposed for the two faced, forum charcter, self repping sum bitch that he is.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He was exposed waaay before he got banned. I tried telling a few of the people in here but some people fell for his lies


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

The revelations just cement the fact. He still is a two faced, forum character, self repping sum bitch. The non-believers will now see the errors of their ways


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

If he does comeback I doubt he'll come back to rants after being exposed for the little bitch he is.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I think a banning of jobber privileges are in order for Mr.Noyk.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah he will he likes the attention too much. He thinks he's a "rants draw"


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So this Jiglet guy is Noyk? :lmao

He should be banned permanently after creating another account.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Whoever this guy is, he will be remembered for the 5000th post. 

This is the shit I don't like.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> Lol, I'm still searching for a GF but all they sem to like is jocks and shit.
> 
> @You_Heard, I like football but I don't keep up with it.


You're looking in the wrong places. Sure they adore their jocks and the 'bad boys' but then the stupidity wears off and they find a nice guy who they enjoy life with.



You_heard? said:


> That's what's up. And for the record Football is better than Rugby.


Rugby > Football.



CMWit said:


> Posted this in a different thread but applies here
> 
> It's funny, all these nutjobs thinking the world is going to end "Did you see the Mayans predicited it!! We are going to die!!" So went to Mayan Riviera for my honeymoon and we were talking to a Mayan shopkeeper and had asked about the Mayan prediction, he said that people are crazy, only thing that happens at the end of 2012 is there will be a new calendar, not the end of the world, lol


If the Mayans were that great at prophecising world events, why did they not see their civilisation being obliterated? Dec 21, 2012 is a farce, much like Y2K, much like every other fear inducing bullshit scenario introduced and propegated by the leeches within the media.



Catalanotto said:


> *The *jobbers* Thread	10-08-2012 11:41 AM	kobra860 No one here is spamming with Pokemon pictures. *
> 
> So kobra is still obsessed with myself and Froot and didn't understand my post. Just to note, I am not obsessed with you, so you wont be seeing a red square from me, like the ones you send me every single week.
> 
> ...


kobra with dat rage. Poor guy, probably got rejected by a pony.



R.K.O Peep said:


> Kbora has given me a fair few red reps as well lol. 2nd only to snowman who seems to do it just as much as well. Find it kind of sad and funny he never argues with me in the thread or says why i am wrong. Just calls me dumb.


If the repper sees the reppee invoke a rage reaction, or whinge about receiving said rep (i.e El Chapo), then they'll continue to red rep.



You_heard? said:


> Rep, IT'Z SRS BUZINESS!!!!1111










:mark:








:cuss:



Samoon said:


> So this Jiglet guy is Noyk? :lmao
> 
> He should be banned permanently after creating another account.


I think he was changed to a perma ban. I'd ask how big of a moron do you have to be to do that, but then remember it is NoyK we're talking about.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Over 5000?!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I think he was changed to a perma ban. I'd ask how big of a moron do you have to be to do that, but then remember it is NoyK we're talking about.


You sure


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally I'm back. 

Longest rant ever? :mark:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

WB. Where'd you go?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> WB. Where'd you go?


My internet was fucked up, got it fixed last night. I did try to check what all I've missed but ah, its been 3000 pages since I left and that's quite a lot.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

In retrospective:

Warren Zevon got banned, and there was much rejoicing
NoyK was banned, was exiled from the group in the process, there was a reasonable amount of rejoicing
You_heard? is now on good karma with the group (sort of)
El Chapo told a bunch of long-winded, but still rather interesting stories about his life
I had a name change
anderson expressed his desire for a name change
RevolverSnake convinced a lot of people to watch American Psycho
I convinced a lot of people to watch Adventure Time
More mindless porn photos were shared in times of boredom
I've been compared to Mick Foley, for some reason.
kobra continues to look like a lifeless, deprived, nocturnal rep-whore.

Also, Morning/Afternoon ya'll. How we feel?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You forgot the part about me being awesome


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Could I get some thoughts on this, please?










Something about it just doesn't seem right. Can't put my finger on it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The gun isn't loaded


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The cock is on the wrong side.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She's not in the kitchen making me a sammich.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

And now to something completely diffrent...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You tapped out too early.

I am disappoint.

Anyway here's a girl giving another girl a lapdance.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So.. what's the topic of conversation?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Bacon Pancaaaakes


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why don't you sugest something?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The disappearance of Anark. 

Where were you last Friday between 3 and 4pm?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Was in English, listening to some terrible, monotone reading of a one-take play, on the last day before October holidays, and then cycled home to start watching Season 3 of Breaking Bad, which I did so for a good 4 hours.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I was returning some Blu Ray's.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You were eating swiss cheese?

That stories full of holes!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> You're looking in the wrong places. Sure they adore their jocks and the 'bad boys' but then the stupidity wears off and they find a nice guy who they enjoy life with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing they didn't predict anything, outsiders made this "prediction" the only thing the Mayans predicted was needing a new calendar, lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So they reckon the worlds gonna end dec 21st, that'll be a good excuse to not buy anyone christmas presents this year :ass


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning fellas!!! So Jiglet may have been Noyk? As a Lithuanian I am offended by his use of Lithuanian pig farmer! It is a noble occupation, and I love the fuck outta bacon!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bacon is meat candy


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I made some Baked Mac & Cheese the other night and add smoe chopped bacon & panko, shit was tremendous!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've got bacon in the freezer, tempted to have a snack now.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Baconsicle? Hmmmmm Went to the fair on Sunday w/wifey and sis-in-law & they had choclate covered bacon and fried kool-aid, I stuck w/my fried dough though


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I shouldn't though trying to get under 200 pounds


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I shouldn't though trying to get under 200 pounds


Do you drink soda? I cut that out during the week and nothing else, no excersise and have gone down two pant sizes in 3 weeks. I'm a big fella a tad over 6' and around 230, although have no weighed myself since the weight loss


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I used to be about 225 I've lost a lot of weight. I want to look good for summer.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Actually it might have been more I was 110 kilos whats that in pounds


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

110 Kiloas, that's about 242, 243ish, my biggest was 265, but that was years and a horrendous relationship ago, kids don't eat when your angry just hit something


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Really need to try crispy bacon some day. I've always just had that soft, tough shit on Sunday mornings.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm 6'2 though. Damn you must have been huge LOL. Yeah my gf has sorta shipped me into shape. When I was single I was eating like a horse.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Really need to try crispy bacon some day. I've always just had that soft, tough shit on Sunday mornings.





BULLY said:


> I'm 6'2 though. Damn you must have been huge LOL. Yeah my gf has sorta shipped me into shape. When I was single I was eating like a horse.


You need a cast iron press, place that on top of your cooking bacon and you'll get the crsipiest bacon ever










It's funny as I was not really fat, I am thick, very thicks thighs and torso, was never really fat or round so to speak, after that breakup it was Moutain Dew & cigs for several months and bam all the excess weight gone, lost 45 lbs in about 3 1/2 months


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah it depends a lot on your frame. I still eat big meals but I just cut on all the junky snack food. Now I just have three square meals, desert now and again, but quit eating the lollies, the fizzy drinks, the packets of crisps etc.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I've got a bit of a gut, but I certainly wouldn't class myself as fat.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Cutting out the extras makes a huge difference, I cook actual meals everynight for us and also make a good lunch, will try to include som fruit for breakfast now instead of toaster strudels and such, the most difficult thing for me to avoid is the munchies, those late nights bowls are making me hungry! lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong with having a bit of a gut. Just be thankful you live in a country that has an abundance of food.

Yeah I cut the munchies out I also exercise regularly been doing a lot of cardio like rowing machine, bike etc.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I have had trouble finding the time to work out, between work, commute, household shit & wife. I suppose I should as the winter is coming as are Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas too many sweet treats and big meals coming, we are hosting our first Thanksgiving dinner for both families, this should be interesting...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah go easy on the treats otherwise you'll be wearing underpants similiar to what M.J. is holding


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I fucking love treats too! Made an apple pie and apple crisp on Sunday, but ahve been good and have been giving it away and not eating it myslef (except for a lil piece)


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i hardly workout anymore, but i am proud to say for all the alch i drink i am still under 200 lbs and no gut or anything, i wanna get back into it tho, i still have some muscle in my chest and arms, but i want my abs back, i quit alot of fast food too that shit will kill you.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah fast food is a killer, at this point the only burgers I like are my own, use a nice lean hamburg, hot damn I am hungry!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

boys what you think of my new sig i think its pretty decent hah


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah it's aight. :ass


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks damned good LM2


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

inb4 apex comes back and wants more pornstar pictures


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I prefer talking. Can look at pictures anytime.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

thats what im saying haha talking is good untill someone posts pictures that everyone can find on google.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> inb4 apex comes back and wants more pornstar pictures


Did somebody say pornstar pics? :cool2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Busted


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

no more porn star pics!! I am at work, lol


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

CMWit said:


> no more porn star pics!! I am at work, lol


Where do you work?

Sent from my ADR6350


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you have to, use spoiler tags


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Did somebody say pornstar pics? :cool2


aha how did i know you would show up apexx, damn my pornstar talk.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

wwecruz said:


> Where do you work?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350


I do accounting for a medical implant manufacturer


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I do accounting for a medical implant manufacturer


Do you mean breast implants? :cool2


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> I do accounting for a medical implant manufacturer


you sure they wont appreciate a good pornstar  nah i wouldn't risk it either, its just google search nothing really to fancy over.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Do you mean breast implants? :cool2


lol, no, shoulders, hips, knees & elbows


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Do you mean breast implants? :cool2


:lmao porn would be research. 

Sent from my ADR6350


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I bet you get a lot of old biddys who fell in the shower


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I bet you get a lot of old biddys who fell in the shower


Probably, but we don't see that side, we deal directly with the surgeons, we sell to the hospital and then they charge the insurance. I have 4 states that are my territories and it is funny the difference in the people you speak to state to state


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Just got back from the doctors then. I've had a shit time over the last 4 years and decided to stop being a miserable cunt. The woman made me fill out some depression form where it asks like, do you want to kill or hurt yourself - please tick one of the 4 boxes: never, very rarely, sometimes, all the time .. I selected 'all the time', on say 8/10 questions and she didn't even look at it. Told me to come back in 3 weeks. I actually lolled when I got out.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mozza you smoke weed?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

thats so unprofessional haha, i think she should have at least checked it, how does she know what you have if she doesn't look it over, shell prob do it when your not there but still be a lot easier to talk to you about it if she saw it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Mozza you smoke weed?


I don't, dude. I do feel like it sometimes though.



legendmaker2 said:


> thats so unprofessional haha, i think she should have at least checked it, how does she know what you have if she doesn't look it over, shell prob do it when your not there but still be a lot easier to talk to you about it if she saw it.


It actually made me laugh so I don't know whether she's a genius for cheering me up or just really stupid, ha ha.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Interesting, very interesting.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mozza said:


> I don't, dude. *I do feel like it sometimes though.*
> 
> It actually made me laugh so I don't know whether she's a genius for cheering me up or just really stupid, ha ha.


Give it a whirl, I had a bout of depression about 6 years ago, the Dr gave me some sort of anti-depressant, and I felt waaaay better afger smoking than taking that shit, I went back and told the Dr thanks but no thanks will stick to weed, been fine ever since....


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow I don't believe it, i successfully logged into imockery forum, I havent been on there since 2008


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Mozza said:


> It actually made me laugh so I don't know whether she's a genius for cheering me up or just really stupid, ha ha.


maybe it was her plain to cheer you up, but same time maybe you'd think she would make a joke about it to cheer you up and actually look at it rather then not look at it all.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> maybe it was her plain to cheer you up, but same time maybe you'd think she would make a joke about it to cheer you up and actually look at it rather then not look at it all.


Maybe, maybe. I'm going to see a different doctor though in a couple of weeks instead. So maybe I can get proper help now.



CMWit said:


> Give it a whirl, I had a bout of depression about 6 years ago, the Dr gave me some sort of anti-depressant, and I felt waaaay better afger smoking than taking that shit, I went back and told the Dr thanks but no thanks will stick to weed, been fine ever since....


I could give it a bash like, my brother is basically king pothead so I could always get it. Fuck, maybe even seeing family might help me. 

Either way, I have some night nurse to help me with sleep tonight. I've been averaging around 2 hours sleep a night max for nearly 2 years now and considering I do 11 hour days at work, that's taking its toll on me.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mozza said:


> Maybe, maybe. I'm going to see a different doctor though in a couple of weeks instead. So maybe I can get proper help now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dude, yeah def try it, it would also assist in your sleep patterns! I am a 5 hour a night guy, but that is by choice.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You do realise we're less than 500 posts from the top.

And to justify that post, ass.



Spoiler: ANTICIPATION ASS


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Mozza said:


> Maybe, maybe. I'm going to see a different doctor though in a couple of weeks instead. So maybe I can get proper help now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man thats a good idea, maybe they will at least give you proper help and look at the sheet you signed out haha, and i agree with CM pot could calm you down i don't personally do it anymore for personal reasons, but my friends do and he always had anger issues and depression but the weed helps him out alot.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Also taking the time out to plug my Twitter @WhapMeJungles


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Cheers for the words, lads. I'll look in to it, I think I'll try the more traditional options first though before taking the step to pot. 

Just followed you then, Whap.

@MadFlavor13 is mine


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I only use Facebook.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Follow request sent.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

< likes Mozza's background


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> You do realise we're less than 500 posts from the top.
> 
> And to justify that post, ass.
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I only use Facebook.


Noone uses facebook anymore.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I am with RS only use FB, had twitter but that was just to follow Charlie SHeen during his breakdown


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler tags for those kind of pics please. Some people are still at work


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^ I am a fun sucker aren't I?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You shouldnt be in here during work anyway


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Getting paid for browsing forums. Not bad work if you can get it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, all my friend's use it. unk


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BULLY said:


> < likes Mozza's background


Jessica Nigri <3

[HIDE="click"]







[/HIDE]


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I like to multi-task!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Well, all my friend's use it. unk


You have friends? unk


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Touché, I guess. :draper


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Is this not a great promo or what? Fucking awsome.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

We are ALL friends here no? lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

CMWit said:


> We are ALL friends here no? lol


_*group glomp*_


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Glomp*

Froot, what was that cartoon you posted yesterday it was some tripped out cartoon that I forget the name of


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

The only time I ever buy ppvs is when bfg comes. It should be nothing short of awsome.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup dudes.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Play as a Volus on Mass effect 3 online? Fucking yes!!!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

sup Andy

I have stopped buying PPV with the exception of Mania, I'd rather rent a couple movies off on-demand than spend the cash on PPV's


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Biotic god?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sup Anderson. 

I haven't paid for a PPV since wrestlemania 23. Bad huh


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I buy PPVs more than I should :no:


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Biotic god?


Yup lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I have never paid for a PPV in my life.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Thoughts on my new sig? lol She sure is purty


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Last PPV I bought was WrestleMania XXVII. After that, it was strictly downloads and streams for me.

And the cartoon you may be referring to is Adventure Time. Remember the free TV site I showed you?

http://watchseries.eu/serie/adventure_time_with_finn_and_jake


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Thoughts on my new sig? lol She's sure is purty


:lmao

Good stuff.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I admit to seeing only commercials for Adventure Time, cuz I was watching Young Justice lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Last PPV I bought was WrestleMania XXVII. After that, it was strictly downloads and streams for me.
> 
> And the cartoon you may be referring to is Adventure Time. Remember the free TV site I showed you?
> 
> http://watchseries.eu/serie/adventure_time_with_finn_and_jake


Yeah.nah that's not it it was something else. It was from youtube.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Man, that dude that killed his mom and sister. He wants his pain to be inflicted on others, he wants no one to escape.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh shit, you mean this?






Yeah, they've only just released the pilot episode. Cannot fucking wait for more.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You mean the guy that rang 911? That dude was too calm, kinda freaky


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Froot how nervous do you get when you perform?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> Thoughts on my new sig? lol She sure is purty


love it CM hahah


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I haven't bought a PPV since the early 2000's, maybe 2004.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Oh shit, you mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA yeah that's it that shit was awesome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, that Jake dude.
And Froot's video is epic.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Hey Froot how nervous do you get when you perform?


Little to never. Don't fucking acknowledge your audience at all. Pretend its a wall, and in front of that wall is a camera, that's hooked to a computer, that's broadcasting a live feed on YouTube to one viewer, who's some deprived, middle-aged pedophile, who is getting amusement out of watching you act.

It works.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i have never order a ppv thank god for free ppvs


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Froot is an actor?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Little to never. Don't fucking acknowledge your audience at all. Pretend its a wall, and in front of that wall is a camera, that's hooked to a computer, that's broadcasting a live feed on YouTube to one viewer, who's some deprived, middle-aged pedophile, who is getting amusement out of watching you act.
> 
> It works.


:lol Fair enough, I personally get nervous before but it usually goes when I get into the actual performance.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Nah, me and Andy both take Drama in Hie Schewl.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright time for bed night everyone.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Nah, me and Andy both take Drama in Hie Schewl.


Mine's Performing Arts Diploma so I have to dance too.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish stuff like tht would be avaiable at my school.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*snort*_ Well I certainly can't help you in that category.

There's only one guy in my class that actually has the dignity to burst into full-fledged dance. He even did a 3-minute long recital of Dirty Dancing during his English talk. Fuck, he was pressing himself up against the window and everything. 

The giggles. A sea of giggles...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> **snort* Well I certainly can't help you in that category.*
> 
> There's only one guy in my class that actually has the dignity to burst into full-fledged dance. He even did a 3-minute long recital of Dirty Dancing during his English talk. Fuck, he was pressing himself up against the window and everything.
> 
> The giggles. A sea of giggles...


No offense to you but I wasn't asking advice, just curious about how you find performing and such.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dancing works for some people, and for others it makes them look like fägs.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Nah, I know. The snort in my laugh usually represents playfulness.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Got any performance clips?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate it when < hamster resets the recommend for me stuff.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Got any performance clips?


Fuck you


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^knows how to make an entrance!

btw I love taking naps at lunch...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I like taking naps all the time.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I take a nap every day during lunch, it helps break up the day and refreshes me


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Tomorrow I have to go in and register, then come home sleep then go back for a lesson at 3-4pm. Weird day tbh.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Everything is so boring.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^agreed


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish I was one of those rich kids from hollywood who do coke all day.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I wish I was one of those rich kids from hollywood who do coke all day.


Yeah it's great over here.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I wish I was one of those rich kids from hollywood who do coke all day.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd just be happy to not have to work, but alas that is not the case.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Everything is so boring.





CMWit said:


> ^agreed


Now this looks like a job for me, so everybody just follow me, because we need a little controversy, because it feels so empty without me.






Actually, don't follow me. I have no idea where I'm going.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DAT ANARK


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Eminem is so boring.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Where ya been fella?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Eminem is so boring.


Everything is boring to you because your child hood is slipping away. You're becoming a man now.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> Everything is so boring.


Have this.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

So this is an odd topic started but has anyone ever stole anything of value?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Have this.


Do I know that guy?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Eminem is so boring.


I find him much less boring with an axe in his face. He really brightens the place up once he has an axe in his face.



CMWit said:


> Where ya been fella?


Milan, Italy, as you ask.

Milan is actually pretty cool, certainly for a city that lost most of its funky old buildings *Uncle Albert accent* during the wooar. I was expecting to see loads of tight-trousered gentlemen arguing with each other in the street, gesticulating wildly, and maybe a mafia hit or two. But them formerly fascist football cheats are actually pretty friendly fellows. While they certainly didn’t let me down on the wild gesticulation front, their trousers were boringly normal and they all seemed really quite nice. And nobody got shot twice in the head and once in the heart either, which was a bit lame tbh.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know why but in certian photos Alicia Fox and AJ look somewhat sexy.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Who was that black chick in your avatar? she was ugly.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Anark said:


> Now this looks like a job for me, so everybody just follow me, because we need a little controversy, because it feels so empty without me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sticking that song in my head for the next 10 hours.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I have no idea what you mean.


I was talking to ANARK.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey You Heard? I found out that the German chick is not only in a relationship, but motherfucking engaged to the guy. All hope is lost.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Who was that black chick in your avatar? she was boobful.


Fixed.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Wasn't Ted Mosby dating a German girl?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

So no one has stole anything? Damn I used to be quite the theif, lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Eminem is so boring.


Yes he is. I hate Eminem, always hated
Eminem 2012 looks like a melancholic lesbian with an disease. I guess nobody buys his crap anymore about his mother or ex-wife and putting his daughter in every second video or song and later complaining how the media talks a lot about his family so he comes now with this melancholic crap

I never bought the Eminem hype. Talented? Yes, but his gimmick and the stories about his mother, ex-wife and daughter made him bigger than his actual talent.

GTFO you sick lesbian with skin disease


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Thanks for sticking that song in my head for the next 10 hours.


I thought you left? I was having great fun posting East 17 lyrics in your goodbye thread until one of the mods closed it because apparently you were too new to have a rage quit thread.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Anark said:


> I thought you left? I was having great fun posting East 17 lyrics in your goodbye thread until one of the mods closed it because apparently you were too new to have a rage quit thread.


I left and then came back and then left again and now I'm back.

I'm like diarrhea.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Tell us more, CMWit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy, it's stupid to let shit get to your head on a wrestling forum. Just sayin'


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I left and then came back and then left again and now I'm back.
> 
> I'm like diarrhea.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> SheamusO'Shaunessy, it's stupid to let shit get to your head on a wrestling forum. Just sayin'


Yeah, I figured that out.

That's why I've let it loose with the forum.
Got a new GF and all, lol.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Yeah, I figured that out.
> 
> That's why I've let it loose with the forum.
> *Got a new GF* and all, lol.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Does she like sweatpatches?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey CMwit, I did steal something. In 2010 I stole 400$ worth of paint brushes in various home depots. They were worth 25$ each. I returned them in various home depots and received 400$ wotth of store credit. I sold the card to some random guy for 200$ lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Yeah, I figured that out.
> 
> That's why I've let it loose with the forum.
> Got a new GF and all, lol.


Oh nice. You have a pic?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Tell us more, CMWit.


Back in the day I had busted up my buddy's car and didn't have the money to cover it. So we planned a heist! There was a small music store locally that had a sweet Zakk Wylde signature Les Paul (see below). So we came up with a plan, I would walk in to the store after my buddy was already in and asking questions of the clerk. So I come in with an empty guitar case, and walk to the back, calmly place it down and open, take the Les Paul off the wall and into the case, closed her up and walked out, saying goodbye to the clerk. Got outta there turned a corner and was runnign and laughing like a mother fucker. And actaully did it twice at the same place.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh shit!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Stolen plenty of money, manipulated people into giving me money shit like that.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Back in the day I had busted up my buddy's car and didn't have the money to cover it. So we planned a heist! There was a small music store locally that had a sweet Zakk Wylde signature Les Paul (see below). So we came up with a plan, I would walk in to the store after my buddy was already in and asking questions of the clerk. So I come in with an empty guitar case, and walk to the back, calmly place it down and open, take the Les Paul off the wall and into the case, closed her up and walked out, saying goodbye to the clerk. Got outta there turned a corner and was runnign and laughing like a mother fucker. And actaully did it twice at the same place.


Gotta.....call...the cops (heavy breathing) ..................... HEY DONUTS!!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Back in the day I had busted up my buddy's car and didn't have the money to cover it. So we planned a heist! There was a small music store locally that had a sweet Zakk Wylde signature Les Paul (see below). So we came up with a plan, I would walk in to the store after my buddy was already in and asking questions of the clerk. So I come in with an empty guitar case, and walk to the back, calmly place it down and open, take the Les Paul off the wall and into the case, closed her up and walked out, saying goodbye to the clerk. Got outta there turned a corner and was runnign and laughing like a mother fucker. And actaully did it twice at the same place.


This is so fucking awesome!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Back in the day I had busted up my buddy's car and didn't have the money to cover it. So we planned a heist! There was a small music store locally that had a sweet Zakk Wylde signature Les Paul (see below). So we came up with a plan, I would walk in to the store after my buddy was already in and asking questions of the clerk. So I come in with an empty guitar case, and walk to the back, calmly place it down and open, take the Les Paul off the wall and into the case, closed her up and walked out, saying goodbye to the clerk. Got outta there turned a corner and was runnign and laughing like a mother fucker. And actaully did it twice at the same place.


Lol, you've been dying to tell that story, haven't you? Don't blame you. Can you post the pic up though? You said 'see below' and I looked below but didn't see anything. I had a black Les Paul copy once, called a Satelite I think, and I've had a brief riff on a real one. It was sunburst and sounded too sweet. I only have shit guitars and playing that thing kinda ruined them for me. I hate playing shit guitars now.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Anark said:


> Lol, you've been dying to tell that story, haven't you? Don't blame you. Can you post the pic up though? You said 'see below' and I looked below but didn't see anything. I had a black Les Paul copy once, called a Satelite I think, and I've had a brief riff on a real one. It was sunburst and sounded too sweet. I only have shit guitars and playing that thing kinda ruined them for me. I hate playing shit guitars now.



Yeah I know the Satelite Les Pauls, but this was an actual Les Paul ZW signature, things action was so FN sweet, but my buddy sold it so he could get the car fixed, the 2nd one I stole on a dare and just gave it to him.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> *The *jobbers* Thread 10-08-2012 11:41 AM kobra860 No one here is spamming with Pokemon pictures. *
> 
> So kobra is still obsessed with myself and Froot and didn't understand my post.


 I understood it completely. The bigger problem isn't about Froot watching My Little Pony but his obsession with the show. I don't really care if someone watches the show but it's a problem when people impose the show on other people and spam the internet with pictures and memes.

I know that you pretend to act like that kind of stuff doesn't bother you but yet you keep responding to me to stick up for someone else. No one would have known about the red reps for the pictures if Froot didn't keep snitching about it. There are other posters here with MLP avatars but I don't care because they aren't intrusive about their appreciation for the show. 




> Just to note, I am not obsessed with you, so you wont be seeing a red square from me, like the ones you send me every single week.


Don’t flatter yourself. No one is obsessed with you. You send pointless red squares yourself. You said that you don't care about red rep anyway. Which one is it?




> I said something about how it apparently isn't manly to talk about MLP but it's manly to talk about Pokemon (as per your own views).


If someone started spamming the place with Pokemon pictures, I'd get just as annoyed even though I enjoy the show (the earlier seasons at least) and the video games. When did I say that it's "manly" to talk about Pokemon?



> Above is kobra's response to that because he just got owned, again, so his excuse was that people aren't spamming Pokemon pics, so it suddenly makes it manly? Not sure if that was the point he was trying to make but it seems like that.


So you're not even sure about the point that I'm making? lol. Yet you extrapolate a whole bunch of stuff that I never even said just to make yourself look better. 



> I think kobra even made fun of people for watching cartoons. I could be thinking of someone else, but, if it was indeed kobra, quite hilarious how he talks about Pokemon.


I never said that. It's kind of pathetic that you have to lie just to make yourself feel like you "won" an argument. How about you find the post (that doesn't exist) where I condemn all cartoons. Maybe to make yourself feel better you should make fun of someone's deceased family member.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, look Korba is back. He seems to be a changed man. But he still can't make a post to save his life.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sup lads!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CMWit said:


>


Sweet. I've always been a Gibson guy, thanks to my dad. Jimi was a Fender guy so I nearly went that way, but my dad was big into Clapton who was all about Gibsons apparently.

Not that I have the cash to go around being that picky, but it's all part of the rock star fantasy that just doesn't seem to want to go away.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^^^ WTF is this nonesense?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Sup lads!


Hey Sono, You have got watch REC. That shit was a good horror flick. I was alone in my house in 3am and I was shitting brix.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The original or remake?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> I understood it completely. The bigger problem isn't about Froot watching My Little Pony but his obsession with the show. I don't really care if someone watches the show but it's a problem when people impose the show on other people and spam the internet with pictures and memes.
> 
> I know that you pretend to act like that kind of stuff doesn't bother you but yet you keep responding to me to stick up for someone else. No one would have known about the red reps for the pictures if Froot didn't keep snitching about it. There are other posters here with MLP avatars but I don't care because they aren't intrusive about their appreciation for the show.
> 
> ...


This is a place of peace and tranquility, please keep your stalking to other threads


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cool, has been on my watchlist for a long time. Worthy watching with a girl?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> The original or remake?


The original, not Quarantine. I seen Quarantine it wasn't as scary.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

But wtach the original. The only reason the watch the remake is if you are a big Jennifer Carpenter fan.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Cool, has been on my watchlist for a long time. Worthy watching with a girl?


Yes. She will hold on to you bro.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Look I just found my hot ex-girlfriend on Google images with her brother


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:buried


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Whatever. I'm so fucking bored I just go to bed.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Going to bed is so boring.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Weed and alcohol, RS. Weed and alcohol.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> I understood it completely. The bigger problem isn't about Froot watching My Little Pony but his obsession with the show. I don't really care if someone watches the show but it's a problem when people impose the show on other people and spam the internet with pictures and memes.


 Well shit. You're like those people who sees a Muslim and shouts crazily about how they all have to be deported because they're spreading Sharia law and woman stoning. A deluded, stubborn TWAT.



kobra860 said:


> I know that you pretend to act like that kind of stuff doesn't bother you but yet you keep responding to me to stick up for someone else. No one would have known about the red reps for the pictures if Froot didn't keep snitching about it. There are other posters here with MLP avatars but I don't care because they aren't intrusive about their appreciation for the show.


Show me one post where Froot told all of us we have to start loving MLP. Go on, just try.




kobra860 said:


> Don’t flatter yourself. No one is obsessed with you. *You send pointless red squares yourself.* You said that you don't care about red rep anyway. Which one is it?


Remind me, by what system of logic does that make what you do okay? At least Cat gives red rep for a good reason.




kobra860 said:


> If someone started spamming the place with Pokemon pictures, I'd get just as annoyed even though I enjoy the show (the earlier seasons at least) and the video games. When did I say that it's "manly" to talk about Pokemon?
> 
> So you're not even sure about the point that I'm making? lol. *Yet you extrapolate a whole bunch of stuff that I never even said just to make yourself look better.*


Just as Froot never said that everyone has to love MLP.




kobra860 said:


> I never said that. It's kind of pathetic that you have to lie just to make yourself feel like you "won" an argument. How about you find the post (that doesn't exist) where I condemn all cartoons. Maybe to make yourself feel better you should make fun of someone's deceased family member.


Okay, I'll leave this one open to all my fellow jobbers, because it's getting late and I don't feel like making the effort. This cunt's not worth it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sleeping is like going to another world to me atm. I'm having permanent dirty,kinky,perverse nightmares for like a week now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Going to take my sleep medicine now, hopefully it'll kick in.

Might go to work tomorrow if I feel better and/or can actually sleep properly.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Seems legit.

Edit: Aimed at the girlfriend and brother pic


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Sleeping is like going to another world to me atm. I'm having permanent dirty,kinky,perverse nightmares for like a week now.


Do you know how to lucid dream?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

34 miinutes and counting, I may need to buy some more weed on Friday


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Overusing this "Cannibal" perk in Fallout 3 has really put me in the mood for tasting human.

Yeah, thanks Bethesda, I _really _needed that urge now...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That's crazy! I was thinking about getting Fallout 3 this whole week.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Love Fallout 3!! That was my RPG cherry breaker


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I can, I'm used to die in every dream but I manipulate the devil so I end up having Sex with celebrities who were meant to kill me. I'm not even joking,


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Well shit. You're like those people who sees a Muslim and shouts crazily about how they all have to be deported because they're spreading Sharia law and woman stoning. A deluded, stubborn TWAT.


I agree, that's so wrong. They should never be deported. We need to hold on to them so we can torture them until they tell us where we can can find this Allah Ackbar fellow they're always going on about. We also need to find out why they're naming their inspirational leaders after fish-headed admirals from Star Wars.



Whap Me Jungles said:


> Show me one post where Froot told all of us we have to start loving MLP. Go on, just try.





Froot said:


> All of you have to start loving MLP.





Whap Me Jungles said:


> Just as Froot never said that everyone has to love MLP.





Froot said:


> Everyone has to love MLP.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I hope we're getting gta 4 in 2013, I can't wait no longer for it. But knowing Rockstar we prob won't get it til may of 2014. :lol


Edit:Anark where have you been bro? You missed alot of shit going on.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Mystical said:


> I hope we're getting gta 4 in 2013, I can't wait no longer for it. But knowing Rockstar we prob won't get it til may of 2014. :lol


IIRC we got GTA 4 about 2-4 years ago.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

The new Tomb Raider looks pretty sweet.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I can, I'm used to die in every dream but I manipulate the devil so I end up having Sex with celebrities who were meant to kill me. I'm not even joking,


Wow, that is something else. imangine if lucid dreams are the door to other dimensions?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Tomb Raider: Underworld sucked ass!


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> IIRC we got GTA 4 about 2-4 years ago.


Oops I meant gta 5


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup my ***** Mystical?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Not much bro. You?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I once had a dream which turned lucid. I was on a speedboat being chased by another speedboat driven by Judge Reinhold and before it got lucid I had somehow decided the best way to get rid of him was to throw over-sized pieces of Lego at him. When it became lucid i started conjuring bombs and all sorts of crazy shit.

Didn't manage to throw him off though. Kept right on at me until I woke up. The bastard's still out there waiting for me.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Tomb Raider: Underworld sucked ass!


Yeah taht was horrible!! The new ones seems like it shold be pretty intense. I still have to get ME3, but is hard not playing Skyrim


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh same here. You know what? I was at McDonald's the other day and the Mcdouble isn't even a dollar anymore! I think the american dollar is losing it's value.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Oh same here. You know what? I was at McDonald's the other day and the Mcdouble isn't even a dollar anymore! I think the american dollar is losing it's value.


No it's McDonald's making their customers pay for the new menu boards that now include calories. Fuckers better not change my Sweet Tea


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Yeah taht was horrible!! The new ones seems like it shold be pretty intense. I still have to get ME3, but is hard not playing Skyrim


I heard positive reviews on ME3. It looks like it will have plenty of replay value. As for the new Tomb Raider, I hope it's good because I want it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I heard positive reviews on ME3. It looks like it will have plenty of replay value. As for the new Tomb Raider, I hope it's good because I want it.


There were a ton of complaints when it first released, I didn't read to much into them as they were complaints about the ending, but since I guess the DLC has "fixed" that, but yeah I the first two and the replay on them are great

I'm also hoping for an InFamous 3, so much fun playing the 1st two


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> No it's McDonald's making their customers pay for the new menu boards that now include calories. Fuckers better not change my Sweet Tea


They better not take the McChicken off of the dollar menu. I have to try the sweet tea alot of people like on here lol.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

nananananananananananana BATMAN!!!!!!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I find your lack of faith in McNuggets disturbing.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> They better not take the McChicken off of the dollar menu. I have to try the sweet tea alot of people like on here lol.


Yeah def try it bro! 

I try not to eat there too much but there are soemtimes late night cravings taht only they can quench...

Okay boys am outta here my work day is done, time to go home and cook some dinner for the Mrs and I


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> There were a ton of complaints when it first released, I didn't read to much into them as they were complaints about the ending, but since I guess the DLC has "fixed" that, but yeah I the first two and the replay on them are great
> 
> I'm also hoping for an InFamous 3, so much fun playing the 1st two


Dude, I never played a Mass effect game. do you have to play the other 2 to enjoy Mass effect 3? 

You have a PS3! Nice. Most likely they will make 3. the first 2 was successful.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> I once had a dream which turned lucid. I was on a speedboat being chased by another speedboat driven by Judge Reinhold and before it got lucid I had somehow decided the best way to get rid of him was to throw over-sized pieces of Lego at him. When it became lucid i started conjuring bombs and all sorts of crazy shit.
> 
> Didn't manage to throw him off though. Kept right on at me until I woke up. The bastard's still out there waiting for me.


That's amazing. What is the secret do achieve this?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

See you later bro!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

#1Peep4ever said:


> nananananananananananana BATMAN!!!!!!


E yeah e yea e yea eh
E yeah e yeah
E yeah e yea e yea eh
Onyinye eh yea eh
Mama eh eh eh eh
Nne meh eh eh eh eh
What a beautiful onyinye eh eh eh eh
E yea eh
Nimo bimo, obimo
I was feeling so sad
Nimo bimo, obimo
Because I was all alone was so bad, so bad
She touched my heart and said ebezina nozugo, oh oh
E yeah e yea e yea eh
E yeah e yeah
E yeah e yea e yea eh
Onyinye eh yea eh
Mama eh eh eh eh
Nne meh eh eh eh eh









:mcgee1:tyson:hayden:jones:terry1:vettel:batista3unk3enaldo


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*AND ALL THE THUG ROCK KIDS GO
AND ALL THE PUNK GOD ANGELS GO
YOU'RE ONE OF US NOW, YOU'RE ONE OF US
SO GO, GO, GO!!!

AND ALL THE THUG ROCK KIDS GO
AND ALL THE PUNK GOD ANGELS GO
YOU'RE ONE OF US NOW YOU'RE ONE OF US
SO GO, GO, GO!!!!!!*

Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag
Doll-dagga buzz-buzz ziggety-zag
Godmod grotesque burlesque drag


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Also, ohai. Not a whole lot. Currently rebooting PS3 after its first ever Fallout 3 crash (it's a 4 year old model).


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I love Kevin Steens 'LivƎ' tattoo.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Just another 35 or so pages and we've made it!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Btw cheers for the follow Whap.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

FINALLY! THE JOBBERS HAVE COME BACK TO...THE JOBBER THREAD!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

That's so hot.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

A section of Bill Clinton's Encyclopedia Dramatica article:

_"*Bill "Slick Willy" Cliton* (October 9, 1945, Hope, Arkansas) is the 42nd president of the United States, and served as the official Anti-Christ to all conservatives until Barack Hussein Obama stole his title. He is also the current possessor of the Tri-Force, and God. His very presence forces the chorus from the song "All Right Now" by Free to be mysteriously heard by everyone in a 20-mile radius. He is widely known for his extremely lulzy acts as President and to a lesser extent as Governor of Arkansas. He was the first black man to serve as President of the United States. It should also be noted that coincidentally on his inaugural day the White House pool closed due to AIDS. He and his member saved our nation. Kneel before them. And don't forget to swallow."_


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> I understood it completely. The bigger problem isn't about Froot watching My Little Pony but his obsession with the show. I don't really care if someone watches the show but it's a problem when people impose the show on other people and spam the internet with pictures and memes.
> 
> I know that you pretend to act like that kind of stuff doesn't bother you but yet you keep responding to me to stick up for someone else. No one would have known about the red reps for the pictures if Froot didn't keep snitching about it. There are other posters here with MLP avatars but I don't care because they aren't intrusive about their appreciation for the show.
> 
> ...




Christ on a cross, you're fucking stupid.

Let me quote what I said so you can read it a few times and perhaps comprehend it:



> I think kobra even made fun of people for watching cartoons. I could be thinking of someone else, but, if it was indeed kobra, quite hilarious how he talks about Pokemon.



I didn't say it was a fact that you said it, I said I could be thinking of someone else, you stupid bitch. It was in the thread where I originally destroyed you. I don't remember the name of the thread, but I am sure you do, and I am sure you will take the time to look through every single page to find quotes. 

Someone was making fun of Froot for watching MLP and age came up because of a comment along the lines of he shouldn't be watching the show/cartoons because he's an adult (not the exact words) and someone else pointed out he was 16 so he wasn't even an adult.


I have said a million times the only time I see my rep is when I change my sig/avatar/quotes in my sig, so, yeah, I click User CP to get to my sig options, and see red from kobra at least once a week. I would say the one handing out red rep to someone who made him look stupid on multiple occasions is the one who cares about it, especially since you've been stalking my posts, on top of the red rep a week.

lol, how do you even know what rep I give out? I actually give out quite a bit of green rep. Nice try. You have no idea what rep I give out, so, yeah, if you're gonna go around telling people they 'lie' about things, and then follow it up with a lie of your own, cool beans, bro. I only red rep stupid people who make stupid posts, and I don't rep stalk them because I ain't on your lower level.

You're some dumbass on the net who is angry over a kid spamming MLP pictures. You know, the ignore button works wonders in a situation like that, or just scrolling by the posts.

Apparently, I am not the only person you e-stalk, so it makes me laugh how angry you are to be bitter towards multiple people, all of which who have made you look dumb on one or more occasions.

Get over it, cunt. Your logic is stupid. Froot is OMG A ******* for liking MLP but you sit here on your pimpled ass discussing Pokemon, creatures that shoot out of balls and your excuse for Pokemon being okay is that 'no one has spammed Pokemon pictures'.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Someone want to keep a running tally of the number of feuds we've had in the jobbers thread? I'm guessing there have been 8


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Way too many.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

El Chapo said:


> Way too many.


Idd. Moar love is required :3

Actually, no. It's time for me to start growing up. From this moment on, all love exchanged will be professionally handled.

Now El Chapo, I'll assume unofficially that you reserved a spot to be hugged in, so I will tell my receptionist to put you down foooorrrrrrrrr, 3:05am at Greenwich Mean Time in the aforementioned thread. Please come dressed in appropriate attire, and carry out the assignment with as little complications as possible, and hopefully, this meeting will go down swimmingly for my superiors.

All right, it's been a pleasure doing business with you today. Have a nice day.

_*hangs up*_


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*glomp*_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

How did you interpret my post as me asking for a hug?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Froot...What the deuce are you doing?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ah, that was likely Karen's mistake in the scheduling. She's new around the reception desk. A little subordination will speed up her progress around her newly established work environment.

_*walks out of office with belt in hand*_


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

_*scratches head*_


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I fail at gimmick posting. Screw this.

How's everyone's day been?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Bored and deciding on an avatar and sig set for November, you?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking for somewhere good to watch Adventure Time. The site I was using beforehand seems to be missing quite a few episodes, or is generally terrible quality.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good day Jobbers.

Don't give up on the gimmick posting Froot.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Watched V/H/S today. Was extremely mediocre.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

what's that


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> I didn't say it was a fact that you said it, I said I could be thinking of someone else, you stupid bitch.


So that's your excuse? Why even bring it up to begin with if you're not sure? So instead of owning up to your lie, you get mad at me. lol. That's so typical. You only did it so you could make it seem like I was contradicting myself.




> It was in the thread where I originally destroyed you. I don't remember the name of the thread, but I am sure you do, and I am sure you will take the time to look through every single page to find quotes.


No it wasn't in that thread or any thread. I never said anything bad about cartoons as a whole but you conveniently don't show any evidence.



> Someone was making fun of Froot for watching MLP and age came up because of a comment along the lines of he shouldn't be watching the show/cartoons because he's an adult (not the exact words) and someone else pointed out he was 16 so he wasn't even an adult.


Like I said, I never condemned cartoons. You admitted that it's not the exact words so whatever. And 16 years old is old enough to know better than to watch My Little Pony. 





> I have said a million times the only time I see my rep is when I change my sig/avatar/quotes in my sig, so, yeah, I click User CP to get to my sig options, and see red from kobra at least once a week.


Maybe because you make stupid posts on a consistent basis. Did you ever think of that? And you still brought it up in this thread.





> lol, how do you even know what rep I give out?


Because I see my own rep.



> You have no idea what rep I give out, so, yeah, if you're gonna go around telling people they 'lie' about things, and then follow it up with a lie of your own, cool beans, bro.


It's not a lie because you give pointless red reps to me. I don't care what other rep you give out to other people.



> I don't rep stalk them because I ain't on your lower level.


And yet you keep bringing up the same discussions about ponies.



> You're some dumbass on the net who is angry over a kid spamming MLP pictures.


And yet you engaged in a multi page argument about this topic as you got angry yourself.



> You know, the ignore button works wonders in a situation like that, or just scrolling by the posts.


Which is something that you don't do when it comes to my posts. Way to follow your own advice.




> Froot is OMG A ******* for liking MLP


I never used that word.



> but you sit here on your pimpled ass discussing Pokemon, creatures that shoot out of balls and your excuse for Pokemon being okay is that 'no one has spammed Pokemon pictures'.


I talked about Pokemon when it was the topic of discussion. I wasn't even the one who brought it up. In fact, the games I brought up where from over 10 years ago. And you still have yet to point out when I said Pokemon was or wasn't "manly". And what's the problem with creatures shooting out of balls? Obviously someone with a juvenile way of thinking would try to make something out of it. Pokemon was something that I grew up watching and the video games are still entertaining. Clearly other people agree.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lol, I think you need to look up the definition of lie.

I said I could be wrong so that isn't a lie, you dingus.


Just shut up, you're overly obsessed with multiple people and you pull shit out of your ass. If I were mad at a lie, I would have to have lied in the first place. I didn't. I said I think you said it and I could be wrong.

I know you find it fun to stalk people but this is getting old. You have been obliterated more than once, just own up to it like a man and move on, Captain Butthurt.


I wonder what it's like to stalk 8 people at once.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I find the Kobra/Cat feud quite enjoyable.

Good shit keep it up.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BULLY said:


> what's that


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V/H/S

Premise sounds great but only one the stories is enjoyable to watch


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh hello. This looks interesting.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Off topic but I'm watching the Tony Atlas Youshoot and he's weird as shit.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Oh hello. This looks interesting.


Give it a watch. I was too hyped for it and it turned out okay. I thought some of the stories could have been cut out like the honeymoon couple and the friends going camping. Rest were alright


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I never ever recieved any red rep from kobra so I can't speak on him being a stalker. But yeah, pics or it didn't happen. :lol


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Pics or it didn't happen












Her name is anastasia :cool2



andersonasshole900 said:


> Does she like sweatpatches?


Yes.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi. Because I don't have anything to do. I thought of catching up with BB theory. Is that a good idea? 
And I love Froot's new sig and avatar. Is that stuff from My little Pony?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Off topic but I'm watching the Tony Atlas Youshoot and he's weird as shit.


This 1 minute preview is better than almost any shoot interview :lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Her name is anastasia :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.


What are you doing with the girl of Mr. Fluffykins?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

DualShock said:


> This 1 minute preview is better than almost any shoot interview :lol


Things that really stood out in the shoot:

He had a foot fetish since he was 6
He prefers sneakers on his face
As of 2011, he thinks Kelly Kelly is a virgin
He has a bag full of Chyna cut outs & pictures, that serves no purpose in the interview
Was heartbroken to hear Chyna was doing the next shoot and he wanted her to stand on his face but had to leave
He comes off as uneducated, with slave like mannerisms
Bella Twins like to piss & shit on people
He was heartbroken when a picture of Mickie James showed her wearing heels
And something tells me he's gay

He just really weirded me the fuck out. And because he actually said Kelly Kelly was still a virgin, I don't think I believe anything else he says.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Things that really stood out in the shoot:
> 
> He had a foot fetish since he was 6
> He prefers sneakers on his face
> ...


If he never saw 2 girls 1 cup then there is a big possibility that he really believes that Kelly Kelly is a virgin.

Or Tony Atlas is registered here as Kelly Kelly Fan


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Was that two girls one cup?

Edit: okay I guess it was


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lol Kelly Kelly being a virgin, pretty sure Big Dave took care of that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Her name is anastasia :cool2
> 
> Yes.


How much does she go for a night?

Because, you know, this pic, and the one you posted before at the 'party,' Mr Fluffykins, shows "you" as *two* different people.



RevolverSnake said:


> Hi. Because I don't have anything to do. I thought of catching up with BB theory. Is that a good idea?
> And I love Froot's new sig and avatar. Is that stuff from My little Pony?


BB theory is great, but that's just my take on it. A little GEEKish at times, it's got its own unique form of humour that works really well, and the cast meshes together quite nicely. Worth a look for Penny's TITS and cool sci-fi memorabilia on the set


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Pretty sure that K2Fan is a virgin...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Penny is awesome.

This is coming from someone who isn't that into blondes


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

O boy, 4chan fucking sucks these days.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You go on 4chan? Dude.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea, sometimes. :cena


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Still the greatest line ever posted on 4chan


> Beniot I cant believed he tapped to John Cena. jobbing to that peice of trash it what drove Beniot over the edge.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There's more virgins on 4chan than there is at a convent


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Considering the demand for internet porn it could be claimed that very few nuns are virgins these days


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

/gif/ is pretty cool.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you want a good site for gifs go to gifsoup. You can even make your own gifs.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

But can you get porn and gore gifs there?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunno I don't look for porn gifs


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> And I love Froot's new sig and avatar. Is that stuff from My little Pony?


Nope, from Adventure Time.






The full scene is at 6:20 of the bottom video player.

http://www.watchcartoononline.com/adventure-time-episode-11-the-duke

Oh yeah, and morning gentlemen.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Try this video Froot


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I've watched most of A.T season one last night. Really fun. 

FrootThe link you first put up is missing the last 6 episodes or so which sucked. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Mozza said:


> I've watched most of A.T season one last night. Really fun.
> 
> FrootThe link you first put up is missing the last 6 episodes or so which sucked. Really enjoying it.


Shit, where did you watch your episodes? I could really use a good source.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Double'd


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

What's so bloody great about Adventure Time?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Animation style, instantly likable characters, writing, superb voice acting and is incredibly weird, in a fun way.

Been really getting into that and Breaking Bad during the extended wait for MLP: FiM Season 3.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone watches CSI?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I disagree but alright.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That Adventure Time stuff looks kinda cool. Reminds me a bit of Regular Show.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone been watching the new south Park episodes?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, They're ok but the old ones were better.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope, think the last South Park Episode I watched was the human centipede spoof or some ep after that.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys! How is everything? Has anybody seen Stone Cold E.T.?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Witty.

Nah I haven't.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

No one answered my question.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry Samoon, didn't see your post that happens sometimes when you get bottom post on a page.

Nah, I don't really watch CSI have watched a few episodes. Was more an NCIS and Law and order fan.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure how to (nor did I actually look) post a video but here's the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMmAsqtGRmk

Samoon, stopped watching after Grisom left

Bully, NCIS is great, love that show and they had THE BEST ever season finale (Season 1)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I wasn't only referring to Csi las Vegas, I was also referring to Csi Ny, Miami too.

NY is my favourite, started watching a year ago I enjoyed the episodes so I am still watching.

Any one watching Shanghai atm? 

Federer is playing. A set down against Wawrinka.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I had a bit of a thing for Abby too


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I had a bit of a thing for Abby too


Yeah and the craziest thing about Abby is her age, I always thought she was about my age or younger, but no she is 43, but yeah love pauley Perrette

So Stone Cold ET anyone thoughts?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Stone Cold E.T had me laughing tears. Dude is awesome, I also love his Johnny and Booker immitation. TELL ME, YOU DIDNT JUST SAY DAT.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^ He does a pretty damned good Stone Cold "When Stone Cold rides his back he rides it long and hard!" Fuckign eh man that is some good shit to start the day out


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Yeah and the craziest thing about Abby is her age, I always thought she was about my age or younger, but no *she is 43*, but yeah love pauley Perrette
> 
> So Stone Cold ET anyone thoughts?


Say what


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Say what


Yeah she born 6 years b4 (1969) me almost to the day actaully.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Yeah she born 6 years b4 (1969) me almost to the day actaully.


Damn. I thought she was around my age and I'm only 30


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah Abby is so hot, I do have a thing for Ziva as well, I'd let her kick my arse


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

CMWit said:


> Not sure how to (nor did I actually look) post a video but here's the link
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMmAsqtGRmk
> 
> ...


NCIS is GOAT, but season 1 finale isn't even their best. i'll put this in spoiler tags but over the 9 seasons they've had...



Spoiler: NCIS



Season 2 finale Kate dies which was an amazing finale

Season 3 was a 2 parter with Gibbs getting blown up, then quitting

Season 4 had Tony and Jeanne trapped in the morgue by the drug smuggler then meeting her father who turns out to be La Grenouille

Season 5 was a 2 parter with Jenny dying 

Season 6 was a fairly weak episode but it set up one of the better cliffhangers with Ziva being held captive in Somalia

Season 7 was with Gibbs and the Reynosa cartel ending in a cliffhanger as Gibbs' dad might die

Season 8 was the port to port killer

Season 9 Dearing blew up the building and Ducky had a heart attack



Season 1 was weak as by comparison to like every finale.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I remember one episode where she had to dress up like a hooker

Yeah that was a good episode


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Rush said:


> NCIS is GOAT, but season 1 finale isn't even their best. i'll put this in spoiler tags but over the 9 seasons they've had...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was my bad, I had meant S2, Kate dying and they waty they did it was fucking tremendous, yeah I just saved you Gibbs, we are all laughing -BAM- Kate's dead, WTF?!?!

Last season was great, my wife was soooo upset thingking Ducky was dead


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Yeah that was my bad, I had meant S2, Kate dying and they waty they did it was fucking tremendous, yeah I just saved you Gibbs, we are all laughing -BAM- Kate's dead, WTF?!?!
> 
> Last season was great, my wife was soooo upset thingking Ducky was dead


Spoilers Witty


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Spoilers Witty


My bad Bully!!! Pay no attention to what I wrote..although did not _really_ give anything away

Anyone see the new show Revolution? Not bad, pretty decent fights scenes


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i thought they might have written Ducky out as a character and the first few eps of the new season made me think that as well but he seems to be back now. 

Speaking of the new season, the first episode which is normally pretty awesome was fairly weak this season. Think they may finally have hit their peak and are on the way back down as every season seemed to be getting better and better.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Rush said:


> i thought they might have written Ducky out as a character and the first few eps of the new season made me think that as well but he seems to be back now.
> 
> Speaking of the new season, the first episode which is normally pretty awesome was fairly weak this season. Think they may finally have hit their peak and are on the way back down as every season seemed to be getting better and better.


I hope not, they did have a nice twist to it, and seems like Palmer (now in the opening credits) will get a larger role this season, Palmer is a funny dude. I hope they get another good antagonist this season, they've had some great ones, Port to Port, Ari (my fave). I think the best part about the show is the no fear to kill off people. Kate, Jenny, (went out like a fucking champ too) Franks


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Not a really fan of NCIS, I've have seen a few episodes but they were nothing special imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Honestly not sure what the major storylines will be this season as they've done most of the main crime areas so to speak with serial killers, terrorists (both home grown and abroad), cyber crime, conspiracy, killed off 2 main characters, fleshed out backstories/stuff from the past on Gibbs, Tony, Ziva, Tim, Vance, Abby and Ducky. I assume they'll probably go back to doing a storyline with a foreign antagonist as the past lot have been American with Port to Port, Watcher Fleet and then Dearing.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I liked Dearing as last seasons antagonist, I agree it should be an overseas villian

The one storyline that they never hashed out was what happened with Tony & Ziva in Paris(?) 

I think this would be a good season to kill off Mceverything, he has been there long enogh and people like him but he is also low rung (outside of Palmer)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I can't see them killing off anyone in the main 4 again. Its been too long and the banter they have is good. I can definitely see Vance or Ducky getting killed off at some point, maybe Jarvis as well.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't like "case of the week" stuff.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Rush said:


> I can't see them killing off anyone in the main 4 again. Its been too long and the banter they have is good. I can definitely see Vance or Ducky getting killed off at some point, maybe Jarvis as well.


Vance would be a good choice for me, he kinda gets on my nerves, and they already have his replacment ready in Granger (Miguel Ferrer)

I have been thinking Ducky since they are obviously giving more to Palmer

Oh and they need to bring back Jamie Lee Curtis, her chemistry w/Gibbs was fantastic


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah, her character was fine in small doses but just fucking annoyed me most of the time. It also seemed way too easy/lazy writing that her son was her apparent one weakness and that it was also fairly easy to get to him seeing as both Gibbs and Dearing did it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I dunno I knda enjoyed her giving Gibbs a hard time, plus Gibbs needs a woman, although Tony does have some pretty horrible luck as of the last couple seasons. Someone killing Vance would make for a good season long story, or someone going for Abby, that'd make for an angry Gibbs and that is always pretty awesome


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Only problem with doing an Abby storyline is that there is no one to take her place. They could do another Mossad/Eli David storyline and potentially kill him off. They need to do some episodes where the plot revolves around Tony. The last lot they've done on him, weren't really on him although i suppose they did one with his old police chief fairly recently. Wouldn't mind seeing one with Ziva as lead investigator on a case.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

No not saying kill off Abby, I may not watch it! lol Was just thinking along the lines of stalker/kidnapping, McGee is familiar enough with her stuff to do it while they search I suppose

Tony needs a great storyline, they have played up his lpayful and funny stuff, but serious Tony is great and he can be a bad ass when needed Gibbs & his daughter's friend in the sinking car scene, he asked no questions just shot and killed the bad guys and jumped in after them, they need more of that


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I heard a dirtsheet rumour that this thread is only pulling 2.5's


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Might need to turn Froot heel I think


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No, we need a Dwayne like draw. :rocky


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

It has it's peaks and valleys you can't go this long w/o them, we do need a swerve though!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Russo SWERVE.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, topping the A Lister thread is a pretty big swerve.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Might need to bring Bad Blood back that should get us 3.0's at least


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Bully needs to make someone else snap (sorry Sheamus) again.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Two words guys. LOCKBOX. CHALLENGE.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What happened to Samantha? She asked if she could be a jobber then she just disappeared. She could've got the ratings up


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ please continue Whap...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

See I would have thought the ratings would be high because we're on the Road to MostRepliedRantMania, we need more star power.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's all I got.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

What we do is, we get 4 jobbers, and they pick from 4 boxes. One has a red rep from Seabs, one has Bully's prized chain, one has a shot at the Jobber Championship at Rantsamania, and the last has the Jobber Championship itself. 

It'll draw like flies to shit!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Interesting, very interesting. Please continue.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not my prized chain


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Bully ya gotta give to get...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RATINGZ GUYZ :russo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I choked Abyss with that chain

Good times


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You can have my axe.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

And that makes TEN, in three and a half weeks.










And I wouldn't necessarily call it complaining, but rather displaying how bizarre your supply of rep is, and your depressing dedication.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You could at least have cleaned it first


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't worry about the ratings guys. I'm sure Noyk will make a surprise return and it will all kick off after that.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

(drunkenly) Is that a raincoat?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes it is!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Post your rep I'll start


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> And that makes TEN, in three and a half weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is some _creepy_ ass dedication there huh?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dual Shock gives green reps out like candy


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

He's the candyman!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Let me get this straight. Is Hank Scorpio one of us or not?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

ONE OF US ONE OF US

Yeah he's alright why?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I think the most reps I received were from 316AE and Choke2death.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL k2fan blue repped ya


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

How doya blue rep?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, the tit. Ruined my beautiful green. 

I believe if somebody in red rep tries to rep somebody it shows up as that color?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah blue if they try to green rep ya and grey if they try and red rep ya I believe


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

How do I make this more legible?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

There are some days when you think. I should have not left my bed. Today is one of those days


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat Froot pony pic rep.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You don't zoom out so much Witty


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

It's alright Wit, I didn't want to be able to read it anyway.

Make it bigger next time will ya


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

But the messages are the best part


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am at uni so can't post but it is mostly hate from snow and Kobra plus a trollface from mozza


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Last green rep I got was from Tenacious.C because I took his sig...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Post yours WMJ


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I got a host of green reps because of my awesome sig. :cheer

But not for anything else. :batista3


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

CMWit, what's that program in your taskbar? The one with the orange arrow going into the blue box?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, WMJ. I repped you like 200 times,


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't believe he uses IE


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Let me get this straight. Is Hank Scorpio one of us or not?







Where is adulterous accusations coming from?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Also, LOL @ the red rep CMWit got from ogorodnikov or whatever the spastic's name is. INTERNET COWARDS ARE GO!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What was that about


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wait people still use IE?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Apparently so


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> CMWit, what's that program in your taskbar? The one with the orange arrow going into the blue box?


SAP, my work program.

Yeah how exactly do you guys ost yours as I probably went about it in the complete wrong way, lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Google Chrome is el way to go


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I've had little experience with the most recent operating systems that new IE's can only run on. In what ways has it improved?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

printscreen paste in paint, save, upload to your favourite image site then copy in here. Howd you do it?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*pops in for a second*

This rep page posting inspired me to actually look at my rep, such as it is. I have repeated green reps from folks who've been banned for being infamous trolls. Hmm...I'm sure that says something about me and that something may not be flattering. :hmm:

*pops back out*


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> printscreen paste in paint, save, upload to your favourite image site then copy in here. Howd you do it?


Exactly like that! lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you try to resize it though? If you resize it it fucks the image


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I've had little experience with the most recent operating systems that new IE's can only run on. In what ways has it improved?


It hasn't.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Google Chrome is the winner.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I’ve met God across his long walnut desk with his diplomas hanging on the wall behind him, and God asks me, “Why?”
Why did I cause so much pain?
Didn’t I realize that each of us is a sacred, unique snowflake of special unique specialness?
Can’t I see how we’re all manifestations of love?
I look at God behind his desk, taking notes on a pad, but God’s
got this all wrong.
We are not special.
We are not crap or trash, either.
We just are.
We just are, and what happens just happens.
And God says, “No, that’s not right.”
Yeah. Well. Whatever. You can’t teach God anything.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

better?

Edit, nope

Edit 2 I give up, lol


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Either I've been up too long or that URL is in different colours


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:cena


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Holy shit, I never noticed that before with Chrome :lol

It's always the little things that get you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Your chrome has been frootified


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

On Firefox it's the same as Froot.

On Safari it isn't.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I did the maths, and 137 posts separate us from eternal glory.

So let's go. The last big push.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3










<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No need to remind us every five minutes you Randy cock polishing bunghole invader

Just let it happen


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This Swift girl seems to be cool.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She may look innocent now, but mark my words in a few years she'll do a Lindsey Lohan.

Watch


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BULLY said:


> She may look innocent now, but mark my words in a few years she'll do a Lindsey Lohan.
> 
> Watch


NO! she won't. 

She will be pure and innocent for all her life.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Agreed Bully, let's just let it happen, just like prom night all over again...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I hear what you're saying and Imma let you finish

But AJ LEE is the cutest chick of all time


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Brick top?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Brick top?


You stop me when I'm walking again and I'll cut your fucking jacobs off.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Brick top?


Do you know what "nemesis" means? A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified in this case by an 'orrible cunt... me.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I love how little work Witty seems to do.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Isn't he some weasel from some pig farm?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol That Chrome thing just mindfucked me


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mozza said:


> I love how little work Witty seems to do.


Me too!!! 

btw: In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary... come again?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I don't care if he's Muhammad "I'm hard" Bruce Lee. You can't change fighters.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I have no idea what's going on right now.

I should go to bed


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Or stay up and see what happens.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I have no idea what's going on right now.
> 
> I should go to bed


Snatch quotes Bully...

I bet ya can box a little, can't ya sir? Aye, you look like a boxer.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why is the brick top gone?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Hi guys, what is going on?

Internet was off for a day... Many posts have been posted in mean time. 

Anyone got a nice recap of what I've missed (from page 500)?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Doug the Head: Avi!

Avi: Shut up and sit down, you big, bald fuck. I don't like leaving my own country, Doug, and I especially don't like leaving it for anything less then warm sandy beaches, and cocktails with little straw hats.

Doug the Head: We've got sandy beaches...

Avi: So? Who the fuck wants to see 'em? I hope you appreciate the concern I have for my friend Franky, Doug. I'm gonna find him, and you're gonna help me find him, and we're gonna start at that fight. 



RevolverSnake said:


> Why is the brick top gone?


The BT will be back, for now the TS is keeping me happy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is this legit?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Snatch quotes Bully...
> 
> I bet ya can box a little, can't ya sir? Aye, you look like a boxer.


Are you taking the piss?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Hi guys, what is going on?
> 
> Internet was off for a day... Many posts have been posted in mean time.
> 
> Anyone got a nice recap of what I've missed (from page 500)?


Not a ton, Snatch quotes, Rush & I having a great NCIS convo, people saying stuff...

You show me how to control a wild fucking gypsy and I'll show you how to control an unhinged, pig-feeding gangster.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Froot turned heel, started kicking babies so we had to let him go


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I thought you said he was a getaway driver. What the fuck can he get away from, eh?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rock n rolla > snatch


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

lol heel Froot, does not compute.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Show me Froot turning heel. I didn't think it was possible...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, noone thought Hulk Hogan would turn heel either


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Didn't you see what he said earlier?



Keyser Söze said:


> FUCK YOU ALL!! And especially fuck that Saucy donkey mangling cum stain ZANKMAN JACK!!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You're better at warping information than Molotov...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I know I was shocked too


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

thems is fightin words!!!!!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Checked his recent posts and that post isn't there Bully...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Seems legit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He said that all CM Wit does is sit on his fat ass all day and does no work. I couldn't believe it


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> He said that all CM Wit does is sit on his fat ass all day and does no work. I couldn't believe it


That's it!! Lemme at 'em!!!! I do more than just sit here, I take some smoke breaks too!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He said you couldn't work with an iron lung


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been meaning to tell you guys, I'm Barry Windham.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I can too!!! That lil fuckin Froot, why I outta!!!!!!!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Didn't you see what he said earlier?


You're like the only one here who uses "cum/x-stain" Bully. :lol

I MEAN

FUCK YOU TOO, YOU FRUITY FROOT FROOTERSON

DIP STAIN


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I knew it


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That was a good one Zankman.

No really


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Under what rock is he hiding under? Get the ponies together kid you are gonna need all the MLP help you can get!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Merci

LOL ANARK RETURNS

MISSES ANARK'S BABY HOT-BLACK-CHICK BOY!

...

GIRL!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And on that note, I'm going to bed. Peace.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Merci
> 
> LOL ANARK RETURNS
> 
> ...


He's not back. I'm Barry Windham using his account. I found his log-in details after I broke into his house to steal some biscuits. He tried to take me down on the stairs but I suplexed him from the third step through a coffee table. I've got his forum log-in, his Twitter and his Facebook. 

LOL, I just tweeted I LOVE PLAIN HOBNOBS.

:lmao

He's going to look like like such a fool. Everyone knows the chocolate ones are the best.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn them ponies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay, CM Wit and Ana.. er.. I mean Barry Windham are here, maybe I can stay awake a bit longer.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I get back from the second last disc of Season 3 of BB, and WHY IS EVERYONE ANTAGONIZING ME?? WHY AM I BEING FRAMED?? WHAT HAVE I EVER DONE????










Why are you so mean to me...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wanne be part of the Four Frootman! :draper


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I get back from the second last disc of Season 3 of BB, and WHY IS EVERYONE ANTAGONIZING ME?? WHY AM I BEING FRAMED?? WHAT HAVE I EVER DONE????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know. I was trying to stick up for you but CM Wit kept saying you were guilty, he wouldn't listen

HE WOULDN'T LISTEN


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I am gonna beat Froot with my God damned Iron Lung!!!! Where you live kid? I'm comin for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can't hide behind hugs Mister!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

(it's for the ratings)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Froot vs CM Wit Bra and Panties match


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm going to watch some Xena: Warrior Princess.

Why?

Because I'm Barry Windham.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

AAAAYYYYIIIIIIIIIII

Lez be friends Gabrielle


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't wear panties!!!!!!! Commando here!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

We still need participants for the Lockbox Challenge...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I don't wear panties!!!!!!! Commando here!


That's not PG

ATTITUDE ERA WOOOOO


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Ima gonna fuck some1 up


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

It's Windhammer time.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll see your windhammer and raise you 
JACKHAMMER BITCH


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Barry Windbag better let Anark back on soon or I am gonna US Express his old ass outta here, I will be the real Widowmaker!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Get ready for the Windhams of Change.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm gonna stuff a scorpion down Barry's throat
see what I did there?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

ooooh. Deep throat. I think I saw this movie


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You're the Windham beneath my wings.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Just about to hop on a plane to find Froot and give him a piece of my mind!! But in raelity I worked through lunch and am leaving an hour early today, it is nice outside and not many of these days left, just want to take my time on the backroads home getting stoned...then am gonna kick Froots ass or eat a box of Froot Loops, more than likely the latter and not the former


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I better log off. I'm currently incapable of posting anything other than Barry Windham puns. I don't know what happened or how to stop it. The answer is blowing in the Windham.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Help! I need some Barry. Help! Not just any Barry...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You think that's bad, I'm finding it difficult to sentence words coherently together.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> Help! I need some Barry. Help! Not just any Barry...


Ah, just get out. Go on, go. Be gone...

...with the Windham.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That Bane episode was kina dissapointing.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Where did you Barry the bodies?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

???


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> ???


The answer is blowin' in the-

Wait, I did that one already. I'm really scraping the Barryel now.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright kids. I'm tapping out.

I'm now gonna barry my head in the pillow.

Peace.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I just watched the most fucked up shit.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

ä


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Asses N Bewbs. PLS.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Where did you watch your AT w/ Jake & Finn episodes at Mozza? Could really use a good source right now when I'm done with Breaking Bad Season 3.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Done with BB season 3? Why not start season 4?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Spoiler: ASS x2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn, I've seen the actual porn of that gif.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Because BB is a series which, in my mind, is worth watching on a big screen on DVD, which I will order Season 4 of soon.

And I'm not done with it yet. Third last episode.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:datass


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Where did you watch your AT w/ Jake & Finn episodes at Mozza? Could really use a good source right now when I'm done with Breaking Bad Season 3.


Shit, I completely forgot about hooking you up. Sorry la.

http://www.1channel.ch/watch-2722947-Adventure-Time-with-Finn-and-Jake


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Damn, I've seen the actual porn of that gif.


Link in messages?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, BB is GOAT.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

hey guys whats goi-



SonoShion said:


> Damn, I've seen the actual porn of that gif.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I must have watched the American Psycho 'Hip To Be Square' scene like 50 times now.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Check your box Whap.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I must have watched the American Psycho 'Hip To Be Square' scene like 50 times now.


I must have watched the whole movie like 50 times now. :draper


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I must have watched the whole movie like 50 times now. :draper


Can't blame ya man, I'll rewatch it at some point.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Good night kids.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Mozza said:


> Shit, I completely forgot about hooking you up. Sorry la.
> 
> http://www.1channel.ch/watch-2722947-Adventure-Time-with-Finn-and-Jake


Thanks man. Those links took some tinkering, but I got them to work.

+85 karma


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm off to bed, aswell.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I just watched the most fucked up shit.


:torres


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

C'mon bitches we gotta get this post count to the top!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's new, Jobbers?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Dat posts.

KEEP 'EM COMING


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Does this thread have more post then the 'Time to ban all 11ers/12ers' thread? Ah wait it does, nevermind.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Does this thread have more post then the 'Time to ban all 11ers/12ers' thread? Ah wait it does, nevermind.


We beat it a long time ago.

THUS BEATING MY OWN LEGACY, WAIT WHUT


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

This thread is successful for a reason. It's just that damn good.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SOOOOOO close.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe we might get to a thousand pages.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The way I have it set I am only on page 223.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Maybe we might get to a thousand pages.


You know we are lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We're gonna beat the RESPECT into the *COOL KIDS* unk


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> You know we are lol.


Lol.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Users who change the page/posts per page settings < Users who leave it on defaults


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Users who change the page/posts per page settings < Users who leave it on defaults


:no:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

People who hide their log on function are usually insecure. I'm just putting that out there.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> People who hide their log on function are usually insecure. I'm just putting that out there.


I don't get that one


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Same. What you talking bout You Heard?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Seriously, do I really have to explain? C'mon now.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> The way I have it set I am only on page 223.


I thought 25 posts per page was only reserved for premiums :/

Ah well, obviously not. Here's some filler for the count.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Nah.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Alright jobbers, this thread has now 5.588 posts
There are only 9 threads in this forum who have more replies. Notice, the TNA A-Listers thread is the only non-sticky thread. Soon, this thread will have most replies in the rants section. I am so proud of us

Funny Wrestling Pictures Thread 10.108 replies
General Gaming Discussion Thread 8.469 replies
WWE 12 Thread 7.078 replies
Official Raw Ratings Thread 6.947 replies
Official Indy DVD Thread 6.768 replies
Mafia General Discussion Thread 6.674 replies
Official TNA DVD Discussion Thread 5.915 replies
EWR/TEW Discussion Thread 5.701 replies
TNA A-Listers 5.597 Rant replies
Jobbers Thread 5.588 replies


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Alright jobbers, this thread has now 5.588 posts
> There are only 9 threads in this forum who have more replies. Notice, the TNA A-Listers thread is the only non-sticky thread. Soon, this thread will have most replies in the rants section. I am so proud of us
> 
> Funny Wrestling Pictures Thread 10.108 replies
> ...


I'm excited about this!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Think of all the different topics we've gone through, people involved, people banned. Amazing.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Who will be the chosen one who will beat the rant of Cerbs with post 5598 and make this thread #1 in the rants?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Bully should be, but he's sleeping.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Somebody should wake him up


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I volunteer Froot as tribute


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm gonna green rep you all!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We're now on par...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Guess I'll do the honors then.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I nominate BULLY.

Or Crimson 3:16.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyway I'm going to bed seeya peeps. And good job!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

EWR/TEW Discussion Thread we comin for you *****


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

DualShock said:


> EWR/TEW Discussion Thread we comin for you *****


NOW CAN YOU DIG DAT?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> NOW CAN YOU DIG DAT?


SUUUUUUUUKKKKKAAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

AND THAT's THE BOTTOM LINE CAUSE US JOBBERS SAID SO!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Whee.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Noice


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Voice


I HEAR VOICES IN MY HEAD, THEY TALK TO ME, THEY UNDERSTAND...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Where ya been?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I hear voices in my head
They talk to me they call me Fred


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

DualShock said:


> I hear voices in my head
> They talk to me they call me Fred


They counsel me, they bake me hleb.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Gonna laugh when you guys are one reply away from beating the top thread and a mod locks it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

^I'm fully expecting this also. The fact that this thread has made it long enough without being closed is an alarming display of kindness on the part of the staff.

Also, such witty banter being shared above me.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> ^I'm fully expecting this also. The fact that this thread has made it long enough without being closed is an alarming display of kindness on the part of the staff.


I believe the main reason why this thread is not closed is because the mods think it will prevent other 11ers and 12ers from making new random stupid threads because anything random goes in this thread.
Members of WF Staff who think this thread should stayed open because it prevents other rants is just like some people thinking prostitution is a good thing because it prevents rape


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sooner or later it will happen but hopefully it won't until reach a least 900 pages.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

DualShock said:


> I believe the main reason why this thread is not closed is because the mods think it will prevent other 11ers and 12ers from making new random stupid threads because anything random goes in this thread.
> Members of WF Staff who think this thread should stayed open because it prevents other rants is just like some people thinking prostitution is a good thing because it prevents rape


It doesn't stop shit like "my first rant" but it's effective in the end.

Also I saw this gem on twitter


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good day.

Edit: okay no-one online I'm off to the gym.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Cheap toilet paper*

Currently taking a shit and I noticed that the toilet paper I bought is cheap as hell. I might as well be wiping my ass with sandpaper.

Why is there such a thing as cheap toilet paper? Why can't every piece of paper be soft and soothing? Why must my ass along with others suffer from rough and painful wiping?


WHY GOD WHY


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Cheap toilet paper*

Sure its the paper and not how much you have to clean?

you know being full of it and evreything...


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Cheap toilet paper*

Careful


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Cheap toilet paper*

No one wants to hear about that.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

So it's official then. We're the biggest rant.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ended up not going to the gym. Couldn't be fucked.

FTR I don't care about being the biggest rant. Hopefully now it's happened you lot can shut up about it. Jesus.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

When does tna come on over there Bully?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I dunno. I'm waiting for a download to come up on XWT

Edit: Okay it's up. Downloading now


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Cheap toilet paper*

The SOLUTION!!!!!!


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Cheap toilet paper*

If you're to do that you might as well jump in the shower after taking a shit. Damn why am I even talking about this?


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Cheap toilet paper*



kobra860 said:


> No one wants to hear about that.





Mystical said:


> If you're to do that you might as well jump in the shower after taking a shit. Damn why am I even talking about this?


Because this needs to end now!!

This post is a rallying cry for all those who are sick of painful wiping

Let us unite and take on the world 

One asshole at a time


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh ok then that's cool. What I do when I miss impact I jump onto youtube and catch it there. Usually they upload the episode 2 hours after it airs.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cheap toilet paper*

This thread is horrible.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Cheap toilet paper*



AngryPhil said:


> One *asshole* at a time





andersonasshole900 said:


> This thread is horrible.


Speak of the devil


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that's cool too. But I just like to have a copy of the episode, I have quite a wrestling collection on my pc.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cheap toilet paper*

:side:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

What's wrong with toilet paper? Is that rant material now?


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> What's wrong with toilet paper? Is that rant material now?


Toilet paper is fine

CHEAP toilet paper is the son of a bitch we need to get rid of


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hank should you be added to my sig. You part of the JOB Squad?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Why am i'm not in your sig?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

There ya go, sorry lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

And I'm off to school now, bye.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

See you later, bro.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

CMWit said:


> Anyone see the new show Revolution? Not bad, pretty decent fights scenes


Yup. I like it so far, intriguing story, decent fighting scenes, good acting, but no hot female lead :/


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sup Jobbers?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Cheap toilet paper*

This thread is complete shit.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So is this thread officially the longest rant ever?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

YES. VERY MUCH SO. That has been established probably five times now.

Does _anybody_ look back a page or two before they post?

GOOD MORNING, ALSO.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Top 10 Posters:*

BULLY 785
RevolverSnake 611
You_heard? 414
andersonasshole900 389
Whap Me Jungles 331
NoyK 286
SonoShion 273
JT Martin 250
CMWit 231
Keyser Söze 230


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys.

785 posts? My gawd.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

The bottom 3, eh? Challenge accepted!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, it doesn't even seem like I posted 414 times.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Any plans for the weekend Jobbers?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

There are no more barriers to cross. All we have in common with the uncontrollable and the insane, the vicious and the evil, all the mayhem we have caused and our utter indifference toward it we have now surpassed. Our pain is constant and sharp, and we do not hope for a better world for anyone. In fact, we want our pain to be inflicted on others. We want no one to escape. But even after admitting this, there is no catharsis; our punishment continues to elude us, and we gain no deeper knowledge of ourselfs. No new knowledge can be extracted from our telling. This Thread has meant nothing.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Any plans for the weekend Jobbers?


Not sure. No Pars game tomorrow, so perhaps might drop by my Odeon and see Sinister. Sounds froot, and has found rave reviews.

Also, need this thread be considered closed soon, may I suggest that it be moved to Games & Trivia, and be renamed "The Banter Thread" or something along those lines?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Be lazy as hell.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tomorrows Saturday here.

I'm going to my girlfriends house, have a few drinks maybe watch a movie her parents are going to make a nice dinner, then a bit of *nudge nudge wink wink*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Roode is awesome.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Anybody see that A Double heel turn coming?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Keyser Söze said:


> Not sure. No Pars game tomorrow, so perhaps might drop by my Odeon and see Sinister. Sounds froot, and has found rave reviews.
> 
> Also, need this thread be considered closed soon, *may I suggest that it be moved to Games & Trivia, and be renamed "The Banter Thread" or something along those lines?*


just go take over the old AYT (stay out of the TTT if thats still there). The AYT was the original jobbers thread.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Your sig really makes me want to kick Timberlake in the face.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Anybody see that A Double heel turn coming?


lol spoiler dude. 

Anyway I don't think it was a legit heel turn, more of a tweener turn for the match against Hardy.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lool, my bad RS.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm glad I watched it. Still stop being a moron and spoiling it for people that may not have seen it.

Use your brain.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Tomorrows Saturday here.
> 
> I'm going to my girlfriends house, have a few drinks maybe watch a movie *her parents are going to make a nice dinner, then a bit of *nudge nudge wink wink**


She has some progressive parents huh? So is this 4some a usual thing you have goin on down under?

Mornin' boys!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't worry I had already seen it. I was just concernd about people like Bully. But hhas already seen it it seems. unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> She has some progressive parents huh? So is this 4some a usual thing you have goin on down under?
> 
> Mornin' boys!!


LOL well played.

Her parents are pretty cool but not _that_ cool. HAHA


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Who's the best wrestler on TNA?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What technical wise?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

all-around


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'm glad I watched it. Still stop being a moron and spoiling it for people that may not have seen it.
> 
> Use your brain.


soooory, sheesh.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kurt Angle


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome.

What you up to BULLY?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Probably watch smackdown soon. Thought I'd shoot the shit with you lot for a while first


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd agree with Angle

ONly been at work for 58 minutes and already wawnt to leave, damn I should have slept some more, damned Skyrim...and banged up friends popping by late night


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I'd agree with Angle
> 
> ONly been at work for 58 minutes and already wawnt to leave, damn I should have slept some more, damned Skyrim...*and banged up friends popping by late night*


What :artest2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That's what's up. I advise you to watch smackdown without reading the spoilers.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

My buddy showed up a lil late night after having a few rum & cokes down at the bar "dude let's get stoned" to which I said sure, _I'll _drive, hung out for a bit to let him sober up a bit...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, that's why I'm staying out of the wrestling sections, just refresh this page


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Timezones are weird.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Shit, I can't blame you. I came across a few spoilers in the WWE section and I was mad.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I would say that Roode is the best wrestler in TNA right now.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Timezones are weird.


Every 15 degress of longitude


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's definitely up there


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I would say that Roode is the best wrestler in TNA right now.


He certainly has the best theme.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

for soem reason James Storm irks the hell outta me, big fan of both AA & Roode, which is funny as I had thought Roode was the weaker of the two when Roode & Storm ran together, yeah not so much


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> He certainly has the best theme.


Oh yeah. Easily. Mosy of the TNA themes aren't that good. AA's definitely needs to be changed. Angles and Aj's are only passable barely fitting to two of the companys biggest talents. Jeff Hardys is pretty good though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate Storm for some reason.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

All wrestlers in TNA are the Best Wrestler in TNA.

Except for Gunner.
;D

Anyways, I hope that if the mods decide to lock this thread, that they tell us up ahead.

Rant or no rant, even without a big "main topic of discussion", this thread is great. It cemented, or for some, created our own legacies. 

One day, the 13ers and 14ers will be, like "Woah!". 

---
*But hey, here is a new objective: we have to post enough as to get NoyK out of the Top 10 posters list.*


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I hate Storm too...

Roode is the best TNA star,and AJ happens to be in a Cena-ish positon.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not really a big fan of Anderson. I think they ruined him. He was a much better heel.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope Roode will beat him into a bloody mess.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

As for Storm I think I'd like him more if Shawn Michaels and Stone Cold never existed, he basically took some of Austins gimmick, (the Beer drinking ******* ) and Shawn michaels (the long hair and the finisher) and mashed them together. Trouble is he doesn't do anything even remotely as well as they do. And just looks like a poor generic copy.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Storm is cool.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> As for Storm I think I'd like him more if Shawn Michaels and Stone Cold never existed, he basically took some of Austins gimmick, (the Beer drinking ******* ) and Shawn michaels (the long hair and the finisher) and mashed them together. Trouble is he doesn't do anything even remotely as well as they do. And just looks like a poor generic copy.


The only thing original is his theme.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if I would like him better. He just sucks in my opinion. He's bad on the mic, has no charisma and looks like shit.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Would it really kill Storm to do some fucking sit ups or crunches? That gut kills him


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah he's not the greatest but hey at least he's not a smiley, suck up like Cena and Sheamus. I'll take Storm over them any day of the week.



CMWit said:


> Would it really kill Storm to do some fucking sit ups or crunches? That gut kills him


I guess it's part of his "gimmick" although that being said, Austin had a pretty decent physique


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

He drinks too much beer. :draper


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Would you share a beer with James Storm RS?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

This is now the James Storm hate thread.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hell No. :bryan


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol it's pretty nasty when the fans do it.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

WWE needs Mark back.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I would share some punches with him. :cena


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Storms been smashed over the head with that many beer bottles in his matches you'd think he'd have learnt by now. Goes to show though, drinking really is bad for your health


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I would share some punches with him. :cena


Give him a picture perfect upper cut.



BULLY said:


> Storms been smashed over the head with that many beer bottles in his matches you'd think he'd have learnt by now. Goes to show though, drinking really is bad for your health


Learn what?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Give him a picture perfect upper cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Learn what?


Not to leave beer bottles lying around the ring.

itsstillrealtomedamnit


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Not to leave beer bottles lying around the ring.
> 
> itsstillrealtomedamnit


I see.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

The fucking spikes in his hat irritate me too


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Can is better than a bottle, just ask your local Texas Rattlesnake.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually beer taste better in a bottle.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Beer, if not alcohol in general, tastes horrid. It's not even worth peer pressure.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You go on 4chan /b/ro?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I'm sorry about your damn luck


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You go on 4chan /b/ro?


:vince


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Beer, if not alcohol in general, tastes horrid. It's not even worth peer pressure.


You say that now...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Alcohol is pretty hip, I think.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> :vince


That explains your Patrick Bateman gimmick lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> That explains your Patrick Bateman gimmick lol.


Well that depends. Why?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It was a statement not a question lol.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf is 4chan?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't drink so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Beer' like Fosters, Carling, the usual off-licence drip tray fodder tastes like shite. The only popular lager I'll drink is Carlsberg. Bottled beers like Tiger are pretty amazing with a heavy meal as well. 

However, not to sound like a snob, but real ales taste damn good if you find the right ones.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You seen smilely yet RS?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> wtf is 4chan?


4chan is a simple image-based bulletin board where anyone can post comments and share images


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

In other words, if you want to smash your own face in with a brick, go to 4chan.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You seen smilely yet RS?


What?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY said:


> You say that now...


I'm aware of the fact that tastebuds evolve over time, but this really does seem like an exception to me in the future. The flavour is completely undermined by the sheer poison of all the other bullshit they throw in. The psychological effects have no benefits either, so that's even more of a detractor.



CMWit said:


> wtf is 4chan?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> In other words, if you want to smash your own face in with a brick, go to 4chan.


Lol particularly /b/ and /sp/.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Beer, if not alcohol in general, tastes horrid. It's not even worth peer pressure.


What do you drink? Try a nice sailor jerry and coke  lovely!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Froot is straight edge. unk2


And what is that smilely stuff you were talking about, You Heard?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Did I show my old age with that question? lol

Edit: fucking whippersnappers


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> What?


Lol have you been on /b/ lately? there was a shitstorm about the movie because it has 4chan /b/ references in the entire movie.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> wtf is 4chan?


You don't wanna know.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol have you been on /b/ lately? there was a shitstorm about the movie because it has 4chan /b/ references in the entire movie.


I must have missed that. Well, to my defense I mostly browse /gif/ :draper.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I must have missed that. Well, to my defense I mostly browse /gif/ :draper.


Alright.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy shit. That movie looks sick.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What movie?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Holy shit. That movie looks sick.


I think the mask are made from human skin. We have got to see that shit.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I think we should check that out.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Yes, I think we should check that out.


Barry Windham?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Windham I gonna stop these stupid fucking puns? It's really stressing me out.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Barry Windham?


:kobe Pay attention.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Barry Windham?


:cena


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah Smiley looks fucking sick, I heard about it ages ago but nothing since


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Windham I gonna stop these stupid fucking puns? It's really stressing me out.


It sounds like you have a widow problem.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Heres the description for the movie.



> After discovering an urban legend on 4chan's /b/ board of a demented serial killer that has nothing but a carved 'smilely' on his face, Ashley, a mentally fragile teen, must decide whether she is going insane, or the next victim.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just spolied myself the ending because it is probably a pretty bad movie and a waste of time, but if that ending I just reed is legit that movie is fucking lolzy. :troll


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I just spolied myself the ending because it is probably a pretty bad movie and a waste of time, but if that ending I just reed is legit that movie is fucking lolzy. :troll


I know it to lol. It has a big twist on it!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Biggest Twist of all time. Shamalalalan style.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I definitely agree. It is up there with The usual suspects.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Best twist in a movie:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Someone PM me the big twist of the Smiley film please. Had a quick look and read two reviews that didn't tell me. Motivation to find out for myself has waned.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Someone PM me the big twist of the Smiley film please. Had a quick look and read two reviews that didn't tell me. Motivation to find out for myself has waned.


You're a barry barry lazy person.

Edit: sorry that was terrible.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Spoiler:They did it for da lulz.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Best twist in a movie:


*Correction:*
Best twist in a movie


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How about this one?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_Heard You_Know_It!!

No Bully


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CMWit said:


> *Correction:*
> Best twist in a movie


I don't get that reference.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> You_Heard You_Know_It!!
> 
> No Bully


iper


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheech twisted a very large joint, bone, spliff, jibber, doobie, fatty


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I don't get that reference.


:kobe


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CM Wit is an old hippy.

You_know_it


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

rton


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> CM Wit is an old hippy.
> 
> You_know_it


Yeah he is...actually picked up a new bag last night, yum yum


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Chubby Checker da Twist legend


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:batista


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Fail lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Cheap toilet paper*



AngryPhil said:


> Because this needs to end now!!
> 
> This post is a rallying cry for all those who are sick of painful wiping
> 
> ...


So they merged Phil's rant with the Jobber thread? fpalm


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That happened ages ago why bring it up


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> That happened ages ago why bring it up


I was asleep when they did it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


>


lol, Bill Paxton, he was such a pussy in Ture Lies (loved that movie)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I loved Jamie Lee Curtis in that movie and her awkward but sexy dancing


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

wat


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I loved Jamie Lee Curtis in that movie and her awkward but sexy dancing


That was great but for some odd reason the scene right before that with her making the modifications to her dress was hotter, IMO


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> wat


 What he said.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who are you saying what to? We are talking about True Lies. Haven't you seen it?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

If they have not seen True Lies I call from an immediate banishment from this for at LEAST 15 seconds


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Who are you saying what to? We are talking about True Lies. Haven't you seen it?


He's saying wat to my pic i think.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


>


If you like Disturbed you might like this band too.






Edit: I wonder if I'm the only one who waits for someone to take the bottom post of a page


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

2 things wrong with them BULLY:

1) Far too much screaming. Disturbed songs always have a nice melody going to them, and don't have to rely on their lead vocalist sounding like he's having a hard time coughing up a hairball.

2) Disturbed has symbolic, thought-provoking, diverse lyrics, which relate to real-life issues experienced by the band members. Your band has, erm, this.

_"Every time you speak my name 
(My name, my name) 
My image it just burns away 
(away, away) 
Everytime you speak my name 
(My name, my name) 
My image it just, it just, it just BURNS AWAY, burns away 
burns away, burns away, away, away, away 
(Give me that)

I could care less than for your grandiosity 
I had to skin the cat for curiosity 
I could care less than for your sickening pompous ways 
Every time you speak my name, my image burns away 

I could care less 
I could care less 
I could care less 
I could care less

Don't you know our lives are on trial now 
And if we lose were going straight to hell (2x)"_

Yeah...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The season premier of it's always sunny was pretty good.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

unk3 @froot


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No, you're not Bully. I mostly wating aswell.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's always sunny is great. One of the best shows on tv


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes it is. unk


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone seen the debut of Arrow? I missed it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Is the 2010 Wolfman remake worth watching?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that the one with Benicio Del Torro or whatever his name is?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good night everyone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sleep tight.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Good Night.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Good night everyone.












Nevermind


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol DualShock been time zoned.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> Is that the one with Benicio Del Torro or whatever his name is?


Indeed.

I MUST SEE ALL THE SUSPECTS' FILMS


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Lol DualShock been time zoned.


I just watch WrestleMania 28 live. OMG Rocky won!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That wolfman movie is okay. I watched it once was entertained but no need to watch it another time.



Is this to edgy for this forum?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

hm. hm.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That gif is hot RS! where is that from?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

South Korean women are so well-groomed.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Like that chick in your sig?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

She's japanese. Japanese women are dirty and unshaved more often than not but still docile.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> She's japanese. Japanese women are dirty and unshaved more often than not but still docile.


So true. In pornos their vaginas are usually hairy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That girl from the gif is Stoya.
And Asian girls are hot.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

What is the obsession with the Japanese and pubes?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RS, I am set now.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> What is the obsession with the Japanese and pubes?


What obsession?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> RS, I am set now.


:draper


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> What obsession?


No one in Japan shaves.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

So hot! :datass



Whap Me Jungles said:


> No one in Japan shaves.


Now that is a overstatement.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So, do you guys shave?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Naw. Do you?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

<3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

To be honest, I'm not shaven right now.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> To be honest, I'm not shaven right now.


I heard that girls in 2012 like it shaved. As soon as you know it men across the world will shave their balls lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I like it when a girl is shaved so I'm going to shave when I think will hook up with some girl. unk


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah go for it. Shaving your testicles makes you more aerodynamic when you have sex.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

And when there is not hair it makes your Penis look bigger.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hell yeah it does. We both know that to girls, size really do matter.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Hank should you be added to my sig. You part of the JOB Squad?


Why yes.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pussy, Ass and Bewbs only PLS. So, whats the most bizarre scenario where you've got a blowjob?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

When I paid for it. :vince


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol a girl was blowing me and a little pee hit her lip. She was like "eww wtf" and she went to brush her teeth. My face was red I was embarrassed. Has this happen to y'all?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Anyone seen the debut of Arrow? I missed it.


I did, thought is was pretty decent, I guess it was the networks highest rated show in like 3 years. They took a couple liberties with his story but nothing too bad (yet)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol a girl was blowing me and a little pee hit her lip. She was like "eww wtf" and she went to brush her teeth. My face was red I was embarrassed. Has this happen to y'all?


It's impossible to piss with a full erection. So unless the chick is blowing you and you failed to get hard, we got a VIRGIN in the house.

Go on, deny it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol a girl was blowing me and a little pee hit her lip. She was like "eww wtf" and she went to brush her teeth. My face was red I was embarrassed. Has this happen to y'all?


Nope. :draper


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

"You_hard?"

"No. Have a bit of wee."


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I did, thought is was pretty decent, I guess it was the networks highest rated show in like 3 years. They took a couple liberties with his story but nothing too bad (yet)


Yeah as soon as I saw the trailer I knew it'll be good, imdb gave it a 9.1/10. He reminds me of Robin from Batman.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

IMDB gave that trash a 9?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Yeah as soon as I saw the trailer I knew it'll be good, imdb gave it a 9.1/10. He reminds me of Robin from Batman.


The one liberty the took that I was like wtf? Was making his sister Speedy...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> "You_hard?"
> 
> "No. Have a bit of wee."


Haha, I guess I still had a little urine left after I went to the bathroom that day.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know what the better show is Breaking Bad or Mad Men.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> The one liberty the took that I was like wtf? Was making his sister Speedy...


I have no idea what you're talking about tbh.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I don't know what the better show is Breaking Bad or Mad Men.


BB, no question.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Doesn't matter I'm going to watch some Mad Men now. What season and episode should I watch?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

From season 1, episode 1 obviously.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I have already seen every episode at least once. So, I just though you guys could name me your favorite episodes.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about tbh.


lol, Speedy was Green Arrow's sidekick, it's like making Robin Batman's lil sister


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> lol, Speedy was Green Arrow's sidekick, it's like making Robin Batman's lil sister


Haha, i see what you're saying now. Hopefully they put on a encore episode.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw, which was that tv shows series' website again?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How about starting with a new one, RS? I can recommend you Luther (UK) with Idris Elba from The Wire. 9/10 Greatness TV Series.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I recommend Chewin' the Fat.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I actually have season 1 of The Wire here but I just wanted to see some Mad Men. :draper


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

If you can find either online someplace I would suggest The Sheild and Deadwood


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Though nothing's better than Breaking Bad. Breaking Bad changed the world.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Gamestop overprices shit so much, especially with the stupid ass power reward points.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So, I watched an episode of Mad Men afterall. My Kentucky Home, one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RS, do you watch The Walking Dead?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No, I watched like the first 3 episodes but it didn't really click with me.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> No, I watched like the first 3 episodes but it didn't really click with me.


Such a shame, a really good show, 3rd season to premeire this Sunday, I am excited as we get a human antagonist this season in addition to the hordes of zombies


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Such a shame, a really good show, 3rd season to premeire this Sunday, I am excited *as we get a human antagonist this season* in addition to the hordes of zombies


Shane says hi.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, maybe I will watch the premier or would that be a bad idea. I mean obviously you don't start a show in the third season but it's not like there happend really that much or am I wrong?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Well, maybe I will watch the premier or would that be a bad idea. I mean obviously you don't start a show in the third season but it's not like there happend really that much or am I wrong?


Read the plot summaries on Wikipedia and then start watching the third season.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Anark said:


> Shane says hi.


Yeah but Shane was not the main antagonist, just Rick's. This season we get The Governor and his lil army.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Just saw my old teacher on Chatroulette looking for pussy! Ha!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I am currently watching Prison Break. Season 1 was epic, season 2 was good, season 3 was meh, but season 4 sucks! I only have a few episodes left to watch.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Watch Oz if you haven't. One of my all-time favourite shows. Every episode was entertaining.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Justified is also a very good show


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Watch Oz if you haven't. One of my all-time favourite shows. Every episode was entertaining.


I'll get on it if it's on netflix.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, I guess I start with season 3 then.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Am I the only one here that when he reads You_Heard? they read as if in a football huddle "Play is lighting off right gold, YOU_HEARD?!"


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I think you are.

Guys what should I play: WWE '12 or Dark Souls?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't played a wrestling game in years, never liked the physics of them


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe the most beautiful Boss fight track I've ever heard.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Am I the only one here that when he reads You_Heard? they read as if in a football huddle "Play is lighting off right gold, YOU_HEARD?!"


Haha, most people think of this,


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Yes, I think you are.
> 
> Guys what should I play: WWE '12 or Dark Souls?


Dark Souls.

Also, I miss this theme.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

today i seen a man who i could only assume was in his 70s wearing a tuxedo, urinating on a public path nodded at me and gave me a wink in a non sexual context, the bizarre situations that occur when i go to buy some dog food.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That thread got closed. Why do everything has to be in one thread? that's no fun.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

A new Thread for a picture is a bit too much. Also it was already posted in the Rock sticky.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

He fucking called him phillip way to fucking go


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> A new Thread for a picture is a bit too much. Also it was already posted in the Rock sticky.


Yeah but if it was never posted I wouldn't never knew about it. I usually don't post in sticky threads because I don't want to read through 500 pages.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:Rock3


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

iper


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been up all night.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I go to bed.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> :draper


I don't get it...


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

wat is this trickery?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good morning. Fuck I'm sore today, wrecked myself at the gym yesterday.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Morning? Fuck that, it's 3:42am, and I'm giving my eyes their own tumours staring at the screen playing MAG.

Also, hai :3

Have reverted back to my old ways. Will hopefully be less cranky and business-y from now on.

_*morning hug*_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I've been up all night.


You ain't been doing meth, have you?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Morning? Fuck that, it's 3:42am, and I'm giving my eyes their own tumours staring at the screen playing MAG.
> 
> Also, hai :3
> 
> ...


My reaction


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Why so meth


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I've been up all night.


The hbk part:






:lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Anybody see the video of the bus driver in Cleveland that uppercut the shit out some girl?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I saw it in the anything section of this forum


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Anybody see the video of the bus driver in Cleveland that uppercut the shit out some girl?


Hell yeah I saw it. That upper cut was justifiable. Bitch had it coming.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> You ain't been doing meth, have you?


:austin


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

He shouldn't have hit her that hard.

Mike Tyson jealous of that uppercut.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> He shouldn't have hit her that hard.
> 
> Mike Tyson jealous of that uppercut.


She got off easy tbh. I would have hit her harder lol.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Anybody see the video of the bus driver in Cleveland that uppercut the shit out some girl?


I just seen it right now. Check this video out:






The black guy wasn't young but this shit was unexpected from that old ass guy. The old guy was being racist as fuck but he can sure throw hands.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I seen that on World Star a while back and on TruTV. Wasn't the old guy a former Marine?

Either way, no way that old man would have beat me like that. Regardless of age, I would have fucked that old geezer up. But, black dude shouldn't have been fucking with him.




As for the girl, don't know if I would have punched the shit out of her. Maybe choke her or slam her but I would have been worried if I hit the girl that hard and didn't knock her out.

She on World Star talking bout "it was like Mortal Kombat". It did look like it when dude say "finish him".


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> She got off easy tbh. I would have hit her harder lol.





El Chapo said:


> Regardless of age, I would have fucked that old geezer up. But, black dude shouldn't have been fucking with him.
> 
> As for the girl, don't know if I would have punched the shit out of her. Maybe choke her or slam her but I would have been worried if I hit the girl that hard and didn't knock her out.


It's really hard to type with the palm of my hand clamped to my face.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Keyser Söze said:


> Beer, if not alcohol in general, tastes horrid. It's not even worth peer pressure.


Sure it's not 



Marty Vibe said:


> 'Beer' like Fosters, Carling, the usual off-licence drip tray fodder tastes like shite. The only popular lager I'll drink is Carlsberg. Bottled beers like Tiger are pretty amazing with a heavy meal as well.
> 
> However, not to sound like a snob, but real ales taste damn good if you find the right ones.


Fosters is amazing.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> It's really hard to type with the palm of my hand clamped to my face.


It sounds to me like you suffer from SPS, or what's more widely known as "Sticky Palms syndrome"


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> It sounds to me like you suffer from SPS, or what's more widely known as "Sticky Palms syndrome"


Looks like he doesn't clean his hands after beating off.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Masturbation IS A SIN.

God didn't give you millions of sperm per load so you could waste them by spunking over pictures of Bea Arthur from the Golden Girls.

Y'all gonna burn. And I don't mean that weird sensation You_Heard gets when he pisses on his girlfriend's mouth while she's sucking him off.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Anark said:


> Masturbation IS A SIN.
> 
> God didn't give you millions of sperm per load so you could waste them by spunking over pictures of Bea Arthur from the Golden Girls.
> 
> Y'all gonna burn. And I don't mean that weird sensation You_Heard gets when *he pisses on his girlfriend's mouth while she's sucking him off.*


Erm What? :ns


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Erm What? :ns


If you're not going to read the thread then don't fucking post in it.

It's an in-joke. A reference to a previous conversation that happened but a few pages ago.

Pay attention.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Anark said:


> If you're not going to read the thread then don't fucking post in it.
> 
> It's an in-joke. A reference to a previous conversation that happened but a few pages ago.
> 
> Pay attention.


Well, I see someone's a little uppity.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Anark said:


> It's really hard to type with the palm of my hand clamped to my face.


So, you'll let an old man whoop your ass?

And I don't condone punching on women, as it's other ways to calm them down.

1-800-Choke Dat Hoe!!!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Well, I see someone's a little uppity.


You should try being more shut-uppity.



El Chapo said:


> So, you'll let an old man whoop your ass?


I wouldn't start a fight with one in the first place.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Anark said:


> You should try being more shut-uppity.


That's it. I'm no longer not condoning the destruction of the goonies. It is still 1985 right?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> It is still 1985 right?


I remember back then, my greatest hope for life was that one day I would own a calculator watch.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Anark said:


> I wouldn't start a fight with one in the first place.


What if he started it? You're gonna let him fuck you up?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Anark said:


> I remember back then, my greatest hope for life was that one day I would own a calculator watch.


I remember thinking Boris Becker was the greatest man on the face of the earth.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> I remember back then, my greatest hope for life was that one day I would own a calculator watch.


I had a transformers watch. In order to see the time, you had to open Optimus Primes head.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> What if he started it? You're gonna let him fuck you up?


Not a big dude and in shape fella like in that video no, but he didn't start it. He walked away. I haven't watched it with the sound (I'm awake early and the gf is still asleep next to me), so I don't know what he said to make the younger lad go after him, but the old boy didn't throw first. Plus he was not that old looking and was in good shape.

I don't think there are many frail old men starting fights. Maybe in your 'hood.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I remember thinking Boris Becker was the greatest man on the face of the earth.


Yeah, I loved Boris too. He was a dude.



BULLY said:


> I had a transformers watch. In order to see the time, you had to open Optimus Primes head.


I hated those watches. Calculator watches all the way for me. I always wanted a nice silvery one. I also remember always choosing Casio as my sponsor when I was playing California Games on my mate's Amiga 500 because of my unfulfilled love of calculator watches.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, in my "hood", most the old white men are racist. I already told the 1 story bout the racist old man who got his false teeth kicked out and broken for calling a group of kids "n-words". I even told the story about the mini race riot that started with an old, drunk white man calling 2 kids "n-words".

I wouldn't pick a fight with an old man but if he fucks wit me, I will destroy him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

And there was Heysel... but will leave that for another day.

Also, Chapo whats the biggest donneybroke you've been involved in? Me and about 8 of my mates tangled with 7 pakis for trying to kick us off the field while we were playing footie


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

5318808 - Don't pretend you haven't done this at least once.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> 5318808 - Don't pretend you haven't done this at least once.


I think it's 55378008


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BULLY said:


> 5318808 - Don't pretend you haven't done this at least once.


I remember there being a way to get "55378008" through a long and somewhat complicated story. It involved a woman whose breasts were 222 big.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I remember there being a way to get "55378008" through a long and somewhat complicated story. It involved a woman whose breasts were 222 big.


Googled it, and the sum is 6922251 x 8. So you make a story out of adding those numbers and the times by 8 and you end up with boobless.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> I think it's 55378008


Well that depends. Do you want Boobies or Boobless?

I know which I prefer.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> And there was Heysel... but will leave that for another day.
> 
> Also, Chapo whats the biggest donneybroke you've been involved in? Me and about 8 of my mates tangled with 7 pakis for trying to kick us off the field while we were playing footie


We usually outnumbered whoever we had beef with. But, everytime it was an all out brawl, I was never around, especially in the clubs.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Well that depends. Do you want Boobies or Boobless?
> 
> I know which I prefer.


You said bobbies, though. They're street cops in the UK.

I like boobies. I haven't said the word boobies for years. It feels good. It's going to be my word for the day.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oops.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> We usually outnumbered whoever we had beef with. But, everytime it was an all out brawl, I was never around, especially in the clubs.


Clubs are hilarious to watch for the when it kicks off. All these mongs thinking the're hard and getting twated by bouncers, coppers, other mongs.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hank Scorpio said:


> And there was Heysel... but will leave that for another day.
> 
> Also, Chapo whats the biggest donneybroke you've been involved in? Me and about 8 of my mates tangled with 7 pakis for trying to kick us off the field while we were playing footie


:lol Pakis

At least it wasn't a herd of Islanders



BULLY said:


> 5318808 - Don't pretend you haven't done this at least once.


That's what Year 7 maths was all about. Fuck trigonometry and algebra and all that shit, typing BOOBIES on the calculator was what the go was.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Clubs are hilarious to watch for the when it kicks off. All these mongs thinking the're hard and getting twated by bouncers, coppers, other mongs.


For a while, our local bouncers would have tasers. Somebody fought, they tased them, took them outside, handcuff them around a pole and deliver rib shots until the cops show up. Club has since been closed down when somebody pulled a gun on 1 of the bouncers.

I just don't understand the point of fighting in a club. Who goes to the club to fight? Too many girls thats single and ready to mingle.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> That's what Year 7 maths was all about. Fuck trigonometry and algebra and all that shit, typing BOOBIES on the calculator was what the go was.


And sword fights with compasses.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was at a club here in Melbourne when the bouncers were attacked with machetes an asian dude was denied entry so he came back with a few of his boys and shit hit the fan.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

BULLY said:


> shit hit the fan.


Hopefully they were able to clean it properly 

That cheap stuff doesn't seem to do the trick


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Weapon. Of. Choice.

No bouncers fuck with me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Weapon. Of. Choice.
> 
> No bouncers fuck with me.


Reminds me of a scene from one of the greatest films ever made:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Reminds me of a scene from one of the greatest films ever made:


Blocked in my country. It's not even my country. I just live here.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Try this one


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

AngryPhil said:


> Hopefully they were able to clean it properly
> 
> That cheap stuff doesn't seem to do the trick


I liked you better when your gimmick was posting videos instead of words


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't you mean:



Anark said:


> And sword fights with penises.


Sorry, I had to do it.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I liked you better when your gimmick was posting videos instead of words


Fine here is a video 








> My 6 year old cousin from Pittsburgh is basically the most bad ass kid of all time. He’s had brain and spine cancer for 3 years and is still fighting it to this day. Doctors gave him less than a 1% chance to live. Makes you put things into perspective. His wish is to meet WWE wrestler Daniel Bryan so can you help spread the word. Check my mans YouTube video.
> Thanks fellas


Actually in all seriousness this kid is pretty legit. Good taste as well a kid that young opting to see him over Cena


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Try this one


Blocked again. You're just teasing me now.




El Chapo said:


> Don't you mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... no, that's not what I mean. I'm going to back away slowly now. Very slowly. Easy now. You just stay right there.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't pretend you've never "crossed swords" before.



Anark said:


> Blocked again. You're just teasing me now.


Do yourself a favour and rent/buy/steal the movie. You can thank me later.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Don't pretend you've never "crossed swords" before.


That's a piss reference though, with the swords being the streams of piss. And no, I've never done that. The closest I came to that would be when me and a few lads stood in a circle around a camp fire we needed to put out. There might have been a few accidental parries then.

I've certainly never fought a man's penis away with my own penis. How would that work anyway? Do you hold it in your hand and flip it about or just let it hang and rely on hip swings and pelvic thrusts?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Needed a break from the 'sword fight' discussion


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

All good.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Looks on here for 5 minutes and see talking a dick swinging contest. Lol what?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Blame Anark. Apparently that's how the french people say hello. 

The more you know.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I've got a break from my day to day drudgery for two weeks, so expect me to be posting more.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Another lucid dream. I'm a perverted psychopath.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Another lucid dream. I'm a perverted psychopath.


Go on


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Say what if you like to sleep with your own sister


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Another lucid dream. I'm a perverted psychopath.


Welcome to the club


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Say what if you like to sleep with your own sister


What :austin


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Keyser Söze said:


> RevolverSnake said:
> 
> 
> > :draper
> ...


EXPLURN


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> EXPLURN


What? :draper


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

No, seriously, why did that belong in my Impact records thread?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Come on RS. You're better than that.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, yeah, that.Well, that was just for the lulz. It was kinda funny that you were always posting that you updated the thread but there were almost no responses. :rocky


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Replies aren't required. It simply makes for a good reference as to who is going over and who is doing the job.

Also, morning. How we feeling today? :3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Replies aren't required. It simply makes for a good reference as to who is going over and who is doing the job.
> 
> Also, morning. How we feeling today? :3


My morning is good so far. Doing some weight training and reading some shit here is always nice. :draper


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Just realised I haven't bought Offical Nintendo Mag three months in a row.

NGamer was the better magazine anyway.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't buy shitty videya game magazin's.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I just look up game reviews and such online.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Only magazine I buy nowadays is Power Slam, primarily for the writers' opinions. I'll bet that printed media won't be around completely in 5 years.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Any thought's on Survivior series 2009? I'm about to watch it for the first time. Well, I know how all the matches end but whatever.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I used to buy gaming magazines back in the day but that was mainly for the demo discs, the magazine was just a bonus really.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Didn't watch. It was that time of the year again when I lost a significant interest in WWE's product. It's an annual thing that usually occurs halfway through the summer storyline and ends at Survivor Series.

The matchmaking was weird, however. Both the main event triple threats basically shared the exact same storyline.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, KingCal called the WWE championship Triple Thread a playful but mysterious little Main Event match.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*(MPAA)
Rated NC-17 for extreme aberrant sexual and violent content including explicit dialogue.*

I had business trip to Shangai to cut some deals. We met at some Hotel and signed contracts while I was eleminating some bizarre points those chinese gentlemen were requesting, like naked pictures of old people or dead animals. 

However, we were done and me and my partners went to some clubs in Triads districts. We talked to some bitches in fucking chinese, that was the point where I realised that I was dreaming. 

Me, doffing off my clothes and starting to hit the DJ with a bottle of champagne for playing songs of my Youtube playlist. 
Some huge big boobed chinese started to throw me around and afterwards sucked my feet and dick. My partners told me it was a ****** but I did't give a damn. 

I came like 100 times and the dancefloor was fraught with cum. Triads came in with machine guns slipped all over it and broke their neck immediately. I heard a screeching sound and my body got trapped by the cum which transformed to a huge ball. I arrived in paradise.

Someone send this to Gaspar Noe, he would be intersted in picturizing this.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I won't lie, I have genuinely never heard a professional wrestling match be described as "mysterious".


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> *(MPAA)
> Rated NC-17 for extreme aberrant sexual and violent content including explicit dialogue.*
> 
> I had business trip to Shangai to cut some deals. We met at some Hotel and signed contracts while I was eleminating some bizarre points those chinese gentleman were requesting, like naked pictures of old people or dead animals.
> ...


Sounds like one of El Chapos stories lol.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I used to buy gaming magazines back in the day but that was mainly for the demo discs, the magazine was just a bonus really.


Me too. I have about 30 old Playstation 1 Magazines that I bought just because of Demo discs.










I also remember in the early nineties that you could get the old Nintendo magazines for free


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Me too. I have about 30 old Playstation 1 Magazines that I bought just because of Demo discs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the Cool Boarders 2 demo. Man I played that demo to death. That game was awesome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> I won't lie, I have genuinely never heard a professional wrestling match be described as "mysterious".


:snrub


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I won't lie, I have genuinely never heard a professional wrestling match be described as "mysterious".


That's Cal for you.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So, I guess we're making the #6000 today?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Any good Metal Albums that came out this year?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

or Post-Grunge?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Machine Head's - Unto the locust was a pretty good album. Not sure if it was released this year though.

Edit: okay it was actually released late last year. Good album though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

6000 posts. Thread will be killed soon then.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Joey Ryan will keep it alive.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If it does it does.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Mods don't have the balls to close this.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

The thread already took some damage so why not?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What damage?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't be stupid.

Anyway, another good album was the new Disturbed. Although to be fair there wasn't a lot going on this year that I was a fan of.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mila Kunis :mark:

Edit - 6000th :yes


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I missed the 6000 

Proud it went to MILA though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Mila Kunis :mark:
> 
> Edit - 6000th :yes


Kunis is Overrated.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Mila Kunis :mark:


She got judged sexiest woman in the world. Well deserved I reckon.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

All of ya!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Any good Metal Albums that came out this year?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Mozza said:


> All of ya!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Shinedown aren't metal


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well worthy of the 6000th post.



Mozza said:


> All of ya!












:troll


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :troll


I'll be back in roughly 29 seconds


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Shinedown aren't metal


Alternative metal
Hard rock
Post-grunge
Southern rock
Nu metal
Heavy metal
(Wikipedia)

Close enough


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wikipedia said that? God. The things they class as metal these days.

No offense.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Mozza said:


>


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup peeps! Well done on the 6000 posts!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks sir. Great songs so far, I'm hell and and Darkness within are beauty.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Mozza said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Go easy on the gif posting, it slows things down too much.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What did you think of the latest Disturbed album?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It's too artsy for my taste.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


>


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lost children or Asylum? They're both great.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Star Wars Episode 2: Attack of the Clones is on TV in a bit where I live, gonna give it a rewatch.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Lost Children. Apparently they're on a "hiatus"


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Question: What's so hot about Mila Kunis?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't mind a bit of taryn terrell 



Spoiler: taryn tarell



[


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't like her face. And I still hate her for dumping McIntyre.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Taryn's not bad.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She's pretty much the highlight of the knockout's division for me.

Quite sad considering she's only the ref.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Another lucid dream. I'm a perverted psychopath.


_I must have dreamed a thousand dreams
Been haunted by a million screams_


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What about Tara, Kim and Tessmacher?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The new Rozay clip is beautiful. 

http://vimeo.com/51120246


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> What about Tara, Kim and Tessmacher?


Tessmacher and Tara are hot but Kim is not.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tara = meh. Tessmacher = yeh. kim = neh.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I have 3 options.

1. Going out in Austria 2nite and hit on some butts.
2. Cinema, watching Savage.
3. Staying at home listening to music and hanging on the playsi.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Option 1.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Option 1.


This. :draper


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Then, hair to the back, suit up & condoms in my suit coat.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That's the way to go.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Option 3.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> Option 3.


I don't want to get you drunk, but, ah, that's a very fine Chardonnay you're not drinking.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going to bed. Night everyone.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I don't want to get you drunk, but, ah, that's a very fine Chardonnay you're not drinking.


I'll go get a Red Bull from the fridge thanks, I'll need that caffeine to stay up all night playing video games.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Mindlessly had the stream of American Psycho on in the background for little reason, and overheard the scene where Patrick describes eating some of his victims. 

I'm now in an even worse mood for craving deep fried human than when I was eating everyone in Fallout 3. Seriously, is there anywhere on the net you could buy this stuff?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Good night Bully.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Mindlessly had the stream of American Psycho on in the background for little reason, and overheard the scene where Patrick describes eating some of his victims.
> 
> I'm now in an even worse mood for craving deep fried human than when I was eating everyone in Fallout 3. Seriously, is there anywhere on the net you could buy this stuff?


Are you knapman22 on DeviantArt?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Eeeyup. Nice artwork, I noticed.

I don't do art, but my favourites page is packed with content.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Y U NO DO ART?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Can't. Can write though. Might take a gander at that on dA some day.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

he's Knapman22 who was banned for posting pony porn or something.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Froot check out the It's always sunny in Philadelphia episode "Mac and Dennis: Manhunter"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

...So.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh god.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't say that was the reaction I _wasn't_ expecting.. Ehh, well deserved to be honest. :/


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

How ironic the text in the signature


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you that Jiglet troll?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> ...So.





NoyK said:


> Can't say that was the reaction I _wasn't_ expecting.. Ehh, well deserved to be honest. :/


I'm in the mood for a fight, Noik, so up your game or fuck the fuck off right now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They. keep. coming. back.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> They. keep. coming. back.












HE IS NOT A NUGGET!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I admit I was pretty damn non-sensical this past month with all the lies, made up stories, and crap I've posted.

But JIGLET? Come on, I was a pretty shite poster since my Rants 'breakdown' if you wanna call it that way, but at least I have a grammar. _(even though it's not 100% flawless, since my mother tongue isn't English)_


Anark, sorry to disappoint man, not into it now. Or soon.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Anark, sorry to disappoint man, not into it now. Or soon.


Aren't you the pathetic plonker who got exposed for having multiple accounts and constantly repping himself with them?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Anark vs NoyK? My money is on Anark.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> Aren't you the pathetic plonker who got exposed for having multiple accounts and constantly repping himself with them?



This was a complete misunderstanding, although I did deserve the ban since I didn't read Rules as deeply as I should have (silly me)

I created a secondary account, 'Skiie', and I kept Repping that account with my main one, 'NoyK'. The reason I was doing that, is because I wanted to calculate the Rep Power, how it worked, and how it is. And when I found out a whole thread explaining that (again, silly me for not searching..), I didn't do that ever again. Plus, I only repped my main account "NoyK" twice with my secondary "Skiie" to test it, and all I got was *1* Rep point from it, and I'm sure an Admin/Moderator can check and verify this.

I guess that's why my ban was lifted earlier than expected?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Anark said:


> Aren't you the pathetic plonker who got exposed for having multiple accounts and constantly repping himself with them?


Arh shit son, straight to the groin there.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Anark vs NoyK? My money is on Anark.


Everyone would bet on Anark


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK lost all credibility.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If it's a battle of wits, Noyks armed with a spoon, while Anarks carrying a fucking gattling gun.

I don't want any part of this, I've dealt with enough morons for one day.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> This was a complete misunderstanding, although I did deserve the ban since I didn't read Rules as deeply as I should have (silly me)
> 
> I created a secondary account, 'Skiie', and I kept Repping that account with my main one, 'NoyK'. The reason I was doing that, is because I wanted to calculate the Rep Power, how it worked, and how it is. And when I found out a whole thread explaining that (again, silly me for not searching..), I didn't do that ever again. Plus, I only repped my main account "NoyK" twice with my secondary "Skiie" to test it, and all I got was *1* Rep point from it, and I'm sure an Admin/Moderator can check and verify this.
> 
> I guess that's why my ban was lifted earlier than expected?


This explanation is more worse and pathetic than all the posts of him in this thread combined
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/638520-noyk-fucking-chastity-then.html


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

There really should be a whole WF PPV schedule. We've already got Rantsamania in April, so what would be the others?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't worry, I'm not going to pull off anything similar than I did this last month on Rants. I could go ahead and explain (kinda) the reason why out of the blue I completely turned into an a-hole once I stepped onto Rants Section (and I mean since the Bad Blood mambo-jambo) , when (not trying to brag) some people have even claimed I was pretty decent outside of Rants. Looking back to most of the crap, I'm kinda embarassed to be honest. I really need to throw some special apologies to a selective handfull of people here later..
And the saddest part of all of this is that it draggon on to my personal life, but that's another story.

But yeah, although I'm sure most, if not all of you will definitely not accept this after all the lies and bullshit I pulled off, I guess I'll just have to prove myself with time that I mean everything I stated up.

Yeah yeah, "NoyK's gone softy, boo". Just got my normal state of mind back. :/


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> This was a complete misunderstanding, although I did deserve the ban since I didn't read Rules as deeply as I should have (silly me)
> 
> I created a secondary account, 'Skiie', and I kept Repping that account with my main one, 'NoyK'. The reason I was doing that, is because I wanted to calculate the Rep Power, how it worked, and how it is. And when I found out a whole thread explaining that (again, silly me for not searching..), I didn't do that ever again. Plus, I only repped my main account "NoyK" twice with my secondary "Skiie" to test it, and all I got was *1* Rep point from it, and I'm sure an Admin/Moderator can check and verify this.
> 
> I guess that's why my ban was lifted earlier than expected?


You're a sensitive soul, aren't you, Noik? I'll give you ten minutes to GET THE FUCK OUT OF RANTS before I harass your every post with Youtube videos of songs that include the word and derivatives of the word CRY


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Anybody know a good source for Ministry Undertaker pics?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

google.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lmao Noyk's back

Noyk will you ever tell us if that girl in that picture you posted is actually your girlfriend? And if so why is she getting all cozy with her brother?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> You're a sensitive soul, aren't you, Noik? I'll give you ten minutes to GET THE FUCK OUT OF RANTS before I harass your every post with Youtube videos of songs that include the word and derivatives of the word CRY



Go ahead if it makes you feel proud and better.

Again, I acknowledge the fact that I was absolutely nonsensical this last month in Rants. 

Can't go back now, I'll just to move on..






JT Martin said:


> Anybody know a good source for Ministry Undertaker pics?


http://www.google.com/search?hl=pt-...w&biw=1024&bih=638&sei=aNF5UP7vGqLU0QXQqIGICQ ?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It looks like we have another rejoiner on our hands by the way (apocolypto) :kobe


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, everyone seems to be talking about this, so I think people should know the truth.



> Amanda Todd
> 
> Ok, well let's just get this all out of the way so you all can stop your bitching about this dead girl. A lot of what is posted in her video and on her page is fabricated to make her look like she was an angel. Think again.
> 
> ...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Y'all good?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Y'all good?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone should ask a Admin/Mod to check who Apocalypto is?

I was going to say that he's AMxPunk, but I think it's been exposed that Ghandi is him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


>


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Go ahead if it makes you feel proud and better.
> 
> Again, I acknowledge the fact that I was absolutely nonsensical this last month in Rants.
> 
> Can't go back now, I'll just to move on..



Oh shut up.




NoyK said:


> Someone should ask a Admin/Mod to check who Apocalypto is?
> 
> I was going to say that he's AMxPunk, but I think it's been exposed that Ghandi is him.


I said shut up.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This could get interesting....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> Oh *shut up*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Someone should ask a Admin/Mod to check who Apocalypto is?
> 
> I was going to say that he's AMxPunk, but I think it's been exposed that Ghandi is him.


You should be the last one who suggests that the mods should check accounts


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Stop trying to weasel your way back into our group.

You're awful.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Updates please.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


>


I tried to say it politely, but let me have a go the other way.

You are shit, Noik. You have nothing to offer and every post of yours is a step back for these jobbers. Now, I ain't no jobber myself, but I am an ally of theirs, and if you don't get the fucking fuck out of Rants soon then shit ain't gonna turn out well for you.

Seriously, you're bringing a knife to a gun fight. Fuck off.

You have been exposed as a ridiculous fucking twat and nobody wants to associate themselves with you.

Just get out.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Updates please.


Boo?



--


I know I can't go back and fix everything I did in this section. I wasn't like that before I came to Rants for a reason, and thankfully I'm not going to from now on again. 
If you really feel like you can't stand my presence, then add me to the Ignore List, I do not hold any grudges.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Noyk bro, you're a weird guy. It's okay, there's no harm in that. You just gotta come clean to everyone about your alts, lies, etc...

Starting with those pictures of that chick you posted. Is that actually your gf?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Bully and Noyk.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Noyk bro, you're a weird guy. It's okay, there's no harm in that. You just gotta come clean to everyone about your alts, lies, etc...
> 
> Starting with those pictures of that chick you posted. Is that actually your gf?


I have no problem with clearing things up.

Yes, despite all my lies and bullshit stories, that *was* indeed my gf. Not sure about the bromance, don't ask me.


And yeah.. I've pulled off some really weird stuff since I came to Rants. Probably two words that are going to be useless but I'll still throw them anyway, I apologize. 

I was in a really unstable state of mind this last month over some issues, and I released my frustrations here, and I regret having done such.

Again, I'll just have to prove with time all of this. Like I said before, and quite a few of you also did, I was pretty decent outside of Rants. And I plan on going back to that now, but including Rants.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like we have a cancer in the thread.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Well, everyone seems to be talking about this, so I think people should know the truth.


Agreed 100% with this


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Again, I'll just have to prove with time all of this. Like I said before, and quite a few of you also did, I was pretty decent outside of Rants. And I plan on going back to that now, but including Rants.


Leave Rants. It is already suffering from your pathetic whinings and the reactions from cunts like me who have trouble letting shit go.

Go to the other sections and prove yourself there.

You. Are. Not. Welcome.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK, the thing is that you brought a lot of this shit on yourself. I mean, why would you tell people that you pretend to be a girl on a gaming site? It's despictable to think you would do that to your self and set yourself up to be mocked and made fun of. Just like I set myself up with that stalker shit. If you want any respect from anyone I suggest you leave the forum for a while to let people forget about the shit you did. One thing I want to ask though, Is that really you in those pics or did you steal them from google images? I'm not going to mock you if you did steal them but you should fess up now before you get caught.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I know I'm gonna get some flack or shit for this but just let it go, lol.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> It's despictable


It's fucking what?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Nah, that is indeed me in those pictures.

Anyway I'm not going to leave for a while, I'm just going to face all this right now which I rightfully deserve. If it fades away it does, if it doesn't, so be it.. And the reason I am going this far into settling things, is that I am attached to this forum, I have created a some sort of bond with quite a few people here, and the reason for that is that in my country little to no one is a fan of Wrestling, and I have absolutely no one to discuss and talk about it. I've been a fan for 10 years now, and I do not plan on stopping anytime soon. And then finally I found a place where I could freely talk about the thing I have watched longer in my entire life.

Again, I wasn't myself lately for a few real life issues, and not only here might I add, but thankfully it's all good now.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Mystical said:


> NoyK, the thing is that you brought a lot of this shit on yourself. I mean, why would you tell people that you pretend to be a girl on a gaming site? It's despictable to think you would do that to your self and set yourself up to be mocked and made fun of. Just like I set myself up with that stalker shit. If you want any respect from anyone I suggest you leave the forum for a while to let people forget about the shit you did. One thing I want to ask though, Is that really you in those pics or did you steal them from google images? I'm not going to mock you if you did steal them but you should fess up now before you get caught.


This.

Some things are just better off kept secret.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope none of you are buying this.

Don't allow yourselves to be lied to and manipulated once again.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Anark said:


> It's fucking what?


 Lol oops I ment despicable.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I hope none of you are buying this.
> 
> Don't allow yourselves to be lied to and manipulated once again.



I can promise you I am not lying about anything I have wrote since I came back. But yeah, can't say I'm surprised for reactions like this after all I've pulled off... I could tell you the full story, but I'm sure you wouldn't believe it anyway.

I'm trying to bury the hatchet, if some of you want to, I'm glad and thankfull for that. If you don't well.. hopefully you come around someday. 

I hope this issue just moves on, and everything including this thread continues to it's normality. Again, I wanna put all of this aside and bury it for ever..


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Again, I wasn't myself lately for a few real life issues, and not only here might I add, but thankfully it's all good now.


Just one question for you.

With all the shit you have received since returning to Rants, what exactly is your problem with leaving it?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Apologize to me personally and I'll consider it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> Just one question for you.
> 
> With all the shit you have received since returning to Rants, what exactly is your problem with leaving it?


Because even with my unstable sanity this last month, I had alot of fun times in this section, especially this thread. I don't want to end it (although from what I've seen, it might be closed soon..)
Even though this will probably take very long, or maybe even never actually happen, I want to fix this and bury the hatchet for all I've done. :/


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Because even with my unstable sanity this last month, I had alot of fun times in this section, especially this thread. I don't want to end it (although from what I've seen, it might be closed soon..)
> Even though this will probably take very long, or maybe even never actually happen, I want to fix this and bury the hatchet for all I've done. :/


Oh just stop fucking crying and piss off.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It seems like rants is just a never-ending revolving door for morons.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Audley fucking 82 seconds Harrison will be here soon.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How do you become insane from being on an internet forum?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> How do you become insane from being on an internet forum?


I don't know, you just do.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

It wasn't because of the forum.. I typed it 3 times already, hard to miss it.
It was due to some stuff I went trough this month that I started acting like this due to my frustration, and it dragged on to my personal life, sadly. But it's all fixed now, and I want to fix things here aswell.

The reason being, even though in many opinions we are nothing but usernames on the internet, I think we should acknowledge that behind every username there's a real person, and respect should be given to such fact.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Nah, that is indeed me in those pictures.
> 
> Anyway I'm not going to leave for a while, I'm just going to face all this right now which I rightfully deserve. If it fades away it does, if it doesn't, so be it.. And the reason I am going this far into settling things, is that I am attached to this forum, I have created a some sort of bond with quite a few people here, and the reason for that is that in my country little to no one is a fan of Wrestling, and I have absolutely no one to discuss and talk about it. I've been a fan for 10 years now, and I do not plan on stopping anytime soon. And then finally I found a place where I could freely talk about the thing I have watched longer in my entire life.
> 
> Again, I wasn't myself lately for a few real life issues, and not only here might I add, but thankfully it's all good now.


See that's your problem right there, if you are so attached to this forum then you need to get out and make some real friends. This forum is good for talking freely about wrestling but it should not consume your life to the point like you feel you cannot leave. For most people a forum like this is their addiction and it consumes them to the point that they can't live a normal life. I suggest getting out while the time is good because you will only become more attached to it. Anyway back to what I was saying earlier. You were telling people some very personal shit on here, that's like telling some random ass person that you like to jackoff to Dennis Miller late at night. :lol Why would you tell people your own personal business?




Mozza said:


> Apologize to me personally and I'll consider it.



Sorry doesn't cut it. Shutting the fuck up and leaving means more to me then apologizing.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Jesus fucking shit!! this guy actually came back!, what is it with people being _addicted_ to having their meltdowns and attempted redemptions in the off-topic piss taking section of a wrestling forum of all fucking places?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

That's odd even for me, but whatever. 

I guess people have mental problems from the slightest thing, and have Mystical and Bully formed an alliance? :lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

NoyK said:


> It wasn't because of the forum.. I typed it 3 times already, hard to miss it.
> It was due to some stuff I went trough this month that I started acting like this due to my frustration, and it dragged on to my personal life, sadly. But it's all fixed now, and I want to fix things here aswell.
> 
> The reason being, even though in many opinions we are nothing but usernames on the internet, I think we should acknowledge that behind every username there's a real person, and respect should be given to such fact.


Personal issues shouldn't nor does it justify lying. Come on, now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> That's odd even for me, but whatever.
> 
> *I guess people have mental problems from the slightest thing*. :lol


Even though I never actually said what it was, but yeah.


--


Anyway, I typed what I had to type. Again, if this moves on and we bury the hatchet, great. If not then well.. maybe someday.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Even though I never actually said what it was, but yeah.
> 
> 
> --
> ...



Well, normally that's all you can do but considering that you were acting like Jeff, it's gonna take a TON of shit to get over this so the choice is yours.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Jesus fucking shit!! this guy actually came back!, what is it with people being _addicted_ to having their meltdowns and attempted redemptions in the off-topic piss taking section of a wrestling forum of all fucking places?


Exactly!



JT Martin said:


> That's odd even for me, but whatever.
> 
> I guess people have mental problems from the slightest thing, and* have Mystical and Bully formed an alliance?* :lol


Well, I don't know about an alliance but we do agree on most subjects.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's enough madness for one day.

I'm going to bed. Night everyone.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know about an alliance but we do agree on most subjects.


I've been noticing that as of late.

Night, Bully.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Night BULLY



NoyK said:


> I can promise you I am not lying about anything I have wrote since I came back. But yeah, can't say I'm surprised for reactions like this after all I've pulled off... I could tell you the full story, but I'm sure you wouldn't believe it anyway.
> 
> I'm trying to bury the hatchet, if some of you want to, I'm glad and thankfull for that. If you don't well.. hopefully you come around someday.
> 
> I hope this issue just moves on, and everything including this thread continues to it's normality. Again, I wanna put all of this aside and bury it for ever..


You still don't get it.
The point is not that you made some mistakes, everybody can fail. Even if the girl on the pics is not your gf but somebody from Google Images is not a big deal. You failed, people laughed at this for 5 seconds and trust me if you haven't acted like a moron in the thread AndreBaker made nobody would even care about this anymore.
The point is not that you made some mistakes, it's not even about that you acted like a moron. The point was what kind of moron you was because you screwed up with some people here. You made many people look like fools here when you claimed that you was never honest here and everybody who tries to be honest in the rants section is an idiot, that you had a gimmick all along.
The rants section is a place for anything except of stabbing people in the back. You was part of a 10-15 man group who made this jobber threads a place where anybody could post what he wants and have a good time and you acted like a pussy in this thread by admiting that all the things you posted was part of a gimmick and that you was never honest and to make things worse you made fun of the people who were honest in the rants section.
Once again, anything goes in the rants section except stabbing people in the back.
If I have problems with someone like BULLY or Anark I would make a rant about them but I would never act like a pussy by posting pictures of my girlfriend or family and laugh at them how I fooled them because I posted random pictures I found on Google.

And even now after claiming how you changed you come up once again with a BS story. You created a secondary account because you wanted to calculate the rep power?
even if you really never read the FAQ this is still nonsense what you wrote.
First of all, you are here longer than a year and you still don't get how the rep calculation works?
Second, you had plenty other users (before you screwed up) who were ready to rep you so you could calculate it without creating a new account. You could send me a message asking to rep you because you want to calculate the rep power 
And third, you have here many admins and mods ready to help you and they would explain to you how much rep power you got

You haven't changed one bit according to your secondary account excuse.
What if this is once again one of your gimmicks and masterplans and you laugh about how we take rants so seriously and believe you now?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

:lmao

I can't.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

X3 X3 X3

_*welcome back glomp*_

DON'T EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER LEAVE AGAIN. PLEASE.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DualShock said:


> What if this is once again one of your gimmicks and masterplans and you laugh about how we take rants so seriously and believe you now?


That's up to you and anyone to judge with time. That's all I'm saying. I know that no matter how much I assure you and everyone else everything I've stated, I mean it, it will still be hard to accept and believe it after everything I pulled off. Again, I'll just have to show that myself.




Keyser Söze said:


> X3 X3 X3
> 
> _*welcome back glomp*_
> 
> DON'T EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER LEAVE AGAIN. PLEASE.


Ehh, at least something positive finally. Thanks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Froot doesn't count. He's nice to nearly everyone.

On that note Froot, you shouldn't encourage this piece of shit. He's a liar and a bullshit artist. Don't fall for his shit. I know you're not completely stupid. Don't prove me wrong.

Edit: Yeah, sleeping ain't working right now.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Even before all this shit happened, Noyk's biggest problem was that he took literally everything seriously. 

And that's a death sentence in this forum, especially this section.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Edit: Yeah, sleeping ain't working right now.


Feel for you. It's just took me over an hour to get my ass off the couch to go and get my sleep meds so hopefully I can get knocked out ASAP.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

So guys, planning on an all nighter to watch BFG. Any tips for staying up till 4 in the morning?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Drink coffee and watch porn. :side:


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Like I said noyK the best thing for you would to leave for a while or to find another forum to hit up, because you're not going to get any pitty from anyone here besides froot of sadly, JT. Hell there's a few good forums I used to be apart of, a few being TupWrestlingForum,WrestlingClique and WrestleZone. Choose the best one out of those three or choose them all and stay there until you feel it's time to come back. I'm done paying attention to you for now.



Whap Me Jungles said:


> So guys, planning on an all nighter to watch BFG. Any tips for staying up till 4 in the morning?


Drink a few 5 hour energy shots.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think I've had too much coffee. TBH


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Shit always seems to go down when I'm not here


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY said:


> On that note Froot, you shouldn't encourage this piece of shit. He's a liar and a bullshit artist. Don't fall for his shit. *I know you're not completely stupid. Don't prove me wrong.*


There was no need for that...

Disliking someone for approving of something you personally dislike is such a sad excuse to hate somebody. What is there to fall for? Do you feel that I'll gain some sort of influence from him and make the same little mistakes? Of course not. He said he wanted to bring peace between everyone, including yourself, and apologized. If you're considering bestowing him with the title of "liar", then at least have the decency to ask for evidence.

If it were honestly me in the position of hating this user, I would give him a cold shoulder and shove this whole thing under the rug. Don't acknowledge him and never bring it up again, if this is such a big deal to you, which it really shouldn't. It's a little, slightly embarrassing occurrence that, in the future, some people will turn into a quick, desperate reference when they feel they're losing an argument.

I'm sorry I have to lash at you like this, but I feel its necessary. Please get a bit of sleep also. You might feel a bit less cranky tomorrow.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Internet. It's serious business.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hopefully he won't be here in a weeks time. I don't respect anyone that lies and bullshits either in here or IRL. And he didn't just lie to me, he lied to everyone including YOU. So he offers up yet another fake ass apology and you're gonna take it. Silly boy.

Edit: Anyway I'm too tired for this right now. Might try sleeping again.

If you want to carry on with this, It'll have to wait til the morning. Peace.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So Noyk came back? :lmao

I also think that his story about creating another account is bullshit.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

That's the problem with us jobbers - we just can't no-sell some stuff (people).

Oh well.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Meh you guys will pick up how to no-sell stuff


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Bad Blood needs to make his return to teach the art of no selling


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lmao, I was watching some of his youtube videos the other day.

Can't get over that Anti-Bullying one with the background music :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

ell oh fucking ell


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I was never really into the whole Bad Blood/Waz Perviz thing. 

Why?

I couldn't watch more than 5 seconds of his videos. 
It is ALL just SO BAD. Is he for real?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Oddly enough bad blood hasn't come back since being fucked in the ass by everyone in rants. NoyK should follow in on badblood's footsteps.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> I was never really into the whole Bad Blood/Waz Perviz thing.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Some of his videos are quite funny tbh.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds like an episode of the Real World.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, look NoyK is back. And he's drinking H2O. He's a changed man! Except he still can't befriend anyone to save his life! :austin


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mystical said:


> Oddly enough bad blood hasn't come back since being fucked in the ass by everyone in rants. NoyK should follow in on badblood's footsteps.


Bad Blood was permabanned.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Bad Blood was permabanned.


no he wasn't, unless he got banned again

Hit-Girl said she gave him a "One Week break" for saying this forum was shit and iirc he never came back


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea, just one week for BB.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, I'll be damned.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

(Unintentionally) funny or not, it just hurts me to watch his videos.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry if off topic,

Zankman, why don't you post in the tennis thread anymore?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Nothing is really off topic in this thread


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


>


Too artsy, too intellectual.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I need a coffee.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Sorry if off topic,
> 
> Zankman, why don't you post in the tennis thread anymore?


I dunno, honestly. 

I haven't been watching a lot of tennis recently. 

Who won today?
Fed or Murray?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Murray. 

He is the best player in the world right now. He is better than Federer and Djokovic.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SO NoyK is back, and has sent me an apology PM :lmao What a sad little cunt he is.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> SO NoyK is back, and has sent me an apology PM :lmao What a sad little cunt he is.


Please show us the PM.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Murray.
> 
> He is the best player in the world right now. He is better than Federer and Djokovic.


Well, from what I watched today, he did play very good.

Which saddens me. Murray should lose.
_Everything, always._



sXe_Maverick said:


> SO NoyK is back, and has sent me an apology PM :lmao What a sad little cunt he is.


lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't handle the amount of sweat in Fifa online.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I can't handle the amount of sweat in Fifa online.


Real should be banned online tbh


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Ether said:


> Real should be banned online tbh


Yeah. I was playing UT online seasons and all it is guys going down the wing and crossing it in. I'm lucky to have decent dmen but I still give up goals I have no business giving up.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats up, freaks & geeks?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Yeah. I was playing UT online seasons and all it is guys going down the wing and crossing it in. I'm lucky to have decent dmen but I still give up goals I have no business giving up.


Yeah same, it's so frustrating. Oh well, my FUT team is shit. my highest rated guy is 70.

Sucks cause I'm playing try hards who have all the members of team of the week


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

FUT is boring, havent played in a week. No single match for online ruined it


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

It all stems from them killing the skill moves. The're not as lethal as last year and thus people have taken to being bitchs and trying to get sweaty goals. And maybe because KSI and his whole 7 and 8 year old army do it all the time.

Related note: Soundtrack is badass this year



El Chapo said:


> Whats up, freaks & geeks?


Not much. There's a thread in the "Anything" forum that I be interested in hearing your opinion on though.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/639686-arkansas-politician-slavery-blessing-disguise.html


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> I know you probably have a frown right now after seeing it's me, and I don't blame you.
> 
> This last month in Rants I've been utter nonsensical with all the lies, insulting, and bs stories I've pulled off. There's a reason for such, but that's another story.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

He's definitively schizophrenic.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That explains his love for Randy Orton.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

lol at that PM.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


wow


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Noyk, I thought you were okay before. Just another member of the forum who spoke his mind. Holy shit could I have been more wrong. Fuck off you boring piece of cunt.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Noyk, do what Mystical said and leave the forum. I haven't even been in this thread much (what do I have, 10 posts?) and you've been given like 3 chances and blew all of them. Come back in like a month or so when people forget about this, and when you do don't make a thread saying "I'M BACK!!!!!!" or something.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Nah I'll just let time pass by, who knows if eventually this is set aside.
If they want to care, let them care and continue exhausting their fingers and lungs out about it until they get tired of it. _(will they?)_
There's very few but some who believe in me, that's all I need, even if it was only one.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah, but JT and Froot have been behind you this entire time. Other than them, nobody wants you back from what I've seen.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

fpalm still a clueless, useless, shameful sad little cunt.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> fpalm still a clueless, useless, shameful sad little cunt.


That somehow still gets to you. Not sure what else do you want from me really, I posted my apologies, I would tell you a few reasons of why all this, but you wouldn't believe it so it's useless anyway. If you want to continue to care and if it makes you feel good, go ahead man. Not holding grudges.




Ether said:


> Yeah, but JT and Froot have been behind you this entire time. Other than them, nobody wants you back from what I've seen.


Like I said, all I need is one. And it's not only one anyway, so yeah. 
I can't do anything else to justify and apologize for my actions, _(actually I could but like I replied to sXe, it's useless as I'm sure no one will believe it)_ who wants to accept them, I'm very gratefull, who doesn't, well.. it's a shame really.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh yeah if you want my opinion Noyk about you "changing"






Some people just don't belong in rants, I always thought you were a good poster in the wwe section but in rants...no. Rock316AE is a good example of this, can you imagine him posting regularly in the rants section? I sure can't, even Bad Blood was getting unnoticed until he had about 900 posts


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Nah I'll just let time pass by, who knows if eventually this is set aside.
> If they want to care, let them care and continue exhausting their fingers and lungs out about it until they get tired of it. _(will they?)_
> There's very few but some who believe in me, that's all I need, even if it was only one.


You should really do what Mystical told you to do.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> That somehow still gets to you. Not sure what else do you want from me really, I posted my apologies, I would tell you a few reasons of why all this, but you wouldn't believe it so it's useless anyway. If you want to continue to care and if it makes you feel good, go ahead man. Not holding grudges.
> 
> Like I said, all I need is one. And it's not only one anyway, so yeah.
> I can't do anything else to justify and apologize for my actions, _(actually I could but like I replied to sXe, it's useless as I'm sure no one will believe it)_ who wants to accept them, I'm very gratefull, who doesn't, well.. it's a shame really.


You being a clueless, useless, sad little cunt doesn't 'get' to me. Again, you fail to comprehend basic communication. How embarrassment.

Ok, explain all this then:

1. Why create FAKE personas online
2. Why FAKE being a female to troll males on games
3. Why bitch about having no friends online
4. Why FAKE about scoring with different women
5. Why post a picture of a loving couple and pass it off as a brother and sister
6. Why such a butthurt little bitch?
7. Why do you whinge so much?

You're a fucking disgrace and should take Mystical's advice. Logout, check yourself into a psych ward, and learn2function properly within society. Once you've been trolled into trollhood, there is no avenue of salvation.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Samoon said:


> You should really do what Mystical told you to do.


I'm sure it wouldn't be forgotten anyway, sadly. :/
I already took the break I needed to stop posting like I was posting this last month. It's alright.




sXe_Maverick said:


> You being a clueless, useless, sad little cunt doesn't 'get' to me. Again, you fail to comprehend basic communication. How embarrassment.
> 
> Ok, explain all this then:
> 
> ...



Again, I have no idea what got into my head as to start posting and doing all the shite I did. I was way too frustrated to think straight lately, and I ended up acting like I never did before all that stupidity came along, and I'm sure even you know that.

And I'm not joking about this; I did go to a psychiatrist.. My school's teachers and classmates insisted and pretty much forced me to when they ended up finding about what happened. Thus why I am in a much better state of mind right now. 
I don't know what else to say mate, I can promise you everything you want, but it seems to go trough you. Like I said, I guess time will tell if this is just another bs I'm pulling off or not, eh?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You only took a 1 week break. You need to leave the forum for a while, like 2-3 months.
It may not be forgotten but by that time people will probably stop bringing that shit up.
Or at least stop posting in Rants.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ugh.

Hello


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Or at least stop posting in Rants.


I might actually take you up on that to an extent.. Even though I haven't posted anything offensive to anyone since I came back, it seems like it really is the only way this can be fixed, at least stop being so active in Rants, no matter what I say or do, quite a lot of people are still uneasy about me. Can't say I blame them to be honest.

Hopefully this will fade away in a couple of months. :/


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Again, I have no idea what got into my head as to start posting and doing all the shite I did. I was way too frustrated to think straight lately, and I ended up acting like I never did before all that stupidity came along, and I'm sure even you know that.
> 
> And I'm not joking about this; I did go to a psychiatrist.. My school's teachers and classmates insisted and pretty much forced me to when they ended up finding about what happened. Thus why I am in a much better state of mind right now.
> I don't know what else to say mate, I can promise you everything you want, but it seems to go trough you. Like I said, I guess time will tell if this is just another bs I'm pulling off or not, eh?


You were trolled into trollhood, and the trolling failed miserably.

:lmao they found out irl? Oh dear, were these the same mates whom you FAKED being a girl with for laughs?

You're beyond pathetic, and in need of a sabbatical. People can come back from these kind of things. I came back from WEBCAM, You_heard came back from sucking his own dick, and countless other examples.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's webcam all about?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Long story short, there was a rant years ago about LC being a man, and I was a white knight and claimed that I had seen her on webcam to prove her female ways. This was then exposed as FAKE and I still cop a bit of shit to this day


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I saw people making reference to it but didn't know what it was all about LOL :whiteknight


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> You were trolled into trollhood, and the trolling failed miserably.
> 
> :lmao they found out irl? Oh dear, were these the same mates whom you FAKED being a girl with for laughs?
> 
> You're beyond pathetic, and in need of a sabbatical. People can come back from these kind of things. I came back from WEBCAM, You_heard came back from sucking his own dick, and countless other examples.


Well that's what I'm trying to do. I'm trying to come back from all of this, and I really want to succeed. I don't know what else to say, I assure you that thankfully I'm not in the state I was before, and I already admitted all my wrongs. 
I don't know what else to do, really. I just wanna settle things and put them back like they were before I had this breakdown. They were pretty decent, I don't want that to end. :/


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Settle things by leaving rants for a month, and admit to being gotten to in your sig (for that month). If you can successfully accomplish this, then I'd be inclined to absolve you of your sins.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I don't know what else to do, really.


Stop posting in Rants for a while. You've been told approximately a MILLION times now.

I can't believe how on the button Catalanotto was with her Cry Baby thread about you. I remember thinking it was a bit harsh at the time. But my gosh, she really fucking nailed you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fine.. That actually was one of the things I thought about, I guess it has to be done. I'll give Rants a break for a while, I think I need to actually.. Still kinda shaken up from all the shit that happened, I need some peace and relaxation, and here's definitely not the place for such, even if it is only the Internet. :lol

Anyway, I hope you guys do come around. I'm really sounding repetitive with this, but I tend to respect the fact that behind every username there's a person, and I really regret all the stuff I pulled off this month, and maybe I'll explain everything into better detail when I come back, and when I feel like I can freely share about what happened. :/

Anyway, peace. See you guys outside of Rants, and here in a month or so.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WHERE IS THE SIG MESSAGE?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:hb


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

He is aware that we'll never let him back in anyway?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sup Jobbers?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BFG night tonight. Fucking stoked.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

New Girl Season 2. Yay.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> BFG night tonight. Fucking stoked.


Can't wait.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like you should get ready for a turn then. You're either going to be a face, or even worse of a heel before it's over.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why don't I get a apologie message?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Why don't I get a apologie message?


Because you can't spell apology.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Anark said:


>



I was thinking more like this:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I was thinking more like this:


Big Fucking Gun?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

IDKFA


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Anark said:


> Big Fucking Gun?


Indeed it is a big fucking gun.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I remember playing the original Doom deathmatch at high school


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

What was the biggest fucking gun you got?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_(Wearily)_ Morning sugarcubes

Hardy vs. Aries tomorrow <3 <3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If Hardy wins I'll be sad.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it bad thet Joey Ryan is what I'm most excited for?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm most interested in Bully/Sting vs A and 8's.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> If Hardy wins I'll be sad.


What I see happening is Hardy wins, then Aces and 8's (who obviously won) force Hardy to face their champion... Bully Ray. Bully squashes Hardy to win the title.



RevolverSnake said:


> Is it bad thet Joey Ryan is what I'm most excited for?


not at all. But I'm more excited about the possible return of Head.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Shit, I forgot about Roode vs Storm. Of course that is what I'm most excited for but Ryan is still pretty cool.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Your sig changed my life, Anark.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> What I see happening is Hardy wins, then Aces and 8's (who obviously won) force Hardy to face their champion... Bully Ray. Bully squashes Hardy to win the title.


Okay. I'll be fine if it happens like that


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


>


Now that's a fine set of weapons right there.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

If Hardy wins, I'll mark hard. If Aries wins, I'll still be in a good mood for him finally reaching the highest tier in TNA. Although, based on what Aries said at the end of the 10/11 Impact, I have a niggling feeling the match will end in bullshit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That AA shoot was great had a bit of CM Punk about it.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This may seem like a cheap plug but Battle of the Wrestlers needs some love.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I expect Bully to be the leader of Aces and 8s and Hardy winning the title sounds fine.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think I can stomach another lengthy Hardy title reign. If it's short lived I won't mind so much. I always cringe when he has the mic in his hand.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Actually, I'd much rather Hardy win more than ever. If they go with Aries, that'll be the third BFG in a row the heel walked out with the title in the main event.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Aries is a million times better than Hardy. Hardy can't wrestle. He just gets up on the ropes and does the same move over and over. Can't work the mic. He is over with the casuals I will give him that. Him winning the tile would be a step in the wrong direction as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, but AA has gotten boring since he became champ.

I actually liked Hardy's last title until he faced Sting.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Actually, I'd much rather Hardy win more than ever. If they go with Aries, that'll be the third BFG in a row the heel walked out with the title in the main event.


Not to mention the fact that it's twice out of two that the BFG series winner failed.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

For me, Aries' downward spiral began with turning him face. I'm not entirely sure, but it was to my understanding that the reason he got so over in the first place was due to his innovative asset of X-Division style heel moves, and his promos.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*The Official Top 10 jobbers!*



*Discuss...*​


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Screw Hardy and screw Austin, they should just give the belt back to Roode at the next PPV.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

_these results are subject to change_


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I'd like to see Roode with the title again, that reign was amazing, I never wanted it to end.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Me too...Hopefully, he will get the title again.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What a champion


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DAT THEME


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Triple H, take notes. TThis is how you build up a star.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think they need to make more epic, classical sounding themes.

Imagine John Williams doing that shit.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That would be cool.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DA FUQ?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

He has to work on his forarms a bit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He has 31.5' biceps. Scott Steiner had 23' at his peak in wcw.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea, Steiner's arms always looked a bit small to me. :steiner


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I read an article with him he says he's never used steroids and slept with over 30,000 woman


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Even if he slept with a different woman every day since the age of ten that wouldn't be mathematically possible.

lolsteiner


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bully and Steiner had great chemistry check out these promos


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Scott Steiner is probably the greatest promoist of all time. I'm not even kidding. He'll intimidate you, he'll entertain you and he'll make you lol, all at once. He's also alright in the ring.

Really wish he could return to the E. PG doesn't matter, he could work around that and produce some damn good quality entertainment.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Seems legit. :westbrook2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> *Scott Steiner is probably the greatest promoist of all time. I'm not even kidding. He'll intimidate you, he'll entertain you and he'll make you lol, all at once.* He's also alright in the ring.
> 
> Really wish he could return to the E. PG doesn't matter, he could work around that and produce some damn good quality entertainment.


I agree with the bolded part. Although contrary to the second paragraph, I don't think he'd work in a PG environment, he'd slip up and say the wrong thing and there would be too many restrictions. I think he's burnt his bridges there with all the shit he's said about the E anyway. However a return to TNA would be cool. As I mentioned in the above post, he had fantastic chemistry with Bully Ray.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

At least Steiner would be entertaining. Which is more than the current WWE roster can do.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY said:


> As I mentioned in the above post, he had fantastic chemistry with FAT ASS.


Fix'd


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Fix'd


Better than Meth Hardy.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Still reacting to NoyK instead of no-selling.

---
Steiner OP.

In other news, a friend tells me that he wishes that BFG wasn't today, but, in like 3-4 weeks. He claims that there is a lack of build-up.

I personally haven't been watching, so I dunno.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You're the one that just brought him up silly. We haven't been talking about him. Pay attention.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys. Anyone else noticed Hogan going all foreign when saying 'Stingman'?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

no


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Still reacting to NoyK instead of no-selling.


unk2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Aw, another topic pls. Murder, blood, violence, sex, ass, titts. confusing / bewildering / perplexing / baffling / mystifying / puzzling- ANYTHING.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK is the Chris Benoit of this thread, once respected before screwing it up and now there is no chance in hell that he will ever be inducted in the Jobbers Hall of Fame. You shall never mention his name again


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Bully seems irritated.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You're the one that just brought him up silly. We haven't been talking about him. Pay attention.


You guys have been devoting pages after pages to him, for whatever reason.

I've made less than a dozen posts on the subject. :/


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Aw, another topic pls. *Murder, blood, violence, sex, ass, titts.* confusing / bewildering / perplexing / baffling / mystifying / puzzling- ANYTHING.


:draper


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Bully seems irritated.


That time of the month?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> That time of the month?


:cena


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> You guys have been devoting pages after pages to him, for whatever reason.
> 
> I've made less than a dozen posts on the subject. :/


If you've been paying attention, we haven't been talking about him, since we drove him out of rants (again) we've been talking about Scott Steiner TNA etc. You're the moron who just brought him up.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Bully seems irritated.


Are you upset because we drove your boyfriend away again?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Got half a day to waste, so gonna start doing a bit more recording for the first time in a few months for my Alias playthrough.






(Lulz at 5:23)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Aw, another topic pls. Murder, blood, violence, sex, ass, titts. confusing / bewildering / perplexing / baffling / mystifying / puzzling- ANYTHING.


All of the above.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Got half a day to waste, so gonna start doing a bit more recording for the first time in a few months for my Alias playthrough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's so funny about 5:23?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5:28 then. Dat floating hair o_o

When I say a specific point in a video, I put it 5 seconds before to provide context or build up.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was wondering that myself


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, that is almost funny.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I tried playing Timesplitters 3 on my ps2 emu. but it was glitchy as fuck.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Stop it Bully. 

I mentioned Steiner and I mentioned BFG, as possible topic for discussion (or rather to continue on it). You chose not to reply to that.

You, among others, are the one who has been talking WITH him and ABOUT him for pages and pages. I bookmarked page 618 yesterday before I went to bed, and started reading from there since I woke up. In the ten pages from that one to this one, you guy have been "paying attention" to him, for whatever reason.

Even sXe Maverick stopped hating on him and started talking to him.

---
@Froot

That game is so bad. :lol
Also, if you are the one recording that, why aren't you talking over it?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

My PC isn't good enough for a ps2 emu. unk3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Everyone's so cranky today.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Everyone's so cranky today.


I guess nobody had shiatsu this morning.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I guess nobody had shiatsu this morning.


lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why bring up his name if we stopped talking about him Zankman? Anyway let's just shut up about the moron. 



RevolverSnake said:


> My PC isn't good enough for a ps2 emu. unk3


 What are your specs?



andersonasshole900 said:


> Everyone's so cranky today.


If you don't have anything worthwhile to contribute, there's the door.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zankman Jack said:


> Also, if you are the one recording that, why aren't you talking over it?


Me? Talking?

But...people are listening...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> If you don't have anything worthwhile to contribute, there's the door.


Point proven.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Point proven.


Point proven that you're a moron? Agreed. But I didn't need confirmation.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> What are your specs?


I have no clue. :draper


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Christ Bully, the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you want to find out go to control panel then go to system


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Christ Bully, the fuck is wrong with you?


I'm getting tired of dealing with idiots. Lift your game. That goes for everyone.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Perhaps a group cuddle for BULLY might lift some spirits up around here?

<:3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Perhaps a group cuddle for BULLY might lift some spirits up around here?
> 
> <:3


Just try it. :kobe


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Me? Talking?
> 
> But...people are listening...


Why are you making videos then?
Don't be a Badd Blood.

In this day and age of YouTube, I don't see _why_ would you make videos that are not of the highest of quality. That includes, obviously, adding commentary, having a plan about the whole thing and rendering out videos in good quality.

...

Which I would personally love to do, if I had the resources. :/


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone want to see my video?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zankman Jack said:


> In this day and age of YouTube, I don't see _why_ would you make videos that are not of the highest of quality. That includes, obviously, adding commentary, having a plan about the whole thing and rendering out videos in good quality.


Hence the video title


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Go big or don't go at all

/unintentionalsexualinneundo


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Hence the video title


Well, noted. :lol

But yeah, STEP IT UP BOI


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler: derp


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bully, you're very sexy when you're on the blob. Though you should know better than to pick a fight with Zankman. He'll politely reason you to death.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Aw screw it, I just play some PS3.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Bully, you're very sexy when you're on the blob. Though you should know better than to pick a fight with Zankman. He'll politely reason you to death.


Polite reasonings make my nipples go hard.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Aw screw it, I just play some PS3.


A-HA!

THERE GOES THE GRAMMAR, MUAHAHAHA


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Polite reasonings make my nipples go hard.


PEANUT SMUGGLER


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Areola having a good time?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anark why did you rep me for a really old post in the DVD thread?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Aw screw it, I just play some PS3.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Anark why did you rep me for a really old post in the DVD thread?


I was just having a nose through some old shit and I thought that post was particularly brilliant. 

Also check your inbox.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

A whole lot of slybering going on up in hurrrr


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

TPA TPA TPA TPA TPA TPA


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler



You suck! :troll


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Spoiler: ASS



lolnocauseimonmyphone


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Does Dean Ambrose still have that theme?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think he has a new one, but I'm not sure.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I like Dean Ambrose but that theme kinda sucks.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

When he joins the main roster he is going to get a new theme anyway, just like Sandow did. But it is kinda sad, Sandow's old theme is way better.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. They'll no doubt ruin him And water down his character.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't believe someone did it lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I did when it was only three spoiler tags before you edited it. 


How fucking long did that take you, Zank?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

WWE ruins everything.:batista3


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

3-4 minutes, probably.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was really just testing to see if you can put one spoiler tag in another, then just ran with it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

At first I wanted to solve it too, but then I realized that it is stupid as fuck.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The conversation Bully has tomorrow when somebody asks him how he spent his Sunday afternoon is going to be interesting.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Same as every day: laughing at morons. It's my favourite hobby


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that kid from Akira, Anark?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Is that kid from Akira, Anark?


Yup, that's Kaneda.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Akira lot.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lal


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Akira lot.


CHOON!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm listening, I fucking *love* Faith No More


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Prefer them with Mike Patten, The Real Thing is one of my all time favourite albums ever. I've owned it in three different forms, first on cassette, then CD, now it's a file on my com. I need to look out for it on vinyl to complete the set.

I've still got their Live At Brixton Academy on cassette somewhere.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Episch.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Did you guys see Batista's first fight?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mr Bungle is great too. Mike Patten is a genius. I have it on cassette as well. I don't have that many vinyls anymore, my ex has them and haven't been bothered getting them back. I have a few pink floyd, Led Zeppelin, etc.

Yeah I saw Batista's fight it was pretty ordinary.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Mr Bungle is great too. Mike Patten is a genius. I have it on cassette as well. I don't have that many vinyls anymore, my ex has them and haven't been bothered getting them back. I have a few pink floyd, Led Zeppelin, etc.


Lol, almost the exact same. I only had a few vinyls and an ex-girlfriend has them. We're still pals though we don't see each other very often. One of them's a painted Jimi record of Woke Up This Morning And Found Myself Dead. The b-side had a live jam with Jim Morrison on vocals, though it's pretty much just him shouting _fuck you up the ass_ over and over again.

Faith No More also have the greatest named keyboard player ever, Roddy Bottom.

Roddy fucking Bottom. And he's gay as well I think.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

With a name like that, I'd be more surprised if he wasn't.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

His legs were stiff as fuck. It's good he got the win though.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Batista OP


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope Dave get's his ass kicked soon.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, he said after the match he was nervous. I guess he ended up getting the job done. But if he performs like that against someone of substance, he won't last long. His ground game looks okay, it was his stand up that was the main concern.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Found it on DailyMotion so I'm going to watch it now. That's one fat fucker he's fighting.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I wonder how long he will last.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Found it on DailyMotion so I'm going to watch it now. That's one fat fucker he's fighting.


They were fighting for a sandwich. I guess Batista was more hungry.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Tell me, you didnt just do that, RS, NIQA.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Feed Dave a stray cat!

What did I do Sono?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'd have loved it if he came out to his WWE theme song.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

That was the shittest MMA fight I've ever seen. The best bit was the fat fucker waving at the crowd while they were locked up against the cage. And that was a piss poor takedown. If he'd tried that with anyone other than a fat cunt who's too busy thinking about all the cheeseburgers he can buy with his fight purse then he would have got knocked clean out.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Taking my baby from my sig to use it against me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They even announced at the beginning that he was a 6 time wwe champion lol


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I think the announcer was calling him "Baptista" for like half of the match.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Taking my baby from my sig to use it against me.


Sorry, but I'm just a pretty sick guy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sono have you found the name of that chick yet?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I doubt Dave is going to fight anyone tougher then that fat guy, if he does then he's fucked because his legs are too stiff and he's just fucking old.


For those who didn't see it:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Batista's just having a mid life crisis. He'll snap out of it soon.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

This forum should require age verification so that I can block anyone under the age of 21.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Batista's just having a mid life crisis. He'll snap out of it soon.


True



Walk-In said:


> This forum should require age verification so that I can block anyone under the age of 21.


That would be most of the wwe section. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> This forum should require age verification so that I can block anyone under the age of 21.



Yeah, that's an idea. What happened to Minxy?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Mystical said:


> That would be most of the wwe section. :lol


The TNA section may have somehow managed to find a way to become worse, if you can believe that.


BULLY said:


> Yeah, that's an idea. What happened to Minxy?


My reputation screen & PM inbox was being flooded by under-sexed perverts, so she was future endeavored.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL fucking virgins. 

I remember when I had Maxine as my sig I was getting repped a lot.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> This forum should require age verification so that I can block anyone under the age of 21.


Why? I don't think the amount of idiotic people younger than 21 is greater than the amount of idiotic people over 21.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> I don't think the amount of idiotic people younger than 21 is greater than the amount of idiotic people over 21.


I'm going to disagree with you on this one, my friend.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think it should be 25.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I think it should be 25.


Nah, 31 should do it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Only if it gets enforced in 3 months.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No Andy. Better it is, my bucket list says I've to be in love with someone I don't know the name of. So another point crossed.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> No Andy. Better it is, my bucket list says I've to be in love with someone I don't know the name of. So another point crossed.


Are you talking about the chick in your sig? Because a simple Google reverse image search says her name is Miyuki Kanbe.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's a strange pose for a photo. Is she trying to look sexy?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I was trying to help.  Apparently I heel turned.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Anark said:


> I'm going to disagree with you on this one, my friend.


Well, k, but I don't see why.

---
The previous discussion confused me: Walk-In, where you the one with the Minxy set?

Why would you have that as your set? :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I got the name too man. Just drag the image into Google.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Actually, I came to terms with me not knowing her name and built something special. You ruined it


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> The TNA section may have somehow managed to find a way to become worse, if you can believe that.
> .


I believe it, I hardly go to either sections anymore but that isn't hard to believe. Even when I went regularly there was a shitload of fanboys who mention wwe in every post.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

WWE section is the worst. It's just the same threads over and over. And the same idiots who reply to the same threads.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I never understood the hate for any section. All of them are 100% equal.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Some are more equal than others.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Anark said:


> Some are more equal than others.


We call them... The equalities.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone of you have some tattoos?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Your bum must be sore from sitting on the fence all the time


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Does anyone of you have some tattoos?


Yes.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Does anyone of you have some tattoos?


Yeah why?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Your bum must be sore from sitting on the fence all the time


Who, me?

===
My friends wanted to buy me a tattoo for my 18th birthday, I said no. 

It's actually a big decision and I really didn't have anything resembling a good idea.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes you. 

Who stole the cookies from the cookie jar?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What kind of? Something family related or good looking art?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Tattoos are Satanic.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I want a gif as a tattoo.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The WWE is OK sometimes but a lot of the time I just facepalm while reading a lot of the stuff.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Horror.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yes you.


Meh

@Sono

Gif as a tattoo? xD Imagine that. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:laugh


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh boy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Going to make a coffee.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

'Making coffee' is Aussie slang for 'fucking a kangaroo'.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I can absolutely imagine this on Revolver's back.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Anark said:


> 'Making coffee' is Aussie slang for 'fucking a kangaroo'.


:lol

But yes, lol noobz, coffee is for scrubs


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> :lol
> 
> But yes, lol noobz, coffee is for scrubs


Nobody says "noobz" anymore.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> What kind of? Something family related or good looking art?


They all mean something to me but none of them are about family. I have a big piece on my left arm, it's a wooden cross with a laughing skull busting through it. There's a corked bottle of booze, pills, a straight razor & a ribbon on the bottom. Then I have some other ones too, a grim reaper with a red clown nose, a Neil Gaiman quote from the Sandman comics & a Tom Waits tattoo.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> 'Making coffee' is Aussie slang for 'fucking a kangaroo'.


I like my coffee irish. Pale, sweet and weak as piss.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I like my coffee irish. Pale, sweet and weak as piss.


Unfortunately for your joke, Irish Coffee already exists.

It's like normal coffee, but with whisky in it.

No word of a lie.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

In all seriousness I don't mind a bit of irish whisky. 

Got some Jamesons in the liquor cabinet


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Nobody says "noobz" anymore.


That ain't legit


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Too legit to quit


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> NOW THIS IS FUCKING PATHETIC....
> 
> Who the hell is sXe_Maverick?
> I got a -40 from him for this thread.
> ...


:lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool you saved it. lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I can absolutely imagine this on Revolver's back.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Too legit to quit


Volkswagen Jetta, baby


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

WHERE ARE THE MODS?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That poor little BaraaTZK92 fella.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I DEMAND THE MODS!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I red repped him too :lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Fucking twat actually made another thread too.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just saw lol. I'm gonna rep him a massive picture that fucks his cp.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/BaraaTZK92


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/BaraaTZK92


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I repped him this picture


Spoiler: .


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Creepy.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Reminds me of a Siamese cat.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well he is a bit of a pussy


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I might send him this thread.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I sent him a message:


_Please post a thread in RANTS about the mods and how they closed your thread.

You are allowed to flame in this section, so you wont get banned. 

We must eliminate their unfair tyranny.

Cheers =)_


:kobe


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

hey, what the fuck happened? Who's that douche


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> I sent him a message:
> 
> 
> _Please post a thread in RANTS about the mods and how they closed your thread.
> ...


Noice. Just gotta sit back and wait. :draper


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The new Bad Blood!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dis gon be gud. :draper


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Seperated at birth?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Still have no clue whats going on.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like we have our next victim.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

But please have mercy on him if he is not a total douche.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's mercy?


----------



## BaraaTZK92 (Sep 17, 2012)

First of all that is not my photo,Its a photo for my dead cousin.

so if you have any integrity you will delete that post right away...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all that is not my photo,Its a photo for my dead cousin.
> 
> so if you have any integrity you will delete that post right away...


:ti


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all that is not my photo,Its a photo for my dead cousin.
> 
> so if you have any integrity you will delete that post right away...


Did you get the rep I sent you?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, let's kill that fucker.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Someone just retweeted a tweet to Waz saying "I agree" perhaps people on there are catching on to his stupidity as well.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mess.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bad blood is so September 2012


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm Paul Allen.
BaraaTZK92, we are going to call you Sabrina from now one.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm Bully.

You can call me sir.


----------



## BaraaTZK92 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just delete that photo guys please....


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

oh shit


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You joined darkness. There's no way out.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> Just delete that photo guys please....


You have to beg. Get on your knees and grovel.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all that is not my photo,Its a photo for my dead cousin.
> 
> so if you have any integrity you will delete that post right away...


That's funny you should say that, because through my superior internetting skills I was able to read the comments posted under that picture. There are some odd ones, considering you claim it is a picture in honour of your dead cousin.

For example, there is one fool who seems to have mistaken the picture for one of you and made a joke about you not having a beard anymore. 

But then you have fallen into the confusion as well by actually joining in the laughter as I have circled in the image below.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> Just delete that photo guys please....


Everyone can see them on facebook anyway, so what's the point, Sabrina?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Liars always get found out here. One way or another.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He's lying to us. He lacks integrity.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Are you fine gentlemen discussing the merits of reputation?


----------



## BaraaTZK92 (Sep 17, 2012)

because you are mocking him Goddamit


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> He's lying to us. He lacks integrity.


He lacks a lot of other things too


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you taste some of his brain?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Is your Alter Ego speaking right now?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Take his green squares away. He loves that.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> Just delete that photo guys please....


Something wrong here. You posted this on Facebook


> Hello there everyone and welcome to my page.
> 
> My name is Baraa , I'm 20 and I live in Zarqa City in the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan.
> 
> ...


How can they recognize you if this is not you on the photo? Explain


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think he has any ego at all.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A DARK EYED, RAVEN HAIRED, BUSTY AMERICAN GIRL TO MAKE YOUR JORDANIAN PENIS RISE LIKE AN AK-47?


CALL ME


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dead cousin. Quite sad you would lie about that. Hang your head in shame.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Quick, someone get him to post his tits. Maybe he'll kill himself.

(too soon?)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Quick, someone get him to post his tits. Maybe he'll kill himself.
> 
> (too soon?)


Well, he's already making a tit of himself


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Paint is terrible


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SOMEONE GET THE MODS!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A DARK EYED, RAVEN HAIRED, BUSTY AMERICAN GIRL TO MAKE YOUR JORDANIAN PENIS RISE LIKE AN AK-47?
> 
> 
> CALL ME


:barkley


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I just have one question: Why would you post that on Facebook if you didn't want it to be seen?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone watching the Space Jump?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Shit goes down here and my internet is all shitty right now. unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you crying to the mods again baabaa they aren't going to help you.

edit: can't remember this fools name enguin


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Can we please stop posting Bad Blood's picture? That motherfucker is making me gag...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sabrina, his name is Sabrina.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Shit goes down here and my internet is all shitty right now. unk3


When the shit goes down...






...you better be ready.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Are you crying to the mods again baabaa they aren't going to help you.


To be fair, the pic I posted will prolly get someone to say something. Oh well, no fucks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Can we please stop posting Bad Blood's picture? That motherfucker is making me gag...


----------



## BaraaTZK92 (Sep 17, 2012)

First of all I have a beard and I'm just 20 years old....

He was 27 and he didn't have any beard...

This will be my last post in this stupid thread, I'll go to the wrestling forums and discuss what I'm here to discuss.

I won't be wasting my time with some assholes who doesn't have a life to live as they spend it mocking others.

To hell you all....


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DEATH TO ZE INFIDELS!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all I have a beard and I'm just 20 years old....
> 
> He was 27 and he didn't have any beard...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all I have a beard and I'm just 20 years old....
> 
> He was 27 and he didn't have any beard...
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all I have a beard and I'm just 20 years old....
> 
> He was 27 and he didn't have any beard...
> 
> ...


It must be hard typing through those tears. Nice work. You almost made sense there for a second.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all I have a beard and I'm just 20 years old....
> 
> He was 27 and he didn't have any beard...
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaand that's number 5.

Be sure to enjoy your red square, I don't give them out too often.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I told you guys this place was a revolving door for morons. And just as this guy leaves, SVETFAN posts

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/639800-obsessed-wrestling.html


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all I have a beard and I'm just 20 years old....
> 
> He was 27 and he didn't have any beard...
> 
> ...


Spoke the man who cries about red squares


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I told you guys this place was a revolving door for morons. And just as this guy leaves, SVETFAN posts
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/639800-obsessed-wrestling.html


Who knows, we might have a GetReady2Fly return soon enough.


----------



## BaraaTZK92 (Sep 17, 2012)

BULLY said:


> It must be hard typing through those tears. Nice work. You almost made sense there for a second.


You are right about one thing, it's hard typing while my dick is in a bully's hole.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I told you guys this place was a revolving door for morons. And just as this guy leaves, SVETFAN posts


Eh, that guy just seems young. Maybe he'll become a wrestler, who knows? Hopefully he'll broaden his horizons & watch some non-WWE programming first.



BaraaTZK92 said:


> You are right about one thing, it's hard typing while my dick is in a bully's hole.


This dude needs an Iron Sheik avatar, STAT!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

...and the arguing is back.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay. I take back that part about making sense. Are you still upset that the bad men took your green squares away? Tell us again about that fabulous life you have.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Eh, that guy just seems young. Maybe he'll become a wrestler, who knows? Hopefully he'll broaden his horizons & watch some non-WWE programming first.


http://sports2watch.com/Online-Media/2012/07/watch-tna-destination-x-2012-7812-july-8-online.html


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Your dick is in bully's hole? :kobe


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Okay. I take back that part about making sense. Are you still upset that the bad men took your green squares away? Tell us again about that fabulous life you have.


Petition for you to change your name to Brian Blair.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all I have a beard and I'm just 20 years old....
> 
> He was 27 and he didn't have any beard...
> 
> ...



TERRORIST ATTACK IN THE NEAR FUTURE


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ain't it illegal to be gay in Jordan?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This guy has fantasys about sticking his dick in my hole?

I guess you could say he is a sick guy.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all I have a beard and I'm just 20 years old....
> 
> He was 27 and he didn't have any beard...
> 
> ...


Would you please shut the hell up?!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> Would you please shut the hell up?!


Quit trying to fit in and put your dick back in NoyK's ass, bitch.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is this the main event for the day?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Quit trying to fit in and put your dick back in NoyK's ass, bitch.


The claws are out!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

'I have a beard and I am just 20 years old'.


I've seen South Asian bitches with beards at 8.

You're beyond the puberty mark, it's okay to have a beard at 20.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dunk20 said:


> Is this the main event for the day?


This is just the beginning, darling. :cheer


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:jordan2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> This guy has fantasys about sticking his dick in my hole?
> 
> I guess you could say he is a sick guy.


:draper


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> You are right about one thing, it's hard typing while my dick is in a bully's hole.


Roll. On. Floor. Laughing. That's the spirit, soldier.

Wait a second, you type with your dick? I hope you're not using an i-Phone, otherwise your girlfriend probably thinks she's a lesbian.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This is just the beginning, darling. :cheer


Love is in the air


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> Roll. On. Floor. Laughing. That's the spirit, soldier.
> 
> Wait a second, you type with your dick? I hope you're not using an i-Phone, otherwise your girlfriend probably thinks she's a lesbian.


Serious contender to best post of the day


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Love is in the air


...and Baraa's dick is in your hole.

Be careful, Baraa, kangaroos are vicious bastards and I hear they can get very jealous.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

To be fair he did say A bullys hole.

It might not be me :sadpanda


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> To be fair he did say A bullys hole.
> 
> It might not be me :sadpanda


It is your hole, you know it.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Quit trying to fit in and put your dick back in NoyK's ass, bitch.


fpalm I've said this once and I'll say it again, I don't try to fit in , so if you would please quit being an annoying cunt.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> To be fair he did say A bullys hole.
> 
> It might not be me :sadpanda


Are you suggesting that somewhere in Jordan, there is a bearded 20 year old wrestling fan who has been bullied into putting his penis up his oppressor's bottom?

Damn, and I thought shit in Syria was bad.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why can't I feel anything then?

Oh that's right, he's middle eastern :kobe


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Just take a sip.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BULLY said:


> Love is in the air


I can't help myself.


----------



## BaraaTZK92 (Sep 17, 2012)

Anark said:


> Roll. On. Floor. Laughing. That's the spirit, soldier.
> 
> Wait a second, you type with your dick? I hope you're not using an i-Phone, otherwise my mom probably thinks she's a lesbian.


:batista3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think Madonna could crush nuts with her pelvis.

Come to think of it, she probably has.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

No white knights yet, I note.

Maybe that's because whites are THE GREAT SATAN.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I can't help myself.


She was quite good looking when she wasn't 10,000 years old.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I would let Madonna torture my balls.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I would spend Madonna's money.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Find it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> No white knights yet, I note.
> 
> Maybe that's because whites are THE GREAT SATAN.


I think people are learning that it doesn't do them any good. :whiteknight


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> I'm still a virgin because sheep don't count, right?


We can all have fun with that, Baraaa, my little buddy.

How's your little willy, by the way? Bully didn't squeeze his cheeks and rip it off yet, did he?

You have to be careful with his kind, because he's an INFIDEL.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And proud of it. :jordan2


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> :batista3


A "your mom" joke? A GODDAMN YOUR MOM JOKE :frustrate


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Black knight > white knight


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dark knight > black knight


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Did he die ?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

No.


----------



## BaraaTZK92 (Sep 17, 2012)

Anark said:


> We can all have fun with that, Baraaa, my little buddy.
> 
> How's your little willy, by the way? Bully didn't squeeze his cheeks and rip it off yet, did he?
> 
> You have to be careful with his kind, because he's an INFIDEL.


Only if you consider your mama a sheep....


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did who die?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Baraa,

YOUR MUM.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh damn, he's alive


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Baraa I commend you for your preserverance!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Baraa Baraa black sheep have you any wool?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> fpalm I've said this once and I'll say it again, I don't try to fit in , so if you would please quit being an annoying cunt.


You love annoying cunts, that is why you rode around the annoying cunt bus with NoyK.

Cunt.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Imagine the irony if he was to die in say a car crash on the way home tonight. :lmao


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

To lighten the mood: I'm ACTUALLY FUCKING PLAYING ACTION 52.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> To lighten the mood: I'm ACTUALLY FUCKING PLAYING ACTION 52.


Whats that? I could look it up but its faster to ask here.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Dark knight > black knight


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> She was quite good looking when she wasn't 10,000 years old.


That's because she didn't get plastic surgery then.



SonoShion said:


> Find it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Whats that? I could look it up but its faster to ask here.



Yeah it's faster to type all that out and wait for a reply than it is to type "action 52" in google. lol.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Baraa I commend you for your preserverance!


I wish I had preserverance. Unfortunately, on the planet where I come from that word hasn't been invented yet.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Narcissistic Cannibal


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Imagine the irony if he was to die in say a car crash on the way home tonight. :lmao


Hey youre crossing the line there...










Or not.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There are no lines in here. 
:vince


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I pick 'or not'.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> You love annoying cunts, that is why you rode around the annoying cunt bus with NoyK.
> 
> Cunt.


Is that all or are you gonna keep boring me with those lame insults?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> I wish I had preserverance. Unfortunately, on the planet where I come from that word hasn't been invented yet.


I'm going to play the I'm portuguese card. 

BULLY, using ipad and since its not urgent its faster, or more convinient to wait here. lol


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SOMEONE IS GIVING YOU RED SQUARES?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Whats that? I could look it up but its faster to ask here.


Unlicensed NES multicart whose games are possibly the worst ever made.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

meh I am chilling and getting ready to beat the 3rd gym on pokemon white 2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> Is that all or are you gonna keep boring me with those lame insults?


Is that all or are you gonna keep boring me with all those lame posts?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Unlicensed NES multicart whose games are possibly the worst ever made.


Nothings worse than this:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Let's talk about how shitty The Big Bang Theory is as a television show.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I found Perviz's mummy.










Edit: Oh, and would do.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Is that all or are you gonna keep boring me with all those lame posts?


I see no reason why I should care about what you or anyone thinks..


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Nothings worse than this:


Trust me, it has to be played to be believed.

The ROM
An emulator


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

That's slightly disturbing lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> That's slightly disturbing lol


Superman64? Yeah I agree.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Badd Blood wouldn't be so damn easy to pick on if he didn't look so bad.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Superman64? Yeah I agree.


Yes! Still this one beats it


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Badd Blood wouldn't be so damn easy to pick on if he didn't look so bad.


Why? He's a 9/10.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I miss my dreamcast :sadpanda


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Find it.














BaraaTZK92 said:


> I'm still a virgin because sheep don't count, right?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Badd Blood wouldn't be so damn easy to pick on if he didn't look so bad.


Whaddya mean? :kobe


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bad Blood looks like the type of guy that would let birds lay eggs in his mouth.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Yes! Still this one beats it


Are you fucking kidding me. Space Channel 5 was a great game.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

He looks like the dude from Casino that got his eye popped out while his head was in a vise...after his head was removed from the vise.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Are you fucking kidding me. Space Channel 5 was a great game.


It's the piss break of games.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Bad Blood looks like the type of guy that would let birds lay eggs in his mouth.


Is that why his head is shaped like an egg?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Whaddya mean? :kobe




You would think his internet celebrity status would get him the funds to be able to reconstruct his piranha head.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Now Now. He gets pussy though.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> It's the piss break of games.


Don't get me started about you and piss breaks. 

And does Perviz have a Twitter?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Why? He's a 9/10.





BULLY said:


> Whaddya mean? :kobe


For the love of god man


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BULLY said:


> Is that why his head is shaped like an egg?


Yep. Word on the street is his head is actually an undigested ostrich egg.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Got back from Sinister a while ago. Given that I have never actually attended a horror film in a cinema, and that I was viewing what was considered to be the best of said genre this year, I had a feeling I was going to embarrass myself; I can jump quite a height when startled by loud, infrequent noises, of which this film utilizes and milks to the best of its ability. So I was contemplating to myself throughout the hour and a half of keeping my fingers in close proximity of my ears, that I eventually would look as if I was just going to the toilet, and never return, to savour looking like a little bitch in front of a fair amount of people my age.

Thing is, however, is that after many scenes of repeatedly promising myself "Okay, I'll get up after this part is over.", it suddenly just ended. The movie was over. My naive-to-horror self had sat through all 105 minutes with relative ease. Even if I didn't occasionally plug my fears into my eardrums, I probably still would've got through it fine. And this was seriously meant to be best of 2012?

Following this, the actual film aspects, having been muddled with the idea of making every excuse to traumatize the viewer, suddenly came to mind. From this perspective, it seems painfully mediocre. The story itself, albeit structured nicely beforehand, built up to nothing, the writing was below-average and the characters felt like necessities.

The most depressing aspect I myself am faced with, however, remains the crushing idea of "Have I seen it all?". Granted, obviously there's a treasure trove of psychological and supernatural horror films for me to sink my teeth into, but if the general public has honestly brought itself to consider this a classic upon the titans of horror, then quite frankly, this leaves me with little motivation for future viewings of alternatives.

So that was my day. What have we all been up to :3


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Can someone tell me why non jobber ppl are only posting in this thread when someone gets humiliated? You fuckers should appear more often.

Why pulling out a Dwayne?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Got back from Sinister a while ago. Given that I have never actually attended a horror film in a cinema, and that I was viewing what was considered to be the best of said genre this year, I had a feeling I was going to embarrass myself (I can jump quite a height when startled by loud, infrequent noises). So I was contemplating to myself throughout the hour and a half of keeping my fingers in close proximity of my ears, that I eventually would look as if I was just going to the toilet, and never return, to savour looking like a little bitch in front of a fair amount of people my age.
> 
> Thing is, however, is that after many scenes of repeatedly promising myself "Okay, I'll get up after this part is over.", it suddenly just ended. The movie was over. My naive-to-horror self had sat through all 105 minutes with relative ease. Even if I didn't occasionally plug my fears into my eardrums, I probably still would've got through it fine. And this was seriously meant to be best of 2012?
> 
> ...


Read back. You may find it mildly entertaining.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SonoShion said:


> Now Now. He gets pussy though.


Nah. I assume a vagina is like an automatic door. It quickly closes when it detects anything that is harmful to its host.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Let's talk about how shitty The Big Bang Theory is as a television show.


I had the misfortune of watching an episode of this the other day. One of the worst TV shows I've ever seen. How can people sit back and enjoy this shit?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> I had the misfortune of watching an episode of this the other day. One of the worst TV shows I've ever seen. How can people sit back and enjoy this shit?


The same way some people enjoy WWE even though others are agreed it's a pile of festering horse manure.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1258972/

Just saw the trailer for this during a commercial break in the Jets/Colts blow-out.

BIG DAVE!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah but Penny


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> The same way some people enjoy WWE even though others are agreed it's a pile of festering horse manure.


These type of American comedies are the nadir of television programming. Friends, Two And A Half Men, The Big Bang Theory etc. All utter horse shit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1258972/
> 
> Just saw the trailer for this during a commercial break in the Jets/Colts blow-out.
> 
> BIG DAVE!


New Tarantino eh? Dang, gotta check this out.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> To lighten the mood: I'm ACTUALLY FUCKING PLAYING ACTION 52.


How's Alfred and the fetec?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dat cast. 

Batista. Russell crowe. lucy liu. 
Im there.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> These type of American comedies are the nadir of television programming. Friends, Two And A Half Men, The Big Bang Theory etc. All utter horse shit.


I actually enjoy the Big Bang Theory despite what people say. Friends was overrated though.



Hank Scorpio said:


> How's Alfred and the fetec?


Atrocious, as usual.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah but Penny


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> The most depressing aspect I myself am faced with, however, remains the crushing idea of "Have I seen it all?"


The horror genre has sucked for twenty years. It became less about the feeling & more about what they can get away with actually showing the viewing audience on screen. It leaves nothing to the imagination anymore.

It's the Halloween season, so depending on where you live, you can probably check out some classics at a local theater. Try to see something like The Omen, The Exorcist, An American Werewolf in London, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Amityville Horror, The Thing, Halloween, The Shining or even Creepshow.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't stand friends. Modern family too. Don't mind two and a half men and big bang though.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah but Penny





DualShock said:


>


Boyz got their heads screwed on right.

I can watch that show for three reasons. And those reasons are Sheldon and Penny.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

They say Sheldon's an Asperger stereotype, but I don't think so. To me, I think I would be more of an Asperger stereotype.

And neither of us have even got the syndrome.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I like big bang theory. I do find it funny but there are better shows. Penny and sheldon are the two best by far. Everyone I know who watches it compares me to Leonard lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> They say Sheldon's an *Asperger* stereotype, but I don't think so. To me, I think I would be more of an *Asperger *stereotype.
> 
> And neither of us have even got the syndrome.


Ass burgers?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Never mind that shit, here comes Mongo!


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

The Big Bang theory is the worst comedy on television 

Watch a real show like parks and rec


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1258972/
> 
> Just saw the trailer for this during a commercial break in the Jets/Colts blow-out.
> 
> BIG DAVE!


Dat Shonn Greene


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Just asking, does anyone have a reliable stream source for BFG?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

"Penny" doesn't strike my fancy at all. I need a girl with darker hair & brighter eyes. Like Elizabeth Gillies, despite her only being 19, or Joan Severance, whom I had a mega-crush on for years.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup with y'all?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll pm you a link.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You can pretty much link me any time till 1am (British time) as I'm kind of pulling an all nighter for this one.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What are you on, WMJ? lol.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> "Penny" doesn't strike my fancy at all. I need a girl with darker hair & brighter eyes. Like Elizabeth Gillies, despite her only being 19, or *Joan Severance*, whom I had a mega-crush on for years.


See No Evil, Hear No Evil and Bird On A Wire?

I think she plays the vet in Bird, but she gets them out in See No Evil, the scene where Gene Wilder holds her at gunpoint only it is isn't a gun in his pocket.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bedtime. Night.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like that chick from Homeland. :draper

But please no spoiler. Still in season one


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Anark said:


> See No Evil, Hear No Evil and Bird On A Wire?
> 
> I think she plays the vet in Bird, but she gets them out in See No Evil, the scene where Gene Wilder holds her at gunpoint only it is isn't a gun in his pocket.


I'm gonna date myself here, but yeah, I "fell in love" with her from the Scorpions - "Rhythm of Love" music video. :lol

She was also in No Holds Barred with Hulk Hogan, brother!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> What are you on, WMJ? lol.


BFG hype.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> BFG hype.


I've already starting drinking.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> BFG hype.


Lmao. Who's your favorite TNA wrestler?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Will download in HD tomorrow, and watch on PS3.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

My favorite TNA's are:

1. Robert Roode
2. Austin Aries
3. Bully Ray
4. Joey Ryan


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Great list. That alone makes the WWE main event scene look like mid carders.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I wouldn go as far as mid card. But I see where you're coming from.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> My favorite TNA's are:
> 
> 1. Robert Roode
> 2. Austin Aries
> ...


Pretty much my list but with Magnus too.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Well I wouldn go as far as mid card. But I see where you're coming from.


Yeah that was a bit of a overstatement lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

1. TNA and Magnus - OP
2. Big Bang Theory is fine
3. Froot, did you see "The Mothman Prophecies"? What do you think about that movie?
It isn't nothing overly fantastic, but I still like it a lot. It's freaky.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Always Sunny >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BB Theory


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Always Sunny >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BB Theory


I've seen a couple of episodes, it's cool.

But why compare them?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

This aforementioned foster-baby parents have got downstairs is whaling with such passion, it's demotivating me just that bit more every single time at the prospect of children. I didn't want any to begin with, so I'm not sure why at this point I'm not on my knees at the reception desk at a hospital for a vasectomy.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/639798-what-hell.html

:kane

Sabrina please post in rants again


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That is a Bit old but still funny.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I would actually love to see that, if only for how he'd be flamed.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

unk3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think we will have a lot of fun with sabrina. raper


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Christie should bend over so Sabrina can see her asshole


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

And so he will be sacrificed....


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*Sudden Clarity Clarence*_

Jacob Cass from WWE '12 is voiced by Austin Aries...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:austin


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think i should leave for today.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Really?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

For those of you in Jobbervision (10 posts/page), we're on page 666.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> _*Sudden Clarity Clarence*_
> 
> Jacob Cass from WWE '12 is voiced by Austin Aries...


lol

Only took you a while.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> For those of you in Jobbervision (10 posts/page), we're on page 666.


I'm on 267.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Good night hermanos.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I'm on 267.


Switch to Jobbervision, then.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Quick, get some druids, Zankman, and the rest of the jobbers.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

S'moe Joe gonna eat Magnus tonight, like he's a second trip to the buffet.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll be watching BFG (pulling an all nighter to stream it). I reckon Joe should retain.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Quick, get some druids, Zankman, and the rest of the jobbers.


O.K.

Wait, why?

wat


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> O.K.
> 
> Wait, why?
> 
> wat


Lol, forget it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

To excorzise the unholy beast!

good night


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Why doesn't Patrick Bateman have a Smiley?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Why doesn't Patrick Bateman have a Smiley?


Carl Sagan should get a smiley


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

20 minutes to go.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Great. Now I'm on #SUICIDEWATCH as the Yankees got fucked by the 2nd base umpire & now the game is getting blown open. GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sucks when that happens.

(I don't know or care about your American sports, I'm just trying not to seem like an asshole.)

Edit: My Countdown stream is not working, so I'm watching Colombian football to fill in the time...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Great. Now I'm on #SUICIDEWATCH as the Yankees got fucked by the 2nd base umpire & now the game is getting blown open. GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


3 blown calls in 2 days against the yankees, glad I don't give a fuck about baseball for the most part


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats up, jobber nation?

Anybody pumped for BFG tonight like I am? Mainly, I'm interested in the situation with Bully, as it's highly likely he'll turn on Sting. Also, I'm expecting Abyss to return tonight.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Was in my bed on the internets, when I noticed my PS3 kit sitting at my bedside. Hooked everything up to my notebook via a capture card and now currently playing MAG in another window.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> 3 blown calls in 2 days against the yankees, glad I don't give a fuck about baseball for the most part


Tough loss, oh well back in NY Tuesday. For some reason, since the Nats are out, i'm rooting for them.

Surprised Raul didn't get a grandslam in the 9th though.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Love how Rants stands still for BFG...


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hurry up and end so I can download you!!! >__<


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK is back.


lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> NoyK is back.
> 
> 
> lol


Yeah but he pulled a Duh-Wayne
He said he is back and that he will never leave and left this section on the same day


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I think that's what called a "10 minute unretirement".


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

DualShock said:


> Yeah but he pulled a Duh-Wayne
> He said he is back and that he will never leave and left this section on the same day


Could have gone on holiday, or is feeling ill, or experienced a string of hilarious misunderstandings that put him in the position of being the main attraction of the circus, where he has to fight the maniacal Ringleader for his freedom in an epic fight scene on a tight rope, using baby pandas as weapons, as the crowd below gazes in awe at--

Whatever, he's only been absent for one day. No need to jump to conclusions sillies :3


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

He's still apparently alive in the wrestling sections...


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Fine.. That actually was one of the things I thought about, I guess it has to be done. *I'll give Rants a break for a while, I think I need to actually*.. Still kinda shaken up from all the shit that happened, I need some peace and relaxation, and here's definitely not the place for such, even if it is only the Internet. :lol


Ze evidences


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

So....What's going on?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Jeff Hardy is getting booed. The leader was


Spoiler: I'm feeling nice today



Devon


. And a title got changed.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL at how dead the crowd is because of that shit


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Fuckin' Headliner, man. Keeps giving me warnings & infractions. I'm going to come to your house at 5 A.M. and burn the place down. :lol


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Shoulda been Bret Favre #Ratingz


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Fine.. That actually was one of the things I thought about, I guess it has to be done. I'll give Rants a break for a while, I think I need to actually.. Still kinda shaken up from all the shit that happened, I need some peace and relaxation, and here's definitely not the place for such, even if it is only the Internet. :lol
> 
> Anyway, I hope you guys do come around. I'm really sounding repetitive with this, but I tend to respect the fact that behind every username there's a person, and I really regret all the stuff I pulled off this month, and maybe I'll explain everything into better detail when I come back, and when I feel like I can freely share about what happened. :/
> 
> Anyway, peace. See you guys outside of Rants, and here in a month or so.


eat shit and die


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone watch ufc last night boys, anderson silva showed why he is still the best mixed martial artist in the world.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So, is that twice now that NoyK has announced he was leaving rants?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure why people think Friends is shit. It is quite funny imo. The storyline isn't bad either.
Big ban theory is fine
Two and a half men is good too, the older episodes were much better though.



El Chapo said:


> So, is that twice now that NoyK has announced he was leaving rants?


He said that he is only taking a break from Rants for a while. He will come back.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, if he had to announce he's taking a break, he likely will be back. And I bet he frequents the section but just doesn't post.

He seems like a lost soul, searching for acceptance.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Samoon said:


> Not sure why people think Friends is shit. It is quite funny imo. The storyline isn't bad either.
> Big ban theory is fine
> Two and a half men is good too, the older episodes were much better though.
> 
> ...


i agree with you, friends is pretty fun imo, not over the top like alot of shows these days, big bang theory is good, but i am loving How i met your mother, always said barney stinson funniest man on television(old episodes)


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

GOD I HATE THE BIG BANG SHITTY THEORY

honestly the most worthless show on tv

Its ok though. Arrested Development is coming to save us very soon =)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I like the middle and 2 Broke Girls.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

any loving for walking dead?  lol


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

I like the walking dead

Although in my Book it goes

Breaking Bad
Homeland
Walking Dead


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, i saw bfg and that shit was epic! i don't even watch tna ether.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Some dude in the TNA thread is mad about TNA pushing WWE guys but is pissed that Bully Ray didn't get the title shot.


Don't make no gotdamn sense!!!


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Fine.. That actually was one of the things I thought about, I guess it has to be done. I'll give Rants a break for a while, I think I need to actually.. Still kinda shaken up from all the shit that happened, I need some peace and relaxation, and here's definitely not the place for such, even if it is only the Internet. :lol
> 
> Anyway, I hope you guys do come around. I'm really sounding repetitive with this, but I tend to respect the fact that behind every username there's a person, and I really regret all the stuff I pulled off this month, and maybe I'll explain everything into better detail when I come back, and when I feel like I can freely share about what happened. :/
> 
> Anyway, peace. See you guys outside of Rants, and here in a month or so.


Dude just shut the fuck up and leave. You're making it worse for yoursef, and it's going to take forever for anyone to get over this because you keep coming back. I was trying to be nice when I told you to leave the first time now I'm being a little hasher because you haven't gotten the picture yet. No one wants to hear you whine, just log off and go. When you are in the right state of mind and you feel that you're ready to comeback then go for it. Until then peace the fuck out.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Not sure why people think Friends is shit. It is quite funny imo. The storyline isn't bad either.
> Big ban theory is fine
> Two and a half men is good too, the older episodes were much better though.
> 
> He said that he is only taking a break from Rants for a while. He will come back.


Friends was great until the 10th season, then it just got cliched and shit, and thankfully ended when it was at least still scoring well.

Big Bang is fine, 2 & a Half Men is ok but earlier episodes >>>> the new ones. 2 Broke Girls is brilliant, as is Mike and Molly. I'm growing increasingly disheartened with HIMYM, what was once a brilliant, funny show has become an overdrawnout pile of shit that is having a negative effect on its legacy. Hopefully the current season picks up a bit.

Still, nothing can quite top Archer atm. Not sure how I missed it, or why I never got it into, but damn that show is greatness.

Btw, since I'm banned from the TNA section for "trolling," I'd just like to say :lmao @ TNA and the B4G event today. I knew it would be abysmal, and it was worse than that. lolTNA never had more validation.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all I have a beard and I'm just 20 years old....
> 
> He was 27 and he didn't have any beard...
> 
> ...


10 minutes later:



BaraaTZK92 said:


> You are right about one thing, it's hard typing while my dick is in a bully's hole.


:kobe3


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I also didn't like the 10th season of Friends. I've watched a few episodes of Mike and Molly and I found them pretty funny. It is not bad. Two and Half men got worse when Charlie Seen left the show. It is still good but the episodes were much better when he was around.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Call me John Tucker.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

So let me get this straight. Devon is the leader of Aces & 8s? That makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is this legit?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Funneh.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I enjoyed the fuckedup nature of the booking.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I have to see for my self how the revel was done and all to have a opinion.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The day I try to download a PPV:

1) The fastest site I download from is having a hissy fit and deciding that 22Kb/s is just a dandy speed. Wooo, 12 hours left.
2) Some links have _already_ been blacklisted.
3) My alternative site for downloads besides WF, Telly-TV, is having server issues.

Please let me know how you got on with finding a copy when you get back Revolver.

Also, morning. How are you sugarcubes this fine day? :3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry Froot, but I havn't looked for a download link yet.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> The day I try to download a PPV:
> 
> 1) The fastest site I download from is having a hissy fit and deciding that 22Kb/s is just a dandy speed. Wooo, 12 hours left.
> 2) Some links have _already_ been blacklisted.
> ...


I had that problem with Pokémon Black2...


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

No, I know, I just meant _when_ (assuming _if_) you find a source, punch it in here for karma.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

It's Sexy Time.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I always look for torrents on _kick ass torrents_.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Get on Kick Ass Torrents.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> It's Sexy Time.


Sexy indeed.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Good day, sir.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Jesus H Christ. Still haven't recovered from watching BFG LIVE ON STREAM, even though it was over 10 hours ago.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

My little friend down there enjoyed it. Me, not so much.

Edit: Damn, that was a horrible word choice.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Too short.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Alright. Had my niece's birthday on Saturday, and on the same day a charity quiz night which was quite amusing. Also saw Sinister on Sunday, which I wrote on here.

Sin and Bones by Fozzy now on Spotify :mark:


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

weekend was okay, nothing special CM just hung with the old girlfriend, went to a resturant to watch ufc, thought about watching BFG but realised its TNA lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Had a boring weekend myself, did pick up a new bag o' grass, some real nice quality herb. Did some basement reorganizing and that's about it, other than watchign season 3 premeire of Walking Dead


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh yes, I was smoking some weed on saturday.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Weed is illegal.

WHERE ARE THE MODS?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I so wanted to smoke a bowl on my way to work this morning, ut that'd be bad so I refrained from doing so, I only need to wait a few more hours...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i work double shift today going be brutual


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> Yes.


That's ridiculous fpalm Is Hardy champ???


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's ridiculous fpalm Is Hardy champ???


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Seems like I missed a GOOD swerve. One of the best swerves in a while.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

jeff hardy = ratings man


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> Devon = ratings man


:cool2


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> :cool2


haha i always liked the dudleys when they were a team in ecw better then single wrestlers.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I never liked the tag Team duleys. They were fat and slow and boring.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BaraaTZK92 said:


> You are right about one thing, it's hard typing while my dick is in a bully's hole.


:lol How the hell am I always missing shit like this?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

they had charisma watch their ecw days, they were the heels that fucked with the crowd.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Unfuckingfassbar.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hm, maybe. But I actually don't care about their ecw stuff.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Only ECW matches I think I've ever watched are Chris Jericho vs. Mick Foley, Chris Jericho vs. Sabu, and Mikey Whipreck vs. Sandman vs. Steve Austin


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jericho is pretty froot


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

true enough, they just got stale in wwe, but still GOAT tag team will be LOD and Demolition


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Void Enter The?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The Void Enter.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Enter The Void :draper


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Diov eht retne


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sons of Liberty.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Ghost Babel


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Review of BFG by one of my favourite channels.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone seen here comes the boom with kevin james?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is Anderson going to do a review?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Laptop fucked up after I accidentally got a splash of water on it. After a few tutorials on YT, I figured it'd be best to take it to Currys' team of monkeys for a potential fix. However, my Dad suggests to me I leave it out until tomorrow. Nevertheless, won't be posting for a while (can't be using this PS3 browser all the time).

Ba ba


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:troll


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Laptop fucked up after I accidentally got a splash of water on it. After a few tutorials on YT, I figured it'd be best to take it to Currys' team of monkeys for a potential fix. However, my Dad suggests to me I leave it out until tomorrow. Nevertheless, won't be posting for a while (can't be using this PS3 browser all the time).
> 
> Ba ba


Dude that sucks, but yeah your dad may be right, a lot of electronics so long as properly dried will work again, unless you tried using it wet, then there is a chacne of shortage


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Witty


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

What's good Bully?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bully don't read the other pages if you don't want to spoil BFG.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Already watched it. 

Roode/Storm was amaaaaazing


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, good.

Well, what als could you expect from Roode? unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Match of the year. Maybe the best match since mitb 2011


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope that is true because if it's not I'm going to be disapointed.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh you haven't watched it yet?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Match of the year. Maybe the best match since mitb 2011


ah danm, now the title being on the line would have made it gold, I guess?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. I didn't think I'd enjoy it as much as I did seeing as the title wasn't on the line.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope, didn't watch it yet.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay, well I haven't said any results.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't worry, I know almost every result anyway.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's why I stayed away from this forum until I watched.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't think I'll ever be able to vote for a TNA match for Match-of-theYear but it was certainly Match-of-the-Night. Honestly, this year is pretty packed already, still with more than two months to go, so I don't think it even makes top 10, certainly not top 5, but it was a fun match, for sure.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, well, I really don't care that much about TNA to be honest. But the day after Hell in a Cell I will sure as hell not come here until I watched it. :vince


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Certainly no WWE match was better, at least I can't think of one. Punk/Bryan otl was good, and cena/lesnar had it's moments, but nah


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not really that excited about hell in a cell not when you've got sheamus vs big show as one of the main matches


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Certainly no WWE match was better, at least I can't think of one. Punk/Bryan otl was good, and cena/lesnar had it's moments, but nah


I think it was about on par with Richards/Elgin from ROH & definitely behind the top four or five best NJPW matches so far. I also definitely think Cena/Lesnar was better & Cena/Punk was fun but I don't think it stands up real well. This match doesn't either, really.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bully what you think of Hardy going over Aries


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CM Punk vs Cena is reason enough to watch.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's if it is cena/punk could be roidback


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> Bully what you think of Hardy going over Aries


Yeah. Not the result I was hoping for. Shit happens.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I think it was about on par with Richards/Elgin from ROH & definitely behind the top four or five best NJPW matches so far. I also definitely think Cena/Lesnar was better & Cena/Punk was fun but I don't think it stands up real well. This match doesn't either, really.


That's fair enough. I havent really watched ROH since Danielson left and have barely seen any japanese stuff. I have my hands full just watching nxt, raw, smackdown and tna.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If there ever was a wrestling program that was Dr. Jekyl/Mr. Hyde, it's NXT. I watch it one week & I think "Man, this is a great show. Some of these guys are really talented & fun. The future looks bright." Then the next week it's like "Holy shit, what a train wreck. How do these people have jobs? Who watches this shit?" It's pretty crazy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, when the "new" nxt came in I was loving it. It seems to have lost a step now. And JR just doesn't give a shit anymore. I think he's a broken man all the mocking and mistreatment from Vince over the years has taken it's toll. Regal is great though.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

is bound for glory worth watching?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah definitely.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

ratedR3:16 said:


> is bound for glory worth watching?


Yes. There's a lot of people shitting on it because of bad booking but the matches themselves are pretty good. And you'll want to see Roode/Storm for sure.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I wasn't a fan of some of the results but that's just the way it goes. I still enjoyed the hell out of it.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, it's worth watching. It wasn't the greatest ppv of all time but the matches are mostly solid. There are a couple of fun, WTF moments in there too if you're the sort who gets joy from watching crazy old school Hogan, for example (which I am, so my view is biased).


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hogan is what got me into wrestling as a little kid in the 80's so yeah I'm all for it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You see Hogan is suing his boy Bubba the Hogan I mean Love Sponge?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah for that sad porn tape.

Why couldn't it have been Brooke instead?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol, I have not seen it but a local radio show was talking about it after they saw the entire thing and said it was funny how he answered his cell at the end and it was Brooke's song as his ring, just a ton of creepiness to it...Bubba's a numbnut they are supposed to be boys no?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I guess money talks. I haven't seen the full video just a three minute excerpt on some trashy website. Most of it was Hogan talking and answering his cellphone. I'm kinda glad, don't really wanna see the hulk "hulking up" like that.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

The radio guys did day that lil Hogan was not so little, good for the old guy!! But yeah this would have been epic had it been Brooke, or for the mind blown option, Brooke & Hulk........


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is the chick he bangs in the video hot?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You can't really see her it was a shitty camera angle. She looked okay though I suppose. Doable.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Girlfriends asleep I feel like sex but don't wanna wake her up. Might just watch porn instead enguin


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Is the chick he bangs in the video hot?





BULLY said:


> You can't really see her it was a shitty camera angle. She looked okay though I suppose. Doable.


Ont he one hand she was married to Bubba the Love Spnge, so maybe not all taht great but then again she was married to Bubba the Love PSonge and he has made some good $$ in radio so maybe...

Edit: Okay so it is a yes


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

With a name like "Bubba the love sponge" he should be the one making porn videos


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

She looks very fit, I like that.

And Bully why don't you just have some fun with her without waking her up?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> With a name like "Bubba the love sponge" he should be the one making porn videos


I am guessing the sponge part was for him sponging off Hogan for all these years, and who "lends" the wives out to the firends anyway?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm finished. Doesn't matter now



CMWit said:


> I am guessing the sponge part was for him sponging off Hogan for all these years, and who "lends" the wives out to the friends anyway?


Good friends. lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't mess around son


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk2


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Shit I don't ahve any friends that are that "good" of friends!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Great friends terrible husbands

Yeah I don't either


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

If you have friends like that you don't need a pimp.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

So in the end for Hogan I guess it pays to cheat, or at least it will, lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't get cheating. If you're not happy with your woman why not just leave her? Rather than sneaking around behind her back. And if you wanna sleep with tons of different girls, go single. Yeah I don't understand the mentality.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe people just love that single person but they need more, something their parter can't give them.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I am of the mind that famous people should just give up marriage, seriously you are famous and not matter what you look like you will get some tail. The worst though are the baby makers, more found with athletes than actors, shit look at Cromartie from the Jets, he doesn't even know all his kids names!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think in a lot of circumstances it is a "marriage of convenience" or it's kind of a "status thing" like politicians for example wouldn't be taken serious if they're single but if they're married with kids, they look more legit.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw that in some Users sig and just wanted to share it here.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

lol. That's what I want to do whenever I see someone wearing sunglasses indoors


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> lol. That's what I want to do whenever I see someone wearing sunglasses indoors


So that's what happened to Cory Hart...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He ain't wearing sunglasses at night no more


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi! Darkness is here.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dis ma halloween costume.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I would love to go as Bane but I have no mask. So I go as Bateman. :draper

btw. what movie is that Sono?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going as Jason


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why not as Bully?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I have no clue what I am going to do on Halloween, I know will be giving out candy but how bad do I want to scare the local kids?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

American Horror Story. TV Series.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

If you think about it it is kinda ironic that someone who calls himself Bully goes as someone who was bullied as a child. :cena

Thanks, Sono.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Going as Bully Ray isn't really "halloweeny"


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

But it's funny.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I'll probably either go as The Grim Reaper or I'll just play WWE13 instead.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I remember once I went as a mummy got drunk and tripped over the bandages and cracked my head open

good times


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

If I can't get that beautiful art on my face, I will go as WAZ fucking PERVIZ.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lal. I was just reading in some shitty but still kinda awesome thread's I've created in the past.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I went through some of the bad blood thread a few days ago


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Those were the days.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This is turning into a memories thread lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:vince


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I swear I screamed HALLELUJAH when I saw that someone made a rants thread bout BB in here. I never posted in Rants before. THANK YOU RS.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't even know who he was til rs posted about him


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You're Welcome! :draper


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey what's up guys? 






:lol fucking funny. :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wooot. That fucker was posting on five-minute basis at every freaking WWE section.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Just some talking about past enemies.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyway guys time for bed. Catch tomorrow.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Let's wrestle.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Goodbye.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

How?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Magic?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Let's wrestle.


Who got you back in the green?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*F5's Dunk20 into hell*


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Night Bully

Dunk wants to wrestle? Just...step...away...now


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Review of BFG by one of my favourite channels.


This guy got absolutely buried by WJ awhile ago and I think WJ is a prick, he's still around?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*squee*_

I went and out of curiosity tried turning on the aforementioned laptop, and HUZZAH, my baby lives again X3 "Wait 'till tomorrow" and "Currys' team of monkies" my ass.

Splinter Cell: Double Agent on PS2 was beginning to test my patience anyway.

Anything of importance happen in the last five hours?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Who got you back in the green?


Are you seriously concerned or bothered?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

ratedR3:16 said:


> is bound for glory worth watching?


Yes, skip Ryan/Snow and the knockouts match though


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

No, I'm just wondering. For all we know you could have secondary accounts and repping yourself.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ether said:


> Yes, skip Ryan/Snow and the knockouts match though


The knockouts match isn't that bad. Tara is a great performer and Brooke is a great ass.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Bad Blood still makes vids, cba watching any of them though even for a laugh. And as for halloween, all I'm doing is playing WWE 13/AC3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you telling us your secret Mystical? -_-; 
I made a stupid rant once, get over it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Speaking of Knockouts.....

Laycool >>>>>>>>> Beautiful People


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Not going out anywhere, but will answer guisers at the door with a Patrick Bateman cosplay:

- Slicked back hair
- Fine suit/Suspenders
- Clearing my face of as much acne as possible (the hardest part of the costume for me)
- Spitting some 'blood' on my face and shirt
- Comedically holding an axe behind my back at all time
- New York Yuppie accent


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why would anyone want to skip anything that involves joey Ryan?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Not going out anywhere, but will answer guisers at the door with a Patrick Bateman cosplay:
> 
> - Slicked back hair
> - Fine suit/Suspenders
> ...


Drink a lot of water, clean your face gently twice a day with a base soap and avoid oil or fat creams. Another secret is to avoid squeezing the acne. It was really hard for me to do that but eventually you will get the results!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

^

Instead of sweets you should just give them your card.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Will take that into consideration.

+6 karma


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Why would anyone want to skip anything that involves joey Ryan?


Trust me


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Are you telling us your secret Mystical? -_-;
> I made a stupid rant once, get over it.


Tell me who repped you, if you weren't pulling a noyK then you would just come out with it. But that stupid rant was shit, which makes you a shit poster. But it wasn't the rant that I'm pissed about, it's the fact that you talked alot of shit in my last rant thread, that can't be forgotten son. One way or another you're going to pay for it. :lol


Anyway, that Joey Ryan shit with Morgan has me interested in where this shit migh go.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Tell me who repped you, if you weren't pulling a noyK then you would just come out with it. But that stupid rant was shit, which makes you a shit poster. But it wasn't the rant that I'm pissed about, it's the fact that you talked alot of shit in my last rant thread, that can't be forgotten son. One way or another you're going to pay for it. :lol


:StephenA I'm shaking, I'm shaking.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I have returned.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Where will Roode go from here?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

:kobe2 You better be shivering fucker.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hopefully take the title off meth hardy as soon as poss.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

It's 2019: who do I sign to my world-class soccer team?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk vs mystical hey


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

sup jobbers
I saw today a very hot girl on Facebook from Chernobyl

Would you bang her?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> :kobe2 You better be shivering fucker.


Having a guy who calls himself Mystical as a nemesis is like being afraid of a butterfly.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Three boobs? reminds me of total recall.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

And maybe he'll have better competition...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's not much of a feud but it's better than nothing I guess


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk will get buried and jobbed out to Ryback. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That would be Anark


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe you'll be luckier and job to a returning Lita. Go after that belt butterfly! xD


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Having a guy who calls himself Mystical as a nemesis is like being afraid of a butterfly.














Dunk20 said:


> Maybe you'll be luckier and job to a returning Lita. Go after that belt butterfly! xD


Yeah, I know that's very original.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Treehouse of horrors were always the best episodes.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

From now on you will be my mystical unicorn.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Treehouse of horrors were always the best episodes.


Yeah, especially the one where Homer becomes 3d. :lol



Dunk20 said:


> From now on you will be my mystical unicorn.


Your drawing sucks ass.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Did someone say unicorns?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Yeah, especially the one where Homer becomes 3d. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your drawing sucks ass.


I took it from your personal website. http://gaytotheworld.blogspot.pt/2010/09/top-5-websites-for-gay-surfingyes-i.html


Anyway I actually like to draw, here is one of my deviantart page:


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like we will have a match soon.

Mystical with a wicked shot to Dunk!


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not gay son.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did someone say uni porn?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

What are you is the question that needs to answered..


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunks in front at the moment TBH


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Mystical and Dunk competing to see which of their e-microdicks is the shorter. I like it.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Anyway I actually like to draw, here is one of my deviantart page:


Here I got a drawing for you:











:lol at dunk questioning what I am. You're a guy who likes butterflies and unicorns maybe you should admit to being a closet queer and come the fuck out the closet. No offense to froot of course.




Whap Me Jungles said:


> Mystical and Dunk competing to see which of their e-microdicks is the shorter.* I like it.*


Fucking nasty bro.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The loser gets turkeyslapped by me.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Well I handled this well. I haven't lost a e - fight yet.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> :lol at dunk questioning what I am. You're a guy who likes butterflies and unicorns maybe you should admit to being a closet queer and come the fuck out the closet. No offense to froot of course.


Pretty Mystical Unicorn, get this. I called you that, I don't like that. 










*Son*, you disgust me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pretty sure you got owned in that whole Samantha stalking debacle lol

That was you right :kobe


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical is keeping track of my rep. I think he is in love with me.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Pretty sure you got owned in that whole Samantha stalking debacle lol
> 
> That was you right :kobe


Well I brought that on myself, just like noyk brought what he did on himself. I learned from it and moved on. You know what I mean.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. Anyway I'm going back to bed. Play nice. And by nice I mean rip each others throats out.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Mystical is keeping track of my rep. I think he is in love with me.


No



Edit: ok peace bully.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> No











Reading your replies makes me realize that arguing with a white wall would still have the same effect of boredom. Poor love.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll put the two of you down for lunch at a Frankie & Benny's. A monster sundae on the house from me :3


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Reading your replies makes me realize that arguing with a white wall would still have the same effect of boredom. Poor love.












Ok that made laugh a little.


Edit: I can't have sundaes or anything like that.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Fruit Salad?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I sense sexual tention between you two. :hmm:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Your drawing sucks ass.


Dunk20 the vanilla midget can't dwaw hurr


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats up, freakazoids?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I sense sexual tention between you two. :hmm:


He finds me desirable. If I had to choose between him and old nun I would pick the latter.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> He finds me desirable. If I had to choose between him and old nun I would pick the latter.


Lol.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Dunk20 the vanilla midget can't dwaw hurr












How did you know I was a midget?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mystical said:


> Your drawing sucks ass.


You sound jelly.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> How did you know I was a midget?


Because you are the boyfriend of Cena's 1# Hater's cousin


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Dunk20 the vanilla midget can't dwaw hurr


:lol



Dunk20 said:


> He finds me desirable. If I had to choose between him and old nun I would pick the latter.


Na man I don't swing that way. I fuck pussy not dicks.




> How did you know I was a midget?


You look like a midget. You sick fuck.




TehJerichoFan said:


> You sound jelly.


What's there to be jelly about?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Raw was pretty up and down, but overall, was relatively froot tonight, and here's why. First of all we started with Big Show coming out to--

Oh, wait a minute, I just realised I live in GMT.

ZZZzzzzzzz....


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Oct 11, 2012)

Greetings WF family


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

And who are you exact? ^


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Oct 11, 2012)

Mystical said:


> And who are you exact? ^


I'm Mr. Bad Example


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> You sound jelly.


Grape jelly sucks. I had a buddy that used to make meatball hors d'oeuvres with it though & those weren't bad.

Apparently that's the first time I've ever used "hors d'oeuvres" in a sentence as I had no idea how to spell it & had to Google it. Firefox is still telling me it is spelled wrong. Lesson learned: just type appetizers.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr. Bad Example said:


> I'm Mr. Bad Example


Is that you Warren Zevon? 



Walk-In said:


> Grape jelly sucks. I had a buddy that used to make meatball hors d'oeuvres with it though & those weren't bad.
> 
> Apparently that's the first time I've ever used *"hors d'oeuvres"* in a sentence as I had no idea how to spell it & had to Google it. Firefox is still telling me it is spelled wrong. Lesson learned: just type appetizers.


Is that french?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mr. Bad Example said:


> I'm Mr. Bad Example


Has anybody told you that you look exactly like Warren Zeavon?
Compare
















You know the fat fuck who choked out his son because he thought he was gay only because he wore pink


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Oct 11, 2012)

No, I must say that I haven't heard that comparison before.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> Grape jelly sucks. I had a buddy that used to make meatball hors d'oeuvres with it though & those weren't bad.
> 
> Apparently that's the first time I've ever used "hors d'oeuvres" in a sentence as I had no idea how to spell it & had to Google it. Firefox is still telling me it is spelled wrong. Lesson learned: just type appetizers.


Jelly is fine for me in small doses. I'll only use a little when I'm eating a chicken biscuit and the like. I think peanut butter is far worse, especially combined with jelly. PB&J is arguably the worst invention ever.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr. Bad Example said:


> No, I must say that I haven't heard that comparison before.


So what brings you to the Jobber thread Mr.BadExample? Beat any wives tonight, twat?


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Oct 11, 2012)

Mystical said:


> *So what brings you to the Jobber thread Mr.BadExample?* Beat any wives tonight, twat?


I just wanted to say hello to my fellow WF members. So, hello again, WF family. What are you all doing this morning?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sup


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh not much, just listening to some music and watching some YouTube videos.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What youtube videos


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Oct 11, 2012)

Just browsing random stuff, most of which I couldn't post here without getting an infraction.






Probably the most gutwrenching video I've ever seen, saw it at least a decade ago and it still hits me hard.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The cop should have shot him as soon as he saw him go for the gun


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like he was a rejoiner. I caught that shit right away.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pretty obvious really. He didn't even bother trying to hide his identity. Silly man.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol I know, I asked him if he beat any wives tonight and he avoided it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Pretty obvious really. He didn't even bother trying to hide his identity. Silly man.


*SOMEBODY CALL THE COPS, BROTHER!*


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm sure that tool would have gotten away with it had he not been a *Dumbass* using basically the same avatar and coming straight to the jobber thread. Usually new members who come to rants don't go straight to a thread like this. In fact he deserves that title of *dumbass*.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you rely like a 8 year old with the creativity of used toilet paper I will reply to the last one and ignore you from now on. There is everything to be jelly about as I am better then you at everything. Now go masturbate or educate yourself on what SARCASM is.

But here :

1. You dont fuck, you are a virgin.
2. Dont go that route... I look way better then you fuck.
3. Simply everything if its the mystical unicorn speaking.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mr Bad example is Warren Zevon? Lol. He made it so obvious that he was rejoiner. What an idiot.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

What kind of a moron rejoins and uses the same theme for the avatar? First Sheamus, now Warren. Ah those who fail at teh interwebz~!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Deadman came walkin and got caught.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin Boys, Hey Bully, waht's your thoughs on Men at Work?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Iconic Australian band.

You like 'em?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Iconic Australian band.
> 
> You like 'em?


Yeah love em, Who can it be now came on the radio on my ride home last night


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This is a good song too.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I have an aunt who is only 5 years older than me and she got me into them waaaaaaay back in the day, I've loved them for decades, lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Samoon said:


> Mr Bad example is Warren Zevon? Lol. He made it so obvious that he was rejoiner. What an idiot.


What's the deal with people joining using similar avatars from their last account? They could at least try to deceive us.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, but people are stupid.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I know but some people are just stupid.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sheamus is a dumbass and so is Warren.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol, yes Warren is a numbnut and Sheamus has his moments but per Headliner Mr Fluffykins was not actually Sheamus, there's my one white knight for the week

So guys what is the one thing you love but hate to admit (not including wrasslin') 

Mine is Jason Mraz, dig his music, a lil on the softer side of what I listen to but the kid has decent flow and great melodies


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not really ashamed but "The Princess Bride" is one of my all time favourite movies


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am not really ashamed to admit but I love listening songs from Maroon 5.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm not really ashamed but "The Princess Bride" is one of my all time favourite movies





Samoon said:


> I am not really ashamed to admit but I love listening songs from Maroon 5.


Nice boys, yeah Bully can you beleive Princess bride is fucking 25 years old? I saw it at the theater before most of the members here were even born, lol

Maroon 5 is not all that bad, they have some funk to their tunes which is always a good thing, love the funk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

25 years old? gees. I envy you for seeing it at a cinema. The first movie I can remember seeing at the cinema was Terminator 2.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> 25 years old? gees. I envy you for seeing it at a cinema. The first movie I can remember seeing at the cinema was Terminator 2.


I have a freaky memory, I can't remember shit for the most part but can remember stuff that happened years ago, my first two memories of seeing movies are Star Wars at the drive-in in '77 and then E.T. With my Grams in '82, but can barley remember ysterday, fucking weed


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> you talked alot of shit in my last rant thread, that can't be forgotten son. One way or another you're going to pay for it. :lol


I talked a lot of shit to you in one of them threads too, but you haven't threatened me. That's not fair.

I feel left out.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My gf says I have selective memory. And selective hearing.

Apparently I'm very selective.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

being selective is a good thing Bully, tell her she's lucky you "selected" her, lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Dunk will get buried and jobbed out to Ryback. :lol





BULLY said:


> That would be Anark


FEED. ME. DUNK.

(Yeah, that's how fucking topical I am.)




Mystical said:


> Well I handled this well. I haven't lost a e - fight yet.


:lmao Yeah, apart from the only one you had. 

Remember when you picked on Samantha and tried to use Rants to humiliate her? It was going okay for you in that thread until I popped in and asked exactly what the hate for Samantha was about. It was shortly after that that your anus began to get POUNDED INTO OBLIVION.

I'm not claiming credit for it, but secretly, deep inside my heart, I'm claiming fucking credit for it.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> But here :
> 
> 1. You dont fuck, you are a virgin.
> 2. Dont go that route... I look way better then you fuck.
> 3. Simply everything if its the mystical unicorn speaking.


1. How can I be a virgin when I have a 3 year old daughter?
2. You silly fuck tricks are for kids, twat.
3. You're real gay with that unicorn shit.



You said you're going to ignore me for now on?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> 1. How can I be a virgin when I have a 3 year old daughter?


Because it's not yours, it's mine. I couldn't be arsed to raise the fucking thing myself so I made a deal with your girl. I'd supply her with occasional orgasms if she found some other twat to help raise it by pretending it was his.

Don't feel bad though, you're doing a good job. It hasn't murdered anyone yet, right? So yeah, good job.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

How do we get to 7K? Arguing amongst ourselves, apparently.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Anark said:


> FEED. ME. DUNK.
> 
> (Yeah, that's how fucking topical I am.)
> 
> ...


I admit I was gotten. I was still fairly new and was trying to fit in. Fuck, was I wrong. But I learned from all that shit, and most of it I brought on myself.



Anark said:


> I talked a lot of shit to you in one of them threads too, but you haven't threatened me. That's not fair.
> 
> I feel left out.


I let you slide because you're one of the better posters here.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm going to check out this latest fuckin' ROH iPPV based off of "Diamond" Dave Meltzer's word of mouth on Live Audio Wrestling/Wrestler Observer Radio putting the show over. ROH has been the drizzling shits lately & Meltz's word isn't the end all, be all for me, but I'm bored, so I'm going to see what's up. If it sucks, I'm going to dump all over that mother-fucker on Twitter because my dumb ass has been burned by ROH like five or six times in a row now & I keep coming back like I'm a battered wife. Admittedly, I am interested in Steen/Elgin.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't watched it since danielson left. Let me know how it is.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I'm going to check out this latest fuckin' ROH iPPV based off of "Diamond" Dave Meltzer's word of mouth on Live Audio Wrestling/Wrestler Observer Radio putting the show over. ROH has been the drizzling shits lately & Meltz's word isn't the end all, be all for me, but I'm bored, so I'm going to see what's up. If it sucks, I'm going to dump all over that mother-fucker on Twitter because my dumb ass has been burned by ROH like five or six times in a row now & I keep coming back like I'm a battered wife. Admittedly, I am interested in Steen/Elgin.


Yeah ROH hasn't been the same since leaving hdnet. I still catch the shows on youtube occastionally but other then that I don't really care to watch it. It's sad that Kevin Steen is the best part of ROH now but that is mostly their fault for letting all their top guys go to tna and wwe, should've had them locked down on contracts.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> I let you slide because you're one of the better posters here.


Regale me with what you would have done had I not been a 'better poster here'.

What would have happened in the scenario of you _not _'letting me slide'?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Today I finally got new internet and I'm watching a youtube video on 720p right now! This is fucking awesome in my opinion. I love the future.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Today I finally got new internet and I'm watching a youtube video on 720p right now! This is fucking awesome in my opinion. I love the future.


I don't know. Sounds like something a spam email might say...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Hi.












Can you help me?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No, I'm serious. This is so fucking awesome.

I don't know if i can help you sono.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You're my only hope.










Otherwise...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jennifer Carpeter hot.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

WF!!! Mystical is a homosexual, I repeat, Mystical is a homosexual


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> WF!!! Mystical is a homosexual, I repeat, Mystical is a homosexual


Your gaydar's working then.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Jennifer Carpeter hot.


Daniela Ruah is hot.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


This movie _REALLY_ sucked.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't seen it. But if you say so.










But this one was class. I've seen myself in Brandon. If you know the movie "Shame", you know what I mean.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Banged against a glass wall. That's one way to do it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Check the site public disgrace com and you will find even more exciting stuff, even better than bangin against a glass wand




btw


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Daniela Ruah is hot.


Yeah she is hot, but her eye freaks me out, if you watch NCIS LA then you know what I mean


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The fuck.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand that brings us to 7K.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so done with this work day, need to relax and smoke some weed already...


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> WF!!! Mystical is a homosexual, I repeat, Mystical is a homosexual


It's takes one to know one bro. Come on man we all know you're into dicks, just admit it. Stop flapping your lips like a loose pussy and stay in the closet. Eh? Too late.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh boy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CMWit said:


> I am so done with this work day, need to relax and smoke some weed already...


unk2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I am so done with this work day, need to relax and smoke some weed already...


^ this! I don't have weed, but I have some haxixe? (sp) In portugal it's the brown tablet. I'm going to smoke one now too.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RS lovin the new internet? Speed and HD make a slight difference

girls stop pulling each others hair already and have a lil tea party to sort your shit out

Dunk, é que, como hash?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I love it so fucking much.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Drugs r bad, mmmmmmkay??


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> It's takes one to know one bro. Come on man we all know you're into dicks, just admit it. Stop flapping your lips like a loose pussy and stay in the closet. Eh? Too late.


Admit it? I already said it in the other thread that I do indeed like dicks. If that makes me worse then you? Not really. You talk about bad posters but everything you write comes in the form of shit.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I love it so fucking much.


I bet dude! Have you streamed American Psycho yet? lol



TehJerichoFan said:


> Drugs r bad, mmmmmmkay??


For me I don't consider weed a drug, mmmmmmmkay, lol it's a plant, lettuce is not a drug


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> RS lovin the new internet? Speed and HD make a slight difference
> 
> girls stop pulling each others hair already and have a lil tea party to sort your shit out
> 
> Dunk, é que, como hash?


Sim! Uma barra de hash, erva aqui é dificil encontrar ultimamente. (lately it's been hard to find weed around here)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

There's need to stream it I own it on Blu Ray :draper.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Sim! Uma barra de hash, erva aqui é dificil encontrar ultimamente. (lately it's been hard to find weed around here)


Cara, que é uma porcaria, eu posso muito bem ficar à vontade erva daninha aqui, também uma geração de 3 Português! Olá!



RevolverSnake said:


> There's need to stream it I own it on Blu Ray :draper.


Figured as much! That is really a must have blu ray


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CMWit said:


> For me I don't consider weed a drug, mmmmmmmkay, lol it's a plant, lettuce is not a drug


You need some D.A.R.E in your life. unk2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Cara, que é uma porcaria, eu posso muito bem ficar à vontade erva daninha aqui, também uma geração de 3 Português! Olá!


Oi!Erva aqui vendem caro e quando há vendem logo rápido. Tenho um grande amigo no Brasil que arranja erva com uma facilidade enorme. You lucky bastards xD

I'm off to smoke! See you guys later

EDIT: Mystical, not you. I hope you die while I'm out. :-D


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> You need some _rolling papers_ in your life. :jesse


Fixed


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone checked the public disgrace com site yet?
Check the site dammit :vince3


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> For me I don't consider weed a drug, mmmmmmmkay, lol it's a plant, lettuce is not a drug


So cocaine is cool by you too, then?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What's so good about it?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> So cocaine is cool by you too, then?


There is a difference between the two, weed is a straight up plant, pick, dry, smoke, there is no process to change it on the molecular level as does the biosyntesis that you have to go through for cocaine


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Never have tried coke, weed is good enough for this guy


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I would try Coke if I get the chance.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I would try Coke if I get the chance.


Pepsi is better.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Pepsi is better.


Nah nothing beats cherry coke


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe. I don't know... Not really.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My plans for today have been ruined by people who cannot do there job


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You look... marvelous. There's nothing to say.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I wanted to make it look as real as possible, that's why I spent so much time editing this to perfection.

EDIT: Mystical don't take it seriously, I'm just messing you do. I think you are a good poster and we seriously can be friends! That may be the hash kicking by now but the feelings true man!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

1 hour 16 minutes, ugh


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK now my day is better


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk you really want a fued with Mystical don't cha? lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Feed me a stray cat.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dunk who are you? Introduce yourself.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Feed me a stray cat.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CMWit said:


>


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Nah nothing beats cherry coke


remember when they did vanilla coke


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ratedR3:16 said:


> remember when they did vanilla coke


They still sell that in a store in Bristol. Tastes very nice


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Fucking coke, is that all you guy's have to contribute?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

DualShock said:


>


They should have included "This confession has meant nothing" at the end.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I can contribute some weed if anyone is in my area, lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

If some day I should travel to Boston, for whatever reason, I happily take some.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> If some day I should travel to Boston, for whatever reason, I happily take some.


If you ever come to Boston we will def need to hang out!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah lets hit the Void then, RS.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Night boys work day done, time to get stoned


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

VIOD! VIOD! VIOD!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Dunk who are you? Introduce yourself.


Duncan, the anti piss breaks. Joking.
And you Sono?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

New episode of Face-Off tonight on SyFy. One of the only television programs that I still go out of my way to watch. It is not even that great of a TV show, honestly, I'm just really interested in the subject material. That's my wheelhouse.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Admit it? I already said it in the other thread that I do indeed like dicks. If that makes me worse then you? Not really. You talk about bad posters but everything you write comes in the form of shit.


Oh ok, I don't remember but whatever. Eh You're no fun to fuck with, so I'm not going to be fucking with you anymore.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Dunk's gay? Thought so...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:kobe


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

^Hey bro did you see that rant about you?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> ^Hey bro did you see that rant about you?


Yeah i'ma no sell it lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Best thing to do.

I think it's a worthless rant anyway. Big reason why I never visited the Amanda Todd thread is because I have a hard time giving sympathy for someone who commits suicide.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Yeah i'ma no sell it lol.


That's a good idea. Chapo is right, that shit is worthless. NoyK should've done the same.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK should have never made a thread crying for "peace".


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Best thing to do.
> 
> I think it's a worthless rant anyway. Big reason why I never visited the Amanda Todd thread is because I have a hard time giving sympathy for someone who commits suicide.


Exactly. I didn't know her so it doesn't really matter to me because suicide happens on a daily basis.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

2 multiplied by ten plus 1

Romeo done


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> That's a good idea. Chapo is right, that shit is worthless. NoyK should've done the same.


NoyK takes everything serious here so his breakdown was inevitable.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Exactly. I didn't know her so it doesn't really matter to me because suicide happens on a daily basis.


I'm not saying the girl deserved to die but let's be real, she obviously was mentally unstable and took the easy way out. Suicide is for people who don't know how to overcome adversity.

Besides, it happens all the time. Her story is so heartbreaking and sad until a week later when somebody else does the same thing. It's a never ending cycle and my sympathy and sorrow won't stop it from happening.

It is sad what happened and I hate to sound mean but shit happens, it happens all the time. And me showing emotion over the matter won't change anything.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Yall watching the debates?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Signed up for VirginGaming, 3-0 so far and if I win another i get 3 bucks and can start betting on games. Pretty fun actually, but the lobbies are dead at this time


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not, as I'm not allowed to vote so I think it's pointless.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Mystical said:


> That's a good idea. Chapo is right, that shit is worthless. NoyK should've done the same.


No selling: Bad in wrestling but good in real life (Y)


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I couldn't care less about the debate.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I honestly could give 2 shits about the debate, But as always I log onto Facebook and see my friends try to act like they know whats going on


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> I honestly could give 2 shits about the debate, But as always I log onto Facebook and see my friends try to act like they know whats going on


This times 10.


I see so many people on my timeline that speak on the debate and election, as if they actually know what they're saying. And more importantly, I know most of them don't vote, as they are convicted felons.

I just hate the whole idea of black people voting for Obama because he's black and white people voting for Romney because he's not black, especially coming from West Virginians, a state that thrives of coal and government assistance. This election will affect West Virginia big time but those fucks are so dumb and just repeat whatever Fox News says and are oblivious to the fact that this isn't about skin color, it's about rich & poor.

If I wasn't a felon and I was rich, I would vote for Romney. But, I just don't understand the concept of a bunch of hillbilly, welfare recipients wanting to vote for a guy who wants to raise taxes for them and lower them for the wealthy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sup hombres


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Just right here chillin. What's with you man?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just got home. I see there's a few new rants today, including one on you lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah. If I had a dollar everytime someone makes a rant about me, I would have just 3 dollars lol.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

God damn im bored


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi bored I'm bully


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Haters gon hate, right you_heard? Anyways, I have a fucking soar throat right now and it sucks. I have been hit already with strep this year so I'm hoping I don't have it again. At my weilding classes they have us working in cubicles. So for all I know the person who used it before me could have it and sneezed all over it. When I go again I'm going to bring some sanitizing wipes with me to wipe that shit down.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think your Bobby Rooo pic would be better if he was wearing his robe.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Haters gon hate, right you_heard? Anyways, I have a fucking soar throat right now and it sucks. I have been hit already with strep this year so I'm hoping I don't have it again. At my weilding classes they have us working in cubicles. So for all I know the person who used it before me could have it and sneezed all over it. When I go again I'm going to bring some sanitizing wipes with me to wipe that shit down.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Good idea. I plan on changing my screen name in december, got any ideas?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystikal.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical unicorn


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I might change it to Surperior Quality . :kobe


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Resonance SD?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah much better then Mystical. Why haven't you gotten the premium membership yet you_heard?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I was going to get it but than I found out it cost 5 bucks for a pre-paid credit card :kobe


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I haven't watched it since danielson left. Let me know how it is.


Fucking terrible & a waste of time just like it has been for the last seven or so odd years. *sigh* I should have known better than to trust Meltzer's worthless opinion anyway. The fucker only cares about MMA nowadays. Highlight of the night was either Steen opening the box at the very end, or Truth Martini getting thrown back first from the ring via Gorilla Press Slam by Rhino right onto the barricade.

Speaking of Steen he is FAT. AS. FUCK. Like he's bigger than Ralphus was in WCW. Legit the biggest beer but I've ever seen. He looks 9 months pregnant. What the fuck happened to him??


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Ah shit. Do you have good credit? If you do then apply for bill me later.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't have credit at all tbh.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

lol @ this guy in the wwe section http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/6...punk-makes-screw-looses-232.html#post12145840


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Fucking terrible & a waste of time just like it has been for the last seven or so odd years. *sigh* I should have known better than to trust Meltzer's worthless opinion anyway. The fucker only cares about MMA nowadays. Highlight of the night was either Steen opening the box at the very end, or Truth Martini getting thrown back first from the ring via Gorilla Press Slam by Rhino right onto the barricade.
> 
> Speaking of Steen he is FAT. AS. FUCK. Like he's bigger than Ralphus was in WCW. Legit the biggest beer but I've ever seen. He looks 9 months pregnant. What the fuck happened to him??


OH please did you actually watch this show or not? Richards/Lethal was great, Reminded me of back in the day when ROH as always delevirng solid undercard matches, Steen/Elgin was great with a good finish, Generico is still over and Fuck even Mondo and Bennett put a nice little brawl on. Solid show and this is coming from someone who lost all faith in Ring of Honor and hasn't watched since Gabe left


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> OH please did you actually watch this show or not? Richards/Lethal was great, Reminded me of back in the day when ROH as always delevirng solid undercard matches, Steen/Elgin was great with a good finish, Generico is still over and Fuck even Mondo and Bennett put a nice little brawl on. Solid show and this is coming from someone who lost all faith in Ring of Honor and hasn't watched since Gabe left


Oh, you have an opinion. Cool.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Oh, you have an opinion. Cool.


Typical response from someone who just reads reviews instead of actually watching the show.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BULLY said:


> lol @ this guy in the wwe section http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/6...punk-makes-screw-looses-232.html#post12145840


It's Jigglet!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

BULLY said:


> lol @ this guy in the wwe section http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/6...punk-makes-screw-looses-232.html#post12145840


:lmao 

Why do you hurt his feelings Bully? Shouldn't you Be A Star and not bully. :lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Typical response from someone who just reads reviews instead of actually watching the show.


Well, I'm sorry that I didn't enjoy the show, but yes, I did watch it, beginning to end. If you liked it, great. I didn't. BULLY asked for me to tell him my opinion when it was over, so I did.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Fucking terrible & a waste of time just like it has been for the last seven or so odd years. *sigh* I should have known better than to trust Meltzer's worthless opinion anyway. The fucker only cares about MMA nowadays. Highlight of the night was either Steen opening the box at the very end, or Truth Martini getting thrown back first from the ring via Gorilla Press Slam by Rhino right onto the barricade.
> 
> Speaking of Steen he is FAT. AS. FUCK. Like he's bigger than Ralphus was in WCW. Legit the biggest beer but I've ever seen. He looks 9 months pregnant. What the fuck happened to him??


Rage on brother!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Guy in that RAW thread reminds me of SVET, always bringing up "bullying".


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Guy in that RAW thread reminds me of SVET, always bringing up "bullying".


ha whatever happened to that guy? he still making those youtube vids


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> ha whatever happened to that guy? he still making those youtube vids


He was online Sunday. I red repped him and he PM's me, saying I'm bullying him again. I ended up turning my PM's off till he got offline because it was bordering harassment. And what was weird was that he swore he wasn't made about me repping him but just the fact that I repped him, yet I've been so outspoken about rep.

I'm telling you, that guy was a bigger fraud than NoyK. He only came here to promote his videos, then when people called him out, he said it wasn't him, it was his friend. But, I noticed 1 of his videos he talks about losing his girlfriend and he then comes here, complaining about losing his girlfriend. I called him out on it and basically became heartbroken and rarely posts anymore.

IDK, between him, NoyK, Badd Blood and Amazing Champ, I've encountered plenty of weirdos here.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He is an idiot and thankfully he doesn't post here anymore.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Svet is a twat. At least Chapo has his moments.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He would've been all over that Amanda Todd thing.

And hello.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That fucking Ghetto Anthony stretched my User CP with a stupid picture.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I noticed he made a video about the Amanda Todd situation Sunday.

Even worse, he's trying to compare her situation to his abuse on Youtube by passing both off as bullying. It's people like him that make not show sympathy to the "bullied" because he's obviously weak minded and takes any form of criticism or negativity as bullying. And I still believe that adults aren't bullied (which he commented on in the video).

So fuck him, the situation with that girl was sad and don't disrespect situation by comparing the 2, especially when his bullying is nothing more than internet criticism and trolling.



EDIT: Here's his retarded video.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Like him or hate em Chapo keeps it real, Pretty solid rants too, oh and did Anthony get you with that Beonit picture lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Naw, not me.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> , oh and did Anthony get you with that Beonit picture lol


Yeah. Did he send you that too?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Show me.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Think about it: If you show sympathy for someone taking their own life, why not show sympathy for one taking the life of another?



Yeah, GA is weird for that 1. So, will you be his Valentine?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

He should have sent that to choke2death.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol nice work GA


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Think about it: If you show sympathy for someone taking their own life, why not show sympathy for one taking the life of another?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, GA is weird for that 1. So, will you be his Valentine?


Apples and oranges.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't know what that means, you_heard.


Tell 'em all I'm on vacation
Say I went to visit friends
That you ain't heard or seen from me in quite a while
When they ask you where I've been

Tell 'em I'm out on the West Coast
Where it don't ever rain
And that I'm probably doing fine

Just don't tell 'em I've gone crazy
That I'm still strung out over you
Tell 'em anythin' you want to
Just don't tell 'em all the truth
Yeah, don't tell 'em all the truth


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I don't know what that means, you_heard.
> 
> 
> Tell 'em all I'm on vacation
> ...


What lyrics is that from? I want to hear it. Also, A comparison of apples and oranges occurs when two items or groups of items are compared that cannot be validly compared.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Jason Aldean "The Truth"

We used to sing that in jail everynight at lockdown. Some would sing Ozzy Osbourne's "Mama, I'm Coming Home" and "Changes".


And I think suicide and murder can be compared, especially when people use psychological state as a way of sympathizing for one but prosecuting the other. That alone is what makes some fearful of standing up to bullying. Some school shootings have taken place due to one being "bullied", so IMO, their similar.

If we sympathize for this girl who killed herself due to bullying, why lash out at the one who kills a classmate, abusive friend/relative or has a momentary lapse in judgement? Thats like condoning suicide, especially when it's so much sorrow for one killing themselves but not the one who actually killed the bully.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Think about it: If you show sympathy for someone taking their own life, why not show sympathy for one taking the life of another?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, GA is weird for that 1. So, will you be his Valentine?


Definitely not,lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Stand up to bullying.

But also stand up to sluts posting their tits on the Internet and sleeping around.

The Amanda Todd stuff should end here.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> He was online Sunday. I red repped him and he PM's me, saying I'm bullying him again. I ended up turning my PM's off till he got offline because it was bordering harassment. And what was weird was that he swore he wasn't made about me repping him but just the fact that I repped him, yet I've been so outspoken about rep.
> 
> I'm telling you, that guy was a bigger fraud than NoyK. He only came here to promote his videos, then when people called him out, he said it wasn't him, it was his friend. But, I noticed 1 of his videos he talks about losing his girlfriend and he then comes here, complaining about losing his girlfriend. I called him out on it and basically became heartbroken and rarely posts anymore.
> 
> IDK, between him, NoyK, Badd Blood and Amazing Champ, I've encountered plenty of weirdos here.


Fucking :lmao. Not to mention, that idiot also faked going to jail, faked multiple "injuries" on youtube just to get sympathy, pretty sad


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:artest


Spoiler


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol, I wonder to how many people he sent that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sup


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

He tries his hardest to stay relevant in the days of the jWo... Not gonna happen.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who does?

I was sleeping


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Who?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Oh ok, I don't remember but whatever. Eh You're no fun to fuck with, so I'm not going to be fucking with you anymore.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't got all night


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who's online? Roll call


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Im off to go to a boring german class. I don't know if I go or if I go smoke with two friends.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

watch out for zee germanzz


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I am right here


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Samoon said:


> That fucking Ghetto Anthony stretched my User CP with a stupid picture.


Yeah he got me too, lol

Mornin boys how's it hangin'?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's new jungles

Sup witty


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I found a new non-jailbreak free music downloading app.

Fuck iTunes.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

D tunes right


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like Ghetto A had some fun with a Benoit pic ytdy huh? I was cracking up when I saw it


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, apparently so.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I had the misfortune of waking up to Limp Bizkit this morning.:no:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

keep rollin' rollin' rollin'


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> I had the misfortune of waking up to Limp Bizkit this morning.:no:


Surely that is more of a pleasure?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Surely that is more of a pleasure?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Surely that is more of a pleasure?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is that from liar liar? I love that movie

Edit: actually I think it's Ace Ventura


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck Limp Dickit, Can't stand Fred Durst, such a fucking toolshed


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

He flipped off the WWE cameras.

That's a good thing.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. Then swiftly got ejected from the arena lol.

The thing I don't like about him is he tries to infuse rap with rock/metal and fails at both. 

Nu-metal is a dirty word as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Is that from liar liar? I love that movie
> 
> Edit: actually I think it's Ace Ventura


Def nto Ace, look at the hair! No wild hair wings and he's wearing a suit, Ace would never! lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Sup?

Everyone should sign up for Virgingaming, so easy to make money. Barely 3 hours total on the site and I've made a cool $20 just for playing fifa and beating people


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^ They got them pocket pool games Ether?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

CMWit said:


> ^ They got them pocket pool games Ether?


Nah

Fifa 11-13
NBA 2K13
Madden 12-13
NHL 12-13
Tiger Woods PGA Golf 13
Dirt 3
Fight Night Champion
Assassins Creed Brotherhood
Battlefield 3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you have to be a virgin?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Do you have to be a virgin?


:steebiej


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I may ahve to look into it, I am a lil tired of kicking my buddy's ass in NHL 12, he can't handle my offense, I am one with my stick...that sounded better in my head


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

morning boys.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin LM2, what's good?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

morning.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

nothing just at work, bored as fuck haha no customers yet, whats good with you CM and the rest of you jobbers


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

morning


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

At work as well, running reports blah blah, everyone is talking about the mini earthquake we had last night, nothing special just some shaking, we are on a fault line but have not had a major earthwauke in forever


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

oh really did they say what magnitude it was, im assuming less then 1.0?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> oh really did they say what magnitude it was, im assuming less then 1.0?


It actually occured in Maine was a 4.0 but we felt it in Boston, but nothing but some shaking, just felt like someone was rocking my car back & forth, really did not it happened until today


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

never joke about earthquakes. remember one happening in my cousins apartment building back in 2010 THAT Shook the building a bit. freaked the fuck outta me because we don't usually get those whether small or big. LOL think the news made it out to be bigger than it actually was.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i remember hearing on the news about like a 7. something in japan now that shit is scary.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

damn, can't even imagine...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There was a 6.something here in melbourne a while ago, wasn't that scary though just a bit of shaking


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

We are pretty fortunate we I live, not too high on the natural disaster front, the occasional hurricane and smaller twisters but for the most part it is just dealing with humidity in the summer and shit ton of snow in the winter, other than that we are cool, I really thought it was the wind, my wife thought it was just her being tired on her feet


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

same as me CM the city i live in the most we usually get storm wise is lighting, thunder, and the odd Tornado but we haven't had one in 60 years or so hah.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

think the city I live in has had a flood, not too sure on any other disasters that may have happened, but yah, like Legend, it all happened hella long ago.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah man, it would suck to live in a city that had constant bad weather, like Hawaii in the USA they have alot of rain and Hurricanes, that would suck.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

legendmaker, why do you have a guy who hasn't been good since 2002 in your avatar?

I regret I voted for him in the GOAT rapper tournament too over Cube, oh well. I was voting Nas over either one so that just made my choice easier


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What were you thinking? Em should have never went over Ice Cube. Looks like Nas will go over him at least and rightly so.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The only Cube album I can listen too nowadays is The Predator, can't explain why. It's kind of like Snoop, the only album I can listen from him is Doggystyle. Eminem has sucked since 2002 but I can still listen to the SSLP and The Eminem Show today. I don't really like any West Coast Rap besides Pac and currently only TDE.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't forget cube was in nwa. He's been in rap a lonnnng time. Eminem is too high pitched and whiny for my tastes. and a sell out. Also those ridiculous "disses" where he mocks people like Christina agulerra is a mockery to rap. Biggie and Pac would be spinning in their graves.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ether i am a huge em fan, i think his recovery Cd is a great CD imo, he did suck for a few albums, but i think he still has more emotion in his lyrics and a better song writer and talent then every rapper today, Eminem showed even tho he was white he did it bigger and better then anyone else, he is the micheal jordan of hip-hop/rap imo, Cube is not so good as he use to be, never really got into snoop, i like Jay-Z and Whiz is getting up there.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Don't forget cube was in nwa. He's been in rap a lonnnng time. Eminem is too high pitched and whiny for my tastes. and a sell out. Also those ridiculous "disses" where he mocks people like Christina agulerra is a mockery to rap. Biggie and Pac would be spinning in their graves.


That's a fair point, but also, who's came at Em and not been responded to? Rick Ross? Who cares? Lil Wayne? He got dissed on their own collab. Em has so much respect from people in the industry or people formally in it, just go look up interviews from Rakim, Redman, Game, etc. Sure, Cube is the exact same thing, but it's a matter of appeal of who you like better. People 20 or younger will probably like Eminem better, 21 or older will like Cube better. Me for example, I wasn't around when Cube was in his prime and killing the NWA so I couldn't live and experience that.



legendmaker2 said:


> Ether i am a huge em fan, i think his recovery Cd is a great CD imo, he did suck for a few albums, but i think he still has more emotion in his lyrics and a better song writer and talent then every rapper today, Eminem showed even tho he was white he did it bigger and better then anyone else, he is the micheal jordan of hip-hop/rap imo, Cube is not so good as he use to be, never really got into snoop, i like Jay-Z and Whiz is getting up there.


Whiz as in Wiz? No way, he's a joke now. Rolling Papers is fucking terrible and now he's a sell out. Eminem said himself in a song that if he was black he would have sold half the records he did. Everything after The Eminem Show ranged from average (Recovery) to pure shit (Encore) imo.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

well wiz is good imo, i think he won't reach the top but hes a good hip hop artist, and every rapper had bad albums tho, Jay-z is popular doesn't mean he sold out since hes mainstream as fuck now, i just think eminem has accomplished all he wants to do, i think he could retire from hip hop and be a legend, and still have a major fan base. but thats just my imo


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> well wiz is good imo, i think he won't reach the top but hes a good hip hop artist, and every rapper had bad albums tho, Jay-z is popular doesn't mean he sold out since hes mainstream as fuck now, i just think eminem has accomplished all he wants to do, i think he could retire from hip hop and be a legend, and still have a major fan base. but thats just my imo


Eminem is a legend and I have him in my top 10-15 but he fell off awhile ago. Jay-Z did sell out, have you heard Blueprint 3? Also, look at all of the people he's worked with in 2002 and now 10 years later, only Kanye is around from that time. Bleek, Freeway, the Diplomats, Beanie Sigel, all gone.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ether said:


> Eminem is a legend and I have him in my top 10-15 but he fell off awhile ago. Jay-Z did sell out, have you heard Blueprint 3? Also, look at all of the people he's worked with in 2002 and now 10 years later, only Kanye is around from that time. Bleek, Freeway, the Diplomats, Beanie Sigel, all gone.


well thats where we disagree about selling out, i don't think going mainstream is selling out, some people need money, eminem has two girls and i bet he didn't do it just for the fame, i think he wanted to set a good life style for his girls after he fucked up his life with hard drugs, and Jay-Z he married beyonce enough said, lol but seriously he still is top 10 imo


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anyone seen Sheamus? Bully did you run him off? tsk tsk sir


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Another toothpick


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i see him on monday night raw becoming the next superhero of wrestling, lol jokes but wwe needs to fuck off with all these super wrestlers that never lose clean or get beat and come back to win.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> well thats where we disagree about selling out, i don't think going mainstream is selling out, some people need money, eminem has two girls and i bet he didn't do it just for the fame, i think he wanted to set a good life style for his girls after he fucked up his life with hard drugs, and Jay-Z he married beyonce enough said, lol but seriously he still is top 10 imo


Yeah but look at Nas, do you consider him mainstream? Listen to Life is Good then listen to Stillmatic, or Illmatic, or any other album. Still sounds like the same person. Listen to Relapse/Recovery then the SSLP, or Blueprint 3 then Reasonable Doubt.

I think Jay is top 5 though



CMWit said:


> Has anyone seen Sheamus? Bully did you run him off? tsk tsk sir


I hope so


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ether said:


> Yeah but look at Nas, do you consider him mainstream? Listen to Life is Good then listen to Stillmatic, or Illmatic, or any other album. Still sounds like the same person. Listen to Relapse/Recovery then the SSLP, or Blueprint 3 then Reasonable Doubt.
> 
> I think Jay is top 5 though
> 
> ...


The thing is i think he actually changed alot, Em got off drugs , and he wasn't the same person so he wanted to show his fans that he isnt the same, and i haven't heard of Nas new stuff, but i believe you, and Jay-Z will always be a top artist imo.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

lol, Sheamus ain't so bad, I actaully like the kid, he was better after his meltdown and he stopped trying so hard


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> The thing is i think he actually changed alot, Em got off drugs , and he wasn't the same person so he wanted to show his fans that he isnt the same, and i haven't heard of Nas new stuff, but i believe you, and Jay-Z will always be a top artist imo.


And him not being the same hurt his music greatly. It was for the better obviously, I'm not one of those idiot Eminem "fans" who beg him to go back on drugs so they can listen to "the old Eminem" again.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> well thats where we disagree about selling out, i don't think going mainstream is selling out, some people need money, eminem has two girls and i bet he didn't do it just for the fame, i think he wanted to set a good life style for his girls after he fucked up his life with hard drugs, and Jay-Z he married beyonce enough said, lol but seriously he still is top 10 imo


Going mainstream to sell more records is selling out. That's pretty much the definition.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ether said:


> And him not being the same hurt his music greatly. It was for the better obviously, I'm not one of those idiot Eminem "fans" who beg him to go back on drugs so they can listen to "the old Eminem" again.


i think it didn't hurt his music, i just think he brought in new fans to his music, hes showing that he still can rap after everything that has happend, but i agree with the diss raps there funny but no really need, and i think eminem if he wanted to write the same he would but he wants to keep that life in his past.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> Going mainstream to sell more records is selling out. That's pretty much the definition.


If eminem said this in an interview i would believe it, but i believe he wanted a better life for his family, sometimes you have to change even if you lose some fans.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> i think it didn't hurt his music, i just think he brought in new fans to his music, hes showing that he still can rap after everything that has happend, but i agree with the diss raps there funny but no really need, and i think eminem if he wanted to write the same he would but he wants to keep that life in his past.


98-02 Eminem>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Current Em. 98-02 Em is one of the best periods of a rapper of all time. I mean, listen to current Eminem verses on features (Our House, Richard) and compare it to Don't Approach Me and Forgot About Dre


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i think eminem is still the greatest of all time, im a fan and i love his shitty stuff and his good stuff.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> i think eminem is still the greatest of all time, im a fan and i love his shitty stuff and his good stuff.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whatevah... that's like your opinion maaaaaaaan


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

mmmmm lunch


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Whatevah... that's like your opinion maaaaaaaan


Bully, you're an English bandwagoner, apparently.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha great meme ether, and Whatevaaah BUULLYYY you're just meeeaann brooo haha and what you having CM


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

nothing special really, just fucking starved, bologna, ham & cheddar on multi-grain flatbread & sour cream & onion chips with water (dem caloreez)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Bully, you're an English bandwagoner, apparently.


Nah, I'm just a dude. That's THE DUDE to you.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Le dudé, actually.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> nothing special really, just fucking starved, bologna, ham & cheddar on multi-grain flatbread & sour cream & onion chips with water (dem caloreez)


not bad at all man, i am thinking of having some garlic bread with some pasta, fucking delish, and Bully the ultimate dude's catchphrase " hey yoo"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not enough people have seen "The big lebowski"


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whats up friends of gloom?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like the big lebowski and I like that gif Sono postet.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay talking about movies, I watched "Killer Joe" last night. What a great piece, a personal movie of the year candidate. 

Matthew McConaughey and Juno Temple did a marvelous job, Emile Hirsch wasnt bad as well. Highly recommended if you're into disturbing, twisted stories. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1726669/


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Ghetto Anthony also gave me the red rep benoit page-stretching pic, but puttin' him on your ignore list, or using an ad-block can get rid of the pic.

My jury duty was cancelled. I'm pretty stoked about that. Shit sucks.

I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I like the big lebowski and I like that gif Sono postet.


I like cheese and Marmite sandwiches.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

hm hm


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Mieeeeeeeeh, do I really need a premium membership to put this in my sig?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Mieeeeeeeeh, do I really need a premium membership to put this in my sig?


I think that just hypnotized me into quitting smoking! Thanks!! lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank god you're not a premium member. I don't need an epileptic seizure everytime you post.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Thank god you're not a premium member. I don't need an epileptic seizure everytime you post.


It's not hard to turn off signatures. The forum is pretty unbearable with them on anyway.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, I'm sick of it too after gaping at it for 2 mins.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

two hours left in my work day, what's goin on boys? been quiet today...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I would enjoy it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in the mood to stroll through the WWE section leaving facetious comments that don't make an awful lot of sense.

Anyone coming with me?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CMWit said:


> two hours left in my work day, what's goin on boys? been quiet today...


Lots of studying while chatrouletting and hanging around here. Got my Beethoven in the backround so it's all good.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Anark said:


> I'm in the mood to stroll through the WWE section leaving facetious comments that don't make an awful lot of sense.
> 
> Anyone coming with me?


So you are going to add more of the same?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You like classical? Maybe you're not so bad after all


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

CMWit said:


> So you are going to add more of the same?


:lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> So you are going to add more of the same?


You make a good point


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Thank god you're not a premium member. I don't need an epileptic seizure everytime you post.


If I ever become a Premium Member that would be my sig rotation



Spoiler


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CMWit said:


> So you are going to add more of the same?


Yeah, but secretly, between all of us, we'll know that it's better.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

By the way, you lot need to start planning my 1000th post party.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Beethoven is amazing.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Hmmm,more Ministry or ABA?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

At this rate my 1000th post party will probably happen in 2015...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> If I ever become a Premium Member that would be my sig rotation
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I seizure what you did there.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I may aucuate after work


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Even google couldn't help me out with that one


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What up?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

not much you?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not shit, watching the news.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

It means bird watching Bully, found this page with out of date and seldem used words

There is this babaltrice at work, all day long squawk squawk squawk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think wittys been working too hard


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You like classical? Maybe you're not so bad after all


Now now. Classical over everything.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

The best part about Kelly Kelly is that she's callipygian


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

CMWit said:


> The best part about Kelly Kelly is that she's callipygian


Meaning, she has a well shaped ass. Indeed.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

KK was better when she didn't wrestle.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She's not wrestling now.

Thank gawd.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I am a bit down today I am losing my emmetropia, damn I need more carrots


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Moonlight Sonata anyone? Or _Piano Sonata in C# Minor_ if I recall.

There's also a Tchaikovsky piece I think is called _Marche Slave_ which possibly translates as S_lave March_. It's a wonderfully passionately aggressive piece and reminds me of things like Arabs on camels and deserts and Lawrence of Arabia and all that kind of thing.

It's really fucking intense. I might go and try and find it on Youtube. I did it before though, and I only managed some amateur orchestra who fucking murdered it.

I'll have another go now though. I may be a while, so take care of Apocalypto while I'm gone.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Or maybe you could have corrective eye surgery. Carrots do nothing to help your vision.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

noyk has already posted again in rants. What was that, 3 days?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Anark said:


> Moonlight Sonata anyone? Or _Piano Sonata in C# Minor_ if I recall.
> 
> There's also a Tchaikovsky piece I think is called _Marche Slave_ which possibly translates as S_lave March_. It's a wonderfully passionately aggressive piece and reminds me of things like Arabs on camels and deserts and Lawrence of Arabia and all that kind of thing.
> 
> ...


Fur Elise was the first song I figured otu by ear on the paino



Whap Me Jungles said:


> Or maybe you could have corrective eye surgery. Carrots do nothing to help your vision.


Actaully beta carotene is very good for the eyes, although I'd have to eat a shiteload of carrots to reap the benefits



RevolverSnake said:


>


I miss Chuck, and this reminds me I need to buy ME3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Just watch Dexter.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


> Moonlight Sonata anyone? Or _Piano Sonata in C# Minor_ if I recall.
> 
> There's also a Tchaikovsky piece I think is called _Marche Slave_ which possibly translates as S_lave March_. It's a wonderfully passionately aggressive piece and reminds me of things like Arabs on camels and deserts and Lawrence of Arabia and all that kind of thing.
> 
> ...


This is also truly classic


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Found it, though it's not nearly as good with the volume down. You need to have the volume ALL THE WAY UP to appreciate it, just like Alex from A Clockwork Orange, who is the fictional character who got me into classical music when I was 17 or so.

Start it from 5.00 if you want to get to the business end of it.

And play it LOUD:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's what headphones are for silly.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> At this rate my 1000th post party will probably happen in 2015...


Gees. I've posted over 1000 times just in this thread


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

DualShock said:


> This is also truly classic


Ballet?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Gees. I've posted over 1000 times just in this thread


That's because your mom has a small penis.

LOL. Weren't inb4 _that_, were you?







I'm sorry. No I'm not. Yeah, I am. Nah.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> *That's because your mom has a small penis.*
> 
> LOL. Weren't inb4 _that_, were you?
> 
> ...


Still bigger than yours.

neh neh. :cheer


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Ballet?


Well, at least gay people can apreaciate Art.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Haven't you seen Billy Elliot?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This thread needs some more dick and less pussy.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Ballet?


Then I have something for you


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank god, you're here now. raper


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This thread needs some more dick and less pussy.





Spoiler: DICK



http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/51806497/Dick+Van+****+png.png


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Spoiler: DICK
> 
> 
> 
> http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/51806497/Dick+Van+****+png.png


Not big enough.

This man is bigger.



Spoiler: dick


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

This obsolete words page I found is fun


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This man is the biggest of them all. <3


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This man is the biggest of them all. <3


Gotcha beat 










Edit, smaller pic


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I've always enjoyed Mel Gibson films, the ones I've seen anyway.

The geezer is fucking Mad Max for fuck's sake.

Surely that allows him a bit of Jew bashing.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

nazi what you did there.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

......


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, are we posting images of fucking cunts now? Here is your winner:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> nazi what you did there.


Don't be Göring round making wild accusations. Hermann onto you.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The cunt of all cunts and the only person I would love to piss on his grave


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Don't be Göring round making wild accusations. Hermann onto you.


Yeah I guess you're reich. Aryan you don't need to say any more.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah I guess you're reich. Aryan you don't need to say any more.


Jew don't have to be like that. Gas I'll find someone else to talk to. Auschwitz a shame though.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Are we keeping this going?

It would take a lot of concentration, is all I'm saying.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Are we keeping this going?
> 
> It would take a lot of concentration, is all I'm saying.


Camp you handle it?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Jew don't have to be like that. Gas I'll find someone else to talk to. Auschwitz a shame though.


Beelitz me, I still want to talk to you, I just lost somme of my concentration. I'm hungary. Let me eat and I'll be with you in a munich.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Why this topic is still going is anyone's guess...












....tapo.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What was the topic again? I'm the OP and I don't even know.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

OH MY GOSH. Boys, you done me proud. :lmao

I'm still blinking my eyes at this post I quoted below, I can only assume he is in on the joke:



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You mean help them put one foot in the grave?
> 
> Why I'm even responding to a post about AJ ending the Streak is beyond me, it's so blatantly nonsensical.


Don't get me wrong, I'm a Pyro guy. But :lmao and also CMWit :lmao

That thread is gold thanks to you, Witty.

I really need that smiley of a little yellow ball face thing falling off a chair.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Gute Nacht.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

AJ ENDING THE STREAK IS SERIOUS BIZNIZ.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

FINALLY, THE ZANK HAS COME BACK TO THE JOBB-ER-THREAD!

Sup guys. PC issues + being busy.

As always:
"What did I miss?"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just sorting out more rejoiner scum. Never ends.

Busy doing what?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Ah, who exactly now?

And damn, I just can't post in this thread as much as I'd like. I need to live "here", lol.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Walking dead season 3 is "premiering" here in Portugal. 

Whats new?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Zankman, this is my yard...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I went with the pink pill eventually, as the green pill lets you fly but only 3 times a day for an hour each. That's three hours. The pink pill lets you shape into anything twice a day for two hours, which is four hours as the fastest fucking flying thing ever.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> I went with the pink pill eventually, as the green pill lets you fly but only 3 times a day for an hour each. That's three hours. The pink pill lets you shape into anything twice a day for two hours, which is four hours as the fastest fucking flying thing ever.


Grey pill. Ill touch you alland take advantage of your powers like a bitch.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Walking dead season 3 is "premiering" here in Portugal.
> 
> Whats new?


Is that the season with the prison?
If so, then same here.



JT Martin said:


> Zankman, this is my yard...


Foolish TJ Matrin, everywhere is Zankman's park.



Anark said:


> I went with the pink pill eventually, as the green pill lets you fly but only 3 times a day for an hour each. That's three hours. The pink pill lets you shape into anything twice a day for two hours, which is four hours as the fastest fucking flying thing ever.


I think the pink one really is the best one. Orange/red are really lackluster and "meh", and really "unambitious". 
Blue is the only one with a clear negative, and I think that automatically makes it bad.
I personally find grey to be unimportant. Yellow, green and black can be very good, but they are limited.

Pink allows you to shape-shift into anything - Does that really mean anything? I think it does.
If you have enough knowledge and visual imagery of the appearance of something in your mind, let's say FUCKING GALACTICUS, then you can shape-shift into it, no?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, that grey pill will do for me.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Grey or Yellow pill


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You druggos.

Yeah I should probably read back and see what's really going on here


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm fucking off for the night and I got real life shit to do tomorrow, so do let me know if The ApocaLividto One causes any grief and I'll take care of him tomorrow evening after I watch the second episode of Arrow.

Laters.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You druggos.
> 
> Yeah I should probably read back and see what's really going on here


You have to take a piiiiiiiiiiiill! TAKE A PILL


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Grey. I'll go find someone rich and beautiful touch them and boom! I'm set for life. This is all hypothetical of course.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> I'm fucking off for the night and I got real life shit to do tomorrow, so do let me know if The ApocaLividto One causes any grief and I'll take care of him tomorrow evening after I watch the second episode of Arrow.
> 
> Laters.


About time. I mean laters


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

And the best part is that you can get like 8


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Pink is still best.

Also, the "love me pill" does just that - you make them fall in love. That doesn't necessarily make them irrational/your slaves. Not at all, actually.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I know how to do that without a pill lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Student finance need to go fuck a cactus


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Pink. Love's overrated.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

hehe cool.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Pink used to be a man's color and blue used to be a woman's color. Oh how time's have changed


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I've taken my fair share of yellow, blue, green, pink, red and orange pills in the past. They did nothing for me but put me to sleep and had me itching.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How do pills make you itch exactly?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> How do pills make you itch exactly?


The oxycodone. Basically, same effects as heroin.



That or I've had a severe allergic reaction.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

That apocalypto guy is a fucking moron. I'm not going to spend anymore time burying his ass unless I need to.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll admit I've never had heroin, but I have no idea why it's so addictive. When I see someone on it, it just makes them nod off, sleep and itch like crazy. What's so fun about that?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Its one of those things I am positive I will never experience. Heroin, cocaine...that is MAD shit. Why people continue to fall in that trap is still unknown to me.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'll admit I've never had heroin, but I have no idea why it's so addictive. When I see someone on it, it just makes them nod off, sleep and itch like crazy. What's so fun about that?


I never tired heroin, either. I won't go that far. Heroin, crack & meth are off limits to me. Mainly because all the people I know that do 1 or the other, are either walking around funky, have hungry kids, have a blood disease, steal anything possible and degrade themselves for the next high.





Another weird story from El Chapo: My lil homie paid a female crackhead to suck his dogs dick. Shit just got real.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What? Why? What's wrong with people?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What? Why? What's wrong with people?


To get crack money I'm guessing


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Crack ain't no joke. Once they put they lips on the devil's dick, it's a wrap. They'll do ANYTHING for that next high.

And the bad part is, ex smokers have told me the first time you smoke is the first and last time you get high off the shit. Every time you smoke after that, you're just "geeking", looking stupid and trying to recapture the initial high, which is called "chasing the dragon". And they never catch that damn dragon, either.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh so that's what that term means. I wondered about that.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Meth.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What made you try meth?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Temptation. I haven't done it in a while though. Shit, If you want to last longer in bed than by all means fuck with it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Hell naw.

Codiene do that for me.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Really? I should consider doing that because it's safer.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

You guys are cray-ze.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, might have different reactions to different people. But in the past, when I was about to fuck a bad bitch later that night, I'd drink a lot of lean and do a couple pain pills. Bad part is you'll be so fucked up that you risk falling asleep before you even get off.



Correction, Zank. He's not crazy and I'm not crazy, either. I'm fucking INSANE!!!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wtf wring image


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

so wring

@Chapo

Yep, "insane" works too.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wring is a word







you stabbed my heart.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Well, might have different reactions to different people. But in the past, when I was about to fuck a bad bitch later that night, I'd drink a lot of lean and do a couple pain pills. Bad part is you'll be so fucked up that you risk falling asleep before you even get off.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, Zank. He's not crazy and I'm not crazy, either. I'm fucking INSANE!!!


That's what's up. I need to experiment with that shit while having intercourse with a honey. Chapo, my man. When the last time you smoked a blunt. I'm pretty faded right now.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> That's what's up. I need to experiment with that shit while having intercourse with a honey. Chapo, my man. When the last time you smoked a blunt. I'm pretty faded right now.


July. I got drunk as hell and ended up puffing. Still managed to pass my piss test, thanks to some cleansing product CMWit put me on to.

Other then that, I've been sober since. I drink every now & then, might pop a pain pill but I been clean. No weed for me till 2014.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Drugs are boring. Time for ass?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Drugs are boring. Time for ass?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Well, might have different reactions to different people. But in the past, when I was about to fuck a bad bitch later that night, I'd drink a lot of lean and do a couple pain pills. Bad part is you'll be so fucked up that you risk falling asleep before you even get off.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, Zank. He's not crazy and I'm not crazy, either. I'm fucking INSANE!!!


Have you tried crack?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Have you tried crack?


Fuck naw!

Thats the worst. I've been around people that do it, it stinks and so do they.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm thinking of building a throne. A project to take on, to have something somewhat unique & original. I don't know a lot of people that just have a fucking throne in their house. A recliner or computer chair? Sure. But a fucking throne? C'mon.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Drugs are boring. Time for ass?


:bryan YES!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Drugs are bad. mmmkay.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> July. I got drunk as hell and ended up puffing. Still managed to pass my piss test, thanks to some cleansing product CMWit put me on to.
> 
> Other then that, I've been sober since. I drink every now & then, might pop a pain pill but I been clean. No weed for me till 2014.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Man, I can't wait till I get off papers. This shit sucks. It's crazy because if I was locked up, I could get high with no fear. 

Just 1 of them situations that I wish I never did what I did. Need permission to travel, can't smoke weed, clubs are trouble and could violate me, can't get my drivers license till I'm off paper, can't vote and can never own a gun ever again. I didn't kill or rob anybody, I got simple possession charges and my life is temporarily on hold because of that.

Oh well, things happen for a reason and I tend to think it's for the better.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Got this from my friend.

Laughed because I am already going to hell.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Got this from my friend.
> 
> Laughed because I am already going to hell.


:ti











Holy shit. Type "Amanda Todd funny" @ Google Images and you will see the boobs of her or at least someone who looks exactly like her


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm totally lost, as I don't the full story about that girl.


Did she drink bleach to kill herself?






Wait a minute, why the fuck would I want to Google the "boobs" of a 13 year old girl or a girl who's trying to pass off as a 13 year old?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

She came home one day, drank bleach, and was rushed to the hospital, but she didn't die from it.

Her actual death is under investigation.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Wait a minute, why the fuck would I want to Google the "boobs" of a 13 year old girl or a girl who's trying to pass off as a 13 year old?


You dont need even try to type "boobs", I only typed "funny" to find some funny internet memes like the picture Cat posted and the naked picture was one of the first displayed


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I ain't tryna make fun of her death or nothing.

But, I don't understand how people have "failed suicide attempts". Seriously, get in the bathtub and throw a blow dryer in it. Run in front of an 18 wheeler, jump in a river. All it shows is you didn't want to take your life, anyway, you just wanted the attention.

And from what I've read here, she too gotdamn young in the first places to be "showing her boobs" or having sex. She obviously was troubled from the start, so should shit like this surprise anyone?




Okay, as long as you didn't go searching for her "boobs".


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

@El Chapo
Go to the Amanda Todd thread in the anything section and you have on page 1 the link of the full story what she did and what happened


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


>


That's pretty good photoshopping, though it has a few flaws it's still good.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I watch HLN for most of the day and I've yet to hear them comment about this suicide.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

If they haven't talked about it yet, it likely won't happen ever. What happened to your rep chapo? Was it Kobra again?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

My rep always been shitty.


And damn, people are really going ham in that Amanda Todd thread.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Wait


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> My rep always been shitty.
> 
> 
> And damn, people are really going ham in that Amanda Todd thread.


Before you made that red rep rant, you had a lot of rep, right?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I actually did. 


Worst mistake I ever made here.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Why is that girl viral in every thread? Was she such a great deal in America? People suicide everyday... Move on with your life.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought she was from Canada.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

El Chapo said:


> I actually did.
> 
> 
> Worst mistake I ever made here.


I unleashed a bit of my rep power on you, been awhile since I've used it.

'05er checking in.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DAT REP POWER


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I've just sent a green rep to El Chapo.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Same. My rep power is rubbish though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

My rep power is only one.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I repped Chapo as well, dude is boss.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I could take him back to 1 bar :troll


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

How do you know how much rep power you have? Been wondering that for a while. Me and Ziggler mark have been in a red rep war, I don't think he even moved my rep once and I doubt I moved his.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If I remember correctly it's one point for every 1500 posts, one point for every year on the forum and one point for every 2500 rep points, I could be wrong though, it's in the faqs somewhere I imagine


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Register Date Factor - 1 point per 365 days 

Post Count Factor - 1 point per 1500 posts 

Reputation Point Factor - 1 point per 2500 rep points you have.

Edit: Bully beat me to it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good I was right. Maybe my memory isn't so bad after all


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn, I guess I still have a long ways to go then.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Take note that if you red rep someone, it will be half of your green power.

Some posters like Seb can give you around 140 points.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Register Date Factor - 1 point per 365 days
> 
> Post Count Factor - 1 point per 1500 posts
> 
> ...










76,







38

:kobe3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I only rep red when I dislike someone who goes nuts against the minimal things. Maverick has been on a role red repping just for the fun of it. And this is how my bar returns to red now.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> 76,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mav. Is. Beast.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Mav. Is. Beast.


That's nothing, Seabs gave me +229 with a single green.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Take note that if you red rep someone, it will be half of your green power.
> 
> Some posters like Seb can give you around 140 points.


So that's why I'm don to 596. :no:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin' boys!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

hi


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Did someone call God a ......? That is really pushing your luck...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whats up? Your highlight today so far? Mine was a student mate getting into a fight with a prof.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sup


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Did someone call God a ......? That is really pushing your luck...


Where?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

got bit by a dog last night, made some steak & cheese sliders, smoked some weed and watched a horrendous Bautista movie...


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Where?


In RS's post, near the bottom after the fuck your mom story


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Scorpion king 3?

Oh by the looks of it he wasn't calling god himself a ......, he was saying the op is a ......


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is the new season of that american horror show good?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Scorpion king 3?
> 
> Oh by the looks of it he wasn't calling god himself a ......, he was saying the op is a ......


No, House of the Rising Sun, he was so bad in it, like way worse than Cena in any of his, so damned monotone, then to top it off the movie just ends, like there should have been more time to "clean things up" but no just credits...

On the God thing Bully,


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh. Got me. :batista3


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

whyblank


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Is the new season of that american horror show good?


Started just yesterday so can't say. Do you want to skip the first season?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

GD dog, hand is fucking killing me, fucking labradoodle mother fucker


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

cut it off


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Started just yesterday so can't say. Do you want to skip the first season?


I just downloaded the first episode of season 2 for the lulz and i'm actually abou to watch it, I just wondered if anyone has seen it yet.

Are season 1 and 2 connected story wise?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Whats up? Your highlight today so far? Mine was a student mate getting into a fight with a prof.


Mine was picking up the ps2 games my dog destroyed and ironing the clothes that were pending for a month or so. You're story beats it though. :x


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Playing Dishonored earlier. Great game.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I just downloaded the first episode of season 2 for the lulz and i'm actually abou to watch it, I just wondered if anyone has seen it yet.
> 
> Are season 1 and 2 connected story wise?


No, they even changed the Cast.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

She knows she did shit, still it's the same every fucking day.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

clean your house


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What a bitch. :troll


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Get Halloween part 1 and part 2 from Season 1. It's Ep 4 and 5 I reckon.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, will check it out some time but right now I'm actually watching the season premier of walkind dead instead of that horror show unk


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Okay, will check it out some time but right now I'm actually watching the season premier of walkind dead instead of that horror show unk


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Walking dead was actually quite entertaining but I'm a bit disapointed that that bad ass big bad guy everybody was talking about didn't appear yet.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm a Rick Grimes guy.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

They don't want to give too much in the premeire, regardless still a good start to S3


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone going to see the new Paranormal Activity movie? I've seen all of them despite it being a shit series of movies, I just can't stop watching them.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I guess you're right Wit.

No, I don't plan on watching another of those horrible PA movie's.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Got a 4.4 on IMDB.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Have officially given up on the refusing-to-boot laptop, and settled with this age-old desktop from Dad's office (unless anyone here involved in the field of tech has any alternative methods to jump-starting a computer). The very fact that I'm connected to the internet, however, is heavily rewarding. I haven't headbanged this hard at Spotify in, like, ever; I almost broke my headphones.

However, there are always the bad sides of losing a computer. As in, *"oh dear motherfucking lord, so many fucking rants to read"*, so I'd be mighty grateful it if one of you could provide a short retrospective of what's gone down the past couple days.

But that's just me. How have we all been and who's overdue for hugs? :3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark, myself and others laying the beatdown on a rejoiner: (The livid one)
Credmi posting shit rant after shit rant (also whispers he may be another rejoiner)
Angry phil being angry phil
Champviadq return


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Froot, 

Apocolyptical is actaully The Livid One, Pera might also be back.

rep rant

AJ is going to end The Streak, taht was a fun thread


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Anyone going to see the new Paranormal Activity movie? I've seen all of them despite it being a shit series of movies, I just can't stop watching them.


I've seen the first. Being a shit series of movies I just stopped watching since I believe you don't need to smell shit everytime when you hate the smell of it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

lol pyros response


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Arena effects edition just came out.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Evolution pretty much confirmed that Credmi is a re-joiner.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Bully where and to what?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

pyros respose in taht thread with AJ.

Watched Roode storm again. Considering going back to dishonored.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> pyros respose in taht thread with AJ.
> 
> Watched Roode storm again. Considering going back to dishonored.


Yeah taht response was priceless, thought his head was going to explode


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Watched 3/4 of Season 4 of Breaking Bad. Cannot wait to finish it tonight.

That death scene in the first episode spooked the shit out of me. Primarily because it looked really snuff and came right out of nowhere. It was far better than anything Sinister showed me, and it's not even a horror series.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Shit, I still havn't seen BFG yet.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Watched 3/4 of Season 4 of Breaking Bad. Cannot wait to finish it tonight.
> 
> That death scene in the first episode spooked the shit out of me. Primarily because it looked really snuff and came right out of nowhere.


Get back to work. :gus


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool. No spoilers though please.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Bully, does vegamite (spelling?) taste good?

Thoughts on Paul Hogan?

These are the things I have always wanted to ask an Aussie, not being a dick, lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Vegemite? Well, it might be "unaustralian" of me to say, but no. Not in my opinion.

Paul Hogan is a legend not just for the crocodile Dundee movies but he also had a show called "The Paul Hogan show" which was really good. He also went up against the Australian government after they tried to wrongfully jail him for tax evasion.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Australian justice is fucked up like that.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you know Natalie Tran?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

When I was a kid, my ma and pa were big Paul Hogan fans. I remember one skit where he was talking about making a sandwich and you never just take the top slice from the loaf, but you've got to delve down into the middle and take your slices from there because the top slice is always POISON.

Had me rolling about in my spiderman jimjams. He just looks weird now though. Doesn't look like Paul Hogan anymore.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's spent too much time in the sun. That shit ages you.

I remember when I was a kid my oldies used to say "Eat your crusts they'll put hairs on your chest" 

And I actually believed them.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Australian government is a Taliban affiliate.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I remember when I was a kid my oldies used to say "Eat your crusts they'll put hairs on your chest"
> 
> And I actually believed them.


Yeah, we had _'Eat your crust and it will make your hair curly.'_ The problem with that is I didn't want curly hair.

Still waiting to be able to see in the dark from all those fucking carrots I ate as well.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah cool! I had always liekd him, just a real dude vibe about him. I walked around for days "That's not a knife" Christ them were the days


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Ah cool! I had always liekd him, just a real dude vibe about him. I walked around for days "That's not a knife" Christ them were the days


Hahahaha, I still say it whenever a little knife is pulled on screen by someone or other.

That's not a knife.










That's a knife.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

A search of Wikipedia proves me wrong, but I thought at first you were referring to that TV personality, Steve Irwin.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

All Aussies look the same to you, huh Froot?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

all *wherever you're from* look the same to me too


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I never was a fan of that crocodil dundee stuff.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone watch The Dark Knight Returns Pt1?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Anyone watch The Dark Knight Returns Pt1?


I tried to download it but it turned out to be the cartoons -_- Is it up to expectations?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Aw shit, I still have so much shit I have to watch.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


>


Wow, his wife looks now even hotter. Whoever the surgeon was he did a great job


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Anyone watch The Dark Knight Returns Pt1?


Yeah, I saw it. I thought it was alright. Looking forward to the second part with the Sons of Batman.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I tried to download it but it turned out to be the cartoons -_- Is it up to expectations?


I bought it on Blu-ray and have not watched it yet just curious to see anyone's thoughts on it, the DC animated stuff has been pretty decent the last couple of years


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Anybody ever play the game Justice League Heroes? I have vague memories of enjoyment from it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler is awesome.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That stone cold interview was awesome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:austin


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:austin


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:austin2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hate it? Love it?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

hate it


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> hate it


:hayden


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Try this one


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> :hayden


Nobody should be allowed to use that smiley other than LC. I had to blink a few times before I realised it wasn't one of her posts.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did blinking help?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

How Alberto Del Rio must be feeling right about now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is that the only band you listen to?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Nah. Shinedown, Skillet, Green Day, Black Veil Brides, Faithless, Slipknot, Black Eyed Peas, LinKin Park, Nickelback, Lonely Island, Fozzy, Stereophonics, Seether, Marilyn Manson, among others.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Out of those I like Faithless and Slipknot. Early Green day was okay too. Not digging their new stuff too much though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Nah. Shinedown, Skillet, Green Day, Black Veil Brides, Faithless, Slipknot, Black Eyed Peas, LinKin Park, Nickelback, Lonely Island, Fozzy, Stereophonics, Seether, Marilyn Manson, among others.


Eerie. Very eerie.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I've probably got the most eclectic music tastes out of my group of friends. If you saw my Spotify favourites, you'd seriously freak.

EDIT: Found out you can actually do that. If you have Spotify, type "spotify:user:knapman22" into the search bar.

I try to keep as much droning songs away from my collection. I'm a guy of melodies and catchiness.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I like how in the middle of all the bands listed is Black Eyed Peas, nice

Shinedown is my fav out of the group

Although today has been a Zakk Wylde day for me (Halestorm mixed in too)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay. But most of those bands are quite similiar genres. I like glitch, hip hop, trance, break, metal, grunge, etc. etc.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> I've probably got the most eclectic music tastes out of my group of friends. If you saw my Spotify favourites, you'd seriously freak.
> 
> EDIT: Found out you can actually do that. If you have Spotify, type "spotify:user:knapman22" into the search bar.


I don't think you taste in music is that ecletic, it's just, uhm, all these bands are a bit too black sounding for my tast.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay I see you edited your original post. I've seen manson, linkin and slipknot live. See fozzy here at soundwave next year


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like Rammstein.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Speaking of Shinedown (<3) I've been meaning to download a .gif maker for a while now, so I can make one out of this (3:15-3:21)






With the caption underneath: _"Dammit Zach..."_


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I like this Rammstein video


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Classic.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crazy german bastards.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

WHY YOU LITTLE?!!!!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

JT you okay?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/c...so_constipated_that_the_doctor_had_to/c6o7ryu

The first reply to this has me in tears...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> WHY YOU LITTLE?!!!!


_An expression Homer Simpson of "The Simpson's" uses right before he begins strangling his son Bart. A sign of extreme anger, often in response to an insult.
Bart: "If you had a nickle for every time you scratched your butt, we'd be on easy street."
Homer: "Why you little..."
Bart: (choking sounds)

Homer hits himself in the eye with the sharp part of a hammer. Bart starts hysterically laughing.

Homer: "Why you little..."
Bart: (choking sounds)
Homer: I'll teach you to laugh...at...something...that's...FUNNY!!!_


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why's who little?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys. Haven't been online cos I wanted to avoid BFG spoilers. We get it free on a few day delay so I wanted to watch it on TV. Amazing show. FUCK JEFF HARDY.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you like the Roode/Storm match


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes I did. My MOTN.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

CMWit said:


> JT you okay?


Yeah


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Yes I did. My MOTN.


MOTY for me


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

1 hour 24 minutes till I get on the _high_way home


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How much weed do you smoke a week?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/c...so_constipated_that_the_doctor_had_to/c6o7ryu
> 
> The first reply to this has me in tears...


"Cave, meet johnson. We're done here!"



CMWit said:


> 1 hour 24 minutes till I get on the _high_way home


To the left...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> MOTY for me


It's up there, but I wouldn't go that far. TNA's MOTY perhaps, but not overall imo.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Match of 2013's gonna be AJ ending the streak.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How's that beatboxing thread going Cloverleaf :kobe


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> How much weed do you smoke a week?


generally about an 1/8 oz, I just buy a qtr oz every other Friday, when I grew weed I'd smoke way more than I do now


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh okay that's not much. I have a friend who smokes a quarter a day


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Oh okay that's not much. I have a friend who smokes a quarter a day


A qtr a day? Does he do anyhting else like work? lol That gets expensive, unless you guys got some cheap weed down there! Shit I love my weed but at a qtr a day I'd be spending $700/week, and really that seems like a waste, how high can you get?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He works traffic control he gets decent money like 1000 -1500 a week (not sure what that is in american money) he's just about always stoned. Even at work lol


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

How much does weed go for "down under"?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Depends. It gets cheaper the more you buy. One gram for 20 2 for 30, 3 for 50. quarters are 70-80. I think an ounce is about 250 depends on the quality too.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY said:


> He works traffic control he gets decent money like 1000 -1500 a week *(not sure what that is in american money)* he's just about always stoned. Even at work lol


$1035-$1555

(£645-£970)


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Depends. It gets cheaper the more you buy. One gram for 20 2 for 30, 3 for 50. quarters are 70-80. I think an ounce is about 250 depends on the quality too.


Eh that's about the same here

I am always curious as to what others pay, so far it seems like NYC has the best prices OZ for about $150, which is crazy good, but that was what we used to pay, well I used to pay $140/oz and I'd also get a hair cut, so taht's a good deal, lol


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Nah. Shinedown, Skillet, Green Day, Black Veil Brides, Faithless, Slipknot, Black Eyed Peas, LinKin Park, Nickelback, Lonely Island, Fozzy, Stereophonics, Seether, Marilyn Manson, among others.


Out of these I appreciate Skillet, Slipknot, Linkin Park, Nickelback and Seether.

I'm O.K. for some Lonely Island and BEP, though they aren't exactly something I often listen too. 

Shinedown is cool, I should listen to them more. I dislike Green Day. 

The rest I don't know or I don't recall listening too.

Fozzy ain't bad at all.


---

BFG was good. Crowd wasn't as good as I'd hope for, that is, but it was still electric at times.
Hardy gets so much hate for a varied number of reasons, some of them justified, but I personally don't dislike him.

With that said... While it's obvious that they want to push him, I would've preferred AA to win.
After watching the whole thing, though, I do somehow feel that, like, two more weeks of a building-up would've been good. 

Weird to see the result of the three-way tag match, and, yeah... Aces and Eights. :lol

Not bad, just weird.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

7500 and we show no sign of stopping. This thread has surpassed the original Tell the Truth (to which this thread has been compared)... Which thread is next?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We demand RESPECT!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> $1035-$1555
> 
> (£645-£970)


I knew I could depend on you Malcolm. Heh. 

I might be doing traffic control as well on my break from studies.I'll put off my holiday plans til next year.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I love this dude.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not sure. It's our one month anniversary tomorrow. Time flies huh?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

>18/10 over here
>presumably 19/10 in Aussieland
>started 22/9
>one month anniversary


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Did a sweet performance today called 'Duck in Boots' basically a remake of 'Puss in Boots'. About a rapist serial killer duck who goes all insane and shit. Weird and funny.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Depends what country you're in I guess, it's 19/10 here 7.20 am


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:austin


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:cena


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Did a sweet performance today called 'Duck in Boots' basically a remake of 'Puss in Boots'. About a rapist serial killer duck who goes all insane and shit. Weird and funny.


Where...did you perform this...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It was a Drama assessment we had to devise play based around storytelling. We had to do a remake so we did this, pretty fucking funny tbh.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Did a sweet performance today called 'Duck in Boots' basically a remake of 'Puss in Boots'. About a rapist serial killer duck who goes all insane and shit. Weird and funny.


classic


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> :cena


:rocky


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I guess he was a pretty sick duck...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kobe


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, this thread has came a long way.


So, in you guys opinion, what has been some of the more memorable events to take place in this thread?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

29 minutes, not that I am counting or anything...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Yeah, this thread has came a long way.
> 
> 
> So, in you guys opinion, what has been some of the more memorable events to take place in this thread?


NoyK, Sheamus and that arab dude deserve a mentioning.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

WHY WHY WHY



Spoiler


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you have to stretch the page? Couldn't you have used spoiler tags you silly boy


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

fuk dat shit, wtf

---


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk how do spoiler tags work?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

my eyes hurt RS

Hey Bully are you anywhere near Lake Disappointment?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No. that's in western Australia. I'm in victoria.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> unk how do spoiler tags work?





Spoiler



[spoiler*] Just remove the asterix(sp)


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> 7500 and we show no sign of stopping.


But more than half of them are trash, spam or one-word replies, so who really gives a fuck? It's just a "post anything here" thread.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Not that rep matters but Ziggler Mark has repped me more then anyone else has. Solid proof right here:










Too bad wf doesn't allow you to rep the same person twice, otherwise I would be repping him twice a day.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm in victoria.


IYKWIM.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> But more than half of them are trash, spam or one-word replies, so who really gives a fuck? It's just a "post anything here" thread.


Don't piss on our parade, just do us a favor and Walk-Out if taht is the nonsense you are going to bring in here

Bully, I have always thought that was the funniest name for a body of water.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jealous :rocky


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler for boobs.



Spoiler: boobs



suckers...



spoiler tags are great.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> unk how do spoiler tags work?


Take a photo, like this one with the sexy lady 









and post it between


Spoiler



[/spoiler*] (without the *) and you have a sexy woman in a spoiler



Spoiler


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler tag prankstas


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah not the best name is it. They should really call it lake excitement or lake awesome. Then again lakes aren't particularly interesting so maybe it was given the right name.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

need to leave spaces


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

My Xbox just got the open tray error


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I give up. I should go. Because, uhm, I still have to return some videotapes.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Spoiler


Best spoiler ever


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Have you tried turning it off and on again?


Yeah, then it takes about 3 minutes to start up and there's clicking noises. I'm not bothered really, Microsoft usually sends a free 1 year XBL code with the xbox so that's a plus.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Don't piss on our parade, just do us a favor and Walk-Out if taht is the nonsense you are going to bring in here


It's not like I give a fuck, I'm just saying, it's pointless to brag about the quantity when the quality is what matters. Who cares how many replies the thread has? The last page alone was just people going back-and-forth just replying with a smiley face & nothing more. Before that was a bunch of people talking about drugs.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

rton


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> It's not like I give a fuck, I'm just saying, it's pointless to brag about the quantity when the quality is what matters. Who cares how many replies the thread has? The last page alone was just people going back-and-forth just replying with a smiley face & nothing more. Before that was a bunch of people talking about drugs.


WHY Haaaatiiiing????? unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hurting my feelings


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> It's not like I give a fuck, I'm just saying, it's pointless to brag about the quantity when the quality is what matters. Who cares how many replies the thread has? The last page alone was just people going back-and-forth just replying with a smiley face & nothing more. Before that was a bunch of people talking about drugs.


So, the quality is shitty in your mind because your opinion matters, right?


Hell, we having fun and most us don't clog the section up with meaningless threads. This is our allowed space to be ourselves and just bullshit.

And I'm pretty sure quality was never our goal in the first place, as it means nothing.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Hurting my feelings


You're the one that is supposed to be the Bully!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> You're the one that is supposed to be the Bully!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I hate Mystical Unicorn. Its main goal is to see me red. Mystical I hope you choke on a babies diaper.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That'd be an embarrassing way to die


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Walk-In, Y U Hatin?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

He "Walk In" hatin.


Yeah, I just said that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk in.

Carried out.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

walk in. hate. leave?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Conflicted on making a Discussion Thread about MLP: FiM Season 3, which just had its release date announced yesterday for November 10th. Got a feeling that either A) Staff won't take it genuinely and lock it up, or B) It will be shat on to no end.

Thoughts?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Stop hating, this thread wins


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Froot, what if there is no shite and if it is taken seriously by the staff... Will anyone even be there to discuss it?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It will definitely be shat on. Unfortunately.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It'll be the equivalent of when k2 fan makes a thread about Kelly Kelly. Except worse. Aren't there MLP forums froot?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Conflicted on making a Discussion Thread about MLP: FiM Season 3, which just had its release date announced yesterday for November 10th. Got a feeling that either A) Staff won't take it genuinely and lock it up, or B) It will be shat on to no end.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'll help you, brudda.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Not that rep matters but Ziggler Mark has repped me more then anyone else has. Solid proof right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He gives me green rep and says I deserve it.

I don't know what that says about your posts against mine, but...


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Now that you mention it Zankman, I thought about it, and can only really count 7 people, excluding myself, that I know watch the show. Thing is though, it could be a good hub for serious discussion about such a fandom for others, even logical opposers, that for once isn't intended to be a Rant towards someone.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I hate Mystical. Its main goal is to see me red. Mystical I hope you choke on a babies diaper.


U mad bro? 



> You've given too much rep, try again in 24 hours.


Heh, Guess I'll get you again tomarrow.














Whap Me Jungles said:


> He gives me green rep and says I deserve it.
> 
> I don't know what that says about your posts against mine, but...


He's just mad that I gave him red rep once, now he reps me once or twice a week.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> He's just mad that I gave him red rep once, now he reps me once or twice a week.












Funny you say that when you are basically the only user here who gives a shit about whether my rep is green or red. 

You rated me only once... Sure.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Funny you say that when you are basically the only user here who gives a shit about whether my rep is green or red.
> 
> You rated me only once... Sure.


I didn't mean you,twat. I was talking about Ziggler Mark.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm gonna go watch a bit of that Archer show. I've heard things.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

My bad, I find it hard to read every content of your posts. They usually lack something....mystical.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

"Red rep wars" sorry but that's sad guys.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> My bad, I find it hard to read every content of your posts. They usually lack something....mystical.


Why haven't you fucked off yet dude?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Why haven't you fucked off yet dude?












Prepare yourself.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Dat flame war, haha.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Save it for Job in a Cell.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Or for JFG... Jobbed For Glory, of course.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tables, jobbers and chairs


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

reading through the classic rants section at the moment

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/class...l-penis-so-he-enjoys-company-big-penises.html

this is fucking great :lmao. this brian guy logged on just two days ago too


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I just checked that thread out.

Man, that Brian dude was weird, wanting to meet Cat so he would fight/rape/kill her.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Btw, Happy 40th to Eminem :3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*resists urge to type hateful comment*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Should have OD'd after The Eminem Show and did us a favor


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

No, let me tell y'all about this classic rant I came across. There was a dude named wolfpackorder, who was like the original you_heard and Apocalypto rolled into 1. He had some of the funniest posts I ever seen, mainly because it made him look retarded.

Check this post out: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/6970772-post82.html

Read the remainder of the thread, starting here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/classic-rants/447036-plagiarism-rock-bottom-3-16-a-3.html#post6970695


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He reminds me a bit of James Curran


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I just checked that thread out.
> 
> Man, that Brian dude was weird, wanting to meet Cat so he would fight/rape/kill her.


I didn't knew that Warren Zeavon was here 3 years ago as brian8448 



Keyser Söze said:


> Btw, Happy 40th to Eminem :3


Yeah, happy birthday to the melancholic sick lesbian who can only get attention by mentioning his ex-wife, mother or daughter


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Main event has a really good theme song I have to say


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*lights go out* Eminem shall be SACRIFICED!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Marshall Mathers LP is my favorite Eminem album.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Eminem's best album isn't even as good as Nas's 4th best to be honest


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Eminem's second album was the shit, though. Aside from random songs on Whoo Kid's mixtapes, I ain't liked Eminem much, since.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck eminem. Listen to real rap.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> No, let me tell y'all about this classic rant I came across. There was a dude named wolfpackorder, who was like the original you_heard and Apocalypto rolled into 1. He had some of the funniest posts I ever seen, mainly because it made him look retarded.
> 
> Check this post out: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/6970772-post82.html
> 
> Read the remainder of the thread, starting here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/classic-rants/447036-plagiarism-rock-bottom-3-16-a-3.html#post6970695


I legit LOL'd when he called other people retarts


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Fuck eminem. Listen to real rap.


I like Technique when he does songs like this and not whine about the government for 5 minutes


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Lol Bully, your hate is misplaced.

Eminem is fantastic.
Listen to some of his serious freestyles, nothing more to say. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Eminem is the John Cena of rap


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I tried listening to the MMLP yesterday and I couldn't enjoy any of it outside of Stan and Bitch Please 2. Bunch of dated celebrity references and whining. Encore was the pinnacle of how awful he got, no idea how people think he's the "best rapper alive" or even the GOAT. I remember when I was 9 and 10 I enjoyed songs like "The Way I Am" and "Real Slim Shady", not anymore


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I was thinking either Vanilla Ice or Marky Mark was the John Cena of rap


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

DualShock said:


> I legit LOL'd when he called other people retarts


He was weird. Here's some of those weird replies and comments:

To Magic:



> Rockbottom 3:16 and I will gang rape your mom and kick your fucking ass...
> Break your damn face because we do what we have to do in life





> What a dumb ass? I asked a question and then you don't answer mine. Then you ask a question





> I'm old enough to fuck you mom in the hole that hurts
> 
> By the way i'm old enough to drink and gamble





> Vader fat bitch payed to be a premium member so that he can have a picture in his aviator





> Its Official looser, This is going to be a spelling contest





> Do you mean rolling with your dad's dick





> I'm slamming your mom clap:clap:clap:
> I'm slamming your mom clap:clap:clap:
> I'm slamming your mom clap:clap:clap:
> I'm slamming your mom clap:clap:clap:
> ...


And the absolute funniest post I ever seen:



> If your the person in the picture,I like to ask if you are a whore
> Second..if you are a whore, will you have sex with me?
> Now you don't me, but will you..



Compared to some recent posting styles, seems like he's still around.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't stand his voice sounds uber gay. Like he just sucked up a whole heap of helium.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Eminem is the John Cena of rap? Why? 

And his voice is, yeah, like for any good rapper, something unique.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Because he won't go away and is really annoying. (like cena) There are more talented people around him yet for some reason is the biggest draw (like cena)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Eminem is top 15, top 10 at best. Top 5? No, he's a legend obviously but when you've released pure shit or average albums since 2002 and your prime was 4 years, you can't be top 5. "Stan" is a top 10 hip hop song ever though


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Compared to some recent posting styles, seems like he's still around.


LOL
Speaking of classic threads here is another one. With every post of him in that thread you feel more and more sorry for that poor guy
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/553094-changing-accounts.html


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Because he won't go away and is really annoying. (like cena) There are more talented people around him yet for some reason is the biggest draw (like cena)


_Who_ is more talented?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> _Who_ is more talented?


Biggie
Nas
2Pac
Scarface
Big L
Jay Z
Andre 3000
Big Pun
Common
Rakim
Black Thought
Canibus (seriously)

And more, I have Eminem higher ranked than everyone here except Biggie/Nas/Pac/Scarface/Jay/Rakim, but that's due for most of them that they 
A. died
B. Never reached their potential
C. Never released a solo album (3000)


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Ether said:


> Biggie
> Nas
> 2Pac
> Scarface
> ...


I imagined that I'd get a list of up-and-coming or totally unknown rappers, not legends like that.

Eminem is a "bigger draw" because he started doing comedic songs, parodying and making fun of people from the realm of pop culture and, well, because he is white.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> I imagined that I'd get a list of up-and-coming or totally unknown rappers, not legends like that.
> 
> Eminem is a "bigger draw" because he started doing comedic songs, parodying and making fun of people from the realm of pop culture and, well, because he is white.


I don't disagree with that

If you want some good up and coming rappers
Kendrick Lamar
Big Krit
J.Cole

Don't think any of them besides maybe Kendrick are more talented than Eminem, though


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Hopsin? ;D


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Hopsin? ;D


I like some of his songs, but others he sounds forced or an Eminem wannabe. Also, he disses people too much just to get noticed.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fucking hopsin. Even worse. He's like a poor copy


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Kirko Bangz?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

DualShock said:


> LOL
> Speaking of classic threads here is another one. With every post of him in that thread you feel more and more sorry for that poor guy
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/553094-changing-accounts.html


Yeah, sucks for him. He wanted that name change bad.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Kirko Bangz?


indifferent toward him, don't really like him or hate him


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Ether said:


> I like some of his songs, but others he sounds forced or an Eminem wannabe. Also, he disses people too much just to get noticed.


I wouldn't say that he sounds forced, but he sometimes does obviously go for the Eminem type of deal.

The one song, which has the music video follow the lyrics as he goes to kill 2 friends and 1 girlfriend... The lyrics, the artistic design of the video, how he basically signs the chorus - obviously influenced by Eminem.

Or, at least, that's the most mainstream thing that it's similar to.

As for dissing, well, if he truly feels that way, let him be. If he just does it to get attention, well, too bad.

We'll never know.

---
@Bully

Lol you obviously dislike that style Bully. Copy? In some aspects, yes. Poor? 
Hell no. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Kirko Bangz?


lol hell no


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> I wouldn't say that he sounds forced, but he sometimes does obviously go for the Eminem type of deal.
> 
> The one song, which has the music video follow the lyrics as he goes to kill 2 friends and 1 girlfriend... The lyrics, the artistic design of the video, how he basically signs the chorus - obviously influenced by Eminem.
> 
> ...


I say "poor copy" because he tries to copy Eminem's style and does it even worse than Eminem does.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

As for white rappers, I prefer old school Paul Wall.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I say "poor copy" because he tries to copy Eminem's style and does it even worse than Eminem does.


Why are you explaining that? It's obvious that you meant that. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I wonder sometimes


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> lol hell no


Lol, Why? IMO, he's not too bad.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Multiple rap discussions

EVERYWHERE


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you regret being a homosexual Zankman?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I regret nothing


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Lol, Why? IMO, he's not too bad.


One word: AUTOTUNE


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, you must hate Future's guts.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Well, you must hate Future's guts.


Pluto was awful

Also, don't know how anyone can be a French Montana fan. Ever since Max B went to jail, his songs have become even worse. Now he sold out to Diddy, R.I.P the Wave


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I hated "Pluto" too, his mixtapes were way better.

And IMO, French Montana is overrated. I wasn't really a fan of him when Max B was around and since, I've liked a few songs of his but for the most part, he just does nothing for me. I rather listen to Diddy. By the way, "No Way Out" was classic.


Also, Stevie J from Love & Hip Hop fame actually produced the song "Victory" from that album.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

HELL RELL MOTHA LOOK LIKE FREEWAY
YOUR NEW ALBUM SHOULD BE CALLED HELL NAW VOLUME 1


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol Kirko Bangs sucks imo, I only heard one of his songs tho


Alot of new shit came out this week tho, Cabin Fever 2 (which is shit), Kendrick's album leaked (getting ready to listen to it, love the single with Drake), Chief Keef dropped a single, Asap released a single and Gucci's Trap God album is out

Lmao, for some reason I was excited for Trap God. I really enjoy trap music for some reason. Apparently, it's pretty good.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Poetic Justice is a single? It should be, that's a hit right there.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, Gucci is trash.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, that "Trap God" is pretty good. Gucci is back to his old self again. My only problem is too many big name features. I expected less industry involvement (since he's so outspoken against the industry) and more Brick Squad/Duct Tape appearances. But, I still enjoy it.

If I'm not mistaken, Yo Gotti was supposed to release "Cocaine Music 7" yesterday but pushed it back. I remember seeing Gucci on Twitter asking why would a rapper drop a mixtape on 10/17 if he's not Brick Squad and Gotti later pushes his back. Interesting.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Best trap rapper ever= Jeezy. TM101> Guccis discography

Although Gucci killed him with "Truth"


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Lol, Gucci is trash.


Yeah he does lol, but for whatever reason I enjoy his stuff

Truth goes tho. Gucci damn near ethered Jeezy, I never enjoyed Jeezy tbh. All his shit sounds the same to me.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I now hate Jeezy because he's been getting exposed as a fake. So many rappers from Atlanta have called him out and he's yet to respond.

Not to mention, Gucci killed his homeboy. When Gucci was locked up, DJ Drama had him talk with Jeezy and Jeezy gonna tell Gucci if he need anything in there, let him know and he got him. How are you going to offer help to a guy that killed your homeboy? How are you going to be in the same building often with the guy who killed your homeboy?

Jeezy is a sucker and still won't say shit back to Alley Boy.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Yeah he does lol, but for whatever reason I enjoy his stuff
> 
> Truth goes tho. Gucci damn near ethered Jeezy, I never enjoyed Jeezy tbh. All his shit sounds the same to me.


Yeah, Jeezy wasn't all that good but I've never heard of Truth.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Why would he? He's the new Senior VP of A&R records, even though I want him to respond, he shouldn't to all these lames. Alley Boy has been going on for a year that he's going to shut down ATL and nothing has happened. Same shit with T.I, he's bigger than all of this now. I thought Jeezy *HAD* to respond until I saw Gucci on twitter made a kickstarter for donations toward Trap God, what a fucking loser

It's the same with Jay-Z, why didn't he respond to Wayne/Drake?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Yeah, Jeezy wasn't all that good but I've never heard of Truth.


He still raps you know






If you lived in the South during this time you heard this all the time, was the same in NY during 2002-05 with Dipset and also G-Unit


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Go dig ya partna up, *****, bet he can't say shit/And if you lookin for the kid, I'll be in Zone 6

I ain't no real rapper, I'm a fuckin grave digger

I did a song with Keyshia Cole and I know you still miss her/But, Puff was fuckin her, while you was fallin in love with her


Man, Gucci went off on that!!!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Fuck that shit, Krispy Kreme for life.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Go dig ya partna up, *****, bet he can't say shit/And if you lookin for the kid, I'll be in Zone 6
> 
> I ain't no real rapper, I'm a fuckin grave digger
> 
> ...


Yeah Jeezy can't even respond to that, what is he supposed to say?

"pookie wasn't really my homie....i didn't know pookie that well" lose-lose situation

Stay Strapped 2 Ft. T.I though? :ass


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ether said:


> Why would he? He's the new Senior VP of A&R records, even though I want him to respond, he shouldn't to all these lames. Alley Boy has been going on for a year that he's going to shut down ATL and nothing has happened. Same shit with T.I, he's bigger than all of this now. I thought Jeezy *HAD* to respond until I saw Gucci on twitter made a kickstarter for donations toward Trap God, what a fucking loser
> 
> It's the same with Jay-Z, why didn't he respond to Wayne/Drake?


Donations for Trap God? I've never heard anything about that.

It ain't about Jeezy HAVING to respond but come on, this dude killed your homeboy, 1 of the dudes you sent to rob him. Not only that but rappers like Jody Breeze, Big Gee, Alley Boy and the rest of Brick Squad have been getting at Jeezy for years. But, he feels the need to address Rick Ross over "BMF", the same crew who's called Jeezy out as a fake.

And Alley has been blackballed. He's been signed to Atlantic Records since 2009, same label as TIP. No surprise why his career hasn't taken off. In the case of Jeezy, it ain't about not responding. Jeezy was gangsta when he had the "BMF" cosign but he don't have that no more. BMF is backing Gucci now and they acknowledge that Jeezy wasn't shit without them. He's in a nice spot in music but seriously, he needs to be worried. I mean, he sent dudes to rob and kill a psycho. Fact is, Jeezy wasted plenty of time dissing Gucci when Gucci was independent or when he was locked up on the assault charge. So, because he's a A&R, he's above it now?

No, he's not. Jeezy is scared to death of Gucci. And I would be too if I sent dudes to rob him and he killed one of him. I would have no excuse to act cool with him, like Jeezy has been doing for about 2 years now, until Gucci got on "The Breakfast Club".


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Donations for Trap God? I've never heard anything about that.
> 
> It ain't about Jeezy HAVING to respond but come on, this dude killed your homeboy, 1 of the dudes you sent to rob him. Not only that but rappers like Jody Breeze, Big Gee, Alley Boy and the rest of Brick Squad have been getting at Jeezy for years. But, he feels the need to address Rick Ross over "BMF", the same crew who's called Jeezy out as a fake.
> 
> ...


http://www.5ten15twenty.com/project/107/trap-god/comments and http://twitter.com/gucci1017/status/256789201557803008

I wouldn't respond to lames like this if I was where Jeezy is at


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lmao at Gucci using kickstarter

He's a business man though, I was listening to his breakfast club interview a couple of days ago and he mentioned that he's planning on dropping 10 albums in 2013 alone.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, and that Yo Gotti tape is out

http://www.datpiff.com/Yo-Gotti-CM7-The-World-Is-Yours-mixtape.405210.html


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ether said:


> http://www.5ten15twenty.com/project/107/trap-god/comments and http://twitter.com/gucci1017/status/256789201557803008
> 
> I wouldn't respond to lames like this if I was where Jeezy is at


Nothing lame about a man who killed your homeboy, yet you do a song with him and offer help while he was incarcerated.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Nothing lame about a man who killed your homeboy, yet you do a song with him and offer help while he was incarcerated.


Gucci has made some bitch moves himself though. Remember when he made a diss to T.I, then apologized on Hot 97 almost right after?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Main event has a really good theme song I have to say


<---

<3 <3 <3

Just finished my download of that actually, gonna start watching now. After I'm done feeling the effects of BB Season 4 finale, of course. 



Spoiler: For the benefit of BULLY (or anyone else who isn't as far as I am)



In a really bad fucking mood at Walt, but at the same time, that heel turn has been pulled off with perfection. Gotta love/hate Walter and his bad reputations with Jesse's girlfriends. Antagonist Walt is something I'm hyped as fuck to watch, so overall, as a penultimate series, I salute thee Mr. Vince Gilligan and your evil, genius writing.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ether said:


> Gucci has made some bitch moves himself though. Remember when he made a diss to T.I, then apologized on Hot 97 almost right after?


Over a misunderstanding, thats called being a man. He thought TIP was dissing him on 1 of his songs, "Tell Em I Said That" but when TIP informed Gucci it wasn't about him, Gucci got on the radio and Atlanta and apologized.

And to this day, he never really had a problem with TIP, as they shot numerous videos since then.

But, Jeezy has continuously made bitch move after bitch move.

Him & other members of CTE assaulted DJ Drama, the guy who broke Jeezy into the game, due to his new affiliation & support of Gucci Mane.

Jody Breeze shot the video for "Uptown", a diss to Jeezy and had cameos from Jon Geezy, Slim Dunkin & Waka Flocka namely. As a result, he paid the Atlanta station V-103 to no longer play any Jon Geezy records, sent members of CTE to Old National, where they had a cookout that Slim Dunkin attended, to assault Dunk but Dunk knocked dude out cold (Dunk used to roll with some of Jeezy's homies back in the day) and on 2 occasions, CTE members approached Waka, long after the Gucci/Jeezy beef had calmed down and after they recorded "Trap Or Die 2".

And Jeezy is so quick to shout out Big Meech, despite not offering a penny towards his legal dealings, eventhough Meech financed Jeezy's rap career. The same guy who dissed Ross over the "BMF" song, eventhough prison interviews with Meech implies he loves the song and spports Rick Ross.

Recent years of Jeezy's career have involved many bitch moves and him completely ignoring those that he has the REAL problem with, including Alley Boy, Blue Davinci & the rest of BMF and Gucci Mane.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Gucci just threw shots at TIP in Truth though

And that whole Jeezy/Ross beef was a disappointment on both sides, Death Before Dishonor was awful. Couldn't believe how bad it was, then Ross comes in with maybe the biggest backfired line in his career (Yo Shit Pushed Back cuz it ain't buzzin) and now he was throwing shots at Jeezy again on twitter. Rappers need to stop beefing in general, all of the "big" beefs have been bad.

Luda/Big Sean and Drake. I don't think anything happened after Bada Boom, I remember hearing that Big Sean apologized but I can't confirm
Common/Drake? :lmao
Pusha/Wayne. Both sucked, Pusha then distanced himself away from it saying that Exodus wasn't a diss
Meek Mill/Cassidy. Bitch move from both of them, was an embarrassment to all of Philly and it ended the next day
50/French, already over/nonexistent. 
Jeezy/Gucci, nothing has happened ever since Truth got released

And most "disses" have been relegated to subliminals and twitter beefs. That's part of the reason why Truth was so great, a fucking direct diss for once


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ether said:


> Gucci just threw shots at TIP in Truth though
> 
> And that whole Jeezy/Ross beef was a disappointment on both sides, Death Before Dishonor was awful. Couldn't believe how bad it was, then Ross comes in with maybe the biggest backfired line in his career (Yo Shit Pushed Back cuz it ain't buzzin) and now he was throwing shots at Jeezy again on twitter. Rappers need to stop beefing in general, all of the "big" beefs have been bad.
> 
> ...


What shots did he throw? Saying he refuse to be done how TIP did Flip? That he has a Bentley just like TIP's? That he showed up to TIP's party and Jeezy ain't do shit? You know like I know, Gucci goes direct. 

And TIP has his problems with Duct Tape but won't say nothing, instead, he has his cousin Shad diss them instead. It's smart in a way because rappers should learn from Biggie & Pac but at the same time, don't brag about a certain lifestyle and what you will do if you only back down when the time comes.

I'm like Charlamagne The God, I want my gangsta rappers to do gangsta shit. And half the guys beefing lately, aren't gangsta rappers or the beef looks a bit one sided and isn't interesting.



Damn, didn't know about Meek and Cassidy. I don't think Cassidy wanted any parts of Meek.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> What shots did he throw? Saying he refuse to be done how TIP did Flip? That he has a Bentley just like TIP's? That he showed up to TIP's party and Jeezy ain't do shit? You know like I know, Gucci goes direct.
> 
> And TIP has his problems with Duct Tape but won't say nothing, instead, he has his cousin Shad diss them instead. It's smart in a way because rappers should learn from Biggie & Pac but at the same time, don't brag about a certain lifestyle and what you will do if you only back down when the time comes.
> 
> ...


I bought a Bentley Mulsanne, it look just like Tip’s
But I never went platinum, do you catch my drift

That was the "shot", some people are interpreting it as Gucci saying that because Tip is (rumored to be) a snitch he's been selling while Gucci hasn't. And lol at Charlamagne, should have retired after :jordan2 buried him :lmao

And yeah, Cassidy was RTing what fans were saying and he RT'd something about how Meek doesn't give him shine even though Cassidy did when Meek was coming up (true). Then, Meek snaps on twitter 

Just say it 2 my face… I’m always home… Y’all b getting beside y’all self with this send button don’t confuse this twitter wit real life… #hating.”

Was pretty sad, Meek deleted that later and cassidy called him the day after and it ended, but still. Cassidy would still body Meek even though Cassidy has fell off ever since the murder case and car crash


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought a Bentley Mulsanne, it look just like Tip’s
But I never went platinum, do you catch my drift

That is in reference to Gucci living like a platinum rapper, without ever going platinum. The final 5 words somewhat implies what everybody knows, that Gucci is still selling bricks.

I didn't know platinum was the new slang for "snitching".


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I bought a Bentley Mulsanne, it look just like Tip’s
> But I never went platinum, do you catch my drift
> 
> *That is in reference to Gucci living like a platinum rapper*, without ever going platinum. The final 5 words somewhat implies what everybody knows, that Gucci is still selling bricks.
> ...


I doubt that considering he just made a kickstarter to help fund Trap God. Business move or not, that's sad.

On another note, who yall got in a real fight? As much as I like Jeezy, Gucci wipes the floor with him even though he looks like he's pregnant


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ether said:


> I doubt that considering he just made a kickstarter to help fund Trap God. Business move or not, that's sad.
> 
> On another note, who yall got in a real fight? As much as I like Jeezy, Gucci wipes the floor with him even though he looks like he's pregnant


Kickstarter ain't paying for no Mulsanne, them shits over 300k. Not to mention, he makes money of Flocka and every other Brick Squad rapper. He's the CEO and has been for 7 years now. Add that in with what he's doing in the streets, and yeah, he's living like a platinum rapper. Remember, Young Buck was a platinum rapper and he's broke. Rappers sell mixtapes on ITunes these days, so I don't see how a kickstarter account is such a sad move.


As for in a fight, Gucci all day. He's always been a big dude and is even bigger now. He even said he got a 100k that saw Jeezy can't whoop his ass.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Young Buck is broke because 50 did him *WRONG*. I think 50 went to The School of Diddy for that because I didn't know he had that in him.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

How did 50 do him wrong?

50 took good care of Buck. Juvenile signed Buck originally and when UTP started fucking with G-Unit heavy, thats when 50 snatched up Buck, after the "alleged" event when Juve left Buck out in Cali. Juve claims that he & Buck went to Cali seperately and he figured Buck was leaving the same way he got there. Buck was flat broke when he signed with 50, still was trapping.

Buck lived beyond his means, just to meet the expectations of those around him and look like a bigger star than he was. According to 50, all of G-Unit had the same accountant. The accountant called 50 and said Buck was really fucking up. He had $22,000 a month bill for car rentals, yet he owned a Bentley, an Escalade and a few old schools. 50 said Buck would go to Atlanta, rent foreign cars and drive them back to Nashville, to make people think he was really that rich.

So, when 50 found out Buck was behind on taxes, he gave him money TWICE to take care of the debt but it was never taken care of. He owed taxes from between 2006 and 2008, when he first blew up and G-Unit was going strong. That's what was the cause of all his shit getting auctioned off and the fact that he owed 300k in taxes PLUS a quarter million to 50. 

So, Buck's financial struggles are of his own fault, as 50 took care of him and all his artists, seeing as how the other 3 are financially stable due to G-Unit albums.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> How did 50 do him wrong?
> 
> 50 took good care of Buck. Juvenile signed Buck originally and when UTP started fucking with G-Unit heavy, thats when 50 snatched up Buck, after the "alleged" event when Juve left Buck out in Cali. Juve claims that he & Buck went to Cali seperately and he figured Buck was leaving the same way he got there. Buck was flat broke when he signed with 50, still was trapping.
> 
> ...


Remember how 50 didn't let Buck leave his Unit contract and he couldn't sign to any other label because of that? That's what I meant, he also sued Buck for 10 million right before he went to jail. Ruthless, he didn't even go after Game that hard. And yeah, 50 did take good care of his artists. He just was unlucky 
Mobb Depp were never made for G Unit
Game is Bipolar
Yayo has always sucked besides So Seductive
Banks is lazy, drops a tape and disappears for 6 months or tours. He had a chance to get his buzz back after BBB, didn't capitalize
Buck as you said, lived above his means


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Came close to breaking my FIFA today. Luckily cooler heads prevailed


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like you should quit asap


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Decided I'll give it it's own thread.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ether said:


> Remember how 50 didn't let Buck leave his Unit contract and he couldn't sign to any other label because of that? That's what I meant, he also sued Buck for 10 million right before he went to jail. Ruthless, he didn't even go after Game that hard. And yeah, 50 did take good care of his artists. He just was unlucky
> Mobb Depp were never made for G Unit
> Game is Bipolar
> Yayo has always sucked besides So Seductive
> ...


They sued Buck because he refused to meet his contractual obligations. If he was just signed directly to Jimmy Iovine and wouldn't record, the same thing would happen.

I remember the same thing happening with Gucci Mane on Big Cat Records. He started beefing with Big Cat but had 1 last album to drop for them, so he gave them some half ass music and when the album dropped, was going on the radio telling people not to buy it. Same thing happened with Chamillionaire before he blew up.

When they invest so much money into you and you gain the big head and refuse to release an album, it's only 2 options: buy your contract out, Yo Gotti style, or face the legal consequences.

And :lmao at Buck's attorney claiming Buck didn't know he was a millionaire. I'm no genius, but I'm pretty sure having a $22,000 a month car rental bill, owning 8 cars of your own, touring for nearly a year straight and being audited for over 330k in unpaid taxes, surely has to imply you've made over a million dollars. Otherwise, with his spending habits, the IRS would have busted him a lot sooner.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I take it he was getting his ass handed to him in soccer.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm already broke and I still have to wait over a week to the end of the month. Life is a bitch.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I could be kicked off my course because student finance have fucked up and I need £3400 for tuition fees.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I could be kicked off my course because student finance have fucked up and I need £3400 for tuition fees.


I live with a loan that already goes up 10.000 euros that I will have to pay once I finished college, I'm still in the second year so I guess I'll start now digging my own grave.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Afternoon man


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

No chance in hell


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Firday, hope this day goes quick!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Haiii :3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why no pony avatar?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I missed Brent


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

been in the mood for pancakes for a couple days now, wifey is goin out to dinner w/er galpal tonight, so looks like breakfast for dinner for this guy


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Pancakes for dinner? :draper


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Morning Paoa Smurf!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Pancakes for dinner? :draper


Maybe some eggs & sausage as well


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kobe2


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Jelly? lol


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Sheamus vs Barrett with Show watching on the stage = Randy vs whoever it was with Henry watching on the stage.

hm


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Mark Henry is needed in WWE....


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Friday!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Mark Henry is needed in WWE....


I want him in the WWE title scene, rather, I want him as the WWE champ. 

But yeah, I'd take him as WHC again. 

I just want The Hall of Pain to return. It was a pretty good run and by this point, it would be sorta refreshing.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Watched Impact today. Not the best episode...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Friends of gloom, what are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Go out with friends.
Study.

Yeah.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Get an oil change, smoke some weed, maybe get my front end worked on, smoke some weed, nothing special tbh


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Clubbing, Zankman? Serbian girls are one of the finest. 

Too much weed there, CM.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Clubbing, Zankman? Serbian girls are one of the finest.
> 
> Too much weed there, CM.


Nope, not even close


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So hopeful student finance will be sorted so I have money again yeah!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah I was being ironic pal. You have a reserve for the whole weekend?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Clubbing, Zankman? Serbian girls are one of the finest.


Oh? Why do you say so?



CMWit said:


> Nope, not even close


Never enough weed. ;D


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I got a bullet with your name on it.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

In the bullet engraving business? Seems to me that business is more profitable than usual.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Bullet-smith?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Oh? Why do you say so?
> 
> 
> 
> Never enough weed. ;D


I have a serbian mate and when he brings his fellow countrybeauties they're 4* upwards.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Yeah I was being ironic pal. You have a reserve for the whole weekend?


Oh yeah I do, I get it ev two weeks and is enough to get me through (most times)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No one will ever change this animal I have become.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Animal? Kitty? Chipmunk? Saber-tooth Tiger?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

For the animal's soul is mine...
We will be completed right before your eyes...
I have no control this time...
And now, we both shall dine...
IN HELL TONIGHT


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Always Sunny s8e2 unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm home from the pub whats going on


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup Bully? 

Not much tbh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just thought I'd say a quick hello before I pass out


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

IT's always sunny in philadelphia is going on.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Great show. charlie is the best


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Wildcard bitches, yeeeee haaaaaa!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I have a serbian mate and when he brings his fellow countrybeauties they're 4* upwards.


Oh? Cool. 

But, erm, what do you mean "when he brings"? Where do you live?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know if any of you cares but I just found out that the Dark Souls dlc is going to be realesed next week!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't say I've ever played it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

But you should.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

:lol I just got this message from a bitter twat.



j.konig said:


> hey it appears you red repped me you coward
> 
> whats this about then? am i too big a man for you to handle? you're a jealous little bitch, you're lucky i dont know your real name or id ruin your pathetic piece of shit life
> 
> ...


Any advice jobbers?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mystical said:


> :lol I just got this message from a bitter twat.
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice jobbers?


Well with this being the election season why don't you invite him to a debate in Rants?

Also Froot my man you have any links for soee Shinedown? Maybe the Itunes Sessions?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I messaged him back calling him a bitter fuck. :lol But in all seriousness if he trys to get me banned I will just take a screen shot of his message and the rep comment and send it to VS. He repped me first by the way so he's just bitter that I repped him back. I'm going to see if he'll respond and if he does, I will invite him here for a debate.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Mystical said:


> :lol I just got this message from a bitter twat.
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice jobbers?


Just troll him really bad. :lol


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

PM him a challenge, could be some good viewing on a Friday


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Red repp him again.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

^ That's a good idea :lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> ^ That's a good idea :lol


A Rant war is probably not going to end in your favour, considering how much ammo he'd have from the Samantha incident. But a brave defeat would be still be a good move. 

Do it. Rant him.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I think he is okay on the Samantha front as he has admitted his own fault in that matter and owned it like a man.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CMWit said:


> I think he is okay on the Samantha front as he has admitted his own fault in that matter and owned it like a man.


No.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

lol, okay then


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Just do a rant already.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Oh? Cool.
> 
> But, erm, what do you mean "when he brings"? Where do you live?


For example when we're going out or something, he brings his sisters,cousins and they bring their friends and so on. 
Balkan Beauties.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> For example when we're going out or something, he brings his sisters,cousins and they bring their friends and so on.
> Balkan Beauties.


Sounds like a good time!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Gangbang european style?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How are the chicks in Boston, CM? Looking for the big money right?

No, never had a gangbang, sadly, RS.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Tell us a story, RS.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sadly I don't have any gangbang story's myself.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> How are the chicks in Boston, CM? Looking for the big money right?
> 
> No, never had a gangbang, sadly, RS.


We luck out as being a bit of a immagrant state we get all kinds of cuties, my old roommate was from Moldova and was pretty hot, but her foreign friends we smoke shows, one girl from Romania was 6 ft tall jet balck hair with Keibler legs, they were all nannies, German, Russian, Peruvian.

I am in an ajoining city to Boston and we have a very very large Portuguese community, myslef included, and there are ton of Portagee Princesses running around here

NYC is the place for the money hungry gals, not here as much, my wife included which why I suppose she married me, lol


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I can start story time if you'd like.

This is going abck a couple years, prior to my meeting my wife (again) I was all about the quick hook-ups, had been in a long and draining relationship so figured this was better. Well met this chick online and during our "daate" she made mention of wanting to do porn, so much so that she was getting ready to head to Cali. So this made me ask for 2nd date, I invited her over for soem homemade pub pizza, she comes over and I meet her downstairs, bring her up to the apt and she already reaching around and fiddling in my pockets , so we bypass the pizza and straight to the hook up, afterwards I ask fi she wants the pizza as I am famished. I go make the pizza leaving her to put her clothes abck on so we can eat, well she didn't and we are sitting on my bed eating pizza and I was completly taken aback that she is eating piping hot pizza w/her clit hangin out. That was our last date...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn, I'm really looking forward to Boston then. About that NYC thing, this I'm going to find that out next year at WM29. 

I won't come back until I nailed a Manhattan office chick.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Damn, I'm really looking forward to Boston then. About that NYC thing, This I'm going to find that out next year at WM29.
> 
> I won't come back until I nailed a Manhatten office chick.


You're coming to Boston? Nice! Hit me up if you need some weed, lol


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Amusing to say the least. :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao That was cool.

Yeah, 2 years Northeastern University. I asked you about that before but you probably don't remember.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a shit ton of stories, life can be fun and weird when you let it, I even have a stroke story, lol



SonoShion said:


> :lmao That was cool.
> 
> Yeah, 2 years Northeastern University. I asked you about that before but you probably don't remember.



yeah now I do remember, too much weed man 

NE you'll ahve a good time, plenty of palces in that area to go, Huntington Ave is pretty good, close enough to the other big schools as well, BU, BC. Comm Ave is one of the best places to walk in the spring time, so much talent walking around!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sweet.

Stroke story now PLS.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay so the stroke story is a rather sad one but funny at the same time, again this begins with trolling for tail online, this girl hits me up, shoots me a pick and is a cutie so we set up a date I drive to go pick her up at her place, as I am driving through her neighborhood I am liking this even more as it was a nice one and I like ahving a rich gf, lol. So I pull up and ring the bell and via their intercom, another plus, says she'll be right out, So I wait, two minutes later this rather large woman comes limping out of the house with one arm all tucked in close to the body and one side of her face a "lil off" and I am thinking I have two options. 1 is a bad, like going to hell bad, and the other is a nice one. So my mom rasing me right I go against the bad one which is turn around jump in may car and take the fuck off, instead we go out to a local dive bar, have some drinks, be awkward and try to have a good time despite the obvious lie she had perpertrated against yours truly, we drink, we laugh, drink some more. End of the date time and this chick is like why don't you take me back t your place? THEN tries to give me rubbin with her somewhat dead hand, I said kindly no I have to work early in the am, I had fun but works beckons. That was our 1 and only date.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

By the way, if anyone ever wonders why I dislike this #Mark numpty, this paraphrased quote below pretty much sums it up.



#Mark said:


> Hmm, I really enjoy Drake's music. As for Kanye, I think he's a musical genius.


Those were his words in the Hip Hop thread. They weren't ironic. He went on to explain why.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

#Mark is that the guy who wouldn't put his RGIII sig up until after they won? #bandwagoner


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Night boys


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Anark said:


> By the way, if anyone ever wonders why I dislike this #Mark numpty, this paraphrased quote below pretty much sums it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Those were his words in the Hip Hop thread. They weren't ironic. He went on to explain why.


I was debating on whether I should reply or not, but I figured I'll just throw my 2 cents. 

Obviously you don't know much at all about hip hop being you never post in the hip hop thread nor do you have the gall to reply to my full post in said thread. I know you're a try-hard that loves to provoke a reaction out of people, so i'll try to take everything you say with a grain of salt but anyways I'll humor you and ask you this: Why not post a logical response to my post in the hip hop discussion? That would make much more sense than mis-representing my post, I know it's evident you won't though because you don't know jack shit about the topic and just want to look cool in front of others.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

without my xbox for a week, brb going into a coma


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

And Kanye isn't a "genius" because some of his songs recently have felt over produced (The My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy album), but he's pushed the boundaries of hip hop further than arguably anyone. 2 classic albums, 1 good one, 1 decent one, and 1 which you either really hate or really like

Drake? I can tolerate him, don't hate him by any means. Saying that, don't have any Drake songs on my Ipod


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Obviously you don't know much at all about hip hop being you never post in the hip hop thread nor do you have the gall to reply to my full post in said thread. I know you're a try-hard that loves to provoke a reaction out of people, so i'll try to take everything you say with a grain of salt but anyways I'll humor you and ask you this: Why not post a logical response to my post in the hip hop discussion? That would make much more sense than mis-representing my post, I know it's evident you won't though because you don't know jack shit about the topic and just want to look cool in front of others.


I don't know much about hip hop because I don't engage in discussion about it on a forum that is dedicated to celebrating men in spandex pretending to fight?

I didn't misrepresent you either. I pointed out I was paraphrasing and that you went on to explain your stupid insignificant reasons for both of your stupid insignificant opinions in the actual thread in question.

As for using logic in a discussion with a thicko like you, that'd be like trying to get to the moon by climbing a tree.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

That's more or less the response I was expecting from you 

I don't think I've ever seen you post anything of substance, you're just a glorified troll

Btw looking at the thread, my opinion seems to be more in the majority than the minority, so...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Th3Gr3atOn3 said:


> u finally reply and now I can say that I am your successor and I want u t take me on in a promo


ROCK316AE HAS BEEN CHALLENGED AS THE ULTIMATE ROCK MARK FOLKS

and as for #Mark, garbage poster when he was sucking up to scrilla and calling people geeks. was pretty sad, thank god he stopped that


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar > The Rest


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

What's a better assumption to make: Breaking Bad is either a prequel or a sequel to Malcolm in the Middle?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been a big Kanye West fan ever since the release of his 2007 album, _Graduation_. Before that, I really didn't understand any of his work. Too artsy, too intellectual. It was on _Graduation_ where Kanye's presence became more apparent. I think _Stronger_ was his undisputed masterpiece. It's an epic meditation on intangibility. At the same time, it deepens and enriches the meaning of the preceding three albums. Listen to the brilliant ensemble playing. You can practically hear every nuance of every instrument. In terms of lyrical craftsmanship, the sheer songwriting, this album hits a new peak of professionalism. Take the lyrics to _Homecoming_. In this song, Kanye West addresses the problems of abusive political authority. _Flashing Lights_ is the most moving rap song of the 2000s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. The lyrics are as positive and affirmative as anything I've heard in rap.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> What's a better assumption to make: Breaking Bad is either a prequel or a sequel to Malcolm in the Middle?


Well, that depends. Why?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Just for lulz. I've been looking up random MitM clips for a while just to read the witty BB references in the comments :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah you can run but you wont get to far!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Malcom stuff would be a prequel to BB because I don't think it will end good for :heis


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> :lol I just got this message from a bitter twat.
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice jobbers?


What a sad individual -_- (not you Mystical)
Red repp him again.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok. Hey Dunk lets put an end to our feude now. As it's a little boring, besides I got bigger fish to fry at the moment.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

start from 4:18


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sup?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It's Friday night, and I'm drunk. Boy, this Rants section is a mess right now.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Somebody with good literary skills needs to make a >4 paragraph rant about pretty much anything. That'll inject some life into this section. 

Keep in mind, this section was originally conceived to exhale disdain and ramblings, not have conversations and initiate wars based on join dates.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Somebody with good literary skills needs to make a >4 paragraph rant about pretty much anything. That'll inject some life into this section.
> 
> Keep in mind, this section was originally conceived to exhale disdain and ramblings, not have conversations and initiate wars based on join dates.


They forgot that, it seems.

A good rant (you know, the one that the older members love) are just nonsensical ramblings that don't have anything rant-y in them, it seems. 

Also, I occasionally overuse some expressions, it seems.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Somebody with good literary skills needs to make a >4 paragraph rant about pretty much anything. That'll inject some life into this section.
> 
> Keep in mind, this section was originally conceived to exhale disdain and ramblings, not have conversations and initiate wars based on join dates.


:favre


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Shit I types the word superior quality and found this:






:lol Why would someone be so scared of what people think of them to hide their face/voice?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Somebody with good literary skills needs to make a >4 paragraph rant about pretty much anything. That'll inject some life into this section.
> 
> Keep in mind, this section was originally conceived to exhale disdain and ramblings, not have conversations and initiate wars based on join dates.


I think the whole 11/12ers vs OG's rivalry ruined rants. This thread, for example, is an extension of that rivalry and is one of the main reasons rants has lost any excitement over the last two or three months. No disrespect to Bully, cause I like the guy, but this thread developed some sort of faction/groupthink that all share the same mentality. Everyone adheres to what their fellow jobber friends believe. 

Obviously there's some exceptions, I think Froot, Bully, DualShock, Mystical, JT, You Heard and El Chapo seem to beat to their own drum but for the most part the group just follow each other like mindless sheep. It's become a tired process: Member makes a rant, one member of the jobbers clique posts criticizing the rants/ranter, the rest of the jobbers criticize said rant/ranter.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not a member of any stable, for the record (Hell, I'm a 10er, but let's not get too deep into that). I just post in here because I treat it like a chatbox for non-premiums. And nearly everyone is accepting of e-hugs in here.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So Froot I should take you out my sig?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Please?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Alright.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*extended hug*_

+10 karma

How's your day been anyway?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Caught some chick staring at me from a different room at school, smiling too. Wasn't 100% sure though so didn't go over...

One of these days... :side:


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I was nice knowing you, Froot.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

To be perfectly honest, the only reason I think of myself as part of this, is because it makes me feel I'm part of something.

But then I think, I've made some good e-friends out of it, so why not stick on?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

andersonasshole900- Decent poster but pretty irrelevant. Still hasn't recovered from that disaster Sheamus gimmick a month ago
R.K.O Peep,- Guilty of defending NoyK, not really interesting
RevolverSnake,- Made the GOAT jobber rant so he's immune from any criticism 
BULLY,- By far the best person in Anderson's sig, and also calls out jobbers he sees fit unlike everyone else
Zankman Jack, - Listen to Illmatic. Nah, jk. Decent poster, just kind of hangs around though which is cool. Much better than trying to get noticed and failing
JT Martin, - Rode NoyKs dick rock hard forever, that's my only problem with JT. That was pretty sad to see. Also tries to "fit in with the crowd" but that's just my opinion. Good poster otherwise
Whap Me Jungles, - Don't really have an opinion on
Crimson 3:16™, - Doesn't post much
SonoShion, - See andersonasshole but forget the Sheamus gimmick part
DualShock, - Great poster. Whenever he makes a long post, it's usually top quality
CMWit, - Class act and a funny fucker
Apex Rattlesnake, - Doesn't post much
You_heard? - Tries to be black around El Chapo too much, other than that the best example of a "bounce back" out of the jobbers

My opinion on the people in andersons sig. As for Froot (who just got removed), I wish all bronies went and died in the same hole besides him. Whenever he's not hugging people, he makes very good posts and points


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That Sheamus gimmick was a one night thing cos I was bored out my fucking mind. You're just as 'irrelevant' Ether.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> That Sheamus gimmick was a one night thing cos I was bored out my fucking mind. You're just as 'irrelevant' Ether.


I'm not trying to be relevant, though. You have about what, 30x the posts as me in this thread? You've tried to been noticed alot, and been called out and buried. Example: when Striker called you out for making fun of BB for advertising his youtube channel and having youtube videos in his sig when you do the exact same thing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Except I didn't call BB out on the YouTube videos (pay attention) I just called him out on his moronic posts, which were robotic and an advertising ploy. Striker was trying to ride the dicks of the pre-11ers.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea I was riding the pre-11er dick even though I was the first person to start arguing against you guys?

Makes sense.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

If I went back and looked in that thread, I'm pretty sure you made this comment or close to this 
"lol at bad blood putting his shitty youtube videos in his sig like anyone gives a fuck"


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Go ahead.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

#Mark said:


> I think the whole 11/12ers vs OG's rivalry ruined rants. This thread, for example, is an extension of that rivalry and is one of the main reasons rants has lost any excitement over the last two or three months. No disrespect to Bully, cause I like the guy, but this thread developed some sort of faction/groupthink that all share the same mentality. Everyone adheres to what their fellow jobber friends believe.
> 
> Obviously there's some exceptions, I think _Froot, Bully, DualShock, Mystical, JT, You Heard and El Chapo_ seem to beat to their own drum but for the most part the group just follow each other *like mindless sheep.* It's become a tired process: Member makes a rant, one member of the jobbers clique posts criticizing the rants/ranter, the rest of the jobbers criticize said rant/ranter.


I'm a mindless sheep. :kobe2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Go ahead.





Striker said:


> Anderson, you're not much better than Bad Blood.
> 
> You're twitter has wrestling maniac as its handle which is sad as fuck already.
> 
> ...





andersonasshole900 said:


> :kobe2


:buried, you knew he was right too

I apologize for saying that you said that BB made shitty youtube videos though, couldn't find that comment


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mystical said:


> :lol I just got this message from a bitter twat.
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice jobbers?


He red repped me too but unlike you I wasn't bothered to red rep him back because I had no reason to.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ether said:


> :buried, *you knew he was right too*
> 
> I apologize for saying that you said that BB made shitty youtube videos though, couldn't find that comment


I actually just didn't care. It's subjective what people consider 'sad' at the end of the day. I've been told by other people they like the name and that my vids are good.

To be fair anyone using this forum and especially this section is hardly in any position to try and be 'cool'.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Also anderson, why isn't Samoon in your sig? He's quality, unless he doesn't want to be involved


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I just post here for fun, I am not interested to be involved in this jobber thing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey man when you're one of us the curtain jerker is the limit.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I actually just didn't care. It's subjective what people consider 'sad' at the end of the day. I've been told by other people they like the name and that my vids are good.
> 
> To be fair anyone using this forum and especially this section is hardly in any position to try and be 'cool'.


Don't have a problem with anything you said there, just my takes.

Nobody should take this section seriously, anyone having a "gimmick" is "sad"


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Meh...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ether said:


> Don't have a problem with anything you said there, just my takes.
> 
> Nobody should take this section seriously, *anyone having a "gimmick" is "sad"*



:ksi2


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Samoon said:


> He red repped me too but unlike you I wasn't bothered to red rep him back because I had no reason to.


Well yeah I would have ignored it but I felt that giving the same rep back to him would be like saying fuck you, in terms of rep.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ether said:


> Don't have a problem with anything you said there, just my takes.
> 
> Nobody should take this section seriously, anyone having a "gimmick" is "sad"


Like I said I was bored, it was the last Saturday before going back to school. I just wanted to piss about for a bit.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> :ksi2


Loving a fucking great movie and posting gifs of one of the best characters ever isn't a gimmick

What Livid One/Apocolapse/whatever the fuck is doing a gimmick


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Well yeah I would have ignored it but I felt that giving the same rep back to him would be like saying fuck you, in terms of rep.


What did he say in your rep?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Snake does have a gimmick. He thinks of himself as Patrick Bateman.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that's the only gimmick in the group.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the only gimmick in the group.


I was speaking of this section in general not just the "jobbers"


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Gimmick, gimmick, gimmick. Is that all you guys have to contribute?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Gimmick, gimmick, gimmick. Is that all you guys have to contribute?


Pretty much

the only real excitement in this thread recently has been the Dunk20/Mystical mini feud and that's already been settled


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Ether said:


> I was speaking of this section in general not just the "jobbers"


Oh...Sorry bout that.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ether said:


> Pretty much
> 
> the only real excitement in this thread recently has been the Dunk20/Mystical mini feud and that's already been settled


You hate jobbers anyway. I don't see why you don't just quit.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> You hate jobbers anyway. I don't see why you don't just quit.


No I don't

I'm like what Samoon just said, I post in this thread for fun. Only poster I "hated" was #Mark when he was on his scrilla dicksucking phase


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I really don't see why it would be "sad", per say. If one doesn't exactly have the most interesting things to say, and know that they'll likely be viewed as dull and filler, having a gimmick adds some dynamic to your posting; Gives you that little bit more significance.

And although they may not necessarily act like themselves irl, consider the fact that when you post something on the internet, honesty goes out the window. How are you to tell what's genuine and what's fibs?

Simply go along with what they claim, and have some fun while you're at it. That _is_ the whole point of being here, right? :3


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I really don't see why it would be "sad", per say. If one doesn't exactly have the most interesting things to say, and know that they'll likely be viewed as dull and filler, having a gimmick adds some dynamic to your posting.
> 
> And although they may not necessarily act like themselves irl, consider the fact that when you post something on the internet, honesty goes out the window. How are you to tell what's genuine and what's fibs?


Well, look in the Livid ones thread. His new "gimmick" is posting the word shit and references to the word shit, I'm 99% sure he doesn't act like that in real life. Andersons mini day long gimmick or whatever, no fucking way he acts like that in real life. 

You make a good point though, for all I know you could hate bronies and just be pretending to like MLP to piss people off


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> I really don't see why it would be "sad", per say. If one doesn't exactly have the most interesting things to say, and know that they'll likely be viewed as dull and filler, having a gimmick adds some dynamic to your posting; Gives you that little bit more significance.
> 
> And although they may not necessarily act like themselves irl, consider the fact that when you post something on the internet, honesty goes out the window. How are you to tell what's genuine and what's fibs?
> 
> Simply go along with what they claim, and have some fun while you're at it. That _is_ the whole point of being here, right? :3


Did you know that Ted Bundy's first dog, a collie, was named Lassie?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Livid one's new is the same as his old one tbh. Just waiting for a pm laughing at me for my looks


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

DID YOU KNOW that, last week Monday Night Raw gained more viewers than the population of Mars!!

_*flails arms, grinning obnoxiously*_


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay jobbers I'm asking for your help. I'm watching Walking Dead Series 2 and it's been fine so far on 1channel.ch, but for some reason Episode 11 WILL NOT CUNTING LOAD. Someone give me an alternative please. I need to keep watching otherwise my insides will crawl out from inside of me and force me to watch Bastion Booger matches.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Doesn't matter, I found a source. Thank you, fuck you, goodnight.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

If you don't shut your fucking mouth, I will kill you.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

We need someone to take on a pokemon gimmick.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup jobbers? What y'all up to?


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

_Don't tell mommy_.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RS, are you okay?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

lol Kobra, when do "we" blindly follow another member/Bully?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

kobra still jealous. charming.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ether said:


> JT Martin, - Also tries to "fit in with the crowd" but that's just my opinion.



When more than one person says it, it becomes less of an opinion and more of a fact.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh yeah, did that Brian guy ever come to meet you? Read through that thread yesterday along with some other classic rants, great stuff.

Another one of my favorites was reading through the Resident Evil on WF thread, at least I know now what the fuck 'webcam" is about


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Not sure if he actually drove up here.

I hope he did.


He was dead serious about the whole thing. He kept PMing me back and forth getting directions and shit.


If he never logs in again, he is a skeleton sitting at Burger King, still waiting.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> When more than one person says it, it becomes less of an opinion and more of a fact.


And I should care because?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What up.

So, this Foster Jemini guy has been PM me for a few days now. First he asked me did I listen to the Hot Boys, I said yeah. Then, he made a comment about me listening to Wayne, I said I mainly listen to old Cash Money & Juvenile.

So, suddenly today, I log on to see a PM from him asking me "what would I do if he called me a '*****' to my face". Who is he and how the hell did the topic change so drastically?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> What up.
> 
> So, this Foster Jemini guy has been PM me for a few days now. First he asked me did I listen to the Hot Boys, I said yeah. Then, he made a comment about me listening to Wayne, I said I mainly listen to old Cash Money & Juvenile.
> 
> So, suddenly today, I log on to see a PM from him asking me "what would I do if he called me a '*****' to my face". Who is he and how the hell did the topic change so drastically?


:lmao

Turk just got out btw! Happy for that dude


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

That PM was a bit weird.

Has anybody had any interraction with him?



Yeah, Turk been gone for too long and supposedly didn't even shoot the cops. But, happy for him and hopefully he can stay out and off dope.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> And I should care because?


You cared enough to respond by pretending you don't care.


You do.


NoyK's dick fell out of your mouth again, stuff it back in.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> You cared enough to respond by pretending you don't care.
> 
> 
> You do.
> ...


Obvious troll is obvious.

I don't pretend, I just do what I want.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Worst thread on this forum: "The Rock WWE Championship Discussion" by far, even the ratings thread is better. Fuck, at least Rock316AE keeps it on topic. Some of these people are creepy with their behavior toward Rock


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.
> 
> I don't pretend, I just do what I want.


Not trolling, speaking the truth.


You only started thinking he was a fucking joke after everyone else did just to fit in.

Fuck off, bitch.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone up, Just got back to my house after a crazy ass party. Still kinda fucked up and drove my car into my garage and dented it. Haha my roomates didn't wake up so there in for a surprise in the morning


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That's what limousine's are for


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

G'morning.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What are you up to? I'm desperately searching for some movies to watch but my watchlist is empty.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm finally watching Bound for Glory right now. unk


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

JT Martin is close to taking the mantle from NoyK as the biggest bitch in rants.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

(weary) Mornin' ya'll ¦3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Morning everyone (evening for me)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So, that street fight... It was a good match but for from being my match of the year.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fair enough. I think the reason I enjoyed it so much was because I watched it not expecting much and managed to avoid getting caught up in any "hype" and was pleasantly surprised. I also really enjoyed the hardcore elements as well. Hardcore matches were always my favourites.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

CAHILL with dat wonder strike. Will experience much JOY~! if we beat the Spuds.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Timmy Cahill is a gun. BIG GAME PLAYER


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dude he is talking about Gary Cahill


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Fair enough. I think the reason I enjoyed it so much was because I watched it not expecting much and managed to avoid getting caught up in any "hype" and was pleasantly surprised. I also really enjoyed the hardcore elements as well. Hardcore matches were always my favourites.


There where some awesome hardcore spots but I guess it's like you said you weren't invluenced by any hype and stuff like that and I saw a lot of poeple saying it is a match of the year candidate and so on.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Dude he is talking about Gary Cahill


Oh never mind then. carry on.

(Tim Cahill is great though)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> There where some awesome hardcore spots but I guess it's like you said you weren't invluenced by any hype and stuff like that and I saw a lot of poeple saying it is a match of the year candidate and so on.


Yeah kinda like movies that are hyped up to the max. Feel like I don't enjoy them as much either.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol Bully with dat facepaint.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They did very well in disguising the swerve. A lot of people were expecting Bully to turn on Sting and weren't really expecting that to happen.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Oh never mind then. carry on.
> 
> (Tim Cahill is great though)


I have such man love for Timmy Cahill.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Timmy Cahill is a gun. BIG GAME PLAYER


Timmy is greatness, but I was referring to Gary


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I should have clicked when you said spuds aka spurs.

I just saw the word "Cahill" and my keyboard lit up


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> JT Martin is close to taking the mantle from NoyK as the biggest bitch in rants.


Keep my name out your mouth.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> They did very well in disguising the swerve. A lot of people were expecting Bully to turn on Sting and weren't really expecting that to happen.


That's true, now that I think about it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. I kinda thought something like that would happen. In the imapct discussion thread prior to BFG everyones saying "Yeah, Bully Ray's gonna turn on sting it's so obvious" but I was of the opinion that it was too obvious and they were merely using him to take the focus off someone else. I remember them doing the same thing with James Storm. They were making it look like he was in on A and eights taking the focus off someone else.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Keep my name out your mouth.


Why, what else are you trying to fit in there?

Wait, wait, wait, I don't wanna know.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Why, what else are you trying to fit in there?
> 
> Wait, wait, wait, I don't wanna know.


You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth


It must have been when you were, er, never mind.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why do I have this sudden hunger for meatloaf?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

lol

So, anyways, I agree Bully. They actually did a good job with the swerve with... Bully.

I didn't watch Impact. How did things pan out?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hardy vs Aries owned.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Anark said:


> Why, what else are you trying to fit in there?
> 
> Wait, wait, wait, I don't wanna know.


I'm not trying to fit in.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> I'm not trying to fit in.


Not trying to fit what in? 

Wait, wait, wait, I don't wanna know.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler: tna



devon came out and was just being this massive heel insulting the crowd etc. then the entire aces and eights came in the ring with him, then the tna roster came out and they had a brawl. hogan then made a match with devon and sting. sting got him in the scorpion lock but then the aces and eights came out before sting got the submission and stopped the submission. then predictably, the tna roster came out and chased them off, including bully with a baseball bat.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Spoiler: tna
> 
> 
> 
> devon came out and was just being this massive heel insulting the crowd etc. then the entire aces and eights came in the ring with him, then the tna roster came out and they had a brawl. hogan then made a match with devon and sting. sting got him in the scorpion lock but then the aces and eights came out before sting got the submission and stopped the submission. then predictably, the tna roster came out and chased them off, including bully with a baseball bat.


Sorta predictable, though, not necessarily bad.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

It was pretty funny when he told the crowd to shut up.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's a much better heel than he is face, is Devon IMO. He's not as versatile as Bully who can do both really well.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Well Bully is better all-around, no?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well that's what I think. Don't know if my opinion holds much merit since I'm clearly a Bully Mark but I was always a fan of devon and Bubba even through their ecw days and Bubba was always my favourite though I liked both.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello, guys. Surprised to see the thread is still around.
Gratz.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SHEAMUS!!!!!

E-high five.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Hello, guys. Surprised to see the thread is still around.
> Gratz.


Thanks.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Anark said:


> SHEAMUS!!!!!
> 
> E-high five.













What has happend in the meantime?

Any new trolls, any new heel turns?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Only the same old boring shit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's the matter Revolversnake, no shiatsu this morning?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Only the same old boring shit.


Oh Bummer.

Well, there is only one thing left to do.





Make this thread beat "Funny Wrestling Pictures"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

We have been mostly getting along with each other. There has been the odd bit of in-fighting like mystical and dunk and Froot and myself, but most of the feuds have been happening outside of this thread.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I am actually quite surprised neither of the mods have closed this thread out of pure jealousy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> What's the matter Revolversnake, no shiatsu this morning?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

lol why would they be jealous. Nothing to be jealous of


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> lol why would they be jealous. Nothing to be jealous of


Jobbers Thread > Any other rant*







*by shear means of post count.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I for one prefer qualitie over quantitie.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I guess so, it doesn't really mean anything in the grand scheme of things though. I am somewhat proud of the response this thread has got, but yeah, post count don't mean a great deal.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We became family.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

WE ARE FAMILY

I got all my sistas with me


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that Mega Fox?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No Revolversnake. You're mistaken.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes. 

Hey, IT'S SATURDAY


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> No Revolversnake. You're mistaken.


:hhh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Hey it's saturday.

Good name for a show.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

OR


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Hey Hey it's saturday.
> 
> Good name for a show.


Better than Saturday Morning Slam.

Sounds like slang for masturbation.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I fucking refuse to watch that show. 

No neck moves? Fuck off.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I fucking refuse to watch that show.
> 
> No neck moves? Fuck off.


I still don't get it why we need another kids' show.

Couldn't it have been Saturday Morning Slaughter and remove the freaking PG?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I for one prefer qualitie over quantitie.


I prefer titties over quantities.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> I prefer titties over quantities.


I prefer coming over titties.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Anark said:


> I prefer titties over quantities.


I prefer ass over quantass.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Anark said:


> I prefer titties over quantities.


:westbrook2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I prefer ass over everything else a woman has.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm a legs man.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'm a legs man.





Spoiler: no arachnophobes


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I prefer them when they only have two.

Usually prefer it if they're human too. Call me picky.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I prefer them when they only have two.
> 
> Usually prefer it if they're human too. Call me picky.


Picky.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>


aaaah. That's scarier than the spider.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SonoShion said:


> I prefer ass over everything else a woman has.


Would you go up the pooter, though?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Would you go up the pooter, though?


Been there done that. GF loves it. And she would fucking MURDER me if she knew I told people that. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>












:lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You know what comes next. Big fucking meltdown.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Would you go up the pooter, though?


Of course.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm gonna say hi from me and you, Bully.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL, seriously, have a look through all the comments. There's three pages and they're three pages of hilarity.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you have a willing girlfriend, it's something you should try with her at least once. There has to be prior warning though you don't just jam it in there, it has to be consensual. Also be gentle. Otherwise you can forget about her wanting to do it again.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BULLY said:


> Been there done that. GF loves it. And she would fucking MURDER me if she knew I told people that. Ignorance is bliss.


Dumb. If she likes it, then she likes it. No reason to deny it or hide it. There's no turning back at this point. unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> LOL, seriously, have a look through all the comments. There's three pages and they're three pages of hilarity.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Dumb. If she likes it, then she likes it. No reason to deny it or hide it. There's no turning back at this point. unk2


Yeah, I get what you're saying. I think it's more she likes personal stuff to stay.. personal. Not she's ashamed or anything.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Credit: JAMMY


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

And my personal favourite:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Champviadq


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

HOLD ON! HOLY SHIT!






:lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> HOLD ON! HOLY SHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao wtf was that


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> HOLD ON! HOLY SHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE BLEEDING HOLY FUCK WAS THAT????

:lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm dying over here. I want that original clip of him insulting that somebody.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't. Stop. watching. and. laughing.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I'm dying over here. I want that original clip of him insulting that somebody.


LOL did you see the youtube video where he called me out? (sort of)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> LOL did you see the youtube video where he called me out? (sort of)


No one saw that. You're not a draw.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Found this while mindlessly browsing Google Images. Apparently, someone wanted to take a "restored Spanish painting" approach to my avatar.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Waz jokes again?

Good thing that vid saved the day.

Edit: Froot, that looks awesome and by awesome I mean horrible


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Comment on Waz video by Knapman22, who I believe is Froot:



Keyser Söze said:


> Please shave. Unless you're dedicated to diverting away from conformism, facial hair seriously doesn't suit your voice or build.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> No one saw that. You're not a draw.


Biggest rants draw of all time brah!

Are you safeandthegang on youtube? That's a rhetorical question. I know you are.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Biggest rants draw of all time brah!
> 
> Are you safeandthegang on youtube? That's a rhetorical question. I know you are.


Here's a question, should rhetorical questions have question marks?

It's actually debated amongst much smarter types than us lot. I'm not sure. I think we need a new punctuation mark to signify a rhetorical question. Maybe an upside-down question mark.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned it should, any question should warrant a question mark, rhetorical or not. If there was a rhetorical question you were asking that didn't contain what, why, how or who the recipient of the rhetorical question might not realise it's a question at all. I can't think of an example but I'm sure there are some.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Waz jokes again?
> 
> Good thing that vid saved the day.
> 
> Edit: Froot, that looks awesome and by awesome I mean horrible


So you decided to come back? Welcome back, bro. Yeah, after you got buried by everyone in rants you fucking twat.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> So you decided to come back? Welcome back, bro. Yeah, after you got buried by everyone in rants you fucking twat.


Get your ass back in that Atheist thread and answer me.

You're about to be schooled, kid.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

LOL @ Waz Perviz.

Such a champ.

---





When I listen to this song, I always imagine Drew McIntyre, with his hair cut like Bobby Roode's, being an arrogant douche and beating the shit outta everybody.

In key times, because of key words: Punk and Trips. 

IF ONLY


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The giggling off them :lol


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

They sound ridiculously high, which might make a hell of a lot of sense.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Haha, imagine if it was a Smart car. xD


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

So basically I'm starting to watch WWE. I was a little disappointed by Impact this week, so I'm watching Raw starting from a few weeks back to properly get into it.

I watched John Cena enter at the start, and expected the worst. But I got some good lol's out of his comments on Team Hell No and Cesaro's nipples. I think I might like it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> So basically I'm starting to watch WWE. I was a little disappointed by Impact this week, so *I'm watching Raw starting from a few weeks back to properly get into it.*


That really isn't necessary. Everything will recapped for you no matter what you watch. WWE is the most overly-viewer friendly company in existence.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Impact was pretty poor this week, it's still hurting from the poor booking decisions on BFG. I usually tune out during John Cena's promos now. Like I do when my girlfriend nags me. I pretend I'm listening but I'm not really.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in the mood to go and drop a few utterly ridiculous opinions around the WWE section.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Imma follow.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> I'm in the mood to go and drop a few utterly ridiculous opinions around the WWE section.


I'd join you but I'm a bit busy in the bullying thread right now. Have fun though.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll tag along. The extent of most of my wrestling posts is usually just records updates.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dropped a few hand grenades, but I got really bored really fucking quickly. There's fuck all going on in there.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

As usual


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Iormungand said:


> Excuse me, you didn't quote anyone so am I correct to assume this was addressed to me based on the fact it's obviously sarcasm and directly addresses my post without expressly referencing to it. I would like confirmation before I proceed with a reply.


LOL who talks like that


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

EXCUSE ME.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Mystical said:


> So you decided to come back? Welcome back, bro. Yeah, after you got buried by everyone in rants you fucking twat.


Way to not let go.



Anark said:


> EXCUSE ME.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Way to not let go.


Log off and crawl back under your rock.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> EXCUSE ME.


I was half expecting him to slap you in the face with a glove and say "I say sir I challenge you to a duel"


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Way to not let go.


Don't worry, fella, I made Mystical tap out in the Atheist thread. I wasn't even trying that hard.

Tap, tap, Mystical.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Mozza said:


> Log off and crawl back under your rock.


Can't. Got evicted.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Can't. Got evicted.


Tramp.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds like you're stuck between a rock and a hard place


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Anark said:


> Don't worry, fella, I made Mystical tap out in the Atheist thread. I wasn't even trying that hard.
> 
> Tap, tap, Mystical.


:lol I was just trolling to get a reaction out of people. I don't actually believe any of the shit I said. But damn I got a huge reaction from everyone in that thread and it was full of rage. :kobe


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You just admitted being an attention whore.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

That excuse doesn't get thrown around as much as I thought. "I was only trolling.". Huh.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> :lol I was just trolling to get a reaction out of people. I don't actually believe any of the shit I said. But damn I got a huge reaction from everyone in that thread and it was full of rage. :kobe


Fuck me, dude, I didn't mean to get you to DENOUNCE YOUR GOD.

I'm really sorry. 

Tap tap, though.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Way to not let go.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He got that one from Noyk.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey, Mystical,


TAP TAP


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> *Fuck me, dude*, I didn't mean to get you to DENOUNCE YOUR GOD.
> 
> I'm really sorry.
> 
> Tap tap, though.


The comma doesn't make it any better.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*FUCK ME*


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

*Whats up people??? Been a while since I have been on because I have been busy.. So what is new around here??*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

inb4 dunk20


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Samantha™ said:


> *Whats up people??? Been a while since I have been on because I have been busy.. So what is new around here??*


*FUCK ME*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *Whats up people??? Been a while sense I have been on because I have been busy.. So what is new around her??*


Hey Samantha, it's been a while, hows your studies going?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Anark said:


> *FUCK ME*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *Whats up people??? Been a while since I have been on because I have been busy.. So what is new around here??*


Okay, make it up for it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


>


*DO IT*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Tits or bleach. Your call.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

Anark said:


> *FUCK ME*


*OK??*


BULLY said:


> Hey Samantha, it's been a while, hows your studies going?


*It has been good. Kinda stressful though..*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep. Studies are like that. Gotta roll with the punches. I got exams coming up etc. And big fucking psychology books to read.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Samantha™ said:


> *OK??*


Sorry sweetness, have to call a raincheck. I completely forgot about Red Dwarf so I'm going to go watch it now.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Anark said:


> *DO IT*


B-bu-but...b-but...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Sorry sweetness, have to call a raincheck. I completely forgot about Red Dwarf so I'm going to go watch it now.


New eps?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anark said:


> Tits or bleach. Your call.


Bleach. Always bleach.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *OK??*
> 
> 
> *It has been good. Kinda stressful though..*


Yeah, it is stressfull but atleast when it's said and done you get a good job.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> New eps?


Yeah, it aired on Thursday night but I forgot all about it. It's now deciding to take ages to load.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Yeah, it is stressfull but atleast when it's said and done you get a good job.


*Yup Yup*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Yeah, it aired on Thursday night but I forgot all about it. *It's now deciding to take ages to load.*


Ahh. One of those streams with artificial intelligence huh? I hate those.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *Yup Yup*


Yeah


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

nah


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What up with everybody?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

About to retire soon. 

What's been up with you


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Retire? When we are to reach 8K any moment now?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

who gets it


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I been chilling, struggling with my Pro Tools. The program randomly shuts down on me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

me hah.

Do any other programs shut down on you or just that one?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ohai 8000th reply :3


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Striker said:


> Me.


Fail


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hows that lads. 8000 posts in just over a month. Crazy.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> me hah.
> 
> Do any other programs shut down on you or just that one?


Just that 1. Whoever uploaded it, left something out. Because I've searched around and many other people have had the same problem.

So, now it takes me twice as long to record a song and even longer to mix it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Try reinstalling the program again. If that doesn't work, I'll find another download for you. But I read through the comment on that download and they were mostly positive.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I might have installed it wrong. I keep getting a "mf compromised" pop up randomly and then the program shuts down. I noticed some people get it, some had it fixed and some never had it at all.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

okay I googled that error and apparently there's a patch. Let me see if I can find it.

Is that version 10.3.0?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, Bully.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay. What I'll get you to do is uninstall that version, install this version and apply the patch.
http://kat.ph/avid-pro-tools-hd-10-3-0-windows-patch-v-r-chingliu-t6680758.html


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone know some good, free online games? Bored as fuck right now


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay but let's say I have files from my original version. Will I be able to save them and apply them to the reinstall?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ether said:


> Anyone know some good, free online games? Bored as fuck right now


Dungeons and dragons online


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> Anyone know some good, free online games? Bored as fuck right now


Team Fortress 2 is free on Steam.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Okay but let's say I have files from my original version. Will I be able to save them and apply them to the reinstall?


Go into the directory where they are saved to and move them somewhere else on your computer. (like on your desktop)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Heres what I think about Mystical










Sorry if you want to wash your eyes with bleach after that


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Dungeons and dragons online


Will look into it



Striker said:


> Team Fortress 2 is free on Steam.


I played it once and sucked at it because I don't have a controller for the PC. Fuck playing TF2 with a keyboard


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Apparantly star wars:tor goes free next month


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Heres what I think about Mystical


I saw that on Tosh.0


Nasty, he didn't even wipe.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ether said:


> Will look into it
> 
> 
> 
> I played it once and sucked at it because I don't have a controller for the PC. Fuck playing TF2 with a keyboard


:kobe

You'll get wreck with a pad.

It can't touch the accuracy of a mouse.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

FPS are best played with keyboard/mouse IMO


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeez.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dunk that is just nasty......


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That picture actually made me think of livid one


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Dunk that is just nasty......


I swear he isnt me.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

MOTHER OF GOD, THE "This or That" THREAD IS EATING ITSELF ALIVE.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I keep having to edit my posts when I post in that thread


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats why I quit posting, it was pissing me off.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. It is rather annoying.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

It really gets annoying when you answer late, edit your post and are late again.

What has attracted all the posters to that thread? Then again, I usually log in at night, so maybe it's just me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I had to edit my post three times before. The thread was dead and buried but someone bumped it again


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

*I am suprised that the admins let this thread go so long.They probably decided it was better then all of you derailing threads.When I logged on today I realized my rep went all the way down to what it is right now.But I don't really take rep that serious so yea.*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm surprised this lasted as long.

10,000 is right around the corner. Y'all think the thread will make it?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *I am suprised that the admins let this thread go so long.They probably decided it was better then all of you derailing threads.When I logged on today I realized my rep went all the way down to what it is right now.But I don't really take rep that serious so yea.*


Sorry. I didn't catch that I was too distracted by your sig.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

*I think if it lasted this long already then it will probably last to then.*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *I think if it lasted this long already then it will probably last to then.*


This thread will last forever!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

All things come to an end.. eventually. Sad fact of life


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So, I'm watching Ridiculousness and it is a complete rip off of Tosh.0.

Rob Drydek is in no way, shape or form funny.

The blonde chick is sexy but gotdamn, is she dumb as hell.

And the black dude is an Uncle Tom, a poormans version of Trey Songz and just totally irritating.

Why is this even a show, especially since Tosh already did it, with the same clips and 1000 times funnier?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

At the pace were going then it is within reach.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

*I am sure it was last forever.*


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> So, I'm watching Ridiculousness and it is a complete rip off of Tosh.0.
> 
> Rob Drydek is in no way, shape or form funny.
> 
> ...


IMO, Tosh.0. is just retarded.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Stick around this time Samantha.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Stick around this time Samantha.


*I will try to but I cannot promiss anything because I might be moving back to cali.So I might be offline for a little while.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

oh k.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

What's Cali like?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay guys I'm going to bed. Catch.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Me too. Night gaizes.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> What's Cali like?


*The weather is nice all year round and there is alot to do there.*


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *The weather is nice all year round and there is alot to do there.*


Cool, I might go one day.


Night, Bully and Whap.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

This thread should hopefully reach 10,000. If Punk gets the Title for over a year for some respect, this is our version of that.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

From /r/FoodPorn: "My friend's homemade Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup Cheese Cake"


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Aww man, that look so delicious.

I'm about to faint.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Samantha™;12160254 said:


> *I will try to but I cannot promiss anything because I might be moving back to cali.So I might be offline for a little while.*


Where are you at now? If I lived in California I would never want to leave.




Keyser Söze said:


> From /r/FoodPorn: "My friend's homemade Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup Cheese Cake"


That's just too much chocolate for me.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mystical back in "stalking" mode.





Just kidding.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

:lol Na me and Samantha are cool now. She's an admin on my other forum.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> From /r/FoodPorn: "My friend's homemade Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup Cheese Cake"


*heart attack*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Samantha™ said:


> *I am suprised that the admins let this thread go so long.They probably decided it was better then all of you derailing threads.When I logged on today I realized my rep went all the way down to what it is right now.But I don't really take rep that serious so yea.*


Ah look who is back.

Still a cunt I see.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

so glad I checked in this thread. That looks gooder than a bitch Keyser. I wante some PB right now.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup muthafuckas?


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got uncharted 3


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I just got uncharted 3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


9/10 at worst imo


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I just got uncharted 3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


Good shit. How is it so far?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Keyser Söze said:


> From /r/FoodPorn: "My friend's homemade Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup Cheese Cake"


How can anyone eat that much sugar? That looks disgusting.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> How can anyone eat that much sugar? That looks disgusting.


More for us then you boring cunt.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It won't be fun when your arteries get clogged, now would it? unk2


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

What if it was suger free cake? :kobe


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Come on, son. Ain't no way that would be sugar free. :bosh


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a nice looking cake, but fuck the influx of sugar would be insane.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I have to take a shit just looking at the cake.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Come on, son. Ain't no way that would be sugar free. :bosh


:lol But yeah this cake has teeth rot and diabetes writen all over it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SamanthaTNA, why run from the thread?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Starting this moment, from now. From this moment on, this will be the moment. Starting now, of the Genesis of Smash.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anark said:


>


"So good, it will have you in aw."

:kurt


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

That cake looks delicious.

Too bad it will be the last thing anyone eats.


Sent from my Nokia 5110


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought you quit, Fluffykins?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I gave him a new contract.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You fool! You've DOOMED US ALL!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I gave him a new contract.


unk2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh sorry, Boss.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's happening


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

NM, listening to a book and thinking about to go to the city I've some shit to buy. We have selling sunday today. Lots of beauties around too.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

_listening_ to a book?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Audio Book. I can't concentrate while reading.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah I see. I wouldn't mind as long as it was a woman with a sexy voice. Or something.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No it's an old man. He has a very comfortable voice though.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yo.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys.
Guys.
I have just found the home of faggøts.

http://www.scenekids.com

If you had any faith in humanity left, visit this site to have it utterly destroyed before your very eyes.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful girls on this site.

My fav.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Guys.
> Guys.
> I have just found the home of faggøts.
> 
> ...


That must be a treasure finding to pedophiles.

I see EMOS are rulling the site by the pictures in the main page.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Guys.
> Guys.
> I have just found the home of faggøts.
> 
> ...


You can COLLECT BADGES!!!!

Sign me up!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Is she actually derping there?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> :lmao


Gorgeous! Captivating eyes.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Guys.
> Guys.
> I have just found the home of faggøts.
> 
> ...


What's scene mean?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

"Hey, my name is John, but you can call me Jon. I love being scene and wearing scene clothes. Talk to me, because my parents won't. I like sitting in my room. People say I look like an Irish Hen."










My name is John but call me Jon. :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Gorgeous! Captivating eyes.


Thank you!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> What's scene mean?


Scene kids are emos basically


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

They seem to all have the same hairstylist. Both girls and... they are all girls right? -_-


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi my name is Erik. I graduated county college last lear so dont say that im stupid. I'm training to be a piercing apprentice, I have snakebits and a spetum. Once i get some more money i want to dye my hair blue. *updatee- i now dyed my bangs blue*

All of the poeple on this site are 13 well for your information i've been luistening to senses fail, hawthorne heights, bullet for my valentine, devil wears prada when you all were only 8 years old. if someone who actually can go to a bar and buy me a beer then u can add me.

I used to be drummer in a band but now im not. long story.

If i think you are stupid, ugly or annoying i am not afraid to tell you.

If you kniow any good music to listen to then let me know cuz my drive to work is 2 hours and its good to have som music in the car.

If u wanna be my girlfriend then toobad some bitch took my heart and shat all over it 3 years ago and i will NEVER get over it.

so thats my story. PM me if u wanna know more.

******************************************

so since all my friends wen t off to be on tour in the band i used to be in i dont have friends anmor so if ue want to add me it ok i dont care if u er 9 years old or wearing pampers or whatever the fuck u kids do these days

when i was 9 i was heping my neighbor kill birds to put in his birl collletun so i wasy bus morking.

*********************

also i might be looking to find not a girl friend but a kind of slutty girl that would just want to come to my car and make out. id offer my house but the neighbors are always up my dick.

*************************

massage me if u want to b friends or slut or whatever
…


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

> I'm bigmac, my real name is Austin Chatten. I live in Canada, but don't think just cause I'm a canadian I wont kick your face in. Ohh and I'm chubby, but I don't give a frak Call me fat I don't care. Oh also I worship Satan so, yeah I'm a satanist. Oh and I smoke weed I don't care what you think. so you know fuck you if you think it's bad.
> I also like women and men. Yes I did say it I am bi. I don't care if you are male or female I'll still love you the same.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't do meth.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

It would be gold if we found some WF posters there... Maybe Mystical? xD

Edit (found him):


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> It would be gold if we found some WF posters there... Maybe Mystical? xD


Wouldn't be surprised to be honest


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


>





Spoiler: .


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bully, I would rather fuck the spoiler


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I know right


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Spoiler: .


I was thinking more like the Child's Play series actually...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And I thought myspace was bad


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr.Ashtaroth
45 / Male

_I'm here to spread wisdom, not legs.

"I love you all who supports our movement and believes in us. Such a huge honor and we appreciate every single one of you. United alway."_










UNITED ALWAY.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Where's Chris Hansen when you need him


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

That right there is the new Jobber Motto.

UNITED ALWAY.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I actually like emo girls. They've very violently fantasies when it goes to sex, I like that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ive been with an emo(ish) girl before clingy, jealous, controlling, low self esteem..

Horrible.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

> Hey names Adam i was born and raised in Hemet,CA tell i moved to under your bed


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

no


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope you enjoyed the nooky, at least?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This may be off topic, but anyone notice anything different about me?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lets spread some beauty or else our eyes will start to bleed.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> This may be off topic, but anyone notice anything different about me?


You're not wearing pants


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> This may be off topic, but anyone notice anything different about me?


You look rather pale today. 

Joking, I don't know :-s


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You're not wearing pants


Apart from that?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Extra green nodule on your rep bar.

You're welcome.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


>


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> Extra green nodule on your rep bar.
> 
> You're welcome.


I'm jelly now.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I somewhere heard you're gay, Dunk?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Anark said:


> Extra green nodule on your rep bar.
> 
> You're welcome.


It's bright green. This is a great moment for me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rep me bitch.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I somewhere heard you're gay, Dunk?


I am, not a walking stereotype though. I actually like to admire women and not to compliment them on the shoes they wear.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Would you do even if she's 15?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

no


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

So you're Bi?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_Finally_ got around to taking a recent picture of myself, even though it was about a week or two ago we were posting each other's faces in this thread 










Also, Afternoon all :3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought we were done posting emo kids lol


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I consider myself gay in sexual orientation and straight in my social conduct. (and not to be a closeted ...... since I have no problem whatsoever with saying I'm gay. I just hate queers and hate to be mixed with them.)

Froot, that is my fav cereals, they don't sell them in Portugal anymore. Fucking country.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

"straight acting"


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Emos are weird...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Emos are weird...


What do you mean?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What do you mean?


That's what I mean.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> "straight acting"


It's not acting. I know most gays are more feminine and I believe that's social or something like that since most of them like to hang out with girls, have Madonna as a role model and we develop our personality with what surrounds us. In my case I dated girls, my friends are mostly guys (and their girlfriends) and I don't like that feminine crap that gays are so into. 

I'm just the way I am.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> It's not acting. I know most gays are more feminine and I believe that's social or something like that since most of them like to hang out with girls, have Madonna as a role model and we develop our personality with what surrounds us. In my case I dated girls, my friends are mostly guys (and their girlfriends) and I don't like that feminine crap that gays are so into.
> 
> I'm just the way I am.


That's what the gay community label as "straight acting" don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> That's what I mean.


You're weird.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

And to kill the rumours, here is a picture of me to prove that I'm a macho guy.










DON'T EVEN DARE CALL ME FEMININE!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> And to kill the rumours, here is a picture of me to prove that I'm a macho guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still look more macho than most of the nerds on this forum


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What do you mean?


Clearly normal.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I caught the awkward end of a conversation and will now be returning to bed.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just taking his emo poodle for a walk. No big deal.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Yeah, I caught the awkward end of a conversation and will now be returning to bed.


You do that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Yeah, I caught the awkward end of a conversation and will now be returning to bed.


Plenty of time to sleep when you're dead.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats true.

I've been up nearly all night, caught 2 hours of sleep, awoke to find that my Pro Tools won't load (taking a break from that, also need space free for NBA 2k13, might pick up FIFA, too), now I'm drinking a Pepsi, eating some salmon for breakfast...I don't even know why I said all this.

But, I like Dunk, for coming out of the closet. He proved having a different sexual orientation is nothing to be ashamed of. Maybe he now can motivate the closeted bunch to come out here.

I did find his picture highly awkward. I'm running 25 posts per page and based on that and other photos, I will never be returning to page 326, ever, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeever again.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Thats true.
> 
> I've been up nearly all night, caught 2 hours of sleep, awoke to find that my Pro Tools won't load (taking a break from that, also need space free for NBA 2k13, might pick up FIFA, too), now I'm drinking a Pepsi, eating some salmon for breakfast...I don't even know why I said all this.
> 
> ...


I find your comment awkward. I hate it when I need to explain when a comment is intended to be read as sarcasm. I have pictures of me in the picture thread, that's a random ****** dude.

EDIT: FIFA sucks compared to PES.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunks a handsome fella


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you guys like to drink the beverage that is beer mixed with white wine and sugar? Here they call it "Receita". It's a fast way to get drunk.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Alcohol & sugar? No way. I don't even chase liquor.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> But, I like Dunk, for coming out of the closet. He proved having a different sexual orientation is nothing to be ashamed of. Maybe he now can motivate the closeted bunch to come out here.


The enlightened among us didn't need it proving.



Dunk20 said:


> I find your comment awkward. I hate it when I need to explain when a comment is intended to be read as sarcasm. I have pictures of me in the picture thread, that's a random ****** dude.
> 
> EDIT: FIFA sucks compared to PES.


Yep, I've always been a Pro Evo guy.




BULLY said:


> Dunks a handsome fella


Thank fuck he's gay. :hoff


THE HOFF SMILEY IS BACK. PRAISE THE MODS.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd give it a shot


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

It's the cheapest way to get drunk here... In college meetings and dinners it's the only drink we have. People vomit a lot, probably it's the sugar. ahah


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, somebody with diabetes can die from that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> The enlightened among us didn't need it proving.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I've always been a Pro Evo guy.


Pro evo has sucked since about 09.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

No thanks. unk3

Dunk, do you always have long hair?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Pro evo has sucked since about 09.


Haven't played it since about 08.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Haven't played it since about 08.


That's no excuse.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Enjoy your rep?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Enjoy your rep?


Let me have a look

Edit: yes. :ass

Can't rep you back as I've already given out too much.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Hate to change the subject but something came to my attention a few hours ago.


A previous thread in WWE section that led to ratings talk and how Nielsen operates made me realize something. At 4 in the morning, I was watching "Lockup" and I notice that most commercials at that time feature hair loss treatment, diet pills & date line/phone sex services.

Based on the way Nielsen works (25,000 homes with a black box, that gives Nielsen an assumption as to what everybody else watches), it's like the only guys who watch "Lockup" at 4 in the morning are bald, overweight virgins.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds about right


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

No it don't. 

I'm not bald, fat or a virgin. Those commercial blocks made me feel bad. I've been staying up and had horrible sleeping habits as a kid. On average, I sleep 3-4 hours a day and rather watch TV at night.

Sad things, the people who ratings & commercials are based off must be fat, bald virgins. They better not ever ask me to take part in the Nielsen study. TV would be full of Kardashians, wrestling, sports and comedy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Question guys. Do you think this chair would be comfortable enough? And worth £19?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> No thanks. unk3
> 
> Dunk, do you always have long hair?


Never did. Do you? I only skip a month of haircut when I have no money or am too lazy to shave it myself at home. Cleaning hair from the floor sucks.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Question guys. Do you think this chair would be comfortable enough? And worth £19?


Looks pretty shit.
But then again I take my chair seriously.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Never did. Do you? I only skip a month of haircut when I have no money or am too lazy to shave it myself at home. Cleaning hair from the floor sucks.


Nope.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That chair looks horrible. You can get better than that


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Striker said:


> Looks pretty shit.
> But then again I take my chair seriously.












The wall behind me is full of black marks thanks to a chair like this, but it's confortable as fuck.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That chair doesn't look too bad, I internet from my couch. wireless keyboard and mouse, surround sound 55 inch tv. That's where it's at.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> The wall behind me is full of black marks thanks to a chair like this, but it's confortable as fuck.


Now that. Is a fucking chair.

I've got one.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

My chair massages my butt. It feels oh so good.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> That chair doesn't look too bad, I internet from my couch. wireless keyboard and mouse, surround sound 55 inch tv. That's where it's at.


That would make a good thread in the Anything section, fella. Where do YOU internet?

The OP should be a pic of yourself reclining on your couch with your big screen.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's not a bad idea actually.

Glad I thought of it


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You're clearly a genius.

A kangaroo-fucking genius.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you wearing see through underwear?

Because I can clearly see your nuts.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We went from emos to gays to chairs. Love you guys.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You forgot my nuts.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

UNITED ALWAY.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Anark said:


> You forgot my nuts.


My nuts hurt.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

loljeffhardy


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't forget he beat your ass.

Twice.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah Yeah.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Also, I noticed that I just passed Anderson again in the "most posts in the jobber thread" stakes.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Also, I noticed that I just passed Anderson again in the "most posts in the jobber thread" stakes.


THAT'S AMAZING.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You should put that girl in your avatar again Anark.

I like that girl.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh, he's back.

Well, time to drop back down again.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Same shit over and over. This topic is crazy repetitive. Fuck some of you. Believe what you believe, and leave others that believe in something else alone. Is it that hard? Or are you that big of a moron?


God forbid we discuss something that a lot of people are passionate about. And shame on us for discussing it on a discussion board.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What thread is that from?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

How do you find out how many times posters have commented in a thread?


From the Atheist thread. You know things must have gotten out of hand if it was closed before this thread was.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> God forbid we discuss something that a lot of people are passionate about. And shame on us for discussing it on a discussion board.
> 
> 
> 
> Check my profile.


Oh cool. Should still have it as your avatar anyway.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> How do you find out how many times posters have commented in a thread?
> 
> 
> From the Atheist thread. You know things must have gotten out of hand if it was closed before this thread was.


Click on the replies


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> What thread is that from?


The Atheist one. I understand the sentiment behind its closure, but the thread stayed relatively flame-free and was inviting quite a few intelligent responses from all sides of the debate. But whatever.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bully, I hate to sound slow but IDK what you mean.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Click on the rants page that lists all the rants. On the right it shows how many replies there are, e.g. this one is 8,202. Click on the number and it will bring up who posted the most.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay, I feel dumb now, I figured it out.


Surprisingly, I'm 13th, with 211 posts. I must not be here enough.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I have far too many posts


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

17th with 139 posts. Wow I am lower ten I thought I would be


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

going to bed. night guys


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Peace, Bully.


I'm 7th on the list.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I am 4th or 5th depending on when Anderson is posting.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Anark said:


> The Atheist one. I understand the sentiment behind its closure, but *the thread stayed relatively flame-free and was inviting quite a few intelligent responses from all sides of the debate*. But whatever.


That's exactly why it was closed.

How dare we have a flame free, intelligent discussion at WF forums.


You are only allowed to make threads about things like wrestlers getting hair cuts and how much John Cena sucks.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Arguing with religious people usually goes like this


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Except that random string of symbols would go more like "GODJESUSSINNERSAVEDGODCREATIONADAMANDEVEALMIGHTLYLORDSINNERYOUAREASATANISTGOD"


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats why I completely stay out of religious conversations. 

When people start hearing replies they don't approve of, all hell breaks loose.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Im back.

Yeah people seem to get really bent out of shape when it comes to religion and take shit really personal. I just sit back and laugh.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You don't sleep much do you Bully?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Never saw the point in debating religion. It is why I hate people trying to convert. I have better things to be doing then listening to some random person in the street tell me stuff I have no interest in


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I have an over active mind.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Eh you're back, your wifey doesnt want the dong tonight?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Religion and politics are 2 things I don't like discussing.

Too deep for me and not enough knowledge of either.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Debates between Athiests and Christians never end well, and I don't care for politics.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Eh you're back, your wifey doesnt want the dong tonight?


She's not here tonight, that's kinda why I'm having trouble sleeping hate being in the big bed all by myself toss and turn too much.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

This might sound crazy but as far as actual "sleeping", I've only slept with 2 girls my entire life.


It's usually hit & run.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wam bam thank ya mammm


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Has anyone ever slept with 2 girls? You know, like being inbetween while theyre making out? Well, me neither.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Debates between Athiests and Christians never end well, and I don't care for politics.


My and my ICT class made a girl cry (by accident) during a debate about religon


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've had a threesome with two girls before, the first time was great. But every time after sucked.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Religious debates are almost always entertaining to watch.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Why did it suck? A threesome with 2 girls can't suck sir! Or was it you and Dunk tag teamin'?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My girlfriend at the time got jealous because I spent too much time on the other girl.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Threesomes can be cool but only when you have no strings attached, if you bound with one of the girls and the other is in love with you it won't be good.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh I see, yeah, that's horrible.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I've had 3 girls at 1 time.


I think about that day pretty often.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> My and my ICT class made a girl cry (by accident) during a debate about religon


How was that possible?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I actually think about to open a "End of the world - December 21 - 2012" Rants thread because shit will be going down soon. 60 Days left. Yay-

EDIT: RTTEOTW


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> How was that possible?


She could not counter out points and just ran out of the room crying. We were all in shock


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> She could not counter out points and just ran out of the room crying. We were all in shock


And that is partly why people don't debate that subject as much.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I actually think about to open a "End of the world - December 21 - 2012" Rants thread because shit will be going down soon. 60 Days left. Yay-
> 
> EDIT: RTTEOTW


Do you actually believe that?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Whether or not it's true let's get to 10K before then.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Whether or not it's true let's get to 10K before then.


And let's all write "Made it to 10K posts" on our Tombstones.

EDIT: Just realised that If we all die, no one can make the tombstones.

Shit.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> And let's all write "Made it to 10K posts" on our Tombstones.
> 
> EDIT: Just realised that If we all die, no one can make the tombstones.
> 
> Shit.


Tombstones are overrated anyways. At least with the apocalypse everyone gets free cremations.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Tombstones are overrated anyways. At least with the apocalypse everyone gets free cremations.


I always said that when I die I want my ashes to be thrown on my girlfriend.

But she'll be dead too.

Damn.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't know. All I care bout is bewbs and asses until then.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

My brothers, let us all pray not to have a destroyed planet. God, listen to your lambs, please!


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> My brothers, let us all pray not to have a destroyed planet. God, listen to your lambs, please!


Loser that believes in the 2012 crap. Don't worry 2013 will be here and you will still be sniffing assholes. 

Your favorite pastime.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Apocalypto said:


> Your favorite pastime.


PASTA TIME!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Apocalypto said:


> Loser that believes in the 2012 crap. Don't worry 2013 will be here and you will still be sniffing assholes.
> 
> Your favorite pastime.


That was horrible. Not accepted.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> That was horrible. Not accepted.


unk2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Apocalypto said:


> Loser that believes in the 2012 crap. Don't worry 2013 will be here and you will still be sniffing assholes.
> 
> Your favorite pastime.












From now on, this gif will help asperger kids get it when I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BLAST FROM THE PAST

So, Bully, what decisions from BFG do you exactly consider bad booking?


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> PASTA TIME!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck off Sheamus.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

He is such a fucking awful member.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Meh he could be worse he could be livid one


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Or Bad Blood unk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

At least The Livid One brings some entertainment in the form of retardation.

Sheamus is just a very unfunny bitch.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I never liked Sheamus. Never liked him when he was GTI either.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He became ok, until the little tantrum he threw and 'left'. Then came back again.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cat have you seen that already? 






Kinda miss him ma boi BB.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sheamus is annoying and thats saying a lot if he annoys me. Just the way he acts shows he wants to fit in with what others are doing.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dont we all try to fit in?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You don't fit in with nobody.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

^ All of my n'aaaaw


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> You don't fit in with nobody.


Dude do you have a problem with me?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I ain't got no worries. Just speaking the obvious.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think that we all try to fit in somehow. For instance, we are all here for sharing a same interest which in this case is wrestling. So if Sheamus tries to it in I think it is a natural behaviour.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Watching smackdown and miz legit had me rolling on the floor


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> *At least The Livid One brings some entertainment in the form of retardation.*
> 
> Sheamus is just a very unfunny bitch.


Wat. Livid one was one of the better rants posters.

This thread scares me.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dunk, what they mean is that many in here arent theirself when they are posting. They are trying to be something else by trying to fit in with jokes, reactions.. etc. So called Try-Hards.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You've certainly come a long way since about a month ago. You've learned to muster the English language to your fullest, and can now freely communicate with most jobbers, and share banter. One does not simply make a horrid, pre-teen-level written rant about the Divas, and in the span of a month, gain karma to the level of acquaintance with common ranters.

Deduction: Huggable :3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What site can I find episodes of Smackdown from 2003 online?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Xtreme Wrestling Torrents but I think they've closed registrations again


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Ether said:


> Xtreme Wrestling Torrents but I think they've closed registrations again


Invite only.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> You've certainly come a long way since about a month ago. You've learned to muster the English language to your fullest, and can now freely communicate with most jobbers, and share banter. One does not simply make a horrid, pre-teen-level written rant about the Divas, and in the span of a month, gain karma to the level of acquaintance with common ranters.


When I made the rant I wasnt expecting to like ou guys after knowing you better. This is a cheesy post but I actually like you guys a lot. (Not in a fking gay way.)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You forgot the #nohomo


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SonoShion said:


> Cat have you seen that already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What the fuck?

Legit laughs right here.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> When I made the rant I wasnt expecting to like ou guys after knowing you better. This is a cheesy post but I actually like you guys a lot. (Not in a fking gay way.)


But you said earlier you was gay.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We died in laughters yesterday.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I like these guys a lot too, and I even give him e-cuddles; and I'm not even gay, so nothing to worry :lol


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> But you said earlier you was gay.


And I am. Just because I say I like you doesnt mean it is in a gay way.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Svart said:


> Wat. Livid one was one of the better rants posters.
> 
> This thread scares me.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/search.php?searchid=1439000

I would rethink your post a little.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, you had me confused because I thought for a minute you were fucking with me about being gay.



Calm down, candy bar. We cool.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad we are Porcelain. Mind if you call you that?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I do mind.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't like the candy bar one either!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You don't like candy bars?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> You don't like candy bars?


Ahah that one got me. xD


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I prefer the Reese Fast Breaks, myself. Nothing can top that.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

EH MER GERD


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Good night.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

mMmmm, tits.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

EH MER GERD

TITS


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Somehow Cat manages to cuss more than me. That's actually impressive.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

That's so hot it isn't even funny.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zank, it's officially known as "ERMAHGERD", just for the record.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fat lazy bitch from work bitching about me on Facebook makes me lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/search.php?searchid=1439000
> 
> I would rethink your post a little.


"Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms. "

Harsh. Almost feel bad for the fella.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Zank, it's officially known as "ERMAHGERD", just for the record.


ER MAH GERD

It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


>


This girl is not going to have to ever apply for gainful employment or go without material wants.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, I'd get in her raw.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> This girl is not going to have to ever apply for gainful employment or go without material wants.


You totally nicked that comment from somewhere.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bitch can't make her ass clap.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Sheamus is annoying and thats saying a lot if he annoys me. Just the way he acts shows he wants to fit in with what others are doing.


This.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

YEAH MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> YEAH MOTHERFUCKERS


Well, each to their own.

I'm sure Dunk would appreciate this though...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It is hot in here, or is it just me?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

sup jobbers. Missed you all after not posting for 1½ days LOL

It looks like sexy pics are now whats up in this thread so I just try to fit in


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mystical said:


>


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

:lol awsome pic huh?


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Pfft this ******* bisexual loser has no taste in women.

This is what it's all about


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Real talk, if I post a link to my music, will y'all check it out and tell me what you think?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

That depends... is your music classical?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fuck no, I rap.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Weird, I had you as the type that believes that Mozart's Requiem lifts your heart, makes your soul rise above your body... hovering for just a moment before it descends upon the earth again.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

It's alright. I don't understand it either.

Post that link my friend


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

It's called "Fuck Da Police", yeah that type of shit.



http://www.sendspace.com/file/9kh515



Tell me what y'all think.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i like that beat a lot. don't know why you'd put boosie on there if u didn't do the song with him, that makes it look bush league. u a pretty good rapper, u got flow. u could improve your cadence though.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, check this song out. It's original and only me on the hook. It's called "Off In Here".


http://www.sendspace.com/file/420tfn


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, those 2 songs were gangsta as fuck. You have nice beats and a good voice.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol I can't stop listening to "off in here".


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Check this joint, it's kind of R&B like but it's still rap. It's called "No Strings Attached".


http://www.sendspace.com/file/p4rbcd


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah the beats are cool but I wish real rappers like you would get discovered cause all we have nowadays is shit, snap and beat rappers it's fucking pathetic.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Check this joint, it's kind of R&B like but it's still rap. It's called "No Strings Attached".
> 
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/p4rbcd


I like that shit. You got potential. Why the fuck you didn't tell me your songs were that good?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You'll like this 1. It's got that West Coast sound. It's called "Get Me High".



And this right here, is my favorite. I was so fucked up when I did it and freestyled it. It's called "Devil's Playground".



http://www.sendspace.com/file/qlj8l2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Yeah the beats are cool but I wish real rappers like you would get discovered cause all we have nowadays is shit, snap and beat rappers it's fucking pathetic.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Album of the year, easily.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> ^ Album of the year, easily.


Not easily, but agreed. You can make an argument for Life is Good by Nas as well


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

El Chapo, are you really Buss Boy? There's some pretty good tunes that you linked, much better than I expected to encounter on a wrestling forum. At first I thought it was a joke, but your birthday and banged up dates match up to the bio on ReverbNation, so you're either for real or that's a very dedicated gimmick. Some good tunes either way.

Which one are you in the pic?










And what's with that little gun?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm on the left, thats my crew but the 1 beside me the only 1 that rap.

Don't know if you guys remember the story or not but those 3 are the dudes that shot the dude "Gucci" I was telling you about.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The hard work eventually led to the release of his classic "Bussin Ain't Dead" mixtape in 2009

Dat Jeezy inspiration


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Don't know if you guys remember the story or not but those 3 are *the dudes that shot the dude "Gucci*" I was telling you about.


They weren't responsible for shooting Gianni Versace as well, were they?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

They might have been 1 or 2 when that happened.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm a bit late to the party but I'm listening to fuck da police, much better than I expected. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Toiletside motherfucker.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sup Jobbers?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Huge ads squishing pages. As usual.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Got any more chaps or is that it


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Got any more chaps or is that it


Few more of their tunes here:

http://www.reverbnation.com/freshdougieakabussboy


I think Chapo said it was his mate who did the rapping on the tunes, but he can confirm.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Christina Aguilera should just stop making music.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bookmarked. Thanks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

By the way it looks like Warren Zevon has rejoined again.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi. What did I miss?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Starting my yearly Liverpool save on the latest FM game


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You still seeing that chick RS?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't get tired of that beat.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> By the way it looks like Warren Zevon has rejoined again.


I am intrigued. Who is he now?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...lied-into-killng-herself-40.html#post12165411


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys, hope everyone had a good weekend...Sheamus back...Bully did you say WZ is back as well?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mystical said:


> Yeah the beats are cool but I wish real rappers like you would get discovered cause all we have nowadays is shit, snap and beat rappers it's fucking pathetic.


Future is GOAT thou...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Witty. Yeah looks like him. Another user messaged me and told me. Got eyes and ears everywhere. lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Future is GOAT thou...


WAGG there's a Jack Swagger sig up for grabs if you're interested. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/640649-free-sigs-good-home-15-a.html


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Alright lids.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Do not try to brainwash us with your evertonian propaganda.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> WAGG there's a Jack Swagger sig up for grabs if you're interested. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/640649-free-sigs-good-home-15-a.html


Sweet, gonna grab it soon. Thanks.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hey mozza you got the fm 13 beta yet?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I feel they've over complicated FM. I prefer the handheld version now.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> You still seeing that chick RS?


Yes. Why?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Hey mozza you got the fm 13 beta yet?


Not yet kidda. You got it?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Yes. Why?


Just making conversation.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...lied-into-killng-herself-40.html#post12165411


OMG, why is he so stupid?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I couldn't believe he rejoined the first time with the same avatar, fav wrestlers and posting style. But to do it AGAIN. Yeah facepalm city.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

The kid has determination no? lol Determination > Brains


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Einsteins definition of insanity: making the same mistake over and over and expecting a different result


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't think he even has a brain tbh.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mozza said:


> Not yet kidda. You got it?


Yeah just starting my first game on it now. Trying to get rid of rubbish like downing and cole to clear some of the wage bill. Still yet to buy anyone though. Sterling stats are amazing. Takes some getting used to the new menus 


Whap this year they added a mode where you can play with a lot of the features taken out of it man.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah just starting my first game on it now. Trying to get rid of rubbish like downing and cole to clear some of the wage bill. Still yet to buy anyone though. Sterling stats are amazing. Takes some getting used to the new menus
> 
> 
> Whap this year they added a mode where you can play with a lot of the features taken out of it man.


Sounds good. I'm looking forward to the transfer budget of £0 for Everton when I get it and have to sell all my best players to bring in more <_<

Now to wait patiently for Steam to get it up.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Just making conversation.


Alright. arks


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Alright. arks


:daniels 

Any excuse to use TNA smileys


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mozza said:


> Sounds good. I'm looking forward to the transfer budget of £0 for Everton when I get it and have to sell all my best players to bring in more <_<
> 
> Now to wait patiently for Steam to get it up.


There seem to be a lot of players who are on free transfers. Drenthe is as well as gordon so Everton you should be able to find some players. Liverpool have like 3m but managed to turn into 21m through selling Downing, Doni and Brad Jones as well as loaning and getting rid of youth players who are really bad.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good day jobbers! Hot russian girls making an english presentation as I speak. Eheh


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

My internet wasn't working yesterday and today it is as slow as it was before I got new internet. I could cry. unk3


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

good morning everyone, haven't been on in a few days and i get a rant made about me and some other posters i haven't heard of, damn dualshock getting dat green rep bro.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Good day jobbers! Hot russian girls making an english presentation as I speak. Eheh


Tell me more about this.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I hate mondays, it's raining and my wipers don't work, fuck me fucking catwoman. fuck!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mystical said:


> I hate mondays, it's raining and my wipers don't work, fuck me fucking catwoman. fuck!


Get yourself some RainX wipers, best on the market


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

glad its not raining here fuck that haa, but im not much fan of snow either


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

It's don't punch your boss int eh face day, fuck me.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha CM what did your boss do.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Bitching about overtime, mother fucker my wife was out of work for months and am just trying to catch up now that she ahs a new job, better to be more focused and supplemtnet my pay with the job I have as opposed to getting a 2nd one and being less focused, at least I had the OT last pay period to get to cut the last check on my car, title soon and then selling


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

shitty man, sounds like a rough day


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Speaking of shitty days, I forgot my man-bag in the bus today.

Lost a lot of money and my ID's.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Speaking of shitty days, I forgot my man-bag in the bus today.
> 
> Lost a lot of money and my ID's.


Haha


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Haha


Your compassion overwhelms me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Man bag?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

My Uncle uses one. He's a homosexual :side:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Man bag?


It's European.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Indiana Jones had a man bag. Don't knock 'em.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> shitty man, sounds like a rough day


And to top it off my Dorito's got stuck in the vending machine and since it's lunch time I can't shake that fucker, and I blew through my two week's of weed in 1 and now have to fucking hit someone squarley in their dumb Barney Rubble face, hehehehehe, yeah keep lauginh mother fucker as it won't last long


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He also carried a whip. Make of that what you will.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> He also carried a whip. Make of that what you will.


I will never look at Indiana Jones the same way


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> And to top it off my Dorito's got stuck in the vending machine and since it's lunch time I can't shake that fucker, and I blew through my two week's of weed in 1 and now have to fucking hit someone squarley in their dumb Barney Rubble face, hehehehehe, yeah keep lauginh mother fucker as it won't last long


haha just a bad day, i dont think anyone likes mondays really.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Mondays are just fucking depressing.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I am in just the fucking mood to hit this tool in the tooth

I swear to Christ too if I see another "gay" "[email protected]" post Ima gonna lose my shit today

I need a nap


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha its all good bro he just doesn't understand that hes being a douchebag.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

He'll understand after wating soup through a straw

Naptime


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

CMWit said:


> He'll understand after wating soup through a straw
> 
> Naptime


'Night.

Sweet dreams about kicking his ass.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

hes just arrogant bro, i know alot of people that are gay and hate when people say shit about them


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Skirts and dresses shall be unisex in 50 years.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

In 50 years that guy will be dead.

Fact.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Warren Z is back..

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/218343-empty-hearted-town.html


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What the hell is wrong with him, we only just got "excitable boy" banned then he joins again what the fuck is wrong with him


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Mozza said:


> Warren Z is back..
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/218343-empty-hearted-town.html


You realised that by 3 posts he made?

You're good.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> You realised that by 3 posts he made?
> 
> You're good.


No, it was the first post of his I saw, you fucking blurt.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> You realised that by 3 posts he made?
> 
> You're good.


He only just got an account banned earlier today. The dumb cunt keeps joining with the same Dean Malenko avatar.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Can't they just IP ban him and get over it?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What a sad existence.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He just got banned again. How long until he comes back?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

They should just keep letting him join and ban him again just to see how long until he gives it up lmao. This could be quite fun to watch


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Chapo's songs are O.K. Lyrics are fine and the beats are fine, but I honestly don't like his voice.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fair enough


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Lack of activity: alarming.

Anyways, I'm listening to this Kendrick Lamar dude. Meh, though, I'm only on the second song.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No offense but you don't have the best taste in rap.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> No offense but you don't have the best taste in rap.


You don't like Eminem, so right back at you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You think Eminem is better than Nas. That's laughable.

Anyway whatever. That's your opinion. Just don't expect me to take you seriously as far as your hip hop/rap tastes go.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You think Eminem is better than Nas. That's laughable.
> 
> Anyway whatever. That's your opinion. Just don't expect me to take you seriously as far as your hip hop/rap tastes go.


First off, my bad for playing your game and calling your taste bad. I have no idea what your taste is like, and I have no right to call it good or bad.

Secondly, laugh if you want. I could say, again, right back at ya, but I don't feel that way. I just find that way of thinking idiotic. I admit that you are older and have probably listened to much more than I have, but I'm still entitled to an opinion. Liking your (probably) least liked rapper is no reason for me "to have a bad taste".

Though, funny thing: If having a rapper for a brother, with whom I often discuss about rap in all matter of serious and objective ways, and listening to countless songs in two different languages (three, if you count the occasional French song) isn't enough to "make me credible", then I don't know what is...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Zankman Jack will POLITELY REASON YOU TO DEATH every time.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Anark said:


> Zankman Jack will POLITELY REASON YOU TO DEATH every time.


Anark, always in my heart, ever since he was a hot black chick. 

Scrilla got nothin' on us.

---
Where is he, btw, haven't been seeing him around?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think Chap is going to lose any sleep because you don't like his voice. Having a rapper for a brother doesn't make you any more credible. Neither does being older just using those things on the side of your head should tell you Nas is better than Eminem. But again it's just your opinion. Which I stated earlier. I don't really care I just said I'm not going to take your opinions seriously. just deal with it. There's no point in _trying_ to "convince" me to death.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I am not a fan of rap in general


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What kind of music you listen to


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


>


He looks like an android in this gif.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I don't think Chap is going to lose any sleep because you don't like his voice. Having a rapper for a brother doesn't make you any more credible. Neither does being older just using those things on the side of your head should tell you Nas is better than Eminem. But again it's just your opinion. Which I stated earlier. I don't really care I just said I'm not going to take your opinions seriously. just deal with it. There's no point in _trying_ to "convince" me to death.


Why are you trying to spike me? Why are you mentioning Chapo? Why do you think that I am trying to "reason you to death"? What is your problem? 

Why the FUCK would Chapo care? I said that it's fine, I liked it all, I just don't like his voice. Did I say ANYTHING besides that? No, I didn't.

And what is this bullshit? Of course you have an edge over me, since you are older. That is, if you have been listening to rap for a longer time than I have. If you started yesterday, then it obviously doesn't count. Simple logic, shouldn't even be mentioned. 
OF COURSE that it helps to have a god-damn brother as a rapper and so does being surrounded by rappers VERY often. More exposure, and as I said, it's quality exposure and, quite frankly, I've got a quality mind, so it does count. Accumulation of it all. 

Those things on the side of my head tell me that I like Eminem more and that I would listen to his serious stuff rather than Nas' any day of the week. Lyrical mastery or not, Nas does nothing for me. NADDA

Is this about the GOAT Rapper thing? _Fine._ I can still argue (but I won't, I'm not that self-entitled) that my vote for Eminem was a legitimate one, but if that is what is bugging you, then so be it: I shouldn't have voted, since I was not objective towards Nas. 

Dammit man.
===





This one is good, carried by the great lyrics.






Not my usual cup of tea, but X is X.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DAT POLITE REASONING.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

One of my favourite songs


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Why are you trying to spike me? Why are you mentioning Chapo? Why do you think that I am trying to "reason you to death"? What is your problem?
> 
> Why the FUCK would Chapo care? I said that it's fine, I liked it all, I just don't like his voice. Did I say ANYTHING besides that? No, I didn't.
> 
> ...


For starters it was Anark that said about the polite reasoning to death not me. I don't know why you're so worked up. I just said I wouldn't take your opinion seriously. Why is my approval so important to you LOL? You think Eminem is good I think he's whack. Get over it. There's nothing to argue here we just have different opinions. Stop trying to convince me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Same as whap. I am more of a rock/heavy metal man


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I like a lot of different genres fuck just listening to one type of music


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I like a lot of different genres fuck just listening to one type of music


Same here. I was a pure rocker when I was a teenager, but from my late teens my music taste really blossomed. Now I'll listen to anything if it's good/I like it.

I think it started when I read A Clockwork Orange. The main character Alex liked to listen to really loud classical music and I thought he was cool so I got myself into classical music as well. Then I started going clubbing and to squat parties (or raves) and got into drum n bass, even shit like acid techno. Then as I grew a bit older I began to love 80s pop music.

Loads of my pals are into their hip hop. I just like what I like. Recently the most regular I listen to is Lil Kim and Ludacris.

I think people who listen to only one type of music don't really appreciate music.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My moods kinda dictate what type of music I listen to as well, if I'm driving or working out I'll listen to more up tempo stuff. As opposed to if I'm at home and want to unwind or need to study, I'll listen to something else more mellow.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

That's amazing.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> That's amazing.


I'll let Christopher Daniels field this one.
:daniels


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> For starters it was Anark that said about the polite reasoning to death not me. I don't know why you're so worked up. I just said I wouldn't take your opinion seriously. Why is my approval so important to you LOL? You think Eminem is good I think he's whack. Get over it. There's nothing to argue here we just have different opinions. Stop trying to convince me.


Anark said that as a running joke, you implied that I am actually doing that. 

I'm not convincing you to like Eminem or that Nas is bad. You could say that I am convincing you to not discredit me.
I'm not saying "LIKE ME, BELIEVE IN ME, RESPECT ME, AGREE WITH ME...", I'm just saying that even if we disagree about one god-damn rapper, you really don't have a reason to think "This kid doesn't know shit, next time he posts anything rap related I'm just gonna ignore it". 

So yeah.

Why do you think I'm "worked up" or anything? Honest question. 

---
BTW, I asked you this, what booking decisions at BFG did you see as bad ones?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I'll listen to almost any genre except Country, pop, gospel, and classical....


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

If it's catchy, or the tune accompanying it has a nice melody, I'll happily accept rap. Otherwise, it just seems like *SUPER FUCKING INTENSE* amateur poetry.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> If it's catchy, or the tune accompanying it has a nice melody, I'll happily accept rap. Otherwise, it just seems like *SUPER FUCKING INTENSE* amateur poetry.


Are you implying that you don't like *SUPER FUCKING INTENSE* music? ;D

Also, Anark, cheers for that one. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> *Why do you think I'm "worked up" or anything? Honest question. *
> 
> ---
> BTW, I asked you this, what booking decisions at BFG did you see as bad ones?


Because you keep typing out long boring essays when it comes down to us having different opinions. There's nothing to argue. That's it. Big deal. Move on. 

As far as BFG goes, I guess I wasn't happy with RVD going over Zema Ion. Zema was just starting to grow on me, he was just getting over as a cocky heel and I thought they'd keep the belt on him longer. RVD is just an old has been in my eyes who has been phoning it in for some time. I wasn't happy with Chavo/Hernandez going over Daniels/kaz either. It's too soon for them to get the title they only just came across, they haven't established themselves and Chavo isn't over with the fans. Jeff Hardy going over Austin Aries wasn't great for me either. I can kind of understand the business side of things as Jeff Hardy is over with the casuals. But to have a champion with the soiled reputation he has isn't good to have as the "face" of the company. Not to mention the fact he's TERRIBLE on the mic. Those are the booking decisons I wasn't a fan of rather than put over the young talent, the old wwe hasbeens have been given the belts which I don't think is the best decision going forward.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What's cracking?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zankman Jack said:


> Are you implying that you don't like *SUPER FUCKING INTENSE* music? ;D


<--- lolwut


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, fuck Shinedown, Five Finger Death Punch is better.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

In the categories of...

?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Because you keep typing out long boring essays when it comes down to us having different opinions. There's nothing to argue. That's it. Big deal. Move on.
> 
> As far as BFG goes, I guess I wasn't happy with RVD going over Zema Ion. Zema was just starting to grow on me, he was just getting over as a cocky heel and I thought they'd keep the belt on him longer. RVD is just an old has been in my eyes who has been phoning it in for some time. I wasn't happy with Chavo/Hernandez going over Daniels/kaz either. It's too soon for them to get the title they only just came across, they haven't established themselves and Chavo isn't over with the fans. Jeff Hardy going over Austin Aries wasn't great for me either. I can kind of understand the business side of things as Jeff Hardy is over with the casuals. But to have a champion with the soiled reputation he has isn't good to have as the "face" of the company. Not to mention the fact he's TERRIBLE on the mic. Those are the booking decisons I wasn't a fan of rather than put over the young talent, the old wwe hasbeens have been given the belts which I don't think is the best decision going forward.


If people find that long and boring... lol. fail.
And no, it doesn't come down to different opinions, otherwise I wouldn't have argued. :/

---

Good logic there. I was surprised by RVD winning, and really, it was a bad decision. I imagine that RVD will ultimately put him over, though, unless they fuck up. During the match I was thinking "This would have been more interesting had this been Sonjay Dut or someone like that... Why didn't they hire Rubix?"

I noticed how Chavo/Hernandez didn't exactly get the crowd happy with them winning. So, it's either too soon or a bad choice overall. Kaz/Daniels are gold, and I think that warrants gold around... Bellow their wastes.

I'd prefer AA to go over, but I agree, it's a valid booking decisions. Let's just hope that Hardy doesn't fuck up. 
But yeah, it's hilarious how bad he is on the microphone. Even Kofi and Tyson, who get so much flack, are noticeably better than he is.

EDIT:

Froot, then it's just the *SUPER FUCKING INTENSE* amateur poetry you dislike?

Funny that you mention it JT Martin, listening to FFDP right now. Absolutely fantastic band, truly one of the best "metal-metal" bands of today. 

But I don't see how you can compare Shinedown to them, so different.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Shinedown make Nickelback look like Cannibal Corpse


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> In the categories of...
> 
> ?


Metal, Alternative.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't mean it in the sense of genres, rather, what do FFDP succeed in doing Shinedown can't?

What backing evidence do you hold which shows their superiority?



Zankman Jack said:


> Froot, then it's just the *SUPER FUCKING INTENSE* amateur poetry you dislike?


Meh. Intense poetry without BG music sounds froot. Imagine: just a guy on stage, with extreme clarity and somewhat heightened volume (but not to the point of screaming), reciting a poem with a stern look on his face.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> ---
> 
> Good logic there. I was surprised by RVD winning, and really, it was a bad decision. I imagine that RVD will ultimately put him over, though, unless they fuck up. During the match I was thinking "This would have been more interesting had this been Sonjay Dut or someone like that... Why didn't they hire Rubix?"
> 
> ...


I guess Dixies trying to get people watching by putting the belts on the most well known wrestlers or perhaps just wanted to make the ppv memorable by having plenty of title changes. I guess they are trying to do what's good for business. But they really need to think about the long term and building the younger wrestlers. IMO And They really need to get out of the IZ. The crowd for the last impact was horrible.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I wish that it was financially effective for them to tour around the US (and Canada). It's sad that they are confined to that horrible Impact Zone. That crowd is getting god-damn annoying. Probably not even their fault, but simply, a result of overexposure. 

What's your opinion on Magnus? I think the man is a boss. I wanted him to win, but then again, Joe losing... Nah.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did someone say super fucking intense poetry?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> I wish that it was financially effective for them to tour around the US (and Canada). It's sad that they are confined to that horrible Impact Zone. That crowd is getting god-damn annoying. Probably not even their fault, but simply, a result of overexposure.
> 
> What's your opinion on Magnus? I think the man is a boss. I wanted him to win, but then again, Joe losing... Nah.


Saw in the tna section that someone tweeted hulk saying to get out of the IZ and hulk said something along the lines of "tell dixie that" obviously she's being stubborn. 

Yeah I like Magnus. But I think the x division title needs a long reign someone to hold it together. Looks kinda weak since Austin Aries left. Joe is the kind of wrestler that can make it look credible again. But down the track sure, Magnus would be a solid choice. And whoever holds it at Destination x can if he chooses can cash it in for a shot at the heavyweight title which adds a bit more significance to it.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Saw in the tna section that someone tweeted hulk saying to get out of the IZ and hulk said something along the lines of "tell dixie that" obviously she's being stubborn.
> 
> Yeah I like Magnus. But I think the x division title needs a long reign someone to hold it together. Looks kinda weak since Auistin Aries left. Joe is the kind of wrestler that can make it look credible again. But down the track sure, Magnus would be a solid choice. And whoever holds it at Destination x can if he chooses can cash it in for a shot at the heavyweight title which adds a bit more significance to it.


Well I wasn't thinking of Magnus for the X Division, isn't he too heavy? But otherwise, sure. Joe holding it again would be fine.
BTW, didn't Zema tweet about RVD being over the weight limit (as a cause for a rematch)? 

And if that is true, Dixie is... Well, stubborn.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Because you keep typing out long boring essays when it comes down to us having different opinions. There's nothing to argue. That's it. Big deal. Move on.
> 
> As far as BFG goes, I guess I wasn't happy with RVD going over Zema Ion. Zema was just starting to grow on me, he was just getting over as a cocky heel and I thought they'd keep the belt on him longer. RVD is just an old has been in my eyes who has been phoning it in for some time. I wasn't happy with Chavo/Hernandez going over Daniels/kaz either. It's too soon for them to get the title they only just came across, they haven't established themselves and Chavo isn't over with the fans. Jeff Hardy going over Austin Aries wasn't great for me either. I can kind of understand the business side of things as Jeff Hardy is over with the casuals. But to have a champion with the soiled reputation he has isn't good to have as the "face" of the company. Not to mention the fact he's TERRIBLE on the mic. Those are the booking decisons I wasn't a fan of rather than put over the young talent, the old wwe hasbeens have been given the belts which I don't think is the best decision going forward.


Oh fuck! I wasn't watching TNA since the channel that aired it stopped doing 2 months ago ...TNA has been absolutely brilliant this year but those decision sound fucking awful.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


>


Awesome, I wanted at first post this picture, but then I thought it is a bit to insiderish. :draper


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Well I wasn't thinking of Magnus for the X Division, isn't he too heavy? But otherwise, sure. Joe holding it again would be fine.
> BTW, didn't Zema tweet about RVD being over the weight limit (as a cause for a rematch)?
> 
> And if that is true, Dixie is... Well, stubborn.


Sorry, I meant tv champ. It's late. But yeah I still think Joe should hold it a bit longer. Didn't hear about that tweet, that could make things interesting. Dixie has been making some good moves lately trying new things, like gut check, making the show live, the aces and eights angle etc etc. she just needs to continue to take risks to get ahead. Touring is a risk but I think it's a risk worth taking. They also need to market the product a lot better with advertising, talk shows etc. It's the only way they'll be able to legit compete with wwe. They've put out the best shows for a while now, but if people don't know they exist, then it's all for nothing.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ugh.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Agreed Bully, time and time again people come back to "TNA doesn't market itself well enough". And yes, hopefully Zema gets his title back... And much overness with it. 

Anyways, Brodus, WHAT DA HEYUL? 

Amusingly, despite the great matches, I'd say that Slammiversary was a better PPV. It left me thinking "WOW!". 
BFG let me thinking "This was pretty good, very good indeed..."


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Edited. Wasn't aware that was considered offensive to some. 'Pologies :/


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Pictures?

Why not:


Spoiler: ASS?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Agreed Bully, time and time again people come back to "TNA doesn't market itself well enough". And yes, hopefully Zema gets his title back... And much overness with it.
> 
> Anyways, Brodus, WHAT DA HEYUL?
> 
> ...


Yeah Slammiversary was great, certainly better overall in my eyes. IIRC the crowd was hot that night too. But Roode/Storm was still my favourite match of the year. I just gotta roll with the punches and accept sometimes booking decisions won't go my way, I've been blessed with great title reigns by roode and Aries, that's just the way it goes. At least it was unpredictable I guess. But you read some of the posts in the TNA section, they sound suicidal when things don't go their way, I suppose that's true of all the wrestling sections really.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually thought BFG was better match quality wise. Even with the horrible booking choices. I was still buzzing the next morning.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No moron, not offensive just annoying trying to have a conversation and just get hit with a lot of pointless spam. I know this thread is supposed to be a spam catcher for the awful posters but fuck.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I actually thought BFG was better match quality wise. Even with the horrible booking choices. I was still buzzing the next morning.


Yeah, I'd only give a slight edge to Slammiversary. Even putting the booking decisions aside, just thought it was a slightly more polished PPV. Also the crowd was a lot better which effects the match quality too IMO.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll agree about the crowd; both were great. But iirc Slammiversary had a bigger crowd and so would obviously make more noise.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah Slammiversary was great, certainly better overall in my eyes. IIRC the crowd was hot that night too. But Roode/Storm was still my favourite match of the year. I just gotta roll with the punches and accept sometimes booking decisions won't go my way, I've been blessed with great title reigns by roode and Aries, that's just the way it goes. At least it was unpredictable I guess. But you read some of the posts in the TNA section, they sound suicidal when things don't go their way, I suppose that's true of all the wrestling sections really.


Crowd was fantastic during Slammiversary. The crowd from BFG was good, they gave me hope by the nice boos Zema got, but they weren't as hot later during the night, but they were still very vocal for AA vs Hardy. 

The TNA section gets so much flack, though, it's no worse than the WWE one.

End of the day, yeah, we have no impact on what happens, so we might as well be satisfied with what we get.

I'm still hoping for a Bully Ray WHC title reign. It would be a huge mistake if they don't give it to him, after all he's done. Obviously, it would be a 1-2 month thing, but the man deserves it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah a Bully reign would be golden. I just hope he's back to a heel when he has it and this face thing is only a short-term thing (not that it's bad or anything, just better as a heel).


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sup lads?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Crowd was fantastic during Slammiversary. The crowd from BFG was good, they gave me hope by the nice boos Zema got, but they weren't as hot later during the night, but they were still very vocal for AA vs Hardy.
> 
> The TNA section gets so much flack, though, it's no worse than the WWE one.
> 
> ...


If anything the TNA section is better than the WWE section all you get in the WWE section is the same tired threads over and over, either revisiting the attitude era, whos the greatest threads, john cena sucks, how much raw sucks etc etc. at least in the tna section they don't live in the past so much and there is positivity and just talk about current stuff.

As far as Bully Ray goes, as much as I'd love to see a title on him the truth is he doesn't really need it. He's over already. There are other wrestlers who kinda need it and need to be pushed. Again pushing the young talent is the key which is kinda why I wasn't impressed with the booking decisions.

But yeah if he gets it it would be better as a heel. Nothing better than a monster heel waving the title in your face saying he's better than everyone else etc.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

About to watch the new Dexter ep. unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so far behind with Dexter. I've been too busy gaming and studying to catch up on my tv shows.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuck Dexter. Overrated as +***+###1#2#2##1++_-


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

From what I hear the later seasons aren't that great anyway


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You guys seen Taken 2?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Season 1-4 are gold. 5 nd 6 are compared to the other seasons trash, but still okay I think. Season 7 so far is pretty good and if they continue to deliver like that it will easily top 5 and 6.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah. Enjoyed the first one though. Any good? @ Anderson


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah pretty entertaining. Not as a good as the first (been a while since I saw it though) but still a film worth watching in its own right.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Popcorn cinema damages your brain. Arthouse advances it. Think about it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I never go in expecting too much from a sequel, they rarely stack up well against the original. There are exceptions but they are few and far between.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

One example I can think of is Final Destination 3 being the best of the lot.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The batman sequels have been pretty good too, well the last three anyway.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Popcorn cinema damages your brain. Arthouse advances it. Think about it.


otatosmiley


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wer ist das?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If by arthouse you mean unnecessary nudity movies then ya I'm all for it.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Speaking of nudity, who's a good pornstar?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Gianna Michaels


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Das ist ein Monster

and Franceska Jaimes is a good pornstar.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If I watch porn I don't search by person, rather by genre.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

True. Surely a/THE fuck of a lifetime candidate. @Gianna


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Any more?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I've just downloaded this, gonna give it a watch now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She certainly has plenty of enthusiasm. When she's sucking dick, it's like the cocks full of oxygen and she's drowning


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You guys might enjoy this:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hitomi Tanaka.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, the obvious ones: Lisa Ann, Eva Angelina, Alexis Texas, Shyla Stylez...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mozza said:


> I've just downloaded this, gonna give it a watch now.


Looks interesting. I love my zombie flicks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Well, the obvious ones: Lisa Ann, Eva Angelina, Alexis Texas, Shyla Stylez...


Obvious to people who watch a lot of porn lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Obvious to people who watch a lot of porn lol


Hey, gimmie a break. I'm a child of divorce. :draper


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

WZ rejoined? Tried clicking the link Bully posted earlier and I couldn't view it so I assume the idiot is gone again

Also, barely a week left until WWE 13. Going to try and get it early Thursday or Friday. AC3 as well, fuck.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. Lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Hey, gimmie a break. I'm a child of divorce. :draper


I only have one parent. I win unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah he rejoined twice and got both accounts banned, that's now four accounts he's had banned now


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ether said:


> WZ rejoined? Tried clicking the link Bully posted earlier and I couldn't view it so I assume the idiot is gone again
> 
> Also, barely a week left until WWE 13. Going to try and get it early Thursday or Friday. AC3 as well, fuck.


I'm busy enough with Sleeping dogs, dishonored and Borderlands 2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

At least he's a Dean Malenko fan.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This made me smile.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'm busy enough with Sleeping dogs, dishonored and Borderlands 2


I bought Sleeping Dogs but I'm barely 3 hours in and haven't played ever since Fifa 13 came out. My Backlog is getting bigger by the day (Sleeping Dogs, Borderlands 2, Fifa 13, WWE 13, AC3, Budokai HD soon, 007 legends..)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah i got Fifa 13 as well. I'll definately get budokai hd when it's released.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Bully, as far as Bully goes, I meant him like getting a title as a "retirement gift" or something like that... Whenever it happens. 
Though, yeah, it would be desired that, if it happens, that he is a heel during the reign.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

unk2 http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...40751-honey-boo-boo-coming-tna-wrestling.html


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> unk2 http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...40751-honey-boo-boo-coming-tna-wrestling.html


Wait, wasn't it rumored that WWE were trying to get her for WM 29?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Someones gotta beat the streak I guess


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My favourite one was Hitler vs Vader


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> unk2 http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...40751-honey-boo-boo-coming-tna-wrestling.html


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> My favourite one was Hitler vs Vader


Well, you're old school then.

In reality, most of them are great. I've recently listened to all of them again, some of the older ones which I initially saw as pretty "meh" are actually very good. 

Vader vs Hitler part 2 was also very hard-hitting.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh is that where she's from. GOD.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

They're actually doing this in Japan,


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Well, you're old school then.
> 
> In reality, most of them are great. I've recently listened to all of them again, some of the older ones which I initially saw as pretty "meh" are actually very good.
> 
> Vader vs Hitler part 2 was also very hard-hitting.


Einstein/ Hawking is pretty good too IMO


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Jabba The Hutt, Nickelback and facepalms. Eh.

Hilarious video, and I think at one point "she" said WWE.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Apocalypto said:


> Pfft this ******* bisexual loser has no taste in women.
> 
> This is what it's all about


That's a man, babaaaaayyyyyy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah "she"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Looks interesting. I love my zombie flicks.


Likewise Big B, plus I love my British gangster flicks so a zombie comedy with Bricktop/Alan Ford will be tip top.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah british gangsta flicks are tops too, especially them guy ritchie ones e.g. lock stock, snatch, rock n rolla etc


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Einstein/ Hawking is pretty good too IMO


Indeed it is.

I've been spamming the videos with "Minecraft Steve vs Stone Cold Steve Austin". 

Sounds just as random as necessary. 

Maybe "Steve Carell vs SCSA" would be better?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that'd be cool. Did you ever watch the celebrity deathmatches? They were pretty good too


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I miss celebrity death matches, Marylin Manson was a fav


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I miss all of those old MTV shows. Where My Dogs At? was my shit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pimp my ride


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

No sucky sucky xD ahahah


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hogan knows best!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

This epic rap battle is one of my favourites for obvious reason.
Best part is @1:06 








Dunk20 said:


> I miss celebrity death matches, Marylin Manson was a fav


I miss that too. Still have the PC game somewhere


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Celebrity Deathmatches were indeed fun.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That's VH1. unk2

Real World was awesome, as was Road Rules Challenge. I stopped watching the show after the New Orleans season. I haven't seen the older seasons.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Here in portugal they have lots of vh1 things featured in MTV


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Hogan tagging in Macho Man was boss. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Beavis and Butthead


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

MTV often showed South Park, good enough.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Blow up of the century, tbh.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Was it already mentioned Jackass? When the show started it was awesome


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The thing that pissed me off so much at Celebrity Deathmatch was the new look they presented later.
I don't know if someone cared so much about the change like me but this killed my love for the show.

This was Celebrity Deathmatch I loved and was a fan of










Not this crap










Anyone else hated the new look?

Speaking of Deathmatch
http://apprendre-en-ligne.net/auteur/deathmatch/starsCD.html


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I forgot about Jackass. That was pretty good when it first came out. And that show where Bam Magera would play pranks on his dad and uncle was pretty funny too. forget the name


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Dualshock, that is hardly a change, and if it is - it's for the better. 

Bully, I think you are thinking of "Viva La Bam".


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that's the one.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I marginally remember it.

There was another "wacky" show in that same programming block, "Jackass", "Viva La Bam" and... Forgot what. It was with Steve-O and another guy from Jackass. It was a show focused on (often dangerous) animals.

-searching-

"Wildboyz".


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And there was also CKY which had all the main dudes, had a bit more skating too. It had that infamous fight where that big skater dude took on 4 security guards. What was his name?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

EDIT: already been beaten to it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Dualshock, that is hardly a change, and if it is - it's for the better.
> 
> Bully, I think you are thinking of "Viva La Bam".


The whole new setting felt so cold, lazy and uninspired compared to the first one. No wonder the show got cancelled.
But hey, Celebrity Deathmatch, South Park when it first started, Jackass, Beavis and Butt-head? this was the time I called the Real World Attitude Era.
Keep more shows from the late nineties/ early 00ers coming and this could be the greatest era in the jobbers thread


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Teenage mutant ninja turtles, original series

Not mtv but still pretty good


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sup?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Teenage mutant ninja turtles, original series
> 
> Not mtv but still pretty good


bama

I remember the good ol days and the whole bunch of cartoons on Cartoon Network from the late nineties.
I could only see WCW Nitro on friday, the channel TNT started at 7 PM but until 7 PM they showed Cartoon Network so I discovered a lot of great cartoons like Johnny Bravo, Dexter's lab, Cow and Chicken, Powerpuff Girls and many others (yes I said it, Powerpuff Girls and I am not ashamed)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate Nostalgia.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

When I was a kid I used to like the british cartoons too not sure if you woulda got them over there, like dangermouse, superted, bananaman..


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Something happened after the nineties/ new millennium to make things so shitty.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The Simpsons happened


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Simpsons are awesome.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ether said:


>


"Winners dont do drugs"


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I love the simpsons. Family guy and American dad too. Cleveland Show, not so much.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Something happened after the nineties/ new millennium to make things so shitty.


I would say this happened









The aftermath: It sucked up all the fun of our society and the current generation


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The simpsons used to be good it sucks donkey balls now. Never really been big on family guy. American dad is great though. I think I've only ever watched maybe two eps of cleaveland show didnt dig it. South Park is king for me.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Everyone is so negative about the Simpsons. Of course it can't stay as good as it was, but it's fine now... 

Ah, Dangermouse. Remember that. :lol

@DualShock

JBT, we had a lot more cool TV channels back then...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's horrible. Matt Groening should just can it and focus on Futurama


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What happen that makes everything shitty these days? You fucking grew up.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

DualShock said:


> I would say this happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! :no:


Especially WWE and music.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I still watch old cartoons, I was only watching Ren and Stimpy yesterday


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I've actually never watched a full episode of South Park.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> @DualShock
> 
> JBT, we had a lot more cool TV channels back then...


Baš tako! Great times



TehJerichoFan said:


> I've actually never watched a full episode of South Park.


You should watch the South Park Imaginationland Trilogy. The greatest thing I ever watched


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> It's horrible. Matt Groening should just can it and focus on Futurama


I haven't watched any of the new Futurama yet. Is it good?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sunday mornings on Fox8, classic Simpsons :mark:

Simpsons > South Park > Futurama > Family Guy > King of the Hill > Shit > Cleveland Show


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What about American Dad


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Simpsons > South Park > Futurama > Family Guy > American Dad > King of the Hill > Shit > Cleveland Show


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd swap American DAd and Family Guy though


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup.


Watching RAW and have a strong feeling Vince was getting head from AJ in that limo.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Haven't watched yet


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I won't spoil it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Is there anything interesting going on in Raw?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Actually, yeah. A big occurrence right now and I have a strong feeling it won't be JUST Punk/Ryback at the PPV, based on what happened earlier.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I take that back, not a big occurrence right now and the worst decision I've ever seen since depushing Kofi.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What happened? Put spoiler tags if you don't want to spoil Raw for the rest.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Damn RAW fucking sucks, think I'm just going to watch the PPVs from now on.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Watching it live I now see why so many people complain. Ugh, this show has been torture so far.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

How you use spoiler tags?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Rajah said:


> Used when posting any spoilers.
> 
> [spoiler=a spoiler]This is a spoiler[/spoiler]
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Here goes the events so far



Spoiler: a spoiler



Team Rhodes Scholars are the number 1 contenders to start off the show; Cena comes out next and announces he's medically cleared, Punk comes out and Cena challenges to him a fight tonight but Punk declines; Vince and AJ arrive together, announcing the resignation of AJ as GM after a scandal of her having an "affair" with a talent, Paul Heyman arrives and pleads to be the replacement, Vince says no, Vickie is introduced as her replacement and announces Sheamus/Punk main event lumberjack match, causing Paul Heyman to storm off pissed, leading to a catfight between the Vickie & AJ




I'm not 1 to complain often about RAW but damn, doesn't seem too good, considering the PPV is Sunday.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I doubt I'll be getting HIAC given how SHIT programming has been lately

Well, this match has restored the faith


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

On paper, there is no real incentive to purchase the PPV, aside from the possibility of Dolph cashing in.

I'm stoked for Ryback/Punk but mainly to see how they end the match without Punk losing the title, Ryback losing clean or a screwjob finish.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I find it stupid that HIAC is a PPV.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

HIAC should be dropped as a PPV - bring back No Mercy or something.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Royal Rumble, Wrestlemania, SummerSlam, Survivor Series.


That should be the entire list of PPVs per year.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I just think the entire gimmick PPV concept (Elimination Chamber, MITB, HIAC) should be dropped. If you take it back to the original format and have EC at Summerslam, MITB at Wrestlemania and HIAC at a random PPV only once a year, it will all balance out. For the most part, EC and HIAC are big matches that attract low buyrates because of the PPV they're on.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Having limited PPVs makes the matches worth waiting for.


Having a PPV every goddamn month, and then seeing the same fucking match the next night on cable, is utter bullshit.


Cut the PPVs, draw out the feuds with PROPER BUILD UPS, and have them fight at one of the 4 PPVs.

PPVs mean nothing now. 


OH MY GOD, RYBACK WON THE BELT, PUNK WILL JUST WIN IT BACK ON CABLE TELEVISION THE NEXT NIGHT


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Such a playa!!!




Spoiler: a spoiler



It's alleged that AJ was forced to resign as GM due to an affair with CENA!!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lol fpalm @ the latest development. WHY DEM RATINGS FALL WITH DIS QUALITY TV~!~!!~!

It's that bad it's making last Impact look good.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Yes, I was in a very poor state of mind over some stuff that happened to me, which led to those 3 weeks where I posted complete and utter bullshit in Rants.


Guess that explains everything.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys! I have two bars of green! 



















and










Off to sleep now!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

No, it doesn't explain anything.


He spoke perfectly fine to me via PM and said he was just playing around in rants and didn't really hate anyone.


He is using that shit as an excuse because he realizes he made a dick of himself, got exposed to the max, and now wants people to 'forgive and forget' so he uses some lame excuse.


This one sees right through you, son.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

So I assume i made a good choice not to watch raw?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I mean if repeatedly told lies and failed in trying to cover his tracks, that "bad state of mind" excuse is pretty sad.


And doesn't he rep himself? How the fuck hasn't he been banned?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> Yeah, I mean if repeatedly told lies and failed in trying to cover his tracks, that "bad state of mind" excuse is pretty sad.
> 
> 
> And doesn't he rep himself? How the fuck hasn't he been banned?


oh yeah, hahahaha, I forgot all about that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that's pretty sad when you gotta rep yourself.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Yeah, I mean if repeatedly told lies and failed in trying to cover his tracks, that "bad state of mind" excuse is pretty sad.
> 
> 
> *And doesn't he rep himself? How the fuck hasn't he been banned?*


I don't get it either.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

TKOK! said:


> So I assume i made a good choice not to watch raw?


Besides a great Bryan/Ziggler match, yep


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

He still posts in rants, so his taking a break excuse is bullshit, too.

He just doesn't post here because all his dirty laundry has been spread all over this thread.

The self repping, picture scandal and the weak ass excuse wasn't even the bad part. But, his "trolling" of others on gaming sites by pretending to be a girl, just for his own entertainment, was the creepiest shit I ever heard someone admit to on here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, a lot of people pretend to be chicks, as we all know here at WF.

It provides a lot of laughs when they are exposed.

Especially when they are asian.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> He still posts in rants, so his taking a break excuse is bullshit, too.
> 
> He just doesn't post here because all his dirty laundry has been spread all over this thread.
> 
> The self repping, picture scandal and the weak ass excuse wasn't even the bad part. But, his "trolling" of others on gaming sites by pretending to be a girl, just for his own entertainment, was the creepiest shit I ever heard someone admit to on here.


Have you seen the PM he sent to Sxe Maverick? 


Catalanotto said:


> Well, a lot of people pretend to be chicks, as we all know here at WF.
> 
> It provides a lot of laughs when they are exposed.
> 
> Especially when they are asian.


Wow, people actually do that, that's pretty sad.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/classic-rants/598974-hey-shannon.html



:jordan3


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Skittle :lmao

I remember when I used to post on gamefaqs four years ago and all of the people that posted there wanted to fuck her. No idea she ever posted here until that was the first thread I saw in classic rants, I bet she's at Gamefaqs now still fooling people


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Skittles' still lurks the forum , but don't think she has posted since.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/classic-rants/596306-lexie-discussion-thread.html

This guy too.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

For some reason, 'Lexie' being a dude was a surprise to me.

I dunno, I just didn't see that one coming at all.


Then again, I didn't really converse with him much, so I must have missed the signs.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

That shits weird. 


What kind of entertainment can a "supposedly" straight guy get by pretending to be a chick?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dunk20 said:


> Hey guys! I have two bars of green!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only see 1 :troll



Catalanotto said:


> He is using that shit as an excuse because he realizes he made a dick of himself, got exposed to the max, and now wants people to 'forgive and forget' so he uses some lame excuse.


Spot on.



TKOK! said:


> So I assume i made a good choice not to watch raw?


Yeah. It was shit.



Catalanotto said:


> Well, a lot of people pretend to be chicks, as we all know here at WF.


OMG ur a dude~!~!~!



Catalanotto said:


> For some reason, 'Lexie' being a dude was a surprise to me.
> 
> I dunno, I just didn't see that one coming at all.
> 
> Then again, I didn't really converse with him much, so I must have missed the signs.


The Lexie one was from nowhere - the way he acted it seemed to fit a teen chick to a tee. Odd now how Lexie and Skittle had that argument over people being fake when they were both fake 8*D


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I was just reading that thread earlier again.

It was funny when it was originally posted, but it is even funnier now for that exact reason.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I only see 1 :troll


Oh sXe. You so crazy


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Is it wrong that I like this song?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> So I assume i made a good choice not to watch raw?


Pretty much yeah


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Edit: Maverick I'm going to post our sex tape if you keep red repping me


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dunk20 said:


> I didnt see you there. If did I wouldnt post anything, cause You are a dick to new members for whatever reason. . If everybody had the same nerd attitude this would suck but you fly solo thankfully.
> 
> You are jelly of me cause Im better then you. :cuss: :cuss: (I'm joking)
> 
> Edit: Maverick I'm going to post our sex tape if you keep red repping me


Nice edit.

I'm not a dick to new members. If you post like you're a twat, then I'll dish out the red. People like Mozza, Froot, Bully, and Anark are 'new' members and I haven't had the need to red rep them at all, even though one is an Evertonian scumbag.

The red rep butthurt continues. OMG teh red square. Oh noez~!~!~!!~!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sxe is cool for a Chelsea fan :terry


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/640807-what-did-punk-spit-out-his-mouth.html

Why do people care about these things? fpalm

Ftr Sxe is cool imo.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Nice edit.
> 
> I'm not a dick to new members. If you post like you're a twat, then I'll dish out the red. People like Mozza, Froot, Bully, and Anark are 'new' members and I haven't had the need to red rep them at all, even though one is an Evertonian scumbag.
> 
> The red rep butthurt continues. OMG teh red square. Oh noez~!~!~!!~!


If I edited it was because I read what I wrote and reconsidered and joked about it instead. You dont like me, fine. Lets move on and keep the good vibe in this thread.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Dunk20 said:


> Edit: Maverick I'm going to post our sex tape if you keep red repping me


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Sxe is cool for a Chelsea fan :terry


CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE, WE KNOW WHO WE ARE~! :terry :torres :hazard



Samoon said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/640807-what-did-punk-spit-out-his-mouth.html
> 
> Why do people care about these things? fpalm
> 
> Ftr Sxe is cool imo.


:cool2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Yeah, I mean if repeatedly told lies and failed in trying to cover his tracks, that "bad state of mind" excuse is pretty sad.
> 
> 
> *And doesn't he rep himself? How the fuck hasn't he been banned?*





Samoon said:


> I don't get it either.


If you rep yourself for scientific purposes like he did when he calculated the rep power you don't get banned


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scientific purposes... What a shite excuse


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rubbish.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It is obviously bullshit. He could have just read the FAQ.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Had my last exam for the next couple weeks today. So let's get movies, pussy, bewbs, asses and...?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> So let's get movies, pussy, bewbs, asses and...?


Belly buttons.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I got you covered on the bewbs and asses. I got pictures to last another 8500 posts.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes dammit!

No pictures anymore. Life action babay.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Time to execute some things my bucket list has left for me this year.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Spoiler: ASS + FOUNTAIN


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Watching Raw.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't envy you...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, it's pretty bad, not like I expected it to be great or anything.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Watching Raw.


Should just really watch opener, Ziggles vs DB and the ME...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The Ziggler match was awesome. He almost killed himself, great seller


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> The Ziggler match was awesome. He almost killed himself, great seller


That turn poll spot was intense, had me flipping out. :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Was the main event any good?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The match sheamus and Punk had at main event was pretty good so I guess this one was good too. But I'm not sure, my stream was shitty.

btw. raw had too much gm shit and not enough Punk mic time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Slow in the beginning. Pretty sure the gimmick was the cause of that. But around the end it started to pick up and got real exciting imo. Post match was LOL too.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Vickie as GM has made me never want to watch again.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ryback got the upperhand how many weeks in a row now? I'm pretty sure that means that Punk is going to retain.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Vickie as GM has made me never want to watch again.


People wanted AJ to be fired, and they got Vickie as a surprise instead. Bah.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> People wanted AJ to be fired, and they got Vickie as a surprise instead. Bah.


The "WE WANT HEYMAN" chants couldn't be any louder. Can't wait for Vince to come back and say we listen to the WWE universe. But anyway, it's a part of a story line, so should just let it flow.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope this means that Ziggler gets some high profile matches.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Honestly, I can't wait till the WWE/TNA lawsuit is over so Flair can return.

If Dolph cashes in Sunday, hopefully Flair can replace Vickie as GM. I just wish she would leave.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just finished watching. Don't think it was as bad as everyone has been saying.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I just think it fell flat for it to be the go home to HIAC.

If people had doubts in purchasing the PPV, last night didn't do much in changing minds. Although, I want to see how they're going to book Punk to beat Ryback and will Cena be involved.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Lesnar could possibly get involved. Maybe.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I was thinking that, as it would make sense. If they don't want Ryback to lose cleanly and with Punk and Heyman seemingly worried about Ryback beating Punk, call Brock as a security measure and have him show up at the end, ripping through the cell and destroying Ryback, helping Punk get the win and leading to Brock/Ryback at the Rumble.

But, I read on a news site that there was talks of a Brock/Ryback feud, leading to a match at WM but they say it conflicts with the agreed upon dates for Brock and also ruins the pretty much guranteed Brock/HHH rematch, which is supposed to take place at WM.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't want a Brock/HHH rematch. I'm done with HHH.

It's going to be an unclean Punk victory that much i'm sure, they just need to do it in a way where Ryback isn't made to look weak.

The trouble with a Brock/Ryback match is he may have trouble lifting Brock for his finisher, considering he failed to lift both Tensai and Heyman (providing he's booked to win)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> It's going to be an unclean Punk victory that much i'm sure, they just need to do it in a way where Ryback isn't made to look weak.


Thing is, there isn't really any way to win dirty in Hell in a Cell. Weapons are all part of the game once they come out.

Having seen the video from the house show of Punk and Ryback having an actual match (video posted in the _Ryback Botches Again_ thread), I think they could very well put on a really good match. I'm looking forward to seeing Punk marching around Ryback-style with Ryback on his shoulders. I was surprised at how easily he got him up there. Ryback looks heavy as fuck.

Looking forward to finding out though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. I didn't watch the full video just where Ryback botched lifting up Heyman. Might have to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dat name change!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Your psn is now a lie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'm still the same Mozzarella you all know and love


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ryback/Lesnar would be horrible. You don't just do Powerhouse/Powerhouse unless both of them have huge hype and names. Ryback ain't ready yet.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I still have nasty flashbacks whenever I think of Lesnar/Goldberg


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I think goldberg vs Brock was my first cringe...was it...no...it couldn't have been. :hmm:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So who else got Noyks pm?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

As far as ppv's go, it's one of the worst. But I had the misfortune of watching wrestling when Yokozuna was champ. That rosie/ Donald Trump fiasco was pretty bad too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I think the NoyK thing should just die down now. It's getting pretty stale for me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't cared about him for some time, but people keep bringing his name up.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Worst actual match I ever saw was Jake Roberts/Rick Martel. Although I didn't watch it until I was 8 and didn't know much about 5 star matches, I knew that match sucked.

I grew up on WCW and you haven't seen nothing till you've seen Sting with ROBOCOP, Sting and British Bulldog at the beach playing volleyball, the White Castle of Fear and Firebreaker Chip.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> So who else got Noyks pm?


Not me. The latest PM in my inbox was one relating to a rep about an apparently attractive transgender.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Who?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

David Arquette winning the title was pretty bad too


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Who?


Just some guy who used to be alright, then threw tantrums and shit.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

@Bully, Anderson, Whap, and Chapo and others. 

He told me that he was leaving the forum.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> David Arquette winning the title was pretty bad too


Kickass sig.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I understand now.


So, I assume we're no longer saying his name?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> @Bully, Anderson, Whap, and Chapo and others.
> 
> He told me that he was leaving the forum.


WOW, I think some people act like this is the only forum on the net, pretty big forum, but still, not the only one. Positive that the peeps who don't post on this one just go to another one. Anyways, he must have been bothered severely, and just couldn't be bothered anymore.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I was hoping it was Sheamus for a minute there, the nobhead.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah thought it was time for some 

BOBBY ROOOOOO


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> @Bully, Anderson, Whap, and Chapo and others.
> 
> He told me that he was leaving the forum.


Yeah I got the message.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

As I've stated before in the TNA threads when I venture in to there, I'm fairly new to TNA but Bobby Roode has been a wrestling revelation for me. 

Been a positive for the year of wrestling for me, after WWE ruined it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Another one bites the dust

Yeah and now we have Jeff Hardy as champ. Severe downgrade IMO


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah thought it was time for some
> 
> BOBBY ROOOOOO


Good choice too.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WOW, I think some people act like this is the only forum on the net, pretty big forum, but still, not the only one. Positive that the peeps who don't post on this one just go to another one. Anyways, he must have been bothered severely, and just couldn't be bothered anymore.


There's always TheSmackdownHotel and CAWS.ws or Wrestlezone.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Just realized that this thread is averaging over 270 posts a day.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you go to the graphics showroom they give out heaps of nice sigs. 

Some talented motherfuckers on there


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> There's always TheSmackdownHotel and CAWS.ws or *Wrestlezone.*


Bold seems like the next best one.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Just realized that this thread is averaging over 270 posts a day.


That's gotta be a record.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How I hate that Hardy is champion.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Join the club brah.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

How can you have a champion that wears socks on his arms?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> If you go to the graphics showroom they give out heaps of nice sigs.
> 
> Some talented motherfuckers on there


And they won't charge a square.

WZ seems like it but the activity is slow.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You seen one Jeff Hardy match, you've seen em all. The only thing he's good for is the occasional spot in ladder matches


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The title not being involved in the Roode/Storm thing is one of the biggest downers. The feud was so perfect for that title to be involved in it. Gonna give tna a watch this week to see what's up.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's kinda gone downhill since bfg, but at least it still has the aces and eights thing to keep it interesting.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I personally feel Jeff is the best seller in the business. Either that or he's really in pain.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> It's kinda gone downhill since bfg, but at least it still has the aces and eights thing to keep it interesting.


Can you really say that after one Impact?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Impact was rather underwhelming last week.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Can you really say that after one Impact?


Well yeah, I am only judging it on one but the deterioration in quality was quite noticeable IMO.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whats up. Talking about wrestling in this thread.. ME NOT LIKE. Storytime, who begins?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Chapo has stories for years.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Go on then


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Gather round, cock suckers. 

I got marshmellows.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Care to share one?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I got hoes in different areacodes


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Any manchester united fans? They are facing off against Braga


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Bully, are you black?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Any manchester united fans? They are facing off against Braga


Ugh no.



JT Martin said:


> Bully, are you black?


lol nope.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I think BULLY posted a pic of himself in the member pic thread? Maybe the old one. He's white.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I live in Braga, thats why im watching it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh. At least you're not a manker then.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think BULLY posted a pic of himself in the member pic thread? Maybe the old one. He's white.


Oh...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a vague memory, so I could most likely be wrong. I think his name used to be YES YES YES, and that's when he posted it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay, back when I was 18, I remember one of my homeboys (who was like 15 at the time) got some chicks to come to our hood. I was grown and didn't want no part of those girls. I think it was 3 of them. So when they arrive, him and another of my homies was looking for some weed but couldn't find any. I had some but refused to sell it. So they begged me to smoke it with them, eventually, I agreed, since it would likely help my lil homies get some pussy.

Out of the 3 chicks, I had knew 1 previously. She was like 16. Again, I'm 18 and find myself smoking out with a bunch of juveniles. To make it even worse, it's 6 of us packed in a little ass Chevrolet Cavalier. So, we in the car, blowing. Might have smoked 2 blunts at that point and they high as shit. 

So, there was a white girl in the car too, the only white girl. I noticed when she would hit the blunt, she would cough harder than anybody else. And when people cough while smoking, I laugh like hell. She was coughing so hard, I had to take the blunt out her hand. Suddenly, she puts her head on my shoulder. I'm thinking to myself "Oh hell naw", mainly because she was young and I didn't feel right. Anyway, blunt going in rotation and when it come back to her, she done fell asleep. So, I start shaking her and yelling her name "Kayla, Kayla" but she was knocked out. One of the other girls starts shaking her and even slapped her a few times. No movement. We laugh, playing it off like she high as fuck. So, my homeboy said let her out the car so she can get some air. They pull her out the car and stand her up. They let go and this bitch falls flat on here face!!!

At this point, I'm scared as hell. I'm screaming "Aww man, that bitch dead, that bitch dead". Somebody grabs a bottle of water trying to pour it on her and she still won't wake up. They tell me to go to the Carter (our biggest traphouse) and all 911. I say "Hell naw, fuck that, that bitch dead" and took off running. Well, I did stop at the Carter and they asked me what I was breathing so hard. I told him "Man, this bitch hit the blunt, start coughing, next I know, she dead" and I left from there, ran home, cut everything off in my house and sat in the floor. I was so fucking scared.

Turns out, she had asthma, weed was so strong that it fucked with her breathing and she passed out (which is pretty fucking serious). She came to our hood a couple more times but everytime I saw her, I went the opposite way.

Might not be one of my best but I have others, if interested.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

WAGG has it saved on his harddrive :kobe


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I wanna see Bully


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> WAGG has it saved on his harddrive :kobe


Think I'm gonna re post it tbh...:side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Okay, back when I was 18, I remember one of my homeboys (who was like 15 at the time) got some chicks to come to our hood. I was grown and didn't want no part of those girls. I think it was 3 of them. So when they arrive, him and another of my homies was looking for some weed but couldn't find any. I had some but refused to sell it. So they begged me to smoke it with them, eventually, I agreed, since it would likely help my lil homies get some pussy.
> 
> Out of the 3 chicks, I had knew 1 previously. She was like 16. Again, I'm 18 and find myself smoking out with a bunch of juveniles. To make it even worse, it's 6 of us packed in a little ass Chevrolet Cavalier. So, we in the car, blowing. Might have smoked 2 blunts at that point and they high as shit.
> 
> ...


Haha. It reminds me of when I tried weed for the first time. My mate brought a few joints round and did a blowback. After I hit the fattest ****** ever, I left him in the back yard and I went up stairs and got in to bed with a loaf of bread and water to try and recover without being seen in the state I was in. After half an hour the lad came upstairs to see if I was alright and when I could only reply with 'urrrrhhhhhhhh' he absolutely shit himself and thought I was on the verge of death.

And that is why I don't hang around with my pothead friends anymore.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Be back later, gotta handle some business.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kobe2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you cough it gets you more high


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

El Chapo said:


> Okay, back when I was 18, I remember one of my homeboys (who was like 15 at the time) got some chicks to come to our hood. I was grown and didn't want no part of those girls. I think it was 3 of them. So when they arrive, him and another of my homies was looking for some weed but couldn't find any. I had some but refused to sell it. So they begged me to smoke it with them, eventually, I agreed, since it would likely help my lil homies get some pussy.
> 
> Out of the 3 chicks, I had knew 1 previously. She was like 16. Again, I'm 18 and find myself smoking out with a bunch of juveniles. To make it even worse, it's 6 of us packed in a little ass Chevrolet Cavalier. So, we in the car, blowing. Might have smoked 2 blunts at that point and they high as shit.
> 
> ...


Figured as I was reading :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Kathy Ferrero, internet viral


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

:ass


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Photoshopped.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That girl has a really pretty face.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That's a man.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ U going to HIAC?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> That's a man.


Are you serious? 

http://kathyferreiro.com/


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm very serious. She looks very similar to a pre-op transsexual.



SonoShion said:


> ^ U going to HIAC?


Nah. I saved up my money and bought tickets for a Gaga concert.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Speaking of HIAC. I hope Gabriel gets a US title shot now, and not just on the fucking pre-show.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Yeah, I'm very serious. She looks very similar to a pre-op transsexual.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I saved up my money and bought tickets for a Gaga concert.


Ahah you didn't even had to put a sarcastic smiley xD eheheh right? right?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dunk, would you do her?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Dunk, would you do her?


I would have a good time with her boobs, for sure. Don't tell me you also think she looks like a man?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I would have a good time with her ass, sir. Her ass can't be real though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The face is the best part.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cesaro is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Chap (Oct 17, 2012)

I want Catalanotto to jobber my dick.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I doubt she'd be interested.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Speaking of HIAC. I hope Gabriel gets a US title shot now, and not just on the fucking pre-show.


I think it will be the pre-show but hopefully it is on the main card and they get a good 15 mins. Could be a great match. Have cesaro win and keep on attacking Gabriel post match till swagger comes out to make the save turning him face and giving him a feud with cesaro.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Swiss Death is one of the most bad ass moves ever.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I want Justin Gabriel to bring that awesome hair back.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cesaro should hold onto the title for a bit longer. I would like to see more of Gabriel though, he doesn't feature enough.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah cesaro needs to keep the title for a while. He also needs to make Swiss death his finisher. That moves looks so bad-ass


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm kinda meh on Cesaro...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think he looks more powerful than Ryback. Did you see him pick up Brodus the other day easily, yet Ryback struggled with Tensai


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

+








=


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm already so fucked up that I can only masturbate to sick shit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah cesaro needs to keep the title for a while. He also needs to make Swiss death his finisher. That moves looks so bad-ass


Is that the one where he throws them up in the air and uppercuts? If so then I agree.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm already so fucked up that I can only masturbate to sick shit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Is that the one where he throws them up in the air and uppercuts? If so then I agree.


Yeah it is man.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Is that the one where he throws them up in the air and uppercuts? If so then I agree.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that'd be a good shout. Looks much more impactful than the finisher he has now.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't stop won't stop.


















Good night.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Just finished watching RAW. Good as usual, I don't get the negative comments you guy have been spewing again and again (earlier in this thread, for example). 
There were bad moments, _as always_, little tidbits that were left out for no real reason and such, but it was a good episode... With a little bit of everything, really. 

WWE has really stepped up their game in the later half of 2012, at least when RAW is in question. 3 hour RAW's since episode 1000 > 2 and 3 hour RAW's before episode 1000. 

After episode 1000, there were a lot of horrible episodes (1000 was pretty bad itself), but then, suddenly, they had a good show. So I started counting, and I got to 3 good shows in a row. 
I then stopped after a mediocre one, however, they soon rebounded, and I have to say, for a long while now, RAW has been very, very good... Compared to 2011 and the first half of 2012. People usually mention how horrible 2009 was, so, there, it is most certainly better than that. 

3 hours is a lot, but if it is good for at least 1.5h, it's fine by me. I can't believe WWE is pulling of 3 hour RAWs decently...
Back to my earlier point, I think they improved right after Summerslam tbh.

---
Gimmick PPVs are a bad idea, really - as in gimmick PPVs centered around HiaC... Imagine a PPV called "No Disqualification". 
Same goes for EC, though, MitB should stay. 

Also: Mason Ryan reminded me of a bigger Drew McIntyre during the lumberjack match. Thanks to a small resolution of the video I was watching, I couldn't even tell who it was for a while.

Oh, and was it my wishful thinking or did I hear "Regal!" chants break out? ;D


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion, have a holly-jolly Christmas.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I did say I didn't think it was quite as bad as people had been saying. Really enjoyed the D Bry/Ziggler match. Punk promos were good. That game show thing was kinda painful though even with Hell no/Rhodes scholars involvement. The Kaitlyn segment was kinda hard to watch too, she's awful on the mic, which is a shame because I kinda like her.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Can't stop won't stop.


For a second I thought this was a hairy ass.
Speaking of ass with special effects


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I thought it was awful tbh. The only thing s I found worth watching were the tag match at the start, cesaro/gabriel, Bryan/ziggler and hell no. Everything else just dragged or made no sense. There have been worse Raws this year but not many tbh for me


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I just don't get what makes it so bad for you guys. I see bad parts of the show, but they I don't see how they drag the whole show down or anything. There is no such thing as the perfect show. ;/

Agreed Bully, I want Kaitlyn to be good on the mic, but she just isn't. :/
As soon as she appeared on screen I had to pause, though. Damn!

The gameshow thing was such a bad idea. 
I was just thinking about how they moved away from the therapy aspect of Hell No!, and while it is only natural, it's safe to say that the Dr. Shelby segments were more amusing than a silly would-be gameshow with poor Striker.

I hope Shelby makes appearances here and there.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm with Zankman here. Some parts of RAW are boring and don't interest me but the things that are good normally outweight that shit for me.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I'm only going to watch PPVs from now on, not like I'm missing anything good anyway. If I skipped RAW yesterday, the only thing really good I'd miss was the DBry/Ziggler match. 2 weeks ago (which I did), I wouldn't have missed anything good. JR appreciation night, nothing. Etc, Impact is more entertaining than Raw/SD by far at this point

Anyway, getting WWE 13 in 2-3 days :mark:


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

You'd miss Sheamus vs Barrett, Gabriel vs Cesaro, a load o tag team matches, Kofi vs Miz/McGilllicuty, a whole plethora of good promos... 

Loads of stuff that, you know, makes up the essence of wrestling. Fine if you don't like it, I'm just saying that there has been indeed good content for a while now, and, again, for a while, now, it has been outweighing bad content and bad decisions.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> I just don't get what makes it so bad for you guys. I see bad parts of the show, but they I don't see how they drag the whole show down or anything. There is no such thing as the perfect show. ;/
> 
> Agreed Bully, I want Kaitlyn to be good on the mic, but she just isn't. :/
> As soon as she appeared on screen I had to pause, though. Damn!
> ...


Normally I can put up with them but last night that segment with AJ and Buckie did my actual nut in. Listening to vickie scream and the numerous plot holes with her being gm. Also what was the point of the punk and cena bit, they barely built up to the ppv. I just found it dull and boring though watching it live may also be part of the reason as live it drags even more as you can't fast forward


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

One thing that I really noticed was how much heat Vickie gets. I've always known that she's a heat magnet but to see her come on after Heyman, who is also no slouch to getting heat, the boo's went up several decibels. You could hardly hear her talking


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I wish I had the money for WWe13.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> You'd miss Sheamus vs Barrett, Gabriel vs Cesaro, a load o tag team matches, Kofi vs Miz/McGilllicuty, a whole plethora of good promos...
> 
> Loads of stuff that, you know, makes up the essence of wrestling. Fine if you don't like it, I'm just saying that there has been indeed good content for a while now, and, again, for a while, now, it has been outweighing bad content and bad decisions.


Good call on Rhodes/Sandow vs Rey/Cara
Kofi vs McGillicuty, decent, typical TV match. Nothing special. Same with Gabriel/Cesaro
There's been no good promos outside of the Punk/Foley exchange awhile ago, Punk has been cutting the same promo for 2 months
Point taken on Sheamus/Barrett, forgot about that


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> One thing that I really noticed was how much heat Vickie gets. I've always known that she's a heat magnet but to see her come on after Heyman, who is also no slouch to getting heat, the boo's went up several decibels. You could hardly hear her talking


X-Pac heat


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

BULLY said:


> One thing that I really noticed was how much heat Vickie gets. I've always known that she's a heat magnet but to see her come on after Heyman, who is also no slouch to getting heat, the boo's went up several decibels. You could hardly hear her talking


I wonder how it sounds live.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I'll admit, I much rather watch it later rather than live.

Then again, watching it live has me staying up until 5 AM, so there is that.

Vickie as the new GM-thing is disappointing, but it is the safe choice. Heyman will hopefully get it, eventually. 

Punk and Cena have been doing a good job, though, amusingly, WWE's usage of Cena since NoC has been weird. They seem to be trying to ease down on using him, though I think they decided to do it in the wrong time. I agree that the buildup was lacking a bit more "umph". Then again, it's a lower-level PPV, so it's not too bad. 

As for the whole Ryback vs Punk thing even happening: I have no clue how it's going to end. Punk ending Ryback's streak would be bad, and despite the excellent and patient way they built up Ryback, still, it's too soon for the WWE title. WWE cornered themselves a bit. :/

On one hand, they really don't seem to emphasize the winning streak that much, so maybe him losing (for now) wouldn't be that bad, as long as he gets a good showing.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Cena has been awful, just been a fucking hype man for Ryback. He actually managed to get the Giants booed last night, that's amazing.

And I'd almost bet my account that Lesnar interferes and Punk wins because of him

And that whole Vickie segment was awful, was expecting "WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" and so was the crowd because you heard it during that segment. Hopefully that TNA/WWE lawsuit is done with soon


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

God forbid Ric Flair being the GM!

I'd rather have Vickie. Guaranteed heat, if nothing else. 

But god-dammit, I've got no ideas for a good GM at this point.

SHANE O'MAC

---
When is WWE13 coming out for the Wii?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think flair will take over... Well I hope he does take over as gm. I could barely get through that segment it hurt my ears. The fact that vickie got given the job given the reason AJ was fired makes no sense. I can see ziggler getting involved in the Wwe title match depending on main event. I think punk will retain but with help


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I want Flair on TV. GM or Zigglers new manager, don't really care.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Paul Heyman would make a good GM, though it looks like that's not going to happen.

This Cena/AJ angle just looks like it's going to be awful. Calling it now.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Paul Heyman would make a good GM, though it looks like that's not going to happen.
> 
> This Cena/AJ angle just looks like it's going to be awful. Calling it now.


I think they hate him too much to give him such a cool spot.
Blind Vince, really. Too much pride.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You know Vince, Steph and Trips can be dicks.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> You know Vince, Steph and Trips can be dicks.


I like to imagine that it's more Vince and Steph than Trips. Since Trips is the one who will taker over eventually, I "hope" instead of imagine... 

Oh and the Cena - AJ thing... Where the hell is that going? :lol

Only good thing about all these stories is that they are somewhat connected all in all.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

@ the Cena / AJ thing: The two turn out to not be having an affair, but helping a drug addict, who is played by an actress from near Titan Towers, clear up. Ratings soar, but smarks watch TNA.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:hhh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've already watched one terrible angle with an "AJ" I don't need another. Difference is they won't have Christopher Daniels and kaz to half save it.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

R.I.P
Chap

We hardly knew thee.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

So many people will be dancing on his grave they might as well put one of those arcade dancing machines there. Might as well make some money.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I wish I had the money for WWe13.


I wish I had a console for WWE 13 LOL
Still got the "old" PS2


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

DualShock said:


> I wish I had a console for WWE 13 LOL
> Still got the "old" PS2


Lol.

I have to wait till November to get a PS3 and WWE13.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So Noyk left? That's great.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK was trolled into trollhood and quit. Lulz.

Oh, and the HIAC title match does have a solution - no contest by way of BROCK LESNAR. Just makes too much sense. a) they don't want to ruin RYBACK's mystique by having him lose, and b) Punk losing the title now is just asinine, especially since it would make Ryback vs Rock a possibility, and that isn't happening since Rock is winning the title.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Allo.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Saw that girl today with the body of a god but an average face and braces. Though I will ask her out tom. Can't oppose DEM BEWBS.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

A Body like Zeuss?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Like Ares, and I was like:


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Couldn't blame you really


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry to double post, but I checked back at SceneKids and I saw this.

http://scenekids.com/wontyou

Read her description. I just... What the fuck.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What's new?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Sorry to double post, but I checked back at SceneKids and I saw this.
> 
> http://scenekids.com/wontyou
> 
> Read her description. I just... What the fuck.












Okay another one :lmao










But there are actually some cute pearls.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup boys?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Going on Witberto Carlos.

Last day off today for me after 4 days off  In tomorrow, Friday, off Saturday to go to London and then back in on Sunday before another 4 days off.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I get half-term after tomorrow. A week off will be nice.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, emos still exist?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I've already watched one terrible angle with an "AJ" I don't need another. Difference is they won't have Christopher Daniels and kaz to half save it.


The gist of it. :lol



sXe_Maverick said:


> NoyK was trolled into trollhood and quit. Lulz.
> 
> Oh, and the HIAC title match does have a solution - no contest by way of BROCK LESNAR. Just makes too much sense. a) they don't want to ruin RYBACK's mystique by having him lose, and b) Punk losing the title now is just asinine, especially since it would make Ryback vs Rock a possibility, and that isn't happening since Rock is winning the title.


Oh that. 
Now that I think of it, probably that.



DualShock said:


> I wish I had a console for WWE 13 LOL
> Still got the "old" PS2


Just get the Dolphin emulator for Gamecube/Wii, and download the Wii version of WWE 13, when it comes out. Better than anything.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Any new banishments? Or quitters?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> LOL, emos still exist?


And hotter like never before.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Silly Sono, emos aren't hot.

/bait


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

man


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Silly Sono, emos aren't hot.
> 
> /bait


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


Dem titties are a lil rough

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Broken image for me...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Dem titties are a lil rough
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


You know what's up when she's laying on her back. 

Nothing BIG happened here Wit, except NoyK leaving this forum and saying goodbye via PM.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Who got the pm?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Only Anderson that I know of.

(JT Martin doesn't count, I always thought he was a prick)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> You know what's up when she's laying on her back.
> 
> Nothing BIG happened here Wit, except NoyK leaving this forum and saying goodbye via PM.


Yeah i just read his PM kinda depressing feel kinda bad for the kid hope his pers life gets better

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why didn't he send me a goodbye message? unk3


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I was hoping to bait out some hot pictures, but alas, bad link. :/


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Why didn't he send me a goodbye message? unk3


Because he wasn't terribly important to you.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Who got the pm?


I did

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I feel left out that I did not get a goodbye message . Ah well I am getting drunk tonight!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Because he wasn't terribly important to you.


But what about our past?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Awww he left? He will return


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I am disappoing in NoyK.

For many reasons, that is. He apparently sent PMs again?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> But what about our past?


Don't make a scene.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I never get the whole goodbye thing. I mean I may one day not have time to post here but I am not going to say goodbye as some point in the future I may have time to post again.

Whoa feeling deja vu here


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

He is probably reading this now


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't mind him as a poster. But then he went all weird, and that pm just screams attention seeking bitch. Respect lost.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I liked the kid hope he does make a return he seems to hv some crap to deal with irl
Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate him.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

He was nice with me!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Really the only jobber here I have a lasting dislike for is Sheamus. There have been moments where I thought Snake and Bully were dicks. But Sheamus pisses me off with his presence.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I liked him and thought he was a good poster in the wwe section. Hopefully he comes back when he sorts out his real life issues. He might be best off coming back in a year and buying membership and changing his name


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I was always nice to him but he didn't say goodbye to me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Really the only jobber here I have a lasting dislike for is Sheamus. *There have been moments where I thought Snake and Bully were dicks.* But Sheamus pisses me off with his presence.


:westbrook2


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I was always nice to him but he didn't say goodbye to me.


If I leave I'll be sure to say goodbye brother

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CMWit said:


> If I leave I'll be sure to say goodbye brother
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What happened with that guy who bitched about his rep in Suggestions and Help? Then came down to this thread. I had to take a break off the site for a few days that week to avoid spoilers.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Am I in the minority that really does like pretty much everyone? lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

He was owned and never really showed up again.


Seriously Anderson, when was there ever a moment where I behaved like a dick?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Am I in the minority that really does like pretty much everyone? lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Well, I don't dislike anyone here.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> He was owned and never really showed up again.
> 
> 
> Seriously Anderson, when was there ever a moment where I behaved like a dick?


The thing with my sister was a bit fucked up.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

But Peep and Andy are boring posters sometimes.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> The thing with my sister was a bit fucked up.


Ah, yes! Man, those were the days. :jesse


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Well, I don't dislike anyone here.


We are the minority lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Ah, yes! Man, those were the days. :jesse


Yeah back in the early days.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What was with your sister? I just remember Rs posting a pic of you with your sister here out of the blue.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just some sexual innuendo jokes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Is she hot?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Unless you're into that kind of thing? :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

You are aware of who Purple Aki is?

I'll just put this here again.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RS likes to push the envelope lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao RS. We have so much in common.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> :lmao RS. We have so much in common.


wat

Who is dis purple dude?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> wat
> 
> Who is dis purple dude?


I dunno but the last post was quite odd

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

As long as you aren't a young boy or have muscles you need not worry about him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Let me repeat myself:

wat


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I like you all. You included anderson.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I like you all. You included anderson.


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Que?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


We had an argument when I was still new to the forum.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Really? About what?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The piss break rant -.- Its water under the bridge.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh right, your shitty divas rant lol.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I know right? I watched RAW for the first time live with a stream. After seeing it I really understand why the divas are piss breaks now!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like you're trying to undo the damage.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just because you start on the wrong foot doesn't mean you can't move on. Who is perfect anyway? 

Just like you who wish you could change your username. No?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm pretty close to perfection lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Just because you start on the wrong foot doesn't mean you can't move on. Who is perfect anyway?
> 
> Just like you who wish you could change your username. No?


Alright whatever bro, just don't be a cunt and we're cool.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol andy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Just because you start on the wrong foot doesn't mean you can't move on. Who is perfect anyway?
> 
> Just like you who wish you could change your username. No?





andersonasshole900 said:


> Alright whatever bro, just don't be a cunt and we're cool.


Nah man, that's not how you reply!

---
"Yeah I get you Dunk, 

[INSERT HUGE BUT ULTIMATIVELY BENEVOLENT WALL OF TEXT]

Cheers!"

OPPA ZANKMAN STYLE


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

My phone is now worthless.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> My phone is now worthless.


How so?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> How so?


internet got cut off.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> internet got cut off.


There's something we used to do with phones, it's called make calls.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> There's something we used to do with phones, it's called make calls.


Yes, however there are things that I wanted to do on there.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

That's why I'm happy I have a laptop and a phone that has the internet.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I received some weird video message from NoyK with flash cards. I am a little bit worried about him


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

DualShock said:


> I received some weird video message from NoyK with flash cards. I am a little bit worried about him


Yeah he seems to be going thru some heavy shit right now irl

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh boy....


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Mystical said:


> That's why I'm happy I have a laptop and a phone that has the internet.


I'll take a PS3 over a Sprint phone any day.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Perviz and Noy will be back for RTWM.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Can someone copy and paste Noyks pm?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rule #1 - Private messages keep private messages.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess that doesn't apply to Sxe :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Breaking the codex ain't good for health.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Ether said:


> Can someone copy and paste Noyks pm?










SonoShion said:


> Rule #1 - Private messages keep private messages.


Bad karma been there

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Alright whatever bro, just don't be a cunt and we're cool.


I won't lower myself to your level. Is that what you are asking me to do? Consider it done.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

There's always arguing in this thread. :lol


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Ooooooooooooooooooor not.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Best grab the popcorn guys, it's gonna be epic.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Fucking chin him, Dunk!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Andy no showing


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Remember that 9 year old girl who showed up at a Japanese show and faced Kenny Omega?

That's what that gif makes me think of.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Meanwhile....


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Double posts are priceless. See


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Boobs make the world go round.



Spoiler: TITS


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Never a lack of tits in this thread.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Boobs make the world go round.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TITS


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Angry bounce


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

6/10


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Small boobs are people too.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Horrible, my Ex had ones like the second gif. But you know what made up for it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

http://the-quota.com/forums/topic/4111-ass-gifs/

Can't copy the gifs from there


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I like how, somewhere in the mysterious cycle of stuff that goes through this thread, hot women regularly come up. :lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> http://the-quota.com/forums/topic/4111-ass-gifs/
> 
> Can't copy the gifs from there


Actually I did it iwthout problems. Here is one from that site


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Chavtastic!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

1:55-2:10 :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Spoiler
















Edit:

Fuck, can't figure out the spoiler tags. Oh well here's another:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone remembers Lolo Ferrari?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dat HUMONGOTITTY.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

DualShock said:


> 1:55-2:10 :lmao :lmao :lmao


AHahahah I love the spit of anger!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't go overboard with the gifs as they slow the site down or use spoiler tags


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

not to mention coming to this thread and seeing all this shit just looks pathetic


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You're acting real Vince like with that last statement.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Guys lay off the gifs. All the do is make loading pages take forever.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So I'm watching Halloween, and all I can say is that some of these people are stupid as fuck.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> So I'm watching Halloween, and all I can say is that some of these people are stupid as fuck.


The original or the Rob Zombie remake?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The original one.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's the best one. Been quite a few years since I saw it though.

Going to do a friday the 13th marathon for Haloween.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You guys seen the movie Husk?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah. Any good?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

@Bully, definitely. It's one of my favorite horror films. They're doing a marathon of the Halloween series, so it should be great. I haven't seen the other ones.

Not sure what I will do for Halloween. I'll either have a movie night with friends or probably go to a costume party or just fuck around and trick-or-treat.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Movie nights better Afaic I got invited to a costume party but don't really wanna go.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup everybody.

Looks like we are on the verge of hitting 10,000 before Halloween.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Scary huh. 

What are you doing for it?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nothing, really.

I don't have to worry about kids wanting candy because my apartment building doesn't allow trick or treating and I'm not even sure if this city does, with all the high crime rate.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I live in an apartment building too, the only way people can come in is if I buzz them in. So I don't need to worry.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I used to not be able to celebrate Halloween because of my parents' religious beliefs. My mom would always tell me that Halloween was the "devil's birthday".


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Funnily enough it was influenced by christians "all saints day" whilst christmas was originally a pagan festival


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

If Michael Myers has been locked up since he's a kid, how does he know how to drive?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He's just that awesome.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Wasn't that AmazingChamp guy banned at one point? They should ban his ass again, his threads are getting stale.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

All he does is advertise his YT anyway...


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Yup just like bad blood.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you watched amazingchump's youtube videos though? Shit's hilarious.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Have you watched amazingchump's youtube videos though? Shit's hilarious.


The one where he fakes a heart attack kills me everytime.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

At least his videos are funny to watch, Bad Bloods are just boring and awful. Talking of Youtube what the fuck have they done to the site, looks shit now


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> At least his videos are funny to watch, Bad Bloods are just boring and awful. Talking of Youtube what the fuck have they done to the site, looks shit now


It always was.

All it's good for is music and news.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuck math!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm dying here. Prof cant explain for shit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My lecturer has a thick indian accent. It's torture.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

If you're taught like shite you won't learn. That's what I say


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Shucky ducky quack quack


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bitch called me a geek when she saw the wrestlingforum Logo


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

M My teacher has a thick mexican accent so I can't understand shit in math.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

fuck her, and I mean fuck her. :draper


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nah, Would b too Easy. Challenging pussy leads to more enjoyable Sex.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

How big a bitch is she?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Skinny 6/10


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Meh...


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

sup everyone


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Having a good day


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol I guess this thread just wont end!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

When the world ends, all that's left will be cockroaches, Chuck Norris, Sheamus vs Del Rio and the jobbers thread.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Lol I guess this thread just wont end!


Just like the funny wrestling pics thread.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

<< likes WAGG's avatar


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just like the funny wrestling pics thread.


This could be like the Monday Night Wars...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> << likes WAGG's avatar


:cheer



Whap Me Jungles said:


> This could be like the Monday Night Wars...


Hope we're not the ones desperate for ratings replies near the end. :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Going Vince Russo in this bitch.

Edit: who is that btw?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Karla Lopez? 

10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

In Avy

It's *KARLA*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah I see. Nice. Love the latino girls


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not a 10 imo.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The new layout for youtube sucks balls.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Not a 10 imo.


Body. Her face looks a bit like a pre teen though


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

They change it like every 5 mins. I was just watching this vid on the front page that has 8 million views.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Meh, I like the YouTube layout.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I feel like icecream now. dat subliminal advertising


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread has made me learn about advertising more than any advertising classes could.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DualShock said:


> I received some weird video message from NoyK with flash cards. I am a little bit worried about him


Seriously thou...too soon?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello, my name is NoyK and I'm here to tell you about my never ending story.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The never ending stoooooory hmm hmm hmm hmm 

Love that movie


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Diiiirrrrrrrrty...*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She looks a bit like Posh Spice there, back when she was actually hot and not anorexic


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Those were the days


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

God dammit, why are asians perfect?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good genetics and because they eat right whilst other nationalities stuff processed crap into their bodies.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I guess the "small dick" rumour is just so that they don't appear inhuman.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

They are one step ahead of everyone.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Not a 10 imo.





SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I guess the "small dick" rumour is just so that they don't appear inhuman.


Asian girls are beautiful. Males? Not so much... You're missing the point.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's only fair. They get good looks it's only fair they get little wangs. Whilst black people get massive dongs but had to endure slavery. And white people are somewhere in the middle.

noracist


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Asian girls are beautiful. Males? Not so much... You're missing the point.


Imagine if all asian women and spanish men all f*cked eachother and all their babies made their own country.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That Karla chick is hot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Imagine if all asian women and spanish men all f*cked eachother and all their babies made their own country.


lol, I'll try. I have an Asian/Jamaican cousin. She looks more Asian than anything.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who said Noyk quit the forum? I can see him posting in the wrestling sections


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Would you bang? Shes in the secret story, portuguese version. Penthouse model


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He said it himself in a PM to a couple of us.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol, I'll try. I have an Asian/Jamaican cousin. She looks more Asian than anything.


How old? :westbrook2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> How old? :westbrook2


LOL, yeah, best not ask those questions all my siblings/cousins are mostly young. She's just the only asian breed in my family. Also saw the Noyk posting as well. He should really make a big deal of things. Just post.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

lol it's all good I'm just fucking around. I got a girl anyway.

He has said goodbye and came back that many times. He's like the band KISS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Or Jay Z :side:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Or John Cena :side:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> lol it's all good I'm just fucking around. I got a girl anyway.
> 
> He has said goodbye and came back that many times. He's like the band KISS


Or Cena.

EDIT: Dammit Andy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Or Jay Z :side:


Noy-K


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> lol it's all good I'm just fucking around. I got a girl anyway.
> 
> He has said goodbye and came back that many times. He's like the band KISS


Except people wanted to listen to KISS at one time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Or Cena.
> 
> EDIT: Dammit Andy.


:troll


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Being original feels good.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Would you bang? Shes in the secret story, portuguese version. Penthouse model


Portugal and Colombia has the hottest women. whats her name?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL, yeah, best not ask those questions all my siblings/cousins are mostly young. She's just the only asian breed in my family. Also saw *the Noyk* posting as well. He should really make a big deal of things. Just post.


Lol, THE Noyk.

We should start calling him IT.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

From the post your pic thread:



GothicBohemian said:


> I don't really care how internet folks see me, though I do apologize if I come across as bitchy. While I don't necessarily get on well with every single person I meet, believe it or not, I don't get called a bitch very often, online or in real life, so it does get my attention. It doesn't bother me, but it does sort of shock me that I'm viewed that way. Wow.
> 
> It certainly isn't my intent to be a bitch. I'd be working much harder at it if it was.
> 
> ...


Female Waz Perviz :lmao


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Lol, THE Noyk.
> 
> We should start calling him IT.


Who's we? Last time I checked, you weren't part of us.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Lol, THE Noyk.
> 
> We should start calling him IT.


LOL for a second I thought i made an error in my post.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Lol, THE Noyk.
> 
> *We* should start calling him IT.


The only "We" you belong to is NoyK, your alt Fluffy, Waz Perviz, Chap and the dude who asked where the mods are


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK turned his back on the Jobber Universe :no:

Oh and fuck off Sheamus


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Portugal and Colombia has the hottest women. whats her name?


Alexandra Ferreira, portuguese dj/penthouse model

I like to watch her on tv, she looks better in movement!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

DualShock said:


> The only "We" you belong to is NoyK, your alt Fluffy, Waz Perviz, Chap and the dude who asked where the mods are


But WHERE ARE THE MODS??? :lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Alexandra Ferreira, portuguese dj/penthouse model
> 
> I like to watch her on tv, she looks better in movement!


Not bad, not bad

What the hell happened here?



Spoiler















That gives a whole new meaning to Boots to Asses :rocky


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus getting killed in here

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This is just no-holds-barred murder up in here


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The way it should be. Notice how Sheamus isn't responding.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I used to have to do all the work, now I just sit back and watch


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> But WHERE ARE THE MODS??? :lol












I should be MOD!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> I used to have to do all the work, now I just sit back and watch


Like a CEO should.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Kinda feel bad for the kid
He is persistent gotta give him that

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Kinda feel bad for the kid
> He is persistent gotta give him that












Long live CMWit


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Whats the deal with Noyk anyway? He once pm'ed me and he seemed nice


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

ЦㅠᎥحᎾᎠе ᏝᎾᏝ


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Yep. I'm getting killed and battered.

On the internet unk2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's metaphorical Sheamus.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Long live CMWit


I am becoming a softie in my old age lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Asian girls are beautiful. Males? Not so much... You're missing the point.


Whatumean? Korean boys gettin all that pussy over there. BIG BANG


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Yep. I'm getting killed and battered.
> 
> On the internet unk2


You got to face it, if you are killed and bathered in the internet, a place where you can morph yourself into pretty much anything you want then let's face it... It can be a rmirror reflection of your life. Or not. Who cares anyway.

Here is a random gif


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice new Lion King gimmick you got there.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sheamus has done some dumb shit. And what?

If you've never done dumb shit then you're one boring muthafucka.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

He's a good kid maybe we can cut him one last break? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

The only thing that still pisses me off about sheamus is that he quit the forum only to come back a few days later. Other then that he's ok, when he's not being a cunt.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

In this forum, goodbye = BRB


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> The only thing that still pisses me off about sheamus is that he quit the forum only to come back a few days later. Other then that he's ok, when he's not being a cunt.


Yeah, that was some dumb shit. The Fluffykins thing gave everyone a good laugh though. That kind of shit is gold dust these days.

That and stalkers accidentally humiliating themselves.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't HL clear him of the fluffykin acct?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, but I didn't. :hoff


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Anark said:


> Yeah, but I didn't. :hoff


rimo


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Anark said:


> Yeah, but I didn't. :hoff


I had not realized this 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The only way he can clear his name is if he holds up a sign with his username on it, a copy of the Romanian times and his photo ID while reciting the alphabet backwards.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I challenge everyone to find a proper shit Sheamus post made in the last month.

The rage quit thread and Fluffykins don't count.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Take your pick http://www.wrestlingforum.com/search.php?searchid=1445846


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The *jobbers* Thread
Views: 89,242
Posted By SheamusO'Shaunessy
Re: The *jobbers* Thread

Imagine if all asian women and spanish men all f*cked eachother and all their babies made their own country.

How about this?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> The *jobbers* Thread
> Views: 89,242
> Posted By SheamusO'Shaunessy
> Re: The *jobbers* Thread
> ...


Yeah not the best post but then again credit for using his imagination? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Imagine if all asian women and spanish men all f*cked eachother and all their babies made their own country.
> 
> How about this?


What's proper shit about that? Have you ever imagined what would happen if all Asian women fucked Spanish men and their babies made their own country?

First of all, how exactly are they going to meet and not be hindered by all the Asian men and Spanish women? What have the Asian women and Spanish men done to all the Asian men and Spanish women? What the fucking fuck has happened to them in this proposed circumstance? Are we talking about another Final Sorution here?

Secondly, where the bloody hell are their babies going to make their own country? We don't need another Israel.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That gave me an idea. I made a game of it in the games/trivia section


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

:kobe Sheamus uses a proxy server, he's able to change his ip when ever possible.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mystical said:


> :kobe Sheamus uses a proxy server, he's able to change his ip when ever possible.


Man I am fucking old that was Greek to me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

An ip address is like your house address. It's unique and identifies who you are on the internet. To see if someone is a rejoiner they can see if they have the same ip address. But a proxy server basically gives you a different ip address, hence fooling the mods who check.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> An ip address is like your house address. It's unique and identifies who you are on the internet. To see if someone is a rejoiner they can see if they have the same ip address. But a proxy server basically gives you a different ip address, hence fooling the mods who check.


I try not concern myself with such trivial things like this 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anark here is one:



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Cerbs is not the best.
> 
> That is Warren Zevon.
> And Pera.
> Oh, and Bad Blood.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Anark here is one:


Yeah, I read that one. Still don't quite understand what he meant by it.

I think he was talking about the worst posters. As in, Cerbs is not the best of the worst or something. I dunno.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

play my new game i created http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/641193-find-dumb-post-poster-above-you-game.html


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Yeah, I read that one. Still don't quite understand what he meant by it.


He must be living in a parallel universe


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Best of the worst maybe?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You jobbers need to help me. Everytime I open firefox only this shit appears. What am I supposed to fucking do?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf is firefox?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Opened a porn gif when I clicked the image


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> wtf is firefox?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


It's a browser used to view websites like facebook, google and so forth. Like you use internet explorer


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Please don't troll around this is serious.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> It's a browser used to view websites like facebook, google and so forth. Like you use internet explorer


Ah I see

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Turn your computer on and off. Having a problem with my google chrome where it will when I open a webpage it will just turn into a blank tab. But works fine when I have it in incognito mode


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> You jobbers need to help me.


Oh, okay. Let me know if you want my help as well.



R.K.O Peep said:


> Turn your computer on and off.


Yeah, and then try whacking it really hard.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Yeah, and then try whacking it really hard.


IYKWIM


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

If the problem persists maybe desinstall firefox and try to do it again?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf is deinstall?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> Opened a porn gif when I clicked the image


Good thing I read this. chrome's been having some serious issues lately. But still have the urge to use it and consider it the best browser.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

on and off didn't work and is there really no other way instead of reinstall?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Alright, lads.

Just got in from work. What's the lowdown here then?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Alright, lads.
> 
> Just got in from work. What's the lowdown here then?


RS has downloaded some dodgy porn and his firefox is broke :troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> on and off didn't work and is there really no other way instead of reinstall?


Would be the best option. Don't want to lose your bookmarks?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

There seems to be some some posters scared of women in rants tdy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe the problem is the browser? You could wait till tomorrow to see if the problem is still there...and then consider to desinstall it. I am a total noob with informatic stuff.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You can just export your bookmarks somewhere on your pc, then import them again when you're done.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Suffering a rebuff.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I've just heard that Viagra are releasing a new James Bond-themed pill for the release of the new 007 movie.

Apparently, it makes you Roger Moore.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> I've just heard that Viagra are releasing a new James Bond-themed pill for the release of the new 007 movie.
> 
> Apparently, it makes you Roger Moore.


Ryback always takes a viagra before he has a match. That's why he's so stiff in the ring.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FEED ME PUSSY


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

FEED ME WHORE


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Jusf attempted a visit to the wwe section
That was a mistake

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I usually just go there for unintentional laughs


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I might have to go and share one of my outrageous wrestling opinions soon.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Linda Perry the lead singer of 4nb had a great solo album called "In Flight" you should check it out


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

He means uninstall.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Soooo, hi! My name is Boxxxyyyy :3










After all these years and the desire to sniff her dirty knickers hasn't passed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mystical said:


> He means uninstall.


He means to reformat...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> I've just heard that Viagra are releasing a new James Bond-themed pill for the release of the new 007 movie.
> 
> Apparently, it makes you Roger Moore.





BULLY said:


> Ryback always takes a viagra before he has a match. That's why he's so stiff in the ring.


Feed me Moore


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Linda Perry the lead singer of 4nb had a great solo album called "In Flight" you should check it out


In flight is an excellent album
I hv some affection for her being from my state






Mystical said:


> He means uninstall.


Sarcasm my friend 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My head just exploded


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Speaking of Bond:

Sean Connery's agent: 'I have an audition for you tomorrow. Shall we say 10ish?'
Sean: 'But I don't even own a racket!'


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol at people not getting my sarcasm in that Cerbs comment.
Lol at Anark defending a lost cause
Lol if Bully's new game doesn't turn into a "You suck" "no, you suck" thread
Lol at the fact that NoyK reads all rants


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Watched Main Event. Was rather shitty episode. Next weeks main event looks awesome though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Lol at people not getting my sarcasm in that Cerbs comment.
> Lol at Anark defending a lost cause
> Lol if Bully's new game doesn't turn into a "You suck" "no, you suck" thread
> Lol at the fact that NoyK reads all rants


It was one person, and it was no doubt because you're a bad mong.

You're off your barnet.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Lol at people not getting my sarcasm in that Cerbs comment.
> Lol at Anark defending a lost cause
> Lol if Bully's new game doesn't turn into a "You suck" "no, you suck" thread
> Lol at the fact that NoyK reads all rants


Lol at the fact you quit and came back 4 days later.....


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Ryback? Are you fucking serious?


Because of:



Anark said:


> Who would I push?
> 
> 1. Ryback because he hasn't been booked strongly enough.


:lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ryback's been made to look like a weak bitch. :side:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

*I am going to watch tna tonight I have not watched since Velvet Sky left so maybe one of you jobbers who watches it can tell me what has happened lately?By the way my move from texas back to cali is taking way too long.. God I wish I could move now lmao.*


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Asians, Karla, Roidback, and Sheamus being all erratic.

Sam, Aces & 8s, Devon joined them, Bully Ray has turned face, and Hardy is WHC again but this time is less awesome.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *I am going to watch tna tonight I have not watched since Velvet Sky left so maybe one of you jobbers who watches it can tell me what has happened lately?By the way my move from texas back to cali is taking way too long.. God I wish I could move now lmao.*


Fuck. A lot has happened in that time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Bad timing to start watching again. Should have been watching through the Summer.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn, you really haven't watched since Sky left? Holy shit. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That Skermac is the most idiotic poster. Fuck.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Guys, I'm leaving.

It's been tough, honestly, and I can't take it anymore. 

I'm going away forever. Bye.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Guys, I'm leaving.
> 
> It's been tough, honestly, and I can't take it anymore.
> 
> I'm going away forever. Bye.


See ya in 4 days


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RAY TURNED FACE?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, sort of


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I see, it's all a part of the bigger swerve picture. Bully will be a tweener, get the peeps on his side for a bit, then reunite with Devon. Then Spike dudley will appear out of nowhere and win the world title.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

That's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate fire fox.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I think (hope) Bully will go to heel when this Aces and Eights stuff is over. If he's going to win the World title he needs to be heel for it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It'd be good to see Devon and Bully heeling it up together again. Be just like old times.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Sorry guys, I have returned from my exile. I have thought long and hard, and found myself a new spiritual strength after trekking to Mt. Totally Full of Wisdom... -Erg. 

I hope you guys will take me back. 
I shall proceed to buy a premium account and change my account to something cryptic, and suck up to random users.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Guys, I'm leaving.
> 
> It's been tough, honestly, and I can't take it anymore.
> 
> I'm going away forever. Bye.


:kobe So, you will be here the same time tomarrow?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That's not my best work tbh. Used to post booking gold when I first joined. Pretty sure peeps thought I was a troll when I first joined. Check my first thread when I joined, at least I think it was.

:lmao back when light humor was allowed.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/509168-should-ring-announce-table-inducted-into-hof.html


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol at you thinking my boy Zankman is serious.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Guys, I've got a confession to make...

I'm leaving.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Whatever happened to that school thread?

EDIT: Lol at Zankman pulling a Sheamus.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's not my best work tbh. Used to post booking gold when I first joined. Pretty sure peeps thought I was a troll when I first joined. Check my first thread when I joined, at least I think it was.
> 
> :lmao back when light humor was allowed.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/509168-should-ring-announce-table-inducted-into-hof.html


Hahaha! BOSS!


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Na I knew he was joking. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Zankman Jack said:


> Guys, I've got a confession to make...
> 
> I'm leaving.


Geez, can't you PM it. :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tables are awesome


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Was that your first Thread Swagger? Strike.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Turns out the 1 guy didn't leave, as speculated.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I didn't know trolling was taken so serious on the site. And never really went into rants until I became premium, so I just wanted to have a little fun with a funny thought I had.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's my first thread. It was so bad it didn't get any replies
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/616361-wwe-theme-song.html


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol Zank


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Turns out the 1 guy didn't leave, as speculated.


I no*yk*ticed that.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Tables are awesome


So are chairs.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

And tacks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Here's my first thread. It was so bad it didn't get any replies
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/616361-wwe-theme-song.html


lol, I think it's because there has been a lot of those ones made. So it gradually got less attention.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol, I think it's because there has been a lot of those ones made. So it gradually got less attention.


And I thought I was being original lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's not my best work tbh. Used to post booking gold when I first joined. Pretty sure peeps thought I was a troll when I first joined. Check my first thread when I joined, at least I think it was.
> 
> :lmao back when light humor was allowed.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/509168-should-ring-announce-table-inducted-into-hof.html


FIVE PAGES OF PURE JOY.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> And I thought I was being original lol


Yeah, some deserve to be cut some slack for not realizing that these thread have been made before. When they just recently joined.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's not my best work tbh. Used to post booking gold when I first joined. Pretty sure peeps thought I was a troll when I first joined. Check my first thread when I joined, at least I think it was.
> 
> :lmao back when light humor was allowed.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/509168-should-ring-announce-table-inducted-into-hof.html


This thread should be made again, with the exact same OP, in the exact same section it was made in before, and then closed after fifty posts and compared with the original.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

WAGG I assume people hated you because you were a Swagger fan? He's not liked very much on here.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

My first rant thread:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/631242-i-fucking-hate-seagulls-all-birds-general.html


:lol Also as far as my very first thread goes, I was so intrigued with the be the booker section that it was the place where I made my very first thread.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/630097-xpw-nation-violence.html

It's actually pretty good but I got bored of it quickly.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I decided to come back and give this place a try. 

---

Quick, suggestions: League of Legends or Shootmania Storm?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I remember that. Some of the pics in that thread were quite good


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm really proud of the first thread I started. It got one reply.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/589566-meaning-term-burial-bury.html


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao Going through that table thread!


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I remember that. Some of the pics in that thread were quite good


:lol Yeah we need more rants like that. This section is just sad at the moment.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> I'm really proud of the first thread I started. It got one reply.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/589566-meaning-term-burial-bury.html


And the one reply had no relevance to the Original post whatsoever


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> And the one reply had no relevance to the Original post whatsoever


Yeah it did, the guy put the quote I quoted in his sig for ages.

DAT IMPACT


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

ohhhh okay.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Chapo, I showed my homies your music and they like that shit.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gangsta love. At least their trousers are already half off.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

G'night boys & Sam

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> Gangsta love. At least their trousers are already half off.


unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night Witty


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I rapped today.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Good looking on that, you_heard.


My first thread here got over 30 replies.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/562669-so-after-mitb-time-john-cena-go-heel.html


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cena heel turn thread lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

No problem. Your shit is going to spread over here fa sho.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How original.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao My first three threads involved some kind of gripe about people mis-using the term 'buried'.

It still fucking fucks me off. It's not that difficult a fucking concept.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Undertaker got buried


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I only create quality threads.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Cena heel turn thread lol


Yeah, it seems weird that my first thread was a thread done approximately 750 times since.


But, I had took a break for a few months and came back during the RTWM and thats when I got all kinds of shit for being a Cena fan. It was only 1 guy, who daily, would admit to being a Cena fan like me, except he believed Cena was the GOAT, so not only was I often bickering with the Cena haters, but I was bickering with the lone Cena mark at the time, who came off as a 10 year old and believing it's still real.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

No replies :kobe4
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...portant-now-than-when-wwe-under-pressure.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/598233-invasion-how-would-you-book.html


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

My first thread lol.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/591238-wwe-belts-actually-made-real-gold.html


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Was that that Svet guy?

And you weren't exactly the lone guy, but I get your point.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I only create quality threads.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/608298-fap-fap-fap.html

unk2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/639343-heelkris.html

My first thread. Sweet justice in the morning.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

My first rant:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/608298-fap-fap-fap.html
:austin

edit: lol bully posted it already.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/639343-heelkris.html
> 
> My first thread. Sweet justice in the morning.


That was a pretty good first thread


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Was that that Svet guy?
> 
> And you weren't exactly the lone guy, but I get your point.


Naw, I didn't encounter him till quite some time after WM.

The guy I'm talking about had a Rick Martel avatar and I think his username was The Model.

But, it's like SVET replaced him because he spewed some of the most retarded shit I ever heard in my life. I'm pretty sure he was the only guy here (and probably in the world) that found John Cena/Michael Cole entertaining. He even called it the greatest ending to RAW in a long time, completely ignoring Brock's return and the amazing Rock/Cena promos that would close the show. He was actually more entertained by a guy being stripped to his underwear and covered in BBQ sauce.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yesterday was unbearable for me. I smoked weed with a cute girl and I was quiet as hell. I didn't know what the fuck to talk about.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

First thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/533941-uk-tna-fans.html


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Only special girls love shy guys.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Yesterday was unbearable for me. I smoked weed with a cute girl and I was quiet as hell. I didn't know what the fuck to talk about.


Shit, I would have just said "So, nice weather today". That always gets a conversation started.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Naw, I didn't encounter him till quite some time after WM.
> 
> The guy I'm talking about had a Rick Martel avatar and I think his username was The Model.
> 
> But, it's like SVET replaced him because he spewed some of the most retarded shit I ever heard in my life. I'm pretty sure he was the only guy here (and probably in the world) that found John Cena/Michael Cole entertaining. He even called it the greatest ending to RAW in a long time, completely ignoring Brock's return and the amazing Rock/Cena promos that would close the show. He was actually more entertained by a guy being stripped to his underwear and covered in BBQ sauce.


Lord, that finish had me cringing for soo long. :lol

Eh. 

---
Since we are doing threads: 
My first thread was rather... Yeah, basic :http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt-superstars-main-event/619503-question-regarding-nxt-fcw.html

My second thread was more interesting: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/619882-mark-henry-can-he-return-equal-ratings-once-more.html

Another early thread that is apparently still going: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/623157-interpret-previous-posters-signature-s.html

I had a few "5 pagers" and such threads around 4-5-6 pages in the WWE/RAW/Smackdown! sections, and one about a random picture about Apple in Anything.

But, here we go, my pride and joy, by far the biggest one I made:
CM PUNK <3 RESPECT

5 star rating, lolz.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Shit, I would have just said "So, nice weather today". That always gets a conversation started.


That's true. I am usually shy meeting new girls.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Only special girls love shy guys.


unk3


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Your best Thread was you quoting funny shit from LivePPV discussions the day after.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Yesterday was unbearable for me. I smoked weed with a cute girl and I was quiet as hell. I didn't know what the fuck to talk about.


When I don't know what to say I just pull my wiener out of my pants. Try it and you will be mildly surprised :cena2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Girls love a guy who can make them laugh


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Your best Thread was you quoting funny shit from LivePPV discussions the day after.


Oh, fuck, how could I forget? It got a few replies, must've confused me.

Ultimate hilarity


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah yes the Summerslam quote thread. Good shit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> When I don't know what to say I just pull my wiener out of my pants. Try it and you will be mildly surprised :cena2


That actually crossed my mind a few times lol. I'm suppose see her tomorrow, I think lol.



BULLY said:


> Girls love a guy who can make them laugh


I'll make her laugh with my penis :cena2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Girls love a guy who can make them laugh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My games not doing very well so far


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

is it just me or does every browser not named fire fox suck?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whatever


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Opera is cool.

Zank: Make another one for HIAC. Worst PPV ever will do it over a 100 times. Calling it now


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Rockin' these guns


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Chrome. man. Chrome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Opera is cool.
> 
> Zank: Make another one for HIAC. Worst PPV ever will do it over a 100 times. Calling it now


Ah, yes, I totally forgot about opera. i'm using safari right now. unk


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Summerslam 2012, Mysterio comes out in a Batman like costume*




Trifektah said:


> Why is Rey dressed like Catwoman?





Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I thought he was supposed to be Missy Elliot, but what do I know.



:lol :lol :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Just seen BULLY's pic. Nice muscles man. I'll think twice before fighting you lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Chrome. man. Chrome.


Somehow chrome always linked me to about:blank or some shit.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Chrome. man. Chrome.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/210231-chromeman.html


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Just seen BULLY's pic. Nice muscles man. I'll think twice before fighting you lol.


lol you did wanna fight me iirc


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I reckon I could take Bully.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> But, it's like SVET replaced him because he spewed some of the most retarded shit I ever heard in my life. I'm pretty sure he was the only guy here (and probably in the world) that found John Cena/Michael Cole entertaining. He even called it the greatest ending to RAW in a long time, completely ignoring Brock's return and the amazing Rock/Cena promos that would close the show. He was actually more entertained by a guy being stripped to his underwear and covered in BBQ sauce.


Yeah, I remember it how he marked out in the Raw thread during the John Cena vs. Michael Cole match and posted stuff like "Get him Cena!" "That's my boy" "Michael Cole you gonna pay" and "Cowabunga"


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Gorilla Warfare, Jessie Pinkman style.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1PIaEAeRB5O


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> lol you did wanna fight me iirc


You bet.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I could take Bully.


If I had a chainsaw :side:


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Chrome has some issues with Flash for me, but I still like it the most. 

@Sono
I doubt that I will be doing another quotes thread again. I got all my quotes "live", I was doing it while watching SS live. Wouldn't feel the same just doing it after the PPV. Also, there is no way I am staying up so late when I have school/college. 

I'll probably have to wait, well, until next Summer. :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

> let triple H do what he needs to. Brock Lesnar is a big muscle bound retard for even coming back when he probably wasn't wanted. Triple H needs to re think taking on someone who has been wrestling or fighting for awhile. Triple H does not get in the ring that much. If he wants to wrestle, he should give up COO





> its not Going to happen Triple h he not Game over for him he doing his Job COO if wwe Board of the Directiors they want to Triple h he to Stay on wwe Raw then GM AJ she will let him doing his job and hi love this Company and his always doing his Job dont Give me Wrong


Good times.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I eat chainsaws for breakfast


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, I also posted a huge post with quotes from the marks, from Twitter and Facebook. :lol

Wasn't my thread, though.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, there's the time difference on Sunday, so we get HIAC 1 hour earlier. I might watch the first hour for whatever reason.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was gonna post a rant on the dumb quotes from the wrestling sections until I realised that cerbs did it first with the A-Lister threads


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Oh, fuck, how could I forget? It got a few replies, must've confused me.
> 
> Ultimate hilarity


:lmao :lmao :lmao
Someone should do it again after the Hell in a Cell PPV

@RevolverSnake
Opera browser is great. I use it right now and have no complains except of watching YouTube videos.

Speaking of older threads. This one should be sticky
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/629796-heres-why-i-hate-dislike-porn-me-its-rape.html

Oh, and look at this thread Sheamus made 4 months ago. Never noticed it before
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/629828-im-baaaack.html


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So, I got dishonored from a friend and it is kinda cool but I think I would be a bit disapointed if I had payed like 60 bucks for that.

But I like to watch youtube videos unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I like dishonored I got it for pc, because I don't really like playing fps on console


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao at the Sheamus Thread.



> Bottomline is, better get used to me, cause i'm here for the long run.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm so bored.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I like dishonored I got it for pc, because I don't really like playing fps on console


I have it for ps3. Yeah, I like it and maybe I will love it, I'm just at the second mission but I just couldn't imagin spending all that money on this game, you know?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think my game of the year is Borderlands 2 even though Claptrap is annoying as fuck


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

AC3 in a couple of days! :mark:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've got too many half completed games as it is


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I havn't played it yet and probably won't in some time. Reagrding goty I could imagin Hitman being a candidate.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sleeping dogs is pretty good too haven't played hitman


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I didn't know that if you kill a chicken in Skyrim you get chased by people.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, Hitman is realesed next month. unk


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I hopr RB6 Patriots will come out in Jan. but my fear is that it won't come out until around april 2013. Fuck!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyway I'm off to bed. Night


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Night Bully.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I like dishonored I got it for pc, because I don't really like playing fps on console


Like any sensible human being. :lol

Night.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I didn't know that if you kill a chicken in Skyrim you get chased by people.


That's hardly fair. All you wanted was a chicken nugget or two.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> That's hardly fair. All you wanted was a chicken nugget or two.


I know. :lol


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just saw for the first time the movie Apollo 13. Great movie, based on true story right?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon RR '93 I just watched. Pretty good match. It's up on Youtube.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

check out their match at kotr 93, too. it's shorter, but just as good.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Y u guys stop posting


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Y u guys stop posting


Because Impact.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Is sucking...

Also, what if a kid was a mod on WF?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Impact = Bad?

Does not compute.
It ain't 2009.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

2009? Ahh yes, the year of screwups.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Gotdamn, Bully over in the picture thread looking like a bouncer that knocks muthafuckas out for a living.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Chapo, I thought you were skinny.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Naw. I used to be a lot bigger, at max I was about 235-245.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I imagined you to be big and burly.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Naw. I used to be a lot bigger, at max I was about 235-245.


Now how much?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

According to my scale, I weigh 202.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

*Hey people.. I see I'm back in the green.I keep getting red repped from sXe and I guess he has a ton of rep power which is why I was in the red to begin with.I'm hella bored right now because I'm had to pack everything up for my trip back to cali.. *


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I'm surprised this thread has only had 1 comment in the past 4 hours. Guess all the other jobbers are sleep.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

*Yea this thread is going down hill fast so that could be the reason for it being dead right now..*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Also, it's a few other threads here active with many of this threads most active posters.

But, it was good while it lasted. Some funny moments and a couple of creeps and pussies exterminated.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Samantha™ said:


> *Hey people.. I see I'm back in the green.I keep getting red repped from sXe and I guess he has a ton of rep power which is why I was in the red to begin with.I'm hella bored right now because I'm had to pack everything up for my trip back to cali.. *


How much dick did you suck to accomplish that?

:troll



El Chapo said:


> Well, I'm surprised this thread has only had 1 comment in the past 4 hours. Guess all the other jobbers are sleep.


Going downhill because that cunt Samantha returned.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

We really peak at the times other threads don't because most of the jobbers aren't from the USA


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *Yea this thread is going down hill fast so that could be the reason for it being dead right now..*


Its the second time you come here and say that. Why would you say it is dead?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

It's really not dead. Not everyone's awake yet.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Small boobs are people too.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

But they aren't as good.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Have a nice weekend fam. Go hard or stay home. Amen


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am still throwing up from my night out on Wendesday


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sucks when that happens


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Even worse when you really need to vomit to feel better and you just seem unable to accomplish that ahah I hate it when I'm having lots of fun and suddenly people tell me I'm getting really pale, its an instant buzz killer


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh fuck, don't remind me. I had that a few years back, I was up all night, it was awful.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

unk3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TNA was ok. 

Devon: You're right, I can't deny it, SCREW DEM IDIOTS. LOL @ that. Aries was awesome, and the ME was nice. Also the KO match was nice for more reasons than 1.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Impact was ok and I like Jeff's new theme combine with Heel Aries and Devon was just hilarious. LOL


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

meh


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Está tudo a dormir!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

TNA was better than last week. Still kind of concerned at the general direction of the company.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

fire fox why do you fuck me like this?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Get a new web browser.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *Yea this thread is going down hill fast so that could be the reason for it being dead right now..*


Are you that dumb? Wow.

---

Chrome is still boss, even though I have to start up Firefox to play flash games and view streams.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My chrome is being a pain in the ass atm


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin fellas

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Mornin fellas
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Good afternoon to ya, as well. 

And stop posting from that DROID RAZR already. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> Impact was ok and I like Jeff's new theme combine with Heel Aries and Devon was just hilarious. LOL


Could barely hear Hardy theme tbh. lol

I agree with andersonasshole900 The show was super WWE reject heavy last night.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I hate the term "WWE reject".

I'd go into why, but that's for another day.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I still don't get this concept of "TNA = bad". 

I also dislike "WWE reject". It implies that they weren't good enough for WWE or something. In most cases, they are more than good enough.
See: Bully and Devon.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> *I still don't get this concept of "TNA = bad". *
> 
> I also dislike "WWE reject". It implies that they weren't good enough for WWE or something. In most cases, they are more than good enough.
> See: Bully and Devon.


2010 says hi. It's a shame TNA hasn't recovered from that yet.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Zankman Jack said:


> I still don't get this concept of "TNA = bad".
> 
> I also dislike "WWE reject". It implies that they weren't good enough for WWE or something. In most cases, they are more than good enough.
> See: Bully and Devon.


Oh, they were. But WWE sees it differently for many reasons.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ass. Tits.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> 2010 says hi. It's a shame TNA hasn't recovered from that yet.


Oh, I know, both '09 and '10. Hard times.
Things really changed in late 2011 and in 2012 - for the better.
There are many who are "concerned" with TNA right now, and as Bully said - it has a lot to do with Dixie not wanting to take risks - to leave the awful Impact Zone and to put the focus strongly on guys like Ion, Magnus and Aries. 

"Nah, Hardy, RVD and Hogan/Sting/Bully/Devon will carry the show."

As good as they may be (or were), it's a bad choice to have them in the "driver's seat", instead of, frankly, being second fiddle.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh, they were. But WWE sees it differently for many reasons.


You mean that WWE sees ex-WWE stars in TNA as rejects?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Good afternoon to ya, as well.
> 
> And stop posting from that DROID RAZR already. :lol


Lol workin on a big project at work and no internet access during

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh, they were. But WWE sees it differently for many reasons.


I could see why.

Also, how many times has Styles been TNA WHC?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Lol workin on a big project at work and no internet access during
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Then get to workin'.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I could see why.
> 
> Also, how many times has Styles been TNA WHC?


Only once, surprisingly.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Please, change the topic.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just saw my quote in Sono's sig. :draper


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sup guys.

I just watched a weird porn version of Scooby Doo. I'll link you in messages if you want


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Then get to workin'.


Multitasking 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I just saw my quote in Sono's sig. :draper


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

No one quotes me in their sig.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


MOAR MOAR MOAR


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Sup guys.
> 
> I just watched a weird porn version of Scooby Doo. I'll link you in messages if you want


:shock:talk:| What the?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My new uniform at work looks vile.....


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> My new uniform at work looks vile.....


Now I want a sweet tea to go with my sweet leaf

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> I could see why.
> 
> Also, how many times has Styles been TNA WHC?


Not sure. His last one was with flair and lost it to RVD I think.

But wait...

Has anybody seen the Nicki/Cassie vid?

It's kinda crazy, and you may hate it, but Cassie looked so damn sexy. Haven't seen anything from her in a bit. 






(Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Now I want a sweet tea to go with my sweet leaf
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


My trousers are the colour of leaves.....


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Multitasking
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Reduces your overall quality of what you have done. 



Whap Me Jungles said:


> Sup guys.
> 
> I just watched a weird porn version of Scooby Doo. I'll link you in messages if you want


I think I watched some of it. The guy playing Shaggy was very committed to his role.



R.K.O Peep said:


> My new uniform at work looks vile.....


Like what?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> My trousers are the colour of leaves.....


I prefer to not know the color of your trousers 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Zankman Jack said:


> Reduces your overall quality of what you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


horrible?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Wait a minute, in that scooby doo porn, is there a dude dressed as a dog?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Basically boys wear yellow shirts, girls wear pickle green shirts and we all have purple hats. Looks like a my little pot threw up on me


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Wait a minute, in that scooby doo porn, is there a dude dressed as a dog?


Nah.

That must be the deal-breaker for you. ;/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Basically boys wear yellow shirts, girls wear pickle green shirts and we all have purple hats. Looks like a my little pot threw up on me


FRUITY PEBBLES!!! :Rock4


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Anyone ever listen to Meek Mill?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah. Heard a song a while back called don't panic


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not sure. His last one was with flair and lost it to RVD I think.
> 
> But wait...
> 
> ...


He should get better treatment.:no:

That hair on Cassie is UGH!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I randomly found his new album while browsing a download site, and for no reason at all (and not knowing who the hell he is), I downloaded the whole album.

Not bad, really. Seems like decent rap, for the modern age.

Even though Rick Ross is there. :lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

sup jobbers.
Today I celebrate my religious holiday so I am a little busy but I think of you jobbers and pre-11ers


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> He should get better treatment.:no:
> 
> That hair on Cassie is UGH!


the green, or the one side shaved in general? :side:

Meek, and Ross and maybach are tight, I guess and do a lot of collabs with young money.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> the green, or the one side shaved in general? :side:
> 
> Meek, and *Ross* and maybach are tight, I guess and do a lot of collabs with young money.


Both. :gun:

If you say so. :side:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> MOAR MOAR MOAR


DAT camera work.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

What holiday, Dualshock?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Wait a minute, in that scooby doo porn, is there a dude dressed as a dog?


Apparently Scooby's gone missing. So they go to the spooky mansion to find him, and sex happens.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> Both. :gun:
> 
> If you say so. :side:


I mean I think they're tight...

Also, yes, Cassie was a lot hotter before the odd haircut, but she has the looks to rock it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Listening to Dishwalla this morning nice and relaxing 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone watching Derren Brown's new show tonight?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Apparently Scooby's gone missing. So they go to the spooky mansion to find him, and sex happens.


Classic storytelling.



andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone watching Derren Brown's new show tonight?


Who is that?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zank Google him. He has some awesome stuff.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Just my shitty as luck....My goddamn DS lite broke in half while fixing it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Just my shitty as luck....My goddamn DS lite broke in half while fixing it.


Damn no luck w/ tech this week eh?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I see "Illusionist". 

Not that I don't like that, but just... Meh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> Just my shitty as luck....My goddamn DS lite broke in half while fixing it.


Sucks. I would be just as pissed.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> I see "Illusionist".
> 
> Not that I don't like that, but just... Meh.


He fucks with people's minds. Like with tonight's show he will be convincing somebody the world has ended.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Damn no luck w/ tech this week eh?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Nope.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't jinx it...


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

inb4 your PC breaks.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

How can it get any worse?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Classic storytelling.


The best "bad" lines are Daphne being an idiot as usual


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> The best "bad" lines are Daphne being an idiot as usual


These parodies are so intriguing for me. What is the driving force behind them?

Do people really want to see "Real Life" Daphne and Velma so much?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> These parodies are so intriguing for me. What is the driving force behind them?
> 
> Do people really want to see "Real Life" Daphne and Velma so much?


What about the simpsons parody? Yellow women being fucked by yellow cocks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Probably for the shits and giggles for the most part. All I know is the chick who played pebbles in the flinstones parody, was hot. That's pretty much the only one I watched.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Probably for the shits and giggles for the most part. All I know is the chick who played pebbles in the flinstones parody, was hot. That's pretty much the only one I watched.


If anyone at all is playing Pebbles you've got a serious issue right there.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The spider man one is also funny, in the kiss part especially ahahah


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> If anyone at all is playing Pebbles you've got a serious issue right there.


LOL, to be fair...I think there was an adult version of pebbles at some point.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> The spider man one is also funny, in the kiss part especially ahahah


Upside down blowjob? Seems legit


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Upside down blowjob? Seems legit


lol

totally legit. xD


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

@ JT Martin










Also, forgot she had revealing pics leaked.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We're playing a game now. It's called "Top the previous gif" refering to women body parts of course. Rep for him who actually topped. I start:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Would smash you in this, but I am in a NSFW area atm, so, maybe another time.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> FRUITY PEBBLES!!! :Rock4


Pretty much lol


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> @ JT Martin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ass.

I know, but I wish Nicki had those kind of photos.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> That ass.
> 
> I know, but I wish Nicki had those kind of photos.


heh, that will be the day...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

She did have a nip slip recently


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> She did have a nip slip recently


Jesus fuck, my memory is horrible, :lmao

Also...(Y)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy shit, for some reason I don't know fire fox is working again!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> heh, that will be the day...


:side:


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Is that a grammar error or a pun in your sig?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Possibly both


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Went outside to the shop, and fucking hell it's suddenly cold. Winter be 'pproaching.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

It's snowing like a motherfucker all over the north-east today.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't wait for winter, because then I can wear my awesome coat.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Under two months until Christmas too. Time has fucking flown this year.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

9365


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuckers killing the game.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> 9365


Fuck off.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Fuck off.


Can I fuck on?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll take that as a maybe.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Do you know what I'm thinking, all this weird weather could be a sign of...

THE END OF THE WORLD

DUN DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUN.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ni**a don't joke.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Do you know what I'm thinking, all this weird weather could be a sign of...
> 
> THE END OF THE WORLD
> 
> DUN DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUN.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We all gonna die!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


>


Embed-blocked YT vid is embed-blocked.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Embed-blocked YT vid is embed-blocked.


I feel fine.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice botch Sheamus.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I feel fine.


That reminds me: how long has it been since I put some REM on?

TOO LONG.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Nice botch Sheamus.


Thanks. Takes a lot of skill.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

My only friend the end.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Snake kill Sheamus for me.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Snake kill Sheamus for me.


Mercy.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Snake kill Sheamus for me.


If you're good at something never do it for free.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> If you're good at something never do it for free.


Is that from Hitman?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Is that from Hitman?


Joker said that.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

What's your problem with Sheamus?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> If you're good at something never do it for free.


I'll pay you in tea, being English and all.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

What is this snow you speak of?

Also: Anderson vs Sheamus, round 562.

Sorta like ADR vs Sheamus.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Joker said that.


47 > Joker



Dunk20 said:


> What's your problem with Sheamus?


You must be new.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't like tea.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> What is this snow you speak of?
> 
> Also: Anderson vs Sheamus, round 562.
> 
> Sorta like ADR vs Sheamus.


I'm no Mexican.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> 47 > Joker
> 
> 
> 
> You must be new.


Forget I asked.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I'm no Mexican.


You're no World Champion either.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheamus quit trying. The majority of people in this thread want you to fuck off. So just do it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I'm no Mexican.


Show us your papers.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Sheamus quit trying. The majority of people in this thread want you to fuck off. So *just do it*.


Nice Nike gimmick.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice troll gimmick. Imbecile.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Nice troll gimmick.


Preposterous!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

JUST SAY NO


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> JUST SAY NO


I shall not say no.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why don't you stop sounding so fucking sad?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Why don't you stop sounding so fucking sad?


Because I am fucking sad.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol

Sheamus is the Monday of this thread.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Speaking of sad. Thats my clown triste Tattoo.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't be surprised if Sheamus wears all black in his next pic. :lol


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

And you are tuesday.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like the tatt.

And I like Sheamus.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dunk20 also fuck off.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dunk is awesome. I made him turning straight.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Dunk20 also fuck off.


It's funny how you seem to think you own this thread. Why don't you fuck off?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Anderson is pissed off. unk3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> It's funny how you seem to think you own this thread. Why don't you fuck off?


Except I don't act that way. I'm just telling you and your butt buddy Sheamus to fuck off. This is rants after all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

y'all need to...






Kidding


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't even know the dude. You are the one keeping a close relationship with him, old couple arguing for the 36465784 time?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I don't even know the dude. You are the one keeping a close relationship with him, old couple arguing for the 36465784 time?


I wouldn't call arguing with someone a 'close relationship'. :no:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

That's because you skipped reading the old couple part dude.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyway I'm tired of feeding the trolls now.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyway I'm tired of feeding the trolls now.



















Dont forget to tuck in your own bed.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Dunk and Andy should play nice.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I tried twice to get along with him, he's the one who can't take a hit without getting all upset about it. I called him a Tuesday and he got mad, imagine if called him something substantial.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, I don't know why he's mad then.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Evening everyone  anyone got any plans tonight?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

My plan is to kill Seath, the scaleless.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Have a good weekend everybody stay safe and get laid

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha, Seath is gonna get laid big time.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, would it be stupid to ban someone from a thread?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well that depends, why?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dunk you're the idiot who made the rant about the divas division and acted like a moronic troll.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Well that depends, why?


I posted something that would usually be allowed to say on here and I got permabanned from that thread.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fight fight fight fight!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:austin


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Dunk you're the idiot who made the rant about the divas division and acted like a moronic troll.


It was a bad first and only rant that I made when I reached the 50 comment mark. Get over it already. I tried to be nice to you a few days ago and you asked me if I was repairing the damage? You arrogant bitch. Then you said something like "don't be a cunt" or whatever,I'm not going to look it up to quote you anyway. 

So fuck you, and congratulations for fitting properly with your username. You are indeed an asshole.

I apologized to you you just should've take it like a man and say alright it's past. But you are a pussy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm a pussy because I don't like you?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I'm a pussy because I don't like you?


No. 

You are a pussy cause you act like an arrogant bitch. If not liking me would make you a pussy then I would also be a pussy for disliking you. And there is only room for one pussy here and you fit the spot perfectly.

Now as you said, if you are tired of feeding trolls,stop acting like one. I tried to be ok with you, you declined so fuck off.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dude you're fucking arrogant as shit as you proved in that rant, and in this little back and forth. Stop trying to be all high and mighty.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Do yourself a favour and check in a dictionary what arrogant means. 

You are the one who starts bitching and then you can't take shit.

I will once again repeat myself as I am starting to believe you have a mental problem and slow comprehension: 

I tried to reach out to you and even apologized when I start to regret it since you continuously reply with bitchy remarks, let me remind you again that you replied with a ok just dont be a cunt shit and we are fine. Guess what, fuck you. You are irrelevant. End of conversation here because you are not even worth it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> xD no FUCK YOU ahah





Dunk20 said:


> Jillian at least is better then Cena.
> 
> At least here i can tell u all to fuck off without being banned.





Dunk20 said:


> Obviously due to a mistake with my connection, just you as a mistake in life xD(Y)





Dunk20 said:


> I'm your best friend idiot.





Dunk20 said:


> Your a piss break.





Dunk20 said:


> Too bad they dont feel the same in return towards ya.


 (aimed at Bully when he said he loves women)



Dunk20 said:


> Why bother replying moron?


Arrogance, stupidity and general trolling in these posts.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Once again you are basing yourself in one fucking thread that I created when I was still new here and was indeed trolling. I admitted it, I apologized and I still remind you that it was indeed a shitty thread and that I was a fucking bastard.

Still, you fail to realize (and I start to believe it's really a problem of comprehension from your behalf) that you cannot judge me from that thread. 

I would quote you too but I already said you are pointless. 

I also had arguments with Mystical and we get along just fine, just like adults do when someone says something like : "you know what? Fuck this, lets out in the past and be friends or at least get along." That's what mature people do, child.

Look man, I sincerely take back the apologies. Once you stop being retarded (i hope its not a real condition since you kinda look like one) you can come talk to me. 

I would post you a random gif for your delight but you seriously annoy me.

Edit: And grow up for taking shit personally. By posting those quotes at least you are showing people how real of a pussy you really are. Quoting my fuck yous? You annoy me but that actually made me laugh.

Edit 2 for calling out Bully to the equation: proof that I was just trolling without even knowing who I was talking to. Bully certainly doesn't have a hard time getting girls since he isnt even single. And he is one of my fav posters here. He didnt take it personal then, yet you still bring it out to try to get some cheers? I pity you fool.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Calling me a 'retard' of all things is really immature and quite pathetic. You act all high and mighty and then use cheap insults like that. What the actual fuck? I understand you apologized and but then you seemed to suck up to Sheamus somewhat (maybe I misread the situation, mistakes happen we're all fucking human) and so I took somewhat of a dislike to you. I half jokingly told you to fuck off and you went on a rampage. Spawning this whole argument.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Calling me a 'retard' of all things is really immature and quite pathetic. You act all high and mighty and then use cheap insults like that. What the actual fuck? I understand you apologized and but then you seemed to suck up to Sheamus somewhat (maybe I misread the situation, mistakes happen we're all fucking human) and so I took somewhat of a dislike to you. I half jokingly told you to fuck off and you went on a rampage. Spawning this whole argument.


Really? You're reps come in the form of "moron" , "silly individual" among other things. I know I am lowering myself to your level by replying in the same fashion but you call me a cunt, you expect me to be all nice to you? There's a thin line between what's telling someone to fuck off as a joke and when it isnt. 

Brb for I'll just quote someting I believe I said to you when I tried to get along with you the first time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I call you a moron because it's my genuine opinion based off your posts and that rant. You call me a retard to try and get under my skin and take cheap shots.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The firs rule of the Jobber Club: You do not talk about Jobber Club!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey snake, how you doing dawg?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Ofcourse I was trolling. I'm new here and I thought this was the right place to joke a little bit just for fun. To tell strangers to fuck off just out of boredom. I find it hard to believe you would ever take this shit seriously.


STRANGERS to fuck off. Not guys that are awesome after getting to know them better. You are the only one still bruised about it, you are the only one who still cares over that shit. I see you 2 years from now still telling me to fuck off just because of that fucking thread. Therefore that's why I think you are a bit retarded.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Strangers to fuck off? THIS. IS. RANTS. I don't care about the thread, it's more you expect me to have a good opinion of you when you were an obvious troll. Prove me otherwise.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The second rule of the Jobber Club: You do not talk about Jobber Club!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Hey snake, how you doing dawg?


I'm doing well, dude. just playing some dark souls and enjoying this thread. And self?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyhow, which is the better Taken in your guys's opinions? 1 or 2?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyhow, which is the better Taken in your guys's opinions? 1 or 2?


both are shit. 1 is more tolerable shit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm doing well, dude. just playing some dark souls and enjoying this thread. And self?


That's what's up, I heard it was a very complicated game. I'm just right here chillin and shit. Thinking about getting high.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Strangers to fuck off? THIS. IS. RANTS. I don't care about the thread, it's more you expect me to have a good opinion of you when you were an obvious troll. Prove me otherwise.


Is this guy for real? 










I already said I was a troll in that thread. People aren't unidimensional. I showed a side of me that is fictional and now I am being myself.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jammy said:


> both are shit. 1 is more tolerable shit.


You think they're shit? Why is that?

Edit: Oh and Dunk20 I'm done arguing tbh. I don't mind burying the hatchet, and if do mind then that's your prerogative.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats going on in here?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> That's what's up, I heard it was a very complicated game. I'm just right here chillin and shit. Thinking about getting high.


Let's just say i can at times be a bit frustrating. :troll

Getting high is always nice. Don't just think about it, do it. :draper


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Whats going on in here?


Jobber fight be going on in here.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Whats going on in here?


Not much, it seems that almost all jobbers are online at the same time.

And we have a anderson vs Dunk feud


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn chapo! Your rep increased quickly. Anyway I'm just chillin about to go off in here.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

For real.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What they beefing over?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Good question. Explain yourself you two.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It was to do with Sheamus and I perceived him to be sucking up to him somewhat. Perhaps I was wrong, and now I'm not too fussed about arguing anymore.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

@You Heard?
What happened with the girl you didn't know what to talk about with her? You Heard anything from her?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

So basically Dunk got caught in the crossfire?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Btw DualShock thanks for the random rep the other day. I tried to rep you back but I must "spread some around" first.

Yeah I guess Dunk did get caught in the crossfire of the everlasting feud between me and Sheamus.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

It was because I said he was a Tuesday, since Sheamus was a Monday (weird right?) and anderson suddenly had his menstruation period activated and got ape shit about it. 

I'm off to smoke some pot. See you guys later.

Edit: I really don't care for Sheamus, I dont even know the guy, I just asked anderson why they didnt get along.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sheamus is a horrible poster. He's a desperate try hard who fails miserably.



He's probably the only poster here than I can say I flat out can't stand. Aside from the lies he told, NoyK is better than Sheamus.



Peace out, Dunk. Smoke enough for me, too. God knows how much I miss it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Sheamus is a horrible poster. He's a desperate try hard who fails miserably.


Posts like that are the reason you turned your rep around.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> @You Heard?
> What happened with the girl you didn't know what to talk about with her? You Heard anything from her?


As a matter of fact. I'm suppose to see her today. I have to pick her up in Torrance at 8pm. Hopefully things will be less awkward lol. Oh, and shes a fine mexican.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck You Heard?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mexican chick?


Is it Samantha?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks bro. Instead of smoking weed, i decided to drink instead lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How much have you drunk/plan on drinking?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Mexican chick?
> 
> 
> Is it Samantha?


Lol naw. That would be sweet though.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> How much have you drunk/plan on drinking?


I am actually going to drink some Miller High Life beer with her. I dislike hard liquor. As for weed, NOPE.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Have some of you jobbers been making joke accounts or something? The amount of turds in the WWE section right now is frightening.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Have some of you jobbers been making joke accounts or something? The amount of turds in the WWE section right now is frightening.


Yeah Sheamus is also K2 Fan :side:


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sheamus has always been a suckup.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah Sheamus is also K2 Fan :side:


If so then he's doing a good job as she seems like one of the smarter ones.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I'm just kidding. But she's (I assume they're a she) not too bad of a poster. Can be a bit stupid at times.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sheamus reminds me of that one kid who eats lunch by himself at school.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan being one of the smarter posters doesn't say much for the rest of the section does it?

Hi


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Sheamus reminds me of that one kid who eats lunch by himself at school.


and has an imaginary friend called Mr. Fluffykins who eats with him


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Bully. What time is it there?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

He reminds me of that fat kid in school who wants to be accepted by the popular kids.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

10.30 am


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Must be weird when you watch PPV's and RAW live (assuming you do).


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> 10.30 am


In my country it's now 01:40 AM.
I can't sleep unk3


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DualShock said:


> In my country it's now 01:40 AM.
> I can't sleep unk3


y dont u try watchin monday nite raw


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, it's 4:33pm over here.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

00:34 here in the UK.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm slightly hungover


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> y dont u try watchin monday nite raw


Great idea. That will help more than any sleeping pill. Thanks :cena2


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

6:35pm here.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We're in a damn timewarp.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I've spent nearly all day trying to design an iPhone cover for Threadless.com but turns out it's too big and useless, so that's a whole day wasted. Which is why I'm now on the cider and acting like a hermit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hopefull i'll have some drunken sex.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So noones clock is the same as the wrestling forum clock then


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I had drunken sex last night. With my girlfriend. Hey it still counts


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey BULLY. Got any tips on how to be a buff *****?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I wonder what's that like?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I had drunken sex last night. With my girlfriend. Hey it still counts


That's fucking tight, man. I know them australian girls be hot as hell. Do you like anal sex? I tried it and didn't like it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

gotta have a proper diet with plenty of protein, carbs and fruit for energy, get good sleep, and train hard. And lay off the crack. lulz


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> That's fucking tight, man. I know them australian girls be hot as hell. Do you like anal sex? I tried it and didn't like it.


Don't worry it won't hurt as much next time :kobe


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

If it's drunk sex no one gives a shit about how you look.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol thanks for the advice. I already have some weights and whatnot. All I need is some protein shakes and no more unhealthy foods. You notice my right nostril is bigger lol? I wonder why.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Don't worry it won't hurt as much next time :kobe


unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There's a working out section of the forum you can ask questions there I guess. I$e and Rush are the best people to talk to, they seem to know their stuff


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I need to hit the gym too.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> There's a working out section of the forum you can ask questions there I guess. I$e and Rush are the best people to talk to, they seem to know their stuff


You're right. I need to lurk in that thread.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I visited the GOAT thread in the WWE section last night for the first time ever.

lololol so easy to troll the Rock dick riders, man.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't ventured there yet. Might go for a trolling session later with my partner in crime: Anark. lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So, I'm the only one who doesn't have a problem with sheamus?

:disdrogba


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The wrestler or the poster?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Poster.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He's on about the poster. Me and him were arguing earlier.

Edit: Beat me to it


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Me and sheamus squashed our beef some time ago.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm indifferent now


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

A shame,really.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> A shame,really.


Yeah I think he just likes to shame us.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Dis thread.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys no idea what everyones talking about, But god damn im pissed. GF of 6 months just moved into my place was really against it but I let it happen, Shes on me about everything while I work 9-7 almost everyday with overtime and when I come home just wanna chill not listen to here give me shit till I fall asleep while she does absolutely nothing and now my "friends" are constantly over at my house when shes there while im working, Who knows whats going on just felt like ranting and finally got some time to my self for once.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Is Bully here?


I got a question for you guys. Is it possible to run multiple operating systems on the same PC? Reason why I'm asking is because I'm downloading Windows Vista and before it finishes, would like to know if it actually works, while I still have Windows 7.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck her. And I mean stick your dick in her. Always makes things better with relationships. I'm not being serious here. Unless you take it that way...then do it I suppose. Or should I say...do her?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Is Bully here?
> 
> 
> I got a question for you guys. Is it possible to run multiple operating systems on the same PC? Reason why I'm asking is because I'm downloading Windows Vista and before it finishes, would like to know if it actually works, while I still have Windows 7.


Yeah it's called dual booting, you'll need to create a partition on your pc. (basically allocate harddrive space from your main drive for the other operating system)


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Bad move. You only been in a relationship with her for 6 months and she already moved in!? Da faq?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a mate who only just met a girl and moved interstate with her. They now have a place together. That's not the first time he's done that either


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah it's called dual booting, you'll need to create a partition on your pc. (basically allocate harddrive space from your main drive for the other operating system)


Okay, that sorta went over my head.

How do I allocate the hard drive space and do you think torrents are safe to download an OS off of?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I see you guys lasting one more month at the most

Seems like your best bet tho


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Girls like that usually have a agenda. Fuck that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Okay, that sorta went over my head.
> 
> How do I allocate the hard drive space and do you think torrents are safe to download an OS off of?


Link me where you got the torrent from


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

And link me to all your music.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea no way this is gonna last long, Shes been here 2 1/2 weeks and Im already fucking sick of her and her friends trashing my fucking place. I wouldn't give her money tonight so she just took off with her friends to go Party in Orlando. I don't mind if she finds someone else I hope they enjoy all the shit that comes along, Feels good just having some time to my self


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I bet she eats up all of your food.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I'm on www.kat.ph and was downloading a version of Windows Vista SP 2 but found out that I needed SP 1 to download it.

Basically, the reason I'm looking is because I bought a game today and realize the gameplay is slow as shit. So, I figured a new OS would make it improve and actually be compatible, as I read that I can install a faster CPU.

Is this true or am I wasting my time?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well A new cpu is hardware not software, it's a device that you put inside your computer. You would have to get someone to do that for you and install it for you which costs money. If you want my advice in the meantime stick with windows 7, windows vista is horrible. If the game runs slow try turning the graphics down to a lower setting that might help


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Well A new cpu is hardware not software, it's a device that you put inside your computer. You would have to get someone to do that for you and install it for you which costs money. If you want my advice in the meantime stick with windows 7, windows vista is horrible. If the game runs slow try turning the graphics down to a lower setting that might help


Okay, my next question is would I turn down the graphics in the game or on my PC?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

There hasn't been anything interesting in Rants for the last few days. Majority of the Rants in the first page are about Women.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Okay, my next question is would I turn down the graphics in the game or on my PC?


On the game, if you go into the option there should be "video settings" turn it down there


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

please create a good and interesting rant, Samoon.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> please create a good and interesting rant, Samoon.


 I have nothing to Rant about,lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I might do one later for something to do


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been thinking about creating a rant with this concept..

http://caws.ws/forum/topic/417922-the-be-as-honest-as-you-like-thread/
http://caws.ws/forum/topic/410318-be-as-honest-as-you-like-thread-20/
http://caws.ws/forum/topic/402340-be-as-honest-as-you-like/ 

I know for a fact it would spark some controversy but I'm too lazy to do it


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Could be interesting


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well Bully, I had no luck so I'm now updating my graphics driver, as I've read it would make it faster, so I figure that should have some effect on my gameplay.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What game are you trying to play?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NBA 2k13



And some punk red repped me, butt hurt that I gave him a red rep last night so he reps me with a long ass paragraph about why I red repped him. That shit is funny, I see why sXe does it now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Your reps quite high these days, I remember when you were in the red.

I imagine nba 2k13 would need a fairly decent pc to run. When you install the new drivers make sure you uninstall the old ones first


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Could be interesting


Yeah I would but constantly adding names to the OP seems tiresome


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, now I'm having trouble with that.

I keep finding links to an Intel graphics driver but it won't install and also, I have a AMD Radeon graphics driver, I suppose.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you have a radeon video card?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah and it's weird because people on the Toshiba forums (my laptop manufacturer) are posting an Intel link.

Not only that, I don't know how to uninstall my own driver, nor if something will fuck up if I do.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

go here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Think I've found a thread even worse than Da Ratingz thread. 

DA GOAT thread. Christ, what a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you own a console?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> go here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


Would I still have to remove my old driver and if so how?





And I had a 360 but somebody stole it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It'll just be rock and austin marks trying to convince each other who's better no doubt.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Would I still have to remove my old driver and if so how?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. That's unfortunate.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Would I still have to remove my old driver and if so how?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah go to control panel/ programs and features and remove it: it should be something like amd catalyst driver or something, then it will restart your pc, when it restarts you can put the new drivers on


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> It'll just be rock and austin marks trying to convince each other who's better no doubt.


Yep, and they still don't fucking learn. In fact, in a way, I'm glad that thread exists so I don't have to see this shit all over the place.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I think that's why the mods made it. Rock316ae will be all over that thread. I know that without even looking


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh man, the amount of gushing he's up to this time is on a new level. He really thinks that he IS The Rock.

Ugh, this is why drinking is bad.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Update your drivers my friend.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Question, would you rather have that or a big fat ogre like Big Show vs Sheamus?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Question, would you rather have that or a big fat ogre like Big Show vs Sheamus?


What you on aboot sonny jim?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> What you on aboot sonny jim?


Dunno, I'm just bored.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> And some punk red repped me, butt hurt that I gave him a red rep last night so he reps me with a long ass paragraph about why I red repped him. That shit is funny, I see why sXe does it now.


I told you it was great. Inspires you to continue the red for those reactions.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

It's like last night, Rock316AE came in the best mic worker thread. I knew he would mention Rock but what pissed me off was he said Rock was the undisputed greatest mic worker and performer of all time. If he was undisputed, wouldn't that mean everybody agrees with Rock being the best, right? And what does in ring performance have to do with mic work?

I understand him having an opinion but it loses all relevancy when his opinion is based on other people's opinions.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I think you owe me a green bar sXe lol.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Question, would you rather have that or a big fat ogre like Big Show vs Sheamus?


I take Big Show vs Sheamus with the guy in your avatar/signature cashing in


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rock316ae will quote Dave Meltzer til the cows come home if it supports his argument but if someone else quotes dave Meltzer and it's against the rock he'll be "nah that's bullshit"


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I told you it was great. Inspires you to continue the red for those reactions.


Makes me realize how much of a dumbass I was when I got upset about red reps. And you're right, seeing someone bitch about it does want to make you rep them even more, just to see those reactions.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I got my first angry PM yesterday from FrostyJemini, or whatever the fuck his name is. I didn't even do anything wrong.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's pathetic, I think he got banned


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm out of here in 30 mins. I'ma go kick it with a lady friend of mine.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You_heard, your fucking avatar sucks, asshole.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I'm out of here in 30 mins. I'ma go kick it with a lady friend of mine.


Kick what?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

You two would make a nice couple.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it looks pretty bad ass. Don't it look similar to yours? lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I know who the bitch of the relationship would be


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Just saw a post where Anark said that Ryback is the greatest wrestler and mic worker to ever grace the WWE. 

:lmao He was definitely trolling.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Kick what?


Kick it is a slang for hanging out.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat Ava Devine.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I know lol


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

You_heard? has too much swag for everyone here


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> You_heard? has too much swag for everyone here


That's a pretty accurate statement, my friend.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So. Much. Swag


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you wear hats that say obey?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I've learned that whoever says the word 'swag' then I shouldn't take them very seriously.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I remember you telling me a while back that you were 6'2 and 240 pounds


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Dat Ava Devine.


:kane


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:daniels


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:russo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

People might accidentally pm you pictures of their dick, You Heard


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> People might accidentally pm you pictures of their dick, You Heard


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> People might accidentally pm you pictures of their dick, You Heard


I hope not! Someone actually might one day unk


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That post by DualShock seriously made me laugh.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


>


That's shit is tight DS. Gif saved.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I give up, shit still won't work.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lol, that is what You_heard looks like?

FER REALZ?


llllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

See y'all ****** later. I got a fine honey to see.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Probably need to upgrade your pc


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> lol, that is what You_heard looks like?
> 
> FER REALZ?
> 
> ...


I know, i know, i'm fat lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> See y'all ****** later. I got a fine honey to see.


Just remember to keep her away from sharp objects. Don't want her to pop


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> lol, that is what You_heard looks like?
> 
> FER REALZ?
> 
> ...





You_heard? said:


> See y'all ****** later. I got a fine honey to see.


I always thought You Heard? uses the word ***** a lot because he is a little old racist that looks like Carl Sagan but after he posted his pic it all makes sense now LOL


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> So. Much. Swag


Thats you_heard?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, recognise


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah, recognise


HA! I thought I was the only one who thought this. *neck movement*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bully, tell me how does this sound.


So, I have another laptop that has the blue screen, with iertutil.dll is corrupt message on start up. Is it possible for me to download Windows on this laptop, put it on a disc and transfer it to the older laptop?

Sorry for all the questions but I don't really know much about computers.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

BRB


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> Makes me realize how much of a dumbass I was when I got upset about red reps. And you're right, seeing someone bitch about it does want to make you rep them even more, just to see those reactions.


Which I said you were being. It's good that you've seen the light and can now atone for the errors of your ways.



Catalanotto said:


> You_heard, your fucking avatar sucks, asshole.


Hug it out


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Telling somebody they have swag is a class A insult.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Telling somebody they have swag is a class A insult.


You have swag


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Everyone should red-rep this user.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/213916-skermac.html - biggest idiot on the forum tbh


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> You have swag


You have killed me.



BULLY said:


> Everyone should red-rep this user.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/213916-skermac.html - biggest idiot on the forum tbh


I don't even know who he is. All I know is that you don't agree with him on the Bullying thing.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not just that. He's always posting nonsense


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Not just that. He's always posting nonsense


Make a thread about him. That way he'll come out and everybody will neg him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

While he has no idea what he is on about I can think of a worse poster. Commodus. He got so angry because I red repped in he starting crying for about a page of thread about wade Barrett


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Commodus? Yeah, that name sounds familiar in the pot of those who I've red repped and have bitched about it for months on end.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Went and red repped Skermac. Waiting for his bitching.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Commodus? Yeah, that name sounds familiar in the pot of those who I've red repped and have bitched about it for months on end.


You are so hardcore.

Please, tell us more about how tough you are when you red rep people.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Morning.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> You are so hardcore.
> 
> Please, tell us more about how tough you are when you red rep people.


Better idea. Why not remind us how you don't care about the red rep when you get it?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Better idea. Why not remind us how you don't care about the red rep when you get it?


Oh shut up and stop copying whatever "the veterans" do.

How about you have some of your own ideas?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Everyone should red-rep this user.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/213916-skermac.html - biggest idiot on the forum tbh


I don't know who he is. Why do you think his posts are nonsense?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Morning.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Mhh, Whap vs Sheamus feud has potential imo.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> You are so hardcore.
> 
> Please, tell us more about how tough you are when you red rep people.


I'M HARDCORE

Please have another breakdown as a result of red rep where you go borderline suicidal and quit the forum, only to return 4 days later with a second account.



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Oh shut up and stop copying whatever "the veterans" do.
> 
> How about you have some of your own ideas?


:lmao someone is gotten to.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice work jobbers. His reps gone down two bars already.
:vince


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Mhh, Whap vs Sheamus feud has potential imo.


"feuds" on forums are like battles in the Colliseum.

Both sides fight so people can have something to laugh at.

so thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Oh shut up and stop copying whatever "the veterans" do.
> 
> How about you have some of your own ideas?


Coming from the biggest suck up in wf forum history that is hilarious


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I'M HARDCORE
> 
> Please have another breakdown as a result of red rep where you go borderline suicidal and quit the forum, only to return 4 days later with a second account.


No thank you.

I'd rather stay here and read your WONDERFUL posts.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sheamus, it will be better for you if you stop posting in this thread. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Sheamus, it will be better for you if you stop posting in this thread. You are embarrassing yourself.


Oh no. People will think I'm an idiot.

You're right. I'm so sorry.

Please forgive me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samoon, Sxe, Sheamus, Sonoshion, Skermac, sure are a lot of S's in the past couple of pages

/randomcomment


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Oh shut up and stop copying whatever "the veterans" do.
> 
> How about you have some of your own ideas?


I have the sanity to make rants that are about things other than "OMG HE RED REPPED ME" and "OMG THEY HATE ME CAUSE I'M NEW". Explain to me how that is "copying the veterans"? I'd like to see how your rants were more original.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Samoon, Sxe, Sheamus, Sonoshion, Skermac, sure are a lot of S's in the past couple of pages
> 
> /randomcomment


I'd like swagger to read that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> No thank you.
> 
> I'd rather stay here and read your WONDERFUL posts.


Thanks, they are pretty amazing. You could learn a thing or two if you weren't an attention seeking mong who is liked by none and laughed at by all.

Does that irk you? Does it make your blood boil? Does it make you feel empty inside that people would prefer to have Warren Zevon be in their company than a twat such as yourself?



Samoon said:


> Sheamus, it will be better for you if you stop posting in this thread. You are embarrassing yourself.


More than he's done since joining?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

At least with Warren Zevon, he'd have killed all his family so no one would interrupt you.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Thanks, they are pretty amazing. You could learn a thing or two if you weren't an attention seeking mong who is liked by none and laughed at by all.


Learn something on the internet from a guy I don't know?

Sure.



sXe_Maverick said:


> Does that irk you? Does it make your blood boil? Does it make you feel empty inside that people would prefer to have Warren Zevon be in their company than a twat such as yourself?


Lol, taunt fail.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Learn something on the internet from a guy I don't know?
> 
> Sure.
> 
> ...


Lol, abortion fail


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Thanks, they are pretty amazing. You could learn a thing or two if you weren't an attention seeking mong who is liked by none and laughed at by all.
> 
> Does that irk you? Does it make your blood boil? Does it make you feel empty inside that people would prefer to have Warren Zevon be in their company than a twat such as yourself?
> 
> ...


You mean rejoining right?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Lol, abortion fail


You are right. You are original.

My bad.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Learn something on the internet from a guy I don't know?
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Lol, taunt fail.


Go the library and read a few books then. You're beyond stupid.



R.K.O Peep said:


> You mean rejoining right?


Indeed. All 3 of his accounts are associated with moronic posts, asinine thought processes, and are liked by none.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Indeed. All 3 of his accounts are associated with moronic posts, asinine thought processes, and are liked by none.


So the point of being on a forum is that people like you?

Ok. This is the part where I back away slowly.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Go the library and read a few books then. You're beyond stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. *All 3 of his accounts are associated with moronic posts, asinine thought processes, and are liked by none.*


Don't say that, he may rage quit again.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> So the point of being on a forum is that people like you?
> 
> Ok. This is the part where I back away slowly.


Too late Samoon, he already did.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Too late Samoon, he already did.


The back away slowly part not meant to mean "leave" but in "ok, this guy is a freak, i'd better take my distance."


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> The back away slowly part not meant to mean "leave" but in "ok, this guy is a freak, i'd better take my distance."


If sXe is a freak then you're a purple spotted tentacled cunt monster.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> The back away slowly part not meant to mean "leave" but in "ok, this guy is a freak, i'd better take my distance."


It is alright when you say leave we know you just mean to go cry in a corner for 4 days.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> If sXe is a freak then you're a purple spotted tentacled cunt monster.


Asian chicks love me.



R.K.O Peep said:


> It is alright when you say leave we know you just mean to go cry in a corner for 4 days.


You got me.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

No, that would mean you're a rapist.

Also, a test for you: What did my last red rep to you say?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> No, that would mean you're a rapist.
> 
> Also, a test for you: What did my last red rep to you say?


Maybe I am a rapist.

And I'd rather neg you.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Maybe I am a rapist.
> 
> And I'd rather neg you.


Good luck with that.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Good luck with that.


Fine. Fine! Do what you want. Go see what it's like in this dog eat dog, dog eat Dad, Dad bite dog, bigger dog come after Dad world!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

lolwut


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Fine. Fine! Do what you want. Go see what it's like in this dog eat dog, dog eat Dad, Dad bite dog, bigger dog come after Dad world!


What the fuck are you talking fluffy?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I shall not be judged by heathen measures! ONWARD MY SWEET CHARIOT!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

This is getting stale. Stop it now


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> This is getting stale. Stop it now


BUT I SH...

Ok.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Random quote out of nowhere


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I give Sheamus less than 2 days until he completely loses it.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I give Sheamus less than 2 days until he completely loses it.


Wanna bet?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:kenny

Think I'll watch smackdown for a while


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> :kenny
> 
> Think I'll watch smackdown for a while


And the result for the most stingy insult goes to....


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Wanna bet?


The odds are too short for it to be worth my time betting


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> The odds are too short for it to be worth my time betting


McHatin.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rko and I have same the amount of posts

/anotherrandomcomment


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> So the point of being on a forum is that people like you?
> 
> Ok. This is the part where I back away slowly.


Not at all. If that's the sole reason why someone joins then they're a socially awkward twat who needs professional help (i.e NoyK). It shouldn't matter whether you're liked or not, but if people tend to enjoy your posting style, then that's a plus. If you're not liked, well meh, big whoop, you just stick around or quit like a bitch.



Samoon said:


> Don't say that, he may rage quit again.


Don't worry, he'll be back in 4 days with a 4th account.



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> The back away slowly part not meant to mean "leave" but in "ok, this guy is a freak, i'd better take my distance."


Freak? Hutz



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Fine. Fine! Do what you want. Go see what it's like in this dog eat dog, dog eat Dad, Dad bite dog, bigger dog come after Dad world!


Losing it.



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I shall not be judged by heathen measures! ONWARD MY SWEET CHARIOT!


Losing it some more.



JT Martin said:


> I give Sheamus less than 2 days until he completely loses it.


Days? Try hours.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Not at all. If that's the sole reason why someone joins then they're a socially awkward twat who needs professional help (i.e NoyK). It shouldn't matter whether you're liked or not, but if people tend to enjoy your posting style, then that's a plus. If you're not liked, well meh, big whoop, you just stick around or quit like a bitch.


True.

The only sensible thing you said in that famous Multi Quote of yours.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Game of Thrones anyone? I tried to save it as long as possible and I think today is the day.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> McHatin.


Only thing I am mchating is my new uniform at work and student finance. You ain't even worth hating


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Game of Thrones anyone? I tried to save it as long as possible and I think today is the day.


:mark: Got the whole first season dvd and now just waiting for the 2nd. Got up halfway through the feast of crows book as well.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> True.
> 
> The only sensible thing you said in that famous Multi Quote of yours.


Yet you quit like a bitch. Oh the irony 8*D

Never got the hype of Game of Thrones, and didn't bother to catchup on watching it.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Yet you quit like a bitch. Oh the irony 8*D
> 
> Never got the hype of Game of Thrones, and didn't bother to catchup on watching it.


And yet I'm here.


The Game of Game of Thrones was awesome. Few bugs but was enjoyable.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the Heel?


btw. Game of Thrones is extremly awesome.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

How can you say – “Robert and Richard Purchased A Rotweiler” without using any R’s?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't you know this?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Bob and Dick bought a dog.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> And yet I'm here.


Because you came crawling back like the pathetic bitch that you are with a second account to try and hide your woefulness and start over. Nice try, but you'll keep on losing.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Bob and Dick bought a dog.


Is it bad jokes day?


Why was tigger looking down the toilet??
A: Because he was trying to find Pooh!! 

Laughed? Me neither.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Today I'm going to be watching football (REAL FOOTBALL) then my Epic Rant Skills will come into play once again.

It will be about something we've talked on in the past 24 hours, is a clue


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Because you came crawling back like the pathetic bitch that you are with a second account to try and hide your woefulness and start over. Nice try, but you'll keep on losing.


Don't know why you don't believe HL on the Fluffykins case.

I think you're still holding a grudge since that GTI incident, when we "feuded".


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dunk20, is it true that you are gay? No offence, just wondering.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Who's playing today?

Edit: samoon, yes. I really, really love women too though. I could be lying, but if I was I wouldn't tell you I am gay. But take my sexuality like a secondary thing.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Who's playing today?
> 
> Edit: samoon, yes. I really, really love women too though. I could be lying, but if I was I wouldn't tell you I am gay. But take my sexuality like a secondary thing.


Aberdeen vs Dundee.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Who's playing today?
> 
> Edit: samoon, yes. I really, really love women too though. I could be lying, but if I was I wouldn't tell you I am gay. But take my sexuality like a secondary thing.


So you're Bi?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Who's playing today?
> 
> Edit: samoon, yes. I really, really love women too though. I could be lying, but if I was I wouldn't tell you I am gay. But take my sexuality like a secondary thing.


I was just wondering,lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Today I'm going to be watching football (REAL FOOTBALL) then my Epic Rant Skills will come into play once again.
> 
> It will be about something we've talked on in the past 24 hours, is a clue


Tits? :ksi1


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Samoon said:


> I was just wondering.


The problem with gay guys is that most of them are feminine. I am a bit homophobic towards queer guys, dont get me wrong they are people too...but they give gays a bad name with the parades, mannerisms and overall daily reactions.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> The problem with gay guys is that most of them are feminine. I am a bit homophobic towards queer guys, dont get me wrong they are people too...but they give gays a bad name with the parades, mannerisms and overall daily reactions.


Hmm. Same here. I don't know if that's homophobia though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Don't know why you don't believe HL on the Fluffykins case.
> 
> I think you're still holding a grudge since that GTI incident, when we "feuded".


Grudge? :lmao I wasn't the one who got exposed as the rejoiner. I wasn't the one who had the meltdown that led to both accounts being banned. There was no grudge, and that 'feud' stemmed from you being butthurt about being labelled a twat. So, twat, you are butthurt over 4 letter words and a red square on a forum. Factor that in with nobody liking you on the forum, having 3 accounts, and still being one of the biggest piles of shit to ever grace this board, and it's no wonder you live a sad and sorry existence.

Headliner doesn't know the truth. Platt and JM have both confirmed my suspicions privately.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Headliner doesn't know the truth. Platt and JM have both confirmed my suspicions privately.


That is bullshit. If they agree to that and they have factual evidence (IP evidence), why am I not banned, and Fluffy along with me?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Can you stop it already?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, sorry. Take your lies to PM, Maverick.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh, you bastard, Sono.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:yodawg


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

O yeah eve, oh yeeeaaaah


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> That is bullshit. If they agree to that and they have factual evidence (IP evidence), why am I not banned, and Fluffy along with me?


They know it's a roaming IP based in Bucharest. Put the two and two together. It's not an IP exact match, but soon enough you'll slip.

Stupid twat.



SonoShion said:


> Can you stop it already?


It stopped pages ago, Fluffy wants to continue beating a dead horse.



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Ok, sorry. Take your lies to PM, Maverick.


I prefer keeping things in the open, you closetted twat.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Dammit, Dunk. :yum:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Oh, you bastard, Sono.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Eve - she looks good to me. Heel Eve is much hotter than face Eve. Hopefully she keeps the butterfly.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

She looks hot with her secretary cloths


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I love rocker chicks.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat Paige!


RockAE316 red repped me. :kobe4


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sono always wins.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why RS?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Sono always wins.












Fatality.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not yet Sheamus, not yet.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Go easy on the gifs children


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm cack-handed to put them in spoilers.


Spoiler



XXX


 doesnt work for me. See


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Spoiler:  combo breaker


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I actually enjoyed smackdown more than impact this week


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^^Red Rep.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> ^^Red Rep.


Homophobe.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Trying to tell us something Sheamus?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I actually enjoyed smackdown more than impact this week


Rhode Scholars :gun: Kaz and Daniels.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Trying to tell us something Sheamus?





Spoiler:  spoiler






Spoiler:  spoiler






Spoiler:  spoiler






Spoiler:  spoiler






Spoiler:  spoiler






Spoiler:  spoiler






Spoiler:  spoiler






Spoiler:  spoiler






Spoiler:  spoiler






Spoiler:  spoiler






Spoiler:  spoiler






Spoiler:  spoiler



No


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Spoiler:  heaven


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't believe Jeff Hardy said James Storm drinks too much

JEFF HARDY


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

It's okay, Sheamus. We won't judge you.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Spoiler:  more gay guys


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I can't believe Jeff Hardy said James Storm drinks too much
> 
> JEFF HARDY


That's like Cena telling Hogan that he no sells.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What happened to lil Froot?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*shrugs*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Why RS?


In the Goat Thread I wrote: _Rock's matches are like his movies. They drew a shitload but totaly suck._

And his rep message says: :rocky _No. Rock had more great matches than 90% of the wrestlers in history _


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> What happened to lil Froot?


He's too busy Sozing around.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> In the Goat Thread I wrote: _Rock's matches are like his movies. They drew a shitload but totaly suck._
> 
> And his rep message says: :rocky _No. Rock had more great matches than 90% of the wrestlers in history _


unk2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Froot was sent to the glue factory :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He seemed like a passive aggressive type to me. So I think he went mad and killed a bunch of people


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I didn't even notice that Froot is gone.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Masterpiece.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I miss his Yin to our Yang.

That track is beautiful, Sono.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good night


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

ciao.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> So the point of being on a forum is that people like you?
> 
> Ok. This is the part where I back away slowly.


You are so stupid. After you realized how much you failed you come up now with "LOL who cares if people like me on tha internetz". You proved already that you want that people here like you numerous times. When we made this jobberstable just for fun when this thread started and everybody of us had the names of other users in the signature, even yours, you never said "leave me out of it, I don't care if people like me on the internet"
You never complained before, you even posted stuff like "we jobbers don't like you" to some users trying to fit in and when you realized that nobody buys your crap you post here "who cares if people like me on the internet"
You proved numerous times that you care for the people on the internet by posting how you gonna leave only to come back again.
I am sure SXE doesn't care if people like him, just like I don't care, just like BULLY don't cares, just like El Chapo and anybody else but if there are 5-10 people in this forum you get along with them why should any of us act like you and post nonsense what makes you look like a total chode.
I acted like a dickhead when I joined, just like El Chapo, You Heard? and Dunk20 also posted that he acted like a troll on purpose but we all decided to change and admitted that we made mistakes because we decided to stay on this forum. If not we would either leave or we would want to be banned on purpose. You on the other side seem so confused.
You try to suck up to other users and when you fail you come like "you are all losers. who cares about da internetz LOL"
Yes, we should all prove that we are no freaks, that we are no ass kissers and that we are something better like you and follow your steps LOL


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wait Froot's gone?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

"Sheamus sucks" is that all you guys have to contribute?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why hasn't that deformed unicorn looking shitbird that is AmazingChamp banned yet?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why hasn't that deformed unicorn looking shitbird that is AmazingChamp banned yet?


:lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RS, watch Cold Fish if you're ready for the ultimate violently trip.

Boobs, Blood, Pain.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> RS, watch Cold Fish if you're ready for the ultimate violently trip.
> 
> Boobs, Blood, Pain.


Sounds interesting and well, it has a nice rating on IMDB. :draper

I think I seriously have to check that out in the next couple of days.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> In the Goat Thread I wrote: _Rock's matches are like his movies. They drew a shitload but totaly suck._
> 
> And his rep message says: :rocky _No. Rock had more great matches than 90% of the wrestlers in history _


LOL he said that? The guy never fails to amaze me.

Some wet blanket called Felpent red repped me because I had the nerve to say Triple H wasn't in Top 20 of mic workers of all time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy shit the Funny Wrestling Pictures thread has been closed. A second one is up.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

They will close this one too when we hit the 9999 mark.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not if we post quickly when we get there dammit!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The End is here


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd just laugh if this thread got closed on #9999, Million Dollar Man style.












Teddy D said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!


Damn we need a Ted Dibiase icon.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you guys think Punk will take some huge bumps tom? It's going to be funny how The Ryback won't sell anything.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's gonna be interesting to how Ryback handles such a big match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Do you guys think Punk will take some huge bumps tom? It's going to be funny how The Ryback won't sell anything.


If the match is going to be any good then I can see Punk having a few bumps and bruises Monday morning.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I just pray he walks out champion.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

They should have 25mins before the screwup ending starts.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

^ Be fucking jelly of my FB skin, bitches.

Don't care that it stretches your screen.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm clicking on your profile Cat but still looks the same to me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I can see it, I don't care if anyone else can.

I matter.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

How unabashedly selfish of you.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> ^ Be fucking jelly of my FB skin, bitches.
> 
> Don't care that it stretches your screen.


Attention seeking whore. :draper


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol, Cat is a mark.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Mine is more awesome.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RevolverSnake said:


> Attention seeking whore. :draper



Works, doesn't it?

:kanye


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Works, doesn't it?
> 
> :kanye


:barkley


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Well my FB background is Mitt Romney.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

LE.4.Live.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

My Facebook cover pic is Kevin Steen.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a bright light as a cover. :side:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I just checked my reps. DualShock #1 really gives them out like candies.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He gave me one so for saying "What's new?". :lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I just checked my reps. DualShock #1 really gives them out like candies.





andersonasshole900 said:


> He gave me one so for saying "What's new?". :lol


Nah, there are certain people who made good posts very often like you two, so when I try to rep someone for a good comment I receive "you must spread more reputation" so when I am allowed to rep again I rep you for a random "whats new" comment because I am lazy to find the real post so people think I rep random comments
But if I annoy you I can stop unk3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Nah man thanks.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:Rock3 Doesn't bother me.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Say thanks to another green bar Dual!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's rep orgy down here! Thanks Sono.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the heel


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What the tweener?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks, Sono.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

People rep each other like there is no tomorrow?

WHERE ARE THE MODS!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

DualShock said:


> People rep each other like there is no tomorrow?
> 
> WHERE ARE THE MODS!


Ok for fuck sake. Quit posting rep worthy posts when I just repped you dammit!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm totally procrastinating right now.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I thought of doing that but I feel I need to consider it for longer


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been doing that yesterday.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Nah, there are certain people who made good posts very often like you two, so when I try to rep someone for a good comment I receive "you must spread more reputation" so when I am allowed to rep again I rep you for a random "whats new" comment because I am lazy to find the real post so people think I rep random comments
> But if I annoy you I can stop unk3


There's nothing wrong with that, I do all the time.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

So what's everyone doing this night?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Red repping JT Martin.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Playing Fifa, probably


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Red repping JT Martin.


Whatever.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You should be.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> You should be.


Lol.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I usually do shit on saturdays but today I have nothing to do but sit at home and be bored.

Edit: Hell, I might as well post a random gif:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> Whatever.


You care so much about green rep, it is only logical that red eats you alive, you pathetic bitch.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> You care so much about green rep, it is only logical that red eats you alive, you pathetic bitch.


I don't care about any kind of rep though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Actually, yes, you do. 

You're such an awful member. Everyone else will see this very soon, if they are too dumb to have seen it already.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

No, I don't.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I couldn't hear you over the sound of NoyK's dick in your mouth.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd chuckle if the the J in JT Martin stood for Jade.

Jade Topanga Martin. I'd call myself JT as well.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You spew the same shit over and over, you're beginning to sound like Kobra.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kobra is still a better member than you.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Anark said:


> I'd chuckle if the the J in JT Martin stood for Jade.
> 
> Jade Topanga Martin. I'd call myself JT as well.


HA! 

The J and T of my username doesn't really stand for anything.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Kobra is still a better member than you.


No fucks given here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You give plenty of fucks.

That is why you keep responding.

Ugly bitch.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Alright la's, just got back to Liverpool from my interview in London. The interview itself could have gone better but when I told the woman who my uncle was (they went travelling to Hawaii together for recruitment) it suddenly turned it in my favour.

Got to wait until the 14th of December though.

@Bully, now London is out the way, I have 1 more day of the shift in work tomorrow then I'm gonna sort out RE for ya pal.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Alright la's, just got back to Liverpool from my interview in London. The interview itself could have gone better but when I told the woman who my uncle was (they went travelling to Hawaii together for recruitment) it suddenly turned it in my favour.
> 
> Got to wait until the 14th of December though.
> 
> @Bully, now London is out the way, I have 1 more day of the shift in work tomorrow then I'm gonna sort out RE for ya pal.


Good luck man. Ready for the thrashing Everton will get tomorrow :troll?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The comment for this video. Who did this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=I0AUnts6uqc


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Good luck man. Ready for the thrashing Everton will get tomorrow :troll?


Mate, a thrashing is putting it nicely. We're going to bottle it again and shake like a bunch of shitting dogs and let you walk over us.

Let's just go down in style.

And thanks, chief.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DualShock said:


> The comment for this video. Who did this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=I0AUnts6uqc


That was me.

I am guessing you didn't actually click on the name because it would easily give me away <3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually did the work I was procrastinating for. Instead of just thinking about doing it.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

:lol A even better question is made this video. I couldn't stop laughing.


Ah shit it doesn't show up. Oh well let's just enjoy this masterpeice:


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Nobody is worse than Kobra. Worst poster currently on WF imo.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> That was me.
> 
> I am guessing you didn't actually click on the name because it would easily give me away <3


:jay2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sono why did you bump the Waz thread? fpalm


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll subscribe to everyone who leaves a message on that video. Though I'm still not _watching _any of your videos, Anderson. Unless you do a Waz or Reggie.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> What's your problem with Sheamus?


His posts suck dick.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anark said:


> I'll subscribe to everyone who leaves a message on that video. Though I'm still not _watching _any of your videos, Anderson. Unless you do a Waz or Reggie.


Tbh I'm not too fussed if you watch or not.


----------



## Samantha™ (Oct 11, 2011)

*What is everyone doing for Halloween??I am going to go see Paranormal Activity 4..

(Y)*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm going to drink a lot, party a lot, then come here and type something like adhkahfskagfahj and go to sleep. 

Probably I'll just stay home and invite some friends. Paranormal activity sucks.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Samantha™ said:


> *What is everyone doing for Halloween??I am going to go see Paranormal Activity 4..
> 
> (Y)*


Up to now, I'm going to see Silent Hill 2.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> His posts suck dick.


My posts give the best blowjobs.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Go fuck around at some party until like 12. Then come home and play AC3 until like 3 in the morning. Fuck school the next day.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> My posts give the best blowjobs.


Piss off.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> Piss off.


Piss On!

Go, go Pissman!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Piss off.


Exactly.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/devinsupertramp?feature=watch

Great channel


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You guys have school the day after Halloween? We don't really celebrate halloween in Portugal, but it's a holiday on the 1st November. The day of the people who passed away, if translated literally.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Striker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/devinsupertramp?feature=watch
> 
> Great channel







That's awesome


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I don't because it's currently half-term. But if Halloween was during normal school time I would.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Play WWE 13


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Sup

Blast from page 40: Are Dunk and Anderson still feuding?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Spoiler:  Post Count



BULLY 1,538
RevolverSnake 1,027
You_heard? 574
andersonasshole900	555
Whap Me Jungles 523
SonoShion 505
JT Martin 451
CMWit 420
Zankman Jack 349
Keyser Söze 339
SheamusO'Shaunessy	312
NoyK 308
El Chapo 290
Anark 230
DualShock 230
Mystical 218
R.K.O Peep 186
Dunk20 181
legendmaker2 129
Ether 118
Crimson 3:16™ 104
sXe_Maverick 103
swagger_ROCKS 103
Purple Aki 97
Samoon 85
Catalanotto 82



Dem Bully posts.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Sup
> 
> Blast from page 40: Are Dunk and Anderson still feuding?


No.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Remember when we all got along?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> No.


Aww, too bad.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Remember when we all got along?


"we" still get along. What is your point?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Remember when we all got along?


Listen man let's bury the hatchet.


Not really you troll.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

DualShock said:


> "we" still get along. What is your point?


Nah, that's not what I meant. We (you) had that Hype and there were no "feuds" in this thread.




andersonasshole900 said:


> Listen man let's bury the hatchet.
> 
> 
> Not really you troll.


Figures.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheamus you're not one of us jobbers.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Sheamus you're not one of us jobbers.


That's why I said "(you)". Because back then I was one.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not one of you jobbers either. Problem?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Stop arguing and watch awesome videos.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Whoever closed the original funny wrestling picture threads made a big mistake and killed the greatest thread on the internet. There is a new pictures thread but it doesn't feel the same, the momentum is killed.
That means that this is now the greatest thread on the internet


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Benoit is my favorite wrestler since 2007.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Whatever happened to GW Bush?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I wanted it to get closed Andy. Don't know for Halloween yet, either a strip club or a houseparty.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> *I wanted it to get closed Andy.* Don't know for Halloween yet, either a strip club or a houseparty.


Why?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The credits were still going I wanted the movie to end.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

rton


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Mate, a thrashing is putting it nicely. We're going to bottle it again and shake like a bunch of shitting dogs and let you walk over us.
> 
> Let's just go down in style.
> 
> And thanks, chief.


Lol doubt it man. It would need us being able to finish. I really see you beating us if you turn up. I am missing it because of my shitty job


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Remember when you got a boner watching a diva segment? 










Good times, good times.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Remember when you got a boner watching a diva segment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still do. Anytime Paige appears on Nxt :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


>


Love this match, Bret's best match in WCW by far


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn, about to buy some pizza.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The loss of the Funny Wrestling Pictures thread will only aid our rise to the top.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't know.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

They took the thread down because the other one was so freaking huge.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

OPTIMUSprime said:


> alright fool. Apparently you never watched the countless attempts he failed to beat CM Punk. If you honestly believe you think you can bring those crappy false statements, you need to recheck your info bro. OWNED!!!


Ah, the great posters of the WWE section


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

We'll be 10,000 by midnight Sunday.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think I have red rep 8 people in the last 2 days.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Someone red repped me because I said that Layla needs to work on her abs. unk


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

But Layla's hot just as she is. :yum:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate her.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Samoon said:


> I think I have red rep 8 people in the last 2 days.


EMBRACE THE HATE


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Layla is a cunt devoid of talent. The sooner Vince is done with her, the better.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

better than most of the divas


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

97,828 replys in this motherfucker.. wtf do you tslk about? just life? Jobbin dat son' bitch 4 life?



Samoon said:


> I think I have red rep 8 people in the last 2 days.


ur a fucking sad bastard then


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> 97,828 replys in this motherfucker.. wtf do you tslk about? just life? Jobbin dat son' bitch 4 life?
> 
> 
> ur a fucking sad bastard then


:kobe

I didn't red rep them for no reason. They were being idiots so I red rep them.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's happening? Anyone online?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Watching the ODD game between Victoria and Tassie. Been pretty good


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool. Victoria would be winning of course


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, Quiney and Finch blasted at the start, and DHUSS fired a century from 73 balls.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good to see Hussey back in form.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> 97,828 replys in this motherfucker.. wtf do you tslk about? just life? Jobbin dat son' bitch 4 life?



Fail. You failed.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I wonder if Mods'll close this down at 9999 just to spite jobbers.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wouldn't care if they did.

Moron.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Fun Trivia: Bully has 15% of the posts in this thread, while RS has 10%


Ps: Love the "moron" you edited in.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Thought it needed a lil' somthin' somethin'


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BTW the colossal disappointment aka NoyK is trying to keep a low profile within the anything and WWE sections. Knew the cunt wouldn't leave, he seeks that attention too much.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's come back... again? How many times is that now?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

He sent me a weird PM a couple of days ago, explaining his rep situation.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

When did he ever leave?

I'd always hear about his farewell PM's but noticed he was always logged in hours afterwards.

Him & Sheamus really need to go but especially Sheamus.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you tell him to fuck off


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> When did he ever leave?
> 
> I'd always hear about his farewell PM's but noticed he was always logged in hours afterwards.
> 
> *He* & Sheamus really need to go but especially Sheamus.


Fixed.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fair warning guys, I think another rejoiner will be gracing us with his presence.

There is a cat by the name of gamera67.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/218494-gamera67.html

He's only been here for 2 hours, has 25 posts and is wildly and blindly posting in the WWE section in threads that haven't seen activity in 2-3 days. Seems like he is on a mission to hit up rants, unless I'm thinking too hard.



Leave, Sheamus. Nobody wants you here.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am sure everyone knew Noyk was never going to leave.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Did you tell him to fuck off


I didn't reply to that PM.



El Chapo said:


> Fair warning guys, I think another rejoiner will be gracing us with his presence.
> 
> There is a cat by the name of gamera67.
> 
> ...


Oh, no. Well, if you think that...I will leave.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

sXe, you were right!!!

I left some dirtbag a red rep, with the comment saying "Doug Flutie" and of course, he reps me back saying it's still real to him.

I ain't going to lie, that shit fun. If I could, I'd red rep Sheamus non stop for the rest of the year.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Fair warning guys, I think another rejoiner will be gracing us with his presence.
> 
> There is a cat by the name of gamera67.
> 
> ...


Speaking of which, an Unknown guy just gray repped me in the Jobber's Thread.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/217376-mthebehemoth.html

He may also be ready to rant, Or my reputation has exceeded me.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Even non rants posters hate you, Sheamus and come here just to red rep you.


You really do suck.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Even non rants posters hate you, Sheamus and come here just to red rep you.
> 
> 
> You really do suck.


I may just be the most hated man in Rants.

That feels good.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

DEAD!!!


I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nah, you don't feel good. We know you don't like it when people hate you.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Nah, you don't feel good. We know you don't like it when people hate you.


I'm passed that.

Why would I feel bad when just my presence makes someone start going full-retard? :dlo


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> He's come back... again? How many times is that now?


One return per account, so...5?



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> He sent me a weird PM a couple of days ago, explaining his rep situation.


Congratulations. You two should become life partners. Would be a perfect match since nobody else gives two fucks about you.



El Chapo said:


> sXe, you were right!!!
> 
> I left some dirtbag a red rep, with the comment saying "Doug Flutie" and of course, he reps me back saying it's still real to him.
> 
> I ain't going to lie, that shit fun. If I could, I'd red rep Sheamus non stop for the rest of the year.


:troll



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Speaking of which, an Unknown guy just gray repped me in the Jobber's Thread.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/217376-mthebehemoth.html
> 
> He may also be ready to rant, Or my reputation has exceeded me.


That guy is a TNA A-lister, but is still a better poster than you.



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I may just be the most hated man in Rants.
> 
> That feels good.


fpalm

Only a moron devoid of human companionship would claim that moniker. Oh, wait, it's you. It fits.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I'm passed that.
> 
> Why would I feel bad when just my presence makes someone start going full-retard? :dlo


You don't need to lie. We know the truth, you care a lot about what people think. Your stupid goodbye thread proves it.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I only remember one poster who claimed to be the most hated in Rants. He got what he deserved.

Hopefully Sheamus gets his ass banned too.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link Whap me.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> He sent me a weird PM a couple of days ago, explaining his rep situation.


Speaking of PM. The message you sent me makes no sense and shows only how confused you are



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I'm passed that.
> 
> Why would I feel bad when just my presence makes someone start going full-retard? :dlo


Because you act like a total douche. It's not a big deal that you want to be the most hated man in the rants and that you feel good if someone is mad when you post. Shows how miserable your life is if that is your biggest joy and you have no better things to do but it's your choice and your life.
The sad thing is that you tried everything to be liked and after you failed you have now this gimmick "It's so cool to be hated in rants. I love when I piss off some people" when you did your best to be loved in rants.
If you acted like Warren Zeavon from the beginning who never had the intention to be liked maybe some people would believe your crap but after witnessing your sad attempts to fit in and now they all read your posts with a new "I don't care if someone likes me" attitude it makes the whole situation just sad


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What was the message? Post it on here if you want


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Need to stop this Sheamus stuff, so here's some ass.



Spoiler: ASS


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah. Let's try and make the last 90 or so posts relatively spam free

Rather see Sheamus get buried again, always amusing


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

What a mong he is, I'd like to see him try to step up to us.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going up the road to get some dinner, hopefully when I return he'll have come out of hiding


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What was the message? Post it on here if you want


The post alone is not so interesting but shows only how confused he is.

First he posts that SXE is a freak because he cares if someone likes him. Then I quote him and post that not acting like an ass in forums has nothing to do with if you care if someone likes you. Then he *green* reps my post with a message "LOL U Mad" only to send me a message a couple of hours later with "are we cool or do you also think I am a troll"
That means someone who accuses other people of being freaks because they care if someone likes them sends someone a PM asking someone if he likes him fpalm
Just sad


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

What a fäggøt.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

ALBERT!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Went and got some subway and a couple of beers.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What's your sub?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

hI


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If sheamus did not care about why people thought why would he say he wants to be the most hated? He therefore does care


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sheamus is still trending? 

Edit: Good morning !


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey ugly


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

He certainly looks a TWAT.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Talking of looking a twat, did anyone see Apocalypto's pic in the post your picture section? lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

He looked like what would happen if a swamp creature shagged a troll doll. Then the baby got stretched both ways and left in pigswill.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Mornin Snake, Dunk.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What was with the fabio hair? Cunt looked like a transvestite


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sono, where is that asian chick in your sig?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I really don't want to think about it anymore.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Obvious rejoiner is obvious.

Good work by Anark to expose that twat.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

He could become popular with that pic in that emo kids site. Disturbing individual


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

If he rejoins, I'll red rep him a link to SceneKids. See what happens


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think he is a scenekid tbh


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

He did have the right level of intelligence


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He liked to talk about dicks and assholes A LOT


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I know, I'm late to the party but did Livid One get exposed?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, he's just another one that bit the dust, they all get found out eventually


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

If you look at the photo on the last page, you'd think he had a good mind to expose himself


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He looks like the biggest ******* on the forum tbh


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What's happening?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You fool, Sheamus is the biggest fäggøt on the forum


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What'd you call me you goofy pot of mentally deficient chicken excrement?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Pointless talk about Sheamus is happening.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Pointless talk about Sheamus is happening.


Shut your mouth You pointless descendant of crooked goat carcasses


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't be an annoying shitface udder felcher


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't help it You churlish bucket of radioactive camel hairs


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Honestly when I logged on today I thought the thread would be past 10,000 posts.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Acockadycto is Sheamus?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Poop nob.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No livid one was acopalotofdicko. Sheamus was GTI and suspected as Fluffykins and god knows who else


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if he turned out to be GetReady2Fly with his new attitude.

As soon as he mentions squids, I think we've got him.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

If anybodies bored this is what I'm about to watch:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah. I got Assassins Creed 3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm all out of wrestling DVDs to watch until I order some more on Tuesday. So I'm just watching old stuff on Youtube.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bitch. I gotta wait till Wednesday for AC3.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I got a jail broken ps3 so I can download the games before they are released


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL at Sheamus - Show not being held in the cell.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:kobe Oh come on, WWE.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whenever I hear sheamuses name mentioned I don't know whether you're talking about the poster or the wrestler.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm trending jobber-wide.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

"That repping myself thing is a massive misunderstanding, even though the admins/mods themselves have claimed that, they insist on using that as a weapon because they are that unoriginal when they want to insult someone.

I only repped myself twice with my other account "Skiie", when I was testing Rep Power before I read FAQ/Rules (Yeah, dumb move I know but oh well)

So that only makes 1 rep point I sent myself. 

And I know it doesn't matter much, but it does say something, and considering the amount of rep I have, even though Cat/sXe keep stalking me and red repping me for no reason (they be mad) I'm a pretty liked poster outside of Rants, I've been told that countless times even by most of the guys who claimed I am trash now (Bully, DualShock, Maverick, Whap Me Jungles, etc;.)

I could post the countless green reps I have received from then claiming I was one of the best posters in the forum and expose them as massive hypocrites, but I am above that now. 
Do the same, mate."


NoyK message.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:lmao

What's the point?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Shame about NoyK I liked him before he made this little drama.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:side:

I'm just gonna post this here.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> :lmao
> 
> What's the point?


He said (Very subtely) that he was the best poster on the forum.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's good at manipulating people, I was one of the only ones to see through him. Typical sociopath.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Shame about NoyK I liked him before he made this little drama.


I still like him. He made one mistake. So what?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He was obviously trying to get sympathy with the personal messages. I have none to give him. Hes attention whoring.



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I still like him. He made one mistake. So what?


I don't care about your opinion.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Best poster on the forum unk2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Goddamn I love the Eddie/Mysterio/Dominick storyline.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Best poster on the forum unk2


Wait wait wait.

You said you never liked Noyk. Now he is hated by everybody.

You said you never like me. Now I'm hated by everybody.

Bully is a wizard!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

It's unfortunate but it is what it is.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

People who fuck with me either get banned, leave rants or leave the forum crying.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheamus I could use a Snickers? You could use a baseball bat to the face.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> People who fuck with me either get banned, leave rants or leave the forum crying.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who is the top overall poster though (not just in rants) my top three would probably be Anark, cat and Rush.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Any football fans in here should watch the liverpool/everton game going on right now. top game. 2-2 and not even halftime


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I still like him. He made one mistake. So what?


Wait a minute. Are you using NoyK now to be accepted? Because we should not judge anyone becuase of one mistake? How pathetic



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> You said you never liked Noyk. Now he is hated by everybody.
> 
> ...


He is not a wizard, he is smart enough to see through bullshit. BULLY doesn't have a magic stick to make people act like retards, you do it by yourself


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Noyk made more than one mistake btw.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It is hard for me to say who are the best 3 posters in this forum but the best poster in this forum imo is Rush.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that's a good shout.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Seabs, Catalanotto and Anark for me.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Any football fans in here should watch the liverpool/everton game going on right now. top game. 2-2 and not even halftime


How is the match? Been watching the Federer match.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

WAGG and KingCal are two more names.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Liverpool went 2-0 up. Evertone came back and scored 2 goals so it's 2-2 at halftime.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs is a good shout.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> "That repping myself thing is a massive misunderstanding, even though the admins/mods themselves have claimed that, they insist on using that as a weapon because they are that unoriginal when they want to insult someone.
> 
> I only repped myself twice with my other account "Skiie", when I was testing Rep Power before I read FAQ/Rules (Yeah, dumb move I know but oh well)
> 
> ...


One of the best posters in this forum? :lmao


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Page 1000?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Clearly delusional.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

One last push till we get to 10K


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who's Craig Brown?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The final stretch. Post fast before it's closed!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Who is your favourite poster?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

PAAAAAAAAAAAAGE 1000 FTWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not if you use 25 posts a page!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nobody uses 25 posts per page anymore.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Craig Brown manages Aberdeen FC, he managed the Scottish national side the last time they got to the World Cup. We're not doing well in the World Cup qualifiers.

Edit: OMG 10K


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DAMN.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> "That repping myself thing is a massive misunderstanding, even though the admins/mods themselves have claimed that, they insist on using that as a weapon because they are that unoriginal when they want to insult someone.
> 
> I only repped myself twice with my other account "Skiie", when I was testing Rep Power before I read FAQ/Rules (Yeah, dumb move I know but oh well)
> 
> ...


Do you think by posting in public a pm from Noyk that people will have heat over Noyk and applaud you? Shitty move from you.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:Rock2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Do you think by posting in public a pm from Noyk that people will have heat over Noyk and applaud you? Shitty move from you.


I actually agree with you Dunk.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Who is your favourite poster?


Snake, Anark, Starbuck.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dunk is mostly a fucktard but sometimes he's right. This was one of those times.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mine is(favourite not best): 

JoeRulz, Rush and Abk.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk is another poster who has turned himself around. Used to be awful, now not too bad.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn, this thread's gone a long way. So much stuff happened since it was created.

What happened to these days though:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/636842-jobbers-thread-47.html

Where we all got along? Ahh well.

Oh and I've noticed that some people have problems with Spoiler tags _(yes I lurk here time to time to get a few giggles, EG: "WHERE ARE THE MODS" guy, Dunk vs Mystical)
_

You gotta type [Spoiler*="Spoiler Title"*][/spoiler] the bold part is a must have, otherwise it won't work, for example this:


Spoiler



.


 won't work.

So you have this:



Spoiler: Spoiler Tittle



.



Anyway, I'll be going now as I'm sure my presence here isn't much appreciated, :lol
Peace.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

unk2


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Damn, this thread's gone a long way. So much stuff happened since it was created.
> 
> What happened to these days though:
> 
> ...


Don't let the door hit you in the vagina on your way out.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap me doesn't know how to no sell


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck this is a good game


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

What game


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Liverpool/Everton


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Shit, I missed that #10000


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

unk3


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> "That repping myself thing is a massive misunderstanding, even though the admins/mods themselves have claimed that, they insist on using that as a weapon because they are that unoriginal when they want to insult someone.
> 
> I only repped myself twice with my other account "Skiie", when I was testing Rep Power before I read FAQ/Rules (Yeah, dumb move I know but oh well)
> 
> ...





SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I still like him. He made one mistake. So what?





NoyK said:


> Damn, this thread's gone a long way. So much stuff happened since it was created.
> 
> What happened to these days though:
> 
> ...


What is this shit?:bron4


But hey we have 10k posts so it only make sense that people who haven't posted for a while here make a appearance here for the special occasion.
You know, like in WWE when they have anniversary shows with shitty gimmicks like Hillbilly Jim, Jim Duggan and Repo Man.
Jobbers 10k Show Legends Battle Royal
Sheamus vs NoyK vs Waz Perviz vs Warren Zeavon new account vs Apocal...something new account vs Where Are The Mods Guy


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

raw 1000 episodes/ rants 10,000 posts.. yeah I see your point


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

But obviously Jobbers #10000 is way more important than some shitty wrestling show.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah. 

Raw what is it good for? Absolutely nothing!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

And I hope the jobbers thread will celebrate #20000 in 1 month.

The jobbers thread - FEED ME MORE!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Dunk is mostly a fucktard but sometimes he's right. This was one of those times.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

That's a bit of a shitty move, Sheamus. Fair enough if it's someone you've been rowing with who PMs you something stupid, but if you get on with him like you say you do, then you shouldn't be posting his _private _message to you.

Merseyside derby was pretty tasty today. Suarez goal at the end should have counted, but then he shouldn't have been on the pitch after his stamp on Distin's ankle earlier.

All about Chelsea/Man United now. Line-ups indicate another slobberknocker.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Great game wasn't it? I'm shattered by the result. Shit happens I guess.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Just checked some pages back. Some random stuff I felt like quoting. 



andersonasshole900 said:


> This thread will make it to 1000 posts.





Keyser Söze said:


> 50 Posts Per Hour (approx.)
> 
> The *jobbers* Thread - 578 Posts
> Bad Blood aka Waz Perviz aka fucking piece of trash. - 1740
> ...





BULLY said:


> Ok I'm going to bed. Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread it's been fun. Hopefully can continue on tomorrow. Peace.


When Bully was a face.



RevolverSnake said:


> This is about the future. The memories thread is about the past.





BULLY said:


> That loser Patrick Bateman. What A moron.





RevolverSnake said:


> To be exact. It is Anderson with his little sister giving him head.





Purple Aki said:


> Alone, you're all nobodies. Together, you're a bunch of nobodies.





TomahawkJock said:


> I am pissed that no one said I was one of the best 12ers. Fuck you all. :side:





RevolverSnake said:


> I don't want to get you drunk, but, ah, that's a very fine Chardonnay you're not drinking.





SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Lol, 170 Bully
> This is you:





Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Shall I post pictures of my Cock?





Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Let's get back on topic now. Ah wait...nevermind.





Zankman Jack said:


> We need less tits and ass in this thread.
> 
> It's too distracting.





Catalanotto said:


> Instead of calling it 'no sell', we're gonna call it 'bad blood'.
> 
> 
> LEGENDARY





swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would definitely blow a load like that on Karla.
> 
> y'all jobbers doing a better job than the first day I joined. (Y)





DualShock said:


> My sperm is green because my penis is like Hulk. Gets big and strong in dangerous situations






Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Let's get back on topic now. Ah wait...nevermind.





RevolverSnake said:


> I like Shemales.





You_heard? said:


> I admit I wanted to be apart of the Jobber Squad. But then I remembered I don't like any of you.





Striker said:


> This jobber "clique" is garbage. Get rid of some of the horrible posters in it.
> 
> IE: Sheamus.
> 
> :kobe





BULLY said:


> You heard's a virgin though, the closest he's had to sex is when he tried to stick his wang in his mouth. :artest





CMWit said:


> WTF is going on around here, Sheamus has lost his mind and minunderstood the intial reason for this thread, which is just a place for us to hang out and chat anot worry about join dates, not a GD crusade against other posters. Just chill kid it'll be all right, just stop trying so damned hard bro, when you don't you're a decent poster. Can we just simply stop talking about 11er/12ers. Just no sell that shit like Cena baby.





You_heard? said:


> Am I a better poster then Sheamus?





DualShock said:


> WTF happened to our little Jobbers thread? Why is Sheamus so unpopular now? why is You_Heard popular now? What the hell is going on here?





You_heard? said:


> I am the 2011th poster! It's cool because I joined in 2011.





Zankman Jack said:


> This thread/group falls apart when Crimson 3:16, Anderson or I aren't here.





RevolverSnake said:


> Froot has big ass arms.





NoyK said:


> Random topic;
> 
> So I just fucked myself in the ass. I made a bet with a girl, and since I just lost, I'll have to dance for at least 20 seconds like Elvis Presley, while playing "Hound Dog" somewhere this winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Some good memories there.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Shit, can't rep you right now. unk3


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Those were the days.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You can invite me for champage and a lapdance in a stripclub, instead?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Those were the days indeed. Everyone turned heel now, even Froot was starting to.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Where is he anyway?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Private messages are kept private JT. I respect that.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, thanks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What are you doing here Noyk? It hasn't been a month yet.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It would be a honor to do that, Sono.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

#Jobbers 10000


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Crybaby.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol @ me getting giddy over 1000 posts back then.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Crybaby.


Sup?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> What are you doing here Noyk? It hasn't been a month yet.



Just killing time till my digestion takes place so I can go workout. Upper-body day.


And put that behind ya man, c'mon let's just go back like this thread was before, no need to bicker 24/7​


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I saw your upper body in the workout thread. Looks like you got a lot of work to do.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah I saw your upper body in the workout thread. Looks like you got a lot of work to do.


Yeah had to stop doing physical exercise due to a soccer injury, so I stopped for almost a year. I've already done some great improvements though, especially in my arms, you'll see


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tell me your diet and exercise routine.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Sup?


I'm here just chillin feeling a bit angry today. What's up with you man?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Tell me your diet and exercise routine.





BULLY said:


> Bully doesn't know how to no sell


 .


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why are you angry?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Tell me your diet and exercise routine.



Lately I have been eating mainly vegetables and white meat, along with a lot of fruit. And drinking a lot more water as well. I've been told that fish has lots of protein, but I just can't stand fish..Ewgh.

As for my exercise routine, I've been told that I am over pushing it but the results have been amazing, so yeah.
Monday I do upper-body exercises (benchpresses, push-ups, pull-ups, work on traps, back muscles, etc;.)
Then the next day I just do cardio/fat burning exercises, like go out for a jog in the morning.

Then I take a 1-day rest, repeat, and so on. I haven't worked on my abs as much, as I read somewhere that it's worthless unless you drop your body fat %

Anyway, I'll post a picture of my arm flexed, compared to the one I posted 2 weeks ago, you'll see the difference already


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey, I'm a child of divorce, gimme a break.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:troll


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Hey, I'm a child of divorce, gimme a break.


I have only one parent, and my Mum has divorced my previous step-dad back in '09.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyway I'm off for my workout routine, I'll be back in a couple of hours. If you have any tips BULLY, please share, I'm a bit new to this so any advice is welcome.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Hey, I'm a child of divorce, gimme a break.


You can get a ps3 from dad and the x box from mom. 
I knew a kid who had divorced parents who competed with gifts to see who was the better parent -_-


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Harry and Dorris did a wonderful job raising me. But they're both dead now. I didn't kill them. Honest.


The Machinist is a pretty good film.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It's personal BULLY.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Easy guys, I was just quoting Bateman aka Snake.

But thanks for caring about me though human doesn't know about friendship.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Lately I have been eating mainly vegetables and white meat, along with a lot of fruit. And drinking a lot more water as well. I've been told that fish has lots of protein, but I just can't stand fish..Ewgh.
> 
> As for my exercise routine, I've been told that I am over pushing it but the results have been amazing, so yeah.
> Monday I do upper-body exercises (benchpresses, push-ups, pull-ups, work on traps, back muscles, etc;.)
> ...


As far as protein is concerned you need to take one gram per pound of body weight. Forget about the day break work a split program where you work different body parts on different days e.g. monday chest tuesday legs and so on and so forth. Dont use machines use free weights they will use your stabilising muscles and you will get bigger. Always focus on tensing your core and clinching your back. If you're benching have a spotter. so you can push out more reps. Take whey protien shakes as a supplement. nothing else. Oatmeal, rice and nuts are your friend.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Easy guys, I was just quoting Bateman aka Snake.
> 
> But thanks for caring about me though human doesn't know about friendship.


We are your E-Friends, the only friends who matter.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I'm here just chillin feeling a bit angry today. What's up with you man?


Same thing, bro.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Btw how good was the Liverpool game as I had to miss because of my shitty job and watching later before HIAC. I know the score already as well. Not shocked we managed to blow a lead. Bound to fuck up some how lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol @ BULLY believing NoyK. So gullible.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Masterpiece.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Lol @ BULLY believing NoyK. So gullible.


What


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratz on the 10k jobbers and ex-jobbers.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Congratz on the 10k jobbers and *ex-jobbers.*


That would be you.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Congratz on the 10k jobbers and ex-jobbers.


Hypocrite.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They all wanna bask in the glory.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Masterpiece.


Is that a good movie?

And what was the name of the other movie I was supposed to watch again, Cold Fish?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A Bittersweet Life is greatness. One of my favs and Cold Fish is a dark masterpiece.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just noticed they changed the description of the rants section slightly:



> Rant, moan, vent, the place to lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You're observant.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> A Bittersweet Life is greatness. One of my favs and Cold Fish is a dark masterpiece.


Sounds awesome. I hope I find some time to watch them this week. 

btw: What is your opionon on Old Boy? Has to be one of my favorite movie's of all time. Just so fucking awesome. And that TWIST. :russo


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You never clicked on my IMDb list? Oldboy is a 10/10.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I did but that was some time ago and I totally forgot what movies you listed. :troll


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Apokalypto actually looks like a portuguese "celebrity" called Castelo Branco 


















Believe it or not, that creature is married to this:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He kinda looks a male Kaitliyn.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was gonna say Steve Tyler but that's too much of a compliment.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

He looks like Peter Steele, LOLOLOLOL


RIP MAN


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

He needs a hair cut.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> He kinda looks a male Kaitliyn.


That's a man :torres


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Kaytlin is a real hardbordy you ****.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kaitlyn is awesome


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Kaitlyn can suck my dick while in Powerbomb posture.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat Woman


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DEM LEGS


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Its not like that I wouldnt do her but she got an masculine ass.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What's better than a masculine ass?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Her tits aren't bad.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> What's better than a masculine ass?


Nothing.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

he looks like........... he needs to be put down


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Who?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

She can't do that.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd rather have a steele ass that could crush my nuts.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lesnar told me he's in Atlanta tonight. 
Is anyone of you watching it live?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Edit: response to the RS post. 

Wish I could see it live someday


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes I watch it for free thanks to tha internetz LOL


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope, my internet sucks too much.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Is your Firefox browser working again Revolver?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

'Grats for your reply count.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I got sky sports so I get it free whoop whoop


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> 'Grats for your reply count.


Thanks.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, FF is working again.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Yes, FF is working again.


Sehr schön

Well, I found another sad flash cards video. Someone should help this poor guy before he does something terrible


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

My first live PPV since Wrestlemania I think. But only because it's 1 hour earlier and a possible Ziggler cash in.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hm, I think I havn't watched a PPV live since WM either. I was falling asleep during the Main Event. :rocky


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

If Ryback wins, holy fuck, wrestling is gayer than gay.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Save.Us :brock


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lesnar to rip Ryberg in 2 pieces.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

unk2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What time to PPVs air in Australia Bully? Like midday?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is anyone here _really_ watching the PPV live tonight?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I guess so I'm just gonna d/l it tomorrow, so no spoilers please.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't worry Cena will make sure that Ryback wins. :cena2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm quite probably the biggest Ryback mark in this site, but I don't want him to win. Not yet, he's definitely not ready. And I want Punk to break Cena's 380-day record.

If I chat about the PPV here, it will have spoiler tags, don't worry BULLY. Btw, check my last post on the workout thread. Told ya I've improved


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just don't get the Ryback appeal. He ist just some retarded caveman.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Is anyone here _really_ watching the PPV live tonight?


Well it is free in the UK an hour early and I have mates coming round so yeah


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How can you mark for anyone who hasnt had any mic time?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Save.Us :brock


Bork is gonna rip the door off the cage and stuff Ryback full of Jimmy Johns sandwiches till he taps out, thus exposing the way to beat him, Feed Him TOO MUCH!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I despise Ryback. He's weak as piss. Can't even lift Heyman. What a joke.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Well it is free in the UK an hour early and *I have mates coming round* so yeah


Seth and Evan?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know why I like Ryback so much. Maybe it's just a 'for the hell of it' thing, but I enjoy watching the guy. He does need to step up a little, a new finisher would be perfect. His current one is hard to pull off, and he might break his neck one day if he puts too much strength while lifting.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I would love to see a Belly2Belly straight against the cage.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Seth and Evan?


Yeah man


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't have Sky Sports . Next day on Desirulez for me.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I would love to see a Belly2Belly straight against the cage.


And then the cage door ripping apart..followed by Punk running away on top of the cage, Ryback follows him, clothesline, and performs a new finisher on top of the cage, breaking it making both Punk and Ryback fall down, along with the 4 sides of the cage, making the whole crowd chant "holy shit" :mark:

Yeah, I'm exaggerating. 





andersonasshole900 said:


> I don't have Sky Sports . Next day on Desirulez for me.



I know it's infamous, but you can always use streams.. I haven't used them in a long time since I can watch now, but I can hook you up a few in a PM.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

NoyK said:


> And then the cage door ripping apart..followed by Punk running away on top of the cage, Ryback follows him, clothesline, and performs a new finisher on top of the cage, breaking it making both Punk and Ryback fall down, and the 4 sides of it fall down, making the whole crowd chant "holy shit" :mark:
> 
> Yeah, I'm exaggerating.


And then Lesnar comes out with a new Mozart theme and dances ballet.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

No school tomorrow thanks to Sandy, nice

HIAC predictions:
Sheamus, then Big Show KO's him after the match and Ziggler cashes in
Rhodes Scholars and it leads to a feud between Team Hell No
Orton, then Del Rio breaks his arm after the match so Orton is "out" and he can go film his movie (unless he did that already...?)
Kofi beats Miz
.....Eve wins I guess?
Punk beats Ryback due to Lesnar interference


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Well throughout the Summer I streamed on a relatively new netbook. And from all that streaming it seems I can't stream at a great quality anymore on here. PM me anyway I'll take a look.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

How about a B2B *through* the cage. ope


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hoe about OFF the cage.. Foley style.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Foley: Feed me more!....GIMMICKS!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ether said:


> Orton, then Del Rio breaks his arm after the match so Orton is "out" and he can go film his movie (unless he did that already...?)


Orton tweeted not long ago that he is nearly done with his movie, so he might be back to full-time-non-random-feuds-and-matches again.

And seriously speaking now, we are never going to see another Hell in a Cell spot like Mankind/HBK/Rikishi in a long, long, *long *time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK thanks for the link, but I already knew about that site.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I think our good friend Waz has died

Hasn't uploaded a new video in a month, R.I.P :batista3


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Orton tweeted not long ago that he is nearly done with his movie, so he might be back to full-time-non-random-feuds-and-matches again.


Ah


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I was watching Smackdown from 2005 earlier, and was caught off guard at Tommasso Ciampa being a lawyer for that Arab guy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What HBK spot are you refering to, NoyK?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Still waiting for him to come to Australia


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

First Row Sports.

That is the stream I use all the time. It's fucking awesome.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So NoyK you seem to have turned face again...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> First Row Sports.
> 
> That is the stream I use all the time. It's fucking awesome.


Yeah that's the one I use too. Not many streams you can't get on that fucker.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah First Row is the way to go


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> NoyK thanks for the link, but I already knew about that site.


Eh.. why don't you give it a try then? When I used to watch streams they had pretty decent quality ones, of course not as good as in TV, but more than watchable.



RevolverSnake said:


> What HBK spot are you refering to, NoyK?


The one against undertaker in 1997(?), wasn't as good as Mankind though. HBK was just hanging on the top of the cell, then fell down on the table if I recall.

And yeah, First Row Sports is where I always go when I want to watch stuff that doesn't air in my country. Great site.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Well played Sono, well played.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Broke ass punks how about paying for it and supporting DIS MARVELOUS PRODUCT?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Eh.. why don't you give it a try then? When I used to watch streams they had pretty decent quality ones, of course not as good as in TV, but more than watchable.
> 
> 
> > Because of issues seemingly caused by my netbook it will probably fuck up. I'll give it a try of course.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

andersonasshole900 said:


> So NoyK you seem to have turned face again...


Doesn't change the red reps I will continue to give him.


:foster


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Doesn't change the red reps I will continue to give him.
> 
> 
> :foster


This ain't WWE. Not all faces must get along.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not as bad as people who don't answer their messages unk3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm the "John Cena" type of face, in many ways it seems. :side:



Random as hell question; does anyone here play Pokemon games?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Never tried watching wrestling on a stream, but I watch all the football on Oleoletv, their TV1 channel always has loads and loads of links for the games and all sorts of other sports.

I usually download PPVs the next day as I'm on Central European Time here which means it doesn't start until about 2am.

The only live PPV I ever watched was a Summerslam I think, the one where HBK made a comeback and feuded with Triple H. A mate had cable so we all went round to watch it, but we had been drinking since after work and by the time it started we are all fucking hammered.

By the time the main event started, I was struggling to stay awake and I remember really not caring what happened because I just wanted it to end so I could go home and kip.

Downloads are better because fuck adverts.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Levy Tran, Anark.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you guys know a nice match with non stop action?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Never tried watching wrestling on a stream, but I watch all the football on Oleoletv, their TV1 channel always has loads and loads of links for the games and all sorts of other sports.
> 
> I usually download PPVs the next day as I'm on Central European Time here which means it doesn't start until about 2am.
> 
> ...


One of the main reasons I don't watch live streams tbh


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Do you guys know a nice match with non stop action?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Not as bad as people who don't answer their messages unk3


Says he who hasn't replied to the novel I wrote for him about mafia games.

:nando



SonoShion said:


> Levy Tran, Anark.


What sorcery is this?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Do you guys know a nice match with non stop action?


Kurt Angle vs Rey vs Randy Orton- WM 22.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Streams/TV are bad in a way.. just for the fact that there's so many fucking food adverts that I can't help grabbing more than a few snacks :no:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

PPV's are AdFree.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> PPV's are AdFree.


Thank god, this is why I never miss PPV's. Can watch without my stomach growling every 20 minutes.




Since HIAC is still a few hours away...

has anyone watched this yet? If you haven't, do it, it's hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I'm the "John Cena" type of face, in many ways it seems. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Random as hell question; does anyone here play Pokemon games?


Yeah still do man


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No. Pokemon is gay


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah still do man


Have you played Black2/White2 mate? If you have, is it worth it?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, that match is pretty awesome, Anderson. But I was kinda looking for something diffrent.

I'm not a fan of the WM22 Match, Sono.

And the only Slender video anyone should ever watch is "Bane plays slender"


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> No. Pokemon is gay


We all watch wrestling. :side:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Have you played Black2/White2 mate? If you have, is it worth it?


Yeah I have and it is ok. Don't have much time to play it but liked it when I did play


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Not as bad as people who don't answer their messages unk3


I answered your first message, I had no comment for the second one.

:eli2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah pokemon hehe awesome


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So when did people who aren't eight years old start liking Pokemon?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I had sex with Picachu at one point.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't ever try to get changed in front of pokemon because they'll always try to pikachu


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> So when did people who aren't eight years old start liking Pokemon?


Same time people over 8 still watch WWE :troll


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Same time people over 8 still watch WWE :troll


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Sailor Moon > Pokemon

Fuck you all, best anime ever.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dragonball Z > Every other Anime. Idgaf.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Only queers watch Sailor Moon


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a weird feeling the cell door will sandbag Ryback tonight.

"Booo cell door! You are such a unprofessional twat jealous of Rybacks push!"

Speaking of Pokemon. Played 2 days ago Pokemon Stadium 2 on my N64 emulator (Y)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Sailor Moon > Pokemon
> 
> Fuck you all, best anime ever.












Dragonball.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone seen Hellsing?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sooooooooo, think we'll get to 20,000?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Death Note :draper


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Anyone seen Hellsing?


I heard it's badass, I have typed it in google images and the main character looks awesome, but never decided to watch. Is it good?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah it's fucking good. I'm not a huge anime watcher. But it's badass. Do try it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Btw Snake did you watch that tag match?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah it's fucking good. I'm not a huge anime watcher. But it's badass. Do try it.


Well I have nothing to do till HIAC starts, so I'll give it a go. Thanks (Y)




andersonasshole900 said:


> Sooooooooo, think we'll get to 20,000?



When we were almost at 1.000 everyone thought it would be closed, same thing when it was nearly 10.000 so.. I say yes.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Noyk, a que horas começa o ppv aqui? Meia noite?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Noyk, a que horas começa o ppv aqui? Meia noite?


Costuma ser à uma, mas ouvi dizer que hoje começa uma hora mais cedo.. não sei se é verdade, mas á meia noite vou ficar atento.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck you guys, best show ever.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Woah HIAC is on at 12am tonight? Glad I knew this now. At least I can hit the sack one hour earlier.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Clocks went back.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Btw Snake did you watch that tag match?


Nope :troll


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Dragonball Z > Every other Anime. Idgaf.


(Y)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You should.

You will.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Very happy about this. FEED ME MORE SLEEP


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The ppv is 2 hours?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

En espanol por favor.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> En espanol por favor.


¿Qué quieres vato loco?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The show starts at midnight here in Portugal. It sucks, less hours to sleep tonight


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Clocks go back November 4th.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

NoyK said:


> ¿Qué quieres vato loco?


Culos y tetas hermano. Tienes?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Culos y tetas hermano. Tienes?


Aquí no, pero juntos podemos dar un paseo para cazar eso.


*There has to be something wrong there :lmao*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Culos y tetas hermano. Tienes?




Edited


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Clocks go back November 4th.


Us limey fucks changed them this morning.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Too big.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk you should take that down, too much see-trough, you might get a warning. And use spoiler tags so it doesn't lag.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The dolls thread in the anything section really scared me


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:lmao at dualshock owning that guy in the goat thread 

Austin is still the goat though :austin


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:austin

Too much female hate on this forum. Too many angry virgins on here.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hogan is the GOAT.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Vince Mcmahon is the goat. Without him there'd be no Hogan, Austin or Rock.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone know what time the HiaC pre-show thing starts? I might be still awake for it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DualShock said:


> The dolls thread in the anything section really scared me


The guy is a creeper, he wanders around the "Post your picture" thread and always quotes the female posters, e-flirting them.


And I'm with Andy, Hogan is *the *GOAT.



BULLY said:


> Vince Mcmahon is the goat. Without him there'd be no Hogan, Austin or Rock.


bama



Anark said:


> Anyone know what time the HiaC pre-show thing starts? I might be still awake for it.


Probably 30mins before the the show itself, not sure.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Anderson that match is fucking awesome but I just didn't want to watch it right now. 
I just needed something to watch while I eat 

unk


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ether said:


> :lmao at dualshock owning that guy in the goat thread
> 
> Austin is still the goat though :austin


The best part was when he started to post random smileys. That was the same guy who thought the promo where CM Punk called Stephanie idiotic and won the title 2 weeks later was a work unk2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Anderson that match is fucking awesome but I just didn't want to watch it right now.
> I just needed something to watch while I eat
> 
> unk


I always have to find something to watch while I eat as well lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The goat discussion thread is a waste of time

It was just created to stop all those pointless threads and keep all those awful posters in one place


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Vince Mcmahon is the goat. Without him there'd be no Hogan, Austin or Rock.


Vince McMahon Sr. is the real GOAT. Without him there would be no Vince McMahon:vince2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I was thinking about joining the discussion in the GOAT thread but after I saw all those bible-sized texts... hell no.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I made on post when it was first made stating that Hogan is the GOAT. Never gone back.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Vince McMahon Sr. is the real GOAT. Without him there would be no Vince McMahon:vince2


Yeah but Dave Meltzer said he wasn't a draw and and


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lesnar spotted in ATL. Yay, he should run in with his theme, without his theme I won't mark.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> The goat discussion thread is a waste of time
> 
> It was just created to stop all those pointless threads and keep all those awful posters in one place


De ja vu.








:hoff


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

God damned fucking PayPal is pissing me off. I have enough to buy a Premium Account, and it still doesn't let me somehow. Ugh.


"You cannot complete this action on the card you have selected. Please select another card"

The hell?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeeeeeah, it's a markfest in there.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> De ja vu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:vince


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Heel in a Cell.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Jake Roberts is the greatest of all time, according to me.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> God damned fucking PayPal is pissing me off. I have enough to buy a Premium Account, and it still doesn't let me somehow. Ugh.
> 
> 
> "You cannot complete this action on the card you have selected. Please select another card"
> ...


You went from 'leaving' the forum to giving it money just over a week. :lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah but Dave Meltzer said he wasn't a draw and and


I don't get it. On the photos he doesn't seem like a vanilla midget


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Jake Roberts is the greatest of all time, according to me.


Who? :cena2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> You went from 'leaving' the forum to giving it money just over a week. :lol


Been trying for a while, that Gold name is fancy.

But god, there's always a damn error every time I try.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You're not worthy

It's trying to tell you something


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Austin is the G.O.A.T. :austin


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

GOAT thread = WOAT

Grown men arguing over who is cheered more on a pre-determined TV show.

DUUUUUUUUR


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

So is Noyk like a jobber again?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is the GOAT























































Face. :bryan


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Vince should introduce a new wrestler called The Goat and end this discussion for all time.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would buy a premium membership if it was possible to pay it by text message.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> Vince should introduce a new wrestler called The Goat and end this discussion for all time.


Then he'd have a feud with this guy.










The loser gets to be eaten by Ryback.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Anark said:


> Vince should introduce a new wrestler called The Goat and end this discussion for all time.


Mantaur return?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Have we all had good days then?

Also, don't like to throw the phrase around often, but my personal GOAT = Y2J.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Who's the GOAT?


That guy!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Vince should introduce a new wrestler called The Goat and end this discussion for all time.


He's just try and *ram* him down everyone's throats


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> So is Noyk like a jobber again?


Doesn't he say "Fuck *Glamour*"?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Sup guys, great that we successfully passed 1000.

Good job jobbers. We are strong, we are legion.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Have we all had good days then?
> 
> Also, don't like to throw the phrase around often, but my personal GOAT = Y2J.


buyrates meltzer draw the rock cheers revenue overness trends celebrity vanilla midget cunts


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Listen guys, I want to apologise.

I want to apologise for leaving like a dick.
I want to apologise for being a dick.
I want to apologise because I miss being a jobber.

And I know I won't get any sympathy here, but could you guys give me one last chance to redeem myself?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Listen guys, I want to apologise.
> 
> I want to apologise for leaving like a dick.
> I want to apologise for being a dick.
> ...


Make a rant sucking up to all of us.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Listen guys, I want to apologise.
> 
> I want to apologise for leaving like a dick.
> I want to apologise for being a dick.
> ...


Nope


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Who's the W.O.A.T?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I would buy a premium membership if it was possible to pay it by text message.



Same! It's so much easier, and I bet it would be a great addition to the forum, I actually made a threat about it but it seems that the admins have no power to add such a thing, only Verticalscope :/




JT Martin said:


> Who's the W.O.A.T?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Listen guys, I want to apologise.
> 
> I want to apologise for leaving like a dick.
> I want to apologise for being a dick.
> ...


You don't seem to be trustworthy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pashion


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok Sheamus. Since NoyK is back, accepted and we hit the 10.000 mark, show some love jobbers.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't trust Sheamus to not go insane again. He's told us before he's bi-polar.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I've just found a perfect new avatar.

Wait until you cunts see this.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm the boss here. He's on probation only. Gonna have to earn the trust again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Ok Sheamus. Since NoyK is back, accepted and we hit the 10.000 mark, show some love jobbers.


I'm pretty sure everyone still has step back with me. No biggie, I'll prove you wrong. 

I might change my avatar soon as well. Current one is too small.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm the boss here. He's on probation only. Gonna have to earn the trust again.


Seems reasonable to me.

Should NoyK be put back in the sig?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I started taking anti emotion-burst pills, if that helps.


You are really bipolar?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Listen guys, I want to apologise.
> 
> I want to apologise for leaving like a dick.
> I want to apologise for being a dick.
> ...


I don't buy it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Seems reasonable to me.
> 
> Should NoyK be put back in the sig?


Not yet


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

A second chance for what? A when were you a dick?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I on probation too BULLY? >_>



Also, I quit. Fucking PayPal/MasterCard is killing my good mood, god effin' dammit.





CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNT


Okay I'm done with the swearing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot where you been at?

All the love being spread, just like old times.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> I've just found a perfect new avatar.
> 
> Wait until you cunts see this.


I just peed myself a little. Scary vince :lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Ok Sheamus. Since NoyK is back, accepted and we hit the 10.000 mark, show some love jobbers.


That dude posted just hours ago how he doesn't care if someone likes him, how he enjoys pissing off people in rants and yesterday he called everyone a freak who wants to be liked on a forum


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Am I on probation too BULLY? >_>


Yeah


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

<----Vince McMahon's greatest facial expression.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> He's just try and *ram* him down everyone's throats


It'd be a risk, a gamble, a sheep of faith.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Bad Ass' Billy GOAT


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> A second chance for what? A when were you a dick?


:gun: Why were you gone, Froot?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

DualShock said:


> That dude posted just hours ago how he doesn't care if someone likes him, how he enjoys pissing off people in rants and yesterday he called everyone a freak who wants to be liked on a forum


Lets not forget he posted Noyks pm here to try to save his own butt


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

@Marty Vibes new avatar
:yes
Try to find a fitting signature


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> It'd be a risk, a gamble, a sheep of faith.


Yeah trust me I've been watching since I was a *kid*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah


:cheer


---


"This payment cannot be completed and your account has not been charged. Please contact your merchant for more information."


So I deposited 10€ in my best friend's Master Card for no reason. Nothing seems to work. 
God dammit, I want my golden name. And I wanna switch my username as well.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> :cheer
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


Know that feel.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It just wasn't to be


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah trust me I've been watching since I was a *kid*


I billyeve you.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

@Marty: Nice icon.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DualShock said:


> @Marty Vibes new avatar
> :yes
> Try to find a fitting signature





JT Martin said:


> @Marty: Nice icon.


Ta muchly.

DS - Captain Mong ain't going nowhere, although I might create another one.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/641582-heel-cena-would-pull-4-0-ratings.html

:cena


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm going to bed screw HIAC I'm watching it tomorrow or if I randomly wake up in 2 hours. Have fun


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sheamus should have a list of demands to meet to once again be a jobber.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/641582-heel-cena-would-pull-4-0-ratings.html
> 
> :cena


Yeah, I don't care what I enjoy or am entertained by, but I just want higher ratings goddammit!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Froot where you been at?
> 
> All the love being spread, just like old times.


Unsubscribed from the thread after BULLY called me a moron in here. 

Gave me some time to contemplate. Asked myself some questions. Analysed this thread and saw how grey, dull, dreary and uninteresting it had become. It reached its apex far too early. It had become a haze to me in this section, and in turn, affected the personalities of every regular who posted within it. I couldn't bear to look at it anymore.

But my hopes were raised when I saw that NoyK was posting in it, and there was not a laundry list of hate against him. So I give this thread another chance. Prove to me, once again, that you are interesting people to banter with.

I'm sorry, but that's just the brutal honesty. Take from it what you will. As you stated, Andy, the love being spread makes me smirk with motivation, so keep your hopes up.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The only way I can think of is if someone bought it for me and I could send the 10€ that are on the card/paypal. But I'm not even sure if they are there anyway, and I don't want to accidentally scam someone. It says this:












Any help guys?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Goldberg was tweeting fans on Twitter yesterday and one fan told him he should be Ryback for Halloween. Goldberg replied:

“Impossible. I have too much athletic ability.”


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

tl;dr


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot I think you over analysed it a bit too much.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome back Frewty. Hopefully this thread, and the community of it goes back to its old self.. those were the golden days of Jobbermania to be honest. No hate, no bickering between us, just awesomeness and laughter. We can go back to those days. 
Come on.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK can you guarantee you won't go insane again?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

In short, Froot is back because his butt buddy Noyk is here, he doesn't give a fuck about any of you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> NoyK can you guarantee you won't go insane again?


Gara-damn-tee. Things ain't 100% great here, but compared to the last 3 weeks? Fucking heaven.





Froot, Bully, it's all set and done. Move on, both of you. The last thing we need is another 'fight' between you guys. (By you, I mean general)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm hoping for Goldberg to interfere at HIAC.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok cos you were alright before that little episode.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought this was a thread on a wrestling message board, not some fucking adolescent soap opera.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Ok cos you were alright before that little episode.


I know, and I'm sure everyone agrees so, I was cool with everyone here before, for a whole year. 
That 'heel turn' was downright retarded, I facepalmed plenty of times reading back what I posted when I came back.
Even sXe was really cool with me before, he green repped me quite often (not minding the rep, just the fact we were cool).

But yeah, let's forget about that. It's dead and buried now hopefully. 


*Still trying to get my premium membership to work*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> I thought this was a thread on a wrestling message board, not some fucking adolescent soap opera.


Wrestling is an adolescent soap opera


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hallo Kiddo


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Wrestling is an adolescent soap opera


Difference is, they're paid to do that shit.

:flintoff


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Difference is, they're paid to do that shit.:flintoff


Then we should charge non-jobbers a 0,50$ for each reply in this thread. :steebiej


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Noyk you're on probation. That would mean you'd have to pay, or at least pay a fraction of that.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

This sounds not bad bama


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You gotta pay the toll


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a dream tonight, Vickie had a smoking body and was helding the womens championship belt. She was scheduled to compete in a cage match. When she was waiting for her opponent Steve Austin music hits and she started to climb the cage. He approached her and tossed her around the ring damaging the cell structure somehow. I also remember Vickie spitting at a fans sign and attempting a failed frog splash of the top of the cage. Dolph tried to make the safe but my nephew woke me up.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Noyk you're on probation. That would mean you'd have to pay, or at least pay a fraction of that.


Dammit, you're going to make me go bankrupt.

Here's the payment in advance.















Dunk20 said:


> I had a dream tonight, Vickie had a smoking body and was helding the womens championship belt. She was scheduled to compete in a cage match. When she was waiting for her opponent Steve Austin music hits and she started to climb the cage. He approached her and tossed her around the ring damaging the cell structure somehow. I also remember Vickie spitting at a fans sign and attempting a failed frog splash of the top of the cage. Dolph tried to make the safe but my nephew woke me up.



:lmao what the hell?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol at the ADC guy fucking with Bully.

Btw is Dunk20 a jobber or what?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunk20 is a great poster. Not kidding


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I had a dream tonight, Vickie had a smoking body and was helding the womens championship belt. She was scheduled to compete in a cage match. When she was waiting for her opponent Steve Austin music hits and she started to climb the cage. He approached her and tossed her around the ring damaging the cell structure somehow. I also remember Vickie spitting at a fans sign and attempting a failed frog splash of the top of the cage. Dolph tried to make the safe but my nephew woke me up.


Vickie does have a smoking hot body though


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I had my issues with Dunk before. But tbh he seems alright.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't dislike Dunk because of the fact that he's the only guy around here that's also from my country, that I know of that is.

And he's a cool cat, improved a lot since the time he was in the red when he made that divas rant.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunks okay with me


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Vickie does have a smoking hot body though


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

That's funny because I also had a wrestling-related dream on Friday night. 

It was about HHH coming out in a suit on SmackDown, to Mr. Perfect's theme music, eating a bowl of macaroni, on the Highlight Reel. After the music cut, Justin Gabriel came out on stage to cut a promo, before my eyes suddenly shot open.

There's really no words...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I can't dislike Dunk because of the fact that he's the only guy around here that's also from my country, that I know of that is.
> 
> And he's a cool cat, improved a lot since the time he was in the red when he made that divas rant.


Excuse me, who are you to judge how good a poster someone is?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I turned heel at Wrestlemania in one of my dreams before. Got massive heat. Walked out and went home on a unicycle.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I had a dream tonight, Vickie had a smoking body and was helding the womens championship belt. She was scheduled to compete in a cage match. When she was waiting for her opponent Steve Austin music hits and she started to climb the cage. He approached her and tossed her around the ring damaging the cell structure somehow. I also remember Vickie spitting at a fans sign and attempting a failed frog splash of the top of the cage. Dolph tried to make the safe but my nephew woke me up.


:lmao This is a weird dream.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Excuse me, who are you to judge how good a poster someone is?


Someone with different, but his own opinions about things. Like everyone other human being, no? 

Although I'm sure Dunk is alright with most people here, judging by the replies. 


Edit: 2 hours to go till HIAC, right? I'm lost with the damn hour change.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What the fuck are you guys thinking to cause these dreams?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You gotta pay the troll toll to get into the boys hole.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You guys have some weird dreams lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Doink the clown


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I only had two wrestling related dreams, one of them being Khali leg dropping Cena on his leg, ripping it apart, then Cena AA'ing Khali after he beat him with his own leg (I'm not joking).


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Bully I hope you don't mind me trying to convince that ADC guy to make a rant.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm hoping he does lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I once had a dream with Jason chasing me but I don't remember much.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I dreamed that I went offscript with a promo with Cena.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The only wrestling related dream I ever had was with 10 years. My mother bought me a WWF game for Sega Game Gear and I was disappointed that they had only 10 wrestlers so I dreamed that it had more wrestlers like Razor Ramon, Legion of Doom or Mr. Perfect, guys that were not included in the real game


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

God, I'm this close to making a Rant about ADC. The guy is a freaking creeper. But I'm sure I'm probably not the best option to make a Rant Thread right now, eh? :side:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dunk is kinda hot, so he's fine with me.



Whap Me Jungles said:


> Excuse me, who are you to judge how good a poster someone is?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't make another rant, I only just did one


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Da ich leider keine so großn Titten habe wie du, kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen wie sehr diese scheiße brennen wird.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Been having some pretty evil thoughts overall recently. Put me in the right mood to write my first erotica.



Keyser Söze said:


> And in turn, Shawn Michaels will fall off the turnbuckle, when he takes his first glimpse at Justin's shapely ass. A man of his magnitude posing for Playgirl, will be in such disbelief he will collapse off the top and through the table.
> 
> And as he falls through the air into the table, he will reach out one last grasp for Justin, as on that very moment, Shawn realised that he had found his new Vince. VKM had been getting too old for him, and it was time to move on. Albeit stricken with grief over his cheating of Vince, Shawn felt mesmerised by the tender skin of Justin's thigh race across his fingers as the descent came to close and through the wooden table.
> 
> Fuck, I'm writing in past-tense. I've gone into fan-fic mode. LEAVE ME ALONE FOR A FEW DAYS. MY LITERATURE WILL STRIKE A CHORD WITH THE IWC AND PROPEL ME TO NEW HEIGHTS. THAT MASTERPIECE WON'T WRITE ITSELF.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I had a dream I got CM Punk's new DVD. I woke up and was disappointed.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you guys really dream about wrestlers? LOL


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

When you're obsessed with it you can't help it Bully.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you guys. 










It's a really cool group. This thread is gold.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I misjudged you originally Dunk.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

i had a dream where i got chased by stone cold on a tractor, shit myself.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you like Kill Bill? I'm watching part 2 right now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kill Bill is awesome


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh wait, ADC was also the guy who made the doll thread in Anything? Oh god..

This guy deserves a damn Rant thread. Whaddaya' guys think?


Edit:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/641586-gothicbohemian-appreciation-thread.html


What is this I don't even.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I had a dream that I got my PS3 and WWE13.:side 

Also, I dreamed about being in WWE but was able to be on here still. :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Oh wait, ADC was also the guy who made the doll thread in Anything? Oh god..
> 
> This guy deserves a damn Rant thread. Whaddaya' guys think?


Let the heat die down on you some more before diving into another rant.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

YES YES YES


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

NoyK said:


> God, I'm this close to making a Rant about ADC. The guy is a freaking creeper. But I'm sure I'm probably not the best option to make a Rant Thread right now, eh? :side:


ADC is still a better poster than TheAmazingChamp. In fact, every poster is automatically better than AC.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SonoShion said:


> Ok Sheamus. Since NoyK is back, accepted and we hit the 10.000 mark, show some love jobbers.


He is not accepted by everyone.

The fact that he sends PMs over the dumbest shit, and then tries to make a change to be accepted by people, shows he gives a fuck.

Anyone who turns just to get people to like them is forever a pussy bitch.

Just ask JT Martin. Rides NoyK's dick like it's the biggest in town, then, changes his tune when the rest of the forum annihilates NoyK.

Both are pathetic bitches, they deserve to be bed buddies.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dat song


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Let the heat die down on you some more before diving into another rant.


Nah, I'm not making one for that exact reason. But he deserves one. Check his last Anything thread, I don't even understand what it's about.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Weirdos. Weirdos everywhere


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Out good friend ADC is at it again people:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/641586-gothicbohemian-appreciation-thread.html

Oops, sorry, I'm only about 5000 years too late.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm still not totally buying into the NoyK face turn


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BULLY said:


> Weirdos. Weirdos everywhere


Or are you just having a schizophrenic episode? unk2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Like when Eddie turned.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Tarantino related






There is something about her that is captivating.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Who is ADC?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I'm still not totally buying into the NoyK face turn


I'm on probation doe.


Who hasn't yet, go to the last thread made by ADC. Hes getting annihilated already :lmao



JT Martin said:


> Who is ADC?


Some creeper who stalks female posters on the picture thread, and thinks robot dolls should be created so they can satisfy his own pleasures and necessities.

..Yeah.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Grindhous was kinda lame.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Who is ADC?


Some troll in the post a pic thread.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So I just invited ADC to come and post here. Let's see what it leads to.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

A gang beatdown.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Death proof is my fav tarantino movie, after pulp fiction. I used to watch it high. 



> Three tomatoes are walking down the street -- a poppa tomato, a momma tomato, and a little baby tomato. Baby tomato starts lagging behind. Poppa tomato gets angry, goes over to the baby tomato, and squishes him... and says,
> 'Ketchup.'


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dunk are you a jobber now?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So I'm doing movie night on Halloween with some friends. Any suggestions? We already have Night of the Living Dead, Alien, and Candyman in mind.


----------



## ADC (Oct 17, 2012)

BULLY is such a meathead.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Some troll in the post a pic thread.


That kinda reminds me of a poster on another forum who wanted to see a pic of every girl he met or her panties.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

ADC why did you make a thread appreciating one member?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ADC said:


> BULLY is such a meathead.


Go and sniff your sisters panties you creepy cunt.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah, yes, that ketchup gag. I just realised the meaning for the first time some weeks ago. Because I never watched the movie in english and the trasnlation was kinda shitty you simply couldn't get the gag. Well, you know what I mean?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ADC said:


> BULLY is such a meathead.


Yes, my reply worked!












It begins!



So ADC, tell us how many times you shag dolls daily.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Rape his rep guys.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Pulp Fiction will always be my favourite Tarantino flick.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Meathead unk2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Marty Vibe said:


> Go and sniff your sisters panties you creepy cunt.


I sniff my own panties.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Go and sniff your sisters panties you creepy cunt.


Now you made him angry


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*A* 

*D*esperate

*C*unt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> *A*
> 
> *D*esperate
> 
> *C*unt


Mind. Blown.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Stop sucking up to Bully.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What do you look like, ADC?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> What do you look like, ADC?


He's going to assume you're a chick, and e-stalk you. You sure you want to go that route?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to the girl he worships?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> What do you look like, ADC?


What do you look like?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> I sniff my own panties.


Who doesn't?

I mean sniff their own panties, not yours. ADC, I'm not talking to you.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

The freaks come out at night.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

You forgot the first "C" you muppet


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Does anyone have a link to the girl he worships?


It's a user on this forum. Probably posted a picture of herself in the thread, thus why he's obsessed now.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> The freaks come out at night.


Different timezones here. That means the freaks come here in this forum out everytime


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

andersonasshole900 said:


> What do you look like?


A Victoria's Secret model.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> What do you look like, ADC?





ADC said:


>



.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, what was her name again?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Different timezones here. That means the freaks come here in this forum out everytime


Oh...yeah...that's right...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That poor dog.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Which ones the dog?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

ADC I implore you to make a rant about Bully.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that fat piece of shit about to rape the dog?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Also:




GothicBohemian said:


>


----------



## ADC (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, aren't I cute, Catalonotto? 

Old pic though. Anyway, BULLY, you totally look like Louie Spence.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Whoa, nelly!! Looks like he readying himself for a breast feeding session.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Still gets her name wrong


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm actually a bit dissapointed. I was expecting that girl to be super hot.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That's the female Waz Perviz.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm actually a bit dissapointed. I was expecting that girl to be super hot.


Which makes this ADC character even more of a fucking creepy mong.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Must be related to captain mong


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Must be related to captain mong


iper


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:jay2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> I don't really care how internet folks see me, though I do apologize if I come across as bitchy. While I don't necessarily get on well with every single person I meet, believe it or not, I don't get called a bitch very often, online or in real life, so it does get my attention. It doesn't bother me, but it does sort of shock me that I'm viewed that way. Wow.
> 
> It certainly isn't my intent to be a bitch. I'd be working much harder at it if it was.
> 
> ...


Toiletside.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That Creep and that goth are kinda fitting for each other.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

D'oh! For the past 45 minutes I've been checking this alarm clock situated on my desk waiting for the HIAC PPV to start, and I forgot to change it back an hour from last night.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

andersonasshole900 said:


> That's the female Waz Perviz.


Careful. She might challenge you to a fight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/641590-wf-cutie-pageant.html

:lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Just because I'm a evil asshole


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Can't watch the PPV live. Will check out the pre-show though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Going to bed. Night Guys.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Night man.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Night BULLY


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I knew I could count on Snake to come up with something funny when I posted my pics :lol


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Wtf, suddenly you guys post a lot.

Eh. Need to step up.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I knew I could count on Snake to come up with something funny when I posted my pics :lol


That second pic would just be awesome for something like that. :lelbron


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

That moron Snowman is giving me red rep dots again.

My butthurt knows no bounds.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

12 more minutes right?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

NoyK said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/641590-wf-cutie-pageant.html
> 
> :lmao


WTF is that? I post goofy-looking pics of me making faces and I land on some guys stalker list? Oh, I get it, anything female will make the cut (or someone's having a laugh that's coming off as creepy). That's it, I'm officially done with any and all things photo related on the internet.

Oh, and congrats on your 10,000 posts milestone, or whatever it is you're going for here, jobber gang.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Got a rep from him for asking whether or not the pyro Ryback comes out to is real, or just a sound effect.

And also one for changing my name.

And also one for saying "god-fucking-dammit" in a post.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah that guy is an e-stalker.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Got a rep from him for asking whether or not the pyro Ryback comes out to is real, or just a sound effect.
> 
> And also one for changing my name.
> 
> And also one for saying "god-fucking-dammit" in a post.


He is indeed a weird one.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup fellas.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Doing alright. Casually listening to some of Fallout 3's 1950's soundtrack while on deviantArt.






What have been the highlights of your day?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not watching HIAC live because I cba with the stress of streams freezing.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The sheer void of silence across the whole site as every moment of that pay-per-view takes place is mesmerising.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't care I just watch it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot are you on crack? Also do you plan to watch HIAC?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I will download it later today. 

And I would like to try coke as it looks business-y, and I saw Roger on American Dad! do it last night, so therefore I am heavily influenced by what pop culture has thrown at me.

But at the moment, no, not drugged. Just those wee hours of the morning telling me to shut my eyes for a few split seconds.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I wish I could watch it live and get myself a whole bunch of amusing quotes. :/ Alas, I'm going to bed.

Anyways, is this the first time in months that they aren't doing a pre-show?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RANDY ORTON


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> RANDY ORTON


I hope that this is a good thing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope that ain't a spoiler.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

How the hell did El Crapo get so much green so quickly. I remember when he was three bars in the red.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> He is indeed a weird one.


Guess I am not the only one.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> How the hell did El Crapo get so much green so quickly. I remember when he was three bars in the red.


Wouldn't you like to know, trash ball.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat ending. :brock


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That ending makes me laugh. Don't see why people are so angry about it


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

People would be complaining no matter the outcome.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

That ending sucked...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I just flat out hated the entire PPV.


I can't help but feel if WWE quit building everything around Cena, non stop, we wouldn't be at this point.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> People would be complaining no matter the outcome.


THANK YOU! Like I said IWC = I Whine Constantly


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> I just flat out hated the entire PPV.
> 
> 
> I can't help but feel if WWE quit building everything around Cena, non stop, we wouldn't be at this point.


Well yeah but that would rely on Wwe having common sense. With the hole they put themselves in tonight by booking this match it worked. Ryback looked strong and punk is champion plus the ppv had a number of good matches


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> THANK YOU! Like I said IWC = I Whine Constantly


You do know you're part of the IWC too, right?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> You do know you're part of the IWC too, right?


I know but I don't nitpick at every little thing like the average IWC member does.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I know but I don't nitpick at every little thing like the average IWC member does.


Then it makes no sense to categorize a large group of people that you're apart of.

Especially when for the most part, the majority are happy with what happened tonight. Fact is, not everybody is going to like everything.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Then it makes no sense to categorize a large group of people that you're apart of.
> 
> Especially when for the most part, the majority are happy with what happened tonight. Fact is, not everybody is going to like everything.


I criticise the IWC because 75% of them is never satisfied with the current product. If you don't like it than don't watch it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's like the paradox thread that Rush made. Wrestling goes one way, people hate on it. They go another way, those same people hate on it. Hating for hates sake, tbh.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I criticise the IWC because 75% of them is never satisfied with the current product. If you don't like it than don't watch it.


Are you satisfied with the product?

Because that is all that should matter to you, not whether or not we like it.


But for me, HIAC was the worst PPV I've personally seen this year, from start to finish. I'm not going to let my personal tastes be based on what others like or didn't like.

And the "if you don't like it, don't watch it" reply is overdone. It's like a TV show, if I didn't like the episode of SNL with Bruno Mars as host, I guess I shouldn't watch it, right? Eventhough I like the show but wasn't satisfied with what was presented that night.

Same thing applies here, I didn't like what was presented tonight. Tomorrow night may be better.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Are you satisfied with the product?
> 
> Because that is all that should matter to you, not whether or not we like it.
> 
> ...


You damn right i'm satisfied with the product. How the fuck was this the worst PPV you seen this year? I know you marked out a few times, it was unpredictable. And you can't compare SNL to the WWE. I'm sure SNL fans don't bitch about the show all the damn time.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I marked out at Big Show kicking out of the brogue kick and the cell climbing, that's it. Worst PPV all year was the Rumble honestly, then NWO


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> *You damn right i'm satisfied with the product*. How the fuck was this the worst PPV you seen this year? I know you marked out a few times, it was unpredictable. And you can't compare SNL to the WWE. I'm sure SNL fans don't bitch about the show all the damn time.


Then the bold should be the only thing you care about, your satsifaction, not anybody elses.

Wanna know why I say this is the worst PPV I've seen this year? Normally, I tune out of Diva's matches, Brodus squashes and occasional Cesaro matches. Tonight, I only watched 2 matches in it's entirety and neither ended clean (Team Hell No/Rhodes Scholar and Punk/Ryback). Otherwise, nothing else excited me about the PPV. I liked the Sheamus/Big Show finish and that was about it.

May not be comparable but the point is, if I don't like a certain thing, I'm wrong for complaining and shouldn't watch anymore? My whole reason for being unsatisfied was because I wasn't entertained and thats all that matters to me. But, I'm not saying I hate the entire product. I just hated the October 28th presentation, which could be drastically different from the October 29th presentation. I don't know the future, I just know what I saw in the past and over 2 hours ago, I saw the worst WWE PPV I've seen in 2012 because I wasn't entertained.

My entertainment is what I care about, not anybody elses. So if you liked the PPV, thats all you should care about and not be consumed with those who didn't.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

You didn't like Kofi/Miz? Sold *** 1/4-*** 1/2 star match imo


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Then the bold should be the only thing you care about, your satsifaction, not anybody elses.
> 
> Wanna know why I say this is the worst PPV I've seen this year? Normally, I tune out of Diva's matches, Brodus squashes and occasional Cesaro matches. Tonight, I only watched 2 matches in it's entirety and neither ended clean (Team Hell No/Rhodes Scholar and Punk/Ryback). Otherwise, nothing else excited me about the PPV. I liked the Sheamus/Big Show finish and that was about it.
> 
> ...


It's just a buzz kill to read about negatively about the product all the time. After watching a PPV I shouldn't lurk these forums. I'm not saying you're wrong about disliking this specific show, I'm talking about those people who bitch 24/7 about the Product.

You have to admit, alot of people have high expectations.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ether said:


> You didn't like Kofi/Miz? Sold *** 1/4-*** 1/2 star match imo


No real selling point for me to have interest in the match. I'm a big Kofi fan but really didn't care if he won or not.

Going into the PPV, I was only concerned with whether Ziggler would cash in or not and how they would pull of Punk keeping the belt. Disappointed Ziggler didn't return (although I enjoyed the Sheamus/Big Show finish) and while the Punk/Ryback finish was logical in hindsight, I wasn't entertained.

A lot of reasons come into play, mainly because of WWE's failure to properly put the spotlight on somebody not named Cena. Also, the entire HIAC PPV concept seems pointless. It just felt like RAW with a HIAC match.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> It's just a buzz kill to read about negatively about the product all the time. After watching a PPV I shouldn't lurk these forums. I'm not saying you're wrong about disliking this specific show, I'm talking about those people who bitch 24/7 about the Product.
> 
> You have to admit, alot of people have high expectations.


Thats because people complain about the dumbest shit. I remember at WM, EVERYBODY wanted Cena to lose and he did. But, people were still complaining. I remember seeing a few bitching about Cena's expression when he did attempted The People's Elbow.

At Bound For Glory, a guy in the TNA thread was pissed about Jeff Hardy winning the title because he was a former WWE guy and he felt WWE guys shouldn't be champions in TNA & getting pushed over younger talents. But, he later added that Bully Ray should have been given the shot, assuming the 41 year old Bully Ray is some up & comer.

It's complainers like that who piss me off because it's based on something either petty, ratings related or something just plain retarded. My only complaint is not being entertained but in no way will I give up. I'm an optimist and believe things will get better. 22 years is a long time to suddenly give up because I hated 1 PPV. But, I understand your feeling, especially when you have the same people complaining after a PPV, in the RAW thread, in various WWE threads, TNA threads & Smackdown threads.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lmao I enjoyed the ME

I was prepared to see some positive reviews when I logged on here but man did you guys hate it.. I don't get what you expected, this match absolutely needed a shady finish.. I don't get how the finish at the very least didn't shock or surprise you


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

That's the thing, the WWE fucked themselves by getting in this position. This may have been the best possible result, but it was still shit. It's like me giving Sharmell vs that Jenna girl ***** because that was the best match those 2 could have ever pulled off


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Thats because people complain about the dumbest shit. I remember at WM, EVERYBODY wanted Cena to lose and he did. But, people were still complaining. I remember seeing a few bitching about Cena's expression when he did attempted The People's Elbow.
> 
> At Bound For Glory, a guy in the TNA thread was pissed about Jeff Hardy winning the title because he was a former WWE guy and he felt WWE guys shouldn't be champions in TNA & getting pushed over younger talents. But, he later added that Bully Ray should have been given the shot, assuming the 41 year old Bully Ray is some up & comer.
> 
> It's complainers like that who piss me off because it's based on something either petty, ratings related or something just plain retarded. My only complaint is not being entertained but in no way will I give up. I'm an optimist and believe things will get better. 22 years is a long time to suddenly give up because I hated 1 PPV. But, I understand your feeling, especially when you have the same people complaining after a PPV, in the RAW thread, in various WWE threads, TNA threads & Smackdown threads.


Exactly. Those people watch WWE just to find something to bitch about. If the product is perfect they will freak out. 

Repped.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ether said:


> That's the thing, the WWE fucked themselves by getting in this position. This may have been the best possible result, but it was still shit. It's like me giving Sharmell vs that Jenna girl ***** because that was the best match those 2 could have ever pulled off


Exactly.

If that was the best result they could come up with, it doesn't mean we should applaud it, especially when it could have been completely avoided.

I just never felt more letdown after a PPV than tonight.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The Layla/Kaitlyn 69 cover before Eve broke it up was a highlight of the match


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you guys think Ryback should be WWE champion one day?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The fans that annoy me the most are those fans that constantly bitch about the WWE, saying it is shit, terrible, crap, waste of time, etc. yet they still watch the product. If you don't like it, then don't watch it. No one is forcing you to watch.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

No I do not


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Samoon said:


> The fans that annoy me the most are those fans that constantly bitch about the WWE, saying it is shit, terrible, crap, waste of time, etc. yet they still watch the product. If you don't like it, then don't watch it. No one is forcing you to watch.


This guy gets it.



Ether said:


> No I do not


I'm curious to know if he has good mic skills.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Samoon said:


> The fans that annoy me the most are those fans that constantly bitch about the WWE, saying it is shit, terrible, crap, waste of time, etc. yet they still watch the product. If you don't like it, then don't watch it. No one is forcing you to watch.


People shouldn't have to stop watching it because it sucks.

Would you stop watching your favorite team just because they are losing?

If you do, you are not a true fan of theirs.

We, as the people who put money in Vince's fucking pockets, have the right to complain about the product he shits down our throats every single week. We, as fans, continue to watch it because we have hope that it will turn around one day, like it often does after a shit spell, and because we like/love wrestling.

Real fans stick to their shit through thick and thin.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Comparing a TV Show to a sport. Retarded.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You_heard? said:


> Comparing a TV Show to a sport. Retarded.


SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT

Wrestling in general is still a sport, you stupid fuck. This is just scripted, but it is still a sport.

Regardless of how you look at it, the point is still the same.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT
> 
> Wrestling in general is still a sport, you stupid fuck. This is just scripted, but it is still a sport.
> 
> Regardless of how you look at it, the point is still the same.


Haha, wrestling is not a sport. Last time I checked sports wasn't predetermined. I can't believe you buy into that sports entertainment crap.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You_heard? said:


> Haha, wrestling is not a sport. Last time I checked sports wasn't predetermined. I can't believe you buy into that sports entertainment crap.


You are fucking stupid.

This is still wrestling, scripted or not. There is still competition because the wrestlers are competing with each other to be on top. You don't always get there just because Triple H likes you.


Congrats on missing the point, though, you dumb shit. The fact that it is scripted is besides the point.


People shouldn't be forced to change the channel. Vince should be giving a better product for it's fans. Not gonna change the channel after 27 years. Give me a good fucking product.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> You are fucking stupid.
> 
> This is still wrestling, scripted or not. There is still competition because the wrestlers are competing with each other to be on top. You don't always get there just because Triple H likes you.
> 
> ...


I get the point but I kinda disagree with it. If some people hate the show THAT BAD then read the fucking spoilers. No one is holding a gun into your head and forcing you to watch it. 

And let me tell you this, the WWE is not, I repeat not a Sport. It's simply entertainment. It's not opinion it's fact. You're cool, but damn.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You_heard? said:


> I get the point but I kinda disagree with it. If some people hate the show THAT BAD then read the fucking spoilers. No one is holding a gun into your head and forcing you to watch it.
> 
> And let me tell you this, the WWE is not, I repeat not a Sport. It's simply entertainment. It's not opinion it's fact. You're cool, but damn.


Oh my god.

WRESTLING IN GENERAL is a sport. WWE/TNA/ROH/all other brands are still wrestling. Not really 'legit' wrestling, if you want to call it that, but it is still wrestling, HENCE WHY WE DON'T CALL IT HOCKEY. 'Pretend wrestling' is still wrestling.


man, stupid people causing stupid arguments over stupid things.


The point was that no one should have to stop watching something they love because some rich asshole pumps out garbage. This is why Maple Leaf fans still sell out the arena. They have hope things will be successful one day, just like wrestling fans do.

Don't kiss my ass, either, you're still a dumb ******* at the end of the day who wants to sneak up on me and blow my brains out with a gun.

My point was made, it is my opinion, I am not gonna argue with some dumb fuck over it all night.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BULLY said:


> Who is the top overall poster though (not just in rants) my top three would probably be Anark, cat and Rush.





Samoon said:


> It is hard for me to say who are the best 3 posters in this forum but the best poster in this forum imo is Rush.





Samoon said:


> Mine is(favourite not best):
> 
> JoeRulz, Rush and Abk.


oh you guys :rogan


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> WRESTLING IN GENERAL is a sport. WWE/TNA/ROH/all other brands are still wrestling. Not really 'legit' wrestling, if you want to call it that, but it is still wrestling, HENCE WHY WE DON'T CALL IT HOCKEY. 'Pretend wrestling' is still wrestling.
> 
> ...


Pro wrestling is an performing art, just like ballet. And like I said if you don't like WWE, just read the spoilers till the product gets better. It's not that hard.

And I find it hilarious that you're still butthurt about a rant I made that was a repost lol.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Italy's Serie A is a predetermined sport 8*D


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Pro wrestling is an performing art, just like ballet. And like I said if you don't like WWE, just read the spoilers till the product gets better. It's not that hard.
> 
> And I find it hilarious that you're still butthurt about a rant I made that was a repost lol.


Wait a minute.

You're saying WWE is a TV show and shouldn't be compared to a sport but when I compared it to a TV show, you say it's 2 different things.

It's not 2 different things, it's the same fucking thing. Both are scripted. Just because 1 episode is bad, does that mean the entire series is bad? No, it doesn't.

That is the problem with fans today. They would rather accept whatever bullshit is presented to them and make the best of it. Good for you. But, the rest of us feel a different way. I agree about some people complaining all the time but I also agree with Cat, in not changing the channel on something I've watched for over 20 years.

If you like something and want to do better, why give up on it? To please certain people on this forum, who don't want to read the complaints?

We watch in hopes that it will get better. Reading spoilers serves no purpose. I could have quit watching after WM, read the results to RAW 1,000 and saw that Punk turned heel and attack Rock. Well, I've completely missed that. And then turn in the following week and see another lackluster show.

I've watched through the Black Scorpion revelation, I've watched through RoboCop, I've watched through the Shockmaster, I've watched through the horrid shit that was the final months of WCW, I've watched Katie Vick, I've watched Mae Young give birth to a hand. I've been through the most fucked up moments of the past 20 plus years and if I ever seen something that didn't entertain me, I had the right to complain.

It's all about being entertained and if you're not entertained, you have the right to be upset. Especially when you know how far the business has come and where it could go. But, it won't get there doing dumb shit like they did last night.

And you're right, the sports comparison isn't valid but based solely on this. Sports is 100% based on talent and athletic ability. As wrestling has proven for decades, the proper booking & writing can make anybody look good and anything be entertaining.

But, Ray Charles can see that WWE's writers suck, they don't give a fuck about anybody but Cena and the sad part is, they won't change a thing. Because they still make money. So us older fans are in the minority because WWE doesn't give a fuck about pleasing us. Because if they did, we wouldn't have gotten Ryback main eventing a PPV, Cena winning MITB or CM Punk being a babyface in the first place. And this shit happening now, means nothing because they're falling back into the same cycle of Cena main eventing for the rest of the year and then surprise, we get Rock, Brock and Taker back for a few shows than, like always, back to the same shit. It's disappointing for lifelong fan and adds more reason to complain.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So good you might be a little fluffy?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Italy's Serie A is a predetermined sport 8*D


Best quote of the day lmao.

Also Chapo worst ppv of the year? I can understand not liking it but there have been worse then that this year.
While the build up sucked the ppv had some good matches. I am still stunned I enjoyed a big show vs sheamus match.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Best quote of the day lmao.
> 
> Also Chapo worst ppv of the year? I can understand not liking it but there have been worse then that this year.
> While the build up sucked the ppv had some good matches. I am still stunned I enjoyed a big show vs sheamus match.


8*D

Show/Sheamus was actually good, as was the divas match. The whole card felt flat, but was still a good watch



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Would you like some ketchup with that pun?


Ketchup? Fuck off outta here with that shit you hermit.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao you disturbed fuck.

Tell me again about your struggles against the oppression of nobody liking you


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> Cause from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, begins the genesis... OF SHEAMUS.


fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> Cause from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, begins the genesis... OF SHEAMUS.


A McGillicutty gimmick? Sorry, but litte Hennig is actually liked and respected by people. You're just a shitstain with 3 gimmicks on a forum.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The joke, like you, failed.

You must get off on being verbally bashed on a regular basis.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Gotta admit I lol'd at that joke.

Love a good McGillicutty reference.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Spoiler:  HIAC



Marked for Show :mark:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> Cause from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, from now on, from this moment on, starting today, from this day forward, starting now, from this moment on, from now on, from this day forward, begins the genesis... OF SHEAMUS.


That alone is the reason why people should never give you a chance fpalm

I admit that I can also be sometimes a shitty poster and that I am by God not anyone who should judge anyone here but you act like a total chump and someone should ban you simply for acting like a total chode


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Show/Sheamus was fucking amazing, exceeded all my expectations. Never would have thought it would be MOTN. Sweet White Noise spot, Sheamus kicking out of the KO Punch, Show kicking out of the Brogue Kick, etc; great match (Y)

Expected to hear "I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD" though


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

He just said he shouldn't judge, not that he is incapable of doing so when he feels the need to.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Though I wished any heel would grab the mic telling how much the ATL crowd sucks ass.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> You say you are in no position to judge anyone and then you say I should be banned.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> ...


I said that I am the last one who should give the mods and admins suggestions who should stay or go but you are so annoying that even I can't take it anymore and need to mention it in hope that someone does something about it


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bickering is pointless indeed, but if you comment something like that you should expect replies, unless you prefer being ignored. Fine by me.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Show/Sheamus was fucking amazing, exceeded all my expectations. Never would have thought it would be MOTN. Sweet White Noise spot, Sheamus kicking out of the KO Punch, Show kicking out of the Brogue Kick, etc; great match (Y)
> 
> Expected to hear "I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD" though


Look to hear it in November at Survivor Series.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking forward to RAW tonight?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hell in th Cell sucked.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Not the best PPV but it wasn't that awful. I blame the crowd for being unable to give the energy needed.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It was just terrible, terrible average. The worst PPV since Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The crowd were fucking horrid. I thought it was good. Had good matches and the WWE title match ending was the only way it was going to happen. No way Punk should have beaten ryback clean. It would have made no sense storyline wise as it would have killed Ryback. Punk still keeps the title and can boast he outsmarted Ryback. Ryback still looks unstoppable.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm actually only watching because I'm going to Wrestlemania next year. I started last year again because Rock came back, before that I had a 3 or 4 year long break. I think I'm done after WM 30.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I think that last month or so we got along and you even mentioned me in a rant that said something like "Thanks guys"
> 
> 
> Damn, people can change. Don't know if I'm talking about you or me.


Great logic. That means if people like me here and then I act like a total chump in the next month I should be surprised that people who liked me tell me that I act like a total chump?
If someone tries to be a good poster I will tell him that he is great, if he acts horrible I will tell him that he acts horrible. That has nothing to do with people changing

But you are right, people change and everybody makes mistakes.
You was indeed a great poster in my eyes and all of sudden you made this thread



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I am leaving the forum.
> This isn't a Pervis move, I'm actually leaving.
> I'm tired of trying to post good so people can like me, and I'm tired of red rep and people looking down on me.
> I'm tired of seeing 11ers and 12ers try hard as fuck so that the pretentious veterans can accept them.
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/637570-goodbye.html

You went from one of the well-liked users in the jobbers thread to someone who cries. But hey, your decission.
But after 4 days you came back and wanted a second chance in the jobbers thread despite that you accused a lot of users in this thread that they try hard as fuck so that the pretentious veterans can accept them.
Now you tried hard as fuck that people in this thread accept you.

But hey, people changed, maybe you change too
You started to post in this thread but you tried too hard and nobody gave a fuck. After you realized it you started with this "I don't give a fuck about this forum" gimmick, you made even fun of people who gave a fuck about this forum how they are freaks because they care about who likes them on the internet but at the same time you sent PMs to some people where you ask them if they still like you and at the same time you sent to the same people another message saying "LOL U Mad?".
Also you posted how you enjoy to piss off people in rants and 5 minutes later you want to bury the hatchet in rants.
People can change but you change your mood every 5 minutes and you expect that someone believes you?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

HIAC was so terrible, im glad i never have to pay for a current wwe ppv, id prob never watch it if i had to, most of the product these days sucked. best part of show was when big show won the tile.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Shit. DS made me realise I am the most unstable fucker in rants.
> 
> Shit. Just... shit.
> 
> Thanks for that though...


I'm not buying the bipolar gimmick either. You are trying to make it go across like you have a multiple personality disorder if you need DS to make you realise how unstable you have been acting here. Have short memory?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

this thread will never die, haha you could make a whole new wwe off this thread (storyline ofcourse) we have had users say they will never leave, they leave they come back, we have talk about pornstars, we have multiple posters using a gimmick, damn this is prob as good as wwe current product writing wise haha.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I shall spare you all of my presence and get myself permabanned.
> 
> EDIT: That should do the trick.


Just cut the act and you'll be fine. I have nothing against you except for the fact that you are a little bit annoying.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DS and me were pretty cool before as well, and I'm sure he can admit it. Like he said, everyone makes mistakes it's weather you really want to change and erase those mistakes or not Sheamus.

I know most people here still frown when they look at my username, but that can change. We were all cool with each other in the first week of this thread, I'm sure we can all go back to that if we want to. No need to bicker 24/7.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dumb move.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha i have to disagree with you, i think its fun to bicker, and i could care less imo who im cool with on this site, sure theres people i lik eon here, but im not going change how i post to impress them haha thats just stupid imo.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> So you guys want me banned? Consider this the final act to redeem myself and do as you guys wish.


At least you are faithful with your convictions. We'll see you in whatever new account you'll create.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheamus, what the fuck dude? That was completely unnecessary, you could have come out of this in so many other ways, now it's impossible. 
Good job fpalm


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> That went well, don't you think?
> 
> I'll finally be permabanned (hopefully IP wise, too)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

There have been so many complete douches on this forum, you won't be remembered you muppet ique2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you waiting till you get banned to log out? 

You are really dramatic.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> This is awesome.


Did you see the post he made in Suggestions? 

Yeah, I don't get it either. He could have redeemed himself though, I have no idea what caused him to do this.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Oh yeah? Well you can suck this:



:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes

Finally this shitstains going to be banned!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

okay now sheamus im just shaking my head at you, you really care way too much about what us want, if you want to leave just leave why the fuck would i or anyone else care haha, its a forum man


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

He sure has great timing, no Super Mods/Admins are online at the moment.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Easy, easy target.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I DON'T CARE ANYMORE!
> 
> It feels great to break the rules.


You see? now it feels great for you to break the rules.
What will be your next post? That you want to bury the hatchet again?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sheamus mad cause real Sheamus got beat.

He done with wrestling. It not fair.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

DualShock said:


> You see? now it feels great for you to break the rules.
> What will be your next post? That you want to bury the hatchet again?


My next post won't be.

Pay attention.

Speaking of which, I'd like to give a shoutout to the best dude and best poster on this entire forum: ANARK!

Don't know why, but he always stood up for me in my times of dicking around.

Thanks dude.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

lol what a fail from ShitstainO'Shaunessy, doing this when there is no mods or admins! Now he got to keep one uping himself or it just fizzles out and he goes out with a wimper than a bang. Can't do anything right the fucking turd but he does live in the asshole of the world so what do you expect.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

SN0WMAN said:


> lol what a fail from ShitstainO'Shaunessy, doing this when there is no mods or admins! Now he got to keep one uping himself or it just fizzles out and he goes out with a wimper than a bang. Can't do anything right the fucking turd but he does live in the asshole of the world so what do you expect.


SOMEONE IS MAD!

QUICK! GIVE HIM A SNICKERS!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SN0WMAN said:


> lol what a fail from ShitstainO'Shaunessy, doing this when there is no mods or admins! Now he got to keep one uping himself or it just fizzles out and he goes out with a wimper than a bang. Can't do anything right the fucking turd but he does live in the asshole of the world so what do you expect.


It's unlucky that I can't rep from my phone, because this post needs some green


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> SOMEONE IS MAD!
> 
> QUICK! GIVE HIM A SNICKERS!


You're next post will be saying sorry. It's ok we can bury the hatchet this time just don't let it happen again.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The guy is right tho, no Mods online is pissing me off.

Oh, and fuck you snowman. I hope you melt.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sheamus is really a sad cunt. It is great that he will finally be banned.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Speaking of which, I'd like to give a shoutout to the best dude and best poster on this entire forum: ANARK!
> 
> Don't know why, but he always stood up for me in my times of dicking around.
> 
> Thanks dude.


I'm not fond of witch-hunts unless I'm leading them. A few newer members jumped on you because they saw a couple of the older popular members giving you shit, even though these newer members have been guilty of equal amounts of dicking around.

You're shot now though. Pretty bizarre way to react to your favourite wrestler losing.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Sheamus is a really a sad cunt. It is great that he will finally be banned.


IKR?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


> I'm not fond of witch-hunts unless I'm leading them. A few newer members jumped on you because they saw a couple of the older popular members giving you shit, even though these newer members have been guilty of equal amounts of dicking around.
> 
> You're shot now though. Pretty bizarre way to react to your favourite wrestler losing.


That has nothing to do with older members. Many older members spoke negative about JT Martin and Dunk20 and I have no problem with these users.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anark, yesterday even Anderson agreed to give Sheamus a chance, today I just said I wasnt buying his bipolar thing and he went all nuts with this perma.ban cry for help to prove what? That he is a joke?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Where are the mods?!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He has made a thread in the anything section. :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I just hope this Sheamus breakdown doesn't draw suspicious thoughts towards me if I am pulling off something similar, since me and him are also on the 'silver' list. :side:
Although after this, Sheamus has cemented himself in the Blacklist..

Sheamus just tell me. Why are you doing this? Yesterday a lot of people agreed in giving you a chance, why didn't you take it? 
I just can't understand the logic here. You go all psychotic when things are actually looking better?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Anark, yesterday even Anderson agreed to give Sheamus a chance, today I just said I wasnt buying his bipolar thing and he went all nuts with this perma.ban cry for help to prove what? That he is a joke?


You had no effect on what I did.

DS did. I liked him. He said I would be better off banned.

I respect his oppinions.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> You had no effect on what I did.
> 
> DS did. I liked him. He said I would be better off banned.
> 
> I respect his oppinions.


Nice way to show respect.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not trying to prove i'm Bipolar, Dunk.

I'm just doing you guys a favor.

Entertainment + The satisfaction of seeing me banned.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> The guy is right tho, no Mods online is pissing me off.
> 
> Oh, and fuck you snowman. I hope you melt.


Oh sheamus just shut the fuck up seriously. If you really want to leave so bad just log the fuck off. It is not fucking hard jesus fucking Christ. I don't even like Snow but he summed it up perfectly.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You are being a moron. You could have just log out, calm the fuck down and come back 4 days later.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Oh sheamus just shut the fuck up seriously. If you really want to leave so bad just log the fuck off. It is not fucking hard jesus fucking Christ. I don't even like Snow but he summed it up perfectly.


If i just log off there is the temptation of returning. Which I don't want.

This way, it's better for everybody!!!


WOOHOOO!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sup guys. Just finished watching hell in a cell


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> If i just log off there is the temptation of returning. Which I don't want.
> 
> This way, it's better for everybody!!!
> 
> ...


Wow you really do have issues....

Finally he has been banned




BULLY said:


> Sup guys. Just finished watching hell in a cell


Sheamus had a mental breakdown


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> You are being a moron. You could have just log out, calm the fuck down and come back 4 days later.


After this, he should never come back. There's no way anyone will deal with him calmly now. The last drop of a possible redemption has evaporated. I just don't see why he did this when things were looking better now.


Finally, Platt read my PM.

It's over now at least.. Good god.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I bet he will rejoin tomorrow with a new account.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's going on here


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You have no idea what you missed BULLY.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cutting it short, Sheamus had a mental breakdown, posted a thread in Suggestions called "Dick Penis" filled with pornography pics, and a few more threads and posts all over the forum claiming blacks, jews, asians, etc; should die, and that Hitler is his idol.


:|

_(Double post, sorry.)_


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

He will be back. -.-


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jesus christ.

I guess giving him a second chance was a mistake.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

His thread is still there in the Anything section.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He probably has no friends in real life.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I saw it :kenny


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> His thread is still there in the Anything section.


I PM'd Platt, it should be closed soon.

I'm alone in the 'silver' list now. Bollocks. :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well at least he's banned I guess

:damn


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

A minute of silence in Sheamus honour.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, he is humbled now. Let's talk about something better.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't bump his thread guys. Just let it sink.. bump up the other threads instead.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/641699-suck-user-above-yous-dick-thread.html

Another thread he created right now. Proves he's gay.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Did anyone watch the new dexter ep?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Did anyone watch the new dexter ep?


Missed it, and missed Walking Dead because of HIAC. Gonna' have to watch it online later tonight.

I'm liking these new 'villains' in this season.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Don't bump his thread guys. Just let it sink.. bump up the other threads instead.


What this actual thread? Really though we should just let this thread die, it's gone on way too long. It's probably going to end up as a classic.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It isn't. I am pretty sure of that.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Isn't _Humbled_ only a tempt ban? I thought _Moron _was the perm ban. 

I think it's the same as the Fluffykins thing. He wants to start over, without being tarnished by all the shit he did before. He tried it once but couldn't resist signing back in as Sheamus. This time he's got that account banned so he's not tempted.

It'll be interesting to see if he can keep himself out of Rants and have no Deadpool bizniz in his set.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not this thread moron. Don't you know how to read


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Anark said:


> Isn't _Humbled_ only a tempt ban? I thought _Moron _was the perm ban.
> 
> I think it's the same as the Fluffykins thing. He wants to start over, without being tarnished by all the shit he did before. He tried it once but couldn't resist signing back in as Sheamus. This time he's got that account banned so he's not tempted.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if he can keep himself out of Rants and have no Deadpool bizniz in his set.


Humbled or Moron is more or less the same. There isn't any difference.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> What this actual thread? Really though we should just let this thread die, it's gone on way too long. It's probably going to end up as a classic.


Pay attention.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Isn't _Humbled_ only a tempt ban? I thought _Moron _was the perm ban.
> 
> I think it's the same as the Fluffykins thing. He wants to start over, without being tarnished by all the shit he did before. He tried it once but couldn't resist signing back in as Sheamus. This time he's got that account banned so he's not tempted.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if he can keep himself out of Rants and have no Deadpool bizniz in his set.


No they both mean the same. He'll be perma'd this time for sure.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

True but hey let's have this thread go down in style:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Missed it, and missed Walking Dead because of HIAC. Gonna' have to watch it online later tonight.
> 
> I'm liking these new 'villains' in this season.


If you are talking about Isaac then yes! If they don't screw it up he has the potential to be my favorite Dexter Villain so far.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No. If you don't want to be here you can fuck off. Go stalk someone, that's what you're good at.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wtf dude? Sheamus was banned. Try to keep up.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> If you are talking about Isaac then yes! If they don't screw it up he has the potential to be my favorite Dexter Villain so far.


Yes, the guy in your sig, he's badass.

Don't like the fact that he killed Lewis though, that's also my real life name 



--

Moron and Humbled have no difference in terms of banning time, it all depends on the reason that caused the banning. Zevon got banned with the title "Dumbass" which I never saw before.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> No. If you don't want to be here you can fuck off. Go stalk someone, that's what you're good at.


Easy there, I just woke up and I didn't look at the page before this one. Why are you so fucking bitter all the sudden?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

He's in shock with all the Sheamus-related happening as of late. Can't blame him, I still had faith in him, I really wasn't expecting something like this.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Yes, the guy in your sig, he's badass.
> 
> Don't like the fact that he killed Lewis though, that's also my real life name
> 
> ...


I was laughing when he killed Lewis. He was build up to be the next top Heel and then he got squashed by Isaac to get him over as the real top Heel. :draper


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Easy there, I just woke up and I didn't look at the page before this one. Why are you so fucking bitter all the sudden?


Sheamus created a bunch of threads with porn and racist slurs to be banned for good.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I just came on here to talk about the ppv. Not all this shit.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> He's in shock with all the Sheamus-related happening as of late. Can't blame him, I still had faith in him, I really wasn't expecting something like this.


Shocked? Bully knows what a moron Sheamus is and I am pretty sure he isn't shocked at all.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So, what was the MOTN for you guys in HIAC?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The PPV was good in my opinion. Not the best, but certainly not the worst. The Big Show match was a nice spot


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> He's in shock with all the Sheamus-related happening as of late. Can't blame him, I still had faith in him, I really wasn't expecting something like this.





Dunk20 said:


> Sheamus created a bunch of threads with porn and racist slurs to be banned for good.


Oh fuck. What caused him to do all that? Was it all the shit that happened in the past? Didn't see the ppv, can someone tell me what happened with the cm punk shit?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Big show/ sheamus. There were no amaaaazing matches but the matches were consistently good IMO. even the divas match was pretty good.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Oh fuck. What caused him to do all that? Was it all the shit that happened in the past?


Read the last few pages, don't bring up this topic, just move on. If we keep talking about it we are doing what Sheamus wanted.



BULLY said:


> Big show/ sheamus. There were no amaaaazing matches but the matches were consistently good IMO. even the divas match was pretty good.


Definitely, that White Noise spot was ace. I marked when both kicked out of KO Punch/Brogue Kick too. It was the first time, right?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Match of the night was Miz vs Kingston. dat legwork by Miz!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah it was first time for both. Was pretty surprised he did white noise on Show too. That automatically makes him stronger than 95% of the roster including Ryback.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LOLLED heartedly at Del Rio being a clusterfuck with Boreton.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Big show/ sheamus. There were no amaaaazing matches but the matches were consistently good IMO. even the divas match was pretty good.


The commentators fucked the women over with their shit calling for the triple threat. Their job is to help legitimise what's happening in the ring and they chose to behave like teenage boys peeking at a wank mag.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I thought without king there they might have done a better job.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> LOLLED heartedly at Del Rio being a clusterfuck with Boreton.


That RKO was sweet though. I'm just hoping that Rio/Orton is over since he's done with the movie soon. I want to see Orton wear gold again.

--








He looked like he didn't even put much effort into it. Damn, Fella gained some a lot of respect from me after this.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just watched HIAC. Shame about the Big Show. But that ending for Punk/Ryback was neat.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I marked when Punk started climbing the cell. unk


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i think having a screwjob was not that orignal, but ryback keeping strong was a good idea.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I think there's a chance Ziggler will cash in on Smackdown tbh.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> i think having a screwjob was not that orignal, but ryback keeping strong was a good idea.


Tbh that was the only way to keep the title on Punk and have Ryback look strong. Ryback was always getting screwed if Punk retained. It was going to be how he got screwed that was key.


Hopefully Ziggler cashes in on Smackdown.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i hope ziggler cashes in on a house show... haha that would be jokes show up champion on smackdown, and truee i guess ryback wasn't going win but they didn't want him to lose any momentum either


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

You_heard? said:


> And let me tell you this, the WWE is not, I repeat not a Sport. It's simply entertainment. It's not opinion it's fact. *You're cool,* but damn.


Since when?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I've seen people praise Show/Sheamus. The fuck?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What do you mean? That was the best match of the night by far


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I've seen people praise Show/Sheamus. The fuck?


It exceeded everyone's expectations. It was actually slightly enjoyable. However, what won't be enjoyable is Big Show's Title reign.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Well it was ok, and had some cool little moments. But it was still boring. Orton/Del Rio was MOTN.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The ending of Sheamus/Show had me out of my seat

Finish was sick


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wait guys look what Sheamus posted in the Smackdown section.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/641703-tna-sucks.html#post12199636


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sheamus banned? Thank fuck


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So much for those meds that would stop him acting out again then.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Well it was ok, and had some cool little moments. But it was still boring. Orton/Del Rio was MOTN.


Yeah I enjoyed that match too. It was a good opener. Always expected that match to be good. With ortons mobility andimpressive skillset and Del Rio's technical skills and fantastic ring psychology. Was a good ending too. But beiong non title and curtain raiser hurt it a little. Maybe second or third favourite match of the night.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I was also somewhat disappointed with Kofi/Miz. Their Main Event match was FAR better.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I was also somewhat disappointed with Kofi/Miz. Their Main Event match was FAR better.


I disagree but whatever. I am glad Punk retained though, I don't care that he was made to look weak in the process.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You preferred the HIAC match?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like HIAC isn't getting a good reaction then...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> You preferred the HIAC match?


Nah.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Looks like HIAC isn't getting a good reaction then...


NoC was better.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

enjoyed the ending and the WHC match but the rest was poor.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Still excited for RAW though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Wait guys look what Sheamus posted in the Smackdown section.


Clearly turned on by Kofi Kingston


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe it's the weird chest shape.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm surprised that WWE is allowing Kaitlyn to use Trish signature move, they are finally passing the torch to other divas


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Divas actually put on a good match


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sheamus stole the show. The divas matches should probably always come after a very good WHC match, unless that's the formula they have always been following and I simply can't remember...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kaitlyn's certainly improved in the ring. Remeber that awful match she had with Maxine? That was awful.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Eve failed to connect the senton but wasnt a major botch, Kaitlyn is improving a lot. 

Dolph can only cash in in smackdown right?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Kaitlyn's certainly improved in the ring. Remeber that awful match she had with Maxine? That was awful.


I recall the match at HIAC being decent. That was decent.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She is improving, but still needs work imo.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I recall the match at HIAC being decent. That was decent.


Your opinion doesn't count. You have awful taste in wrestling and wrestling matches. Not to mention the fact you mark for Mr Anderson


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

With Kelly Kelly gone the division will be alright now.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Your opinion doesn't count. You have awful taste in wrestling and wrestling matches. Not to mention the fact you mark for Mr Anderson


I don't mark for anymore actually. And why you so defensive?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one here who thinks Kaitlyn is beautiful? She got a lot of disses in the HIAC discussion thread last night.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You obviously don't know what "defensive" means


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks Kaitlyn is beautiful? She got a lot of disses in the HIAC discussion thread last night.


Hit or miss imo. I'm not into the overly masculine looking divas in general tbh.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I made a slight joke about your post and you say that stuff.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks Kaitlyn is beautiful? She got a lot of disses in the HIAC discussion thread last night.


Yeah I've always thought she was lovely. DEM LEGS


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Eve failed to connect the senton but wasnt a major botch, Kaitlyn is improving a lot.
> 
> Dolph can only cash in in smackdown right?


Yeah he can only cash in for the world title. Noyk you are a day behind lmao. She is hot


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks Kaitlyn is beautiful? She got a lot of disses in the HIAC discussion thread last night.


She is hot, her body is awesome, her smile is great


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Nah, nah, I'm talking about her face. Some comments were all like "I wish someone put [Diva]'s face in Kaitlyn's body" and stuff like that.

I think she's a real cutie though. But my heart belongs to Paige


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*blurs vision to avoid spoilers*_

Simple question with hopefully a simple answer: Was it worth watching?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She's got a cute face. She pulls off the cute yet sexy look quite well.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> _*blurs vision to avoid spoilers*_
> 
> Simple question with hopefully a simple answer: Was it worth watching?


The two main events, yes. Especially Show/Fella, great spots and kick-outs.

Also a mention of Kofi/Miz, pretty good match, and the awesome RKO on the Rio/Orton match.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> _*blurs vision to avoid spoilers*_
> 
> Simple question with hopefully a simple answer: Was it worth watching?


Yeah sure. Unless you got a something massively important to do.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> _*blurs vision to avoid spoilers*_
> 
> Simple question with hopefully a simple answer: Was it worth watching?


No.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> _*blurs vision to avoid spoilers*_
> 
> Simple question with hopefully a simple answer: Was it worth watching?


Yes though if you are short on time just watch the World title as it was great and WWE title match as you will either love it or hate it


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry Froot. Didn't realise someone hadn't watched it yet. I purposely stayed off here for that reason until I watched it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Perhaps I should rewatch the World title match. Form a second opinion.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

K, I suppose. Unfortunately, as I left my desktop on throughout the day to download the file, my parents saw fit to turn it off at the wall, not taking their time to perhaps inspect why I would leave it on, and not simply to waste power.

I'm not gonna go this long trying to avoid spoilers. I'll approach it the same way RS approached Bound for Glory.

(THAT DOES NOT MEAN "IMMEDIATELY SEE FIT TO POST EVERY RESULT".)

(...)

(Pwease? <:3)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, forgot about the Orton match because it opened the show, but that was enjoyable as well. Rio is getting better at working the crowd.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, that fair enough. No more spoilers postings, or use spoiler tags


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't really see how it can be considered posting spoilers since it did already air. Just because one person didn't see it yet doesn't really make it spoilers. Also @Keyser Söze, love the sig


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank ChampViaDQ for that :3

(Unless you mean what it links to)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> I don't really see how it can be considered posting spoilers since it did already air. Just because one person didn't see it yet doesn't really make it spoilers. Also @Keyser Söze, love the sig


Oh hi sheamus..... I mean fluffy


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> I don't really see how it can be considered posting spoilers since it did already air. Just because one person didn't see it yet doesn't really make it spoilers. Also @Keyser Söze, love the sig


Well then you would be an idiot. A spoiler is spoiling the ending for someone regardless of if the show has already aired. Just like how you post spoilers of a movie, even if it's already come out in the cinema/dvd. It's called being considerate.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah just give it till RAW tonight


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> K, I suppose. Unfortunately, as I left my desktop on throughout the day to download the file, my parents saw fit to turn it off at the wall, not taking their time to perhaps inspect why I would leave it on, and not simply to waste power.
> 
> I'm not gonna go this long trying to avoid spoilers. I'll approach it the same way RS approached Bound for Glory.
> 
> ...


How did I approach BFG again? I'm pretty sure I knew almost every result after a few minutes on this forum and I didn#t really care about it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't wait for Vickie's big announcement. *sigh*

This storyline seems too similiar to the AJ/Claire TNA storyline for my liking.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Well then you would be an idiot. A spoiler is spoiling the ending for someone regardless of if the show has already aired. Just like how you post spoilers of a movie, even if it's already come out in the cinema/dvd. It's called being considerate.


Yeah but if I didn't want the ending to for example the new batman movie to be spoiled, I wouldn't go to a site dedicated to batman where people talk about batman all day. If you go onto a site about wrestling you shouldn't expect nobody to be talkking about something that happened the night before


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You should be banned.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> Yeah but if I didn't want the ending to for example the new batman movie to be spoiled, I wouldn't go to a site dedicated to batman where people talk about batman all day. If you go onto a site about wrestling you shouldn't expect nobody to be talkking about something that happened the night before


Yeah but this is the rants section, not the wrestling section. It's not too much to ask not to post spoilers, especially considering we are mostly e-friends in this thread.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> You should be banned.


Why, I didn't do anything wrong


@Bully: I see your point, but it just surprises me that somebody would come to this site when they don't want something that happened the night before be spoiled and post here but not expect to have things spoiled. It just doesn't seem logical to me.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

:lmao At NoyKs sig


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's funny how you show up all of a sudden.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> Why, I didn't do anything wrong


You could at least practice your timing. Sheamus was banned a few hours ago and suddenly you appear out of nowhere. Having several accounts is against the forum rules. Therefore you should be banned.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> It's funny how you show up all of a sudden.


Is this at me???? If so, I don't see why.

@Dunk: Headliner already confirmed that we arn't the same person so drop it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You joined the site not long after Sheamus was originally temp banned with the deadpool sig. Now Sheamus has been banned again and you post in this thread. Seems sus to me.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You joined the site not long after Sheamus was originally temp banned with the deadpool sig. Now Sheamus has been banned again and you post in this thread. Seems sus to me.


I saw something that I had an opinion on (spoilers) so I posted. It also isn't like I hasn't posted in the last few weeks or something and I all of a sudden am now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

When did you post here before that, I don't remember seeing you here for ages, unless you posted while I wasn't here.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> When did you post here before that, I don't remember seeing you here for ages, unless you posted while I wasn't here.


Not in this thread but I have been posting.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

And why are you here today? You are a sad person sheamus dude.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> Not in this thread but I have been posting.


That's what I meant. This thread. You just decided to post in here not long after Sheamus was banned. Seems suspicious to me.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

conspiracies


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Lack of activity. Have this.










Physics is sexy sometimes.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Lack of activity. Have this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! The frustration he must have felt!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

fucking lol at that gif


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Froot what's your thing with the ponies? (serious question, not being a dick)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

No way Del Rio/Orton was MOTN, that botch ruined it. And even though the RKO looked good, it was the typical RKOOUTTANOWHERE finish. Miz/Kofi was better tbh, and Sheamus/Show was clearly MOTN.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Which botch? I never noticed

Edit: fuck those gifs really fuck with my computer. Don't load and just slow my shit right down.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

So Sheamus is banned, then Fluffykins returns? I wanted to believe he was gone, I really did.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm already sick of hearing about him. Can we stop talking about him


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Keyser Söze said:


> Lack of activity. Have this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear God, I would have been pissed off for the rest of the day. :lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Which botch? I never noticed


Del Rio climbed the turnbuckle to attack a dazed Orton, wobbled on the top rope when he stood up and had to jump too early and Orton wasn't ready for it, and he was obviously meant to counter it, so Del Rio just jumped off, didn't attack and just stood there for a moment not knowing what to do.

Here you go:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ugh, and you could tell Orton was pissed, like he always is when a botch happens and he's involved. Match was still great thou, they easily picked back up the pace when the mistake happened.

Also, the commentators (JBL) commentated easily around it as well.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going to bed.

edit: oh yeah that. Totally forgot about that. It wasn't the worst botch in the world, if anything that was Ortons fault and Del Rio kind of prevented it. Commentaters covered it well by saying "Del Rio doesn't go on the top rope often" etc


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Since when?


When she kissed my kiss.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol what's up with sheamus man? His meltdown was entertaining.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Did Seamus get banned for posting a dick? What a dirty Dan


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually liked sheamus. Too bad he had to go out like a crazy fool. Oh well.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> I'm going to bed.
> 
> Looking forward to finding out who will have a psychopathic fit in my absence tomorrow. lulz.


Alright, see ya, man.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You guys are talking about Sheamus again? Yep good time for me to go to bed. Have fun.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Give me some credit I just logged in. So it's fresh for me.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bully is in a bad mood today


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

He is. I wonder if sheamus got under his skin.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You guys are talking about Sheamus again? Yep good time for me to go to bed. Have fun.


And whenever people stop talking about him he will start it again by posting as Mr. Fluffykins. Fluffy posted the mods checked the IP. Sometimes you don't even need to try checking the IP. All you need is common sense to know that it's too obvious that Fluffy started to post when Sheamus left.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> And whenever people stop talking about him he will start it again by posting as Mr. Fluffykins. Fluffy posted the mods checked the IP. Sometimes you don't even need to try checking the IP. All you need is common sense to know that it's too obvious that Fluffy started to post when Sheamus left.


I was the one who first said to him about how it was suspicious he posted as soon as Sheamus got banned. I'm not stupid. Read back.



Dunk20 said:


> Bully is in a bad mood today


Yeah because I have to deal with idiots.



You_heard? said:


> He is. I wonder if sheamus got under his skin.


How? I wasn't even here when he was doing all his shit and he was already banned before I got here. It seems to have got to all of you since you like to talk about him every five minutes. I'm bored hearing his name already.

Anyone else got a problem


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> And whenever people stop talking about him he will start it again by posting as Mr. Fluffykins. Fluffy posted the mods checked the IP. Sometimes you don't even need to try checking the IP. All you need is common sense to know that it's too obvious that Fluffy started to post when Sheamus left.


Of course Fluffy is sheamus. Why else would he get himself banned? He has a safety net.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Also, the commentators (JBL) commentated easily around it as well.


With the right commentary, a botch can sometimes add to the realism of the match. In real fights you see guys fucking their moves up all the time.

There was one a few weeks ago involving SURPRISE SURPRISE Sin Cara. I think it was him and Cody Rhodes on the turnbuckle and something went wrong and they both fell off really awkwardly. The way it happened though was probably the way most turnbuckle clinches would end if they were real.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> Froot what's your thing with the ponies? (serious question, not being a dick)


"What's your thing"?

I'm not quite following that, but if you're basically asking why I'm a brony, it's because it's a good show with good alternative media.

Also, ponies are just the most adorable balls of fun in the world :3










And I'm a furry, so there's that too to account for.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

So you masturbate to naked furries?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> With the right commentary, a botch can sometimes add to the realism of the match. In real fights you see guys fucking their moves up all the time.
> 
> There was one a few weeks ago involving SURPRISE SURPRISE Sin Cara. I think it was him and Cody Rhodes on the turnbuckle and something went wrong and they both fell off really awkwardly. The way it happened though was probably the way most turnbuckle clinches would end if they were real.


Sin Cara had a small botch as well at HIAC, and landed on his neck. Looked kinda bad with first viewing


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Anark said:


> With the right commentary, a botch can sometimes add to the realism of the match. In real fights you see guys fucking their moves up all the time.
> 
> There was one a few weeks ago involving SURPRISE SURPRISE Sin Cara. I think it was him and Cody Rhodes on the turnbuckle and something went wrong and they both fell off really awkwardly. The way it happened though was probably the way most turnbuckle clinches would end if they were real.


LOL man, wonder what is gonna need to be done about Cara, I really thought the mania match between Cara and Rey was screwed again.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> So you masturbate to naked furries?


The fuck? No.

"Furry" does not immediately mean sexual feelings towards animals, rather, simply a fascination. 

There's sub-groups for what you're thinking of.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm excited about Assassins Creed 3! 1 MORE DAY BABY!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What's cracking?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DualShock, clear out your PMs and let me know when it's done.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I'm excited about Assassins Creed 3! 1 MORE DAY BABY!


I've already been playing it the last couple of days. Great game.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> The fuck? No. That's disgusting.
> 
> "Furry" does not immediately mean sexual feelings towards animals, rather, simply a fascination.


I meant human like animal cartoon porn.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark: I did it


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I've already been playing it the last couple of days. Great game.


That's tight! How'd you get it early?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

My copy of wwe 13 should arrive tomorrow. :kobe


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Bully is just being a typical dick today. Heh Bully did you wake up on the other side of your girl or what? But yeah, everyone shut the fuck up about sheamus, he was a fucking moron and he doesn't deserve to be mentioned ever again.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a jailbroken ps3, basically means I can d/l any game I want, and one perk of that is getting games before they are released


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That's badass my ***** snake. Tell me how it is tomorrow.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright.

Anark you evil son of a bitch.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I have a jailbroken ps3, basically means I can d/l any game I want, and one perk of that is getting games before they are released


Damn that's amazing. I didn't know jail breaking does all that.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Bully is just being a typical dick today. Heh Bully did you wake up on the other side of your girl or what? But yeah, everyone shut the fuck up about sheamus, he was a fucking moron and he doesn't deserve to be mentioned ever again.


So you say Bully is being a dick for whinging about all the Sheamus mentions, and then you go on to whinge about all the Sheamus mentions?

Do you secretly love Bully? No ****, I just mean like you wish he was your dad maybe.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> I meant human like animal cartoon porn.












Like, there's really no words...


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Shit, I have to buy a new xbox the last one had the ring of doom.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's really easy to do but you need to have the old ps3 with the old firmware to do it, otherwise you need a tech to downgrade it for you. It is good though, saves me a lot of money on games


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Anark said:


> So you say Bully is being a dick for whinging about all the Sheamus mentions, and then you go on to whinge about all the Sheamus mentions?
> 
> Do you secretly love Bully? No ****, I just mean like you wish he was your dad maybe.


Na man, I was talking about earlier when a snapped at me.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Na man, I was talking about earlier when a snapped at me.


Oh yeah, I remember, that was cool. I lol'd.



Nice work, lads btw. Another breakdown can't be far away.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't get WWE 13 or AC3 due to Gamestop closing because of this hurricane, fuck.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


>


Remember that time you made all those crying references towards that user but the user didn't get it?

Who was that again?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Put down a pre-order for Friday's WWE '13 release. Was an interesting conversation with the cashier. He offered me the "limited edition" Stone Cold copy of the game, but I told him I wasn't a mark. Then he and a couple others get worried looks, and I explain to them for a little bit what the definition of "mark" is, within the mysterious lands I come from.

Always have good tiemz with GAME cashiers :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Vanilla midget. Can't even draw


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> It's really easy to do but you need to have the old ps3 with the old firmware to do it, otherwise you need a tech to downgrade it for you. It is good though, saves me a lot of money on games


Okay it's impossible for me to do it because I hace a slim. You're lucky, you don't ever have to buy a game again lmao.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Bet last night's supershow had a dusty finish.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Just testing.

Thought it would be bigger...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Ether said:


> I can't get WWE 13 or AC3 due to Gamestop closing because of this hurricane, fuck.


Damn, that's unfortunate.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you talking about Hell in a Cell? If so, then yes, yes it had. :brock


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Okay it's impossible for me to do it because I hace a slim. You're lucky, you don't ever have to buy a game again lmao.


Yeah. After gym membership, a lot of food, protein powders phone internet and rent, as well as let's face it a gf who likes to "shop" now and again, don't have a lot of money for luxury items tbh.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fucking copycats stealing my sig. Shouldn't have given the name out.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Remember that time you made all those crying references towards that user but the user didn't get it?
> 
> Who was that again?


NoyK I think, referencing Catalanotto's Cry Baby thread.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Who stole your sig?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea, I saw that *** in the raw discussion thread, Sono. unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah. good times.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Bet last night's supershow had a dusty finish.





RevolverSnake said:


> Are you talking about Hell in a Cell? If so, then yes, yes it had. :brock


I thought Brock looked kinda fat. And the Spanish announce table clearly had extra padding underneath it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Red rip him for me Jobbers. Also I've some PM's asking for the name and those are probably jerking off on her as we speak.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Red rip him for me Jobbers. Also I've some PM's asking for the name and those are probably jerking off on her as we speak.


Who?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm so confused


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


> DualShock, clear out your PMs and let me know when it's done.


Done
My folder was full anyway. 3 messages of Sheamus asking me why I don't like him, 1 message from Mr. Fluffykins asking me why I don't like Sheamus, 2 old farewell messages from Amanda Todd, I got 2 messages from the hair of Apocalyptico, 2 posts about Barbie Blank from KK_Fan, 2 posts about racism from KKK_Fan and 1 message form an unknown user asking me if I am Vince Russo


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/641615-official-raw-10-29-12-discussion-feed-me-fuckery-8.html


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why don't I get so many messages?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Done
> My folder was full anyway. 3 messages of Sheamus asking me why I don't like him, 1 message from Mr. Fluffykins asking me why I don't like Sheamus,


:lmao



DualShock said:


> 2 old farewell messages from Amanda Todd, I got 2 messages from the hair of Apocalyptico, 2 posts about Barbie Blank from KK_Fan, 2 posts about racism from KKK_Fan and 1 message form an unknown user asking me if I am Vince Russo


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Ah shit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Why don't I get so many messages?


Because you're psycho :troll


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly Fan is an idiot.

Alright done Sono


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/641615-official-raw-10-29-12-discussion-feed-me-fuckery-8.html


Red-repped Pinofreshh with the message 'Sig thief'.

I highly recommend.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I said "copycat"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I can't, Pino is a AJ fan, and is pretty cool. regular poster.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> Red-repped Pinofreshh with the message 'Sig thief'.
> 
> I highly recommend.


Just did lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Because you're psycho :troll













btw. I red repped that fucker, Sono.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I can't, Pino is a AJ fan, and is pretty cool. regular poster.


Okay. Red Rep this fucker instead. 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/213916-skermac.html


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:cena3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:rocky


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:hhh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:brock


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, umm, I have never red repped anybody since joining, I feel as thou if I red someone, I may enjoy it, and develop an addiction. unk4


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You're too nice WAGG


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Much appreciated.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> You're too nice WAGG


It can be a curse sometimes.



SonoShion said:


> Much appreciated.


Bryci. :mark:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Talking of nice, where's CM Wit?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That bryci girl looks pretty good.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Who got Anark's PM?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He's fighting Sandy 1 on 1 :sad:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I did what Anark told me, I negged the user Sono told me and now i will neg this fucker because BULLY said so.
You guys are a bad influence :nando



Spoiler



:torres


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nobody fucks wit us bro


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

WAGG post some 5star gifs. Show me what you got kid!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Use spoiler tags please those gifs fuck my computer up


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sono who's it you want us to rep?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Sono who's it you want us to rep?


Go some pages back there's a link.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Skermac's already gone down two bars, but feel free to red rep him some more jobbers.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Still can't unfortunately, but one day I'm gonna lay the smackdown on this thread.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Still can't unfortunately, but one day I'm gonna lay the smackdown on this thread.


Challenge me whenever you want.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Might change my sig. Bobby Roooo's played out now


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy shit this Rant is fucking successful. I love this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Challenge me whenever you want.


Will do, yo.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Holy shit this Rant is fucking successful. I love this.


:draper


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ziggler on WWE Download this week: "The day I ride a segway, is the day Sheamus loses a match".

Awkward...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Just discovered the probably hottest porn star ever. Shyla & others are pretty hot but they all look fake compared to this one
Lolly Badcock. Sadly she already retired unk3

Check a video that i can't post here for obvious reasons. Just type on Google "Lolly Badcock audience" and you will witness how she can make a average scene even more great


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Worst. porn name. ever.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That bitch is a hot piece of ass.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't pay for her pussy tbh. Never.

Check Maritza Mendez, she looks like she's going to exhaust you like in a freaking 60 min iron man match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Never heard of her, but she has one sexy accent.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Worst. porn name. ever.


Still better than the name of that russian Porn Star. Ana Bolica or some shit like that



You_heard? said:


> Holy shit this Rant is fucking successful. I love this.


I need to check if this thread has the most replies in the whole forum. I think we surpassed even the original funny pictures thread


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Still better than the name of that russian Porn Star. Ana Bolica or some shit like that
> 
> 
> I need to check if this thread has the most replies in the whole forum. I think we surpassed even the original funny pictures thread


Now that's something to be proud of. This thread has changed me for the better lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So this is the most replied to thread on the whole forum now?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah you certainly have changed for the better. A lot of good has come out of this thread that's for sure. I'm glad I made it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You were funnier as a heel.



You_heard? said:


> El Chapo is a pedophile. He had a avatar and a sig of a 6yo kid, posted a pedophile fact, and watched a movie about little school kids over one hundred times.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope it lasts for years to come.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> You were funnier as a heel.


That was hilarious lol. You remember though, right?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

All things end eventually

Such is life


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Not Diamonds.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Back to bed I go. Night again. Have a good day/night


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Going to bed too. N8.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Just discovered the probably hottest porn star ever. Shyla & others are pretty hot but they all look fake compared to this one
> Lolly Badcock. Sadly she already retired unk3
> 
> Check a video that i can't post here for obvious reasons. Just type on Google "Lolly Badcock audience" and you will witness how she can make a average scene even more great


Here in the UK we get her on TV every few nights on Babestation. We're one lucky country.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Here in the UK we get her on TV every few nights on Babestation. We're one lucky country.


Yeah, there are many Babestation videos of her.
Shucky Ducky Quack Quack


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/641615-official-raw-10-29-12-discussion-feed-me-fuckery-8.html


Done


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

So...what's been goin on? :brock


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Someone should invite pinofreshh to the rants to explain why he/she/it steals signatures


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit workout went bad today


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Noyk, what happened?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Get out.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Did Sheamus go insane and get banned?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know, did my weekly chest workout today, now for some reason I can't stretch my right arm to it's fullest, it hurts on the tendon like a motherfu-



JT Martin said:


> Did Sheamus go insane and get banned?


Yeah, but don't mention it anymore. Just move on.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Did Sheamus go insane and get banned?


Yup. Created thread with porn gifs, racist slurs, etc. perma-banned but still FLuffy.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Get out.


Why are you mad?


@Noyk: If you say so.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I don't know, did my weekly chest workout today, now for some reason I can't stretch my right arm to it's fullest, it hurts on the tendon like a motherfu-
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but don't mention it anymore. Just move on.


Wtf? Is the fucker Voldemort now?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Because Noyk. I know we squashed our beef but that's before I knew he was a bastard with multiple accounts.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Wtf? Is the fucker Voldemort now?


Yeah. It's just worthless to mention him, forget it.


So is anyone actually pumped for RAW tonight?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just order me some new wrestling DVD's. Been needing to stock up for a while now.

@Noyk Yes I am, like always. Because RAW has been good lately.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice! What DVD's did you get? I wanted to watch the CM Punk DVD.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, I really wanna know where they are going with the Maddox storyline. I already have my guess, but it's unlikely.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I was gonna buy Punk's. But if I had done that's all I would be able to afford. I'll get it for xmas.

What I got:
Armageddon '07
Mysterio: Biggest Little Man 
Ric Flair: Definitive COllection

As for the Maddox story. I think it would be cool if Heyman had payed him off.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it wrong if I'm more excited for WWE 13 than RAW?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Those sound like some exciting titles. I hope you enjoy them fully.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The matches listings are good. Have you got any of them?

No Ether.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Ether said:


> Is it wrong if I'm more excited for WWE 13 than RAW?


It would be weird the other way around.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Meh, I'm more excited for WWE13 instead of Raw.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't believe all Gamestops are closed because of this hurricane, nothing is even going on right now besides very heavy wind. Can't get AC3 either, meh.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> The matches listings are good. Have you got any of them?
> 
> No Ether.


I've seen Armageddon 07. But not the other two.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm not getting it until Christmas.

Do you like the show You Heard?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Ether said:


> Can't believe all Gamestops are closed because of this hurricane, nothing is even going on right now besides very heavy wind. Can't get AC3 either, meh.


That's horrible man. Is all the stores closed or just that one specific one?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not getting it till the price drops as well. I bought wwe12 about 3 months ago.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I think it's all stores in the path of the hurricane which is basically all of NY, Jersey, Connecticut, Virginia and some others


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You bet I enjoyed the show at the time. But I forgot most of the matches tbh.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It was only £5. Good price.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh and the Punk DVD is ace besides the part where he takes shots at Miz for main eventing Mania, very immature. Sure Miz isn't as good as Punk, but he worked his ass off to get to that spot


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Ether said:


> I think it's all stores in the path of the hurricane which is basically all of NY, Jersey, Connecticut, Virginia and some others


Goddamn. I hope the electricity don't go out.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Is it meant to hit strongly tonight?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

There's supposed to be heavy landfall in an hour and a half


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Things are getting pretty hectic down in DC.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Try not to die jobbers.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

^:lmao


But seriously, does anyone live near any of the predicted places that the storm is hitting hard? Hope you'll be alright if so.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

And here I was complaining about the cold weather.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah be carrful. I would hate for any of you guys to get hurt by this hurricane.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Can't tell if sarcastic. -_-


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

2012.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The day the world is meant to 'end' is the day I break up for the Christmas holidays. What a bummer that would be.

"Yey school is out" *dies*.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> The day the world is meant to 'end' is the day I break up for the Christmas holidays. What a bummer that would be.
> 
> "Yey school is out" *dies*.


Lol. I can't wait till that day. I want to see people reactions when they think the world will end.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah it's all bs.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Definitely. I don't know if you're old enough to remember but do you remember the year 2000 crap? Nothing even happened.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't remember it (I was 3) but I have obviously heard about it.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

People are building shelters for december 21, just wait to see their reactions when they find out it's bullshit.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The reply rate has dramatically slowed in this thread.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm just waiting for that awkward moment when the teenage pregnancy percentage will skyrocket on December 23th..


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Definitely. I don't know if you're old enough to remember but do you remember the year 2000 crap? Nothing even happened.


A few suicides happened.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Even the world isn't ending, I wonder how many believers will go crazy and break as many laws as possible. Scary shit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> A few suicides happened.


But that happens everyday.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Even the world isn't ending, I wonder how many believers will go crazy and break as many laws as possible. Scary shit.


Dammit, now I'm afraid similar to the UK riots happen. :side:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I live on small island though, so I am sure not too much is gonna happen here.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I live on small island though, so I am sure not too much is gonna happen here.


expect the unexpected


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

If i win the lottery tuesday Ill buy you all premium membership and the wwe13 game. 

You ear that God? :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Dunk :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol i'ma hold you up to your word.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, less work for me, Dunks.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

If he only wins a very limited amount of money then he technically still won. So must buy us all that stuff.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If you can manage to find a way to buy Premium Memberships using out country's currencies, that is Dunk. I've tried everything. :no:


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sweet. :brock


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> If he only wins a very limited amount of money then he technically still won. So must buy us all that stuff.


Top prize only xD second prize is about 600.000 so it can be as well. 





NoyK said:


> If you can manage to find a way to buy Premium Memberships using out country's currencies, that is Dunk. I've tried everything. :no:


I would be fucking rich xD i would buy you that stuff from a far away paradise island eheh


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I would be fucking rich xD i would buy you that stuff from a far away paradise island eheh













And you would invite me so I could be chillin' with ya time to time (Y)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Internet was out for 30 mins, fuck. Lights flickering too.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ether said:


> Internet was out for 30 mins, fuck. Lights flickering too.


Not trying to be an ass, but you might want to turn off your computer till the storm settles down a bit, and it has lighting. My old one got fucked up after a massive lighting storm.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I kept my computer on throughout Irene and nothing happened so I'm not really worried about that


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, someone sure does hate me.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> Lol, someone sure does hate me.


Hm? Why you say that?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk if you have someone here that lives in the us, why not have them buy it for you? I would do but you would have to trust me enough with all your info( password and all ) but you hardly know me so.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Hm? Why you say that?


Because I got red repped for no reason, lol.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Sup


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

AngryPhil said:


> Sup


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> Because I got red repped for no reason, lol.


There is a reason.


You're a stupid fucking member and I am glad my rep bothers you, you piece of shit. Expect plenty more. Gonna be red repped in to red repville.

QUICK, GET YOUR TERRIBLE BUTT BUDDIES TO SAVE YOU


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> There is a reason.
> 
> 
> You're a stupid fucking member and I am glad my rep bothers you, you piece of shit. Expect plenty more. Gonna be red repped in to red repville.
> ...


I am not stupid, and you are the most annoying piece of dog shit I have ever seen.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> I am not stupid, and you are the most annoying piece of dog shit I have ever seen.



Dog shit doesn't look this good.


You're a fucking douchebag and the fact that you check your rep every 2 seconds is fucking hilarious. You literally posted almost immediately after I gave you a rep.

It's a fucking square, you pathetic bitch.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Cat's ego is as big as my dick.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't have an ego, I'm just awesome.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What da heel :vince


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratz to "Ziggler Mark" for being the newest scrub to make my ignore list. Some people have opinions that are so fucking terrible, I just want to pretend like they don't exist.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup, jobbers?

I'm chilling, watching this hurricane fuck shit up.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey yo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

:romo2:romo3:romo


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Not trying to be an ass, but you might want to turn off your computer till the storm settles down a bit, and it has lighting. My old one got fucked up after a massive lighting storm.


Didn't you get told to fuck off out of rants? Didn't you privately leave for a 5th occasion?

Keep consistent, cunt. You didn't even last 5 days out of rants. Between you and Sheamus, I'm not sure whose the more self-indulged punk ass bitch depressive cunt.



JT Martin said:


> Because I got red repped for no reason, lol.


It begins again


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK never leaves. He publicly announces it but is seen posting again shortly after.

I don't know why he even bothers to come here. This place ain't for guys who rep themselves or pose as girls on gaming sites.

And on top of that, nobody likes him. Here or in real life.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Did you guys see the shit sheamus did? What a fucking moron. :lol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wouldn't shock me at all if NoyK was a Sheamus alt


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Mystical said:


> Did you guys see the shit sheamus did? What a fucking moron. :lol


Did he rage quit over being lynched in a mafia game again?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Na he got himself perma banned by posting several threads involving porn,racism and shit like that. Not sure about the reasoning behind it though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Well he can always sue his alt of Fluffykins.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao Sheamus was deeply gotten to.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The thread he made in the suggestion thread was pretty funny. Never seen anyone do something that stupid. The thread that he made in the Game and Trivia section is still there.



Mystical said:


> Na he got himself perma banned by posting several threads involving porn,racism and shit like that. Not sure about the reasoning behind it though.


People didn't like him.

Edit: I think he said that one of the reasons why he left was because of sXe Maverick, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Samoon said:


> The thread he made in the suggestion thread was pretty funny. Never seen anyone do something that stupid. The thread that he made in the Game and Trivia section is still there.
> 
> People didn't like him.
> 
> Edit: I think he said that one of the reasons why he left was because of sXe Maverick, I could be wrong though.


Nobody liked him. Except his alts.

Seriously? :lmao so gotten to. I just hope he doesn't go and do an Austin101


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Morning all :3

What are the highlights of our day going to be then?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

As sad as it is but my highlight today is going to be wwe 13.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nah, getting AC3 and never coming back again.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't get the AC hype.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Now now.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why did he kill that poor fella?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

_I don't get the AC hype_ were his words.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good morning, was RAW good? I only saw the Beth match still


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys. What's new?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No dunk, more frustrated.

Hey Wit, nothing, Sheamus did it again and NoyK is back.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> No dunk, more frustrated.
> 
> Hey Wit, nothing, Sheamus did it again and NoyK is back.


What did Sheamus do now? I've been hiding from Sandy lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

CMWit said:


> What did Sheamus do now? I've been hiding from Sandy lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App





Mystical said:


> Na he got himself perma banned by posting several threads involving porn,racism and shit like that. Not sure about the reasoning behind it though.


.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Samoon said:


> .


Fuckin Sheamus

Any other banishments?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think that's it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Had an unexpected day off of work, thanks Sandy!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe she's not that bad after all.

Hi.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Maybe she's not that bad after all.
> 
> Hi.


Not here at least I only lost power for 15 seconds

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The weathers been beautiful here in Oz. Went to the park and kicked footy with mates. A lot of babes around wearing not much. Hey I can look


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone
If someone asks you why the current WWE is bad just show him this Raw episode. most horrible episode in this year and one of the worst Raw shows of all time. Not kidding


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I dunno that Hornzogglez ES RAWR GMMM!11 is tough to beat


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Weather here tdy is nearly 70° which is very warm for Oct

I just tried entering WWE section. My head hurts now

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I don't go in there too often I usually suffer brain injuries and I always get deja vu, you know with the same threads being posted over and over


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

The best is the ref thread. WWE just did the night of the ppv...never mind that it was a 2 month set up w/Maddox ffs

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No, they make all their decisions five minutes before the show. Don't you know anything unk2


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

It really is fucktarded. Lacking a ton of common sense in there

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's funny the wrestling posters that get the most hate, Rock316ae, Pyro etc., are the one's who make the most sense. While I agree that they are incredibly biased, at least they back up their opinions with facts and make sense most of the time. A lot of the posters in there are just moronic and make no sense at all.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Creative is dumb that seems to be the popular line now. Oy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

trending worldwide


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Am a slight Sheamus fan have to say last nights white noise was pretty sweet 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

His workout buddy HHH must be training him real good :hhh


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

He done scooped Show up lol
I don't like his promos but do enjoy his matches

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah his matches are usually pretty good. His promo today avtually wasn't so bad. He had his serious face on for once


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> It's funny the wrestling posters that get the most hate, Rock316ae, Pyro etc., are the one's who make the most sense. While I agree that they are incredibly biased, *at least they back up their opinions with facts and make sense most of the time.* A lot of the posters in there are just moronic and make no sense at all.


The bolded is the reason why people hate Rock316AE and Pyro. It's easy to argue with someone who says "my favourite wrestler is better than yours because your wrestler is a [email protected]"
Rock316AE and Pyro on the other side back their opinions with facts, statistics, numbers and credible sources so it only makes sense that the opposite side goes nuts and starts to hate them because they are bitter that they have no valid arguments.
If the only argument of Rock316AE is that The Rock is better than Cena because Rocky can raise his eyebrow and Cena can not nobody would hate Rock316AE because everybody would own him. Same goes with Pyro


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

It's funny that there are so many "creative" experts 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure if true or not but I read somewhere one of the head writers of Creative left or was fired. Or something


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Not sure if true or not but I read somewhere one of the head writers of Creative left or was fired. Or something


I had not seen that 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Damn, Sandy looked like a real bitch. I had my power out for about 9 hours and I missed most of RAW, but seeing some of these pictures I'm not complaining at all


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Ether said:


> Damn, Sandy looked like a real bitch. I had my power out for about 9 hours and I missed most of RAW, but seeing some of these pictures I'm not complaining at all


She was good to me no loss of power and a day off from work to get stoned!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

"Breakout star of the year" is this oke to say? I just said it out loud to my linguistics teacher to explain how would i put breakout in a sentence and they are saying its not what they were looking for, they said it was breakout of malaria or breakeout of jail. Help please


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well your way was also correct but the teacher was looking for the usage of the word in a Different context.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> "Breakout star of the year" is this oke to say? I just said it out loud to my linguistics teacher to explain how would i put breakout in a sentence and they are saying its not what they were looking for, they said it was breakout of malaria or breakeout of jail. Help please


Scott Summers is not going to breakout of prison. (Incorrect)

Too much oily foods can cause a breskout. (Correct)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

She was asking in how many forms the epression could be used. Because it could have different meanings. I said that breakout star could mean the success of a specific superstar, she said it may be ok as wrestling slang?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> She was asking in how many forms the epression could be used. Because it could have different meanings. I said that breakout star could mean the success of a specific superstar, she said it may be ok as wrestling slang?


Not just wrasslin but any form of media

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Doesn't sound like a very good teacher tbh


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Doesn't sound like a very good teacher tbh


Agreed especially when you break out of prison it's not breakout, unless you are talking about a breakout

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol dafuq is that teacher on?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Coat-of-arms are used only used by aristrocats.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What are you studying Dunk?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Shit man everyone bitching about the SS match. It's a good looking match ffs. And it could perhaps lead to a WWE title match at TLC between Punk and Foley. With a stipulation of course.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

KKF2 is on a horrible thread run right now 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She never fails to bring up Kelly Kelly, even if it's irrelevant to the topic


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I wish Kelly was still here so she could continue to piss off the IWC.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

KKFAN a female?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

KKF2 is just a tad delusional 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't care anymore to be honest


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> What are you studying Dunk?


I'm in a linguistics class, i study languages and european literature


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Alors tu parles aussi francais? Oder deutsch? O espanol?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> KKFAN a female?


That is the rumor 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I was in major english minor german, but I changed this week to Monolingue. I had two semesters of german but I changed it 'cause I was learning the colour in one class and listening to. German culture in german in other class.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What should I play. WWE13 or AC3?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> What should I play. WWE13 or AC3?


AC3

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

AC3 is less likely to be shite, but WWE13 can have Bully Ray in it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The Dudleys didn't make the game. Shame really.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't played any Wrestling Game since SD!5 Here comes the Pain. And won't.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I stopped buying the WWE games after Smackdown v. RAW 2011. They always are plagued with the same issues regardless of new amenities.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> The Dudleys didn't make the game. Shame really.


That's what CAWs are for.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm kinda late for this topic, but last night's RAW was trash, and I really don't say this often.

What was the point of that Susan G. Coleman 10-minute segment in the ring? What was the point of hyping *only* Sheamus for his loss and ignoring that Big Show won, and kicked out of the Brogue Kick? The survivor series teams were so predictable, it's feuds vs feuds.

Ah, I hope Wrestlemania season kicks in sooner rather than later.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Heyman needs to be head of the creatives ASAP.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

He's been getting more backstage power lately, but not enough it seems. Vince has way too much pride to admit someone else's idea sounds better than his. :no:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How do you know all this


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Various reports have stated that Heyman has been more influential in the creative decisions lately. But as you know, Vince is thick-headed.

But yeah, reports are not always 100% true. Still looks believable considering last night's RAW.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Thoughts on the new PlayStation Store interface BULLY?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Haven't been on there, you see I only have my jail breaked console atm, the one I use to d/l games but can't go online with. The other console is getting repaired. Why what's the store like?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

It's A LOT like Windows 8, let's just put it that way


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I dual booted windows 8 when microsoft first released it as a downloadable thing just to try it out. Didn't care much for it tbh. But it was only in it's early stages, I'm sure they will iron out the bugs etc.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Who's going to watch Skyfall this weekend at the cinema?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Probably not me


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Reminds me of Asterix


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Wwe 13 comes out today in the U.S I guess. Fuck, I wish I can buy me a ps3 but it's still close to $300.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Brand new? Why not pick up a used one from EB or whatever


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Man today is really fucking dull.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You shouldn't spend so much on hookers Mystical.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That means you're really fucking dull


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whats with that quote in your sig?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Whats with that quote in your sig?


Just thought I'd quote as I found it funny.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

It was being advertised as $299 two years ago. One would think it would depreciate a little quicker than that...

On the subject of which, Kevin Butler is the greatest businessman in the history of forever.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Horrbile decision. You should quote a picture of Dunk instead, then.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dunk put a pic up?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Brand new? Why not pick up a used one from EB or whatever


I could do that, but I might look on ebay to see if there is a used one cheaper. If not I'll go to eb or gamestop.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Depends what model playstation you want too


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

That's true. I used to have the old 80 gig but I sold it like a moron because my girl was pregnat and I needed the money.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Here in Australia when a girl has a baby gets 5000 dollars from the government


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I'm the only one working out to classical.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn that's crazy. I wish I lived there when my girl was pregnat.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not to mention all the fortnightly payments you get free healthcare etc. Yeah we're looked after here


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Is Australian healthcare taxed, similar to over here?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah I heard Australia is the only country that doesn't have a rabies epidemic, any other country you go to if you get bit by a stray dog or cat you're fucked.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nope. high income earners pay 1.5 % tax levy or something but it's just taken from general revenue, if that makes sense


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn the creepy factor is thru the roof in the WOW section

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Is it to do with AJ wrestling again?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Just a ton of more than likely socially awkward virgins, very creepy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm listening to System of a down for the first time in years


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, fuck. WWE 13' is nearly coming out and it just happens that my Playstation 3 got the Yellow Light Of Death today.

Fuck my life. -_-


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Try the hairdryer move.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait for NFSMW2 for PS3

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Try the hairdryer move.


Yeah, I'm going to when I get back home, gotta go to a library do some school work with a few mates.

Dammit, 7 years without a single problem with this Playstation. Had to happen when one of the games I'm most eagerly waiting for is about to come out.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Yeah, I'm going to when I get back home, gotta go to a library do some school work with a few mates.
> 
> Dammit, 7 years without a single problem with this Playstation. Had to happen when one of the games I'm most eagerly waiting for is about to come out.


Sucks dude

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Yeah, I'm going to when I get back home, gotta go to a library do some school work with a few mates.
> 
> Dammit, 7 years without a single problem with this Playstation. Had to happen when one of the games I'm most eagerly waiting for is about to come out.


Damn!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Yeah, I'm going to when I get back home, gotta go to a library do some school work with a few mates.
> 
> Dammit, 7 years without a single problem with this Playstation. Had to happen when one of the games I'm most eagerly waiting for is about to come out.


It's a great game you're missing out.

Attitude era woooooo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, there's a reason I skipped 4 straight WWE games, and I desperately want this year's. I'll deal with it later/tomorrow.

Gotta bounce for now, lots of school work to do. Peace guys (Y)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Catch


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Yeah, I'm going to when I get back home, gotta go to a library do some school work with a few mates.
> 
> Dammit, 7 years without a single problem with this Playstation. Had to happen when one of the games I'm most eagerly waiting for is about to come out.


Does the towel trick work on PS3's? I used to do it with my xbox until it stopped working.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

So what's the hair dryer and towel trick?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They wear a towel and sing into a hair dryer like Tom Cruise from Risky Business


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> They wear a towel and sing into a hair dryer like Tom Cruise from Risky Business


Who doesn't?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think wwe 13 is the best wrestling game I've ever played.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was just playing the attitude era. It's pretty good.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I accidentially clicked on AE mode and I have to admit the intro video was pretty cool, but I don't really care.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's all I've played, It's what I mainly got the game for. What are the other modes like


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Is Universe good?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I havn't played that much Iniverse yet but the gameplay of the matches itself is just awesome. Difficulty on legend and match experience or what it is called on epic is just so fucking entertaining. The matches last atleast 15 min and one tag match was 30 min.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I have to wait till Christmas.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Guys, seriously, I'm not sheamus so stop giving me red rep.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:troll


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> Guys, seriously, I'm not sheamus so stop giving me red rep.


Yes you are.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Who here has WWE 13 or AC III?


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

No I'm not. There is no proof I am and Headliner said I wasn't.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

wwe 13 :draper


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Who here has WWE 13 or AC III?


I got both brah.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Tight! Is there 2 different stories?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fluffykins is in the green. We'll have to fix that


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Go for it. Don't forget Anark's Big Show picture.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

WWE 13 only has the AE storymode.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Red rep his denying ass.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> WWE 13 only has the AE storymode.


That's still cool. I'm getting it for Xmas. Maybe we can play ONLINE.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anark's image: [*IMG]http://i47.tinypic.com/2z7l6xz.jpg[/IMG] (remove the *)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I have to spread rep around. Green rep for all.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

If you're a ps3 guy You Heard


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I have to spread rep around. Green rep for all.


Same. 

Also I would have thought you'd red me :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

still not enough


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I already repped him with the image.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> If you're a ps3 guy You Heard


I am a PS3 guy. I am typing from it as we speak.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Same but I want to again Dunk.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I did it yesterday. His rep page must look funny with all these pics of big show


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

If you want you can add me. I'm SteveAustinn :austin


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I said my ps3 name is SteveAustinn


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> If you want you can add me. I'm SteveAustinn :austin


You know what? I think I will lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I said my ps3 name is SteveAustinn


What? :austin


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Added you


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine is AR15_HxA.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The fuck? Fluffy green repped me.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:kobe


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> The fuck? Fluffy green repped me.


He green repped me 2, with a sad smiley.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Still gonna Big Show red rep his ass.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Trying to get sympathy


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:cena


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

He didn't green rep me :kobe3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Me neither unk3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

And I just redded him.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I got one :torres


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:cena2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Look at his sig now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Another meltdown imminent


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope so lol.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What's hannin?

Damn, another who quoted Jose's comment.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol that quote just had to be sigged.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey man that was my sig quote


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You can't steal someone's sig mannnn


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Going to take a little break from the school work, I'll get back to it a few minutes or until I get caught by the librarian.

What's crackin' ?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We're red repping Sheam *cough* *cough* Mr Fluffykins


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol I know. I took it because I don't get along with Jose unk


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you miss us?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just tell her you're researching rasslin' for school. Or something


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol I know. I took it because I don't get along with Jose unk


:evil:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you still training?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

He's training to be a bitch.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Just tell her you're researching rasslin' for school. Or something


If anything, I'd tell her I'm researching "wrestling" so I can pratice with her. She's a fine piece of pudding, even though she's like 28.


Red Repping Fluffymus? Fine, I'll have it a go. Lost all faith and respect after yesterday's incident. 
Although even if it sounds weird, I have only red repped users 5 times since I joined this forum.



BULLY said:


> Are you still training?


Me?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

[*IMG]http://i47.tinypic.com/2z7l6xz.jpg[/IMG] Use that image without the * obviously


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> He's training to be a bitch.


.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The more I read NoyK's posts, The more gotten to I get.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone link me his username, I can't find it and I don't remember how it's spelled.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/217919-mr-fluffykins.html


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

His latest posts :lmao


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Please stop red repping me. I havn't done anything wrong or against the rules and I am not sheamus.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why do you care, is rep that important to you>


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You are.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't help that manipulative son of a bitch.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd rather have fluffy then NoyK ...... ass.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> Please stop red repping me. I havn't done anything wrong or against the rules and I am not sheamus.


Prove that you are not Sheamus you had the chance and passed on it

Can't rep from phone?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Post a pic holding up a sign with your username on it, whilst holding up todays paper and recite the alphabet backwards


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

There's just too many coincidences, Fluffy. There's quite a few ways to clear your name, it's all up to you if you want to or not.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't forget to walk the straight line.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Turn and cough

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit, gotta go. enguin


Just when it was starting to get good. I'll be back later.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> There's just too many coincidences, Fluffy. There's quite a few ways to clear your name, it's all up to you if you want to or not.


I wouldn't fucking talk. You're the one who was repping yourself with multiple accounts.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Everyone on this page has posted pics of themselves what are you afraid of


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh shit, You Heard? vs NoyK

Edit: Oh NoyK left


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Bye *******. Go cry somewhere else.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

But if sheamus is banned, what will putting up a picture do if he can't


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He posted a picture previously.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Bye *******. Go cry somewhere else.


Hey man my dog is gay that is O-fensive

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah sheamus is sweat patch boy


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Hey man my dog is gay that is O-fensive
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Haha! I had a dog that was gqy in 2004.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

cool story please tell it again


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Haha! I had a dog that was gqy in 2004.


And did you call him such names?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> And did you call him such names?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Better then calling him Fluffy (Y) :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> cool story please tell it again


Shut up :austin


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Let's go fluffy I only got a few minutes left in my work day 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah c'mon Fluffy. Shit or get off the pot.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> And did you call him such names?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


No unk3


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Fluffy fluffy fluffy fluffy!!!!"""

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, Mr. Fluffykins claims he is not Sheamus

As we all know NoyK posted this comment


NoyK said:


> Yeah, I'm going to when I get back home, gotta go to a library do some school work with a few mates.
> 
> Dammit, 7 years without a single problem with this Playstation. Had to happen when one of the games I'm most eagerly waiting for is about to come out.


I only replied with


DualShock said:


> Damn!


And that was the reason that Mr. Fluffykins reps me, Mr. Fluffykins who never posted in this thread before Sheamus was banned, Mr. Fluffykins I never communicated with him in this forum.

Sheamus you need professional help



Mr. Fluffykins said:


> No I'm not. There is no proof I am and Headliner said I wasn't.


If Headliner says that you are a little [email protected] who loves to wear bra & panties that means it's true because Headliner said so


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

I rpped you because you repped me.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Stop fucking dodging it. Post a pic you moron.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> I rpped you because you repped me.


You green repped me because I red repped you? If you are not Sheamus why haven't you posted in this thread before Sheamus was banned?
Sheamus you are a bigger attention whore than Amanda Todd


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Under the sink, fluffykins


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Post a pic Mr. Fluffykins! If i can do it you could to.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I'm still alive.

Fuck, one day without Internet... Still haven't even watched HiaC. :/


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Why arent you lads just no selling it? Another 2-3 pages about that addle cove. I'm disappoint


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

True.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think all the jobbers should post pics of themselves


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I think most of us did.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Since we're all LOVING middle fingers I think I'll show you mine


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You have to show your face


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I think all the jobbers should post pics of themselves


^^^


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Any Jobber can add me: http://www.facebook.com/kareem.yoko


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The most hilarious thing on this forum when it comes to posting pictures is that some people feel uncomfortable but have on Facebook hundred pictures of themselves posted


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess that counts


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you a model sion?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DualShock said:


> The most hilarious thing on this forum when it comes to posting pictures is that some people feel uncomfortable but have on Facebook hundred pictures of themselves posted


Maybe because only their real friends can see it and not fat ugly virgins on a Wrestlingforum when I'm allowed to follow the cliché.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SonoShion is French?

All is now revealed.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Post your pic Zankman Jack.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

My parents are. I was born in Germany.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> My parents are. I was born in Germany.


It all makes sense. You get it from your parents.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeaaah Zankman


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I was refering to Zank. I'm no model, are you?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I was refering to Zank. I'm no model, are you?


Oh, i'm tripping lol. No, but my sister in law is.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pic or didn't happen!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Pic or didn't happen!


I forgot her name lol I hardly know her.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I've seen pics of RS, BULLY, Wit, Dual, Dunk, Andy, Andys sister, You heard, Sheamus and Whaps middlefinger. Who's missing?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

crusade is missing


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Need whaps face


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Never heard of him.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

What is this "pics" you speak of?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

What is with all the pussies spamming in the pictures thread instead of posting in this thread if they have a problem?
What is also funny. That are either people who don't even have 100 posts but they bitch, moan and complain or that are people who never posted in certain threads and never communicated with certain users but they have a problem with them.
These are either rejoiners or they have no balls and use an alt account


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Never heard of him.


He used to be a Jobber. I don't know if he still is.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pictures? 

DS embracing DA HATE.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Pictures?
> 
> DS embracing DA HATE.


Someone should invite that pussy to the rants but I guess he is afraid if he pushed his trolling to the limit the WF staff will notice that he acts like a bitch again and ban him for the second time.
Probably another loser who is desperate that he is banned because he doesn't know what else to do with his life so he rejoined


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure where he got the ego thing from not like I go around saying how good looking I am.. lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Velociraptor part had me rolling. Red Repped him though


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:daniels


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Someone should send him that big show picture
unk
(I did it already)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is he a Sheamus mark too


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> :daniels


Lol.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Who are you talking about?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> No I'm not. There is no proof I am and Headliner said I wasn't.


Yes you are, you admited to using a rolling ip you twat.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Not sure where he got the ego thing from not like I go around saying how good looking I am.. lol


Very simple. Everybody who has an inferiority complex, low self-esteem or is a little bitch will say that everybody who has self-confidence has a big ego.

Or maybe you owned his previous account and he is still mad


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Yes you are, you admited to using a rolling ip you twat.


He is indeed a rejoiner. Sheamus isn't stupid lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Very simple. Everybody who has an inferiority complex, low self-esteem or is a little bitch will say that everybody who has self-confidence has a big ego.
> 
> Or maybe you owned his previous account and he is still mad


Yep. That sounds likely. They. Keep. Coming. Back.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So, I'm back. Got the highest grade on my English school work (we were supposed to make a letter for a job application, and be creative about it). Hell yeah 




Spoiler: Those who are curious



This is what my teacher sent me after we got out of school. I'm a Superman nerd, so this is what I wrote about :lol. _*Edited the image because it didn't fit all in only one Print Screen*_











Yeah, I'm still far from flawless, but I'll get there. 




And yeah, Fluffy just Green Repped me. I'm not going to lie I'll feel bad if Fluffy somehow isn't really Sheamus, and he's being picked on for no reason.

Fluffy, you should really post a picture of yourself along with your username. Come on, most of us have posted pictures of ourselves here.
You can clear your name if you really want to. You_heard? cleared all accusations of sucking his own penis when he posted a picture of himself, we all know now that's not physically possible. You can do it too.


But yeah, let's move on to other things, this one is getting stale.

What's this about the guy posting crap in the Pictures thread?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Downright Darius, really.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

No one cares about you *******.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Reading 5-7 Arsenal

Fucking crazy.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I'm not going to lie I'll feel bad if Fluffy somehow isn't really Sheamus, and he's being picked on for no reason.


Wrong. Fluffy started to post for the first time in this thread after Sheamus left.
If he is really not Sheamus then he tries really to convince everybody that he is Sheamus.
But we should really stop posting about the male romanian version of Amanda Todd because that is what this attention whore wants. Just ignore him, that is the worst thing that can happen to him


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Wrong. Fluffy started to post for the first time in this thread after Sheamus left.
> If he is really not Sheamus then he tries really to convince everybody that he is Sheamus.
> But we should really stop posting about the male romanian version of Amanda Todd because that is what this attention whore wants. Just ignore him, that is the worst thing that can happen to him


Yeah I need to stop being so positive about things. The coincidences are waaay too much. Like you said, let's move on. We are giving him what he wants.

--


So I just checked the pictures thread. Never seen him before, yet somehow he knows BULLY. Yeah, he must be a re-joiner.

And I think I accidentally Green Repped him instead of Red Repping him with the Big Show picture. 

I just pulled off a Anark. enguin


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Big Beef going on.

And Sono do you have german people in your family or were you just born there?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Reading 5-7 Arsenal
> 
> Fucking crazy.


WTF?! It looks like they played beach soccer


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Defenders must all be asleep


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Reading 5-7 Arsenal
> 
> Fucking crazy.


Holy shit!? I gotta check out the replies in the Premier League thread :lmao


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What a sad cunt. Look at his avatar. Fucking crybaby bitch.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Who corrected this NoyK? There's no way you can say that you may be the co-owner someday nor the evil part.

Also this part with you watching out the window saying "This will be all mine" part is hilarious, but your teacher should tell you that this is inadmissable.

@RS. No, French and Japanese only.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright, cool.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Who corrected this NoyK? There's no way you can say that you may be the co-owner someday nor the evil part.
> 
> Also this part with you watching out the window saying "This will be all mine" part is hilarious, but your teacher should tell you that this is inadmissable.
> 
> @RS. No, French and Japanese only.



My substitute English teacher. That was more of a joke work anyway and a little warm-up for next week, we have a really important one to do (like my teacher wrote on the correction) and also another one about the solar system on Power Point. side

Btw, sent you a FB invite Sono. I'm really inactive in it though, it's just not my thing.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I missed part of this conversation obviously. Just changed my usertitle lulz


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol at that text written by NoyK.

Yea,, VELOCIRAPTOR POWER!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK is good at manipulating people. Now everyone is all of a sudden kissing his ass.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> lol at that text written by NoyK.


Is that a good 'lol', or a bad 'lol'? 


Also, you just reminded me that I have to watch the last episode of Dexter, I missed it because of Hell In A Cell. (Y)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol in a evil way. :draper

And Dexter was pretty awesome you should watch it ASAP


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Which surely reminds RS that he has to watch Cold Fish and A Bittersweet Life by the end of the week.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

_As I was rembering that I still had to watch those probably extremly good movies an wave of awesome relif was hitting my face._


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I think i'm about to make a rant about a certain somebody.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

On the subject of Fluffy, I said to him 'piss off you little hermit' - he green repped it with a sad face.

The sign of a guilty man.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

About that *** RS?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol nope.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> On the subject of Fluffy, I said to him 'piss off you little hermit' - he green repped it with a sad face.
> 
> The sign of a guilty man.


Did you watch that game?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ugh, the episode is taking forever to load. I'll have to wait for a while.

Also, it seems Reading was winning 4-0 and Arsenal made a massive comeback. 

Them' defenses.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Did you watch that game?


No mate, I was out for dinner and only heard the score at 1-0 in the car.

I know exactly what game you're on about though, ha. Going to get the highlights ASAP though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol nope.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

No selling like a boss lol.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pumpkin, you're dating the biggest dickweed in New York.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Bateman gonna bate.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

A tumbling, tumbling dickweed.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Ugh, the episode is taking forever to load. I'll have to wait for a while.
> 
> Also, it seems Reading was winning 4-0 and Arsenal made a massive comeback.
> 
> Them' defenses.


Fucking hell. I've never heard of a team coming back from 4-0 before, at least I can't remember that happening. Liverpool have come back from 3-0


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

not quite blonde, are we? More of a dirty blonde.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is really a beehive of, uh, activity, You_heard?. This place is hot, very hot.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> This is really a beehive of, uh, activity, You_heard?. This place is hot, very hot.


That I can agree on.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Fucking hell. I've never heard of a team coming back from 4-0 before, at least I can't remember that happening. Liverpool have come back from 3-0


remember when leeds came back from 4-0 down to win 6-4 against preston thats as close as it gets


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This is Dorsia and the best thing is you never need a reservation


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

soccer is for phaggots.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That 3-0 down was a champions league final though,a little more on the line


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Where's your rant ?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you sure that's Anark over there?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Where's your rant ?


I changed my mind. I don't want him crying now.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

There is no going back now, Carl.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Fuck! I'm gotten to.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night everyone.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> That 3-0 down was a champions league final though,a little more on the line


greatest night of my life


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Night BULLY.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Midday Bully.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> There is no going back now, Carl.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ciao.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


>


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Clint Mansell is god.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat requiem for a dream.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The whole score for The Fountain changed my life.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Zankman doing nothing for 30 minutes - 0 to 3 posts in this thread.

Zankman doing something for 30 minutes - About 5 pages in this thread.

Wtf.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sad movie.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is The Fountain another movie I should add the the watchlist?

_Spanning over one thousand years, and three parallel stories, The Fountain is a story of love, death, spirituality, and the fragility of our existence in this world._

That ... sounds ... AMAZING!


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I know this is a bit late and shit like that but did anyone pay attention to Swark's join date?

unk


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Isn't it january?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Snake bringing back all the Bateman stuff.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

One of my favs. Mind changing, really.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Requiem for a Dream is the greatest piece of art I ever listened zo. It makes everything epic, be it a custom trailer for a boring movie or for a WWE video package

This one is still my favourite though LOL
So stupid


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You gotta love it. RS is one of my favorites.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Swark the maitre`D at Canal Bar?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Not that, I'm just pointing out that people were calling him a rejoiner because he seemed to know bully.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dont tell me, you didn't watch ENTER DA VOID, RS?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That movie is fucking mind blowing.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol nope, didn't watch.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh brother you have a lot to watch which I'm jealous of.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm outta here.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:troll

see ya, carl.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't do meth.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Peace out YH.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I fucking hate Ghandi.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The poster or the real one? I've this chick on FB right now trying to get me horny but I can't stop laughing. She's predictable as fuck.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, actually, both. :draper

how about you post what she wrote?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not a good idea. She has stalker skills and would maybe find it out and since she's living not far away from my place, that would end up in violence. Oh wait...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You know that you would love it if it ends with a lot of blood on the floor.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I told her disturbing things and she said she knows what she'll be doing when she can't sleep because of that...
after this, she pretended to sleep but when "woke up" and said my ghost shouldnt be IN HER and I should leave. DAFUQ? Pretty amateurish for her 26 years.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess you just don't dig crazy chicks unk


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What's the comparison of crazy? That's what I dig.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Speaking of crazy chicks, RS, that tantrum Deb pulled off on the elevator today was awesome.


Also, really liking Isaak. His face to face with Dexter in the prison was intense, but I wonder how's he going to hit back behind bars. unk






Dexter said:


> If you end up finding out, you'll regret it


Loved that quote.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

He will just kill everyone in that prison.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

WWE 13 is looking good.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Poor Zank, he must think he's a conversation killer. Whenever he comes, the thread dies. :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup, everybody?

Anything new happen?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey chapo.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Rants has been dead for the last few days, I miss how busy rants was when I first joined but now it's boring.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, it really has died. I posted 4 hours ago and only got 2 replies.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, I thought it was only because of the ppv on sunday but I was wrong. I noticed all the older members not posting here any more also. I tried making a worth while rant but it was dead on arival. Seems like everyone left for the anything section or was banned.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

R.I.P rants


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rants is shit because that chumpstain NoyK will not / can not FUCK OFF from them.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

yea i been drinkin it fucking late like three thirty and

you ever wonder how your life wouldbe different if you did fuck that night now she married what the fuck in less than two years

coulda been different


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Rants is dead because this useless thread has over 1k posts in it.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not going to lie, this thread is better off getting closed and getting a proper burial.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical always manages to grow some balls when I'm not here.

If you made a worthwhile rant maybe you would get some replies. Truth is you're just an attention seeking cunt but noone gives a shit about you. Quite ironic since you made a rant about attention seeking.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

It's almost 5 in the morning and I haven't slept so of course I am going to say ballsy shit like that. But I do like posting in this thread because when I'm high and dry you people entertain me. I don't think this thread caused the death of rants I just think that we should start giving the section a rebirth. Since I first started posting here in rants alot of people were banned and alot of people abanded rants as a result so I don't know what killed or what is killing it. Either way I'm off to sleep.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

People just need to be more creative.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry lads, I don't have time to save Rants today. Maybe next week.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whenever I go to bed I wake up to nonsense. Why is that?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The whole world falls apart without you.

Dunno though, Mystical's been bitching about this thread dying for ages. It's like complaining that the person you're trying to save might not survive while stabbing them in the throat.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

At first I was afraid. I was petrified.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice edit of the post by the way. Secondly, I don't give a shit what people think about me, I come to this forum to enjoy myself and kill time. I'm an attention seeking cunt? Come on, I fucking improved since the Samantha shit but it's twats like you who can't let shit go for whatever reason that I have to change my username to get any kind of respect around here. I'm not a little bitch like sheamus who has to rage quit or some shit like that. I tried my hardest to revive rants to it's former glory but you dickheads only see the shit from the past. But fuck it, I'm going to keep doing what I'm going to do and if I have to verbally pimp slap some bitches then I'm going to do it. Don't act like I don't have the balls to stand up to you Bully, because I do and like I just did for now on I'm going to speak my mind and say shit that's on my mind.

I'm not going to play the nice funny guy anymore because I now know how you all feel about me. But that's ok just don't expect me to to respect you when you're being a little bitch. I've made alot of enemies in this forum and I'm not affraid to make some more. And let me tell you how I really feel about you, I think you are ok at times but there is times where I want to fucking cuss you out and shove your own words down your fucking throat. But you know what? I don't because I actually enjoyed talking to you all until you started acting like a little bitch. 

There, I hope you're happy about this because this is going to be the only thing you will get from me. Anyways I'm off to bed. I'm pissed of that rants is dead but theres nothing we can do so whatever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

youve been here 4 months, why do you care if rants is dead?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> At first I was afraid. I was petrified.


fpalm

Man card revoked.



Mystical said:


> Nice edit of the post by the way. Secondly, I don't give a shit what people think about me, I come to this forum to enjoy myself and kill time. I'm an attention seeking cunt? Come on, I fucking improved since the Samantha shit but it's twats like you who can't let shit go for whatever reason that I have to change my username to get any kind of respect around here. I'm not a little bitch like sheamus who has to rage quit or some shit like that. I tried my hardest to revive rants to it's former glory but you dickheads only see the shit from the past. But fuck it, I'm going to keep doing what I'm going to do and if I have to verbally pimp slap some bitches then I'm going to do it. Don't act like I don't have the balls to stand up to you Bully, because I do and like I just did for now on I'm going to speak my mind and say shit that's on my mind.
> 
> I'm not going to play the nice funny guy anymore because I now know how you all feel about me. But that's ok just don't expect me to to respect you when you're being a little bitch. I've made alot of enemies in this forum and I'm not affraid to make some more. And let me tell you how I really feel about you, I think you are ok at times but there is times where I want to fucking cuss you out and shove your own words down your fucking throat. But you know what? I don't because I actually enjoyed talking to you all until you started acting like a little bitch.
> 
> There, I hope you're happy about this because this is going to be the only thing you will get from me. Anyways I'm off to bed. I'm pissed of that rants is dead but theres nothing we can do so whatever.


Careful son, you're entering NoyK/Sheamus levels of fucktardery with his. The gotten to is rising. Chill.

Edit:



> youve been here 4 months, why do you care if rants is dead?


This.

Rejoiner speculation in 3...2...1...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Nice edit of the post by the way.


What edit?



Mystical said:


> Secondly, I don't give a shit what people think about me


It doesn't sound that way to me. Uusually when people say that, they actually DO give a shit what people think about them.



Mystical said:


> I'm not a little bitch like sheamus who has to rage quit or some shit like that.


Seems like you're raging right now. Didn't you just accuse us of not letting shit go, yet you bring up Sheamus rage quitting? Sounds hypocritical to me.



Mystical said:


> I'm not going to play the nice funny guy anymore


So you're just playing a character? Sounds like you're suffering from noyk syndrome.



Mystical said:


> there is times where I want to fucking cuss you out and shove your own words down your fucking throat.


"I'm. not. raging."



sXe_Maverick said:


> fpalm
> 
> Man card revoked.


Why? Because I was quoting "I will survive" lyrics?


.... Okay I see your point.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> I'm not going to play the nice funny guy anymore because I now know how you all feel about me. But that's ok just don't expect me to to respect you when you're being a little bitch. I've made alot of enemies in this forum and I'm not affraid to make some more. And let me tell you how I really feel about you, I think you are ok at times but there is times where I want to fucking cuss you out and shove your own words down your fucking throat. But you know what? I don't because I actually enjoyed talking to you all until you started acting like a little bitch.
> 
> There, I hope you're happy about this because this is going to be the only thing you will get from me. Anyways I'm off to bed. I'm pissed of that rants is dead but theres nothing we can do so whatever.


So it was all a play? I knew it. You always go with the tide, you take shots at members who most people dislike and if they change their opinions you have a change of heart as well. Is this suppose to be a fucking wolf pack? Show is your true colors Mystical, lack of sleep isnt an excuse to come here and say you want this rant killed, you already used that excuse a few days ago. 










Not impressed , neither impressed with your behaviour.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

:lol.I'm not playing a character, I said I come here to enjoy myself. But don't mind me, I get bitchy and shit when I'm tired. And I only care that rants is dead because when I first started posting here, I thought it was fun. But yeah don't take the shit that I say serious when I'm this tired. I apologize for all the rage and I'm might go take some sleeping pills to help me sleep.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bleach works well. Or so I've heard


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No one I know has complained about the results of bleach


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mystical said:


> :lol.I'm not playing a character, I said I come here to enjoy myself. But don't mind me, I get bitchy and shit when I'm tired. And I only care that rants is dead because when I first started posting here, I thought it was fun. But yeah don't take the shit that I say serious when I'm this tired. I apologize for all the rage and I'm might go take some sleeping pills to help me sleep.


Do not make excuses. That's a NoyK/Sheamus deal. Admit your partial gottentoness and move on with it all.



BULLY said:


> Bleach works well. Or so I've heard


That's toddally not appropriate.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> twats like you who can't let shit go for whatever reason that *I have to change my username to get any kind of respect around here.*


Ah, so you want respect. Some advice, don't make Rants threads complaining about a type of user which you are the epitome of.



Mystical said:


> I tried my hardest to revive rants to it's former glory but you dickheads only see the shit from the past. But fuck it, I'm going to keep doing what I'm going to do and if I have to verbally pimp slap some bitches then I'm going to do it.


While you talk, some of us have already done. Pay attention. 



Mystical said:


> don't expect me to to respect you when you're being a little bitch.


Oh, the irony. 



Mystical said:


> I've made *alot* of enemies in this forum and I'm not *affraid* to make some more.


Grammar Nazis for one.



Mystical said:


> there is times where I want to fucking cuss you out and shove your own words down your fucking throat.


This is Rants. That's what you're supposed to do. Unless you lack a certain testicular fortitude.



Mystical said:


> I'm pissed of that rants is dead but theres nothing we can do so whatever.


Have you tried whinging and whining like an old woman to save Rants?

Oh, yes, I see. Indeed you have. 

Any joy?





Mystical said:


> :lol.I'm not playing a character, I said I come here to enjoy myself. But don't mind me, I get bitchy and shit when I'm tired. *And I only care that rants is dead because when I first started posting here, I thought it was fun.* But yeah don't take the shit that I say serious when I'm this tired. I apologize for all the rage and I'm might go take some sleeping pills to help me sleep.


You joined the site during the Summer of Anark, of course it was fun. :side:

Just remember, peaks and troughs. The next saviour will be along soon. And no, it's not you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You forgot the autumn of BULLY


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

And soon to be winter of dunk.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> You forgot the autumn of BULLY


THE AUTUMN OF BULLY. I went the Tough Love route, you chose to re-educate and reform with your Jobbers thread. I'm seeing how things pan out your way, but I'm keeping the violence on stand-by.




Dunk20 said:


> And soon to be winter of dunk.


Will Bully cede power to you though? What if he goes bat shit and refuses to let the autumn end?

How are you going to take him down, Dunk?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's moving towards the summer of sXe. Fuck the northern hemisphere seasons :cool2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Anark said:


> Will Bully cede power to you though? What if he goes bat shit and refuses to let the autumn end?
> 
> *How are you going to take him down, Dunk?*


He won't be able to.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He'll dunk him :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He wouldn't dare. He might mess up his hair.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> BULLY I WANT TO FIGHT YOU! Well, actually more of a wrestle. Naked, on the rug in front of a roaring coal fire.


Just don't drop the soap.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's ON


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> It's ON


Like DUNKy Kong


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I wonder if he's going on holiday in 2 weeks


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Sup jobbers and everybody else



Mystical said:


> Yeah, I thought it was only because of the ppv on sunday but I was wrong. I noticed all the older members not posting here any more also. I tried making a worth while rant but it was dead on arival. Seems like everyone left for the anything section or was banned.


Rants is dead because YOUR thread has no replies unk2
And what's with your posts where you suggest that this thread should be closed? This is not the first time you post this. If the thread is dead for you stop posting in it.



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Rants is dead because this useless thread has over 1k posts in it.


Once again unk2
If this thread has over 1k replies that doesn't mean that you or anybody else can't open a "better" thread. That's like saying that you decided to not visit this site anymore because of one thread. Nobody forces anyone to klick on this thread. And with your post you also contribute to the post count of this thread, so thank you very much.
And in case you didn't know without this "stupid" thread we would have 20 really stupid threads in the rants section.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Already moved on from that


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Lionel.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

hi.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

<< doing a South Park marathon


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys, Mystical lost his shit last night eh?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah haha never a dull moment.

Hows you?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You working at Halloween Wit?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah haha never a dull moment.
> 
> Hows you?


Am doin well & you?







SonoShion said:


> You working at Halloween Wit?


Yup, then givin candy tonight 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

morning boys anyone pumped for halloween parties hah


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> morning boys anyone pumped for halloween parties hah


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Guten Tag


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I called dibs on winter. I dont want to end up with spring cause its a bit gay and i dont want to double my status. Bully, winter is cold, why would you want it?

I'm sitting in a stone bench right now and my ass is freezing.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

"The Scottish Summer of WMJ"


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Grüß dich, Schlange.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You are Scottish?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Grüß dich, Schlange.


Comment ca va?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ca va bien. 

Y tu, como estas?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bien bien. Que estás a fazer?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Season of *Wit*hers
(favorite Aerosmith song)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Ca va bien.
> 
> Y tu, como estas?


Bon, merci.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

So...Mystical shall live? 

I have to wait two hours till my landlord meets me so I can tell him he forgot to pay the cable tv. -.-


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Spanish was your turn, SNAKE.

Mētoru shitsubō!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

There always has to be a mini-feud in this thread every 100 pages. Ah, move on. A lot of you are getting better at the art of no-sell.:cool2
What's crackin' ?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

十 夤 以 委 引 易 因 伊 為 居 依 音 莞 姨 爲 乚 冘 叕 吚 呍 喂 喑 壝 愪 拕


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> 十 夤 以 委 引 易 因 伊 為 居 依 音 莞 姨 爲 乚 冘 叕 吚 呍 喂 喑 壝 愪 拕


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Google translation*



> Wando aunt 10 late at night to the Committee cited easy because of Iraq for the home in accordance with sound as 乚 Youyi Xi Yun Hey dumb Wei Adult, Chi



What were you trying to tell us RS? Your aunt somehow is part of Al-Qaeda?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What da heel that can't be right


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just saw that this picture is fake










Here:










And a bonus


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I think that's some American Psycho quote in Japanese.

Or something copied of the news ?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No, I wanted to write "i wanted to answere in russian but that was too hardcore" and I pasted in some japanese or whatever translation thing but it seems I screwed up big time.


The end of the world as we know it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Would piss my pants if I saw the sky looking like that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> No, I wanted to write "i wanted to answere in russian but that was too hardcore" and I pasted in some japanese or whatever translation thing but it seems I screwed up big time.
> 
> 
> The end of the world as we know it.














RS, will you ever drop the AP gimmick? If so what shall it be?



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would piss my pants if I saw the sky looking like that.


I think it's beautiful, seriously.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Aim hiere wiss mah fränds in Londön än wier hävin wäry mutsch fan! 

Just a typical german in the streets of London.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

damn im half french and can't speak it nor read it most of it haha


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I will never retire from the bateman gimmick wooo :flair

lol tze germans


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> I think it's beautiful, seriously.


Yeah, but from a safe distance.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> damn im half french and can't speak it nor read it most of it haha


? Half french people usually know german?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Every person that lives in europe should know german. :draper


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

1 of 10 in France can speak average english.

Lazy cunts


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

those damn frenchman


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't find french an interesting language to study. It's actually weird to listen to french people arguing.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

All I know from the German language is "Sheise" and "Fiar"

And I'm not even sure if that's spelled correctly :lol


Japanese is the best language in the world. It just sounds bad-ass in male voices and cute with females.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Every person that lives in europe should know german. :draper


I lived 6 years in Germany so I will not disappoint you :allen

Hey Jobbers wie gehts wie stehts?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nandayo bakayaro, Noy?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

weren't you guys speaking french not too long ago before german haha, i only read the french part before i posted.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> All I know from the German language is "Sheise" and "Fiar"
> 
> And I'm not even sure if that's spelled correctly :lol
> 
> ...


Shit is Scheisse with the double ss that is a letter that looks like a broken B and Vier means 4. 

Heres two more 

arschloss
Schweine.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dunk, french is a beautiful language. And also a good way to turn on DEM GURLS.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Japanese is the best language in the world. It just sounds bad-ass in male voices and cute with females.


Is it a must to tip your head after each sentence? You've seen that right?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Did fluffy ever post a pic?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Nan desu ka Shi, kisama?!

--











There's a Russo smiley now? DS just had his day won.




swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is it a must to tip your head after each sentence? You've seen that right?


I'm sure it isn't, but it looks kawaii as hell when chicks do it. 




CMWit said:


> Did fluffy ever post a pic?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Nah, we moved on as well Witty. We are in a multi-language class right now, would you care to join?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> Did fluffy ever post a pic?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


No, doubt it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> No, doubt it.


Figures 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Dunk, french is a beautiful language. And also a good way to turn on DEM GURLS.


I wouldve think of spanish and italian first, but french is considered the language of romance


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Speaking of german language.
A german woman visits London but is attacked by 3 guys. They rape her and she starts screaming "NEIN! NEIN! NEIN!"
One of the guys says "What a slut! 3 guys are not enough for her, she wants nine guys. We need six more men"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> I'm sure it isn't, but it looks kawaii as hell when chicks do it.


Making me wanna watch an Ai Shinozaki vid right about now.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:russo


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

rape jokes.. nicee..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Making me wanna watch an Ai Shinozaki vid right about now.





Spoiler: Sweet Jesus















RevolverSnake said:


> http://i.imgur.com/IDPi8.png



Oh yeah totally forgot about that one, so there's two?

I want more than one Orton smiley unk3


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> rape jokes.. nicee..


nice in a unk way?
or
nice in a unk3 way?
or maybe "rape jokes? unk2"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Spoiler: Sweet Jesus


:agree:



DualShock said:


> nice in a unk way?
> or
> nice in a unk3 way?
> or maybe "rape jokes? unk2"


gotta be the third one.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

more like a sad way, rape jokes are never funny, imo.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Rape jokes are funny.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Aight, my mate has arrived it's time for my workout routine.

Catch'yall later (Y)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Like a sexual workout routine?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Alrighty, see ya


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

there as funny as dead baby jokes, go on make one about them too. or maybe mentality challenged jokes. just my opinion but those three things you never joke about.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just love black comedy.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> more like a sad way, rape jokes are never funny, imo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

legendmaker2 said:


> there as funny as dead baby jokes, go on make one about them too. or maybe mentality challenged jokes. just my opinion but those three things you never joke about.


There is some dark humor out there, but it doesn't take away from the fact that it is still a serious issue.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i love black comedy too, like kat williams and dave chapelle but some jokes go to far.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> There is some dark humor out there, but it doesn't take away from the fact that it is still a serious issue.


i know there is dark humour i just dont really find it funny, alot of people like dark humor and alot of them don't really feel bad for the issue, a girl gets raped its her own fault? i just dont get the logic. you can't rape the willing, but the black eye doesnt mean anything hah sorry just a touchy subject and i am against it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How's everybody doing?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Very good Anderson and you?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> rape jokes.. nicee..





legendmaker2 said:


> more like a sad way, rape jokes are never funny, imo.





legendmaker2 said:


> there as funny as dead baby jokes, go on make one about them too. or maybe mentality challenged jokes. just my opinion but those three things you never joke about.





legendmaker2 said:


> i love black comedy too, like kat williams and dave chapelle but some jokes go to far.





legendmaker2 said:


> i know there is dark humour i just dont really find it funny, alot of people like dark humor and alot of them don't really feel bad for the issue, a girl gets raped its her own fault? i just dont get the logic. you can't rape the willing, but the black eye doesnt mean anything hah sorry just a touchy subject and i am against it.












You little hypocrite


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fine. Anyone got anything interesting planned for tonight?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

legendmaker2 said:


> i know there is dark humour i just dont really find it funny, alot of people like dark humor and alot of them don't really feel bad for the issue, a girl gets raped its her own fault? i just dont get the logic. you can't rape the willing, but the black eye doesnt mean anything hah sorry just a touchy subject and i am against it.


Yeah, there can be some cringe worthy dark humor, but me personally. I have a strong sense of humor.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I just love black comedy.


Yo mamma is so black when she leaves the house the street lights come on

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> i love black comedy too, like kat williams and dave chapelle but some jokes go to far.





Spoiler: o


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Fine. Anyone got anything interesting planned for tonight?


Not really, I will perhaps try out the AE mode. :kobe2


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DualShock said:


> You little hypocrite


cause i like eminem, im a hypocrite, haha your logic bro, so if i like insane clown posse i must love there life style( btw i hate ICP) i like eminem music, doesn't mean i agree with everything he says or does. but keep on telling how if you like one thing you gotta be the same, i must be a geek if i like Big Bang Theory, i must love cartoons if i watch south park. nice logic.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Another beef?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

ICP and Eminem are both trash.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> Another beef?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


no no no, let's not jump to conclusions just yet...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef it up boys could use the entertainment! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

nope no beef at all CM just saying my opinion about some jokes are not funny, and apprently im a hypocrite for liking eminem, who happens to be one of the best rappers of all time imo and his record sales as well say. so idk if hes trash man but everyone isn't into the same type of rap, so im sure you have good reasons why you think hes trash aha


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> nope no beef at all CM just saying my opinion about some jokes are not funny, and apprently im a hypocrite for liking eminem, who happens to be one of the best rappers of all time imo and his record sales as well say. so idk if hes trash man but everyone isn't into the same type of rap, so im sure you have good reasons why you think hes trash aha


I haven't listened to Eminen since ice ice baby & ninja rap 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Justin Biebers sold a lot of records too unk2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's me


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha beibs sells to kids and mid teens tho, its not hard to earn alot of album sales ask those jonas brother guys, or hillary duff, besides lately im more into like dance/house music.

Edit: how the new sig pic look boys


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Quit talking to yourself.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Listening to Brother Cane presently 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I approve of anything Jennifer Aniston related


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

whos talking to them self?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Bully the Velociraptor.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Aniston is very hot, no doubt about that.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> whos talking to them self?


Who isn't?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's only a problem when you answer back


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Aniston is very hot, no doubt about that.


Very true.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Just saw that this picture is fake


giant pussy


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

bully pulling off the velociraptor gimmick


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Very true.


i second this statement, her and courtney cox were damn near the end of friends.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jurassic Park 4 is still coming out, right?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I always preferred the Adasaurus 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I hated friends. Can't deny Jen's hotness though.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Monica for me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

how could you not like friends bully, matt perry and matt leblanc are hilarious


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Chandler Bing baby!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol could you even imagine yourself in this situation?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> cause i like eminem, im a hypocrite, haha your logic bro, so if i like insane clown posse i must love there life style( btw i hate ICP) i like eminem music, doesn't mean i agree with everything he says or does. but keep on telling how if you like one thing you gotta be the same, i must be a geek if i like Big Bang Theory, i must love cartoons if i watch south park. nice logic.


The logic is that you act here once again as a saint just like in the Amanda Todd thread but you failed to notice that the person in your avatar makes numerous rape jokes in his songs.
You don't need to live a lifestyle of someone to be a hypocrite.
For example, someone is not racist at all but has this picture in his signature because he thinks it's somehow funny for whatever reason










He is maybe not racist but this pictures disqualifies him to criticize other posters who make racist jokes.
Same here, for example the Eminem - Crack a Bottle lyrics


> Oooh! Ladies and gentlemen, the moment you've all been waiting for
> In this corner, weighing 175 pounds, with a record of 17 rapes
> 400 assaults, and 4 murders, the undisputed, most diabolical
> Villain in the world, Slim Shady!


Or numerous jokes about his ex-wife Kim.

When you listen to Eminem and you hear a joke about rape in his song do you run hysterically to turn the track off? I guess not so stop acting here hysterically


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Didn't find it funny at all. Was more a seinfeld guy


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Three's Company & Taxi are GOAT

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DualShock said:


> The logic is that you act here once again as a saint just like in the Amanda Todd thread but you failed to notice that the person in your avatar makes numerous rape jokes in his songs.
> You don't need to live a lifestyle of someone to be a hypocrite.
> For example, someone is not racist at all but has this picture in his signature because he thinks it's somehow funny for whatever reason
> 
> ...


yes you caught me, im a saint, haha fuck off man, i never said anything bad about the amanda todd thats old news, she dead let her RIP and not rip her to shit, and the whole eminem think how i like his music and makes alot of jokes about kim and rape, first of all im a fan of his never said i liked all his songs, i don't like his song kim, and crackle a bottle is terrible, cleaning out my closet, mockingbird, like toy soliders, all those songs are good, and sorry but i thought this what rants was for remember, its to goof around and say whatever the fuck you want? im sorry if you got to try to defend yourself that you like rape jokes its okay, just admit it man thats the first step.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Friends is an amazing show.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

seinfield was a classic show as well, always was a george fan.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Fight!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Friends was overrated.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Seinfield was indeed a good show.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a friend who I nicknames Krammer, he basically just walks into my house without knocking, sometimes when I'm asleep


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lock the door, or if he has a key take it off him?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> sorry but i thought this what rants was for remember, its to goof around and say whatever the fuck you want?


In that case goof around and stop criticizing something you dont like



legendmaker2 said:


> im sorry if you got to try to defend yourself that you like rape jokes its okay, just admit it man thats the first step.


You know if I had problems to defend myself and felt uncomfortable with these jokes I would not post it in the first place. Nobody forced me to post this. Yeah, you got me man fpalm


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

does he talk like kramer as well lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SERENITY NOW


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Friends is GOAT show.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why? I don't care I just find it funny


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> does he talk like kramer as well lol


He's tallish about 6'2 I think. Not as tall as the real kramar though. He doesn't talk like him no. Can be annoying though


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DualShock said:


> In that case goof around and stop criticizing something you dont like
> 
> 
> You know if I had problems to defend myself and felt uncomfortable with these jokes I would not post it in the first place. Nobody forced me to post this. Yeah, you got me man fpalm


everyone is still entitled to their own opinion, why do you think posters post some stupid shit and people tell them to fuck off, i can say whatever i like im not saying for you to stop all i said was rape jokes.. nice.. i cant make you stop but i dont have to like it, and why would u feel uncomfortable about the jokes if you posted them, obviously you like dark humor congrats, but i still think its fucked up, OH and i said it was IMO i guess you must have not read that damn.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

How to defuse a hostile situation?



Spoiler: SOLUTION


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Yaaaaaawnnnnn

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Stop being immature. They aren't fighting they are just having a debate. Jesus.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> He's tallish about 6'2 I think. Not as tall as the real kramar though. He doesn't talk like him no. Can be annoying though


now you just need a george and a elaine and your all set, haha well unless you don't look like jerry


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Stop being immature. They aren't fighting they are just having a debate. Jesus.


Who?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Elaine was hot.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> now you just need a george and a elaine and your all set, haha well unless you don't look like jerry


I do have a balding friend. Don't think he'd appreciate the George comparisons though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> Elaine was hot.


In some weird way, I did find her attractive.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Elaine was hot.










swagger_ROCKS said:


> In some weird way, I did find her attractive.


Looked great on New Adventures..


Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> Elaine was hot.


yes she was, isn't she in a new show now?



BULLY said:


> I do have a balding friend. Don't think he'd appreciate the George comparisons though.


haha just tell him you think he could work for the yankees one day thats the comparison haha


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> yes she was, isn't she in a new show now?
> 
> 
> 
> haha just tell him you think he could work for the yankees one day thats the comparison haha


VEEP is her new show 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Remember that episode where she tried to flirt with george's boss at the restaurant and wore that low cut top?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

she must be getting a little old by now id say late 40's she still looks pretty good imo


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I liked that new adventures of old christine show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> Looked great on New Adventures..
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Think I watched like 1 ep of that show, and she did look great. It was when she was trying to date this black dude, but her schedule was to hectic to make it happen, so the guy called it off. Not sure if it's the same show, but she was in it.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> Remember that episode where she tried to flirt with george's boss at the restaurant and wore that low cut top?


haha my fav episode was either when they all went to the china resturant, or when kramer didn't want to wear the ribbon


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No soup for you!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I always found Chandler attractive, he was my fav. Being paired with Monica was the cherry on top.

And Phoebe






Smelly caaaaat


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Seinfeld himself annoys me so never watched the show 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I should rewatch Seinfeld soon.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've been watching all the new South Park eps today. "Sarcastaball" was hilarious


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I liked that episode with the Bane masks.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

havent seen any south park in a while, the 15 season was pretty funny, seinfield is so funny, the soup nazi was a classic, or the Panzons episode that georges boss loved so much, and chandler bing is hilarious, expecially when janice would Say OH MY GOD


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> havent seen any south park in a while, the 15 season was pretty funny, seinfield is so funny, the soup nazi was a classic, or the Panzons episode that georges boss loved so much, and chandler bing is hilarious, expecially when janice would Say OH MY GOD


Perry's new show is pretty funny! "Go On"

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

CMWit said:


> Perry's new show is pretty funny! "Go On"
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


haha he is still pretty funny, i remember he was giving an award at the nhl 2012 awards and he said he wished it was 1995 again so he could be a mega star again aha


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I will admit I didn't mind him in that movie with Bruce Willis 
"the whole nine yards" I think it was called


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Phew done my Biceps, Triceps, and Traps workouts, I'm going out for a few pullups in a park, then I'll have to take care of some stuff, I'll be back later.

Don't think I forgot your challenge BULLY.:show

Anyway, laters (Y)


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> haha he is still pretty funny, i remember he was giving an award at the nhl 2012 awards and he said he wished it was 1995 again so he could be a mega star again aha


Since there is no NHL (yet) my local sports channel played an old Boston Bruins Alumni vs Celebs game in which an 18 y/o Perry played in, was funny seeing him so young as well as Michael J Fox & Dennis Leary

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Phew done my Biceps, Triceps, and Traps workouts, I'm going out for a few pullups in a park, then I'll have to take care of some stuff, I'll be back later.
> 
> Don't think I forgot your challenge BULLY.:show
> 
> Anyway, laters (Y)


Good luck with that :rocky


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Phew done my Biceps, Triceps, and Traps workouts, I'm going out for a few pullups in a park, then I'll have to take care of some stuff, I'll be back later.
> 
> Don't think I forgot your challenge BULLY.:show
> 
> Anyway, laters (Y)


What challenge? Winter is mine.

I know you are talking about bulking up. Can we fuck once you get attractive?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Noyk has ways to go. lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I told him if he gets bigger biceps than me, I'll buy him a premium membership.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I told him if he gets bigger biceps than me, I'll buy him a premium membership.


If I get bigger calves will you buy me a premium membership too?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No. I'm not sure about you. You look fit.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I need to workout but don't but have lost a bunch of weight 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> I need to workout but don't but have lost a bunch of weight
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Huh? Need or want?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How much are you now


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whats ur weight Bully?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm probably the tallest one here.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't think so.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm 6'2. how about you?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

what are you like 6 5

Im only 5 10 or 5 9


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm 1'77 cms. Its 5'10 i think


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You looked small on your picture. I'm 6'1.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You can say that, yes lol. You're a good average weight.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

1,89 meter :cena


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Huh? Need or want?


Both lol







BULLY said:


> How much are you now



Was 250ish now 220ish went from sz 40 to sz 36
Am 6' and have thunder thighs lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> You looked small on your picture. I'm 6'1.


I look small? Must be an illusion. 6'1 is not bad.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

About 98 kg, although I haven't weighed myself in a while


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuckin beasts.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You could all be male models.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> Both lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of walking and occasional lifting should do you good.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought you were a midget You heard


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Even me, dunk?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I thought you were a midget You heard


Haha, if midgets were 6'2 than yeah.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I dunno. You looked short in your photo.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, prove it!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Get outta here lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm a model.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> A lot of walking and occasional lifting should do you good.


All I have done is stopped drinking Mountain Dew during the week 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You're a sicko.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk4


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Talkin' bout Snake.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Show us your police lineup photo.

That'll prove your height


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Me at 250 lbs


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RS has no shame when online, but looks like a cool individual in his pics.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Me at 250 lbs


Oh nice!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You can jump pretty high on the spot. lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> RS has no shame when online, but looks like a cool individual in his pics.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not bad for a white fella


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DAT HOPS


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You can jump pretty high on the spot. lol


From the sand too, not bad for a nearly 40 y/o 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That picture defines happiness. Nothing for me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jumping for joy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I would bang Wits wife.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's not nice


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sickos are allowed to say things like that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> I would bang Wits wife.


There's that attitude I was referring to. :lol


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I would bang Wits wife.


Taken as a compliment 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Insane? We prefer "mentally hilarious".


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hypothetically speaking lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't help but feel that might have been handled differently if face to face and not over the internet lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Taken as a compliment
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


That's what I had in mind.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Glad we got that cleared up.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I can appreciate the reaction she gets and am secure enough to not let it get to me, am not the hothead jealous type, but if I need to beat someone's ass I can and will

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We'll see. I might pull out this one when I meet Wit in Boston.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I am a nice guy but also grew up in a harsh city and have some skills 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you guys know that there are more stars in the universe than all the grains of sands covering the world's beaches?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> We'll see. I might pull out this one when I meet Wit in Boston.


She would probably get a little red, and Wit will laugh it off, then you might accidentally take it too far, then a fight MAY break out. After that, the results will be posted on here. (Y)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My moneys on Ric Flair


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> She would probably get a little red, and Wit will laugh it off, then you might accidentally take it too far, then a fight MAY break out. After that, the results will be posted on here. (Y)


I may be understanding my wife on the other hand will shank a fella 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Man, that Raquel Welch is a goddess.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you cool with going to a stripclub or something or will you get problems at home?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You don't fuck with a married man. They are committed lol.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

No worries 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> I may be understanding my wife on the other hand will shank a fella
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


:lol

Excuse me miss may I barrow yo... *stabs*


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lol
> 
> Excuse me miss may I barrow yo... *stabs*


Her trigger is very loose

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Women usually stabs the penis.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

That sounded better in my head

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

always does


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Feed her a stray cat.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm amazed at how RS has been able to so consistently use American Psycho quotes for his answers. Not as often as before, but still pretty impressive.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It never gets old.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess you could say he is a sick guy


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Walls said:


> I'm amazed at how RS has been able to so consistently use American Psycho quotes for his answers. Not as often as before, but still pretty impressive.


Kid's got talent

Welcome in Walls

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jean, I'm not going to make it... I'm not going to... make it... to the office this afternoon.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walls said:


> I'm amazed at how RS has been able to so consistently use American Psycho quotes for his answers. Not as often as before, but still pretty impressive.


Him and Froot are both consistent in their gifs/images. To be able to find one in perfect response to a quote is the tough part.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Walls said:


> I'm amazed at how RS has been able to so consistently use American Psycho quotes for his answers. Not as often as before, but still pretty impressive.


I know, I know.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

My favorite RS moment was an argument w/Sheamus but only responded with quotes. Sheamus had no fuckin clue

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


>


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sheamus is the biggest dickweed on this Forum. A tumbling, tumbling dickweed.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Was

:torres


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Was
> 
> :torres


For now...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:cena2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If he rejoins we'll catch him out

Like we always do


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Sheamus is the biggest dickweed on this Forum. A tumbling, tumbling dickweed.


Mr. Fluffykins hasn't posted here for a long time and there is also not a "new" user in rants.
I think Sheamus is up to something


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

CMWit said:


> My favorite RS moment was an argument w/Sheamus but only responded with quotes. Sheamus had no fuckin clue


:lmao

That was hilarious.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DualShock said:


> Mr. Fluffykins hasn't posted here for a long time and there is also not a "new" user in rants.
> I think Sheamus is up to something


Would you say he's...up to no good? 

Nah, I suck at the clever remarks.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope he calls before easter.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus was defended by me on a couple of occasions but that has past he could have been decent but he lacked the capacity to learn from his mistakes 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Sheamus was defended by me on a couple of occasions but that has past he could have been decent but he lacked the capacity to learn from his mistakes
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Sheamus will tell you in one second that you are his best buddy because you like him on the internet and the next second he will laugh at you because you like somebody on the internet.
He is crazy


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

He's gone for now...but he'll return and be just as useless 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

He probably has a mind orgasm everytime he is mentioned here, he loves the attention


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Guys who do you think was worse Pera or Sheamus?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> He probably has a mind orgasm everytime he is mentioned here, he loves the attention


Not an image wanted

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is that what happens after your mind gets blown?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Guys who do you think was worse Pera or Sheamus?


Sheamus. Pera was admitted troll.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Guys who do you think was worse Pera or Sheamus?


I don't know, but one REALLY cared about rep, and the other REALLY cared about wanting to fit in in this thread. This thread is just to kick back and F around.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They are all the same to me


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Is that what happens after your mind gets blown?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I'm done for workout today, even typing kinda hurts now. BULLY, you gotta share your workout routine so I can see if I can add a little something something to mine.


Anyway on the city's library now, what's happening dudes?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

For starters you gotta eat more, not crap but stuff that's high in carbs and protein. In order to get big you need to have a base. Maybe even get some powder if you can afford it. Dont waste time on machines use dumb bells. Machines are a waste of time if you want to get big.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah I've been eating like hell lately, mainly high-protein food (White meat, Spaguetti, brown rice, beans, a few peanuts when I'm watching movies, and a whole lot of vegetables). I've also been drinking at least 2L of water per day, I've heard it helps. I'm thinking about buying protein powder, but that thing is expensive as hell. I think I'll start making home-mades shakes.

I can't afford dumbells right now, cause I bought a benchpress bar along with 45kg total, plus multi-task machine (for benchpressing, leg pressing, abs, etc;.) cost me quite a bunch. I'll definitely buy dumbells for my chest, it looks like they work the best from what I've seen from some of my friends. 

My arms are pretty big now, but my chest seems to be evolving slow. Any tips?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

How old are u noyk?

Chest do push ups.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So you're training from home? Yeah get dumbbells because there are a lot more exercises you can do like inverted raises, front raises, lateral raises etc. One exercise that is good for biceps is 21's where you do 7 reps from your arms at your side to just below your chest line. Then 7 reps from your chest line to yor shoulders. Then another 7 reps from your side to your shoulders (full) without a break inbetween. Do three sets of those. With chest if you dont have dumbbless just stick to the bench. do three sets of 12. with 90 second rest max. if you can do the last set of 12. it means you need to increase weight. overtime you push yourself harder, with less rest time and more weight and less reps you can even do pushups in between. Work back before chest because having a strong back for doing bench press is important


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> How old are u noyk?
> 
> Chest do push ups.


19. I'm a rookie yet, yes. COuld have started earlier but I couldn't due to a really bad ankle+shoulder injury, I'm never doing Parkour in my life again. It's a miracle I don't have a lifetime injury after what it happened, I'll take that as a second chance and a wake-up call.




BULLY said:


> So you're training from home? Yeah get dumbbells because there are a lot more exercises you can do like inverted raises, front raises, lateral raises etc. One exercise that is good for biceps is 21's where you do 7 reps from your arms at your side to just below your chest line. Then 7 reps from your chest line to yor shoulders. Then another 7 reps from your side to your shoulders (full) without a break inbetween. Do three sets of those. With chest if you dont have dumbbless just stick to the bench. do three sets of 12. with 90 second rest max. if you can do the last set of 12. it means you need to increase weight. overtime you push yourself harder, with less rest time and more weight and less reps you can even do pushups in between. Work back before chest because having a strong back for doing bench press is important



Yeah, besides pull-ups in parks I've been training at home. I've actually been doing pretty much what you stated, 45kg Benchpress, 20kg Front Raises, 25kg Traps Raises (?), and a exercice where you hold the Benchpressing bar and just lift your shoulders/traps, can't remember the name. I've been doing 6 reps, 4 sets, with 10 second rest between reps and 2 minute rest between sets, then a 5-minute rest for each exercice. The thing is, I've been benchpressing for quite some time now and actually my chest has been increasing in a way but not to the sides, just to the front. The thing I want most right now is getting a wider chest, and it's exactly what I haven't been able to evolve.

Thanks for sharing all this though 
I'll definitely save for a pair of dumbells, I'm not going far if I focus all my exercices with just a benchpressing bar.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What you mean your arms are big now? You just started a couple of days ago. That's jus the illusion after training


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> 19. The thing is, I've been benchpressing for quite some time now and actually my chest has been increasing in a way but not to the sides, just to the front. The thing I want most right now is getting a wider chest, and it's exactly what I haven't been able to evolve.


Try using a wider grip.



NoyK said:


> 19. and a exercice where you hold the Benchpressing bar and just lift your shoulders/traps, can't remember the name.


Shrugs

Don't do anything less than 8 reps. You should be doing 12 to start. Also make sure your form is right before you try to lift too heavy. Back straight, tense your core, pinch your shoulderblades etc.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Man I am tired just reading this

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> Man I am tired just reading this
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


lol

Thread could use El Chapo.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone playing wwe12 online at the moment?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

My workout consists of packing my weed into my pipe and lifting my lighter...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> What you mean your arms are big now? You just started a couple of days ago. That's jus the illusion after training


Been training for 2 weeks. Trust me, you can already see a difference as weird as it may sound. Check the latest picture I posted in the 'picture' thread. 


Anyway enough with the workout chat, I've had enough today of this. 

Speaking of WWE 12', the towel trick didn't fix my PS3.  I'll have to send it to SONY and pay 150€ for a new one. Bollocks.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm off to watch Armageddon '07.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My workout is usually through my work, which involves heavy lifting. I'm a slim dude so I don't even know how I get some of the shit off the ground. Must be will power.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Just curious about this, Wit, have you ever thought of changing your Avy/Sig soon? You've been using that set for quite some time now.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Been training for 2 weeks. Trust me, you can already see a difference as weird as it may sound. Check the latest picture I posted in the 'picture' thread.
> 
> 
> Anyway enough with the workout chat, I've had enough today of this.
> ...


Have been debating it. Not really mourning Johnny Pesky anymore...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think the avatar suits you.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Didn't see you there.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Been training for 2 weeks. Trust me, you can already see a difference as weird as it may sound. Check the latest picture I posted in the 'picture' thread.
> 
> 
> Anyway enough with the workout chat, I've had enough today of this.
> ...


Maybe you watched lot of porn in the last 2 weeks?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DualShock said:


> Maybe you watched lot of porn in the last 2 weeks?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Maybe you watched lot of porn in the last 2 weeks?





swagger_ROCKS said:


>



:lmao :lmao 

Legit laughed at this.

Although if that was really the case, I'd have both arms like that. :vince2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Legit laughed at this.
> 
> Although if that was really the case, I'd have both arms like that. :vince2


You use both hands ? :jaydamn


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> You use both hands ? :jaydamn


Yep, and I still can't get around all of it. 8*D

Can we change subject though? I know this is interesting to you Dunk, but not to most of us.



Spoiler: This is more interesting


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

How's the new sig? Credit to DS

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is that you Wit? 

Btw, I know many people claim it's weird to have avy/sigs where you are involved, but that picture of you with your wife jumping would make an awesome sig, I can even add a few contrast/effects when I get home later if ya want.

But then again, psychos like RS would pop up, so maybe not a good idea. :side:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Yep, and I still can't get around all of it. 8*D
> 
> Can we change subject though? I know this is interesting to you Dunk, but not to most of us.
> 
> ...


Not really interested. No.

-

Is that your wife? Beautiful, lucky guy!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Is that you Wit?
> 
> Btw, I know many people claim it's weird to have avy/sigs where you are involved, but that picture of you with your wife jumping would make an awesome sig, I can even add a few contrast/effects when I get home later if ya want.
> 
> But then again, psychos like RS would pop up, so maybe not a good idea. :side:


Yup that's us. This is only temp tho. Makes me laugh.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Not really interested. No.
> 
> -
> 
> Is that your wife? Beautiful, lucky guy!


Wait, WHAT. I had a picture of Karla Lopez in the spoiler, not Jack Swagger!

..Well played SWAGG, well played. :kobe2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CM Wit looks like an italian gangster in that photo


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> CM Wit looks like an italian gangster in that photo


Portuguese and Lithuanian 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Lovely photo though.

You both look very happy


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CMWit said:


> *Portuguese* and Lithuanian



:mark:

So me and Dunk are not the only ones now, even if you're only 50%. Awesome.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Lovely photo though.
> 
> You both look very happy


Thanks! It was a good day

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

CMWit said:


> How's the new sig? Credit to DS
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App













I just had to make that. The beautiful woman, your look, the swag, people in the background looking. That picture just screamed "Make a U Mad Bro text"


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup guise. What y'all doing on Halloween tonight?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Watching a movie and go to sleep. Not even drinking today, kinda sucks.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Why aren't you drinking alcoholic beverages? I'm doing drugs and passing out Candy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:brock


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Sup guise. What y'all doing on Halloween tonight?


Maybe I will dress like Sandy










Get it? :barkley


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Watch out! Theres a hurricane coming through! Lol that would be funny as hell.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

or


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

HeHe


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And just in case people don't get the joke, write SANDY in big letters on the costume.

I'm sure people will think it's hilarious and won't find it offensive at all


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

10/10.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You guys are hilarious :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You high? Damn, Utube is down. Sandy Sandy Sandy..


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

No, not yet. I'm gonna snort alot of you know what. My good friend sono.

Why is youtube down?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm off to the gym, see you guys later


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Later bro.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Go hard.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Later BULLY


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Shit, I will.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I know the video is old but because of Halloween


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

loved friends apart from monica, and this guy needed more air time


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Football has been utterly crazy this week. Must be HaLOLlween.

Reading 5-7 Arsenal
Chelsea 5-4 Man United

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

So did anyone go trick or treating tonight?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

This thread is GOAT.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

imsodrUNK MAN, GETTIN THAT PUSSY RIGH NOWWWWWW


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Go get her man xD


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

woohoo

you go girl


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> imsodrUNK MAN, GETTIN THAT PUSSY RIGH NOWWWWWW


:lmao

You do that thing!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Alright, lids.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I got my fucking house egged.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Karma for stealing my sig. :kobe


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You know what they say, Karma is a bitch

Edit: misread the post. Thought Karam was some new user -.-


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I got my fucking house egged.


I bet that shit suck.

In the country for Halloween, we would egg cars, go in stores dressed up with pillow cases as candy bags and steal shit and white boys would cut trees down in the middle of the road and burn old washer machines.

But, it's pretty quiet were I'm at now. Must not trick or treat in DC.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I bet that shit suck.
> 
> In the country for Halloween, we would egg cars, go in stores dressed up with pillow cases as candy bags and steal shit and white boys would cut trees down in the middle of the road and burn old washer machines.
> 
> But, it's pretty quiet were I'm at now. Must not trick or treat in DC.


Lol. I used to engage in that shit to. My house and 2 other ones got egged. That shit is Karma. hurricane sandy happening in DC right?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol. I used to engage in that shit to. My house and 2 other ones got egged. That shit is Karma. hurricane sandy happening in DC right?


Nah we're good now. I live right outside DC and I didn't get it that hard.. Everything's pretty much cleared up now. NY/NJ got hit the hardest.

But yeah, Halloween used to be such a spectacle when I was younger. It actually did feel like a holiday, you'd go to school and everyone was in their costumes, you'd go to a grocery store during the day and all the cashiers/shoppers would also have some sort of costume on, people even decorated their houses, carving pumpkins didn't seem passe... Parents would let their kids go out and trick or treat by themselves. 

It certainly doesn't feel that way now. Both this year and last year not one trick or treater came to my house. Obviously we have Halloween parties and shit, but I feel like it's died down for kids. Sad cause it was a pretty cool part of childhood.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Times flies. I remember last years Halloween like it was yesterday. That evening I was watching Nitro from 1997.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dude, get laid.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Me?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah. :troll


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I do :no:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Why the fuck does this even exist?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

This week's league cup results have made FIFA even more realistic.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Well ive been rollin for days with friends, Decided to come home only going 5 mph mind you in my neighborhood only to have some idiot run from the sidewalk to stop me and say I was going to fast and theirs kids think of the children. fuckin idiot


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Nofearoftheunnamed has to be the biggest fucking creep on the forum :lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Who?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Me neither, what section does he post in


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

WoW

Seriously, take a look at this guy's posts, and it's the only section he posts in too.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I didn't know we have a World of Warcraft section.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:favre2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The WOW posters are the worst.

That section is an embarrassment.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like some of the pics they post there.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

theoriginalmcquan - red rep him for a priceless reaction


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Some user names in this forum are so weird.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

"The arseache kid"


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bully is a weird user name. :troll


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Moon?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I see what you mean about that poster now. He and Gandhi pretty much circle jerk with each other in that section


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> theoriginalmcquan - red rep him for a priceless reaction


You are an interesting individual. You complain over people who care about the rep system and get upset for getting red squares yet you seem to be the most obsessive person here when it comes to it. Must be a sad way to feel relevant somewhere, do you feel "powerful"? 

Another thing that I noticed is that you actually red rep people so they send you a pm asking you why so you can troll them. 

I don't think you suck 'cause people actually seem to like you here, but I think you are a tad sad IMO.

Edit: And before you say I was one of the users who also got upset by it, yes I was at first. Not because of the red square but beause, as I already told you, I didn't get it why you didn't like me. But I don't need you to like me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Incoming beef. :russo


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

How many green squares will Dunk lose by the end of the week? My money's on two.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

At least


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

By Monday he is in the red again :troll


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Mavericks a ***. Dunk knows whats up


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

No problem. I dont suck up to teacher in college, and my marks could benefit from it, that concerns my future.
I dont suck up to my boss at work and money is concerned. 

He could even be the fucking Pope. I rather have red squares then being beneath someone who really doesnt mean shit to me. At least I will still express my true opinion unlike users like Mystical and Noyk who seem to have a quest for approval.

I'll use this one again


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Ill say what Bully always says, This site is full of sad pathetic socially awkward virgins. This is the only place they can find acceptance


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

GOOD MOOOOORNING VIETSPAM!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> I got my fucking house egged.


LOL sucks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

suck eggs


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Had a shaving cream question mark on my cars rear window. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

heyjo


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh jesus christ.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

lolpera


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Pera's back?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think he ever left.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Who is he now?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> Who is he now?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


The dude who had the "ROAD TO GREEN REP MANIA" in his sig, I think.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The dude who had the "ROAD TO GREEN REP MANIA" in his sig, I think.


Which user is he now though? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CREDMI


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> CREDMI


Ahhh I see 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This site is hilarious sometimes. Wish I discovered it sooner


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> This site is hilarious sometimes. Wish I discovered it sooner


With ya on that one

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

My dick is swollen and I've a bloody nose.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds like you had a good time


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like you had an AMAZING time.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> My dick is swollen and I've a bloody nose.










BULLY said:


> Sounds like you had a good time










RevolverSnake said:


> Sounds like you had an AMAZING time.


Sounds like a Tuesday to me 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh you :vince


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Sup everybody



SonoShion said:


> My dick is swollen and I've a bloody nose.


That sucks
But what is more worse?
swollen dick and a bloody nose or a bloody dick and a swollen nose?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I would prefer the bloody dick with the swollen nose.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao Word is, I screwed a 16 year old and got into a fight with her dad. Please shoot me.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> :lmao Word is, I screwed a 16 year old and got into a fight with her dad. Please shoot me.


How old are you?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

22 soon.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pretty crazy.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> 22 soon.


Damn dude, I would've kicked your ass too! Too young bro

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't know if they're fucking on me but from what I remember she looked like 20+.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If the dad kicked your ass, then maybe...


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Don't know if they're fucking on me but from what I remember she looked like 20+.


The Disney bed sheets didn't give it away?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nah, it had to be the Bieber posters.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

if she still has training wheels on her bike she's too young for you bro


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone watched Skyfall?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

If there's grass on the pitch...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You fuckers would have done the same when drunk as fuck. She was ripe and had skills what explains my swell.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> You fuckers would have done the same when drunk as fuck. She was ripe and had skills what explains my swell.


It's meant to be swollen _during_, not _after_, dude.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Doubled puissance.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It sounds like you had a swell time


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Up to AC3. A bit slow at the beginning I heard, Bully?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah mucking about in that theatre


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Christ I slept like a rock today. Felt damn good. Last night was neat.

---

Sorry if you don't want to talk about this, but I can't help it:




CREDMI said:


> if you want me to beat you up, np, drag your fat arse away from the computer & meet me at the Melbourne Fight Centre in Chelsea, Wednesday night next week at 7.30pm.
> This is gunna be fun :avit:



:lmao :lmao

BULLY, you gotta make a list somewhere of the people who have claimed they want to fight you in this site, as I'm pretty sure there will be one day that you can't fit them all in your sig.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sono is a fucking boss!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If I was to fight Bully, it would have to end like the finish of HIAC, then I would come on the forum the next day and say "you were wrong, you were wrong, you were wrong, YOU ALL WERE WRONG" over and over again. :lol


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

getting my wwe 13 copy today can't wait to beat AE mode to use all the AE wrestlers in universe mode with some current roster.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> You fuckers would have done the same when drunk as fuck. She was ripe and had skills what explains my swell.




Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know why everyone wants to fight me. Must be trying to lift their rep or something


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

its because people hate bullies bully, they hating dat username


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What a character from a wrestling show unk2


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha not the character im talking about real life bullies, not buh buh ray, just joking anyways


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I already fought Bully. I knocked him out cold. I hit him so hard that he can't even remember it happening. Watch, I'll prove it. Bet he says it never happened or completely no-sells this post.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You did? Awwww I thought we were budzzz


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Bully had best watch his back...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's impossible


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> That's impossible


Well then you are in trouble


Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yo...


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

How long has Netflix been out for? I want to curse myself for neglecting signing up for it until now.

THE VERY DAY I register, the fucking Fifth Season of Breaking Bad is put up. Seriously.

Only problem now is I'm split between spending Friday watching the rest of Season 5 or playing WWE '13...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's not available in Australia. I just watch tv shows on that site you showed me


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Watch Breaking Bad!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone likes em young...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Someone likes em young...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Kkf2 id something else. Just had to reply to an absolute fucktarded post in the JTG thread. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why the hell is my nose itchy and burning today? God, it's so uncomfortable. -_-

Anyway, what's up dudes?


_
PS: Does anyone like my new sig/avy set?_


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Breaking Bad s5 has been on the internet for ages. Still working my way through s4, but the first half of s5 is already there on the sites I watch on. The second half of s5 is aired next year.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe it is a seasonal alergy? The weather today wasn't really pleasing. But given Sandy we can't really complain and shall call this house painting weather.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Maybe it is a seasonal alergy? The weather today wasn't really pleasing. But given Sandy we can't really complain and shall call this house painting weather.


Probably. Yesterday was cold as hell, and my nose was freezing. I look like a damn Santa's reindeer today :no:


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You do realise you could speak to each other in Portuguese and no one would understand you? 

It would improve my day by not being able to read a few of your asinine posts


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Woah, calm, it's just some harmless banter :/

You feeling alright today WMJ?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Except this is an English-based Forum, and there's this thing called the "Ignore" button which you could put to use, WMJ. Trust me, personal experience, it does wonders.

Dunk and me have talked Portuguese here before by the way. Was a pretty brief conversation though. 

Edit: Frewty, how's it hanging?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Back to the long weekdays for me. Not feeling too great


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

O que e' que os meninos boa palavra?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hang in there sugarcube. With the hope that snow will soon arrive, you might regain your days off again for a short while :3. _*reasurrance cuddle*_

And I'm alright NoyK. Delivering some papers atm. Therefore, in the eyes of dogs, my hand through the letterbox is auto-aimed to their crosshairs.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

CMWit said:


> O que e' que os meninos boa palavra?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


I'm betting you put that through Google Translate and it means absolutely nothing.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I'm betting you put that through Google Translate and it means absolutely nothing.


You would lose that bet

Voce perderia a aposta

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Falar em Português pode ser considerado aqui um heel tactic Cmwit xD just kidding

I'm playing sonic racing, keep hitting last place against people who are probably under 13.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk, daqui a pouco tá tudo a fazer cânticos de "USA! USA! USA!" xD

Playing Pokemon Black 2 here. Yes I am a pokenerd.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Falar em Português pode ser considerado aqui um heel tactic Cmwit xD just kidding
> 
> I'm playing sonic racing, keep hitting last place against people who are probably under 13.


Had to learn as that is what my buddies would do when we played ball

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is your ps3 fixed?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Is your ps3 fixed?


Nope. Gonna have to wait for SONY to send me a new one, it's going to take 1 to 3 months. 

Anyway if anyone's bored and wants to get a few laughs, check this Youtube show: *Sanity Not Included*

You'll crack up, trust me. :lol



> http://www.youtube.com/show/sanitynotincluded


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

ps3 are for noobs jk im just too poor to buy one ahha


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I have both ps3 & 360

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I have returned to fight Bully

oh wait


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Bully to be handing out beatings like candy on Halloween 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I've seen all the Sanity Not Included's, and think they're great. However, if you want maximum lulz, the American voice actor in it (Lyle) has his own channel, where he has his own little segment called "Spoilers Ahead". Brilliance.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good evening!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol how's it going?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey, Anderson.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup Andy?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

is that you in your sig CM hah if so thats a hilarious meme


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

If you haven't watched Main Event yet it's worth a look. Good 6 man tag and a decent Barrett/Kidd match.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> is that you in your sig CM hah if so thats a hilarious meme


Yeah that's me on my wedding day, DualShock made the meme.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> If you haven't watched Main Event yet it's worth a look. Good 6 man tag and a decent Barrett/Kidd match.


Haven't been able to find any viewable source for that show.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

sup guys
This needs more views






1 like and 5 dislikes LOL


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

dualshock haha apprently the man thinks im a saint, always trys to start shit on here, guy sounds like a moron hah imo


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Use http://www.desirulez.net/ they have most wrestling shows. Especially useful now that WWE have gone insane on Youtube uploads.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> dualshock haha apprently the man thinks im a saint, always trys to start shit on here, guy sounds like a moron hah imo


Why do you always want to start an argument here?
It looks so forced and obvious


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Use http://www.desirulez.net/ they have most wrestling shows. Especially useful now that WWE have gone insane on Youtube uploads.


Very cool, thanks. (Y)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> If you haven't watched Main Event yet it's worth a look. Good 6 man tag and a decent Barrett/Kidd match.


Which wrestlers are in the teams?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Which wrestlers are in the teams?


Orton/Cara/Mysterio vs PTP and Del Rio.

I was sad when, last week, Orton saved Cara from a beatdown. They are mellowing his character down, for whatever reason. Bad idea.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Orton/Mysterio/Cara vs Del Rio/PTPers


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hm, I guess I just check out Barrett vs Kidd.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Also Cesaro vs Kidd from this weeks NXT is also good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kidd is just phenomenal in the ring.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Cesaro is da man :draper


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree WAGG Kidd is one of the best. Just so natural and fun to watch in the ring.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Kidd does so many matches every week, and he is always good. His work with McGillicuty is classic.
I don't recall any matches with McIntyre, though, that is bound to be fantastic. 

But yeah, Barrett vs Kidd is becoming the new Sheamus vs Del Rio, lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

If you want some fun matches go back and watch his series with Trent Barretta in 2011. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Of course, all part of NXT: Redemption (But Not Really). 

Bryan vs Barretta on Superstars was grand.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm watching this bad boy right now


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You mean Kidd right Zank?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Bryan vs Barretta.

LOOK IT UP


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

May have to look that Bryan vs Barretta match up


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Yeah, that one.

Grand.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay now back to topic.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What topic?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone else fucking hate fireworks? I do. Fucking hate them.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Anyone else fucking hate fireworks? I do. Fucking hate them.


Love me some fireworks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I don't really dislike fireworks, so, nah.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fireworks are great.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

My dog is scared of them.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

They suck when you're not having the woman you love by your side.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Deep.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> They suck when you're not having the woman you love by your side.


Fuck that am leavin the Mrs at home...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The Price of fireworks have sky-rocketed.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Vince is blowing 1 million for fireworks at Wrestlemania and they botch every time.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe he just wants it to go off with a bang?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

They should use some TNT.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Vince is blowing 1 million for fireworks at Wrestlemania and they botch every time.


Vince already bought 1 million fireworks because he was sure his wife would win
Epic fail


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> They should use some TNT.


Could end up being an explosive situation.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Remember Wrestlemania 24 when Pyro injured some fans?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Those were the days.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Vince already bought 1 million fireworks because he was sure his wife would win
> Epic fail


Can you imagine Vince and Linda still having sex?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Could end up being an explosive situation.


Oh you :troll


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

English people aren't that bad :side:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I remember fans suing WWE who attended WrestleMania 28 because they couldnt see anything because of a giant ass palm


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd rather imagin triple H and Steph having sex. 

_Am I fucking going over?!_ :hhh


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree with that stats. French players are annoying as fuck to play online. Especially when they have mics on.

Edit: i dont agree with the God tier though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sucks to be you 'merica


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You know that Steph's condition on having Brock back at double double E was that she had to downsize her bewbs?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Some of those are sorta weird, though, I tend to agree, as far as stereotypes go. 

Some gripes: 1. WTH is "Wisdom of the Falcon"? xD
2. Hungarians aren't that good.
3. Since there are a lot of stereotypes, it is weird to see no Polish dudes. 
4. I didn't know that people from England and Holland are supposedly so bad.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao won't shut up about being drunk or high. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

dude im so drigh


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Can you imagine Vince and Linda still having sex?


Linda ist the perfect "faithful ugly wife" of a millionaire while he has many affairs or maybe even a second family.

Someone with a fame and money like Vince McMahon can definitely get something better than this


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

8 more minutes till I'm stoned

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Linda = Hillary basically


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotland high tier. Seems legit


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe he loves her, who knows?

I'm getting high tonight as well, waiting for my best friend to bring the weed. Compensation of having a boring night of halloween I guess

WMJ, are you scottish? I think I asked you the other day


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Next year for Halloween I will dress as Linda McMahon but now back to topic


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm only getting high tomorrow unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Drugs are bad, kids


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Next year for Halloween I will dress as Linda McMahon but now back to topic


To reply to your rep question:

Halloween is sorta a thing here. How is it at your place?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Says the roidberg unk2


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

^That's my line, Bully.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Says the roidberg unk2


unk3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> unk3


:brock


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> To reply to your rep question:
> 
> Halloween is sorta a thing here. How is it at your place?


Here is it also rare but I have 3-4 friends who love wrestling and also make party for Halloween and we organize everything and invite other people. It sucks compared to USA and other countries but its still fine


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> :brock


:rocky


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Imagine Rock/Punk would be held in Chicago. Rock getting that heat ending Punks 400days+ title reign.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

btw where is the RR held this year?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

In shitty Phoenix.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Phoenix Arizona


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

God the WM26 crowd was BAAAAAAD.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I guess at least for The Rock they will do some noise.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna be electric. Rock plus RR match...should be awesome.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah could be a great PPV.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think Mark Henry might return at the rumble


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd mark.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

700 bucks for the 4th Row, TV Side.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Most people seem to think Rybacks going to win it


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So, who wins the rumble?

edit. Ryback my ass. I hope Sandow wins. :russo


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

WWE should learn from Del Rio.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I think it's going to be Cena or Lesnar.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cena doesn't need to win it. I'd like to see Daniel Bryan win it. Would be a great moment


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Of course he needs to. Setting up Cena/Rock II. You can bet your ass NY Smarks including me are going to shit on this match if they're daring to do it again, like they raped Goldberg/Bork.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Triple H should return and win the rumble and take the title from that cream midget Rockson :hhh


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I'd mark.


:lmao pulled a clever Bully comment there.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Imagine them riots if we indeed get Lesnar/HHH II & Rock/Cena II.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I wouldn't be completely against HHH/Lesnar 2. But fuck off with Rock/Cena 2.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:hhh vs :rocky just for the good old time.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

"Once a lifetime" yeah they'd be stupid to make this match again, not to mention the first one was TERRIBLE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Imagine them riots if we indeed get Lesnar/HHH II & Rock/Cena II.


Don't think there will be a riot, but come Cena vs Taker for the streak, now that's gonna have me on edge. Don't know if fans will still be pissed if Cena ends the streak.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

If Lesnar won't extend his contract they might use him to put Ryback over. Horrible. Bork/Taker or Bork/Rock needs to happen


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, Laser vs Taker must happen. 10 years in the making!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing Brock/Rock again


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Don't think there will be a riot, but come Cena vs Taker for the streak, now that's gonna have me on edge. Don't know if fans will still be pissed if Cena ends the streak.


Yeah no real riot but people would shit on this match. You don't fuck with NY.

Regarding Cena/Taker. This is pretty much confirmed for Wrestlemania 30 as the ME, and yeah, Cena winning... Look up my sig. I would legit throw my chair into the ring.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I actually enjoyed Cena/Rock last year.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Yeah no real riot but people would shit on this match. *You don't fuck with NY.*
> 
> Regarding Cena/Taker. This is pretty much confirmed for Wrestlemania 30 as the ME, and yeah, Cena winning... Look up my sig. I would legit throw my chair into the ring.


Ah, how could one forget. lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You would


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I was falling asleep during it. :rocky


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Completely sold the match for me.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> You would


rton


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

As much as I hate to admit it, Cena was carrying Rock in the latter stages of the match


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The MOTN for WM28 was easily Taker/HHH though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> You would


Memory hasn't always been the best. I enjoyed Rock vs Cena, them being 2 huge stars, and pretty much a dream match, and Rock's first singles match back at MANIA was a good feel. Wasn't 5 stars but it had some mark out moments imo.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sheamus and Rock should have a match, I mean how they both don't have much stamina and all. :cena2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Memory hasn't always been the best. I enjoyed Rock vs Cena, them being 2 huge stars, and pretty much a dream match, and Rock's first singles match back at MANIA was a good feel. Wasn't 5 stars but it had some mark out moments imo.


Yeah I don't think it was even possible for it live up to WWE's hype. But it was still a very fun match. And I felt Rock was somewhat technical in that match.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> The MOTN for WM28 was easily Taker/HHH though.


I finally agree with you on something :hhh


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

match of the night was Sheamus vs DB, come on now...:troll


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Kane vs Orton was a good match that night too.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

With Rock/Brock as the 2 biggest draws maineventing WM for the Title would be biggest thing they could bring up right now. But WWE would even screw this one up.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Who actually wants Rock to be WWE champion?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rather Rock than Ryback thats fo sho.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Me, when he's not dropping it to Cena.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I think it would be sweet if Punk went into WM29 as WWE champion.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Who actually wants Rock to be WWE champion?


Me being a huge Rock mark, I wouldn't be mad, but don't think he needs it at all, and if so, he would just use his name and star power to put someone over big time with it. Cena? Oh dear god if he's that person...fpalm


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm off seeya later.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't want him to be champion because that most likely means they'll have him face Cena AGAIN at wrestlemania.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How is Heyman going to screw Punk when Heyman returns as Borks mouthpiece?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Punk should be champion till survivior series 2013.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I'm off seeya later.


Alright, see ya.

@RS I bet they could make that happen, the crowd member that Punk attacked should have a match with him at a PPV for the title.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:russo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:vince2


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Here is it also rare but I have 3-4 friends who love wrestling and also make party for Halloween and we organize everything and invite other people. It sucks compared to USA and other countries but its still fine


There are usually Halloween parties here, amusingly. Kids go Trick Or Treating. I give them Apples. :trollface

But guys who love wrestling? 1 friend of mine likes wrestling. Some other people here, of my generation, are sorta familiar since one TV channel aired some Raw and Smackdown! a few years ago. 

Now, ofc, no one cares.

Amusingly, there was actually a WWE House show in Serbia; I think it was a RAW show. That was during the height of WWE's popularity here, thanks to said channel.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You got them movies now or what, Schlange?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Found it:


> It was a first time for WWE in Serbia and it was organised in big Belgrade Arena (23.000 seats). Still, only the floor seats were open since there was only a couyple of thousand people in attendance).
> 
> The show was almost exact same as the one in Helsinki 2 days ago. There were mostly kids in attendance ant the crowd was totally face oriented (except me and a couple more older fans).
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I downloaded The Fountain and Enter the void, haven't found a torrent for cold fish yet and I forgot what the other movie was. :cena


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I had a bit of a thing with a Serbian girl for a while. She used to tire me out

ifyaknowwhatimean


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Watch Enter the Void while high.

Once in a lifetime.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright tomorrow I will smoke some shit with my drug addict friend.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> There are usually Halloween parties here, amusingly. Kids go Trick Or Treating. I give them Apples. :trollface
> 
> But guys who love wrestling? 1 friend of mine likes wrestling. Some other people here, of my generation, are sorta familiar since one TV channel aired some Raw and Smackdown! a few years ago.
> 
> ...


Yeah, a friend of mine visited the show in Serbia. It was in 2009.
They even had a TV special on serbian TV and even The Miz was guest on this show











Someone even uploaded the whole show in Serbia on YouTube


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That card is awful.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

The card was awful, yeah. xD

But yeah, as Dualshock said, it was in 2009. Good times, having Miz on National Television (in a good time slot iirc)... 
WWE was at the peak o it's popularity here, I really wanted to go. I guess it wasn't profitable for WWE to have more shows...

Even then, you know what we got to actually see on TV? RAW and SD!, as I said... But all of it 1 month late, lol. No PPVs, of course. 
I think it ended broadcasting somewhere in 2011, dunno. 

Anyways, link to the gallery: http://www.wwe.com/worldwide/europe/photosserbia/serbialive

And a committed fan:









Good times.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol marks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's probably going to wait even longer to get laid tbh


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pfft. No real fan when he didn't watch any Wrestlemania live.

And :lmao @BULLY


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that Zankman in the NWO shirt?

lol fail :troll


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Pfft. No real fan when he didn't watch any Wrestlemania live.


I personally don't call myself a fan, but hey, what, are you saying that I am "not a real fan"? Not all people can visit shows. Of any kind. :/

I agree with Bully's remark. xD


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

heyjo


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> I personally don't call myself a fan, but hey, what, are you saying that I am "not a real fan"? Not all people can visit shows. Of any kind. :/


Well, if that fan is waiting 16 years for WWE coming to his country, there would've been any way for him to watch a PPV live. 16 years means you have plenty time to save money within. He's lying.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Has anyone watched Jeff Dunham: Minding the Monsters?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Well, first off, maybe he just meant that WWE finally came to his country.

Secondly, and more importantly, I'm pretty sure that an average person from these parts can't afford to travel to other countries to watch a single PPV. 
"16 years ago" was not a good time, mate. It still isn't today. 

And I don't even think that there are any countries nearby that even had frequent shows or anything.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunham was that doll guy, right?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Ya flash Cockney bastards, do ya know stanley?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I only saw one of his shows in my life. I'm not a big fan. But I like that Tosh dude.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Football Factory :rocky


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Someone recommend me a good American comedy film?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's always sunny in philidelphia


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ever watched Cool Runnings?
I love this movie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Football Factory :rocky


Zebba-facking-D


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Poor guy. It wasn't his intention unk3


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

What? :brock


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Ever watched Cool Runnings?
> I love this movie


Yeah great movie. Jamaican me want to watch it now.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Any others movies to recommend?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Any others movies to recommend?



Dude, watch Killer Joe.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> This was a couple months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














He's probably a nice guy and all but I couldn't help but picture that horse, man.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> He's probably a nice guy and all but I couldn't help but picture that horse, man.


Hay!

Stop horsing around! Seriously though, why the long face?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you read through all the pages or what?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Bully on fire with the puns, lol.



andersonasshole900 said:


> Someone recommend me a good American comedy film?


Dodgeball.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Team America


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah great movie. Jamaican me want to watch it now.


LOL
The greatest trailer without special effects


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RIP John Candy

Miss comedys like this


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

But speaking of user pics
I just realized that I look like a skinnier white version of You Heard










What da hell?!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL he says he's 6'2 so you must be a giant


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You Heard looks like that evil guy in the machinist.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Bale deserves an Oscar for his dedication for the Machinist. Bale is such a bad motherfucker.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Walls said:


> Bale deserves an Oscar for his dedication for the Machinist. Bale is such a bad motherfucker.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol I do see the similarities between us.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I have got to check that movie out dawg. How the hell did bale get so skinny?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Bale's willingness to physically adapt to a role is truly astounding.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

He believes in taking care of himself with a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. Because you can always be more thinner, be better looking.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

More like starving himself lol. I should watch it now. i'm drunk.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Bale's willingness to physically adapt to a role is truly astounding.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*CHRISTIAN BALE*

The one and only man other men can fantasize about and pleasure themselves to and remain 100% straight.

_I just want Christian Bale to hold me in his arms. His muscly, yet smooth and tender arms. I would fit so well in between them and feel safe. So safe. I would even let him be the big spoon._

_But i ain't no fucking ***, man._


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

It's almost astounding as Nicolas Cage's willingness to star in many horrible movies.

The man must love _acting_, in the widest of terms.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> *CHRISTIAN BALE*
> 
> The one and only man other men can fantasize about and pleasure themselves to and remain 100% straight.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm....


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to return some videotapes...


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Want some cheap tapes, mang?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Heard he only ate a couple apples a day.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Anything notable happened here recently?

I noticed it's been pretty dead for the past few days.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Anything notable happened here recently?
> 
> I noticed it's been pretty dead for the past few days.


Not really. Everyday, there is an increase in 30 pages in this thread.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of Nicolas Cage. I met him in Knott's Berry Farm in 01. I got my ass a autograph. Real talk.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nicholas Cage autographed your ass?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol. I saw that coming. He was bald when I met him. I don't know how the hell he grew hair. What you up to BULLY?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just got home. Nicolas Cage grew his hair out for that Con Air movie.. which is one of my all time favourite movies.

Put the bunny back in the box..


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Just got home. Nicolas Cage grew his hair out for that Con Air movie.. which is one of my all time favourite movies.
> 
> Put the bunny back in the box..


I've never heard of that one. I gotta watch that, obviously lol. Hoe much you could lift man?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Depends On what? I can bench 260 x10/3


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Fuck man, I'm hella drunk. I've been spending sometime at my other forum. Bully sorry for being an ass a couple days ago, you jobbers are all cool. Anyway, what's been going on here while I was gone?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's all good. Well in another thread some poster wants to fight me. Seems to be Pera.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

:lol Damn another one? I seen that actually. If he isn't Pera then he's doing a great job pretending to be him.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And he just happens to live in Melbourne and is into cricket and afl like Pera was and seems to post like him too. This guy also refuses to post a pic of himself to show he's legit yet says he's got trophys in boxing, cricket etc, and wants me to go to some far away place to fight him. Sounds like a big gee-up to me


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He should be banned by now.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I stumbled across the member picture thread and see no reason what so ever anybody would want to try and fight Bully. Im jealous :kobe2


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

That's crazy, I remember pera when I first joined the guy was a moron. He sounds like an internet tough guy to me.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

That #PushKofiKingston guy is comedy. There's no way to tell someone nicely that "I'm sorry your favorite wrestler sucks." :lol



WillMark4NewJack said:


> I stumbled across the member picture thread and see no reason what so ever anybody would want to try and fight Bully


Wow, really? You must live in a small city. Or at least a city with small crime.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> That #PushKofiKingston guy is comedy. There's no way to tell someone nicely that "I'm sorry your favorite wrestler sucks." :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really? You must live in a small city.


Nah, But compared to most of the people on here Bully would wipe the floor with most of them


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't think I've seen a literal fist fight ever. Not unless it was a sport on TV. I've seen guys get jumped. I've seen guys get stabbed. I've seen people get blindsided & knocked silly from a punch they didn't see coming. But I've never seen two people that were like "let's take this outside!" & went at it fuckin' 30-style. A fight is a fight, it's not Mark of the Queensbury.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah yeah. Cool.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> That #PushKofiKingston guy is comedy. There's no way to tell someone nicely that "I'm sorry your favorite wrestler sucks." :lol


Yeah Kingston is pretty boring. I can't remember but didn't he win the world title once? :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah. Kofi's never won the world title. Intercontinental four times iirc.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Yeah Kingston is pretty boring. I can't remember but didn't he win the world title once? :lol


No, I don't think so but the way that dude blows him, you would think he was the second coming of Terry Funk or something.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kofi was made for tag team wrestling. High flyer. Poor mic skills. Charisma. Over(ish) don't really buy him as a singles performer. Not even in the upper midcard.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Kofi was made for tag team wrestling. High flyer. Poor mic skills. Charisma. Over(ish) don't really buy him as a singles performer. Not even in the upper midcard.


But...but he has a boom boom legdrop, man!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL nice avatar.

Another one of those wrestlers that likes to grab a megaphone and scream "IM ABOUT TO HIT YOU!" in the moments leading up to his finisher


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Kofi had some great moments tbh, like this:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

That fucking video always gets posted. His greatest moment in six years is throwing paint on a car & then almost slipping in it. Great.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is that kofi's greatest moment unk2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, probably.

I liked it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Listening to "Classic Alternative" station & "Pretty Fly for a White Guy" by The Offspring comes on. I have two thoughts: 1. This pop shit isn't alternative. 2. How the fuck is this "classic?" Then I see that it's fourteen years old already & feel fucking old. I was still in high school Goddamn. Song is stiff fucking terrible though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I when I was growing up I was listening to AC/dc and guns n roses. I must be old or something


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Going out for a bit. Be back on later


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I love listening to Linkin Park songs. 

My favourite song is "How to save a life" by Fray.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Speaking of decently old music... I remember that in 1999 or 2000 I let my friend borrow my car for quick trip to the store. After he had gotten back I went to drive back home. So as I turned the car on I almost had my eardrums blown out by Santana's "Smooth". Fucker turned my radio to full blast. Lessen learnt I never let him borrow my car again.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I when I was growing up I was listening to AC/dc and guns n roses. I must be old or something


The last album I bought on VINYL (that's right) was AC/DC "The Razor's Edge." First CD I ever bought was the black album by Metalica. When was that? 1990? It was around there.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My first concert I ever went to was ACDC's razors edge tour. It was in 1991. I was a bit late to the cd party, my first cd was tool's "Aenima" before that i was still listening to tapes and vinyls


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I still have the old tape or two that I recorded off the radio with some classics.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I still have a sony walkman with a few tapes


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Shit that takes me back. Studied hard and applied myself in Year 5 to get a walkman for Christmas.

Now I can just go on YouTube :/


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Music's so easily accessible these days. Kinda takes the fun out of it. Waiting by the radio for your favourite track to come on then hit record. Can't replace that. Or making your own mixtapes


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Making a mixtape for that chick you were keen on. Ah high school days.

Still, I do love how spoilt we are with music these days. I am not really into the 'new' stuff, i.e the hip-hop, rap and the like, but am loving going back through the classics and getting reacquainted with some gems.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DualShock looks like Vincent Cassell when he was young.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He doesn't look anything like You heard so I dunno what he's on about lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

My wife still has mixtapes I made her nearly 20 years ago

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey witty. 

Hope all is well, just about to watch a moofie.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

All is well
I like moofies
What moofie?
Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Also, why so much hate on Kofi? He does what he does well. 

Midcarder for life isn't anything bad.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Also, why so much hate on Kofi? He does what he does well.
> 
> Midcarder for life isn't anything bad.


He's a babyface

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

whats up boys


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

FEED ME MORE!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, a babyface. 

The thing that "the IWC hates".


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i like kofi, hes a good wrestler im not like the norm on here who thinks faces are boring, the rock isn't boring to me, austin wasn't boring, HBK wasn't boring, Trips wasn't people just love to hate the good guys(as in Babyface)


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I like who I like regardless of the IWC for instance I like Cena

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Because babyfaces in wwe have no personality.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Well, tbh, how can you really make a "different" babyface?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i like what there doing with ryback, a fan fav but doesn't talk much just a pure beast babyface.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

More edgy? :austin


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a dumb comment as you're a part of the IWC too. I liked Rock, Austin, Punk as a face wasn't too bad, Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho. If people dislike him might be to do with the fact he's poor on the mic and isn't a very good worker/wrestler. Everyone has their own reasons for not liking a wrestler. Deal with it


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I guess you're replying to me Bully. :lol

That's just silly, step up pl0x


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

hbk best in ring performer alot of people love him as a heel alot of people loved him as a babyface, his mic skills were way better as a heel tho, alot of wrestlers can pull of both mick foley both good on mic heel or face same with undertaker.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Trips for me has been a fave on the mic

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The thing that most annoys me about the good guys that they always have to kiss up to the crowd.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> The thing that most annoys me about the good guys that they always have to kiss up to the crowd.


Part of the gig

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> The thing that most annoys me about the good guys that they always have to kiss up to the crowd.


to an extent they have to but the only one i can't stand is cena at times just cause he goes on about the crowd every single show we know you wrestle for the people cena. but i do like some of his intense promos


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Cena is actually the only person I like sucking up to the crowd because that is just what Cena does. :cena2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

A good face doesn't need to suck up to the crowd. John Cena is so disliked he gets booed in his hometown wearing a cancer shirt.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> The thing that most annoys me about the good guys that they always have to kiss up to the crowd.


That is, well, dependent on the writers and all. Honestly, a babyface is supposed to be likable, even without doing overly "face" things.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I hate sunny fridays. Everyone's in a good mood, meh.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not a huge Randy Orton fan but he get's some of the best reactions and he doesn't have to suck up to the crowd


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> to an extent they have to but the only one i can't stand is cena at times just cause he goes on about the crowd every single show we know you wrestle for the people cena. but i do like some of his intense promos


Angry Cena is great
Loved the shove of Ziggler 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Well Orton is just awesome.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

legendkiller orton was hes best gimmick. now hes getting stale imo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Orton is the only character damn near the attitude era type of person we have left. 

Also, TNA was ok. Thought we would get more out of the ME. LOL was that luke gallows?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Well, tag teaming with Mysterio and Sin Cara, after saving Cara from a random beatdown...

That is not the Randy Orton way. Ruining the character, right there.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

How is Orton a additude era like character?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Orton will RKO Sheamus, and then flip off the audience. Face? LOLno


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Some say he never really turned face.

His feuds with Barrett, Henry and Cody in late 2011 are a good testament of that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Orton is the only character damn near the attitude era type of person we have left.
> 
> Also, TNA was ok. Thought we would get more out of the ME. LOL was that luke gallows?


Was better than last week I fancy. Yeah "festus"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't really care about labels but he's probably more of a "tweener" but whatever


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOLed when I saw him.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

randy orton is getting stale


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Joseph Parks is gold. Hard to believe it's the same guy who plays Abyss


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> randy orton is getting stale


So's eminem rton


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Full of character that Abyss. (Y)


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> So's eminem rton


lol you still on the whole eminem thing, he hasn't even produced an album, in almost two years. the man is a legend.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> So's eminem rton


double post my bad


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> lol you still on the whole eminem thing, he hasn't even produced an album, in almost two years. *the man is a legend.*


Have to bring back the legendkiller then rton


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Eminem is the GOAT. Always will be.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not even close to being the GOAT. Tupac, biggie, Nas, all finished ahead of him in that goat rapper contest and rightly so. Nowhere near being GOAT lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dr. Dre is pretty thight.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The only one I would put over Em may be BIG L.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dr Dre is garbage too. Same as Snoop. Does anyone in this thread have good taste in music?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> Not even close to being the GOAT. Tupac, biggie, Nas, all finished ahead of him in that goat rapper contest and rightly so. Nowhere near being GOAT lol


id say he is GOAT he gets praised by so many rappers, alot of rappers that are starting looked up to em, hes a white guy and hes making rap his bitch,no offense to anyone but hes the GOAT, if eminem died tomo his record sales would be off the charts and he would pass tupac and biggie even tho imo i think he already has.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well if you think that you're a moron. Best white rapper maybe, best rapper overall? Not even close


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> Dr Dre is garbage too. Same as Snoop. Does anyone in this thread have good taste in music?


aha i don't really like rap that much, im more of a rock/house/beat music i love avicii and skrillex and Steve aoki, but i also like bands like A7X, blink 182, sum 41, LP,SOAD, Slipknot, ABR etc


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dre became shit that's true. But still one of the best producers the Hip Hop industry ever had besides DJ Premier, Timbo, Alchemist and J Dilla.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

All about Lupe here, very good with the lyrics.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah he is a good producer I'll admit that


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> All about Lupe here, very good with the lyrics.


Lupe and Kendrick are the futur but I already gave up with Hip Hop.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> Well if you think that you're a moron. Best white rapper maybe, best rapper overall? Not even close


im a moron cause i have a different opinion then you? damn that logic i don't get


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Can talk about something diffrent instead of shitty rap music?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Lupe and Kendrick are the futur but I already gave up with Hip Hop.


Yeah, Kendrick is pretty cool as well. Lupe I think is moving on after his next album, not sure.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> Can talk about something diffrent instead of shitty rap music?


yes, so anyone get hit by hurricane sandy?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Can talk about something diffrent instead of shitty rap music?


When are you going to get high?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Dr Dre is garbage too. Same as Snoop. Does anyone in this thread have good taste in music?


Sugar Hill Gang forever

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

In about 5 hours.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Shit now you're going back. How about RUN DMC and Grandmaster Flash?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> When are you going to get high?


When his addict friend arrives.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Shit now you're going back. How about RUN DMC and Grandmaster Flash?


The beginning of it all was the best at it's most pure. SHG Run DMC all the old school shit I grew up with even early Beastie Boys is 100x better than the last 2 decades 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> Shit now you're going back. How about RUN DMC and Grandmaster Flash?


RUN DMC had some catchy songs, what about lil kid shit when we were younger like Bow wow and Lil Romeo haa


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No, I go to him. I don't want my house to smell like shit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I know lil bow wow is snoops son but I have no idea who lil romeo is


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I know lil bow wow is snoops son but I have no idea who lil romeo is


Master P's kid? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

thats him


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

ah okay


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Make em say uhhhhhh uuuhhhhh, NA NA NA NA. Classic.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol no Snoop isn't Bow Wow's dad.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Classic?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

speaking of old stuff, lets talk about old tv shows everyone watched, anyone a fan of rugrats or hey arnold when they were akid i think they were the shit. and pokemon and power rangers.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Lol no Snoop isn't Bow Wow's dad.


Just his protgege

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Classic?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Yeah I grew up with No Limit Records.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

danger mouse, banana man, superted, ninja turtles, he man, to name a few


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Littered w/youngins in here lol 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, pretty much. Well I'm going to bed. I have to do stuff tomorrow.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

For me it was He-Man, GI Joe, Starblazers & Robotech 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i loved GI joe, or johny quest, or orignal x-men and spiderman


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> i loved GI joe, or johny quest, or orignal x-men and spiderman


Space Ghost anything Hanna Barbara 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

legendmaker2 said:


> i loved GI joe, or johny quest, or orignal x-men and spiderman












?

The old school X man was cool. Never saw how they beat Apocalypse.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

im a 90's kid so i watched mostly all of the cartoons and shit hah


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

My favourites are basically 99 percent of all the cartoons on Cartoon Network in the late nineties


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

the black dude was my idol during my childhood lol

arnold>*


Not sure if this is the right thread to post it lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

We talking about music? Okay then. *_Edit* And Cartoons. Shoot, I'm always late._




Spoiler: Woo






















Spoiler: ...



Jokes aside, part of me stills likes this song.. :$






Anyway, what's up?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm going to watch Skyfall later.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Speaking of todays hip hop
Don Trip is one of the highlights in the todays shithole called hip hop scene


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hip Hop/Rap is completely trash today. It's sad that I have to rely on most songs that came out over 7 years ago, or Mixtapes like these since nothing good comes out.



Spoiler: .


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

were still talking about hip hop jeeeez aha


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Am having myself a hair band day lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Today I learnt that North Korea has an Art Squad of the Pyongyang Poultry Guidance Bureau. I've been smiling ever since.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Kofi Kingston being terrible has nothing to do with him being a babyface. It has to do with him being terrible. If he were a heel, he would still be terrible. 

John Cena is a babyface & he is good. Rey Mysterio is a babyface & he is good. It's not some hidden agenda by the internet to hate the good guys. It's just that Kofi Kingston is not any good at his job. He is a poor worker & a lackluster promo. There's a reason why he hardly ever has good matches or memorable moments. There's a reason why after six years people still try to post that stupid video of him throwing paint on a car or hitting his terrible leg drop through a table.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Kofi Kingston being terrible has nothing to do with him being a babyface. It has to do with him being terrible. If he were a heel, he would still be terrible.
> 
> John Cena is a babyface & he is good. Rey Mysterio is a babyface & he is good. It's not some hidden agenda by the internet to hate the good guys. It's just that Kofi Kingston is not any good at his job. He is a poor worker & a lackluster promo. There's a reason why he hardly ever has good matches or memorable moments. There's a reason why after six years people still try to post that stupid video of him throwing paint on a car or hitting his terrible leg drop through a table.


Are you lost? 2 nd thread on the left

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> Kofi Kingston being terrible has nothing to do with him being a babyface. It has to do with him being terrible. If he were a heel, he would still be terrible.
> 
> John Cena is a babyface & he is good. Rey Mysterio is a babyface & he is good. It's not some hidden agenda by the internet to hate the good guys. It's just that Kofi Kingston is not any good at his job. He is a poor worker & a lackluster promo. There's a reason why he hardly ever has good matches or memorable moments. There's a reason why after six years people still try to post that stupid video of him throwing paint on a car or hitting his terrible leg drop through a table.


But remember the RR thing he did? Kofi is a great athletic individual.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Kofi Kingston being terrible has nothing to do with him being a babyface. It has to do with him being terrible. If he were a heel, he would still be terrible.
> 
> *John Cena is a babyface & he is good.* Rey Mysterio is a babyface & he is good. It's not some hidden agenda by the internet to hate the good guys. It's just that Kofi Kingston is not any good at his job. He is a poor worker & a lackluster promo. There's a reason why he hardly ever has good matches or memorable moments. There's a reason why after six years people still try to post that stupid video of him throwing paint on a car or hitting his terrible leg drop through a table.


Well, let's not get ahead of ourselves here


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bootycall.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Bootycall.


Of age this time? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Are you lost? 2 nd thread on the left


I'm not lost at all. I just logged in today for the first time & I don't give a fuck about the rap conversation, so I'm going back to the Kofi convo because I slept through it all.

And Whap, John Cena has more good matches on his resume than almost anyone else on the roster. He might not have a midas touch but he is certainly more than capable. You can say it is because he gets a lot of opportunity & a chance to shine but he never drops the ball. He's right where he should be.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I'm not lost at all. I just logged in today for the first time & I don't give a fuck about the rap conversation, so I'm going back to the Kofi convo because I slept through it all.
> 
> And Whap, John Cena has more good matches on his resume than almost anyone else on the roster. He might not have a midas touch but he is certainly more than capable. You can say it is because he gets a lot of opportunity & a chance to shine but he never drops the ball. He's right where he should be.


Sorry for asking 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Won't lie, the avy is funny.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Of age this time?


When none of them is up for it 2night I've to pull out my Phonelist for emergencys. 16 - 60 years old.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> When none of them is up for it 2night I've to pull out my Phonelist for emergencys. 16 - 60 years old.


Nice tight age range lol 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I had a dream last night where I got a free ticket to go to space but I was afraid to go because I might die, then I decided I wanted to go but then I went into a locker room and started doing jumping jacks, then I woke up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

What was your day like after you woke up?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Calling it now: Russo booked your dream


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

North Korea has an Art Squad of the Pyongyang Poultry Guidance Bureau. 

Am I the only one who thinks this is amazing?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Calling it now: Russo booked your dream


:russo


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> I had a dream last night where I got a free ticket to go to space but I was afraid to go because I might die, then I decided I wanted to go but then I went into a locker room and started doing jumping jacks, then I woke up.


Acid before bed is never a good idea 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> What was your day like after you woke up?


Pretty awful since I had no internet or tv or phone access, but at least I had food for thought.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats going on in here today?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Whats going on in here today?


Sup Chapo?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Not long home from work, pouring outside so jumped in to my onesie and watching Aliens in my new comfy computer chair.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Not long home from work, pouring outside so jumped in to my onesie and watching Aliens in my new comfy computer chair.


Onesie?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Not me, but the same onesie.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I bet Wit can't wait to get home and toke up.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Not me, but the same onesie.


Lol that's great!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What's up people?

So anyway, sorry if someone has noticed this before, but if no one has it should be interesting.



> http://prowrestlingforum.yuku.com/topic/60/Fuck-Wrestling-Forum-and-it-s-shitty-admins#.UJRGh2dSF8w




Pathetic :lmao


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Making an account and getting ready to fuck that forum up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Holy crap, that's not mystical, is it?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Holy crap, that's not mystical, is it?


Who else had a "problem" with Samantha in this forum? Yep, it's him. 



Whap Me Jungles said:


> Making an account and getting ready to fuck that forum up.


You know, although it's a low move, I might join you just to see how they react.

I wonder who was/is SuperiorQuality in this forum. From the posts I've seen from him there he's a complete flap-mouthed mam-met.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I should ask him how it feels to be admin. :side:

The fuck? everyone is moderator.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Definitely Not WMJ said:


> They don't hate everyone who joined after 2009. They just hate inbred knob whores like you.
> 
> WrestlingForum may have its flaws, but let's face it. If you couldn't cut it on such a flawed forum, you need to get off the internet and get back to sucking your mama's dick.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


I know what I'm going to do. GIve me 5 minutes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao at the user name. LOL I find it odd that he would choose a name in relation to headliner's.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Watch, this is how you temporarily destroy a forum that completely fails. Give me 10 minutes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I hope that's not the Nitemare I know.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

It has begun. 

I'm not done yet.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh. NoyK's big plan is to post 3D turds all over the forum.

I am at disappoint.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Oh. NoyK's big plan is to post 3D turds all over the forum.
> 
> I am at disappoint.



That is just the start. And well it's not like those turds are in a place they don't belong now.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Pathetic :lmao


Maybe so, but it's a bit hypocritical of you to call people out on this sort of thing, even if you are an expert in making yourself look like an idiot and should be able to state what's pathetic and what's not.

You're really not helping people to forget what a dick head you've been by acting like you're above this sort of shit. Maybe you should act a bit more humble, then people wouldn't keep giving you shit which you have moaned about? Just a suggestion.

As for your sig, I really hope that you can see the irony in it.







Otherwise, just carry on with what you're doing jobbers, this thread has entertained me a lot in the past week or so (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Alrighty, I'm done. Long time since I haven't done something like that. Couldn't bother going there and post witty insults, not worth it.

Anyway moving on.

Is this week's Smackdown worth to watch for those who have watched it?


Edit: Oh and sorry AB, 
if your reply was directed to me I am 
afraid you are on my Ignore list. 
My apologies.​


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So, no war of the wrestling boards? unk3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> So, no war of the wrestling boards? unk3


If that is even considered a Wrestling board. I'm done anyway, not wasting more than the 5 minutes I did in there. I can't wait to see their reaction. 

On a secondary note, why did you change your avatar RS? The one before was one of my favorite avatars in this forum.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ the post of ColtViper
Looks familiar
http://prowrestlingforum.yuku.com/topic/60/Fuck-Wrestling-Forum-and-it-s-shitty-admins#.UJWoEGIn3Tp


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys. Love you all guys xD

Edi: repeated guys 2 times, im wasted.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe I join the site just for the lulz


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Alrighty, I'm done. Long time since I haven't done something like that.
> 
> Anyway moving on.
> 
> ...


Noyk obviously read what I wrote, otherwise why would he assume that I was conversing with him seeing as this is the first time that I've communicated with him in rants since _that_ thread. The guy is so transparent.

...and lol at the guy putting me on his ignore list because I ripped apart his terrible thread about Big Show in the Raw section a few days ago. He was communicating with me back then until he realised what he was saying was ridiculous. Amusing to see that he's butthurt over that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Hey guys. Love you all guys xD
> 
> Edi: repeated guys 2 times, im wasted.


Dunk, I think you should go to sleep before you wake up in a buoy randomly in the middle of the sea. 


Hmm.. RevolverSnake. ColtViper. I see what you did there. unk


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Andrebaker feuding with Noyk?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Andrebaker feuding with Noyk?


No. I've already destroyed the guy twice. Would be cruel to carry on such a one sided 'feud'. 

In all honesty I don't care either way for the guy, I just wanted to point out how he can improve because I think that everybody deserves a second chance.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

i don't know if yo're going to read this Sono, but I'm moments away from watching _Enter the Void_. :draper


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Such shit being spewed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No way that's Nitemare.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Checked the new forum and there are plenty new members.
Some guy called ShualDock joined. This is his avatar


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Eminem is the GOAT. Always will be.


You're an idiot



SonoShion said:


> Dre became shit that's true. But still one of the best producers the Hip Hop industry ever had besides DJ Premier, Timbo, Alchemist and J Dilla.


I stand corrected



swagger_ROCKS said:


> All about Lupe here, very good with the lyrics.


Lupe is a borderline psychopath, and he put out an awful album in "Lasers" and blamed it on the label when it got bad feedback. He wanted to get known more so I'm not hating, F&L2 part 1 was a 8/10 but not even in my top 5 rap albums of the year



SonoShion said:


> Lupe and Kendrick are the futur but I already gave up with Hip Hop.


Nah, Lupe said he's making 2 more albums and he's done iirc. Kendrick is, though



DualShock said:


> Speaking of todays hip hop
> Don Trip is one of the highlights in the todays shithole called hip hop scene


Don Trip's only good song is letter to my son, he BOMBED in the BET cypher



NoyK said:


> Hip Hop/Rap is completely trash today. It's sad that I have to rely on most songs that came out over 7 years ago, or Mixtapes like these since nothing good comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


You know one of the best debut albums ever just came out, right?



AndreBaker said:


> No. I've already destroyed the guy twice. Would be cruel to carry on such a one sided 'feud'.
> 
> In all honesty I don't care either way for the guy, I just wanted to point out how he can improve because I think that everybody deserves a second chance.


:lmao

and lol at that shitty forum


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This forum is ECW and that forum is 1997-era WWF, but with sizes reversed.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup boys? I love my weed. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Somebody give me some back story to this AndreBaker/NoyK feud?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I question why the fuck y'all talking to & allowing that [email protected] to remain in this thread, after the multiple "I quit" threads and PM's he's sent out over the past month, on top of the lies he told & the posing as a girl on gaming sites.

Seriously, y'all suddenly "friends" with him now?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> I question why the fuck y'all talking to & allowing that [email protected] to remain in this thread, after the multiple "I quit" threads and PM's he's sent out over the past month, on top of the lies he told & the posing as a girl on gaming sites.
> 
> Seriously, y'all suddenly "friends" with him now?


Posed as a girl?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Posed as a girl?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


Yeah, which really fucked me up because after people started shitting on him for telling so many lies, he attributes it to not acting normal self and says he never does online. For some reason, that possessed him to tell us he poses as a girl on gaming sites for his own entertainment and actually thought it was cool.

And he reps himself.

If he just posted and never acted the way he did, it would be fine. But, he got butthurt over us being "jobbers", claiming it affected how people viewed him, quit multiple times and now desperately wants to fit back in. He's too much of a tryhard.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I question why the fuck y'all talking to & allowing that [email protected] to remain in this thread, after the multiple "I quit" threads and PM's he's sent out over the past month, on top of the lies he told & the posing as a girl on gaming sites.
> 
> Seriously, y'all suddenly "friends" with him now?


I've been ignoring him. 
Actually, most of us have.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am going to be brutally honest with you guys.

This is not going to be easy, but I have this stuck in my throat, in this case maybe fingers but..... I fucking love you all. Im being overly repetitive but I am so wasted that I have the urge to tell you all how you all are my fav part of the day.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> I've been ignoring him.
> Actually, most of us have.


pretty much


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> I question why the fuck y'all talking to & allowing that [email protected] to remain in this thread, after the multiple "I quit" threads and PM's he's sent out over the past month, on top of the lies he told & the posing as a girl on gaming sites.
> 
> Seriously, y'all suddenly "friends" with him now?


This is what makes me laugh. When it was suddenly taboo to like the guy all of these jobbers (I know there are a couple of exceptions either way) started to distance themselves from him. Now that the heat has died down these guys have done a complete turn once again, almost to the point of rotating on the fucking spot.

...and it's not as if Noyk has changed at all, he still posts some very sketchy sounding stories and also acts as if he's above others despite having proved himself to be one of the oddest posters on the forum

Don't get me wrong, I could tolerate him given time as long as he acts a bit more humble and doesn't act so hypocritical, but right now he's just being the same as before, yet some people believe he's changed. Weird really.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> This is what makes me laugh. When it was suddenly taboo to like the guy all of these jobbers (I know there are a couple of exceptions either way) started to distance themselves from him. Now that the heat has died down these guys have done a complete turn once again, almost to the point of rotating on the fucking spot.
> 
> ...and it's not as if Noyk has changed at all, he still posts some very sketchy sounding stories and also acts as if he's above others despite having proved himself to be one of the oddest posters on the forum
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I could tolerate him given time as long as he acts a bit more humble and doesn't act so hypocritical, but right now he's just being the same as before, yet some people believe he's changed. Weird really.


This has WWE logic written all over the place


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> This has WWE logic written all over the place


Well, we are on a wrestling forum after all!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I question why the fuck y'all talking to & allowing that [email protected] to remain in this thread, after the multiple "I quit" threads and PM's he's sent out over the past month, on top of the lies he told & the posing as a girl on gaming sites.
> 
> Seriously, y'all suddenly "friends" with him now?



The real question is why everyone doesn't hate you, dick elephant.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> This is what makes me laugh. When it was suddenly taboo to like the guy all of these jobbers (I know there are a couple of exceptions either way) started to distance themselves from him. Now that the heat has died down these guys have done a complete turn once again, almost to the point of rotating on the fucking spot.
> 
> ...and it's not as if Noyk has changed at all, he still posts some very sketchy sounding stories and also acts as if he's above others despite having proved himself to be one of the oddest posters on the forum
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I could tolerate him given time as long as he acts a bit more humble and doesn't act so hypocritical, but right now he's just being the same as before, yet some people believe he's changed. Weird really.


Exactly.

I mean it's clear as hell he's trying hard as hell to fit in and some people here are willing to accept him. But, the minute somebody like Cat comes in here and starts shitting on him again, it's like everybody falls in suit. I've seen no improvement from him and thats because he always was and still is a try hard.


@Dunk20

If we're the favorite part of your day, your life must really suck and you have no friends.

But real talk, I get a few laughs here, myself.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> The real question is why everyone doesn't hate you, dick elephant.


The real question is WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU???


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a leetle drunk as well, and one of my ears is all blocked up so I can't hear shit out of it. All that waxy build up sounds delightful.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> The real question is WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU???


Someone who isn't a complete botched cumshot. You?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Thou art a droning clay-brained hedgepig.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> The real question is why everyone doesn't hate you, dick elephant.


El Chapo is one of the better wrestling posters so he's fine by me, and that's coming from somebody who didn't see eye to eye with him long before he had that first dickish run in rants. Having said that, I must say that he makes good posts in here now.



El Chapo said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I mean it's clear as hell he's trying hard as hell to fit in and some people here are willing to accept him. But, the minute somebody like Cat comes in here and starts shitting on him again, it's like everybody falls in suit. I've seen no improvement from him and thats because he always was and still is a try hard.


Cat has that effect on certain people because they're scared of her tearing them apart when she's on her game. Some people care way too much about rep and being liked around here, so that's my theory as to why people fall in line so easily when the more respected posters come in and fire away. I like Cat but I've had some epic arguments with her and I'm not going to tag along with everything she says because I don't care what people think of me in general. People either don't know their own minds or are just too timid to back up their thoughts with posts on here.

The guy hasn't improved at all and it puzzles me as to why some just accept him again after all of the bullshit.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate you all equally.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I hate you all equally.


(Y)


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Again, I haven't really noticed anyone replying to NoyK.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Again, I haven't really noticed anyone replying to NoyK.


Bully, R.K.O Peep, JT Martin and CMWit are some names just from the top of my head. There may be others but I don't know without looking. I know the first three shat all over Noyk at one point but have changed their stance since then. I'm not sure about CMWit though because I don't remember him turning on Noyk at all.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You are all ignoring the fact that I love you so, no cookies fo y today.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Bully, R.K.O Peep, JT Martin and CMWit are some names just from the top of my head. There may be others but I don't know without looking. I know the first three shat all over Noyk at one point but have changed their stance since then. I'm not sure about CMWit though because I don't remember him turning on Noyk at all.


JT Martin, RKO Peep, Sono and Anderson were the ones defending him in the original burial thread and only the first 2 still reply to him I think


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I like noyk.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate NoyK.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ether said:


> JT Martin, RKO Peep, Sono and Anderson were the ones defending him in the original burial thread and only the first 2 still reply to him I think


Yeah, the first two guys were defending him but soon distanced themselves from him when he revealed more things about himself. Now they act as if he's fine again which is weird. I have no idea about those other two guys in all honesty.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Meh, maybe I haven't been really paying attention.

I think that only JT Martin has stayed true through all of this NoyK business.

But we are talking about him too much already.

We've got other issues.
Apparently, RS is a massive hater.

Execute him quickly, Y/N?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I hate NoyK.


I like you.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Fuck you Zankman and fuck you Dunk.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

RS is just in full on gimmick mode. It's funny that some people still miss that point.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> RS is just in full on gimmick mode. It's funny that some people still miss that point.


RS is my favorite gimmick poster. :lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is no gimmick, you fucking piece of shit. Seriosuly fuck off, Andre.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

He loves me too. Thats how our relation goes.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> RS is my favorite gimmick poster. :lol


I don't go along with that train of thought but he must be commended in terms of persistance. The gimmick posters have really died out here recently, Goon has gone politics mad and Carcass is banned, so there isn't really any competition.



RevolverSnake said:


> This is no gimmick, you fucking piece of shit. Seriosuly fuck off, Andre.


(Y)

Adopting that as my new trait in honour of Greek_Kane_Fan. Somedays I really wish that I hadn't buried him, he was such a good source of unintentional comedy


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Who is Dunk talking to?

He's been making random posts for a while now.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Who is Dunk talking to?
> 
> He's been making random posts for a while now.


hes drrrrrink!11


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Give me a break. I'm hammered. You all love me as much as I love you all


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunk is just a gay ass fegget


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Adopting that as my new trait in honour of Greek_Kane_Fan. Somedays I really wish that I hadn't buried him, he was such a good source of unintentional comedy


What happened to him? I miss seeing him post in the tennis thread, he brought some entertainment into that thread.

Also, lol at Mystical making a Rant about Wrestling forum.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck you.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kane


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan was one of the biggest perverts here.

Or, well, one that was willing to "publicly" mention it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Revolversnake, why dont u like me, u fucker!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

iirc correctly, he made a thread about the hottest tennis players. He also made a euro thread about girls or something.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just hate people in general.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I feel insulted for having you considering me a person.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Give me a bro hug Dunk. Snake I'll kill you


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Cat has that effect on certain people because they're scared of her tearing them apart when she's on her game. Some people care way too much about rep and being liked around here, so that's my theory as to why people fall in line so easily when the more respected posters come in and fire away. I like Cat but I've had some epic arguments with her and I'm not going to tag along with everything she says because I don't care what people think of me in general. People either don't know their own minds or are just too timid to back up their thoughts with posts on here.
> 
> The guy hasn't improved at all and it puzzles me as to why some just accept him again after all of the bullshit.


I am sure Cat remembers how I acted in the beginning but this was all months ago.
To be honest the atmosphere in this thread and the whole forum is so great like in no other forum I was before, there are actually no users here that I dislike except the fool in the GOAT thread who posts constantly catchphrases.
I don't fall in line when she posts because I am scared or something, the real reason is that she seems like a cool girl so why should I act that I dislike her when this is not the case.
Same with SXE. We had some arguments months ago and this is over so why should I act like a butthurt bitch because of something that happened months ago when I have no problems with him now. Why should I act like a dickhead when I have no problems with them?

As for NoyK. I have no problem with him, some comments were entertaining in the chastity thread you created Andre or in this jobbers thread but to be honest, NoyK did nothing bad to me to make me so angry that I am still mad. I communicate with him just like with every other user here.
With Sheamus it was different, he tried to make a fool of me by sending me some weird messages only to contradict himself the next second.
You said Andre that Chapo is a really good poster. You said that because this is your opinion, not because I, or somebody else, said that he is a good poster.
Same goes with NoyK. When I post that he is an idiot it would be because of me and not because someone else said that.
When Cat responds I will be silent but not because I am scared (why should I be scared, she doesn't look like Apocalyptico LOL) it would be because I will enjoy this. Cat proved that she is always entertaining in rants and it would be interesting to see if NoyK can respond.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Just say no.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Samoon said:


> What happened to him? I miss seeing him post in the tennis thread, he brought some entertainment into that thread.
> 
> Also, lol at Mystical making a Rant about Wrestling forum.


I made a rant about him and all of his ridiculous posts. It started off with his theory on Owen Hart's death which was so fucked up that it was comedy gold. The guy actually thought that the Ambulance WWE used at Over The Edge 99 was the actual on site one and that's why Owen died because they wouldn't use it to take him to hospital. I feel bad for laughing because of the traumatic subject, but I don't know how anybody could be that stupid.

The thread turned into something of a tribute to him and all of his nonsensical sports predictions. Saying Greece had a great chance to win gold at the olympics in basketball, then a couple of days later they failed to even qualify for the actual games in London! He was just so stupid at times and it was totally hilarious.

I haven't seen him on here eversince that rant, so it's either a coincidence, rage quit or he's just hiding really well. I feel bad to be honest because he was a legitimately nice guy despite being very dumb and naive. I hope he comes back.

(Y)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Just say no.


I just decided that we are now officially married. You are my straight husband.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

DualShock said:


> I am sure Cat remembers how I acted in the beginning but this was all months ago.
> To be honest the atmosphere in this thread and the whole forum is so great like in no other forum I was before, there are actually no users here that I dislike except the fool in the GOAT thread who posts constantly catchphrases.
> I don't fall in line when she posts because I am scared or something, the real reason is that she seems like a cool girl so why should I act that I dislike her when this is not the case.
> Same with SXE. We had some arguments months ago and this is over so why should I act like a butthurt bitch because of something that happened months ago when I have no problems with him now. Why should I act like a dickhead when I have no problems with them?
> ...


You wasn't even in my thoughts when I made that post to be honest because I've always seen you as somebody who speaks (writes) his own mind and doesn't give a fuck about things really. I mean come on, if you cared what the majority thought of you then there's no way that you would have Russo plastered all over your avi and sig because he's seen as the anti-christ to the 'iwc'.

To be fair I remember you arguing with Cat a fair bit before, no? I must agree that she's one of the most entertaining posters, no questions asked.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thousands of roses and lots of chocolate truffles. Godiva, and oysters in the half-shell.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

My husband knows poetry


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

We'll get Annie Leibovitz. And we'll have to get someone to videotape. Dunk, we should do it.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Since DualShock mentioned him, I'll just bring it up too: sXE Maverick is eh cool guy, doesn't afraid of anything. 

Seriously though, he has actually event spent a decent amount of time in this thread. He seems like a cool dude, though, he sometimes randomly goes overboard with some of the things he says.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't really interacted with SXE that much but he has made me legit lol quite a few times.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

A marriage just happened.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> I made a rant about him and all of his ridiculous posts. It started off with his theory on Owen Hart's death which was so fucked up that it was comedy gold. The guy actually thought that the Ambulance WWE used at Over The Edge 99 was the actual on site one and that's why Owen died because they wouldn't use it to take him to hospital. I feel bad for laughing because of the traumatic subject, but I don't know how anybody could be that stupid.
> 
> The thread turned into something of a tribute to him and all of his nonsensical sports predictions. Saying Greece had a great chance to win gold at the olympics in basketball, then a couple of days later they failed to even qualify for the actual games in London! He was just so stupid at times and it was totally hilarious.
> 
> ...


I remember reading that Rant. It was hilarious. He still posted after that rant, I've seen him post in the tennis thread after that rant, then after a few days he left.

He also said Greece had a good chance to win the Euro if I am not wrong. The most hilarious thing he said is that Baghdatis( a tennis player ranked 33 in the world) still had a chance to win a grand slam. Only the top 4 won a grand slam this year and he thought that someone ranked 33 in the world can win a grand slam. That is so stupid.
Him posting (Y) after every post was really annoying.
With that being said I also hope he comes back, his post were hilarious to read.



Zankman Jack said:


> Since DualShock mentioned him, I'll just bring it up too: sXE Maverick is eh cool guy, doesn't afraid of anything.
> 
> Seriously though, he has actually event spent a decent amount of time in this thread. He seems like a cool dude, though, he sometimes randomly goes overboard with some of the things he says.


This. His posts are fun to read and he made legit lol a few times.

DualShock imo is a great poster, he isn't an ass kisser and isn't afraid to speak his mind. His post are fun to read as well.

As for Noyk, I don't really give a shit about him anymore.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The only prob i have with maverick is that he says people care about red rep a lot but he is the main harrasser in that department.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dunk slowly working his way to the shit list.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

LOl at you lurkers rating posters in here.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> A marriage just happened.


On The Patty Winters Show this morning the topic was Beautiful Teenage Lesbians, which I found so erotic I had to stay home, missing a meeting, jerk off twice.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Samoon said:


> I remember reading that Rant. It was hilarious. He still posted after that rant, I've seen him post in the tennis thread after that rant, then after a few days he left.
> 
> He also said Greece had a good chance to win the Euro if I am not wrong. The most hilarious thing he said is that Baghdatis( a tennis player ranked 33 in the world) still had a chance to win a grand slam. Only the top 4 won a grand slam this year and he thought that someone ranked 33 in the world can win a grand slam. That is so stupid.
> Him posting (Y) after every post was really annoying.
> ...


Hopefully he's okay regardless of why he left. Like I said before I feel a bit bad about that rant because he's decent lad, a bit of a 'Tim nice but dim' character. Yeah I remember him predicting that Greece would win the Euros, yet at the same time he was proved right in believing that Greece could beat Russia when we all laughed at him, although even a broken watch is correct twice a day.

DualShock is a great poster who makes excellent points while managing to be hilarious at the same time. Always got time for that guy.

Anyway, enough with the e-cock sucking, I need to balance this out you set of utterly worthless and despicable cunt jobbers. Fuck you all until you're bleeding.

That's better (Y)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I hope that's not the Nitemare I know.


I'm a little late for this but I thought the exact same thing. LOL Nitemare


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> LOl at you lurkers rating posters in here.







We're taking over!!!

Funnily enough the Meanie was also in the job squad.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I have no idea who AndreBaker is, but I like him now. :lol


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Dunk slowly working his way to the shit list.


I'm not afraid of maverick. I'm married with RS now. If you're talking about that rep shit again then I seriously don't give a shit about it. As long as Im not banned and I give my own opinions regarding how I feel about you guys then I'm great. I like you all. Maverick? Still deciding.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I love you too.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I'm not afraid of maverick. I'm married with RS now. If you're talking about that rep shit again then I seriously don't give a shit about it. As long as Im not banned and I give my own opinions regarding how I feel about you guys then I'm great. I like you all. Maverick? Still deciding.


If you didn't give a shit about rep, then why you complained when Maverick red repped you?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't talk trash to my boy.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Samoon said:


> If you didn't give a shit about rep, then why you complained when Maverick red repped you?


It wasn't about the red rep but more so in what it represents. I think that if you red rep someone it means you don't like that poster or the post. 
If I really cared for the way he reps me I wouldn't be bringing this up again. I know that he might red rep me again if he reads this but I seriously don't care if he does just because he can. It's opinions, he shall have his own. 

The only reason why I would be upset to have red rep is because I wouldn't be able to green rep people, not the other way around.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I'm not afraid of maverick. I'm married with RS now. If you're talking about that rep shit again then I seriously don't give a shit about it. As long as Im not banned and I give my own opinions regarding how I feel about you guys then I'm great. I like you all. Maverick? Still deciding.


Wut da hayell?

I ain't say nothing about rep. I implied you're slowly going on the shit list because of your "drunken posts", which don't seem very drunken at all. 

And I never said nothing about Maverick but the fact that you brought him up, I can just imagine it has to do with him red repping you and based solely on that, I'm gonna red rep you now.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm sorry if I don't miss the right letters in my keyboard enough to make you believe I'm drunk. Well El Chapo, all I have to say to reply to that is a simple ok. Ok?

I'm going to sleep now. Still drunk, still able to type with skill? Ahah. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Good Night you fucking bitch.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I'm sorry if I don't miss the right letters in my keyboard enough to make you believe I'm drunk. Well El Chapo, all I have to say to reply to that is a simple ok. Ok?
> 
> I'm going to sleep now. Still drunk, still able to type with skill? Ahah. See you tomorrow.


Take yo fake, drunk ass to sleep.

I must spread my rep.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

lol drunk


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm just saying, when I'm drunk, I can think of 1,209 better things to do than ramble on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Name 1003.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Heiden, Heidenreich, Hei-den-reich Heiden, Heidenreich, Hei-den-reich Heiden-reich, Heiden-reich Heiden, Heidenreich Heidenreich Heidenreich Heiden, Heidenreich,﻿ Hei-den-reich Heiden, Heidenreich, Hei-den-reich Heiden-reich, Heiden-reich Heiden, Heidenreich Heidenreich


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:cena


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Anybody know what DesolationRow does for a living? I'm afraid to ask him myself.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think he works for a sex hotline.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Probably something kewl


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Where is he anyway, I haven't seen his posts in a while?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

He's always chatting in the chatbox about the Giants.

Speaking of the chatbox, I cancelled my subscription and it was supposed to be over like a few days ago. Oh well, as long as I'm not getting charged.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

What's goin on in here? Was I supposed to stop talking to NOYK? lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DAMN!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup LM2?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

DesoRow is one interesting fella


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> He's always chatting in the chatbox about the Giants.
> 
> Speaking of the chatbox, I cancelled my subscription and it was supposed to be over like a few days ago. Oh well, as long as I'm not getting charged.


You could easily pay the one-off payment of $10 and not have to keep renewing


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

So Dunk and RS are married?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Drunken shenanigans.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Holy shit. :side:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Just took a bit of weed to get Snake seduced by a man. This won't go well.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Drunken shenanigans leads to spilt food. That is how you get ants. We don't want ants.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Snake, hows the marriage? LOL


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Morning.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How are you, you alco?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Morning.


Morning Mr.Snake.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

drunk20


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I saw in the other rant someone with a Mystical photo with the bleach thing. What did he do this time?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I approve of anything Penny related.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sono are you there? Enter the Void was amazing. What an experience.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed this ride. I hope you guys watched it on a big screen, high and on high volume. I couldn't think clear for a couple of days after this.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd sing soft kitty to Penny. Then massage her kitty :side:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Sup guys

Wanna get high again but without drugs?
Get close to the monitor, watch this video on full screen and enjoy


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

How are we all? :3


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SonoShion said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey jobbers, how are you. Still hate me for no reason or can we be friendsies?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Whether you're Sheamus or not, I don't hate you. No bad karma posts = Not a bad poster = Thus, not worth flaming.

Besides, your name is Fluffykins. That is brilliance in itself.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^
lol.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought this thread was dedicated to kofi, 3mb, santino etc. 
Seems i was wrong.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

No, this is the thread that's keeping every other rant from being immediately de-railed. Every single post.

It's a good concept (in theory, at least)


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

So it's a martyr thread, keeping bad posters here instead of them infesting other threads? Nice.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

No, it is not. 

It's like a place to hang out and post random discussions.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Then what is it doing in rants, and not someplace like Games/Trivia or Anything?


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Just decided to read the first post and that pretty much answered my question.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Then what is it doing in rants, and not someplace like Games/Trivia or Anything?


After 12271 posts finally someone realizes this


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

DualShock said:


> After 12271 posts finally someone realizes this


i think it was made in rants because it's, if i understood correctly, it is the only place where you can flame


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ian Collins said:


> i think it was made in rants because it's, if i understood correctly, it is the only place where you can flame


You are right. Take your best shot


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

My fucking eyes.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> My fucking eyes.


Sorry
Let me fix it


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fair play.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How's everybody doing?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you watch skyfall?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Those chinese gentlemen had me rolling. Fuck you and the horse you rode in on was gold too.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Did you watch skyfall?


Yeah it was fucking brilliant.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That is good to hear.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You gonna check it out yourself?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

It wasn't brilliant. It was brilliant for a casual Filmconsumer. Typical popcornflick with a good scenery and score. Though I felt entertained through the 140 mins. Also the opening song was great, made me feel pumped for it. I'd give it a 7.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh the opening song was awesome. I'm not an obsessive James Bond fan by any means but this film was really enjoyable to me. It also helped that the villain win the film was outstanding.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The whole intro from that song, to the awesome graphics was great. Set a good tone.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I wished it would never end.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you enjoy the big action finale in the Skyfall house?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TONIGHT I will be watching a performance from this man:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SonoShion said:


> It wasn't brilliant. It was brilliant for a casual Filmconsumer. Typical popcornflick with a good scenery and score. Though I felt entertained through the 140 mins. Also the opening song was great, made me feel pumped for it. I'd give it a 7.


A 7?


Fuck you.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not really. I marked for Shanghai and Macao though, such a beauty.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I ordered James Bond's phone last night (Xperia T). Bit funny because I cannot stand James Bond.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Daniel Craig, Pierce Bronsan, and Sean Connery are my favorite Bond actors.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> A 7?
> 
> 
> Fuck you.



Okay, I didn't want to do it but I just went to IMDb and rated it a 1 !


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

So I finally finished watching god-damn Hell in a Cell.
It has made me realize what WWE's main problem is: They ruin what can be good.

My two main issues:
1. Why the hell was Sheamus vs Show NOT a HiaC match? It had a big fight feel, and the crowd was into it. Way to make it less special...
2. The spot after the ME - EVERYONE was hoping, me included, that Ryback was gonna drill Punk through the Cell's roof and onto the mat... But nope. I don't want to be that guy, BUT... If this was the Attitude Era or the Ruthless Agression Era, he would've gone through that Cell. 
Since that didn't happen, the finish came off as a massive tease. What a letdown.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> So I finally finished watching god-damn Hell in a Cell.
> It has made me realize what WWE's main problem is: They ruin what can be good.
> 
> My two main issues:
> ...


You do realise that if Punk went through the cage roof, so would've Ryback? You want to see someone crippled or what?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Oh the opening song was awesome. I'm not an obsessive James Bond fan by any means but this film was really enjoyable to me. *It also helped that the villain win* the film was outstanding.


I love it when the villain wins but come on that is a massive spoiler.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The new Hell In A Cell is too high for spots like that Zank. There's no way anyone would get out of one with less than minor injuries.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK said:


> The new Hell In A Cell is too high for spots like that Zank. There's no way anyone would get out of one with less than minor injuries.


Shut the fuck up, bitch.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Snake, how does the day after the void feel?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Every time I see NoyK post I get closer and closer to shooting myself. Yes, that's how far it's gone.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Snake, how does the day after the void feel?


I feel like shit.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome. A massive steak with a blood-red expensive wine should do it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you think Dorsia serves something like that?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

It's hidden in the menu but if you tell the waiter I recommended it to you, you'll be surprised.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome, thanks. :draper


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Every time I see NoyK post I get closer and closer to shooting myself. Yes, that's how far it's gone.


I'm glad i'm not the only one. Fuck him.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

That Notre Dame drive ending in only three points just pissed me off. GRRR!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I'm a little late for this but I thought the exact same thing. LOL Nitemare


LOL apparently Nitemare is a popular fella.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Have y'all seen The Walking Dead? It's better than Breaking Bad. And I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Have y'all seen The Walking Dead? It's better than Breaking Bad. And I didn't think that was possible.


I never watch anything on television anymore as I like to watch things at my leisure. I'm currently on the second half of season six of The Sopranos. Like five or six more episodes & I'll have officially seen every episode. Just from what I have seen already, there's no question it's my favorite show ever.

After that, I think I'm starting Mad Men. I don't really care about Walking Dead as I'm not into the whole zombies craze. After Mad Men, I'll probably either check out Breaking Bad or Dexter.

There's a lot of shows that had pretty good word-of-mouth that I didn't see. Rescue Me, Deadwood, The Shield, even newer stuff like Sons of Anarchy or Hell on Wheels. I know there's a couple more I'm forgetting too.

It's apparent all the good writers switched from movies to television. Everything at the theater is trash & everything on TV is like the best dramatic series ever. Sans buckets of shit like True Blood or LOST. No idea how those shitty shows became so popular.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Have y'all seen The Walking Dead? It's better than Breaking Bad. And I didn't think that was possible.


SPLITTER.


But yeah, I seen it. Depends on what particulars you are judging them on. Breaking Bad has far superior characterisation, but then they only have to focus on two main characters, whereas Walking Dead has one main character who is on a par with Walter/Jesse but that's it. The others are cool but we don't really, really know them like we know Jesse, Walt and Rick.

Walking Dead has more action, but the Breaking Bad action, when it comes, is really fucking intense.

I put them together, personally, but they are equals for different reasons.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AndreBaker said:


> (Y)
> 
> Adopting that as my new trait in honour of Greek_Kane_Fan. Somedays I really wish that I hadn't buried him, he was such a good source of unintentional comedy


Dammit, what the hell did you do to GKF?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Have y'all seen The Walking Dead? It's better than Breaking Bad. And I didn't think that was possible.


lol shut up.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> SPLITTER.
> 
> 
> But yeah, I seen it. Depends on what particulars you are judging them on. Breaking Bad has far superior characterisation, but then they only have to focus on two main characters, whereas Walking Dead has one main character who is on a par with Walter/Jesse but that's it. The others are cool but we don't really, really know them like we know Jesse, Walt and Rick.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. My only complaint about The Walking Dead is why don't they call them Zombies, Is it a copyright issue?

Do you know where I can download Season 5 of Breaking Bad and Season 3 of The Walking Dead?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Anark said:


> The others are cool but we don't really, really know them like we know Jesse, Walt and *Rick.*














You_heard? said:


> Do you know where I can download Season 5 of Breaking Bad and Season 3 of The Walking Dead?


Currently watching Season 5 on Netflix. Get a free trial and watch on the PS3 app.

Not sure about Walking Dead though.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> lol shut up.


Lol I have to watch Season 5 of Breaking Bad before I can judge it fully. TBH Breaking Bad had me emotionally invested to it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I've honestly never had my mind and psyche twisted by any media text like Breaking Bad. And I'm the kind to perform autopsy's on TV shows and movies to find every last thread of symbolism in each frame, so it's even worse for me.



Spoiler: Season 5



Was actually watching S5E3 today, and during that scene where Walt and Andrea's little brother are left alone in Jesse's living room, I wanted to gouge Walt's eyes out with ballpoint pens. The way he just looks mildly aggravated at the kid making little noises with his video game, that it almost suggests "I want to poison him again".

STOP FUCKING WITH MY BRAIN VINCE


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

(Y)


Walk-In said:


> I never watch anything on television anymore as I like to watch things at my leisure. I'm currently on the second half of season six of The Sopranos. Like five or six more episodes & I'll have officially seen every episode. Just from what I have seen already, there's no question it's my favorite show ever.
> 
> After that, I think I'm starting Mad Men. I don't really care about Walking Dead as I'm not into the whole zombies craze. After Mad Men, I'll probably either check out Breaking Bad or Dexter.
> 
> ...


(Y)


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Currently watching Season 5 on Netflix. Get a free trial and watch on the PS3 app.
> 
> Not sure about Walking Dead though.


They added new episodes on it? FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The very day after I signed up for it :lmao

Was in the mood for my first lottery ticket that day.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I couldn't agree more. My only complaint about The Walking Dead is why don't they call them Zombies, Is it a copyright issue?


Yeah, that annoys the fucking hell out of me. I accept it on the basis that they exist in an alternate universe where the word 'zombie' was never coined. It must just be a decision the writers made from the beginning. I assume the word never occurs in the graphic novels either.



You_heard? said:


> Do you know where I can download Season 5 of Breaking Bad and Season 3 of The Walking Dead?


No, but I know plenty of places where you can stream each episode. That's how I watch. PM me if you want links.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Season 5 isn't on Netflix froot


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Season 5 of BB so far is goat material.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Spoiler: lolsuperbigfuckingimage















Maybe it's a regional thing? :/


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> Yeah, that annoys the fucking hell out of me. I accept it on the basis that they exist in an alternate universe where the word 'zombie' was never coined. It must just be a decision the writers made from the beginning. I assume the word never occurs in the graphic novels either.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I know plenty of places where you can stream each episode. That's how I watch. PM me if you want links.


That is actually a good ass explanation. I believe in a alternate universe tbh. In a real life zombie apocalypse, everyone will identify them as Zombies, not no damn walker lol. 

PM me those links.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, I remember the other show I wanted to check out: Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

I think that a real life zombie apocalypse would be impossible.
Let''s assume a person gets infected, and it infects more and more people. The news would quickly spread and then would just end the whole think by bombing the area/ country. We're far too advanced nowadays for a zombie apocalypse to kill us all.
And i am completely off-topic


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Ian Collins said:


> I think that a real life zombie apocalypse would be impossible.
> Let''s assume a person gets infected, and it infects more and more people. The news would quickly spread and then would just end the whole think by bombing the area/ country. We're far too advanced nowadays for a zombie apocalypse to kill us all.
> And i am completely off-topic


Which rejoiner are you?

Nice swerve with the 'actual name' gimmick btw.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

It is Sheamus. He joined 10/30/12 when sheamus was banned and he is from ireland...irish.....sheamus.

Sheamus liked Deadpool who is marvel and this guy has a joker picture who is dc. Come on


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> It is Sheamus. He joined 10/30/12 when sheamus was banned and he is from ireland...irish.....sheamus.
> 
> Sheamus liked Deadpool who is marvel and this guy has a joker picture who is dc. Come on


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> It is Sheamus. He joined 10/30/12 when sheamus was banned and he is from ireland...irish.....sheamus.
> 
> Sheamus liked Deadpool who is marvel and this guy has a joker picture who is dc. Come on


Shut up, Sheamus. I stuck the fuck up for you, you fat fucking cunt, and then you went and did what you did.

Fuck you.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

What? I make a post about zombies and i'm tagged as a rejoiner? I won't event bother. I se what somebody said about bad posters coming here


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> It is Sheamus. He joined 10/30/12 when sheamus was banned and he is from ireland...irish.....sheamus.
> 
> Sheamus liked Deadpool who is marvel and this guy has a joker picture who is dc. Come on


Nice try cuntface.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Collins is a cool fella.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Collins is a cool fella.


thanks, call me ian.

But please, don't say fella because i'm irish. We don't even say fella that much...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ian
Do you say the word "arse" very often?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you love to fight?


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

omg page 1234


also, that picture, ian, did you take it yourself or did you find it?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ian Collins said:


> thanks, call me ian.
> 
> But please, don't say fella because i'm irish. We don't even say fella that much...


Actually that is why I said fella, Ian.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Walking dead better than BB? Not even close. Breaking Bad will make it as the best TV Show in history and surpass The Wire.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

^ What this guy said.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Guys, i'm not a living, breathing stereotype. Unless those were jokes, in which case lol.

And no, mister f. , i did not take the picture. Why?


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Ian Collins said:


> Guys, i'm not a living, breathing stereotype. Unless those were jokes, in which case lol.
> 
> And no, mister f. , i did not take the picture. Why?


i like it <3 <3 <3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah Ian we're just kidding. Fluffy fuck off.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Sheamus still acts like a douche that he is.
First he wants to leave the forum and then decides to stay, then he makes fun of people who want to be liked on the forum and then wants to be liked on this forum.
Now he accuses a user to be a rejoiner only to ask him later about the picture.
He is nuts
And LOL at his sig, begging for rep


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Also it has been a while since someone posted HAWT ASS GIFS.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Sheamus still acts like a douche that he is.
> First he wants to leave the forum and then decides to stay, then he makes fun of people who want to be liked on the forum and then wants to be liked on this forum.
> Now he accuses a user to be a rejoiner only to ask him later about the picture.
> He is nuts
> And LOL at his sig, begging for rep


I hate the motherfucker.

Make sure to red rep him with:

[*IMG]http://i47.tinypic.com/2z7l6xz.jpg[/IMG] (without *)


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Sheamus still acts like a douche that he is.
> First he wants to leave the forum and then decides to stay, then he makes fun of people who want to be liked on the forum and then wants to be liked on this forum.
> Now he accuses a user to be a rejoiner only to ask him later about the picture.
> He is nuts
> And LOL at his sig, begging for rep


I was kidding about him being a rejoiner. Also my sig isnt beggging for, rep. I am saying that if i get repped I'll try to return it an I have. Even people who red rep me, i try to return it with some green. Just trying to be nice.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess it is a good idea to watch cold fish in japanese right?

+ some eye candy


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah I completely take that back. That was a overstatement. Breaking Bad is superior.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> I was kidding about him being a rejoiner. Also my sig isnt beggging for, rep. I am saying that if i get repped I'll try to return it an I have. Even people who red rep me, i try to return it with some green. Just trying to be nice.


Fuck you.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I guess it is a good idea to watch cold fish in japanese right?


I marked out reading this.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper

but of course I need subtitles. :kobe2


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

<3 Mike from BB


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, fluffykins, but i don't get it. You're trying to accuse me of boeing a rejoiner and then you say you like my signature picture.

Edit: nevermind, saw the explanation, my internet is slow.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He's a retard Ian.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Ian Collins said:


> Thanks, fluffykins, but i don't get it. You're trying to accuse me of boeing a rejoiner and then you say you like my signature picture.


It was a joke because they keep accusing me of being a rejoiner. You seem like a chill cat and anybody who likes Batman:TAS is cool to me <3


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

This talk about Sheamus took me back to the Curran days.



Headliner said:


> Ok James. I realize your problem. You need a father figure.
> 
> Your issue with blacks is now about to come full circle. As of this very moment, I am your daddy. Now, since you've ever had a black father, (who has they're never around :jay2) I am going to lay some ground rules that I expect you to follow.
> 
> ...


I'm crying my eyes out here...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sure, there are plenty subs. Even in german I guess.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm already downloading a version with english subs unk


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I would kill anyone for deleting Cold Fish out of my memory and watch it again.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Must be a pretty good movie I guess :jay2


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mr. Fluffykins said:


> I was kidding about him being a rejoiner. Also my sig isnt beggging for, rep. I am saying that if i get repped I'll try to return it an I have. Even people who red rep me, i try to return it with some green. Just trying to be nice.


Stop posting off-topic or I will report you.

And why would you green rep someone who red reps you? Are you one of these sick freaks who enjoy to be humiliated, whipped and when people piss in their mouth? Are you one of these little freaks who visit a dominatrix and who love to be humiliated?

What the hell is wrong with you you sick freak?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh my god, Notre Dame tied it....I'm going to have a fucking heart attack.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Classical Soundtrack, lots of blood, crazy and I mean CRAZY characters, wordclass character development, boobs, rape, gore.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Stop posting off-topic or I will report you.
> 
> And why would you green rep someone who red reps you? Are you one of these sick freaks who enjoy to be humiliated, whipped and when people piss in their mouth? Are you one of these little freaks who visit a dominatrix and who love to be humiliated?
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you you sick freak?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

A new thread in the suggestion & help section by some dipshit


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Classical Soundtrack, lots of blood, crazy and I mean CRAZY characters, wordclass character development, boobs, rape, gore.


Sounds like the perfect movie.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Beethoven and Blood is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Oh my god, Notre Dame tied it....I'm going to have a fucking heart attack.


they are gonna drive and win. Gonna be #1 next week with a bama loss


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Beauty.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Beethoven and Blood is one hell of a drug.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^That gorilla is ruining it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Too much fat.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Noice.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Challenge me now, Jack, NOW.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

I love a woman who works out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Now? cant, but here is some Jada.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT CALL??? Fuck you, refs.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Now? cant, but here is some Jada.


This must be that Yabba Dabba Jada bitch The Rock always talks about


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Hows this?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If he missed that field goal, I was going to be on suicide watch.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi kids.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


>


What tha fuck man


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The fuck is that?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*shrug*_

Not got any better sources. Should probably refrain from these trends.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

#SuicideWatch


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Shit Bully is here. No more gifs or pictures.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Where is dunk?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

oh my god he missed it! holy shit ....incoming stroke


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you got a problem Sono


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

99 problems and the bitch ain't one.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Bully.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sup RS?

Fuck I was smashed last night. Stayed up watching the Arsenel/ Man U game.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing special, today is just my birthday. unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ahh happy birthday man. Got anything planned?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not understanding these playcalls at all. All season. I have no idea why Kelly loves the damn bootleg so much. UGH. C'mon!!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Happy birthday, RS. :brock


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks man. Notting planned, at least not for today. maybe next friday some drinking wit some fellas.

And thanks, JT :rocky


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, AHole.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cold Fish is my gift to you, so yeah. 










HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Schlange


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Thanks man. Notting planned, at least not for today. maybe next friday some drinking wit some fellas.
> 
> And thanks, JT :rocky


So no hookers and lines and lines of coke? Son I am disappoint.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dankesehr, Schock. :russo


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm marking out, bro! 9-0! (double cum)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> So no hookers and lines and lines of coke? Son I am disappoint.


Well, of course we're doing this shit. I just hope my fellas pay for me. :cena

And thanks, Sono.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The only thing between this and Classic Rants is that we'll still be alive by the end of the year.

UNITED ALWAY.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This thread is pretty cool but it is nothin compared to that epic Bad Blood rant. :vince2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll let you get away with that

Only because it's your birthday :vince


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:Rock


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is another birthday present from me


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm off to the gym.

Laterz


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Show them what a real man is made out. :bully


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Happy brithday husband

Edit: and happy birthday too.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks wife.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How old are you?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Dunk.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

27


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn Snake, I thought you were 21 or 18.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Happy birthday RS.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

happy birthday RS.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Snake's 27? Damn, didn't know that at all.


Anyway, :hb mate. Gonna' get drunk or something later?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, Moon.

Nah, jk. I'm 19. And thanks Noyky

Well, maybe some shots of whiskey but not too much. Next week is party time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

27? Fuckin' hell.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You partying tonight?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Nah he just be chillin' on a 'rastlin forum with us lot.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I got banned from here when my birthday came.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Today is Sunday, what can you do on a fucking sunday.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't have classes until Wednesday thanks to Sandy unk


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's technically Sunday (but it's Saturday night really).


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Why?


For making homophobic comments in the chatbox.


Might not seem like it but I've been banned twice (although the most recent ban was lifted in less than 30 minutes).


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I've got banned twice aswell. unk


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

For what?


I remember after you made the Badd Blood? thread you made.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11506151-post2.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11999265-post6.html


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I've got banned once but I can't post the link because it's deleted. 
I posted a naked ass.
If the mods would allow me to post that naked ass to show them the reason why I was banned:austin


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:rocky


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

naked ass i read?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> naked ass i read?


So?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mystical is online atm.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

btw legendmaker2 tell me what do you think about my new sig?
After reading your complains in the Amanda Todd thread, the rape jokes and your comment where you wonder about the naked ass post I guess my signature would be too much for your little innocent eyes


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

DIE LAWLER DIE.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuckin' Russo.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Russo is a pretty cool guy, eh writes shitty stories and isn't afraid of anything.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Russo is a pretty cool guy, eh writes shitty stories and isn't afraid of anything.


Like me. I write shitty posts and I'm not afraid of anything


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sometimes I think you indeed are Russo.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Vince Russo is the only man who is a fan of Vince Russo. :russo


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Mystical is online atm.


Mystical has no Cojones to respond



andersonasshole900 said:


> Fuckin' Russo.


You are right. Go watch masterpieces like AJ & Cena business dinner and Somebody call my Momma


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Vince Russo is the only man who is a fan of Vince Russo. :russo


:vince


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy birthday RS!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

DualShock said:


> You are right. Go watch masterpieces like AJ & Cena business dinner and Somebody call my Momma


 
That is also under the banner of being bad.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, Witty!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Mystical has no Cojones to respond


Yeah. He got banned from the other forum. He should also be banned from here.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> That is also under the banner of being bad.


This is WWE 2012. Even the biggest Russo haters must admit that 2000 was more interesting than this crap


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Guys is Beyond The Mat a good documentary?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Guys is Beyond The Mat a good documentary?


Great IMO. The full documentary is also on YouTube and after watching it you will also get the "I am not booked" reference


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I saw that it's on Youtube. Will probably give it a watch.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes it is, torrented it and it's great. Saw it was on Netflix as well


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

any thoughts on the wrestlemania documentary, anyone find it to be boring?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope, that was great too


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Jammy said:


> Pic related
> 
> 
> Its me
> ...


Wow, Jammy. Long time no see, with the creepy gifs as always I see. Pig with the top is still my fave though.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DualShock said:


> btw legendmaker2 tell me what do you think about my new sig?
> After reading your complains in the Amanda Todd thread, the rape jokes and your comment where you wonder about the naked ass post I guess my signature would be too much for your little innocent eyes


haha i just said naked ass i read? damn im too innocent, and i dont really care about vince russo imo he is the reason wcw is dead in the first place, and personally its all opinions your the one having to make it into an argument, or some shit. i could careless imo tho if i get along with people on this forum, i like alot most of them get along with me, but for some reason you make it seem like i hate you or have beef with you when i just dont agree with things you say, who gives a fuck haha.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Stone Cold and the Rock are the reasons why WCW is dead


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

well i think wcw could have surived if it wasn't run by nash, russo and bishoff. they just needed new storylines and shit, but yes austin and rock basically fucked there days up haha


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Not to mention time warner


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ether said:


> Stone Cold and the Rock are the reasons why WCW is dead


Don't forget Foley


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

and Tony Schavione


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha well obviously that too but like i said if they would have planned a good storylines not the whole goldberg abbott shit or screwing hogan im sorry but those two guys are your main stars sure they are old but they drew money, to bring in the crowd to watch the new talent like booker t and lance storm


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

lollancestorm. charisma of a potato


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

yah no charisma but in wcw you could get away with just talent, he was beast in the ring


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't like the way Booker was treated when he went across. Especially Rockys "Who are you" comment


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Well you look at WCW's Cruiserweight division. Based off of mainly in-ring skill. And it was one of the best things about WCW.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i agree with you bully booker t shouldnt have been buried so easily making a name for himself in then in one sentance getting buried, and anderson your right look at the guys in wwe that came from wcw, rey mysterio, the guerreros, benoit, kidman, all the talent they had, most of them sure charisma but talent wise there top notch


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Time change is fucking with my head. I watched an entire episode of The Sopranos then when it ended, it was the same fucking time as when it started.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Meow


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

AngryPhil said:


> Meow


Get out of our thread, you trout-faced toss barrel felcher.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Well you look at WCW's Cruiserweight division. Based off of mainly in-ring skill. And it was one of the best things about WCW.


Now that I think about it,Andy... If WCW had built up the Cruiserweight division and let at least one or two guys like Jericho or Malenko get a World title shot instead of having Rouso fuck up the storylines in 99/00 then WCW would've been better. IMO.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Come on, guys! This is a wrestling forum, so, if you want to talk about wrestling go to the god damn wrestling section.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Come on, guys! This is a wrestling forum, so, if you want to talk about wrestling go to the god damn wrestling section.


:daniels


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> :daniels


arks


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol, never saw this. I guess :hhh was right judging by where Anderson is in TNA right now


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:Bischoff


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Anderson is a colossal disappointment. Sure, he had the look and the in-ring presence to get over, but then he started talking and it just got irritating. Not in the way you want it either (i.e to see him get beat), rather, it was just to fuck off from my TV screen. The day news broke he was fired, I was a happy man.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hopefully he gets fired from TNA as well.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i liked ken kennedy rather then mr anderson, i think he deserved to be big in wwe but now hes shittying his career away in tna


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Sup jobbers


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You take away that mic thing he does at the start and he has nothing. And for me that shtick got old years ago.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

wanna bury the hatchet DS i have no beef with you, we sometimes just dont agree and thats normal in life.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I miss MVP.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Same.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> wanna bury the hatchet DS i have no beef with you, we sometimes just dont agree and thats normal in life.


(thinks for 5 seconds)










then...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's not how Russo would have booked it


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha okay deal man


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> That's not how Russo would have booked it


How do you know BULLY? Maybe it's a swerve :russo


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kennedy's mic deal got old fast when he'd just scream his name into it and offer nothing else.

MVP, yeah, I miss seeing that guy. He was a good package. Would like to see him return down the line, alongside Shelton Benjamin and a few others. Kennedy is that bad he's making the less than spectacular TNA guys look amazing.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i hope WGTT, Carlito, and MVP come back, maybe even Jeff hardy for one last big title run.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Carlito can fuck himself.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

whats wrong with carlito he has charisma and in ring talent


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Mr.Kennedy had a chance to shine in WWE but they fucked it up and his TNA run is not cutting it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't like carlitos hair.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wasn't a big Carlito fan. Still take him over Mr. Kennedy though.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

but also remember he was injury prone, everytime he got momentum he would get hurt, also randy did get him fired.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You should all die for ignoring Snake's call to stop talking about rasslin.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Carlito was entertaining in his first years but you could really see at the end of his WWE run that he lost all his passion. He looked like he was not happy to be there.
Reminds me of Randy Orton currently


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> You should all die for ignoring Snake's call to stop talking about rasslin.


Everybody dies. 

If you don't want to talk wrestling you can quite easily leave the thread.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> You should all die for ignoring Snake's call to stop talking about rasslin.


Sorry. New rule
When RevolverSnake is online: no wrestling
When BULLY is online: no GIFs


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well that's dumb as Revolversnake was one of the people talking about wrestling


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Carlito was cool :side: but I just grew tired of him towards the end. Also, he's an egotistical cunt.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> i hope WGTT, Carlito, and MVP come back, *maybe even Jeff hardy for one last big title run.*


No thanks.

I liked Carlito at first, then he got stale towards the end.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

But it's a free forum. :troll

Also? Carlito sucked.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A Sono/BULLY feud would have quite potential.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Potential for you to join the long list of people that I've made my bitch


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Like who? Cat made you her bitch for you riding her pussy.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck MVP, that *** dissed 2pac.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You must be thinking of someone else unk2 talking of pussy have you had sex with any more underage girls lately?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

as much as jeff is a coke head, at least hes trying to give it up, but my point is that hes a huge draw, and i wouldn't mind seeing him vs punk vs rey in a ladder match that would be epic. add dbryan,Kofi and Ziggler MITB


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I'm finally going to finish season 1 of Homeland today. :draper


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> as much as jeff is a coke head, at least hes trying to give it up, but my point is that hes a huge draw, and i wouldn't mind seeing him vs punk vs rey in a ladder match that would be epic. add dbryan,Kofi and Ziggler MITB


This...

I'd like to see Punk vs Hardy one more time.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, one of them is your GF, but she probably couldn't tell you this since you're spending more time in here instead with her.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I only get to see her on weekends usually but hey it's still better than blow up dolls or...


SonoShion said:


> :lmao Word is, I screwed a 16 year old and got into a fight with her dad. Please shoot me.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

What the fuck are you talking about Bitch, he called 2pac a fake gangsta. You are not even funny Bully, fucking idiot thinks his Eddie Murphy!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*he's

Eddie Murphy used to be alright, but he lost his balls and now he's a hack.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Only on weekends because you're busy doing what during the week? Don't tell me you have a job because you don't.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm studying. You want me to take a pic of my student ID 

Start my placement next year, I'll be earning more money than you'll ever see in a lifetime kid.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So sono how come you go for the underagers? Is it because they're the only girls you can satisfy? Or are you just a pedo?


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

This thread is solid gold.

I read the first 100 pages and then the last 50 pages. Laughed my ass off.

And now there seems to be a fight going on.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh yeah? You once mentioned having a job or being at work atm while posting here, but I won't dig this one out.

What are you studying then? I'm like 10 years younger than you and I'll have my Double Degree in International management in 2 years. 

So, if you put me in your age in 10 years and you match us both, I don't think you can say you were more successfull than me because I can't

see you making money hanging in here and slapping crackheads knocking on your door.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lurkers gonna lurk


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I've always imagined when putting together a WWE vs. TNA show, CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy would be the main event. Having a second TLC match for the WWE title. If Punk wins, Hardy never shows his face again. If Hardy wins, he gets the title and an extended contract.

Given the two's hatred towards each other, could potentially be the most brutal TLC match in history.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I've always imagined when putting together a WWE vs. TNA show, CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy would be the main event. Having a second TLC match for the WWE title. If Punk wins, Hardy never shows his face again. If Hardy wins, he gets the title and an extended contract.


My ideal WWE vs TNA match would have been Goldberg vs Bully Ray.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

cue mortal kombat music. fightt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Oh yeah? You once mentioned having a job or being at work atm while posting here, but I won't dig this one out.
> 
> What are you studying then? I'm like 10 years younger than you and I'll have my Double Degree in International management in 2 years.
> 
> ...


Councilling and community services. I had a job but I quit. Due to being on call and not getting enough hours, I've mentioned this before. Pay attention. 
I was working while you were still riding a bike with training wheels kid. I've worked in restaurants, managed franchises, worked in security amongst other things.

How this is relevant to me questioning you about being a pedo, I'll never know.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I was refering to your other comment. I didn't know you would jump back to the other story because that's the only thing you've got.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ian Collins said:


> This thread is solid gold.
> 
> I read the first 100 pages and then the last 50 pages. Laughed my ass off.
> 
> And now there seems to be a fight going on.


If you think the first pages are funny read the pages 645-650
I will not tell you what it is only
-dead cousin
-he was only 27 years old
-no beard


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> cue mortal kombat music. fightt





SonoShion said:


> Only on weekends because you're busy doing what during the week? Don't tell me you have a job because you don't.





BULLY said:


> So sono how come you go for the underagers? Is it because they're the only girls you can satisfy? Or are you just a pedo?












Up to you to decide who eats who


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I was refering to your other comment. I didn't know you would jump back to the other story because that's the only thing you've got.


Read back. I think you'll find I asked you the pedo question first. See what I have on you is proof, I used your own quotes against you. I can prove that I'm a student too. So basically you have nothing on me. As far as I'm concerned pedo's are one of the lowest forms of scum there are.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

thats cleary reptile ian... tsk tsk you should know your MK haha jk bro


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

DualShock said:


>


Who's this stud?



BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all that is not my photo,Its a photo for my dead cousin.
> 
> so if you have any integrity you will delete that post right away...


Wait...what?



BULLY said:


> You have to beg. Get on your knees and grovel.


:lol



Walk-In said:


> Are you fine gentlemen discussing the merits of reputation?


:lmao



Catalanotto said:


> ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A DARK EYED, RAVEN HAIRED, BUSTY AMERICAN GIRL TO MAKE YOUR JORDANIAN PENIS RISE LIKE AN AK-47?
> 
> 
> CALL ME


:lmao :lmao



BaraaTZK92 said:


> First of all I have a beard and I'm just 20 years old....
> 
> He was 27 and he didn't have any beard...
> 
> ...


The grammar is strong in this one.

____________________________________________________________________

Thanks Dualshock, laughed my boxers off.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

> Start my placement next year, I'll be earning more money than you'll ever see in a lifetime kid.


Followed by the pedo trash, really weak. 

Are you seriously saying that I'm a pedo with my 21 drunken years having sex with a 16 years old? I mean seriously?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That Barra segment was probably my favourite

lol good times


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You should also check out this.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/634284-bad-blood-aka-waz-perviz-aka-fucking-piece-trash.html


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Are you seriously saying that I'm a pedo with my 21 drunken years having sex with a 16 years old? I mean seriously?


Yes.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn this Bully guy is fucking weirdo, posting every second and all he do is mock people. You are just Bad as the Noyk guy!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn bro, I thought you're better than this. Potential blowed, I ate you in the first round, let them jobbers vote if you want.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Damn this Bully guy is fucking weirdo, posting every second and all he do is mock people. You are just Bad as the Noyk guy!


I hope english isn't your first language.

Who are you anyway?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Damn this Bully guy is fucking weirdo, posting every second and all he do is mock people. You are just Bad as the Noyk guy!


Gotten to


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Damn this Bully guy is fucking weirdo, posting every second and all he do is mock people. You are just Bad as the Noyk guy!


haha hes weird cause he posts in a forum that people mostly just talk, get out of here, and hes not really mocking there having an argument lol gotten to


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Damn this Bully guy is fucking weirdo, posting every second and all he do is mock people. You are just Bad as the Noyk guy!


Suck-up.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Check the Bad Blood Thread Collins.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Damn bro, I thought you're better than this. Potential blowed, I ate you in the first round, let them jobbers vote if you want.


You give up already? Probably a good idea. You're a proven pedo all you got on me is "u aint get no jawb!!11" even though I'm studying for a career, which I can prove. 

Go find another virgin to screw, you limp wristed bitch. :torres


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Damn this Bully guy is fucking weirdo, posting every second and all he do is mock people. You are just Bad as the Noyk guy!


Another one for the signature?


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Bad Blood said:


> Bully is just trying 2 fit in so let him carry on. I agree I failed 2 see the funny side then again failed to see the funny side of most of the stuff he moans about


Oh my :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey, I tell you when the second round is on, because I cleary made you my cunt in the first one.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:lmao he used to say "I agree" a lot


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Hey, I tell you when the second round is on, because I cleary made you my cunt in the first one.


Just leave before you embarrass yourself further pedo.

That girls dad must have punched you too hard because you've clearly lost braincells.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Why aren't you correcting my misspelling and try to be like Anark?


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Bad Blood said:


> I will never leave this forum. I am now with this forum until the end of time. Bad blood is here forever and also on YouTube forever


Read that with a demonic-satan voice.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I let the odd spelling mistake go unless it gets to intolerable levels, or in Fluffykins case, posts a rant preaching against bad spelling and grammar, yet commits the same atrocity himself.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

go ninja go ninja go, go ninja go ninja go


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Damn this Bully guy is fucking weirdo, posting every second and all he do is mock people. You are just Bad as the Noyk guy!


Yeah, he's a cunt, ain't he? You should start a Rant thread about him, really rip into him. Loads of people will back you up. I'll be there in some capacity or another.



SonoShion said:


> Why aren't you correcting my misspelling and try to be like Anark?


Am I meant to be insulted or complemented here? I'm confused.


Also, this Ian Collins. Hmm.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Also, this Ian Collins. Hmm.


Any ideas? Pretty sure that guy from pwf was Apocalypto


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What about Ian? He seems to be okay.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They usually do to begin with


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> What about Ian? He seems to be okay.


He does indeed.

I wonder which way his jimmies rustle.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Goon has managed to put over a new gimmick, has "gotten to" blown over?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Gotta mix things up


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Guess gotten to got became played out. When peeps started saying things like gottentoness and other shit like that.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The jimmie rustling thing has been around the internet for a couple of years or so now, seen the memes on Facebook a few times. I suppose it belongs to Goon on here though. He has a nice turn of phrase when he wants one.

Shame he's a jimmy-rustled gotten-to GEEK. :hoff


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Anark said:


> Also, this Ian Collins. Hmm.





BULLY said:


> Any ideas? Pretty sure that guy from pwf was Apocalypto





BULLY said:


> They usually do to begin with





Anark said:


> He does indeed.
> 
> I wonder which way his jimmies rustle.



I like how you guys say that like there is no way I can read all of that.

Oh, well. I guess it's always the quiet ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Actually I was hoping you'd read it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, we are the Main Eventer and you are just some jobber.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Ian Collins said:


> I like how you guys say that like there is no way I can read all of that.


What? You could read that? SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIT, guys, watch what you say. HE CAN READ IT.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Well, we are the Main Eventer and you are just some jobber.


Then this is my thread, lol.



Anark said:


> What? You could read that? SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIT, guys, watch what you say. HE CAN READ IT.


I know, right?

Fear me. I can read.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who's thread? :vince


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Main Eventer of the jobbers :russo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I see what he did there :side:


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> *The Main Eventer of the jobbers* :russo


= :miz


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pretty on the money, Revolversnake main evented once and is now floundering in the mid card


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm waiting for my next big push :kobe2


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

:russo = :buried


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:hhh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:brock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:vince2


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:cena


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

:kiss


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

unk2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:Rock2


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

:Bischoff


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Spoiler:  Huge picture


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


>


:buried


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

rimo


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Ian Collins said:


> Spoiler:  Huge picture


What's that rustling sound?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> What's that rustling sound?


I heard it too. I think it was in the air tonight.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Anark said:


> What's that rustling sound?


Must be jimmy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Talking of rustling it's time for this Jimmy to rustle into bed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Later.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Talking of rustling it's time for this Jimmy to rustle into bed.


See you on here in half an hour then.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't jimmy my rustle.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> I've always imagined when putting together a WWE vs. TNA show, CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy would be the main event. Having a second TLC match for the WWE title. If Punk wins, Hardy never shows his face again. If Hardy wins, he gets the title and an extended contract.
> 
> Given the two's hatred towards each other, could potentially be the most brutal TLC match in history.


This match/feud basically already happened at Summerslam 2009 and ended with a cage match a few weeks later, including the stipulation you stated should be used.




...and lol at *BULLY* vs *SONO*. Sixteen year old girls are legal over here, pack your bags son :troll

Not that I would go there, still weird even if legal if you're twenty plus.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

In the Vatican 12 year olds are legal.

However, in the Vatican it's mostly Catholic priests. Who aren't known for following those rules.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Depends on your seating Jack, 200-300 for decent seats I guess.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

In Japan it's 13 which is quite ridiculous.

Thanks. Sono. Gonna need to work up, still have Christmas presents to buy and some other expenses. Hopefully I can work this shit out.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

From what I've seen of Japan, the rules are pretty much out of the window there too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty fucked down there. I read a japan news site occasionally, and some of the shit people get away with and get arrested for is crazy an laughable.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

So how many times have you been to Japan up until now *Swagger_Rocks*? :troll


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We're going with a tour operator who's organizing Wrestlemania every year.Prices including the tickets are fixed already, we're paying 700 Dollars for the WMtickets alone and it's not even ring side. So don't be surprised with increasing prices by comparison to last year which was expensive as well.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Not all the sex offenders live in Japan. Some are Jimmy Savile.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Saville was actually once a wrestler, I'm not sure if that's a well known fact or not.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AndreBaker said:


> So how many times have you been to Japan up until now *Swagger_Rocks*? :troll


0 although I do want to go there for just to sight see side, and meet some pro artists, one day. 



SonoShion said:


> We're going with a tour operator who's organizing Wrestlemania every year.Prices including the tickets are fixed already, we're paying 700 Dollars for the WMtickets alone and it's not even ring side. So don't be surprised with increasing prices by comparison to last year which was expensive as well.


Damn this ain't gone be easy. fpalm


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah but how can you say no having the NY area, Rock, Brock and probably Taker on the card.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Yeah but how can you say no having the NY area, *Rock, Brock and probably Taker on the card.*


Exactly, air is gonna be intense.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Saville was actually once a wrestler, I'm not sure if that's a well known fact or not.


Would :lmao if someone went to Battle of the Wrestlers and added him.

(But seriously, play it. I give green rep to people who do)


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Did you guys see this fuckin' mo-mo? I fell out: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/6...ushing-ryback-hard-they-did.html#post12224653


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fluffykins is in the red. Good stuff.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Took some time heh?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

that poor fluffyfella.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Fluffykins is in the red. Good stuff.


I watched it change from green to red as I hit the button for a delicious red rep.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

New Facebook cover photo:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Good for you.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Good for you.


_Thank you._ Happy Birthday. Happy Halloween. Happy Day of the Dead. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Weird cover you got going there.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy Valen-birth-aversary :3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Been neglecting posting this for days. Sheamus would've liked it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Deadpool + ponys = me gusta


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

And to think that guy was pals with Wolverine...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


>


:lol

And he looks so serious whilst doing that.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Also...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nw this looks like cartoon network


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ohhh I see.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What da heel


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:brock unk3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

My husband has a vagina.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

come on baby light my fire


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Time to set the night on fiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ian Collins, where you from? Limerick?


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

No, waterford. Why?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Supster


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Zank.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

:lmao This shit is funny.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Anything amusing happening?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I love it when Cody Rhodes gets a big ass pop.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> :lmao This shit is funny.


You're shit and you're not funny.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I love it when Cody Rhodes gets a big ass pop.


Doesn't happen all that often. :/

Last I remember was ER, I think.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> You're shit and you're not funny.


I wasn't talking to you, now go annoy someone else.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

There needs to be something you're laughing at. Have this:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> I wasn't talking to you, now go annoy someone else.



I don't give a fuck who you were talking to, you stupid, smelly piece of shit.

I will continue to annoy you until you leave the forum/turn in to Amanda Todd.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HOLY SHIT the wii U comes out November 18th. :mark:


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> I don't give a fuck who you were talking to, you stupid, smelly piece of shit.
> 
> I will continue to annoy you until you leave the forum/turn in to Amanda Todd.


Come on, seriously? No one wants to see JT Martin's tits


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cat is rustling his jimmies.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> There needs to be something you're laughing at. Have this:


This is what I was watching. [YOUTUBE]5SgDrFJuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Come on, seriously? No one wants to see JT Martin's tits


NoyK is gonna send that shit out to everyone.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Cat is rustling his jimmies.


But What's the point in replying to her when I could just ignore her?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> But What's the point in replying to her when I could just ignore her?


Because she's whippin' your ass all the way from Wisconsin to Argentina


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> But What's the point in replying to her when I could just ignore her?


The only reason you only ever reply once, maybe twice, and then try your hardest to ignore is because you know I will textually rape you and you don't want to be any more embarrassed about your existence than you already are.

Pussy bitch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wait, the hell did JT even do?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wait, the hell did JT even do?


He's a fucking ******* poser who rode NoyK's dick until the entire forum destroyed NoyK, and then JT Martin suddenly came out of nowhere hating on NoyK like everyone else.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wait, the hell did JT even do?


I was just defending Noyk and then she started hating me for sticking up for him. That's it. That's all I was doing.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> He's a fucking ******* poser who rode NoyK's dick until the entire forum destroyed NoyK, and then JT Martin suddenly came out of nowhere hating on NoyK like everyone else.


No, I was defending him and I didn't hate him after that incident.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Guys, I would love to stay and watch but I have to return some videotapes.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I defend NoyK occasionally, and I get jack shit, so it's something else JT.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> No, I was defending him and I didn't hate him after that incident.


Fuck you, asshole.

You licked his shaft and then turned on him when everyone else made fun of him.

Go fuck his dick, poser.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I defend NoyK occasionally, and I get jack shit, so it's something else JT.


Froot, I didn't know this was a like a dictatorship.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> No, I was defending him and I didn't hate him after that incident.


Oh really? So you're saying you stuck by him through the whole thing?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Fuck you, asshole.
> 
> You licked his shaft and then turned on him when everyone else made fun of him.
> 
> Go fuck his dick, poser.


I wasn't making fun of him.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Oh really? So you're saying you stuck by him through the whole thing?


No, I was just giving him advice.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> No, I was just giving him advice.


So you're now admitting that you turned on him when you said you didn't to cat?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

So much hate


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin said:


> No, I was just giving him advice.


orly



JT Martin said:


> Now I'm ashamed of Noyk. :no:





JT Martin said:


> Now I'm ashamed of Noyk. :no:





JT Martin said:


> Now I'm ashamed of Noyk. :no:





JT Martin said:


> Now I'm ashamed of Noyk. :no:





JT Martin said:


> Now I'm ashamed of Noyk. :no:





JT Martin said:


> Now I'm ashamed of Noyk. :no:





JT Martin said:


> Now I'm ashamed of Noyk. :no:



.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kane


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I see a lot of people hating Noyk just because the majority tells them to do so, I think it's like following the majority, it's a social dilemma, let's call it whatever we want. I have nothing against him because he was always nice to me here, but reality is, he tries to hard to be nice with everybody here.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

He is a decent poster outside of rants from what I have seen in the Wwe section. The stuff he posted during his meltdown however was really bad


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

All of a sudden, rants has been revived..


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is Mystical gone? Now that would be great news.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I see a lot of people hating Noyk just because the majority tells them to do so, I think it's like following the majority, it's a social dilemma, let's call it whatever we want. I have nothing against him because he was always nice to me here, but reality is, *he tries to hard to be nice with everybody here.*


So you just gave your reason for disliking him, so it's not hard to fathom that other's may dislike him for the same reason.



Dunk20 said:


> Is Mystical gone? Now that would be great news.


He got banned from pwf. I think he's hiding from here. I wouldn't be surprised if he's rejoined here under a different account to slip under the radar


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

so rowdy


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> so rowdy


This is rants. If you can't handle it, go to the WWE section


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> He is a decent poster outside of rants from what I have seen in the Wwe section. The stuff he posted during his meltdown however was really bad


He has also posted a lot of hot garbage in the WWE sections to be fair, although I must say that he's not as consistently bad in there as he is in rants. Still a shit poster in general.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Indeed


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I understand that you guys have a past already with Noyk and therefore you have your reasons to dislike him, but I already saw members that joined at the same time as I did hating on Noyk just because they see you have "problems" with him. Even the fucktard Sheamus tried to backstab him in a low attempt to have some sort of approval.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Recorded any more music lately


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I've recorded 3 over the past week or 2.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> This is rants. If you can't handle it, go to the WWE section


So un-rowdy


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I've recorded 3 over the past week or 2.


Are they fit for public consumption? If so give us a listen


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Are they fit for public consumption? If so give us a listen


This 1 is called "For My City".

http://www.sendspace.com/file/xvm7km


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You got talent man.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> This is rants. If you can't handle it, go to the WWE section


The WWE section is full of bullies


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

lol at that Austin mark getting owned by Cat in the goat thread

First DualShock now Cat, he can't catch a break


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

#Mark said:


> All of a sudden, rants has been revived..


LOLno

Anyways, Noyk is a character for sure, JT said he was ashamed of Noyk because he did defend him and Noyk I guess proved he wasn't worth defending? Don't see any need to be ashamed seeing as you don't know the dude. It's all good imo.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Time for another installment of "Adventures of El Chapo".


This edition is based on the day I was incarcerated.


I had just got my first car 4 days prior, no license. I also didn't have an ID, so I went to the DMV to get 1. Afterwards, I came back home and got super fucked up. Ended up snorting 5 oxycontin 80's, smoked a few blunts and drank a 6 pack of Coronas by myself. My homeboy had a lick (somebody wanting to by some crack). They wanted to spend $2600. Both of us being broke at the time, realized that we would make about $250 a piece by being the middleman. I debated at first but decided what the hell, I need the money.

So, as we're waiting for the chick to call us back, I began playing a game of Madden on PS3. So, she finally does call my homeboy, asking what kind of car we would be arriving in. He told her. I never paid attention to it because we had sold her crack plenty of times before. After losing in Madden to my other homeboy, we hit the road.

About 5 minutes after we had left, I began falling asleep at the wheel. My homeboy asked to drive instead, since he was much sober than I was, so I let him drive. We went to the dealer's house, to get the crack, except we had to wait for him to cook it up. While waiting, I bought another beer and we played a game of Madden at the dealer house. Once it was cooked up, we took off again, with the dealer in the backseat. We smoked another blunt of kush on the way to meet the chick. Then, after realizing how much was able to be made, I was asked if I would prefer the $250 or an 8 ball of crack. Realizing I could make nearly $400 of the 8 ball, I chose it instead. He also had 3-4 loritabs to sell me and I agreed to buy them but he told me I could just have him. I had on a pair of boxer briefs so I bagged everything up and stashed it under my nuts.

Shortly after take off and finishing the blunt, I fell asleep. Suddenly, I hear many voices yelling "GET THE FUCK OUT THE CAR!!!" Thought I was having a nightmare but as I woke up, I then thought we were being robbed. But after they opened the car doors and pulled us out to the ground, I found out we were being arrested. Turns out the girl was a confidential informant and we had been set up. What also was weird was that the dealer had sold her the crack, hand to hand but when the police pulled him out, they didn't handcuff him and instead, walked him to a random car, where he rode off. Later found out he was an informant to. 

Just my luck, that same ID I had just gotten less than 3 hours prior would be what caused me to get locked up. After they retrieved it and ran my name, it was revealed I had a warrant for "failure to return rental property". A year prior, I had rented a laptop from Rent A Center and never finished paying it off. So, I had been on the run for over a year before being arrested and didn't know. So as they began searching me, the [email protected] ass cop felt the bulge in my shorts and asked what it was. I said it was my dick. He pulls out a knife and cuts my boxer briefs open, to find the pills and 8 ball of crack, which left me with 3 charges. It was hot as hell this day and I wasn't wearing a shirt. Sweat was getting into my eyes and I was high as shit. Upon realizing I was going to jail, I asked could I smoke a cigarette before I go. The cop said I didn't have any. I said they're right there on the hood of the car. He then picked them up, crushed them and again told me I didn't have any.

Before putting us in the car, he informed us no more cheesburgers for us and it would be a long time before we would get any more pussy. I informed him that when I make bond, soon as I got out, I was going to get a cheeseburger and fuck his wife. He laughed. I guess he must have known we wouldn't get a bond because we didn't. Anyway, I wake up the next morning and after trying to convince myself it was still a nightmare, once I sobered up I realized it wasn't, I was really locked up with 2 felonies, a misdemeanor and no bond. Ironically enough, my arrest for failure to return rental property to Rent A Center, took place in front of Rent A Center.

3 weeks later, I finally make bond. I was out for maybe 2 months before being locked up on my court date for failing 2 drug tests. The night before, I went to the club and got very, very fucked up. Drank too much Hennessy and ate a chili cheeseburger right before I went to court. After arriving, my lawyer informed me they were revoking my bond. Actually, they had a warrant for my arrest about 2 weeks after being released, so I was again on the run and didn't know. I said, "yeah I figured that and I don't care, I just need to take a shit". That day, I began my over 5 month stay in the county jail with no bond, awaiting my sentence on the drug charges, since the failure to return rental property charge was dropped, under the condition I finish making payments. But, I ended up with nearly $3,000 in fines and court costs.

I've learned a few things from this incident. 

1) An ID does more harm than good
2) I should have just taken the $250 instead of the 8 ball
3) Don't rent shit from Rent A Center


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You didn't believe I was drunk the other day just because I was posting here while drinking (ipads are portable), yet you seem to have a really busy life filled with drugs and cop problems. Hmm...

Selling crack is wrong. And by the way, if that's true you should be careful as they usually start tracking you if they believe ou sell drugs.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Upon realizing I was going to jail, I asked could I smoke a cigarette before I go. The cop said I didn't have any. I said they're right there on the hood of the car. He then picked them up, crushed them and again told me I didn't have any.


:lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

#Mark said:


> All of a sudden, rants has been revived..


Just shut the fuck up and go away. You bring absolutely nothing.




BULLY said:


> He got banned from pwf. I think he's hiding from here. I wouldn't be surprised if he's rejoined here under a different account to slip under the radar


I think they banned his ShowStopper account to save face, but I think he's still on there in some capacity. He probably had several accounts and they just banned the main one associated with Mystical because he had become a complete joke.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> You didn't believe I was drunk the other day just because I was posting here while drinking (ipads are portable), yet you seem to have a really busy life filled with drugs and cop problems. Hmm...
> 
> Selling crack is wrong. And by the way, if that's true you should be careful as they usually start tracking you if they believe ou sell drugs.


Considering most of my run ins with the law occurred in the past and I'm posting here often, I wouldn't say my life is busy with drugs & cop problems.

And I didn't believe you was drunk, based on I can think of over 1,000 things I should be doing while I'm drunk, instead of posting on a wrestling forum. Such as sex.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Can somebody explain to me whats the purpose of this thread?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Does any thread in Rants have a purpose, besides the one Cat made and the one Headliner made the other day?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Considering most of my run ins with the law occurred in the past and I'm posting here often, I wouldn't say my life is busy with drugs & cop problems.
> 
> And I didn't believe you was drunk, based on I can think of over 1,000 things I should be doing while I'm drunk, instead of posting on a wrestling forum. Such as sex.


Trust me, the friends I had over were watching the movie despicable me. We were drinking and watching tv, we got drunk but no party. It's embarrassing and boring, but it happened.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Gotta love a good El Chapo story.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Does any thread in Rants have a purpose, besides the one Cat made and the one Headliner made the other day?


....Don't they atleast have to be about a certain subject? Like if you're ranting about something specific?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you don't like it, fuck off.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Read the OP, what he said in there, has been happening straight through. He ranted about the Memories thread, and nobody can deny how legit this thread is.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Seriously.


It's not like your participation is required anyway. Besides, how many rants with legit topics, stay on topic anyway? If this thread did have a legit topic, it would have been derailed by the 18th post.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> ....Don't they atleast have to be about a certain subject? Like if you're ranting about something specific?


Stop posting off-topic or i will report you because of trolling


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Stop posting off-topic or i will report you because of trolling


I see....


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

damn i missed a bit since i left


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

As JR would say: Business has picked up.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

hello friends


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Fluffykins, you need a good push. Into a lion enclosure.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Fluffykins, your sig, the yellow o is driving me freking crazy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fluffykins needs to go the way of his Sheamus account


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I see, Fluffykins green repped himself again with his alt accounts


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I still have this weird feeling that this users are all Noyk. It's not that difficult to change the ip, especially since he uses the library and who knows where else he accesses internet.

And its not hard to bash himself using other usernames as well, especially since he only comments about 3 times and gets offline.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Kill this thread, mods.

It's the cancer that is killing Rants.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I still have this weird feeling that this users are all Noyk. It's not that difficult to change the ip, especially since he uses the library and who knows where else he accesses internet.
> 
> And its not hard to bash himself using other usernames as well, especially since he only comments about 3 times and gets offline.


I know this is not a serious thread but I am now really serious and suggest that the WF staff should really do something about it. I know it's impossible to take care of all users who are suspicious thanks to the proxies and rolling IPs but you don't need to be a genius to know that Fluffykins is Sheamus. He joined after Sheamus left, he never posted in this thread before Sheamus was banned, he talks a lot about Sheamus and has even similar avatars and signatures. He is not even funny or interesting to keep him for entertainment's sake.
Look at the new user Ian Collins. He seems OK but thanks to the fucktards like Sheamus most people are suspicious that he is some alt account, so people are either too nice to him only to be fooled in the end or they red rep the poor guy who seems OK for no reason because they suspect he is a rejoiner.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat story by chapo is epic.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning gang. What'd I miss?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You missed a lot, Witty. Just check rants.

edit: you not I :kobe2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Peaks and troughs, gents. Peaks and troughs.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

So I apparently missed a lot! Gay love story, forum invasion and a marriage. Busy weekend I see. I should check in more often lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

He fails to please my sex addiciton, we will file a divorce.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> He fails to please my sex addiciton, we will file a divorce.


That was a quick marriage eh?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the fuck man.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I was ok at some of the kinky stuff, but strangling was a no-no for me. 

Eh. Eh.




RevolverSnake said:


> What the fuck man.


You'll hear from my lawyer soon. I get the beach house.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> What the fuck man.










Dunk20 said:


> I was ok at some of the kinky stuff, but strangling was a no-no for me.
> 
> Eh. Eh.
> 
> ...


Who gets the videotapes?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So it's over?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RAW tonight from my backyard motherfuckers. England.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you there?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

No.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk3


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Why not Andy? The current roster has so much starpower, once in a lifetime!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I live rather far away from Birmingham. Plus I don't exactly have the money.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

WWE's Best moments in the UK for me are probably R-Truth's heel turn and this:














From when I started watching wrestling in late 2008. The nostalgia is brilliant.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, but I'm confused, I was being ironic right?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Orton/Del Rio tomorrow should be good.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

screw cm punks voice of the voiceless gimmick chael sonnen is the voice of reason haha


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like the current roster.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Shit thread is shit.

Someone make a petition to close this cancer.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Apocalypto you ***** shithole why don't you inject some AIDS into your vagina?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Apocalypto you ***** shithole why don't you inject some AIDS into your vagina?


:ti

Made my day.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Business sure has... Slowed down. 

Anyways, although I rarely read them, I can see the significance that El Chapo's stories have for this thread. It's a valuable part of this thread's legacy.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha el chapo what a guy, and get the fuck out of the this thread apoclypto you love guys assholes you ***.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Apocalypto said:


> Someone make a petition to close this cancer.


Refering yourself in the thirs person? You are the cancer.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

And remember: Cancer sucks.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I had the best night of sleep that I have had in years last night. I actually slept for eight hours, which in & of itself is a goddamn miracle, but I also didn't wake up to have to piss either. I woke up feeling completely refreshed & energized. I envy people who can do that with regularity. I feel fantastic today though!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Well, I can do that (thankfully) regularly. I really should try to get those minimum 8 hours. :/


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

6 hrs per for me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Got a damn good view of some Guy Fawke's fireworks on the highest perch in town.

Happy Anonymous Day everyone :3


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Happy... What?

They legitimately celebrate that? Cool.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I though Fawkes was a evil, evil man.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

It's for the explurrshins, really.

About 60% of the people that are eye-masturbating don't even know the tale or origin of the whole celebration.

Asked my dad on the way out what kind of budget would go into something like the 20-minute display we saw. £100,000-ish apparently. He even told me there was ONE FIREWORK in Edinburgh that cost £250,000.

loltaxes


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm missing my town's firework display for the first time in about twenty years due to being knackered and not wanting to spend £7 for 20 minutes of pretty lights, crappy music and loud noises. Gutted that a load of my mates are going though, it's pretty much a party.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Should've went.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Nah I would've only got sozzled. Got an important day at work tomorrow.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I love that Hardy avatar.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

lol just seen sheamus on sky sports playing rugby, in real life he seems like a pretty cool guy


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Just putting this out there but it pisses me off when people use ratings to say who was a draw in wrestling. Do they not realize that the whole Nielsen system is based on 25,000 households, who are used to represent what the rest of the audience watches? It's totally inaccurate, as it's only based on 25,000 households, so the system should have no credibility and is built off assumption.

Also pisses me off when they compare ratings from today to ratings of the Attitude Era. You can only participate in the study for up to 5 years and every 5 years, new households are in the study. Those same fans who were in the study and were responsible for WWE drawing 6.4's in 1999, are no longer in the study and quite possibly, the current households in the study aren't even wrestling fans, so the ratings will take a big hit.

God, everytime somebody uses ratings to determine what drew and especially what they prefer, it makes me lose respect for them. Develop your own opinion for once and quit dick riding the Observer.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

How much is it for an Observer subscription? 

Atm, I'm paying £3 a month for Power Slam magazine, which holds the always awesome opinions of Findlay Martin.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Just putting this out there but it pisses me off when people use ratings to say who was a draw in wrestling. Do they not realize that the whole Nielsen system is based on 25,000 households, who are used to represent what the rest of the audience watches? It's totally inaccurate, as it's only based on 25,000 households, so the system should have no credibility and is built off assumption.
> 
> Also pisses me off when they compare ratings from today to ratings of the Attitude Era. You can only participate in the study for up to 5 years and every 5 years, new households are in the study. Those same fans who were in the study and were responsible for WWE drawing 6.4's in 1999, are no longer in the study and quite possibly, the current households in the study aren't even wrestling fans, so the ratings will take a big hit.
> 
> God, everytime somebody uses ratings to determine what drew and especially what they prefer, it makes me lose respect for them. Develop your own opinion for once and quit dick riding the Observer.


You're preaching to the converted I'm afraid. It's like talking to try hard, whiny, wart-faced bags of shit. Not even that tried and tested method of 'common sense' appeals to them.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I've read Powerslam for years, since around 97 in fact. It's a good read but you have to take some of their comments with a pinch of salt. Most of their staff writers are so biased against Cena it's untrue, they can never give him credit for anything, and that's coming from somebody who generally couldn't care less for John boy.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, I think I've still got some old PS issues from 1997-2000 somewhere gathering dust. Decent rag but they're never happy. They were negative back then and they still are now. Plus it's only about 30-40 pages, fuck that shit. Fighting Spirit Magazine is better.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

AndreBaker said:


> Most of their staff


Dude, 90% of it is written by Martin :lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah it's way too short, takes like four or five hours maximum to read from cover to cover.

I just read it because it's entertaining as a creative piece of writing more than anything, the whinging is actually funny. They're incredibly biased so it's best not to try and build your perspective of wrestling from their reports and articles. Not that anybody should do that anyway.

Never read Fighting Spirit, is that stocked in Smiths and places like that?

EDIT-*FROOT*, that's still most of the staff :troll


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Never read Fighting Spirit, is that stocked in Smiths and places like that?


Indeed it is. Round these parts it is anyway. It's more in-depth, has regular features on British wrestling as well as Puro, the indies, MMA and UFC. Solid interviews and some fantastic articles, not to mention some humorous tales and guest columns from guys such as Jim Cornette, Steve Austin, Magnus, Konnan amongst others.

And no I don't work for them.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Just putting this out there but it pisses me off when people use ratings to say who was a draw in wrestling. Do they not realize that the whole Nielsen system is based on 25,000 households, who are used to represent what the rest of the audience watches? It's totally inaccurate, as it's only based on 25,000 households, so the system should have no credibility and is built off assumption.
> 
> Also pisses me off when they compare ratings from today to ratings of the Attitude Era. You can only participate in the study for up to 5 years and every 5 years, new households are in the study. Those same fans who were in the study and were responsible for WWE drawing 6.4's in 1999, are no longer in the study and quite possibly, the current households in the study aren't even wrestling fans, so the ratings will take a big hit.
> 
> God, everytime somebody uses ratings to determine what drew and especially what they prefer, it makes me lose respect for them. Develop your own opinion for once and quit dick riding the Observer.


Imo, the only way to truly determine if a wrestler is a draw is by merch sales. Everything else has underlying variables. There are so many different reasons why someone attends a live show or watches the program.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm back gf stayed over last night. Fucking drained.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Indeed it is. Round these parts it is anyway. It's more in-depth, has regular features on British wrestling as well as Puro, the indies, MMA and UFC. Solid interviews and some fantastic articles, not to mention some humorous tales and guest columns from guys such as Jim Cornette, Steve Austin, Magnus, Konnan amongst others.
> 
> And no I don't work for them.


Sounds good, I will have to check it out (Y)

Trust me, if you did work for them I'd be asking you for a job reference or at least some assistance in receiving work experience!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY said:


> I'm back gf stayed over last night. Fucking drained.


Gn'awwww :3


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm changing my username once Skyfall hits theaters (probably like a few days after) to another Bond title. Not sure which one though, 22 to choose from (not counting Skyfall or the other Casino Royale)

edit: so like, give me a suggestion, duh.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll always know you as the Ocelot-avatar YPG, no matter the username.

Goldeneye sounds froot though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The guy who loved me


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

brownfinger


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Skyfall said:


> I'm changing my username once Skyfall hits theaters (probably like a few days after) to another Bond title. Not sure which one though, 22 to choose from (not counting Skyfall or the other Casino Royale)
> 
> edit: so like, give me a suggestion, duh.


inb4 Octopussy.

call yourself Thunderballs.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

BULLY said:


> The man who loved me





BULLY said:


> brownfinger


Dildos are Forever

License to Blow

Tomorrow never Cums

The Weiner is not enough

Live and let Muff

A View to A Goatsee

Dr. Oh Yeah!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

goldenshower

Full marks if you came up with those yourself Skyfall.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/12k81m/reddit_whats_the_most_morally_appalling_porn/


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

The World Is Not A Muff


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

diaphragms are forever


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Everything or Stuffing
At Her Majesty's Secret "Service"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Octomumspussy

Bonds first foray into the horror genre


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

My cat fell again off the balcony. Hope she stays there forever now instead of comming back pregnant. She's a cunt.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20pussy


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/12k81m/reddit_whats_the_most_morally_appalling_porn/


lol'd at Schindlers Fist.

I might even watch that, I dig skinny chicksrimo


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

DunkCouldRhymeWithCuntButItDunt.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> lol'd at Schindlers Fist.
> 
> I might even watch that, I dig skinny chicksrimo


I heard it's a gas


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I heard it's a gas


6 million.

biggest gangbang EVA!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jew gotta love german porn.

fick mich!

fick mich!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

That thread is utterly relevant, Froot. xD


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So there's a poster called "Bully's brother" posting in the WWE section obviously trying to get 50 posts up to post here. 

Can't wait


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it's either Apocalypto, JTMartin or Noyk. To be fair it's some fucking funny shit:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/218673-bully-s-brother.html

:lmao


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Getting ready to watch raw. Not sure why based on the spoilers though 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler: bully rep


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

:lmao

The account has already had posts deleted in the wrestling sections. Does anybody here know what he said over there?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

In every thread he would go on about wrestlers having hard toned bodies


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Clearly a fan of your pics in the pic thread


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think it's CREDMI. He just red repped me too. With: "Nice helmet douchbag"

Or Mystical. They both are obsessed with you Bully.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Spoiler: bully rep


:lmao The stuff you miss on here in 1 hour.

Is he already humbled?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I also received a red rep from Bully's Brother.


He also has a quote in his sig.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

See the freaks I have to deal with guys

He hasn't been humbled just offline


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Red repped me too in the same thread that he red repped froot. I guess he just went in that thread and repped everyone, or maybe he was a poster from that thread that wasn't very happy.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So do you know who he is?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Probably from pwf. Or a WF reject/rejoiner. Or both.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Y'all must be talking about BULLY'S BROTHER.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Probably from pwf. Or a WF reject/rejoiner. Or both.


If it's somebody from PWF we will never know who that is. I mean there are so many users, how can you find out who it is?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

All 20 of them and about 15 of them are Mystical's alts


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Who gives a fuck about rep?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JT Martin does.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> JT Martin does.


I want details.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Everyone cares about rep, just some do more than others.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Not true. I couldn't care less about no damn rep.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Everyone cares about rep, just some do more than others.


Rep me Karla you sexy girl


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You_heard? said:


> I want details.


I forget what thread it was in (actually, I think it was in this thread, forget what page) but he literally posted like 2 seconds after I red repped him whining about it.


Just goes to show he clicks usercp after every post he makes to see who reps him for it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Rep me Karla you sexy girl


I might have a good one, but not now. :side:

I may have to rephrase what I said, U heard.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> I forget what thread it was in (actually, I think it was in this thread, forget what page) but he literally posted like 2 seconds after I red repped him whining about it.
> 
> 
> Just goes to show he clicks usercp after every post he makes to see who reps him for it.


Oh yeah I remember seeing that. Only a fool would let rep determine on how good they are.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Oh yeah I remember seeing that. Only a fool would let rep determine on how good they are.



Oh yeah?




You_heard? said:


> Look at this ******* right here. Go make me a sig bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you expect? I am a overall good poster. My rep says it all.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:buried


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I changed my views about rep. And so did you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice retort.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I changed my views about rep. And so did you.


I wonder.


If searching wasn't disabled, I could produce at least 2 posts from you, asking about the green rep someone promised you within the past month.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I wonder.
> 
> 
> If searching wasn't disabled, I could produce at least 2 posts from you, asking about the green rep someone promised you within the past month.


True. But I never made a whole thread about it. Know what i'm sayin? I could have a full red rep bar and i will still post with no worries.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You guys should put a dollar in the Rep Mention jar everytime someone argues over rep.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> True. But I never made a whole thread about it. Know what i'm sayin? I could have a full red rep bar and i will still post with no worries.


Yeah, I bet.


The minute your rep turns red, it's back to "fuck this, fuck that" or "bitch ass ***** this, bitch ass ***** that" and challenging Bully to a fight again.


I hate to even say this because you've somewhat improved as a poster but fuck it. You seem to be somewhat of a leech, by which I mean, you latch on to what everybody else is doing in rants. A lot of these current posters who display anger problems (Apocalypto & Mystical), you're quick to bash when everyone else does. But before you maintained a positive rep, you were EXACTLY like them. You would go in every rant, wanting to fight, stab and shoot people. But once everybody else showed their attention to others, you suddenly switched up your style and rode that wave, too.


No worries here, just saying, you're turning into a try hard.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Let's all red rep him in to Red Repville.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Yeah, I bet.
> 
> 
> The minute your rep turns red, it's back to "fuck this, fuck that" or "bitch ass ***** this, bitch ass ***** that" and challenging Bully to a fight again.
> ...


What you talking about? I'm cool with Mystical and I have no beef with Apocalypto. You got your shit backwards. Just because everybody else hates them doesn't mean I have to follow the crowd. I was just trollin the Rants section at the time because it was funny seeing the responses. Theres nothing wrong with that.

Did I struck a nerve when I said who gives a fuck about rep? Damn *****, breath.



Catalanotto said:


> Let's all red rep him in to Red Repville.


Do it. prove my point lol.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

unk3

BULLY you never told me that your uncle is gay. Your brother just told me


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He green repped me. I guess that's "brotherly love"


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> What you talking about? I'm cool with Mystical and I have no beef with Apocalypto. You got your shit backwards. Just because everybody else hates them doesn't mean I have to follow the crowd. I was just trollin the Rants section at the time because it was funny seeing the responses. Theres nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Did I struck a nerve when I said who gives a fuck about rep? Damn *****, breath.


No nerve struck here, just pointing out the irony in your "who cares about rep" statement when less than a month ago, you were asking Maverick for the supposed green rep he promised you.

It's dumb to say "who gives a fuck about rep", when you gave a couple fucks about it just recently, otherwise you wouldn't have been asking for that green.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> No nerve struck here, just pointing out the irony in your "who cares about rep" statement when less than a month ago, you were asking Maverick for the supposed green rep he promised you.
> 
> It's dumb to say "who gives a fuck about rep", when you gave a couple fucks about it just recently, otherwise you wouldn't have been asking for that green.


That was then and this is now. I don't care about it anymore. Do you care about rep?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> That was then and this is now. I don't care about it anymore. Do you care about rep?


Not as much as you, seeing as I've NEVER asked anybody to give me a green rep.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

stop projecting your insecurities onto me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> stop projecting your insecurities onto me.


You stole that line from me. Admit it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You stole that line from me. Admit it.


No, I stole it from the english language.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> stop projecting your insecurities onto me.


Except I never asked for rep and weeks later ask "who gives a fuck about rep".


But, keep doing your thing. I'm just bringing a bit of irony into your life.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Except I never asked for rep and weeks later ask "who gives a fuck about rep".
> 
> 
> But, keep doing your thing. I'm just bringing a bit of irony into your life.


Lol rep. At the end of the day it's meaningless. But hey if rep makes you happy then more power to you. You sure do have lots of it.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Except I never asked for rep and weeks later ask "who gives a fuck about rep".
> 
> 
> But, keep doing your thing. I'm just bringing a bit of irony into your life.












:ti


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Something tells me he has my picture as his desktop background.



Now, quit seeking attention and finish brushing your hair, Pocahontas. If you be nice, Dunk20 or ESPNNYC1 might ask you out on a date, they ready for some nasty butt sex.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Apocalypto said:


> :ti


rimo


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Something tells me he has my picture as his desktop background.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, quit seeking attention and finish brushing your hair, Pocahontas. If you be nice, Dunk20 or ESPNNYC1 might ask you out on a date, they ready for some nasty butt sex.


Are you a D cup, Mami?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Apocalypto said:


> Are you a D cup, Mami?


Seriously, you're scaring me. I strongly feel you're some sort of a gay stalker, who has probably made a shrine of all my pictures from here and Reverb Nation, that you use to masturbate.

It's nice that you think about me but I don't swang that way.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Seriously, you're scaring me. I strongly feel you're some sort of a gay stalker, who has probably made a shrine of all my pictures from here and Reverb Nation, that you use to masturbate.
> 
> It's nice that you think about me but I don't swang that way.


Don't worry, sweet cheeks, I don't swing that way either, but I can't help noticing the two dangling titties hanging down your chest. I also can't help noticing how much you mirror that ass kissing shit nugget, Noyk.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Apocalypto said:


> Don't worry, sweet cheeks, I don't swing that way either, but I can't help noticing the two dangling titties hanging down your chest. I also can't help noticing how much you mirror that ass kissing shit nugget, Noyk.


Funny because me (and everybody else) couldn't help but notice that you look like a transsexual in pleather pants.



And I'm done.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Seriously, you're scaring me. I strongly feel you're some sort of a gay stalker, who has probably made a shrine of all my pictures from here and Reverb Nation, that you use to masturbate.
> 
> It's nice that you think about me but I don't swang that way.


You got to stop stuffing your face with junk food man. It's unhealthy.











Was this you as a kid el chapo? I bet it was and that's why you're a bitter twat today. Eh? unk2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Chapo, do you play with your tits at night?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mystical said:


> You got to stop stuffing your face with junk food man. It's unhealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a broken link.




@you_heard


Do you still suck your own dick at night or have you gotten brave enough to do it in the daylight?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Apocalypto said:


> Don't worry, sweet cheeks, I don't swing that way either, but I can't help noticing the two dangling titties hanging down your chest. I also can't help noticing how much you mirror that ass kissing shit nugget, Noyk.


Didn't your profile list you as a bisexual with an open mind?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

A feminist bi-sexual vegan with an open anus


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I'm not a broken link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you still mad at Hazzard for red repping you? Oh wait, of course you are lol.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> I'm not a broken link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops here's another pic of you as a kid.











unk2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Are you still mad at Hazzard for red repping you? Oh wait, of course you are lol.


If you're trying some type of ownage, at least get the name right, you dumb dick. It's "hazaq", not hazzard.


You still wanna fight Bully? Oh wait, of course not. You've been too busy kissing his ass. You must have been high of meth when you issued that challenge.



And Mystical, you look like a straight up crackhead. Your form of ownage means nothing after posting a dead link. 

Where Samantha at or are you the new NoyK?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> If you're trying some type of ownage, at least get the name right, you dumb dick. It's "hazaq", not hazzard.
> 
> 
> You still wanna fight Bully? Oh wait, of course not. You've been too busy kissing his ass. You must have been high of meth when you issued that challenge.
> ...


Says the guy that lied about his criminal history. Shit, i'm straight on fighting BULLY, I have no reason to. You on the other hand.....

























:troll


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Says the guy that lied about his criminal history. Shit, i'm straight on fighting BULLY, I have no reason to. You on the other hand.....


You're a funny dude, you know that?

Up until I acknowledged your ironic post about rep, you rode my dick more than my baby mama. 

At 1 point, you wanted to kill me. After I quit paying attention to that and let it go, you became my biggest supporter, always wanting to hear another story or curious about my music.

But because of me acknowledging your ironic post, it's back to the same you_heard. And now, I'm lying about my criminal history, right?

Funny because my music page that I created nearly 2 years ago, long before I joined this site, pretty much clarifies that I've been incarcerated. Mighty funny that a page that was created in early 2011, contains the same exact information I've since shared here, with various pics, some that weren't even on that site, that clarifies I'm the same person. But because you butt hurt about a post I made, it's back to the "lying about criminal history" excuse.

I've said all I had to say months ago and you saw how that turned out. I ain't taking this same road with you. It's boring, outdated and not even worth anymore of my time.

So, go ahead and continue to bring up whatever makes you feel better, add in a couple of "bitch ass *****, you ain't bout that life", red rep me, do whatever you want. It's all going to have the same result.


And that same result is you being BUTT HURT, just like last time. So, keep trying, especially if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> If you're trying some type of ownage, at least get the name right, you dumb dick. It's "hazaq", not hazzard.
> 
> 
> You still wanna fight Bully? Oh wait, of course not. You've been too busy kissing his ass. You must have been high of meth when you issued that challenge.
> ...


My pictures are too dark for one so I don't know where you're getting that crackhead shit from. And two, Samantha is not my alternate account and you would have known that if you paid closer attention to that best 11er/12er thread because we posted at the same exact time and were on at the same time together, twat. Another thing you have no room to talk chump because in your stories you said you were doing dope and snorting pain killers.

Yeah forgot about that huh? unk2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mystical said:


> My pictures are too dark for one so I don't know where you're getting that crackhead shit from. And two, Samantha is not my alternate account and you would have known that if you paid closer attention to that best 11er/12er thread because we posted at the same exact time and were on at the same time together, twat. Another thing you have no room to talk chump because in your stories you said you were doing dope and snorting pain killers.
> 
> Yeah forgot about that huh? unk2


True, but I don't smoke crack.

I don't suck on a glass dick, trying to chase the dragon that can never be caught.

I don't call females I meet online for phone sex.

I didn't ask for forgiveness for that and play it off like it was a plan.

I didn't get banned from my own forum.

I didn't apologize to anybody on this forum for something I've said, hoping to be accepted and after not being accepted, "turned heel".

And I don't look like a homeless guy who lives in his 1993 Chevrolet Cavalier, that reeks of Marlboro Red's, Old English and sweaty armpits.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> You're a funny dude, you know that?
> 
> Up until I acknowledged your ironic post about rep, you rode my dick more than my baby mama.
> 
> ...


Before you talk, get your ass a breast reduction.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Before you talk, get your ass a breast reduction.


Come on, I know you can do better than that. Where's the mama jokes, where's the "bitch ass *****, I'll stab you with my shank that I payed 40 dollars for"?


All your reply proves is you're an unoriginal dick rider, who rides off the waves of others, seeing as how you can't come up with anything original.


Come on, surprise me, Danny Boy. MAKE ME ANGRY!!!


And how can I have a breast reduction done on my ass?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Before you talk, get your ass a breast reduction.


:StephenA After all that, that's the best you could come back with?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah i'm not a try hard, *******.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is Mystical still pretending he's not Samantha even though Headliner already revealed that they are? With the same IP addresses. LOL.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> True, but I don't smoke crack.
> 
> I don't suck on a glass dick, trying to chase the dragon that can never be caught.
> 
> ...



That last part is funny because you look like a straight up hoodrat which to me is worse then looking like a homeless guy with sweaty arm pits. In fact that is pathetic because I know people who live in the slums that don't look like scrubs like you do. Admit it, you're poop.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, he is.


And dammit, I feel weird for telling "Samantha" she was cute.


----------



## BULLY'S BROTHER (Nov 5, 2012)

> I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live: And whosoever liveth and believeth in me shall never die. On the 11th day, thy lord rose.
> 
> (John 11:25-26)


*i am here. *

repent heathens. repent for your sins.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Yeah i'm not a try hard, *******.


Where would Carl Sagan be if he wasn't a try hard?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Is Mystical still pretending he's not Samantha even though Headliner already revealed that they are? With the same IP addresses. LOL.


Actually moron the reason why we share the same ip address is because we have the same phone company that uses the same ip for every customer. Which is why samantha wasn't banned from the other forum. The admins of that forum even confirmed it with the isp. If you knew how shit worked you wouldn't be so misimformed, chump. Now get your fat ass back to eating as much donuts as you can, twat.


----------



## BULLY'S BROTHER (Nov 5, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Actually moron the reason why we share the same ip address is because we have the same phone company that uses the same ip for every customer. Which is why samantha wasn't banned from the other forum. The admins of that forum even confirmed it with the isp. If you knew how shit worked you wouldn't be so misimformed, chump. Now get your fat ass back to eating as much donuts as you can, twat.



get the fuck out of my thread before i nail you to a bank safe and throw it in the bermuda triangle.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Come on, I know you can do better than that. Where's the mama jokes, where's the "bitch ass *****, I'll stab you with my shank that I payed 40 dollars for"?
> 
> 
> All your reply proves is you're an unoriginal dick rider, who rides off the waves of others, seeing as how you can't come up with anything original.
> ...


You're the one who took my rep comment personal. You did lie about your criminal history you stupid country ass bitch. That wasn't even you in that pic you posted. How did you know my name, are you stalking me now?

Stop subconsciously touching your tits in public *******.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Didn't your profile list you as a bisexual with an open mind?


BULLY thought he was going to fool the idiots in this section by putting someone else profile along with my picture.

Go to Salem-Bambi profile on tumblr. She is a bisexual feminist vegan.

Then go to MorgueLord. This one is mine.

Even 30 year olds know how to use tumblr. Derp Face BULLY is probably a 40 something year old with limited knowledge of the internet and how social networking sites work.


----------



## BULLY'S BROTHER (Nov 5, 2012)

Apocalypto said:


> BULLY thought he was going to fool the idiots in this section by putting someone else profile along with my picture.
> 
> Go to Salem-Bambi profile on tumblr. She is a bisexual feminist vegan.
> 
> ...


say another word about my blood and i'll slice you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Name calling. Someone's jimmies are rustled. Why didn't you say that in the other thread? You never posted there at all. hmmm? :westbrook2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Where would Carl Sagan be if he wasn't a try hard?


You can't compare the great Carl Sagan to this.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

I can see that El Puto is getting mad about being exposed as a ******* with Gyno tits. That popeye loving, BB gun wielding, hood rat should have thought twice about showing us his D cups LMAO.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Name calling. Someone's jimmies are rustled. Why didn't you say that in the other thread? You never posted there at all. hmmm? :westbrook2


I didn't need to post in that thread because I sent Headliner a pm about it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Apocalypto said:


> I can see that El Puto is getting mad about being exposed as a ******* with Gyno tits. That popeye loving, BB gun wielding, hood rat should have thought twice about showing us his D cups LMAO.


Lol. He walked right into ownage when he posted that pic. I guess he wanted to flaunt.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I would have thought it would be a better idea to clear your name publically.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I ain't tripping.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Random comment


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Neither really.

Random is random


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

enguin


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You're the one who took my rep comment personal. You did lie about your criminal history you stupid country ass bitch. That wasn't even you in that pic you posted. How did you know my name, are you stalking me now?
> 
> Stop subconsciously touching your tits in public *******.


Gotten to.



Mission complete. Continue with whatever it is you were trying to do. I have nothing left to prove.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You Heard are you bi polar or something?

Your moods seem to swing like a pendulum.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Can someone name me a person who is famous in the history books who changed the world but is at the same time a horrible human being who shat on humanity? Please avoid using guys like Joseph Stalin or Adolf or George W.Bush


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Can someone name me a person who is famous in the history books who changed the world but is at the same time a horrible human being who shat on humanity? Please avoid using guys like Joseph Stalin or Adolf or George W.Bush


Chris Benoit changed the world by doing a wonderful german suplex and headbutt but he was a horrible human being who shat on his family.
John Cena also changes the world with charities but at the same time he shat in the cereals of his best friends Kenny Dykstra and Alex Riley.

Hitler, Stalin, Bush, Benoit and Cena. I think that's it


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys, hey Bully what's your brother doin here? Is it Devon or Spike? He is a kind sir handing out the green rep, lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Chris Benoit changed the world by doing a wonderful german suplex and headbutt but he was a horrible human being who shat on his family.
> John Cena also changes the world with charities but at the same time he shat in the cereals of his best friends Kenny Dykstra and Alex Riley.
> 
> Hitler, Stalin, Bush, Benoit and Cena. I think that's it


Well shoot,My teacher says I can't pick celebs or singers or athletes etc.I'm supposed to make a presentation infront of class about people who have put their names on history books and changed the world positively or negatively if you know what I mean like Gandhi or Jesus Christ or Hitler or whatever but I want to pick a guy who will be remembered as society's shit,I thought of putting Grigori Rasputin but I don't think he's famous enough.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Mornin boys, hey Bully what's your brother doin here? Is it Devon or Spike? He is a kind sir handing out the green rep, lol


Oh yeah what'd yours say


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Oh yeah what'd yours say


"nice hat" lol?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Mornin boys, hey Bully what's your brother doin here? *Is it Devon or Spike? *


Maybe its Big Dick Dudley, back from the dead.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

So did You_Heard also "turn heel"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think El Chapo touched a nerve. Or something


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I think El Chapo touched a nerve. Or something


Ah, so much anger in here lately, makes for some interesting reading


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Well shoot,My teacher says I can't pick celebs or singers or athletes etc.I'm supposed to make a presentation infront of class about people who have put their names on history books and changed the world positively or negatively if you know what I mean like Gandhi or Jesus Christ or Hitler or whatever but I want to pick a guy who will be remembered as society's shit,I thought of putting Grigori Rasputin but I don't think he's famous enough.


julius caesar.


And what da heel, Bully has a brother? He red repped me. Bully I think I have to talk with your mom about that little brat. unk3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I did say everyone cares about rep in some fashion. Guess I didn't need to rephrase it at all.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> changed the world positively or negatively if you know what I mean like Gandhi *or Jesus Christ *or Hitler or whatever


If you can choose fictional people then go with Superman.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Anark said:


> If you can choose fictional people then go with Superman.


Well the majority of people here in Egypt say the guy is real so I'll just have to play along,I actually wanted to make a presentation about Christopher Hitchens since I love the guy but I'm still playing pretend with everybody outside my family because I don't feel like getting expelled from school and killed "literally".


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Well the majority of people here in Egypt say the guy is real so I'll just have to play along,I actually wanted to make a presentation about Christopher Hitchens since I love the guy but I'm still playing pretend with everybody outside my family because I don't feel like getting expelled from school and killed "literally".


Superman isn't real, mate, he's a comic book character. Egyptians are fucking weird.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Anark said:


> Superman isn't real, mate, he's a comic book character.


What?!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You should choose Christian Bale.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Anark said:


> Superman isn't real, mate, he's a comic book character. Egyptians are fucking weird.


Shit man I meant Jesus,asfhsdkjgsdgvsdg



RevolverSnake said:


> You should choose Christian Bale.


Teacher says I can't pick celebs,Before she said that I was like "Charlie Sheeeeen"


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Shit man I meant Jesus,asfhsdkjgsdgvsdg
> 
> 
> 
> Teacher says I can't pick celebs,Before she said that I was like "Charlie Sheeeeen"


Tesla

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

celebrities aren't real?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Shit man I meant Jesus,asfhsdkjgsdgvsdg


Superman is as real as Jesus.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> celebrities aren't real?


Parts of some are not...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good point.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Good points.


Fixed

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Anark said:


> Superman is as real as Jesus.





































































I know ep


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Christian Bale isn't a celebrity, he is THE celebrity.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No arguments here.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Bale + Nolan = GOLD


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone notice that some posts from Rants threads have been deleted? There's definitely one other thread, and it's happened in this one too. You can tell when the last post of your page limit is made, there will be an extra page number but you can't access it.

I think I know who's posts they are too. It's not a large number of posts, probably just two or three, certainly not like 3000 or anything, but it's strange. A mystery.

I like mysteries. They're very mysterious.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Bale + Nolan = GOLD


Bale by himself is gold. Only one to survive the "John Connor Curse"

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Bale + Nolan = GOLD


Lil'Jimmy why does Russo look a pedophile in your sig?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bale = Diamond


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Anark said:


> Anyone notice that some posts from Rants threads have been deleted? There's definitely one other thread, and it's happened in this one too. You can tell when the last post of your page limit is made, there will be an extra page number but you can't access it.
> 
> I think I know who's posts they are too. It's not a large number of posts, probably just two or three, certainly not like 3000 or anything, but it's strange. A mystery.
> 
> I like mysteries. They're very mysterious.


Whose posts?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Whose posts?


Well, all I know is I remember seeing the main page of Rants a day or two ago and there was an Andy3000 post there. I noticed it because I always enjoy his posts and was going to check it out. Something distracted me for a bit and when I eventually got round to it, there weren't any Andy3000 posts in any if the recent threads. 

I thought my mind was playing tricks on me but now I've noticed two threads with the page fuck-up thing, which isn't a fuck-up, it's just where posts have been deleted.

It happened in the old Post Your Picture thread. There was always the mysterious ghost page you couldn't access.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I thought that was what always happens to big threads.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Delete Andy3000 posts? Outrageous.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Who is that Anderson you're talking about?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I thought that was what always happens to big threads.


I don't think so, it only happens when posts are deleted. The deleted posts are still included in the page count, even though they're not physically there any more.

There are at least two threads in Rants it's happened to. I only mention Andy because I'm sure I saw his user name as a latest post in one thread, but I couldn't find it in any of the active threads.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Come to think of it, there are three replies to this thread which don't exist.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There were a few "questionable" images. Might have been them.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


> Anyone notice that some posts from Rants threads have been deleted? There's definitely one other thread, and it's happened in this one too. You can tell when the last post of your page limit is made, there will be an extra page number but you can't access it.
> 
> I think I know who's posts they are too. It's not a large number of posts, probably just two or three, certainly not like 3000 or anything, but it's strange. A mystery.
> 
> I like mysteries. They're very mysterious.


Have you also noticed that all the threads started by the invaders from other forum are deleted.
But if you like misteries you will love this.
Two users who posted very often in rants stopped posting in the entire forum after Cat makes a thread about them, but at the same time Apocalypto is back, HEELKris starts to post in rants and Mystical turns heel. And that all happens on the same day. Coincidence?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

My brain is all twisted 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Idiot invasion


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Just noticed it because someone bumped his old thread. Bad Blood aka Waz Perviz deleted all his videos on YouTube
R.I.P. Waz


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ahh damnit. I knew I should have saved that video where he called me out.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Didn't watch a single second of RAW. It feels good, man. I don't feel like I missed anything.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BB commited suicide.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sup fellas?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Ahh damnit. I knew I should have saved that video where he called me out.


I actually cried more when he deleted his videos than when WWE deleted the Attitude Era content.
No more "Hello Yutchyube. Welcome to the newest edition of what's a pervert show, with me, that's a pervert" 


Walk-In said:


> Didn't watch a single second of RAW. It feels good, man. I don't feel like I missed anything.


Actually I always watch the Raw shows before I visit a wrestling forum. This time I spoiled myself because the show was taped because it took place in England. Someone posted that Ziggler and Punk jobbed to the funky monkeys of WWE Cena & Ryberg with Ryberg destroying the WWE champion in 30 seconds. That was enough for me to not watch a second.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup guys?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think we broke him


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> BB commited suicide.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think if I had a heart I would actually feel a bit sad for him.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Should post that in the Amanda Todd thread


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Leave BB alone lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I think if I had a heart I would actually feel a bit sad for him.


True true.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Bullying isn't cool. I was bullied.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Leave BB alone lol.














BULLY said:


> Should post that in the Amanda Todd thread


Amanda Todd is not worth it. Waz deserves better


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

My only beef with Waz was that he was a self-promoting wannabe who spammed around to advertise himself, yet he offered nothing other than excessively banal opinions.

Have excessively banal opinions.

Have a youtube channel expressing your excessively banal opinions.

Do not fucking spam me with adverts about them.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

here


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Here, Bully, isn't it about time you requested this thread get moved to the Games & Trivia section?

That's just my excessively banal opinion of course.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> My only beef with Waz was that he was a self-promoting wannabe who spammed around to advertise himself, yet he offered nothing other than excessively banal opinions.
> 
> Have excessively banal opinions.
> 
> ...


Thats your opinion and your entitied to your opinion and I agree and Undertaker and John Cena should have a match and it would be a fun match


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You think this is a motherfucking game?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Amanda Todd is not worth it. Waz deserves better


Lol, I see what you did there :barkley


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> My only beef with Waz was that he was a self-promoting wannabe who spammed around to advertise himself, yet he offered nothing other than excessively banal opinions.
> 
> Have excessively banal opinions.
> 
> ...


It's called the ignore function lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That Barkley smiley kinda looks like you :barkley


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> It's called the ignore function lol.


What's called the ignore function lol?

My patience is stretched this week. Answer very carefully.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> What's called the ignore function lol?
> 
> My patience is stretched this week. Answer very carefully.


Another words, if he bother you that much just ignore BB lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well there are worse things that could be stretched. 

Just ask Apocolypto.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> You think this is a motherfucking game?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

How many of your fuckers are at least 18 & in the States? Did you vote?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah. 30 and in oz. If it's anything like here, you're just voting for the lesser of two evils


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Another words, if he bother you that much just ignore BB lol.


Another words.

Yes, okay, I'll definitely be taking your advice after that opening salvo. You're clearly someone who has a mastery over absolutely fucking nothing including your own language.

Get back to your double cheeseburgers.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> How many of your fuckers are at least 18 & in the States? Did you vote?


I did not vote

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ignoring people is stupid.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is that the episode where Butters said Biggie smalls three times in front of the mirror and he was chasing him around everywhere?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol nevermind


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

More and more people seem to be "not welcome" to this thread.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good. And if you have a problem you can fuck off too.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Zankman why don't you man the fuck up.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Is that the episode where Butters said Biggie smalls three times in front of the mirror and he was chasing him around everywhere?


Nope, it was Douche vs. Turd, aka Waz vs. Warren


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> More and more people seem to be "not welcome" to this thread.


This thread shouldn't be in Rants.

It prevents fuckers from exposing themselves in the normal Rants threads.

I've given Bully's re-education program a chance, but I'm becoming less and less convinced it is working by the minute.

The thread is worthwhile, don't get me wrong, but it shouldn't be in Rants. It means some chumps can be "Rants posters" without exposing themselves to the wrath of the perpetually jimmy-rustled.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> More and more people seem to be "not welcome" to this thread.


Especially you, dickface.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> here


This reminds me of some much better things than BB. :kurt


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Good. And if you have a problem you can fuck off too.


Unnecessary words Bully. I don't have a problem with it. :lol



RevolverSnake said:


> Zankman why don't you man the fuck up.


Manly > Me > You > Bateman

wat


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This Thread is glorious. Every fagster who has a problem with it should just fuck off forever. if enough of you are butthurt enough to never come back it may actually dies someday.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

This thread 100% belongs here. It allows us to truly speak our minds. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> This Thread is glorious. Every fagster who has a problem with it should just fuck off forever. if enough of you are butthurt enough to never come back it may actually dies someday.


No problem with the thread, problem with it being in Rants.

You have a problem with that?

Half the posts are _'sup guys?'_


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

When did you guys start having an issue with Zank?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't be bothered explaining


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sup guys?

:troll


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Anark said:


> No problem with the thread, problem with it being in Rants.
> 
> You have a problem with that?
> 
> Half the posts are _'sup guys?'_


If this thread wouldn't be in rants we wouldn't be allowed to talk about the shit we talk about the way we do. And also all the shitty '11ers and '12ers would fuck up rants again.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

sup Anark

It's like a community thread, I agree with Anark.

But like I said numerous times before, this thread is awesome.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

CMWit said:


> This thread 100% belongs here. It allows us to truly speak our minds.
> 
> Anark you've been whining a bit as of late. What's the deal?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App




Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There's still more work to be done.

I have seen a steady improvement though.

Unfortunately some people just can't be helped.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> When did you guys start having an issue with Zank?


Zank is actually a pretty cool poster if it is about Wrestling but he just dosn't belong in a shithole like rants. He should be in the wwe section talking about good matches and stuff and embrace the love for pro wrestling.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> There's still more work to be done.
> 
> I have seen a steady improvement though.
> 
> Unfortunately some people just can't be helped.


ApocodicktoMysticno

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Zank is actually a pretty cool poster if it is about Wrestling but he just dosn't belong in a shithole like rants. He should be in the wwe section talking about good matches and stuff and embrace the love for pro wrestling.


So nice of you. 

"I can take it, but I can't bring it." is what I would say. I stopped visiting most rant threads and I just visit this one each day, to have some fun and talk to people. 

Heck, I never even made a rant thread.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They both have something in common

They both like talking about my penis a lot


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Zank is a good dude

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

"Millions of pounds, millions of pounds!" :lmao Backstage Fallout


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've noticed a lot lately you come in here and always have something negative to say about this thread. Why is that? Zankman.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Zankman isn't a fan of embracing the Hate.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

BULLY said:


> They both like talking about my penis a lot


Small talk? :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> If this thread wouldn't be in rants we wouldn't be allowed to talk about the shit we talk about the way we do. And also all the shitty '11ers and '12ers would fuck up rants again.


I'm sure you would be okay. I've seen nothing overly controversial in here. A few dodgy pics, that's it. Dodgy pics are dodgy even in Rants.

It's just a chatbox thread. I have no problem with it at all. It reminds me of the Good Morning/Good Evening threads you get on other forums. It's a good and fun place sometimes, but it's not a rant and it allows some crappy posters to pretend they Rants posters by posting here.

Rants should be a special place where only the strong survive. 

Can anyone think of a single post in this thread (dodgy pics not included) that wouldn't be acceptable in the Games & Trivia section?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

kregnaz said:


> Small talk :cheer :cheer :cheer


:kobe2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Anark said:


> I'm sure you would be okay. I've seen nothing overly controversial in here. A few dodgy pics, that's it. Dodgy pics are dodgy even in Rants.
> 
> It's just a chatbox thread. I have no problem with it at all. It reminds me of the Good Morning/Good Evening threads you get on other forums. It's a good and fun place sometimes, but it's not a rant and it allows some crappy posters to pretend they Rants posters by posting here.
> 
> ...


I see where you're coming from, but who cares? If people have a legit reason to open a Rant why should this thread stop them? Who knows how many shitty rants there would be without this thread.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

For those of you that don't know, Zankman is a veteran of the 11/12er war that broke out in the summer thanks to Scrilla and Goon's rather successful trolling. 

Twas me, him and CMWit who fought that war.

Do not disrespect the Zank, or there will be anarky.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*cracks knuckles*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nobody is disrespecting Zank, he is a good poster.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I've noticed a lot lately you come in here and always have something negative to say about this thread. Why is that? Zankman.


Aha.

What about my latest comment ("Seems that more and more people are not welcome here") is negative? It's just a thought, and I think a legitimate one.

I'm not saying that the thread is bad or something. Again: I love it to bits.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay good. Then we don't have a problem.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey BULLY hows everything going mate?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bloody marvellous.

:bryan


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Apex you live very very very near to where I live. I'm gonna find you unk


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Zank used the word heck and that just rubs me the wrong way. Who the fuck do you think you are boy? 1999 Kurt Angle?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:kurt


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Hey Apex you live very very very near to where I live. I'm gonna find you unk


:lmao You live south coast aswell?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:jeff


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Apex I live on the IOW.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I miss this Kurt Angle


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I loved it when Angle did HBK's entrance with sherry and all.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Apex I live on the IOW.


So does my aunt lol how long you lived out their?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Most of my life. Born in Oxford and lived there till I was one, moved to Devon in 2009 but moved back later that same year.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I loved it when Angle did HBK's entrance with sherry and all.


Shit forgot about that. Miss Angle in the E

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Most of my life. Born in Oxford and lived there till I was one, moved to *Devon* in 2009 but moved back later that same year.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I see where you're coming from, but who cares? If people have a legit reason to open a Rant why should this thread stop them? Who knows how many shitty rants there would be without this thread.


El Chapo might have made a couple of good ones.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

We've moved on

Pay attention :jesse


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

BULLY said:


> We've moved on
> 
> Pay attention :jesse


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's obviously got something planned.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

A$AP said:


>


Bully's bro has a head fascination. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> We've moved on
> 
> Pay attention :jesse


Yeah, the collective you have moved on.

From the beginning I said I wasn't a jobber. There's a few of you I like a lot, but there's a few of you I think are complete fucking twats.

I don't roll with the herd, Bully.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Can't wait for Bully's brother's rants debut.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Speaking of rep, Antard check your rep twat.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Bully's bro has a head fascination.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


He was always the slow one


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Still laughing at your dumpster/mom rep :lmao


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> He was always the slow one


Sad panda

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Anark said:


> For those of you that don't know, Zankman is a veteran of the 11/12er war that broke out in the summer thanks to Scrilla and Goon's rather successful trolling.
> 
> Twas me, him and CMWit who fought that war.
> 
> Do not disrespect the Zank, or there will be anarky.


I admitted it - and I will again - that I easily took the "original" bait, erm, the opening post(s) had in them. I just legitimately thought that Scrilla and other people who posted the 11er and 12er bullshit were god-damn idiots. 

However, everything else I did there was thought-out and "planned all along".

I kicked ass, good times. :vince

Rather, I agree with you Anark: _We_ kicked ass. 




A$AP said:


> Zank used the word heck and that just rubs me the wrong way. Who the fuck do you think you are boy? 1999 Kurt Angle?


What? Why?

I don't buy that. I think that you are just looking for an excuse to have a rants-beef with me, for whatever reason.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Speaking of rep, Anark check your rep twat.


Okay, just had a look. I think it was five greens today, one from a mod, pretty normal, nothing untoward there. 

Oh, do you mean that pathetic and very small picture you gave me yesterday? :lmao Was that meant to hurt my feelings?

Tell me, Mystical, when you see a cocktail sausage, do you get jealous, you know, sexually?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was smart enough not to involve myself too much in that thread.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Can't wait for Bully's brother's rants debut.


Prepare to be disappointed


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> I admitted it - and I will again - that I easily took the "original" bait, erm, the opening post(s) had in them. I just legitimately thought that Scrilla and other people who posted the 11er and 12er bullshit were god-damn idiots.
> 
> However, everything else I did there was thought-out and "planned all along".
> 
> ...


11ers 12ers good times lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I was barely existing then.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


> Rants should be a special place where only the strong survive.


Actually this thread is a place where only the strong survive. This is even the most infamous thread. Look at all shit that happened.
People exposed (Sheamus), people going nuts (Mystical), people cried like the Baraa guy who claimed that we posted a picture of his dead cousin, people committed suicide like Waz Perviz because people continued to make fun of him after the nobody posted anymore in the Bad Blood thread, numerous people wanting to fight BULLY, every new user attacked for being a rejoiner, the infamous Mr. Fluffykins gangbang, people having breakdowns who left the forum only to come back after a couple of days, people revealing their dirty secrets like sucking their own dick or acting like a girl on internet
This place is worse than Guantanamo


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> I admitted it - and I will again - that I easily took the "original" bait, erm, the opening post(s) had in them. I just legitimately thought that Scrilla and other people who posted the 11er and 12er bullshit were god-damn idiots.
> 
> However, everything else I did there was thought-out and "planned all along".
> 
> ...


Croatia > Serbia biatchhh.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Actually this thread is a place where only the strong survive. This is even the most infamous thread. Look at all shit that happened.
> People exposed (Sheamus), people going nuts (Mystical), people cried like the Baraa guy who claimed that we posted a picture of his dead cousin, people committed suicide like Waz Perviz because people continued to make fun of him after the nobody posted anymore in the Bad Blood thread, numerous people wanting to fight BULLY, every new user attacked for being a rejoiner, the infamous Mr. Fluffykins gangbang, people having breakdowns who left the forum only to come back after a couple of days, people revealing their dirty secrets like sucking their own dick or acting like a girl on internet
> This place is worse than Guantanamo


Baraa was my favourite. Too bad he left so soon


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

This thread shouldn't be in Rants? You shouldn't be in Rants you seanz view look-alike.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Prepare to be disappointed


It will still be fun I hope.:wared


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Actually this thread is a place where only the strong survive. This is even the most infamous thread. Look at all shit that happened.
> People exposed (Sheamus), people going nuts (Mystical), people cried like the Baraa guy who claimed that we posted a picture of his dead cousin, people committed suicide like Waz Perviz because people continued to make fun of him after the nobody posted anymore in the Bad Blood thread, numerous people wanting to fight BULLY, every new user attacked for being a rejoiner, the infamous Mr. Fluffykins gangbang, people having breakdowns who left the forum only to come back after a couple of days, people revealing their dirty secrets like sucking their own dick or acting like a girl on internet
> This place is worse than Guantanamo


Not denying the thread has had its moments. It deserves to exist. I'm just questioning whether it should exist in Rants or in the same place as the Tell The Truth thread.

I guess it comes down to whether or not there are a lot of posts in here which wouldn't be allowed outside of rants.

Also,


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been nearly five months here and no one told me WHERE ARE THE FUCKING MODS (breaks down crying)


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Anark said:


> Okay, just had a look. I think it was five greens today, one from a mod, pretty normal, nothing untoward there.
> 
> Oh, do you mean that pathetic and very small picture you gave me yesterday? :lmao Was that meant to hurt my feelings?
> 
> Tell me, Mystical, when you see a cocktail sausage, do you get jealous, you know, sexually?


I don't if it hurt you or not but its obvious that it hurts your feelings when I call you *Andick*. Also I find it funny how bitter Bully got when you said this thread should be moved. If this ever gets closed he will be the first to eat rat poison and down it with bleach.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical said:


> I don't if it hurt you or not but its obvious that it hurts your feelings when I call you *Andick*. Also I find it funny how bitter Bully got when you said this thread should be moved. If this ever gets closed he will be the first to eat rat poison and down it with bleach.


Are you mad because this thread is more successful than your entire forum?

Correction: ex forum


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk3


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> This thread shouldn't be in Rants? *You shouldn't be in Rants* you seanz view look-alike.


Why is that then? Do you have reasons behind your statement or are you just blabbering complete and utter jibber-jabber once again?

I've owned you before, Omar from The Wire thief, many have owned you. It's really not that difficult.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

As a matter of fact this thread is more successful than his entire life.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Are you mad because this thread is more successful than your entire forum?
> 
> Correction: ex forum



Not as mad as you get when someone says something bad about the jobbers thread. unk2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> Why is that then? Do you have reasons behind your statement or are you just blabbering complete and utter jibber-jabber once again?
> 
> I've owned you before, Omar from The Wire thief, many have owned you. It's really not that difficult.


Because I said so :austin But seriously why shouldn't this thread be in Rants? Are you not entertained by this.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Not as mad as you get when someone says something bad about the jobbers thread. unk2


How I long for the days when I modded my own forum, so when retards came around spouting shit like this, all I had to do was ban their ass.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mystical said:


> I don't if it hurt you or not but its obvious that it hurts your feelings when I call you *Andick*. Also I find it funny how bitter Bully got when you said this thread should be moved. If this ever gets closed he will be the first to eat rat poison and down it with bleach.


Bully didn't get bitter. He might not have liked the idea, but apart from You Heard being his usual twatty self, it has merely been a discussion about what I thought about it and why two or three people disagreed with me.

You don't have the mental capacity to recognise such things as grown-up conversations though, so you should get back to rubbing your chinless face up and down a homeless bum's unwashed ass crack so it looks like you have a goatee.

Go and invent another female to pretend you're friends with.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Anark's point is that people are adopting their big boy persona in the safe haven of this crowded thread, where a new 'feud' materialises every five minutes and attitudes change in twice that time, so they don't get noticed by everyone else who doesn't view this thread.

I couldn't really give a shit either way though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Hey man, I just want to say sorry for last night. I was just being a dick because of lack of sleep. I'm probably going to be offline for awhile to let shit calm down. But I hold no hard feelings for what you said and I even admit I take shit too far sometimes. You're a cool person to talk to and I retract the shit I said about the jobber thread. With that said you don't have to accept my apology as this is just a peace offering from me to you. You can accept it if you want.


Love this quote. Don't you Mystical/Samantha?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Wait Mystical is Samantha?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Wait Mystical is Samantha?


I guess so, Danthree.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Wait Mystical is Samantha?


Yes


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Wait Mystical is Samantha?


Where have you been

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/642317-wf-comedy-hour-mystical-samantha.html


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is it legit or speculation?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Read the thread. It's packed full of evidence


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Where have you been
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/642317-wf-comedy-hour-mystical-samantha.html


I've read through that thread once. Damn Mystical, WTF?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> But seriously why shouldn't this thread be in Rants? Are you not entertained by this.


Fuck's sake. Do you even read anything before you post?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Love this quote. Don't you Mystical/Samantha?


Changing the subject is a symptom of being a mad twat.



You_heard? said:


> Wait Mystical is Samantha?


Na that was settled in the other forum.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> Fuck's sake. Do you even read anything before you post?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

lol nope UMAD though. mad that you can't be accepted anywhere. 

Bag this forum to the ground in your other forum, get banned from your forum come crawling back on your hands and knees. Now you have to turn "heel" and you say I'm mad lol I got nothing to be mad about. 

Lifes good son


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Changing the subject is a symptom of being a mad twat.
> 
> 
> 
> Na that was settled in the other forum.


Oh, great.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

If he is samantha or not doesn't change the fact that he is one of the biggest assholes around here.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

:kenny


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Says the guy who bought a premium membership.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mystical really thought he would achieve something with the other forum?
That is like Bosnia starting a war with USA :yodawg


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Mystical really thought he would achieve something with the other forum?
> That is like Bosnia starting a war with USA :yodawg


Which would be like Heath Slater vs Cena. :cena2


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Which would be like Heath Slater vs Cena. :cena2


:vince2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Which would be like Heath Slater vs Cena. :cena2


And now he's "One Man Banned"

Geddit


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh, nice.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

DualShock said:


> That is like Bosnia starting a war with USA :yodawg


#Believe



A$AP said:


> Croatia > Serbia biatchhh.


Aha... What are you doing again?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> And now he's "One Man Banned"
> 
> Geddit


:jay2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sons of Anarachy.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello, my good friend chapo.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kobe


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

lol you two


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:cena2


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

:steiner2

Beats all.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't really pay attention to RAW last night, just wasn't feeling it.

Only thing I remember was Vince announcing Cena/Ryback/Punk. He must have realized how bad the Team Foley/Team Punk match really looked.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I haven't watched RAW and Smackdown in well over a month. The WWE are removing them from youtube. 

Fuck this company.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I haven't watched RAW and Smackdown in well over a month. The WWE are removing them from youtube.
> 
> Fuck this company.


Watch wrestling on this site

http://wweo.net/


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Watch wrestling on this site
> 
> http://wweo.net/


That site doesn't work from my playstation.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Reading a little back on the thread, and some people seem to be other people but not quite who you think they really are. :hmm:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

what do you mean


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Please elaborate.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Y'all say Mystical is Samantha, but he's denying it, and while continuing to read, some called U heard, Danthree.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What da heel?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Karlas so cute in that pic


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I am Danthree10, SWAGG lol. I pretty much admitted it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh. y'all jobbers don't mind me, really. 

@Bully (Y)


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

If I ever get a premium membership I would change my name back to Danthree10. 

SWAGG, why are you using Karla's ugliest pics?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> If I ever get a premium membership I would change my name back to Danthree10.
> 
> SWAGG, why are you using Karla's ugliest pics?


Ugliest? Not imo, I'm using her off shoot pics. She's more cuter in them, but that's what I think.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> If I ever get a premium membership I would change my name back to Danthree10.
> 
> SWAGG, why are you using Karla's ugliest pics?


Truth.

You had some from a couple weeks back that were boneriffic.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Who uses a George Foreman grill?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

She looks underage, in the one with the braces (didn't notice you have a rotative signature)


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

CALL MEH GEORGE FOREMAN CUZ IM SELLIN ERRYBODEH GRILLZ


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Paul Wall has to be one of the ugliest humans of all time.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ugliest? Not imo, I'm using her off shoot pics. She's more cuter in them, but that's what I think.


The pic you posted now in your sig is the sexy Karla Lopez. Keep posting more of that Karla Lopez lol.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

A$AP, is that Haley in your sig?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Who's the real peoples champ? Rock or Paul Wall?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ahmed Johnson


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Charcoal is better. Fuck Propane.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I would say Rock.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> A$AP, is that Haley in your sig?


Why yes, yes it is.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Ahmed Johnson


:kobe


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

He was the people's champion before Rock & Paul Wall.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

She is uncanny.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL remember when Tony Yayo used to do Cena's u can't see me hand gesture. Haven't seen that dude in a while. G Unit used to be the shit. Wonder how they fell off.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh shit I didn't knew that. :jay2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What you know about Rap?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So when do you think this thread will die?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I am no wiz, but I know they were pretty damn popular back in the day, and they just broke down and broke apart. Don't even know what happened to that olivia chick.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

When CM Punk loses his title

btw hello anderson


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SS is too soon.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

If Punk loses that would be fucking stupid.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He won't lose his title til rumble at the earliest


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Title reigns don't last forever.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> SS is too soon.


I thought he is in the Survivor Series team? I refused to watch the last show because I spoiled myself that Ryback destroyed Punk, the WWE champion, in 30 seconds and that makes me sick.
I obviously missed something


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Imagine if Punk beat Rock at RR?


The Rock marks might commit mass suicide.


I seen where Vince took him & Ryback out the match; he told Vickie Ryback deserves a rematch but said it wasn't enough and the guy that gave Ryback his spot deserves a title match as well.

I'm assuming mystery partners will replace them and it looks like the Ziggler/Cena feud is done.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

He's gonna be jobbing to a well-established talent who's way past his prime. It's like Immortal-era TNA all over again.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope Punk does win at RR.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Imagine if Punk beat Rock at RR?
> 
> 
> The Rock marks might commit mass suicide.
> ...


That will blow my mind.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This place would go crazy. Would be amusing to see.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

El Chapo said:


> Imagine if Punk beat Rock at RR?
> 
> 
> *The Rock marks might commit mass suicide.*
> ...


LOL may have to give the WWE section a break because of all the trolling that will happen. Geez, wonder where the heck BBOY disappeared to. One of the greatest Cena trolls ever. :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

That will break Rock316AE's heart.


I prefer if Punk won, myself. Surely, it would add to his legacy and IMO, if Rock is making few appearances, it should be to put over a current top star. And if Rock wins the belt, he'd likely face Cena again at WM, which would really upset me.




BBoy disappeared after WM, didn't he? 


I used to get a lot of shit for supporting Cena on the RTWM.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

as long as RockAE gets his Brock/Rock, I doubt he would care. I wouldn't mind Punk going over, because that would mean someone is going over big @MANIA. And if Ryback wins the rumble, it's going to be him.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:flair


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Think he showed up a couple of times with some really pissed off looking posts, and some small doses of trolling before he just left for a bit.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I hope Punk does win at RR.


Keep dreaming, son


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Who's your favorite wrestler HEELKris?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> Keep dreaming, son


I want to see your reaction if this happened


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Who's your favorite wrestler HEELKris?


Don't talk to me, weirdo.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, what crawled up your ass this morning?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's his time of the month.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> It's his time of the month.


Clearly, lol.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Don't talk to me, weirdo.


Why, if it isn't CM Punk biggest stalker. Hi.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Why, if it isn't CM Punk biggest stalker. Hi.


''Stalker'' says the guy who googles my name and looks up my posts to see if I'm talking about CM Punk. Wahahahahahaha.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Says the guy that's a geek with no ambitions in life.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> ''Stalker'' says the guy who googles my name and looks up my posts to see if I'm talking about CM Punk. Wahahahahahaha.


Are you stating that based on what? 
I usually check CM Punks threads in this forum, as you can see from my avatar he is my fav wrestler. The thing is, you are in every thread too when you see the name Punk in it. That's why I called you a stalker. 

Anyway, is that you in the video? It's a few minutes talking about Punk as well.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> Are you stating that based on what?
> I usually check CM Punks threads in this forum, as you can see from my avatar he is my fav wrestler. The thing is, you are in every thread too when you see the name Punk in it. That's why I called you a stalker.
> 
> Anyway, is that you in the video? It's a few minutes talking about Punk as well.


Always thought the hat on Punk's head was shopped.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Are you stating that based on what?
> I usually check CM Punks threads in this forum, as you can see from my avatar he is my fav wrestler. The thing is, you are in every thread too when you see the name Punk in it. That's why I called you a stalker.
> 
> Anyway, is that you in the video? It's a few minutes talking about Punk as well.



Well, you seem to be paying a lot of attention to my posts, which is creepy.


And no, retard. That's not me. As you can see, my username is HEELKris, not GILLZONE47. Fail.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Fuck off back to the WWE section you wannabe HEEL.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Fuck off back to the WWE section you wannabe HEEL.


Aw, gonna cry now? Stop begging for my attention, you miserable little wanker.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Well, you seem to be paying a lot of attention to my posts, which is creepy.
> 
> 
> And no, retard. That's not me. As you can see, my username is HEELKris, not GILLZONE47. Fail.


You may have the memory of a fish, but I don't have to pay a lot of attention to remember when I read a comment from a CM hater in the middle of an appreceation thread about him.

Fail? I didn't know usernames where the equivalent of a real life ID. And I actually didn't see the guys username, read again the first sentence little fish.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Well, you seem to be paying a lot of attention to my posts, which is creepy.
> 
> 
> And no, retard. That's not me. As you can see, my username is HEELKris, not GILLZONE47. Fail.


Why would you be advertising that video if it's not you. Hmm Oh and don't mind that cunt Dung20 as he's a worse poster then all of us but he got accepted here because he faithfully latched on to the jobber's ass cheeks.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Aw, gonna cry now? Stop begging for my attention, you miserable little wanker.


I couldn't care less about you, let alone your attention. You stupid son of a bitch. That's why your parents never truly loved you hence why you take your frustrations out on WF.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, thread always gets rowdy when I have to go. Have a good one, Dunk, and U heard, and others.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Why would you be advertising that video if it's not you. Hmm Oh and don't mind that cunt Dung20 as he's a worse poster then all of us but he got accepted here because he faithfully latched on to the jobber's ass cheeks.


You tried your best to be accepted, left to start your own forum, got banned for it, came back kissing Bully's ass and after not being accepted, you turn "heel".

And unlike you, none of us have stalked bitches on wrestling forum for phone sex.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh shit.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Why would you be advertising that video if it's not you. Hmm Oh and don't mind that cunt Dung20 as he's a worse poster then all of us but he got accepted here because he faithfully latched on to the jobber's ass cheeks.


Damn it. You are still alive. Worse poster then all? I'm not here to be above others. Worse poster then YOU?????
Lol Unicorn, you always make me laugh.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> You may have the memory of a fish, but I don't have to pay a lot of attention to remember when I read a comment from a CM hater in the middle of an appreceation thread about him.
> 
> Fail? I didn't know usernames where the equivalent of a real life ID. And I actually didn't see the guys username, read again the first sentence little fish.



Hilarious. Appreciation thread? Post the link to prove it, smart guy. I'm just one of the 218,534 members on this forum. You're still paying too much attention to me and my posts.


Another fail. He says ''GILLZONE47 here'' at 0:02, are you deaf or just stupid?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Damn, thread always gets rowdy when I have to go. Have a good one, Dunk, and U heard, and others.


Lol yeah. I see you later SWAGG.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Damn it. You are still alive. Worse poster then all? I'm not here to be above others. Worse poster then YOU?????
> Lol Unicorn, you always make me laugh.


Why are you being so defensive? You Cow*Dung20* are showing signs of asshurt.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Hilarious. Appreciation thread? Post the link to prove it, smart guy. I'm just one of the 218,534 members on this forum. You're still paying too much attention to me and my posts.
> 
> 
> Another fail. He says ''GILLZONE47 here'' at 0:02, are you deaf or just stupid?


Ok. Wait there in your seat and I'll "prove it" to you next year when I'll give a fuck about you.

218,535 members. Interesting. They are all bumping eachothers in CM Punks threads...It's a confusion over there, so many users.

I skimmed the video. Still, fish, I told you to read the sentence over again as I know you have short memory: Is the username your ID?










Look at the bright side, you made a friend in the form of the Unicorn Turd. Go bake a cake to congratulate yourself.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I couldn't care less about you, let alone your attention. You stupid son of a bitch. That's why your parents never truly loved you hence why you take your frustrations out on WF.



Hahahaha. You told me to go back to the WWE section after I ignored your previous post. ''When you don't succeed, try again'', huh? Lol. 
Asshurt 'cause your life sucks and your daddy loves you... Only at night in bed. Get out.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ziggler Mark is the smartest poster on this board, just saying

You should listen to him Mystical


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Why are you being so defensive? You Cow*Dung20* are showing signs of asshurt.


Defensive? (Y)(Y)(Y) You are so smart. 

You don't need to bold the Dung stuff, we get it. You stole Acockadykto's joke. That's a usual.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Hahahaha. You told me to go back to the WWE section after I ignored your previous post. ''When you don't succeed, try again'', huh? Lol.
> Asshurt 'cause your life sucks and your daddy loves you... Only at night in bed. Get out.


You're delusional kid. You never ignored my post dumbass. Even if you did you think I give a fuck? 

There's therapy you know, it can help you cope with your unloving parents.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Defensive? (Y)(Y)(Y) You are so smart.
> 
> You don't need to bold the Dung stuff, we get it. You stole Acockadykto's joke. That's a usual.


So tell me what will you do when Bully and his posse turns on you? Since you're so defensive, I predict you turning your computer off and eating rat poison and liquid plumber at the same time. Maybe you should do it now eh? unk2


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Defensive? (Y)(Y)(Y) You are so smart.
> 
> You don't need to bold the Dung stuff, we get it. You stole Acockadykto's joke. That's a usual.


He called me DualShit. Be careful, he is very smart and tricky with play on words and more edgy than John Cena. Be careful R.K.O. Peep you are next with R.K.O. Poop

Good night jobbers and all non-jobbers. See you tomorrow


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

When I think of Mystical I think of Mystikal lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Have a good sleep DS. My long lost brotha.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> So tell me what will you do when Bully and his posse turns on you? Since you're so defensive, I predict you turning your computer off and eating rat poison and liquid plumber at the same time.


Why would they turn on me in the first place? Do you know what being defensive means? You look like shit, you post like shit. Go kill yourself.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh here we go!


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> You're delusional kid. You never ignored my post dumbass. Even if you did you think I give a fuck?
> 
> There's therapy you know, it can help you cope with your unloving parents.


I ignored this one, dumbass. ''Says the guy that's a geek with no ambitions in life.''

You obviously do give a fuck, otherwise you wouldn't be here. Keep crying, you silly child.



edit : I'm not responding to you anymore. A worthless spastic like you isn't worth my time.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I get that alot actually.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> I ignored this one, dumbass. ''Says the guy that's a geek with no ambitions in life.''
> 
> You obviously do give a fuck, otherwise you wouldn't be here. Keep crying, you silly child.


Well, by you mentioning the post you "ignored", it shows you didn't ignore it.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Why would they turn on me in the first place? Do you know what being defensive means? You look like shit, you post like shit. Go kill yourself.


You mad? They will turn on you, you might not think so but just wait and see.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Well, by you mentioning the post you "ignored", it shows you didn't ignore it.


Wow! Nice job, genius. I'm done with him, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> I ignored this one, dumbass. ''Says the guy that's a geek with no ambitions in life.''
> 
> You obviously do give a fuck, otherwise you wouldn't be here. Keep crying, you silly child.


Just because i'm here doesn't mean I have to give a fuck about a particular poster dumbass bitch. And I guess you did ignored that post, I didn't notice because I obviously didn't give a fuck to check if you replied or not. 

I wonder what you look like, you probably look like a chewed up piece of meat you geek.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> You mad? They will turn on you, you might not think so but just wait and see.


Is that a slogan for some sort of shitty horror movie?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical said:


> I get that alot actually.


Lol, I bet.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mystical wants the jobbers to turn on somebody else badly. That way they can quit "being mean to him".


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Mystical wants the jobbers to turn on somebody else badly. That way they can quit "being mean to him".


The more the merrier. He already brings to the table his 15 alteregos. Busy guy.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Just because i'm here doesn't mean I have to give a fuck about a particular poster dumbass bitch. And I guess you did ignored that post, I didn't notice because I obviously didn't give a fuck to check if you replied or not.
> 
> I wonder what you look like, you probably look like a chewed up piece of meat you geek.


Yes, you did notice it lol. That's why you made a second post in order to get my attention. Stop trying to wiggle your way out, dipshit. generic cm punk dickrider asshurt cos evil kris said a bad word about his hero #13984053573486783476

Why do you want to know what I look like? Does it matter? Do you want to suck my dick or something? Lol I'd beat the shit out of you in real life. I would cut your head off and shit down your neck. Just give me a time and place, tough guy.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I think Mystical is a pretty cool guy. Eh creates his own forum and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I think Mystical is a pretty cool guy. Eh creates his own forum and *doesn't afraid of anything*.


Da fuck?


He weird and tries too hard to fit in. And something is weird about the Samantha situation. If he really is her, he's 10 times worse than NoyK and he's already headed that route, thanks to all of his apologies.

Because he didn't get accepted upon his return, he wants to be a "heel". Accuses everybody of doing the same shit that he just did a few days ago. So the minute the jobbers shit on somebody else, Mystical can blend in and ride the wave like always.

He's fucking pathetic. He wasn't that bad until he did that shit with the other forum.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Yes, you did notice it lol. That's why you made a second post in order to get my attention. Stop trying to wiggle your way out, dipshit. generic cm punk dickrider asshurt cos evil kris said a bad word about his hero #13984053573486783476
> 
> Why do you want to know what I look like? Does it matter? Do you want to suck my dick or something? Lol I'd beat the shit out of you in real life. I would cut your head off and shit down your neck. Just give me a time and place, tough guy.


You probably look like this









Your life sucks. You were bullied and ridiculed growing up as a kid. You're a hoarder, got no friends, no job. All you have is your computer where you try to escape reality. 

Do you really wanna fight me? What a keyboard warrior. You don't know what i'm all about *****.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Da fuck?
> 
> 
> He weird and tries too hard to fit in. And something is weird about the Samantha situation. If he really is her, he's 10 times worse than NoyK and he's already headed that route, thanks to all of his apologies.
> ...


Lol it's a meme chapo check this out, http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/pretty-cool-guy

I disagree. Nobody is worse then Noyk. He pretends to be a girl on PS Home.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Actually my only crime was copying shit from this forum, I didn't feel like writing all the rules and various shit like that. As far as Samantha goes I don't need to say that I'm not her because that shit is already done with. And as far as my heel turn goes, I was heel before I got accepted as one of the jobbers so I don't care if I'll ever be accepted again. If anything I was pretending to be nice as it's pointless to make e-enemies.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> You probably look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:StephenA2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Nitemare copied threads directly from this forum and said he did it because you told him to


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mystical said:


> If anything I was pretending to be nice as it's pointless to make e-enemies.



Pretending to be nice he says. We all know you are an hypocrite.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk2


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, bro I did tell him to. Actually I was too lazy and we didn't have many members at the time.



Dung20 said:


> Pretending to be nice he says. We all know you are an hypocrite.


How so?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Why would they turn on me in the first place? Do you know what being defensive means? You look like shit, you post like shit. *Go kill yourself.*


You are going a little bit too far.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

New sig

this CREDMI character is great


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Actually my only crime was copying shit from this forum, I didn't feel like writing all the rules and various shit like that. As far as Samantha goes I don't need to say that I'm not her because that shit is already done with. And as far as my heel turn goes, I was heel before I got accepted as one of the jobbers so I don't care if I'll ever be accepted again. If anything I was pretending to be nice as it's pointless to make e-enemies.


The Samantha stalking thing was a work, wasn't it?



Ether said:


> New sig
> 
> this CREDMI character is great


Yeah, that dude is funny.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Samoon said:


> You are going a little bit too far.


Drinking rat poison = ok
Go kill yourself = going to far.

It's a matter of speech. I'll stop being literal and use euphemisms instead.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> You probably look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic from Google Images, why don't you type ''ogrish'' instead and see what would your body look like after meeting me?

Funny, cause you're still a kid, an useless autistic *******, you're bullied at school because you wear wrestling t-shirts like the nerd you are and you contemplate suicide because of it everyday. So when you finally decide to rage quit ))be successful okay son? It would be a step forward for humanity, cause we certainly don't need ignorant, weak scum like you on this planet


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Drinking rat poison = ok
> Go kill yourself = going to far.
> 
> It's a matter of speech. I'll stop being literal and use euphemisms instead.


Read the Rant's rules, you can't tell people to go kill themselves or else you will be banned.

And I didn't see the post where you told him to Drink rant poison.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!

FIGHT!!!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> You're bullied at school because you wear wrestling t-shirts like the nerd you are and you contemplate suicide because of it everyday.


Aren't you a wrestling fan? 

Shall we blame the weather for the sudden increase of idiots popping up like mushrooms here?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Read the Rant's rules, you can't tell people to go kill themselves or else you will be banned.
> 
> And I didn't see the post where you told him to Drink rant poison.


Apocalypto has been calling Chapo a hoodrat and telling him to go eat KFC/Popeyes for awhile now and he hasn't been banned so and you're not allowed to be racist in the rules, so...

not to mention he replied to one of his posts with something like "does this make you happy?" with a pic of a watermelon


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well whatever, I was just warning him.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Aren't you a wrestling fan?
> 
> Shall we blame the weather for the sudden increase of idiots popping up like mushrooms here?



Do you wear wrestling t-shirts in public?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Read the Rant's rules, you can't tell people to go kill themselves or else you will be banned.
> 
> And I didn't see the post where you told him to Drink rat poison.





> Originally Posted by Mystical View Post
> So tell me what will you do when Bully and his posse turns on you? Since you're so defensive, *I predict you turning your computer off and eating rat poison and liquid plumber at the same time.*



EDIT: You can't also post racist comments, homophobic remarks... And here it is a daily routine. So go kill yourself too.
It was in the same post. And it wasn't me. I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I called Chapo a hoodrat too but of course I wasn't being racist. Dunk,Anark,Bully and even dualshock was telling me to go drink bleach. So in response I told them to go eat rat poison and wash it down with liquid plumber. :lol


edit: Is it just me or did the gif in my sig freeze?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> Do you wear wrestling t-shirts in public?


Yep what is wrong with that?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Do you wear wrestling t-shirts in public?


I don't own wrestling merchandise. Still, why would someone bully a person for using a wrestling tshirt? Kids are stupid I know.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Although it wasn't in rants, I've been called the n-word. The guy was banned for it.

Somebody called me a "************" or something like that, in chatbox. They were only removed from chatbox, though.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Nice pic from Google Images, why don't you type ''ogrish'' instead and see what would your body look like after meeting me?
> 
> Funny, cause you're still a kid, an useless autistic *******, you're bullied at school because you wear wrestling t-shirts like the nerd you are and you contemplate suicide because of it everyday. So when you finally decide to rage quit ))be successful okay son? It would be a step forward for humanity, cause we certainly don't need ignorant, weak scum like you on this planet


What's wrong with wearing wrestling T-Shirts? I own a white CM Punk shirt that I wear occasionally. You think I care what people think? You're wrong son. I am a secure guy, unlike yourself. You suffer from social anxiety disorder because your parents hardly ever spoken to you. All you did is sit in front of the TV with crapped filled diapers.

I will never kill myself bro. But I wouldn't be surprised if you do. You have the symptoms of a suicidal person.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> What's wrong with wearing wrestling T-Shirts? I own a white CM Punk shirt that I wear occasionally. You think I care what people think? You're wrong son. I am a secure guy, unlike yourself. You suffer from social anxiety disorder because your parents hardly ever spoken to you. All you did is sit in front of the TV with crapped filled diapers.
> 
> I will never kill myself bro. But I wouldn't be surprised if you do. You have the symptoms of a suicidal person.


lol it took you 17 minutes to respond. Stop searching for insults on google you moron. Why don't you go outside or something instead of sitting behind your pathetic keyboard typing stupid shit thinking you're tough? Depressed loser on the verge of suicide, aww. You still haven't given me your address bitch


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> lol it took you 17 minutes to respond. Stop searching for insults on google you moron. Why don't you go outside or something instead of sitting behind your pathetic keyboard typing stupid shit thinking you're tough? Depressed loser on the verge of suicide, aww. You still haven't given me your address bitch


You know people have lives to live instead of responding immediately to your trolling


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> lol it took you 17 minutes to respond. Stop searching for insults on google you moron. Why don't you go outside or something instead of sitting behind your pathetic keyboard typing stupid shit thinking you're tough? Depressed loser on the verge of suicide, aww. You still haven't given me your address bitch


He takes 17 minutes to respond, he is slow to come up with a reply. Yet, he should go outside.
You guys are boring. The only insults you come up with are the ones who have a high potential to backfire. Aren't you here online too? Aren't we all sitted and replying in the same thread? Fuck off. And what's the deal with the address? Are you going to fight him in real life? Are you seriously that much of a loser? Go meet CREDMI, you two will be great friends.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> You know people have lives to live instead of responding immediately to your trolling


that's not the case for the You_heard? guy, he hates his life and is about to put an end to it


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> He takes 17 minutes to respond, he is slow to come up with a reply. Yet, he should go outside.
> You guys are boring. The only insults you come up with are the ones who have a high potential to backfire. Aren't you here online too? Aren't we all sitted and replying in the same thread? Fuck off. And what's the deal with the address? Are you going to fight him in real life? Are you seriously that much of a loser? Go meet CREDMI, you two will be great friends.


Even worse, if he's from Europe, as his location implies, why the fuck would he want to travel to Los Angeles to fight a guy he met on the internet?


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> He takes 17 minutes to respond, he is slow to come up with a reply. Yet, he should go outside.
> You guys are boring. The only insults you come up with are the ones who have a high potential to backfire. Aren't you here online too? Aren't we all sitted and replying in the same thread? Fuck off. And what's the deal with the address? Are you going to fight him in real life? Are you seriously that much of a loser? Go meet CREDMI, you two will be great friends.


How am I a loser? He obviously has a problem with me, so I'd like to talk to him face to face and find out whether he's a MAN or a KEYBOARD WARRIOR
And why the plural? ''you guys are boring''


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> lol it took you 17 minutes to respond. Stop searching for insults on google you moron. Why don't you go outside or something instead of sitting behind your pathetic keyboard typing stupid shit thinking you're tough? Depressed loser on the verge of suicide, aww. You still haven't given me your address bitch


Stop refreshing the page every 30 seconds, you'll get a reply eventually lol. I'm not giving you my adress. You think i'm stupid? I don't want 50 pizzas coming to my house. I'll have you know that I am experienced in hand-to-hand combat bitch. So you may want to reconsider your challenge, maggot.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> He takes 17 minutes to respond, he is slow to come up with a reply. Yet, he should go outside.
> You guys are boring. The only insults you come up with are the ones who have a high potential to backfire. Aren't you here online too? Aren't we all sitted and replying in the same thread? Fuck off. And what's the deal with the address? Are you going to fight him in real life? Are you seriously that much of a loser? Go meet CREDMI, you two will be great friends.


I'm boring?


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Stop refreshing the page every 30 seconds, you'll get a reply eventually lol. I'm not giving you my adress. You think i'm stupid? I don't want 50 pizzas coming to my house. I'll have you know that I am experienced in hand-to-hand combat bitch. So you may want to reconsider your challenge, maggot.


Lol you're nothing you little wimp. Your experience in hand-to-hand combat only exists in the sad, empty mind of yours, you imbecile. Fuck off now and go back to 4chan where you belong.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Lol you're nothing you little wimp. Your experience in hand-to-hand combat only exists in the sad, empty mind of yours, you imbecile. Fuck off now and go back to 4chan where you belong.


Lol I am actually lurking on 4chan right now. How did you know? I bet you feel real tough right now huh? You issued a fight that's never going to happen. Pussy lol.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I'm boring?


Not you. regarding Mystical, this guy and CRedmi. They are all one dimensional


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Credmi is funny tbh.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Not you. regarding Mystical, this guy and CRedmi. They are all one dimensional


That's a relief. And I agree with you to an extent.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Lol I am actually lurking on 4chan right now. How did you know? I bet you feel real tough right now huh? You issued a fight that's never going to happen. Pussy lol.



Well, good. Stay there because it's the perfect place for losers like you. And all I know is that I'm better than you lol coward keep hiding behind your monitor.


I can't believe I wasted like an hour of my life arguing with retards in this thread.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

HEELKris said:


> lol it took you 17 minutes to respond. Stop searching for insults on google you moron. Why don't you go outside or something instead of sitting behind your pathetic keyboard typing stupid shit thinking you're tough? Depressed loser on the verge of suicide, aww. You still haven't given me your address bitch


You want his address? Didn't you just accuse somebody in this thread of being a stalker?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Night jobbers. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> You want his address? Didn't you just accuse somebody in this thread of being a stalker?


The fact that I want to kick his ass makes me a stalker? Oh, okay.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

HEELKris said:


> The fact that I want to kick his ass makes me a stalker? Oh, okay.


No, it just makes you an oversensitive clown. The fact that you want his address makes you a stalker.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No the fact you want to find someone's address on the Internet is stalking


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> No, it just makes you an oversensitive clown. The fact that you want his address makes you a stalker.


Well at first I just said ''give me a time a place''. I don't give a shit about the address, I just want to fight him.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It's pretty clear that HEELKris is a stalker.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

HEELKris said:


> Well at first I just said ''give me a time a place''. I don't give a shit about the address, I just want to fight him.


Who cares what you said at first? Now you say you want an address, so I repeat. You're a stalker, and clearly very butthurt since you want to fight the guy so badly.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It looks like I rustled HEELKris jimmies.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Who cares what you said at first? Now you say you want an address, so I repeat. You're a stalker, and clearly very butthurt since you want to fight the guy so badly.


LOL who asked you to read my shit? Think what you want, I really don't care. I'm leaving this thread now, I've wasted enough time here. Perhaps I'll be back tomorrow. Don't be sad, Shazayum. Dreams do come true. One day I'll pay attention to you and we'll have a nice long argument. Peace out.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

HEELKris said:


> LOL who asked you to read my shit? Think what you want, I really don't care. I'm leaving this thread now, I've wasted enough time here. Perhaps I'll be back tomorrow. Don't be sad, Shazayum. Dreams do come true. One day I'll pay attention to you and we'll have a nice long argument. Peace out.


Before you leave, can I have your address?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So much gotten to these last few pages.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

HEELKris said:


> One day I'll pay attention to you and we'll have a nice long argument. Peace out.


You've been paying attention to him and arguing the last page or two, fucknuts.


----------



## The Livid One (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh, the fat ****_o_t's thread picked up steam. Still utter shit though.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy shit! It's you! people say that you're Apocalypto.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Haiii :3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good day sir


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

What have been the highlights of your day?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Obamas victory?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh really? Never heard. Haven't been round a computer.

Good on him, I suppose. Only thing is, I don't get to see as much Romney hate on the front page of Reddit from now on


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmm. Something I've just noticed, Livid One always mentions a 'bag of smashed' something other, either cocks or turds etc. Apocalypto has the same repertoire no doubt, but he's never used the 'bag of smashed wotsits'.

Could he be clever enough to only use that term as Livid One? I dunno. He never seemed all that clever to me. His attacking of Apocalypto's looks means nothing, as those pictures might not be him anyway, and it would make it look like they are deffo different users.

It might be that he uses a different com at different locations to log in as each alt, to avoid having the same IP. I guess we'll find out if they are both online at the same time.

Either way, it appears I've created a monster.


EDIT: :lmao Nevermind. LC currently scraping him off her shoe.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah he gone. AGAIN!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good riddance to bad rubbish. 

That return went about as well as Brian Christopher's.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Dat Julie Benz


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thought Mitt had it


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Dat Julie Benz


Love me some Julie Benz!

Mornin boys


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I loved her final moment in Dexter. :troll


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Loved her on Buffy/Angel 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I never watched that Buffy stuff. unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I watch Buffy with my missus sometimes. And she thinks I'm watching for the great storylines :ass


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bully watches Buffy? :barkley


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Buffy was a decent show. Whedon rules

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Bully watches Buffy? :barkley


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for that video website, Bully. 

Watching WWE has really become tiresome as of late, they are removing everything way to quickly.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Now with the Livid One's gone, nothing interesting is happening.

We need a small name, big ego return. Come to think of it, we haven't seen GetReady2Fly come back yet.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There's also a good site called "Xtreme wrestling torrents" they have open sign ups at the moment. It's a private tracker so you get good speeds. That's where I got all my old episodes from. You just gotta maintain a good ratio.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Sure, thanks, though, I personally don't want to download anything.

Net here isn't even remotely quick enough to do that regularly.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Now with the Livid One's gone, nothing interesting is happening.
> 
> We need a small name, big ego return. Come to think of it, we haven't seen GetReady2Fly come back yet.


Bout time you ranted on some cunt then. There's a fire inside you, Whap, I've seen it spark a few times.

Unleash your rage.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anarks rant was pretty good.

Credit where credit is due.

Disappointed by the lack of Gene Wilder memes though.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Anark is great, no surprise.

His Rant didn't have that many "story elements", but it was still cool.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Anark is great, no surprise.
> 
> His Rant didn't have that many "*story elements*", but it was still cool.


_I ain't story time lady so PAY ATTENTION._


:lmao From Tank Girl, a film that is technically fucking shite but which I will love for all time.

And you all thought I came up with that whole _pay attention_ thing by myself. :side:


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Lol, you nicked it from a movie?

SHAMEFUR DISPRAY


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SRS? I thought that phrase had been around for eons.

My teacher used to say it to me all the time man

A rapping on the knuckles with a metal ruler would sometimes follow


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sexiest bra ever invented:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Her boobs are the bomb!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Now with the Livid One's gone, nothing interesting is happening.
> 
> We need a small name, big ego return. Come to think of it, we haven't seen *GetReady2Fly* come back yet.












But I think he was cool outside of the rep complaining. Or outside of rants in general.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I wonder how Karla would look as a blonde


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Just went through the last few pages and it was even worse than a Sheamus/ADR feud.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Your sig brings back bad memories of a terrible forum I used to be a part of

"Maddoxmania"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> I wonder how Karla would look as a blonde


She was once a brunette.



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Just went through the last few pages and it was even worse than a Sheamus/ADR feud.


That feud had some moments :side:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Back to topic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DualShock said:


> Back to topic


It's truly horrifying if you look at it long enough. The final twig may have snapped right there.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

DualShock's signature is GOLD. :lol:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Back to topic


Makes me think of this:


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I'm half way through watching last week's RAW, since I missed that one as well.

I'm fine with the whole 3MB-thing, I'm open for new ideas. 
However, the only reasonable conclusion to the stable in my eyes is Jinder and Slater kicking out McIntyre, only for him to attack them on a following show, by coming out to his old theme (or the unused, lighter, "face" version?") and doing the Future Shock DDT on both of them. 

A man can dream.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> I'm half way through watching last week's RAW, since I missed that one as well.
> 
> I'm fine with the whole 3MB-thing, I'm open for new ideas.
> However, the only reasonable conclusion to the stable in my eyes is Jinder and Slater kicking out McIntyre, only for him to attack them on a following show, by coming out to his old theme (or the unused, lighter, "face" version?") and doing the Future Shock DDT on both of them.
> ...


And McIntyre will still end up on Superstars after all that. :batista4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He'll always be the chosen one. 3mb needs to get a little bigger before anything truly happens.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think Jinder Mahal will. 

He seems to be the odd one out of the group.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> And McIntyre will still end up on Superstars after all that. :batista4


Preferably on RAW as the WWE champ. ;D

Or on SD! as WHC.

Or on any of the shows as IC or US Champ.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The 3MB chants on this past Raw were awesome btw.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Preferably on RAW as the WWE champ. ;D
> 
> Or on SD! as WHC.
> 
> Or on any of the shows as IC or US Champ.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> DualShock's signature is GOLD. :lol:


Only because I am a fan of somebody doesn't mean that I can't take a joke or something ironic.
But the really sad thing about the current state of WWE is no matter how much you mock or make it over the top, it's still better and more entertaining than anything in WWE today.
Just imagine the storyline with The Hurricane :lol

Speaking of


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Preferably on RAW as the WWE champ. ;D
> 
> Or on SD! as WHC.
> 
> Or on any of the shows as IC or US Champ.


They might well capture the US or the IC title and the Tag Team titles before they disband.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DualShock said:


> But the really sad thing about the current state of WWE is no matter how much you mock or make it over the top, it's still better and more entertaining than anything in WWE today.


I'm confused. Anyone else confused?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


> I'm confused. Anyone else confused?


I mean the Russo memes. No matter how much the anti-Russo fans mock his booking or try to make it bad it's still looks better than the current crap in WWE


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Anark said:


> I'm confused. Anyone else confused?





Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Speaking of Russo,


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah. Ah. Ahhh.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I made that third MemeGene one.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I made that third MemeGene one.


They are all hilarious.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

These Russo memes are top of the fucking line.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

They are okay.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I actually don't find them funny at all.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Me neither


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I feel ashamed that HEElkris is from Europe.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I feel grateful Mystical is from USA.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I feel ashamed that HEElkris is from Europe.


Me neither.

Wait wut

---
I always find it annoying when someone goes all like "Oh those stupid Internet memes are never funny..."

While I can understand that someone simply doesn't like them, I just find it annoying "how they say that". 
It always comes off as if they think are "better" than the Internet and too "sophisticated" for Internet jokes.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like the internet.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I still find the Blading Flair memes the best because almost every meme ends with "blades":lmao

But I feel always so sorry for laughing at Cyclops HBK memes :lol
I will go straight to hell


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the fuck


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Marked for Celtic.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Celtic Warrior?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I know it's a good moment for Scottish football, but HOW in the FUCK did that happen?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Should have happened at their first game so everything went well. Historic!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Celtic Warrior?


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

AND THESE WORDS ARE TRUE, AND I'LL MAKE YOU BELIEVE


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The fuck? I haven't followed football in quite some time now, I stopped caring. But WOW!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A great week for you Brits.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We'll have some tea to celebrate. Perhaps dabble in a crumpet or two as well.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like irish tea.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to know fella.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I like red tea.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> I like red tea.


Kinda bitter thou.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Watch this xD ahahahah


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

fpalm lol


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Never seen so much win in one commercial tbh.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Never seen so much win in one commercial tbh.


One of my favourites but this little 30 second commercial > current 3 hour Raw shows






Tagline : No scoreboards, no cheerleaders, no television time-outs, no John Cena


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Love the random unfitting song that comes outta nowhere mid way through lol

ITS A DEDLEH GAYME


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

:hb


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Why do people keep typing Ghandi.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, Rock marks be getting severely butt hurt in the GOAT thread if you say anybody but Rock is GOAT.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rock is my personal GOAT but some of his marks are embarrassing. I am at least well aware there is a gang of guys that are realistically better than him overall.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

A$AP said:


> Never seen so much win in one commercial tbh.


I marked at 0:05


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Where is JT Martin and Noyk?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

On a cruiseship


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

In hell.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A$AP said:


>


Best commercial to ever come out of Egyptian TV,Too bad they started making new commercials for Panda with a new happy fun time queer Panda and not the Panda on the original commercial video.



RevolverSnake said:


> In hell.


Which circle of hell?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you cracked upon a cold one lately Gandhi?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Have you cracked upon a cold one lately Gandhi?


She wasn't cold when I _came_.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Put her back in the freezer


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh boy.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> She wasn't cold when I _came_.


Multiple morgue-asms.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's always a bad sign when the woman's stiffer than the man during sex


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

> *Woman Gets Pregnant After Having Intercourse With Dead Man In A Mortuary.*
> 
> http://www.newspitter.com/2012/01/09/woman-gets-pregnant-after-having-intercourse-with-dead-man-in-a-mortuary
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I love people.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Woman Gets Pregnant After Having Intercourse With Dead Man In A Mortuary.
> 
> http://www.newspitter.com/2012/01/09...-in-a-mortuary
> 
> ...


The guy she drunkenly fucked must be one ugly muthafucker if she'd rather pretend she fucked a corpse.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Sup everybody



Anark said:


> The guy she drunkenly fucked must be one ugly muthafucker if she'd rather pretend she fucked a corpse.


This is even better :lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

"All the news that's fit to print"

Like to see what didn't make the cut


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Any funny banned commercials out there?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, I was removed from the funny pics thread. Should have never taken that risk.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Damn, I was removed from the funny pics thread. Should have never taken that risk.


I was just in there a little while ago. What did you do?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Love the random unfitting song that comes outta nowhere mid way through lol
> 
> ITS A DEDLEH GAYME


This is actually the best WWE theme ever produced IMO. Jim Johnston produced many great stuff but if there could be one song that deserves a Grammy the Survivor series 98 theme deserves it






:mark: :mark: :mark:



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Any funny banned commercials out there?


This german commercial for glasses was banned pretty quick LOL


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I remember seeing that one on a tv special of banned commercials.

@ Anark, I double posted. Maybe it was removed. Gonna ask if it's perma.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone remembers when somebody posted in the original funny pictures thread that one russian movie with the two naked men when the one fucks the other guy and eats him at the same time while the poor guy pisses and shits himself because of pain? LOL
Not kidding, the mods and some users can sure remember it

Good times


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL I definitely must have missed that because it ain't ringing any bells.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Morning guys anyone wanking at the mo?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Morning guys anyone wanking at the mo?


Working not wanking...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Mornin boys
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


Wassssup


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Morning guys anyone wanking at the mo?


Been there, done that


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Any overnight banishments...cough cough apocodycto

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Morning guys anyone wanking at the mo?


Didn't wank yet today,I'm so ashamed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> what the fuck


Something up?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I could have sworn Karla just winked at me


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, the wanking stuff is up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> I could have sworn Karla just winked at me


 



RevolverSnake said:


> Yeah, the* wanking stuff is up*.


Something clever could be said about this.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Shoot


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You're all a bunch of *wankers*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

key words being "up" and "wanker" ah but y'all know what I'm talking about.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Find the mistake.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> key words being "up" and "wanker" ah but y'all know what I'm talking about.


That's what's up.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Find the mistake.


She's not in the kitchen making me a sammich


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Find the mistake.












Find the mistake.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You're all a bunch of *wankers*


I remember a couple of years ago this guy I know was getting tugged off and he tore his foreskin. Took the piss out of it for a while.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I remember a couple of years ago this guy I know was getting tugged off and he tore his foreskin. Took the piss out of it for a while.


I've heard of "taking the piss" but that's ridiculous


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Yeah, the wanking stuff is up.


You are welcome. (Y)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay I found it Gandhi.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure if botch or purpose.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> You are welcome. (Y)


Are you wanking, my ex?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

What's the mistake (can't see the image in Swagger's spoiler tags)?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Swagger posted the Lil Jimmy picture in the spoiler


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Open image in a new tab


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Are you wanking, my ex?


Always after you. Never before. I even had my clitoris circumsized just to ensure that you are the only one having pleasure! (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Shit, nothing showed up? I see it. lol not sure, maybe if you copy the url and put it in the search engine it will show up. it's from and image hosting site, so I should have figured it wouldn't show up.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Okay I found it Gandhi.


You did? Because I see no mistake,What is it?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Always after you. Never before. I even had my clitoris circumsized just to ensure that you are the only one having pleasure! (Y)


Wait you have a vagina? That's a bit of a turn off for me.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

@swagger
Was that Susan Sarandon in that porn on the big screen :vince2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Wait you have a vagina? That's a bit of a turn off for me.


It's not a regular vagina, it's a mutilated one. That must be something erotic for some people. I know Gandhi loves it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Have opened the image in a new tab, still can't see the mistake. I'm starting to feel pretty stupid now. Somebody help me out.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> It's not a regular vagina, it's a mutilated one. That must be something erotic for some people. I know Gandhi loves it.


Not if it is still alive...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The message of that picture is wrong, Gandhi.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I know only that Gandhi is the only one in this forum who loves the current WWE shows. Dead crowd :westbrook2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DualShock said:


> @swagger
> Was that Susan Sarandon in that porn on the big screen :vince2


Sure looks like it.



Anark said:


> Have opened the image in a new tab, still can't see the mistake. I'm starting to feel pretty stupid now. Somebody help me out.


You just slow, bro. Kidding, there ain't no mistake, I just posted it for the hell of it.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> It's not a regular vagina, it's a mutilated one. That must be something erotic for some people. *I know Gandhi loves it.*


This will never end will it?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

There's no mistake in the Paranomrmal Activity pic Sono posted?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Gandhi likes his woman like his coffee.

Ground up and in the freezer


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dat arse.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Dat arse.


I LOLed.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

DualShock said:


> I know only that Gandhi is the only one in this forum who loves the current WWE shows. Dead crowd :westbrook2


I've been enjoying Raw
Cuz it's live...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Gandhi likes his woman like his coffee.
> 
> Ground up and in the freezer


I do like coffee,Allot.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I enjoy work.

It's a living


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> It's not a regular vagina, it's a mutilated one. That must be something erotic for some people. I know Gandhi loves it.


I'll give it a try.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> I've been enjoying Raw
> Cuz it's live...
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.





BULLY said:


> I enjoy work.
> 
> It's a living


I'm sorry, but :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> The message of that picture is wrong, Gandhi.


What is the message,I must know.



DualShock said:


> I know only that Gandhi is the only one in this forum who loves the current WWE shows. Dead crowd :westbrook2


I guess that means I can't use those types of jokes anymore,Darn.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

There is, Anark. I can see a swastika.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm *dead* tired.

Oh better not say that around Gandhi, he might try and fuck me


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Almost in tears right now.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'm *dead* tired.
> 
> Oh better not say that around Gandhi, he might try and fuck me


I'll will till your corpse rots first,I'm picky.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I've been enjoying Raw
> Cuz it's live...
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


I can't remember when was the last time I watched Raw in full length and enjoyed it except of the 1000th episode. The return of Brock Lesnar was the last good Raw show IMO.
On Monday I spoiled myself because the show was taped and it made me sick reading that Cena and Ryback won against Punk & Ziggler with Ryback destroying everything in 30 seconds.

Funny, I always thought in the last 7 years that John Cena would be the reason why I would stop watching but it looks that Ryback is the one


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This talk about fucking dead stuff is really getting annoying. Why don't we talk about something more stiff?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you being dead serious?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

DualShock said:


> I can't remember when was the last time I watched Raw in full length and enjoyed it except of the 1000th episode. The return of Brock Lesnar was the last good Raw show IMO.
> On Monday I spoiled myself because the show was taped and it made me sick reading that Cena and Ryback won against Punk & Ziggler with Ryback destroying everything in 30 seconds.
> 
> Funny, I always thought in the last 7 years that John Cena would be the reason why I would stop watching but it looks that Ryback is the one


I don't see why so many complain, personally I enjoy most of the shows and like Ryback as well as Cena. 

Favorite Stevie Wonder song?

Living in the city

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Are you being dead serious?


Hey man I used that yesterday...Not cool...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I don't see why so many complain, personally I enjoy most of the shows and like Ryback as well as Cena.
> 
> Favorite Stevie Wonder song?
> 
> ...


Gandhi's favourite singer is Rob Zombie


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Are you being dead serious?


Someone needs to stop you dead in your tracks with all these clever remarks.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you like Wings? Live & Let Die is a great song

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> There is, Anark. I can see a swastika.


Where? Do you mean the slight fold on her t-shirt?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Gandhi's favourite singer is Rob Zombie


Well, since february 11, 2012 it is Whitney Houston

:westbrook2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Amy Winehouse is looking pretty sexy these days.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone like Punk?

I don't mind *living* end

But I bet Gandhi is more of a *dead* Kennedys fan


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Anark said:


> Amy Winehouse is looking pretty sexy these days.


I wouldn't be caught dying of laughter to a post like this. :side:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Stop being such a stiff.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

All the great posts. I hope this thread will never die


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You guys kill me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Anark said:


> Stop being such a stiff.


Till death do me and this thread part. Come at me, bro.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't mind this thread. It's a good way to *kill* time.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Which game shall I buy? Dead Space or DOA?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

There was a young man called Swagger
Who stabbed a girl with a dagger
She had played hard to get
When Swagger’s friend she had met
But now Gandhi could finally shag her


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Which game shall I buy? Dead Space or DOA?
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


What about left for dead?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dead Island maybe? Or Dead Rising?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm more of a movie buff.

Anyone seen the departed?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm more of a movie buff.
> 
> Anyone seen the departed?


Yeah Decaprio's Boston accent was dead on 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cmwit, I have DOA, it's not worth the buy. Tekken Tag 2 is way better with over 50 characters and a lot more stuff to do.

DOA was fun to use the first day to play storymode. The rest sucks, you play arcade mode just to unlock costumes, their boobs do not bounce as much as in the previous versions and the naughty costumes are payed DLC.

The online mode also sucks big time.

I'm having a blast with tekken.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Yeah Decaprio's Boston accent was dead on
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


His acting was a little stiff though

It really died in the box office


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You know what really kills a comedy routine for me? Corpsing.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Cmwit, I have DOA, it's not worth the buy. Tekken Tag 2 is way better with over 50 characters and a lot more stuff to do.
> 
> DOA was fun to use the first day to play storymode. The rest sucks, you play arcade mode just to unlock costumes, their boobs do not bounce as much as in the previous versions and the naughty costumes are payed DLC.
> 
> ...


Lol sarcasm my friend...play on words dead...

Always been a Tekken fan so many lost hours w/orig Tekken tag

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The tekken series died for me when they released 4 but the series came back to life with tekken tag


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> The tekken series died for me when they released 4 but the series came back to life with tekken tag


Tekken is epic for me, there vas no Tekken game that was disappointing.

I remember the good ol days when I rented Tekken 2 and was surprised that Heihachi was not...dead


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I have yet to play the new TTT is my girl Jun in it?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Tekken is epic for me, there vas no Tekken game that was disappointing.
> 
> I remember the good ol days when I rented Tekken 2 and was surprised that Heihachi was not...dead


I was really just saying that to make the gag work

4 was the worst of the series though


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys. Guys.

You have totally killed the joke.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I was really just saying that to make the gag work
> 
> 4 was the worst of the series though


You mean that Tekken 4 basically killed the momentum


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Love tekken tag though. Played it to death


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I have yet to play the new TTT is my girl Jun in it?
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


Yup. She's the Boss actually, she's also the character Unknown.

I think they literatly have all characters in the game but Gon, characters like Sebastian (Lili's butler), Dr Boskonovitch, Slim Bob, Miharu. And they are all free DLCs. With about 56 playable characters it's hard to miss one


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Has anyone here seen the animated Dead Space Downfall movie? Pretty nice movie.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Yup. She's the Boss actually, she's also the character Unknown.
> 
> I think they literatly have all characters in the game but Gon, characters like Sebastian (Lili's butler), Dr Boskonovitch, Slim Bob, Miharu. And they are all free DLCs. With about 56 playable characters it's hard to miss one


No one wanted to fight me back in the day as Jun, her counters were great

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jun is a *deadly* player alright


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Jun is a *deadly* player alright


Yeah she was a killer character 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I always played Tekken 2 in the arcades. I was always King. I thought my mother would murder me, the money I wasted


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Yeah she was a killer character
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


Mastering her ten hit combos is dead hard though. Killed my thumbs


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey, Gandhi!










Took this picture just for you, I know you were dying to see it.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Hey, Gandhi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, that was a typo.

My PM meant to ask for a picture of you WAKING the dead. Not that.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Hey, Gandhi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd never catch me wearing a ugly colored hat like that.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> You'd never catch me wearing a ugly colored hat like that.


You wouldn't be seen dead in it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> You'd never catch me wearing a ugly colored hat like that.


Ofcourse not, it would attract to much attention everytime you go to cemiteries to wank.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Ofcourse not, it would attract to much attention everytime you go to cemiteries to wank.


Just wank?



Anark said:


> You wouldn't be seen dead in it.


Lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Going to bed. Night


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm going to clean this dumpster excuse of an apartment and will probably take later a photo with a pan so you can have plenty of material for your enjoyment.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread just went dead all of a sudden


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Puns, Necrophilia, Tekken and Wrestling.

Fun times in this thread. :lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Cause that's the ways things happen on the Jobber Express


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Putting my sleep plans on hold for a bit longer

Plenty of time to sleep when I'm dead


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:austin


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Stone Colds one of my favourite wrestlers... apart from the *deadman* of course :taker


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

:jeff

Just wanted to put that out there


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I die of boredom watching Jeff Hardy wrestle


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Whenever he main events, I skip part of Impact. I didn't think it possible.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

save us 

BOBBY ROOOOO


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

You haters.

Hardy 4 life


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> You haters.
> 
> Hardy 4 life


Gandhi will be happy to know he will still be *Hard*y 4 death.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He prefers it when they're corpsing


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> He prefers it when they're corpsing


Way ahead of you on that one.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I know I'm kind of late, but I own Tekken 2, once owned Tekken 3, Tekken Tag Tournament, Tekken 4, Tekken 5 and Tekken 6. Lost my hardcore interest in the series at 6. Not sure what it was.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mortal Kombat 9 is the GOAT fighting game IMO


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone else think as highly of Daniel Bryan as I do?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Triple H for life :hhh


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Please, don't let this thread turn gay.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why will that arouse you unk2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Nope. But it will draw me away unk3


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Please, don't let this thread turn gay.


Cannot be turned gay has to be born that way, duh 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No huge loss :rock4


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

DBryan is so under rated


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone wants to talk Dbry I think...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Would love to see him win a rumble


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Cannot be turned gay has to be born that way, duh
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


Yeah, they say that.

@BULLY, I play a big part ITT.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I spose


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Daniel Bryan has a sexy little bum unk2


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't wait for Bryan to turn face so he can actually win some matches.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I can't wait for Bryan to turn face so he can actually win some matches.




Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah heels don't win a lot of matches unless they are seven feet tall or at least 250 pounds usually


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Please, don't let this thread turn gay.


wtf? Talking about MK, Tekken and making fun of Gandhi is turning this thread gay? Fuck you.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Is he really even a heel?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, still does heelish things like scream no to the crowd and rip up kids signs. They have toned him down though. Think they are leaving the door ajar for a face turn


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

IMO, right now, with the reaction and the booking, I'd say that both Bryan and Kane are "classic" tweeners.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah, still does heelish things like scream no to the crowd and rip up kids signs. They have toned him down though. Think they are leaving the door ajar for a face turn


Eh don't really consider him a heel. Yeah he argues with the crowd but still not really heelish, imo once he teamed w/Kane that was his turn... 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> wtf? Talking about MK, Tekken and making fun of Gandhi is turning this thread gay? Fuck you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah kanes not a face either

He's a tweener if anything


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I love tweeners.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

All wrestlers should be tweeners


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Exactly. It would make more sense like that.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll give you tweener but def not a heel.

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kanes just kane. He's not anything really, does what he wants


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I kinda want to do a new rant. But I really don't know what I could rant about. :hhh


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


>


You sure did.



You_heard? said:


> Please, don't let this thread turn gay.





You_heard? said:


> Nope. But it will draw me away unk3


...more like whining though.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Shame about Bray Wyatt's promo.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Beethoven and guns.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How awesome I am


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> All wrestlers should be tweeners


I agree, that would be more realistic.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Beethoven and guns.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Spoiler: LIVING ASS


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Masterpiece.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm in the process of doing a rant out of boredom


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

A masterpiece indeed.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Am getting excited just about two weeks away from my new TV

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'm in the process of doing a rant out of boredom


I sometimes feel I do too many rants. I actually delayed the parody porno one for a while.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Am getting excited just about two weeks away from my new TV


Imagine you could have it tomorrow morning. _Excitement turns into anger

_

Freut mich, dass es Dir gefällt, Schlange.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk

I'm excited for the weekend, finally enough time to watch cold fish, the fountain and the season one final of Homeland.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn, Fountain+Cold Fish is one beauty of a invariably lethal dose.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Imagine you could have it tomorrow morning. _Excitement turns into anger
> 
> _
> 
> Freut mich, dass es Dir gefällt, Schlange.


DAMN YOU!!!!! 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

CMWit said:


> Sent from my fucking phone.


Made me giggle out loud.

Also, DB is heavily entertaining, but very rarely is he put in situations where he can showcase it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

aw man


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol @ Cranky Vince's latest tweet.

Cranky Vince ‏@CrankyVince
JOB OPENING: GUY/GAL WITH 7-10 YEARS OF EXPERIENCE IN ASSISTED EROTIC SUICIDES. CLIENT IS MUSCULAR, TAN AND IN DIRE NEED OF AN EXIT. $20M.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Gee, it sure is boring around here.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

MAH BOI.

This peace is what all true jobbers strive for!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

It's funny how one day trolls appear in groups and the other it's peaceful as fuck.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

YTP fans or just aware of the CD-I games?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

They've been taking quite a hiding these last few days, they probably need time to recuperate.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> YTP fans or just aware of the CD-I games?


Used to be a big ytp fan.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Back to English Culture!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Back to English Culture!


Meh, back to managerial economics. Need to pull an all-nighter.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sono, where the hell is the swastika in that Paranormal pic? It's driving me fucking nuts.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL When you see it, you'll shit bricks.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

If you've got the magic eye like I have, you saw it for a second on her shirt.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nina Williams is the boss.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm a Mr.Bison guy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm leaving.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Nina Williams is the boss.


Only if she marries Jun.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to return some videotapes.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

For me still one of the most epic intros of all time. I remember when me and my friends marked out like retards after buying a PSX magazine with a Tekken 2 demo and watched the video and played the demo with the new graphics


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good times, when Nina was one of my favs as I thought she was a professional hooker who could fight.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Amnesia ain't _that_ scary.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

This thread is like Kobe Bryant in a hotel in Colorado! Unstoppable!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> This thread is like Kobe Bryant in a hotel in Colorado! Unstoppable!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck Nina, Lei WuLong is boss.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bryan kicks ass. I love his laugh too

MUAHAHAHA


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Speaking of
Paul Phoenix was always for me da boss. I almost never lost with him and he seems like a pretty cool guy. My favourite of all characters


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's a cunt to play against with his high/low combos and counter moves


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> He's a cunt to play against with his high/low combos and counter moves


The worst character to play against IMO is King
I hate it when he does the shit with his leg. It's hard to explain, he basically goes down and strikes you with his leg 5-6 times and you can't counter or do anything about it.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Stop talking about fucking Tekken, lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> The worst character to play against IMO is King
> I hate it when he does the shit with his leg. It's hard to explain, he basically goes down and strikes you with his leg 5-6 times and you can't counter or do anything about it.


Yeah I know the one you're talking about.

He's a cunt too with all his chain grabs


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Stop talking about fucking Tekken, lol.


Hello Zank

Kako si?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Pospano.

I assume the same for you?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Pospano.
> 
> I assume the same for you?


Yes, I am also tired and thats why I leave you now. See you tomorrow
Bye


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I just came across an android app named SPB TV which has a channel streaming WCW/ECW/WWF/WWE PPVs and shows 24/7! :mark:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

oh you


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I really don't like the poster "The-Rock-says"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why not


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^Boring unfunny one-liner isn't he?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, he is just one of those asshole rock marks and I think he hates me for thinking that the current product is watchable.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rock marks are the worst

Can you imagine how they'll act if Rock doesn't win back the title at rumble?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/200415-the-rock-says.html


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm a Bork mark.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

D-Bry and Punk for the E

Vanilla midgets ftw


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm a Big Show mark. :rocky


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't mind him so much these days

could never mark for him though


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> D-Bry and Punk for the E
> 
> Vanilla midgets ftw





SonoShion said:


> I'm a Bork mark.





RevolverSnake said:


> I'm a Big Show mark. :rocky


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


You mean its time for Smackdown, right? :kurt


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I used to hate The-Rock-Says when I first joined but I've learned to take most of what he says with a pinch of salt as he doesn't seem to be serious 75% of the time, and he can be pretty funny. Plus he had Father Stack and Pat Mustard as his sig, so that's a plus. Rock316AE however continues to be a despicable Rocky sycophantic cunt who gets riled up every time someone even thinks of criticising his golden boy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Generic Mahal


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, Rock says seems to be a bit ironic sometimes but I still think he is like a sidekick to RockAE316 :austin


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> I used to hate The-Rock-Says when I first joined but I've learned to take most of what he says with a pinch of salt as he doesn't seem to be serious 75% of the time, and he can be pretty funny. Plus he had Father Stack and Pat Mustard as his sig, so that's a plus. Rock316AE however continues to be a despicable Rocky sycophantic cunt who gets riled up every time someone even thinks of criticising his golden boy.


TheGreatOneIV is pretty much unbearable in that goat thread. He rivals 316ae in the rock dick riding department


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

btw. when I said I mark for Show I lied. :vince2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Lying cunt

:vince2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> TheGreatOneIV is pretty much unbearable in that goat thread. He rivals 316ae in the rock dick riding department


Clicking on that thread is comparable to taking a trip to Chernobyl.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Stop talking about fucking Tekken, lol.


I used to play video games competitively in my late teens & early 20's. My clan at one time was ranked 7th in the world at Counterstrike & individually, I used to compete at fighting games :mark:

I never really got into the 3D Fighters like Tekken or Soul Calibur though. Mostly various 2D fighters like Street Fighter games or the Crossover games featuring Marvel. There's still a pretty big fighting game scene in the midwest, not like in California but it exists.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's your fav team in umvc3?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I honestly haven't really played it. I played quite a bit of 2 but I don't play a whole lot anymore.

EDIT: I have played quite a bit of SSF4 though.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What's your fav team in umvc3?


Chun Li, Hulk, and I forget the other.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Akuma/deadpool/wolverine for me


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I used to play video games competitively in my late teens & early 20's. My clan at one time was ranked 7th in the world at Counterstrike & individually, I used to compete at fighting games :mark:
> 
> I never really got into the 3D Fighters like Tekken or Soul Calibur though. Mostly various 2D fighters like Street Fighter games or the Crossover games featuring Marvel. There's still a pretty big fighting game scene in the midwest, not like in California but it exists.


What CS team was that?

Personally, I've always disliked the 2D fighters. 3D ones are always better, IMO.

---

What is this talk about Rock winning the title? He ain't winning the title. 

Right? Right?!?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Clan [RvD] back when Twilight Gaming was still open, so it was, I think 2001? Maybe late 2000. Back when the CPL was still in Dallas, Texas. Which was won by a Swedish team that year, I believe. So CS 1.1 days? It was before they nerfed jumping so you could still bunny-hop.

I preferred 2D fighters because the community was bigger thus the tournaments had bigger turnouts. At least locally. That seems to still be true, with the popularity of SSF4 but I don't really keep up with things too much anymore.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

When Cena wins the title from Rock, the forum may collapse.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I would actually love to see that.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I think I want The Rock to win the title again. My biggest worry, if you can even call it that, is that he will but then won't be on TV at all until Wrestlemania. Which, at that point, it becomes a waste of time. But if he wins the title at Rumble & then gives us a month or two of TV appearances? I'm all for that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rock defeats Barrett on Raw. Barrett marks meltdown


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

i wan the wock to win. john cena he poo poo


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Clan [RvD] back when Twilight Gaming was still open, so it was, I think 2001? Maybe late 2000. Back when the CPL was still in Dallas, Texas. Which was won by a Swedish team that year, I believe. So CS 1.1 days? It was before they nerfed jumping so you could still bunny-hop.
> 
> I preferred 2D fighters because the community was bigger thus the tournaments had bigger turnouts. At least locally. That seems to still be true, with the popularity of SSF4 but I don't really keep up with things too much anymore.


That was a loooong time ago. xD



Walk-In said:


> I think I want The Rock to win the title again. My biggest worry, if you can even call it that, is that he will but then won't be on TV at all until Wrestlemania. Which, at that point, it becomes a waste of time. But if he wins the title at Rumble & then gives us a month or two of TV appearances? I'm all for that.


My issue as well.

I sincerely hope that neither the Rock or Cena get their hands on the title.
Rock vs Cena rematch at WM? Fine, sure, go with it.

Making it for the WWE Title?

FUCK YOU

Such a waste, IMO. Makes 1 match marginally "bigger" at the cost of not having 2 big matches.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

wock is the best. he say shut your mouth hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Relevant:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I think I want The Rock to win the title again. My biggest worry, if you can even call it that, is that he will but then won't be on TV at all until Wrestlemania. Which, at that point, it becomes a waste of time. But if he wins the title at Rumble & then gives us a month or two of TV appearances? I'm all for that.


WrestlingInc reported that there are major storylines being planned with the Rock as the main focus and that he'll be appearing on almost each and every Raw from January to April as he wont be shooting any movies at that time and will only be left with the GI Joe movie promotionail stuff. 

And @Zankman, he is winning the title. If it wasn't for the Rock, Punk would have dropped the strap to Ryback. And Lesnar is probably winning the Rumble, facing Hunter at EC and then challenging the Rock at Mania. Cause Cena winning and facing Rocky for the second time just wont make any sense whatsoever. Their feud was tagged as "Once In A Lifetime" for a reason.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Whatever, I don't want to see The Rock with the title.
Nor Lesnar, for that matter.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If you don't want to see The Rock or John Cena have the title again, then you're in for some bad news, dude. Neither of them getting the title? Yeah, that's a REAL long shot. So you should just brace yourself for disappointment. I mean, would you prefer C.M. Punk keeps it for another year? Like what is your best case scenario?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

The WWE section is full of butthurt beyond belief.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm just intrigued as to who will be champion after Cena.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Can we talk about something cooler than wrestling, please?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I would talk about the trouble I'm having with my new phone but it'd bore everyone to tears.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Shoot.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It's a wrestling message forum & you're trying to avoid wrestling talk? Seriously?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Shoot.


Well, here goes nothing. I've just upgraded from a Nokia 100 (yes yes har har) to a Sony Xperia P. I'm on O2. However, I've switched the phone on, inserted the micro SIM and all that, but the phone says there is no service and there is no phone number. It also keeps restarting after about 5-10 seconds. I'd like to transfer my contacts from my Nokia to my Xperia but I have a nagging suspicion this can only be done manually. It's pissing me right off.

Bear in mind I am a complete and utter smartphone luddite as this is the first one I've owned.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> It's a wrestling message forum & you're trying to avoid wrestling talk? Seriously?


If you want talk about wrestling go into the wrestling section. And if you're not down with that I've got two words for ya ... :cena2



Marty Vibe said:


> Well, here goes nothing. I've just upgraded from a Nokia 100 (yes yes har har) to a Sony Xperia P. I'm on O2. However, I've switched the phone on, inserted the micro SIM and all that, but the phone says there is no service and there is no phone number. It also keeps restarting after about 5-10 seconds. I'd like to transfer my contacts from my Nokia to my Xperia but I have a nagging suspicion this can only be done manually. It's pissing me right off.
> 
> Bear in mind I am a complete and utter smartphone luddite as this is the first one I've owned.


I actually am also not a smartphone guy. I own my first one since about August.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Well, here goes nothing. I've just upgraded from a Nokia 100 (yes yes har har) to a Sony Xperia P. I'm on O2. However, I've switched the phone on, inserted the micro SIM and all that, but the phone says there is no service and there is no phone number. It also keeps restarting after about 5-10 seconds. I'd like to transfer my contacts from my Nokia to my Xperia but I have a nagging suspicion this can only be done manually. It's pissing me right off.
> 
> Bear in mind I am a complete and utter smartphone luddite as this is the first one I've owned.


Sounds defective. Shutting off and restarting is usually a bad sign. I'd probably swallow my pride and go back to the store to have them set it up for me. Nah, actually I'd probably rip the thing apart trying to get it to work, like I did to my tablet that died.

Edited to add: Is it fully charged?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> If you want talk about wrestling go into the wrestling section.


Do you also register to NFL forums to not talk about football? :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

GothicBohemian said:


> Sounds defective. Shutting off and restarting is usually a bad sign. I'd probably swallow my pride and go back to the store to have them set it up for me. Nah, actually I'd probably rip the thing apart trying to get it to work, like I did to my tablet that died.
> 
> Edited to add: Is it fully charged?


Well when I say restart, I mean it just switches off. It's not fully charged yet, but because it's a Sony I can't take out the battery (right?) and I dare not fiddle with the bastarding thing in case it blows up and spits stupid phone jargon in my dumb confused face. I think a trip to the local O2 shop is in order yeah.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Do you also register to NFL forums to not talk about football? :lol


Well, I'm not a NFL fan so I wouldn't register on such a board anyway, but if I would be a fan and I would have registered there I would only talk about NFL related stuff in the NFL section and not in rants.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wade Barrett will dethrone Cena :kobe3


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't take Barrett seriously at all. You went off to go find yourself by fighting in underground fight clubs and you filmed it? Fuck off. Also, that stupid "BOOM" thing he does needs to stop.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

But in Fight Club they let themselves be filmed too. And you like fight club don't you?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

STOP TALKING ABOUT FIGHT CLUB.


You don't talk about fight club.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Concentrate on the red spot in the middle of the rectangle, and watch gray stripes disappear.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Mind blowing


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why is it when people have a conversation Sono posts stupid random pictures? What a tool.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

dat Bully/Sono feud


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No feud just speaking the truth. Time to lift your game Sono.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

off topic: today I finaly found some time to go to the barber. :draper


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I get my haircut a few days ago. 

Shaved all around like a real man, not like that long haired lout Apocolypto, who has hair like Conan but has a physique like Ally Mcbeal


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Someone sounds jelly.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

You. unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jealous of Apocalyptos physique :rock4

You're having a laugh


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd be a "shit nugget" if I weren't. :romo


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

That is MY Romo smiley, bitch.


:romo


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sharing is caring. unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Stop stealing peoples smileys TJF


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Not stealing. Just borrowing. :jay2


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> If you don't want to see The Rock or John Cena have the title again, then you're in for some bad news, dude. Neither of them getting the title? Yeah, that's a REAL long shot. So you should just brace yourself for disappointment. I mean, would you prefer C.M. Punk keeps it for another year? Like what is your best case scenario?


Best case scenario?

Well, my ideal WM29, though it may already be late for that:

Rock vs Randy Orton - Orton wins.
Stone Cold vs Punk - Didn't think about a winner for this one.
Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker - Taker wins.
Whoever vs whoever for the WHC (haven't though about it honestly, but ideally it would feature Ziggler or Barrett)
Cena vs Bryan vs someone for the WWE title - Bryan wins, but not by making that 3rd or 4th guy tap (Rhodes?)... But by making Cena tap. Would it hurt Cena? No. Would it help Bryan? Yes. 

That's a good sounding card if I do say so myself. To that add some IC or US title stuff, tag team stuff and you got a great Mania.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:vince2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Randy Orton is so fucking boring.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was more pleased about D Bry going over Cena that I just let that slide


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Cena vs Bryan vs someone for the WWE title - Bryan wins, but not by making that 3rd or 4th guy tap (Rhodes?)... But by making Cena tap. Would it hurt Cena? No. Would it help Bryan? Yes.


This was actually my imaginary plan for turning Cena heel. Have him tap out in a big fight, then have backstage segments of him angrily ripping off his Never Give Up armband things, staring at them furiously for a bit before throwing them away and then going on a mindlessly violent rampage for six weeks.

You could even have the storyline as Cena turning against the PG era and Vince and co battling him to keep him under control. Fake a few sound cuts when he's on the mic, have the live cut from the broadcast while he's doing something, then return with him ejected from the arena but with the ringside in chaos.

I'd love that kind of Cena. I'd say "yay Cena!" and all that kind of thing.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Randy Orton is so fucking boring.


Randy Ortan #1 jajajajjajajajaja



BULLY said:


> I was more pleased about D Bry going over Cena that I just let that slide


That is really necessary for Bryan, IMO. It would really cement his position as a ME talent.



Anark said:


> This was actually my imaginary plan for turning Cena heel. Have him tap out in a big fight, then have backstage segments of him angrily ripping off his Never Give Up armband things, staring at them furiously for a bit before throwing them away and then going on a mindlessly violent rampage for six weeks.
> 
> You could even have the storyline as Cena turning against the PG era and Vince and co battling him to keep him under control. Fake a few sound cuts when he's on the mic, have the live cut from the broadcast while he's doing something, then return with him ejected from the arena but with the ringside in chaos.
> 
> I'd love that kind of Cena. I'd say "yay Cena!" and all that kind of thing.


Good stuff. I don't really find a heel turn necessary - it's welcome - but not necessary. 
Making him evolve his character or something is the only thing I want.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

That card seems to be alright but I'd rather have the Rock vs Triple H instead of Randy. That match has $$$ written all over it. Randy can fit into the WHC picture with Ziggler, Barrett or Sheamus quite nicely.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

HHH hasn't been on a good run lately has he. Lost his past few matches including getting carried from the ring by his opponent then getting his arm broke and being made to submit. 

I'm sure they'll give him a proper send off.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

He should just come out with a sledgehammer in the middle of a Diva's Battle Royal and just clean house for that "wow" factor.

:russo


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Well, while HHH vs Rock would be great, it's not a long-term solution. 

Randy is supposed to be one of the biggest stars they got - but he isn't. Injuries, suspension and that lackluster move to SD! lowered his importance, while Punk's and Sheamus' increased. 

Ideally, right after WM28, they should have started setting up Orton vs Rock, and made it official quickly as well. That would give the hype enough time. 
By the time of WM29, Orton would've been important enough again. Him beating Rocky would be HUGE, and it would be the good decision. 

Guess what happens then?
"You know John, if I remember correctly, you LOST to The Rock... While I beat him." 
Add in some other reasons, remembering the past, all in all construct a good storyline and BAM!

WM30 - Orton vs Cena.
Rekindle the feud that they tried to make equivalent to SCSA - Rock. Have them in that big 1 on 1 match at Wrestlemania, that they didn't have yet (right?). 

That would be a good idea, and an example of thinking ahead - at least for 1 year.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sadly, Randy just hasn't been relevant since his feud with Christian last year.



BULLY said:


> I'm sure he'll give himself a proper send off.


Fixed. :kurt


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Sadly, Randy just hasn't been relevant since his feud with Christian last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed. :kurt


Yeah, exactly why I think they should have went with my idea/something similar.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry to break the topic (please proceed)

It's friday, my best friend was supposed to be here to get drunk with me but he will meet instead some co-workers. So I bought about 6 Superbocks of 1 L each. I won't be extremelly drunk, but I will be affectionable. So please pardon me tonight if I get a bit gayer once again in affection issues. 

DINNER!!!!!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

If you come to this thread drunk, the amount of respect we have for you will go down.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I bet that bitch wants to marry me again.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah it'll be fun.

I've come on here drunk before. No-one knew the difference though


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like I'm the only Straight Edge jobber over here.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Had some of my finest hours on here pissed out of my face.

It's good for me, keeps me off Facebook where I have actual friends.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going to get pissed and watch some more of those Dave and Clive videos


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm going to get pissed and watch some more of those Dave and Clive videos


I can't think of a finer thing to do that doesn't involve naked chicks.

Though it's Derek and Clive, not Dave.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar is a cunt poster.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Actual friends
:vince
on Facebook
:vince2


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

lol why do you guys get drunk and come to this forum?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll come back home after a night at the pub and come on here.

Trouble is, I have a little trouble finding the keys


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'll come back home after a night at the pub and come on here.
> 
> Trouble is, I have a little trouble finding the keys


I've thankfully never had that issue.

Hitting the keyhole with the key, though, is another story...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> lol why do you guys get drunk and come to this forum?


I would understand that question if I only drank once a year. I'm slightly drunk now and I actually have fun writing, I think that's my way. I would give you guys a picture but it would be a sad environment and I don't people to be sad. Ahaha my best friend sucks and is the real cunt for trading me for his work friend. I'm currently drinking beer, playing tekketn tag 2 and using my foot to keep my dog away.

Btw the fucking cat is back home. She was meowing like a bitch and neighboors warned me that my cat fell of the balcony. I tried to look surprised for her sudden disappearance.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Talking of hitting the keyhole with the key...

Yeah you know where I'm going with this


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I should add Zankman to my cunts list

Judgemental cunt


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Hate when I'm not caught up on the jobbers thread and everyone else is having fun and im just like


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

A wild WMJ rant has appeared. It contains some pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup Jobbers.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Talking of hitting the keyhole with the key...
> 
> Yeah you know where I'm going with this


This cunt be happening


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey

Can't decide if I should go to the gym now or after lunch.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I just saw that "Judgmental cunt" remark.

That hurts, Bully. That hurts.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

You may now shoot BULLY with your .44 of POLITE REASONING.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What? Don't you want to be on the cunts list

You'll be in pretty good company


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What? Don't you want to be on the cunts list
> 
> You'll be in pretty good company


Like who?

And that's not the reason: I just don't see why I'm judgmental. Far from it. Hence, it's not accurate.

Call me something else, got no problem with it as long as it is true.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> A wild WMJ rant has appeared. It contains some pretty interesting stuff.


It kinda sucks, eh?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thread needs more AJ.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Something tells me the best thing I could have done was no sold that rant. Now, I've fed his ego to the point that he thinks he matters.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Something tells me the best thing I could have done was no sold that rant. Now, I've fed his ego to the point that he thinks he matters.


Rise above :cena


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I like it.


Sick sig. :draper


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

El Chapo said:


> Something tells me the best thing I could have done was no sold that rant. Now, I've fed his ego to the point that he thinks he matters.


Too late my ni**a.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Been recording chaps?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Something tells me the best thing I could have done was no sold that rant. Now, I've fed his ego to the point that he thinks he matters.


Best thing you can do is get in that rant and fight like a fucking cunt.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Sick sig. :draper


So, what movie is on tonight?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo: Fight for your cuntry.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> So, what movie is on tonight?


Actually none. I planned to watch cold fish tomorrow and maybe The Fountain aswell, but I will habe watched it till atleast sunday evening.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cold Wish would actually be a good title for the movie as well


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Shit you saw it. unk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


>


More AJ Lee


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you like Maxine when she was around WAGG?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

For some reason I loved Maxine's theme music.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, Maxine had so much promise, just like Sofia Cortez, but, BS happens and when end up back where we started. fpalm


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I had high hopes for Maxine. I didn't mind the bellas either


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

What about Melina spreading legs?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The only thing I had for Maxine, was a boner. :jordan

OMGSOFUKINGFUNNYHOWDIDITHINKOFTHAT


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Maxine had a good heel character going on.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like that new pale british girl.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I used to love those stocking things she used to wear.

gggrrrrrowwll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm guessing Melina just snapped. Damn flexible thou. Just like AJ.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Melina's entrance was awesome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

And her theme was sick.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> And her theme was sick.


yeah2012

So was Victoria's.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Shit you saw it. unk


Mach dir nichts draus.






Masterpiece.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, guess we can call WMJ's rant an epic fail. He threw in the towel after my revelation of what that rant was really about.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds good.

WMJ is a noob.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can't forget Audrey, shit, she's hot as fuck.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bitoni?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Marie


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Good night.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Stephs still my fave though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Steph took some good bumps back in her day.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So did Shane :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL right. Shane made Dolph look like nothing when it came to taking bumps.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Steph took some good bumps back in her day.


From the game? :hhh


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The McMahon Family - Bumpin' and Grindin' since 1970.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> From the game? :hhh


Yup.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:vince2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So Turning Point has some top notch matches.

And some shit looking one too :side:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What is turning point?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Maxine was hot, indeed.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DualShock said:


>


@ 1:11 - I died.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Not funny, asshole.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Not funny, asshole.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

DualShock said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's not Cody Rhodes


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

HEELKris said:


>


unk2
First, this is Rey Mysterio and not Cody or Damien Sandow
Second, you are a fan of Cody and hate CM Punk but here is nobody who is a fan of Rey Mysterio that means you pissed here nobody off because nobody cares for Mysterio and your picture makes no sense

Fail unk


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

FAILKris


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you want to get back at us post a pic of Cody Rhodes or Sandow holding up the world title.

...oh wait


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I mark for Rhodes Scholars


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So you should.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hell no > Rhodes scholars


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Rhodes > A lot of the roster.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bryan > Sandow > Rhodes > Kane


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not Punk though


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Punk > rest of the roster


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's all about Bryan and punk.

Should get watching impact soon.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm really starting to like Wade Barrett.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

WTF?! There is a YouTube sub-forum in the anything section I haven't noticed before


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

DualShock said:


> WTF?! There is a YouTube sub-forum in the anything section I haven't noticed before


Oh? Didn't notice that one either. xD


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I know of it's existance but normally forget about it


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

What would be the adequate portmanteau of the words "Touche" and "Cunt"?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> What would be the adequate portmanteau of the words "Touche" and "Cunt"?


Well-Done-Snatch?
Nice-One-Gap?
Jolly-Joke-Joyhole?

Or the actual portmanteau of Tout


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

That's a good one. :lol


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bullys brother


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Did you have him wacked or something?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Had to put him out of his misery


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Your mom is not going to be happy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

A$AP said:


> Your mom is not going to be happy.




OMG Y R U ATTACKING HIS MOM??? /kobra


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I always the red reps from Kelly Kelly Fan with that exact spelling. :durant3


"OMG SSHEZ NOT A HORE"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She repped me some nasty message but it was a green rep

Silly girl forgot to change it to negative rep


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Pick


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> She repped me some nasty message but it was a green rep
> 
> Silly girl forgot to change it to negative rep


LOL at idiots who do that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I still want Psycadellic Stacey to prove she's a woman


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Good morning. Feel free to tell me I'm not welcome here anymore after the disaster that was last night


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Morning.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

There isn't even going to be any ASS today.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't understand ticketmaster at all.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Found 20 euros on the floor and found my phone that I thaught I lost.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Booked London with some mates for a weekend next month without any hotel. Gonna be fun.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> There isn't even going to be any ASS today.


You aren't old enought to post those.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why not Germany?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you talking to me, Schlange?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

ja.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm in Germany right now pal.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Choke2Death really hates me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I'm in Germany right now pal.


Holy shit. where exacly?



Gandhi said:


> Choke2Death really hates me.


He hates everyone who says something positive about CM Punk.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not far away from Munich. Where are you?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol not far away from Hannover.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm in Germany too, at some big Russian supermarket in Frankfurt


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hallo, wie geht es Ihnen?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> Hallo, wie geht es Ihnen?


I'll take an ugly guess and say...Hello, and how are we doing today?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ich liebe es.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

My uncle used to work in Germany,Says there's lots of muslims in Germany.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'll take an ugly guess and say...Hello, and how are we doing today?


I think it is! I porbably mispelled it though ahah



RevolverSnake said:


> Ich liebe es.


Aber Ich liebe dich!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ich liebe dich auch, Dunk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Still can't post in the funny wrestling pics thread, so I'll post it here.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

funneh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I still want Psycadellic Stacey to prove she's a woman


She posted up a pic of herself in the old post a pic thread


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Doesn't mean the pic is hers since she didn't have a card caption stating so, just ask CMSkittle.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well yeah, that's true. Though she does "appear" genuine to me. 

For what that's worth


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ain't worth a damn.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

To be honest I couldn't give a fuck if people are who they say they are or look like the pictures that they post, I have no intentions of meeting anybody from off of here so it doesn't matter. I was just being a pedantic prick BULLY, as usual.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Woke up throwing up.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I find it harder to be mean to people once I know what they look like. Apart from Mystical.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Anark said:


> I find it harder to be mean to people once I know what they look like. Apart from Mystical.


True, all about the sympathy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> She posted up a pic of herself in the old post a pic thread


That's not to say it is her though. I cite CM Skittle, Lexie, and the others before them as precedent. Also, the way she raged and went defensive when I first suggested she was a fake, well, it just set off some alarm bells.



AndreBaker said:


> Doesn't mean the pic is hers since she didn't have a card caption stating so, just ask CMSkittle.


Love it long time



AndreBaker said:


> To be honest I couldn't give a fuck if people are who they say they are or look like the pictures that they post, I have no intentions of meeting anybody from off of here so it doesn't matter. I was just being a pedantic prick BULLY, as usual.


Nobody wants to meet with a Norwich fan anyway 8*D


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There haven't been _that_ many that have held a card with their username on it though have there? In recent times all I can remember doing that is Cat and Lord Kratos


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Everyone should do it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> There haven't been _that_ many that have held a card with their username on it though have there? In recent times all I can remember doing that is Cat and Lord Kratos


Cat is the only female member who has done that. All the others when asked have led the discussion away to prevent it from being asked again.

Cat's even posted videos around the place, so she's 100% legit.

Stacey's reaction just seemed...off, I guess. Not that I care, because there are no women on the internet, but given the track record. In fact, some bloke got exposed as a fake female on here a year or 2 ago, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd have no problem doing it.

Fuck it


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Nobody wants to meet with a Norwich fan anyway 8*D


Apart from my mother and my sister :side:















...and if you don't get that joke then there is no hope for you.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Please not, I just imagine all of you being hot honeys locked in the basement. Don't ruin it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Cat's even posted videos around the place, so she's 100% legit.


What videos? from a webcam?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

DO IT. DO IT.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Apart from my mother and my sister :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Norwich keeping it all relative 8*D

Edit - nah Bully, not webcam, iirc it was in a rant when someone went on about her pics, so she posted a video and name dropped RUSH and Kenny.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Alright, Sono, beat this when you can



Spoiler





























































Fuck it, I'll even throw Karla in there 












Cat isn't the only one. There was that one chick, that Illmatic was bothering, and she held up her name. Cat asked how the hell does one's cleavage reach their neck.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who wants to go first


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

As the self professed leader that you are Bully you should start.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That chubby Brandiexoxo chick, was it someone like that *Wagg*?

...and if you are going to fake being a girl, surely the person pretending to do so would use some hot pictures? That immediately rules out the aforementioned chick from being a fake regardless of card signs.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AndreBaker said:


> That chubby Brandiexoxo chick, was it someone like that *Wagg*?
> 
> ...and if you are going to fake being a girl, surely the person pretending to do so would use some hot pictures? That immediately rules out the aforementioned chick from being a fake regardless of card signs.


I think, don't really remember user names from far back, she wasn't really active all that much after that. Her pic was also her avy, if that helps.

Edit: Oh yeah, the mention of big boobs on a fat chick don't count or something like.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cat isn't the only one. There was that one chick, that Illmatic was bothering, and she held up her name. Cat asked how the hell does one's cleavage reach their neck.


:lmao I remember that. themainevent her name was, fat mexican bitch whose jimmies got rustled by Cat's comment. Oh fuck those were some good times.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Existence of girls on a forum - inevitable discussion at some point.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao I remember that. themainevent her name was, fat mexican bitch whose jimmies got rustled by Cat's comment. Oh fuck those were some good times.


Hmm, we might be thinking 2 diff people, maybe someone from more of your time of joining, maybe not. But yeah, it all took place in the old pic thread. So not sure if quotes can happen.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I want a pic of that Asenath girl.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's enough of a sausagefest as it is without the few that are supposed to be girls turning out to be males as well


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Best gif ever:


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Spoiler


Good to see you're holding up the ass quota here.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck off you rejoiner coont


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well there are more than just one NoyK-type folk out there. Mystical for one.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Out of all the people, Rko peep looks EXACTLY like how I'd think he'd look


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Are we sure he isn't the real guy who played McLovin?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Wagg*, I've found the little chubster:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/207466-brandiexoxo.html

Still probably would, had worse.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

dat McLovin' swag.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> *Wagg*, I've found the little chubster:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/207466-brandiexoxo.html
> 
> Still probably would, had worse.


...nah.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Who wants to go first


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


> I find it harder to be mean to people once I know what they look like. Apart from Mystical.


To be honest I hate Mystical even more after I know now what he looks like


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

IT'S HERE!!! IT'S FINALLY HERE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

http://www.synchtube.com/r/TheBestPony

Password: OhHiMark


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Face would be better but whatever looks like you're confirmed


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Spoiler


:damn

Last one for now.



Spoiler















There's a full on disscussion right now, so shouldn't butt in, although I would've easily taken you out. :troll

Also, not sure what the heck is going on with Whap.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice hair Sono.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Also, not sure what the heck is going on with Whap.


You know what? Sometimes, neither am I.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

@Revolver
That book-reading masturbation video is somehow very hot. Watched all of them. ;D


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol is anyone remembering this hidden gem?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/635092-revolversnake-has-inspired-me-fella-5.html


Wait a minute! Zankman you have the video to that gif? Gimme a link, please. unk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> You know what? Sometimes, neither am I.


LOL Alrighty 

@ AndreBaker Yeah, that's the girl I was talking about.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright is anyone getting a malware message from accessin this thread anark just said he cant get in in a pm message


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Alright is anyone getting a malware message from accessin this thread anark just said he cant get in in a pm message


No. I have no problems.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I know what it is, some of you are linking images that are linked to sites that contain malware. Quit that shit. If you want to see scantily clad woman go to the woman of wrestling section. This is why posts have been getting deleted


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Internet AIDS everywhere


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I know what it is, some of you are linking images that are linked to sites that contain malware. Quit that shit. If you want to see scantily clad woman go to the woman of wrestling section. This is why posts have been getting deleted


Yep, calm down.

There was a prob with a gif I posted. The 5th one, I removed it. WAGG and Whap remove it too from your quotes.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Alright is anyone getting a malware message from accessin this thread anark just said he cant get in in a pm message


Got it as well.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I got it, but ignored it, probably not the best option, because I haven't installed any anti software yet. I guess I'll stop. :side:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn you. My computer does not wear a condom.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

That shit won't get posts deleted, it will get the thread closed. It has happened on this site before. This page is fine, but the previous two still give me the warning.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I removed it. Should all be good now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks WAGG.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

All good now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> *Wagg*, I've found the little chubster:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/207466-brandiexoxo.html
> 
> Still probably would, had worse.


Back to what we were talking about.

I wouldn't.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like chubby chicks.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

She's a Bayern Munich Fan? Dafuq.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah I can't go back a page either, chrome just told me there's malware and to go back.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Since it's some completely random person on the Internet, I got no quarrels with judging "her":

Hell no man. Hell no.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She looks sweet and innocent but I bet she has a torture dungeon at her place of residence.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> She looks sweet and innocent but I bet she has a torture dungeon at her place of residence.


That would be very erotic.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Just came across this gem

Become a Super Cyan!

GOTY no doubt


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> That would be very erotic.


Kalter Fisch.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They've re-released the bodokai collection in hd too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, here's the old thread. And where it happened. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...our-picture-so-we-can-eye-molest-you-611.html


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keine Angst, ich gucke ihn noch.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the HD Collection, that's a good game. My main gripe is no online play, I'd be pissed if I bought it and saw that. Good for a week or two of rental, but once you've beat story and all that, theres nothing to go back to.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ihn* bitte. Kalter Fisch muss gesiezt werden.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I might get it, Budokai 3 is one of my fav ps2 games


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Tut mir leid.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You've got your tickets already, Jack?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, here's the old thread. And where it happened.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...our-picture-so-we-can-eye-molest-you-611.html


She's certainly not shy about showing her cleavage


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> She's certainly not shy about showing her cleavage


Kinda hard not to when it goes all the way up to her neck.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

She is only able to hide that cleavage if she uses turtlenecks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you got it, flaunt it I say


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Vince really went all in with those price increases. Nearly 10K for the front row.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

THAT EPISODE WAS BRILLIANCE. I HAVEN'T FELT SO UNCYNICAL IN MONTHS. I MUST SPREAD LOVE AMONG THIS SECTION.

HUGS.

HUGS FOR EVERYONE. NO TAKING TURNS, ALL AT ONCE.

X3


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Ether said:


> Just came across this gem
> 
> Become a Super Cyan!
> 
> GOTY no doubt


It's so bad it's not even funneh.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> THAT EPISODE WAS BRILLIANCE. I HAVEN'T FELT SO UNCYNICAL IN MONTHS. I MUST SPREAD LOVE AMONG THIS SECTION.
> 
> HUGS.
> 
> ...


GROUP HUG :3

wait what


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> GROUP HUG :3
> 
> wait what


THIS IS NOT THE BULLY WAY


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

THE CONVERSION HAS ALREADY BEGUN 

JOIN THE FRIENDSHIP STABLE, AND JUSTICE WILL BE INSTILLED WITH HAPPINESS.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

During the group hug I was planning on stealing everyones wallets

BULLY WAY


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Embrace the Hate


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:kane


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Wully.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> During the group hug I was planning on stealing everyones wallets
> 
> BULLY WAY


YOU ARE LYING!

...

Which is also the Bully way, once you think about it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


>


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

brb


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

burp


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol Thanks Snake for that rep


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn, ANDY. Still no new bar.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

unk3


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

For Zank either. Meh


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry Sono cannot return it, gotta spread some around.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Finally, Andy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Haha Froot.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

SPREAD IT. SPREAD IT ALL.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hihihi.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So Froot your 'dark' gimmick has ended then?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone looking forward to see Roma vs Lazio tommorow?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The MLP: FiM Season 3 premier has invigorated me after months without ponies. I no longer feel hate or cynicism at all.

THE FROOT WITHIN ME HAS RE-AWOKEN. MORE HUGS. MORE LOVE. MORE PONIES.










NONE WILL BE NEGLECTED.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> For Zank either. Meh


What with me?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Another green bar.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

How do you get the green bars?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Friendliness, Good Deeds or Good Posts.

HAVE SOME ANYWAY.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Via Paypal.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

By repping posts green.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

By not making shitty rants


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd like to have some. :kurt


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:stern


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> How do you get the green bars?


Trying to smoke some big blunts?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/643199-barbie-blank-kelly-kelly-official-2013-calendar-now-sale.html

Still cant believe how someone can ride on such an untalented wrestler's dick.rolleyes Clit in this case.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Well if you were to look at my User CP, you would see that it has A LOT of green reps. 

There are 5 red reps: 3 of them completely unimportant from some random dudes.

2 of them, however, are from users with a lot of rep: Tyrion and sXe Maverick.

Maverick red repped me for legitimately no reason, so dunno.
As for Tyrion, well... He seems to be bitter and he thinks "red reps" are for people you don't like, not for bad posts.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> :lol Thanks Snake for that rep


You're welcome :sandow


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know how guys like Mystical have such high rep. I agree about rep people green when I like the post, or the person. I red rep when someone is a twat like Apoks and HeelKris. They usually have a 95% probability to post mostly shit though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat Jim Beam swag.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been red repped five to six times too in which three of them were just because I liked Jinder Mahal and the other red reps were for no reason whatsoever.

EDIT: Here's that Mahal post if you missed it - 20 Things You Didn't Know About Jinder Mahal


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I don't know how guys like Mystical have such high rep. I agree about rep people green when I like the post, or the person. I red rep when someone is a twat like Apoks and HeelKris. They usually have a 95% probability to post mostly shit though.


Mystical probably reps himself with his alt Samantha. Maybe he has other accounts on top of that as well?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I've been red repped five to six times too in which three of them were just because I liked Jinder Mahal and the other red reps were for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> EDIT: Here's that Mahal post if you missed it - 20 Things You Didn't Know About Jinder Mahal


This.

Apparently liking someone from the undercard is a bad thing.

Also, if you don't mention Bryan/Punk or The Rock in every post, people assume you hate them or "that you don't know anything".


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

True story bro


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm here to lol.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Good to know, random citizen.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup new guy.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Mystical probably reps himself with his alt Samantha. Maybe he has other accounts on top of that as well?


He calculates only his rep power


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Nuthin much.

Just bitchin.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to know.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bitching about what


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Bitchin bout bitches.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello Turtlesauce

How are you?


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Fantasmagoric.

So...what does it take to be a jobber?

Some sort of test, gauntlet, bribe?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Turtlesauce said:


> Fantasmagoric.
> 
> So...what does it take to be a jobber?
> 
> Some sort of test, gauntlet, bribe?


Sheamus, Sheamus, Sheamus.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

You have to get defeated in any form of combat multiple times.

Then you will truly be a jobber.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Spoiler: Bitch


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> You have to get defeated in any form of combat multiple times.
> 
> Then you will truly be a jobber.


MORTAL KOMBAT!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*You have to give me one hundred billion quadrillion kazillion jabrillion doolahs.*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Anark said:


> Sheamus, Sheamus, Sheamus.


Was thinking this myself


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You have to give me one hundred billion quadrillion kazillion jabrillion doolahs.


GIVE HIM DA MOOLAH


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Anark said:


> Sheamus, Sheamus, Sheamus.


I like Sheamus so your insult is invalid


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anark said:


> Sheamus, Sheamus, Sheamus.


Certainly a big possibility.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Turtlesauce said:


> I like Sheamus so your insult is invalid


Introduce yourself!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How did you know it was an insult


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

BULLY said:


> How did you know it was an insult


Sheamus isn't liked by the smarks.

They say he's bland.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> How did you know it was an insult


Busteeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

So...who's actually still a jobber now? Is mystical still a part of the gang?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Turtlesauce said:


> Fantasmagoric.
> 
> So...what does it take to be a jobber?
> 
> Some sort of test, gauntlet, bribe?


Better question: What does it take to be a random new user that _isn't_ immediately assumed to be Sheamus, and now has to face an onslaught of interrogative questions because they signed up recently?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was getting sheamus vibes from him too, but figured the best thing to do was hang back and wait for him to say something stupid... didn't take long


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm missing something here...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nobody rejoins anymore.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> So...who's actually still a jobber now? Is mystical still a part of the gang?


Too many to list.

Mystical isn't though. 

His contract was ripped up and placed through a shredder.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Turtlesauce said:


> Fantasmagoric.
> 
> So...what does it take to be a jobber?
> 
> Some sort of test, gauntlet, bribe?


Not much. You need only to make a photo of yourself holding a piece of paper that says "WF" "I am Turtlesauce" "Not sheamus" or some shit like that.
That is the only test


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Turtlesauce said:


> Sheamus isn't liked by the smarks.
> 
> They say he's bland.


fpalm

Just one question, are you all of them? All of the twats and numpties, are they _all _your alts?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bet you wished you gave yourself a better username now


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> So...who's actually still a jobber now? Is mystical still a part of the gang?


Who are you? xD

No offense, though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyones welcome as long as they don't make an ass of themselves

We have standards you know


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Noyk hasn't been on since 11-6-12 and hasn't posted since the 4th, he can't stay away from the forum this long so he has to have an alt somewhere here. Any guesses? Dualshock was speculating he was Apocolypto/Livid One but I doubt that.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

See ya Sunday guys. I'm hosting a litte Jim Beam party. :draper


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/202749-kate-o-shaunessy.html :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Little jimmies?

See ya snake.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ether said:


> Noyk hasn't been on since 11-6-12 and hasn't posted since the 4th, he can't stay away from the forum this long so he has to have an alt somewhere here. Any guesses? Dualshock was speculating he was Apocolypto/Livid One but I doubt that.


NoyK hasn't posted since the 4th
Cat made a thread on the 4th
Apocalypto returned on the 4th

Coincidence?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Who are you? xD
> 
> No offense, though.


No offense taken haha. I've joined a year ago or so. Neverposted that much. 250 of my post are from the last two weeks. Started posted in Rants because I don't watch WWE programming anymore. I'm probably the youngest guy here with my 15. I'm Chechen, but live in Europe (Belgium)


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I'm only 9th in the amount of posts in this thread.

I have passed the disrespectful NoyK, but I still haven't passed JT Martin.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

DualShock said:


> NoyK hasn't posted since the 4th
> Cat made a thread on the 4th
> Apocalypto returned on the 4th
> 
> Coincidence?


Hmmm

and I'm a year older than you, Meki. So you probably are


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I saw a pic of WMJ today. He looks 14 :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You mean Getreadytofly


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

How 'bout I just give you my Facebook adress?
Will that clear any charges that I'm a rejoiner?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Turtlesauce said:


> How 'bout I just give you my Facebook adress?
> Will that clear any charges that I'm a rejoiner?


Why not a pic?


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Why not a pic?


Ok.








I'm the guy in green on the left.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The guy in the middle is gay as fuck.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

How do we know it's you?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Google Image search shows no re-use. He's safe.

Now please, stop greeting every new user here with the accusation of a rejoiner.

_*reassurance hug*_ @ Turtlesauce

Also, wrap up that picture with a spoiler tag.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Couldn't you find a bigger pic?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Couldn't you find a bigger pic?


He can't help how fat he is, the picture can't fit him in if it's any smaller.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

That is totally NoyK.

I mean Sheamus.

I mean Batman.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

They changed the intro music on Budokai 3

Well fuck you too


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The guy next to him looks like the karate kid


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BULLY said:


> The guy next to him looks like the karate kid


Ralph Macchio was fucking hot.


That guy is not hot.


I am offended.











Fuck you guys, Joey Jeremiah: The Karate Kid.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I refused to watch that abortion of a remake starring lil bow wow or whatever his name is

Fuck remakes


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't you mean:










:troll


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> He can't help how fat he is, the picture can't fit him in if it's any smaller.


I said I was on the left, not on the right :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Turtlesauce said:


> I said I was on the left, not on the right :lol


Sorry, your fat friend stretched it then. We can see your ugly nerdiness, though.

That's better.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I watched the remake of Karate Kid with my nephew. Only positive thing was Chan.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ether said:


> Don't you mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah him. Still garbage.

LEAVE THE CLASSICS ALONE


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

To my recollection, the only remake I can think of watching is Peter Jackson's King Kong. And that was pretty damn good.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Wasn't Scarface a remake?

Edit: Also Oceans Eleven


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I wasn't even aware a Karate Kid remake existed. Wow, I learned some new useless information today. 

Anyway, most remakes are pointless. If it was good enough to be a hit the first time around, why bother?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Does the planet of the apes movie class as a remake? That was pretty good


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Ether said:


> Don't you mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Looking at the picture
2) Wondering why HE is chosen to play in the movie
3) Checking the Wikipedia page


> Produced by
> Jerry Weintraub
> *Will Smith
> Jada Pinkett Smith*
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Does the planet of the apes movie class as a remake? That was pretty good


Yes, but I can better understand redoing science fiction films that relied on old costume and effects techniques that now look a little goofy in order to make use of today's computerized production capabilities. And then there's those movies that didn't amount to much the first time around; they're also fair game if someone can make the original idea work.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ocean's Eleven is also damn good.

Does anyone have any good heist films to reccomend, actually?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Is "The Town' considered a heist film? If it is, go with that. Watched it recently and it was solid


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

In general though remakes are generally a bad idea. Original screenplays seem more and more rare these days. It's either remakes, or if they do come up with something half decent release a gazillion sequels, milk the product for all it's worth, or stay transfixed on a successful genre e.g. superhero movies. Originality is a thing of the past.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> In general though remakes are generally a bad idea. Original screenplays seem more and more rare these days. It's either remakes, or if they do come up with something half decent release a gazillion sequels, milk the product for all it's worth, or stay transfixed on a successful genre e.g. superhero movies. Originality is a thing of the past.


This is pretty much why I don't watch Raw anymore


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mr meki you should no sell that attention seeking rant. Op just looking for attention


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Remakes can be cool.

Like, for example...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> This is pretty much why I don't watch Raw anymore


bama

Post of the day


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's that mean? are you saying there are no good remakes


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

See, it takes a big name return like mine to make the rest of the retards come out of hiding. This is proof that big things are coming.

This is a new age. This is the age of the cunt, and I am the 

Cunt
Of
Personality.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

The new Karate Kid wasn't bad TBH.

RISE of the Planet of the Apes

Prequel.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

More so, the cunt of hobbits.


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice gimmick.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Mr meki you should no sell that attention seeking rant. Op just looking for attention


The irony. Looking for attention in a attention seekers thread unk2


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

14k


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What's that mean? are you saying there are no good remakes


Nah, mid-post I realized that I am not thinking about movie remakes, at all. xD

If you think about it, the Nolan Batman movies are all "remakes". So yeah, great examples.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Striker said:


> The new Karate Kid wasn't bad TBH.
> 
> RISE of the Planet of the Apes
> 
> Prequel.


If it's based on a pre-existing film, but it's being shot years later by new people not involved with the original, then I think of it as a remake of sorts. Technically, it isn't, but it's inspired by someone else's work. I'm not sure about the POTA stuff – was that all new folks?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Depends if you count movies based on (comic) books.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wouldn't really consider them remakes. Prequels. remakes usually follow the same storyline etc. just modernised


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Nah, mid-post I realized that I am not thinking about movie remakes, at all. xD
> 
> If you think about it, the Nolan Batman movies are all "remakes". So yeah, great examples.


I would not call it remakes. The Batman movies are based on a comic. Batman, Joker or Alfred characters are from the comics, not from the Burton movies. Nolan would have the ideas without the Batman movies from the 90s


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going to watch that Bronson movie today


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> See, it takes a big name return like mine to make the rest of the retards come out of hiding. This is proof that big things are coming.
> 
> This is a new age. This is the age of the cunt, and I am the
> 
> ...


fpalm

They make a few friends in Rants, they get a couple of extra green bars, and then they FALL APART AT THE SEAMS.

And yes, in case you're wondering, the words FALL APART AT THE SEAMS should only ever be written in capitals.

What happened to You Heard, I thought he was one of yous lot's pals?


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

So how come I'm a rejoiner?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm going to watch that Bronson movie today


You should, I watched it a week before Dark Knight Rises came out. Mostly 'cause of Hardy. It felt real short to me though.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Turtlesauce said:


> So how come I'm a rejoiner?


50 posts and BOOM, straight into Rants.

Do your thing, whatever, but don't try and pull my plonker.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Turtlesauce said:


> So how come I'm a rejoiner?


Posting in rants as soon as you possibly can is usually a good sign. (Y)

Edit: Anark, great minds think alike you sexy beast.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

KK, bad call by me considering them sequels.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Normally I wouldn't go out of my way to watch something that has a "hardy" in it but in this case I'll make an exception


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Anark said:


> 50 posts and BOOM, straight into Rants.
> 
> Do your thing, whatever, *but don't try and pull my plonker*.


I'm not gay bro.

And I wanted to post in rants at 20 posts, but I couldn't.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

YAWN*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bronson is alright. Geezer was fucking nuts.

I love how when he planned on fucking with the guards, he'd strip naked and cover himself in butter so they couldn't get a good grip on him. Fucking genius. Nuts like, but genius.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Normally I wouldn't go out of my way to watch something that has a "hardy" in it but in this case I'll make an exception


:matt :jeff


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> YAWN*


Go to sleep, bro.

You're obviously tired.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoilers Anark.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Turtlesauce said:


> Go to sleep, bro.
> 
> You're obviously tired.


Yeah.


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Yeah.


Here:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Spoilers Anark.


Not a spoiler, dude. The guy is a real person, was famous for it, and there's no major plot point that revolves around the butter.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Not a spoiler, *dude*. The guy is a real person, was famous for it, and there's no major plot point that revolves around the butter.


Where's my car?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Holey Moley, man.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Back when Ashton Kutcher was cool


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

What the fuck is that kid doing with that cigar.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Smoking it of course


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Smoking it of course


Phew.

Thought he was just holding it for his father.

Good thing he's smoking it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that's much better


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

1:04


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Turtlesauce said:


> I said I was on the left, not on the right :lol


It's always hilarious when some people post a picture and they think they proved something. You only proved that you know how to post a picture here, nothing else. You haven't proved that you are not a rejoiner or that you are really the guy on the picture.

I will now post a picture of me. I am the guy on the left










It's always funny when people post a picture of themselves and say "See? I am not a rejoiner, I look different" because this proves nothing


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Corpsing at :27?


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

I guess Jo-Mo got
*puts sunglasses on*
smoked!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


>


WE ARE ALL KIDS

LOLZ


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

DualShock, search the URL on google to see if it was used before.


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

DualShock said:


> It's always hilarious when some people post a picture and they think they proved something. You only proved that you know how to post a picture here, nothing else. You haven't proved that you are not a rejoiner or that you are really the guy on the picture.
> 
> I will now post a picture of me. I am the guy on the left
> 
> ...


You totally rocked in Men who stare at Goats.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Turtlesauce said:


> I guess Jo-Mo got
> *puts sunglasses on*
> smoked!


gtfo :andres


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> 1:04


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY, go outside.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I would legitimately like to know how Lil' Jimmy's digestive system works. When he does his Lil' boy business, does it just drop out of thin air?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Make me bitch :rock4


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I would legitimately like to know how Lil' Jimmy's digestive system works. When he does his Lil' boy business, does it just drop out of thin air?


That would be an awesome finisher.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Truth as a heel is pure gold.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

So much for the Turtle.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

He's banned.

Edit: Zankman was ahead of me


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

And....the rejoiner is banned again

Fucking idiot :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Why? He was Sheamus I assume.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It was Sheamus, right?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Parles francais Meki.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'd say so.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Parles francais Meki.


Un peu


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

non-english speaking cunts


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Whoever it was, he said 'mom' in another thread so may be a yank. Unless he's cunning enough to make us think that.

In that case, it definitely ain't Mystical.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I speak dutch. But I have to learn French too at school. Easily my least favorite class.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Je croyais tout le monde dans Belgique parle francais?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Whoever it was, he said 'mom' in another thread so may be a yank. Unless he's cunning enough to make us think that.
> 
> In that case, it definitely ain't Mystical.


It is possible to pick up "americanisms" though, for example we say mum here but I've got used to saying "mom" just from talking to Americans


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been awake for 2 days and i still can't sleep.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Je croyais tout le monde dans Belgique parle francais?


Dafuq? Speak English for fuck sake. I get enough of that shit on the mass effect forum.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Je croyais tout le monde dans Belgique parle francais?


On parle néerlandais dans Flandre


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Leave the meth alone You_Heard.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Dafuq? Speak English for fuck sake. I get enough of that shit on the mass effect forum.


WHOAREYA WHOAREYA WHOAREYA.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

>mfw unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I've been awake for 2 days and i still can't sleep.


Is that why you're acting like an obnoxious cunt?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Leave the meth alone You_Heard.


I know right? I do it occasionally though.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah try not to die YH.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn french people and their baguettes.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I have spoken Dutch, French, Russian and English on here :jordan2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Damn french people and their baguettes.


To hell with them.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> I have spoken Dutch, French, Russian and English on here :jordan2


Congrats.

It's annoying for the rest of us though.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Is that why you're acting like an obnoxious cunt?


Yeah that, and the fact that my friend most likely stole my 62$ while i was high unk3


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Oida, wieviel Hirnschaß hier produziert wird, des is jo greislich zsam lesen hearst. Eich haums doch olle ins Denkkasterl einegschiß'n und nunterloß'n hod a koa Sau ned. Leckts mi olle en Oarsch es Wapplingers


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Congrats.
> 
> It's annoying for the rest of us though.


All were on request. And Russian and dutch was PM so you wouldn't be bothered that much


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> WHOAREYA WHOAREYA WHOAREYA.


???


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a very good friend @ you heard


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ukrainian is the way to go, fuck the rest of your languages, especially garbage French.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Ukrainian is the way to go, fuck the rest of your languages, especially garbage French.


Indeed FUCK FRENCH. Well I can speak Russian which looks like Ukrainian


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

French people are stinky.

:coachk


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Ukrainian is the way to go, fuck the rest of your languages, especially garbage French.


Ukraine has its own language? Impressive.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

For real. i'm mad, I feel betrayed. I'm taking out my frustrations out on 4chan. 

Anyway, how much can you lift?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Is a normal day within a Mass Effect forum just discussing lore and boosting? 

Because that's really all I can think of. I find it hard to believe it's a very 'forum-worthy' series...


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*I'M FRENCH*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> For real. i'm mad, I feel betrayed. I'm taking out my frustrations out on 4chan.
> 
> Anyway, how much can you lift?


260 on bench. Haven't gone up anymore due to getting a shoulder injury


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Is a normal day within a Mass Effect forum just discussing lore and boosting?
> 
> Because that's really all I can think of. It's not a very 'forum-worthy' series...


I mainly use it for online to find out what's getting buffed/nurfed.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao @Zankman.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Impressive


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> 260 on bench. Haven't gone up anymore due to getting a shoulder injury


That's what's up. How the hell did that happen?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey BULLY. I found my money lol it was in my pants poket. Good thing I didn't tell my friend anything.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ever find those Season 5 episodes YH?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You bet froot! I can't believe what happen in the last episode. I'm pumped for the next episode!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

French and Spanish are languages everyone should know. (Y)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

EDIT: OMG WAGG, DID YOU WATCH THE SEASON 3 PREMIER??


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Hey BULLY. I found my money lol it was in my pants poket. Good thing I didn't tell my friend anything.


Yeah lucky. That's why it's good not to jump to conclusions.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lay it on me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Keyser Söze said:


> EDIT: OMG WAGG, DID YOU WATCH THE SEASON 3 PREMIER??


Of what?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah lucky. That's why it's good not to jump to conclusions.


Yeah everyone is innocent untill proven guilty.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Friendship is Magic 






Prepare for an onslaught of ponies on the front page of dA...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You watch that stuff too WAGG?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Keyser Söze said:


> Friendship is Magic
> 
> The preview pic is kinda...umm, yeah. But I will check it later, because I have to head out real soon tbh.  If I can sit through it. lol
> 
> ...





BULLY said:


> You watch that stuff too WAGG?


Well, no, but the I see the Pony fad around Deviant art by some of the sickest artist, so it's no biggie.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Deviant art?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I understand.

This has been my thought process all day, start to end.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Deviant art?


It's one of the largest sites for young artist to promote their work. Gotta be real good to be popular on there thou.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SWAG setting himself up for a pedo joke again.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Jack what tickets did you get?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's one of the largest sites for young artist to promote their work. Gotta be real good to be popular on there thou.


I have a deviantart page. It sucks for me, I have like 1 comment per drawing ahah 
Users are talented as fuck.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The Divas are a piss break.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My missus is on her way over and she's picking up kfc. yippee.

Spose I should get off here soon


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just finished a 'Creative Has Nothing For You' marathon.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

How was it?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> The Divas are a piss break.


Indeed. Eve is the only thing that is watchable in that mess of a division, as Natalya isn't even featured lately. So you are correct. You still suck though.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

If you've nothing to do this night You Heard you should check the Tree of Life while high if you think The Void wasn't enough.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Indeed. Eve is the only thing that is watchable in that mess of a division, as Natalya isn't even featured lately. So you are correct. You still suck though.


Natalya will be next to go I think


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Indeed. Eve is the only thing that is watchable in that mess of a division, as Natalya isn't even featured lately. So you are correct. You still suck though.


I'm glad we are in the same page. And yeah eve always been great.



SonoShion said:


> If you've nothing to do this night You Heard you should check the Tree of Life while high if you think The Void wasn't enough.


I'll check that shit out tonight. First, let me see what rating it received on IMDB.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

After that match with Aksana last RAW I really gave up on the divas. The crowd was great and they didn't even care for their home girl. I would understand having eye candy still wrestling if they were to compete in bra and panties matches, but this is absurd. 

I also think that Natalya will be the next to go, they will probably thank her by making her cut a promo with a fart. I'll wait for Paige to debut and try to regain interest in the divas.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah Paige looks interesting. Hopefully they keep her that way when she debuts on the main shows


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Paige is as white as sheamus.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Paige >>>>>>>>> Sheamus

I'm actually frightned that they will have her debut alongside Sheamus just because of her skin tone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think they should make her full goth. Dress her in fishnets. streak her hair. get heaps of tattoos. She'd suit that kind of look


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Paige >>>>>>>>> Sheamus
> 
> I'm actually frightned that they will have her debut alongside Sheamus just because of her skin tone.


I lol'd. I feel better now.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Dress her in fishnets.


This key part right 'ere.


---
Creative Has Nothing For You is awesome. :lol


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

That teacher I told you the other day almost expelled one guy from my friends classroom for yawning when she was explaining something. He was polite enough to put his hand over his mouth when doing it, yet she got offended as fuck, saying that yawning is voluntary. She would've understand the student if he burped though, stating that a burp is an involuntary act. I don't understand where they find this people to teach.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Mornin fellas

Btw Natalya is being paired with Khali right? And I read Kaitlyn helped them by setting up a surprise date for Natalya with Khali. Poor story, Nattie always gets poor stories.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Mornin fellas
> 
> Btw Natalya is being paired with Khali right? And I read Kaitlyn helped them by setting up a surprise date for Natalya with Khali. Poor story, Nattie alwats gets poor stories.


It seems that Vince likes to screw over anyone even _associated_ with the hart family


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> It seems that Vince likes to screw over anyone even _associated_ with the hart family


:vince

Nah, Vince doesn't screw anyone. Natalya screwed Natalya.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol I'm trying to catch up with the jobbers thread and that turtlesauce dude is already banned? unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Where have you been


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

socializing :draper


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How was the Jim Beam party Did you get lucky


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It was okay. I had two friends coming over and we were playing videogames smoking some shit and drinking a bit. Unfortunatley they didn't want to drink that much, what was probably the reason why I lost most of the time. unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I meant get lucky with a girl.

I guess that's a no


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

nope only dudes. unk


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Just watched Candy. Heath Ledger is a god, I enjoyed it so much more than Requiem of a Dream.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

We finally agree on something. <3 heath Ledger


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Candy is a great movie


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

One tear for Ledger. R.I.P


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

The cold fish version I downloaded doesn't have subtitles.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That's no problem. Get the srt. file seperately.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah, yes, good idea. Now I have subtitles.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dont tell me you didn't know that we can download subtitles separately.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes it scared me too.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

noob


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

fuck you


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I read Crimsons comment in Booker T's voice. I chuckled.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> fuck you


FAQ2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> FAQ2


Read this in the Iron Sheik's voice. Didn't chuckle though.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Now in the mood for reading everybody's posts in a deep southern-American drawl.

Afternoon, btw :3


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Girls love being called sugarcube. Thanks, Froot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Jack what tickets did you get?


I didn't get it yet, I will thou. I am going, for sure and bringing a plaqued out Swagger_Rocks sign. Swagger is undefeated at Mania and rightfully so.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

So you didn't save any tickets yesterday?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> So you didn't save any tickets yesterday?


No, why? It's only been a day.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Now in the mood for reading everybody's posts in a deep southern-American drawl.


Rogue from the original X-Men animated series has one of my favourite accents ever. Pure sex and cherry pie.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fucked seats, maybe? Them good sections are already sold.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I forgot Budokai 3 had no cutscenes, gameplay still holds up though. Fucking great game, Budokai 1 cutscenes+ Budokai 3 (or BT3) gameplay + BT3's roster= GOAT fighting game


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going to purchase it next week


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

They changed the soundtrack for some reason, that pissed me off a little. Other than that, solid. No online is a problem for some, but I rented this game so I don't really care about that


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Fucked seats, maybe? Them good sections are already sold.


The tickets I will be going for are in the 300 price range, I figured they should still be there, hopefully. If not, guess I will have to give my bro a call, and see if he can find it for me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ether said:


> They changed the soundtrack for some reason, that pissed me off a little. Other than that, solid. No online is a problem for some, but I rented this game so I don't really care about that


Yeah I don't care about online tbh


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Spoiler: whatever



Seath the scaleless


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone following the mini feud in the Enough is Enough thread? HeelKris has gone into full-on stalker mode and spammed Blur's deviant.art account with neg comments.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah it's sad.

We are dealing with the dregs of society here.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

What's been going on lately. Hard to post when you guys are awake because of the time difference


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sono, are you there?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

@WAGG - What tickets are you speaking of?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

My deviantArt favourites page is a weird, wonderful and adorable place to visit if you ever find the time :3

http://knapman22.deviantart.com/favourites/


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> My deviantArt favourites page is a weird, wonderful and adorable place to visit if you ever find the time :3
> 
> http://knapman22.deviantart.com/favourites/


Added you Froot


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Weird is right


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> My deviantArt favourites page is a weird, wonderful and adorable place to visit if you ever find the time :3
> 
> http://knapman22.deviantart.com/favourites/


You've lined up some real good shit there. :kane


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Weird is right


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

So many ponies in one page


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Jobbers.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ohai :3 How are you this wonderful evening?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm alright. You planning on watching Turning Point?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Unless somebody can provide me with a brief retrospective on what's happened in TNA over the past three weeks (if not professional wrestling in general), probably not.

Only match on the card I'm aware of is Hardy vs. Aries Part 2 (And I only saw it in some dude's sig)

Haven't been this un-invested in pro wrestling since I started watching. It's been about three weeks since I watched any WWE programming.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

I can see cleeearly now, my pain is goooone
Medicine <3


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Unless somebody can provide me with a brief retrospective on what's happened in TNA over the past three weeks (if not professional wrestling in general), probably not.
> 
> Only match on the card I'm aware of is Hardy vs. Aries Part 2 (And I only saw it in some dude's sig)
> 
> Haven't been this un-invested in pro wrestling since I started watching. It's been about three weeks since I watched any WWE programming.


I haven't been watching for a month except HIAC and the Raw after that. WWE really offers me nothing atm.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I watch it all and such, but I am seriously dreading having to sit through SS.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'd probably watch Raw if it were 2 hours and live on tv. I'd have to download + spent 3 hours of my day to watch something which doesn't even interest me


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> I'd probably watch Raw if it were 2 hours and live on tv. I'd have to download + spent 3 hours of my day to watch something which doesn't even interest me


Learn how to internet.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> Learn how to internet.


If you mean to stream Raw. Then no. It's 02:00 in Belgium when Raw starts.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You can always download it and skip the parts you dont care about, then you dont have to watch the three hours.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

There's this crazy site called youtube where they upload Raw so you can watch it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

www.telly-tv.com


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I watch it on Tellytv.com but site was out for a few days. Also it's not on youtube anymore. And I really don't care for any part to be honest


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> If you mean to stream Raw. Then no. It's 02:00 in Belgium when Raw starts.


I would face palm but I just can't be bothered.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> I would face palm but I just can't be bothered.


Okay :kompany


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I am now, Snake.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lol, yeah, it is on youtube, actually. Google Raw for that date and you will see plenty of videos from the episode.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

You'll see 1/15 parts with 6, 7 en 9 missing. There were plenty of full versions until Vince decided to delete them all


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Let's be honest, is RAW even worth watching on-line & fast-forwarding through anymore? What could possibly happen that anyone will care about? If it is something important, it will be replayed five-thousand times anyway. The weekly TV is completely skippable.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I hate how they recap shit from RAW on RAW itself, Smackdown, Main Event, Superstars, NXT (sometimes). It's just too fucking much.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah it's basically. Mick Foley confronts Punk. A recap of Foley confronting Punk. A recap of the recap of Foley confronting Punk. And now ladies and gentlemen before the main event. A recap of a recap of a recap of Foley confronting Punk :russo


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The fact that I have ponies to look forward to every Saturday doesn't motivate me either.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Getting up early on a Saturday morning is not worth it for anything.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hehe love BotchedSpot


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I used to watch WWE on YouTube, but then I switched to DesiRulez, since it was a better place to watch PPVs. 

Then that became hard, so I started using the website that Bully posted here.

But yeah, I either watch it live or I watch clips, why would I download stuff?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What site did Bully post?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

The one I did the stream was on FirstRow which was a great stream. Good quality, no buffering


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I am now, Snake.


I watched Cold Fish and it was amazing. The first hour was really entertaining but then after like 90 minutes it got a bit boring I have to admit but then the third act I guess started and shit was getting serious. Man that was intense. I loved it.



Spoiler: Life is...



Pain


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> What site did Bully post?


wweo.net.

Anyways guys, did you know that the best WWE match of all time is Bret Hart vs Steve Austin at WM 13?

True story.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh yeah that site. I was here when he posted it, has shit loads of stuff.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> wweo.net.
> 
> Anyways guys, did you know that the best WWE match of all time is Bret Hart vs Steve Austin at WM 13?
> 
> True story.


unk2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad you liked it. I was in freaking silence when the movie ended and the credits came. What was your fav. scene and who was your fav. character? I can't decide of Murata or Taeko's boobs. 

Seriously though, all characters fit in well, terrific performances and the gutsy ending is something cinema doesn't deliver every day.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Glad you liked it. I was in freaking silence when the movie ended and the credits came. What was your fav. scene and who was your fav. character? I can't decide of Murata or Taeko's boobs.
> 
> Seriously though, all characters fit in well, terrific performances and the gutsy ending is something cinema doesn't deliver every day.


I think my favorite scene was the one in the forest before the complete character change of the protagonist. Shit, I'm not good with names, it is between the protagonist and I guess you could say the antagonist. But I think after the fine performance in the last half our it is definatly the protagonist.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Michaels/ taker wm25 for me


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Michaels vs Taker at WM 25 was my favorite match of all time. Followed by Benoit/Angle at the Rumble and Rock vs HHH at JD2000


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep Benoit Angle is certainly up there too, also Royal Rumble 01 if that counts


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CM Punk vs John Cena MITB '11 is my favorite match.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Yup, RR 2001 is my favorite rumble.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Shawn Michaels 2 vs. Undertaker at XXV is also my favorite


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is WWE 13 is as glitchy as they say it is?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Although I don't agree with Punk/Cena as the best match ever. I could see the little kids watching atm seeing it as the bets match ever when they grow up.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

mitb2011:The thing that made that match great was the crowd and the build. You take that away and the quality of wrestling while still good, doesn't stack up against the great matches.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

There are some stupdi things like the 1 count kick out. But it's a pretty fun game. Will be even better when everything is patched and stuff


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

This is the intro video for the countdown. All of the videos are short and straight-forward, most of them less than 2 minutes. 
You can easily watch all of them in like 30 minutes. I personally find the list to be pretty good and reasonable, though, I think matches like the Cena/HBK Iron-man match on RAW should be on the list.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

My fav matches are Jericho/HBK. HBK/Angle and Brock/Taker HIAC.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

MITB '11 is maybe not the best matche I've ever seen but it is the match I have most fun with watching I could watch it again and again and it never gets boring, if that makes sense.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Is WWE 13 is as glitchy as they say it is?


Not really.

People just like to be picky cunts.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

So who's you're favorite superstar of ALL TIME.

Mine is Austin


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Steve Austin. What? Steve Austin is my favorite wrestler. What? Steve Austin is the GOAT.

:austin

Triple H would be my second favorite :hhh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> MITB '11 is maybe not the best matche I've ever seen but it is the match I have most fun with watching I could watch it again and again and it never gets boring, if that makes sense.


That's kinda how I feel about RR01

That match is certainly my favourite match of the past 2 years or so. Can't put it above Michaels/Taker though. (either match)


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> MITB '11 is maybe not the best matche I've ever seen but it is the match I have most fun with watching I could watch it again and again and it never gets boring, if that makes sense.


Makes sense, I was excited as fuck for the match. The build up + crowd made it perfect. Also the end was fantastic but it could have been so much better, Cena and Punk returning after 2 weeks and Punk losing to HHH fucked it up for me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:kurt


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I was pretty excited about the Taker/HBK WM matches back when it was happening.

Why no mention of Taker/HHH from WM28? It was a great match. 

Oh and fun fact: One of the matches that I looked forward to the most was Henry vs Orton at NoC. 

FIFTEEN YEARS!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat wwe booking unk3

And regarding rr's, 2001 is indeed the best although I have to admit I havn't watched the ones from the early 90's.

Taker vs HHH had amazing storytelling but it really wasn't THAT great. But it was by far the best match at wm 28 and definatly a motyc.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I thaught HHH/Taker was fantastic when I saw it. But looking back I have seen much better matches than that


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Dat wwe booking unk3
> 
> And regarding rr's, 2001 is indeed the best although I have to admit I havn't watched the ones from the early 90's.
> 
> Taker vs HHH had amazing storytelling but it really wasn't THAT great. But it was by far the best match at wm 28 and definatly a motyc.


The 92 royal rumble was pretty good


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> I thaught HHH/Taker was fantastic when I saw it. But looking back I have seen much better matches than that


But it was still a good match. 

Especially for these days.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> The 92 royal rumble was pretty good


That was the one for the Title right? :flair


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Theres a WWE section you know?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> That was the one for the Title right? :flair


Yeah


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

November 11, 2012
TNA Turning Point Pay-Per-View is tonight.
One of the matches is D-Von Dudley Vs. Kurt Angle.
November 11, *2012*. Fuckin' D-Von Vs. Angle.

*shaking my head*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> But it was still a good match.
> 
> Especially for these days.


Yes ofcourse haha I wasn't applying it wasn't a good match. Just don't put it in my top 5 ever or anything.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Angle can still go in the ring. D-Von? Not so much


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Theres a WWE section you know?


Shit, normally I'm the one who bitches about wrestling talk.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

However, Cena/Taker for the streak will go down in history.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Angle can still go in the ring. D-Von? Not so much


It's just humorous when you look at the card & TNA expects people to pay for that. You have an ODB tag match, a Festus match, D-Von Dudley match...it's just a trainwreck waiting to happen. Go into the TNA section & it's a bunch of people talking about how great & fun the show is going to be. Say something negative about the card & you're a WWE fanboy that blows Vince McMahon. It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Shit, normally I'm the one who bitches about wrestling talk.


Can't blame you. Nobody wants to hear the same opinion over and over.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Can't blame you. Nobody wants to hear the same opinion over and over.


Alright let's talk about something more ranty. 

What the fuck is the deal with humainty going all nuts? Everyday those fucked up storie's aboutn fucked up people doing fucked up shit.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Devon is doing pretty good considering.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> However, Cena/Taker for the streak will go down in history.


If it happens....

I only want Heel Cena vs Taker. Fruit Cena vs a Deadman? not so much


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Humanity has always been fucked up tbh. I hate it when people say, wow what happened to the world. Well nothing it's always been this way. Worse even


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Alright let's talk about something more ranty.
> 
> What the fuck is the deal with humainty going all nuts? Everyday those fucked up storie's aboutn fucked up people doing fucked up shit.


I think the frequencies that HARRP is using is causing people to go nuts.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought you were in touch with humanity


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes! Yes. I absolutley am. I'm in touch, that's what I'm. And now if you'll excuse me, I have to return some videotapes.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there any movie that made anyone of you cry?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Is there any movie that made anyone of you cry?


Rudy.



Spoiler: quote



WHO'S THE WILDMAN NOW!?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeki said:


> Humanity has always been fucked up tbh. I hate it when people say, wow what happened to the world. Well nothing it's always been this way. Worse even


It is CamillePunk's job to put Jimmy Page in his avatar and sig to suck up to me.


How dare you tread on his gimmick.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Is there any movie that made anyone of you cry?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> It is CamillePunk's job to put Jimmy Page in his avatar and sig to suck up to me.
> 
> 
> How dare you tread on his gimmick.


wut? hahaha I'm just a huge fan of Led Zeppelin


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I cried at the end of Hook when I saw it at the cinema.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I cried when Tyler Durden died.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Marley and me. 

PS I Love you and Griffin & Phoenix.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The Rugrats Movie, when Tom and Dill are fighting over the blanket in the forest at night.

Hnnnggg, the feels


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Also Braveheart, and Old Yller which I watched with my dad :'(


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No. Real men don't cry in movies. :rock4


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> No. Real men don't cry in movies. :rock2


But they do AT movies :torres


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hachiko is my secret weapon for dates and I cried every single time.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

dat rape scene in boy's don't cry.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> dat rape scene in *boy's don't cry.*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Actually it's real men do cry. It proves intensity, pfft.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You emo kids need toughening up.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:vince


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spyro


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bully, you really must be doing something right. Losers consistently dropping your name out.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Bully, you really must be doing something right. Losers consistently dropping your name out.


If I had a dollar for every time my username got mentioned, I'd be a rich bitch!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

He means the enough is enough thread. Mystical called you a cow


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I assumed you were already rich, judging by all those purchased steroiiii---errr, I mean...umm...

Bananas.

Yeah...that's our new topic...


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I cried when Boromir and Apolo Creed died, respectively.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> I assumed you were already rich, judging by all those purchased steroiiii---errr, I mean...umm...
> 
> Bananas.
> 
> Yeah...that's our new topic...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn, you really look like a Velociraptor.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmmm, what's with that slightly white patch on the side of your bicep?

At first I was joking, but this...oh dear...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's the lighting. What do you think it is?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Velociraptors are cool. I would take that as a compliment Bully (Y)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Velociraptors are cool. I would take that as a compliment Bully (Y)


It wasn't meant to be a insult or something.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Nothing. We'll leave it at that. Nothing of value was lost in this discussion.

_*quick hug*_


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm finding some pretty good shit digging around for pictures, trying to get an idea for a new avatar.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RIP Mrs. Benoit


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Pauly Walnuts.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's all good Froot. Us velociraptors have thick skin.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


Mindblowing.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a feeling Hulk might win that


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dem Illustrator skills.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Walk-In said:


>


Where did you get that? That's awesome!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

@SonoShion's signature

Cena is totally beating Taker at WM 30. 

ULTIMATE SHITSTORM ON THE FORUMS


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

MrMeki said:


> Where did you get that? That's awesome!


It was made by this dude. I've been subscribed to him for about a year or so. Very froot artist.

Here's a few other really good ones from him:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sometimes I think I am the greatest man that ever lived.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> @SonoShion's signature
> 
> Cena is totally beating Taker at WM 30.
> *
> ULTIMATE SHITSTORM ON THE FORUMS*


Thats my sign for Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> Sometimes I think I am the greatest man that ever lived.


Turning Aries face was the last thing TNA ever should have ever contemplated. That half-a-year run was poor in every sense.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Sometimes I think I am the greatest man that ever lived.


Das ist fertig meinen liebe!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Muhammed Ali was the greatest.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> It was made by this dude. I've been subscribed to him for about a year or so. Very froot artist.


He did some classic horror posters that are just amazing. Really dig his style. Kind of reminds me of Samurai Jack.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Das ist fertig meinen liebe!


:lmao WAS?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm untouchable.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's the topic of conversation?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

WWE '13 STORY DESIGNER.

SOME APPRECIATION PLEASE ಠ__ಠ


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Remember that time I watched you Froot

Should do it again sometime


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm untouchable.







I think that suits.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hell yeah. :draper


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I feel like choking somebody with 1000$ leather gloves.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, this is awful, but I won't lie, I laughed my ass off:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Smack my bitch up


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I love the loud, instigator in the background: "she almost knocked her unconscious!"


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Smack my bitch up



Always thought that song was about giving your dog heroin.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Has Turning Point already started?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Walk-In said:


> OK, this is awful, but I won't lie, I laughed my ass off:



That's fucking amazing. If they were smart they would have cupped their hands a little when smacking each other, you can knock someone out if you hit them in the right place doing that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Queens fucking owned Brooklyn.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao .. This one was pretty vicious


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I remember being locked up with this 1 kid, who's name I can't remember for the life of me but he strongly resembled Patton Oswalt.

Anyway, when I first got there, he was already there for contributing to the delinquency of a minor. Few days later, he made bond.

About 2 weeks after that, he comes back for purchasing a firearm under false pretenses. He bought a pistol from the pawn shop somehow, eventhough he was only 19. Less than a week later, deputy sheriff's show up to the jail, to formally charge him with arson.

And about a week after, the deputies showed up again. They informed him that in the commission of his crime of arson, the house was occupied and he was now being charged with attempted murder.

He started off by getting an underage girl drunk and less than 2 months later, is facing charges of arson & attempted murder.

That has to be the worst luck ever.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Holy shit that TNA turning point thread looks unbearable. You got Tony316 with his usual bullshit, and now to make it worse there's some Jeff Hardy fanboy saying that everyone who didn't like the Hardy/Aries match is a troll. I'm glad I didn't watch that PPV


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Turning Point thread turned into a Rants thread.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I wanted to watch Turning Point but I had a fucked up stream, so I said fuck it.

And I hate PPV's in the Impact Zone. They're as bad as those few weeks of Nitro's WCW shot at Universal Studios. 

I assume I didn't miss much. I might actually not watch anymore PPV's in the Impact Zone.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Same old TNA garbage really


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, from what I've seen in the TNA thread, it sounds like it sucked.

That is why I find it hard to maintain interest in TNA. I mean, their Impact Zone PPV's come off as Impact with an extra hour. And from what I've read, no kind of storyline was advanced. I don't understand who would pay for a TNA PPV and why. So far, I've only seen 2 truly impressive PPV's from them this year, IMO and the rest have been quite boring.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> That has to be the worst luck ever.


What fucking part of any of that story is "luck?" Sounds to me like he's just a fucking idiot.



Ether said:


> Holy shit that TNA turning point thread looks unbearable. You got Tony316 with his usual bullshit, and now to make it worse there's some Jeff Hardy fanboy saying that everyone who didn't like the Hardy/Aries match is a troll. I'm glad I didn't watch that PPV


Thankfully this forum has an ignore user feature! I recommend you also put 'joeisgonnakillyou' & that straightedge jobber on there.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou was acting like a massive twat throughout the TNA section in general tonight. Tony and he must be employed by TNA, that's my theory anyway.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> What fucking part of any of that story is "luck?" Sounds to me like he's just a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully this forum has an ignore user feature! I recommend you also put 'joeisgonnakillyou' & that straightedge jobber on there.


I don't visit that section much, I just go there every PPV to laugh at Tony and other TNA marks. Last TNA PPV that I watched in full besides BFG was probably in like 2007


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I lost my voice. I think it's a continuation from being sick on Saturday when I was throwing up. Never had this happen before. It's pretty crazy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck, I thought I was taking painkillers but I took my missus's "girly" tablets that she left here on the weekend. What happens now


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Fuck, I thought I was taking painkillers but I took my missus's "girly" tablets that she left here on the weekend. What happens now


Lol really?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BULLY said:


> Fuck, I thought I was taking painkillers but I took my missus's "girly" tablets that she left here on the weekend. What happens now


Your dick and balls fall off and you grow a vagina, ovaries and uterus. Good luck with that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think they're for period pain or something

fml


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_"Help guys, I think I may have taken a drug that I was not prescribed, and for the opposite gender. What should I do now?"

"Lol"_

ಠ___ಠ

Seek medical attention immediately.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

But cats have nine lives


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> _"Help guys, I think I may have taken a drug that I was not prescribed, and for the opposite gender. What should I do now?"
> 
> "Lol"_
> 
> ...


What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Humans have one. unk2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I cannot die.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

We're immortal, Cat.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Reminds me of a rhyme my cousin used to use



BULLY said:


> But cats have nine lives





TehJerichoFan said:


> Humans have one. unk2


Mess with BadBlood and you'll have none. :kg3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bully you'll turn into a NoyK alt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry, that was turrible and I feel turrible.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And Bully hasn't been online since then. Did he get dem ladyparts? :cena3

unk


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol last night was a TNA ppv?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> lol last night was a TNA ppv?


Jesse Sorensen or GTFO.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Did Joey Ryan have a match?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

New week, new luck. Go hard or go home.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Good mornin boys! What's new?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The new Dexter ep is up.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone watch the tna ppv? was it even good, i know hardy was in the main event haha been main eventing since his first apperance in tna back in the day ha


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Didn't watch and I don't think I will watch it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The last time I saw a TNA show was when Aries won the World Title.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like Roode should have never lost the title.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Same here. Austin RATINGZ Aries

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

last time i watched a tna ppv was when AJ Styles was champion.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sup Meki


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing really. My PSN isn't working. Plus I have ton of homework + major tests tomorrow.

FML


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Hard times


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Also can anyone explain to me when you get a green bar (rep). I've looked into the FAQ and they didn't mention it :sadpanda


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I think you gain 1 bar everytime you gets 100 reps. like 500 reps = 5 bars


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I have 292 rep but 3 bars


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Also can anyone explain to me when you get a green bar (rep). I've looked into the FAQ and they didn't mention it :sadpanda


Someone sending you a green bar means they think you're gay. You have two options upon receiving one.

Accept their opinion and possibly question what you could have done to ever make them think such a thing.

Respond to them with a red rep to let them know that you are straight as a board. You love pussy. You could eat that shit for breakfast lunch and dinner.

Good luck.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> I have 292 rep but 3 bars


Every user has a certain rep power if I'm not wrong. The more rep points you get, the more bars. 

292? I'll rep you some. :kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

A$AP said:


> Someone sending you a green bar means they think you're gay. You have two options upon receiving one.
> 
> Accept their opinion and possibly question what you could have done to ever make them think such a thing.
> 
> ...


I loled. This is the most legitimate answer I had thus far


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

rep really doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Rep = Karma, to put it bluntly.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The secret to high rep is just to be a cunt to everyone.

Check mine for proof.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't mean rep power. I mean the green boxes that you have under your profile. Some have 50-100 rep but have more boxes. I don't care that much anyway. But just trying to understand the system.

Btw I'm trying my best to be a cunt to cunts. I'm just generally a nice guy


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Edit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Each green bar represents a friend. It's statistically proven that no person should have more than eleven friends. When you act like a mong, you lose a friend over time.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

damn i have friends on here i guess haha


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I guess I'm doing pretty good since I only have one red rep. From Mystical ofcourse for telling him he's a reject. Delusional cunt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Talking of rep, I received this rep message from Whap me Jungles.


Spoiler: repmesssage














So at least we'll know when he'll be back. Whatevah.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I got repped by him after you did. He stayed out long


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Who names a date when they return to a forum? What is going on with today's society? This country...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Marty Vibe said:


> Who names a date when they return to a forum? What is going on with today's society? This country...


It's a norm.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's a norm.


Gets a big fat 'meh' from me. When I was a teenager using message boards, the only thing that kept each user unique was a post count and a name which you couldn't change. There were no avatars, only little jpegs of ninjas which would change colour depending on how many posts you submitted. There was also definitely not any rep bars. 

Also, if anyone even thought of starting a 'Hello' thread or posting 'I'm retiring'/'I'll be back here in 13 days'/'You posters are gonna pay' they'd be ripped to shreds and never to be seen or heard from again.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder if he'll return with a golden name?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake are you german?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

the sig is back, the hot emma stone sig


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Marty Vibe said:


> Gets a big fat 'meh' from me. When I was a teenager using message boards, the only thing that kept each user unique was a post count and a name which you couldn't change. There were no avatars, only little jpegs of ninjas which would change colour depending on how many posts you submitted. There was also definitely not any rep bars.
> 
> Also, if anyone even thought of starting a 'Hello' thread or posting 'I'm retiring'/'I'll be back here in 13 days'/'You posters are gonna pay' they'd be ripped to shreds and never to be seen or heard from again.


This is the first forum I have been on with a rep system, so that's why I didn't know about it until real later on past my join date. I'm on a webcomic forum, and they also have a rants, but it's more so to rant about what's going on in the world or about what's going on in your life, and people would give advice. If any member trolls, you're gone. There's only one admin and a couple of mods. Runs pretty smoothly tbh :lol

Also, I have been on here long enough to know that people would announce that they are leaving and when or if they may return, and once they return after not posting, they will tell you how long they have been gone for.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Gets a big fat 'meh' from me. When I was a teenager using message boards, the only thing that kept each user unique was a post count and a name which you couldn't change. There were no avatars, only little jpegs of ninjas which would change colour depending on how many posts you submitted. There was also definitely not any rep bars.
> 
> Also, if anyone even thought of starting a 'Hello' thread or posting 'I'm retiring'/'I'll be back here in 13 days'/'You posters are gonna pay' they'd be ripped to shreds and never to be seen or heard from again.


Times were better back then. Message boards are full of phaggots these days.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bully do you feel okay?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah why? :kobe


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Because of the pills you took.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah fine. Just got a bit of a stomach upset. No biggie


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright. unk


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

RS didn't answer my question unk3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pills? :steiner2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> RS didn't answer my question unk3


What?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> RevolverSnake are you german?


.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I am.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Fuck your language, fuck it. I've been studying for 2 hours now. And I hate it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Fuck your language, fuck it. I've been studying for 2 hours now. And I hate it.


Würde mir stinken wenn ich du wäre.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Why do Germans say "Shurmany" when talking to English speaking folks. 
Learn how to pronounce your own country ya fucking commie.

Fucking commies.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

todos los alemanes oler


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Würde mir stinken wenn ich du wäre.


Your language is just the dirt of all languages. Frequently used example.

English= Butterfly
French= Papillon
Dutch= Vlinder
Spanish= Mariposa (I think)
Italian= Farfalla (I think)
FUCKING GERMAN= SCHMETTERLING


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Your language is just the dirt of all languages. Frequently used example.
> 
> English= Butterfly
> French= Papillon
> ...


Germany owns your Belgium ass.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not Belgian. I just live in Belgium.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

You didn't even ask which country I'm from? Show interest unk3


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Cat called me a bearded wonder.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, MrMeki, what country are you from?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Cat called me a bearded wonder.


You look like a lumberjack lol


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You look like a gay lumberjack lol


Agreed.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Meki go do your homework, kid.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm done, after some help from my sis. I'm Chechen RS, thank you for asking


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

At what point does everyone no-sell apoco & myst? Their nonsense is unbearable 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

They're fun to mess with


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> At what point does everyone no-sell apoco & myst? Their nonsense is unbearable
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


I think Mystical only posts in rants now, and just lurks until his name is posted and then does work.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't even notice. It feels good. Huge waste of time


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I know I've been posting less. Threads are derailed by them and their same old shit...exactly shit...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Put them on ignore!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Seems like when they lose an argument, they either change the subject or don't reply at all, which is really annoying to me. 

I'll start sandbagging them. :kurt





MrMeki said:


> Put them on ignore!


I didn't know that. How?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think Mystical only posts in rants now, and just lurks until his name is posted and then does work.


Truth. 

What a sad, sad little man. Probably does a search for his name every 5 minutes. Then has a panic attack when search gets disabled during Raw tonight.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Go on their public profile, you'll see add them to your buddy list and add them to your ignore list


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Bloody hell, Wit. I know you're one of our more experienced posters but a black and white photo in your 30's is taking the biscuit!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Then I would miss out on all the fun. 

Not worth it, lol.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

blur said:


> Then I would miss out on all the fun.
> 
> Not worth it, lol.


Yeah, the only poster I have on there is KellyKellyfan


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Bloody hell, Wit. I know you're one of our more experienced posters but a black and white photo in your 30's is taking the biscuit!


That's my grandfather from England during WWII veterans day here in the states

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Sup everyone.

Anything cool happen? 
Besides Bully taking wrong pills?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A$AP said:


> Truth.
> 
> What a sad, sad little man. Probably does a search for his name every 5 minutes. Then has a panic attack when search gets disabled during Raw tonight.


I mean like right when the name is mentioned. I mean wait a little if you don't want it to seem so obvious that you're waiting. :lol


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Same old shit. NoyK came back and got shat on by everybody  That's the only thing I remember


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This NoyK shitfest is getting boring.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Sup everyone.
> 
> Anything cool happen?
> Besides Bully taking wrong pills?


Let's see..

Mystical on a downward spiral as per usual.

Noyk made an appearance and then went back to the gym. Someone should tell him masturbating to other men isn't a form of exercise.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It sure is. NoyK should keep his posts in the WWE section. Or just log off.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to sleep. Good night mates.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Life is either a daring adventure or nothing.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Let's see..
> 
> Mystical on a downward spiral as per usual.
> 
> Noyk made an appearance and then went back to the gym. Someone should tell him masturbating to other men isn't a form of exercise.


NoyK returned, again?!?

Perseverance isn't always a good thing, I see.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Well he never really left :troll


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

NoyK said he would leave for a month, only to return a few days later (and that's without his supposed alternatives).

Internet is SURIUZ BIZNESS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> NoyK said he would leave for a month, only to return a few days later (and that's without his supposed alternatives).
> 
> Internet is SURIUZ BIZNESS


U damn right.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I get more and more disappointed in NoyK each day.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Did anybody figure out what was the serious thing that happened to Noyk before he left the first time. He seemed traumatized at one time.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Got exposed for pretending to be a girl on gaming sites


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope, but then again, the whole "temporary insanity" logic is mostly likely bullshit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Something like a mood swing, I guess.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Why do you guys keep talking about him/them? Meh, whatever.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Why do you guys keep talking about him/them? Meh, whatever.


him/them/her*

You never know


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Something like a mood swing, I guess.


Time of the month obviously. He can get quite snappy.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

A$AP, can you make your sig a bit bigger please? I can't quite work out what it says.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think it says 

IFAP


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DAT ANARK


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Millions of dollars


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Millions of dollars


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn Anark. You look like my brother


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha @ Anark! I can't tell the difference.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


>


I think BULLY is a reptilian.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Damn Anark. You look like my brother


What a handsome fucking cunt he is.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That's what she said.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Going to sleep now. I expect a full fucking introduction to the jobbersteam tomorrow.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Night Night *****!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

That's the most beautifull goodnight wishes I have ever gotten. Thank You (you) Heard


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you know there's a Dorsia in London, Snake?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You're welcome, MrMeki. I'm glad you enjoyed it as much as I did telling you lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night cunt!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Did you know there's a Dorsia in London, Snake?


For Real?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

No! Is you serious?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Noone goes there anymore


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> For Real?


http://thedorsia.co.uk/bar/


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I think it says
> 
> IFAP


:lol

---

Took me an hour of searching, but I did it: I found a really old and obscure fighting game that I remember playing when I was a kid.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Am I the only American here now?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey wit. I haven't spoken to you in some time. You working man?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Not what I expected but looks nice.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The restaurant looks classy. Definitely worth of visiting once.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

But don't you have to be some kind of member?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

U high?

@Snake. Probably, you should email them using A.Psycho quotes. Guaranteed success


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like a chicks restaurant


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol no. Not today. What was that trippy movie called again sion?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

nevermind I missread something.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RS: have you given up on mafia


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> @Snake. Probably, you should email them using A.Psycho quotes. Guaranteed success


That is actually a good idea. :troll



BULLY said:


> RS: have you given up on mafia


lol not sure that stuff somehow dosen't interest me right now.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The Fountain.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fair enough. If you don't wanna play just message Magic or Shep and they can replace you


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> The Fountain.


Soon.



BULLY said:


> Fair enough. If you don't wanna play just message Magic or Shep and they can replace you


You're right, I should probably do that.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> The Fountain.


Thanks sion. I'm definitely watching it when the sun goes down. I end up watching Apartment 143 last night on netflix. It was ok IMDB rates a 5/10 so yeah.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I was responsing to You Heard. I told you to watch that too? Go on.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Anark, suck my bawllz beetch.

But yeah I was considering maybe resizing it lol.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

biatch


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Make sure to turn the volume high up. One of the best scores EVAH.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG i discovered a epic song Jobbers! It's called "Carry on my wayward son".


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, you told me to watch it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Make sure to turn the volume high up. One of the best scores EVAH.


Considering I have a samsung 5.1 surround sound nailed against my walls you bet i'm going to put it up loud as fuck!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Anark, *suck my bawllz beetch.*
> 
> But yeah *I was considering maybe resizing it* lol.


What, your balls?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What, your balls?


It's all about proportion Bully. And right now I'm hanging to the left. I'm a right side kind of guy.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Is Cold Fish still swirling through your head? I love it when that happens.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was gonna ask you if you wanted to hang out

But it seems you already are


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I was gonna ask you if you wanted to hang out
> 
> But it seems you already are


I feel like that needs 3 of these played in unison.






Topped off with one of these.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sion, you ever smoked weed before?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Is Cold Fish still swirling through your head? I love it when that happens.


Fuck yeah. Man, that ending.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure if this is a serious question.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol you right i'm tripping. You seen the Void.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I had the time of my life being high in the streets of Tokyo City. Their night life guarantees you a fucking adventure.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

My right ball is bigger than my left.

Good evening, gents.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> My right ball is bigger than my left.
> 
> Good evening, gents.


What's going on big moz


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

My balls are about the same size.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I wouldn't have a clue

I don't study my balls that closely


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

It's a special type of science.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

But you should. What if you have cancer down there?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What's going on big moz


Not a whole lot, dawg.

Another day at work down, one more before my shift off. Cannot fucking wait.

How you doing big man?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Talking of rep, I received this rep message from Whap me Jungles.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: repmesssage
> ...


He repped me saying he still cared.....


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Just watched that Rise & Fall of WCW doc on Netflix again, still as biased as I remember. It was almost as bad as the Monday Night Wars one, I'm surprised they even let Flair/Goldberg say that it was bad for business when they bought out WCW (they're right).


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I still have no idea why he repped me


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm still shocked that Whap me jungles is GetReady2fly! He even accused me of being GetReady2fly. WTF.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Good Night.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Night.

Does anyone know where I can stream old RAW, SMACKDOWN or PPV'S?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> My balls are about the same size.


(Y) fact.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Night.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Night.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can stream old RAW, SMACKDOWN or PPV'S?


^I need to know as well.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

http://wweo.net/


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, shit still don't work from my ps3. That's it, i'm buying a nexus tablet for christmas for flash internet.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Should work for Sono though. Anyway I'm going out for a bit. Catch yas.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

> PWA Thunder - Monday,... 11-13-2012 04:28 AM Whap Me Jungles Oh, come on, you don't really think I'm that bad, do you?


Gotten to.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Whap me Jungles is at least taking a break from rants instead of being a bitch like that Noykalykto


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone watching Raw tonight?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, in about 2 mins.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It's starts at 9pm over here. I should get Satellite so that I can watch it live at 6pm.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

fpalm WWE stooping to new lows


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not watching it right now, will be YTing it later. But from what I read in the Raw section, Punk and Heyman just made fun of Lawler's heart attack and people are already flooding the Raw thread with posts saying that it was the edgiest segment since the Attitude Era. unk2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I was laughing at the people defending it, no wonder society looks down on us.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Some user who is on this forum for 17 months and has over 2000 posts made a thread on monday night in the suggestion & help section asking why is his signature gone :kenny


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I just saw that and red repped him.

I anticipate his sore behind when he clicks usercp.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> Thank you for the info. I haven't really been on in a while and it has been at least a month or more since I was a part of the RAW discussion!


Poor guy has a reason. Or maybe he's just making one.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like a fuckwit. I'll red rep him as well.

Same shit every single week.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Sounds like a fuckwit. I'll red rep him as well.
> 
> Same shit every single week.


Giving people negative internet rep must make you feel so special, I can only imagine how low your self esteem is. Please do feel free to make an unfunny comeback, I can't wait for you to call me a rejoiner or tell me that I'm "butthurt". 


Same old shit every post.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Maddox lost clean?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Striketeam said:


> Giving people negative internet rep must make you feel so special, I can only imagine how low your self esteem is. Please do feel free to make an unfunny comeback, I can't wait for you to call me a rejoiner or tell me that I'm "butthurt".
> 
> Same old shit every post.


You only crawled out from under your rock when the boxes turned red. Be done, fucktard.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dem database errors!
:damn


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This thread is huge. what do u guys talk about in here lol.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Raw worth watching?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Ether said:


> I was laughing at the people defending it, no wonder society looks down on us.


The worst part was that WWE had fucking cameramen backstage filming Jerry Lawler as he was legitimately dead & being revived by the paramedics. Like, who the fuck does that? Who makes that call? That's not a Vince McMahon thing, there's no way. Then them showing that footage too!? Jesus. Do you think they have footage of Owen Hart backstage too? Just hideous.

I did like RAW for the most part but that shit was pretty eerie.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought NoyK was perma-banned? why is he making attention threads in RAW section still?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

They likely do have Owen footage and won't release it due to Martha's vendetta.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm pulling for ya Jake!



sXe_Maverick said:


> They likely do have Owen footage and won't release it due to Martha's vendetta.


I remember way back a couple of days after it happened supposed footage came out that showed his fall and him being taken away. It lasted for about a day before it totally disappeared from the net. I didn't watch it seeing as how I was still shook up over it but some of my buddies who did told me that it was legit. I don't know if they were trolling me but you never know.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you guys believe in Jesse Ventura's conspiracy theories?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That Heart attack segment was gold.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It became clear to me. Dean is the one AJ is messing with.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Dean?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Ambrose


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Give it time to settle in.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol. forget it. It's about damn time they let Ambrose debut.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:agree:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> lol. forget it. It's about damn time they let Ambrose debut.


Hello RS! Did you hearr? Dan...... Ambroze.. dibute next weeek.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Hello RS! Did you hearr? Dan...... Ambroze.. dibute next weeek.


Ands hes goinz two dayboo NXT weak aftarr thart as


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Anything happened here while I was gone?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:austin


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> What?





RevolverSnake said:


> What?





RevolverSnake said:


> What?


@ 00:17






8*D


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What? :cena2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Good Night Bully.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Night everyone.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

You sit there and you thump your Bible, and you say your prayers, and it didn't get you anywhere! Talk about your Psalms, talk about John 3:16. Crimson 3:16 says I just went to sleep.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Why did nobody answer my question :sadpanda


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Punk/Lawler/Foley segment was a beauty.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Bah, I'm still one and a half RAWs behind the current one.

Add Turning Point to that...

Bah.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Didn't watch Raw. Was the Punk/Heyman/Lawler segment the only interesting thing?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Didn't watch Raw. Was the Punk/Heyman/Lawler segment the only interesting thing?


Besides Heyman faking a heart attack? 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is the first raw in month's that I haven't watched yet and don't plan on watching. Even though I have to admit theheart attack segmen and Punk vs Cena sound awesome.

unk


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I laughed when Punk said, "Have some respect for Heyman the man just had a heart attack!"


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I laughed when Punk said, "Have some respect for Heyman the man just had a heart attack!"


Yeah that was pretty funny...good segment overall..love serious Foley

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

They mocked his dead mother, lost son, and now his near death experience. damn, Vince.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Yeah that was pretty funny...good segment overall..love serious Foley
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


Foley was fucking gold. He sounded believable.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

idk wat to thin mockcing lawlers incienfent was sick and ovr the top but idk some shit never changuds


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:barkley


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> idk wat to thin mockcing lawlers incienfent was sick and ovr the top but idk some shit never changuds


Are you fucking typing with one hand only?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> They mocked his dead mother, lost son, and now his near death experience. damn, Vince.


Lawler can take it man has seen and done everthing







HEELKris said:


> idk wat to thin mockcing lawlers incienfent was sick and ovr the top but idk some shit never changuds




Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Are you fucking typing with one hand only?


hey asswhole instuling me again???? let me tell u sotmehin u think ur hot shit but in raelity ur just some petetic lonely and hideosu obese virgin w no freinds. 0% musle 100% grease i dnt care what u think do u understnad u sad cliwn? ur just temporyr entretaninmet 4 me.
hav fun bein a tough bdass on the inetnet loser n dont forget dat rl life is very difernt ppl will want to kill u and they will try so bea carful jsst a friednly advice from heelkis


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Try just a tad harder fella

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> hey asswhole instuling me again???? let me tell u sotmehin u think ur hot shit but in raelity ur just some petetic lonely and hideosu obese virgin w no freinds. 0% musle 100% grease i dnt care what u think do u understnad u sad cliwn? ur just temporyr entretaninmet 4 me.
> hav fun bein a tough bdass on the inetnet loser n dont forget dat rl life is very difernt ppl will want to kill u and they will try so bea carful jsst a friednly advice from heelkis


Are you using a tablet or touch phone? Not used to use it I see. You will soon get the hang of it.

You are right, I'm petetic, hideosu and obese. Certainly not virgin though


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Not really amusing, dude.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> Lawler can take it man has seen and done everthing


Yeah, like literally.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Try just a tad harder fella
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


wat is it anohrt shiethaed jmpign on the hate bndawogn rolf get a lfie ur existnece is makign me laugh


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol hes obviously doing it on purpose bro.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Are you using a tablet or touch phone? Not used to use it I see. You will soon get the hang of it.
> 
> You are right, I'm petetic, hideosu and obese. Certainly not virgin though



im uasing my pc dumbss cantu reaD??


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol I have no clue what the last was about

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Robin used to be so hot.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Lol I have no clue what the last was about
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


I'm just slapping his ass on my ignore list because I have an aneurysm.

EDIT: I meant before not because, I may have already been infected. Save yourselves!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> im uasing my pc dumbss cantu reaD??


How's that thread workin for ya

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Would a storyline of someone being revealed as the creator of Ryback, work out?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm tired.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

It'd just come off as corny I think. Unless it was a Heyman/Lesnar style relationship.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would a storyline of someone being revealed as the creator of Ryback, work out?


Like he's Fulgore & was created by Ultratech?

Is that too thin as a reference?

I did read the other day in the WWE thread someone suggested that The Miz is from the future, Kyle Reese style, to come back & save the "fruity pebble" baby (John Connor) of AJ Lee (Sarah Connor) from the time-traveling Terminator (Ryback). I laughed pretty hard at that because now I always hear the Terminator theme whenever Ryback comes out.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

elfenlied is pretty awesome.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Like he's Fulgore & was created by Ultratech?
> 
> Is that too thin as a reference?
> 
> I did read the other day in the WWE thread someone suggested that The Miz is from the future, Kyle Reese style, to come back & save the "fruity pebble" baby (John Connor) of AJ Lee (Sarah Connor) from the time-traveling Terminator (Ryback). I laughed pretty hard at that because now I always hear the Terminator theme whenever Ryback comes out.


He looked a lot like the Terminator when he had that pinkeye thing going on


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A$AP said:


> It'd just come off as corny I think. Unless it was a Heyman/Lesnar style relationship.


Yeah, or like Paul and Kane in a way. Probably will come off as cheesy unless it's convincing enough. And the story is deep. But this would be later down the line. 

LOL had to google Fulgore, now I remember.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> He looked a lot like the Terminator when he had that pinkeye thing going on


Dedication to his gimmick, right there.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> elfenlied is pretty awesome.


Knight of Cups is coming out next year. One of my wishes come true: Chris Bale + Portman to collabo. Malick directing. Life is good, really really good.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Knight of Cups is coming out next year. One of my wishes come true: Chris Bale + Portman to collabo. Malick directing. Life is good, really really good.


Fuck yes. That movie is going to own.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

The "fake" next page thing is getting annoying.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

In my opinion, Ryback is a few years too late, they should have sent him back to the year 2002ish and save us from John Cena.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

My ***** Zankman Jack, what's up man?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> In my opinion, Ryback is a few years too late, they should have sent him back to the year 2002ish and save us from John Cena.


He might have fit in better in that time, yeah.



You_heard? said:


> My ***** Zankman Jack, what's up man?


Nothing man, you? Relaxing, talking with a friend and such.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> He might have fit in better in that time, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing man, you? Relaxing, talking with a friend and such.


Sounds good, man. Did that Punk/Heyman/Foley promo offend you in anyway?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Sounds good, man. Did that Punk/Heyman/Foley promo offend you in anyway?


I did not watch it yet. Again, I still have entire last week's RAW to watch, and like 40 minutes of the RAW before that. 

I'll be sure to weigh in when I watch it.

---
Is that chick in your sig, the GTA V one, supposed to be some actual existing chick, or is it just a random girl? She looks familiar.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Paul Heyman faking a heart attack reminded me of YouTube Reggie aka TheAmazingChamp who faked an asthma attack


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> I did not watch it yet. Again, I still have entire last week's RAW to watch, and like 40 minutes of the RAW before that.
> 
> I'll be sure to weigh in when I watch it.
> 
> ...


Yeah you should definitely check it out. I didn't watch the entire show just that promo that clique posted. It sure did cause some controversy among the IWC.

I think the chick is Kate Upton. It looks just like her. Kate is from LA and this game is set in LA.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Paul Heyman faking a heart attack reminded me of YouTube Reggie aka TheAmazingChamp who faked an asthma attack


Lol "Reggie here" hes a mong. I wonder if he faked any other injuries while watching that promo.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I'll look at that promo, for sure.

Kate Upton. Yeah, thanks, I knew that it was someone, but the name was just out of my head. I think it is inspired by her.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anything edgy in WWE programming is okay with me, anything that at least invokes some kind of reaction out of me and stops me from falling asleep. I'm sure king okayed it anyway, how he may have even suggested the idea. People want edginess, then when something finally is, they complain like bitches. I think people just like to whinge and complain.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Well he certainly didn't OK the filming of the backstage shenanigans post-heart attack as he was dead & all. That was the most distasteful of all to me.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Anything edgy in WWE programming is okay with me, anything that at least invokes some kind of reaction out of me and stops me from falling asleep. I'm sure king okayed it anyway, how he may have even suggested the idea. People want edginess, then when something finally is, they complain like bitches. I think people just like to whinge and complain.


Good point.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No, but I'm sure if he didn't want them to use the footage that was filmed, it would have been scrapped


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>


I would plow that ass!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Her ass is nearly as big as that train


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> No, but I'm sure if he didn't want them to use the footage that was filmed, it would have been scrapped


C'mon man, you're not that naive.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What ass? DAT TRAIN.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

dat ass man...

And good point Bully. I hope Lawler OK-ed it all.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> C'mon man, you're not that naive.


I think that Jerry is respected enough that they would have asked him if it was okay to play that footage. He's been a part of the WWE a looong time, and Vince is high on him or else he would have been fired years ago for being mediocre. Either way, it's not really the content of the promo that wowed me, (although anything with punk and/or heyman is gold in my eyes) it's the fact that WWE may just be making a return to edgier programming. Whether or not that's a bi-product of Lindas failed campaign, Only time will tell.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You're talking about the integrity of a company ran by a man that literally made people kiss his ass on live television, that has a history of humbling, embarrassing & bullying & degrading his performers. Is it so far-fetched to think he asked about running the angle to Lawler without saying "oh by the way, we have footage of your death that we'll be running in the video package too!"

Just look what they've done to Jim Ross over the years.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No it's not that far-fetched to suggest that. Just my opinion. At the end of the day neither of us know for sure. And yes, WWE have done some shitty things over the years. It just seems King has been treated a lot better than other superstars over the years like JR for example.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Anything edgy in WWE programming is okay with me, anything that at least invokes some kind of reaction out of me and stops me from falling asleep. I'm sure king okayed it anyway, how he may have even suggested the idea. People want edginess, then when something finally is, they complain like bitches. I think people just like to whinge and complain.


This
The funny thing is when some people post "yeah I want edginess, controversy and shock elements back but I don't want it this way to be edgy, controversial and shocking."
This is the whole point of being surprised by a segment. If they did it not so extreme people would not give a fuck about it because they've seen it all before

I am also convinced that the WWE section consists of PG kids who only claim that they are older and who want the AE back to sound cool who watch for the first time some edgy segment and now cry but it also consists of some older fans from the AE and who really surprised me that they are shocked and call the segment disturbing

For someone like me who watched the Melanie Pillman interview and the "Eddie is in Hell" storyline nothing is disturbing anymore when it comes to death in wrestling promos


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

God Night


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night snake


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I really have to watch this RAW, since it's apparently a big deal. 

But yeah, I'd say that, although without such extreme examples (right?) JR has really been consistently made fun of...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Apocalypto is banned again it looks like, wonder what he did


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Posted a pic from a porn site


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

jodox said:


> I suppose you are expecting me to insult you. Well, I may do, but your impotent brain may not understand it.
> 
> So, let's get at the matter on hand.
> You see, I've interacted with you on these forums many a time, with my alternate account off course. In fact, you seem to like me but unfortunately, I don't like you.
> ...



:lmao


I love when people say I am upset over red rep but they take time out of their day to PM me after they receive a red rep from me, and, another one who claims they 'did it to get my attention'. WallofShame said that very thing. HMMMM.

Well, shit, I obviously got YOUR attention since you messaged me, dumbass.


FEED ME MORE~~~~


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning everyone


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I love when people say I am upset over red rep but they take time out of their day to PM me after they receive a red rep from me, and, another one who claims they 'did it to get my attention'. WallofShame said that very thing. HMMMM.
> ...


LOL this is the er.. green rep message I got from her(?) a few days ago


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Since this may very well be the last time I post here. I would like to thank all of you for the last 3 months I ran with you guys. I'm not going to pull a noyk and rage wuit or even pull a sheamus but right now I think it's time to move on. I'm not doing this because I have no friends here or that no one likes my because to be honest I could careless if I'm liked or not. I did care for a while, which is why I tried hard to fit in. The feud with samantha was a work but only to try to get people talking. Secondly, I'm not Samantha nor do I own her account, me and samantha are real life friends and we used to post here at Mcdonald's which the reason for us sharing the same ip address. But with that said, the reason why I started attacking everyone was because I felt like I needed to fight back. Now that it's over I can finally say goodbye to those who I thought were my friends on here. Bully, Rs, Dualshock I actually considered you guys as my 'e- friends' and I guess I was wrong for trying to make friends online like a fucking dumbass. Anyway, I better be going now but remember that I did respect you all. Oh and one last thing before I log off, I am a rejoiner but most of you would not know who I used to be. This is me here:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/198082-ghostxvisionzz.html




Ok, peace out!


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

You went to McDonald's to post on a wrestling forum?

Did you it least get a Big Mac?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mystical said:


> Since this may very well be the last time I post here. I would like to thank all of you for the last 3 months I ran with you guys. I'm not going to pull a noyk and rage wuit or even pull a sheamus but right now I think it's time to move on. I'm not doing this because I have no friends here or that no one likes my because to be honest I could careless if I'm liked or not. I did care for a while, which is why I tried hard to fit in. The feud with samantha was a work but only to try to get people talking. Secondly, I'm not Samantha nor do I own her account, me and samantha are real life friends and we used to post here at Mcdonald's which the reason for us sharing the same ip address. But with that said, the reason why I started attacking everyone was because I felt like I needed to fight back. Now that it's over I can finally say goodbye to those who I thought were my friends on here. Bully, Rs, Dualshock I actually considered you guys as my 'e- friends' and I guess I was wrong for trying to make friends online like a fucking dumbass. Anyway, I better be going now but remember that I did respect you all. Oh and one last thing before I log off, I am a rejoiner but most of you would not know who I used to be. This is me here:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/198082-ghostxvisionzz.html
> 
> Ok, peace out!


:lmao sad, pathetic cunt. What happened to the shared IP addresses by the mobile phone company? You sad sap going to Maccas and posting online whilst there. Still, figures with you having no friends.

Ah the rejoiner exposes himself, how WhapMeJungles of you. Fucking idiot. Take your other alts and piss off.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You go to Mcdonalds to post on a wrestling forum? Wow, that's pathetic, your life must really suck.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You went to McDonald's to post on this site? So there are strange customers at every McDonald's not just mine then 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Now that it's over I can finally say goodbye to those who I thought were my friends on here. Bully, Rs, Dualshock I actually considered you guys as my 'e- friends' and I guess I was wrong for trying to make friends online like a fucking dumbass.


This is very easy to answer. People change their way of posting in a negative way and then they are surprised that they receive a more harsh response. Compare your current posts with posts you posted 3 months ago and you will see the difference.
But some people are obviously to stupid to realize that.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

What the fuck happened, why is Apocalypto banned?



Mystical said:


> Since this may very well be the last time I post here. I would like to thank all of you for the last 3 months I ran with you guys. I'm not going to pull a noyk and rage wuit or even pull a sheamus but right now I think it's time to move on. I'm not doing this because I have no friends here or that no one likes my because to be honest I could careless if I'm liked or not. I did care for a while, which is why I tried hard to fit in. The feud with samantha was a work but only to try to get people talking. Secondly, I'm not Samantha nor do I own her account, me and samantha are real life friends and we used to post here at Mcdonald's which the reason for us sharing the same ip address. But with that said, the reason why I started attacking everyone was because I felt like I needed to fight back. Now that it's over I can finally say goodbye to those who I thought were my friends on here. Bully, Rs, Dualshock I actually considered you guys as my 'e- friends' and I guess I was wrong for trying to make friends online like a fucking dumbass. Anyway, I better be going now but remember that I did respect you all. Oh and one last thing before I log off, I am a rejoiner but most of you would not know who I used to be. This is me here:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/198082-ghostxvisionzz.html
> 
> ...


fpalm I am disappointed


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mystical, its cool dwag don't sweat it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's up BULLY, what's been going on with you?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys, home sick today, apoco got himself banned eh? 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

First Apocalypto, then Mystical. Who will HEELKris be friends with now?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Heels don't need friends 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> First Apocalypto, then Mystical. Who will HEELKris be friends with now?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

All trolls will get banned at the end. Trust me.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> First Apocalypto, then Mystical. Who will HEELKris be friends with now?


Mystcal is banned?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That foo isn't banned lol.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Read the page before this, it is not that hard.

@Dunk.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Calm down dude.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you get Black Ops 2 Dunk?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Did you get Black Ops 2 Dunk?


They will only sell it here in Portugal by the end of the month, you get it?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> They will only sell it here in Portugal by the end of the month, you get it?


At the end of the month, oh wow they lag it in other countries I see. I'm gonna probably get it today or tomorrow, i've heard positive stuff about it. It's funny every year I say "NO , I WONT GET COD NEXT YEAR" because I find the franchise to be a little stale but when the times come I inevitability buy it lol.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I love when people say I am upset over red rep but they take time out of their day to PM me after they receive a red rep from me, and, another one who claims they 'did it to get my attention'. WallofShame said that very thing. HMMMM.
> ...


Rycat - FEED HER MORE !


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> First Apocalypto, then Mystical. Who will HEELKris be friends with now?


Actually

SPOILER ALERT YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED



It's just a work. Apocalypto decided to take some time off, because he wants to spend more time with his family. As for Mystical, he's not really gone. He will be back better, stronger with a repackaged character. Rumors say he'll be HEELKris' Tag Team partner. The future seems bright for wrestlingforum.com !


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Actually
> 
> SPOILER ALERT YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED
> 
> ...


Spoiler Alert:

I'm currently drawing your great tag team.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Spoiler Alert:
> 
> I'm currently drawing your great tag team.


Drawing?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:vince


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Drawing?


Yup. Just finished coloring. Hope you don't mind, but I've drawed you 3 together. Mind being part of that tag?

RevolverSnake, I also did your drawing  

I'll do some sketches of my fav jobbers and put them all up in a thread later


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the hell?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I draw as a hobby. I like doing 15 minute drawings of random characters usually, so I'm using you guys as inspiration :-/ Is that weird?

For example, I drawed a character called RevolverSnake (based on you) but super hero like. Yes?

Edit 3: And they actually look like a 10 year-old drawings, it's just for fun you guys.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> What the hell?


exactly my reaction



Dunk20 said:


> I draw as a hobby. I like doing 15 minute drawings of random characters usually, so I'm using you as inspiration :-/ Is that weird?


Oh. No. It's good that you have a hobby, man.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I draw as a hobby. I like doing 15 minute drawings of random characters usually, so I'm using you guys as inspiration :-/ Is that weird?
> 
> For example, I drawed a character called RevolverSnake (based on you) but super hero like. Yes?
> 
> Edit 3: And they actually look like a 10 year-old drawings, it's just for fun you guys.


You should definitely do one for the Summer Saviour of Rants. :hoff


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm actually excited to see the characters. I just hope it looks better than this:


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

HI GUISE


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Morning. What time is it there? It's morning here too


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

what is this?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

8.08pm in GMT

Still waiting for some days off school/snow/the collapse of law/the collapse of the government/the collapse of civilization itself/zombies


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It's 21:09 here. So 09:09 PM


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll spoiler yours, I'm trying to them really fast so I can make at least 6 of the jobbers till tomorrow night.

Revolversnake : Assassin sexy mothafucka, ex-husband.










Currently drawing Gandhi, the corpse fucker.

Heelkris, it's the first post from you where you are being nice, but you are aware that being paired up in a drawing with Unicorn and DarkNoyk isn't really a good thing right? This is all just for fun though.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

That's awesome Dunk! Can't wait to see ghandi


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola chicos!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll spoil the Gandhi one too now, and tomorrow I'll have them all done. This ones will be for fun, but maybe I'll do a more HD version and colored digitally by the weekend.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I'll spoiler yours, I'm trying to them really fast so I can make at least 6 of the jobbers till tomorrow night.
> 
> Revolversnake : Assassin sexy mothafucka, ex-husband.


That looks actually pretty fucking awsome. I like that I wear that shirt I also wear in that one picture of me.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

That's awesome. Favourited on dA.

_*jumps up and down giddily, waving his hand, grinning heavily*_


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can add the pics to the OP if you like dunk


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Jobber Franchise.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

#millions of dollars


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's the corpse fucker xD (you know it's a joke Gandhi)

Bully that would be awesome! The sketches can be a place holder, and then I'll do a better version of them.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat Gandhi.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have to post the trio turd as well. 










Mystical Unicorn, Apocalypta and Turdkris.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Added Ghandi and RS to the OP lol


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm actually excited to see the characters. I just hope it looks better than this:


Fucking legendary. xD



Dunk20 said:


> I'll spoiler yours, I'm trying to them really fast so I can make at least 6 of the jobbers till tomorrow night.
> 
> Revolversnake : Assassin sexy mothafucka, ex-husband.


That's a good one, dude.

EDIT: *Saw the other ones*

All of that is hilarious, Dunk. :lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello people

Great drawings Dunk20


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ahah I'll continue! By tomorrow I hope to have Bully, Anark, Face Noyk, Catallanoto, Froot, Psychostacey and DS


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking forward to it. 

Added all the pics to the front page. Looks a bit better than those poor photoshop efforts we had previously


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunk is the fucking goat drawer.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

OP needs to be changed, still see those two jabroni's Whap Me Jangles and Sheamus in some pics


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

nice pictures dunk, got talent man.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ether said:


> OP needs to be changed, still see those two jabroni's Whap Me Jangles and Sheamus in some pics


Yeah I'm thinking of just deleting those pictures for good

On the other hand whether we like to admit it or not, they were a part of the jobbers history


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Just leave them in the OP.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

those drawings look awesome though. Can't wait to see the others


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You posted Gandhi before me? unk2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Ahah I'll continue! By tomorrow I hope to have Bully, Anark, Face Noyk, Catallanoto, Froot, Psychostacey and DS


Who's Catallanoto? And you better make me heroic looking, Dunk. 

I know you've all been wondering what I've been doing so I'll tell you. I've started watching Raw from the beginning of 1997 and I'm currently going through the interesting matches in the Royal Rumble.

It's got me thinking though, as I've seen two versions of the DDT which were used as just normal moves. But early '97 isn't that long after Jake Roberts and his deadly DDT. It wasn't a slow degradation of the move. Almost straightaway it went from being deadly to be a move you use to set up a turnbuckle move or a rest.

Was this some kind of Vince revenge on Jake, turning his deadly move into just another part of the routine?

Hmm. More research needed.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> You posted Gandhi before me? unk2


Fixed


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Anark said:


> Who's Catallanoto? And you better make me heroic looking, Dunk.
> 
> I know you've all been wondering what I've been doing so I'll tell you. I've started watching Raw from the beginning of 1997 and I'm currently going through the interesting matches in the Royal Rumble.
> 
> ...


that's like a lot of moves tho, look at hogan's leg drop, yokozuna or big show, do a running leg drop, 2 count at best, but when hogan did it, it was an automatic three count.

but to answer the ddt question, i don't think it was revenge personally i just think times were changing and it wasn't as deadly looking as back when he first started using it, that's why piledriver and powerbomb different variations also started to happen.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Saw Mankind beat someone with a pull piledriver and it looked fucking sick.

I miss piledrivers.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Weren't you accusing us of being asskissers in that other thread? And now you're in here expecting us to talk to you? Who's the asskisser now?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> Weren't you accusing us of being asskissers in that other thread? And now you're in here expecting us to talk to you? Who's the asskisser now?


did i say anything about you bully? i didn't even ask you a question let alone mention your name, i answered a question get the fuck over it. i could care less if you like me or not.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Anark said:


> Saw Mankind beat someone with a pull piledriver and it looked fucking sick.
> 
> I miss piledrivers.


man the piledriver that cactus jack did on triple h on the announce table was sick, it looked like it actually killed hunter because the table didn't break.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> did i say anything about you bully? i didn't even ask you a question let alone mention your name, i answered a question get the fuck over it. i could care less if you like me or not.


"Couldn't" care less.

It's not about whether you like me or not. It's about you bagging the people who post in this thread and now you're here sucking up like you always do.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

If anyone's interested, just got to Jake's entrance in the Rumble, with Austin waiting on his own in the ring. I wasn't even sure if Jake was still around at this point. 

Jake enters just after 31.40:


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> "Couldn't" care less.
> 
> It's not about whether you like me or not. It's about you bagging the people who post in this thread and now you're here sucking up like you always do.


oh really lets see who i "bagged" in this thread, hmm you,dualshock and you_heard? haha i guess no one else posts in this thread, fuck man you are redic, and I'm sucking up cause i answered anark question, damn didn't realize this bro thank you very much, grab a cookie and pat yourself on the back.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

1997 was probably my second favourite rumble after 2001


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

haha
haha
haha



























































haha


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That Jake RR appearance was his last ever televised WWE match. Sad.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

haha good one bro


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> That Jake RR appearance was his last ever televised WWE match. Sad.


Yeah, he went out before the next guy reached the ring. They could have let him hit his DDT one more time though, the crowd were calling for it.

He looked well past it by that point though. 42 years old and a few too many visits to the pub.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

and no offense this "haha" shit is really old and unoriginal it makes you seem retarded ether, maybe you are still bothered about our discussion with eminem and shit so you think you think i ass kiss eminem too i bet, and I am sorry bully do you not like cookies would you rather have a crumpet.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> and no offense this "haha" shit is really old and unoriginal it makes you seem retarded ether, maybe you are still bothered about our discussion with eminem and shit so you think you think i ass kiss eminem too i bet, *and I am sorry bully do you not like cookies would you rather have a crumpet.*


We don't really want hypocritical, illiterate, ass kissers here.

We have standards you know

haha


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY is the fact that your username status is stretching your sidebar intentional?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I can't even care whether you are "right" or "wrong" legendmaker2, but the way you write... Not just cuz of the small caps.

I don't know whether you are playing or not, but you just seem like a humongous idiot.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

92 rumble is goat, just look at the talent involved, Bobby Heenans best ever announcing job too, wish they still did posters like this










edit - actually now i think of hit Heenans greatest announcing call is after HBK threw Jannety through the window

"Jannety jumped through the window to try escape, what a coward!"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> BULLY is the fact that your username status is stretching your sidebar intentional?


Didn't even notice. Might be better off putting the link in my sig I think


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

You on Chrome? It's quite noticeable on mine, it goes like over a quarter of the page, only on your posts though. Weird.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh how the fuck do you do spoilers.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoiler: *



[/spoiler*] without the stars


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh hold on. Fucking internet.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> We don't really want hypocritical, illiterate, ass kissers here.
> 
> We have standards you know
> 
> haha


It's rants for god sake you have standards, what because i don't give a fuck about grammar on a site, wow i never realized how much you cared. You care so much actually that you are this leader of this fucking group of "jobbers" lol you are funny. keep on caring and telling people they need to earn respect, it makes this entertaining, oh and i am not an idiot i just don't re-read shit to make sure every little grammar mistake is fixed.

But i am glad you guys think i am trying to kiss your asses when i could give two fucks if i am "friends online" with you guys. I like some people on here doesn't mean i like everyone or care what people think.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Quote of my abnormally large userbar


Oh yeah I see, that is quite noticeable


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> It's rants for god sake you have standards, what because i don't give a fuck about grammar on a site, wow i never realized how much you cared. You care so much actually that you are this leader of this fucking group of "jobbers" lol you are funny. keep on caring and telling people they need to earn respect, it makes this entertaining, oh and i am not an idiot i just don't re-read shit to make sure every little grammar mistake is fixed.
> 
> But i am glad you guys think i am trying to kiss your asses when i could give two fucks if i am "friends online" with you guys. I like some people on here doesn't mean i like everyone or care what people think.


haha


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ether said:


> haha


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

But posting a 7 year old meme is funny? haha


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That post was one of your better ones (admittedly not saying much) it didn't have any haha's or _that_ many spelling/grammar mistakes. Maybe you're learning. There's a 15 year old kid who posts here that makes more sense than you. We've got to read over the shit. Don't accuse people in this thread of being asskissers when you are most guilty of it yourself.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ether said:


> But posting a 7 year old meme is funny? haha





BULLY said:


> That post was one of your better ones (admittedly not saying much) it didn't have any haha's or _that_ many spelling/grammar mistakes. Maybe you're learning. There's a 15 year old kid who posts here that makes more sense than you. We've got to read over the shit. Don't accuse people in this thread of being asskissers when you are most guilty of it yourself.


@ Ether it is funnier then your unoriginal self.

@ Bully, the fact is i never said you were an asskisser, i wrote a rant saying some people are asskissers, and you and others for some reason started calling me out and shit, please explain to me when i called anyone out, did i mention any user names? and I am glad you have a 15 year old kid that posts in here, and he makes more sense then me congrats, this isn't important to me i don't care about grammar mistakes, its not a test, its nothing i really care about, i come on here to talk and goof around i could'nt care less if my grammar has a few mistakes.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

If it isn't important to you, why are you posting here and arguing? Plenty of other places to "talk and goof around"......................haha


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ether said:


> If it isn't important to you, why are you posting here and arguing? Plenty of other places to "talk and goof around"......................haha


i am posting on a rant, should i be like others and say I am quitting rants, lol no because its funny to see people get uptight and shit, and because i still talk to a few people on this thread, i have had no problems with CM, and a few others on this thread, i never had a problem with you or bully till you guys called me out on stupid shit, when i didn't say anything to you guys at all. fucking redic.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> oh really lets see who i "bagged" in this thread, hmm you,dualshock and you_heard? haha i guess no one else posts in this thread, fuck man you are redic, and I'm sucking up cause i answered anark question, damn didn't realize this bro thank you very much, grab a cookie and pat yourself on the back.


Now you come up here with names like BULLY, you_heard and me and when you had your chance in your rant to name people you proved that you are a pussy


Spoiler



haha


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> @ Ether it is funnier then your unoriginal self.
> 
> @ Bully, the fact is i never said you were an asskisser, i wrote a rant saying some people are asskissers, and you and others for some reason started calling me out and shit, please explain to me when i called anyone out, did i mention any user names? and I am glad you have a 15 year old kid that posts in here, and he makes more sense then me congrats, this isn't important to me i don't care about grammar mistakes, its not a test, its nothing i really care about, i come on here to talk and goof around i could'nt care less if my grammar has a few mistakes.


Maybe you should have mentioned names, that would have made your post more legit. We called you out for being a hypocrite. If you can't handle that, tough. We also called you out for spelling and grammar mistakes because it's painful to read. Your past few posts have been better which proves that you are at least capable of cleaning up your act, so there's no excuse now.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DualShock said:


> Now you come up here with names like BULLY, you_heard and me and when you had your chance in your rant to name people you proved that you are a pussy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


what the fuck are you talking about? read the thread again in my post you guys started shit i never once called you out or anything, but i am a pussy? your fucking stupid bro, seriously get your head checked.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> Maybe you should have mentioned names, that would have made your post more legit. We called you out for being a hypocrite. If you can't handle that, tough. We also called you out for spelling and grammar mistakes because it's painful to read. Your past few posts have been better which proves that you are at least capable of cleaning up your act, so there's no excuse now.


you say i am an ass kisser, because i agreed with cat a few times, you called me annoying because i put the word "haha" after i made this rant, you and everyone else almost in this jobbers thread at one time green repped me for a reason, even Dualshock has, so i don't see what i did that was hypocritical, and like i said i don't re-read my posts, so i don't care really if i make a few mistakes.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

You're the one getting uptight, I've never posted something to you that had more than 2 sentences (until now). And it's not "stupid shit", we can barely understand your posts sometimes. Look at Zankman Jack's post, it doesn't take effort to type normally. If you want me to call you out on some not "stupid shit"

1. You're using unoriginal memes. Examples: The Xzibit "Yo Dawg" meme (twice in the past few days), the "don't give any fucks", what's next? Are you going to pull out a "didn't read lol" gif?
2. "haha"
3. You don't have anything relevant, or interesting to say. And you became a pussy whenever Dualshock or someone posted/said something controversial: "wow bro thats fucked up "_________ thats fucked up", pretty pussy. The only thing "fucked up" that I've seen here is Gandhi advocating fucking corpses, everything else has been normal.
4. Shitty rap taste
5. Very shitty rants, all of your rants have sucked. I'm not saying I'm good at making rants (I haven't made any), but you should know when your topic is bad. Ex: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/637999-whats-all-these-posters-taking-shit-seriously.html
Very shit and hypocritical, considering you're the one cursing and "taking shit seriously" right here. Looks like you couldn't handle what you preached about

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/616490-bullies.html
Who are you, John Cena? Man the fuck up

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/625170-fucked-up-people-site.html
Being hypocritical again, you "taking shit seriously"

Etc, etc.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Can't we all just get along? #Sadface.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol at Mystical, bandwagon? I was the second person who called out legendmaker on his overuse of "haha", and I've called posters in this thread shit/irrelevant before. Try again, shouldn't you be banned anyway?

Speaking of shitty posters getting banned/leaving, who's left? HEELKris? Apocalypto made me laugh a few times but I can't say I'm sad to see him go, WMJ I never cared for besides that porn review that was funny, Livid One got banned in a very lame way (he could have done better)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Fixed


unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ether said:


> Lol at Mystical, bandwagon? I was the second person who called out legendmaker on his overuse of "haha", and I've called posters in this thread shit/irrelevant before. Try again, shouldn't you be banned anyway?


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

has anyone actually ever watched all of this piece of shit movie?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They need to leave the classics alone


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Who are you talking to?


Mystical red repped me, only saw because I changed my sig and added the release date for Wu-Block (guaranteed top 5 rap album of the year).

Oh, and I saw The Man With the Iron Fists the other day (Movie directed by RZA & with Batista in it), fun movie to watch but no way in hell I'd go back for a second watch of that. It's getting pretty panned critically too which sucks


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah I see, he left a "goodbye" message in here yesterday


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

what I don't get is way Mystical wrote in his goodybe message that he thought I'm his e friend. I had almost nothing to do with him.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

American Psycho 2. Terrible cash in attempt of the original. Even Mila Kunis couldn't save it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Worst movie ever. And what do you mean by even Kunis couldn't save it? I wouldn't call her a good actress.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was really just referring to her looks


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, okay.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I just hate sequels that cash in on an originals success, especially if they don't have the original characters. Just hurts the franchise


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

This legend dude just plain sucks. 

What, exactly, isn't that hard of a question.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree. :waz

But what is even worse about AP2 is how they just kill off Batman in the first 2 minutes.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> you say i am an ass kisser, because i agreed with cat a few times, you called me annoying because i put the word "haha" after i made this rant, you and everyone else almost in this jobbers thread at one time green repped me for a reason, even Dualshock has, so i don't see what i did that was hypocritical, and like i said i don't re-read my posts, so i don't care really if i make a few mistakes.


:kenny
Why in the blue hell people always post "I even received green rep once" to prove their points.
You receive green reps for good posts but that doesn't mean that everybody who repped you is your friend.
What the hell has a green rep you received 1-2 months ago for something irrelevant to the current topic anything to do with your response?

And you call me constantly out. I make a rape joke and you come out of nowhere and quote me "a rape joke? wow", I post in your rant among 50 other people and you quote "I see my friend DualShock posted" despite that I posted only a comment that your OP lacks names of the users without provoking you or trolling in your thread and even now after you responded to me you still talk about me in your response to BULLY

What are your intentions by being so obsessed with me? You wanna fuck?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

dat kunis.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I agree. :waz
> 
> But what is even worse about AP2 is how they just kill off Batman in the first 2 minutes.


Wtf? :lol

You joker, you.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DualShock said:


> :kenny
> Why in the blue hell people always post "I even received green rep once" to prove their points.
> You receive green reps for good posts but that doesn't mean that everybody who repped you is your friend.
> What the hell has a green rep you received 1-2 months ago for something irrelevant to the current topic anything to do with your response?
> ...


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Zankman Jack said:


> This legend dude just plain sucks.
> 
> What, exactly, isn't that hard of a question.


good one bro. have a gold star you *******.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


>


Why am I not surprised?
You try the whole time to prove that you are not somebody who calls people out like a little girl and when I post 3 examples you not only proved my point, you also act like a little girl again
haha
But why not? You are probably the first user in WF history who made a rant but was too scary to post any names


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DualShock said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> You try the whole time to prove that you are not somebody who calls people out like a little girl and when I post 3 examples you not only proved my point, you also act like a little girl again
> haha
> But why not? You are probably the first user in WF history who made a rant but was too scary to post any names


lol i was too scared? listen to yourself you are on the internet, what is going happen if i say names, your going find where i live and hunt me down? lol seriously bro your too much, you call me a little girl but you make it seem this site is largest then life, and you and your little buddies have a group or should i say stable on a wrestling site.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> lol i was too scared? listen to yourself you are on the internet, what is going happen if i say names, your going find where i live and hunt me down? lol seriously bro your too much, you call me a little girl but you make it seem this site is largest then life, and you and your little buddies have a group or should i say stable on a wrestling site.


No, I am just surprised why you made the rant without naming anyone and then bragging how you made people mad without even mentioning someone.
And the fact that on the internet it's almost impossible to find anyone makes you even a bigger retard by making a rant without names.

btw if you try to post a picture as response try at least posting someone from page 2 on Google Images because the pictures from page 1 were already posted thousand times here but I guess you are still stuck in the year when the Picard facepalm and haha was cool


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

why would i post names? i don't call people out that's fucking wwe/wrestling shit, i didn't realize that some people on here took wrestling so serious, and when did i brag you sir are a class A retard, and oh wow i posted a face palm picture cause of how much of a moron you are, not because i think its cool. get your facts straight *******.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This bores me.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

well your "friends" started this shit, i just wanted to post to respond to a question.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone up for some WWE '13 on PS3?

Put down your ID and expect an invitation :3


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> why would i post names? i don't call people out that's fucking wwe/wrestling shit


So what was the point then of making a rant? You made a rant about ass kissers but you don't call people out because this is not your style?



legendmaker2 said:


> and when did i brag





legendmaker2 said:


> damn everyone got so offended eh, i love how i didn't even use any usernames, and almost everyone got offended,


You are right, people got offended because they expected you exposing some people as ass kissers but the only thing they got from you was your stupid "haha"



legendmaker2 said:


> you sir are a class A retard, and oh wow i posted a face palm picture cause of how much of a moron you are, not because i think its cool. get your facts straight *******.


Yeah right, someone who needs to post a meme from Google Images page 1 because he is too stupid to respond in his own words calls someone a moron :vince2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm steveaustinn, you cann add me but I won't play much online because my internet is shit.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone on 360 have WWE 13? PM me your GT or just say it here and we can have a few friendlies, dl'd a bunch of CAWs that I'd like to use against people that don't spam running grapples:
Angle
Benoit
RVD
Owen
Steiner
Hogan
Batista


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Noone plays 360 anymore.

and lol the quote in the sig. Wasn't credmi saying that to me?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

legendmaker 2 is really retarded. That guy needs to improve his grammar, it is really atrocious.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Noone plays 360 anymore.
> 
> and lol the quote in the sig. Wasn't credmi saying that to me?


yep :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL not sure if it's my slow ass speed or, what, but Bully's user title is stretching his posts -------> that way. lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL not sure if it's my slow ass speed or, what, but Bully's user title is stretching his posts -------> that way. lol


I have the same problem.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Samoon said:


> legendmaker 2 is really retarded. That guy needs to improve his grammar, it is really atrocious.


Also hilarious that every user who goes full retard starts to talk about the jobber stable/friends.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Samoon said:


> I have the same problem.


By default it should make it so that it doesn't stretch out like that. At least I think.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I changed it. Yeah I didn't expect it to do that


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Since this may very well be the last time I post here. I would like to thank all of you for the last 3 months I ran with you guys. I'm not going to pull a noyk and rage wuit or even pull a sheamus but right now I think it's time to move on. I'm not doing this because I have no friends here or that no one likes my because to be honest I could careless if I'm liked or not. I did care for a while, which is why I tried hard to fit in. The feud with samantha was a work but only to try to get people talking. Secondly, I'm not Samantha nor do I own her account, me and samantha are real life friends and we used to post here at Mcdonald's which the reason for us sharing the same ip address. But with that said, the reason why I started attacking everyone was because I felt like I needed to fight back. Now that it's over I can finally say goodbye to those who I thought were my friends on here. Bully, Rs, Dualshock I actually considered you guys as my 'e- friends' and I guess I was wrong for trying to make friends online like a fucking dumbass. Anyway, I better be going now but remember that I did respect you all. Oh and one last thing before I log off, I am a rejoiner but most of you would not know who I used to be. This is me here:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/198082-ghostxvisionzz.html
> 
> ...










unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So he's not going to post just lurk and rep everyone? How sad. unk2


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> So he's not going to post just lurk and rep everyone? How sad. unk2


Sometimes I really think this is one user with 7-8 accounts because they all post the same sad shit but maybe it seems so because they are all retarded and that is the reason why they have similar posts


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

must be a big meal at Mcdonald's


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, so Mystical announced his departure?



Guess that pretty much means he'll be back soon.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dunk's artwork is freakin epic! That trio drawing and the Gandhi one - _haha_


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

@legend - But what's wrong in naming the ones you think are "ass kissers"?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

@00:46 - Even Kane knows who is the future of the WWE. :kane


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

hm. hm.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Dunk's artwork is freakin epic! That trio drawing and the Gandhi one - _haha_


That Gandhi one is boss

CORPSE FUCKER


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, the Gandhi one is amazing. Too bad I have to spread some rep before giving it to him again.



Dunk20 said:


> Ahah I'll continue! By tomorrow I hope to have Bully, Anark, Face Noyk, Catallanoto, Froot, Psychostacey and DS


:Rock3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Nthn.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think Sophie Rundle is hot.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I think Sophie Rundle is hot.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You mean that chick in Jupes sig


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

This is Charlie Rundle not Sophie
Too many Rundles in this world :russo

btw hello people


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah. :russo


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Greetings.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sophie Rundle.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hardly ever hear of a Rundle then two on the same day.

It doesn't rain but it pours.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Sono.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Chardonnay with a steak for everybody, on me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Accompanied by classical music and women making out.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper :draper


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I gotta get an early night have an early class tomorrow.

Night :rock4


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nothing helps hangovers like 20 chicken nuggets


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Good night bully.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Impressive, very nice.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Please stop it, I already look like this poor guy:artest


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

aw shit, black swan. another movie I still have to watch.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

@Crimson i was just stating in general alot of asskissers on this site.

@Samoon, who the fuck are you?

[email protected] dualshock thinking i give two fucks what he thinks, whens hes fully retarded.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> @Crimson i was just stating in general alot of asskissers on this site.
> 
> @Samoon, who the fuck are you?
> 
> [email protected] dualshock thinking i give two fucks what he thinks, whens hes fully retarded.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> @Crimson i was just stating in general alot of asskissers on this site.
> 
> @Samoon, who the fuck are you?
> 
> [email protected] dualshock thinking i give two fucks what he thinks, whens hes fully retarded.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> @Crimson i was just stating in general alot of asskissers on this site.
> 
> @Samoon, who the fuck are you?
> 
> [email protected] dualshock thinking i give two fucks what he thinks, whens hes fully retarded.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

triple post bro. plus didnt show the picture.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

This is Art.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey yo


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> [email protected] dualshock thinking i give two fucks what he thinks, whens hes fully retarded.


Look, PC police officer legendmaker2 calls me out again.
Obwiously you give enough fuck what I think otherwise you would not respond to my comment I posted yesterday haha bro wut wut


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

you sir are still retarded, i love how you respond so fast, are you never on here?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

SonoShion said:


>



The chick on the bottom has a weak, open guard. The chick on top should capitalize on that and pass.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


>


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, give me a break. I'm a child of divorce.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Walls said:


> The chick on the bottom has a weak, open guard. The chick on top should capitalize on that and pass.


shes going get triangled. they are re enacting the first silva vs sonnen fight lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> you sir are still retarded, i love how you respond so fast, are you never on here?


Says the guy who responded to the post in 1 minute. You know that you insulted yourself with this comment haha whooo wut


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DualShock said:


> Says the guy who responded to the post in 1 minute. You know that you insulted yourself with this comment haha whooo wut


lol i did cause I'm actually on the site now. you come out of no where i bet, you see how i have'nt posted anything till this morning from what you said. you prob just have this site as your home page, and can't wait to respond to anyone that says your username.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

There we go. I'm out


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Where are you going?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> lol i did cause I'm actually on the site now. you come out of no where i bet, you see how i have'nt posted anything till this morning from what you said. you prob just have this site as your home page, and can't wait to respond to anyone that says your username.


Says someone who reads all the posts from yesterday only to respond that he doesn't give a fuck about these people :vince2

Stop posting, you embarrassed yourself enough


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Hey, give me a break. I'm a child of divorce.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Stop posting, you embarrassed yourself enough












Thank you


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And you finally succeeded in uploading an image. :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The guy in blue can wrestle better than Cena and the guy in yellow can sell just as good as Ziggler lol.






GOAT match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That had to be some Russian lesbian porn in that gif.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yo those kids are landing kinda hard on that floor. A few more years and they can be tolerating some serious bumps, and become local jobbers. :rock4


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol Crimson that was awesome. Marked for the stunner and the kick out.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Crimson 3:16&#153;;12268707 said:


> The guy in blue can wrestle better than Cena and the guy in yellow can sell just as good as Ziggler lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious! 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Flint Kneecrepes said:


> Hi Me llamo Flint Kneecrepes. I am boy and like wrestle. I have no restrictions. Pain is fear leaving the body, I BELIEVE that. :gun::gun::gun::gunY)(Y)
> 
> You all seem to be having fun times, I enjoy the heart making. I make a lot of hearts.:gun::gun:
> 
> ...


Art.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

What's up guys! Haven't had time to post that much lately


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Night jobbers.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Gee, it sure is boring around here.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thread is 1400 plus pages. Can't expect to be live constantly.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

What have I missed in the last 2/3 days


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Absolutely fucking nothing.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It is time to start something big.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup boys?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey CM


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Sup boys?
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


Wassup' veteran


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey witty do you have a cool story to tell?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

What type o' story? I have plenty...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Like a WW2 story :troll


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Something with a happy end would be cool.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Well pornstar pizza pussy was told(I think) as was stroke girl. Lemme think

Edit: ok here's my don't date a married chick story... 

So I have done some fiction writing and had joined a class where O had met this lil cutie kinda looked like TNA's Winter only skinnier. We went a few times had some "fun." After a month she tells me she's married, me being in my scimbag days I really didn't care (mid-20's) 

We continued doing our thing for another month or so when I get a call from her crying "we need to meet" so I drive to the local cinema parking lot and I jump in her car. Two minutes later a pick up truck comes flying up and her husband jumps out, she turns to me and says "I told him you're gay" WTF? So I am ready to fight when I see their lil girl in the truck...so time to decide fight or act gay...gay it was as I really didn't want to fight him in front of his kid.

They argue for 30 minutes, he keeps eyeing me and I am acting all flamboyant and shit and he's like I should kick your ass bit it'd be a hate crime. Nothing happened never saw her again.

If you want date a married woman you need to be gay.

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I want to hear pornstar pizza pussy before goin night night unk3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the hell?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I read the pizza pornstar one. But not the stroke girl. all he has to do is link the post.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Wonderfull story


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Well pornstar pizza pussy was told(I think) as was stroke girl. Lemme think
> 
> Edit: ok here's my don't date a married chick story...
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You're into happy endings? I'm disappoint.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry, but I just watched _the girl who leapt through time_ and I'm kinda in the mood for a happy end


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lolz


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Just thinking to myself "just jack!" 


Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

5 centimeters per second was it for me.

Funny story Wit.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> *5 centimeters per second* was it for me.
> 
> Funny story Wit.


unk
After I watched the time movie I checked imdb and this was one of the movies recommended for people that liked the movie.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Very very beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you live in France Sono?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Germany.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Where in Germany?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Btw I asked the question because my and some friends are going to Cannes


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cannes is fun when you've got some Grands to blow.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Well it's not just a vacation with friends. I'm going with the footballclub Racing Genk maybe you know them. Real sportsmen don't do that shit :connery2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I would love to go to the cannes film festival some day.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yup, Bucket List material.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Cannes film festival reminds me of that Mr.Bean film, forgot the title


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Mr. Bean macht Ferien.

The only reason to watch that was because of Willem Dafoe.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DualShock said:


> Thank you


i don't stay online all the time you fucking *******, go wack off to some gta girls like your friend You_heard? i read what i missed OMG call the police, get the fuck out of here you noob.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

legendmaker2 said:


> @Crimson i was just stating in general alot of asskissers on this site.
> 
> @Samoon, who the fuck are you?
> 
> [email protected] dualshock thinking i give two fucks what he thinks, whens *hes* fully retarded.


Twat.



legendmaker2 said:


> i don't stay online all the time you fucking *******, go wack off to some gta girls like your friend You_heard? i read what i missed OMG call the police, get the fuck out of here you noob.


Whoa, we've got ourselves a new one here. Relax fella, it'll save you much stress.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> i don't stay online all the time you fucking *******, go wack off to some gta girls like your friend You_heard? i read what i missed OMG call the police, get the fuck out of here you noob.


You should try yoga. It is good for stress 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Nobody hates me :cena2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate you.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

dat robin.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL HEY GUYZ U SEE THE EPISODE OF BIG BANG THEORY WHERE LEONARD/RAJ/HOWARD/SHELDON SAYS SOMETHING REALLY SMART AND PENNY IS CONFUSED??? I LOVE DAT ONE LOL


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, Legend maker is pissed.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't watch that Big Bang stuff.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't watch the Big Bang Theory, but my mom does. :lmao 

Said it would make a nice Christmas present, so I guess Christmas shopping for her is gonna be easy this year.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello gentlemen.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The most unfair thing about life is the way it ends. I mean, life is tough. It takes up a lot of your time. What do you get at the end of it? A death! What's that, a bonus?!? I think the life cycle is all backwards. You should die first, get it out of the way. The you go live in an old age home. You get kicked out for being too healthy, go collect your pension, then, when you start work, you get a gold watch on your first day. You work forty years until you're young enough to enjoy your retirement. You drink alcohol, you party, and you get ready for High School. You go to primary school, you become a kid, you play, you have no responsibilities, you become a little boy(girl), you go back, you spend your last 9 months floating with luxuries like central heating, spa, room service on tap, then you finish off as an orgasm!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

^GETTIN' DOWN WITH THE PHILOSOPHY

Afternoon, btw. What we got planned today? :3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I will watch _5 centimeter per second_. If the download finishes in time anyway.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Think I might buy some early Christmas presents for my baby sisters today and just go hide it, not sure.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

No more Twinkies sad sad day 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Your thoughts please. 126 posts in five days + 8 threads started.

Is that a lot?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Twinkies?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Anark said:


> Your thoughts please. 126 posts in five days + 8 threads started.
> 
> Is that a lot?


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, Anark, who posted that much?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Twinkies?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lal okay.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

The company is shutting down as cannot recover from a union strike

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Am I a bad person for not caring about that company?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Am I a bad person for not caring about that company?


Yes lol

Worst part is 18k workers just lost their jobs 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, at leat people don't get fat from that stuff anymore.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You don't really get fat from eating them you get fat from not exercising 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Fair enough. But I wouldn't call that stuff healthy either.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

What about those half moon looking things with the cream in them?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Fair enough. But I wouldn't call that stuff healthy either.


Absolute junk food

@ wagg all hostess drakes an wonder bread

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you know which one I am talking about, and is that a part of the brand...:cuss:


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Do you know which one I am talking about, and is that a part of the brand...:cuss:


That may be lil debbie which is safe

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

We're just not allowed to have nice things anymore, are we? :sad:


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> We're just not allowed to have nice things anymore, are we? :sad:


The union fucked themselves. Had a chance to own 25% and more concessions from hostess in Sept but they said no. Now they cosy them and all the non union employees their jobs

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> The most unfair thing about life is the way it ends. I mean, life is tough. It takes up a lot of your time. What do you get at the end of it? A death! What's that, a bonus?!? I think the life cycle is all backwards. You should die first, get it out of the way. The you go live in an old age home. You get kicked out for being too healthy, go collect your pension, then, when you start work, you get a gold watch on your first day. You work forty years until you're young enough to enjoy your retirement. You drink alcohol, you party, and you get ready for High School. You go to primary school, you become a kid, you play, you have no responsibilities, you become a little boy(girl), you go back, you spend your last 9 months floating with luxuries like central heating, spa, room service on tap, then you finish off as an orgasm!


Did you steal this or write it yourself? It's brilliant either way.



CMWit said:


> You don't really get fat from eating them you get fat from not exercising
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


Not neccessarily true. Diet > Exercise in most cases. I can do absolutely no exercise but still lose weight from eating well, where as if I exercise (cardio, not weights) and eat poorly I won't lose the weight.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Did you steal this or write it yourself? It's brilliant either way.


I read it a couple of times before, still gets me everytime unk


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

We've gotten big haven't we?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

> We've gotten big haven't we?
> We've
> *We*

get the fuck outta here.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sono, I have to say I didn't really like _The Fountain_. I don't know it was just a bit cheesy.
But I think _5 cm per second_ was good.

^That track is bad ass.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheesy?

Well, this movie is a love or hate movie. I guess you should be interested in philosophy as well to enjoy it. Didn't you like the score?
However, I actually recommended you A Bittersweet Life or I saw the Devil. Pretty sure you'll enjoy the hell out of them. 

I saw the devil has the main actor from Bittersweet Life and Oh de Su from Oldboy as the antagonist. Fucking marvelous


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Cheesy?
> 
> Well, this movie is a love or hate movie. I guess you should be interested in philosophy as well to enjoy it. Didn't you like the score?
> However, I actually recommended you A Bittersweet Life or I saw the Devil. Pretty sure you'll enjoy the hell out of them.
> ...


Yeah, well, I don't know how to explain something about the movie just didn't click for me. Maybe it was seeing Jackman bald. Whatever.

A Bitersweet Life is a gangster movie right? I love gangster movie's. And I saw the Devil sounds interesting.
Oh de Su from Old Boy? I fucking love that dude.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah A Bittersweet Life is a stylish gangster flick. I Saw The Devil a disturbing revenge piece, get the uncut version necessarily.

Oh De Su is going nuts in this one, AGAIN.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

A stylish gangster flick and a disturbing revenge piece? Sounds like the perfect Grindhouse double feature. unk


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Spoiler:  I saw the devil GIF


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Epic.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Something irksome I have ran into a lot lately on the forum is the complete disdain for a differing viewpoint, either optimistic or pessimistic, as it pertains to replies in wrestling threads of any specific individual over a period of time.

The best way I can summarize what I am talking about is that if someone is positive about a show, all the people that hate it shit all over their opinion if they remember them being positive before as well. It goes both ways, too. If someone is negative, all the people that are positive jump all over them after labeling them as a Negative Nancy, or whatever.

I am OK with people disagreeing with opinions as, isn't that really the point? What I dislike seeing is "man, you always hate everything why don't you just go away/stop watching/leave?" or "man, he likes everything, he's just a mark, ignore him. He would eat a Vince McMahon shit sub with a smile."

If you go into the TNA section & say that something sucks, you're pretty much labeled a WWE fan boy. Even if you hate WWE too. Why can't people just say what they really feel about a show, regardless of promotion, without it turning into a dog pile or a shit-slinging contest? You know what RAW, Smackdown & Impact all three fucking suck, and so does Ring of Honor, on most weeks but if I enjoy one of the shows on any given day, I'll give it praise. I'm not just pessimistic for the fuck of it. I judge the shows individually on a day-by-day basis. It just so happens that I am disappointed lately more often than not.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Just say no?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I tried to make Bully the power-house, lost some muscles with coloring, I should stick to black and white. There's a velociraptor in the knee pad 
Tomorrow, Froot.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

His arms should be more MASSIVE, but another epic drawing dunk


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> His arms should be more MASSIVE, but another epic drawing dunk


They looked pretty ripped before the coloring, somehow the shades that made the arm look thicker disappeared a bit with the coloring! This is just place holders though, I'll do more detailed ones soon.

Mr.Meki, want to be a ninja?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL cool thanks Dunk. Added to front page.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

My nickname in real life is also Ninja. No idea why but it's probably because of my LIGHTNING QUICK SPEED AND AGILITY.

So yeah..


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bully with that thight suit.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Also everyone should bow down to my awesome sig. (Shoutout to mah boy ChampViaDQ)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How's it going?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Anderson. Good to see you back in rants. I thought you were dead. unk


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I was dead.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Why? and How did you revive?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

After watching a 'Creative Has Nothing for You' marathon I had the theme stuck in my head so much my head exploded. Luckily I always keep a spare head in my room :side:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

_Take your nose off my keyboard...
What you bothering me for?
It's a room full of ******...
What you following me for?_


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That is that Colt Cabana stuff right? I think I watched like one or two episodes of that stuff once.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah that shit is golden.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Also everyone should bow down to my awesome sig. (Shoutout to mah boy ChampViaDQ)


AC Milan? As a liverpool supporter, I love the hell out ofthis team if only for gifting us with the best come from behind victories of all time, of course I'm talking about the 2005 champions league final where we came back from 3-0 down


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe I watch some more episodes some day. unk


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What did you make of Impact?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> What did you make of Impact?


A lot less atrocious than the spoilers would have suggested.

EDIT: Only 50 to go till 15K :mark:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Didn't watch.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Is it going to live again or what?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know.

I haven't watched a single wrestling show this week, which actually makes me feel a bit proud. :draper


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Is it going to live again or what?


It's only temporary. There's another taping for Thanksgiving, and another two tapings for the Christmas/New Years episodes. Then there's the UK tapings. All LIVE otherwise.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Survivior Series is this Sunday but I don't give a shit right now. Normally I'm excited as fuck for wwe ppv's.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to know, feels weird it being taped again.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

It actually made the ratings better.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I saw. Fuck logic lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm enjoying it being live, even if the IZ crowds suck dick for the most part


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You reminded me BULLY. The fuck is with the Brooke/Bully angle? Fucking gonna be awful if they go the route it seems they're going :no:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Just watching Smackdown! to hear JBL. No ****


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't got around to watching Impact yet, been pretty busy last few days, haven't even been posting on here that much lately


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

That legendmaker guy is either a good "forum heel" or he is just a dumbass. 

Either or, I hope his rep gets destroyed. He probably cares.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Absolute dipshit. He's got no creativity at all and just posts shitty memes over and over. Also his spelling and grammar is atrocious. I've been trying to educate him but with limited success.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I really thought he was decent until he became a complete fuckwit.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Deep down everyone cares about rep.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah but some people _*really*_ care about rep


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Talking bout reps.

Mystical red repped me for having a convo with Snake about films saying: "you and your pointless post". Made me chuckle


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ha, he red repped me for that aswell. "pointless"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical posted a goodbye post then comes back to the site and red reps me the next day. People can't stay away


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Just to start a convo, what was the funniest/weirdest rep comment you guys have gotten?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

All of Froot's reps are creepy. Damn ponies.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Mystical said:


> For coming back. Even I'm smart enough to not post after quiting.


And now we wait for him to quit for 5 minutes too.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Just to start a convo, what was the funniest/weirdest rep comment you guys have gotten?


"Bullys brother" sent me a rep message saying mum should have left you in the trash can

What happened to him anyway?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

NoyK and Mystical are still here.

And even Whap Me Jungles. 

Why you guys no "stay quit".


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sparta101 green repped me for dissing NoyK with this: "tell him you will rip out his balls, and stick them up his ass, so the next time he shits, he will be shitting all over his balls."

Bully's Brother red repped me during the time I had christian bale as avatar and signature with this: you yelled at me on the set of terminator you fucking incest "


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mystical desperately wants attention/ stay relevant on a forum site


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Survivior Series is this Sunday but I don't give a shit right now. Normally I'm excited as fuck for wwe ppv's.


I have fond memories of watching Survivor Series on Thanksgiving with my cousin when I was a kid. Remember that shit? When Pay-Per-View didn't have to be on a Sunday! Every match was a big multi-man elimination match. Now we're lucky if we get one & it's just jobbers. BAH!

Actually, if they would put some guys in the matches that DON'T have a bunch of recent history together on all the shows for the last six years straight, it would be a breath of fresh air. I could go for a good jobber elimination match if it provided us with original exchanges between some wrestlers. Slap guys like Justin Gabriel or Tyson Kidd in there.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Speaking of BULLY'S BROTHER, he left me this:



BULLY'S BROTHER said:


> eating oregano by the spoonful isn't healthy you red neck



And who the hell is NiKKi SEGA? She/he left me this, which left me confused:



NiKKi SEGA said:


> sexc poster is sexc


I hope that was a female.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish I had a brother.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

inb4 RevolverSnake's brother. ;D


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

So...I can post EVERYTHING in this thread? I can do EVERYTHING? (not gonna insult or anything)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't mind J- Gab, got one of the best finishers in the business. But he's never gonna get that big push because he's small and he can't work the mic. I guess the same could be said for Tyson Kidd, I think he'd be more suited in TNA's X division


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Adyman said:


> So...I can post EVERYTHING in this thread? I can do EVERYTHING? (not gonna insult or anything)


Dat sig.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Adyman said:


> So...I can post EVERYTHING in this thread? I can do EVERYTHING? (not gonna insult or anything)


You didn't remove all that Jeff Hardy shit in your sig because of me did you? unk2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

RevolverSnake's brother would make me a happy camper.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Am I the only one that can't browse this website unless I turn off signatures? They're all huge & terrible. The reason I actually registered an account instead of just browsing for so long was specifically so I could turn off signatures, actually.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know you can have a gif as avatar.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I don't mind J- Gab, got one of the best finishers in the business. But he's never gonna get that big push because he's small and he can't work the mic. I guess the same could be said for Tyson Kidd, I think he'd be more suited in TNA's X division


Every time I hear "Drew Mac can't get a push because of his mic skills" and after that "Push Gabriel, despite his only decent mic skills" I cringe a little.

His accent seriously hinders him, it just does. That aside, he is one of those guys that doesn't just sound "right" on the mic, he sounds unnatural or forced. 

Tyson is a bit better in that regard.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Big Mac for World Champ.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> His accent seriously hinders him, it just does. That aside, he is one of those guys that doesn't just sound "right" on the mic, he sounds unnatural or forced.
> 
> Tyson is a bit better in that regard.


And ALL of those guys, Drew, Tyson & Justin Gabriel, could just use ONE guy to be a manager, Bobby Heenan style, and it doesn't become a problem anymore.

I thought WWE were going to go in that direction for awhile, when Dolph & Swagger both were with Vickie. I don't know why they don't just bring back the talking manager. It's so stupid. Matt Striker could even do it because he's not doing shit else. Whatever happened to Armando Estrada? So much of the roster could get over if they just had a mouth piece for them. Paul Heyman is right there & he's not needed with Punk!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

invisible midgets are gay.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I could imagine if Zombieland was a real movie, Woody Harrelson would be pissed right about now.


NO MORE TWINKIES!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I actually don't think Drew is that bad on the mic. He is a pretty big guy. He just doesn't have "it" he's just terribly mediocre and didn't make the most of his opportunities


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Too bad you can't get over due to your in ring skills.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Unless your name is Chris Benoit. But he was a special talent


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah and he looked like a legit madmen.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Too bad you can't get over due to your in ring skills.


There's always Japan! Sucks, 'cause Drew has a great theme & a great finish, two things that I think still matter a lot in modern era U.S. wrestling in getting over.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You didn't remove all that Jeff Hardy shit in your sig because of me did you? unk2


No, it's just that my signature is too long and I can't navigate well because of it. They can still see my avatar  But I still gotta keep the pic to let people know who am I.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You could just tell by looking at him that he was legit crazy


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Drew's theme is bad ass.

oh 15000

and that toothless agression!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It was definately wasted on him, a bit like Alex Rileys theme


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I still like to belive that Drew someday has a breakout moment. But regarding Riley I don't care that much but I have to admit his theme is nice indeed.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> You could just tell by looking at him that he was legit crazy


I met Chris Benoit & Vincent both years ago when Thunder rolled through my city & I was working at the Hulman Center. Benoit was scary big in person but I dwarfed him height wise. I think even the billed 5'8" or whatever they said he was was exaggerated. I'm only like 6'2" (maybe 6'3") & I was more than half a foot taller than him. You don't realize how big those mother-fuckers really are bulk wise until you see them in person though because on TV they're all huge so they look normal. Vincent wouldn't shut the fuck up. Kept talking about sports gambling & reminiscing about Larry Bird since Bird went to Indiana State which is in town.

EDIT: Also Scott Norton is a fucking BEAST. Jesus.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not happy they changed Daniels/Kaz's theme either. I actually liked that theme


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Daniels/Kaz's theme was pretty cool, but I don't know what they now have so maybe I think it is even better. :russo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah it's not, it's shit. Most generic shit you'll ever hear


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That sucks. But anyway, I must go, I have to return some videotapes.

Goodbye.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Big Mac for World Champ.


True dat.



Walk-In said:


> And ALL of those guys, Drew, Tyson & Justin Gabriel, could just use ONE guy to be a manager, Bobby Heenan style, and it doesn't become a problem anymore.
> 
> I thought WWE were going to go in that direction for awhile, when Dolph & Swagger both were with Vickie. I don't know why they don't just bring back the talking manager. It's so stupid. Matt Striker could even do it because he's not doing shit else. Whatever happened to Armando Estrada? So much of the roster could get over if they just had a mouth piece for them. Paul Heyman is right there & he's not needed with Punk!


They should either do more "silent gimmicks" or, as you said, have managers.

Drew doesn't need one, in all honesty... Though, spending some time in a "British Evolution" stable, with, oh I dunno, Barrett and Regal... That would be good for him.



BULLY said:


> I actually don't think Drew is that bad on the mic. He is a pretty big guy. He just doesn't have "it" he's just terribly mediocre and didn't make the most of his opportunities


He isn't. He is. I honestly think he does. He is indeed "plain" but that can be fixed with some effort. How did he not make most of his opportunities? 



BULLY said:


> It was definately wasted on him, a bit like Alex Rileys theme


Disagree in both cases. They should have sticked to both of them, tried to play on their strengths and eliminate their weaknesses. 

Result? Boom, new Randy Orton and new John Cena, and that is the worst case scenario.
Or, if they were smart, they would surpass them... Well, Drew, Cena status is sorta unattainable.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> He isn't. He is. I honestly think he does. He is indeed "plain" but that can be fixed with some effort. How did he not make most of his opportunities?


He got a mini push but didn't manage to get himself over. That's what I mean by wasted opportunity. Other wrestlers like D-Bry for example managed to get themselves over without much help and pretty much forced Vince to feature them more prominently. I don't subscribe to that theory that Vince de-pushed him because he got beaten up by his girlfriend.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone have any encounters with this R.K.O. Peep guy? Am I wasting my time bothering to reply to him at all?

I think my biggest pet peeve (to be taken in context of our location mind you) is when someone that doesn't know that much about wrestling as a whole tries to argue with me over wrestling. It's even worse when they _think_ that they do know a lot. Add in the anonymity of the internet, so no one ever admits when they're wrong or wants to show face and it's just an exercise in frustration.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow :kenny how fucking sad are you? So because you disagree with me you then bitch about me in the jobbers thread? Jimmies = rustled. Where have I claimed to be a grand expert? I am posting my opinion you fucking retard. Get over it. Your the one who acts like he is some grand expert. Your solution for everything is to fire someone


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Anyone have any encounters with this R.K.O. Peep guy? Am I wasting my time bothering to reply to him at all?
> 
> I think my biggest pet peeve (to be taken in context of our location mind you) is when someone that doesn't know that much about wrestling as a whole tries to argue with me over wrestling. It's even worse when they _think_ that they do know a lot. Add in the anonymity of the internet, so no one ever admits when they're wrong or wants to show face and it's just an exercise in frustration.


Care to show examples of his potential stupidity?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Speak of the devil unk4


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> He got a mini push but didn't manage to get himself over. That's what I mean by wasted opportunity. Other wrestlers like D-Bry for example managed to get themselves over without much help and pretty much forced Vince to feature them more prominently. I don't subscribe to that theory that Vince de-pushed him because he got beaten up by his girlfriend.


I don't believe in that theory because if it is true, then... Eh.

Oh, I get your point. Then again, Bryan did always have a huge amount of smark support behind him because of his ROH stuff. 
Also, he was featured in the big Summerslam 2010, and after that, was featured as the US Champ on RAW, no? 

Again, I get it, he earned it (and everything after that), but honestly, I don't really think that Drew did a bad job, not at all. 

I think he was "limited" to SD! in a way. Hearing that he always gets good reactions at live events and knowing that a lot of smarks like him tell me that he did in fact "get over". 

Either way, they shouldn't have stopped "normally" using him. Dude is 26. Had they continued in the same vein they started (debut - IC Champ - nothing - tag champ - repeat/mix) eventually they would have achieved something. 
So, hopefully, they will realize his potential and use him more often. I'm not asking for him to be a world champ, hell, not even by the start of 2014 - since he is so young - but I hope that they are planning _something_ good for him in the future.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Care to show examples of his potential stupidity?


Just go to the Wwe thread about firings where I argued that firing Christian and about 20 superstars would be a bad idea.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Just go to the Wwe thread about firings where I argued that firing Christian and about 20 superstars would be a bad idea.


I dunno the entire context of discussion, but that does sound like a bad idea.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Just go to the Wwe thread about firings where I argued that firing Christian and about 20 superstars would be a bad idea.


Oh, well, that doesn't seem to bad.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Wow how fucking sad are you? So because you disagree with me you then bitch about me in the jobbers thread?


Oh, I didn't know you were in here! You know what you should do? Post that smiley more. It really gets your point across!

Here's, I'll even help!










See? I knew this dude was an idiot. I should have just went with my initial impulse & auto put him on my ignore list.

:kenny :kenny

My jimmies are rustled you guys! Because this mo-mo got butt hurt over my fake firing of Christian on a message forum. He sure told me! *MY JIMMIES!* :kenny :kenny






































































:kenny :kenny


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fire Christian?

Kenny is not impressed


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Care to show examples of his potential stupidity?


It's not that I thought he was stupid, he can disagree with me all day, I don't care. I just don't understand why people are getting so literal over posting a list of all the dead weight on the current roster. I name-drop Christian and the fuckin' sky starts falling. It's amazing whom people will come to the defense of. Tony Chimel, really?

Like honestly, what does Christian bring to the table other than being a star from yesteryear that still collects a check? Not even a big star, mind you. Do I think there's people more deserving of getting the boot before him? Sure. But it's not like he has anything he can still bring to the table & he's certainly not getting any younger. I honestly don't even know what the argument was about. The guy was disagreeing with me about a fake list I wrote. OK, cool. His fake list is different. Who gives a shit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think it quite clear you are butthurt since you cared enough about my comments to come in here and bitch about them. Jimmies = rustled like I said. Now #keepup.

You say you don't mind people disagreeing yet bitch about people disagreeing :kenny.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> It's not that I thought he was stupid, he can disagree with me all day, I don't care. I just don't understand why people are getting so literal over posting a list of all the dead weight on the current roster. I name-drop Christian and the fuckin' sky starts falling. It's amazing whom people will come to the defense of. Tony Chimel, really?
> 
> Like honestly, what does Christian bring to the table other than being a star from yesteryear that still collects a check? Not even a big star, mind you. Do I think there's people more deserving of getting the boot before him? Sure. But it's not like he has anything he can still bring to the table & he's certainly not getting any younger. I honestly don't even know what the argument was about. The guy was disagreeing with me about a fake list I wrote. OK, cool. His fake list is different. Who gives a shit?


Fuck you, Tony Chimel is great.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Fuck you, Tony Chimel is great.


Why no love for Scott Stanford? You're just a hater!

:kenny :kenny


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Christian is awesome though. Great on the mic and in the ring. Buckets of charisma, just needs to come back and turn heel again. His 2005 heel run was awesome.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I looked at the list you posted and I can agree. Majority of the guys there are dead weight. But of all them, Christian is somewhat still valuable and is a guy who I could see having some type of presence in WWE (possibly road agent) for many years to come. At the same time, there really isn't much he can still provide from a wrestling aspect, as his body is in bad shape.

So, I doubt WWE would fire Christian but at the same time, I doubt he'll be wrestling too much longer. Nothing left for him to do.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Why no love for Scott Stanford? You're just a hater!
> 
> :kenny :kenny


Personally I want Mike McGuirk to make a comeback. The bimbo.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Well, I looked at the list you posted and I can agree. Majority of the guys there are dead weight. But of all them, Christian is somewhat still valuable and is a guy who I could see having some type of presence in WWE (possibly road agent) for many years to come. At the same time, there really isn't much he can still provide from a wrestling aspect, as his body is in bad shape.
> 
> So, I doubt WWE would fire Christian but at the same time, I doubt he'll be wrestling too much longer. Nothing left for him to do.


Yeah, exactly. And it's not like it has to be a humiliated "get the fuck out of here, you're fired!" sort of thing either. Christian can still go back to TNA and provide a lot to that company but at the end of the day, he's a 38-year-old man with a broken down body that's done everything he can ever hope to do in WWE & is not a big enough star to be able to give anyone a rub. In TNA, he still could. It seems like it would be a no-brainer for a guy that probably makes a pretty decent salary in WWE, more than a lot of those other guys combined. That's why it would be a good release if WWE are in cost-cutting mode.



Marty Vibe said:


> Personally I want Mike McGuirk to make a comeback. The bimbo.


It wouldn't be the same without Bobby Heenan on commentary constantly berating her for no reason at all. :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Well, I looked at the list you posted and I can agree. Majority of the guys there are dead weight. But of all them, Christian is somewhat still valuable and is a guy who I could see having some type of presence in WWE (possibly road agent) for many years to come. At the same time, there really isn't much he can still provide from a wrestling aspect, as his body is in bad shape.
> 
> So, I doubt WWE would fire Christian but at the same time, I doubt he'll be wrestling too much longer. Nothing left for him to do.


I'd be happy for them to let Christian stay on the back room staff as a road agent or hot dog seller or whatever, but really, his days as a top star are over. I just have to laugh at these guys who continue to wish for Christian to return in a big money feud with Sheamus or whatever. Sorry BULLY!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> I'd be happy for them to let Christian stay on the back room staff as a road agent or hot dog seller or whatever, but really, his days as a top star are over. I just have to laugh at these guys who continue to wish for Christian to return in a big money feud with Sheamus or whatever. Sorry BULLY!


I never once said he should get pushed to the top. I said he could help put young talent over and make then look better in the mid card.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

With this post in am officially the 8th top poster in this thread, having officially surpassed "scumbags" NoyK and JT Martin.

WHAP ME JUNGLES, WE COMIN' FOR YOU WIGGA

---

It's amazing how different opinions come to light so quickly and obviously in the IWC. 

"Christian is basically dead weight, he brings nothing to the table..."
"Christian is great on the mic and in the ring, he has buckets of charisma..."

Amusing.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello people.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Yeah, exactly. And it's not like it has to be a humiliated "get the fuck out of here, you're fired!" sort of thing either. Christian can still go back to TNA and provide a lot to that company but at the end of the day, he's a 38-year-old man with a broken down body that's done everything he can ever hope to do in WWE & is not a big enough star to be able to give anyone a rub. In TNA, he still could. It seems like it would be a no-brainer for a guy that probably makes a pretty decent salary in WWE, more than a lot of those other guys combined. That's why it would be a good release if WWE are in cost-cutting mode.
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be the same without Bobby Heenan on commentary constantly berating her for no reason at all. :lol


So if Wwe are costing cuts mode then why get rid of sin cara who can sell plenty of masks and bring in revenue?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I never once said he should get pushed to the top. I said he could help put young talent over and make then look better in the mid card.


Wasn't talking about you buddy, but the forum as a whole.

But you still talk about the 'putting talent over' bit...what good is it going to do? If someone like Titus O'Neill or Jobby McJobberson beats the mighty Christian do you really think it's going to raise his profile in the eyes of the fans? Not one iota. Nobody is putting the guy down at all, it's just that he serves no real purpose - he's too past his peak to be pushed and he's not a big enough star to give new guys the rub.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> It's amazing how different opinions come to light so quickly and obviously in the IWC.
> 
> "Christian is basically dead weight, he brings nothing to the table..."
> "Christian is great on the mic and in the ring, he has buckets of charisma..."
> ...


I actually think both statements are true. Christian is a charismatic guy, who is a good hand. But at the same time, what does he bring to WWE as a company anymore? The last thing that they need is MORE midcard guys to carry dudes to 3-star TV matches.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I never once said he should get pushed to the top. I said he could help put young talent over and make then look better in the mid card.


Only problem is Christian can't stay healthy. It's just little you can do with a guy who is always hurt. He's been legit sidelined 3 times in the past 12 months, twice for his shoulder.

If it was something he could actually provide and be safe at the time, it would be worth it. But, he's nearing 40. Who can he really get over at this point, that can't be done by a possible bigger name without the lingering injuries?

And don't get it twisted, I'm not saying fire him. I'm just saying that his wrestling days should pretty much be over.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Wasn't talking about you buddy, but the forum as a whole.
> 
> But you still talk about the 'putting talent over' bit...what good is it going to do? If someone like Titus O'Neill or Jobby McJobberson beats the mighty Christian do you really think it's going to raise his profile in the eyes of the fans? Not one iota. Nobody is putting the guy down at all, it's just that he serves no real purpose - he's too past his peak to be pushed and he's not a big enough star to give new guys the rub.


Hmm I still slightly disagree that he can make people look good in the ring but I can see your point. Christian had his run albeit poorly booked at the top and that was good enough for me. I still like watching him as well so that is another reason. I think there are plenty of people who need to go long before Christian. I would cut hornswaggle, Big zeke, jtg, Michael mcgillcutty, tensai, Evan Bourne, rosa mendes and Cameron


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It always makes me lol when we get into wrestling discussion in rants.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I actually think both statements are true. Christian is a charismatic guy, who is a good hand. But at the same time, what does he bring to WWE as a company anymore? The last thing that they need is MORE midcard guys to carry dudes to 3-star TV matches.


Well the fact that he is a good all-around talent would imply that he would be a good "fix-it" type of person, who would be put in angles and storylines if something came up.

That is, if they didn't view him as viable enough to actually be a legit ME-level talent.

But I don't get your last part: Why wouldn't they just "keep him around" to have, I dunno, a decent RAW-caliber match with Antonio Cesaro, Damien Sandow or I dunno who from time to time? What is wrong with that?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Only problem is Christian can't stay healthy. It's just little you can do with a guy who is always hurt. He's been legit sidelined 3 times in the past 12 months, twice for his shoulder.
> 
> If it was something he could actually provide and be safe at the time, it would be worth it. But, he's nearing 40. Who can he really get over at this point, that can't be done by a possible bigger name without the lingering injuries?
> 
> And don't get it twisted, I'm not saying fire him. I'm just saying that his wrestling days should pretty much be over.


I agree he needs to wind down in the next two years but you could use that as a way for someone rising up in the mid card to retire him so they have something to boast about. I feel you can still use him and he is another name albeit not the biggest


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Hmm I still slightly disagree that he can make people look good in the ring but I can see your point. Christian had his run albeit poorly booked at the top and that was good enough for me. I still like watching him as well so that is another reason. I think there are plenty of people who need to go long before Christian. I would cut hornswaggle, Big zeke, jtg, Michael mcgillcutty, tensai, Evan Bourne, rosa mendes and Cameron


That's fair enough, but if the sole purpose of keeping a veteran is to just make people 'look good', then there is no point whatsoever. You use development talent to put the guys over, not the guys who are past their prime.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> But I don't get your last part: Why wouldn't they just "keep him around" to have, I dunno, a decent RAW-caliber match with Antonio Cesaro, Damien Sandow or I dunno who from time to time? What is wrong with that?


Nothing is wrong with that. But this is a hypothetical thread in which it was questioned whom could potentially be released if WWE start canning dudes. If I have to choose between keeping someone like Christian or Regal, I keep Regal, because they're both the midcard hands that can have decent TV matches with people, but Regal is also doing commentary on NXT a lot & not as injury prone lately. He's also not done everything in WWE already like Christian has. Hence I didn't "fire" Regal but did Christian.

Regal also has infinitely more wisdom to pass down to up-and-coming superstars.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> So if Wwe are costing cuts mode then why get rid of sin cara who can sell plenty of masks and bring in revenue?


Sin Cara is an injury prone, botch machine. He can be replaced.

But at the same time, I doubt he'll be apart of the cost cutting.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Putting over another wrestler and carrying them to a good match, isn't as easy as you make it sound.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> That's fair enough, but if the sole purpose of keeping a veteran is to just make people 'look good', then there is no point whatsoever. You use development talent to put the guys over, not the guys who are past their prime.


That I disagree with though. Christian is very good in the ring and is perfect for that role now but I will agree to disagree as I had to go to bed now before work tomorrow. Later jobbers


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> But I don't get your last part: Why wouldn't they just "keep him around" to have, I dunno, a decent RAW-caliber match with Antonio Cesaro, Damien Sandow or I dunno who from time to time? *What is wrong with that?*


You said it yourself. A 'decent' match with another midcarder, with zero relevance. That is what is killing Raw. Matches that happen for no reason instead of conjuring up real storylines and feuds.

My head is beginning to hurt through all the wrestling being talked about in this thread.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> hornswaggle, Big zeke, jtg, Michael mcgillcutty, tensai, Evan Bourne, rosa mendes and Cameron


Sure for Horn; sure for Zeke; nah for JTG MUST STAY LOLZ; McGillicuty should definitely stay; Tensai, unfortunately, yes; Bourne hell no, I'll mark when he returns from injury; sure for Rosa; why Cameron? I still don't know who is Cameron and who is Naomi, I just know that one of the two has bigger boobs and a prettier face, and I imagine that dat ass is better as well. 

But again, why would you want just one of them fired? Which of the two is an actual female wrestler?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I agree he needs to wind down in the next two years but you could use that as a way for someone rising up in the mid card to retire him so they have something to boast about. I feel you can still use him and he is another name albeit not the biggest


I feel you but is it really a big accomplishment by beating/retiring Christian? It's not like his name really holds weight, as far as status, in the business?

It just really has no merit, seeing as how Christian was never treated as a big deal, therefor, him losing a retirement match would have the same impact as a guy like Lance Storm or Chavo losing a retirement match. Great talents but not great enough to really be used as a stepping stone in building up a future talent.

Only thing I can say is let Christian hang it up on his own terms and if the past 12 months are any indication, it should be soon.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Which of the two is an actual female wrestler?


Neither although Naomi is more athletic & less attractive. Naomi is the taller one that was on NXT. Cameron is the prettier one that got a DUI in Florida & said her favorite match was Melina Vs. Alicia Fox when she was on Tough Enough (the first person eliminated).

Naomi is the better of the two in the ring right now but they're both really green.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She got eliminated because she was wrong. Everyone knows Kaitlyn and Maxine had the greatest match of all time


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Nothing is wrong with that. But this is a hypothetical thread in which it was questioned whom could potentially be released if WWE start canning dudes. If I have to choose between keeping someone like Christian or Regal, I keep Regal, because they're both the midcard hands that can have decent TV matches with people, but Regal is also doing commentary on NXT a lot & not as injury prone lately. He's also not done everything in WWE already like Christian has. Hence I didn't "fire" Regal but did Christian.
> 
> Regal also has infinitely more wisdom to pass down to up-and-coming superstars.


O.K., you now explained the situation and the rules of the discussion you had in that thread (or at least how the rules should work). 
And the way you said it, sure, Regal would be preferred. 
(I imagine that Christian knows a thing or two and that he could help youngsters as well, though).



Marty Vibe said:


> You said it yourself. A 'decent' match with another midcarder, with zero relevance. That is what is killing Raw. Matches that happen for no reason instead of conjuring up real storylines and feuds.


I didn't mean random matches, I meant "random" as in whatever story/feud happens at the time, get it? 
Honestly, I didn't watch the last three RAW's yet, but ever since Summerslam, I've liked RAW, and liked the amount of people used on RAW, and no, I think most of those weren't that random. 

The type of random, pointless matches you implied... Yeah, I don't want that. 



Walk-In said:


> Neither although Naomi is more athletic & less attractive. Naomi is the taller one that was on NXT. Cameron is the prettier one that got a DUI in Florida & said her favorite match was Melina Vs. Alicia Fox when she was on Tough Enough (the first person eliminated).
> 
> Naomi is the better of the two in the ring right now but they're both really green.


Oh, thanks for the info. 

So, she is the one who made that legendary statement? Oh golly.




BULLY said:


> She got eliminated because she was wrong. Everyone knows Kaitlyn and Maxine had the greatest match of all time


:lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think if I change the word 'random' to 'pointless' in my posts then it might mean more.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> I think if I change the word 'random' to 'pointless' in my posts then it might mean more.


Ironic, no? xD


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think I like what you're implying.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Then you are misinterpreting what I am implying.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, I'm quite fucking bladdered so cut me some slack here goddammit.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Gosh dern, I'm sorry.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You're full of shit. I legitimately hate your bitch ass.


Classic


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I just discovered in a thread in the WWE section that Dave Taylor actually killed the Benoit family. You learn something new everyday on WF


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The rugby league player?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> The rugby league player?


No, the wrestler. Squirting Dave Taylor or whatever his name is


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It's common knowledge Squire Dave Taylor killed Nancy Benoit and her son because...well, duh.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I noticed that.

Someone posted that he was seen outside of the home and something about he was supposed to be on the road with WWE in Texas and wasn't and, I don't know. Seems to me like a bunch of people with too much time on their hands and want to play detective.

If you sit back and actually think, it's not hard to come up with some kind of outlandish theory about everything that has ever happened in the world & in history.


Sad thing is, it's people in this world that take it as the gospel and run with it but put a completely different take on it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Seems legit


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Randy Orton killed Kennedy


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey look









:austin


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

How do you take pictures like that?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just hit printscreen on your keyboard then paste it in paint


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Seriously?

You press print screen on your keyboard, then edit the shot you want posted using paint. Save it, then upload it and share the pic.

Edit ~ Bully the ninja cunt


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Everytime I press printscreen, the page just scrolls down.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You must be pressing "page down" hit print screen it's in the top row of keys, beside "insert"


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I found it but I still don't know how to do the rest. A bunch of text comes up that I don't understand how to use with paint.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup jobbers?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Hey look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, look at my username :austin


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> AC Milan? As a liverpool supporter, I love the hell out ofthis team if only for gifting us with the best come from behind victories of all time, of course I'm talking about the 2005 champions league final where we came back from 3-0 down


Well yeah I'll give you that one. Since you guys gave us our victory back in 2007/08 with me live in the stadium unk


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:rock4


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

How did that Todd bitch kill herself again?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't know but I need some weed.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Buy some.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Too lazy and the campus is empty.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> How did that Todd bitch kill herself again?


Tried the old Bleachatini. Almost always effective.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> How did that Todd bitch kill herself again?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

SonoShion said:


> Don't know but I need some weed.



Me too


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Re-watching Dark Knight Rises right now. :bryan


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a friend who's parents own a few plants and I sometimes get shit free.

Ah, yes, Bleach. Wouldn that be extremly painful?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You gotta love japanese people.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh fucking lord, they did it again...

http://www.youtube.com/

THERE WAS NEVER ANYTHING WRONG WITH IT TO BEGIN WITH. NOBODY ASKED FOR THESE.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I have a friend who's parents own a few plants and I sometimes get shit free.
> 
> Ah, yes, Bleach. *Wouldn that be extremly painful?*


:But you're a big man--
: For you

:mark:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Well ChampViaDQ just came up with an epic signature for me. A talented cunt indeed. bama


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Impressive, very nice.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

So, what's everbody doing this night?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Something is wrong with my wifi modem since last noon and so I'm using internet on my mobile which is fuckin slow. 3G my ass! :heyman


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Try turning off avys and sigs in your user cp, if you haven't already.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Cool signature, Crimson.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> So, what's everbody doing this night?


To be honest I haven't planned anything. I will probably just do some shit in the internet.

What are you going to do?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

That helped a bit. :kurt


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I did shit on the Internet yesterday, so I'm probably gonna do something "social" today.

But damn, shaving my damn beard off will be annoying as hell. :S


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> I did shit on the Internet yesterday, so I'm probably gonna do something "social" today.
> 
> But damn, shaving my damn beard off will be annoying as hell. :S












.. You really are Curt Hawkins aren't you?

Just admit it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't know yet. Waiting for a girl to finish her lecture to ask if she's up for anything tonight. 

If not, I'll probably go working out and watch a movie maybe.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol shaving, I keep my moustache all november long.

A girl or working out sounds good.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

hi.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH EPISODE 3 IS HERE






REJUVENATION MODE ACTIVATED

REPS. REPS FOR ALL.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is maybe a stupid question but do you really hate vanilla midgets or are you just ironic?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Cool signature, Crimson.


I know, it actually looks better than the original Austin 3:16 graphic. :austin


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's a better flavour than vanilla? Sexual chocolate?

:henry


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> This is maybe a stupid question but do you really hate vanilla midgets or are you just ironic?



I'm pro-vanilla midgets lol. The sig gets some people mad for some reason. unk3


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone a fan of Bollywood movies here?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah, yes, that's what I thought. People just take everything to serious.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Punk's hardly a vanilla midget anyway. Over 6 foot tall, good on the mic, even Kevin Nash himself who came up with that term has said that CM Punk isn't a Vanilla Midget


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> .. You really are Curt Hawkins aren't you?
> 
> Just admit it.


Persistent, aren't you? ;D



RevolverSnake said:


> lol shaving, I keep my moustache all november long.


I care about how well I look far too much. :/



RevolverSnake said:


> A girl or working out sounds good.


How about _a girl working out_? That's always awesome, if we are to believe how porn portrays it.



Keyser Söze said:


> AAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH EPISODE 3 IS HERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit Froot, that Pony in my User CP is god-damn creepy.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zankman Jack said:


> Dammit Froot, that Pony in my User CP is god-damn creepy.


Gettin' down with the happiness


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Pepsi Midget. :nash


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

bully be laughing at my PMs now unk3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I only have two right now aswell.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not even sure how I acquired so many


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Anyone a fan of Bollywood movies here?


Only if Jinder Mahal stars in them :kurt

And my mom and sisters watch alot of Bollywoord movies


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


> bully be laughing at my PMs now unk3


Sup with that 'South Indians are white' thingy on Google search? Cause I'm a South Indian.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

At least you got a green rep for having a gay signature. ahah


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Gettin' down with the happiness


If you wanna make me happy, you're gonna link me your Farm Simulator signature. I was gonna click it, but then you changed it to your current one.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Too bad you can only have like 25 as a non premium member.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I wanted to know which side of india the white ones are settling in.

ubrown?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Only if Jinder Mahal stars in them :kurt
> 
> And my mom and sisters watch alot of Bollywoord movies


Yeah, the Mahal ones are always good to watch. :kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Yeah, the Mahal ones are always good to watch. :kurt


I love this smiley :kurt :kurt


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:angle


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

GOAT Angle :kurt


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:angle1


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


> I wanted to know which side of india the white ones are settling in.
> 
> ubrown?


Semi-brown :kurt


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I KEEP FAILING HOW TO POST THE FUCKING SMILEY


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zankman Jack said:


> If you wanna make me happy, you're gonna link me your Farm Simulator signature. I was gonna click it, but then you changed it to your current one.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:cena


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


> :angle





blur said:


> :angle1


Try typing kurt :kurt


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:kurt


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mystical red reps you only to green rep you in just 4 days with a comment "rejoiner"?

Wow...


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

HAH SUCCESS MOTHERFUCKERS!

:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt
:kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

When I would ever do a movie I would have _all along the watchtower_ by the jimi hendrix experience playing during the final seconds of the movie and leading into the credits.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Its been my favorite smiley since day one :kurt :kurt :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My most used smiley is unk2

Although lately I've been using a lot of :rock4


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Crimson, why the black indians are hairy as fuck and ugly but the white ones are clean and sexy?

In my old school, the fat girls had Hitler style mustache and when I made fun of them I got expelled for 2 days.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Froot, favorited. 

And I just found out that, apparently, 3MB got a great reaction in England, but unfortunately Drew wasn't on RAW. He apparently took the night off to spend time with his ill mother.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She ended up dying


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

eddie dies -> rey gets world title

drew's mother dies -> world title run? :vince


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> She ended up dying


Oh... Well, poor guy then. :/ 

At least he made the right decision by spending time with her.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

she was the chosen one...

too soon?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> eddie dies -> rey gets world title
> 
> drew's mother dies -> world title run? :vince


Meanie...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Most popular game of the 40's


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That reminds me of the time when DS green repped me with an emo hitler pic.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

The Internet is so weird.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Btw Dunk if you're online, I'm still waiting for my drawing unk3


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

what the fuck is a "forum heel", like sometimes i wonder if some of you take this wrestling shit too serious, and tell me this i get pissed, i'm a twat, but when everyone else gets mad because everyone "knows them" its okay lol and you guys call me a hypocrite, and @ people telling me i need yoga lol I'm never really angry guy, but just cause i don't like a forum member i need to calm down, please tell me i am a moron again, if it makes you feel any better. maybe you can pull a "swerve" or "Kayfabe" shit lol dear god remind me never to have an opinion again, because this all started over a thread about ass kissing.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

^ jumbo's rumbled.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

haha


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> what the fuck is a "forum heel", like sometimes i wonder if some of you take this wrestling shit too serious, and tell me this i get pissed, i'm a twat, but when everyone else gets mad because everyone "knows them" its okay lol and you guys call me a hypocrite, and @ people telling me i need yoga lol I'm never really angry guy, but just cause i don't like a forum member i need to calm down, please tell me i am a moron again, if it makes you feel any better. maybe you can pull a "swerve" or "Kayfabe" shit lol dear god remind me never to have an opinion again, because this all started over a thread about ass kissing.












U mad is too mainstream


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:vince3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe in future you'll learn not to make hypocritical threads. I can tell you're mad because you don't go haha anymore. 

Poor thing


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

blur said:


> haha


uh oh watch out, it's one of the many sheep, go on sheep follow your master.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

haha

:kurt


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

BULLY said:


> Maybe in future you'll learn not to make hypocritical threads. I can tell you're mad because you don't go haha anymore.
> 
> Poor thing


actually i didn't realise haha, was that big of a deal. i just don't use it all the time, only when i think something is funny, but i guess since you guys love it so much ill put haha again. btw for all the people who don't realise im being sarcastic.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Master of Puppets.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

haha


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I* I should always be a capital letter


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> what the fuck is a "forum heel", like sometimes i wonder if some of you take this wrestling shit too serious, and tell me this i get pissed, i'm a twat, but when everyone else gets mad because everyone "knows them" its okay lol and you guys call me a hypocrite, and @ people telling me i need yoga lol I'm never really angry guy, but just cause i don't like a forum member i need to calm down, please tell me i am a moron again, if it makes you feel any better. maybe you can pull a *"swerve"* or *"Kayfabe"* shit lol dear god remind me never to have an opinion again, because this all started over a thread about ass kissing.


:russo


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

legendmaker has to be the worst pre 11er. :kurt


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

haha you two are sheep, baaa baa go back to your master the leaders of the jobbers squad.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Blur told me he doesn't like me :sadpanda


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Wait. Whatever happened to jeremy after I exposed his ass. I remember one of his alias was "*starmaker*"


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Who is the master of pupptes? I hope it is RS.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm the worst pre 11er congrats that is fine by me, unlike you bro i don't give a shit, you guys made a thread cause the "cool kids" as you say made one and you didn't have anything to say. I posted in here because it was fun to talk but now it just seems most of you are like in highschool having cliques, lol pathetic.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

meki, unk2




:kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> I'm the worst pre 11er congrats that is fine by me, unlike you bro i don't give a shit, you guys made a thread cause the "cool kids" as you say made one and you didn't have anything to say. I posted in here because it was fun to talk but now it just seems most of you are like in highschool having cliques, lol pathetic.


Sorry I just jumped on the hate bandwagon against you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> I'm the worst pre 11er congrats that is fine by me, unlike you bro i don't give a shit, you guys made a thread cause the "cool kids" as you say made one and you didn't have anything to say. I posted in here because it was fun to talk but now it just seems most of you are like in highschool having cliques, lol pathetic.


If you don't like it here you can always leave. There's the door haha


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> Sorry I just jumped on the hate bandwagon against you.





BULLY said:


> If you don't like it here you can always leave. There's the door haha


That's okay jump on the bandwagon, and its just funny how much you guys get upset that's all.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Unfortunatley I don't have any feuds right now. So I thought I maybe can get myself over by joining this feud. :russo


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL we're the ones upset?

We were just here chatting happily and you come in here ranting and raving


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Unfortunatley I don't have any feuds right now. So I thought I maybe can get myself over by joining this feud. :russo


RevolverSnake vs legendmaker2 in a haha on a pole match :russo

Legit question legendmaker2
is your "haha" a Will Smith haha or a Nelson Muntz haha?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Only if I'm fucking going over. :hhh


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


> Crimson, why the black indians are hairy as fuck and ugly but the white ones are clean and sexy?
> 
> In my old school, the fat girls had Hitler style mustache and when I made fun of them I got expelled for 2 days.


It depends on that particular person. Not all black guys are hairy and ugly and not all white guys are clean and sexy.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> RevolverSnake vs legendmaker2 in a haha on a pole match :russo
> 
> Legit question legendmaker2
> is your "haha" a Will Smith haha or a Nelson Muntz haha?


No this is my match

Revolversnake can fuck off


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> No this is my match
> 
> Revolversnake can fuck off


Triple threat :russo


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I just cut a shoot promo in that WWE 13 Sim League, 



Crimson 3:16™;12274961 said:


> **Jinder Mahal enters**
> 
> Hey Rock, take your "has been" candy ass and go somewhere else, cause now its my time! Aur teri itni aukaat kaha champion banne ki?! I'd love to layeth the smackethdown on your candy ass Rock, but you dont deserve to be in the same ring as Jinder Mahal does. Just go back to Hollywood you fuckin toothfairy! I'm not a talentless hack like you who only relies on catchphrases, that too which you write down on your wrists before walking in here! Hey Brock, I'm _The Next Big Thing_ now! I'm not a roided freak but I'm way better than you! Unlike you, I can work an actual "wrestling" match and I dont even need a mouthpiece for me! You cant even speak shit! Hell, you sound like a whining 12 year old ******! People say I rely on cheap heat? Nah! Guess what Brock did back in the day? He beat up a one legged man in that handicapped guy's hometown! That's even worse! This aint UFC, son. This is pro wrestling and here, I'm way better than you in each aspect! Agar tujhme zara bhi dum ho, agar tu apni maa ka doodh peeta hai, toh aa! Mere naal title defend kar! If you have the guts to face me Brock, bring it on! No one deserves to be champion more than me!
> 
> ...


Rate this shoot out of 10 :russo s


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

2 on 1 handicap triple threat haha on a pole match :russo


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No, it is Bullys match unk3


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Bully's*

Learn English you dick-nugget.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

DualShock said:


> 2 on 1 handicap triple threat haha on a pole match :russo


How about a 2 on 1 handicap triple threat haha on a pole on a pole match? :russo


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm out for some drinks and weed. 

Enjo the night gentlemen.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to get some sleep. Good night cunt guy, nazi, brown guy, haha guy, russo guy and sad panda guy.

:kurt


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> How about a 2 on 1 handicap triple threat haha on a pole on a pole match? :russo


http://inception.davepedu.com/


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I'm out for some drinks and weed.
> 
> Enjo the night gentlemen.


(Y)



blur said:


> I'm going to get some sleep. Good night cunt guy, nazi, brown guy, haha guy, russo guy and sad panda guy.
> 
> :kurt


Am I nazi?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

blur said:


> I'm going to get some sleep. Good night cunt guy, nazi, brown guy, haha guy, russo guy and sad panda guy.
> 
> :kurt


Night midget guy


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Why is this song so addictive.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

GOAT theme.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Why is this song so addictive.


It's a mystery...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

One of the greatest themes ever


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

It's so far one of the few songs that have lasted the longest on the WWE '13 main menu soundtrack, that I don't hate yet, from being welded into my brain.

These songs are now fucking terrible, as a result:

Punk's theme
Ryder's theme
Swagger's theme
WOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAHHHHH WEWANNA REVOLUTIIIOOON
HHH's theme
Lita's theme
Barrett's theme
Bryan's theme
Rhode's theme
Otunga's theme
Christian's theme


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is this endless stream of theme songs Trips' Kickstarter gift for crowdsource funding a Motorhead record I didn't hear about?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Line in the sand, baby. 



Keyser Söze said:


> It's so far one of the few songs that have lasted the longest on the WWE '13 main menu soundtrack, that I don't hate yet, from being welded into my brain.
> 
> These songs are now fucking terrible, as a result:
> 
> ...


Rhode's team is immune to becoming annoying. ;D


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Night guys. :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bully with that sexy avatar.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:rock4


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

NEXT GREAT THEME SONG:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, flex dem guns for us, Bully.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:troll


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

being gone nearly 3 months, i see 11ers and 12ers are still the fucking trash of this place


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


>


LOL, classic.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

unk3


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

omg, look everyjobber, a visitor! 

_*bounces around him excitedly*_


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> unk3





Keyser Söze said:


> omg, look everyjobber, a visitor!
> 
> _*bounces around him excitedly*_


Such similar reactions to said visitor.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I wish I had been given prior warning, I would have baked a cake


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You handle the cake, I will entertain them!






Make good of your time. YOU HAVE 3 AND A HALF MINUTES TO MOULD THE GREATEST CAKE OF YOUR LIFE.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

GOD said:


> being gone nearly 3 months, i see 11ers and 12ers are still the fucking trash of this place


God you are funnier on Facebook tbh....


Christian's old version of his theme song is amazing. Need to redowndload it for me iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

3 and a half minutes is plenty of time to get shit done

IYKWIM


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

GOD said:


> being gone nearly 3 months, i see 11ers and 12ers are still the fucking trash of this place


Yes. Yes, they are.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

And the final "awesome" theme song, one that I may even call my favorite one:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> And the final "awesome" theme song, one that I may even call my favorite one:


RFIP. I always liked test but he didn't quite live up to his full potential.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

A new avatar BULLY?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So when the new year rolls around, will the new "in" thing be to make fun on 13ers?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> A new avatar BULLY?


Yeah. You like?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> RFIP. I always liked test but he didn't quite live up to his full potential.


The one other guy who watches wrestling and posts on Tekken Nation and I had a talk about him, and we came to a conclusion that he was a great big man that could've achieved more.

Whether or not HHH "stole" his push is still debated. 

Funnily enough, I started the conversation when I mentioned how I thought that there were sorta some similarities between McIntyre and Test.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't you dare say something bad about Hunter. :hhh


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Don't you dare say something bad about Hunter. :hhh


One of the best wrestlers of all time?

I wouldn't dream of it! ;D


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. one of :kurt


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah. You like?


This will make haters hate even more :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I know, that's pretty much why I changed it :kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Never have I seen such a manly duckface Bully :kurt


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Could that really be classed as duckface? Seems more like a cross between "ME GUSTA" and "Not bad".


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Never have I seen such a manly duckface Bully :kurt


:vince3


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

+







=


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Did Roode even have a match at that tna ppv last week?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

He lost the No. 1 Contender's Triple Threat match to James Storm alongside AJ Styles.

trufax


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> He lost the No. 1 Contender's Triple Threat match to James Storm alongside AJ Styles.
> 
> trufax


So is he like getting de-pushed?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

He won the contendership back from Storm on Impact this week, actually.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> He won the contendership back from Storm on Impact this week, actually.


Oh, TNA. Don't ever change. :lol


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

When I saw that I instantly thought :russo


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Doesn't sound _too_ bad.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This thread makes me feel fuzzy inside.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

A win for Roode is a win for humanity.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> A win for Roode is a win for humanity.


Every time Roode wins, HHH cries.

He is reminded how awesome Roode is, which, in turn, reminds him how said he is that Roode will never be in WWE.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Wonder what WMJ got banned for?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Offered his body to Headliner in return for an Admin position.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Such is life.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Seems legit.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Also: Arby on My Little Pony:
"I have nothing against the show and I respect the amount of work that goes into it, but I just don't find myself drawn to the story and don't quite understand the phenomenon surrounding it.
I can't help but get the feeling that the spike in male interest﻿ in a show geared towards young girls is due to some attraction to being ironic rather than the show itself -- but that's just me."

And also: RevolverSnake, new avatar is great. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think it's that much worse than Pokemon tbh, yet avid viewers of that show are amongst the harshest critics of MLP.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> And also: RevolverSnake, new avatar is great. :lol


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

What was bad about Pokémon? Not that I say I like it, just never heard anything too seriously bad from it (aside from small errors)


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't know why, but Bully looks more badass with his hat on, without a hat, he looks like a pussy Aussie.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I feel like I was successfully trolled & now I feel dumb.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

what happened, beard man?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm drunk. Love you all.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Drunk. Have you done any more drawings?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I love you too.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I feel like I was successfully trolled & now I feel dumb.


Scrilla tried to do that to me, but he failed. :rock4

Love ya too, Drunk. ;D


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What has Scrilla done?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd say he was successful


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm bored on Sunday morning.. entertain me please.

:kurt


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I did not Bully,, but tomorrow Froot will be up.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool. Might get going to the gym soon


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Headliner is an angry man. He should try getting the sand out of his vagina.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why what happened


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Why what happened


He's just always so grumpy. I think the constant moderation in the wrestling sections gets to him.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think he is on the verge of frenzy.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I think he is on the verge of frenzy.


I love you hun


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'd say he was successful


Meh, why? 



Walk-In said:


> He's just always so grumpy. I think the constant moderation in the wrestling sections gets to him.


We should all quit while we are ahead. ;D


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I think we should all send him inspirational images/quotes via private message to cheer him up!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nevermind Zankman, I don't want to resurrect that tired bullshit. That's in the past.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I love you hun


My Ex-Man. <3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Weekends are always, errr... interesting


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Headliner is an angry man. He should try getting the sand out of his vagina.


People always use "sandy vagina" as a metaphor for someone who is angry for no reason, but if you ever HAD a vagina you would know that having sand in it after a long day at the beach is a very valid reason for acting like an asshole until you get to a shower.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think that is too much information.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't have a vagina but as someone who's always lived near a beach, I'm no stranger to sand in unusual places. Not fun.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Asenath said:


> People always use "sandy vagina" as a metaphor for someone who is angry for no reason, but if you ever HAD a vagina you would know that having sand in it after a long day at the beach is a very valid reason for acting like an asshole until you get to a shower.


I don't even remember where I heard it from the first time but I remember it was directed toward me and I was PISSED.

I also got really mad when a dude said "smell my hand, dickweed" in response to something I said to him. That angered me too.

It's amazing what things will just irk you in just the right way at the right time. :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I think that is too much information.


Probably, but that expression bothers me. 



Walk-In said:


> I don't even remember where I heard it from the first time but I remember it was directed toward me and I was PISSED.
> 
> I also got really mad when a dude said "smell my hand, dickweed" in response to something I said to him. That angered me too.
> 
> It's amazing what things will just irk you in just the right way at the right time. :lol


The first time I ever heard it was during a political debate back during the Bush era. On top of being a quality mansplainer, the guy I was arguing with was every kind of -ist I find abhorrent. And then he used that phrase. And my head exploded.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That reminds me of the time when I was in the holidays with my back then girlfirend and I was so fucked up and frustrated that I went at about 5 O'clock outside to the beach and ate fist's full of sand.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I think shampoo in there is worse, i don't know about the vaginas tho


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I need to buy shampoo, I'm using body lotion in my hair. Fuck this crisis.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

poor cunt


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Whore*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Two time cunt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nobody's getting that American Psycho reference.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Holy Shit, BAYLOR!!! Please hold on!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

They scored again! They're up three touchdowns over the #1 ranked team in the country. Unranked Baylor. Notre Dame might get to play for the National Title after all!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Nevermind Zankman, I don't want to resurrect that tired bullshit. That's in the past.


K, I just asked lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> They scored again! They're up three touchdowns over the #1 ranked team in the country. Unranked Baylor. Notre Dame might get to play for the National Title after all!


What position does he play? Hunchback?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

He plays bareback.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Funny, that's Dunk's favourite position too.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I bet he often makes cumbacks.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

My neighbors burned a barrel of leaves this afternoon while I was napping, and now my whole house reeks of it. My jimmies may be moderately-to-harshly rustled.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*I'M MARKING OUT!*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Marking out bro :striker


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

im bord


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BULLY said:


> Funny, that's Dunk's favourite position too.


Oh, you speaking from experience? :troll


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried uploading a video to Facebook?

I shot a band earlier on my phone and I'm trying to upload the footage onto Facebook but it's being a cunt. I fucking hate the internet.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How bigs the video?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> How bigs the video?


It's a 5 minute video in MP4 format. Facebook doesn't even give me a status. 15 minutes have passed and it's still uploading. Is this normal?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

In a nutshell, this is the foolishness that has become the WWE section.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/644044-if-wwe-wrestlers-could-your-family.html

Easily the weirdest and creepiest thread I've seen.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That Adyman has always been a weird sort. Best not to add to it really.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> In a nutshell, this is the foolishness that has become the WWE section.


That dude is ignored for a reason. It took all of his debut in the TNA thread on the last PPV to realize he wasn't going to get any better.



Marty Vibe said:


> It's a 5 minute video in MP4 format. Facebook doesn't even give me a status. 15 minutes have passed and it's still uploading. Is this normal?


Yeah, I've uploaded a lot. It depends on your upload speed (and make sure you don't have any streaming video or torrents running) but for whatever reason, the Facebook upload takes FOREVER. So, yeah.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> In a nutshell, this is the foolishness that has become the WWE section.
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/644044-if-wwe-wrestlers-could-your-family.html
> ...


And we have a winner



obby said:


> Father - Chris Benoit


Mornin guys :kurt


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The thing I find even more weird is people are actually in the thread, listing who they would prefer to be their family. Well, most are sarcastic but the OP and somebody else think it would be a good idea to pretend they have a family of big named wrestlers.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Fantasies and drunks.

:kurt


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL, mods closed it. Even they thought it was weird.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

@blur - Where are you from?


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> LOL, mods closed it. Even they thought it was weird.



Don't have to be such a dick about it...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Did I hurt your feelings?

You seem like one of those weirdos that pretends to have a wrestling family. Maybe because your real family doesn't give a fuck about you.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Vatican City.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm hmm. Just asked cause our timezones kinda match.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mmmmmmm weed

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Something tells me Witty smokes a lot of weed.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Sent from my fucking phone.


You seriously type that each and every time?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

God no it's the setting

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Hmm hmm. Just asked cause our timezones kinda match.



I was joking. Right now I'm living in Malaysia, so it's noon right now, 2:29PM.

:kurt


Sent from my keyboard.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Ah Malaysia, that's not too far away from here, its 12:12PM over here. And I was wondering how in hell do the Indian and Italian timezones match. :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

CMWit said:


> God no it's the setting
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


:arn


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Which part of Indian do you live in?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The part which you googled last night :kurt 
Bangalore to be exact.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

so the black part.

btw, I know some tamil words. :kurt

poonde
kunji moonji
vaye moode

pretty weird language you have there blacky unk2


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

here's a poem i wrote last night in hindi. some dumb indian movie ripped it off tho

Pehli nazar mein
Kaise jaado kar diya
Tera ban baita hai
Mera jiya
Jaane kya hoga
Kya hoga kya pata
Is pal ko milke
Aa jee le zara


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

okay this may sound like a silly question but what do you guys mean by 11ers/10ers and stuff like that?

:kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

**************


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who's here?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

midgets


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You got a thing for midgets dontcha


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

just the vanilla ones


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

blur said:


> just the vanilla ones


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

deal with it

jesus im bored


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I was going to play The Secret World for a few hours, then I started looking at videos of kittens and puppies. And now, It's 3 hours later and 2 AM.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Go out and do something


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

At 2 AM in my town the only things to do are go to Wal-Mart or look for meth.

I think I'll just stay in, where it's warm. It was FREEZING today. Like, 40 degrees.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

For me, the longer I stay on Youtube, the weirder the videos I watch seem to get


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I know, right? It's like Youtube knows that you're more suggestible after a few hours and starts sending you to the bad neighborhoods of YouTubeville.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

any of u guys played Happy Wheels before?

http://www.totaljerkface.com/happy_wheels.php

i end up playing this on long nights..


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't really play online games, I've got a ps3 for gaming, though I used to play D & D online with my ex


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Isn't KOTOR f2p now?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

D&D Online had the potential to be fun, but it seems like the gaming community on F2P MMOs isn't as much fun. Like, finding a group to dungeon or team up to grind levels with is always a little tiresome.

And yes, KOTR is F2P now. I tried it out on a trial, and was not really impressed with the gameplay or story cohesion.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I actually want to start playing Guild Wars 2.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm more into action-orientated games. Conan's meant to be alright


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I like games with lots of puzzles and plot you have to pay attention to. The Secret World, my MMO obsession of the moment, has research missions - you have to google for clues that reference literature or weird tidbits of trivia and put them together to play the game. And the story is crazy good.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


> so the black part.
> 
> btw, I know some tamil words. :kurt
> 
> ...


That's not the place where I stay in Mr. Vanilla, the language you know is of a totally different state (Tamil Nadu). Bangalore, the place where I reside is the capital of a different state, Karnataka that is. I was born in the north part, Delhi that is (not too far away from Jinder's kayfabe hometown :kurt) And for God's sake, I'm not black. 



Shazayum said:


> here's a poem i wrote last night in hindi. some dumb indian movie ripped it off tho
> 
> Pehli nazar mein
> Kaise jaado kar diya
> ...


:kane


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I think I've been hypnotized to sleep by baby animals. Good night, y'all.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> For me, the longer I stay on Youtube, the weirder the videos I watch seem to get


Have some weirdness on me. Start from 22 secs:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's.... different


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Anark, I seen that a while back on Tosh.0, think he called him "cripple dick".

That video scares me, just because of how he looks at the camera.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to sleep for awhile, have a fine afternoon/evening mates. (Y)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's what I imagine some of the users from here do in their spare time


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

sunday tradition. makes up for not going to church


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol @ people thinking that Randy's turning heel after that RKO on the Miz.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


>


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Morning.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Morning

WEEEE, GOT MY PREMIUM BADGE BACK X3


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> Morning
> 
> WEEEE, GOT MY PREMIUM BADGE BACK X3


I watched the whole episode of Friendship is magic with my little niece


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Froot are you there?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pumped for the upcoming week. Daring to cross some things out of my Bucket List.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm crossing one out today Sono. Going to visit my uncle in prison. Not sure how I feel about it but it was something I had to do.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Froot. I think this is the perfect movie for you.







And what are you going to do next week Sono?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> I'm crossing one out today Sono. Going to visit my uncle in prison. Not sure how I feel about it but it was something I had to do.


What's your uncle doing time for?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

MrMeki said:


> I watched the whole episode of Friendship is magic with my little niece


The newest one (The Pinkie Pie causes an apocalypse episode)?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> What's your uncle doing time for?


Btw it could be jail in English I really don't know the difference but this is his 9th year. He's out in the summer of 2013. Drug deal gone really bad. (We're Chechen btw if that explains it)


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> The newest one (The Pinkie Pie causes an apocalypse episode)?


It was Friendship is Magic, Episode 3. Wasn't really paying attention but my niece loved it and it's better than cleaning up her puke so it looks like I'll be doing that again :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah yeah okay. I think "prison" is right as your uncle is serving a long sentence.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Are you mexican?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Me?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

yea


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I kind of stated I was Chechen in my post.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Uncle in prison for drugs -> Mexican. 

I will you tell when I've done it, Snake.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ten years is a pretty long time. Must have got done for something serious


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Morning
> 
> WEEEE, GOT MY PREMIUM BADGE BACK X3


:hmm:

Your premium membership bar appears but mine or other members I look at doesn't. At least on my internet browser.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

He mexican so they give them extra time for the lulz


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol, being Chechen is worse than being Mexican when it comes to the court.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Ask your uncle on how many times he got buttsex in prison showers over the years. 

:kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

blur said:


> Ask your uncle on how many times he got buttsex in prison showers over the years.
> 
> :kurt


His fault for dropping the soap :kurt


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:kurt

okay I'm going out, take care you cunts, _haha_

:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:kurt 
:troll


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night cunt :rock4


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Night? Oh yeah time difference :kobe2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's night here as well


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It's 01:14 AM here.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

11.16pm here


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

12:19 in GMT


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

7:20 AM here. 

And I can see my membership bar again. :bryan


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It was all going so well until he added the eggs


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Mrph. I was sleeping so well until the neighbors decided to have a disagreement on the front lawn. I was like, damn. It's 40 degrees out. It's too cold for that. Go fight in the house.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I remember you went to bed not that long ago. I'm lucky I live in an apartment building and the walls are pretty much soundproof


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

What do you DO to get a sock that dirty? Like, work on a construction site in your barefeet?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

That guy has a whole bunch of those videos. How to put an apple against a wall. How to open a door with a lamp. How to put your apple into your sock. Truly inspirational.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You never know when you might find yourself in a life or death situation where you have to open a door with a lamp. Good stuff


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cena's 7:0 Survivor Series streak is scaring me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Punk's retaining. Cena's just there to eat the pin.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not saying it'll happen, but I really want Ryback or Cena to win, just to see the look on Punk's face come Monday that he didn't get to hold onto it for a full year.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I kill myself when Punk loses.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm back. :kurt


I just want Punk beat Cena's 380-day record reign then I can rest in peace.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Spoiler: eyecandy


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

blur said:


> I'm back. :kurt
> 
> 
> I just want Punk beat Cena's 380-day record reign then I can rest in peace.


resst in peeeace :undertaker


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SS tonight. Who's watching?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah of course


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Sadly, I'm not. I'm going for a school interview on tomorrow morning(ppv time), so I'll catch on later and watch internet blow up during the ppv.

:kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I probably watch it next weekend.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I won't watch it til a few hours later when a high def version is released


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you seeing how long you can go without wrestling Snake?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

the ultimate cunt test! dun dun duuunnnnnn


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Are you seeing how long you can go without wrestling Snake?


Nope, for some reason I just don't care about wrestling right now.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

^

Even stopped playing WWE '13 to replay Sly 3, after I contemplated while being bored that it was better than Sly 2, and therefore my favourite game ever.

Whenever I see any context that involves Sly 4, I foam at the mouth.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> ^
> 
> Even stopped playing WWE '13 to replay Sly 3, after I contemplated while being bored that it was better than Sly 2, and therefore my favourite game ever.
> 
> Whenever I see any context that involves Sly 4, I foam at the mouth.


I know that feel, I much rather continue to play Dark Souls instead of wwe 13.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sly? I don't believe I've played that game


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I played once a demo for a ps2 title of the series.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I loved Sly 2.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*tearfully punches BULLY's shoulder weakly*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys, back from prison......that sounds more like something El Chapo would say doesn't it? And I'm not watching SS as I haven't watched Raw or any other WWE show in 3 weeks


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you have fun?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

No not really, didn't even recognize him. I had fun later though. Brussels is a pretty fun place to hang.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Was he fucked up? (pun intended)


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Fuck you blur


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

:kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:vince3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:cena2


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

rimo


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:hhh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:rock4


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

:rodman


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:jay2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot you gonna stay up tonight for the PPV?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am debating it. Mostly because I get to see my friend who I have not seen in 2 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

See that friend.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

No.

At the very least, I'll leave my computer on throughout school to download it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

@Froot Oh yeah you'll have school. I have a day off so for me it's convenient.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I think I'm just watching the highlights on youtube or something like that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm really only interested in the main event tbh


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, i so wanna enter the Void right about now.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm really only interested in the main event tbh


All three of the main matches have me interested in some way or another.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

blur said:


>


Random shit is always fun.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

blur said:


>


Lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wanna see Ziggler's new gear.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

bye *******

:kurt


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Damn, i so wanna enter the Void right about now.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

All jobbers are insecure wankers who can't stand on their own because if they did they would have a cunt beat into them the first time they ran into me.

Come at me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Come at you? Come at me!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Come at you? Come at me!


Fuck off AndreBaker, you middle-class wanker.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How does it feel to be wrong all the time?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like to wank and I'm middle class. Yep, I must be that Baker dude you're talking about.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Anark said:


> Fuck off AndreBaker, you **upper** middle-class wanker.


Fixed.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

80's anyone?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dem 80's.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>


:vince


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*SAVE.US_ANARK*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Dem 80's.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm an 80's child. I wasn't listening to that garbage though. Bon Jovi, ACDC, Def Leppard, Guns n Roses, Dire Straits etc


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

None of you can fight.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BOOYAKA BOOYAKA PAGE 619 BOOYAKA BOOYAKA JOBBERS KEEP GOIN' BRO (page 619 for me atleast)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Save.Us.From_Anark


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You must have it on 25 a page


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> [youtune]hNuCYzqiuBk[/youtube]


Youtune. 

HAHAHAHAHA. What a muppet.

Come on. Deny being a muppet.

Bet you can't.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He gets like this when he gets drunk sometimes 

he'll pass out shortly


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I think that Anark needs a hug. Where's FROOT when you need him?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's not here. You can do the honours


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anark just mad cause Manchester untied lost yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What did he drink? A light Beer?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm an 80's child. I wasn't listening to that garbage though. Bon Jovi, ACDC, Def Leppard, Guns n Roses, Dire Straits etc


Always thought Def Leppard were shit, but GnR are the greatest rock band of my generation imo, ACDC just don't stop rockin, and don't fuck with The Jove. Surprised you didn't mention Skid Row. This means we must fight!

Come on, you kangaroo-fucking, Fosters-drinking, scouse wannabe.



RevolverSnake said:


> Save.Us.From_Anark


THERE IS NO ONE THAT CAN SAVE YOU FROM ANARK


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I bet Manchester United wish the colour blue would disappear given their track record


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Nail art: Do men think this is attractive, or crazypants? 

Since I have a large, captive audience.

PS: I love the 80s, but the early 90s were even more fun.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Anark just mad cause Manchester untied lost yesterday


Yeah, because we haven't won enough trophies over the last twenty years.

When United deserve to lose, I never have a problem admitting it. I prefer to lose when we deserve it. Losing via a skank is something only teams visiting Old Trafford should experience.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Anark just mad cause Manchester untied lost yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


When you put it like that, it seems obvious why he's attacking me. Lol at Manchester 'Untied', they certainly were.

Hare ya goo Anark bor:










Enjoy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't watch. Not available in my country


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry. Just tried Onion quiche for the first time. Not in the best of moods right now.

_*weak, un-enthusiasted, but still gentle hug*_


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I like onions.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You smell like onions.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Nail art: Do men think this is attractive, or crazypants?
> 
> Since I have a large, captive audience.
> 
> PS: I love the 80s, but the early 90s were even more fun.


Shut up. Who do you think you are? You think you can just wander into Rants and walk away without scars? Fuck you, you arrogant bitch.

Every single opinion you have ever expressed has been a complete waste of my fucking time. Do you even think? Or do you just check the latest memes on Facebook and adjust your life's outlook accordingly?



AndreBaker said:


> When you put it like that, it seems obvious why he's attacking me. Lol at Manchester 'Untied', they certainly were.


Seriously, RevolverSnake, this joke is getting old.



BULLY said:


> I can't watch. Not available in my country


You're not in a country. You're in a colony

And it's not yours. I don't know how much wronger you can be.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Unless they're barely visible, onions are the worst kinds of filler for a food I can think of.

But then I think the same way about most vegetables.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark is getting wild lol.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Anark, we all know you're just acting out to compensate for a deep need to be loved. I have a hug and a puppy here for you if you need it!

Froot, onions _are_ the worst. Especially when it's SURPRISE! ONIONS!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> You're not in a country. You're in a colony
> 
> And it's not yours. I don't know how much wronger you can be.


*Cuntry

And that's where you're wrong my drunken amigo. The world is mine. And so is your ass. Also, while we're at it, I'm not a fan of the word "wronger" technically it's a word, but it just sounds... wrong.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Anark said:


> Seriously, RevolverSnake, this joke is getting old.


Now waiting for the mods to ban me for having an alt account


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Anark is getting wild lol.


Wild? Nah, I'm just having a stretch.

Wanna spar a few rounds?

Don't worry, I've probably forgotten all those times I owned your Omar-thieving ass during the Summer of Anark before the Autumn of Bully came to re-educate you.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the hell, I'm Baker's alt? :russo


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> What the hell, I'm Baker's alt? :russo


Stop talking to me, god damn it! They only let me out of that padded cell on the condition that I stopped talking to myself, now I'm fucking doing it in return!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> Wild? Nah, I'm just having a stretch.
> 
> Wanna spar a few rounds?
> 
> Don't worry, I've probably forgotten all those times I owned your Omar-thieving ass during the Summer of Anark before the Autumn of Bully came to re-educate you.


Lets do this bro. I don't remember you owning me tbh. I think you are seanz view in disguise.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Anark, we all know you're just acting out to compensate for a deep need to be loved. I have a hug and a puppy here for you if you need it!
> 
> Froot, onions _are_ the worst. Especially when it's SURPRISE! ONIONS!


Seriously? Are you trolling me? You step your inept ass into Rants and you respond with hugs and puppies? Get the fuck out of town before you get your fucking face shot the fuck off your fucking head.

This. Is. Rants.

Woman up or fuck off.




BULLY said:


> *Cuntry
> 
> And that's where you're wrong my drunken amigo. The world is mine. And so is your ass. Also, while we're at it, I'm not a fan of the word "wronger" technically it's a word, but it just sounds... wrong.


DRUNK ANARK IS THE MOST DANGEROUS ANARK IN THE WORLD. Oh ho ho ho, you sober fools.

There is nothing wronger than a wrong wronger. And you're a wronger. And you're wrong.

*LOL*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Anyone play BF3 regularly? I need someone on the helicopter


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kurt


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lets do this bro. I don't remember you owning me tbh. I think you are seanz view in disguise.


Okay fella, but I already slapped you round your fat fucking face, so it's time for you to either do something or shut the fuck up.

Which is it going to be?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yup, Anark is definitely seanz view.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello people



SonoShion said:


> 80's anyone?


bama

This song deserves to be in the 80s


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Yup, Anark is definitely seanz view.












Seems legit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You've been exposed, Anark lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

So, does everyone just run around with multiple accounts causing disorder and fuckery? Should I make one?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You can but if you get caught it's bye bye for you.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bully with dem paint skills.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:draper


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Bully with dem paint skills.


You gotta love it!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You've been exposed, Anark lol.


You need to remember back to when you stepped into Rants and I chumped you out during the tailend of the Summer of Anark. Remember when I exposed you for not being an actual street hood gangsta but actually just being a fan of The Wire TV show. You're going to pretend that didn't happen.

You kept your head down for a good while after that, right up until Bully offered you a chance at redemption with the Jobbers re-education program.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing wrong with being a fan of The Wire.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> You need to remember back to when you stepped into Rants and I chumped you out during the tailend of the Summer of Anark. Remember when I exposed you for not being an actual street hood gangsta but actually just being a fan of The Wire TV show. You're going to pretend that didn't happen.
> 
> You kept your head down for a good while after that, right up until Bully offered you a chance at redemption with the Jobbers re-education program.


Heres where you're wrong, Annie. I've never seen The Wire or even heard of it untill you brought it up. I have to check it out btw. You really think you owned me? GTFO of here lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Annie's boobs.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

@RS There is when you try and pretend your online persona is one of the characters from the show.

Also, Froot just tried to betray Bully and humiliate him. PM me for further details.

Froot, have you not noticed that I don't interact with you very much? 

Did you also not notice that me and Bully tend to get on quite well? 

And you pull that shit?

Pray he doesn't PM me for more details. He's the only one who will get them, I promise you that.

But let's just say this, I'm glad you're not my friend.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Am I a sicko for wanting to be like patrick bateman?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Heres where you're wrong, Annie. I've never seen The Wire or even heard of it untill you brought it up. I have to check it out btw. You really think you owned me? GTFO of here lol.


Yeah, that's what you said during my summer.

Change the record.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I can't even begin to comprehend what the fuck is going on here.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> @RS There is when you try and pretend your online persona is one of the characters from the show.
> 
> Also, Froot just tried to betray Bully and humiliate him. PM me for further details.
> 
> ...












I just peed a little. Why no share? :hayden


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Am I a sicko for wanting to be like patrick bateman?


Nothing bad in wanting to be a god.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just jizzed a little because of robin.




SonoShion said:


> Nothing bad in wanting to be a god.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Snake's avatar is awesome. He needs to change his name to revolvershark though


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

We were all sperm cells once.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Snake's avatar is awesome. He needs to change his name to revolvershark though


When you buy me a premium membership I'm willing to chance my name.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:vince


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> We were all sperm cells once.


Yeah, some of us progressed. For details on how to progress beyond being a fucking twat, PM someone else.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Anyone know a good war movie (like swords and horses not guns and tanks), PM me please


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

"Froot betrayed Bully"

Huh?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MrMeki said:


> Anyone know a good war movie (like swords and horses not guns and tanks), PM me please


What about aliens and humans? War of the worlds?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> What about aliens and humans? War of the worlds?


I like it. Shoot.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> "Froot betrayed Bully"
> 
> Huh?


Fuck Froot. I let him slide all this time because he was what he was. Wasn't my problem, didn't get in my face. 

But now I know. Now I know exactly how sinister he is.

Like I said before, only Bully will know the full details, and that's only if he asks for them (and it will be his choice if he shares that shit), though I will not deny that CMWit and RS will have an inkling if they should ask for it.

But Froot, fuck you. Fuck you to hell.

I fucking dare you to step up to me in this here Rants. I fucking dare you.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I could recommend you anything Meki but thats completely not my genre.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Anyone know a good war movie (like swords and horses not guns and tanks), PM me please


Can you handle a wacked out 4 hour Chinese historical epic? do yourself a favour and track this down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3qIXQCHf94


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

But Tom Cruise is in it, if that does anything for your viewing...

LOL you wouldn't find an inch of evil in Froot.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Anark said:


> Fuck Froot. I let him slide all this time because he was what he was. Wasn't my problem, didn't get in my face.
> 
> But now I know. Now I know exactly how sinister he is.
> 
> ...


Wat

Still can't tell if you are serious or just being Anark-y.

@MrMeki

The Last Samurai?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

People trusted Froot?

lol


NEVER TRUST A MAN WITH PONIES


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I have watched Last Samurai, and Sono it's for school. That kind of movies aren't my genre either.

Edit: Cat's here now you can tell everyone you like me!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just woke up and am reading over some of the messages and I can only deduce everyone's insane. Or just crazy. Or both.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Keep calm, make snow angels.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I have made my decision, I'm going to re-watch a movie anyway. I wanted to do new movie + school assignement but I'm just going to do old but awesome movie + school assignement.

Edit: For anyone who's interested, I'm going to re-watch Braveheart


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Taxi Driver is a good movie.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

No one knows


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Froot, we comin' for you pony.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Meanwhile.. a glass of wine and


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

red or white?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I'd say red.

Though I personally prefer white.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Anark's mad :vince2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I prefere red.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Anark's mad :vince2


He be crazy.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Martini anyone? 

Had some yesterday for the first time. Loved it.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

To sleep or not to sleep, that is the question. I have 2 choices. Go to sleep a little early tonight or don't sleep now and stay up all night. :hmm:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Second. When you're old, you have enough time to sleep.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not going to front, Survivor Series looks sketchy as fuck on paper. Not sure what the fuck they can pull out of their magic hat to make this show not bomb but I certainly don't envy anyone paying full price for the show...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Stay up and watch Survivor Series. :side:


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> ^ Second. When you're old, you have enough time to sleep.


Yeah but I have school tomorrow. But I'll take your advice I'm home alone so I can do whatever I want.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

My current situation could best be described as waiting for Gus to arrive in the death scene from the Season 4 Premier of Breaking Bad.

I'm Walt, BULLY is Gustavo, and Anark is Mike.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, thats why you should do it. When you're working later on those all nighters wont go well.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> My current situation could best be described as waiting for Gus to arrive in the death scene from the Season 4 Premier of Breaking Bad.
> 
> I'm Walt, BULLY is Gustavo, and Anark is Mike.


What? :austin


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

You're right, I'll just watch some tv and play some PS3 until I fall asleep  and Froot explain the situation real quick before I log off please


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Devil's greatest trick was convincing the world he didn't exist


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bully, you're losing control of your jobbers. :cuss:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Where? Because of Anark's drunken ramblings? Don't drink the koolaid.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey, guys. I'm drunk.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm actually drinking right now. Scrumpy Jack saving the day. I'll need it for Survivor Series later.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

> Bully's jobbers

unk2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Some of Bully's jobbers need to go to AA, since they're admitted alcoholics and are always drunk.



And one of them will make some sort of reply about not caring what I think, comment on something about my past or make some other reply that implies they're butt hurt over me making a joke.


Matter of time...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Where? Because of Anark's drunken ramblings? Don't drink the koolaid.


He isn't drunk, he is really that sad and pathetic.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay, BULLY, are we gonna actually build on this, or just slide "It" under the wayside?

Anark's offline, and you don't seem to be displaying a lot of seriousness towards the issue...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never seen something blown up so out of proportion over something so trivial.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

At least tell us what this shit is about.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How many minutes till SS? Might watch it live.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Little under 2 hours for the PPV.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Okay, BULLY, are we gonna actually build on this, or just slide "It" under the wayside?
> 
> Anark's offline, and you don't seem to be displaying a lot of seriousness towards the issue...


I don't even know what the "issue" is. I'll message you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So this is what happens when 'dark side' (which still includes me it seems ) is away from Rants, everyone starts e-fighting each other? Chapo vs Dunk, Anark vs ..well everyone, etc. Damn.

Maybe my sig video will cheer you lot a little and forget about all of this anger 

*Had a shitty/tiring day today, 
apologies in advance if my grammar is a bit off *​


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah jesus


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I have no problem with Dunk, I simply asked "who gives a fuck" and obviously, he felt that I shouldn't have made such a cruel remark.

Shit is getting real.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> He isn't drunk, he is really that sad and pathetic.


Says the attention seeker who has to enter the jobber wankers thread to get attention.

And I'll have you know I'm as pissed as a stick.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I have posted in the jobber thread for quite some time now. Keep grasping.

Attention seeking would be me posting numerous pictures half naked in an online wrestling forum, or claiming that I 'kill' people in rants and they are afraid of me. Posting in a jobber thread isn't attention seeking...but, wait, you are posting here as well, YOU MUST ALSO BE ACCUSED OF ATTENTION SEEKING, *******.

You aren't cute or funny or likeable any longer.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Just end it then you two (Chapo and Dunk) and let's enjoy Anark's drunken rambling. *If* he really is drunk he probably won't remember half the posts he made by tomorrow n_n


Edit: Oh boy...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Now that is a drunk acting like a retard.

ElChapo, we are cool. Look at how Anark is acting like a moron for being drunk and still is able to type like a sober person though.

Anark, I don't know what's the problem with you today dude.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Says the attention seeker who has to enter the jobber wankers thread to get attention.
> 
> And I'll have you know I'm as pissed as a stick.


Nice theory except you have posted in this thread more than she has. The only person doing all the attention seeking right now is you.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy fuck, 123 times? Oh how it all adds up.

Eh...124 times?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark is just mad made because he wants the attention he thinks he deserves.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Holy fuck, 123 times? Oh how it all adds up.
> 
> Eh...124 times?


I know right, it definitely doesn't feel like we posted that much in this thread, I think I still am in the top 10 with half a thousand posts _(yeah I typed it like that so it sounds a little more powerful ). Freaking sorcery._

Dunk got up in the rankings quick :O


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The attacks of Anark look so random, fake and forced :kurt


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

So Anark comes out rambling about Froot betraying Bully, and how it will have to be dealt with - but in private, sorta. He leaves in his drunken haze.

Froot comes out later on in the show and offers to handle the issue and seems displeased about the whole thing.
Bully comes out surprised and agrees to sort things out, even though he doesn't know what is happening. 

Catalanotto comes out and calls out Anark, who replies, BUT SWERVE - Bully also calls Anark the attention seeker. 

Now Froot is gone, everyone is ready for a fight and if you listen very carefully, you can hear the murmurs of a returning... Let's just leave it at that.

If only Teddy Long was here, he would know what to do.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Even _Attack of the clones_ was more entertaining.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> So Anark comes out rambling about Froot betraying Bully, and how it will have to be dealt with - but in private, sorta. He leaves in his drunken haze.
> 
> Froot comes out later on in the show and offers to handle the issue and seems displeased about the whole thing.
> Bully comes out surprised and agrees to sort things out, even though he doesn't know what is happening.
> ...


Tag team match playa!

I messaged Froot so I dunno. 

I only woke up an hour or so ago


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Tag team match indeed, but how things are now, it's shaping up for Cat/Bully/Froot vs Anark, surprisingly.

Even more, everyone seems to be turning on Anark.

We will have to give him some random teammates, some dudes that no one likes...

_NoyK and JT Martin enter the arena_


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

While Waz Perviz silently watches over proceedings from the stands ala 1998-era Edge. Who knows which side he'll take?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Naw Zank, I'm done with that gibberish. Been in a soft mood lately. 
Even forgot that SSeries is today, I was about to go to sleep.. -.-

Random question; why did WMJ get banned?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Because that was your alternate account :troll


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I wonder myself.



I also wonder what made Anark go off the deep end.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I have posted in the jobber thread for quite some time now. Keep grasping.
> 
> Attention seeking would be me posting numerous pictures half naked in an online wrestling forum, or claiming that I 'kill' people in rants and they are afraid of me. Posting in a jobber thread isn't attention seeking...but, wait, you are posting here as well, YOU MUST ALSO BE ACCUSED OF ATTENTION SEEKING, *******.
> 
> You aren't cute or funny or likeable any longer.


Find one post of mine where I claim I 'kill' people in Rants. Oh, that's right, you're making shit up again and have absolutely nothing to back it up.

Nobody's surprised at you doing that.



You_heard? said:


> Anark is just mad made because he wants the attention he thinks he deserves.


Jelly.



DualShock said:


> The attacks of Anark look so random, fake and forced :kurt


Awww, pay attention. Is this really a new thing? Maybe I should pay attention.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I would like some peanut butter with that jelly, please.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

"Issues" with BULLY have been shoved aside Anark.

Would thou like to make piece through hugs? <:3


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*peace


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well on the bright side, at least all of this is being kept in this thread, I guess that's an improvement... Should be done more often.

For those who are not part of this; when does SSeries start, is it an hour earlier? I'm asking this because I lost an hour of a RAW a few weeks back since it started airing earlier 


(Not like that isn't a bad thing in a way unk)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Stupid on-screen keyboard perceptions...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm leaving. I've assessed the situation, and I'm going.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Copy that.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I assumed it would start at 8PM, New York time.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll probably need to leave this forum for a few hours to avoid spoilers. Once it starts


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> "Issues" with BULLY have been shoved aside Anark.
> 
> Would thou like to make piece through hugs? <:3


That's cool.

Any time I need the jobbers to turn on Bully, I have the screenshot of him pissing on them.

On you. On all of you.

Yeah, nice one Bully. What a leader you are.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> I assumed it would start at 8PM, New York time.


Thanks man (Y).

Oh and about WMJ, I'm sure this was it...



Whap Me Jungles said:


> I've already proven that I'm above being banned. Keep dreaming.



And BULLY, even RS knows how to use spoiler tags now it's alright. :vince2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> That's cool.
> 
> Any time I need the jobbers to turn on Bully, I have the screenshot of him pissing on them.
> 
> ...


You mean this screenshot? unk2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I question why some people say the jobber thread was a bad idea, yet they post in it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> You mean this screenshot? unk2


More this one actually:












El Chapo said:


> I question why some people say the jobber thread was a bad idea, yet they post in it.


It's not a bad thread, but from the beginning it wasn't a Rants thread. What exactly do you chumps not understand about that?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I already posted that screenshot Anark, so you have nothing against me. It's no secret that this thread was originally created to contain the shit posters and create a safe haven for the 11/12ers to post in. 

Lay off the turps.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It's retarded actually, Chapo. They better be quiet before I go off in here.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bully calls you all "shit posters" to gain favour.

Nice.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well it's not far away from the truth Anark... It actually should be used more often for stuff like what's happening right now, instead of doing it in 3/4 different threads


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anarks asshole has been destroyed tonight by Cat and I. Looks like you're not undefeated anymore huh unk2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

But, what is this thread harming?


I agree that lately, it has served no purpose as everything here has spilled into other threads but at the same time, is it bothering people that much that this thread exists? It's not like anybody is forced to come here.

And while it may not be a typical rants thread, I can name over a dozen that were made after this one that were far worse.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This thread is to Rants what the GOAT/RATINGZ threads are to the wrestling sections. Keeps all the random shit/cussing/insults in one easily digestible package.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Call this jumping on the bandwagon if you want, but I'm just saying what I believe, BULLY never said he was talking only about the 11/12'ers Anark, I think he was referring to bad posters in general.

Like I said, it's a shame it isn't used for such as often, not only by bad posters, but with people that have issues with each other, instead of doing it in countless different threads.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't claim i'm a G but I know that i'm real.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Including some threads that anark posted that got closed by Seabs. "People who brush their teeth loudly annoy me" or how about that classic East 17 thread? 

Good times


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The only problem is, the intention I'm sure Bully had when he created it, was forgotten by many of the people it was attended for.

They continue to make other threads that definitely aren't rant worthy and several petty feuds stretch out over multiple threads. Thats the only problem, other than that, I think this thread is pretty damn good. I wouldn't bother to read the entire thread over again, though.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought the thread was just created as a joke in response to all the old-schoolers having their cliquey conversations in The 'Memories' Thread. It just kept getting replies and has never really had any intention of dying.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Non-Premium Chatbox is what I always say.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, despite being infamous for many reasons this thread is legendary. It was awesome in the first 100 pages . If you erase the crapfest, there has been great stuff here to be honest.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


> Bully calls you all "shit posters" to gain favour.
> 
> Nice.


BULLY how can you post this? RED REP

But seriously now, only an idiot would fall for it. We all know what BULLY meant with the "shitty posters" comment. He has the most posts in this thread, that means that he just called himself the shittiest poster? Come on unk2
He doesn't mean that all the posters in this thread are shitty. He means that this thread is a good idea because Apocalypto and HEELKris can post shit in this thread without derailing this thread, he means that this thread is a good idea because people can post random stuff instead of making 10-20 random stupid threads.
Why is that thread not closed? Because the WF staff knows that this thread saved the rants section at least a little bit from people making random threads.

Too bad we are not 5 years old to fall for it, everybody knows what BULLY means when he posts "shitty posters"


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Anarks asshole has been destroyed tonight by Cat and I. Looks like you're not undefeated anymore huh unk2


Anark's asshole has been invaded by Cat, not by you. You want to call me out, then call me out. 

Cat has called me out because she knows damn well I won't react like a fucking bitch and ignore the thread. She knows what she's doing.

Main event is on.

It doesn't involve you, Bully. Sorry about that. The champ chose her opponent, and it wasn't you.

I'm sure we'll make friends again, but back the fuck away from this one. Main Eventers only, my friend. Back to the mid card for you.




BULLY said:


> Including some threads that anark posted that got closed by Seabs. "People who brush their teeth loudly annoy me" or how about that classic East 17 thread?
> 
> Good times


One got closed, and ot was my rant against nuclear weapons. The East 117 thread was Sheamus' rage quite thread.

Yeah, it's true, Seabs doesn't seem to like me very much. Oh well. Do you really think he's the only staff I've interacted with?

Chumps if you do.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> BULLY how can you post this? RED REP
> 
> But seriously now, only an idiot would fall for it. We all know what BULLY meant with the "shitty posters" comment. He has the most posts in this thread, that means that he just called himself the shittiest poster? Come on unk2
> He doesn't mean that all the posters in this thread are shitty. He means that this thread is a good idea because Apocalypto and HEELKris can post shit in this thread without derailing this thread, he means that this thread is a good idea because people can post random stuff instead of making 10-20 random stupid threads.
> ...


Exactly. I guess Anark is too stupid to get it. He thinks using big words equals intelligence. It doesn't. There's no substitute for logic and common sense. All he's proven tonight is how much of an attention seeker and ego-maniac he is.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So uhm... putting this aside, I just remembered something that was also posted in the Survivor Series Discussion.. Cena is 7-0 at the event, with 2 world title wins.. oh shi-


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I've said it before, so: I don't care what this thread was aimed for; I don't care how Bully words it; I don't care how anyone else perceives it (well not all of the time, at least).

For me, it's the most off-topic of all threads, designed for the "ultimate" in off-topic discussions. Everything goes through here. I also saw it as a "11er/12er" thread at first, but then I thought: "Why keep the other people out?"

Unfortunately, the way this thread has been going, the "non-jobber members" don't like it. The assholes are, well, assholes. The decent posters just look at it and say "Nah, I ain't going there". 

Which is a shame. 

El_Chapo always sums it up nicely, though.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Exactly. I guess Anark is too stupid to get it. He thinks using big words equals intelligence. It doesn't. There's no substitute for logic and common sense. All he's proven tonight is how much of an attention seeker and ego-maniac he is.


Actually Anark thought that other users are stupid and that they would fall for it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah, most of the older members realise the purpose this thread serves, only a select few have a problem.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Nah, most of the older members realise the purpose this thread serves, only a select few have a problem.


So, what is it then?

To help circumvent shit?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Bully, this thread started out as a parody and then became a random topic thread. It's simple really.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Actually Anark thought that other users are stupid and that they would fall for it.


It's just a pseudo-intellectual gimmick. Anyone can pull it off. Damien Sandow wannabe


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The champ?

What the fuck is this retarded bullshit?

I called you out, Anark, because you are truly a shit poster who thinks he is above everyone else, not because I apparently know you wont ignore it. I couldn't give two shits if you ignored it. I was not looking to make a thread responding to your same old PAY ATTENTION, SUMMER OF ANARK, YOU POST HERE BECAUSE I LET YOU LIVE, YOU CAN'T RUN WITH ME, phaggotry 8000 times in a row, it is just about time someone points you in the right direction and allows you to see how shitty you really are. Bully isn't a shitty poster. That is why I don't call him out.

PAY ATTENTION


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> So uhm... putting this aside, I just remembered something that was also posted in the Survivor Series Discussion.. Cena is 7-0 at the event, with 2 world title wins.. oh shi-


Records are made to be broken unk2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I just think it would be a bad idea to have Punk lose the belt tonight.

Unless, they're doing something completely out the blue and doing Cena/Rock at the Rumble, with Punk/Rock at WM or worse, Cena/Rock 3.

Just let Punk keep the belt and give us Rock/Punk. I will be let down if I don't see that.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Records are made to be broken unk2


All of the shit "going down" and you reply to his post?

Common dude. :rock4


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Records are made to be broken unk2














El Chapo said:


> I just think it would be a bad idea to have Punk lose the belt tonight.
> 
> Unless, they're doing something completely out the blue and doing Cena/Rock at the Rumble, with Punk/Rock at WM or worse, Cena/Rock 3.
> 
> Just let Punk keep the belt and give us Rock/Punk. I will be let down if I don't see that.



I still think that either way, somehow they are going to make Rock/Cena/Punk at Mania, with Punk going over after winning the Rumble even after he loses to Rock at the same PPV.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> The champ?
> 
> What the fuck is this retarded bullshit?
> 
> ...


:lmao I'm in your head big time, huh? Every time you close your eyes, there I am.

Keep dreaming that one day I'll put you over and post in your thread. you have no idea how many things are wrong with what you said. I'm just letting it stew. Don't worry, I'll be in there at some point. At the mo I'm just enjoying how stupid you are. But seriously though, I will SAVE your thread at some point.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lol 'put me over'.


Pretty sure I don't need the help of someone with such a high opinion of himself that he alone shares.

Get over yourself. I don't dream about ugly people.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

SAVE ME ANARK


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> lol 'put me over'.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I don't need the help of someone with such a high opinion of himself that he alone shares.
> ...


You reduced to that already?

Damn. Thought I might have a fight on my hands. Guess I shouldn't get excited when a fucking chump who thinks repeating the same boring insults to kobra860 for three months is some kind of game.

Raise your fucking game, chick. You're wasting my time with what you've offered so far.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> SAVE ME ANARK


Would have been an interesting scrap betwixt me and Cat but Bully thought he had what it takes to get involved. Now it's just another bunch of jobbers punching above their weight. Not a single one of them posted anything lol-worthy. Oh well.

It's a shame about Cat. She had a lot of potential.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Turning on me last night was the biggest mistake you could have made.

And sucking up to me in PM doesn't work either unk2


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Having in mind how crazy and different the world we live in is, I'll just say that I have no clue whether you guys are just "in character", "totally serious" or a bit of both. 

Most of the time. Yeah.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


> Would have been an interesting scrap betwixt me and Cat but Bully thought he had what it takes to get involved. Now it's just another bunch of *jobbers* punching above their weight. Not a single one of them posted anything lol-worthy. Oh well.
> 
> It's a shame about Cat. She had a lot of potential.


Maybe a bunch of *jobbers* respond because you post in the *jobbers* thread instead of the other thread about you unk

If this feud really has potential and you think you got what it takes then you 2 should battle it out in the Anark thread with nobody posting in the thread except of you two, the rest can post in the jobbers thread
Let's see this interesting scrap


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

When I think of Cat I think of Sable's theme.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It all started when he turned on me last night, then started trolling a whole heap of other posters as well, without much success. Now he's getting owned by Cat

Good times


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Turning on me last night was the biggest mistake you could have made.
> 
> And sucking up to me in PM doesn't work either unk2


Turning on you last night? Fuck you, Bully. It was Froot who turned on you, messaging me a screenshot of you pissing on the jobbers and calling them shit posters. I could have made something of it, but I didn't, and you can RS about that because he asked me and I didn't tell him.

You're just mad because I piss on your jobbers thread. But I don't think it should be closed, just moved to the Games and Trivia section.

Don't be jelly.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> I just think it would be a bad idea to have Punk lose the belt tonight.
> 
> Unless, they're doing something completely out the blue and doing Cena/Rock at the Rumble, with Punk/Rock at WM or worse, Cena/Rock 3.
> 
> Just let Punk keep the belt and give us Rock/Punk. I will be let down if I don't see that.


Punk is facing Rock, that's why he attacked him on Raw 1000 and if they never face off, then that was all for nothing in the grand scheme of things.



Zankman Jack said:


> All of the shit "going down" and you reply to his post?
> 
> Common dude. :rock4


What shit? An idiot trying to get himself 'over' on an online forum and arguing with petty insults and swelling his e-ego? It's a failed attempt at 'turning heel' which is sad as it is pathetic.



NoyK said:


> I still think that either way, somehow they are going to make Rock/Cena/Punk at Mania, with Punk going over after winning the Rumble even after he loses to Rock at the same PPV.


Punk isn't winning the Rumble, RYBACK is. We'll get Rocky/Cena II for the title (Cena wins a Chamber contender match), Show/Ryback for the WHC, and Punk will be facing, idk, Taker or Trips (or Austin 8*D )


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Verbal grenades, you throw inane - I _can't_ believe you'd stoop so low!

---



sXe_Maverick said:


> What shit? An idiot trying to get himself 'over' on an online forum and arguing with petty insults and swelling his e-ego? It's a failed attempt at 'turning heel' which is sad as it is pathetic.


Much better.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Turning on you last night? Fuck you, Bully. It was Froot who turned on you, messaging me a screenshot of you pissing on the jobbers and calling them shit posters. I could have made something of it, but I didn't, and you can RS about that because he asked me and I didn't tell him.
> 
> You're just mad because I piss on your jobbers thread. But I don't think it should be closed, just moved to the Games and Trivia section.
> 
> Don't be jelly.


Wrong. Here's you turning on me. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/644120-teh_taker-3.html#post12277867
I had no problem with you up until now. And Me and Froot sorted out our differences, it was nothing anyway. even though he's only 16, he appears to be more mature than you.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


> Turning on you last night? *Fuck you*, Bully. It was Froot who turned on you, messaging me a screenshot of you *pissing* on the jobbers and calling them *shit* posters. I could have made something of it, but I didn't, and you can RS about that because he asked me and I didn't tell him.
> 
> You're just mad because I *piss* on your jobbers thread. But I don't think it should be closed, just moved to the Games and Trivia section.
> 
> Don't be jelly.


You know that if this was not in the rants you would be banned for the words I bolded.
I know you will now respond with "if this is not in the rants I wouldn't post these words" but this is the point.
Would you open a thread for every user only to post fuck you? I guess not.
And why should it be moved to the games & trivia section only because you have a problem? I hate CZW and that is not wrestling for me but I don't click on this thread or tell the mods to remove it from the wrestling section only because I dislike it.
Nobody forces you to click on the jobbers thread


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, can't find a stream without lag to save my life.

I mean, I hear Brodus music but the video stutters.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Damn, can't find a stream without lag to save my life.
> 
> I mean, I hear Brodus music but the video stutters.


Brodus' music?

Gosh-golly, aren't I excited now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Damn, can't find a stream without lag to save my life.
> 
> I mean, I hear Brodus music but the video stutters.


Check your PM's Chap'.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I decided that I care more about Sunday Night Football ([email protected]) than I do the WWE Survivor Series Pay-Per-View. As a pro-wrestling fan, this is a sad day, as this used to be one of the "Big 4" can't miss shows. Now, I'll just download it & watch it later because I'm apathetic to the product. *sigh*


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I miss Trouble Trouble.

Good night guys.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Check your PM's Chap'.


Thanks, it works pretty good.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

But El Chapo is Trouble Trouble. Or do you just mean you miss the name


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Wrong. Here's you turning on me. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/644120-teh_taker-3.html#post12277867
> I had no problem with you up until now. And Me and Froot sorted out our differences, it was nothing anyway. even though he's only 16, he appears to be more mature than you.


Yeah, really turned on you there. What a cunt I am.

You've been waiting for this, haven't you? You want to be the big boy and it was working out fine for you, but there was one problem. You couldn't be the big new boy while I'm around.

Nice moves, fella. You got a good lot of people in your pocket.

Not me though. I still know you're the duckface pouting, buzzcut twat you are.




DualShock said:


> You know that if this was not in the rants you would be banned for the words I bolded.
> I know you will now respond with "if this is not in the rants I wouldn't post these words" but this is the point.
> Would you open a thread for every user only to post fuck you? I guess not.
> And why should it be moved to the games & trivia section only because you have a problem? I hate CZW and that is not wrestling for me but I don't click on this thread or tell the mods to remove it from the wrestling section only because I dislike it.
> Nobody forces you to click on the jobbers thread


Really can't be bothered to read your shit. Numpty try-outs are down the hall. Have a go. Make something of your life.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


> Really can't be bothered to read your shit. Numpty try-outs are down the hall. Have a go. Make something of your life.


I gave you an explanations why the jobbers thread exists in the rants section. If "can't be bothered to read your shit" is your way to say "valid points" or "I have no arguments to prove you wrong" then I'm fine with it.
And somebody who brags around how he owned people on a wrestlingforum during the summer is the last person who should say to someone to make something of his life


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Autumn isn't working out too well for you is it Anark?

You probably should have went into hibernation


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I know this is going to sound stupid as hell, but Anark, are you doing this just because there's no "Rants Boxing Bag" since Apocalypto, etc; are banned? :/
If that's the reason, it's not really something that's needed ya know...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Tonight has been an odd one, I'll admit that. I'm assuming that what has gone down tonight is not just a result of what I've posted tonight. This has been in the pipeline for a while, I'm assuming.

That link you have posted a few times, Bully, the one where I tell you and RS to stop sucking each other off, and it wasn't even RS - no fucking way is that a genuine reason for your new attitude toward me.

No fucking way.

Fess up.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> He obviously has you by the balls with his FEAR FACTOR.
> 
> Bitch ain't shit, proved it by getting beat on by two people, so he resorts to trying to recruit a large group to take on one of them because he can't fight his own battles.
> 
> ...



Oh, you terrible little jobbers (CMWit, ZJ & RS not included). You've dragged her down to your level.

Fool said i$e something or other, I don't even know what the twat is trying to say. She's about two foot tall next to him. I don't even think he noticed her.

I'm going to have to deal with being called a 'fucking pussy' and a 'bitch'. OH MY GOSH, 

Girl's wit is out of this world.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Tonight has been an odd one, I'll admit that. I'm assuming that what has gone down tonight is not just a result of what I've posted tonight. This has been in the pipeline for a while, I'm assuming.
> 
> That link you have posted a few times, Bully, the one where I tell you and RS to stop sucking each other off, and it wasn't even RS - no fucking way is that a genuine reason for your new attitude toward me.
> 
> ...


What "new attitude" I'm the same as I've always been you're the one who was throwing your weight around like a hero last night, you didn't get anywhere and in an act of desperation try to turn people against me. Pathetic. You've been defeated. Just admit it. Let this be a learning experience for you. You're not as good as you thought you were. And if we're being honest, you have always iritated me with that summer of anark, I'm the best blah blah bullshit that you've been plaguing on the forum. But this was the final straw.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> What "new attitude" I'm the same as I've always been you're the one who was throwing your weight around like a hero last night, you didn't get anywhere and in an act of desperation try to turn people against me. Pathetic. You've been defeated. Just admit it. Let this be a learning experience for you. You're not as good as you thought you were. *And if we're being honest, you have always iritated me with that summer of anark*, I'm the best blah blah bullshit that you've been plaguing on the forum. But this was the final straw.


You're dreamin'. 

And no, you're not the same as you always was. You might be a liar, but I'm a 

*TRUTH TELLER*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Quote me telling everyone that I'm the best.

You're so irate that you're even voting me in Mafia because your jimmies are so rustled.

Yeah, that's right, two year old meme is good enough for you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I just voted for you to rustle your jimmies even more. And it worked. Nothing I like better than a good meltdown. Why would I be mad I'm not the one who has been exposed and assraped on here. :rock4


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ. To whoever isn't watching and is going to watch later, prepare to mark out like hell at the Sheamus vs. Big Show match.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

True that, NoyK. I know I did.

Overall, I've enjoyed this PPV. Hence why I'm not too active here.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think I'm going to leave this thread before spoilers. Might go to the gym.

Laters guys.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Peace, hit them' weights hard, my turn tomorrow.



Spoiler: Survivor Series



DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE! :mark:


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

DEAN AMBROSE DEBUTED MOTHERFUCKERRRRRRRRRS OMGFGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

SETH ROLLINS #1 TREND OMFG


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

blur. said:


> _*Some marking out over Survivor Series*_



Spoiler Tags. :StephenA2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

There are already like 3 threads made with the spoiler right in the title.

People are just amazing.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ambrose will be a flop, mark my words. Looks like a fucking idiot as well.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not going to venture into the wrestling sections for a while, the Ambrose marks are going to be unbearable, not that I have anything against him.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

We'll see. 
:kurt


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lol you kinda feel for Roman Reigns though. Rollins and Ambrose trending amid huge fanfare, and Roman's just....the other guy.

Oh well, 365 days baby, BEST IN THE WORLD!!! unk2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Ambrose will be a flop, mark my words. Looks like a fucking idiot as well.


Honestly, I think the exact same thing. Everyone has boners because he is a new face to the company but he will get absolutely nowhere.

They will probably end up with Ambrose vs Ryback since Ryback is popular now and to get away from Punk so The Rock can come in and build a feud, if the Rock/Punk shit is even true.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Jesus, give Ambrose a chance ffs. the guy just debuted.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Not saying I wont give him a chance, I just have a feeling he will be wasted.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Cat, we'll just have to wait and see what they do with him. He's being doing shows/house shows for WWE for almost a year now, clearly if he was going to get wasted they would have just got rid of him in FCW.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope not. The stable he's in will likely be huge.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

IMO, Ryback will be squashing the 3. That or they will have the roles similar to what Ryder & Hawkins had with Edge. Main thing here is, this is to keep Punk with momentum and the belt for Royal Rumble and not make Ryback look completely weak. That was the best thing about their debut. It made the match better to me, not solely because of Ambrose. It could be any developmental talent.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

El Chapo said:


> IMO, Ryback will be squashing the 3. That or they will have the roles similar to what Ryder & Hawkins had with Edge. Main thing here is, this is to keep Punk with momentum and the belt for Royal Rumble and not make Ryback look completely weak. That was the best thing about their debut. It made the match better to me, not solely because of Ambrose. It could be any developmental talent.


Exactly what I'm thinking i honestly can't think of any other outcome other than Ryback getting payback on all 3.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Have hope.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree (Waz Pervis) with what El Chapo said. I can definitely see Ryback squashing all three at once, maybe at TLC?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I maintain hope that the product will get better. Tonight was a start.


However, I don't have any hope in Ambrose being the guy to make the product better, as some people want me to believe. People are calling this the second coming of Christ.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If the WWE hands all three of these guys to Ryback, then I'll be pretty pissed.

Which is of course what's going to happen.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Stop it! You guys are making me lose hope! I want Punk as WWE Champ, Ambrose as WHC, and Rollins and the other wrestler to be the Tag Team Champs. imagine that stable.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, Punk likely won't be champion after Royal Rumble, so there goes that. And Ziggler is definitely the next WHC, so there goes that.

Rollins and "the other wrestler", well maybe they can be WWE Tag Team Champions. I don't know who that other guy is and I already I'm not interested in anything he does.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

You_heard? said:


> Stop it! You guys are making me lose hope! I want Punk as WWE Champ, Ambrose as WHC, and Rollins and the other wrestler to be the Tag Team Champs. imagine that stable.


*sigh* son i think you should take a seat.

This might be a little hard to come to terms with...



blur said:


> ^ I think he was being sarcastic.


I know.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

^ I think he was being sarcastic.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I called it right RS and WAGG! Dean Ambrose debuted!!11111!!!!!oneoneone1111!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Well, Punk likely won't be champion after Royal Rumble, so there goes that. And Ziggler is definitely the next WHC, so there goes that.
> 
> Rollins and "the other wrestler", well maybe they can be WWE Tag Team Champions. I don't know who that other guy is and I already I'm not interested in anything he does.


Yeah I don't think Cole acknowledge the other wrestler. That said, I believe this stable will be very successful if not then I will lose hope in the WWE for creating a successful stable.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Roman Reigns is his name, son of Siki, 1 of the Samoans.

Seems like he'll end up like Afa, Jr.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> *sigh* son i think you should take a seat.
> 
> This might be a little hard to come to terms with...
> 
> ...


Talk to me.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't change my signature. 

I want to change to this and piss Ambrose fans off.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Signatures are off during PPV and RAW. Be back soon.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> I can't change my signature.
> 
> I want to change to this and piss Ambrose fans off.


This is art.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> Honestly, I think the exact same thing. Everyone has boners because he is a new face to the company but he will get absolutely nowhere.
> 
> They will probably end up with Ambrose vs Ryback since Ryback is popular now and to get away from Punk so The Rock can come in and build a feud, if the Rock/Punk shit is even true.


I find his indy work highly overrated. Oh, he says offensive things and is aggressive in ring. Wow, I'm hooked.

Ryback v Ambrose would make sense, and Reigns/Rollins will likely mix it up with Cena and idk, Miz, to keep Punk alone with Rock.



You_heard? said:


> Jesus, give Ambrose a chance ffs. the guy just debuted.


Nah. He just screams typical IWC wonderboy who amounts to absolute fuckall due to his inability to connect with the general populus.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

new sig

:kurt


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur is a good troll. trolls these day are fucking whack.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The amount of feuds within the last 24 hours is amazing.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Blur and his vanilla midgets. unk2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I find his indy work highly overrated. Oh, he says offensive things and is aggressive in ring. Wow, I'm hooked.
> 
> Ryback v Ambrose would make sense, and Reigns/Rollins will likely mix it up with Cena and idk, Miz, to keep Punk alone with Rock.
> 
> ...


I disagree. He has great mic skills and a good in ring performer. But, you know this already lol. That alone gives the guy a opportunity to shine.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone care to explain what happened between Cat and Anark when I was gone? 

And why is everyone turning on Anark now? Btw I had called this long back too. :kurt


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Spoiler: Please consider using more of these



For the benefit of those who _haven't_ seen the PPV yet.



Alternatively, discussion threads. Discussion threads everywhere.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Someone deletes my signature!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Meanie.

-70 karma


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:





Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Hello RS! Did you hearr? Dan...... Ambroze.. dibute next weeek.



Do I have everybody's attention now?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dean Ambrose marks at the end of Survivor Series:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm originally offended by that .gif. 

unk3


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And I fuckin quote :cole1



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Anyone care to explain what happened between Cat and Anark when I was gone?
> 
> And why is everyone turning on Anark now? Btw I had called this long back too. :kurt


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I truly cannot comprehend what went wrong given that there's four threads this spread across, so I will answer your question with simply:

It was a very shoddy heel turn.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:russo


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

No one made a heel turn, his gimmick/irl persona is just fucking pathetic and needed to be called out.

His ass was riddled with dick bullets in the thread I made for him so he posted that he 'didn't want to put me over by posting in my thread', only to make his own thread about me, then responded in my thread, and then sent me a PM letting me know he was going to sleep so I can 'get my digs in' before I obviously shiver with fear tomorrow after he responds.

DESPERATE PLEAS FOR RELEVANCE


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

LMAO @ dick bullets.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I bet that Noyk is loving the fact that somebody else is the whipping boy of rants right now.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Weird, somebody just "gray" repped me and called me a "******".


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK will fuck up again soon, it's a mathematical certainty


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

im out.

bai

:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> No one made a heel turn, his gimmick/irl persona is just fucking pathetic and needed to be called out.


I had already pointed it out to him that his gimmick had become stale during the so called "Summer Of Anark" period. So this "call out" had to happen some day. :kurt


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

I shouldn't have eaten that Mexican food


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I still dont get this. Out of all the wrestlers, why do we have Rey Mysterio on the forum's header?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

unk2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted By *AngryPhil's Green Rep:*
> Give me red now. Btw I'm the worst muahaha





> Originally Posted By *AngryPhil's Gray Rep: *
> I just shit myself. Can you help me clean it up?





AngryPhil said:


> Why areg people bitching about red rep?
> 
> I post straight up garbage and I don't get red repped nearly enough





blur said:


> unk2


AngryPhil trying to get dem red squares. :kane bama


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> AngryPhil trying to get dem red squares. :kane bama


It honesty perplexes me how I can post such useless and trivial bullshit and yet I only have one red square. People are getting red repped over signs and im blatantly being a douche and no success. It's quite interesting

By the way I really did shit myself...awkward....

Also I hope everyone is catching on the to irony here and if not on well...JOIN THE RED REP NATION


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

The idiotic thing is that you type that thing, then copy-paste it. Retarded. 

Take that Q song out of your signature, you're ruining his name and image.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™;12282666 said:


> And why is everyone turning on Anark now? Btw I had called this long back too. :kurt


Not really. That's nonsense, when you look at it, isn't it?




Keyser Söze said:


> I truly cannot comprehend what went wrong given that there's four threads this spread across, so I will answer your question with simply:
> 
> It was a very shoddy heel turn.


Heel turn? Don't make me chuckle. You PMd me trying to get me to turn on Bully and expose him as someone who shits on the jobbers in the chatbox.

I didn't, I turned on you instead because you acted like a shit-stirring coward.




Catalanotto said:


> No one made a heel turn, his gimmick/irl persona is just fucking pathetic and needed to be called out.
> 
> His ass was riddled with dick bullets in the thread I made for him so he posted that he 'didn't want to put me over by posting in my thread', only to make his own thread about me, then responded in my thread, and then sent me a PM letting me know he was going to sleep so I can 'get my digs in' before I obviously shiver with fear tomorrow after he responds.
> 
> DESPERATE PLEAS FOR RELEVANCE


Not really, when you read the thread, you'll see that apart from the numpties I have destroyed a few times before, most are commenting that they think I'm an okay poster and they don't really understand what's going on.

That's because your entire OP is full of shit. You don't even understand half the stuff you reference.

That's that, not intending to take over this thread with it.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

blur said:


> The idiotic thing is that you type that thing, then copy-paste it. Retarded.
> 
> Take that Q song out of your signature, you're ruining his name and image.


What I'm going to waste my time coming up with different shit for each person? Nahhhh

Haha take Q out? Never...actually there will come a time to replace him but only with A$AP 

Everything is purple


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dean ambrose debuted last night so by default beat ppv ever :troll. 

Being serious it was alright. Kind of wish I watched it live though 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Am downloading it now, taking fucking ages though. I'm avoiding the WWE section to not see spoilers, though I'm glad I saw Ambrose has finally debuted.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've avoided this thread because I wanted to avoid spoilers, however I'm here now. You still got a problem Anark? I notice you seem to grow balls when I'm away from the computer. We can either have it out here, or if you're worried the jobbers will pick on you, can create a new thread. Whatever you want. I'll even let you take the first shot.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I've avoided this thread because I wanted to avoid spoilers, however I'm here now. You still got a problem Anark? *I notice you seem to grow balls when I'm away from the computer*. We can either have it out here, or if you're worried the jobbers will pick on you, can create a new thread. Whatever you want. I'll even let you take the first shot.


:lmao You'd love that to be true. We can roll across multiple threads if you're that immature, but it'd be better to keep your humiliation to the relevant threads.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Bully did you enjoy the ending or you were all like "_meh_" ?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What the fuck. I read spoilers for SS because I thought nothing special is going to happen anyway but then this ending?! :striker


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

You didn't notice all the Ambrose sigs and threads?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just came online the first time since like 12 hours.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> NoyK will fuck up again soon, it's a mathematical certainty


Ya wanna bet about that? I'll throw in a pack of Iced Tea and my old Gameboy Color.


Anyway, has everyone here watched Survivor Series already? I don't want to spoil stuff.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm watching the Ziggler match right now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh so you've watched the Sheamus-Show match. That Electric Chair spot was fucking ace. :mark:

And the ending of the Ziggler match is going to be awesome and unexpected, that's all I have to say.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Great PPV.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello people

I am afraid to click on the Dean Ambrose thread in the wrestling section. I bet there is a huge jizz fest


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah I didn't even went to the WWE section yet. Well, here goes nothing


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What a day.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm only watching the last hour of the show. Ziggler match was okay the end was good. I hope now comes the main event. 
btw. the crowd seems to be rather good.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah the crowd's pretty decent


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bully, what happened between you and Anark? I thought you used to get along with him.

What happened that changed your opinion about him?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I marked for the pop Ziggler got.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Bully, what happened between you and Anark? I thought you used to get along with him.
> 
> What happened that changed your opinion about him?


Read over the shit, I'm sick of repeating myself.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DEAN AMBROSE!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Bully, what happened between you and Anark? I thought you used to get along with him.
> 
> What happened that changed your opinion about him?



http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/644120-teh_taker-3.html

Where it all started, I think.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> DEAN AMBROSE!!!


About damn time huh? :


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Deam Ambrose in a stable? They gonna fuck him up big time. But I'm still excited.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I picked the best time to miss a PPV. :agree:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah, me too. unk3


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Deam Ambrose in a stable? They gonna fuck him up big time. But I'm still excited.


Remember when Goldberg destroyed the West Texas ********? That will happen with Ambrose and posse when Ryback gets them, maybe even on this Raw show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ lee forever freaking cute. Can't wait for her to feud with Tamina.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Too bad the daughter of Vickie left WWE. Shaul (with her mother on her side) instead of Tamina would be so much better


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Remember when Goldberg destroyed the West Texas ********? That will happen with Ambrose and posse when Ryback gets them, maybe even on this Raw show


That would rumble my jumbo's pretty bad.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Remember when Goldberg destroyed the West Texas ********? That will happen with Ambrose and posse when Ryback gets them, maybe even on this Raw show


Brace yourself! the Ambrose Was Buried threads are coming regardless of whatever they do with him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DualShock said:


> Too bad the daughter of Vickie left WWE. Shaul (with her mother on her side) instead of Tamina would be so much better


Shaul must be feelin stupid right about now. Would have been a great debut for her, and a logical story line. AJ and Shaul had some history in FCW as well.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone find it funny that orton lost his first Traditional Survior Series match.

EDIT: NVM he lost to team DX


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

rton


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Bully, what happened between you and Anark? I thought you used to get along with him.
> 
> What happened that changed your opinion about him?


I made a joke he didn't get, or didn't want to get (was an obvious joke) and then he jumped on Cat's coat tails, said some banal comments and is now pretending he has won some kind of war.

It's only just begun, Bully, my old friend.

SS has finally downloaded so I'm going to go watch it. That should give Bully plenty of time to come up with another genuinely upset comeback that he'll end with a Rock smiley to hide his tears.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> rton


:heyman


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Rants...rants....rants....gotta love it. We be frendz...I hate u...I love you...heel turn....banning...quitting....rejoining...pretty much sums it up....lol

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:brock


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

would you watch american pyscho 2 RS, the Poster looks dope..


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

THERE IS NO AMERICAN PSYCHO 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My candy ass is being ignored. Does anybody have the link to the site for online WWE viewing?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> THERE IS NO AMERICAN PSYCHO 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0283877/

they actually made it bro.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

So much arguing and name calling. Why so serious? Can't we just get along? No? Well fuck you then! 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No you'e wrong. There is no such thing as American Psycho 2.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> No you'e wrong. There is no such thing as American Psycho 2.


nope. i am right, mila kunis stars in it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> My candy ass is being ignored. Does anybody have the link to the site for online WWE viewing?


http://wweo.net


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

legendmaker2 said:


> nope. i am right, mila kunis stars in it.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

What's up guys, aot of shit went down since I logged off. I'll read it all after watching SS


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

^
lol


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

^^potential battle to death matches?!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Trust me there is no AP2 and if there was a AP2 it would be the biggest piece of shit sequal of all time. 

*JUST SAY NO!*


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RevolverSnake said:


> Trust me there is no AP2 and if there was a AP2 it would be the biggest piece of shit sequal of all time.
> 
> *JUST SAY NO!*


legit there was, but like you said it was shit, mila kunis killed a dude with a condom in it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

For RevolverSnake AP2 is the Chris Benoit of movies


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

We were only talking about this the other day, one of the biggest abortions of a sequel of all time


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:russo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

When do we get a Dean Ambrose smiley?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> :russo


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Roided Aggression.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

rip benoit the wrestler.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

THAT AMBROSE. THAT ROLLINS.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What about Reigns? :vince3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> What about Reigns? :vince3


who?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

luther reigns?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Seems like he's the head of THAT STABLE. No me gusta


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> My candy ass is being ignored. Does anybody have the link to the site for online WWE viewing?


Wweo.net


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Would have been cool if Bray Wyatt was in that stable too

Anyway I'm going to bed. Night


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If they are an isolated three piece without Heyman/Punk, then Ambrose should be the voice. Reigns the brawn. Rollins the quickness.

However I can see Heyman doing all the talking for them though.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh my fucking god, Ambrose debuted :mark:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The third dude. With the Powerbomb.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Would have been cool if Bray Wyatt was in that stable too


THE WYATT FAMILY is his stable. 

Needed to be in caps because I'm looking forward to this stable so fucking much. Has the potential to maybe be my favourite group since The Ministry.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Isn't the Wyatt family just his sick imagination?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna be a hectic RAW, Rock vs Punk is still strong. A must not miss PPV. Anyways on topic, it may be a huge stable. Lesnar included. :heyman


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Punk presenting that new title tonight please.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i hope so that title has been shit looking for to long, bring back attitude era title please, mark out moment.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Punk presenting that new title tonight please.


Would be BOSS.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Isn't the Wyatt family just his sick imagination?


He's got two members already in Luke Harper and Erick Rowan.

It's like a mix of Raven's Flock and The Manson Family.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh okay, unfortunatley I haven't really payed attention to NXT.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Punk to open the show with a celebration. Champagne, suited up, half naked bitches, invites the new stable, presents the new title and starts to shoot on Rock. BOOK IT VINCE.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think we will ever see Punk wearing a suit in WWE. unk3


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Punk to open the show with a celebration. Champagne, suited up, half naked bitches, invites the new stable, presents the new title and starts to shoot on Rock. BOOK IT VINCE.


I would like that.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Though I think he wore Vince's suit that day.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea, looks a bit too big for him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Punk to open the show with a celebration. Champagne, suited up, half naked bitches, invites the new stable, presents the new title and starts to shoot on Rock. BOOK IT VINCE.


Would be great viewing for sure.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Does anybody else think Punk's head and title look photoshopped in his WWE pics?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Punk to open the show with a celebration. Champagne, suited up, half naked bitches, invites the new stable, presents the new title and starts to shoot on Rock. BOOK IT VINCE.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dollar Tree? Are you fucking kidding me?!:cuss:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dollar on a tree match? :russo


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

It's funny how Punk got the World Heavyweight title taken away from him in 2009 because of a dispute with Undertaker over not wearing a suit to press events. "Didn't look like a true champion" or some shit.

Now he's the one calling the shots.

Would actually be intriguing to see a thread which compares the similarities to Undertaker and Punk.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hm. Hm.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I've just read the results and I'm yet to watch the PPV. My wifi's outta order so I tried to steal my neighbour's only to realise that his wifi is out of order too. Fuck!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I've just read the results and I'm yet to watch the PPV. My wifi's outta order *so I tried to steal my neighbour's only to realise that his wifi is out of order too. Fuck!*


Ugh gotta hate that shit.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

People are always talking about how Bully is the leader of the jobbers. So he is like our Megatron and I think it is time to pull a Starscream. :cena2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw my prediction was right WAGG. Told ya Dan Ambroz was going to diibyut this week. :kurt

I hope he doesn't end up on NXT next week as you predicted though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Btw my prediction was right WAGG. Told ya Dan Ambroz was going to diibyut this week. :kurt
> 
> I hope he doesn't end up on NXT next week as you predicted though.


But if that's the case, he'll only debut again. :vince2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw who is that Roman Reigns guy? I didn't watch NXT since two odd months and I haven't heard any of him before. Is he any good? I'd have rather had only Seth Rollins and Dan Ambroz to debut last night.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He looks cool, but I have no clue. When I first logged in earlier, I thought it was only Dean that debuted, but then I saw Rollins and some other dude who I have no clue of mentioned as well.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm. And I hope they change his ring name, Roman Reigns sounds terrible.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

can't think of anything better tbh.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah lol. But still.. Roman Reigns? Really? unk2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> You actually liked that name? unk2


Well, I don't mind it...lol minus the reigns part. My creative juices ain't running today


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


>


Not sure if turned on or turned off.  :lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

They're awful at ring names nowadays. Btw aren't the wrestlers allowed to have their desired ring names or does the creative or some other department come up with it?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Think they both come to an agreement, like with their theme music. And quite possibly their catch phrases as well.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Would "Blitz" make a good name for a wrestler?

Just dawned on me as a massive epiphany in Spanish today


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Keyser Söze said:


> Would "Blitz" make a good name for a wrestler?
> 
> Just dawned on me as a massive epiphany in Spanish today


Comes off as a jobber name. Add a "the" in it and it's ME material.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like a TNA name.

"What the hell is The Blitz doing in the impact zone!?"


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Actually it doesn't matter how horrible some names are, cause they end up growing on us anyway lol.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Crimson would make a decent ring name btw :troll


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Fair enough, been thinking up a bunch of names for my league of CAW characters:

*Rhonan McSavage* (Midget Scotsman in a kilt. Most likely a crack addict)
*Jimmy Henderson* (Drunken Scotsman in tights. Dances to the ring like Brian Kendrick)
*Greg Phoenix* (Amateur Wrestler with Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)
*Candy* (7 foot tall, muscular girl, clad in a bright pink MVP suit and mask)
*Poseidon* (Face-painted dude, that loves violence to the point he has the ability to turn heels face out of sympathy from the crowd)
*Leviathan* (Gothic Steroid Abuser)
*Blitz* (Masked AND Face-painted dude, that blends lucha libre with an ultraviolent hardcore style)
*Chris and Jesse Fox* ("Identical" Twins, both buff, with one being tall, and the other short)
*Ethan McManus* (Black Triple H)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Crimson would make a decent ring name btw :troll


GOAT name. 8*D

Leviathan is pretty cool. Seems good for a monster heel.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

In an old WWE game a few years ago, me and me housemates created a load of lads with rock band names. Brian Maiden, Fred Zeppelin, Jeff Leppard etc.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Don Key

Walks around in expensive fabrics made out of exotic animals. When he's about to finish someone off he gets pumped up, yells HEE HAW and does a backwards "Super Donkey Kick" to da face.

#thefuture


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:russo


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> GOAT name. 8*D
> 
> Leviathan is pretty cool. Seems good for a monster heel.


:batista3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A$AP said:


> Don Key
> 
> Walks around in expensive fabrics made out of exotic animals. When he's about to finish someone off he gets pumped up, yells HEE HAW and does a backwards "Super Donkey Kick" to da face.
> 
> #thefuture


"THE WINNER OF THIS MATCH...AAAANNNND NEEEEWWWW WWE CHAMP...DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNN KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY"

Have the whole crowd chanting HEE HAW HEE HAW CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP

:lol


Marty Vibe said:


> :batista3


:kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Mr Meki is a ME name. Mr Meki JUST ENDED THE STREAK!!!11


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> "THE WINNER OF THIS MATCH...AAAANNNND NEEEEWWWW WWE CHAMP...DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNN KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY"
> 
> Have the whole crowd chanting HEE HAW HEE HAW CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP
> 
> ...


I just imagine JR commentating.

"OH MY GOD DONKEY KICK DONKEY KICK DONKEY KICK. BY GAWD HE JUST TORE HIS HEAD OFF WITH THAT DONKEY KICK KING. HEE HAW KING. HEE HAW. THIS CROWD IS LOVING IT."

One of his trademarks would be stealing finishers and naming it something retarded. DONKAGREE. DONKAGREE. DONKAGREE, KING.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Everyone getting along? 

Good to see.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

If all else fails, I will take responsibility for this section imploding, due to my sudden urge for cowardly shit-stirring.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Everyone getting along?
> 
> Good to see.


Imma gonna call someone varrry soon....b-ware

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DAT TROUBLMAKER FROOT

nah it's all good was just attempted to be used as leverage against me. Didn't work. This section is still thriving and all's good in the hood :rock4


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think it's imploded, and though what you did was pretty shitty imo, the row was going to happen regardless of that. Bully can confirm that or not. But it's just another feud. I admit it's a bit odd as I got on well with him and I still think he's an alright fella, but I have to defend myself.



BULLY said:


> nah it's all good was just attempted to be used as leverage against me. Didn't work. This section is still thriving and all's good in the hood :rock4


Not intending to start it up in here, but Bully, I kept it quiet because I backed you up with that. It was only after you turned on me that I said it would make the jobbers turn against you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> I don't think it's imploded, and though what you did was pretty shitty imo, the row was going to happen regardless of that. Bully can confirm that or not. But it's just another feud. I admit it's a bit odd as I got on well with him and I still think he's an alright fella, but I have to defend myself.


The whole reason he sent you that screenie in the first place was because he could see you were going after me, and to provide you with ammo. and you say you were defending yourself, but you were the one throwing the early punches. I have already provided proof of that.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Almost time...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Peace has been restored in Jobbervill


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmmm, things seem a lot less hostile in this thread...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> The whole reason he sent you that screenie in the first place was because he could see you were going after me, and to provide you with ammo. and you say you were defending yourself, but you were the one throwing the early punches. I have already provided proof of that.


The cocksucking joke again? Everyone who saw it knows it was a joke. We even laughed about it in that very thread when I realised it was Andre and not RS.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Not really backing Anark up but that RS and Bully joke was not really 'throwing a punch'


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Peace has been restored in Jobbervill


Nor so much...I have to take issue with...CMWit...this old guy although handsome and funny has been really cookin my jamies... he misses out on the big feuds...well old man you got yourself a FEUD!!!! Prepare to be owneddage!!!!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> The cocksucking joke again? Everyone who saw it knows it was a joke. We even laughed about it in that very thread when I realised it was Andre and not RS.


No, I mean when you came in here. Why do you think he sent you the screenshot if he didn't think you were coming after me?

I'm not referring to the cocksucking joke for those playing at home that's just where it started and escalated from there


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah fuck that CM Wit guy, go own him CM Wit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Keyser Söze said:


> *Candy* (7 foot tall, muscular girl, clad in a bright pink MVP suit and mask)


O____O I'm so not going to sleep tonight.

So cutting the tension that's breaking the peace around here;

I might have to start wearing glasses









And I also might go back to my colored/bolded posts like I used to do before I got in Rants. I don't know, it might rustle Rush's jimmies :side:


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

All he does is get along with everybody...doesn't talk shit it rants...fuck you, you good lookin mutha fucka...imma gonna kick your arse....

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> All he does is get along with everybody...doesn't talk shit it rants...fuck you, you good lookin mutha fucka...imma gonna kick your arse....
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> O____O I'm so not going to sleep tonight.
> 
> So cutting the tension that's breaking the peace around here;
> 
> ...


COLOR


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> O____O I'm so not going to sleep tonight.
> 
> So cutting the tension that's breaking the peace around here;
> 
> ...


Who left the gate open?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> COLOR


Yeah that's exactly the one I was thinking about. I'll probably go back to that when I get home later, that or dark red. I don't know, I like colored fonts. Not stuff like this though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol shit is still going down?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> No, I mean when you came in here. Why do you think he sent you the screenshot if he didn't think you were coming after me?
> 
> I'm not referring to the cocksucking joke for those playing at home that's just where it started and escalated from there


But that was what you posted as 'proof' that I 'came at you'. You're changing the story more often than Vince McMahon.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rewatching this piece later on. Compelling.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is like Sheamus vs Del Rio of WF


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> But that was what you posted as 'proof' that I 'came at you'. You're changing the story more often than Vince McMahon.


Do you have any reading comprehension at all? Jupes asked me to link him to where the turn "started" it only got worse from there. I didn't turn on you for no reason. You were just being a dickbag because you were drunk. Stop playing innocent.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Do you have any reading comprehension at all? Jupes asked me to link him to where the turn "started" it only got worse from there. I didn't turn on you for no reason. You were just being a dickbag because you were drunk. Stop playing innocent.


Yes I have. I read that you posted 'proof' of me 'coming at you'. That post was your proof. That's already been exposed as nothing though, so now you'll try and twist things around. Well, take your time. I'll be back around tomorrow and I'll have a nose through whatever you come up with next.

Loved the links in the proper flaming thread btw. Cracked myself up a few times. Cheers for that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

To this point, I still don't know what you 2 are arguing about. But don't explain it to me. If I want to know I'll go read everything, but I highly doubt that will happen. lol


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> To this point, I still don't know what you 2 are arguing about. But don't explain it to me. If I want to know I'll go read everything, but I highly doubt that will happen. lol


It's just whining to be honest. I don't have a problem with either of this guys but this 'feud' was utterly pointless.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

CMWit said:


> All he does is get along with everybody...doesn't talk shit it rants...fuck you, you good lookin mutha fucka...imma gonna kick your arse....
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


Screw you, you sexy stallion, I am tired of you just coming in here with your logical posts, fuck off!!! :evil::cheer:gun::shocked::cuss:(Y)


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Screw you, you sexy stallion, I am tired of you just coming in here with your logical posts, fuck off!!! :evil::cheer:gun::shocked::cuss:(Y)


Yeah I'm with CMWit here. CMWit you have been acting like a prick lately


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

NoyK said:


> O____O I'm so not going to sleep tonight.
> 
> So cutting the tension that's breaking the peace around here;
> 
> ...


Fucking off completely is also another option. 
The forumwide reception to that option would be great.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

_In New York City, Brandon's carefully cultivated private life -- which allows him to indulge his sexual addiction -- is disrupted when his sister Sissy arrives unannounced for an indefinite stay._

That sounds kinda interesting.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who let Noyk back in here?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> _In New York City, Brandon's carefully cultivated private life -- which allows him to indulge his sexual addiction -- is disrupted when his sister Sissy arrives unannounced for an indefinite stay._
> 
> That sounds kinda interesting.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Screw you, you sexy stallion, I am tired of you just coming in here with your logical posts, fuck off!!! :evil::cheer:gun::shocked::cuss:(Y)


Oh sure took you long enough to respond Gumby...go have sex with your beautiful wife, you handsome bastard...go screw


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> _In New York City, Brandon's carefully cultivated private life -- which allows him to indulge his sexual addiction -- is disrupted when his sister Sissy arrives unannounced for an indefinite stay._
> 
> That sounds kinda interesting.












You would like this film. Pretty sure


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just add it to the watchlist unk


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Just read through all of the Anark thread by Cat. Fuck that gave me a headache.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

MrMeki said:


>


aw shit. just for a moment I thought there is finally a bateman smiley.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I like A.J. Lee more with the more naysayers & haters she gets on here. I think it's funny. People get really upset over this whole affair storyline.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Because it's a shitty storyline.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> It's just whining to be honest. I don't have a problem with either of this guys but this 'feud' was utterly pointless.


It brought some fun to Rants tbh.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Because it's a shitty storyline.


That's half the fun! You're talking to a guy that purposely watches terrible movies, like Poultrygeist: Night of the Chicken Dead, with groups of 10-15 people. Wrestling is _fun_ partially because of how silly it is.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Samoon said:


> It brought some fun to Rants tbh.


I wasn't active at the moment when it was happening so I didn't read all of it. But the beginning of it and the end seem pretty lame.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I like A.J. Lee more with the more naysayers & haters she gets on here. I think it's funny. People get really upset over this whole affair storyline.


Holy shit, someone actually enjoys that storyline besides me? High five.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

@CMWit, I have to apologize, I lost my mind today, I have given myself a 3 second ban frmo Rants in order to gather my thoughts, I hope I can be forgiven by you and when I return to Rants I hope we can once again be friends!!! I love you!!!!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That Del Rio German Suplex at SS was a fucking beauty.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Not as beautiful as a win for Ziggler. rton


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Not as beautiful as a win for Ziggler. rton


Pretty much confirms his Cash-In at TLC.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Will attempt a download when I fall into my slumber, then hopefully have the second part of the rar file downloaded before school.

Thus far, the main event is all I'm aware of, so hooray for temporary naivety.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

One the one hand I think it would be better if they wait till after wm for the cash in but on the other hand it would be good to see Ziggler in one of the main event matches.

> implying the WHC is not going to be the opener again. :fella


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I would open WM with Cara vs Rey.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

It's amazing how something that was once one of the most prestigious championships in professional wrestling, from NWA to WCW, has essentially been demoted to the mid-card.

I would open WM with JUSTIN GABRIEL'S first singles championship win.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I would open WM with the divas match.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> I would open WM with *the* divas match.


Inadvertent Genius.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I would open MANIA with Cena's heel turn, and end MANIA with Orton's heel turn. (Y)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I would close WM with the divas match just to witness THEM REACTIONS.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That would be _terrible_. The only way Orton should be in a Wrestlemania is if he and Ryback both get counted out in an "I Quit" match.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> Inadvertent Genius.


Wait, what?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I would open MANIA with Cena's heel turn, and end MANIA with Orton's heel turn. (Y)


I would open Mania with Cena's heel turn and end Mania with Cena's face turn:cena3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Asenath said:


> That would be _terrible_. The only way Orton should be in a Wrestlemania is if he and Ryback both get counted out in an "I Quit" match.


And a swerve over here, and a swerve over there here a swerve there a swerve everywhere a swerve SWERVE!!!.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> Wait, what?


It doesn't matter.

You're adorable. ¦3


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You're still mad about me correcting your silly spelling error? Learn the difference between peace and piece lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DualShock said:


> I would open Mania with Cena's heel turn and end Mania with Cena's face turn:cena3












Would be me in the audience.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn she's hot. (Y)


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

CMWit said:


> @CMWit, I have to apologize, I lost my mind today, I have given myself a 3 second ban frmo Rants in order to gather my thoughts, I hope I can be forgiven by you and when I return to Rants I hope we can once again be friends!!! I love you!!!!


Tell your grandpa that a random dude on the internet thanks him for his services


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RAW starts in one hour right?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You know it does.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> RAW starts in one hour right?


Damn skippy-hippy. God, I haven't been this excited for a RAW in such a long time, holy crap.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm excited to. I am drinking beer to this RAW.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I posted it in the Raw thread and I post it here, Paul Heyman should this time mock the heart attack of all Ambrose marks who watched him finally debut at Survivor series


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Need. more. Ambrose.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Feed me more Ambrose


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I kinda hope Ambrose doesn't get fed to Ryback


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Phew, finally got my wifi fixed. Will be watching Survivor Series in some time. How was Raw btw?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

This thread needs more pics of Julie Benz.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Benz was annoying as fuck in Dexter.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Guy next to me is sleeping through the lecture


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just finished watching Raw. Good episode.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The 2 Raw shows after the senate crap were great. We have to wait 2-3 more weeks to see if this all is a coincidence that the great shows started with the end of the ol witch Linda


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Loved Paul Heymans little speil about the attitude era and Titus O Neal was hilarious. "Washrag" 

I don't think the attitude era will come back but I think they'll take PG as far as it can go, where before it was almost G.5

I don't think it's an accident that they waited until now to debut Ambrose. I'd rather he was on his own, but I'm sure he will break free of the stable eventually. Just want him to get some mic time, I guess it could be a good way of putting over the other guys as well.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

If a Dolph Ziggler can make it by starting in a male cheerleader group then Ambrose can sure make it in a 3 man stable stable that looks a lot edgier.
To be honest I really started to hate Ambrose, not because of him personally, it was because of the annoying Ambrose marks who started to talk about him in every third thread.
I even wished at one moment that they would give him a Man O War, Eugene or Doink The Clown gimmick only to see the reaction in this forum


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning
Although it's 4:20 PM on my watch


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Morning
> Although it's 4:20 PM on my watch


10:16 in the a.m. here in Boston


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

DualShock said:


> If a Dolph Ziggler can make it by starting in a male cheerleader group then Ambrose can sure make it in a 3 man stable stable that looks a lot edgier.
> To be honest I really started to hate Ambrose, not because of him personally, it was because of the annoying Ambrose marks who started to talk about him in every third thread.
> I even wished at one moment that they would give him a Man O War, Eugene or Doink The Clown gimmick only to see the reaction in this forum


Because of stupid marks I don't like the rock that much anymore. :hhh


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

CMWit said:


> 10:16 in the a.m. here in Boston


So many timezones, so many countries
WF unites the world


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

USA is the world. :vince2


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

bama


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally watched the PPV and the Raw following it, both were pretty damn good!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Quiet in here today huh? No arguing for at least an hour now...


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

^ Not sent from your fucking phone this time?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome Car.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RAW was pretty decent, barring that Hornswoggle/Khali segment. Everything else was pretty good, Cena kissing AJ and injuring himself generated one of the biggest crashes in this forum :lol
Not sure if it was Cena with top-notch selling, or he injured himself for real. And it would be awesome if someone was taking a dump in the bathroom Dolph and Cena destroyed.

Ambrose & Company didn't evolve much today, expected at least a promo or something. Guess they're saving it for next week.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> ^ Not sent from your fucking phone this time?


work project on holiday hold so can use work pc to fuck around



RevolverSnake said:


> Awesome Car.


It's my dream car, 68 Dodge Charger, funny thing is this is a pic from_ Germany_ -noticed the palte-


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Good morning. 

I know that autumn is a natural process and necessary for life on earth and all that. But why does it have to get so cold?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I know that autumn is a natural process and necessary for life on earth and all that. But why does it have to get so cold?


So we can dress those fancy Autumn/Winter clothes. And do some night camping with friends, hanging around the firewood. Trust me, it's ace :

Better than Summer, where no matter how slim your clothes are, you still walk around all sweaty and stuff. I swear going to the beach is the only good thing about the summer.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

_Dexter_ was amazing.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Wait, am I the only one who likes cold weather?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I also like cold weather, I hate summer tbh.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I love the snow.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm the exact opposite. I'm a greenhouse tomato. The first sign of frost and I'm like, to hell with this - I'm going to bed until April.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

What's up guys. I'm watching Raw atm


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I love the snow.


I haven't seen snow since I was 4 years old and traveled to Germany on vacation, and I barely remember anything 

RS, how would you rate this week's Dexter episode? I'm thinking on skipping something to watch it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The temperature over here has been around 19° since the past 5-6 days, just loving it. :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I haven't seen snow since I was 4 years old and traveled to Germany on vacation, and I barely remember anything
> 
> RS, how would you rate this week's Dexter episode? I'm thinking on skipping something to watch it.


Snow is just awesome. :kurt

I would rate it 8/10 there is a Isaac/Dexter scene which has to be easily one of the top 5 scenes of the season so far. But the rest was also pretty good. And oh my the preview for next week. That is going to be awesome!.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Snow is evil. I moved from a place that gets an inch or two once a winter to a place where knee-high snow is the standard course of affairs. I thought I was going to die. That experiment lasted one winter, and I'm pretty resistant to moving anywhere farther north than Missouri now. 

I need a new book series to start in on while I wait until January. I guess I'll shake down the book thread.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish we had that much snow.

And American Psycho is a very good book.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I would rate it 8/10 there is a Isaac/Dexter scene which has to be easily one of the top 5 scenes of the season so far. But the rest was also pretty good. And oh my the preview for next week. That is going to be awesome!.


Thanks man. I'll give it a watch. (Y)



Asenath said:


> Snow is evil. I moved from a place that gets an inch or two once a winter to a place where knee-high snow is the standard course of affairs. I thought I was going to die. That experiment lasted one winter, and I'm pretty resistant to moving anywhere farther north than Missouri now.
> 
> I need a new book series to start in on while I wait until January. I guess I'll shake down the book thread.


If I had snow that deep, I would jump from the roof of my house to the ground. Always dreamed of doing that someday. Well if all goes well, I might be moving to NY next year around this time, so maybe I shall 


--




Spoiler: something not that relevant, but still a bit interesting



What happened?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not really in a Bret Easton Ellis mood. There's only so much thoughtless cruelty and wanton misanthropy I can deal with. I'm just killing time until the last book of the Wheel of Time comes out. 

Snakeface, I have so many feelings about that series being over. I started the first book in 7th grade, and now I'm 32. I've been reading those novels for almost 2/3rds of my life.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

We can get about 7-8 inches of snow per storm, a good storm can drop 1-2 in per hour


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Spoiler: something not that relevant, but still a bit interesting
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?


Justice.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I miss him already.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Can we get a perm ban on Apodyclickto?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Humbled is temporary right? Why couldn't he get moroned?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, just couldn't keep my eyes open while watching RAW.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I didn't watch it at all. unk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Still no change yet, but it's coming, just gotta wait...for a bit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Can we get a perm ban on Apodyclickto?



Who?











:troll




A$AP said:


> Humbled is temporary right? Why couldn't he get moroned?


Nah, the name doesn't matter. Sheamus got Humbled permanently for example.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:cena


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Damn, just couldn't keep my eyes open while watching RAW.


I fell right asleep on the sofa as I was watching last night. I woke up just in time to see Dean & Seth & that other guy dump Ryback on his ass through the announce table. I was ok with that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Asenath said:


> I fell right asleep on the sofa as I was watching last night. I woke up just in time to see Dean & Seth & that other guy dump Ryback on his ass through the announce table. I was ok with that.


Usually something like that happens to me, but not this time. I slept right through the night. lol


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I enjoyed everything I watched on Raw.....because I skipped through shit like Khali and Hornswoggle dancing


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

A$AP said:


> Humbled is temporary right? Why couldn't he get moroned?


That's what I thought before but someone set me straight and said it doesn't make a difference. According to whoever it was either title can be used for either temp or perm bans. There's an occasional Dumbass out there as well.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, almost 16000.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Irrelevant question. Where do you see how many posts each member has in this thread?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MrMeki said:


> I enjoyed everything I watched on Raw.....because I skipped through shit like Khali and Hornswoggle dancing


Geez, really can't understand why Khali is still on people's screens. And he was the ME for SD last week. fpalm.

@MrMeki the number link beside the thread.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Geez, really can't understand why Khali is still on people's screens. And he was the ME for SD last week. fpalm.


He's like their back-up plan. Whoops haven't used him for a month and we're to lazy to think of something. Just throw the giant into the ME, they will like it :vince


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Irrelevant question. Where do you see how many posts each member has in this thread?


here.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> here.


Thanks. IM MOVIN UP DA RANKZ


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Geez, really can't understand why Khali is still on people's screens. And he was the ME for SD last week. fpalm


Simple logic actually. Big Show knocking a giant out would just make him more dominating and menacing or more threatening in the eyes of kids and some casuals.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

1759. Suck on that, Wesker. :vince3


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It says 16000 replies yet this is the 15999th reply?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

16000th poster :hb


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I've just got 211 lol



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> *Who Posted?*
> 
> 1. BULLY: 170
> 2. RevolverSnake: 126
> ...


I was once among the top 10. Those were the days..


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

16000th you fool


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> 16000th poster :hb


This aint Youtube, go away :hhh


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™;12290650 said:


> I've just got 211 lol
> 
> 
> 
> I was once among the top 10. Those were the days..



Ehh miss those days where we all were cool, no flamefest everywhere. I still think it's eventually going to happen 

If this thread eventually reaches 100000 replies, there has to be a 'nostalgia' superpost in it


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Was just going through a few pages and..



RevolverSnake said:


> I hate you.


:batista3













I hate you too :batista4


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Ehh miss those days where we all were cool, no flamefest everywhere. I still think it's eventually going to happen


Btw our lame photoshop attemps will never be forgotten. :kurt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Btw our lame photoshop attemps will never be forgotten. :kurt


Haha yeah those are in history, no matter what. And those were made in paint+gimp, I was still a newbie in it back then too in image editing. But I think that the fact they looked terrible is what made them great :lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Good times


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I have checked the rants section since the Waz thread. Without posting for some reason.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw I was watching an episode of Totally Busted on Playboy TV some time back and I just came across Candice Michelle over there. I had no idea she did these shows, I was only aware of those few photoshoots she did for them. An amazing body she's got :yum:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:austin


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn with over 600 posts I am 6th? Shit I had no idea...


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> This aint Youtube, go away :hhh


lol didn't think anybody would catch that one.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder if I can top Bully someday.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Just need 24 more posts to climb another step on that ladder. RKO Peep, I'm coming for you *****! :kurt


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so lonely, someone be my friend please?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Why so Raging?

Edit: You guys like my Christmas sweater?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Because he sucks.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

It's true, I suck big time.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I would wear that sweater just to be ironic, if it came in a V neck.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Why so Raging?
> 
> Edit: You guys like my Christmas sweater?


Sweaters of Destruction


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RS be nice to the new people, lol

Raging are you truly new???

TBH I hate sweaters


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Raging Eboue said:


> I'm so lonely, someone be my friend please?


Aren't you the guy who once posted that Cena should win the US Title and then bring back the spinner?

EDIT: Yeah it was indeed you.



Raging Eboue said:


> Yes he should win it and then bring back the spinner belt.


This post speaks volumes about you. :kurt
Welcome to this section anyway.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

And you should feel bad for it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Aren't you the guy who once posted that *Cena should win the US Title and then bring back the spinner*?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Crimson 3:16&#153;;12290745 said:


> Just need 24 more posts to climb another step on that ladder. RKO Peep, I'm coming for you *****! :kurt


Good luck with that


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sorry Raging E. Please forgive me.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking eh, Thanksgiving is almost here and I have to cook for both families, yee haw!!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I like Raging Eboue
You can be our friend


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

DualShock said:


>


Fixed :kurt


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gentlemen.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Fucking eh, Thanksgiving is almost here and I have to cook for both families, yee haw!!


OMG, I know right? We were going to do a small chicken, but then I invited people who didn't have anywhere to go, and I actually have to attempt a turkey now.

PBS had a recipe for Pumpkin Macaroni and Cheese. Think I should try it?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Fixed :kurt


What went wrong in my post?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What's going on, Mr. Shion?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning, SonoShion!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

^Not a Gentlemen. :kurt


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The fake moustache isn't fooling anyone is it?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

DualShock said:


> What went wrong in my post?


Instead of putting the link to my avatar in those image tags, you put the link to my profile. Happens. :sincarabotchsmiley


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> OMG, I know right? We were going to do a small chicken, but then I invited people who didn't have anywhere to go, and I actually have to attempt a turkey now.
> 
> PBS had a recipe for Pumpkin Macaroni and Cheese. Think I should try it?


I'm doing a 20lb bird, as well as all the other fixins...

Not a huge pumpkin fan myself but give it a try...


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> :sincarabotchsmiley


Why doesn't this smiley appear? Oh look, Cara botched his smiley too :kurt :kurt :kurt


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I'm doing a 20lb bird, as well as all the other fixins...
> 
> Not a huge pumpkin fan myself but give it a try...



Have any turkey tips for the first time roaster?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Have any turkey tips for the first time roaster?


cover that baby up w/tin foil, don't over baste, as you'll dry it out if you open the oven too many times, let the tin foil cover help w/basting, and cook the stuffing seperatly, not in the bird


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Asenath said:


> The fake moustache isn't fooling anyone is it?


I thought it was real. :draper


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> cover that baby up w/tin foil, don't over baste, as you'll dry it out if you open the oven too many times, let the tin foil cover help w/basting, and cook the stuffing seperatly, not in the bird


Ah, yes. If I have learned nothing from Alton Brown, I have learned that stuffing is the Devil.



RevolverSnake said:


> I thought it was real. :draper


Cover. Blown.

Woe.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Time to go to bed. Night guys.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ni-night!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Ah, yes. If I have learned nothing from Alton Brown, I have learned that stuffing is the Devil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone does this but I do, I tend to rub evoo over the bird then season, I don't have time to brine so I just season it w/some spices and evoo


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sleep thight, Crimson. :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Sleep thight, Crimson. :kurt


You mean _tight_, right? :kurt


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Not everyone does this but I do, I tend to rub evoo over the bird then season, I don't have time to brine so I just season it w/some spices and evoo


Do you prefer the olive oil over, say, butter? Or is it just because that is the fat on hand?

OK, people. Kurt Angle's head is giving me the wiggins.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

You mean these heads?

:kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt



Yeah, they're good :kurt


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Aren't you the guy who once posted that Cena should win the US Title and then bring back the spinner?
> 
> EDIT: Yeah it was indeed you.
> 
> ...


Haha that's brilliant, I didn't think anyone saw that let alone thought I was being serious.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> You mean _tight_, right? :kurt


:kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Do you prefer the olive oil over, say, butter? Or is it just because that is the fat on hand?
> 
> OK, people. Kurt Angle's head is giving me the wiggins.


I prefer evoo over butter, butter burns quicker than oil and the skin can get too crusty w/butter


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Time to watch some Dr. House in german free tv. unk


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I prefer evoo over butter, butter burns quicker than oil and the skin can get too crusty w/butter


I guess I'll just have to put butter in EVERYTHING ELSE.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing really. Meh, Dr.House.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I guess I'll just have to put butter in EVERYTHING ELSE.


lol, that a good thing, what else you got going for dinner? 
I am doing 3 stuffings, mashed potatoes (gluten free), green bean cassarole (also gluten free), corn, cherry pie & a chocolate trifle


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Got back from school parents evening a while ago. Majority of things considered, went well. The over-arking theme throughout almost all of the sitdowns, however, was that 1/2 to about 3/4 of homework was either incomplete or failed to meet a deadline.

Seriously, fuck this website.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> lol, that a good thing, what else you got going for dinner?
> I am doing 3 stuffings, mashed potatoes (gluten free), green bean cassarole (also gluten free), corn, cherry pie & a chocolate trifle


Cornbread dressing, pumpkin mac & cheese, mashed potatoes, sweet potato casserole, green beans almondine (which is 99% less fancy than it sounds, but I would hate to put cream of mushroom soup on fresh green beans), wilted spinach & walnut salad, and some other side TBA. My dad is helping me with the sides. He said he was just too tired to mess with the turkey. 

(Card subject to change.)

I should think about desserts, too. I may delegate that.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I have delagted apps & deserts for the most part as well as some sides. I enjoy cooking went to school for it...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I am a hesitant cook. Didn't do much of it until a few years ago, and while I can feed myself - I dine alone most nights, so large scale cooking maneuvers make me nervous.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I cook most nights for my wife and I, she can't cook worth a lick, pun intended. I don't even really like to go out to eat as I like my food better, lol. Except for Chinese food! Our weekly staple are buffalo chicken tacos...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Buffalo Chicken Tacos sound like. . .the food of the gods.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Buffalo Chicken Tacos sound like. . .the food of the gods.


So good and very simple


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sushi is the best food ever.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I like House.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RKOPeep










---


Having a lot a school work to do. When that happens I turn into a sloth, and do nothing. And now I'll go to the confort of my couch and get warm xD


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Walk-In said:


>


I don't put anyone on ignore. I think it is kinda lame. And lol why RKO Peep?




Dunk20 said:


> RKOPeep


And once again another awesome drawing. The face somehow reminds me of Lenard form BB Theory. unk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wassup?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Not sure. Nothing of importance happend here since you were gone. At least nothing I can think of.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Overcompensating tryhard?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I think it is kinda lame. And lol why RKO Peep?


I couldn't tell you, honestly. I don't even know who he/she is. When someone trolls me, or posts a giant picture or some shit, I just put 'em on ignore & don't think about it anymore. It's easier. There's thousands of posters here so instead of arguing with people that I will never agree with or think are idiots, I just remove myself from the equation.

I'm sure many people think the same of me, so I hope they chalk me up as being an idiot & don't engage me.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Rock says and I have a somehow love/hate relationship. :cena3

And Bully that is Heelkris I think? Seabs renamed him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I don't put anyone on ignore. I think it is kinda lame. And lol why RKO Peep?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I called him out on something he posted and instead of arguing he got angry and called me an idiot. Pathetic really. Jimmies = rustled. 

That drawing is awesome.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> RKOPeep


Why does he have a controller attached to his dong? Ah, the jokes that can come out of this. :lmao

Great drawing though Dunk. Assim é que é sócio (Y)



BULLY said:


> Overcompensating tryhard?





RevolverSnake said:


> And Bully that is Heelkris I think? Seabs renamed him.


Nah, that's Apocalypto. This is HEELKris:











Seabs' changed Apoc's username to that. Kinda fits. >.>


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> The Rock says and I have a somehow love/hate relationship. :cena3
> 
> And Bully that is Heelkris I think? Seabs renamed him.


No HeelKris has been banned, it is Apocodiclictyco


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Added RKO to front page. Another top effort drunk


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, yes. :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> No HeelKris has been banned, it is Apocodiclictyco


Oh is it? LOL if that's the case, that name suits him to a T.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah someone suggested it, cannot remember who, Mary Vibe maybe... I dunno either way great call by that poster and equally great with the actual change..


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it was that one dude with the homer avatar.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Yeah someone suggested it, cannot remember who, Mary Vibe maybe... I dunno either way great call by that poster and equally great with the actual change..


It was *Mr Snrub*

I actually legit laughed a bit when I saw that. Not even a first-letters caps lock username :lol


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I think it was that one dude with the homer avatar.


Yeah it was Mr Snrub


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Am I the only one that can't read the usernames of premium users? I can't see that yellow font to save my life.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you colour blind?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Are you colour blind?


No. At least I never have been before.  Maybe it's my monitor, fuck if I know but I can't see 'em for shit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if Heelkris is gone for good?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Probably just a temp. They'll only perm if it's something really serious or they have been banned repeatedly


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't wait for his return.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I now finished SS, and tomorrow I'll do RAW (and then catch up to the forum).

Unfortunately, I sorta spoiled the finish of the WWE Title Match, but I still had to see it to believe it...

I can only IMAGINE the reaction of the people on this forum. So much jizz probably, eww. 

Anyways, WWE can surprise us it seems, since I read nothing about that finish before-hand. Can't wait to watch RAW.

Cheers!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ziggler was awesome on RAW.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Raw was great this week. I might even re-watch it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I only watched Ryback's promo and the Ziggler Backstage stuff. :vince3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ryback lifted Tensai this time, which was good.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol I do find it funny when people get mad over red rep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I get mad about red rep.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I just find it odd when people say they don't care about rep at all, when everyone does in some form or fashion. It's a simple forum tool, get over it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I want to have a good rep to give good rep back, simple as that


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Meh I have never been bothered by it tbh that much. I do like red rep certain people to annoy them though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I care way too much about rep. Everytime someone green reps me I start to jerk off while I'm looking at the rep comment.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My rep page has been through some of the worst crap ever, so I know for sure some people are complaining about nothing.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I care about green rep but not about red, simple. It's a little bit ignorant if some people green rep you with a "good comment" message and you say that you don't give a fuck. But I really don't give a fuck about red.
This is like in real life, I care about nice people but I don't give two shits about people who dislike me.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I care way too much about rep. Everytime someone green reps me I start to jerk off while I'm looking at the rep comment.


What turned you more on Snake? When I repped you with the Emo Hitler picture or that Chris Benoit pic? :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Mein Führer natürlich. :russo


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I just sent Snake a very nice picture


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

So, obviously I've given and received rep. And I do care about it, just a little.

I don't understand the relationship between giving it and receiving it, though. How does that work?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I just sent Snake a very nice picture












:russo :kurt :cena2


So after about 16 months I now have 5000 posts. I guess it is time to quit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:no:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Scott Steiner even fired me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, didn't even see that. Looks like you gotta go, yo.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> :russo :kurt :cena2
> 
> 
> So after about 16 months I now have 5000 posts. I guess it is time to quit.


night m8.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Seriously. Steiner fired me. It is time to move on. I hope you all remember me the way I was. A sick fucked up psychopath. :cena2

Goodbye.

/gameover


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Your gimmick presence will be missed.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RS, you better be joking


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good riddance. errr.. I mean goodbye. I mean.. come back!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Goodbyeeeeeeee my lovah, goodbyeee mah friend, you have been the one foooor meeeeeee!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

James CUNT


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit, I think RS really left. He even took out his Avy/Sig. 

The Jobbers are fading away man. Looking at it 3 months ago to now, jeez. Feuds, "heel turns", retirements, bannings...

Just looking at the old fail paint edits on the OP is enough to see how much has changed.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's not really leaving. If you think that...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope so.

Meh, maybe I'm being too dramatic


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Snakeface, don't go!


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Dammit, I think RS really left. He even took out his Avy/Sig.
> 
> The Jobbers are fading away man. Looking at it 3 months ago to now, jeez. Feuds, "heel turns", retirements, bannings...
> 
> Just looking at the old fail paint edits on the OP is enough to see how much has changed.


It is such a shame that you didn't left permanently, Noyk. You're the poster boy for cock sucking and dick riding in this forum. Perhaps there weren't any razors, maybe a gun, or a gallon full of bleach etc. etc. in your house at the time you were chased away into your room crying on your bed hunched like a baby fetus with a thumb in your mouth.

But these are exciting times, BULLY and Anark killing each other and Anark getting Noyk'd(by Catalonotto that is, not the roidfag).

RS making the right choice.

All that is left is the homosexual who wants to change his sex and look like Colby Smulders and the four eyed, facially cummed, Nickelback groupie who can't still draw in rants.

~Greek God


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That is nice overcompensating try hard.



~ geek god


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Uhhm, this is going to sound kinda random and dumb, but does anyone know what month (and if possible, day) that Cerbs posted his last reply on the original "Post your picture" thread?

I got a hunch of something, but I kinda don't want to just throw it out there without being at least half sure :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think you can find out by finding the old picture thread and then clicking on the post-count. I think I know where this might be going


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I think you can find out by finding the old picture thread and then clicking on the post-count. I think I know where this might be going


How do you do that? >.<

Is it a premium users only thing? If it is can you link it to me, if you can of course?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am on me phone so can't do so at the moment. Basically where the thread is listed on the page you see a number. Click that and I think you can go on from there and see their posts in thread or I could be totally wrong


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

edit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Nah, that I know how to do, finding the old thread is what I have no clue on how to.

Edit: Thanks bully. Can't read 100% but it looks like the date is 2012, so my hunch is kinda dead. 
Still weird though, what I was thinking.. :hmm:

But wait a second, if it's not much to ask bully, what was the last post where he actually posted a picture of his?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Better one anyway

I'm guessing this post had a picture attached to it but was removed for whatever reason


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's your hunch


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> What's your hunch


Check your PMs, don't want to just throw it out there yet.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup boys? Gettin stoned presently figured I'd check in...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice car. Yours?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Check your PMs, don't want to just throw it out there yet.


If this has something to do with Anark/Cerbs, I am already way ahead of you and already mentioned how much he looked like Cerbs in the first picture he posted.

I don't know how people didn't even comment on how both of Anark's pictures looked like a different person. The first one, he looked almost _exactly_ like Cerbs, and I pointed that out in the picture thread. The second picture looks nothing like the first one. His eyebrows really stuck out for me in particular. They didn't look the same at all.


Cerbs is also quite famous for removing his pictures after a bit of time and posting up walls of text in arguments.


I am not saying Anark is Cerbs for sure, just interesting how much they are alike.


If it has to do with something else, oh well, the point still stands, anyway.


Since he is a pussy bitch and removed his pics from the pic thread, you will have to excuse the dicks and tits and have a look for yourself. Maybe it is just the angle but they look like two different people to me. Picture on the right looks a lot like Cerbs, imo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit Cat, you're sharp. Yeah you got me, that is what I was thinking. And I used a few of your quotes on BULLY's PM. Might as well throw it out there now.

The thing that bugs me though, is that Anark joined in December, a month earlier of Cerbs' banning. And his last "Picture thread" post where he actually posted a picture was in the first days of January 2012, which makes this even weirder, and if Anark joined in the last days of December, then.. even more.

And this exchange two weeks or so back was interesting



Catlanotto said:


> You look like Cerbs.
> 
> This does not settle well.





Anark said:


> Nah, he looks like me.
> 
> Poor bastard.


It is just a hunch, and of course it's debatable since he could either be joking/sarcastic, but how would he know about his existence, how he looked like, and what he did in the forum when if I recall, Cerbs got banned for quite some time permanently for advertising? (He got unbanned when his 'gf' posted his 'apology')

Like I told BULLY in my PM, I might just be overthinking too much, but you brought up another fact. They both tend to take off their picture later after posting it. And you (Cat) and Cerbs also weren't too friendly back then if I recall.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I questioned him about it in that thread you made a few pages back. Definitely looks different in both pics. Never gave a reason to why he removed the pics and didn't really address how he looks so different in the second pic other than he has a beard. A beard doesn't change someone's entire physical appearance though


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

And is it just me, or does his hair/eyebrows/beard on the first picture he posted look light-medium brown, and the second one he posted, pure black?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why exactly is Anark public enemy number one?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Why exactly is Anark public enemy number one?


I don't dislike him at all, besides the repetitive "SUMMER OF ANARK" thing I actually kinda enjoyed his posts time to time, he was funny once in a while. If he is Cerbs though, he will drop in my consideration because of a few posts he made back in January mocking family members of this forum having cancer, and others dying. But again, this might be just over-thinking too much. I don't know, I didn't sleep well anyway :side:

Why are you concerned though, you always hated the crap out of him.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not really concerned, I'm just curious. All this hate towards him seems like it came out of the woodwork. I just don't understand why Cat and Bully hate him so much.

Though I wouldn't say I hate him much anymore, I kind of feel a little bad for him.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Dammit Cat, you're sharp. Yeah you got me, that is what I was thinking. And I used a few of your quotes on BULLY's PM. Might as well throw it out there now.
> 
> The thing that bugs me though, is that Anark joined in December, a month earlier of Cerbs' banning. And his last "Picture thread" post where he actually posted a picture was in the first days of January 2012, which makes this even weirder, and if Anark joined in the last days of December, then.. even more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

#Mark said:


> I'm not really concerned, I'm just curious. All this hate towards him seems like it came out of the woodwork. I just don't understand why Cat and Bully hate him so much.
> 
> Though I wouldn't say I hate him much anymore, I kind of feel a little bad for him.


I don't hate anyone here. There is a difference between hating someone and pointing out how annoying someone is. Hating strangers online is reserved for useless butthurt chimps like kobra.


Anyway, ignoring the feud, the pointing out of the pictures has nothing to do with it. I am not saying it to get a jab in, it is just an honest observation. Regardless of who likes or dislikes him, there is no way anyone can seriously look at those two pictures and say the people in them look alike, especially since the first picture looks like someone who is probably in his teens/early 20's, and the second one looks like a guy in his 30's. The facial features look different to me so I wouldn't buy it if he suddenly came back with claims that the first picture is old. If the second picture is him, he had no reason to go dig up an old picture, anyway, since he clearly has a webcam and could have taken a second to snap a new picture. I really don't think the guy in the first picture is the guy in the second picture. 


The only thing that tells me it may not be Cerbs is Anark's taste in sports. I don't think I have ever seen Anark post in the American Football thread, and Cerbs is a Cowboys fan. I believe I have seen Anark post in the Euro football thread and Cerbs, as far as I remember, didn't watch it/like it/talk about it.


Unless Anark is using a proxy, he would have a Montreal based ISP if he is Cerbs.


Still, really fucking odd how they are almost identical in most ways, right down to that first picture.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

overcompensating tryhard said:


>


Not interested, sorry. And I'm too lazy to unzip my pants. Try finding someone in here.


----

The facial features aren't what's bugging me, although they do look different. The hair/beard/eyebrow color is. They're not the same.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sup detectives :kurt


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Sup detectives :kurt


:hogan


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

^ Hey party horse, nice avatar :kurt


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao at the Cerbs thing.

As for being a pussy for removing the pics, I said I was going to do it from the very first picture. It's not really being a pussy to keep your word.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Most Greek Gods were rapists in Greek Mythology,Just saying.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I have never seen the picture of Cerbs but for me Anark looks like SVET :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

millions of dollars millions of dollars


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup guys. I'm high ad fuck lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Sup guys. I'm high ad fuck lol


Fractals are always good when you're high


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Cerbs was banned in 2012, wasn't he? And Anark joined in 2011.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

so


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What I am trying to say is that it is unlikely that he is Cerbs because he joined before Cerbs got banned. Unless Cerbs created an alternate account before he was banned.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys!! What's new? Anark may be Cerbs? Hmm interesting development

@ Bully, not mine, just the dream car, owned one in my 20's but had to sell


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning, Wit! 

Just in from work. Chicken Biscuit and strawberry jam time. Then sleep.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Where do you work


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I take care of a 90-something year old lady whose only real health condition is chronic stubbornness and a tendency to fall. We have a good time. She likes to watch the wrestling, because she says "Those prizefighters have some real tight butts."


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath, I had to go home last night and make buffalo chicken tacos...our conversation was making me crave them!

I'm at work now hoping they let us out a lil early today, it is dead in here today, but the resident smoke show is wearing a fucking fantastic skirt


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is there a recipe for Buffalo Chicken Tacos, or is it just one of those things you throw together?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't tend to use recipes for anything, with the exception of baking, that is more science, but easy peasy 1 1/2 lb chicken tenders, half a bottle of hot sauce, half a stick o butter, a tablespoon or so of honey, the last three are all give and take depending on the heat you want, chop your chicken about 1/4 inch, cook it in tablespoon of oil, once nearly done add the butter, let it melt, then add the others, simmer for 10 or so and you're all set


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Wassup :kurt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So we are talking culinary here? Yes, something I'm good at :hogan


*nothing wrong with a guy that cooks, right?*​


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

You guys ever just know you're going to have a shitty day? I woke up and have a cold, scrambled to finish 2 papers, forgot to send one tommyselfmso I can print it out at school, so I missed my bus, then I go back home and realize I DID send it to myself, and now I'm going to miss class and my professors going to think I cut his class because I sent him the paper just this morning and he said see you in class.nugh.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

For anyone who cares. I'm not going to be posting this much anymore. Exams are coming up :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guiez :kurt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The overuse of the Kurt smiley lately is eventually going to give me brain damage amage amage amage















.........

















:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Its true, its true :kurt


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The greatest smiley of all time :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

T'is impossible to swallow three times in a row as fast as you can.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sup asshole? Long time no see


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> T'is impossible to swallow three times in a row as fast as you can.


Holy Fuck, why do I always try shit like this.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Mind blown?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Guess what....








































































:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess I can now brag about the fact that I just made the Angle smiley mainstream :kurt


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Beefaroni.....mmmmmm


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Rants is not mainstream.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

But the smiley is. :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw I asked you a question Mr. AA, I guess you missed it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's only mainstream in rants, and rants is not mainstream so the smiley is not mainstream.


:kurt

Your question of how am I? I'm alright.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

It is mainstream and that's the bottomline. :austin


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello you bunch of lovely people


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

He has an epic smile indeed :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like a dude that will take my life

oh...and dem eyes...:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The official smiley of the jobbers - GOAT Angle :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This one's creepy lol. Someone needs to make a smiley out of this one too :kurt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nowhere near as creepy as the three pics you posted above it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nowhere near as creepy as the three pics you posted above it.


:kurt

And I finally found the original!










All hail the GOAT! :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The GOAT you say? :hogan


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:kurt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Holy sh...:kurt:kurt:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> The GOAT you say? :hogan


The GOAT smiley I meant to say. :kurt

As far as the wrestling GOATs go, I've already posted this before -


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gentlemen.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:kurt
ಠ_ಠ
:kurt
ಠ_ಠ
:kurt
ಠ_ಠ
:kurt
















Spoiler: click at your own risk



:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt
:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt
:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt
:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt
:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt
:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurtvv
:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt








:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt:kurt



Hey andy, long time no see man. At least in this thread. 

You too Shio. :O


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Sono, I just found an old rant of mine long before this jobbers thing. I made a rant defending you :kurt

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/630319-lol-hypocrisy-cena-threads.html


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Spoiler: click at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That shit was.......long :kurt


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That optical shit makes me feel as drunk as Angle himself :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Hey Sono, I just found an old rant of mine long before this jobbers thing. I made a rant defending you :kurt
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/630319-lol-hypocrisy-cena-threads.html


Speaking of making rants, I've only made one till date and it had something around 850 posts in it. Just saying. :kurt


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Hey Sono, I just found an old rant of mine long before this jobbers thing. I made a rant defending you :kurt
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/630319-lol-hypocrisy-cena-threads.html


That's funny though I was a bit trolling. 

Newsodrome had to report it too. 

http://newsodrome.com/search/basic_stuff_news/lol-at-the-hypocrisy-in-cena-threads-32922102


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> That's funny though I was a bit trolling.
> 
> Newsodrome had to report it too.
> 
> http://newsodrome.com/search/basic_stuff_news/lol-at-the-hypocrisy-in-cena-threads-32922102


:vince2


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

pssst boss let us out early, I want to get high and you are cramping that want of mine, let us out early...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CMWit said:


> pssst boss let us out early, I want to get high and you are cramping that want of mine, let us out early...


Meanwhile:










Sorry bro.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Meanwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you!!! lol, hopefully outta in w/in the hour if not out in 2...patience grasshopper


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Meanwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After 14 years smokin Im finally over joints, its all about Ceramic Wizard Bong for me now


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I hardly ever smoke an actaul joint, I have a ton of glass pipes and like the taste better w/no paper


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Did RS leave for real?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> pssst boss let us out early, I want to get high and you are cramping that want of mine, let us out early...


Where do you work where you don't get piss tested? Even fuckin' McDonald's drug tests anymore. Maybe it's worse here in the midwest cause of all the meth but you can't get a job, let alone keep one, around here if you do any drugs, including weed. Fuck, we're not even allowed to buy more than one box of Sudafed at a time & we have to show photo identification to buy it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Where do you work where you don't get piss tested? Even fuckin' McDonald's drug tests anymore. Maybe it's worse here in the midwest cause of all the meth but you can't get a job, let alone keep one, around here if you do any drugs, including weed. Fuck, we're not even allowed to buy more than one box of Sudafed at a time & we have to show photo identification to buy it.


I live in Boston so if there is a drug available we can get it. We have to go through the same shit here. I work for a multi-billion $ corporation, we only drug screen to get the job, no randoms thereafter, I actually forgot about the piss test and am quite surprised that I passed it, unless I didn't and they don't care about weed...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Did RS leave for real?


Snake left?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Snake left?





RevolverSnake said:


> So after about 16 months I now have 5000 posts. I guess it is time to quit.





RevolverSnake said:


> Seriously. Steiner fired me. It is time to move on. I hope you all remember me the way I was. A sick fucked up psychopath. :cena2
> 
> Goodbye.
> 
> /gameover


Those were his final posts. He's just kidding though, checked his profile now and he was active just two hours back. :cena2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He has to be here for the Rock/Punk feud, he just has to.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

So what's up with RS? he quit the forum?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope not.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

For real.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Night guiez :kurt


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Good night *****.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I miss the fucking Sopranos & they need to bring that shit back, even if for just one more season, to give us some real closure, tie-up loose ends & explain some shit. I want to know what happened at that final Soprano family dinner after Meadow came in when it cut to black. I want to know if Silvio pulls through at the hospital & lives. I want to see Janice, A.J. or both die for being so fucking annoying for so damn long. Who is the new boss of New York after Phil died? Will Carmela ever find out what really happened to Adriana? Or Christopher for that matter? What about Artie's failing restaurant? Can Tony & Dr. Melfi ever reconcile? Junior is still in the home, is he just going to die there since he's lost his mind?

*MOTHER-FUCKERS!*



Spoiler: words



Mad about The Sopranos.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^^Paulie lived, thats all that really matters










"guy jumped outta the tree, came at me with a chainsaw! I gotta right to defend myself T"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I love the episode where they're lost in the woods. Paulie is funny in nearly every scene he's in.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> I love the episode where they're lost in the woods. Paulie is funny in nearly every scene he's in.


"Pine Barrens." Yeah, I think that's my favorite episode too.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Anark said:


> :lmao at the Cerbs thing.
> 
> As for being a pussy for removing the pics, I said I was going to do it from the very first picture. It's not really being a pussy to keep your word.


That's because both pictures were different people, assmunch.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving by the way, tomorrow, mother-fuckers. Don't eat too much & make yourselves feel like shit. Also, it's always kinda fun to watch one of the first four Survivor Series shows if you get bored & are looking for something to do (like if parades, family convo or American football aren't your thing).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanksgiving is a shit holiday


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's an american thang


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.tmz.com/2012/11/21/kevin-clash-elmo-cecil-singleton-lawsuit-child-abuse/

Waz looks even weirder with long hair.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:lmao Lord have mercy


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> It's an american thang


Yeah, but it's still a shit holiday.

Damn Americans need an excuse to bake a big feed and get on the piss. I just call that a Sunday arvo barbie.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Or Monday arvo barbie. Or Tuesday arvo barbie or Wednesday arvo barbie or...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Any holiday that gives people a day off is a good holiday in my book. Especially if it encourages people to spend more time with friends & family to boot.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Man I wish we had Thanksgiving in my country. Well, in Christmas I usually have a big-ass Turkey Leg or Lamb in my table, so I guess that suffices. :


Random question: Does anyone play Star Wars online? Mind you I'm not a massive Star Wars fan, but the game is pretty ace.

Or DC Universe for that matter?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Random question: Does anyone play Star Wars online? Mind you I'm not a massive Star Wars fan, but the game is pretty ace.
> 
> Or DC Universe for that matter?


I play The Secret World, and occasionally RIFT. I have reason to believe SWO killed my last laptop, but that may just be my paranoia speaking.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WiiU Mario looks legit. I might get that system just for that game.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Man I wish we had Thanksgiving in my country. Well, in Christmas I usually have a big-ass Turkey Leg or Lamb in my table, so I guess that suffices. :
> 
> 
> Random question: Does anyone play Star Wars online? Mind you I'm not a massive Star Wars fan, but the game is pretty ace.
> ...


Was thinkking of d/l kotor since it's ftp now. 

Not a big mmo fan though


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> WiiU Mario looks legit. I might get that system just for that game.


I wasn't impressed with the launch titles for the WII u, weren't enough exclusives, most of the games were available on other systems


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I wasn't impressed with the launch titles for the WII u, weren't enough exclusives, most of the games were available on other systems


I didn't even know the shit was out yet. Was watching a dude play the new Mario on Twitch earlier & it looks great though. I've always been a pretty big Mario fan. Super Mario Bros. 3 & Super Mario World, to this day, are still two of my all-time favorite games. Plus, I don't really own any next-gen consoles as I've just been playing shit on P.C. lately, so it might be time to invest in a new console.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I didn't even know the shit was out yet. Was watching a dude play the new Mario on Twitch earlier & it looks great though. I've always been a pretty big Mario fan. Super Mario Bros. 3 & Super Mario World, to this day, are still two of my all-time favorite games. Plus, I don't really own any next-gen consoles as I've just been playing shit on P.C. lately, so it might be time to invest in a new console.


Yeah those mario games were great, the only mario game I didn't enjoy was Mario 2, which wasn't even supposed to be a mario game, it was a rip off of some other game.

Is the new mario a side scroller or 3d?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I loved the second Mario, because it was so surreal and dreamlike and charming because it had nothing to do with princesses and castles.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah those mario games were great, the only mario game I didn't enjoy was Mario 2, which wasn't even supposed to be a mario game, it was a rip off of some other game.
> 
> Is the new mario a side scroller or 3d?


http://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/New Super Mario Bros. U

2D & looks great. The boss fights are awesome. A lot of new shit too in the levels. It looks great.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Was thinkking of d/l kotor since it's ftp now.
> 
> Not a big mmo fan though


You should definitely give it a try, although the game is massive (25GB if I'm not mistaken).

I absolutely love it mainly for a feature that you decide what your answers are with the NPC's you talk to in your missions, which affect your character's future in the game. For example, if at level 10 you kill choice A) instead of choice B), later on you will face different missions and follow different paths.

I'll stop now though, I sound like a damn promoter. :lol

Anyway, I agree with your second phrase, that above was the main reason I decided to play SWO, never seen a online game with a feature like that. MMO games usually are too gametime sided (a level 1 can't do crap against a level 80), so a nerd who plays the game 24/7 and has all the best items in the game at the maximum level is the best, whereas FPS games level does not matter at all, skill does. That's why I play them a lot more often.

That all will change when GTA V comes out though. Probably going to no-life the hell out of it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The last game I played was Counter Strike CZ I guess. And that was about two to three years back. :cena2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Is KOTOR completely Free-To-Play now, or it's just a free trial or some shit?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Is KOTOR completely Free-To-Play now, or it's just a free trial or some shit?


Nah it's completely free to play now. The perks of subscribed members aren't unbalanced as well, so Pay-To-Win isn't something you have to worry about.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Hmm. Now I just have to decide if I care enough to play it. I'm not super in-love with MMORPG games because I usually hate the leveling process. Especially in games like World of Warcraft where the game doesn't even really begin until you hit max level.

When does Grand Theft Auto V come out? I'll be all over that shit. Hell, I have still yet to play Saints Row 3. I rarely get to play console games anymore. That Watch Dogs game I saw at E3 looked really good too.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Check out Sleeping dogs that's pretty good. IMO better than GTA4 and SR


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I played it on PC. It was kinda meh. I hated the combat & wasn't super high on the setting. I didn't play it all that much as I lost interest quickly. Maybe two hours?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Really? I think the combat was one of the best parts about it. But to each their own. As far as Saints row goes, it's more fun than GTA but less realistic. So it depends what you consider a higher priority when playing a game


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, GTA V comes out around Spring of 2013. I know I'm getting it. 

The reason I love GTA so much now is the fact that when you hit or run over people (or if it happens to you, for that matter) it's incredibly realistic. I swear sometimes I just wandered around the city running over people or jumping out of my motorcycle at top speed just for the fuck of it. Ahh, good times.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Well I played through Saints Row 2. I liked it a lot. Grand Theft Auto: Vice City is my favorite game ever. III was good but not as good as VC, San Andreas was awesome & I hate IV. So...

I even played through The Godfather II & enjoyed it. I would have liked it a lot more if you could skip the damn cutscenes/dialogue & if the side missions were more of a necessity.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah Vice City was my favourite too, although dying from falling in waist high water was annoying. I think it was the setting that I liked the most, really into those Italian mafia type stories as opposed to the homie gangsta setting in San Andreas


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah & I'm a big fan of Scarface the movie too, so that helped.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah you're like me, notice the Sopranos Avy too (Y)


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Man, I remember having a hard time completing that helicopter task in Vice City. I dont remember much, it was something like blowing an under-construction building off by planting bombs with that mini helicopter or something like that. I and my cousin were all crazy about that game, we played that shit together all the time. That was 5 years back from now. Good times :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I nearly broke my controller from that fucking mission

Good times


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I loved San Andreas, moreso for the ability to swim in water, as opposed to dying. The huge map, the side missions, it was all just pure awesomeness.

Clarke going amazingly well today.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pup not far from double ton


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

What's the score?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

4/426

Clarkes on 180 Hussey on 92 , Warner scored a century and this is the 

FIRST DAY


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, just switched on my TV. Whoa, Clarke's on 191 and Hussey isn't far away from a 100 too!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Could have a double ton and two centurys on the first day

fuckenmajesus


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Just one short of a double ton now

Quiney played an impressive knock as well :kane


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I loved San Andreas, moreso for the ability to swim in water, as opposed to dying. The huge map, the side missions, it was all just pure awesomeness.
> 
> Clarke going amazingly well today.


I personally enjoyed Grand Theft Auto 4 more so than San Andreas.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Pup getting DAT POP from the crowd


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

CLARKE WITH DAT DOUBLE TON

MHUSS WITH DAT HUGE 6 FOR THE TON

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Then huss next ball


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Michael "GOAT" Clarke


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Steyn strikes :no:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That was a shame but at least Pup's still there


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Good luck with that


I beat you dawg :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Shit, I just found something creepier than Kurt's smile


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> That's because both pictures were different people, assmunch.


You have no idea how stupid you sound for saying that. They're both me, and not taken that long apart from each other. Different cameras, different lighting, an extra beard in one. Both pics are still in the thread, one quoted by you and the other quoted by someone else saying I looked like the guy from Big Bang Theory (go ahead, have fun with that one ).

You even look different in some pics. Sometimes you look like Rhea Perlman from Cheers, sometimes you look like Helena Bonham-Carter in Planet of the Apes. No big deal. Not proof of fakeness.

And if you think those pics are ugly like you say, why would I have faked myself and chosen an ugly fucker? Unless you're lying about that. Hmmm, you have been studying those pics in great detail. Maybe you secretly want a piece and you hate yourself for it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rhea Pearlman? Damn that's a insult.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> Rhea Pearlman? Damn that's a insult.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anark said:


> You even look different in some pics. Sometimes you look like Rhea Perlman from Cheers, sometimes you look like Helena Bonham-Carter in Planet of the Apes. No big deal. Not proof of fakeness.


Rhea Perlman? Now you make things up
She looks more like Amy pre-destruction era










Anark on the other hand looks more like :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Apparantly I look like Andy Roddick, Henry Rollins and a raptor


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Rhea Perlman? Now you make things up
> She looks more like Amy pre-destruction era


Dunno if that's really a compliment, fella.

I've been told I look like loads of people irl too. Some good, some bad. Better looking versions of this guy, uglier versions of that guy. Doesn't faze me at all and it won't faze Cat.

I've thoroughly enjoyed all the bitching and the banter this week btw. Helluva lot more interesting than Apoc- I mean Overcompensating Tryhard.

Shame it wasn't quite the draw to others that it might have been with better reasons for it, but hopefully there's a few rounds left in us.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Could go a few rounds... of beer


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I enjoyed it too. It wasn't the usual feud between some users vs trolls(Heel Kris, Credmi, Overcompensating tryhard, etc). It was something new and it was really interesting imo. It was unexpected as well, never thought of seeing Bully and Anark feuding with each other.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> CLARKE WITH DAT DOUBLE TON
> 
> MHUSS WITH DAT HUGE 6 FOR THE TON
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Shame they just missed out on the record for biggest first day score.

Still heaps of records got broken yesterday. Looking forward to Clarkey getting his triple ton. Hell the way he's playing he might give Laras record a shake, if they don't retire first


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™;12296074 said:


> Shit, I just found something creepier than Kurt's smile


MAKE THE BAD MAN STOP LOOKING AT ME. ACK!

. . .good morning.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ridiculously creepy. :lol Pretty sure Kurt can top it thou.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DEM EYES.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Angle looks creepy in nearly every pic :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw Clarke is the first batsman to score four double tons in one year. 
GOAT indeed. :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And one of those was a triple


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

No WiFi internet and broadband connection sucks.

unk3


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh yeah. He's got a chance to get to another triple ton tomorrow, maybe even beat Lara's record if he sticks on the crease for long.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah depends. They are also 5 wickets down, so might run out of partners. Hussey got out just before stumps


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw one of the Spanish announcers gave out that the stable of Dan Ambroz, Rollins and Reigns will be known as The Shield.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Bye. :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, that's the problem. Wade's the only decent batsman left right? He needs to pull out a "Dravid" then. :cena3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, they might have more luck tomorrow. Should be an interesting test match. Anyway I'm going to bed. Night.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Night


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I just snapped 4 lbs of green beans. My fingers are beyond pruney.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

woah


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

If only it was just the fingers.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

'night jobbers. So what's up?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

im going to sleep bye guise

Dunk, the point of my sig is to make people angry, confused or even mad.

All those 3 happened till now. :kurt

good naite.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I just don't like the word "vanilla". I think you're signature looks cool, if you made it, good job!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Where the heck are the ice cream bars?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

ate it all


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn you, it's looks real good.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola gentlemen.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Cobie Smulders is amazing. :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Damn you, it's looks real good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


WHERE OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH WHERE ARE THE ICE CREAM BARS


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:kurt


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful creature. Wish I had one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

would throw a pokeball at it. :kurt


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> would throw a pokeball at it. :kurt


Beat me to it


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

With this economy, I would use one to collect rings.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Angle is quick like that. :lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>












btw I was just googling WWE Ice Cream Bars and this guy really caught my attention - 










"LOOK I HAVE AN ICECREAM BAR AND YOU DONT" :kurt


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SONIC!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> btw I was just googling WWE Ice Cream Bars and this guy really caught my attention -


:lmao i've been googling it for a bit now and haven't seen that. Think it's because I had cm punk in the search as well.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone else think that this was pretty gay?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This guy's epic. "GUIEZ LOOK AT ME I HAVE AN ICECREAM BAR" :kurt


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

He looks like little Brodus Clay


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

GOAT ICECREAM BAR


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BOSS.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And speaking of GOATS,










:kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Imagine seeing him at the end of a hallway with that smile? Anybody have that GOAT vid of him nailing the girl from behind and all of a sudden his theme music plays? :lol


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Smiling Kurt has just the most entertaining psycho face ever. It just looks so stylised, almost like it's CGI made.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

swagger whos in your sig gif god damnit

WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE ICE CREAM BARS THEY WERE SO GOOD

EDIT: YOU CHANGED IT NOOO was it always karla lopez though? she looks so different in alot of the shit I see from you either way


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:kurt


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

GOAT smiley material alert.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Imagine seeing him at the end of a hallway with that smile? Anybody have that GOAT vid of him nailing the girl from behind and all of a sudden his theme music plays? :lol


Lol that sounds awesome! :lol 

I tried searching for it on Youtube but I just didn't get it.  I'd be thankful if anyone gives me the link to that video. :kurt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

There was a thread on it in the general wrestling section a long while back, but it got deleted. Can't remember the name of the vid.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Found it, right at the beginning. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAfg41vT5m4&feature=related

But this one doesn't have the music like the other vid had. Think someone did it for the LOLz


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll try to find it on Dailymotion. :kurt

Edit: Oh you already found it :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Bed time. Night guys.

Here's a link to the GOAT BRAD MADDOX's Youtube channel (here). Some must see stuff over there :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy valenbirthaversary America, or whatever this holiday represents.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Snake is back!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

RS! It's you! 

btw Hey guys


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Just in case you guys are wondering were I was...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I figured A.Psycho is the perfect film to fall asleep with.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

American Psycho is the perfect movie. period.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I love that movie, the scene with him naked with a chainsaw is epic


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Christian Bale is indeed a very attractive man.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I love that movie, the scene with him naked with a chainsaw is epic


Jerk material?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You look so naked without avi and sig, Snake


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm just not sure yet what I should use as avatar and signature. 



SonoShion said:


> Jerk material?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Something_ bloody, disturbing, batty, bizarre, cracked, crazed, crazy, cuckoo, daft, demented, derailed, deranged, fatuous, frenzied, , impractical, irrational, irresponsible, loony, lunatic, mad, maniacal, mental, moonstruck, nuts, nutty, of unsound mind, paranoid, preposterous, psychopathic, psychotic, rabid._


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds delicious.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello jobbers.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Andy Mandy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello Anderson. How are you doing?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Andy Mandy.


The fuck?

I'm good Snake.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That makes me happy, I think.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I think that you think that it makes you happy, I think.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I drank too mich cheap wine.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Your videos has no views lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Your videos has no views lol.


Mong.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> Your videos has no views lol.


:lmao what a jerk move.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I think that you think that it makes you happy, I think.


Damn, I miss Brock.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't insult the videos of the Asshole, you asshole.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Mong.


:troll


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Don't insult the videos of the Asshole, you asshole.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao what a jerk move.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You_heard? said:


>


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Its 4:35AM and I'm still not sleepy. :damn

Btw welcome back RS :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, it is good to be back. 

And crimson, why don't you fAP A little?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont fap, I just rape my right hand. :kurt

I had given it a thought lol but nah, I'm in no mood atm.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you a gentleman?



You never ask a lady's age or weight.
You never talk about how much money you make.
You never leave the toilet seat up if there are women living in or visiting your house.
You never say that you're leaving for the bathroom. You simply excuse yourself.
You don't complain about things you can't change - like waiting in line or the weather.

If you ask a lady on a date, you politely insist on paying.
When it's up to you to tip, you always leave at least 20%
You don't engage in prolonged public displays of affection.
You never talk on your phone when in a restaurant or at the movies.
While you may glance at an attractive woman, you never stare.

You drink in moderation. You never let your drinking behavior get out of control.
You do not discuss religion or politics at the dinner table.
You aren't the first to arrive at a party or the last to leave.
You don't complain about your friends' girlfriends or wives.
If you were wrong, you simply apologize.

You don't date ladies out of desperation.
You don't tell sexist or racist jokes.
You do not interrupt people speaking to you.
You say "please" and "thank you."
You never chew with your mouth open.

When in the company of strangers, you try to make pleasant conversation.
If you tell a lady that you will call, you call.
You do not call ladies after ten at night.
You always wash your hands after using the restroom.
You don't allow your friends to drive drunk.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It seems I'm not a gentlemen. unk3


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I already do all the things except of
"you never talk about how much money you make"
and
"you do not call ladies after ten at night"

And I dont say always please and thank you. Very often but not always


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I always make sexist and racist jokes.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I play cricket, so that makes me a gentleman by default. :rock4


I'll try to sleep now. BUY GUIEZ. :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

cricket is for pussies :kurt


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I need to work on 

"While you may glance at an attractive woman, you never stare."

I cant help but let my fantasies go.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> cricket is for pussies :kurt


Yes it is :vince2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Never call a chick after 10 P.M.? What? The hell were these written, in the 1950's?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

my dick is hard like 20 mon now and im not even really fapping, do you think thias is becazse of the ceap wine or should I visit a doctor. :cena


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Feed him vagina.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No vagina here.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Call the emergency and screw the nurse.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I just mastrubate to some bdsm porn and see what happens.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

dunk are you there?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Anark said:


> You have no idea how stupid you sound for saying that. They're both me, and not taken that long apart from each other. Different cameras, different lighting, an extra beard in one. Both pics are still in the thread, one quoted by you and the other quoted by someone else saying I looked like the guy from Big Bang Theory (go ahead, have fun with that one ).
> 
> You even look different in some pics. Sometimes you look like Rhea Perlman from Cheers, sometimes you look like Helena Bonham-Carter in Planet of the Apes. No big deal. Not proof of fakeness.
> 
> And if you think those pics are ugly like you say, why would I have faked myself and chosen an ugly fucker? Unless you're lying about that. Hmmm, you have been studying those pics in great detail. Maybe you secretly want a piece and you hate yourself for it.



I look the same in every picture. It's quite clear I do, lol.


You can put pictures of myself side by side and the only different is the hair color and sometimes I cut my bangs. Sometimes, I wear my glasses in my pictures. At the end of the day, it is very clear that my pictures all look the same because they aren't fake.

Nice trying to take the heat off of yourself. Stevie Wonder can see those two pictures you posted are two different people.


Guys are not like girls, you tool. A girl who is faking will go look for a super attractive female to steal pics from. A guy who is faking who he is wont go to far lengths, they will just find a dude who at least looks normal.


Try harder.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Curious.


Anybody watch the Attitude Era DVD yet?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

It sucks

Supposedly only 50 mins long, alot of recycled interviews from previous DVDS. Won't be DLing or buying


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I downloaded it and didn't really care for it. Not much detail about anything and pretty much seems like everything from past DVD releases grouped together with a TV 14 rating.

I was glad to see the torrent up and after watching it last night, realized it was a waste of time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ether said:


> It sucks
> 
> Supposedly only 50 mins long, alot of recycled interviews from previous DVDS. Won't be DLing or buying


Wow.


Shit like that pisses me off because it's not like they had very little resources to make it a great DVD. It's the fucking Attitude Era, ffs. It shouldn't be hard to create a fantastic DVD around that time.

Christ, WWE, failing on TV and failing on DVDs.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The actual documentary is about 57:24 but the entire release if over 500 minutes long. We get:

Tyson joining DX
X-Pac's return
Sable vs. Marc Mero
DX's Nation parody
Bart Gunn vs. Dr Death in Brawl For All
Rock/D-Lo vs. NAO vs. Kane/Mankind vs. Austin/Taker for the tag team titles
Shamrock vs. Owen in the Lion's Den
Mankind vs. Rock from Survivor Series 1998
Taker/Rock vs. Austin/Mankind (Crucifixion of Austin)
Austin vs. Taker for the title on RAW
Jericho's debut
Jeff Jarrett vs. D-Lo (WTF?)
Rock N Sock vs. Taker/Big Show
HHH vs. Jim Ross, which turns into Austin kicking HHH's ass
Announcement of Big Show's father passing away
Test/Stephanie wedding
Godfather/D-Lo vs. Too Cool (Mae Young announces pregnancy)
Hardcore Holly vs. Crash Holly
Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho
Rikishi vs. Val Venis in a cage (WTF?)
TLC from Summerslam 2000
6 man HIAC from Armageddon 2000

Extras include:
Goldust/Marlena promo from November 1997
Austin throwing the IC belt in the river in December 1997
Random Val Venis/Jenna Jameson skit
Vince giving Mankind the Hardcore Title
HHH "shoot" before Summerslam 1999
DOA/NOA bar segments
7 minutes of Mae Young/Mark Henry segments
Angle/Edge/Christian promo from Judgement Day 2000
HHH showing Trish how to escape from a hammerlock
Angle/Edge/Christian/Stephanie/HHH segments on Edge's birthday
Rock promo 6 days before Armageddon 2000
GTV compilation

Rather long but I just feel a lot of this shit was pointless and could have been replaced with something that would have been a better representation of the Attitude Era.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Downloading now, thanks for saving me the $$$, Chap.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

It'll surely be up on Dailymotion in a week or two so I'll be watching it online instead.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Games in the balance Crimson. Should be a good match, Saffas bounced back well


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, more like Morkel bounced back. The Saffas are the number one test side for a reason.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

^










:kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Yeah, more like Morkel bounced back. The Saffas are the number one test side for a reason.


The games in the balance still, maybe SA has a slight edge considering they still have Kallis etc to come, need to get Smith out early tomorrow


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> The games in the balance still, maybe SA has a slight edge considering they still have Kallis etc to come, need to get Smith out early tomorrow


It would have been a much difficult task for the Aussies if they hadn't taken Amla out of the equation early. And yeah, they've got to take Smith's wicket as early as possible tomorrow. But then they still have Kallis and mah buoy AB who can get them to a decent total. But getting 333 more runs and then posing a decent lead aint no piece of cake so yeah, its 50-50 at the moment


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw did you check out the India/England test? India desperately needed someone to score after those quick wickets and Pujara came to the rescue. He's been quite impressive lately. bama


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you Know that too much helium can kill you?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I had a bit of a look. Sounds like a terrible pitch for batting


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, the conditions aren't really suitable for batsmen this time around.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Why so serious?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Talking cricket


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I know...I merely quoted from Dark Knight, which is on 9 now.

I didn't get to watch much cricket at all today, went into the city to Madam Tousourds (sp) and went for lunch/drinks etc. Heard Smith knocked up a ton, and WARNER got Amla out. Very evenly balanced test atm, if we can get Smith & Kallis cheaply tomorrow, we can push toward victory.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah the start of the match will be crucial if we allow Smith to get his eye in again, could be curtains. The indian and Aussie pitches being played on couldn't be more different from each other. The indian pitch sounds like a nightmare for batting, not that that's unusual, they expect it to turn straight away over there


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Indian pitches are always nightmares for one side. Normally it's the opposition.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's rubbish. IMO pitches should be maintained to be a balanced contest between bat and ball not the dusty wickets they serve up. Not entertaining to watch either


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Indian pitches are always nightmares for one side. Normally it's the opposition.


:russo


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Speaking of bad Indian pitches, do you remember that India/Sri Lanka match at Kotla in New Delhi a year back from now? That match which was stopped halfway through because of a terrible pitch? That one was the worst track ever. 

I guess Sin Cara was the pitch curator around that time. :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Was that the one they called off?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah that one. Here's a video






DAT BOUNCE.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I remember another one where the bowler bowled a short one and it just stayed along the ground


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Probably not as bad as that pitch in West Indies when they played England in a test back in the late 90s and it got called off after one session. That pitch was a death trap.

Also, Stuart Broad fucking sucks.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

@Bully - There have been quite a lot cases like that, this being the most notable one -






The ball hit Sachin's arm and its an LBW? Who booked this shit? :russo :russo :russo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pieterson's my fave. Not really sure how he's travelling lately haven't watched much of England of late


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I totally lost track of the whole Pietersen fiasco. Mainly because it was so tedious. He can still deliver the goods though. No idea why we keep picking Patel, he's pretty shit.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

IIRC Pietersen is coming down to play in the Big Bash League this summer.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice. I should catch more cricket games this year. I live in melbourne after all


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Have you ever been to any BBL matches?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah to be honest with you, I'm more into one day/Test


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Me too actually. 

I live in Bangalore and we host quite a lot of cricket matches but the last time I went to the stadium was a year back during the World Cup, the India/England bout to be exact. A high scoring match which ended in a tie. Was a fuckin awesome experience.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice. I haven't really got to go to a lot of games last year, missus isn't really into it, more of an afl person. Will try and sneak a few games with mates though


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I went to one BBL game last year, it was Sydney Thunder vs Melbourne Stars iirc, and WARNER smashed 100+ and went apeshit. Even belted Warney for a bit. It's fun to go watch, but I am a much bigger fan of Tests and ODI's.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Writing an business accountancy exam in a couple. Wish me luck, Jobbers.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Good Luck! :cena3


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Fucking jobbers.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Fucking Evo fuckhead.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Today jobbers will be tomorrow stars.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Fucking jobbers.


Still fishing?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I went to one BBL game last year, it was Sydney Thunder vs Melbourne Stars iirc, and WARNER smashed 100+ and went apeshit. Even belted Warney for a bit. It's fun to go watch, but I am a much bigger fan of Tests and ODI's.


Yeah. Still wanna go though. Would be good to see Warner tee off. I did see an world 20/20 vs rest of world though, the one where Hussey hit the roof, pretty memorable moment tbh


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I should be a mod.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Nice. I haven't really got to go to a lot of games last year, missus isn't really into it, more of an afl person. Will try and sneak a few games with mates though


I too didn't get to go to any matches this year but I guess I'll mostly be going next month, unless my friends screw the plan up like they usually do :no: We have a t20 match over here this December and its gonna be awesome as its us against Pakistan :mark:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Guiez chek dis out - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrestling-games/644720-crimsons-sim-league.html 

And dont forget to sign up :kurt


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello people

I found the probably greatest YouTube troll ever :kurt



Spoiler


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not sure 'Greatest YouTube Troll' is something to shout about. It's on a par with such accolades as 'Biggest Hornswoggle Fan' and 'Toilet Cleaner Of The Year'.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't mean turds like HEELKris. With "greatest" I mean how he pissed some hardcore fans off and they really believed this bullshit


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That's what I mean. Most YouTube comments are made by gullible mongs anyway.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Utube trolls can be quite hilarious sometimes.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Snake. Went well


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay! Snake is back.

What else did I miss?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Lot's of pointless talk about cricket.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Lot's of pointless talk about cricket.


unk3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

STOP IT. STOP.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

-.-


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bitches ain't shit but hoes & tricks!!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Except Cobie Smulders. She is a angel.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Asenath said:


> STOP IT. STOP.


You mean STAHP? Nah we have just begun :kurt



RevolverSnake said:


>


Fixed, again. :kurt



RevolverSnake said:


> Except Cobie Smulders. She is a angel.


You mean Angle, right? :kurt

Btw I now have the greatest signature of all time. :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:cena2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> :cena2


That's probably my favorite smiley next to :kurt and unk2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:russo


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Ah, that one's my favorite too. Next to :kurt, unk2 and :cena2




:russo


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Starting to become a bit annoying wouldn't you agree?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Ummmmm..............nah :kurt

Edit - When are you posting the rest of your masterpieces Dunk? I'd love to see you draw a potrait of me with this as my face.



Spoiler: face



:kurt


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

:hayden STAHHHPPPP PWEASE


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Good times :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kurt


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Who is this ball? :dlo :dlo :dlo


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

D Lo Brown.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

DAT MUGSHOT. :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


>


And I fixed it again. :kurt

Milkomania!!!!1111oneone11!!!111!!oneoneone!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:dlootunga3:cole3:cena2:young:show *>* :kurt


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Some dude red repped me because of the chimp fucking the frog thread. I forgot to tell them that I did not enjoy fucking toads or anything similar :hayden


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Starting to become a bit annoying wouldn't you agree?


I just blocked the Angle smiley a long time ago. ;-)

I wonder if Doink would have been able to move higher up the card if he remained a psychotic heel instead of turning into a comedy babyface? Matt Osbourne played him really well. To the point that he was fucking scary, sort of like The Joker in The Dark Knight although obviously years before Heath Ledger's performance.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

How do you block smileys?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't want to see clowns in the main event.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Make your picks quickly RS, I'll update the OP before I go to bed.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I would love to see a Dark Knight Joker type of Heel in the WWE, psychotic and mentally unstable. Sort of like RS. :cena2

A Lex Luthor type Heel would also be awesome. A manipulative, smart Heel that would rely on his wits and evil plans to get what he wants, even if it means using others to do so.


....




I'm a nerd. :side:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I want the three HHH's or do I have to pick on what roster they are?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I would love to see a Dark Knight Joker type of Heel in the WWE, psychotic and mentally unstable. Sort of like RS. :cena2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I want the three HHH's or do I have to pick on what roster they are?


You can pick only one HHH :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:hhh


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> How do you block smileys?


Walk-In is like Goldust on Twitter, he blocks anything and everything. :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> :hhh


:cena2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:vince3


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> How do you block smileys?


If you have Mozilla Firefox, get Ad-Block+ plug-in then you just right click the image & select "Ad-Block: block image."



RevolverSnake said:


> I don't want to see clowns in the main event.


Didn't have to be main event but should have been above working with midgets. WWE seem to come up with interesting gimmick every now & then but then get cold feet & don't want to push the envelop. Waylon Mercy was the same way.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Deep down, I also enjoy that kind of stuff RS. I just don't like to admit and talk about it. Makes it more mystical










Also, is that that first time you used that AP gif? I feel honored.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

@Walk-In: Well, now it is too late anyway. :vince2


@NoyK: yeah, that must have been the first time.

And I think that psycho girl is hot.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

One of the best things about the heel Doink was his entrance music. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> And I think that psycho girl is hot.


She's actually pretty cool. She's using her 15 minutes of fame on-line to raise money for a good cause.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So i'm not the only one who finds Psycho Girlfriend bangable? 

*High Five's RS*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> She's actually pretty cool. She's using her 15 minutes of fame on-line to raise money for a good cause.














NoyK said:


> So i'm not the only one who finds Psycho Girlfriend bangable?
> 
> *High Five's RS*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


>


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Snake, you've gotta pick an ECW guy too. :heyman


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

paul Heyman? :russo


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> One of the best things about the heel Doink was his entrance music. Fucking awesome.


Yeah, that was some epic shit.

Night guys. :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


>


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


>















---



Crimson, can you link me that thread you made again? I'd go back and search for it in the last pages, but this Internet here is just too slow.
I wanna give it a try.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>












Perfect match


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> paul Heyman? :russo


:brock


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Where can I watch this fucking movie?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Where can I watch this fucking movie?


American Psycho? Don't you use torrent?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Perfect match


That cigarr should be my dick. :vince2



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> :brock


Is that a yes? :cena3



You_heard? said:


> Where can I watch this fucking movie?


Buy it on DVD or Blu Ray.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Buy it on DVD or Blu Ray.


Or buy it in videotape.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Crimson, can you link me that thread you made again? I'd go back and search for it in the last pages, but this Internet here is just too slow.
> I wanna give it a try.


Here :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Is that a yes? :cena3


NO! NO! NO! :bryan


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> American Psycho? Don't you use torrent?


Yes American Psycho. I wish I had flash to support that.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> That cigarr should be my dick. :vince2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should buy it on Blu Ray. It'as worth to support Christian Bale lol.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I got American Psycho on DVD used from Disk Replay for $1.88.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Life is... PAIN.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That Cold Fish.

And Rock316AE red repped me, should I make a rant? :russo


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I got American Psycho on DVD used from Disk Replay for $1.88.


What a steal!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup SonoShion? When I think of you, I think of DMT lol.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol it is weird watching Breaking Bad in german.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> And Rock316AE red repped me, should I make a rant?


So were you positive for C.M. Punk or negative against The Rock?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Sup SonoShion? When I think of you, I think of DMT lol.












Nothing. Came back from a theatrical performance. Left early, it gave me the headache of my lifetime.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> So were you positive for C.M. Punk or negative against The Rock?


I wrote that matches from 2012 are way better than matches from 1999.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Nothing. Came back from a theatrical performance. Left early, it gave me the headache of my lifetime.


Lol I can't blame you. I wouldn't want to see a fat lady sing :cena2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I wrote that matches from 2012 are way better than matches from 1999.


Sounds like he took it as a slight against The Rock, then, since he was a full-time performer in '99! :lol

That statement is true though. At least if you look from the bottom-to-the-top of the cards. As bad as WWE TV is nowadays, the PPVs deliver in the match quality department.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

u dnt wana mess wit da GOTA

:roksmile


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> That Cold Fish.
> 
> And Rock316AE red repped me, should I make a rant? :russo


If you make it, at least 400 words :kurt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Signed up on your game Crimson. Looks pretty promising


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I will join the game too


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Sounds like he took it as a slight against The Rock, then, since he was a full-time performer in '99! :lol
> 
> That statement is true though. At least if you look from the bottom-to-the-top of the cards. As bad as WWE TV is nowadays, the PPVs deliver in the match quality department.


Yeah, pretty much this.



DualShock said:


> If you make it, at least 400 words :kurt


:russo



NoyK said:


> Signed up on your game Crimson. Looks pretty promising





DualShock said:


> I think I will join the game too


There is no point in playing. I already have the goat. :cena2


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> There is no point in playing. I already have the goat. :cena2


I have Somo Jootatosmiley


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:cena


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> There is no point in playing. I already have the goat. :cena2


Nope I have Bryan :yes


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:vince3


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

The reason I haven't been active is because I was stu*DYING* anything new?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just Angle.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> The reason I haven't been active is because I was stu*DYING* anything new?


Studying is hell


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

btw Dunk did you finish your drawing of me :kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Studying is *hell*


Hell doesn't exist, studying does sadly


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Nope I have Bryan :yes


I have the 4 baddest motherfuckers on the planet for that game


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah Taz is bad alright, but not in the way I think you mean


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> btw Dunk did you finish your drawing of me :kurt


Two oral presentations to make this week, no time till thursday :hayden


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I hate him as commentator but he was the man in ECW


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:hhh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:brock


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Doesn't change the fact that Game = GOAT :vince2


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12142537-post6935.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12142589-post6936.html

Look at the OP :vince2
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/classic-wrestling/644755-bret-hart-most-overrated-wrestler-ever.html

I say 47 more posts and we have a new poster in the rants section :kurt


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

RevolverSnake said:


> Except Cobie Smulders. She is a angel.


I expected more from you.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He rejoined again? Seriously?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The Z man back in the house


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Evolution said:


> I expected more from you.


Hey, cut me some slack, I'm a child of divorce afterall!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

How many times now? Is it 5?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm really liking Crimson's game. :lol
Those Sim Leagues are awesome.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunno. He rejoined twice in one day at one point. Might have even been three


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I stopped caring about rejoiners a while ago

Just let the mods handle their business, I'm sure they know who it is


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I'm really liking Crimson's game. :lol
> Those Sim Leagues are awesome.


:cena3


And Regarding that awesome wife beater I don't think he will come into rants, he probably just wants to discuss some wrestling.


But too bad we will fuck him up. :draper


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I'm really liking Crimson's game. :lol
> Those Sim Leagues are awesome.


You should try wf forum championship. It is really fun


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> You should try wf forum championship. It is really fun


Already signed up, can't believe no one chose Damien Sandow.
Also chose Mason Ryan and Bobby Lashley.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Now he even bought the lifetime premium membership :kurt


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Already signed up, can't believe no one chose Damien Sandow.
> Also chose Mason Ryan and Bobby Lashley.


No I meant the prediction one lol. In the Wwe ppv section


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm off to the gym. Catch.:rock4


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

See ya.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, who rejoined? I am curious to know.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> No I meant the prediction one lol. In the Wwe ppv section


Ohhh. I'll check it out. I'm a newbie to this forum's 'games', so cut me some slack haha 



You_heard? said:


> Ok, who rejoined? I am curious to know.


You can find the answer just 4 pages back... Anyways, it seems to be Warren Zevon.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Warren Zevon is a bitch but I wouldn't mind him coming back. The arguments he gets into usually brings the best out of people. Now that what I wanna see in Rants.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm about to see Lars Triers Antichrist for the first time. But it is probably a cut version because german free tv and shit. unk3


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm about to see Lars Triers Antichrist for the first time. But it is probably a cut version because german free tv and shit. unk3


Wo läuft es den? RTL oder Pro Sieben? :russo


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Auf ARTE.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

So edgy lol.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Auf ARTE.


That sounds great, there is hope for an uncut version unlike mainstream shit like RTL, RTL2, Pro Sieben or Sat1


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope.

:austin


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

CP and I came to the conclusion that Mrbadexample was Warren Zevon weeks ago.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler: well...



how about a gimmick where you post everything in spoiler tabs? silly.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

lol at WZ's Bret thread. He's whining about Bret's mic skills, yet his favorite wrestler is one of the most uncharismatic wrestler's ever


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Lesson learned: don't read movie/music opinions on a wrestling forum.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Or any kind of opinion including wrestling


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Unless you *REALLY* love Batman & shitty death metal.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What shitty death metal? I like death metal...as long as it isn't shitty.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I just saw that Snooki on Twitter has six-million followers & now I'm hoping for nuclear war to eliminate the human race.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I just saw that Snooki on Twitter has six-million followers & now I'm hoping for nuclear war to eliminate the human race.


Less than a month apparently.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I just saw that Snooki on Twitter has six-million followers & now I'm hoping for nuclear war to eliminate the human race.





Spoiler: lol



she would have more than the Anti-Christ would, if she wasn't actually the Anti-Christ.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Daniel Craig is the devil.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Skyfall pulled off a Striker with a new gimmick debut, and RS used a gif that's not from American Psycho?

Dafuq is going on :kobe


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Spoiler: what is going on


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Most gimmick posters are awful.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RS is an exception though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup with y'all foos?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you get yourself a copy of American psycho yet?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


>













Speaking if AP, I tried DLing it by torrent 3 times. None worked 

On my 4th try.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Say NO to torrents! Just fucking buy it already.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Did you get yourself a copy of American psycho yet?


Naw but I am eventually. I just seen the 1998 psycho and it kinda sucked. You seen it?



Walk-In said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


All day lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Say NO to torrents! Just fucking buy it already.


Can't spend money recklessly right now, economy is shit right now in my country. :disdrogba


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

No, I have only seen the original.

Funfact: Did you now that the name of the killer in psycho, Norman Bates, was an inspiration for the name of Patrick Bateman?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> No, I have only seen the original.
> 
> Funfact: Did you now that the name of the killer in psycho, Norman Bates, was an inspiration for the name of Patrick Bateman?


I heard the original one is better in every aspect.

I had a feeling it was. As soon as I heard the Hotel was named "Bate Hotel" I instantly thought of Bateman lol :cena2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know what I did wrong but Bully seems to hate me. :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Derailing my threads. Keep your bullshit in here

I don't hate you weirdo


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just wanted to fit in.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY, Tell me whats wrong.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong, go back to the crack pipe


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys. GUYS. I just created the greatest smiley of all time.



























..........

















































Huh?...Huh?...HUH?? :cena2


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Bully's just mad because of that Triple H swag. :vince3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Terrible.

Half his heads missing.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

That's awful


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol that Ryback.

*stick throw*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Nothing wrong, go back to the crack pipe


You seem angry. Must had a bad day I suppose.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Back to the office.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you still training?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Back to the slaughterhouse.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Keep trying NoyK. You may create a Smiley that might be useful.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Are you still training?


Of course.

Been eating pasta like a crazy Italian lately. If all goes well, I'm finally going to buy dumbbells tomorrow.

Like I said, shit economy here lately.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Make a Bateman smiley.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There's enough smileys as there is. Most of them are shit, there's only a handful that are any good


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:kurt remains dominating


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

If the mods knew Bateman was a meme I bet they would have been made it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:kurt.

That is my first time posting this Smiley.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

We also need more Triple H one's. :hhh


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I want a Gorilla one.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

RS go back to your old avatar and signature. HHH sukz ballz


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think you are just mad because he buries your midget club.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *His chin is bad I know, wait* >.<


This is acceptable. I can see it being used for awkward moments.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

4 on 1, i don't think so unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> His chin is bad I know. >.<


That's a bit better


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

5* i'm bad at maths. unk3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

blur said:


> 4 on 1, i don't think so unk2


You know it. :cena2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:heyman


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

borky will take care of the shovel, he's like a jesus to us midgets


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You played that game Blur haven't you blur?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

HHH is on a streak... a losing streak


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

what game?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Blur. A racing Car game.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

no.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay. I thought that for obvious reasons.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

-----


We need a "If you know what I mean" smiley.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

noyk stop trying. please.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Shush, I'm getting better.

All I need to learn now is how to make it a transparent background instead of the same type of color in the posts. :hmm:


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

no you fucking suck you basement living balloon loving heyman masterbating monkey ******.

im out guize, gonna go work out. :kurt

bai


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> -----
> 
> 
> We need a "If you know what I mean" smiley.


Sounds like a job for milhouse


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Peace out bro.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a brunette blur. unk


I'll try making smileys when I find out how to make a transparent background. Might go play some Star Wars, ain't sleepy at all.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Started trends left right and centre. Everyone's working out now


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Blur doesn't realise that Kurt is shorter than most of the "vanilla midgets" in his sig


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

yea i got 2 packs till now, 4 more to go

:kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:austin


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

uhh vanilla midgets should have hair.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They should also be under 6 foot. Ambrose is billed at 6'4 Punk 6'2 Rollins 6'1, they might be slightly less than they are billed, but no way are they midgets


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> uhh vanilla midgets should have hair.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rollins and Ambrose are pretty big. No way they are vanilla midgets.

Think I'm going to change my Sig/Avatar set. Might go with Ambrose.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Bully doesn't get my sig unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Brad Maddox is probably the only one that qualifies.

It's a stupid expression anyway. Fuck you Nash


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

666 posts!

muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

ok bye :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince :vince


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

no post count here? unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Keep going with the spam and I'll have you removed from the thread


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY, serious question. Have you ever got hit by an wild Kangaroo?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

blur, are you fucking high or something?

Anyway, new sig/avy set.  Finally I can actually post outside of Rants with a matching font color.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I like it. The colors are trippy.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

hairy boobs not favored .

don't mention my name. let me go. bye.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> BULLY, serious question. Have you ever got hit by an wild Kangaroo?



I don't live in an area where kangaroos run rampant.

I've only seen em at zoos

So no


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I don't live in an area where kangaroos run rampant.
> 
> I've only seen em at zoos
> 
> So no


Okay. it must be rare to see them roam the streets of Melbourne.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah 

Only see em in rural areas


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh ok. They are basically over grown Rabbits.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is kinda random, but I got headbutted by an ostrich when I went to a Safari. Damn thing looked like a wrecking ball swinging, I didn't even know they did that.

All I was trying to do was give her a bit of my Croissant. unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Oh ok. They are basically over grown Rabbits.


Uh... I guess.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> This is kinda random, but I got headbutted by an ostrich when I went to a Safari. Damn thing looked like a wrecking ball swinging, I didn't even know they did that.
> 
> All I was trying to do was give her a bit of my Croissant. unk3


Lol that is some funny stuff. I thought of this video.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Kevin Hart is the man.*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hell yeah! He's one of my favorite comedian.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler: ok, here is what I'm going to try: I'm going to type a shitload in the spoiler = section. I'm not going to preview it, just see if it works. If it works :hb if not :(



did it work?





Spoiler:  Edit: ah, almost. the smileys didn't follow over. that's an obnoxious ass gimmick, definitely going to do it a bit.



How to Train your dragon is a great movie.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Skyfall's gimmick is actually promising. :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

He's pretty good.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jesus.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

NoyK - Why dont you try a Jinder Mahal smiley? I've always wanted one. :kurt

That Dan Ambroz set looks quite good btw :kane


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk4


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


> :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Bully - Damnit! Saffas kinda have the upperhand after that amazing comeback with the ball. Pup and Huss have got some real work to do now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Australia still have nearly 300 run lead. I'd say they're looking pretty good. Looks like we are going to get a result one way or the other


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

What? A 300 run lead? They just lead by 135 or something right?

EDIT - Just checked Cricinfo and realised that my friends were trolling. :heyman They told me that AB scored 93! :batista3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No they had about a 160 run lead before they even started batting and thyve put on 111


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Sometimes I feel dumb after writing a post (like I just did in the TNA section) because I think "I just took time out of my life to type this out."

I wonder how much of my life I have wasted arguing over professional wrestling, watching bad wrestling & discussing it on-line? That's a scary thought. "Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time" or something like that, right?

Fuckin' TNA, man...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not quite 300 but close enough, still got 5 wickets in hand


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Sometimes I feel dumb after writing a post (like I just did in the TNA section) because I think "I just took time out of my life to type this out."
> 
> I wonder how much of my life I have wasted arguing over professional wrestling, watching bad wrestling & discussing it on-line? That's a scary thought. "Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time" or something like that, right?
> 
> Fuckin' TNA, man...


I still gotta watch impact, you reminded me. My interest in it has waned lately since the poor booking (IMO) at BFG.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I still gotta watch impact, you reminded me. My interest in it has waned lately since the poor booking (IMO) at BFG.


Everything was fine up until the main event of TNA No Surrender. That's when everything started going south. They had a good three or four month run but now they're dead in the water.

Jeff Hardy winning the BFG Series & then the World Title. D-Von being revealed from Aces & Eights. James Storm winning the #1 contendership in a 3-way only to lose it on free TV in a one-on-one match. Nothing matters anymore. They fucked up everything & only have themselves to blame. They're never going anywhere & will get 1.1's until someone pulls the plug either financially or from a television standpoint.

Fuck, last I heard they don't even get a 1.1 anymore.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Fuck it, YOLO!


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, just checked the scorecard and its a 273 run lead. Well its safe to say that Aussies aren't losing it unless Morkel and Klienveldt continue with their good form and rip through the remaining batting order before tea or something like that. It still wont be easy for South Africa to chase anything near or above 400 in their second innings though, so the only two possible results are Australia winning or a highly unlikely draw.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Jinder Mahal's Turban?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Vanilla Midget HQs?


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

haters in da building


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

unk2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Bands a make her dance*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The test is finely balanced - if Pup and Huss can combine for another lengthy partnership, and give a lead of around 400 (with WADE able to come smack a few runs to boost it) then we'll bat the Saffas out of the game. It will be tough to take the 10 wickets in 5 sessions (we'll need that long) without Pattinson. It's time for Siddle and Hilfy to step up and dominate.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> The test is finely balanced - if Pup and Huss can combine for another lengthy partnership, and give a lead of around 400 (with WADE able to come smack a few runs to boost it) then we'll bat the Saffas out of the game. It will be tough to take the 10 wickets in 5 sessions (we'll need that long) without Pattinson. It's time for Siddle and Hilfy to step up and dominate.


I kinda hope that it'll be a sporting declaration, where Saffas might try and get the runs rather than try and grind out a draw, more chance of australia winning if SA bat aggressively too


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

As I said earlier, its either going to be a win for the Aussies or a draw, which is quite unlikely to happen.

Btw RS' sig is BOSS


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, we won't be batting past lunch, or at the latest 3pm. Gives enough time to breakdown the top order and get ripped in. Essentially, once we get Smith, Kallis and Amla, it's pretty much a matter of when, not if, we win, as the other batsmen have shown susceptability to our bowlers antics.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Australia is a cesspool of dirt and Kangaroo feces with a few shitty, dull ass towns and generic, run of the mill cities here and there.

Nothing special.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The Night Of Champions PPV is out, make sure you buy it. Or maybe stream it. :kurt


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Crimson what DVD extras will there be?

:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Kurt Angle winning the Olympic Gold with a broken freakin' neck! :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Give me a world title shot at starrcade :hhh

plz. :cena3


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll give it a thought :vince


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

dem politics. :cena2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dem son-in-laws :vince2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Bout to watch the third disc of Rocky's 2012 set.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The doc was pretty impressive, wasn't it?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah it was a great watch.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Archer is a great watch.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Getting together with some buddies tonight to cook & watch Notre Dame. If The Irish lose, there's a good chance I'm going to be bombed.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler: I'm going to continue this gimmick of posting inside of spoiler tags for a bit here first, you know; see if it goes over. Kind of like NXT, then when it's the coolest thing since sliced Turkey, debut it into real rants. Then into entertainment and video games. then...the world!



:delrio this guy beat this guy :cena3 in WWE's top 50 most beautiful people in WWE? :Rock3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Alberto looks way better than Cena. Cena is ugly.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*#2 and highest ranked male bitches*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:hhh


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Woahhhhhh, you're only smoke and mirrorsssssss!

Any newish horror films for me to give a watch tonight, lids?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Rhodes = 1 In my books at least

Unfortunatley I don#t know any good horror movies.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If you haven't seen Cloverfield yet, I recommend it Moz'. It's not that recent though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Cloverfield was boring.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Cloverfield was boring.



:hhh


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Clovers was hit and miss for me. 

I wanted to like it but I just couldn't do it.

Appreciate the shout though, I have nothing else to watch so it looks like I'm watching it anyway!

EDIT: I only saw it when it first came in to the movies on a terrible cam copy, might be better actually seeing what's on the screen.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

There's also the Paranormal Activity series if you haven't watched. REC I and II are also classics.

Here's a few more trailers, just in case. You probably watched everything I mentioned though.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Cloverfield was boring.


And full of shaky cam, bad acting & terrible CGI.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The only good horror movie that I can think of right now is SAW 1. Even though it is probably more of a psycho thriller kind of thing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

NoyK said:


> There's also the Paranormal Activity series if you haven't watched. REC I and II are also classics.
> 
> Here's a few more trailers, just in case. You probably watched everything I mentioned though.


I haven't seen Alone In The Dark so I'll download that one now. 

I thought P.A 1 was good but each one got worse and worse.

REC series is beautiful, 3 is lol worthy though.

I only watched G.E 1 and 2 just last week or so, great little films IMO.

I'm watching The Tunnel right now, it's fucking pathetic.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK play you god-damn role in crimson's sim. :cena3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait, there's a REC III? Didn't even know of it's existence, might give it a try today.




RevolverSnake said:


> NoyK play you god-damn role in crimson's sim. :cena3


Oh, you asked for it. rton


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

shit is going down. :cena


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RS is getting whooped in Crimson's Sim game :vince2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Don't waste your time, NK. The film is BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!

It starts off alright but then it takes a sharp left turn to shitsville.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww that sucks, I'm a huge REC fan. 

I've been trying to download American Psycho anyway, it's slow as hell, and another torrent downloading would only make things worse.

I usually download every movie at like 2~3MB speed, but for some reason AP is downloading at 12Kb. 
Somehow I think this is RS's doing :hhh


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I just watched a movie called Visioneers. It's not a horror, but it's really quite strange. It's like a dystopian movie set in the near future, with people exploding due to stress. Zack Galifankis is in it, but I was disappointed. Got bored pretty fast.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Just buy the god-damn movie, noyk.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I've seen REC2 and that movie is actually pretty good.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Noyk do you have cable tv? You can rent the movie OR wait till it airs on axn black


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *#2 and highest ranked male bitches*


You're excited over that? Well then...








You're a *******.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

overcompensating tryhard said:


> You're a *******.


And you are a gothic overcompensating chick with a dick loser who is trying way too hard.

~ geek god


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I am a wimpy, cock eyed, huncbacked, Nickelback loving, penis aficionado who can fit a stack of five thick black penises in my mouth and double that in my giant loose anus with utter ease. See I like to think that I matter in rants, but the problem is nobody has ever made a rant about me, so I am just trying to get over by targeting the top heel in WF. Yet I always end up coming short, because I am a piss weak little bitch.


You got that right, Cum Dumpster.

~Apocalypto the Greek God


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yawn


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

12-0, baby! National title game!!!!!

Notre Dame, our Mother
Tender, strong and true
Proudly in the heavens,
Gleams thy gold and blue.
Glory's mantle cloaks thee
Golden is thy fame,
And our hearts forever,
Praise thee, Notre Dame.
And our hearts forever,
Love thee, Notre Dame!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


>


bama not bad


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Aww that sucks, I'm a huge REC fan.
> 
> I've been trying to download American Psycho anyway, it's slow as hell, and another torrent downloading would only make things worse.
> 
> ...


Here's the uncut version, estimated download time 30 minutes. At least for my connection.

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/6062204/American_Psycho_Uncut_2000_BRRip_720p_x264_Herakler

Another one.

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/4564544/American.Psycho[2000]DvDrip[5.1]Uncut.Edition[Eng]-AXG


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

my download speed is 5kbps 
+

it's a broadband and it has limited usage. unk3


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

You suck and so does your internet connection.:batista4

Btw the words "you suck" remind me of something




...







...






:kurt


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I know it sucks. I have to wait for a week or so to get 5mbps internet. :kurt
okay bye. unk


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm thinking on doing a certain edit just for the sake of old times. :hmm:

This one will be... Classy.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey NoyK, can you please make a Jinder Mahal smiley out of this? :kurt

And make sure it doesn't have that white BG :heyman


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not sure if I can, I don't have Photoshop anymore . If I had I could quite probably do it, but with GIMP they all end up with white BG, and I don't know (nor can I find it) how to do it. I'll try to get a crack version of CS6 sometime, I'll be sure to do it. 


In the meantime, I decided to go all nostalgic, pretend this is September, and make one more of my fail Gimpaint in-a-rush edits. 

Don't mind me, it's just one of those boring-ass Sundays where I got nothing planned, and I'm bored to death.



Spoiler: Class















Didn't know who else posted their picture.


Edit: Bollocks, forgot about DualShock enguin


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Added to front page anyway


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The white BG appears because the photo you upload is a cut out. Once you cut the photo, place it on a small square of the color which matches with the BG of the posts over here (a light shade of gray) and you wont get the white BG anymore. :cena3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that I can do, if you quote the smiley though, it doesn't fit the background.

Like this:












Fail :( said:


>


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm okay with it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

not a big deal


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Alright I'll give it a shot then Crimson.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Meh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How about some Bully Ray smileys


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I can actually see the first one be used quite often.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What cunt??


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

How did his head get cut off o_o


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know I uploaded it to my image account and it came out like that. Doesn't matter if I copy the url straight from your post, or save it to my computer first


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I need a list of things and timings on what things I should do at the gym. I feel so unorganized when I'm in there.

@Guys who go the gym. Help would be appreciated. (Y)


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll juice this one out.









Noyk get a cleaner cut at this one.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

blur said:


> I need a list of things and timings on what things I should do at the gym. I feel so unorganized when I'm in there.
> 
> @Guys who go the gym. Help would be appreciated. (Y)


What are you trying to achieve? What's your physique are you trying to lose weight get lean or are you skinny trying to bulk up? need info


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Bulk up

Bully pm me the details if they're long. (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Will you post the Bully Ray smiley correctly?










@BULLY yeah, save it in bookmarks or something. That will have to suffice until or if the Admins decide to put it or no.

Speaking of gym, today's workout day. Shit I don't feel like working out at all, but I must. I think I'm getting sick again, I am never not pumped to hit the weights since I started.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Which mod handles the smileys? Headliner?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

see u guys later. bully pm me da detailzz!2!










666 posts


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not sure, he is the most active, so maybe. He did tell someone to just PM him a smiley that someone made so he could see if he would add it or no.

Hopefully the 3 best I've made will be accepted









Although I doubt it because the BG isn't transparent...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't overuse that smiley you guys have already ruined the kurt angle one


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Let's wait for the rest to come online and see what happens.

They're probably lazy scrubs who can't be bothered to copy-paste the smiley link anyway, so I think it's safe for now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I added the two bully ray and Jinder mahal smileys to the OP of this thread in the meantime. Just somewhere to store them for now


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

By the way, has someone noticed this guy frankieorton lately? He makes at least 20 Randy Orton threads per week, my god. He's making me feel bad for being an Orton fan. :no:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Adyman is the worst in the WWE section. Eclairel is pretty bad too and that guy you mentioned


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Black Ops II online is fucking intense. Really hard to put down after a while. Really liking the Team Domination mode. Went up 14 ranks in one night :side:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bought it but I haven't played it yet. According to my cousin, it is awesome. Going to play it when I have time. 

He told me the story line is really interesting.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm still kinda skeptical onto buying Black Ops II after Black Ops I disappointed me greatly. I only ended up playing Zombies every time I played it, I don't know, it just wasn't my thing, and the gameplay wasn't attractive.

I've heard Black Ops II has improved greatly by a whole lot of people though, but I don't know if I should go for that or Counter Strike: Global Offensive, which I've heard a lot of good things about too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It sure is, and your decisions throughout the game effect how it transpires. I've done the campaign three times now, and each time the story has worked out differently due to choices made and the amount of mini-challenges completed.

Edit - NoyK, the BOII storyline is brilliant, and the online, wow, it's amazing. You go alright even if you're kinda shit at shooter games.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay good time to post my latest rant I think..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> It sure is, and your decisions throughout the game effect how it transpires. I've done the campaign three times now, and each time the story has worked out differently due to choices made and the amount of mini-challenges completed.
> 
> Edit - NoyK, the BOII storyline is brilliant, and the online, wow, it's amazing. You go alright even if you're kinda shit at shooter games.



Well I've played Shooter Games since CS 1.6, so you can say I'm a 'nerd' at it. 

And I guess I'll give it a go. I absolutely loved the BO1 storyline, and if BO2 is improved as everyone says, I'm not missing it. Only 1 more exact month to wait for that, WWE13, and FIFA 13. Christmas, hurry up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I've never really liked shooter games until I played MW2 iirc at a mates place one arvo before a uni party. Got hooked on it I guess, but I tend to stick to the COD series, and Battlefield.

Bully, I'm thinking Evo's rant from last month would be better served for you. So much anger I sense in you. A lot of fear as well.

Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, and hate...hate leads to suffering.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for that yoda 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

sXe_Yoda, I am :side:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You should have ended the Rant with







BULLY. 8*D


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I've never really liked shooter games until I played MW2 iirc at a mates place one arvo before a uni party. Got hooked on it I guess, but I tend to stick to the COD series, and Battlefield.
> 
> Bully, I'm thinking Evo's rant from last month would be better served for you. So much anger I sense in you. A lot of fear as well.
> 
> Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, and hate...hate leads to suffering.


Embrace the hate, young Maverick. :kane


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That rant needs a Sephiroth post


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Who is Sephiroth?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's one of the main posters in the video game section

Sephiroth is a character from Final Fantasy 7


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Fuck yea. 

The new GOAT smiley.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh ok, I hardly go that section so that's why I don't know much about him.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

One of the biggest nerds around here. :draper


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> One of the biggest nerds around here. :draper


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Don't overuse that smiley you guys have already ruined the kurt angle one


We ruined it? Nah. :kurt


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

GOAT smilies?

:terry :torres :hazard

unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Watching the game Mav

:suarez1


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> GOAT smilies?
> 
> :terry :torres :hazard
> 
> unk2


NO.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you WF for the bosnian GOAT smiley :dzeko


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

BO2 online sucks dick.

They actually improved it but killed it with the garbage maps. They are all tiny and wayyyy too cluttered.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm glad you finally stopped using "my" smiley. Yeah, you people weren't supposed to use it anyway, that smiley was mine. You better stick with the Bully Ray one now. This one's mine!

:kurt

*MINE!*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw Bully the game is clearly in Australia's hands, the bowlers did a pretty good job.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I just returned some video tapes.


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I just returned some video tapes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


RS, it seems you have a new recruit to your army of psychopaths.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

On a sunday? :kobe


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol you got me trapped in the corner there.


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sundays are boring.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sunday is your day off son.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Sundays are boring.


Not usually, but this one is.

Saturdays are much better. Free day, and I can sleep for how long I want.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> :kurt


STAHP! That's mine!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Asshole & You Heard - Why dont you guys join my sim league too? :kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Can I join too :kurt


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Because I don't know how to play unk3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Because I don't know how to play unk3


It's pretty easy, just choose 4 wrestlers (One from WWE, WCW, TNA, ECW, respectively), and then let the simulations take place.

You can cut a few promos role-playing if you want too. 


But not trying to be an ass here, I think we have enough for now, and it's already a bit of a mess right now in the Main-Event. More would just make it worse. >.<


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> It's pretty easy, just choose 4 wrestlers (One from WWE, WCW, TNA, ECW, respectively), and then let the simulations take place.
> 
> You can cut a few promos role-playing if you want too.
> 
> ...


I see how it works. One last question though, who simulates it?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson does. How, I do not know.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Noyk. I would rep you if I could.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I see how it works. One last question though, who simulates it?


Crimson 3:16 :austin



MrMeki said:


> Can I join too :kurt


STAHP USIN DAT SMILEY ITS MINE! And you're free to join btw. :kurt

If anyone of you is/are interested, better PM me your picks. And remember, dont post your picks in the league thread until I confirm your picks via PM. :vince3


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> :kurt


*STAHP!*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:kurt


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kobe


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> :kurt


I SED STAHP IT! You people are overusing it! I started using that smiley excessively doesn't mean that even you can. And its MY smiley! STAHP PLZ!



andersonasshole900 said:


> :troll


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey cut me some slack. I'm a child of divorce!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

How many childs of divorce do we have over here? :heyman


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:Bischoff


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> it's already a bit of a mess right now in the Main-Event.


:russo


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat Evolution.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That font is hard to read.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What does it say, DS?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm looking at it with a 55 inch led and can still barely read it. But it says " I miss vince Russo booking tna when he was writing the show everyone was in a storyline and everyone was on television"


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm sleepy. Night guys.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't believe people are still questioning if Kelly Kelly Fan is real, because someone faking would find a picture of a girl with a half melting face, amirite????


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Night Crimson. Think I'm going to do the same, or play a bit of Star Wars.


Edit:



Catalanotto said:


> I can't believe people are still questioning if Kelly Kelly Fan is real, because someone faking would find a picture of a girl with a half melting face, amirite????




Or maybe not.

Holy shit :lmao :lmao


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Am I the only one who finds Kelly Kelly Fan cute? I guess I have low standards.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes you are.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The Jobbers Thread:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Am I the only one who finds Kelly Kelly Fan cute? I guess I have low standards.


She looks like fuckin' Sloth from the Goonies with a fake wig on.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I usually don't diss people for their looks, but god damn. KKF looks like a statue made of wax inside a sauna room.

She might be pretty on the inside people, come on! :whiteknight


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Slothy Slothy Fan


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> She looks like fuckin' Sloth from the Goonies with a fake wig on.


I disagree. She's fuckable bro.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I can't believe people are still questioning if Kelly Kelly Fan is real, because someone faking would find a picture of a girl with a half melting face, amirite????







Yeah, I'm going to hell.
























Oh wait a minute, hell doesn't exist, so fuck it (Y)


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I disagree. She's fuckable bro.


If you're into wall-eyed 'tards, I guess.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> If you're into wall-eyed 'tards, I guess.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


>


I swear this episode just aired on TV 30 minutes ago :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So since this thread is pretty much just people spamming smilies now, how long until a mod takes pity (mercy?) and kills this shit?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

When the Planets aligned.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Big Image



























I kinda feel bad though


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> So since this thread is pretty much just people spamming smilies now, how long until a mod takes pity (mercy?) and kills this shit?


Don't like it, don't read it. Simple shit.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> So since this thread is pretty much just people spamming smilies now, how long until a mod takes pity (mercy?) and kills this shit?


Don't like it, don't read it. Simple shit.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Don't like it, don't read it. Simple shit.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey don't bully poor Amy.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

If you drank Noyk then you would definitely be able to get into a situation where you would want to fuck her. I've had worse, not even going to lie.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah don't bully Amy. She just speaks her mind like the rest of us.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

KK Fan reminds me of a young Michael Hayes












Spoiler



would still bang :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah so have I honestly. 

She doesn't look overly ugly just well... dumb.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> If you drank Noyk then you would definitely be able to get into a situation where you would want to fuck her. I've had worse, not even going to lie.


...Eeesh. Good thing I'm straightedge. unk



BULLY said:


> Yeah so have I honestly.
> 
> She doesn't look overly ugly just well... dumb.


Maybe the room light or whatever didn't help too


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah so have I honestly.
> 
> She doesn't look overly ugly just well... dumb.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


>


This

I guess from now on we should call her Kelly Kelly Bundy fan :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

If she would say "hey, let's have some anal" I wouldn't say no.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

NoyK said:


> ...Eeesh. Good thing I'm straightedge. unk
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the room light or whatever didn't help too


Are you one of those guys who thinks straight edge=no drinking, drugs,etc.?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bundy Bundy fan


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

She looks 'special'


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Evil Neville said:


> Are you one of those guys who thinks straight edge=no drinking, drugs,etc.?


I'm not an expert with this whole straight edge thing but what else is it supposed to mean?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> This
> 
> I guess from now on we should call her Kelly Kelly Bundy fan :kurt


Yes, DualShock. That idea is logical.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm not an expert with this whole straight edge thing but what else is it supposed to mean?


It's a disctinct hardcore punk sub-culture. Just because you don't drink/smoke doesn't mean you are straight-edge.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah you better listen to Minor Threat while not drinking & being underage, goddamnit! It always kinda pissed me off when people would label themselves as something, especially when they take a holier than thou attitude over something they've never even tried before.

If you've never drank in your life, shut the fuck up about being straight edge.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm a drug addict, son.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Evil Neville said:


> It's a disctinct hardcore punk sub-culture. Just because you don't drink/smoke doesn't mean you are straight-edge.



Oh crap, nevermind then. But yeah, I don't drink/smoke/do drugs.

Been calling myself straight-edge for a while now. Fail enguin


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Yeah you better listen to Minor Threat while not drinking & being underage, goddamnit! It always kinda pissed me off when people would label themselves as something, especially when they take a holier than thou attitude over something they've never even tried before.
> 
> If you've never drank in your life, shut the fuck up about being straight edge.


It only irritates me when people label themselves like that without even having the slightest idea about what that label is even supposed to represent.

Like, i make expressionist art. So therefore i am Adolf Hitler? :bron


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Oh crap, nevermind then. But yeah, I don't drunk/smoke/do drugs.
> 
> Been calling myself straight-edge for a while now. *Fail* enguin


...and the number of people that were shocked by this revelation?



























*
ZERO*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:tyson


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

NoyK, not trying to bring up old shit but what's the name of your (former) alt?


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

The jobbers are brutal when a female posts a picture of herself on this forum. XD

Kelly kelly fan isn't that bad.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

@ Meki, Skiie.

Dammit, my country's English teachers suck. My old teacher claimed straightedge meant someone who doesn't drink, smoke, or do drugs.

Fuck this country.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Think this is Noyk's alt:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/217543-skiie.html

Edit @ PsychoStacey - To be fair most of us said we _would_, that's a compliment where I come from.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> The jobbers are brutal when a female posts a picture of herself on this forum. XD
> 
> Kelly kelly fan isn't that bad.


^^^


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Or people not replying to their messages :kobe


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> The jobbers are brutal when a female posts a picture of herself on this forum. XD
> 
> Kelly kelly fan isn't that bad.


You can post another pic, I'll be kind :connery2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> The jobbers are brutal when a female posts a picture of herself on this forum. XD
> 
> Kelly kelly fan isn't that bad.


Nah you are sexy  


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


>


This is what the average Americans eats.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Most of the jobbers in here will go anything with a vagina. If they say no, you know somethings wrong


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

FAO *Noyk*. If you only wanted to calculated rep power with *'Skiie'* then why did you make twenty posts under that account? Just curious.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a good point


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, this again.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Most of the jobbers in here will go anything with a vagina. If they say no, you know somethings wrong


RKOPeep being an obvious exception, he won't go with anything with a vagina. No offence to Peep!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> FAO *Noyk*. If you only wanted to calculated rep power with *'Skiie'* then why did you make twenty posts under that account? Just curious.












Legit good point.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> FAO *Noyk*. If you only wanted to calculated rep power with *'Skiie'* then why did you make twenty posts under that account? Just curious.


I had to make posts so I could rep *Skiie* with *NoyK*, otherwise I couldn't do anything. I was going to stop at like 50 so I could search his posts and rep it and see if my power increased on *NoyK*
Only did it 2 times though, RS sent me the thread and I stopped.

It's old shit man, I was a dumbass for not searching the forum for a thread that explained this.

PS: What does FAO mean?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> RKOPeep being an obvious exception, he won't go with anything with a vagina. No offence to Peep!


Lol none taken


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I had to make posts so I could rep *Skiie* with *NoyK*, otherwise I couldn't do anything. I was going to stop at like 50 so I could search his posts and rep it and see if my power increased on *NoyK*
> Only did it 2 times though, RS sent me the thread and I stopped.
> 
> It's old shit man, I was a dumbass for not searching the forum for a thread that explained this.
> ...


FAO means 'for attention of'.

So you were going to use this other account to regularly check your possible increase in rep power as time went on? Why would you even care about your rep power, anyway?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> FAO means 'for attention of'.
> 
> So you were going to use this other account to regularly check your possible increase in rep power as time went on? Why would you even care about your rep power, anyway?


Thanks (Y)

And yeah exactly. I wasn't trying to have NoyK get rep like a lot of people think.

It was just pure curiosity, and like the old saying, curiosity killed the cat here. :$


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I had to make posts so I could rep *Skiie* with *NoyK*, otherwise I couldn't do anything. I was going to stop at like 50 so I could search his posts and rep it and see if my power increased on *NoyK*
> Only did it 2 times though, *RS sent me the thread* and I stopped.
> 
> It's old shit man, I was a dumbass for not searching the forum for a thread that explained this.
> ...


What Thread?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So not only are you a rejoiner but you kill cats too?

That's sick man


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> What Thread?


Dammit, so it wasn't you. enguin

I don't know who was it, but someone sent me this thread at the time

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/644768-forum-faq-your-answer-may-thread.html




BULLY said:


> So not only are you a rejoiner but you kill cats too?
> 
> That's sick man


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think I would do something like that.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, I'll take your word for it. Still seems like a dodgy excuse. I still wouldn't be suprised if you were just attempting to create another powerful account in order to build up your rep power far quicker as Noyk. Didn't JT say that you dreamed of having the most rep power on wrestling forum?

For the record, you're a lot more tolerable now that you have some humility. You've even become something of a likeable character in a weird slapstick comedy way.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> So not only are you a rejoiner but you kill cats too?
> 
> That's sick man


Noyk doesn't kill cats, NASA does


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Well, I'll take your word for it. Still seems like a dodgy excuse. I still wouldn't be suprised if you were just attempting to create another powerful account in order to build up your rep power far quicker as Noyk. Didn't JT say that you dreamed of having the most rep power on wrestling forum?
> 
> For the record, you're a lot more tolerable now that you have some humility. You've even become something of a likeable character in a weird slapstick comedy way.


Thanks. I can assure you that was indeed my intentions.

And thanks II. That was just a bad side of me.

Hey, it's easier to start off as a Heel to get over, right? :side:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Defo needs to be a KKF smiley




NoyK said:


> Dammit, my country's English teachers suck. My old teacher claimed straightedge meant someone who doesn't drink, smoke, or do drugs.
> 
> Fuck this country.



It also means you dont have promiscuous sex so I guess its pretty accurate for you:torres


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Thanks. I can assure you that was indeed my intentions.
> 
> And thanks II. That was just a bad side of me.
> 
> *Hey, it's easier to start off as a Heel to get over, right?* :side:


Was it easy?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You still mad at Anark?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Should I get a premium membership?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck college group works.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Should I get a premium membership?


Up to you I guess. It's only $10


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Should I get a premium membership?


Yes. Don't forget to buy mine too. (Y) I already Pm'd you my password, I want lifetime membership please!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Fuck college group works.


Must be a great college if you get orgy classes (Y)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Must be a great college if you get orgy classes (Y)


You got a bit randy after seeing K2f photo didn't you

Don't lie


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Was it easy?


Not really, you guys were mean unk3

And please don't talk about premium memberships. That shit pisses me off, nothing I try works. I got like 50€ saved up, and I can't even get one.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll probably do it tomorrow, too lazy atm.

Btw noyK you're from Europe aren't you? I have the same problem. And Dunk I will buy you one after I see my ninja drawing :kurt


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Must be a great college if you get orgy classes (Y)


I spent all weekend preparing two oral presentations, my "group" did nothing and now one of them is asking me to show up two hours early to help her prepare for the meeting with the Professor, and that meeting is only to show it to her before presenting next thursday! Fucking idiot, doesn't even mind to look at the fucking PPoint! :frustrate:frustrate


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@BULLY - True story.

EDIT - Me thinks that DUNK didn't get the joke.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Not really, you guys were mean unk3
> 
> And please don't talk about premium memberships. That shit pisses me off, nothing I try works. I got like 50€ saved up, and I can't even get one.


Put $20 in my paypal account and I'll buy you premium membership


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I spent all weekend preparing two oral presentations, my "group" did nothing and now one of them is asking me to show up two hours early to help her prepare for the meeting with the Professor, and that meeting is only to show it to her before presenting next thursday! Fucking idiot, doesn't even mind to look at the fucking PPoint! :frustrate:frustrate


What does an *"oral"* presentation entail?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Shit, i'll give you Borderlands 2 for PS3 for a premium membership.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I spent all weekend preparing two oral presentations, my "group" did nothing and now one of them is asking me to show up two hours early to help her prepare for the meeting with the Professor, and that meeting is only to show it to her before presenting next thursday! Fucking idiot, doesn't even mind to look at the fucking PPoint! :frustrate:frustrate


1. Buy a premium account
2. Change name to Rey Mysterio
3. Never post outside of rants again
4. ?????????
5. Infinite respect from me


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

premium isn't worth it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Shit, i'll give you Borderlands 2 for PS3 for a premium membership.


I already have that game on pc.

$20


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks, RS. I nearly gave away my 60$ game.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What does an *"oral"* presentation entail?


Easy good grades for sure! xD


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Put $20 in my paypal account and I'll buy you premium membership


Isn't it 10$? You scammer. :kobe



And yeah Meki, I think it's cause we are from foreign countries or some shit. I had 10$ in a friend's MasterCard/PayPal, and it didn't work 

I want my name golden god dammit.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you have a Visa card, noyK?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> 1. Buy a premium account
> 2. Change name to Rey Mysterio
> 3. Never post outside of rants again
> 4. ?????????
> 5. Infinite respect from me


Oh shit. I am stuck with 619 posts xD ahahahhh 

I didn't get point 4 though, am I supposed to wear a mask now?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Thanks, RS. I nearly gave away my 60$ game.


Now you can sell it for meth instead. Winning! (Y)


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Oh shit. I am stuck with 619 posts xD ahahahhh
> 
> I didn't get point 4 though, am I supposed to wear a mask now?


You're supposed to 'not get' point 4. Point 4 is a mystery. All the change that no one sees. Shit now I've got that song in my head again


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Isn't it 10$? You scammer. :kobe


Well yeah, I gotta get something out of it too


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> You're supposed to 'not get' point 4. Point 4 is a mystery. All the change that no one sees. Shit now I've got that song in my head again


Underpants gnomes episode of South Park?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Do you have a Visa card, noyK?


Nope... And it took me ages to find someone who had a Master Card. I gotta keep searching for someone with Visa I guess .

I wish we could buy Premium Accounts by cellphone, would make things so much easier.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Profit.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm out, goodnight


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Now you can sell it for meth instead. Winning! (Y)


That's actually a good idea, Mr. McNasty :vince


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Nope... And it took me ages to find someone who had a Master Card. I gotta keep searching for someone with Visa I guess .
> 
> I wish we could buy Premium Accounts by cellphone, would make things so much easier.


No you don't.

I brought mine with a mastercard


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> No you don't.
> 
> I brought mine with a mastercard


How the fudge. I deposited 10€ on my best friend's Master Card, and it didn't work. 
I wish I could like, send 10€ to someone trustworthy so they can buy it for me, but I have no clue on how to.

Or maybe I'll just hack into someone's bank account :vince


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

> implying your hacker skills are good enough for that.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll try to buy myself a premium next week. I think all we need is to create a provisory account, that's how I do to buy apps.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> How the fudge. I deposited 10€ on my best friend's Master Card, and it didn't work.
> I wish I could like, send 10€ to someone trustworthy so they can buy it for me, but I have no clue on how to.
> 
> Or maybe I'll just hack into someone's bank account :vince


I'll do it for $15.

Final offer


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'll do it for $15.
> 
> Final offer


Even if I did want to, I have no idea how to send it. I'm a newbie to bank accounts, paypals, and all that jabba yabba.



Dunk20 said:


> I'll try to buy myself a premium next week. I think all we need is to create a provisory account, that's how I do to buy apps.


If you do, get one for me too?  Since you're from my country, that I'm pretty sure I know how to send 10€


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Let me try it first and see if I am able to do it, if I can then sure. We will need to have unprotected sex though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

wat da heyall


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Off to bed. Night


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Let me try it first and see if I am able to do it, if I can then sure. We will need to have unprotected sex though.


O_____O ....


--

Night BULLY.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Good Night.

I wouldn't mind some dunk love.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Night Bully!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Pretty sure you can use a Debit card through Pay Pal and pay that way.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Talking chinese to me. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*If you use "caixa direta" you can create a provisory card number to buy the premium membership, that's how my bf buys me stuff, mainly apple apps. I don't have internet bank access.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> *If you use "caixa direta" you can create a provisory card number to buy the premium membership, that's how my bf buys me stuff.*



Hmmm. I'm going to check that out right now. Thanks Dunky.

Edit: So much text I don't understand ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Goodbye.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Hmmm. I'm going to check that out right now. Thanks Dunky.
> 
> Edit: So much text I can't understand ಠ_ಠ


http://www.dragteam.info/forum/noticias-informacoes/106396-ajuda-caixa-directa-e-paypal.html

*For paypal purposes no deal I guess. Only temporary accounts. Anyway, check the site out.*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Good Night.
> 
> I wouldn't mind some dunk love.





















*My serial killer!*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Should I make a KKF smiley? bama


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not a serial ... killer.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm not a serial ... killer.












You killed my heart.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

_Can't fix her bit of head cut off_


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Is this a thread where we can just post random stuff? :bron

Going buying my first WWE t-shirt soon and was just wondering if anybody knows if European (Ireland) WWE shops sell them in American sizes or European sizes?

And is there actually a difference in sizes between US and European? eg. US medium = European medium?

Hope someone knows :downing


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> You killed my heart.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Is this a thread where we can just post random stuff? :bron
> 
> Going buying my first WWE t-shirt soon and was just wondering if anybody knows if European (Ireland) WWE shops sell them in American sizes or European sizes?
> 
> ...










:lmao

I think there is a difference in sizes, but I'm not sure. We use S, M, L, XL while I think they use numbers?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 is something else :ass


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

RevolverSnake said:


> I'm not a serial ... killer.


Says the person who quotes Ed Gein. unk2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> :lmao
> 
> I think there is a difference in sizes, but I'm not sure. We use S, M, L, XL while I think they use numbers?


Damn Americans with their numbers making things difficult :downing

Great sig by the way. Cobie Smulders :mark:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I hate you so much right now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The feeling is mutual.

:darkheskey


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Aw. Don't be like that. Sisterhood is powerful.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMeki and NoyK - Buy me some premium/lifetime membership and I'll push all four of your wrestlers directly into the main event. And you guys can have unlimited title shots. :vince

Btw SNME will be up soon, so keep an eye on that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> MrMeki and NoyK - Buy me some premium/lifetime membership and I'll push all four of your wrestlers directly into the main event. And you guys can have unlimited title shots. :vince
> 
> *Btw SNME will be up soon, so keep an eye on that.*



I can't even buy one for myself . It annoys me cause I got the money more than ready. Blasted Europe.



@Bolded rton :hhh I'm sure RS is as eager as me.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I Believe In A Thing Called Love by The Darkness is an amazing song. That is all.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

FUCK!

Test cricket is the pinnacle. Want evidence, tune in now. How I wish they could extend play here.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Siddle giving it everything. Nearly found the edge in that last over too


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Two wickets short! :heyman


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SIDDLE, what a fucking trooper. Near passing out and pulls out those last 3 overs.

Fuck draws. An extra 30 mins and we had them. Ah well, we missed PATTO to support SIDDLE


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:siddle


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Still a great match. Gotta give Saffas credit for slugging it out too. 

One of the best test matches I've seen outside the ashes


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Du Plessis couldn't have imagined of a better debut


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hew wasn't far off a century in the first innings as well


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

What the fuck are you guys talking about?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Test cricket


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Walls said:


> What the fuck are you guys talking about?


Yes, I'm not alone.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Paintball :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't love cricket oh no

I love it yeeeah


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I know less now than I did before.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I suppose you're into that foosball


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think all sports aside from MMA are pointless.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't watched UFC in a while. Is GSP back in the ring yet


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He came back last Saturday and beat the fuck out of Carlos Condit. Next in line is probably Anderson Silva in a 100,000 seat stadium early next year. Oshit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Silva/ GSP? :markout: Definitely ordering that shit.

Anyway I'm off for a while. Catch


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Walls said:


> I Believe In A Thing Called Love by The Darkness is an amazing song. That is all.


I can top that!






He played with Steel Panther!! Best believe he rocked that Bon Jovi too, son!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Good morning.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And I finally succeeded in finding a video of Roman Reigns cutting a promo






Leakee.. Jeez! And I thought Roman Reigns was a bad name.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

err someone make a smiley outta this for me and rep it to me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

request in the request a gif thread, if you haven't already done so.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin boys!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Witty

What's news


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Nadda had a good turkey day now back to work after a 4 day weekend

I miss anything?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

ayt. i'm off to sleep. good night men. (Y)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Night


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That silence.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup Shion, how you been?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Better, been in bed the whole weekend by reason of feeling like shit. You?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Describing all the jobbers in a single sentence or less.. Or more :kurt

Bully - The Creator :cena3
RS - My favorite jobber :vince
CMWit - The vet with the wit bama
DS - Sorry, cant describe him in less than 400 words :russo
WAGG - A good poster with a great taste in chicks. Also, signature :cole3
NoyK - More heel/face turns than Kane's and Show's combined :show :kane
Sono - A good guy, reps me when I ask him to :cena2
You Heard - Much better off than rimo
Asshole - Nice :Rock
Froot - Likeable, but ponies suck unk3
RKO Peep - Geek God :ryder1
Meki - Quite nice; needs to stop PM'ing me with tons of Angle smileys though. :cena
Zankman - A good wrestling mind :flair
Dunk - Talented :miz

Walk In - Block, block and... block :goldust

Blur - Arrive. Annoy. Leave. :austin










:kurt


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Better, been in bed the whole weekend by reason of feeling like shit. You?


You had the Flu didn't you? As for me, i've been cool. I am helping my uncle building my garage to a room for him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> You had the Flu didn't you? As for me, i've been cool. I am helping my uncle building* my garage* to a room for him.


You know what I thought this said for a sec. :lol

@Crimson 3:16


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Nadda had a good turkey day now back to work after a 4 day weekend
> 
> I miss anything?
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


How's your butt-sore wife, Bitch?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

overcompensating tryhard said:


> How's your butt-sore wife, Bitch?


Hi turd.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm nice Crimson? Right then...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm still bitter that The Sopranos is over. Every time I see an update from their fan page I get sad/depressed. It's been five years. It's like the worst break-up ever. I feel like Jon Favreau from Swingers.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I'm still bitter that The Sopranos is over. Every time I see an update from their fan page I get sad/depressed. It's been five years. It's like the worst break-up ever. I feel like Jon Favreau from Swingers.


Me not watched yet. Saving it for bad, bad times.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Describing all the jobbers in a single sentence or less.. Or more :kurt
> 
> Bully - The Creator :cena3
> RS - My favorite jobber :vince
> ...


I'm the biggest jobber ever, people don't even know me


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MrMeki - Working his way up :young


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Or down?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Or down?


Can't work myself down if i've never been up can't I?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

@Meki - Forgot about you lol, added you now :kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> @Meki - Forgot about you lol, added you now :kurt


I'm sorry 


























:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

You broke your promise :batista3


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> You broke your promise :batista3


My promise was after this post.

Forgive me pls


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Crimson, ever posted a pic here? For future references.

Thursday I want to upload at least 4 more jobbers


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> My promise was after this post.
> 
> Forgive me pls


Okay :kurt




Dunk20 said:


> Crimson, ever posted a pic here? For future references.
> 
> Thursday I want to upload at least 4 more jobbers


No I haven't. But I'm sure you've seen me before.

Here's a pic anyway


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Crimson :kurt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Shoot, caught him on his good side.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought you were Angle. :hayden


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Okay :kurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to comment that I hope you weren't in a airport during that picture, then I saw the url of the image is Jinder+Mahal+WWE+Superstars+Catching+Flight+WHOxmdelR9ml


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Hey Crimson :kurt


Hey nice guy :cena2



Dunk20 said:


> I thought you were Angle. :hayden


Nah. :kurt

Btw if you do make a potrait of mine, I wouldn't mind if you use Kurt's or Jinder's face for reference.



Purple Aki said:


> I was going to comment that I hope you weren't in a airport during that picture, then I saw the url of the image is Jinder+Mahal+WWE+Superstars+Catching+Flight+WHOxmdelR9ml


Keep up.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Jinder Mahal's theme hits* "Dreeeeeeeey niiiiiiiiiiiy, dreeeeeeyyyyyy niyyyyyyyyy bwong dadadadadada".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Purple Aki said:


> I was going to comment that I hope you weren't in a airport during that picture, then I saw the url of the image is Jinder+Mahal+WWE+Superstars+Catching+Flight+WHOxmdelR9ml


I see the funny in this post. Almost LOLed tbh


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> *Jinder Mahal's theme hits* "Dreeeeeeeey niiiiiiiiiiiy, dreeeeeeyyyyyy niyyyyyyyyy bwong dadadadadada".














andersonasshole900 said:


> *Jinder Mahal's theme hits* *"Dreeeeeeeey niiiiiiiiiiiy, dreeeeeeyyyyyy niyyyyyyyyy bwong dadadadadada".*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Wait? What? Is that what Jinder Mahal looks like out of costume?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I see the funny in this post. Almost LOLed tbh


No, there was no funny part in that. Moz was just confused whether it was really me because that photo was taken on a public airport. And everybody knows that Jinder doesn't need to go to a public airport as Jinder usually travels on his private jet. 

Maybe that photo was taken before Jinder was offered with a private jet by Vince.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> No, there was no funny part in that. Moz was just confused whether it was really me because that photo was taken on a public airport. And everybody knows that Jinder doesn't need to go to a public airport as Jinder usually travels on his private jet.
> 
> Maybe that photo was taken before Jinder was offered with a private jet by Vince.


Only the best for this bunch


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> :kurt


That's best theme Jim Johnston and co. have come up with since the Rock's theme from 1999. Too bad I cant rep you twice. 

And btw that was my mobile ringtone when Jinder debuted. I still remember how I used to do that hand pose that he does (check it out at 00:30 in his titantron) before picking each and every call. True story.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Stacey accepted my friend request on Facebook. 

This has made me happy.

:darkheskey


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Stacey accepted my friend request on Facebook.
> 
> This has made me happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

She is also single.

*unbuttons pants*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This is what she PM'd me last evening while we were having a little convo (jelly?







)



PsychedelicStacey said:


> But yes, I did see something in Jinder Mahal. He has really grown on me in this last year or so as a performer. I've always been a fan of his in ring work, he's a very credible heel, I just wish he wasn't put in 3MB. He doesn't need Heath Slater or Drew. He is in a different league to them.
> 
> so sure, I'll join the Jinder revolution, hopefully seeing him move onto better things in the singles.


Too bad I cant click a screenshot of that PM as I'm on mobile.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Goat 3MB pic










best part is none of them were even wrestling that night, just 3 guys hanging out together in towels and cowboy hats, as you do


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Uh Oh Jinder MaBOSS


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So anyone got any romantic interests or such happening right now?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Goat 3MB pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Goat 3MB pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao
Haven't even noticed the three together in the segment


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

GOAT pic is GOAT.

I'm off to sleep now. Night guys.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> GOAT pic is GOAT.
> 
> I'm off to sleep now. Night guys.


Yeah, piss off. I've got some grooming to do with Stacey. 

[HIDE="HI"]:kurt[/HIDE]


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Playing this Lucius P.C. game. Having a blast. It's basically The Omen & you play as Damien. Then you go around killing the people in the house in various ways.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Night, Crimson!

I think I'm just going to ban the image of the Kurt head through my ad blocker. If I see it again, I am going to scream


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:kurt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™;12309189 said:


> NoyK - More heel/face turns than Kane's and Show's combined :show :kane


Only one who got two smileys in the whole list. Jealous?










Anyway, hyped for the possibility of the guy in my sig cutting a promo tonight. :mark:



Edit:










:vince2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Stalking, Noyk? xD


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I have discovered the world's most perfect food.

I ran into the Walgreens for Midol and Hot Cheetos - like you do. And I grabbed the store brand Toffee and Sea Salt milk chocolate candy bar. It's milk chocolate, but salty and crunchy. It is EVERYTHING.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone else notice Kofis facial expressions during a match

He always looks like someone stuck their finger up their ass and made him smell it. Which leads me to the theory

*Kofi Kingston always shits himself everytime he does something physical*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao

Is RS returning some videotapes tonight?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course there's only one thread in rants big enough for the *jabroni beating lalallalala pie eating trail blazing eyebrow raising heart stopping elbow dropping peoples champ the rock316AE :rock4*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Everyone feel free to use my Patrick Bateman gif's


The jobbers thread is almost reaching 20000 posts, this is great!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*This guy raps with family guy main character voices.*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I have looked at RAW two times so far. Both times pissed me off. First, Titus, after being the highlight of the show last week, was fed to Ryback for no reason. Second, Dolph Vs. Cena on free TV instead of saving it for the PPV. Whatever, back to Lucius. Fuck this show.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i can't watch raw unk3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

blur said:


> i can't watch raw unk3


You are a very lucky man.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

^ Was it really that bad? I haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Besides Ryback's promo (seriously it was great, he's improving a lot) and the ending segment, it was utter shit. And I don't say this often.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

What about Dan Ambroz?

EDIT: Its okay, don't spoil it. I'll check it out myself some time later. I wanted to watch it without reading any spoilers but Walk-In already did his bit. :no:


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm. I'm getting my WiFi back this Friday, I'd have to watch 2 weeks of RAW and 2 weeks of Smackdown. Yay!









Even though It's spoiled for me, I'd still watch it happily and complain about it, and still watch it. :kurt

I'm typical wrestling fan.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't listen to NoyK, the Ryback promo was average at best. The end segment was fun.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sup blur? No more vanilla midgets? :nash


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I have not written a video game in review in a long, long time & I don't play to start again now, but I'll just say that even if you're a fan of The Shining & The Omen, Lucius is just not a very good game. Like, 6/10 & that might be generous. The controls are pretty shitty the whole time (even if you can tweak them) & there's a lot of bugs & glitches, which even make the final stage unbearable. I will say that is the first game that I have actually finished in years though. Pixelated titties & some gruesome murders don't save the flaws.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY, if you need someone to talk to, i'm your man.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I finally watched Raw and I actually liked it. :kurt


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I have not written a video game in review in a long, long time & I don't play to start again now, but I'll just say that even if you're a fan of The Shining & The Omen, Lucius is just not a very good game. Like, 6/10 & that might be generous. The controls are pretty shitty the whole time (even if you can tweak them) & there's a lot of bugs & glitches, which even make the final stage unbearable. I will say that is the first game that I have actually finished in years though. Pixelated titties & some gruesome murders don't save the flaws.


Decided not to pirate it afterall. Is it worth playing or am i better off spending that time redownloading the Death Wish collection?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson, when are you going to post SNME in your Sim League, I'm dying to know the results


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Evil Neville said:


> Decided not to pirate it afterall. Is it worth playing or am i better off spending that time redownloading the Death Wish collection?


Lucius?

If you're a fan of The Omen/The Shining you might get a kick out of it. The game is slow paced, so the controls don't affect it _that_ much but they are annoying. The "stealth" missions are infuriating (though thankfully there are only two of them). The final mission is trash & the ending is crap.

But it is fun entertainment for a couple of hours early on. The plot/dialogue is the drizzling shits though. It's kind of like if you could play a real life Troma movie. Admittedly, I had to seek out online guides to figure out quite a few puzzles, even with the hints they give you in-game. I would say go for it but don't expect a masterpiece. I'm sure you have played worse.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks. I wanna play something but nothing peaks my interest atm except the new Hitman and i can't play that because the damn thing doesn't support XP, and XP 4LIFE. I'm gonna try it out, can't be that bad.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Marty Vibe said:


> Don't listen to NoyK, the Ryback promo was average at best. *The end segment was fun.*


This. Marked for the beast. (Y)


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Sup blur? No more vanilla midgets? :nash



I'm more of a Hitler guy now. :kobe2

Blame family guy.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:kane



NoyK said:


> Crimson, when are you going to post SNME in your Sim League, I'm dying to know the results


Been a bit busy lately, will surely be posting it tonight though :kurt


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

nerdz


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Needs more vanilla midgets.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Needs more Jinder Mahal.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Needs more Jinder Mahal.


Step yo game up, yo :kurt:kurt:kurt


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

To be fair i would've managed to pull off a 3* match with Nagata.

That's not a knock on Kurt, moonsault off the top and all


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Step yo game up, yo






























Jinder Mahal Vs The Rock



Spoiler: video



Didn't happen lol :kurt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Step yo game up, yo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL thought you were gonna post a wwe 13 vid. :rock4

I remember seeing the match a long time ago on SPIKE instead of TNA being on, and thought it was a good match.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Which match are you speaking about?


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Which match are you speaking about?


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Fuck


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hai


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Shout out to Toronto.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:kurt
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...rose-shield-dean-ambrose-unedited-answer.html


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

More wrestling on RAW than I'm used to seeing tbh.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Russo's shoot was such a disappointment. 
Nothing worse than a guy who has nothing bad to say about anyone. :sadpanda


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Raw was alright. Looking forward to next week for DAT AMBROSE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DualShock said:


> :kurt
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...rose-shield-dean-ambrose-unedited-answer.html


I only LOLed because it looked like they all forgot their lines.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Rollins was good with what he said too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Rollins was good with what he said too.


Now let's see if he can do it live and he'll be legit.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I fucking hate when I'm in the mood for weed and there isn't any around.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Down in NXT he was quite frankly shit on the mic, so he surprised me.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

A$AP said:


> Russo's shoot was such a disappointment.
> Nothing worse than a guy who has nothing bad to say about anyone.


This is why I like anything The Honky Tonk Man does because he'll bury people all over the place. He doesn't give a fuck! It's damn entertaining listening to him verbally shit on people.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Russo's shoot was such a disappointment.
> Nothing worse than a guy who has nothing bad to say about anyone. :sadpanda


Russo doesn't need to lie to make a shoot interestling like for example Jim Cornette.
Talking trash is maybe funny in the first 5 minutes but then people will stop to take you seriously like they did with Cornette.
Even I laughed at some Russo stories by Cornette at the first time but after a while you just facepalm especially when you know this is a bitter man who lost his job twice to Vince Russo.
Just type on YouTube "Jim Cornette shoots on Vince Russo" and you will get zillion videos.

Russo doesn't need to lie to make it interesting, he is long enough in this business, worked with many great people and met many personalities so he doesn't need to come up with things to make it interesting. The man has accomplished so many things but he still stayed modest. When you hear him talk you know that he is a great human being with a lot of knowledge


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I only LOLed because it looked like they all forgot their lines.


that video reminds me of


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dailymotion is being real fucking slow to buffer today. Yet other video sites are still fine.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Russo's shoot was such a disappointment.
> Nothing worse than a guy who has nothing bad to say about anyone. :sadpanda


What a fuckin toadstool that guy is. You can literally see in his eyes that the engine is running but there'e just no one behind the wheel.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuckers closed my thread, those fucks.

Click :cena :cena :cena Here


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Fuckers closed my thread, those fucks.
> 
> Click :cena :cena :cena Here


It was a great input but you've put it in Anything section though. Should've put it in Raw or General.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Evil Neville said:


> It was a great input but you've put it in Anything section though. Should've put it in Raw or General.


Eh I don't know, this place is equal to youtube with its copyright shit(ok not equal. youtube is far worse)/ A thread like that im sure wouldve gotten closed there too. Couldve sworn anything meant anything, though


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Saturday Night's Main Event is up. :kurt


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

DualShock said:


> that video reminds me of


Bret "Most fucking awkward promo botches in history" Hart strikes again.

So glad to be back in the WWF - Bret Hart, Raw 2010 :lmao



Walk-In said:


> This is why I like anything The Honky Tonk Man does because he'll bury people all over the place. He doesn't give a fuck! It's damn entertaining listening to him verbally shit on people.


****** Tonk Man comes off as a legitimate piece of dogshit that's never happy about anything that I want to stab. What a tool that guy is.

Best shoot interview ever is still Sean Waltman. You can tell everything that comes out of his mouth is honest and unedited. Seems like such a cool guy. He'd be in my top 5 wrestling guys I would love to just have an hour long conversation with.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Think i've annoyed people by using too many smilies

New pledge in my sig (really really wish I cud put a smilie right here)


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Think i've annoyed people by using too many smilies
> 
> New pledge in my sig (really really wish I cud put a smilie right here)


What happened? Red rep?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DualShock said:


> What happened? Red rep?


Got that on my very first day for it 

But na I'm just thinking I should start writing proper posts to earn dat respect (Punk face)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Saturday Night's Main Event is up. :kurt


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup jobbers? Anything interesting happened lately?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I had one of my english presentations today. It sucked.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DualShock said:


> that video reminds me of


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


>


This .gif owns. The Pirates movies, beyond the first, take a lot of flak but they have their moments, damn it.

Speaking of movies, I have a stack of close to 30 that I have yet to watch. I think I'm going to put one in. I'm really far behind on my movie watching. Maybe I'll try to catch-up on movies instead of watching wrestling.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh really? That sucks. What brought you down the actual work or the presentation?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

EvilNeville you stupid fuck you repped me with the wrong colour
"Russo is a *** gay" comment but the colour is green :kurt:russo


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Say at home watching late night poker. Loving life


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Oh really? That sucks. What brought you down the actual work or the presentation?


*I suck at that stuff. I get nervous, the presentation was ok but I got lost a few times and whenever I looked at people I saw faces of discontempt. ahah But it's done, one more to go and I am free to draw again jobbers.*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock, my man. Whats up with you?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Nothing special, I feel tired, maybe I go to sleep but maybe not 
decisions, decisions

How are you?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm good. I've been drunk as hell. What time is it in your area man?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Now it is 2 hours after midnight


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, I would have been sleep by then lol. I've been up the following night though.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*You pervs :lmao eheh*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It's starring through my soul.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Dunk20 said:


> *You pervs :lmao eheh*


Took me a good minute to get. Bravo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:hmm:


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks the new Eminem material suck? This man is fucking retarded.

#EMINEMSUKZ


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

All of Eminem's stuff sucks


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Everything he's done since 2002 has been garbage, but his first few albums were excellent.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Eminem went downhill when he came off the drugs


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> *You pervs :lmao eheh*


:striker

Nice sig btw :brock


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Everything after 2002. Literally every single song with the exception of Beautiful has been garbage to me.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Eminem lost his talent when he lost the drugs. Although 3am and Not Afraid are borderline good


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

DualShock said:


> EvilNeville you stupid fuck you repped me with the wrong colour
> "Russo is a *** gay" comment but the colour is green :kurt:russo


No i didn't, for some time now, i always rep everyone green. Except Sam Knight, but i've mellowed so much, i'll green rep him too today. Russo is a *** sentient turnip though, no mistake there.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Eminem's less-known tracks and freestyles are absolutely ace, some way better than his mainstream tracks, and yes I am talking recently, after he stopped doing drugs.

Here's some examples:














^ This one's lyrics speak so much fucking truth.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Can anyone recommend me a good history based RTS. The last one that i really loved was Rise of Nations and that was years ago. There must be some newer ones at least on that level. I've played AOE III, didn't like it, thought it sucked.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Jesus christ, his fans are shit too. They defend him through thick and thin. Listen to his song "Numb" . His raps are all about restaurants and butt-polices.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I really don't get it. Its not even different opinions towards em songs in the later years. They all just say after 2002. shit makes me laugh. not a soul that hasnt liked em has said anything different but after 2002. Anyway, Ive had all his albums, theyve all been good except for 2-5 bad songs every album, although relapse couldve done better without all the accents seriously. I think im the only person in the world who thinks Recovery didn't have a bad song. I don't get the anti-stan following. but people have different tastes, no one is always happy. just know theres a whole world that thinks otherwise of Em after 2002, guys


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Eminem was always crap, he just fooled the fans when he first appeared. He was perfectly marketed, that's why he was so successful but he always sucked.
It was something new to see a white rapper (there were some white rappers before but nobody was pushed so hard by the guys like Dr Dre like him)
His music videos were like movies, some people were excited just to see what happens in the video ignoring the song
He always picked on people in the business who were hated by the kewl kids like Britney or Moby
He used his mother and wife. People were interested to hear how evil his mother was and what he would do with his wife in the tracks

Now you take away his mother, wife, daughter, boygroups, special effects and funny videos and you have a rapper who sucks with his boring raps and his boring songs looking like a melancholic sick lesbian on crack who has more make-up on his face than all the guys in the boygroups combined that he called ****










He always sucked but some people realized it a little bit later


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

^This


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I mean people bash Lil Wayne for auto-tune (and rightfully so) but listen to this piece of trash. This is worse than all the auto-tune rappers combined






And this is not about life on the streets, racism, being poor or the police like in a typical hip hop song, not even about parties, beer and bitches. This is about someone complaining about marriage problems with a voice like someone fucked him in the ass. Who cares about his marriage problems?

I remember when this track came out, nobody said that this is not rap, everybody said "wow Kim, this is so hardcore" this is not hardcore, this is crap


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

DualShock said:


> Eminem was always crap, he just fooled the fans when he first appeared. He was perfectly marketed, that's why he was so successful but he always sucked.
> It was something new to see a white rapper (there were some white rappers before but nobody was pushed so hard by the guys like Dr Dre like him)
> His music videos were like movies, some people were excited just to see what happens in the video ignoring the song
> He always picked on people in the business who were hated by the kewl kids like Britney or Moby
> ...


Eminem himself has talked about his marketing and appeal simply because he was white and isn't afraid to admit it, reason he was such a success is because he could actually spit damn good. You can't take away his ability. His songs were always good and for you to say he's always sucked just goes to show YOU personally don't like him at all. 
Anytime Em spoke about anyone else in the business was either as respect, beef, or jokingly referenced. Yeah, he talked about his mom and wife a lot, because that's been his life and that's all a rapper does. They rap about shit they go through and think about. But its not like that's been the subject of every single one of his songs. 

You can't even be serious saying take away his mother, wife, daughter and videos and you have a boring rapper. That's like taking away big parts of a rappers life, taking away material for them to talk about. Ems always told a story in a good catchy way and at the same time good enough to make you say wow, that's pretty good. Besides take away that stuff and what? Yeah he has less things, but boring my ass. Em can still rock the mic with his great flow and talk about anything else because he's done just that countless times over the years. He can rap about anything and make it good. Another subject he could shed light on is his life with his friends, See Yellow Brick Road.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Funny thing is, I don't mind him. He's surely not someone I have massive artistic respect for or actually enjoy listening to (I'm far, _far_ removed from being any sort of serious rap fan but, off the top of my head, that'd be most Wu-Tang alum, Lupe Fiasco, though he's not purely a rapper I love k-os, plus tons of folks I'm forgetting), and I won't be rushing out to buy his albums or see him perform, but he's had his moments. Most performers do, you know. 

Besides, when I really want to annoy proper snobby rap fans, I just drop his name and watch the anger flow.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's a disgrace to rap. If you want real rap listen to nwa, Nas, Jay-Z, Ice-T, Biggie, Immortal Technique

#snobbyrapfan


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Aint no snobby rap fan but im just a big em fan

Bully stop it my stan is overflowing

* If Em is a disgrace to rap id love to hear your thoughts on wayne. Like, you probably want to wipe out his entire being, leave no trace that he ever existed


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Some Nas and Jay-Z I actually _do_ love. Both periodically have a home on my ipod, which is more than I can say for er, that other guy. 

I just love the reaction I sometimes get if I casually say I sorta like...lemme think...Mosh, for example. I dated a guy who used to go crazy and try to educated me on proper rap over that, so I'd do it for fun, just to get him worked up. :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Lil Wayne is even worse. I'd like to throw him off a cliff into a pile of cacti. He'll have so many pricks in him he'll think he's in county prison again


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Eminem is great.

Sounds like people just want to stand out of the crowd by bashing a living legend.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How do you feel about Kanye West Moz

:troll


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Aki seriously? Legend? I liked his SSLP and MMLP, but his Encore? Relapse? Recovery? New songs? Is that what a legend does?
Rap about McDonalds? Rap about fast food restaurants? Rap about "butt-police" ? Rap about killing bitches and drinking their vomit?

Not to mention he dresses himself like a 12-year old boy does when his parents are out of town.

He used to be good(to me) , not he sucks. Washed up, has been, haven't had sex in 9 years white trash.

/end.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

KANYE DA GOAT.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Think Em even admitted that he was off his game when he became clean. LOLodd, but whatever.

Can anybody tell me if spring breakers is online to view? I wanna see Selena in a bikini acting sexy badass.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This thread is now temporarily the Ashley Benson thread until another jobber feud occurs.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Hudgens is hotter for me. :kurt


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Hudgens comes off as too "used" for my liking.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She looks extremely crack whoreish in the film promos.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i like my girls whoreish :kurt


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to use this .gif for 1 week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL @ Punk. With that knee injury, I wonder how he'll survive a TLC with Ryback.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to sleep. Bye

________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Alrighty, see ya.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This thread needs more Selena Gomez


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> This thread needs more Selena Gomez


(Y)(Y)(Y)


























Even with no make up on she looks insanely gorgeous.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

My nob will fall off if you keep posting all of these females.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This thread needs much more Selena Gomez


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

im going to get my original hitler sig and avy


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll share a lil bit


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Fucking Hell, Blur. Being a bit controversial aren't you?

Crim, thank you. THANK YOU!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

yes


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Isn't that girl like fifteen years old?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

she's 18+ you fucking retarded black ******!!11!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Is she really or are you just saying that? She's the girl from the Disney channel, right? Why are the Paparazzi following her around?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Crim, thank you. THANK YOU!


No, I'm not done yet. Here's the hottest one



Spoiler: some girl on girl action. feat Selena ofc












:kurt


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

she's justin bieber's gf you fucking queer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> No, I'm not done yet. Here's the hottest one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're forgetting when she went sun bathing. :datass


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

How can you be black and a ******?

Fuck it, time to fap.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™;12318459 said:


> No, I'm not done yet. Here's the hottest one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUSTIN BIEBER! OMG! <3 <3 <3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm taking a particular liking to this thread


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Wrestling fans.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

They both suck. Justin Bieber is the most overrated person in the whole planet.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You're forgetting when she went sun bathing. :datass


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> They both suck. Justin Bieber is the most overrated person in the whole planet.


Honestly don't mind Selena sucking tbh.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Selena is a beautiful young lady, will turn into a hot woman in the future.

Justin Bieber looks like a bimbo.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Justin also has the voice of a fucking angel.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I can understand the hate for the dude, I guess, but I'm not really the person to hate on someone who's getting that paper, although I should :lol


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I dont hate on him, I dislike his music, his appearance and personality (at least based from the little i see on tv)

Selena still loooks too young imo.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> *I dont hate on him, I dislike his music, his appearance and personality *(at least based from the little i see on tv)
> 
> Selena still loooks too young imo.


Yeah, I for the most part, is understandable.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I dont hate on him, I dislike his music, his appearance and personality (at least based from the little i see on tv)


+1

Anyways, time to go to bed. Night guys.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Selena still looks too young for me to comfortably get a boner from her and not feel like I'm breaking the law.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, I for the most part, is understandable.


I don't hate potatoes. I still eat them though. Hate is a strong word, having a negative opinion on something doesn't instantly make you hate on something. I don't know what is hard to understand but ok.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

A$AP said:


> Selena still looks too young for me to comfortably get a boner from her and not feel like I'm breaking the law.


She also legit looks like she weighs 90 pounds.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Trax.His catchphrase will be "Don't cross the wrong side of the Trax"


This is a quote from the terrible make-up fake names for future wrestlers thread. It did make me laugh though. Not because of the quote itself but because it made me picture that scene from Beyond the Mat where Vince McMahon is asking Droz if he's gonna get sick. That then made me think of other scenarios where Vince is trying to sell people on horrible ideas.

In Vince McMahon's voice: "He's Duke, The Dumpster! He's gonna _take out the trash_ here in the World Wrestling Federation!"

:lol


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't hate on Justin too much, you gotta do what you gotta do when it comes to making money.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao

see ya Crimson, and yo, Anderson.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup boys?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

One of these days I might actually bother to get Premium just so I can have a bigger avatar. Knowing my luck, as soon as I do, I'll get banned.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> One of these days I might actually bother to get Premium just so I can have a bigger avatar. Knowing my luck, as soon as I do, I'll get banned.


If someone as special as HEELKris can waltz around here without being banned I'm sure you'll be fine. Chatbox is a good provider of lulz too. Main reason why I got it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL every time I see this. I got it for a picture in my sig, that was short lived once everyone was allowed to have a pic in their sig. Either way, everyone should should have never had that privilege taken away in the first place.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

blur said:


> im going to get my original hitler sig and avy


So, you racist?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah guys, thanks for getting me kicked out of my school's Library for_ ' searching and looking at explicit pictures'_. And to make it worse, I tried to close when the pictures popped up, but the browser froze and the librarian saw it.

Fuck sake, going to have to explain this tomorrow. -_-


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't whack in public.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Yeah guys, thanks for getting me kicked out of my school's Library for_ ' searching and looking at explicit pictures'_. And to make it worse, I tried to close when the pictures popped up, but the browser froze and the librarian saw it.
> 
> Fuck sake, going to have to explain this tomorrow. -_-


Looking up gay porn in the library isn't very wise though.
You know better than that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

There's no nipple, you'll be fine.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

A$AP said:


> If someone as special as HEELKris can waltz around here without being banned I'm sure you'll be fine.


That's really nice! Asshole!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Yeah guys, thanks for getting me kicked out of my school's Library for_ ' searching and looking at explicit pictures'_. And to make it worse, I tried to close when the pictures popped up, but the browser froze and the librarian saw it.
> 
> Fuck sake, going to have to explain this tomorrow. -_-


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


>


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ether said:


>


These are so awesome.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Bye


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

A$AP said:


> Looking up gay porn in the library isn't very wise though.
> You know better than that.


Everyone posted pics of hot chicks in a couple of pages back, and the first thing that comes to your mind is gay porn? What's wrong with ya man.

Anyway, it's all good now, I'm in a friend's laptop. And don't you even laugh WAGG, one of your sigs was the main culprit -_-



MrMeki said:


> Hi





MrMeki said:


> Bye


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey if looking at selena makes him want to look up gay porn then whatever. No ones judgin











:kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi again


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

_Her name is Noel
I had a dream about her, she rings my bell
Got gym class in half an hour, oh, how she rocks
In Keds & tube socks
But, she doesn't know who I am
And she doesn't give a damn about me

Cuz I'm just a teenage dirtbag, baby
Yeah, I'm just a teenage dirtbag, baby
Listen to Iron Maiden, baby, with me

Her boyfriend's a dick
And he brings a gun to school and he'd simply kick
My ass if he knew the truth, he lives on my block
And he drives an Iroc
But he doesn't know who I am
And he doesn't give a damn about me

Cuz I'm just a teenage dirtbag, baby
Yeah, I'm just a teenage dirtbag, baby
Listen to Iron Maiden, baby, with me

Yeah, dirtbag, no she doesn't know what she's missing

Yeah, dirtbag, no she doesn't know what she's missing

Man, I feel like mold
It's prom night and I am lonely, low and behold
She's walking over to me, this must be fake
My lip starts to shake
How does she know who I am?
And why does she give a damn about me?

She said...

I've got tickets to Iron Maiden, baby
Come with me Friday, don't say maybe
I'm just a teenage dirtbag, baby, like you

Yeah, dirtbag, no she doesn't know what she's missing

Yeah, dirtbag, no she doesn't know what she's missing_


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Man, TLC looks like fucking shit so far. Sheamus Vs. Big Show, again, for the third time. C.M. Punk Vs. Ryback, again, for the third time. And Kofi Vs. Barrett in a midcard match for a title no one gives a fuck about between two guys with no heat in a feud with no heat. If that doesn't scream $50, I don't know what does!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Yo I had a dream I fucked snookie once and her ass was amazing so I had to look up her ass n shit but then she wasn't hot for some reason now I'm dreaming to reunite with the snookie I once saw in my dreams

Movie Idea #88


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Wheatus shite


Whoever likes this song should be KILLED.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Not to mention, Wade Barrett (whom had WWE title shots in the past in the main event of PPV against John Cena) is fighting for the midcard IC title & how did he get the shot for the belt? But beating the babyface champion clean in the middle with his finish.

So you have to beat a champ to get a shot at a champ in modern era wrestling? What the fuck kind of backward ass logic is that? It's like starting a feud in a cage match...oh wait, they did that too.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, the amount of times I've seen a guy get a shot at the title because he beat the champion in a non-title match is sickening. Fucking stupid and lazy.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

All I'm hoping for at TLC is either Dolph cashing in, Orton turning Heel, and a sweet TLC spot at the Punk/Ryback match. Other than that, the PPV looks 'Meh'.


Edit:











Can you guess?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thats acockadykto with better editing effects.

Night


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Sable look so horny in your sig


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Sable look so horny in your sig


Sable always looks horny. Brocks not on TV cause he's probably inside her 22 hours a day.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Yeah guys, thanks for getting me kicked out of my school's Library for_ ' searching and looking at explicit pictures'_. And to make it worse, I tried to close when the pictures popped up, but the browser froze and the librarian saw it.
> 
> Fuck sake, going to have to explain this tomorrow. -_-


Classic Noyk. The Portugese E-Version of Frank Spencer.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Everyone posted pics of hot chicks in a couple of pages back, and the first thing that comes to your mind is gay porn? What's wrong with ya man.
> 
> Anyway, it's all good now, I'm in a friend's laptop. And don't you even laugh WAGG, one of your sigs was the main culprit -_-


LOL I was at a public area as well and believe me, when Karla's big ass was popping on the page I just quickly scroll past it. :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

All I want for TLC is a tag team title TLC match and ziggler vs cena. Oh and ambrose, Rollins and reigns to look good


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

All I want, nah, more like hope for is for Punk to leave with his body still intact after facing Ryback in a TLC match. Dude has a knee injury entering a match with a stiff wrestler like Ryback.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Oh and yeah ryback not to win as well. I don't hate him but no way should he win .


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Oh and yeah ryback not to win as well. I don't hate him but no way should he win .


Yeah, pretty much my view too. Rock vs Punk is what we want, and Vince would be a fool not to let it happen. A PROVEN FOOL.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I want dem swerves. So many swerves that my head will be spinning


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I live for dos SWERVES!!!! :russo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So. fucking. hot. it's 36 today. 95 for you 'mericans.

Gonna be 37/99 tomorrow


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hot? Bloody cold over here.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> So. fucking. hot. it's 36 today. 95 for you 'mericans.
> 
> Gonna be 37/99 tomorrow


They're suggesting 44 here on Saturday. Good thing I've got the pool running fine again, and my AC got fixed last week.

SUMMER IS A COMIN'


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

No winter in Australia?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We've had our winter already. It gets cold in winter though, where I live can get to -1 some nights. At my cousins place it regularly gets to -5 during the peak of the season.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah in Australia christmas time is Summer


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

CUNTS

Punter has announced his retirement effective after the Perth test. Such a shame he won't get to finish the summer the right way.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Really? Damn

Hopefully he can get a good score


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah. Devo as it would have been great to see him play in Sydney one last time.

They also haven't picked Hilfy or Siddle for the side, rather going for Starc, Johnson fpalm, Hazlewood and Hastings as our attack. We're going to get demolished.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Johnson? 

Christ


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

The threads in the Rants section are not entertaining anymore. unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Except mine of course


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Never played a single COD game.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You're not missing much


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Call of Duty is okay. No one is forcing people to buy the game every year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

As I've said before, shooters aren't my genre of games, so COD does just fine for me. Campaign is pretty cool, and online is enjoyable, minus the spamming camper cunts, but you get them on all online games anyway.

My genre is sports games.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

FIFA is GOAT


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

PES 13 says hi.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

FIFA is ten times better than PES these days of Pro Evo being the better game are long gone


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I beat Barca at the Camp Nou with Western Sydney last night. I felt on top of the world!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Only in a video game 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

True. Liverpool actually win stuff on video games.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister absolutey sucks.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

"This guy is so green I could roll him up and smoke him" Creative guy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Tyrion Lannister absolutey sucks.


If you hadn't already established that then I pity you. A self-indulged elitist schmuck whose wrestling opinion is absolutely awful. The way he pisses and moans about his favourites being mistreated is laughable.

The guy seriously needs to venture outside once in a while.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It is incredible how can someone have an average of 20.84 posts per day.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Samoon said:


> It is incredible how can someone have an average of 20.84 posts per day.


This is so funny to see because I was gonna post here later saying Id try to post at least more than 25 times a day for a while...now I feel like spinal herpes


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister is easily the worst thing about this entire forum, he needs to get a life.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Some noobs may like him for his rep power. I dont know, dont remember any of his posts.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

TL probably dreams about what thread to make on wrestlingforum lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

For the most part I can carry a decent discussion with the guy. There was only one time when I had a really long ass debate with him about who was better Sheamus or Wade it was me him and this one other dude who was siding with me on Sheamus being the better star, but it ended with Pyro getting banned because he insulted the dude's Country and he took offense to it. The insult wasn't needed, but he went there. lol Now I pretty much know what we both agree and disagree on, and it's pretty ok until he becomes a SUPER downer about who he marks for sometimes. lol


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

1. Fifa is GOAT. Seriously. GOAT.

2.How the hell does the guy have 60k posts?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He's been posting for eight years, and he stated that he used to post in a word games or something that could easily rack up a high post count in no time before the post count was shut off in the section.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

lol someone made a shitty rant about me. it's a gas


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of FIFA but I'm going through a patch where I'm just not having fun with it anymore, I think I slightly overplayed it last year.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Am I the only one who considers PES a better game?


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, pretty much the only person in the entire world.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

PES is good on mobile devices


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Raging Eboue said:


> Yes, pretty much the only person in the entire world.


I knew it unk3

That's why when I play online I end up facing myself.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Am I the only one who considers PES a better game?


Nah, I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Seriously though, I kinda get why some people prefer PES if they like more arcade style gameplay but for me it's all about the realism and that's why I'm a FIFA guy.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay. I'm going to sleep guys. Have a good evening.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Speaking of Pyro, I am proud to say that I am one of the only users here who actually won an argument with him, hence why he stopped posting in the thread that went at least 5 pages with mainly me and him arguing back in 2011. I actually had the sig quotes in a spoiler titled "Pyro/Tyrion Lannister's hypocrisy" or something like that to tick him off. 


Fuck yeah.









He's slightly better in his opinions as of late though, maybe he will change.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

He was once arguing with me in a Jinder Mahal thread. Guess who won the argument?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Speaking of Pyro, I am proud to say that I am one of the only users here who actually won an argument with him, hence why he stopped posting in the thread that went at least 5 pages with mainly me and him arguing back in 2011. I actually had the sig quotes in a spoiler titled "Pyro/Tyrion Lannister's hypocrisy" or something like that to tick him off.
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah.
> ...


Cool story bro. Cool story.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Cool story bro. Cool story.


I got my first grey rep yesterday. How cool is that for a story? Rate it with -18918918/10


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

A$AP said:


> Cool story bro. Cool story.


Thanks for reading it


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Can you not use that KKF smiley? I don't feel like having a boner this morning.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I got my first grey rep yesterday. How cool is that for a story? Rate it with -18918918/10


Was it spezano2311? I received already 4-5 grey reps this months from him unk3
The poor guy doesn't get the rep system


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope you are being sarcastic.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

A$AP said:


> Can you not use that KKF smiley? I don't feel like having a boner this morning.


You can always do something about it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I hope you are being sarcastic.


He has 1 red bar but he reps me on a weekly basis. I already sent him 2 messages that it means nothing but he still reps me


NoyK said:


> Thanks for reading it


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I hope you are being sarcastic.


HI. Erm yeah I repped him to tell him he's boring and because it came with grey rep it apparently meant I don't get the rep system  He acts like my life is going to be a living hell just cos he plans on red repping whenever he likes when I could care less. Took way to many messages to him to explain I knew exactly what I was doing and he still doesn't get it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Is the jobbers thread really so popular? Even if you mention the guys who never posted in this thread they will reply in a minute. It seems like the whole forum reads this thread


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I hope you are being sarcastic.


Maybe.

Maybe not. :jordan


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Is the jobbers thread really so popular? Even if you mention the guys who never posted in this thread they will reply in a minute. It seems like the whole forum reads this thread


^^^^^^^
this is called DualShock changing the subject because he didn't realise I had 50 posts so could defend myself


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sappening in here boys?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

spezzano2311 said:


> HI. Erm yeah I repped him to tell him he's boring and because it came with grey rep it apparently meant I don't get the rep system  He acts like my life is going to be a living hell just cos he plans on red repping whenever he likes when I could care less. Took way to many messages to him to explain I knew exactly what I was doing and he still doesn't get it.


The "I hope you are being sarcastic was to A§AP."


I received grey rep but the comment was positive, not from you spezzano, I think we never even talked before.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

spezzano2311 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> this is called DualShock changing the subject because he didn't realise I had 50 posts so could defend myself


No, this proves what I said that you obviously read this thread regularly because how would you know that somebody mentioned your name idiot

See you later jobbers because it looks that retards took over. The one is an atheist who believes in the existence of hell, the other guy doesn't know what is the difference when a white guy and when a black guy use the N word and the third guy wants to argue about something only because he is too stupid to get the rep system.
See you later


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> The "I hope you are being sarcastic was to A§AP."
> 
> 
> I received grey rep but the comment was positive, not from you spezzano, I think we never even talked before.


Ah my bad thought it was to DualShock. No, we haven't


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> No, this proves what I said that you obviously read this thread regularly because how would you know that somebody mentioned your name idiot


Dualshock - Arrive. Proved Wrong. Leave.

Did you change the subject? Yes. Did I visit this thread and see my name and naturally reply? Yes. Do you still not understand that I get the rep system perfectly? Yes. Who's the idiot? You. Thanks. :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

How do we grey rep people? 




:kurt


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

I thought I'd share a bit of grey with you Crimson 
DualShock will go wild if he sees us overusing 'his' Kurt smiley! :kurt


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm distributing my daily green now, it's a subtle addiction.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it me or has DS been a bit feisty as of late?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

OMG GUYS SOMEONE FIX THIS


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Is it me or has DS been a bit feisty as of late?
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


It's the Autumn of DS! (Y) Anark will be jealous


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

spezzano2311 said:


> I thought I'd share a bit of grey with you Crimson
> DualShock will go wild if he sees us overusing 'his' Kurt smiley! :kurt


Fuck you, its MY smiley.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

crimson, use this. i love this one


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Fuck you, its MY smiley.


haha I used it in a PM to him and he was like 'it shows you're dumb because you have to steal my writing style' hahahaah


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Somebody tell me what the hell a grey rep is. Ive only gotten one


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

It's when someone with rep rep like me tries to rep you. You get grep as oppose to red or green.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Something like this:

AngryPhil's one.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Man, that _is _a dilemma.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

I think everyone here should green rep me to spite DualShock?...No? Ok


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay mates, I'm going to sleep so hopefully I'll get my WiFi by then so I can watch the weeks of RAW that I couldn't watch.

Nights.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

spezzano2311 said:


> I think everyone here should green rep me to spite DualShock?...No? Ok


Ye must earn thy repeth, young one..eth

oh :Im thinking about upgrading to lifetime premium. how much better is it?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Ye must earn thy repeth, young one..eth
> 
> oh :Im thinking about upgrading to lifetime premium. how much better is it?


You have access to chat, bigger avatar, gif signature. More space for messages, and a neat golden name that you can change whenever you feel like. Same goes to your post level. You can change the text. I want to buy premium too.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You and me both, Portuguese fella'. I still got the 10€ saved up.

I might change my name if I manage to get it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> You have access to chat, bigger avatar, gif signature. More space for messages, and a neat golden name that you can change whenever you feel like. Same goes to your post level. You can change the text. I want to buy premium too.


Whoa that sounds awesome! Why don't you buy me one too? :kurt


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Whoa that sounds awesome! Why don't you buy me one too? :kurt


Because I'm poor :hayden 

Having enough trouble already waiting till it hits midnight so I receive money in my bank account. We have been eating rice with rice. -_- That's what you get for wanting your freedom without having a job.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah and things in our country lately don't help at all, Dunk.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

PUT ANOTHA SHRIMP ON DA BAHBEE MEIGHT


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> It's the Autumn of DS! (Y) Anark will be jealous


Where's he been?

I think DS is looking for a good feud

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

CMWit said:


> Sent from my fucking phone.


:kane


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

10 US Dollars equal 550 Indian Rupees. And a lifetime membership on a forum is totally not worth 550 Rupees. So I dont think I'll be buying it anytime soon.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey Sono, how u doing


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Shift at work done, off until Tuesday now. 

Come home to a roast too, lovely stuff!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And btw where in hell is RS?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

just had to use my lovely emote somewhere

edit: oh fantastic. its not looking at anything :no:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Doing okay, Dunk. And you? 

I guess this thread slowly comes to its end.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Doing okay, Dunk. And you?
> 
> I guess this thread slowly comes to its end.


It's just a lull

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I guess this thread slowly comes to its end.


Nt gnna hapn lul :kurt


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Somebody start a fight! 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> And btw where in hell is RS?


Returning some videotapes.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Is DualShock really bosnian?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Evil Neville said:


> Is DualShock really bosnian?


I believe this is true

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Returning some videotapes.


:russo

Is Evil Neville really watching me while I'm sleeping?


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

:bron3


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

But I'm not sleeping :batista4


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Evil Neville said:


> :bron3


Dem quick edits :heyman

Anyways, I'm sleeping now. See ya guys.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™;12321639 said:


> But I'm not sleeping :batista4



You will be in 5-7 minutes after that glass of "milk" you finished. Tasted kinds chalky didn't it? :show

EDIT: See


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I swear all my threads get closed

I was hoping for wrestling style answers to the salty spitoon thread but that ideas down the toilet because no one here likes the idea apparently. fuck em. fuck you. yeah you :daniels


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

But i supported it :bron3


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> I swear all my threads get closed
> 
> I was hoping for wrestling style answers to the salty spitoon thread but that ideas down the toilet because no one here likes the idea apparently. fuck em. fuck you. yeah you :daniels


I had no clue as to what that thread was

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Evil Neville said:


> You will be in 5-7 minutes after that glass of "milk" you finished. Tasted kinds chalky didn't it? :show
> 
> EDIT: See



No :batista4

And btw, :batista4 is the new :kurt.


Night. :batista4


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

:bron3


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:batista4


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Eww god no stop it :kurt is :bryan

see what i did :jordan

and cmwit who doesnt know what the salty spitoon is? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMxG4hiSq7A


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™;12321681 said:


> :batista4


I will overuse it so everyone gets tired of it :batista

Why won't the smiley work


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

No. :batista4 is the next :batista4

This smiley is gonna be shoved down your throats for the upcoming weeks. Better get used to it. Meki and Blur, join me this time too. DS, claim it already that this idea was yours russo). Walk-In, better block this smiley, or maybe block me too :batista4 Dunk and Asenath, your wishes have come true and I've finally stopped with the Kurt smiley. The Age Of Batista has finally begun. :batista4


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> I will overuse it so everyone gets tired of it :batista
> 
> Why won't the smiley work


Its batista4, not just batista :batista4


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Q: Why do you need Japanese steel?
A: I have vermin to kill.

This doesn't curry as much favor as you think at the Delta terminal. However, the neko cat kept nodding yes, so I was granted admission into the country.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Must. Kill. Bill.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Eww god no stop it :kurt is :bryan
> 
> see what i did :jordan
> 
> and cmwit who doesnt know what the salty spitoon is? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMxG4hiSq7A


Lol I guess I don't...37 w/no kids n all

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Yo 








'tista emote fixed


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:batista4


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

:batista4


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

You guys ever heard of the term "overkill"?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats the intention but Blowtista is the counter









Wouldve named it Jobtista, but Batista doesn't job


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

ts;dr


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Thats the intention but Blowtista is the counter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:undertaker


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I've been listening to Nas and Biggie all day long now. Feeling gangsta


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nas is awesome


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

No love for Biggie? :sadpanda


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™;12321639 said:


> :batista4





Crimson 3:16™;12321671 said:


> :batista4
> :batista4
> 
> 
> :batista4





Crimson 3:16™;12321681 said:


> :batista4





Crimson 3:16™;12321708 said:


> :batista4 :batista4
> 
> :batista4 :batista4





Crimson 3:16™;12321719 said:


> :batista4 :batista4





TheAverageGuy said:


>





Crimson 3:16™;12321757 said:


> :batista4





MrMeki said:


> :batista4





TheAverageGuy said:


>


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


>


I'm sorry


















































:batista4


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Epic pwnage by HEELKris the god!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

****


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> Epic pwnage by HEELKris the god!


:kenny


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I swear the McDonald's near my school pulls off some of the weirdness but funniest things ever.

Today I bought a Big Tasty, and when I opened the box so I could eat it while walking home, I noticed that the damn Big Tasty had the buns of a cheeseburger, so it looked like a really tasty miniature UFO. :lol Made me laugh for a while, I don't know why.





_*I hope RKO Peep doesn't take my McDonald's complains serious and he sends me a huge pack of Apple McPies for Christmas, those things are fucking delicious*​_


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

nice buns


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Big tasty buns are really tiny. Never got that myself. Guess it is to make the meat look bigger lol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whatever makes the meat look bigger


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Whatever makes the meat look bigger


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You guys watching TNA?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> You guys watching TNA?


I'm watching the NBA & I think I'm going to write a rant about WWE...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

TNA starts at 9pm for me. I'd probably peep it out considering i'm drunk and shit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Never watch TNA live, just YT it the next day.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> Never watch TNA live, just YT it the next day.


Why because of the commercials?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Pretty much, plus I don't know what channel it's on in the UK if it is on here.

Adverts are why I mainly YT WWE though. Fuck 3 hours, saves around 40 minutes in total watching it the morning after.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> Pretty much, plus I don't know what channel it's on in the UK if it is on here.
> 
> Adverts are why I mainly YT WWE though. Fuck 3 hours, saves around 40 minutes in total watching it the morning after.


Good point, Mozza. I can't even watch RAW or TNA live because my Cable gets the eastcoast timezone so I might as well watch it on youtube. If you were to watch live it'll start at 2am lol so you pretty much have no choice.

What company is your favorite TNA or WWE? I'm a WWE guy.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> Epic pwnage by HEELKris the god!


OMGWTFBBQ!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!one1!!!oneone!!! Hahaha HeelKris you are just epic!


























No :batista4


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Although TNA has grown on me so much the past 6 months or so, WWE is my must watch show. Not saying WWE destroys TNA, in fact TNA are giving them a good run for their money IMO.

I can usually go 2 weeks without watching TNA before catching up but I'll always try my best to watch Raw or SD the day after. For example I haven't even seen last weeks Impact, I think if I keep sticking it out I'll become more attached to it and it'll be like WWE where I do try my best to watch when possible.

I don't blame you for not sticking around at 2am for a 3 hour gig, it starts at 1am so by 3 your starting to drift off and lose interest.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The last time I watched an episode of Raw live was the day Jericho made his return, almost a year back from now. That's because of the timezone issues, 8PM on a Monday in the US is 7:30AM on a Tuesday over here.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> in fact TNA are giving them a good run for their money IMO.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

THEY'RE POSTPONING MY WIFI INSTALLATION! SONS OF BITCHEZ!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's what you get for being a nazi, nazi

Must be a jewish provider


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Watching the match?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Just to see what you guys think, check out my fantasy booking of WWE up till Wrestlemania.

I'd have Cena win the Rumble. Brock dominates but surprise entrant HHH shows up and eliminates him. Brock re-enters and eliminates HHH.

Rock wins the WWE Title, after interference from The Shield is fought off by Mick Foley & Ryback. Cena face to face with Rock and getting hit with Rock Bottom to close the PPV.

Vince introduces Rock the next night to open RAW. Rock announces he'll be defending the title in Elimination Chamber. Cena comes out and cuts a promo on Rock. Punk shows up, "shoots" on both men and challenges Cena to put contendership on the line against Punk. Cena surprisingly declines. Later that night, Brock is shown leaving Vince's office. Vince is found unconscious. Cole reveals HHH will be live next week. Punk is shown backstage with Eve. She mentions he's overshadowed by Rock/Cena again. Punk says it's not as bad as the entire arena chanting hoeski. Punk makes a ploy for Eve to join him in a plan to get to Cena. She declines, saying Punk only digs crazy chicks. Eve walks off as Punk is seen smiling.

HHH starts off next week and calls out Brock. Heyman says Brock has nothing to gain by beating HHH again. Meanwhile, HHH does a shitty job in running RAW. Punk later cuts a promo, calling out Cena. Cena arrives and accepts the challenge for Elimination Chamber. Backstage, AJ questions Cena accepting the challenge; he says he's never backed down and won't start now. Cole announces Rock/ADR/Bryan/Kane/Wade/Ryback for the title at Elimination Chamber.

Next RAW, Eve reaches out to Cena and he blows her off. Punk, Heyman & The Shield cut a promo on Cena, saying he'll fail again. Heyman tells HHH that Brock is considering his challenge.

Final RAW before Elimination Chamber, Eve again tries to reach out to Cena but is confronted by AJ, match is made for EC, with Diva's title on the line. In the main event, The Shield go over Cena & Team Hell No. Punk and The Shield lay out all 3 to close the show.

At Elimination Chamber, Eve retains her title. Later, she wishes Cena good luck. Cena walks off, as Eve looks on nervous. During Punk/Cena, AJ shows up. Heyman distracts the referee, AJ low blows Cena, giving Punk the win and WWE Title shot at Wrestlemania. Rock retains the title, lastly eliminating Ryback. The Heyman group enters the Chamber, Heyman locks it and they attack Rock & Ryback. Punk holds up the belt to close the show.

Night after EC, Cena comes out in regular street clothes and quits the WWE. Punk later cuts a promo, bragging about his big win; reveals AJ as the ace up his sleeve. HHH congratulates Punk on the win; Heyman announces Brock has turned down HHH's challenge. Backstage, Eve catches up with Cena, asking why he's quitting; Cena says it's time; Eve kisses him before he leaves. Rock comes out to cut a promo on Punk, asking does he like the Rock kicking his ass because it will happen again.

HBK returns on the next RAW and calls out HHH, who has done a shitty job controlling RAW, HBK says he know how it feels to be obsessed with wanting a victory, HHH says he knows he can beat Brock, HBK reminds him HHH said the same thing last year, HHH gets pissed and walks off.

On Brock's next RAW appearance, announces he accepts HHH's challenge, HHH appears and says he doesn't want to face Brock anymore; Brock insults Stephanie and HHH rushes the ring; The Shield attack HHH when the lights go out, bells toll, lights come back on & UNDERTAKER RETURNS; clears the ring of The Shield as Brock leaves; Taker points to Brock, the WM banner and makes a throat cutting gesture, HHH announces Brock/Taker for WM: NO HOLDS BARRED.

Nearly a month after quitting, Cena returns in regular street clothes and sporting a beard; cuts a shoot about his career and demands HHH put him in the title match; HHH initially refuses; Cena says if he loses, he'll quit WWE for good; HHH gives in, only if Cena can beat The Uso's in a handicap match, Cena wins; Later, Punk and Heyman talk about a conspiracy to keep Punk away from the belt but he promises a win, he also dumps AJ and calls her useless.

When Wrestlemania finally happens, Taker goes over Brock, as Vince makes his return and destroys Brock with a chair, Taker hits 3 consecutive tombstones on Brock; During Cena/Punk/Rock, Eve shows up, Rock has the win but Eve pulls the referee out and low blows him; HHH appears with none other than Brad Maddox, Rock covers Punk as Maddox gets to 2 and stops; HHH looks on confused, Rock confronts Maddox as Eve low blows him; HHH retrieves a sledgehammer and grabs Maddox, pretends he'll hit Maddox but SWERVE, he hits Punk instead; Cena gets to his feet and confronts HHH, HHH gives Cena the sledgehammer and he hits Rock; Cena assaults Punk & Rock with the sledgehammer for nearly 90 seconds and covers Punk; Maddox counts the 3 and Cena is the new champion; HHH, Maddox, Cena & Eve celebrate to close Wrestlemania.


This leaves the door open for a Rock/Cena rematch, Punk to possibly turn face because The Shield didn't protect him, HHH out of control on RAW and eventually build up to to HHH led Cena/Vince led Undertaker at Wrestlemania 30.


Would y'all mark out if this somehow all happened?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If any of you jobbers care, I just wrote the first entry on my new wrestling blog. Link is in my sig.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

reading it now, is a good read so far


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

El Chapo - Nah, that's messed up. 

- Too many low blows :kurt
- Hunter isn't running Raw, so how did he mess up? :hhh
- Cena never quits :cena3
- Cena beats the Usos to get into the title picture lol? :batista4
- Too many low blows :kurt
- The Shield isn't working for Punk unk3
- Taker never wins at Mania with anyone's assistance unk
- They aren't stupid to let Maddox referee again unk2
- Too many unclean finishes unk3
- Too many low blows :kurt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> If any of you jobbers care, I just wrote the first entry on my new wrestling blog. Link is in my sig.


"If you care"? Better tell em "read it or else".


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> El Chapo - Nah, that's messed up.
> 
> - Too many low blows :kurt


Attitude Era style finishes, can be removed and just do the HHH interruption



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> - Hunter isn't running Raw, so how did he mess up? :hhh


Weeks before, Vince becomes more in control of RAW but after the attack by Lesnar, HHH takes over



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> - Cena never quits :cena3


All set up for the HUGE heel turn and in reality, give Cena a break



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> - Cena beats the Usos to get into the title picture lol? :batista4


Gets over the idea of HHH being biased towards Cena, since he gave him less than stellar opponents to overcome to get his title match



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> - Too many low blows :kurt


Responded already



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> - The Shield isn't working for Punk unk3


It's revealed they are, since they helped him retain at TLC and tried to help him at the Rumble



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> - Taker never wins at Mania with anyone's assistance unk


Well, ignore the Vince attack and just have him attack Heyman



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> - They aren't stupid to let Maddox referee again unk2


HHH meets with Maddox, after Maddox begs for another chance; HHH says he'll consider and boom, revealed that they were in cahoots



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> - Too many unclean finishes unk3


Triple threat WWE Title matches rarely end clean



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> - Too many low blows :kurt


Responded already


I gave this scenario in another thread where I went into great detail but it was long as hell.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> If any of you jobbers care, I just wrote the first entry on my new wrestling blog. Link is in my sig.


Interesting read, you were spot on with most of the points. Repped.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™;12323453 said:


> Interesting read, you were spot on with most of the points. Repped.


Yeah, it's definitely an accruing thought whether or not WWE can create larger than life characters again with the way the show is booked now, and the restrictions that these stars are on. I don't doubt that they can do it, but the feeling is definitely on a different level now then what it used to be. Some may say because it's people just getting older, but I highly doubt that, because MITB 2011 still speaks very loudly imo.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I liked the booking but there was definitely random shit in there. Eve/AJ involvement didn't serve a purpose and I don't see why they need to be involved at all tbh. I mean yeah they could feud but no reason for them to be tied into the Punk/Cena storylines. Plus a woman/manager figure at ringside in a WM main event is a guaranteed swerve, whether you're a mark or not. 

Cena should have a had a bigger stumbling block to the title picture than the Uso's lawl. 

The Shield doesn't strike me as the traditional henchman group. I'm positive they'll attack Punk in the coming weeks. They wouldn't book them so obviously pro-Punk if there wasn't some sort of swerve coming. Plus they're already setting it up with how he confused/nervous he acts around them.

The Rock was a minor character and even if you prefer Cena and Punk over him, I don't see that actually happening realistically.

The build for Brock/Taker wasn't nearly long enough. It seems random for it to be hyped as Triple H and Brock for weeks and weeks and then for Triple H to go "Op, you're fighting Undertaker."


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> reading it now, is a good read so far





Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Interesting read, you were spot on with most of the points.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, it's definitely an accruing thought whether or not WWE can create larger than life characters again with the way the show is booked now, and the restrictions that these stars are on. I don't doubt that they can do it, but the feeling is definitely on a different level now then what it used to be. Some may say because it's people just getting older, but I highly doubt that, because MITB 2011 still speaks very loudly imo.


I appreciate anyone that took the time to read it. I have quite a few ideas for future entries as well but I felt like I needed an outlet other than just a wrestling forum to expression my thoughts & feelings on pro-wrestling. A friend suggested starting a blog, so that is what I did. I have tossed around the idea of potentially doing a podcast but that seems sort of like a waste of time & effort as I'm a nobody so why would anyone want to listen to it?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

A$AP said:


> I liked the booking but there was definitely random shit in there. Eve/AJ involvement didn't serve a purpose and I don't see why they need to be involved at all tbh. I mean yeah they could feud but no reason for them to be tied into the Punk/Cena storylines. Plus a woman/manager figure at ringside in a WM main event is a guaranteed swerve, whether you're a mark or not.
> 
> Cena should have a had a bigger stumbling block to the title picture than the Uso's lawl.
> 
> ...



Only reason I don't have Rock as involved is because I don't know the dates he'll be there and want to make it seem realistic. So thats why most of my scenario is heavily on Punk/Cena and to an extent, HHH. I always felt for a year now that Cena would turn heel and be with Eve and still hope that happens some day. I had the AJ involvement based on Cena brushing her off and she taking it as disrespect, which ties into Punk's claims about himself and she joins Punk and costs Cena the match.

As for Brock/Taker, I originally thought about Brock/HHH with the loser leaving WWE but figured that wouldn't make sense, as everybody knows HHH is somewhat in charge. I should have planted the seeds for Brock/Taker the night after the Rumble, when Brock injures HHH. From there, Vince calls out Brock and even challenges him to a match on RAW, maybe the week after. After getting his ass whooped, lights go out and the bell tolls and Undertaker appears, as Heyman gets Brock to leave. Slowly, Brock is haunted by Taker, as Vince continuously tries to get Brock to face Taker and Brock finally does.


With the Vince/HHH involvement in the 2 biggest angles, it could really plant the seeds for the likely Cena/Taker match for WM 30 or have Vince/HHH fighting for control of WWE, with Stephanie returning and calling Vince old and out of touch.


Damn, after racking my brain with all that, I don't envy the creative team. Definitely a tough job to get from point A to point B and properly use everybody involved.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Only reason I don't have Rock as involved is because I don't know the dates he'll be there and want to make it seem realistic. So thats why most of my scenario is heavily on Punk/Cena and to an extent, HHH. I always felt for a year now that Cena would turn heel and be with Eve and still hope that happens some day. I had the AJ involvement based on Cena brushing her off and she taking it as disrespect, which ties into Punk's claims about himself and she joins Punk and costs Cena the match.
> 
> As for Brock/Taker, I originally thought about Brock/HHH with the loser leaving WWE but figured that wouldn't make sense, as everybody knows HHH is somewhat in charge. I should have planted the seeds for Brock/Taker the night after the Rumble, when Brock injures HHH. From there, Vince calls out Brock and even challenges him to a match on RAW, maybe the week after. After getting his ass whooped, lights go out and the bell tolls and Undertaker appears, as Heyman gets Brock to leave. Slowly, Brock is haunted by Taker, as Vince continuously tries to get Brock to face Taker and Brock finally does.
> 
> ...


I've tried getting an idea in a layout like you had and it was a disaster. No matter what you do there's always some inconsistency somewhere and some fan group that would revolt. Creative would be tough.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Pretty much, plus I don't know what channel it's on in the UK if it is on here.
> 
> Adverts are why I mainly YT WWE though. Fuck 3 hours, saves around 40 minutes in total watching it the morning after.


It is in challenge in the UK


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

A$AP said:


> I've tried getting an idea in a layout like you had and it was a disaster. No matter what you do there's always some inconsistency somewhere and some fan group that would revolt. Creative would be tough.


That's why I don't really fault creative too much anymore. Seems hard to book long term and keep everybody involved and everything to make sense, as well as please the fans. Because regardless, something won't make sense, you'll leave out a key player in the long term and a good amount of fans will see right through it.

Not to mention, it's a headache. The original layout I posted originally took me about 30 minutes to type and longer considering I'd stop to eat and watch TV.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbh it was cluster fuck but better then nearly everything Wwe have done lately. Nice read Chapo (Y)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning, Dunk :kurt


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Just watched Resident Evil: Retribution. One of the dumbest things created by human hand.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Brock/Taker would be awesome to see, especially at Mania, and especially because iirc Taker has never beat Brock.

Sadly I doubt it will happen, and we'll probably get Brock/Trips, whilst Taker goes against, idk, Barrett.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont see why Brock/Taker cant happen, it can. 

They can do Brock/Trips II at EC and take two routes from there. One is Hunter winning and getting his revenge and Brock saying that although Hunter won that match, he won the war and then Brock asks for an opponent who can win a WAR against him, leading to the return of the Undertaker, who accepts his challenge. 

The other route is Hunter losing again, which makes him feel he has really lost it. Brock then boasts about beating almost all the main stars of the best era of wrestling (he can speak about beating the Rock, HHH, Taker, decimating HBK this year, etc) and says that he has solidified his legacy as the greatest but that's when the Undertaker returns for revenge on behalf of himself, Hunter and Shawn (that would make sense after the hug those three shared at Mania 28)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHH beating Brock then Brock going on to face Taker would probably just tick people off.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Taker vs Barret sXe, really?

Don't get me wrong I'm a huge Barret fan, but at the moment his credibility is horrible. Had he been pushed right since the Nexus breakup, the story would be much different, but we are never going to see Barret in that tier soon.

...I'm starting to sound like Pyro, ugh. I better stop


On Brock/Taker though, that I would love to see. But HHH's ego won't let Lesnar walk around with 1-0 on him.

But something tells me someway, somehow, we are going to see a Lesnar/Rock/Cena Triple Threat match for the WWE Championship. 

But I'm not jumping into any conclusions. There's actually so many possibilities:

Rock/Cena II
Rock/Punk
Rock/Brock
Rock/Cena/Punk
Punk/Taker
Taker/Cena
Taker/Brock
Hell, even Taker/Rock 

What I think I am 100% sure about is that Ryback is going to face Show for the WHC, whether he wins the Rumble or not.

Can't lie, this year's Road To Wrestlemania looks promising.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This is the Wrestlemania card that I had predicted a week back (in the predictions thread)



Crimson 3:16™;12295970 said:


> *The United States Championship Match:* Antonio Cesaro © Versus Zack Ryder
> 
> *Triple Threat Match:* Ryback Versus The Big Show Versus Mark Henry
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Taker vs Barret sXe, really?


Well, he's an upper tier jobber to the stars, a perfect fit for Taker's 21st victim


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> This is the Wrestlemania card that I had predicted a week back (in the predictions thread)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I think Cesaro is going to defend his title against a Face Swagger at Mania', Swagger going over. Would be perfect looking at both guys' gimmicks.


:lmao @ The Rock vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Should have ended at 20 tbh



NoyK said:


> I think Cesaro is going to defend his title against a Face Swagger at Mania', Swagger going over. Would be perfect looking at both guys' gimmicks.
> 
> 
> :lmao @ The Rock vs Jinder Mahal


No thanks, the US title has been devalued enough as it is, swagger will just do even more damage to it, just look what he did to the WHC belt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I think Cesaro is going to defend his title against a Face Swagger at Mania', Swagger going over. Would be perfect looking at both guys' gimmicks.


Yeah actually, that's what things are probably shaping up to. 

And I'd love to see Cena and Orton take on the Shield. They can go with a storyline like the Shield causing chaos by interrupting Cena's and Orton's matches on yhe RTWM leading to Cena and Orton teaming up to face them. Orton turning on Cena at Mania would be huge. And on the other hand, the Shield beating two of the biggest stars of this generation would help them make a much bigger impact.




NoyK said:


> :lmao @ The Rock vs Jinder Mahal


What?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I've read reports that there was talk of Taker/Punk at Wrestlemania.

Personally, I just hope they do away with Brock/HHH and go with Brock/Taker but HHH just has to get in the way and stop that.

In my fantasy scenario, HHH helps Cena turn heel win the title at Wrestlemania, which eventually leads to Cena/Taker at WM 30. Some how, I'm still convinced Cena will turn heel in 2013 and face Taker at WM 30.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Swagger's already ruined the US title once. It's been a welcome change not seeing that goof on TV.

I actually decided today after watching SD that after WM29 I'm going to take a break from watching WWE - I've just grown tired of it all the last few years, and have more important things to use my time on.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

El Chapo said:


> *In my fantasy scenario, HHH helps Cena turn heel win the title at Wrestlemania*


I see that happening as well. 



> I'm still convinced Cena will turn heel in 2013


Same here, especially if he's facing Rock for a second time.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™;12323983 said:


> Yeah actually, that's what things are probably shaping up to.
> 
> And I'd love to see Cena and Orton take on the Shield. They can go with a storyline like the Shield causing chaos by interrupting Cena's and Orton's matches on yhe RTWM leading to Cena and Orton teaming up to face them. Orton turning on Cena at Mania would be huge. *And on the other hand, the Shield beating two of the biggest stars of this generation would help them make a much bigger impact.*


It all really depends on the afermatch of that victory. Remember Legacy going over DX? In the end it meant nothing because the aftermath sucked major balls.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Is Evil Neville the dude from "iCarly"?


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for making me google that. 













































:hhh


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So, is it?


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

First time i hear about that show, ain't got cable. Depressed now, thx.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't worry. It ended last week.


And how the hell do you have Internet but no cable?


Fuck some internet, I rather have TV.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't know how it works in the US but here cable TV and the internet are completely separate services as far as providers go. Many people got one, but not the other. You also pay for them separate bills.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

It's like that here too. You can get it through phone company, cable company or by itself and have different providers for the 3.


My question is why would you rather have internet over cable?



Nevermind. Not sure what country you're from but it makes more sense to have internet over cable, seeing as how whatever is on cable, you can watch online usually.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The WWE section is getting worse I swear

And it seems to be the same idiots making threads


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bully, you ain't never lied.


Like I said in my thread, one guy comes in a classic thread dedicated to the legacy of Peter Maivia and he makes a post ranking the top 10 wrestlers in that thread. 


You know how bad most posters are in the WWE thread? SVET is an overall better poster than them.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I saw that

If you don't know shit about the subject don't comment


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

That's like me going in the cricket thread. Never seen it in my life, so I'd be a retard to even go in the thread, especially to go in it and talk about NASCAR, like they connected.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Did anyone of you read this thread? I will admit it, i literally lol'd when I read it.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/645361-instead-retiring-good-undertaker-should.html


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

or this classic 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/645283-wrestler-represents-best-iwc.html


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah.


That was the dumbest idea I ever seen. The following post in that thread really made me laugh.




A$AP said:


> Taker's last gimmick should be a gay male stripper with an undying thirst for cock.
> 
> Bad idea? So is yours.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> It's like that here too. You can get it through phone company, cable company or by itself and have different providers for the 3.
> 
> 
> My question is why would you rather have internet over cable?
> ...


Yeah, torrents provide me with all the shows i watch and it takes just a couple of minutes to download.

Hey Ambrose fans, what does Dean use as his finisher now? I don't watch NXT.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Top this.


Stupidest, weirdest and creepiest thread I've ever seen.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/644044-if-wwe-wrestlers-could-your-family.html


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

BULLY said:


> or this classic
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/645283-wrestler-represents-best-iwc.html


:lmao


El Chapo said:


> Top this.
> 
> 
> Stupidest, weirdest and creepiest thread I've ever seen.
> ...


Yeah, I saw that a few days ago.

It was hilarious.

This is why I go to that section sometimes, especially when I'm bored, some of those threads in that section are hilarious.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Imagine you are a newborn baby... oh jesus christ


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Top this.
> 
> 
> Stupidest, weirdest and creepiest thread I've ever seen.
> ...


That is quite possibly..

The greatest thread of all time.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I received an Infraction for spam posting.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

A$AP said:


>


Fair enough if you don't feel the same, maybe it might just be that way to me because it's something different.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats up with that Hitler shit?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Rusting basement-living-monkey-sniffing-ass-kissing jimmies.











I gotta go now, chin up.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I've had two infas. One was for saying I want AJ Lee to fart on my face and the other was when I was looking at someone's profile and they were reading an old thread an I clicked on it thinking it was new and ended up bumping it by accident <_<


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I got an infraction once for posting a picture of Britney Spears crying in the Cena/Brock discussion, I got an infraction for bashing Daniel Bryan in the Punk/Bryan discussion thread and I've been banned twice. Once for making homophobic comments in the chatbox and once for saying "This gives people more reason to say TNA is better" in the RAW thread.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, that guy in the Peter Maivia thread is really an idiot :kenny

I received 2 infras. One for insulting an member, the other for spam because I made a thread about the hair of Kane and I was once banned for 10 days for posting a pic of an ass.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I've got 1 infraction for trolling, I was banned from the TNA section for a week due to trolling, and got a 2-week ban for 'racism.'


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Where's Dunk with his drawings? unk3


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

So that wwe family thread shit is allowed but no salty spitoon

fuck my ass and call me a donkey lover.

oh and mods stay editing my fucking sig fuck shit


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It did get closed eventually


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Wiping your ass and finding no shit on the toilet paper is equal to a Flawless Victory in Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Doesn't beat my record time 4 minutes.

Anyone else listen to the Jerky boys tapes? the prank callers. funny shit


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Wiping your ass and finding no shit on the toilet paper is equal to a Flawless Victory in Mortal Kombat.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Your boys infraction-free, bitches.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You guys know Austin GOAT?


He went in the Peter Maivia thread, ranking the top 10 wrestlers. Anyway, he had Flair ranked second and Rock316AE revealed that Austin GOAT said he didn't know who Flair was until 2006.

I'm still laughing about that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah he's a clown

Truk83 seems like a good poster. Or maybe he just stands out to me because the others are so awful


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, that section has been awful as of late. I hardly click on some of those threads, let alone comment on them.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> You guys know Austin GOAT?
> 
> 
> He went in the Peter Maivia thread, ranking the top 10 wrestlers. Anyway, he had Flair ranked second and Rock316AE revealed that Austin GOAT said he didn't know who Flair was until 2006.
> ...


Me too
This is why Rock316AE is my favourite poster in this forum, even when he owns people he uses numbers and statistics instead of lame insults :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Red repped for making a clearly lame and not serious "women should stay in the kithen" type joke unk2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Rocky is an extremist to say the least but he's the only massive mark on here that will supply you with all the information you could want as to why he thinks what he thinks. He's a good poster.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> You guys know Austin GOAT?
> 
> 
> He went in the Peter Maivia thread, ranking the top 10 wrestlers. Anyway, he had Flair ranked second and Rock316AE revealed that Austin GOAT said he didn't know who Flair was until 2006.
> ...


Lol. :lol 

Both austin316GOAT and StonecoldGOAT are stupid. And both of them are from the same country as I am. :evra


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Possibly the same person?



Still, the stupidest shit I ever heard was Sam Knight saying Rock was bigger than Batman & Superman.

One thing GOAT threads are good for is the ability to laugh at stupidity.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Possibly the same person?


Even I thought the same in the beginning. But then one can't be stupid enough to make multiple accounts with such similar usernames. Or maybe one can :batista4


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

If one is stupid enough to make multiple accounts and conversate between them, he is stupid enough to make 1 with similar names.



Just my opinion but I think several posters in the GOAT thread are the same person.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Speaking of multiple accounts and rejoining, I get a rejoiner vibe from that DwayneAustin guy. :batista4


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Speaking of multiple accounts and rejoining, I get a rejoiner vibe from that DwayneAustin guy. :batista4


First timer buddy unk2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, at least we can laugh at how bad the WWE section is. It's so bad that it's funny.

Just like WWE lately :vince2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> First timer buddy unk2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

> Which wrestler may have been the all-time worst as a..person


You know your thread is fucking awesome when you have an awkward pause in the *title*.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

> Which wrestler may have been the all-time worst as a..person





A$AP said:


> You know your thread is fucking awesome when you have an awkward pause in the *title*.













There was once a thread where you were supposed to post what type of Pokemon each wrestlers were. Can't lie, I lol'd hard.




BULLY said:


> Truk83 seems like a good poster. Or maybe he just stands out to me because the others are so awful


You sure about that?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/645519-idea-next-cena-vs-punk-match.html

:lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted In The *General WWE Section*
> ____'s best match?


Atleast be clear whether you're speaking about Chris Benoit or Little Jimmy :batista4


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:yes


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lost all my teeth during a dream/nightmare. You know what that means, shit will be going down soon...


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw I'm in love with that Dan Ambroz guy. Seriously, no ****.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Lost all my teeth during a dream/nightmare. You know what that means, shit will be going down soon...


Now I see why you chose that username. 'Sono' in Portuguese means 'sleepy'. 

SleepyShion. HmmHmm.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Ah, I'm damn sono right now. Night. :kurt


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Any of you lot going to watch the Freddie Flintoff fight?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I want to do something tonight but everyone's busy.

Maybe I'll watch my first SmackDown! since Fall 2010


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

ONIFC said:


> I want to do something tonight but everyone's busy.
> 
> Maybe I'll watch my first SmackDown! since Fall 2010


Do you really want to put yourself through that? 
Let me answer the question for you, fuck no.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

A$AP said:


> Do you really want to put yourself through that?
> Let me answer the question for you, fuck no.


You're right. I thought it was awful then, and now from what I've heard/remember there isn't any Jericho/HBK/Triple H/Undertaker/Batista(?)or Edge! Like that's 90% of why I watched... Now all there is is Punk and Orton, and I hate Orton's new gimmick.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> :yes


Gotdamn.


Nearly 400 posts in 8 days? What the fuck do you be talking about?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Gotdamn.
> 
> 
> Nearly 400 posts in 8 days? What the fuck do you be talking about?


Most of the posts are absolute shite, few words long. I put it down to newbie over enthusiasm and that i'm a student with too much free time, i'll slow down soon


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

DwayneAustin said:


> Most of the posts are absolute shite, few words long. I put it down to newbie over enthusiasm and that i'm a student with too much free time, i'll slow down soon


They always do.

_always._


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You must wanted to get to rants bad as hell.

I definitely have too much free time but I think it took me over 6 months to get 150 posts.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

2 Years and I'm only at 900


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

There's too many damn threads where my worthless opinion is needed unk3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thats cool. Thats cool.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

As a professional wrestling fan, it saddens me to come here, to a website called WrestlingForum and see dozens & dozens of threads on AJ Lee, or the RAW love triangle or C.M. Punk or whatever & not see a single thread on the passing of Freebird Buddy Roberts. Maybe I just missed it? I'll tell myself I just missed the thread. Someone tell me I just missed the thread & link me to it, please.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I saw one in the WWE section, it got pushed down because of great threads like Cena dating one of the Bella twins though.

Edit: Here it is http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/645420-freebird-buddy-roberts-passes-away.html


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks man, I appreciate it. I tried using the search feature here but apparently it isn't real good.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Raging Eboue said:


> great threads like Cena dating one of the Bella twins


I don't want to think of how many pages that shit will get up to.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Diva newz is usually posted in the WOW section first, but not much peeps go there, so it takes up space in the WWE section.


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

There was a spammer making threads about money orders or something.. It was pretty funny


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure why but I think Kenzhaze is a rejoiner.


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Not sure why but I think Kenzhaze is a rejoiner.




Quick question, why everyone in the forum is so damn paranoid? Jheez..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Not sure why but I think Kenzhaze is a rejoiner.


She posted her picture with Mozza's username (Purple Aki) in a paper. She proved that she isn't either trolling, or a fake.
Stop being so paranoid, my god.

Rejoiner this
Rejoiner that
Rejoiner here
Rejoiner there


Now I understand where Evolution is coming from, jesus christ.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

NoyK said:


> She posted her picture with Mozza's username (Purple Aki) in a paper. She proved that she isn't either trolling, or a fake.
> Stop being so paranoid, my god.
> 
> Rejoiner this
> ...


Rejoiner


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> She posted her picture with Mozza's username (Purple Aki) in a paper. She proved that she isn't either trolling, or a fake.
> Stop being so paranoid, my god.
> 
> Rejoiner this
> ...


Rejoiner. :kurt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Edit:



A$AP said:


>



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao HOLY SHIT almost didn't notice that.

That made me legit laugh hard for some reason. :lmao



Spoiler: I know I'm going to hell for this, but... the part missing on his head made me remember


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone wanna tell me why smackdown doesn't get live discussion threads?


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

After hearing about the history of this site about posers and trolls, I can understand why everything is like it is now. So I'm not even going to fight it, but it's ashamed being a female in this site and have to proof my identity for laughs. So quick question, am I going to be question all the time because of some trolls who doesn't have a life?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Kenzhaze said:


> After hearing about the history of this site about posers and trolls, I can understand why everything is like it is now. So I'm not even going to fight it, but it's ashamed being a female in this site and have to proof my identity for laughs. So quick question, am I going to be question all the time because of some trolls who doesn't have a life?


I posted how you can prove you're not a dude trying to trick people, in the picture thread.


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

NoyK said:


> She posted her picture with Mozza's username (Purple Aki) in a paper. She proved that she isn't either trolling, or a fake.
> Stop being so paranoid, my god.
> 
> Rejoiner this
> ...




Thanks for sticking up for me.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Kenzhaze said:


> After hearing about the history of this site about posers and trolls, I can understand why everything is like it is now. So I'm not even going to fight it, but it's ashamed being a female in this site and have to proof my identity for laughs. So quick question, am I going to be question all the time because of some trolls who doesn't have a life?


The sad truth: Yes. Very much so


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Anyone wanna tell me why smackdown doesn't get live discussion threads?


I think it used to, but now the discussion just happens in the spoiler thread, I think. I remember discussing with peeps a while back while watching the show.


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

NoyK said:


> She posted her picture with Mozza's username (Purple Aki) in a paper. She proved that she isn't either trolling, or a fake.
> Stop being so paranoid, my god.
> 
> Rejoiner this
> ...





Purple Aki said:


> I posted how you can prove you're not a dude trying to trick people, in the picture thread.


But I did take pic... How many fire-hoops do I have to jump through? LOL


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Kenzhaze said:


> After hearing about the history of this site about posers and trolls, I can understand why everything is like it is now. So I'm not even going to fight it, but it's ashamed being a female in this site and have to proof my identity for laughs. So quick question, am I going to be question all the time because of some trolls who doesn't have a life?


Most Females on this site go though this. You're not the only one but when you provided some 'evidence' they generally leave you alone.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> Most Females on this site go though this. You're not the only one but when you provided some 'evidence' they generally leave you alone.


You're in my bad books tonight, Stace'. I am far from happy with you!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kenzhaze said:


> After hearing about the history of this site about posers and trolls, I can understand why everything is like it is now. So I'm not even going to fight it, but it's ashamed being a female in this site and have to proof my identity for laughs. So quick question, am I going to be question all the time because of some trolls who doesn't have a life?


Well, peeps come on a wrestling forum to post about wrestling and not prove whether they are a boy or girl, so this shit shouldn't really bother anyone. You don't have to subject yourself to anything.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> You're in my bad books tonight, Stace'. I am far from happy with you!


 What have I done to you?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> What have I done to you?


</3


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> Most Females on this site go though this. You're not the only one but when you provided some 'evidence' they generally leave you alone.


So what type of evidence?


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Kenzhaze said:


> So what type of evidence?


For starts, not posting pictures of 2 different girls then one holding a sign that has clearly been photoshopped or something, you can see the glow around the piece of paper. :StephenA

But if that is you, you look hella different with Makeup on.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think it used to, but now the discussion just happens in the spoiler thread, I think. I remember discussing with peeps a while back while watching the show.


I remember posting in one not too long ago..or maybe I'm thinking things up, I don't know. I think I'm about to create a real live thread :kurt but its just gonna get closed because tittyfuck.

GUYS IMA MAKE ONE BACK ME UP THO U BEST PARTICIPATE


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> For starts, not posting pictures of 2 different girls then one holding a sign that has clearly been photoshopped or something, you can see the glow around the piece of paper. :StephenA
> 
> But if that is you, you look hella different with Makeup on.


I just woke up when I took that to be honest so I do look like shit. I didn't photoshopped anything since I don't even know how to use it. How about I give my number out?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Photoshoped lol jk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheAverageGuy said:


> I remember posting in one not too long ago..or maybe I'm thinking things up, I don't know. I think I'm about to create a real live thread :kurt but its just gonna get closed because tittyfuck.
> 
> GUYS IMA MAKE ONE BACK ME UP THO U BEST PARTICIPATE


You can try.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Kenzhaze said:


> I just woke up when I took that to be honest so I do look like shit. I didn't photoshopped anything since I don't even know how to use it. *How about I give my number out?*


You really don't want to do that. You'll have some weird phoning you up, bad idea.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

By any chance, are you into females? 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12317151-post65.html


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait. Wait. Wait.

You can use Gifs as avatars without a premium membership?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> For starts, not posting pictures of 2 different girls then one holding a sign that has clearly been photoshopped or something, you can see the glow around the piece of paper. :StephenA
> 
> But if that is you, you look hella different with Makeup on.


I already posted in the other thread that it looks like 2 different girls.
As for the glow around the paper assumption I noticed this


























Just sayin


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Live discussion thread is bombing bigger than a linda mcmahon campaign


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry if the picture look bad so I'll take another one but I didn't fake anything.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kenzhaze said:


> Sorry if the picture look bad so I'll take another one but I didn't fake anything.


Don't. Just don't, leave it be.


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> You really don't want to do that. You'll have some weird phoning you up, bad idea.


I can handled the weirdos


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

This time write it out to Mozza.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Live discussion thread is bombing bigger than a linda mcmahon campaign


LOL.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I think I get it though. Its just nobody cares enough about smackdown


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheAverageGuy said:


> I think I get it though. Its just nobody cares enough about smackdown


A lot of spoilers, and it airs on a friday, and it airs earlier in some areas, AND it doesn't have much star power. SD has degraded a lot in the past couple of years.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Aaaaaaand closed/removed thread #18. It was just starting to pick up


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I asked Headliner why he did it, in the chatbox, he said it's because he hates jobbers.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Private Investigator Walk-In:










Dunno, don't care. Does it really matter?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Same girl.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Maybe it's just the red lighting in the first picture?

If it is jarg, I'm waiting until I see a legit Facebook page.. Hint hint.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ya be on some creep status tho

for the 10th time im hatin on mods in my sig. cant believe they can edit those


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

hitler sigs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning guys


And btw that girl's fake. :kurt


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Morning guys
> 
> 
> And that girl's fake. :kurt


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

ah crimson.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i have to log off right now, chin up mates


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Ya be on some creep status tho
> 
> for the 10th time im hatin on mods in my sig. cant believe they can edit those


Of course they can. :jay2 Happen to me twice.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


>


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Crimson with that avatar please tell me you've seen my video poking fun at that

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PjFC7tAM0A can't put youtube tags on this phone&app


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I WANT THIS

http://shop.wwe.com/CM-Punk-GTS-Ful...21130&utm_content=Post&utm_campaign=GTSHoodie


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

hmmm not bad at least it's not that hideous yellow version


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

boolly you motherfukar post moar


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks good for jogging.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:kane


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


>


Fan made :batista4

Notice Dan's lip movement amd you'll realise that its just the same scene rolling again and again. And notice Cole, Seth and Roman each and everytime after the camera angles change, they don't seem to make any different movements either. And if it actually was some exclusive footage which wasn't supposed to be leaked, it wouldn't have had the #RAW thing at the top corner cause things like those are added in when they're telecasting it on TV.

Or maybe I'm just over analysing things. :batista4


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

As a follow up of earlier I didn't watch SmackDown, nor follow anyone to hang out with, I fucking fell asleep after classes and woke up at 930. What a great way to spend a damn Friday night.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Two questions for the girl: do you live in the UK and post a picture saying rko peep is a geek god 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What girl


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The one being stalked into posting pictures of her with some usernames here lately to prove her innocence. Kinda feel bad for her to be honest.

The only 'fake' she/he could be pulling is if he/she is showing a picture of a friend of hers/his, because I did a reverse Google Images search and the photos she posted are legit, not taken from any site whatsoever.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah that girl. 

Every halfway attractive girl is going to cop it on here. Even "K2fan" and she looks horrible


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't say that about You_heard?'s crush, you bully!


:side:


Seriously though, shit like this is going to give this forum a bad name.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Most of the users on here have little to no contact with females (apart from when their mothers come to check on them in the basement) so this is what happens


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Random topic, but I can't keep this anymore.

Why is it that in the forum's main page, when it says that there's like 50~80 users viewing Rants it tends to be a complete ghost e-town, yet when there's like 15~30, there's a new reply every single 10 seconds?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Random topic, but I can't keep this anymore.
> 
> Why is it that in the forum's main page, when it says that there's like 50~80 users viewing Rants it tends to be a complete ghost e-town, yet when there's like 15~30, there's a new reply every single 10 seconds?


People lurk to see if they're being talked about.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's like 5 am in America.

People probably went to bed with the rants page still open


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's not due to having little female contact, it's due to there being no women on the internet, and all women users are guys faking.

Which has been the case for several 'females' on this site in the past - Lexie, LipsLikeMorphine, V1Dante. You could put Skittle in that category, but she was a chick faking to be a hotter chick.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> It's not due to having little female contact, it's due to there being no women on the internet, and all women users are guys faking.
> 
> Which has been the case for several 'females' on this site in the past - Lexie, LipsLikeMorphine, V1Dante. You could put Skittle in that category, but she was a chick faking to be a hotter chick.


Even when the girl is proven to be real, guys still don't know how to interact with them properly


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

If I hear "no women on the internet" one more time, I'm going to lose my shit.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

:kenny Can the girl shit just drop already who gives a flying liu kang fuck if shes a girl or not whos tryna get some pixel pussy honestly


:StephenA2 no one best be tryin to get some pixel pussy tho


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Asenath is fake :batista4 :kurt


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Asenath is fake :batista4 :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The fact that you googled that pic and linked it over here shows that you did give a fuck or two. :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You've ruined that Angle smiley


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I see Kurt Angle's disembodied head leering at me, even though I blocked the actual smiley.

It waits. . .


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol oh man. I made a kurt avatar but stopped using it. Ill show to you guys later. Its amaaaaazing

Hint: Imagine you took acid and stared at the kurt emote for 10 minutes


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Asenath is a keeper. The other is a fake. It's the prophecy. 

Wheres RS damn it?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I see Kurt Angle's disembodied head leering at me, even though I blocked the actual smiley.
> 
> It waits. . .


Didn't realise yoy could block smileys


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Didn't realise you could block smileys


Adblock Plus - not only good for blocking ads, but you can right click on a picture and block it every time it comes up. I block any picture I find distasteful or annoying or gratuitous through my adblock. It saves me complaining about it, because obviously nobody's going to do anything about it even if I did.



Dunk20 said:


> Asenath is a keeper. The other is a fake. It's the prophecy.


I don't know whether to say thank you or side-eye you for perpetrating this "fake girls on the internet" meme. Thank you.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> You've ruined that Angle smiley


Who? Me? No. :kurt

Btw what's the score Bully?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Asenath said:


> I block any picture I find distasteful or annoying or gratuitous through my adblock. It saves me complaining about it, because obviously nobody's going to do anything about it even if I did.


Can't believe you blocked the goat emote

Has a ring to it. GOAT EMOTE


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Who? Me? No. :kurt
> 
> Btw what's the score Bully?


Yeah. I don't even bother using it anymore.

Saffas are on top this test. They got a lead of 292 with 8 wickets in hand. Amla is on 99 not out just missed out on getting his ton


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Wheres RS damn it?





Dunk20 said:


> Returning some videotapes.


:batista4


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Even when the girl is proven to be real, guys still don't know how to interact with them properly


I'd much rather interact with ladies in person.



Asenath said:


> If I hear "no women on the internet" one more time, I'm going to lose my shit.


No women on the internet


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah. I don't even bother using it anymore.
> 
> Saffas are on top this test. They got a lead of 292 with 8 wickets in hand. Amla is on 99 not out just missed out on getting his ton


And how much did Australia score in their first innings?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

163. Shocking display. Top order collapsed


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The fuck? 

And this is Ponting's final test right?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah he's got one more innings and that's it

Probably have to save the test


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Asenath said:


> If I hear "no women on the internet" one more time, I'm going to lose my shit.





sXe_Maverick said:


> No women on the internet


:lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I just cursed you out something fierce, sXe_Maverick.

Now I'm going to go to sleep. Goodnight, moon.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Our batting was absolutely pathetic. Cowan and Watto got done with absolute beauties of deliveries, but Warner was way too impatient, Ponting & Pup got done with beauties, and Wade/Johnson got too impatient and played incorrect shots.

Smith, Amla & Kallis have shown that once you get your eye in, and play smart, the runs will flow.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Befreakin'hold


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

:kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Now that's an overkill.

























:kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope you guys get banned


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:batista4


Btw I just visited the wrestling section and there's a thread which reads "Cena is a Vanilla Midget" unk2


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Take a look at this gem from the *Which wrestler is the all time BEST as a person?* thread in WWE section.



Choke2Death said:


> Chris Benoit.
> 
> A very nice guy who was always kind to his fans and gave them their money's worth even if it hurt him. A locker-room leader that set an example for all his students in the business and was willing to help newcomers get better by working with them (MVP, Mr. Kennedy, Elijah Burke). And yes, also a family man that would take some of his limited time before work to come home and spend time with his family just out of generosity. Unfortunately for him, he got murdered together with his wife & son and the blame was placed on him, so since then, his reputation was tarnished and people started acting like he's the worst thing to grace this planet since Hitler. :sad:
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I saw it that Thread was horrible from the start


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think he's serious.

He can't be serious. :no:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah saw that too. The amount of idiots in that section is incredible.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Well Choke2Death is right on that Benoit was a great person before you know. Jerichos been a great source for hearing about him

Him believing Benoit was actually murdered and framed is just one of many theories though


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Bed at 5 AM, woke at 10:30 without alarm.

:tyson


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He wasn't murdered though.

He murdered nancy and Daniel days before he killed himself, it was an open and shut case. 

He's just being a ridiculous mark


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wasn't it Nancy Friday, Daniel Saturday, himself Sunday?

I remember watching Vengeance and wondering what had happened. I jokingly said to my Dad that Benoit would have to be dead to no-show a PPV. Well, a few hours later...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

DA INTERNETZ


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

DualShock said:


> DA INTERNETZ


I'd like a link to where this discussion was held immediately.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

From what I read Nancy and Daniel died two days prior


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

DualShock said:


> DA INTERNETZ


:cole1


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dat internetz


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Now Now Mav that's beyond a choke


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't start a Chris Benoit joke and then don't finish it, it'll just leave me hanging.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You seen the Encyclopedia Dramatica article about Benoit? The author/owner trolled WF pretty hard and sent some users into a fit.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

KEVIN NASH IS AWESOME OMGFG


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So it's December 2012 now? My one-year anniversary of joining the forum, you whores!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> So it's December 2012 now? My one-year anniversary of joining the forum, you whores!


:cheer :hb

gif for you, I thought it was funny.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Think i'm starting to lose interest in wrestling somewhat...


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Think i'm starting to lose interest in wrestling somewhat...


*Welcome to the club.*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's annoying cos it's all wrestling, not just cos the current product is shit a lot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Needs a new formula of booking and content change.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I lost interest in like 06. Doesn't stop you from reading news about it and discussing it. It's like a disease.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Lost interest ever since Summer 2009 when I moved and I didn't get the channel SmackDown was on so I kind of faded out, never was REALLY hooked back in after that. I pop in here and there but never full fledged like I was 2006 07 and 08.


----------



## kent8 (Oct 28, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Think i'm starting to lose interest in wrestling somewhat...


WWE sucks! WWF and Attitude Era rulez! :troll



A$AP said:


> I lost interest in like 06. Doesn't stop you from reading news about it and discussing it. It's like a disease.


this shit right here!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello there, who are you?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is that, is that a Penis?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:troll


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

sup you_heard?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol you straight got me! That's clever. I thought you were going to get banned.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Just chillin and shit. I'm about to skate somewhere far. What's up with you man.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Everything is fine. It looks like the jobbers thread will die soon. not many posts here


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

DualShock said:


>





DualShock said:


> :troll


This has to be the most epic post I have ever seen on this site.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That's what's up. I hope that's not the case man. I'd say sticky this so that it can live on.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope so.
Good night everybody


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Good night my *****.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kenhaze (the one who posted a fake pic in the pic thread here) has just shown up in the other wrestling forum I post in and said she 'had to leave' this one.


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hold up, what "other wrestlingforum"? Talk to me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

No.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

PB has the greatest ads of all time.



Spoiler


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

A$AP said:


> PB has the greatest ads of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Damn, you right. That chick is the kind of chick that I see in Venice Beach.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't worry fellas, I went ahead and screenshot/saved that shit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:ass well done ASAP!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Still lookin at her 20 minutes later :draper

She's on that Lauren Conrad tip.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol, Can't blame ya! I actually have it on my PS3 wallpaper.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

new sig. how's it?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:ass that's a sexy booty, blur.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

blur said:


> new sig. how's it?


Yup. (Y)


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:kane


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So I "rented" a church out. Big, fully stocked kitchen. Public his/her restrooms. Lounge rooms with couches/recliners. Big projection screens, surround sound, switch system for controls, tons of parking. I'm throwing a bad movie night & inviting all of my friends because I'm the best fucking friend ever & sometimes I get spontaneous crazy ideas. But goddamnit (irony~!) we're going to watch Gingerdead Man 3: Saturday Night Cleaver & Murder Party in a church with a group of thirty! I've thrown these events in the past & the last one I had over 20 people which didn't fit comfortably into the living room so this time, I'm going all out, baby!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

blur said:


> new sig. how's it?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> So I "rented" a church out. Big, fully stocked kitchen. Public his/her restrooms. Lounge rooms with couches/recliners. Big projection screens, surround sound, switch system for controls, tons of parking. I'm throwing a bad movie night & inviting all of my friends because I'm the best fucking friend ever & sometimes I get spontaneous crazy ideas. But goddamnit (irony~!) we're going to watch Gingerdead Man 3: Saturday Night Cleaver & Murder Party in a church with a group of thirty! I've thrown these events in the past & the last one I had over 20 people which didn't fit comfortably into the living room so this time, I'm going all out, baby!


I didn't even know you could rent churches out.

Isn't that supposed to be gods house for prayer

Not for watching zombies eat peoples brains and shit


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Fell asleep with my contacts on last night. I can't even open my eyes for 2 seconds long. FML


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Fell asleep with my contacts on last night. I can't even open my eyes for 2 seconds long. FML


Dude... do you have any idea how dangerous that is? You can get blind in worst case scenario.
Gotta be more careful with contacts. That's why I stopped using them a year ago, way too much stuff you gotta watch out for.


On a second note, when the hell will RS return from returning all those video tapes? I already miss him


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Didn't even notice he was gone tbh


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

hello


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Snake is gone, forever.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who dat Evo


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Dude... do you have any idea how dangerous that is? You can get blind in worst case scenario.
> Gotta be more careful with contacts. That's why I stopped using them a year ago, way too much stuff you gotta watch out for.
> 
> 
> On a second note, when the hell will RS return from returning all those video tapes? I already miss him


I came back from football (soccer) and was tired as hell. Fell asleep as soon as I sat down. I've been to two doctors and both said it's very dangerous but neither did shit about it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Judging by her face, she looks underage.
But looking at something makes me wonder...




MrMeki said:


> I came back from football (soccer) and was tired as hell. Fell asleep as soon as I sat down. I've been to two doctors and both said it's very dangerous but neither did shit about it.



Go to a pharmacy and talk about what happened. They usually tell you what's best to use. Probably some medicine drops(?) to put in your eyes.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Her face looks boyish to me tbh


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree with you all, 2/10.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Judging by her face, she looks underage.
> But looking at something makes me wonder...


It'll be WAGG's next sig then


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait a second. Her face looks like







Photoshopped into a model's body.

Is it, Evo?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The rocks daughter


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Gal from Melbourne, 19 years old yo.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:datass
*Giggity.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Tits look too veiny in that pic


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Anything been going up lately (besides my penis, from THOSE PICS)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd still show her something veiny of my own :jordan


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I'd still show her something veiny of my own :jordan


You're so vein you probably think this comment is about you

Don't you

Don't you


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:kobe3

...

:kobe2


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Maybe Noyk can share her name with us.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Evolution, the reverse image Google searches with the pictures you are posting are showing me very explicit content.

What is your other hand doing? :vince2


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm on Tumblr, where are you? :kobe


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is that your tumbrl, Evo?

If it is, I must say it has very _interesting_ stuff.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Nope, just on my feed. I don't post I just follow because I'm a sheep.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I can see why...











God damn.

We better stop before the WOW section invades this thread with their obscenity :hmm:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

not very classy


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

^^ This is the thing we're all doing now, with the hot pictures of buns, right?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Keep it elegant fellas come on :kobe


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sono spoiled it.

What did you think of the girl I repped ya Evo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Elegant ?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

faggot


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Where did that lovely, albeit photoshopped to hell, photo of Lana Del Rey - no relation - go?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

got new glasses. the frame is black everything black now i want to go back. i look like a hipster unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Post a pic blur

I won't make fun


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

it's getting delivered on tomorrow ill post a pic maybe but dont make fun of me okay


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

ok


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

I will


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

This thread is slowly dying


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Finally some activity


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lalala.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is dying because BULLY is drawing people away.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

:draper


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Is dying because BULLY is drawing people away.


Who is dying ? :sad::sad:


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

The thread AND WHERE ARE YOUR DRAWINGS :kurt :batista4


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Is dying because BULLY is drawing people away.


It's dying being of worthless shit posts like this:



BULLY said:


> ok





Evil Neville said:


> I will





Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Nope.





SonoShion said:


> Lalala.


Who wants to post in a fucking spam thread? It should have died a long time ago, honestly. Once the smiley shit started going off the rails, a moderator should have stepped in.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

We need to think ahead here folks. Our kind will die along with this thread.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone else bored and not interested in football this weekend at all


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

ONIFC said:


> Anyone else bored and not interested in football this weekend at all


I'm in my annual "welp, NBA started so I don't care about NFL until the playoffs" mode, myself. Even then, if Green Bay isn't there, I won't have any interest.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I might move this to word games as all it is is a second-coming of TTT/AYT.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

ONIFC said:


> Anyone else bored and not interested in football this weekend at all


I've been too interested in the cricket to notice what's been happening in football as of late


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Who is dying ? :sad::sad:


This thread, apparently. Do you have Playstaion All Stars?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The characters on it are lame.

And they pretty much force you to get the DLC


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

There's no hockey so football will have to do.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> The characters on it are lame.
> 
> And they pretty much force you to get the DLC


Oh really, I didn't know that. Alot of people make unfair comparisons to Super Smash bro.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

ONIFC said:


> There's no hockey so football will have to do.


My football team is doing rubbish ATM (Liverpool)



You_heard? said:


> Oh really, I didn't know that. Alot of people make unfair comparisons to Super Smash bro.


Well you can see why, the premise of the game is fairly similar.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> My football team is doing rubbish ATM (Liverpool)
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can see why, the premise of the game is fairly similar.


Oh... I should've been more clear. American football.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Just open it!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That could sway me on my feelings of Christmas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:russo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Seeing as you guyz asked so much.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Look at this fucking kid.

:23 What the fuckk


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

^ holy shit I want to meet his parents


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Holy fuck, I've never felt so fat for my age.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I just got back from the gym.. how fitting


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Look at this fucking kid.
> 
> :23 What the fuckk


John Cena introducing the benefits of HGH from a young age. He's a hero we can all believe in.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Too young imo let kids be kids first


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH? 

Can't lie, that made me chuckle a bit :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck Christmas


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Got my glasses. Will post a pic later. I somehow look like the mix of Charlie Sheen and T.I. ... not in a good way tho.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you black?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

so your saying you look like charlie sheen with glasses if he was burnt from the sun?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

nope


















mix of these. hoping not to get called **** or gay by the people on the streets unk3


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

just say you drink tiger blood no one will fuck with you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

WINNING


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

ill wear a nazi shirt


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

ahah i wouldn't wear a nazi shirt, probably not the best thing to walk around in.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

lol i wanna print a shirt with "jewmad" on it

but i don't think a lot of people here are jewish so no one will care


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

lol i don't think anyone would care too much, but i could see if you had a shirt that said you were a slave owner a few posters would get mad.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hmm I see everyone has christmas sigs, I'll get one myself


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

time to get people mad :cena2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup ppl.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

yo.

Hows things


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

your videos suck


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

How can today's wrestling interest you enough to make videos about it?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

he's obviously a virgin(LOLOLO XD xD) who has no friends and spends most of his time in the gutters of england stuck in his mother's basement drinking bad liquor and talk to a camera so he can get views on youtube and fill the emotional needs that he lacks off. poor bastard.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've seen worse.

He seems to articulate what he wants to say well enough, and I usually agree with most of what he says.

I wouldn't do it myself but whatever


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

alright. im off to bed, gotta feed the cats and take their poop out of my bed and watch some anime porn bye bye


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I love how people criticize me for making videos, but wouldn't have the nuts to make their own.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've made videos before

Just not those kinds of videos :kurt


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

bama


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I would actually lick gravy out of Miley Cyrus' ass crack


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

People making videos makes me cringe every fucking time I see them.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> I would actually lick gravy out of Miley Cyrus' ass crack


What's that got to do with what we were talking about


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> What's that got to do with what we were talking about


My username :side:


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I love how people criticize me for making videos, but wouldn't have the nuts to make their own.


I'm not critisizing you, just a question.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

hey if he wants to post a video about wrestling let him, who cares he likes posting videos, i wouldn't do it but again i don't post videos about anything.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> I'm not critisizing you, just a question.


Because I am a wrestling fan with actual opinions.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Because I am a wrestling fan with actual opinions.


Good enough


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Because I am a wrestling fan with actual opinions.


You're not allowed to have opinions


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for your approval buddy! Means the world to me!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Thanks for your approval buddy! Means the world to me!


I know it does


----------



## kent8 (Oct 28, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Because I am a wrestling fan with actual opinions.


weirdo! man, you need to get fucked really bad. Go and get a girlfriend.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

WHEN DID YOUR SIG HAPPEN?? WHEN?!1111 SHARE PLS


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i think his sig is a fake, no way did that ever happen in wwe programming anytime latley.


----------



## kent8 (Oct 28, 2012)

my sig was not photoshopped.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Come on man half her arms missing


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

when was the picture then, because one she has kids now im sure she wouldn't do this anymore, and two i doubt Trips would let her.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And I doubt she would have had a black bar over her boobs


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Her neck is whiter than her tits though 8*D


----------



## kent8 (Oct 28, 2012)

no shit! you guys got me.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Go google Stephanie McMahon Naked Tumblr. Check one of the first 3-4 links for the uncensored version. :kurt

Been there, done that. :austin


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

All fake though


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Karla Christmas sig has been thrown into the rotation, so if you come across it... :cheer


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Karla Christmas sig has been thrown into the rotation, so if you come across it... :cheer


Saw it, she looks great. Naughty Karla!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Mark my words, Jinder Mahal and friends are going to steal the show tonight with their recorded segment (which is probably going to be the 3MB's first smash hit).












BULLY GRINCH said:


> All fake though


She has never really posed nude, so that's the closest you can get. The only real naked picture you can get of Stephanie is the one from Raw when her boobs popped out while she was being set up for a Pedigree.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Karla Christmas sig has been thrown into the rotation, so if you come across it... :cheer


Why do all the photos of her look like they were taken in downmarket motels and sketchy vacation destinations? Her photographer needs to inquire about a set designer.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Why do all the photos of her look like they were taken in downmarket motels and sketchy vacation destinations? Her photographer needs to inquire about a set designer.


Because she's a dirty dirty little whore. I'd eat her out with an ice cream scoop.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

. . .now, let's not start that again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Asenath said:


> Why do all the photos of her look like they were taken in downmarket motels and sketchy vacation destinations? Her photographer needs to inquire about a set designer.


Venezuela internet modelling promotion, can't expect much, I think.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

There is something wrong with this nerd HEELKris, right?

I'm guessing he is mentally challenged


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What Dunk do to get banned?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

WTF?! Dunk is banned?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, he probably did some stupid stuff.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He didn't do anything, I sent him a PM to remove the Playboy pic he posted because it's against the rules for copyright issues, I think, but I don't think he read it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Which playboy pic?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope he gets unbanned till christmas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Samoon said:


> Which playboy pic?


there was no nudity, just playboy pics are not allowed. 

This hottie Ciara Price. a thread was made


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Maybe I should post with some sort of gimmick font text & color so as to be original/unique. I have to make sure that I "stand out" among the crowd!*

Some chode in the RAW thread just posted in puke green & I thought my head was going to explode. I'm an easily irritable person...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> there was no nudity, just playboy pics are not allowed


Really?
Only on a wrestling forum you are allowed to post official pics of a wrestling promotion but no copyrighted non-wrestling pics


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Shame to hear that Walk-In*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DualShock said:


> Really?
> Only on a wrestling forum you are allowed to post official pics of a wrestling promotion but no copyrighted non-wrestling pics


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/532430-no-playboy-pictures-allowed.html 

YUP!!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> *Shame to hear that Walk-In*


*THANKS, DAWG! *FIST BUMP**


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> *THANKS, DAWG! *FIST BUMP**


Can't say I enjoy the colored text at times, but understand why some do it. LOL the signing your post is completely unnecessary thou.

- Swag


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I always thought "NO PLAYBOY PICTURES" means only pics of naked playmates but not for example a girl dressed like Karla in your sig on a Playboy cover.
Is this an exclusive rule by Playboy who will sue various forums because you can post various pictures of every wrestling magazine and every adult magazine if the girl is not naked


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DualShock said:


> I always thought "NO PLAYBOY PICTURES" means only pics of naked playmates but not for example a girl dressed like Karla in your sig on a Playboy cover.
> Is this an exclusive rule by Playboy who will sue various forums because you can post various pictures of every wrestling magazine and every adult magazine if the girl is not naked


Technically Karla pics are copyrighted, but still posted everywhere online, and nothing happens. But for a site like Bryci.com which is a bit more strict will probably send out warnings to diff sites (I have seen thread about her on other forums removed). No clue about this site and playboy thou, because I have seen playboy pics posted on other forums and nothing happens to them. But just to avoid anything, I guess...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

God damnit. Crusade has the best sig picture on this damn forum and I don't have it. Its Raven damnit! 












Also inching closer to getting premium. Its like, why not? I know when i finally decide to do it It'll prob go something like this. "eh, yolo" [purchase]


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I love listening to Raven talk. The dude just has a mind for the business. He should definitely have a creative job somewhere. He needs to do more solo, non-gimmicked shoot interview stuff. Don't pair him up with fuckin' Axl Rotten, New Jack, Honky Tonk Man or Sandman, don't following him around as he shops & shit. Just put him in front of a fucking camera by himself & tell him to talk. Do more of that.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> I love listening to Raven talk. The dude just has a mind for the business. He should definitely have a creative job somewhere. He needs to do more solo, non-gimmicked shoot interview stuff. Don't pair him up with fuckin' Axl Rotten, New Jack, Honky Tonk Man or Sandman, don't following him around as he shops & shit. Just put him in front of a fucking camera by himself & tell him to talk. Do more of that.


oh man, please tell me you've seen Ravens vlogs before? if not please go to his channel theraveneffecttv. He stopped for a while, a whole year but hes back recently. Its just as you described. Raven by himself in front of a camera just talking about whatever the hell.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HeelKRIS with that Heel DRAWPOWER, even in youtube (CM Punk's titantron video)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

CM Punk 4 life!!!

Funny how the one guy calls HeelKris out for going on Punk videos and say he sucks, by saying he doesn't have a life, yet he obviously spends most of his life watching CM Punk videos, since he knows HeelKris does that.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Just watched Punk's tribute on Raw Is Benoit. I don't even remember him being on there.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Well, Red rep because of my "Not removing until".. I agree, it's a bit ludicrous. Guess.. I'll remove it.


Red rep breaks people

:troll


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> Red rep breaks people
> 
> :troll





Will a picture of me holding a paper saying "sXe is a cutie" with my mouth make you happy?


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

LMFAO


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

HOLY FUCK, GOLDBERG SUCKS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> HOLY FUCK, GOLDBERG SUCKS



:lmao no fucking way


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL but if it's them vs santa, it should be somewhat enjoyable for the family.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Will a picture of me holding a paper saying "sXe is a cutie" with my mouth make you happy?


If you were Delta Goodrem, absolutely.

btw:

“@Bangus86: @BradMaddoxIsWWE > @DUSTIN_RHODES1”heard some great stuff about you kid! Seriously, congrats and good luck

Buried by Goldust. #winning


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> If you were Delta Goodrem, absolutely.
> 
> btw:
> 
> ...


Nice sig


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ben, sXe I can wear a yellow mop as a wig, shave my armpits for you, and do it.

You'll have to excuse the small facial hair though.


--

*Kenzhaze*, I heard you wanted to leave the forum (and did for a bit)? Why, what happened?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL @ Cole calling him "Daniel Ambrose".


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Deandre Cole said:


> LOL @ Cole calling him "Daniel Ambrose".


And he called Sandow, Sandman :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> sXe I can wear a yellow mop as a wig, shave my armpits for you, and do it.
> 
> You'll have to excuse the small facial hair though.
> 
> ...


You dare speak of being a phony Delta?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> You dare speak of being a phony Delta?


Well it seems that for some reason people here believe I have a reputation of impersonating girls, so I could....

Never mind :side:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Was Raw any good? I'm about to watch it in sometime.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Was Raw any good? I'm about to watch it in sometime.


I feel a big SWERVE coming, but the matches on the show were GREAT this week. Even Sin Cara pulled a good one on RAW.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kenzhaze said:


> Nice sig


Remember when you posted a fake picture and then went to another wrestling forum as midnighthaze?

Good times.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Remember when you posted a fake picture and then went to another wrestling forum as midnighthaze?
> 
> Good times.


Link?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Link?


This.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I've said it before, the only way I see her posting a fake picture is if she asked a friend to do it, because reverse google image search proved the picture to be legit. 

--
Addicted to this ish now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I suggest you look at picture #1 and then look at picture #2.

If you honestly had to do a fucking google search to see if it were legit....Jesus Christ.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Like I said, she could fake the picture by asking friends to do it. Which seems to be the case...

Damn, I'm too positive with people sometimes.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Reverse image search isn't 100 % proof, it can be used as a means to find out if someone's fake, but like anything there are ways around it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Like I said, she could fake the picture by asking friends to do it. Which seems to be the case...
> 
> Damn, I'm too positive with people sometimes.



Whatever she did, it was fucking hilarious that she thought everyone was too damn stupid to see that it was very obviously two different people. The girl in the first picture is hardly wearing any make up. She has some black liner on her upper lids. Take that off and she would still look exactly the same.

The boring bitch in the second picture looked nothing like the girl in the first picture. At all. Picture her with the black liner on and you still don't get the first girl in it.

No surprise she abruptly left the forum (albeit making a sudden appearance) after people compared the pictures and pointed out how much bullshit was dripping from her mouth.


I don't understand how someone could be so damn stupid. OH LOOK, THIS IS ME, JUST WITHOUT MAKE UP, EVEN THOUGH I DON'T EVEN HAVE THE SAME SKIN TONE AS THE GIRL IN THE FIRST PICTURE, LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I think that tonight might have been the last time that I invite company over on Monday's to watch wrestling or football. If I watch wrestling, I can't hear a word of the show & one of my friends just constantly argues about everything, which drives me nuts. He's also a flip-flopper, so he'll have one opinion one week that you disagree with, then next week his stance will change & you'll agree with him. So you call him out on it & he acts like he never backed the other side, despite there being multiple parties involved in the convo that disagree with his assessment. It's fucking annoying. Then on top of that, why come over at all if you're just going to sit on your phone the whole time anyway?

I would rather watch the show by myself & follow along with the live thread, honestly. Then I don't have to be someone's taxi at the end of the night either.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Whatever she did, it was fucking hilarious that she thought everyone was too damn stupid to see that it was very obviously two different people...


You talkin' 'bout the bitch I posted the fuckin' side-by-sides of? Yeah, I figured it was best not to get involved in the convo as peeps were gettin' trolled.



Walk-In said:


> Private Investigator Walk-In:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fakes. Fakes everywhere

At least I'm real


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This fake girl shit ain't even funny anymore tbh. It doesn't really matter if you're a dude with an identity crisis or a chick who's too ugly to show her real photos, get a life.

How many times a month does this go down.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That's... that's gotta be Skittle! :vince2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The chick in them pics, her nose doesn't even look the same.

As well as her jaw.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Still on this girl shit? Why does it even matter? Its not like you tryna get some pixel pussy


:StephenA2 ... right?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Why would someone lie about their appearance on a fucking wrestlingforum

Also, hey guys :kurt


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I don't know but the amount who do is quite funny


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm actually Albanian and I'm only on this site to sell the things my brothers make out of bits of stuff they find lying about in other people's homes at night while they're on holiday.

They've managed to knock together a lovely surround sound entertainment system out of some bits of a surround sound entertainment system they stumbled across while making sure the neighbours' houses weren't being burgled while they were away.

Fifty bob and it's yours. Fakte të vërteta.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Fakes. Fakes everywhere





A$AP said:


> a dude with an identity crisis





MrMeki said:


> Why would someone lie about their appearance on a fucking wrestlingforum


Okay, I guess its high time I tell you guys who I really am. I'm not any Jinder Mahal mark, I AM JINDER MAHAL. If you don't believe me, ask Gandhi.










A picture of me and Gandhi chilling out in the deserts when we guys toured Egypt a few months back. We had a decent chat and he didn't even speak about fucking corpses or anything related to religion. I had told him about me being a member on Wrestling Forum too, but I hadn't told him who I was. So I guess even he's just as shocked as you are right now.

Okay okay calm down guys. Everyone will get an autograph.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am Mcloving


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Okay, I guess its high time I tell you guys who I really am. I'm not any Jinder Mahal mark, I AM JINDER MAHAL. If you don't believe me, ask Gandhi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greetings brother shirt-tucker. They will never know, they will never know...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Had no school today because public transports are on strike, and we have 5 more days of vacation this year, starting Dec 14th.

And a certain someone hasn't logged in in a while, I guess he just *tried too hard*.

December is awesome and it has barely started.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> And a certain someone hasn't logged in in a while, I guess he just *tried too hard*.


Who?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Who?


You didn't get my *tryhard* pun? unk3

Guess I'll have to *overcompensate* myself now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone didn't get my puns? It's the god damn *Apocalyp*se.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Trouble is what you said could have described a lot of posters.

I forgot about him to be honest.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

And it should remain that way. (Y)

Only one I miss is RS. 

And can't continue Crimson's sim league without him. :hhh
Crimson, if he doesn't show up until Friday, I think you should replace RS for someone else.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll play if you need someone.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

>


When did Gandhi meet Jinder?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That guy makes Jinder Mahal look like Great Khali


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I give in. What should my christmas name be?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Claus. James claus


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

James "Jingle" Bond
Die Another Christmas
The Quantum of Christmas
The Man with The Golden Stocking


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

From The North Pole With Love
Santa's Secret Service
License to JOY


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

For Your Stocking Only


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

A$AP said:


>


Oh my fucking god, I busted out laughing so much that I spit my screen a bit :lmao :lmao



Skyfall said:


> I give in. What should my christmas name be?


Starfall
*Comet*fall (one of Santa's reindeers)

I suck at this, forgive me.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Snowfall?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I thinking of changing my name. Either to Mcloving or something to troll people with.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I thinking of changing my name. Either to Mcloving or something to troll people with.


You should change your name to "Mclovin it"

It incorporates the character from Superbad of whom you bear an uncanny resemblance to and the fact you work at mcdonalds

It's clever


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sounds good. I need to make sure I remember it as well lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> You should change your name to "Mclovin it"
> 
> It incorporates the character from Superbad of whom, you bear an uncanny resemblance and the fact you work at mcdonalds
> 
> It's clever


That's a really good idea. Go for it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> You should change your name to "Mclovin it"
> 
> It incorporates the character from Superbad of whom you bear an uncanny resemblance to and the fact you work at mcdonalds
> 
> It's clever


^ This (Y). Do it. Want me to send a PM so you won't forget? 


Also, here's something for all of you to listen to this month, in the joy of Christmas 







Listen to it before you sleep and you will have a wonderful, good-night sleep.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nah it is cool made a note in my phone. Plus getting a new laptop soon anyway


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Been a lot of name changes the past few days

Don't even know who some people are


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

In the spirit of the holidays, I removed all names from my ignore list.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

have a good feeling I am gonna have to fight to get my old name back.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanted to change my name to NoyKLAUS... I still might get a Premium before Christmas, I'm sure someone nice will show up.

Gonna' be weird walking around the street asking for a wrestling forum subscription :lmao

Nah but seriously, I'm going to try and make a PayPal account and get it before the 24th myself. I got the damn money.
But judging from the luck I've had with this, something is probably going to happen that will make it not possible for me to get it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is Adyman a troll or just incredibly stupid?

I can't tell


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Half and half. Not consistent at all.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Been a lot of name changes the past few days
> 
> Don't even know who some people are


*waves his fingers in your face*

OOOoooOOOOOOoooooo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I wanted to change my name to NoyKLAUS... I still might get a Premium before Christmas, I'm sure someone nice will show up.
> 
> Gonna' be weird walking around the street asking for a wrestling forum subscription :lmao
> 
> ...


Making a Paypal account isn't hard it takes two minutes



Froot said:


> *waves his fingers in your face*
> 
> OOOoooOOOOOOoooooo


I don't know where those fingers have been


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

who?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I was going to go for Mclovin it Christmas style but then read you have to wait 3 months in between name changes


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They might let you off being christmas and all


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I was going to go for Mclovin it Christmas style but then read you have to wait 3 months in between name changes


One of the admins said you can change it back after christmas


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ah ok wish I knew that originally lol. Ah well 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Just made a PayPal account. Now to find out how this shit works.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Think your original name has to be somewhat mixed in a bit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You just link it to your debit/credit card. put your info in and that's it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Can't believe it's December already tbh.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit, my card is none of the ones available to link with PayPal.

At least I have an account now, that's good; all I need to find is someone I can trust with a usable card now, give them 10€, and then unlink the card to my account (I'm sure that's possible right?) 
My quest will never end.

*RISE
ABOVE
PREMIUM*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just go to your bank and get one

That way you dont have to rely on other people to make online purchases for you


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn, I'm so green with stuff like this. Thanks B' (Y)

I'll take care of that tomorrow.

Edit: Shit, I need to pay 50€ to make one?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just get a pre paid mastercard it's what I used. had to make an important purchase long time ago, and what was left on the card, I just used to get my premium.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So you go to the bank ask them for a debit card, they give it to you, deposit some money on it, get the bsb etc. details from the bank... deposit at least 10 dollars on it, go on the net to paypal type in the bank details of the card. Then come on wrestling forum, and type in the pay pal details. Sounds more complicated than it is really


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Alrighty, going to take care of that tomorrow. Hopefully in 1 or 2 weeks my name will be golden


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting a premium membership recently but I don't think it would be worth it considering I hardly ever post.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The chatbox makes it worth it Camillepunk is pretty fucking funny at times


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am hardly ever on my laptop anymore so I can't see the chat box. Funniest thing I remember was apex going mental looking for nostalgia


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

the chatbox was great when it used to be open while PPV's were going on, now it's closed because of the database errors. especially MITB 2011


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Was getting a lot of DB errors yesterday.. must be because of all the name changes


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

These forums have the worst server from any website that I have ever used in my thirteen years of being on the internet.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello people

I plan the Premium Memebership next year anyway, this forum is absolutely worth it


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Them Tuesday afternoons/evenings. Peak times for the forum, I tell ya what! No way the servers can handle such a massive influx of traffic!

Maybe turn off "guests" & it would help? Make people have to login.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/646032-i-miss-kelly-kelly.html


frankieorton at it's best :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Them Tuesday afternoons/evenings. Peak times for the forum, I tell ya what! No way the servers can handle such a massive influx of traffic!
> 
> Maybe turn off "guests" & it would help? Make people have to login.


Might be because of the punk injury but yeah servers are total shite


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, what's that? You're trying to read a thread & want to go to the next page or refresh to see the new replies? Maybe you're in the middle of typing up a reply yourself & you click the post button?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

hello


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Someone put a fucking santa hat on my Piper avatar.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Someone put a fucking santa hat on my Piper avatar.


Is it alright? I'm kinda tired...

Edit: Did a little tweak here and there.










or


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Quick question:

I'm watching "The Other Guys" on FX with Ferrell, Wahlberg & The Rock and I recall the scene where Alan & Terry where at the Knicks game and I seen Rosie Perez & Tracy Morgan also there but I could have swore Billy Gunn was sitting in the second row.

So was it?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

On my private plane right now along with Cena and Hunter. Cena is bitching about Kenny and Reks giving out all the locker room stories on Twitter and I and Hunter are having a good laugh at it. And btw, no one asked me for my autograph yet? :striker

Dan Ambroz needs a santa hat too.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Crimson 3:16&#153;;12342181 said:


> On my private plane right now along with Cena and Hunter. Cena is bitching about Kenny and Reks giving out all the locker room stories on Twitter and I and Hunter are having a good laugh at it. And btw, no one asked me for my autograph yet? :striker
> 
> Dan Ambroz needs a santa hat too.


Bitch I am Mclovin you should ask me for my autograph :troll


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Holy shit! Hunter just said that he wanted me to be the fourth member of the Shield and guess what? Cena said no! Seriously, fuck that guy! Dont buy into all that BA Star thing guys, he's a backstabbing bitch backstage.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll see ya'll later, Hunter planned a dinner for me and Cena and I guess Steph's joining us too. 

Bye bye.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Is it alright? I'm kinda tired...
> 
> Edit: Did a little tweak here and there.
> 
> ...



KEWL MAN, THANKS


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Someone put a fucking santa hat on my Piper avatar.


I already fucking did in another thread! Way to pay attention.



Walk-In said:


> Why you hatin'?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I should be more like you and have no life by reading every single post at WF so I don't miss an obviously important post by some guy.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Between gettin' no sold here, the thankless PM's & gettin' told the shit was basically jank in one of the other threads, I think I should stop opening up the ol' Photoshop for WF peeps.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

GOT MY WIFI! YES!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Between gettin' no sold here, the thankless PM's & gettin' told the shit was basically jank in one of the other threads, I think I should stop opening up the ol' Photoshop for WF peeps.


WAAA WAAA WAAA! Call the Waambulance

... always wanted to say that after I heard JBL say it.

Thanks for giving me the opportunity


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I take it you haven't seen Joe Dirt then, Bully.

If not, fuck you, and go watch it you backwards cunt.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

im bored


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Woot, no school today. Finally a day off just staying home drinking hot chocolate and be as lazy as I can be. Fucking need this.

Been reading some old Rants, from the most replied to to the least. Some really, really funny stuff I'm seeing. :lmao

Nitemare is by far the user who got more Rants directed at him, jesus christ.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> I take it you haven't seen Joe Dirt then, Bully.
> 
> If not, fuck you, and go watch it you backwards cunt.


That movie was garbage

and that's coming from a David Spade fan


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You still working out Noyk

Or have you given up


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Nah, only stopped for a week because I was sick. Already got back to it five days ago. That's all the 'work' I have to do today as well (later on)

The rest of the day is just chill.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i lov japanese porn


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

blur said:


> i lov japanese porn



Do you fap with this?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

no

i meant good porn not shitty porn that you cheap prick search for


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The best porn is the porn that once you blow your load

You snap out of your trance and you're like "oh ma gawd that's disgusting what the fuck am I doing SHUT IT OFF SHUT IT OFF"


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

dafuq's wrong with you aussies


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Do you fap with this?


:lmao


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Why is the pussy on every japanese porn censored?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Because it has tentacles coming out of it


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

They don't have pussies. They have coin slots.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

search hitomi tanaka


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

an Asian with tits?

Kill it. Kill it with fire.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

hug it, hug it with love


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

just found this gem


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Not ashamed to say I'm watching big gay bearded jewish burly sailor pajama party porn.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

unk2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

blur said:


> just found this gem


Is that my ni**a Cesaro? :lmao BOSS.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Where is RS? Still returning them videotapes?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Why is ASAP banned? I just realized.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Why is ASAP banned? I just realized.


ASAP is banned, Dunk is banned, I realized in the atheists thread that also the OP WashingtonD is banned and this in the month of joy & giving


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Giving out dem hammers.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:vince2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The joy of giving... bans


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Why did he get banned now?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

the same reason why hhh buries people...it's fun


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Come on, two of my favorite new posters banned? 

In A$AP's case I think he went just a bit too far on the Milf thread, as for Dunk I'm not sure... let me check, brb


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Perverts fpalm





Which milf thread? :kurt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea ASAP was probably because of this since it was outside of Rants



A$AP said:


> What is wrong with you man? lol
> 
> That wouldn't be a good idea with any woman let alone your girlfriends fucking mom you idiot. lol fpalm
> 
> Stop watching so many pornos.





A$AP said:


> Women like territorial men. We're all animals afterall.
> 
> Go up to her when she isn't expecting you and backhand her right in the face. Not enough to knock her down but enough to let her know who the man is. Rip her blouse off and tell her you're about to make sweet love to her and there isn't a damn thing anyone can do about it. Do this in a public place so everyone knows who wears the pants in that relationship. When you're done, get up, tell her that the sex was disappointing. Throw a five dollar bill at her and walk away.
> 
> If your girlfriend gets offended tell her to shut her whore mouth.



I don't think that is enough of a reason to be honest... maybe it was something else.

As for Dunk I have no idea, didn't see anything wrong in his posts.



Crimson 3:16™;12343900 said:


> Which milf thread? :kurt


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/645897-soo-shes-milf.html


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh. And btw Dunk was banned cause he posted pictures some Playboy pics.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Oh. And btw Dunk was banned cause he posted pictures some Playboy pics.


 where?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> where?


It's deleted, he didn't really do anything, just missed a rule. it's a auto ban.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well as long as both bans are temporary. I like em' both.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Shit happens

no point crying about it


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Speaking of untolerated shitty behaviour outside of rants, I had once recieved an infraction from BKB_Hulk for just calling someone an idiot in the wrestling section. True story.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Besides that 3-day banning I got, I never had a warning or infraction 

I'm a gooooooooooood NoyK


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I abuse people outside of rants often

I guess people just accept it :rock4


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I should really have been banned by now with the amount of verbal abuse I've dished out in the TNA section, but it seems to be acceptable in there because the place is generally filled with morons who deserve it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Speaking of untolerated shitty behaviour outside of rants, I had once recieved an infraction from *BKB_Hulk* for just calling someone an idiot in the wrestling section. True story.


not surprised.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What happened to that user?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Think he just left after he got his mod status removed or something.
He is very well-liked around here though.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

2 mods didn't like my sig and avy, going to remove them in a couple of hours.

thinking of having a Charles Manson for exchange.

any more ideas for be appreciated (Y)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeffrey Dahmer


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

he looks like jeff hardy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Think he just left after he got his mod status removed or something.
> He is very well-liked around here though.


he just stopped posting while being a mod so staff had no choice but to remove his mod status, that's all.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

jingle_SWAG said:


> he just stopped posting while being a mod so staff had no choice but to remove his mod status, that's all.


Ah, thanks. I wasn't very active during those times 
Hope he returns one day.


Btw; there should be a "WF Awards" thread created later this month, or 1st June. 

Best Poster, Worst Poster, Most Improved Poster, Most Shocking Moment, Most Shocking Return, etc;


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

jingle_SWAG said:


> not surprised.


Was he really that big of a tool? Cause he infracted me twice :hhh

I have no idea about him because he left (or atleast stopped posting) just a few months after I joined this forum.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Worst poster is tough. So many candidates.

Sam Knight has to be up there though


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Btw; there should be a "WF Awards" thread created later this month, or 1st June.
> 
> Best Poster, Worst Poster, Most Improved Poster, Most Shocking Moment, Most Shocking Return, etc;


I deserve an award for making Kurt Angle relevant on this forum. :kurt

Seriously, when was the last time people actually spoke about him over here? 2006?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Amber B said:


> According to the rules:
> 
> 
> > Signatures and their content is shown after each of your posts, and therefore the text must not be offensive. Like posting, it cannot involve racism, sexism, or insults towards someone's sexuality.
> ...


unk2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kurt Angles always been relevant

All you did was kill the smiley by overusing it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, there's frankieorton, Sam Knight, austingoat3:16 or whatever, etc; if we count Rants (which we should) then the list will be even bigger. (I can see myself being named just over my September-November 'heel run'...)
Who I probably will vote for most improved poster is probably Chapo. He was an absolute cunt moths ago, now he's actually one of the few WWE posters who make sense, and a really good Rants poster.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

DEM ADVERTS. :datass


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I didn't kill it. :kurt


Btw who hosts those awards?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Usually there's a thread made with users replying with votes, and the users with most votes are chosen (1st, 2nd, 3rd)

I'll talk with Headliner later on this month if it's worth being made or not.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll only attend if they have a "biggest biceps" award :rock4


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

That sounds fun :kane


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just noticed that Adyman got banned :hb


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Who? Sorry, there's so many mindless twats in the WWE section nowadays that I can't remember them all.

There should be a 'hottest female' award, where all of the females had to post a picture as a entry for the award.
I would finally see how LC looks like since I missed it a while back.:vince
She's one of my favorite overall posters, and for some reason I keep thinking she's a really cute blue-eyed blonde. 

_*Hopefully she doesn't see this and calls the authorities on me for being a perv*_


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Too bad he cant get the Worst Poster award anymore


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Adyman was the Jeff Hardy mark who made mindless thread after mindless thread


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i guess ill get hipster of the year award after i post my pic


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The dancing Jeff Hardy avatar gif guy?

Isn't he the one who made 'If wrestlers were pokemon, who would they be?" :lmao



blur said:


> i guess ill get hipster of the year award after i post my pic


Don't worry, I don't look that good myself.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> The dancing Jeff Hardy avatar gif guy?
> 
> Isn't he the one who made 'If wrestlers were pokemon, who would they be?" :lmao
> 
> ...


He's also the one that made the "if you were a newborn baby who would you want your mother, father, grandparents etc be as wrestlers


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

GOAT location bama


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

...Christ there's some weird people with weird minds lurking in this forum.

I'm thinking on creating a 'funniest reps you have received' thread, but I am afraid it will backfire for some reason. enguin



Edit: Holy shit, *Striker* is black??


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i never pay attention to the posters' username unk3


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

OMGZ NEW CHARLIE SHEEN MOVIE COMING OUT!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> I'll only attend if they have a "biggest biceps" award :rock4


Wouldn't be so overconfident that early if i were you :yankem


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Evil Neville said:


> Wouldn't be so overconfident that early if i were you :yankem


Got big guns have ya


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Got big guns have ya


I like the cut of your jib :yankem


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone really use the buddy list function?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

thinking of changing my name to another username, of someone that changed their's for christmas. not sure who...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Does anyone really use the buddy list function?


Nope. Don't even know what it does.

Anyway I'm going to bed. Got stuff to do tomorrow


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Skyfall, why did you quit your 'spoilers' gimmick. Didn't get over with the WFuniverse?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Night guys


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Does anyone really use the buddy list function?





BULLY GRINCH said:


> Nope. Don't even know what it does.


From what I can tell, it doesn't do anything. I tried using it but it didn't highlight posts/threads or tell me about new replies or anything so I don't know what it was supposed to do.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Everytime I see the word 'buddy', I think of this:












Doctor Sanchez said:


> YOU AND HE WERE.....BUDDIES, WEREN'T YOU?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/646127-wrestler-years-15-rey-mysterio.html

God, the WWE section is getting infested with morons like these. fpalm


And yeah, I do have a few people added, but I think the buddy list doesn't do anything special.



Spoiler: .



Edit: I just thought of something. Dunk got banned, and RS magically disappeared at the same time as Dunk's absence.

They must be having their honeymoon. :vince2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/646127-wrestler-years-15-rey-mysterio.html
> 
> God, the WWE section is getting infested with morons like these. fpalm


Riddle101 is a good poster. 

What exactly is wrong with that post? It's not something I'd particularly post in, but I don't care that much for Rey.

It's better than the shite you've offered. Being pals now with Bully and Catalanotto doesn't make you special. The combined might of them and Sexy Mav couldn't take me down, so don't start pissing on other posters because you're not even close.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

How come A$AP got banned?

Blur, we get it. You have Hitler as your signature and avatar. Congratulations, you're officially whacky and zany. Please tell us again about your signature, I don't think you've told us you have it in the past hour.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> Riddle101 is a good poster.
> 
> What exactly is wrong with that post? It's not something I'd particularly post in, but I don't care that much for Rey.
> 
> It's better than the shite you've offered. Being pals now with Bully and Catalanotto doesn't make you special. The combined might of them and Sexy Mav couldn't take me down, so don't start pissing on other posters because you're not even close.


Nah, *Riddle101 *is one of my favorites in the WWE section. I'm talking about *HBK96*. Look at that moron's replies in the thread.

Facepalm, that's all.




Purple Aki said:


> How come A$AP got banned?



I think he went a little to far with his replies in the Milf thread. Not sure though.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Nah, *Riddle101 *is one of my favorites in the WWE section. I'm talking about *HBK96*. Look at that moron's replies in the thread.
> 
> Facepalm, that's all.


Shit, okay, yeah, reading through the thread, he did stand out as a twat. Apologies.

You should get a load of his idiot posts together and rant about him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> Shit, okay, yeah, reading through the thread, he did stand out as a twat. Apologies.
> 
> You should get a load of his idiot posts together and rant about him.


If we would do that to every crap poster in the WWE section, Rants would have at least 5 pages with new threads. Not worth it. LC took care of it already anyway.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The posts of HBK96 were deleted. What has he exactly posted?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> If we would do that to every crap poster in the WWE section, Rants would have at least 5 pages with new threads. Not worth it. LC took care of it already anyway.


Meh it would still be better then the monthly rants about religion


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DualShock said:


> The posts of HBK96 were deleted. What has he exactly posted?



He kept replying with 

:ns
:banplz:
:banned:

without explaining why. Then he stated that the thread was a spam thread, because Rey didn't deserve it and it was a untalented midget with no right to even be a wrestler, he was part of WCW, and that was the WWE section.
Then he defended that threads about HBK, Flair, etc; should be made, and not about Rey, even though Riddle101 has done those before already.

Then he actually finished off with a delightful "don't worry Riddle101, i notified the mods and you will get banned"

Seriously... fpalm

WWE section needs a clean-up.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mclovin it said:


> Meh it would still be better then the monthly rants about religion


This! Those religion debates are lame and pointless.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's popping Jobbers?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> WWE section needs a clean-up.


The whole forum does. The TNA section is the biggest fanboy cock-sucking extravaganza I have ever seen. The WWE section is nothing but Cena/Punk hate & Rock blow bangs. Constant re-joiners & previously banned posters just re-join with the sole intention of trolling & can immediately make new threads. People make thread titles that don't have any indication of what the thread is actually about, people constantly reply with one-word, people quote huge image posts without adding anything other than spamming up the threads & the mods/admins are more concerned with getting over their new gimmick-of-the-month instead of banning people by IP or whatever else. Their solution to everything is to seemingly just merge threads into one big shit ball thread & then ignore it. Meanwhile the forum posters hold grudges & carry them over from one thread to the next & it just deteriorates every thread into a couple mo-mos arguing back-and-forth over something that happened in another thread altogether.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> He kept replying with
> 
> :ns
> :banplz:
> ...


:shaq HBK96 looks like one of this 5 years old trolls who gave the WWE section a bad name.



You_heard? said:


> What's popping Jobbers?


Hi


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Another problem is sandow marks whining anytime they lose a match that they are buried!! Yes losing to sheamus after a hard fought match is being buried :kenny. Learn what the word means before using it


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup boys?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup wit? I'm just smoking weed by myself. Don't ask why lol.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I go visit now the WWE section. Wish me luck


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Spoiler:  backside


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That's a deleted scene from the exorcist DS.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Sup wit? I'm just smoking weed by myself. Don't ask why lol.


Nutin new just year end work shite...no weed for me till Friday

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Nutin new just year end work shite...no weed for me till Friday
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


That's what's up. You bought your wife gifts yet?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> That's what's up. You bought your wife gifts yet?


Not all of them just her Nook HD

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I bet she will love that gift. Tell me a trippy story witt, if you will.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I'm just smoking weed by myself.


If I try really hard & have some luck on my side, I hope to one day have enough good fortune go my way to be able to be cool enough to brag about smoking weed on the internet. I don't want to count my chickens before the eggs hatch, but maybe, just maybe I can be so blessed. I know I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Walk-In, go write more wall of text that no one reads bro.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

> I bet she will love that gift. Tell me a trippy story witt, if you will.


Will give a quickie....

When I was about 19 my buddy & I were outta weed and it was dry...nobody had anything. So we decide to go to the Combat Zone which is where hookers & dealers used to hang. Well we drive down there and we park in an alley. My buddy gets out to go pick up a dime bag. A couple minutes go by when my passenger door opens, but it was not my buddy it was a crack head hooker...I say no no not here for that! She gets out just as gets back with the weed. She gets out, he gets in then she jumps in the back seat! We tell her yo beat it but she says "I wanna party" So we pull out of the alley and I slam the gas he reached in back as we took a corner and he opened her door and out she went!!! Lesson learned...lock your doors whilst waiting for weed!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> If I try really hard & have some luck on my side, I hope to one day have enough good fortune go my way to be able to be cool enough to brag about smoking weed on the internet. I don't want to count my chickens before the eggs hatch, but maybe, just maybe I can be so blessed. I know I will keep my fingers crossed.


No weed bashing!!!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Will give a quickie....
> 
> When I was about 19 my buddy & I were outta weed and it was dry...nobody had anything. So we decide to go to the Combat Zone which is where hookers & dealers used to hang. Well we drive down there and we park in an alley. My buddy gets out to go pick up a dime bag. A couple minutes go by when my passenger door opens, but it was not my buddy it was a crack head hooker...I say no no not here for that! She gets out just as gets back with the weed. She gets out, he gets in then she jumps in the back seat! We tell her yo beat it but she says "I wanna party" So we pull out of the alley and I slam the gas he reached in back as we took a corner and he opened her door and out she went!!! Lesson learned...lock your doors whilst waiting for weed!
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


Lol I lol'd hard to this! I'm assuming this happened in the 80's.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol I lol'd hard to this! I'm assuming this happened in the 80's.


Damn I'm not that old! It was about 94-95

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> That's a deleted scene from the exorcist DS.


The infamous spider walk.
I see CMWit is back. Hello

I don't know if this is supposed to be sexy
I better call the police LOL


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Damn I'm not that old! It was about 94-95
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


Lol I was actually only 5 when that occurred. I love reading your and El Chapo stories. Always a good read.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol I was actually only 5 when that occurred. I love reading your and El Chapo stories. Always a good read.


Damn youngin!

I had just graduated high school!


Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

One of my hard drives died today. First world problems.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It was a 160 GB HD, which by today's standards isn't very big but it did have all my games & music on it. WOE IS ME~!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*THE TELL-TALE HEART
by Edgar Allan Poe
1843​*
TRUE! --nervous --very, very dreadfully nervous I had been and am; but why will you say that I am mad? The disease had sharpened my senses --not destroyed --not dulled them. Above all was the sense of hearing acute. I heard all things in the heaven and in the earth. I heard many things in hell. How, then, am I mad? Hearken! and observe how healthily --how calmly I can tell you the whole story.

It is impossible to say how first the idea entered my brain; but once conceived, it haunted me day and night. Object there was none. Passion there was none. I loved the old man. He had never wronged me. He had never given me insult. For his gold I had no desire. I think it was his eye! yes, it was this! He had the eye of a vulture --a pale blue eye, with a film over it. Whenever it fell upon me, my blood ran cold; and so by degrees --very gradually --I made up my mind to take the life of the old man, and thus rid myself of the eye forever.

Now this is the point. You fancy me mad. Madmen know nothing. But you should have seen me. You should have seen how wisely I proceeded --with what caution --with what foresight --with what dissimulation I went to work! I was never kinder to the old man than during the whole week before I killed him. And every night, about midnight, I turned the latch of his door and opened it --oh so gently! And then, when I had made an opening sufficient for my head, I put in a dark lantern, all closed, closed, that no light shone out, and then I thrust in my head. Oh, you would have laughed to see how cunningly I thrust it in! I moved it slowly --very, very slowly, so that I might not disturb the old man's sleep. It took me an hour to place my whole head within the opening so far that I could see him as he lay upon his bed. Ha! would a madman have been so wise as this, And then, when my head was well in the room, I undid the lantern cautiously-oh, so cautiously --cautiously (for the hinges creaked) --I undid it just so much that a single thin ray fell upon the vulture eye. And this I did for seven long nights --every night just at midnight --but I found the eye always closed; and so it was impossible to do the work; for it was not the old man who vexed me, but his Evil Eye. And every morning, when the day broke, I went boldly into the chamber, and spoke courageously to him, calling him by name in a hearty tone, and inquiring how he has passed the night. So you see he would have been a very profound old man, indeed, to suspect that every night, just at twelve, I looked in upon him while he slept.

Upon the eighth night I was more than usually cautious in opening the door. A watch's minute hand moves more quickly than did mine. Never before that night had I felt the extent of my own powers --of my sagacity. I could scarcely contain my feelings of triumph. To think that there I was, opening the door, little by little, and he not even to dream of my secret deeds or thoughts. I fairly chuckled at the idea; and perhaps he heard me; for he moved on the bed suddenly, as if startled. Now you may think that I drew back --but no. His room was as black as pitch with the thick darkness, (for the shutters were close fastened, through fear of robbers,) and so I knew that he could not see the opening of the door, and I kept pushing it on steadily, steadily.

I had my head in, and was about to open the lantern, when my thumb slipped upon the tin fastening, and the old man sprang up in bed, crying out --"Who's there?"

I kept quite still and said nothing. For a whole hour I did not move a muscle, and in the meantime I did not hear him lie down. He was still sitting up in the bed listening; --just as I have done, night after night, hearkening to the death watches in the wall.

Presently I heard a slight groan, and I knew it was the groan of mortal terror. It was not a groan of pain or of grief --oh, no! --it was the low stifled sound that arises from the bottom of the soul when overcharged with awe. I knew the sound well. Many a night, just at midnight, when all the world slept, it has welled up from my own bosom, deepening, with its dreadful echo, the terrors that distracted me. I say I knew it well. I knew what the old man felt, and pitied him, although I chuckled at heart. I knew that he had been lying awake ever since the first slight noise, when he had turned in the bed. His fears had been ever since growing upon him. He had been trying to fancy them causeless, but could not. He had been saying to himself --"It is nothing but the wind in the chimney --it is only a mouse crossing the floor," or "It is merely a cricket which has made a single chirp." Yes, he had been trying to comfort himself with these suppositions: but he had found all in vain. All in vain; because Death, in approaching him had stalked with his black shadow before him, and enveloped the victim. And it was the mournful influence of the unperceived shadow that caused him to feel --although he neither saw nor heard --to feel the presence of my head within the room.

When I had waited a long time, very patiently, without hearing him lie down, I resolved to open a little --a very, very little crevice in the lantern. So I opened it --you cannot imagine how stealthily, stealthily --until, at length a simple dim ray, like the thread of the spider, shot from out the crevice and fell full upon the vulture eye.

It was open --wide, wide open --and I grew furious as I gazed upon it. I saw it with perfect distinctness --all a dull blue, with a hideous veil over it that chilled the very marrow in my bones; but I could see nothing else of the old man's face or person: for I had directed the ray as if by instinct, precisely upon the damned spot.

And have I not told you that what you mistake for madness is but over-acuteness of the sense? --now, I say, there came to my ears a low, dull, quick sound, such as a watch makes when enveloped in cotton. I knew that sound well, too. It was the beating of the old man's heart. It increased my fury, as the beating of a drum stimulates the soldier into courage.

But even yet I refrained and kept still. I scarcely breathed. I held the lantern motionless. I tried how steadily I could maintain the ray upon the eve. Meantime the hellish tattoo of the heart increased. It grew quicker and quicker, and louder and louder every instant. The old man's terror must have been extreme! It grew louder, I say, louder every moment! --do you mark me well I have told you that I am nervous: so I am. And now at the dead hour of the night, amid the dreadful silence of that old house, so strange a noise as this excited me to uncontrollable terror. Yet, for some minutes longer I refrained and stood still. But the beating grew louder, louder! I thought the heart must burst. And now a new anxiety seized me --the sound would be heard by a neighbour! The old man's hour had come! With a loud yell, I threw open the lantern and leaped into the room. He shrieked once --once only. In an instant I dragged him to the floor, and pulled the heavy bed over him. I then smiled gaily, to find the deed so far done. But, for many minutes, the heart beat on with a muffled sound. This, however, did not vex me; it would not be heard through the wall. At length it ceased. The old man was dead. I removed the bed and examined the corpse. Yes, he was stone, stone dead. I placed my hand upon the heart and held it there many minutes. There was no pulsation. He was stone dead. His eve would trouble me no more.

If still you think me mad, you will think so no longer when I describe the wise precautions I took for the concealment of the body. The night waned, and I worked hastily, but in silence. First of all I dismembered the corpse. I cut off the head and the arms and the legs.

I then took up three planks from the flooring of the chamber, and deposited all between the scantlings. I then replaced the boards so cleverly, so cunningly, that no human eye --not even his --could have detected any thing wrong. There was nothing to wash out --no stain of any kind --no blood-spot whatever. I had been too wary for that. A tub had caught all --ha! ha!

When I had made an end of these labors, it was four o'clock --still dark as midnight. As the bell sounded the hour, there came a knocking at the street door. I went down to open it with a light heart, --for what had I now to fear? There entered three men, who introduced themselves, with perfect suavity, as officers of the police. A shriek had been heard by a neighbour during the night; suspicion of foul play had been aroused; information had been lodged at the police office, and they (the officers) had been deputed to search the premises.

I smiled, --for what had I to fear? I bade the gentlemen welcome. The shriek, I said, was my own in a dream. The old man, I mentioned, was absent in the country. I took my visitors all over the house. I bade them search --search well. I led them, at length, to his chamber. I showed them his treasures, secure, undisturbed. In the enthusiasm of my confidence, I brought chairs into the room, and desired them here to rest from their fatigues, while I myself, in the wild audacity of my perfect triumph, placed my own seat upon the very spot beneath which reposed the corpse of the victim.

The officers were satisfied. My manner had convinced them. I was singularly at ease. They sat, and while I answered cheerily, they chatted of familiar things. But, ere long, I felt myself getting pale and wished them gone. My head ached, and I fancied a ringing in my ears: but still they sat and still chatted. The ringing became more distinct: --It continued and became more distinct: I talked more freely to get rid of the feeling: but it continued and gained definiteness --until, at length, I found that the noise was not within my ears.

No doubt I now grew very pale; --but I talked more fluently, and with a heightened voice. Yet the sound increased --and what could I do? It was a low, dull, quick sound --much such a sound as a watch makes when enveloped in cotton. I gasped for breath --and yet the officers heard it not. I talked more quickly --more vehemently; but the noise steadily increased. I arose and argued about trifles, in a high key and with violent gesticulations; but the noise steadily increased. Why would they not be gone? I paced the floor to and fro with heavy strides, as if excited to fury by the observations of the men --but the noise steadily increased. Oh God! what could I do? I foamed --I raved --I swore! I swung the chair upon which I had been sitting, and grated it upon the boards, but the noise arose over all and continually increased. It grew louder --louder --louder! And still the men chatted pleasantly, and smiled. Was it possible they heard not? Almighty God! --no, no! They heard! --they suspected! --they knew! --they were making a mockery of my horror!-this I thought, and this I think. But anything was better than this agony! Anything was more tolerable than this derision! I could bear those hypocritical smiles no longer! I felt that I must scream or die! and now --again! --hark! louder! louder! louder! louder!

"Villains!" I shrieked, "dissemble no more! I admit the deed! --tear up the planks! here, here! --It is the beating of his hideous heart!"

*-THE END-​*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

To this day, that story is still legit.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> To this day, that story is still legit.


One of my fave Poe stories 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Just noticed that Adyman got banned :hb


That's great. He was fucking retarded.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Damn I'm not that old! It was about 94-95
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


I wasn't even a year old at that time lol


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

sup


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> It was a 160 GB HD, which by today's standards isn't very big but it did have all my games & music on it. WOE IS ME~!


At least it was just music and videos, that shit can be replaced... I had a hard drive die that had photos on it.. that shit can't be replaced... still sucks though.

Best thing to do is store your shit on an internal drive as they are the most reliable.. and use external drives as back up drives. That way if the shit fucks up you still have the media stored elsewhere


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello people


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just about to have tea. Talk later


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> At least it was just music and videos, that shit can be replaced... I had a hard drive die that had photos on it.. that shit can't be replaced... still sucks though.
> 
> Best thing to do is store your shit on an internal drive as they are the most reliable.. and use external drives as back up drives. That way if the shit fucks up you still have the media stored elsewhere


Yeah, I burn a lot of shit & always upload pics to a website somewhere so I don't lose that shit. I've been through many-o-days of failed hardware.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

> CM PUNK IT JUST THAT, "A PUNK!!!!!!" HIM AND PAUL HEYMAN ARE BEHIND THOSE THREE IDIOTS!!! AND FOR PUNK TO BE RESPECTED, HE DOESN'T DESERVE IT!!!! I USE TO LIKE HIM AND NOW I CAN'T STAND HIM!!!! AND HE IS THE ONE THAT HAS CHANGED MY MIND!!!!! ALL DO TO HIS OWN ACTIONS!!!!!! CM PUNK SHOULD BE STRIPED OF HIS TITLE AND FINED FOR HIS ACTIONS AND HIS PART FOR BEING IN ON THOSE THREE IDIOTS, THAT CALLED THEMSELVES, "THE SHIELD". PAUL HEYMAN AND THE SHIELD SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED AT ANY WWE'S EVENTS AND SHOULD BE FINED FOR THEIR ACTIONS. OR BETTER YET, LET THEM GO UP AGAINST RYBACK, THE VIPER, AND THE TEAM HELL NO!!!!! AND ANY OTHER FIGHTER THAT WANTS TO JOIN IN ON IT. LET PICK SIDES AND LET THE FUN BEING!!!! AND FOR AS VICKI GOES, SHE SHOULD BE FIRED FOR NOT DOING HER JOB!!!! SHE HAS DONE NOTHING ABOUT THIS MATTER AT ALL!!!! SHE JUST WANTS TO CAUSE PROBLEMS FOR AJ AND JOHN CENA.... SO, LETS TALK ABOUT HER AND SHOW OFF. WHAT ABOUT THEIR RELATIONSHIP?????!!!!!!????? NO ONE WANTS TO TALK ABOUT THAT OR BRING IT UP AT ALL. SO WHY CAN VICKI DO IT AND NOT AJ??? AJ SHOULD HAVE HER JOB BACK AS GM. SHE DID A HELL OF A GREAT JOB AS GM. WWE WAS LUCKY TO HAVE HER AS GM. LETS FACE IT, WWE IS BECOMING A BIG JOKE!!!!! VICKI IS MAKING IT INTO A SOAP OPERA!!!!! IF I WANTED TO WATCH A SOAP OPERA, I WOULD WATCH DAY TIME STORIES, NOT WWE!!!!!! HERE IS IDEA, HOW ABOUT LETTING VICKI AND AJ HAVE A MATCH AND THE WINNER BECOMES THE NEW GM. AND NO ONE IS ALLOW TO BE AT RING SIDE. FOR IF ANYONE DOES INFER WITH THE MATCH. LET THE WWE FANS MAKE THE NEW GM FOR MONDAY NIGHT RAW. I HAVE BEEN TELLING MY FAMILY THAT THERE WOULD BE A DIVISION IN THE WWE. AND I EVEN TELL THEM HOW THE DIVISION WOULD BE. AND HOW THE SIDES WOULD BE. HERE'S ANOTHER IDEA FOR YOU. PUT THE BIG SHOW AND SHEAMUS TOGETHER AGAINST THE SHIELD. NOW, THAT WOULD BE INTERESTING. I WANT TO SEE GREAT MATCHES NOT HEAR ABOUT WHO IS SLEEPING WITH WHO. I HAVE ONLY BEEN A FAN FOR A SHORT TIME. BUT, SINCE VICKI HAS TAKEN OVER I DON'T WATCH IT AS MUCH. BECAUSE I AM BORED OF HEAR HER ABOUT AJ AND CENA. I THOUGHT WWE WAS ABOUT ACTION IN THE RING. NOT LETS TALK ABOUT WHO IS SLEEPING WITH WHO. SO, GET RID OF VICKI AND BRING AJ BACK!!!!


lol found this on WWE.com . 

why do people waste their time typing shit like that?

http://www.wwe.com/inside/power-rankings/power-rankings-dec-1-2012/page-9


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone mind Santa hatting my sig?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> One of my hard drives died today. First world problems.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Striker said:


> Anyone mind Santa hatting my sig?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

After my first laptop died many years ago, I've always backed up my important stuff. I have a USB (4GB) for photos, a USB for school resources, and a USB for music. I'm going to invest in an external hard-drive to back it all up on though, especially the resources.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

My hard drive crashed earlier this year. Lost all the photos, music, videos and stuff. Annoying as fuck. :striker


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Where is Revolver Snake?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

in ur mama's pu$$y dat were yo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

HoHoHovolution said:


> Where is Revolver Snake?


Dunno. He just... left



blur said:


> in ur mama's pu$$y dat were yo


Grow up idiot


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HoHoHovolution said:


> Where is Revolver Snake?


I've been wondering the same thing myself. He's been gone for at least a week now, this thread is lacking Patrick Bateman 
I hope he didn't pull off a Bulk on us (without the being a mod part).

But like Bulk, if he is gone someone must replace him and adopt a Patrick Bateman like gimmick.



Edit: blur is the fusion of Heel El Chapo and You_heard? :bron4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He just hasn't been that active, might have gotten a bit busy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I've been wondering the same thing myself. He's been gone for at least a week now, this thread is lacking Patrick Bateman
> I hope he didn't pull off a Bulk on us (without the being a mod part).
> 
> But like Bulk, if he is gone someone must replace him and adopt a Patrick Bateman like gimmick.


No thanks


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Dang. I like him. Wondering why I hadn't seen him around. Meh.

How are we all?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright was just playing a bit of Sleeping Dogs


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm just playin' with ya'.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

blur said:


> I'm just playin' with ya'.


:kobe


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

blur said:


> I'm just playin' *with ya'*.


*wit cha


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

HoHoHovolution said:


> How are we all?


Great

Speaking of
where is Zankman Jack?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

whatcha talkin bout willis


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is that what they call music these days


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Is that what they call music these days


This is what was called music in the late nineties/early 2000s and everything then was better than the crap today, be it music, tv shows, movies, wrestling or video games


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well yeah, I gotta agree there


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Striker said:


> Anyone mind Santa hatting my sig?













Sigs are harder than avatars, not my best but meh.


Edit: Good question, DS. Zankman has been gone for longer than RS I think, no idea here he's been.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's the christmas season some people have better things to do than dick around on here


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Well yeah, I gotta agree there


but to be honest I only posted a random video with wut'cha as the title to fit your watcha post LOL

here is another one watcha video :hhh :buried


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm just wasting time till' I get a phone call to get ready. Going to a small party tonight since there was no school again :yes
It's more like just ordering a few pizzas and hanging around inside a friend's home who happens to have a fireplace, thing no one seems to have where I live.

Speaking of dicking around here, there's some really weird shit going on in the JOY~! thread.

Evo, control your WF generation :kobe


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He went to bed


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, at least they're having fun, who cares.

Guys, is my sig too big?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't celebrate Christmas. :kurt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That WWE christmas video is one of the worst things I've ever seen


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I hope they don't put that thing on TV. I liked it tho.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I like it, it's funny as hell.

"I can't eat, enough red meat"


:lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I like it, it's funny as hell.
> 
> "I can't eat, enough red meat"
> 
> ...


The best part of the video is at 01:00










Nobody's getting my Dan Ambroz ava a fuckin hat enaldo


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Wassup' guys!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> The best part of the video is at 01:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Crimson, didn't notice your request yet.

Here ya go pal. 










or


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

NoyK, isn't your sig slighty too big?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

double post


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> NoyK, isn't your sig slighty too big?


I'm not sure, I think images are maximum 500x300, don't know if you are allowed to also have a video in it. I'll take it off if get warned by a mod or something.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I'm not sure, I think images are maximum 500x300, don't know if you are allowed to also have a video in it. I'll take it off if get warned by a mod or something.


Btw since when are you into graphics?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Always have been, just improving lately.

Can't make sigs in GIMP though, I only know how to in Photoshop which I only had a trial version that ended, and still, I couldn't do texts to save my life.

All I can do now is improve quality or edit images.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you make your sigs yourselve?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks :kurt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks :kurt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Do you make your sigs yourselve?


Some of them, yes. The old Miz sig I had, I made it myself. 

I have to try and get a crack version of Photoshop...When I got the patience.




Crimson 3:16™;12347616 said:


> Thanks :kurt


No problem'o, neighbourin'o.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Did you make that flashy Ambroz set which you used to use some time back? That one was good. :kane


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Naaah, that's too out of my league yet.

I might be able to get a new trial version thanks to a good fella' who sent me a PM, I'm going to try that.

Edit: 54 minutes to download :disdrogba


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You always make things sound more complicated than they are NOYK.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

What is goin on boys?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Creating flashy and cool texts _is_ complicated to me


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Especially when it comes to buying premium


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Especially when it comes to buying premium


Now that IS complicated, for someone who lives in the country I live in.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i lost my misc(somehow it looks like tattoo art) art design book unk3 

have to draw all new things

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I know there's a comic thread elsewhere but do any of you jobbers read anything? I have been looking (to no avail) for _"Baltimore, or The Steadfast Tin Soldier and the Vampire"_ to read in CDisplay, as I'm a big Mike Mignola (of Hellboy fame) fan. I've also read all of Neil Gaiman's "Sandman" comics, "Lucifer," "Hack/Slash," "Hellboy," "B.P.R.D.," "Hellblazer," & "I, Zombie."


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

My nephew has a large collection of batman comics. He's a fucking freak about it. I'm a fan myself but more of the 'generic' ones like Superman,Batman,Spiderman,Deadpool, X-Men and my number one is Wolverine comics don't know why


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just ordered last year's TLC on DVD.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Walk-In said:


>


WHO IS THAT IN YOUR SIG TELL ME NOW

Also kids, go to cooltext for making texts lmfao. I do it all the time

WAIT THATS NOT EVEN YOUR SIG NVM BUT DAMN WHO IS THAT


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It's Jada Stevens, some pornstar that does a lot of anal. Someone else posted that .gif here before me & talked about it earlier in the thread. I saved the .gif 'cause she's hot & has ass for days.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

May the force be with you, Walk-In


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Really happy today. I know that none of y'all will care, but Tom Waits was nominated for another Grammy for his "Bad As Me" album, which I enjoy a lot.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Walk-In said:


>






........ I'll be right back.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Walk-In said:


>


Damn! I miss that good ol' pornstars thread :batista3


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Cena is a good guy :cena2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BIG DAVE!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Cena is a good guy :cena2


What the actual fuck :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Cena is a good guy :cena2


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's fucking amazing


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The right man went over, too. THE ANIMAL~!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I really miss pinball. Back in my arcade days, I was a fighting game aficionado but nowadays, with all the local arcades closed & out of business, I really miss pinball. I can still play fighters if I want, on console. You can't play pinball on console.

Did anyone ever see the movie Tilt?






I used to play the fuck out of some pinball. I think "Hook" was my favorite but I really enjoyed "Indiana Jones," "Demolition Man" & "Attack from Mars."


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

if rock wins the title at rumble, i'll leave this forum forever.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Cena is a good guy :cena2


:lmao "It's not supposed to be like this!", so fucking stupid that it's hilarious. Reminds me of shit I would do to my brother when we were younger. 

Side Note: I made this off of that WWE Christmas Video, thought I'd use it but decided not to.










Anyone can have it, I thought of making other ones since it's fast and easy to make and I have stills of Sandow/D-Bry/Kane. Probably won't though, lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Side Note: I made this off of that WWE Christmas Video, thought I'd use it but decided not to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:mark: mind if I take it?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

NoyK said:


> :mark: mind if I take it?


Go for it, I will say you should probably fix up your sig, Noyk. That's shits all over the place, maybe spoiler tag that video?

EDIT: It probably looks fine to you but on Widescreen, the second line of text is next to the signature, thus pushing it over to the right.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao Champ your sig is sick.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Champ (Y). You rock. :



HoHoHovolution said:


> :lmao Champ your sig is sick.


That present is so flawless in Ambrose's hands, it doesn't look edited at all.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

champ or somebody else put some red hats on this pic. every single one of them


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Thanks Champ (Y). You rock. :
> 
> 
> 
> That present is so flawless in Ambrose's hands, it doesn't look edited at all.


Yeah thanks. Wagg gave me props on that as well, aside form sigs, I love trying to shop things in to pictures as flawlessly as possible. Haven't been trying much at all recently other than the Christmas hats I've done. Shopped the hat and the gift in to this, my next sig once the name change goes through, only Seinfeld Fans will get it.










Context:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I am here just to announce that I am adopting a RS-like gimmick, where instead of posting Patrick Bateman gifs, I'll be posting Randy Orton gifs.

..Yeah, that is all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

good luck, yo. I also miss that thread, Crimson.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

new vid guys. new vid. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykYs75Y8c0Q


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

gonna get banned from wrestling torrents if i don't upload a bunch of shit in the next hour

fuck


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> gonna get banned from wrestling torrents if i don't upload a bunch of shit in the next hour
> 
> fuck


LOLwut? did you promise or something?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

nah, they ban you if you don't seed and upload a lot. which sucks, because I didn't know that until yesterday.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol what a rule. I guess if you signed up to something to upload it's probably expected not to fuck around. I can imagine DeviantArt doing something like that in the future because I haven't uploaded a piece of artwork in some time.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

so, I was banned and then rejoined right after with no complications

nice job guise


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao that's funny.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dafuq


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Stereotypes exist for a reason.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Crimson's thread is fucking hilarious.

That's why there's abortion and no one should oppose it, innocent people come to the world in these filthy money-hungry fucktards.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DualShock said:


>


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Have you seen Oxy Morons Sono? It's about drugs and it's just as sad and trippy as Requiem for a dream.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

That woman appears to have ample breasts.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

That 3.7 rating frightened me off, YH.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy shit it's that low? The only complaint I have about it is it's a bit long.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I wish the dude with the Photoshopped Stephanie McMahon nude signature would get a new sig already. Every time he posts, have of the replies are "where is that picture from!? Is that real!?" I don't want to know what his rep screen or inbox looks like.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I wish the dude with the Photoshopped Stephanie McMahon nude signature would get a new sig already. Every time he posts, have of the replies are "where is that picture from!? Is that real!?" I don't want to know what his rep screen or inbox looks like.


The worst thing is that the picture was obviously taken from a WWE backstage segment (I think there is a WWE PPV poster in the background and it has a WWE LIVE logo in the corner) and people still ask is that real :kenny


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

More idiocy in the GOAT thread.


So, a guy listed Paul Heyman as GOAT manager. Nothing wrong with that. But he did it based on Heyman's work with Lesnar & Punk, where he wasn't much of a manager but more importantly, this posted said Heyman is GOAT because his pronunciation of "balloon" is funny.


I'm glad when Christmas comes so these kids can go away and play with their toys.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Deandre Cole said:


> I'm glad when Christmas comes so these kids can go away and play with their toys.


Once January rolls around, there will be a whole new list of people to be made fun of & disappointed with. When I joined, people were shitting on anyone that joined in 2011. Then they were shitting on people from 2012. Now they will shit on people from 2013.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

in 2014, we 11 and 2012ers will be shitting on those 'stupid 14ers' :kobe2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> *in 2014*, we 11 and 2012ers will be shitting on those *'stupid 17ers' *:kobe2



what


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> in 2014, we 11 and 2012ers will be shitting on those 'stupid 17ers' :kobe2


I felt like a twat yesterday for getting chumped out by ZigglerMark for not understanding the basics of decimal points, but I feel like fucking Einstein now.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I seriously doubt I'll still be posting here in 2014.



And in 2014, how is it possible to shit on 17ers?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Well not actually _fucking _Einstein, but you know, fucking Einstein.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That's basic math to lol.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> in 2014, we 11 and 2012ers will be shitting on those '*stupid 17ers*' :kobe2


Lol, did you fail maths in school?

Just a question, no offense.

That won't happen anyway, the world will end soon


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> That's basic math to lol.


*too

Basic English, but don't worry about that, you're American.

:santa


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I had to read that a few times just to figure out if I'd stupidly misread it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> *too
> 
> Basic English, but don't worry about that, you're American.
> 
> :santa


You really owned me there didn't you?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like Dunk is back.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

After 8 days of "suspension" for posting a playboy picture, here I am again logged in to my biggest online addiction. Need to catch up!

How is everyone?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

It's been a lot of shitty posters popping up. Luckily, you weren't here to witness the idiocy.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup Dunk. I didn't know you were banned. You posted a naked pic?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> You really owned me there didn't you?


Should have seen what ZigglerMark did to me in that prank call suicide thread in Anything.

Took me five minutes to wrench my palm away from my face. Not quite my twattiest moment on here but it's up there.



Dunk20 said:


> After 8 days of "suspension" for posting a playboy picture, here I am again logged in to my biggest online addiction. Need to catch up!
> 
> How is everyone?


Dunk, you bad, bad boy.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Anark said:


> Should have seen what ZigglerMark did to me in that prank call suicide thread in Anything.
> 
> Took me five minutes to wrench my palm away from my face. Not quite my twattiest moment on here but it's up there.
> 
> ...


Now that was a entertaining read. Ziggler Mark thinks he knows everything because he has internet connection.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> After 8 days of "suspension" for posting a playboy picture, here I am again logged in to my biggest online addiction. Need to catch up!
> 
> How is everyone?


read your PM's next time ya jerk. :lol welcome back. (Y)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

He can be a cunt but he's a smart cunt.

And I can't exactly complain about someone being a cunt.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay, Dunk is back. What's crackin' PT boy?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

When Dunk turns heel, he should change his username to Lay-up.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So who do you guys think will win DAT MEMBERSHIP?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

haribo. many people like him(including me)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

AndreBaker should get it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Samoon said:


> haribo. many people like him(including me)


Walls and Haribo gonna have a close race.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

bouts to watch The Man with the Iron Fists. Please believe I'm gonna go into auto-mark when Big Dave shows the fuck up. There will be *guns* & maybe even a pausing to get that theme song in there, son!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I didn't know Batista was in it. I may be inclined to check it out now.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Not enough seeds on my Tarantino d/l, so it's taking forever to finish despite having fast internet. So I guess I am going to watch this UFC on FOX show. I have not watched UFC since Brock Lesnar lost to Alistair Overeem & then Overeem pissed hot. I just don't feel like they have any stars anymore & the fad kind of passed. Eh, nothing else is on, so fuck it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> So who do you guys think will win DAT MEMBERSHIP?


I swear Rock316AE is going to win it. You just watch. I'll even bet.
If not, then either Walls/Baker/Segunda.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

STOP LURKING YOU SCRUB


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be tired for work tomorrow, gotta watch dat derby.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh snap, RS Heel turn :mark:

Where have you been anyway? Did you have to deliver an entire truck of videotapes?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

We went together to Murderland,ahem, I mean Disneyland.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So my theory was correct. Dunk & RS go away at the same time, and return at the same time.

What have you been up to :westbrook2


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Fuck you guys, I meant 14'ers unk3


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

This new Bruno Mars album is pretty good, give it a listen.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

T - 312


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> T - 312


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunk is back?
otatosmiley


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So what did I miss?

Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> So what did I miss?
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


Besides a bunch of WWE Section newbies flooding it with fuckery and then create Rants about the Mods, nothing much.

Oh, and this forum has quite a large portion of users who have a very, very creepy obsession with anything related to females' anuses.

Anyway, welcome back!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I swear Rock316AE is going to win it. You just watch. I'll even bet.


Says a lot about the forum when one of the shittiest posters is getting lambasted with praise.

I'll predict Walls will win, even though I hardly see the guy post.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Says a lot about the forum when one of the shittiest posters is getting lambasted with praise.


It's a popularity contest & he's one of the most consistently talked about forum users (even if it is mostly negative). It makes sense.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah true.

I just watched this video all the way through. Some of it is just GOLD.






The bit at 46:33 where he mimics the Smackdown theme song is BRILLIANT.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh man, that dude is comedy. Him shittin' on Randy Orton had me fallin' out. "Slitherin' or whatever, the snake. He sucks. Bitch."


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> The bit at 46:33 where he mimics the Smackdown theme song is BRILLIANT.


:lmao Dude nailed it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I think the Rants section has made me a worse forum poster. I used to spend quite a bit of time reading the wrestling threads & bothering to reply to them & having back-and-forth discussions with other users. Now I spend a lot of time in Rants, reading nonsense, & I barely can be bothered to write-out replies in the "real" threads anymore. As an example, I never hardly even bother with either the TNA section (horrible) or Classic Wrestling subforum (used to be good anyway) & I used to spend quite a bit of time in both.

The Rants section is the WrestlingForum.com equivalent to looking behind the wizard's curtain in The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

That quote in your sig made me think walk-in


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> That quote in your sig made me think walk-in


Aye, it was a really good post. It made me think, too. I'm thinking about writing a new entry in my wrestling blog tonight. Last entry I was pretty negative, so I want to write about something positive this time around to balance things out as I don't want to just lean one way too much. Maybe I could write something based on that quote...


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Aye, it was a really good post. It made me think, too. I'm thinking about writing a new entry in my wrestling blog tonight. Last entry I was pretty negative, so I want to write about something positive this time around to balance things out as I don't want to just lean one way too much. Maybe I could write something based on that quote...


Can you link me your blog, I have alot of free time on my hands I'll be sure to read it


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

http://5-pw.blogspot.com/

There's just the one entry so far though, from last week (I think) which is why I need to stop procrastinating & write a new damn entry!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I read your first post. Good read. Alot of good points made and you sound like you now what you're talking about. WWE has wrestlers. WWF had characters.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's going on in this thread guise?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This thread has been pretty dead lately :/


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

My newest blog entry, you jobbers.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I think this thread has ran it's course.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's the season of JOY~! activity always drops. Geeks.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't post a lot because I'm in some kind of prison right now.

Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> It's the season of JOY~! activity always drops. Geeks.


Yeah people do more stuff over Christmas. Really looking forward to this week. Couple of my close friends are back from uni so hitting the town and also celebrating my friend becoming a manager. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm only busy (having fun) in Christmas starting from the 19th. All my friends including myself still have school and a few tests, so there's not much we can plan and do.

I haven't even made my Christmas Tree yet


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> Yeah people do more stuff over Christmas. Really looking forward to this week. Couple of my close friends are back from uni so hitting the town and also celebrating my friend becoming a manager.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Is he in charge of the big macs?
































:troll


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Is he in charge of the big macs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol :troll nah it is a she and she is now one of the shift managers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm inspired.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

My exams start tomorrow, wish me luck gentlemen!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

FUCK YOU MEKI


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks blur!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

hostility from blur still damn


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

haha


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

it's funny how you think it gets to me, when it was at least two weeks agao, who's the one that is a sheep now.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

haha


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You guys know Charlie Sheen is going to be in Scary Movie 5 right? it comes out next year. I'm checking that shit out.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Where the fuck BULLY at? I haven't seen him in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Of course, everyone will watch the GOAT in Scary Movie 5. 

Bully, he left the forum to go on a 3-month trip I think.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Where the fuck BULLY at? I haven't seen him in 3 or 4 days.


He's probably forcing a kid to watch his Christmas Tree burn somewhere :lol


Edit:


blur said:


> Bully, he left the forum to go on a 3-month trip I think.


Oh, what. Where did he post that? Good for him I guess, but without him this thread is pointless.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Check his profile you lazy cunt.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> Of course, everyone will watch the GOAT in Scary Movie 5.
> 
> Bully, he left the forum to go on a 3-month trip I think.


True that. I just found out about it yesterday and I marked out. Damn, 3 months? Where he go?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

:draper


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

A$AP said:


> :draper


Oh snap! Welcome back man. Why did you get...you know? I got a hunch but I'm not sure if it's correct.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

A$AP GOAT BACK


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> He's probably forcing a kid to watch his Christmas Tree burn somewhere :lol
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Lol, considering it's hot in Australia during the Christmas season, he probably is. When he gets back, he's going straight into the jobbers thread if he isn't lurking already.

You've been working out lately , Noyk?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

ASAP's back!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I got a 5-day for trolling the WOW section. I posted something like "On a scale of 1 to I'd lick her ass she's an 8".

I didn't know they were all serious over there.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to start going back to the gym this coming Monday. (Y)

My condo's gym looks horrible tbh.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome back a$ap!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That's unfortunate A$AP. well, WELCOME BACK DAWG. what you up to?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks guiz :hayden3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

A$AP said:


> I got a 5-day for trolling the WOW section. I posted something like "On a scale of 1 to I'd lick her ass she's an 8".
> 
> I didn't know they were all serious over there.


I also got banned in the WOW section for posting a pic with the playboy bunny mark in one of the pics. Well, 5 points infraction and 8 days ban, not that bad I guess.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> That's unfortunate A$AP. well, WELCOME BACK DAWG. what you up to?


The usual. Finally got to get some schoolwork done without being distracted by this place which was nice but I'm glad to be back. 

Is Bully actually gone for a bit?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

WB Dunk (Y)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

And Not a Single fuck was given.

Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup Dunk? I think CM Punk should go back to This Fire Burns theme. I'm playing it right now and just sounds so damn epic.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

When are you back home, Snake ?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought Snake was gone? I haven't seen a post from this guy in ages.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Snake


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Snake disappearance to me seems like he was blowing off some steam. I hope he makes an epic comeback.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

He's currently in a prison or something.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

For stalking Christian no doubt.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

3 returns in one hour?

:vince


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It's a conspiracy!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

IT WAS ME ALL ALONG :vince


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

found snake


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

unk


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Greatest sex scene of all time?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Spoiler:  gif of the day


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

unk2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

His face says it all. I have got to see that shit. Anyone wanna help a ***** out with links to American Psycho? I will give out rep lol.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

torrents or direct?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Spoiler:  gif of the day


bama


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> torrents or direct?


I'm basically trying to stream it.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.1channel.ch/watch-834-American-Psycho


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> http://www.1channel.ch/watch-834-American-Psycho


Oh, you know about Letmewatchthis.com to? Thanks man. Repped.

I know what i'm getting drunk to tonight!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sion, what country do you live in?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

same thing right?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup boys? What's new?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh hey CM Wit.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup wit, same old, same old. I haven't seen you in a while. I don't know who had more epic returns the 2011 royal rumble or this lol. You heard about BULLY? he's going to be gone for 3 months, apparently.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bully going on some vacation?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> same thing right?


Yeah, It's incredibly slow on my PS3, though. The movie has to be searched before I can even view it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I can't find anywhere that Bully posted about going on a trip or taking a break.

I've got a package I need to send him after Christmas. I've been to skint to ship it off due to Christmas and job interviews out of town so I'd be able to hook him up in January.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

where's my present you fucking twig


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Bully is my big ghey bear. He gets special treatment from THE MOZ.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah you fuck. Bully won't even appreciate it. He'll probably blend whatever it is into his protein shake.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


>


Mozza, when you saw that video, did you see the video when the Russian PM admit that aliens actually exist, in the trending youtube section? 

I believe him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to send Moz some very explicit pictures of cat.

That will make his Christmas worth it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd like to see these.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Yeah you fuck. Bully won't even appreciate it. He'll probably blend whatever it is into his protein shake.


Haha, probably. It's only a couple of arl Resident Evil games that I don't play anymore, told him I'd send them to him when I get the chance.



You_heard? said:


> Mozza, when you saw that video, did you see the video when the Russian PM admit that aliens actually exist, in the trending youtube section?
> 
> I believe him.


Just this second seen it since you mentioned it. THEY'RE OUT THERE!!!!



NoyK said:


> I'm going to send Moz some very explicit pictures of cat.
> 
> That will make his Christmas worth it.


Do it. DO IT RIGHT FUCKING NOA!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I believed in aliens and UFOs in a small part of my life, but that ended with a low amount of legit evidence.

DEM RUSSIANZ


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't say *C*at. 8*D



Hmmm... Even so, I bet some people in this forum would fap to this :hmm:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> Haha, probably. It's only a couple of arl Resident Evil games that I don't play anymore, told him I'd send them to him when I get the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you have to be ignorant not to believe in aliens . The universe is immense! It's crazy how that information was released in 2012, though,


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Can you at least put that thing in spoiler tags so that one has the *option* of looking at it?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

ok im gonna sleep. good night.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You must have slow ass internet it goes fast for me lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> ok im gonna sleep. good night.


iight then, night.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

So Jobbers, what crazy stuff you guys heard about in this world?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


>


Girl I work with is the spitting image of her


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

That chick that resembles snooki right?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What exactly do you mean by this question, YH? Want any stories?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

literally any stories that you heard on the news, the radio, etc. You know shit like that.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm going to buy curtains this evening, but I can't decide what kind I might want. I just know I need new ones. Any time I get into a situation with more than four color choices, I want all of them and lock up.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I'm going to buy curtains this evening, but I can't decide what kind I might want. I just know I need new ones. Any time I get into a situation with more than four color choices, I want all of them and lock up.


I like blue.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Brown.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I like blue.


Which one, though? There are SO many to choose from. (Pantone number greatly appreciated, if you know it.)



NoyK said:


> Brown.


It could work, if I didn't have hardwood floors and apartment beige walls. I think a pop of color would do better.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You should get blinds lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Black goes well with everything.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Grey.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Red, Best colour of all time.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Stacey. I don't think we ever communicated.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I will only get my premium membership in January -_-; Damn poberty.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Guys, can someone give me an HD/normal stream link for RAW?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I will only get my premium membership in January -_-; Damn poberty.


I might go tomorrow to my bank and ask how can I get one. Wish me luck


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

blur said:


> Guys, can someone give me an HD/normal stream link for RAW?


Check your rep, I don't know why but I couldn't send you a PM.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I just threw up everywhere. I might have to crash early tonight & miss RAW/MNF. BLEH


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Check your rep, I don't know why but I couldn't send you a PM.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Hey Stacey. I don't think we ever communicated.


No, I don't think we have...I'm more of a lurker than a poster anyways.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

:-s the stream will be up when the show starts I think, same happened to me now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Is a bit psycho that I want to brutal kill numerous chavs who vacate the drive thru where I work?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

If Rocky wins the match with Punk at the Rumble, I must leave the forum 4eva_aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa_!

unk3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

vacate the drive thru? What does that mean, they scare costumers or somthing?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

he works at mcdonlads


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Stream is up btw.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

the stream is working now blur.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Threads death coincides with WAGG's activity rising. Face it, WAGG is the kiss of death.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Say it ain't so?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit, fell asleep at the last hour watching RAW yesterday -_-


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I feel asleep when punk came out. Found that a little weird as I like punk :/


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fell asleep on the AJ/Vickie match... all I remember before going asleep is some really pissed of chick screaming, didn't even know it was AJ (watching it now)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah I am just catching up now. I am up to after sheamus vs ziggler


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL that sleep thing during RAW happens sometimes to me as well. the mistake is lying down while watching if you're really tired, and eyes are super heavy.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am unable to watch the whole show. It ends at 4 am here...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's on between 12pm and 3pm live here. Jelly? 8*D


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dying right here.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I rarely watch RAW live. I'll just download it later on and watch it when I get in bed tonight.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> I rarely watch RAW live. I'll just download it later on and watch it when I get in bed tonight.


Oh Mozza, if only Mirallas played like that while playing for Belgium

Edit: I thaught the video was your post, I only now see it's your sig


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The Belgian Ronaldo has been amazing for us, as soon as he gets the ball he just embarrass everybody.

Does he not perform for the national team? I've only seen a couple of games and he done okay at best in them.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

He's competing with Hazard, Mertens and such. He doesn't play nearly as good as he does with Everton tho'


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Meki how was yo exams?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*5*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Alright. I have maths tomorrow :shaq


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Dying right here.


LOL that was ridiculous. :lol


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> *5*


my indian ***** how is u


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

W/no spoilers how was Raw last night? 
Have it dvr'd, didn't watch as had to see my Pats destroy the Texans...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

CMWit said:


> W/no spoilers how was Raw last night?
> Have it dvr'd, didn't watch as had to see my Pats destroy the Texans...
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


It would have been excellent if they squeezed the good bits into 2 hours. Watch with your fast-forward button handy. The crowd was hot - they had chants for everything. The end was v. good. The main event was _turrible_.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> It would have been excellent if they squeezed the good bits into 2 hours. Watch with your fast-forward button handy. The crowd was hot - they had chants for everything. The end was v. good. The main event was _turrible_.


Caught a lil bit after the game...stopped right b4 Punk promo

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Boring. The highlights are Sandow(rhodes scholars) , The Usos, Cesaro and the ending.


Anyways, I was revisiting the old rant about me and I noticed this guy haven't come back since I exposed him. I'm so proud.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/642998-blur-internet-stalker-11.html

8*D


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I need to talk about Daniel Bryan. He is so under pushed it is a crime.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm all ears.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

JoeRulz is humbled? Why?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That sucks. He is really a good poster, thankfully it is not permanent.

The answer to why he was banned is in this thread.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/635076-official-puro-results-spoilers-discussion-thread-beware-spoilers-26.html


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, one of the best posters



Samoon said:


> That sucks. He is really a good poster, thankfully it is not permanent.
> 
> The answer to why he was banned is in this thread.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/635076-official-puro-results-spoilers-discussion-thread-beware-spoilers-26.html



I don't get it. Was his last post edited/deleted because I can't find anything ban-worthy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Think he was banned by RK for the comment he posted in the Tealer Hendrix thread.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tbh I also don't know. I just saw Seabs post and I thought he got banned for some post in that thread.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I don't see the post he made in the thread anymore, so I am almost certain he got banned for it. Someone said his standards were as low as Mae Youngs tits and he called the dude a fucking idiot. Some peeps just really can't accept others opinions. Sucks he got banned.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm tellin' y'all, the TNA section is the DEVIL! It's nothin' but trouble.

I finally found the comics I have been looking for (been searching for awhile). I am genuinely excited. I'm such a geek.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/646884-roman-king-you-better-learn-how-talk-me.html

:StephenA


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I really need to get some new music. Listening to the same stuff over & over again gets old, no matter how much you enjoy it.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to start posting my views on politics. Like I've never even considered looking into the subject and commenting about it.

You guys should check it out. (Y)


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

fuck


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> I'm tellin' y'all, the TNA section is the DEVIL! It's nothin' but trouble.
> 
> I finally found the comics I have been looking for (been searching for awhile). I am genuinely excited. I'm such a geek.


I've been banned from that section for a month for 'trolling' in a review post about their last PPV.

And yet, the A-Listers continue to thrive.



> I am beyond thankful that choosing to watch this for free worked out a wonder again. Absolutely abysmal show other than the Daniels/Styles match.
> 
> You'd suggest 2013 may get better, but well, it's been like this for 8 years. Awful.
> 
> 2/10, and 1.5 of that goes to Daniels/Styles.


Dat :troll


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> I've been banned from that section for a month for 'trolling' in a review post about their last PPV.


Yes, that section was removed from my account, so I can not access it anymore. I am O.K. with this. I was never going to fit-in with the Tony316 & joesgonnakillyou type posters. Just wasn't going to happen. I understand wanting an alternative to WWE, or trying to look for a silver-lining in things but it gets to a point where you're not being rationale anymore & you're being a blind fanboy. When you specifically go out of your way to white knight every single possible negative remark you're well beyond just liking the product & you're in TNA apologist territory, which is exactly what those two are.

TNA sucks, we all know this. It's not some new breakthrough. No one is watching TNA or gives a fuck about it. Even the most loyal, die-hard fans of TNA are still just stealing the PPVs. That company hasn't gone anywhere in a decade & I doubt they ever do go anywhere. The only positive I can think about them is that there's not a poll every other day anymore taking bets on when they go out of business. If the best thing they can give the viewer is AJ Styles Vs. Chris Daniels for the 1,000th time, who cares?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

All of these old episodes of Super Sloppy Double Dare are on YouTube. I'm on a super nostalgia trip from my childhood.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I'm all ears.


He's the best wrestler on the planet but he is treated like shit and given jobber rolls.

I cant think of how many time big show has pinned him clean and that fucking stupid loss to super rey.

He could the the messiah of the company but hes held down all the time.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bryan will be fine. Tbh wins and loses do not matter as much for him as he will not be getting involved in the world or Wwe title feuds anytime soon. Plus big show is in a world title feud so should be winning their matches as much as it pains me to say.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*4*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

3

Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

...1?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Boom

Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> He's the best wrestler on the planet but he is treated like shit and given jobber rolls.
> 
> I cant think of how many time big show has pinned him clean and that *fucking stupid loss to super rey.*
> 
> He could the the messiah of the company but hes held down all the time.


I don't think there's anything particularly ignoble about a loss to Rey Mysterio. He's one of the best in his particular style of wrestling in the US, basically an institution to himself. And that match was pretty good on its own merits.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Boom
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


I <3 u


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SNAKE


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RS making run ins from time to time like a BOSS.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Seriously, why aren't posters like ADC or WTFWWE perma-banned by now? It should have taken all of one day. The staff is too lenient.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Seriously, why aren't posters like ADC or WTFWWE perma-banned by now? It should have taken all of one day. The staff is too lenient.


I guess they want to have them around just for mockery. I don't know.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

To be real, A couple of trolls/bad posters are needed for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Noyk, no luck in getting the premium ?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You guys should meet up lol.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

NoyK I'm getting premium in the next month or so, I think I can help you. PM me for the details


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I just charged my mobile with 20€, trying to send 10€ to PayPal Mobile somehow since I don't have a card yet.

If this doesn't work, than yes Meki I want your help.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I just got a visa card and have 50 on it. I'll do yours for free because it's Christmas


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Tell me you are just teasing me and want to see me literally go from






















to

















OMG...?! :mark:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> I just got a visa card and have 50 on it. I'll do yours for free because it's Christmas


:hayden

I'm going to draw you as super hero, BITCH! 

Ahah just kidding


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Life sucks. And then we die.

3.*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

half life 3?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hopefully this is a countdown to getting a premium.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I think It's a countdown to suicide since his "_girlfriend_" left him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

blur said:


> I think It's a countdown to suicide since his "_girlfriend_" left him.


Can't say that this wasn't a thought (LOL yeah right type of thought), but Crimson is better than that, no doubt. (Y)


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Hopefully it's not. If he's getting Premium, get me one too. :kurt


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Christian Bale should have played the Joker.

Bale > Heath, Jack and even Mark

Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I see a couple of bannings took place overnight. Finally, eh *Walk-In*?

A funny part of this is, an admin actually overlooked a Rant I made about one of the users that are banned and why something should be made about him, and instead of posting or caring about the topic at hand, he cares more about taking a jab at me.

Sad, really. This is why Headliner is my favorite Admin by far.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello people


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> :hayden
> 
> I'm going to draw you as super hero, BITCH!
> 
> Ahah just kidding


When the fuck will you upload them


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*No premium. And I'm not suiciding either. 

Life sucks. Everyone hates me.

3.*


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Crimson 3:16&#153;;12373507 said:


> *No premium. And I'm not suiciding either.
> 
> Life sucks. Everyone hates me.
> 
> 3.*


Aww chin up there fella...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> *No premium. And I'm not suiciding either.
> 
> Life sucks. Everyone hates me.
> 
> 3.*


WWE loves you

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...igh-on-jinder-mahal-as-future-main-event-heel


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't tell me you're leaving the forum, Crimson. I don't hate you.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> When the fuck will you upload them


When you buy me a premium too :hayden two portuguese guys for the price of one ahah

I'm going to draw them this weekend, finally in vacation period.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I MIGHT GET WWE 13' TODAY WITHOUT PAYING SQUAT :mark:

Dunk, are you drawing me too?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Dunk, if you want the CHRISTMAS GIFT! then you meet up with NoyK somewhere in Portugal. A fight to the death and winner gets premium :vince


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not a good idea. Dunk would probably get 'happy down there' if he 'wrestled' me >__>''


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Not a good idea. Dunk would probably get 'happy down there' if he 'wrestled' me >__>''


Noyk, you flatter yourself way too much if you think that would happen


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Come on Crimson, it's natural, everyone hates black indians. :kurt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Trying to make _me _happy down there now?

SO. MUCH. GIGGITY.

Edit: blur's sig... fucking... :datass

I'll join:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup fellas?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

blur said:


> epic sax guy 10 hours


Greatest sax player has to be the dude from Lost Boys. Here's a wicked video of it I just found, with a slight edit on the scenes and the order they appear. 

CMWit, I know you remember this one, check it out for a big laugh. I nearly spat my beer out when I saw what they had done with it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Anark said:


> Greatest sax player has to be the dude from Lost Boys. Here's a wicked video of it I just found, with a slight edit on the scenes and the order they appear.
> 
> CMWit, I know you remember this one, check it out for a big laugh. I nearly spat my beer out when I saw what they had done with it.


CMWife & I just watched last week actually she loves that movie...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

blur said:


>


ZOMG TEH EPICNEZ


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn CMWit's married?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

blur said:


> Damn CMWit's married?


6 months this past Sunday...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

been playing this for the last hour DAAAAAMNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Bitches love cake.

(That Mark Henry theme has been my ringtone forever)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am addicted to that bitches love cake song and I don't why. Listening to it now cause of walk in on the way to the pub


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

blur said:


> Damn CMWit's married?


...not just married, WELL married. His wife is beautiful!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> ...not just married, WELL married. His wife is beautiful!


Thank you! Opiates do wonders lemme tell ya...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> I am addicted to that bitches love cake song and I don't why. Listening to it now cause of walk in on the way to the pub


Yes, it's a fucking terrible song. But after you hear it, you spend the rest of the day saying "bitches love cake" & find yourself oddly drawn to it. So then you listen to it again.. and again.. It's a fucking drug.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Yes, it's a fucking terrible song. But after you hear it, you spend the rest of the day saying "bitches love cake" & find yourself oddly drawn to it. So then you listen to it again.. and again.. It's a fucking drug.




*like diamonds in the sky, shine bright like a diamond, like diamonds in the skaaaaaah*


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

pics or gtfo!!!


Anyways...








Kevin Nash's '11 theme is the same theme for Hogan in TNA.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> Greatest sax player has to be the dude from Lost Boys. Here's a wicked video of it I just found, with a slight edit on the scenes and the order they appear.
> 
> CMWit, I know you remember this one, check it out for a big laugh. I nearly spat my beer out when I saw what they had done with it.


They're only noodles micheal


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Death. By. Stereo.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

blur said:


> pics or gtfo!!!
> 
> 
> Anyways...
> ...


http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/249085_4208937148266_216089975_n.jpg

Where's DS w/my you mad bro? meme?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Goddamn Wit, your big ass better have played football or I'm gonna be disappointed.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

dat cake


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Goddamn Wit, your big ass better have played football or I'm gonna be disappointed.


I was actually a point/shooting guard 
No football in hs just pick up ball

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

guise mark your calenders I might leave on the night of Rumble when rocky wins the title unk3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Easter egg.

Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

blur said:


>


Epic. (Y)


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm super sleepy now. goin to bed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

See ya. 

The girl Dunk posted is hot. (Y)


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Peace out Blur

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

CMWit said:


> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/249085_4208937148266_216089975_n.jpg
> 
> Where's DS w/my you mad bro? meme?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol, what game is that?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

obby said:


>


"shit ***** why is there so many purple penguins"
OMG that made me crack up so bad :lmao

It's club penguin by the way, played it a lot in 7th grade.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Some of y'all are really weird. Saying "hi" & "bye" & shit like it's fuckin' Facebook chat in here or something. Silly bastards!

I'm working on another blog but I don't know how much I'm feeling it. I wanted to write about WWE killing gimmick matches, then it sort of deteriorated into WWE killing the cage match. It's kind of depressing when you think about all the gimmicks that WWE does, between Hell in a Cell, Money in the Bank, TLC & Elimination Chamber. Ryback/Punk started in a fucking cage. The first ever HiaC ended after a run-in. It's all so backwards.

*EDIT:* I don't know if I have enough to write an entire entry on it. I only got to about five paragraphs & sort of ran out of shit to say. I might come back to it later, I don't know.



obby said:


> "shit ***** why is there so many purple penguins"


:lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I just found out in the other thread that WF censors now the N word


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi


Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

just dance around the censor.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

When you peeps think of "cage match" what's the first thing that comes to your mind?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Superfly Jimmy Snuka


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Dat BLUE CAGE they used to use in the beginning


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I think I'm going to make a thread in Gen. WWE 'bouts it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I think I'm going to make a thread in Gen. WWE 'bouts it.


And I will post Superfly Jimmy Snuka in that thread


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DualShock said:


> And I will post Superfly Jimmy Snuka in that thread


u wot m8


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> u wot m8


:shaq

Now I will punish you with the most horrific video on YouTube


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Rants section is so shitty nowadays I might have to fix it by exposing someone. :hmm:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

blur said:


> Rants section is so shitty nowadays I might have to fix it by exposing someone. :hmm:


Pray tell me how great Rants was back in the day, in September.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone remember that epic rant about WAZ perviz or whatever his fucking Name was?

Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

blur said:


> Rants section is so shitty nowadays I might have to fix it by exposing someone. :hmm:


Go on then 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> Does anyone remember that epic rant about WAZ perviz or whatever his fucking Name was?
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


You mean yours?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper

Sent from my SK17i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

unk4


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*The end is near.

2.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> *The end is near.
> 
> 2.*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't get the game.

3.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I think Crimson is going to job to Dunk and put his over as the :kurt Champion.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would job to this:


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

GOAT SONG. I can never get tired of this song.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

blur said:


> GOAT SONG. I can never get tired of this song.


Got tired at minute 2:31 

unk3


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Can ruin something for ya?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't tell me the sig is actually a man. That will kill the world as we know it.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark: got WWE 13'.

Any fellow PS3 Network peeps here?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Never had a PS3. unk3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> :mark: got WWE 13'.
> 
> Any fellow PS3 Network peeps here?


Add : duncanzp

Still have to buy 13, but have 12 and pretty much all fighting games. Will try to buy wwe13 in january.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

add: ColdFishSono

RS is: steveaustinn


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll add all of ya once the installation is complete. God, its taking long unk3

Edit: and it seems that I have to make a new PS3N ID since I got a new console


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Its near. *


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Add: MrMeki

I got WWE'13. You can contact me when you need an asswhooping :austin


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

blur said:


> Never had a PS3. unk3


360 > PS3, in my opinion.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


>


*The best part of the video is when Heyman says "I want balloons! Balloons! Balloons!"

2.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I won't play online until I unlock the whole roster. Although 90% of the time I'll play with Randy Orton 

I'll bookmark this page and add you guys later. Y'all gonna' get your face RKO'd to the damn floor.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:sandow

:sandow2


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Guys help me choose a new sig from these

1.










2.











3.











4.











5.











6.











7.










GO!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I vote 1


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

.... dear god so much giggity together. Can't...choose.

WAIT

How about:











Better, eh?

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to change my pants.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I want to be more realistic to be honest. The pic you made looks like cheap whore no offense. :sandow


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Is there actually a sandow emote now? I'm mobile on the VS app

I came here to say I am so fucking piss shit fucking mad fucking shit have to say it somewhere so someone can see how fucking mad I am but I'm masking it so good fuck not even :kurt face cheers me up piss out my ass good grief


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Yups.

I'm doing a photoshop work for $500 contest, wish me luck! :sandow2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

blur said:


> Guys help me choose a new sig from these
> 
> 
> 
> GO!


vote 7


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*I want to wrestle Batista*


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:sandow2


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

^ $2 whore

anyways, bye.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

WHY DO YOU HAVE TO PAY FOR RYBACK IN WWE 13'. :angry:

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Having to pay for extra characters in games really pisses me off, that shit should be free.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Raging Eboue said:


> Having to pay for extra characters in games really pisses me off, that shit should be free.


I street fighter vs tekken, 12 characters cost 20 euros


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello people


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

blur said:


> *^Fucking idiot.*
> 
> On the topic, Mahal never amused me with his _old_ gimmick and his in-ring performance was OK but in terms of entertainment, he was very bland and bored me to death, but with this recent 3-MB stuff, he's really growing on me, in terms of entertainment.


Laters Blur.

Was he getting on anyone else's tits recently?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> Laters Blur.
> 
> Was he getting on anyone else's tits recently?


Why did blur get humbled?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Anark said:


> Laters Blur.
> 
> Was he getting on anyone else's tits recently?


I don't think so, but I see what you did there.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

He's been humblified alright.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

why was blur humbled? whatd he do


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I sent y'all peeps the PS3N invite. Might go online later, hit me up if you want to join 

PS3N: NoyKK


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> why was blur humbled? whatd he do


Dont know, curious though.



NoyK said:


> I sent y'all peeps the PS3N invite. Might go online later, hit me up if you want to join
> 
> PS3N: NoyKK


Noyk what games you bought?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Only WWE 13'. Saving up for GTA V 

And I think blur got banned because he insulted someone outside of Rants... No more D cups to look at now


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Not into tekken?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I quoted what he probably got banned for in this thread, maybe a page ago.

He'll be back presently.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, I see.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I need sex. This is not to sound perverted but I am going insane already.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

hey


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Show this to absolutely everyone

JOEY RYAN SLEAZE YEAAAAAAA


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

NoyK said:


> :mark:


*Only in Japan, Ladies and Gentlemen.*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I am going to play through Final Fantasy 3 again on Super Nintendo. A friend of mine started playing it again recently & him talking about it made me interested again. One of my favorite games when I was growing up.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Final Fantasy VIII is great, I bought it for ps3, will play later now that you mentioned the game. Thanks


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Playing FF Tactics A2 on a DS emulator right now, awsumz.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:bateman


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I am sitting in a restaurant with Evelyn this evening because she caught me on call waiting while I was on the other line trying to secure a reservation at Dorsia which I had planned to use with Courtney.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup jobbers.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Kind of looking forward to TLC.NY Smarks taking over, Ziggler beating Cena, Ambrose in action, Henry returns. Good time


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I am sitting in a restaurant with Evelyn this evening because she caught me on call waiting while I was on the other line trying to secure a reservation at Dorsia which I had planned to use with Courtney.


That looks fancy, Dorsia rings a bell, sounds italian? Hmm mafia!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lol Nice


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

end times.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

A$AP said:


>


And just where did you get that smiley from A$AP?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

It's actually the greatest expression of all time. Like what the fuck isss this


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

A$AP said:


> It's actually the greatest expression of all time. Like what the fuck isss this




It doesn't convey that, like...at all. 

It's more like, *"I'M A ***. PUT SOME IN MAH POOPA."*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hater


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Evil Neville said:


> It doesn't convey that, like...at all.
> 
> It's more like, *"I'M A ***. PUT SOME IN MAH POOPA."*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*ATTN:* #PushKofiKingston

You're a fucking mark. That is all.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I LOVE THIS TURTLE GIF. <3


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> Hi


Hi!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Hi!


Fucking lol, I can't top that. I may as well just leave this thread now.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Watching Red Cliff atm. Fantastic movie


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I need to have sex. I am almost depressed with the lack of action. It's fucking saturday and I am getting wasted knowing that I won't have a "boost of love" later. 

Here's twilights shit:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

let's play some völkerball.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone ordering TLC?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Anyone ordering TLC?


Streams are beautiful.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> let's play some völkerball.


Okay. (Y)


> Anyone ordering TLC?


Stream.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*bang* *bang*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> *bang* *bang*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup RS! Finally a Jobber original returns!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Sup RS! Finally a Jobber original returns!


rton


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, why did blur get banned? Lmao


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur got banned?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

chaos reigns.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> Hey guys, why did blur get banned? Lmao


Apparently because he called someone a "fucking idiot" outside of Rants.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What a fucking idiot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Streams you say? way to support your boy Ambrose. :troll


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> Streams you say? way to support your boy Ambrose. :troll


Hey, man! They might be paying for that official WWE.com HD stream, you don't know!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> Hey, man! They might be paying for that official WWE.com HD stream, you don't know!!


Touche. 8*D


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Sup RS! Finally a Jobber original returns!













Speaking of RS, I am currently watching American Psycho (fucking finally) :bateman


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Streams you say? way to support your boy Ambrose.


Can't afford it the "normal" way right now. :vettel
Please Dean, forgive me, just this one time!









_Nooooooooo._


> I am currently watching American Psycho (fucking finally)


Have to watch it again. Last time was 3 years ago or something.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Iam so wasted.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NeyNey said:


> Can't afford it the "normal" way right now. :vettel
> Please Dean, forgive me, just this one time!


I don't expect anybody to pay over 50 dollars each month for a WWE PPV anyway :lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

What happened to Bully?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not sure tbh, probably putting in some vacation time.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> Have to watch American Psycho again. Last time was 3 years ago or something.


I own it on DVD!

[spoiler="spoiler]It's actually not a very good movie. *shh*[/spoiler]


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

CREDMI fought BULLY and put him in the emergency room


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> I own it on DVD!
> 
> [spoiler="spoiler]It's actually not a very good movie. *shh*[/spoiler]


HEY PAUL


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

obby said:


> HEY PAUL


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*What if the Shield actually bring swords at TLC? :mark:*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> *What if the Shield actually bring swords at TLC? :mark:*


Plural? They only need the one sword, Jack!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

You guys. I just got home from an awkward fix-up with my sister's friends, and my would-be date felt on my sister's boobs while we were all dancing.

I quit dating forever. Also, I can't feel my face. And that photo of Bork Lazer glving the camera the "Bitch, Plz" face is hotter than it should be. 

Good night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Theres a butt licking until your face is numb joke in here somewhere.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Plural? They only need the one sword, Jack!


TIT-FUCKED :vader


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Asenath said:


> You guys. I just got home from an awkward fix-up with my sister's friends, and my would-be date felt on my sister's boobs while we were all dancing.
> 
> I quit dating forever. Also, I can't feel my face. And that photo of Bork Lazer glving the camera the "Bitch, Plz" face is hotter than it should be.
> 
> Good night.


:lmao sucks to be you.

Best get consoled by your cleaning lady. FOREVER ALONE.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Had a Maryse moment.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Asenath said:


> You guys. I just got home from an awkward fix-up with my sister's friends, and my would-be date felt on my sister's boobs while we were all dancing.
> 
> I quit dating forever. Also, I can't feel my face. And that photo of Bork Lazer glving the camera the "Bitch, Plz" face is hotter than it should be.
> 
> Good night.


Any pictures of your sister?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I own it on DVD!
> 
> [spoiler="spoiler]It's actually not a very good movie. *shh*[/spoiler]


:bateman

That is not the information I have received.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dat Snake.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hangovers suck.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you get laid?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

No! Shaved for nothing. Did you?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Na, I was at home I'm kinda broke these days.

But I'm trying to arrange some dates for the holidays this week at college so yeah I'm good.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone here work for a cosplay porn website as a performer?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Ask Froot


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

The internet will never be complete until an Asian woman in a Snorlax fatsuit takes a poo poo on Pikachu's chest. So it is written. *MASTODON*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Shit, I lost marks in my chemistry test this week cause I wrote 'Titantron' instead of 'Titration'. Talk about being addicted to wrestling..*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> *Shit, I lost marks in my chemistry test this week cause I wrote 'Titantron' instead of 'Titration'. Talk about being addicted to wrestling..*


:lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao Are you in college?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Yeah.

Just went through the Shield thread now and geez, it looks like Thanos, Ney Ney and guys are all gonna fap real bad tonight. *


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

zwitter zwitter
Zwitter Zwitter


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> zwitter zwitter
> Zwitter Zwitter


*You left my league high and dry you son of a bitch! :hhh*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

If you red rep Striketeam, he gives you little stories back each time.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Asenath said:


> You guys. I just got home from an awkward fix-up with my sister's friends, and my would-be date felt on my sister's boobs while we were all dancing.


That says more about you than your sister if your fix-up is hitting on her. I laughed while picturing you "dancing". srs.



> I quit dating forever.


That's probably a good idea. There are stray cats on the street for your comfort.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> If you red rep Striketeam, he gives you little stories back each time.


Do share.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

_I like how you rep me everytime I post something, you have to rep quite a few people before you can rep that same person agian, it leads me to believe that you spend a lot of your time on here obessing over something you "don't care about". lol 


There was nothing wrong with what I posted, just another excuse for you to dislike my post for no reason. You get online, check to see if I posted something, then you click "I disapprove" and it makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside. 


I thought getting mad was when someone red reps another person every time they post. For someone who claims they are the "big bad forum bitch", you sure do seem to get worked up over colored sqaures. _



My favorite line is 'for someone who claims they are the big bad forum bitch', because I never once claimed it.

I smiled.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE TLC PPV tonight. Looking forward to table spots that make me feel nostalgic then disappointment!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Just went through the Shield thread now and geez, it looks like Thanos, Ney Ney and guys are all gonna fap real bad tonight.


:bateman


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Just realised that the stream app I have on my mobile streams PPVs live too! So I'll finally be watching a PPV live. The last time I saw a PPV live was last year's TLC, so its been a year since then.


I'm off to bed now. Night guys.*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

My head hurts and I just knocked over a whole cup of coffee. What did I miss?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Cat, did you see the thread on who is the bigger legend, Piper or Foley? I don't even know what your thoughts on Foley are but I can imagine you frothing with rage upon reading some of the comments in that thread.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

That dude who said zwitter, did he mean zwitter ions?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I finally seen American Psycho! It was really good and funny.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Cat, did you see the thread on who is the bigger legend, Piper or Foley? I don't even know what your thoughts on Foley are but I can imagine you frothing with rage upon reading some of the comments in that thread.


A thread like that was always going to be lop sided and biased because it's unlikely that many of the people who posted in it actually saw Piper during his prime, that's not on youtube by the way, I actually mean lived as a wrestling fan through his era. On the other hand, most of those people probably watched Foley in the late 90's and might have also seen his matches with Edge and Randy Orton.

It's pointless having a thread like that in the General WWE section. I certainly believe that you would have seen more balanced views if it was posted in the classic wrestling section instead.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

GET A DAMN JOB, BAKER!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Might watch the show later after it's done.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Pyro is close to getting a fucking rant ripping his asshole some more.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What now?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Same old stupid shit that Piper isn't a legend because he was never the champ.


He made some argument that Steamboat is a legend because he was champ elsewhere and that still counts because it's the same guy but the ******* failed to get educated on Piper's multiple NWA heavyweight championships, so he can suck my ass.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Cat, I have Pyro and NoyK on hand for '13 matches on PSN. Please accept my friend request so I can giddily referee those two matches.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cat making a rant on Pyro? :mark:

Anyway, pumped up for TLC tonight, fellas. So much speculation on :brock showing up tonight, and Ambrose in a (maybe) main event PPV match as a debut.

NeyNey is somewhere getting her tissues ready for tonight. >.>




Froot said:


> Cat, I have Pyro and NoyK on hand for '13 matches on PSN. Please accept my friend request so I can giddily referee those two matches.


Say what.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm actually really looking forward to this pay per view, had a brilliant weekend which probably has helped my mood and anticipation of TLC.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Pyro and his 70,000 posts will no sell the rant, again. No need to dwell on him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> I'm actually really looking forward to this pay per view, had a brilliant weekend which probably has helped my mood and anticipation of TLC.


Same here fella, got my Christmas break a week sooner than expected, couldn't be in a better mood 



TehJerichoFan said:


> Pyro and his 70,000 posts will no sell the rant, again. No need to dwell on him.


Think he never sold a single rant on him. He barely goes to rants despite having plenty of threads directed at him, same as Rock316AE.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Same here fella, got my Christmas break a week sooner than expected, couldn't be in a better mood .


Got a three week break which started on Friday. Went to Carrow Road yesterday to see Norwich beat Wigan, we're now seventh in the premier league and ten matches unbeaten in the division. Oh my days. Currently working my way through a cheese board and loads of Guinness. Good stuff.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello people



How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> _I like how you rep me everytime I post something, you have to rep quite a few people before you can rep that same person agian, it leads me to believe that you spend a lot of your time on here obessing over something you "don't care about". lol
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with what I posted, just another excuse for you to dislike my post for no reason. You get online, check to see if I posted something, then you click "I disapprove" and it makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.
> ...


LOL
I receive similar messages whenever I red rep Stuart82
Something like "You are sick, you probably have no life because you must rep other people before you can rep me again and that means that you spend your whole day on the forum giving people rep. I see you are from Bosnia, be careful because if you continue to rep me I will tell some bad things about some people in Bosnia"
:lmao:lmao:lmao
Hilarious how the idiot thinks all people from Bosnia are my brothers or some shit like that. This country has some idiots like every other country

The other guy who constantly grey reps me, spezzano, also leaves a message whenever I rep him. His last message was "From this moment on I will put you on ignore". I replied hours later that he will not do it because he is a pussy only to receive a reply hours later "you will see"
Nice ignore :lol
I'm not an asshole who constantly red reps people, I don't even have a strong rep power but it's always fun to rep this two guys because I know I will receive a hilarious message within minutes


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

All dat excitement, it's so beautiful! 
:bateman
Cheers, I'll have a drink, too. And Pizza. 
Let's fucking enjoy that shit! :mark:
1 1/2 hours, 1 hour until Naomi! :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Swagger better return tonight.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DualShock said:


> Hello people
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


lmao


It's also funny because Striketeam doesn't understand that his rep is grey, but he rants about how 'mad' I am over his 'red' rep, olololololooooooool


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't understand you people. This is all trivia.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy fuck, Ryback/Hell No vs. The Shield was one of the greatest fucking matches I have seen. Amazing.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, i missed it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Excellent PPV Ziggles and AJ delivered, and most definitely The Shield.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Fuck was that amazing. Awesome PPV. Really.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Are they actually turning Del Rio face?

If so, that would literally be the worst decision they have made all year. Last year, too.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You never know.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That ppv was :mark:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey peep. How can I stream it?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hey dude I am off to bed though lol as it is 5am here and been a long but awesome weekend . Wweo.net should have it tomorrow


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> Hey dude I am off to bed though lol as it is 5am here and been a long but awesome weekend . Wweo.net should have it tomorrow


Okay thanks I heard so much positive things about this PPV. Good night man.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

TLC PPV was p. good, won't front. & I usually hate everything.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

And it didn't even have a WWE title match.

Oh and Ryback was awesome in the TLC match, fuck the haters.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The reaction AJ got was nice, loved the crowd.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The TLC tag match was the match of the year.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Every crowd reaction was nice. Brooklyn didn't disappoint.

The_ Let's go Ziggler _chants were loud as hell. Still mad over the _Goooooldberg _chants though, only bad thing about the PPV :no:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> The TLC tag match was the match of the year.


That match was a crazy ass joy ride. The big WTF moment of the PPV was the chair that Show found...JESUS :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

NoyK said:


> Every crowd reaction was nice. Brooklyn didn't disappoint.
> 
> The_ Let's go Ziggler _chants were loud as hell. Still mad over the _Goooooldberg _chants though, only bad thing about the PPV :no:


I take it you're a Ryback fan.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> And it didn't even have a WWE title match.
> 
> Oh and Ryback was awesome in the TLC match, fuck the haters.


All six guys were awesome, just a shame Ryback had to take another ten minute break during the match so he could take a breather. Still not fully convinced about the guy.

Ambrose was a fucking riot though, he's brilliant.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The Piper/Foley thread is making me irrationally angry so I don't think I can go there anymore or I'm gonna end up getting myself banned over dumb shits.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*If anyone has a Dailymotion/Youtube link to Shield's match from last night, please post it over here, I missed it. :no:*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> The Piper/Foley thread is making me irrationally angry so I don't think I can go there anymore or I'm gonna end up getting myself banned over dumb shits.


Oh you ain't lying. Nice to see Tyrion get absolutely slaughtered though for his dumbass views on title belts being the be all and end all for legend status.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Swagger > Piper. :troll

But seriously, I only try to limit myself to discuss Barrett with him, and even that is hard. The time in the chatbox when he said Roode sucked at promos quite possibly because he was in TNA and long ago when me and him used to debate about Sheamus, you kinda figure him out. Then again, there's a lot of ignorant marks on here anyway.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like a virus.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*That match was freakin epic! :mark:

Mahal putting the Brooklyn Brawler over in his hometown was a class act. Jinder was probably the second best thing on the PPV after that TLC match. That promo he cut on Miz TV was just awesome, he worked the crowd like nobody else could. I just cant wait for his live concert on Raw tonight.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Pyro lately just seems to be getting worse and worse with his whining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™;12388162 said:


> *That match was freakin epic! :mark:
> 
> Mahal putting the Brooklyn Brawler over in his hometown was a class act. Jinder was probably the second best thing on the PPV after that TLC match. That promo he cut on Miz TV was just awesome, he worked the crowd like nobody else could. I just cant wait for his live concert on Raw tonight.*


The concert is gonna be awesome. 

REALLY thought Swagger was gonna return when Cesaro picked up the mic. I was on the edge of my seat, but still nothing. Gonna give it one more RAW till I stop caring.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah I was really hoping for a mark Henry return tonight. Really miss the hall of pain  


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, during the 3mb thing or the Big Show match. He might return for the rumble, he'll really tear shit up there. I wouldn't mind seeing him a bit earlier than that thou.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I was really worried that Cena was gonna win the briefcase, Rock win the WWE title & Cena cash-in for a rematch against Rock at 'Mania. So I'm just happy with Dolph winning that that scenario is out the window. That would have been the worst shit ever.

So, Ryback lost three straight Pay-Per-Views in a row. Now he's going to win the Royal Rumble, right? I assume fight for the World Heavyweight Title? Who the fuck knows what's going on with WWE anymore. I definitely can't predict everything anymore, which I guess is a good thing!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Its quite obvious that this "No American Can Beat Cesaro" angle will lead to Swagger's return, so its not far away from now. And as far as Mark Henry goes, I think the Royal Rumble would be the best time for him to return. *


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I was really worried that Cena was gonna win the briefcase, Rock win the WWE title & Cena cash-in for a rematch against Rock at 'Mania. So I'm just happy with Dolph winning that that scenario is out the window. That would have been the worst shit ever.


*If Cena had actually won, how could have he cashed in his WHC MITB briefcase on the WWE Champion?*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> *If Cena had actually won, how could have he cashed in his WHC MITB briefcase on the WWE Champion?*


Two reasons:
1. It's WWE.
2. John Cena Clause™


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> The Piper/Foley thread is making me irrationally angry so I don't think I can go there anymore or I'm gonna end up getting myself banned over dumb shits.


This thread shows exactly why I almost never read or post in the section when a "respected" user posts shit like if you never won a world title you are not a legend.
I guess if Roddy Piper returns in the next weeks to WWE and wins the world title from CM Punk or Big Show he will instantly become a legend.
Holy shit


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hope Mark Henry returns tonight personally so I don't have to see another sheamus vs big show match. Been a good feud but 3 ppv is enough now. Have Big Show vs a face hall of pain mark henry


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I see you're online Dunk! Give me my drawings :kobe3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> I see you're online Dunk! Give me my drawings :kobe3


Give us Portuguese a membership  mwahahah

I will do your tonight though. Let me just start cleaning this dumpster and I will do it. pM a picture please so I dont have to search, and give me some feedback on how you want to be portraied


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I just found out my sister doesn't have a Visa card anymore. I've asked like a 100 people with no success ofcourse :batista3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> I just found out my sister doesn't have a Visa card anymore. I've asked like a 100 people with no success ofcourse :batista3


I draw for free, dont worry. I was just kidding! So you wnt get a membership either? That sucks. I want mine in january.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll do the best I can to get one. Also, yesterday I won 3508 euros. Picked 5 teams and they all won.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

is there even a big deal to get a membership, don't you just get to change your name and go in a chat box thing


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

But your name will be in GOLDEN :kobe2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Aim higher padawan


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Headliner, i'm comin' for you *****


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Cant wait for the 3MB's first live concert!










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> is there even a big deal to get a membership, don't you just get to change your name and go in a chat box thing


Yes, you get the chat box and more pm space (not that I need it). Still, you contribute to a forum that is GOAT. And as meki said, golden name :-D


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That beard on swaggers face makes him look fat lol


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sup fellas?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup witty


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

May as well post this in here too since I'm so stoked.

I'm moving to Florida on September 3rd 2013, all the way from miserable Liverpool, England.

25 years ago my uncle moved to Florida doing the exact same job and he ended up staying there, now I'm doing the exact same as him. Nuts.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mind sharing what job you will have? I wish I could live abroad as well, takes courage!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

It's in a British based bar in Disney. 

I'm leaving a boss job here in Liverpool but I'm not happy living here so I'm just grabbing the first chance I get to move away and make some impressions hopefully.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The shit thing is that you will have to deal with shitty foreigners, I have a friend who works in Pizza hut of disneyland Paris and he complains a lot about the tourists. 

But that is great, I would love to work for disney, and they pay well I think!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Good luck Purple!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Though I do love this show, some of these teens need a good slap across the face.

[youtube]zSEP6Z_c3Y[/youtube]


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Though I do love this show, some of these teens need a good slap across the face.
> 
> [youtube]zSEP6Z_c3Y[/youtube]


Appears blank space to me


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Here we are.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Teenagers! What can we do xD


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good luck with the new job purple!

I am actually really pumped for Raw tonight which is probably a bad thing lol. I expect either Mark Henry or Jack Swagger to return tonight. Most likely Swagger to feud with Cesaro


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm expecting to have Naomi to get a rematch with Eve and save the division.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> It's in a British based bar in Disney.
> 
> I'm leaving a boss job here in Liverpool but I'm not happy living here so I'm just grabbing the first chance I get to move away and make some impressions hopefully.


Moving to the GOAT country.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Striker said:


> Moving to the GOAT country.


PORTUGAL? jk


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Going to Raw tonight. Fuck yea.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Striker said:


> Moving to the GOAT country.


Lend's a dollar, lad.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nothing beats coming back from 2-0 as Liverpool on FIFA vs Chelsea to lead 3-2 in the last minute and the other player rage quitting!!!! Fuck yes


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I have to be honest, the older I get, the more I think I know about wrestling since I have seen so much & watched for so long. Yet, also the older I get, the more I realize that I will never have the same opinion on things as the vocal majority. This message forum is a great example. Not just things like Foley winning 60% of the vote of being a bigger legend than Roddy Piper but like guys trying to defend wrestlers such as Kofi Kingston & not understanding why older fans might see him in such a negative light. 

The biggest problem with WWE is a lack of depth in their roster. You can blame it on writers all you want, or over-exposure, but if you put a star in the show, even if you give him shit, he's going to shine. Antonio Cesaro is a great example. He's not been given a lot, fuck he was an ex-rugby player with Aksana as a girlfriend in the mid-card of Smackdown. He busted his ass & stood out though in the time that he was given, so he got a few more opportunities & made the most of those too. Now he looks like he's destined for stardom. The Neutralizer on Brodus Clay & the countout loss to Sheamus are the two defining moments for Antonio, I think. His ability to dead-weight gutwrench anything, or his Tilt-A-Whirl backbreaker in mid-air spot...people remember that stuff. WWE needs more guys like Cesaro & less guys like Kofi.

When Kofi was given a shot, his feud with Orton, he dropped the ball. People love to point fingers at creative or just think it's OK for guys to sit around & get hand selected but Kofi is the one to blame there, completely. When Cesaro got an opportunity, he made the most of it. When Kofi had his, he fumbled. So why would WWE try again when he fucked it up the first time? There's plenty of other hungry guys waiting in the weeds that haven't committed a turnover.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

See that I disagree with on Kofi. He was great in that feud and showed good mic skills. He was very over during that feud. They failed to push on from that. Cesaro is a future main eventer for sure. Thing is though Kofi has a role and that is being part of the midcard. WWE has no midcard and if that is ever going to be strong need people like Kofi. He is over without being given much mic time and no feuds. Should he have had as many mid card titles reigns? No but hopefully this one has proper feuds that build Kofi as a solid micarder. I personally can see Kofi in the Rey Mysterio position where he can feud for the World title but also the mid card titles and float around the card also helping to put over new top talent. 

I can see why people hate though some of the hate is ridiculous. He is an over babyface in the midcard and can perform a role in the WWE.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> See that I disagree with on Kofi. He was great in that feud and showed good mic skills. He was very over during that feud. They failed to push on from that.


He fucked Orton up in the match & Orton is a golden goose. You don't get a try-out match, stiff Lombardi, then get to the back & have people calling you tough. You get sent home. Kofi fucked himself.

Another thing that irks me, despite what legitimacy people think it does or does not have is the WWE Hall of Fame. Edge is a first-ballot Hall of Fame guy. Somehow this tomato can is an 11-time World Champion or something fucking ridiculous (which says more about this era than any words can). Yet Randy Savage, Jake Roberts & Rick Rude aren't in it. It's a travesty & pisses all over the legacy of guys that built the fucking company. Goddamn, fucking Abdullah the Butcher is in the mother-fucker!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think they will all be first ballots when they are put in but if put all of the people in at once. They will have no one for later years. I guess that is their logic


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> I think they will all be first ballots when they are put in but if put all of the people in at once. They will have no one for later years. I guess that is their logic


They need to show how the process happens. If it's just people in a room throwing out names, it's pointless. If it's names needing to be OKed by Vince McMahon first, it's pointless. Show some sort of nomination/selection process to add some legitimacy to the damn thing. Have an actual building created to put memorabilia & whatnot. that we, as fans, can go to. I actually have agreed with a lot of their selections, especially André being the first guy. They need to officially acknowledge that there is a "celebrity wing" & give us some explanation for guys like Koko B. Ware being in but Rick Rude not.

I understand them not wanting to "blow out" all of their big names but fuck, they have over 100 years worth of guys they can include. Or even if you go back to just 1950 they still have no worries of running out anytime soon. Plus they can always drop the number of inductees that go in each year. There really needs to be a voting process, like credible sports halls of fame.

The guys I listed are obviously not "first ballot" as they should have already been inducted. Granted the WWE doesn't have ballots to begin with...but they should.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Oh I agree with that 100% I mean it is pretty much picked by Vince it seems and when celebrities and Koko B Ware are in there and legends like Randy Savage are not without an explanation something is very wrong. It should be voted for by people within the industry not just Vince McMahon


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, pretty sure my next blog is going to be on the WWE Hall of Fame. "I'm pissed now!" - Lex Luger


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup peeps?


Don't know about you guys but I was most certainly pleased with TLC last night, from start to finish, easily in my top 4 PPV's of the year.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hey chapo. Yeah I liked a lot especially the TLC match


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Man, that TLC match was amazing. Nice to see that The Shield went over too, as they can be involved in some big things.



Quick trivia question: When was the last time Cena lost cleanly in a PPV main event?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Against The Rock at WrestleMania?

Look, it's monday and we have no "my signature is gone" thread in the suggestion & help section. The end of the world is really near


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOW this RAW is really something.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Never thought I'd ever say this but FUCK JOHN CENA!!!


He legit pissed me off tonight.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I don't think I wrote so many fucks as when Cena attacked ziggler. Legit angry still. This Raw has been shit. Seriously bad.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

AJ did it for the RyBlack?!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So no 3MB concert
no Swagger return
Rick Flair takes up 3 moments
old farts are on my screen
and AJ is now down for BBC?

Who the fuck is booking this shit? :troll


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AJ wants to try some of that black dong


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

She did it for the black cock.

Wagg you missed no Mark henry return either  

That Raw got to the point where I was laughing at show shit it was. If I was watching it with my little brother like normal I would have just thought fuck this and gone to bed. Bryan did his to save the show as did Punk and Cesaro


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WWE has no need to try until Jan 7th, then they'll have a solid road to Mania, and then not try for another 9 months again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah true man. I got sucked in because of how good TLC was . May skip next's week Raw and just catch key things on youtube.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> She did it for the black cock.
> 
> Wagg you missed no Mark henry return either
> 
> That Raw got to the point where I was laughing at show shit it was. If I was watching it with my little brother like normal I would have just thought fuck this and gone to bed. Bryan did his to save the show as did Punk and Cesaro


Mark would have been better than Big E, but this dude is new and a shot is a shot, so I guess we have no choice but to see what he has got. Plus, pretty sure Vince knows damn well that we wanna see what SWERVE they have for us next.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well he is good and young but he needs a finisher that looks like it hurts. He has one of the worst finished I have seen. He had a 5 count gimmick that was very over in NXT. If they are going to keep up the swerves have Vickie fight AJ and then John Cena comes down to the ring with PAIGE :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

honestly why do the wrestling multimedia guys upload files from premium websites. is there any reason they can't just upload it to rapidshare or something?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

With concerns to the 12-18-2012 edition of Raw and the Tensai/Santino segment...If it wasn't official yet Tensai will forever be a jobber.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> Well he is good and young but he needs a finisher that looks like it hurts. He has one of the worst finished I have seen. He had a 5 count gimmick that was very over in NXT. If they are going to keep up the swerves have Vickie fight AJ and then John Cena comes down to the ring with PAIGE :mark:


Now Paige I can mark for. (Y)



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> With concerns to the 12-18-2012 edition of Raw and the Tensai/Santino segment...If it wasn't official yet Tensai will forever be a jobber.


Man, Tensai has become a very big joke. The money might be better, I don't know, but damn it sucks how low he has sunk.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i wish wagg could never post again


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I like Big E's finish. I like Cesaro's finish too. I'm not sure what people are expecting from the super-safe modern era of WWE. You're not going to see an El Generico style Turnbuckle Brainbuster. You're getting Attitude Adjustments, Trouble in Paradises & Skull-Crushing Finales. The best you're going to get is a Tombstone once a year at Wrestlemania. Maybe a Justin Gabriel 450 Splash on one of the non-RAW shows. They would not even let Jerry Lawler do a Piledriver.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

OMG RIC FLAIR ON TV. He's like the grandpa who you had fond memories of because you were too young to know any better, but in actuality he was an alcoholic who beat grandma silly. Missed Naitch :show


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm getting a feeling that Big E is going to fail real bad.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I hate college so much.

So much you guys. I hate people too.

You guys I am seriously here.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I like Big E's finish. I like Cesaro's finish too. I'm not sure what people are expecting from the super-safe modern era of WWE. You're not going to see an El Generico style Turnbuckle Brainbuster. You're getting Attitude Adjustments, Trouble in Paradises & Skull-Crushing Finales. The best you're going to get is a Tombstone once a year at Wrestlemania. Maybe a Justin Gabriel 450 Splash on one of the non-RAW shows. They would not even let Jerry Lawler do a Piledriver.


I like a move that looks like it can do damage. Cesaro should change his finisher to Swiss death. That is a finsher. Other then that Cesaro is amazing in the ring to watch


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Didn't watch Raw yet, is it worth it?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You can fast forward stuff so yeah go for it. It was like watching a train wreck.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm already done watching it. 

I was legitimately pissed when Cena attacked Dolph.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I like Cena as a performer but last night I was pissed at him not only winning superstar of the year but then him stopping ziggler cashing in. He needs to take time off after WM or turn heel seriously sick of cena at this point


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Some people on this forum really need to move on from wrestling. It seems at though all they will ever do is compare wrestling to their childhood.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The swiss death is nice, but he has to throw peeps in the air to do it, and I am not sure he can do that to everyone like Brodus, oe even Sheamus. The move might end up looking sloppy at times and ruin a perfectly good match. I like how he does it out of nowhere some times. I have no problem with the Neutralizer being his finisher until something else comes around.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> The swiss death is nice, but he has to throw peeps in the air to do it, and I am not sure he can do that to everyone like Brodus, oe even Sheamus. The move might end up looking sloppy at times and ruin a perfectly good match. I like how he does it out of nowhere some times. I have no problem with the Neutralizer being his finisher until something else comes around.


yeah it would not work on the bigger guys but for the smaller guys it would be perfect.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Swiss death on bigger guys solution. Just do a running one maybe


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

LOL Ryblack. I can't wait for the chants next week


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Goes great with music.​


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Listening to Dead Wrong by Biggie Smalls and Eminem when I was watching them GIFS.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> Listening to Dead Wrong by Biggie Smalls and Eminem when I was watching them GIFS.


Ebony and Ivory live together in perfect harmony.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Seeing Ryback live, is amazing. The atmosphere and everything was crazy. I could barely hear myself think with the Feed Me More chants and I legit jumped out of my seat when he came out to help Flair. The little kid behind me was screaming to my mom that he is here and had her lift him on here shoulders to see above everyone standing.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> Goes great with music.​


:lmao

Ryblack instantly became a meme within hours and tbh this will be ugly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big E has that "I'm the wrong ni**a to mess with" look on his face.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao ryblack xD


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

wagg why would you put that sig when it just cuts off before the best part :cuss:

also im so happy i got my emote on the list :uhoh :uhoh

:cena4 is amazing too


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Why is JoeRulz still humbled? It has been more than 6 days. Shouldn't he unbanned by now?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Why is JoeRulz still humbled? It has been more than 6 days. Shouldn't he unbanned by now?


It depends on what he did.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/635076-official-puro-results-spoilers-discussion-thread-beware-spoilers-26.html

Seabs said that it is only for 6 days and 23 hours and it has already been 7 days.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe the rant on RK was him, and he's been perma banned. But seriously, the mods have to remember to unban the person and maybe RK hasn't un banned him yet. 

Also...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Mmm. Beard.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/647746-when-forum-buddy-becomes-rat.html



lmao, who the fuck is this joke?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SNOWMAN is also banned
The end of the world is near!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> 7 days.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I got a B in Business Calc.



Spoiler: my reaction



*HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!*
I had 3 tests, 2 Fs, 1 C. D average on the quizzes; I did do all my optional HW for a few extra credit points. Turns out, whatever you get on the final, that can be your final grade; I studied like crazy and got a B

Free Memberships for All!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The ban is lifted when the time expires, mods need not remember to unban you.

Snowman being banned was merely a matter of time. The guy can't restrict the flaming to here, and pays the consequences :/


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I remember when one mod banned me for 7 days and then another one made it perma during that week.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol, Snowman got banned? Why?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

> My post did have facts, unlike yours because you are a blind mark. Get Piper's dick out of your asshole.



:lmao


No, Alim, your post that basically was 'WHAT DID PIPER EVER DO FOR THE COMPANY?' was in fact not full of facts, you stupid fucking shit.


My post was nothing BUT facts that you could take a moment to research yourself, dillhole.

I don't do anal, his dick is in my pussy.


Love it when people ignore facts and just assume it's because you're a blind mark. Uh, yeah, because blind marks admit when their favourite wrestler isn't the best in the ring, amirite?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Catalonotto's Alt said:


> Name (include nickname if applicable): "Randy" Rodney Pumper
> Age: 359
> Height / Weight: 5'10, 1 ton
> Disposition (heel / face / tweener): Doesn't matter, the fans don't care anyway
> ...


this is in the PWA Game Thread. thought it was funny. first post, perma banned.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that, but didn't laugh.


If someone is gonna make my alt, please, be funny. PLEASE.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought I was your alt. :sad:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You are everyone's alt.


I DON'T KNOW HOW YOU DO IT


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

12 21 12

rip in pce every1


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> I don't do anal


That's too bad. 

Is that all still from the Piper Vs. Foley thread?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

He left me a message with that comment after I left him one (talking rep messages) saying his post would be good if it had actual facts in it.


I am about to make a rant because I feel like it.


Alim has always been a huge ******* amongst these parts.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

DualShock said:


> SNOWMAN is also banned
> The end of the world is near!


Why did the cunt get banned?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not surprised SN0WMAN is banned, he's a dweeb. Always amuses me how he mocks people over their looks without ever posting a picture of himself, and claiming they have 'no life' without anything to back it up.


Also, Rants isn't Rants without a Catalanotto thread in the first page. Do it. :
Just never do one about Pyro, it's not worth it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> He left me a message with that comment after I left him one (talking rep messages) saying his post would be good if it had actual facts in it.


I have noticed that people get really angry over red rep. If you red rep anyone, you can guarantee they'll search your posts to find your last reply so they can red rep back. :lol

Honestly though, that thread really taught me a lot about this forum. Not just the dramatic age difference but that a lot of people don't bother to educate themselves about wrestling either. 

If something happened in the Attitude Era, it's the best thing ever. It doesn't matter if people are talking about Grandmaster Sexay, suddenly he'll be a Hall of Famer, legend, better than anyone in the 70's or 80's, etc. It's ridiculous.

Dusty Rhodes? Who the fuck did he ever beat? Nick Bockwinkel? Pfft, can't lace Jeff Hardy's boots! :lol Les Thatcher? Harley Race? Who are those guys!?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

A Cat rant? JOY~!

Alim has always been a fucktard. His levels of butthurt with receiving red rep is quite amusing/ One such rep message back to me was "what did I ever do to you. Stop please." :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why would he care about a red rep anyway, he has over 50k.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

One person sent me a PM asking me what he could do to stop me from red repping him.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I love Piper related rants because they end up tl;dr but it makes me feel awesome about destroying a person.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> I have noticed that people get really angry over red rep. If you red rep anyone, you can guarantee they'll search your posts to find your last reply so they can red rep back. :lol


True. I could write, "lol sorry, dude, I just don't agree with this" and the person would probably just snap. I remember when I used to laugh at JoMo and his marks were ruthless. :lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Holy crap, anyone read those RAW spoilers for next Monday yet? *slaps head*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> Why did the cunt get banned?


It started with him submitting a signature in the Roman Reigns request thread in the graphics section that looked like it was a joke attempt. Tenacious C deleted his submission and gave him a warning and said anyone not taking it seriously would get banned from the section. SNOW got all mad and kept editing his post with protests but I don't think Ten C saw them. Before the banning SNOW made a signature for himself with a picture of poop and text saying 'Tenacious Clause's Modding Policy' or some shit. Then he posted a drawing of Tenacious C with the words 'Small Penis' around his crotch area in the BANNER GIVEAWAY THREAD and after Destiny and I had a bit of a laugh, Tenacious banned him. The picture was deleted. One of the other Mods posted it in the chat box yesterday but other than that it's gone.

I knew he was going to get himself banned once he started doing things to try and get under Tenacious' skin.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

its insane how lucky raw got or lets say the fans got, a christmas eve episode and new years eve episode


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So snowman had a meltdown LMAO. Wow that is brilliant. 

Walk-in I have and yeah but tbf it is on Christmas Eve so all the little kids will be watching with their family. May just watch for the lol's at the opening segment and that is it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> It started with him submitting a signature in the Roman Reigns request thread in the graphics section that looked like it was a joke attempt. Tenacious C deleted his submission and gave him a warning and said anyone not taking it seriously would get banned from the section. SNOW got all mad and kept editing his post with protests but I don't think Ten C saw them. Before the banning SNOW made a signature for himself with a picture of poop and text saying 'Tenacious Clause's Modding Policy' or some shit. Then he posted a drawing of Tenacious C with the words 'Small Penis' around his crotch area in the BANNER GIVEAWAY THREAD and after Destiny and I had a bit of a laugh, Tenacious banned him. The picture was deleted. One of the other Mods posted it in the chat box yesterday but other than that it's gone.
> 
> I knew he was going to get himself banned once he started doing things to try and get under Tenacious' skin.


:lmao I remember seeing that joke post he made, didn't think it would result to this.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm already tired of Big E.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I'm already tired of Big E.


But but once you go ryblack you never go ryback :vince


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I'm already tired of Big E.


His name should be Big G.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> Holy crap, anyone read those RAW spoilers for next Monday yet? *slaps head*


Link?


CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> It started with him submitting a signature in the Roman Reigns request thread in the graphics section that looked like it was a joke attempt. Tenacious C deleted his submission and gave him a warning and said anyone not taking it seriously would get banned from the section. SNOW got all mad and kept editing his post with protests but I don't think Ten C saw them. Before the banning SNOW made a signature for himself with a picture of poop and text saying 'Tenacious Clause's Modding Policy' or some shit. Then he posted a drawing of Tenacious C with the words 'Small Penis' around his crotch area in the BANNER GIVEAWAY THREAD and after Destiny and I had a bit of a laugh, Tenacious banned him. The picture was deleted. One of the other Mods posted it in the chat box yesterday but other than that it's gone.
> 
> I knew he was going to get himself banned once he started doing things to try and get under Tenacious' skin.


That Roman Reigns sig was hilarious, I recall.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/647781-raw-12-24-12-taped-spoilers.html


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

obby said:


> Link?


There's a thread in the RAW section. That's where I read it all from.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/647781-raw-12-24-12-taped-spoilers.html

This is the rest of my night:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

After catching this Smackdown, I most probably won't watch any WWE until Jan 7th. Don't want to sour my holidays with woeful programming and needless bitterness.

I'll just watch Eastenders instead (chortle).


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Talk about a a train wreck. I got a a headache taking up this much fuckery. Tribute to the troops is tomorrow too but they can't possibly mess that up. We shouldn't even take it serious. I would LOVE to say that about the slammys but they just did a good ppv and then what...yeah

Is tribute to the troops live?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I know this is fucking random but does anyone have any experience with growing their own tomatoes or making their own marinara sauce?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Holy shit, Fredo pisses me off so much. First, the incompetent fuck drops his gun & just doesn't help at all when Vito is gunned down in the street by Sollozzo's henchmen. Then he gets punked by Moe Greene in Vegas & constantly speaks out against Michael, siding against his family. Then the mother-fucker heel turns on his family with Johnny Ola by way of old man Roth & tries to give a rant about being snubbed & living in the shadow of his younger brother? And that's not even getting into his vice of ring rats. You panzy-ass bitch. I'm glad you got your cap peeled back.

Real.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I hope you mother-fuckers appreciate my new signature banner that I just made. I wasted a lot of time in Photoshop making that silly sumbitch. :lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

SNOWMAN is fucking hilarious, some people on here take him far too seriously though.

Walk-In, your new sig is brillo pads mate!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Love your sig


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ITSA GOOD COS ITSA TRUE


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Its amazing how eagles catch their prey, they seem really talonted.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning people

This reminds me of my WWE games LOL


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> SNOWMAN is fucking hilarious, some people on here take him far too seriously though.
> 
> Walk-In, your new sig is brillo pads mate!


SNOWMAN is my hero, I miss him


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Filling out passport forms and Christmas shopping is so fun


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Whilst my sisters and friends go out and waste time at malls with the shopping for Xmas, and fight with parking, traffic, crowds etc, I just browsed a few sites, used my card, and had all the shit delivered. All wrapped and ready to go. JOY!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> Whilst my sisters and friends go out and waste time at malls with the shopping for Xmas, and fight with parking, traffic, crowds etc, I just browsed a few sites, used my card, and had all the shit delivered. All wrapped and ready to go. JOY!


I need to bu comics as well though so going to do it while I am out. I have already bought my little brother a wrestling shirt. Just need buy a birthday gift for me dad and xmas stuff for my dad, mum and mates, Will, Sam and Harriet


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> It started with him submitting a signature in the Roman Reigns request thread in the graphics section that looked like it was a joke attempt. Tenacious C deleted his submission and gave him a warning and said anyone not taking it seriously would get banned from the section. SNOW got all mad and kept editing his post with protests but I don't think Ten C saw them. Before the banning SNOW made a signature for himself with a picture of poop and text saying 'Tenacious Clause's Modding Policy' or some shit. Then he posted a drawing of Tenacious C with the words 'Small Penis' around his crotch area in the BANNER GIVEAWAY THREAD and after Destiny and I had a bit of a laugh, Tenacious banned him. The picture was deleted. One of the other Mods posted it in the chat box yesterday but other than that it's gone.
> 
> I knew he was going to get himself banned once he started doing things to try and get under Tenacious' skin.


:lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Samoon said:


> :lmao


Tracked down SNOWMAN's work of art.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SNOWMAN, la :lol :lol :lol 

Fucking hell :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> Tracked down SNOWMAN's work of art.


Wow lol that is nearly as bad the emo chick who thought of him self as a Greek god's drawings 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol, that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Apex, judging by 90% of your posts, your right hand is very busy 24/7 isn't it :hmm:




Edit: This was in WWE's facebook for a brief moment, posted by WWE itself. Whoever is in charge of WWE's facebook doesn't like Ryder :lmao




> WWE
> Dear Zack Ryder, All you have done is complaining atleast once a month about your place in the WWE for the last 6 months or so. Just because you have tons of Twitter followers doesn't mean you belong in the spotlight.You need to wake up and realize your place in the WWE. We never hear about Santino being upset or complaining about how he is used. And the truth is Santino could wrestle circles around you, Ryder. If you can't accept that then yeah maybe you should just ask for your release, and if you was smart and patient you would get the same thing.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> Tracked down SNOWMAN's work of art.


Fuck banning him, he should have been given a membership for this :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Edit: This was in WWE's facebook for a brief moment, posted by WWE itself. Whoever is in charge of WWE's facebook doesn't like Ryder :lmao


Social media fucking WWE up one day at a time.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Watching the Attitude Era DVD now. Although I've seen most of its footage a 100 times before, it still seems so special. 

Also, DS, you better watch it cause it features exclusive interviews from Poland's own. :russo


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

They buried Russo in that DVD by failing to give him credit for anything while also slagging him off for the 'brawl for all' concept. Fair enough it was a shit idea but if that's all your (WWE) going to highlight then you're being quite biased in my opinion. Unless DS wants to get pissed of then I don't think it's worth watching for him.

I was fairly disappointed by the whole thing to be honest, the documentary was only an hour long and glossed over a lot of the great things that happened. I'd hate to think that somebody who didn't live through that era would end up basing their whole opinion of WWF attitude on that brief overview.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Any suggestions for good horror movies. And I mean like 'I'm not going to sleep tonight, tomorrow, this year or this millenium' movies


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it legit Noyk? Wow.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Apex, are you capable of typing?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Not while wanking clearly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If it wasn't WWE for Dolph I highly think he would be over selling in porn.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Apex, are you capable of typing?


Aye im am Dunk I just think this thread needs girlie pics. 

Speaking of which...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll contribute:


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I'll contribute:


not to bad


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Any suggestions for good horror movies. And I mean like 'I'm not going to sleep tonight, tomorrow, this year or this millenium' movies


http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/4472196/The.Descent[2005]DvDrip.AC3[Eng]-aXXo

Go for it, you wont regret it. At least 8/10 in my book.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I hate that people who don't listent to rap and hip hop think it's all like it is on the radio.

That is like saying all rock is like Nickleback.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I am so fucking tired of people on this forum acting like anyone that finds A.J. Lee attractive or her character entertaining is just a closet pedophile or someone that wants to secretly molest children. The goddamn woman is twenty-five years old. She is older than the majority of the people making the fucking claim. How are people not, at the very least, getting suspended for that shit yet? If you call someone in a section outside of Rants an idiot you get suspended for a week but if you call someone a pedophile that's OK? Fuck that shit.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Watching the Attitude Era DVD now. Although I've seen most of its footage a 100 times before, it still seems so special.
> 
> Also, DS, you better watch it cause it features exclusive interviews from Poland's own. :russo


I watched only the 1 hour AE documentary, it features only 1 comment of Russo that lasts 5 seconds unk3
Is there more of Russo that I missed? Maybe some DVD easter eggs on a pole :russo


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I am so fucking tired of people on this forum acting like anyone that finds A.J. Lee attractive or her character entertaining is just a closet pedophile or someone that wants to secretly molest children. The goddamn woman is twenty-five years old. She is older than the majority of the people making the fucking claim. How are people not, at the very least, getting suspended for that shit yet? If you call someone in a section outside of Rants an idiot you get suspended for a week but if you call someone a pedophile that's OK? Fuck that shit.


Fucking pedo.

I hope you're on a watch list.

EDIT:

Found a sig for you, creep.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> I am so fucking tired of people on this forum acting like anyone that finds A.J. Lee attractive or her character entertaining is just a closet pedophile or someone that wants to secretly molest children. The goddamn woman is twenty-five years old. She is older than the majority of the people making the fucking claim. How are people not, at the very least, getting suspended for that shit yet? If you call someone in a section outside of Rants an idiot you get suspended for a week but if you call someone a pedophile that's OK? Fuck that shit.


She doesnt even look underage, she is just small. Screw them.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

AJ does need to put some weight on though, the girl's about to disappear.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah the comments about how people who fancy AJ are pedos are as annoying as her atm. Why does she need to be in every major storyline? I liked during the Bryan/punk feud but this storyline is horrible 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I would screw AJ even if she would be 16. Get at me, dipshits.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big E is NOT IMPRESSED!!!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Doesn't look like a child at all.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

She doesn't look like a child. She's petite with proportionate boobs to her body size and the GOAT bum.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> She doesn't look like a child. She's petite with proportionate boobs to her body size and the *GOAT bum.*


There's divas right now with better

:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Man her haters are so horrible, they say that her fans only like her because of her looks and then complain when you make generalizations against them.

Also, WHEN IS THE SHIELD theme gonna be released. It's freaking awesome.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Striker said:


> There's divas right now with better
> 
> :lmao


Not from my point of view. To each their own.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> Also, WHEN IS THE SHIELD theme gonna be released. It's freaking awesome.



I can't wait for it either. It's the best theme I heard in a while. It has its "Shit will be going down NOW" vibe.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I was sitting right near where Ambrose and Rollins came out. It was epic. I had no clue what was going on though at first. It took me like 30 seconds to realize.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> She doesn't look like a child. She's petite with proportionate boobs to her body size and the GOAT bum.


Indeed.


Walk-In said:


> As bad as RAW was, I did realize tonight that I am pretty sure A.J. Lee has the best ass I have ever seen in pro-wrestling.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I hate that AJ and Black Ryback are paired with Ziggler atm.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Striker said:


> I was sitting right near where Ambrose and Rollins came out. It was epic. I had no clue what was going on though at first. It took me like 30 seconds to realize.


Lucky ass for being part of this match. Like JBL said after the match, once in a lifetime.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> I can't wait for it either. It's the best theme I heard in a while.* It has its "Shit will be going down NOW" vibe.*


Yeah, for sure. When the peeps in the ring start looking around while the music is playing, just cool. And that's real sick, Striker.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I hate that AJ and Black Ryback are paired with Ziggler atm.


Agreed I hating this angle. I want to see where it goes. Ziggler should be the brains behind this not AJ


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Does that Dartz numpty come in here a lot? Might have a new ball of string to play with.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Punk's mic skills > Piper's mic skills. :troll


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Piper was pipebombing while Punk was trying to pass middle school. Even Rock cited the guy as a major influence.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh wait, Big E is Dolph's bodyguard? I just watched the opening segment of Smackdown and it looks like that. As long as he's playing that role, I'm okay with him.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

At least Dolphs getting some screen time. And ass.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

If that gif isn't rep worthy I don't know what is.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Someone needs to post shots of her standing on the ladder from this past Raw. :datass

Btw, I heard the Shield's theme song on Youtube and I noticed that it begins with the abbreviation for Shield

S - Sierra
H - Hotel
I - India
E- Echo
L - Lima
D - Delta

I still didn't get the logic behind it.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Someone needs to post shots of her standing on the ladder from this past Raw. :datass
> 
> Btw, I heard the Shield's theme song on Youtube and I noticed that it begins with the abbreviation for Shield
> 
> ...



































Anyways, it's probably some kind of military reference


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It's the phonetic alphabet. Generally used for when people are talking on radios or CB. Shit like that.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The third letter stands for India. You know what that means.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Is there a way to get FM radio on your PC? I might need it. 

Also...

Cred: HHHgame78


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

love love love that gif

personally think AJ is hella underrated looks wise. lots of people here say she looks like she's 15, I kinda see it but not really


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

:ass 

Where's a Divas swimsuit shoot when you need it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


>


:yum:



WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> Is there a way to get FM radio on your PC? I might need it.


Try pcradio.ru


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check it out. I wanted something in the form of an app (downloadable) that doesn't even require an internet connection.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out. I wanted something in the form of an app (downloadable) that doesn't even require an internet connection.


Well they do have an app (for smartphones and PC), but it still needs an internet connection though.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm about forty movies behind in my movie watching. I am never going to catch up & more keep coming in. :-(


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Well they do have an app (for smartphones and PC), but it still needs an internet connection though.


Yeah, just gonna get it for my phone instead.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Me and Wagg were the OG AJ appreciators on this forum.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

truk83 bent? What did he do? :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

HoHoHovolution said:


> Me and Wagg were the OG AJ appreciators on this forum.


*LIES!*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> *LIES!*


It's true, defended me in the chatbox a couple of times I was shocked when I figured out he was a fan of hers. (Y)


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I was all aboard the bandwagon when she was on NXT. When I saw her hug Hornswoggle..and :datass










If y'all were on the train before that, then alright. If not, I been there since day one too!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I knew about her since the season started, but wasn't a super fan until the match she had against Naomi. At that point I started watching her matches from before that and then doing research, and boom, became a mark. I was all about Naomi at first.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

obby said:


> love love love that gif
> 
> personally think AJ is hella underrated looks wise. lots of people here say she looks like she's 15, I kinda see it but not really


I've seen carvings on bus-shelters and park benches that would make you reconsider. I've seen attack ships on fire off the shores of Orion.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

This picture will change your life forever


Spoiler


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

DualShock said:


> This picture will change your life forever
> 
> 
> Spoiler


OMG nudity! BAN! :kobe2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

GOAT theme:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well it's 1am on the 21st of December, 2012. No nuclear explosions. No comet strikes. No tsunamis. No earthquake.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

...and the sun is actually shining!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> Well it's 1am on the 21st of December, 2012. No nuclear explosions. No comet strikes. No tsunamis. No earthquake.


Aaaaaaand you're online? WOW...


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Imagine how many people are going to commit suicide in the coming few days, simply because they believe the world will really end.

On a related note: Imagine how much higher the world's average IQ will be come January.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

It's still 20th dec where I live. That's a loophole I never figured. 21 dec according to which country?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

CloverElf said:


> Aaaaaaand you're online? WOW...


Yup. Had to se dat Europa draw :terry



HitMark said:


> It's still 20th dec where I live. That's a loophole I never figured. 21 dec according to which country?


Fiji, Pacific Islands, New Zealand, Norfolk Island, Australia :kobe3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CloverElf said:


> Aaaaaaand you're online? WOW...


Yeah he is a soccer fan so has been watching chelsea get a flukely draw in europe like always :side: 

Well also I have just made the easiest £20 of my life


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> OMG nudity! BAN! :kobe2


It's a zebra
Posting naked animals is allowed


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

DualShock said:


> It's a zebra
> Posting naked animals is allowed


You said that gif would change my life, I should have known you'd only swerve me in the end, Russo.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well if the work ends in between 4pm-10:15pm english time I will die in Mcdonalds. If that happens FUCK YOU GOD WHO MAY OR MAY NOT EXIST!!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

...

















...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Samoon sucks big time.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

What if the entire day passes just like every other day and suddenly in the evening, BAM! everything explodes? :russo


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Hmm this thread needs more boobs. It's turning into a sausage fest


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

AWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Green repping any pics of tits and ass :bryan


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

There's a section in this forum dedicated to women already.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

I just realized that The Walking Dead was pretty much all downhill from here.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm loving the new season


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

It simply had to get better since the second season. The writers cornered themselves so badly that the only thing that could've saved the situation was a zombie tsunami, which is exactly what happened.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I want to rip somebodies head off. I'm quitting smoking, not even a day and I am already going crazy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys I'm back from my vacation.

Wassssup


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

How many little kids did you force to watch their Christmas Tree burn, BULLY?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ugh... too many kids.. luckily I had copius amounts of alcohol, and various other things. 

Talking of kids, holy shit to that school shooting. wonder who they are going to blame? Video games? Gory movies? The WWE? everyone but the parents and the ridiculous gun laws no doubt.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Da xmas muscle is back in town.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I want to rip somebodies head off. I'm quitting smoking, not even a day and I am already going crazy.


No wonder you seemed cranky towards samoon lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good to see I was missed by some...

Bet there's others who were relieved I was gone though :kane

Good to see this thread still going btw. I was certain it would have reached 20k by now though.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm enjoying this passive aggressive Dunk tbh. :draper


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Ugh... too many kids.. luckily I had copius amounts of alcohol, and various other things.
> 
> Talking of kids, holy shit to that school shooting. wonder who they are going to blame? Video games? Gory movies? The WWE? everyone but the parents and the ridiculous gun laws no doubt.


Well, 10~14 year olds shouldn't play shit like Call of Duty or FPS games as a whole. Not just because it messes with their minds, but they are mostly annoying little pricks in FPS games.



A$AP said:


> I'm enjoying this passive aggressive Dunk tbh. :draper


You and me both. wens


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Good to see I was missed by some...
> 
> Bet there's others who were relieved I was gone though :kane
> 
> Good to see this thread still going btw. I was certain it would have reached 20k by now though.


Been quite quiet last few weeks. Only starting posting again in here a few days ago


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Well, 10~14 year olds shouldn't play shit like Call of Duty or FPS games as a whole. Not just because it messes with their minds, but they are mostly annoying little pricks in FPS games.


.... Yeah. 

10-14 year olds are fucking annoying at the best of times. 

But that's not where the blame should lie. It should be the responsibility of the parent to install morals and shit. Don't let him on the internet or play video games if you think it's damaging. Make sure your shitty kid isn't depressed. Talk to the little cunt. And make sure he doesn't have a gun.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Well apparently his mom took them shooting with her and shit. 
Anger + Mom with a large gun collection = Bad.

I don't think gun control is the main issue though. The media's obsession with every killer is making it very easy for them to off 20 people and make a name for themselves.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Da xmas muscle is back in town.


Love the Jennifer Ellison avatar and signature. Proper dirty Scouser she is.










Thankfully she is fit again though


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Hahaha good god. :jaydamn


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

BIG MOZ


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

EVEN BIGGER BULLY!

How's it going pal?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pretty good actually

Alot of drinking a lot of eating and a lot of sex and drinking was a lot of fun.

Time to get back into. "fuck I'm home" again mode.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I take it you and your boyfriend had a good honeymoon holiday? :troll


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

You were really on a vacation? Didn't you-heard make that up?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome back Bully :kurt


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Where have you been Bully?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Had a little holiday

Had... ugh... christmas obligations.. ya noo

Thank god it's over. Did have fun at times though


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This is for you, B-Man.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh boy rihanna


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

She's a dime.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

GIFS are actually displaying correctly for once.

Maybe it is the apocalypse


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

My parents let me watch violent movies and play violent games, but they made sure to enforce it's just a game and such.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Howd SN0W get humbled?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Since we talking about games, does anyone here play World Of Tanks?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Howd SN0W get humbled?


Bit rough someone with the username "SNOWMAN" to be banned at christmas time.

And this is coming from a grinch


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't usually watch Eastenders tonight but god it felt like a wrestling storyline tonight. Was actually quite tense.

This long ass storyline of "who is Kat sleeping with" which has been going on for god knows how long, since last year I believe, not 100% sure though. Finally ends tonight as we all find out who did it. So her husband goes to the pub which he owns and the three suspects are in there (3 brothers), the phone rings and it's one who is getting married tomorrow and he starts to attack him, his wife shows up..

..it's not him. She points at the guy it is (who we all knew anyway) and fuck me, Vince Russo swerve if I ever fucking saw one, I was laughing afterwards. Eastenders, fucking dogshit all year until abotu Christmas time when it comes quite bearable. Sounds like WWE round about Wrestlemania time.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Howd SN0W get humbled?


I explained this a few pages back, I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm fairly sure Sn0w is some kind of hacker thing... or something.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> I explained this a few pages back, I think you'll enjoy it.


Can you tell it again... for old times sake?

P.S. may have to hit you up for a shield sig soon.. it's kinda overdue


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Can you tell it again... for old times sake?
> 
> P.S. may have to hit you up for a shield sig soon.. it's kinda overdue





CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> It started with him submitting a signature in the Roman Reigns request thread in the graphics section that looked like it was a joke attempt. Tenacious C deleted his submission and gave him a warning and said anyone not taking it seriously would get banned from the section. SNOW got all mad and kept editing his post with protests but I don't think Ten C saw them. Before the banning SNOW made a signature for himself with a picture of poop and text saying 'Tenacious Clause's Modding Policy' or some shit. Then he posted a drawing of Tenacious C with the words 'Small Penis' around his crotch area in the BANNER GIVEAWAY THREAD and after Destiny and I had a bit of a laugh, Tenacious banned him. The picture was deleted. One of the other Mods posted it in the chat box yesterday but other than that it's gone.
> 
> I knew he was going to get himself banned once he started doing things to try and get under Tenacious' skin.


.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

:lmao You're right Champ, I did enjoy that.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Can you tell it again... for old times sake?
> 
> P.S. may have to hit you up for a shield sig soon.. it's kinda overdue


I have these two posted up on the GIveaway Thread, if you're interested:















​Nostalgia's name can be swapped for yours, he picked the other one I made specifically for him in his request.



obby said:


> .


Thanks obby.



A$AP said:


> :lmao You're right Champ, I did enjoy that.


Knew you would, a lot of others enjoyed that too in fact some saw SNOW as a hero.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guyz what da haps


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

dem bouncy boobs


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Gotta give Hannah credit, if there's one thing she can do, it's get attention.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She was also successful in teaching me Japanese online.

Maybe if she was my teacher in middle school I wouldn't have jerked around so much


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Surely being around her all day would encourage you to jerk more?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

she's basically a youtube stripper, though. her tits are what make her money.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

man I can look at her all day. whats her youtube anyway? ive seen her before


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

obby said:


> she's basically a youtube stripper, though. her tits are what make her money.


Nothing wrong with that, man. Use what ya got.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> man I can look at her all day. whats her youtube anyway? ive seen her before


Just search "hannah minx" in youtube


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

She looks like she's down for some kinky fun. Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you can watch Hannah minxes video dressed as Elvira and not pitch a tent,

You're gay.

no if's but's or maybes


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> If you can watch Hannah minxes video dressed as Elvira and not pitch a tent,
> 
> You're gay.
> 
> no if's but's or maybes


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Holy shit!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> If you can watch Hannah minxes video dressed as Elvira and not pitch a tent,
> 
> You're gay.
> 
> no if's but's or maybes


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


TehJ I wanted to link this to you when Headliner asked you when you knew you were gay but I forgot which video it was, skip to 1:18:40-ish.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What was the answer?

I'm curious too


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> TehJ I wanted to link this to you when Headliner asked you when you knew you were gay but I forgot which video it was, skip to 1:18:40-ish.


"I just came out like this. GAY!"

I'm stealing that line.

EDIT: Wish I could rep you, but alas, I must spread my gayness around to others. #sadface


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh shit BULLY's back.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Whatever happened to pro-wrestlers wearing make-up? Sting, The Ultimate Warrior, The Road Warriors, Demolition, The Great Muta, etc. Seeing The Boogeyman on the Slammy Award RAW made me think of it. We need a new crazy face-painted guy. Maybe slap some tassels on him too, fuck it. Go straight 80's.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> Holy shit!


The Future.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Was just browsing my photobucket to clean it up and found my summer sig.












Good times.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure what happened to him, last I checked he deleted his youtube account and went M.I.A.

Hopefully he hasn't pulled an Amanda Todd


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao

Who remembers his Youtube video with the fucking music in the background thinking he's running for Prime Minister and shit.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

What would you grade this gif?

http://i.imgflip.com/aggz.gif


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Could I get a 10 for reference?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> No wonder you seemed cranky towards samoon lol.


I think it is also because of this post:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12405211-post836.html


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I googled this Hannah Minx person out of sheer car crash slow down curiosity. Keeping in mind that I don't have a penis -- isn't she annoying? Like, how do you overcome your need to mute her long enough to get the underpants tingles?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Two And A Half Men was so good when it had Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I googled this Hannah Minx person out of sheer car crash slow down curiosity. Keeping in mind that I don't have a penis -- isn't she annoying? Like, how do you overcome your need to mute her long enough to get the underpants tingles?


She's like a walking cliché/stereotype with the anime shit & love of Japanese crap & Cosplay & all that shit but she gets away with it 'cause she is hot as fuck & has big tits. Yeah, she's annoying & her interests are never anything I would care about but I don't think any of that nonsense is why she's popular. She has big pretty eyes & a huge rack where she wears clothes that show huge cleavage, so people will pay attention. It wouldn't matter if she were reading a book, people would watch. As long as the book wasn't in front of her chest.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Asenath said:


> I googled this Hannah Minx person out of sheer car crash slow down curiosity. Keeping in mind that I don't have a penis -- isn't she annoying? Like, how do you overcome your need to mute her long enough to get the underpants tingles?


I did mute her because she was dipping to an annoying level, but the tube comments were funny. But haven't watched her vids in years. I only found her one time because I think she did a vid trying to teach Japanese. Pretty ironic that I would mute her. :lol


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Fair enough


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Huh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

That dumbass Gangnam Style video is going to hit one billion views on YouTube. Pretty much sums this planet up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When I discover time travel i'm going to kill the Gangham style guy's whole family before hes ever born and save us all from that horrible abortion of sound.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I hate that fucking song. That ain't music and sure as fuck ain't art.

Quite fitting that it would reach 1 billion views around the time of the so called "end of the world"


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Not really his fault. How was he supposed to know his little K-Pop comedy song would blow up and become the biggest song of the year?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*YOU'RE WELCOME*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I only actually saw that Gangnam Style thing a few weeks ago. I saw it mentioned in Facebook memes and people doing that dance thing all over the place. I felt a bit left out and like there was a this joke going round the world and I was the only one who didn't get it.

Then I saw it, finally. _Is that fucking it?_ I thought.

And a little bit of my respect for humanity self-immolated in front of me.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's how I felt too. I was just left scratching my head. I always could see the beauty in some of the other phenomenon's like "The chicken dance" " the macarena" "the ymca" but I just don't get it. ...Maybe I'm getting old too dunno.

It saddens me even more that garbage like this could get so much exposure but so much great music by struggling ARTISTS who actually have something to say, in their chosen field get almost no exposure at all. The new Alice in chains for example


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

FTFY










Best in the World!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Was very impressed by the new AiC. I know they were always all about Jerry but I was still a big Layne fan in my youth, so I struggled to get myself interested in them with the new guy. Caught them live a couple of years ago though and they were fucking brilliant.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I prefer Cantrell's solo stuff in all honesty. Degradation trip>>>>>Black gives way to blue, imo.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I was 20 years old when Layne died & I still took it really badly. Alice in Chains were a big part of my teenage years. The biggest musically, actually. I haven't listened to any of their new stuff & I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

So the Mayans turned out to be better trolls than Chris Jericho. :kane


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> So the Mayans turned out to be better trolls than Chris Jericho. :kane


The Mayans never said the world was ending...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

No end of the world?
At least the kids now can enjoy winter


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I prefer Gangrel style myself.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DualShock said:


> No end of the world?
> At least the kids now can enjoy winter


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

re: Gangnam Style

Having to watch a school 'talent' show, and every 2nd song danced to was that fucking Gangnam style. You have to sit there and act interested/impressed, but fuck, one playing was enough.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I was 20 years old when Layne died & I still took it really badly. Alice in Chains were a big part of my teenage years. The biggest musically, actually. I haven't listened to any of their new stuff & I don't think I ever will.


Yeah, it broke me up too. The only lyrics he ever wrote for AiC were usually about heroin addiction. He had the Wake Up song with Mad Season, and he still couldn't get himself out of it.

The most predictable rock star death there's ever been. He did well to survive as long as he did. 

I used to wear my hair like his when I was a teenager/twenty-something.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

:-D

19000

edit: awww man ... lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


This can only end in nuclear warfare.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

When you read 'Everybody Loves Our Town', they go into graphic detail of Layne in his last days. It's quite sad and pathetic really. The guy is still my favourite all-time vocalist though, and the new AIC track is decent, but Cantrell should've continued doing his solo stuff. 'Degradation Trip' was fucking immense!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone else find it much easier to use this forum on mobile? Verticalsports app. Its so much faster


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What is this?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> That's how I felt too. I was just left scratching my head. I always could see the beauty in some of the other phenomenon's like "The chicken dance" " the macarena" "the ymca" but I just don't get it. ...Maybe I'm getting old too dunno.
> 
> It saddens me even more that garbage like this could get so much exposure but so much great music by struggling ARTISTS who actually have something to say, in their chosen field get almost no exposure at all. The new Alice in chains for example


It's because you geeks are old and grumpy.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Has TripleG ever explained why he wears sunglasses on his indoors Youtube videos?

His current video is him outside and he isn't wearing sunglasses.

DA FUQ, LAD?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> What is this?


Its LORD HENTAI!

dont know what hentai is? google it


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

DON'T GOOGLE IT!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Who the fuck doesn't know what hentai is in 2012?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

obby said:


> Who the fuck doesn't know what hentai is in 2012?


TehJerichoFan :kurt


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Like, 80% of the time, when someone replies with just a .gif, especially if it's from tumblr, it doesn't show up at all. I don't know if that's just me, a forum problem, or what.

Also, because of the holidays & the tapings of shows & shit, it doesn't feel like there's any wrestling until the Tokyo Dome show & RAW on the 7th. Hopefully some news comes out or something or it's going to be a pretty boring couple of weeks!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> TehJerichoFan :kurt


I know what hentai is. unk2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

:bateman


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

New one tho


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Also, because of the holidays & the tapings of shows & shit, it doesn't feel like there's any wrestling until the Tokyo Dome show & RAW on the 7th. Hopefully some news comes out or something or it's going to be a pretty boring couple of weeks!


That suits me just fine. I'm currently rewatching/catching up RAW + PPV's 2004 so I'll have more time for that.
Damn, Eugene was over as hell.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Damn, Eugene was over as hell.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Brock should let his hair grow and keep the beard. He'd look even more badass


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The masturbation over Dean Ambrose around here is fucking astonishing. Case in point: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/648060-who-your-favourite-newcomer-so-far.html

What the fuck has Ambrose done AT ALL since showing up on RAW? He's in the Shield. That's it. He's done some beatdowns, some promos & the TLC match. Same as both Reigns & Rollins. How is he standing out more than the other two? Let alone more so than Cesaro or Sandow? It doesn't make any sense to me whatsoever. Are people just being mother-fucking marks or what? Goddamn.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I think it's just the little glimpes at his potential to be greatness. Promo time and mannerisms, the way he talks, facial expressions and shit. He can be a good seller too judging from TLC where he sort of flopped magestically. Im no ambrose meatrider but its just those little things that people are liking. He hasnt done that much to recieve such praise I do agree though


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why did MrMeki get banned?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I know what hentai is. unk2


And you still didn't get that joke unk2


Just watched the Self Destruction Of The Ultimate Warrior doc. That guy was seriously a poop chute.

Btw there are quite a lot of docs up on Dailymotion. Will be watching the Bret/Shawn - Greatest Rivalries one tomorrow.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Frankly I find Ambrose to be extremely awkward as a promoist. He doesn't come across as a "sick guy", he comes across as a guy trying too hard not to read off of the script he was given.

Haven't seen many in-ring performances though. Maybe that'll re-shape a few things.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> The masturbation over Dean Ambrose around here is fucking astonishing. Case in point: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/648060-who-your-favourite-newcomer-so-far.html
> 
> What the fuck has Ambrose done AT ALL since showing up on RAW? He's in the Shield. That's it. He's done some beatdowns, some promos & the TLC match. Same as both Reigns & Rollins. How is he standing out more than the other two? Let alone more so than Cesaro or Sandow? It doesn't make any sense to me whatsoever. Are people just being mother-fucking marks or what? Goddamn.


This

That's like saying 2 years ago that Michael Tarver or David Otunga are the shit because they rule with 5 other guys as Nexus


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sup people?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Fucking apartment is pissing me off & the goddamn land lady & maintenance man, neither one, seem to give a fuck when I complain about problems. 

I work nights. I work 12-hour shifts from 6 P.M. to 6 A.M. So I sleep through the day on days I have to work. That doesn't stop the maintenance man from beating on shit with a hammer right on the other side of the wall where my bed is at. I asked him to stop, because they're trying to get the apartment next door fixed-up before renting it to a new tenant since the last one moved out, & I wanted to see if we could somehow get on the same page timewise. I just asked if he could do it at a different time, so he doesn't keep me awake. I was told it would take three days, total, to finish what they were doing. It's now the third WEEK & after agreeing to move it to the end of his list (4 P.M.) instead of the beginning of his list (8 A.M.) I am still getting woke up each morning by hammering, drilling or whatever the fuck the pipe work beating today was.

Whenever I do laundry, there's apparently a sewage problem in the complex too, despite having city water. So my apartment when I do laundry stinks like shit. The clothes are still clean by the apartment smells like the shit factory. I told the maintenance man & land lady about it & he told me to pour water down the drain in the water heater closet & she told me to tell him. WTF!? I have been complaining about this problem for MONTHS. So now I have to go to a laundromat, despite owning a washer & dryer, over this shit. 

Now, finally, since it's the winter, I had to turn on the heat & I'm having problems with the...I don't even know what the fuck. Smog? Shit is coming through my heat registers & it's makes the whole apartment smell like smoke. If feels like someone sprayed hairspray in my throat & it just never goes away. 

Still under lease & my rent keeps going up but I already told the landlady that as soon as my contract is up I'm leaving. Unacceptable bullshit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Still under lease & my rent keeps going up but I already told the landlady that as soon as my contract is up I'm leaving. Unacceptable bullshit.


Yep, sounds awfully shitty. I think you should definitely




























Walk-Out.























Fuck you.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I see what you did there :lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Walk-Out.


I don't know why you threw in the "fuck you" part but it really put it over the top. :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I like to think one step ahead.

Also, because it's a send-off of these EXCELLENT clips from Snuff Box:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The Big Show's giant chair is fucking hilarious. I was going to watch Smackdown tonight, since I have nothing going on, but I forgot that it was live on Tuesday. So it's just a re-run of that. 

Alright, so I'm going to watch NJPW instead, since I'm still a show behind. Want to get caught-up before the Tokyo Dome show anyway.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It was quite enjoyable tbh. Found it a lot better to watch then Raw.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DualShock said:


> This
> 
> That's like saying 2 years ago that Michael Tarver or David Otunga are the shit because they rule with 5 other guys as Nexus


Tarver was the shit, though. I fucking miss him 

Difference between Nexus and Shield is that the Nexus actually all had chances to talk, and all got promo time. The Shield just randomly attack people, next to nothing about them has actually been revealed.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, I watched it live. It was a good show. I just completely forgot about it already.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm gonna watch Final Battle tomorrow.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

its 3am here and i cant sleep. my mother came over because my grandparents sleep at my mothers\sisters appartment. My mother goes to sleep early so we went to bed 8 hours ago and its enough for me. we slleep in the same room so i cant do anything now because she would wake up. so i´m just writing this shitty message from my 3Ds to waste some time. interesting, isn´t it, now i´m gonna stare at walls for 4 hours.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Why dont you sleep?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Only 1 room in your house?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I know you guys don't like rap, but check out this song. I have been listening to this for a while. So legit.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What you been up to, chapo? I started watching kenan and kel, it's funny as fuck. I never seen it up intil last week lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, I ain't seen Kenan & Kel in nearly 10 years.



But shit, I just been recording music like crazy. Now, I got writer's block.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol yeah ***** K&K is the shit. It's still fresh to me. I would love to hear some new cuts from you. What's up?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Serious about the music game? Good to know. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Deandre Cole said:


> But shit, I just been recording music like crazy. Now, I got writer's block.


Oh yeah? You writing some country music, or rock eh? You have any new riffs that you're particular fond of that you came up with? What instruments ya play?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol yeah ***** K&K is the shit. It's still fresh to me. I would love to hear some new cuts from you. What's up?


http://www.sendspace.com/file/m60sxb


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That's you? for real? Got a young dro vibe. (Y)


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Shit, I'm sorry. I got my fucking name-changed posters wrong.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> Only 1 room in your house?


yep, and a small bathroom and smaller kitchen. ^^ I managed to sleep an hour now lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I still don't understand why you can't go to sleep.

You snort coke or something?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I need a new game, or book or something to kill downtime other than this forum!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> I still don't understand why you can't go to sleep.
> 
> You snort coke or something?


xD Nope, I slept 6 1/2 hours and that´s enough. I can´t sleep 12 hours or something like her.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> its 3am here and i cant sleep. my mother came over because my grandparents sleep at my mothers\sisters appartment. My mother goes to sleep early so we went to bed 8 hours ago and its enough for me. we slleep in the same room so i cant do anything now because she would wake up. so i´m just writing this shitty message from my 3Ds to waste some time. interesting, isn´t it, now i´m gonna stare at walls for 4 hours.


:lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Santa Jerk.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So I finally decided to buy a membership.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Changing my name to Wrestlemaniac.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

What about a marky name like UnDashing or Dashing101?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How about SmokeAndMirrors?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

my opinion...I like it tbh. But go with what you like for sure. Anyways, it's not like it will be the last time you can ever change your name, so no biggie.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I'm gonna stick with that tbh.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Smokeandmirrors sounds cool!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What 'bout you then Dunk? Gonna buy a membership?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

In January! Birthday gif, cant wait.

The chat box, is it cool?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's kind of dead right now tbh.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been toying with the idea of buying a membership, but I have to be faithful to my name.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Talk about feeling blah. Damn. Holidays might actually be making things worse.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Chatbox is about 60% sports chat. When it isn't (or rather, when Cal shows up), it's pretty fun banter.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't we have rich members here? Just buy my a premium for christmas xD


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Froot how long do they usually take to actually change your name?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

About an hour to a day. Depends who's online at the time.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/648121-how-get-more-rep-points.html

:lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Think I'm gonna red rep him :lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> I'm one of the best if not the best poster on this forum and look at my rep...


:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

For one second I thought Karla showed off her massive bush down there in your sig, WAGG. :side:

Anyway, nice to see you finally got a premium, Andy. That name was a bit crappy to be honest :lol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I gave it red 8*D


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

A name like Boygirl has to be a rejoining troll.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How about changing your username Andy?

edit: nevermind, didn't check the last pages.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> For one second I thought Karla showed off her massive bush down there in your sig, WAGG. :side:
> 
> Anyway, nice to see you finally got a premium, Andy. That name was a bit crappy to be honest :lol


I was HUGE Anderson mark back when I first joined, now not so much.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I think he should take up commentary if he finds himself retiring soon, given it's apparent his mouth is his most valuable asset.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot said:


> I think he should take up commentary if he finds himself retiring soon, given it's apparent his mouth is his most valuable asset.


Well that could be taken the wrong way :side:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*snorts*_


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How do I make a Gif my avatar and have it move? It is just coming out as a still image atm.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Well that could be taken the wrong way :side:


:vince2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> How do I make a Gif my avatar and have it move? It is just coming out as a still image atm.


It can't be over 120 000 kb and the size has to be, fuck, can't remember, but it says it where you are about to change it. If you see the VIP section, you could just request one in the wrestling gif thread that's stickied, and someone can help you out.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I did do that earlier.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, and let em know if you want it sig sized or Avy sized.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Your other user name was better imo.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You look new :-D


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the new name better, though I wouldn't like to have a username that refelect a specific wrestler. One character change and you could end up seriously regretting it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I know, but I can always change it in a few months anyway.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I've decided to start watching TNA again starting this week. Is it any good atm?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not as good as the Summer. That was just amazing. But it's still a good show most of the time.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

What exactly are the storylines that are going on over there right now?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I told you, that we could fly. 'Cause we all have wings. But some of us, don't know why.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Tonight I am getting drunk (in case I start posting like a retard later). I will be playing Tekken tag 2 online with my mate though, so no worries! 

Any of you bought TTT2 ?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just realized how close this thread is to 20,000!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Nah. Fell out of love for 2D fighting games when I embraced the wrestling game genre, starting with SmackDown vs. Raw 2009. Still have no idea why I wasted about a tenner on downloading Tekken 2 on PSN in 2010. Maybe just a fictional bragging right to have all the games in the series that I never got around to completing. All I was missing was the first one, third one and now TTT2.

Loved the original TTT though. One of the largest rosters I had ever seen in a fighting game for its time (unless MUGEN came before that)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So tired right now


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

If a 3DS is realistically a portable N64, why can't they make a wrestling with a No Mercy engine?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I played some Pac-Man today. It made me feel really old.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Watching Family Guy lol

"Hey baby, how would you like to take a gander at some Adam West penis?" :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I just got fucked up whilst playing Monopoly, fucking hotel making me go bankrupt :side:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Gotta stay away from Boardwalk until the last stretch. It's key.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Froot said:


> Nah. Fell out of love for 2D fighting games when I embraced the wrestling game genre, starting with SmackDown vs. Raw 2009. Still have no idea why I wasted about a tenner on downloading Tekken 2 on PSN in 2010. Maybe just a fictional bragging right to have all the games in the series that I never got around to completing. All I was missing was the first one, third one and now TTT2.
> 
> Loved the original TTT though. One of the largest rosters I had ever seen in a fighting game for its time (unless MUGEN came before that)


If you loved the original TTT than you will have a blast playing this one. Over 55 playable characters and you can costumize them. Endings for everyone, and they are all worth it. It's the best game yet (fight wise)

I can't wait to get wwe13, is it worth it? 

By the way add me on psn : duncanzp


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm getting WWE '13 on Christmas Dunk.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

give me your psn account! I think I only have RS and Mozza.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Xbox I'm afraid.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

WHHYYYYYYY!!!! xD


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

WWE '13 is indeed worth a buy.

And my PSN = FearMyWrath24 (the result of being a Devil Jin fan and 12 years old when making your account)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Who are your current champions?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Fucked if I know. I never use Universe. Majority of my time is invested in online mode.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I just got fucked up whilst playing Monopoly, fucking hotel making me go bankrupt :side:


The secret to Monopoly is to never play one-on-one. Then exploit the fact that there's more than one opponent & that each person wants to win.

When you're half-way into the game, & everyone already has some property & are trying to complete monopolies so that they can start building houses, attempt a trade to finish the first monopoly. If the person you're trying to trade with says no, tell him that if he doesn't trade you the piece, you will sell every single piece of property that you own to the other guy for $1. He either trades you the property, or loses.



Spoiler: NERD



I have played in a Monopoly tournament at GenCon before. :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> give me your psn account! I think I only have RS and Mozza.


Ahhh so you'reeeeee duncanzp!! 

I've been wondering who that was on here but didn't to send a message an ask!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

My name is Duncan!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Froot said:


> WWE '13 is indeed worth a buy.
> 
> And my PSN = FearMyWrath24 (the result of being a Devil Jin fan and 12 years old when making your account)


added!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> My name is Duncan!


I can't believe it never crossed my mind!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The Eagles, The Beatles/Lennon, Metallica, Def Leppard, Black Sabbath (Ozzy), AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd...there are a lot of fucking bands not available on Spotify. Mother-fuckers.

Ozzy Osbourne solo stuff is there. Dio era Sabbath is there. But Ozzy Black Sabbath isn't. Random.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

ColdFishSono @Dunk.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone have Xbox Live and want to play MW3 or something?


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope for the day the mods go like, "Yeah, this thread has got to GO."


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

omg WOM :mark: :mark: :mark:

What's up? :3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wave Of Mutilation said:


> I hope for the day the mods go like, "Yeah, this thread has got to GO."


And we will then make jobbers thread number 2 :mark:


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey, bro. Nothing much. Bored as fuck.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wave Of Mutilation said:


> I hope for the day the mods go like, "Yeah, this thread has got to GO."












NO.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

You jobbers couldn't make a second thread and get it to be as popular as this one.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Wave Of Mutilation said:


> You jobbers couldn't make a second thread and get it to be as popular as this one.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wave Of Mutilation said:


> You jobbers couldn't make a second thread and get it to be as popular as this one.


And you know why? It's because we were part of this one and would never want to overshadow the greatness of this thread.  

Do you have a problem with this thread?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The sequel just wouldn't be as good. I mean this thread is home and I don't see us pulling a Godfather II in this bitch.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Wave Of Mutilation said:


> You jobbers couldn't make a second thread and get it to be as popular as this one.


You joined in 2011.

You are a jobber also.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ONIFClaus said:


> You joined in 2011.
> 
> You are a jobber also.


You joined in 2010. Does that make you not?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> You joined in 2010. Does that make you not?


Seeing you post a bit in this thread, sometimes forget you joined in 2009. lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Screw all of you who want this thread closed. I've posted in it since it was made, it has a whole bunch of memories and nostalgia; and half of the legendary (in a bad way) stuff in the OP, I did it (along with the awesome work of Dunk . I don't want it to close yet, this is the Ric Flair of WF :flair

It's still pretty damn good, even though it's far, far from being as great as it was in the first 1000 replies


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol I basically only post in this thread. If it get closed I will be upset.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

good times.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

jingle_SWAG said:


> Seeing you post a bit in this thread, sometimes forget you joined in 2009. lol


I interpret this thread as a pseudo chatbox, seeing as I don't have a membership


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This thread is like Kobe Bryant in a Colorado hotel room. :kobe


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen, we apologize for the remarks made earlier by Crimson 3:16™. We understand that they may have been considered offensive by some. Also, did you know that the WWE app is FREE?

:cole3:cole3:cole3:cole3:cole3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> I interpret this thread as a pseudo chatbox, seeing as I don't have a membership


after all the rough in the early going, it pretty much became that.



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> This thread is like Kobe Bryant in a Colorado hotel room. :kobe


:rock4


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> This thread is like Kobe Bryant in a Colorado hotel room. :kobe


or WAGG at a preschool.



jingle_SWAG said:


> :rock4


unk2


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

obby said:


> You joined in 2010. Does that make you not?


Well the OP did say 2011 and 2012ers so technically no...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ONIFClaus said:


> Well the OP did say 2011 and 2012ers so technically no...


2010 brotha represent. :lol


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

jingle_SWAG said:


> 2010 brotha represent. :lol


Haha. I mean I guess I'm not a jobber, I'm a cruiserweight lmfao.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Sin Cara turned 30 today. I find that very...odd, for some reason.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

As a sports fan, I have had a very good year this year. The Yankees went to the ALCS. The Packers won their division & are going to the playoffs. Notre Dame is undefeated & playing for the national title. Regardless of how Notre Dame & Green Bay wind-up, I can't complain.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sup with your blog Walk-In? No recent updates?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm half-way through a new entry, actually. Just haven't finished writing it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll check it out when I see it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It's about the WWE Hall of Fame.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

damn, not a big fan of the HOF tbh, but I'll still check it out when I see it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Your previous articles were quite good btw. (Y)


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Every pro-wrestling fan that has never seen this episode of Space Ghost Coast-to-Coast needs to watch it.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdxh1q_space-ghost-c2c-54-piledriver_shortfilms#.UNa0T3fDGvg


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I have decided that as of January 1st I will change my avy every single day of the year. It shall be epic in scale.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You plan on coming on here every day then Walls?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I will have to, obviously.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> As a sports fan, I have had a very good year this year. The Yankees went to the ALCS. The Packers won their division & are going to the playoffs. Notre Dame is undefeated & playing for the national title. Regardless of how Notre Dame & Green Bay wind-up, I can't complain.


Mine was decent. Tigers went to world series, Michigan won the sugar bowl (technically this year), Lions doing pretty bad, No Red Wings which sucks, and let's not even talk about the Pistons.

Yeah, decent was an overstatement.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My sport year was mixed. Crusaders reached the Super Rugby Prelim finals. Wests Tigers didn't make the NRL playoffs. Chelsea won the UEFA Champions League and English FA Cup. Other teams had respectable seasons, minus GWS in the AFL who finished last :/


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Just watched an entire episode of Impact after almost a year. Not bad. bama


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Being an Arsenal fan my year of sport has been the standard disappointment that it is every year.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Just watched an entire episode of Impact after almost a year. Not bad. bama


You seriously need to watch the shows from this past Summer.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cool Runnigns on TV? Damn I love this film.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

balance.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> You seriously need to watch the shows from this past Summer.


I'll try to if time permits.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Why are there so many fucking foreigners on this site? Is this site not based in the U.S.? I have never in my life seen so many Europeans & soccer fans!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You guys like the new sig? The people in the graphics section are brilliant.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Fuck cleaning the house because family is coming over, vacuuming 3 floors, setting up a guest bedroom, and having to like demolish my room and start over with it since it's so dirty. This sucks.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Why are there so many fucking foreigners on this site? Is this site not based in the U.S.? I have never in my life seen so many Europeans & soccer fans!


I'M COMING TO TERK YER JERBBBB


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

ONIFClaus said:


> Fuck cleaning the house because family is coming over, vacuuming 3 floors, setting up a guest bedroom, and having to like demolish my room and start over with it since it's so dirty. This sucks.


And you get to do it all again after they leave!

(this is why you never host for the holidays)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> You guys like the new sig? The people in the graphics section are brilliant.


Why don't you center it? Looks awesome


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

GOAT song :austin


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone here able to resize this to avatar size? 










Having no luck getting an avatar Gif in the Gif thread.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

KNOW IM GUNNA BE OKAYY

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHEEEAAHEEEHEEHEEEEAH

ITS A PARTY IN THE USA


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*^DUANE!!!!!!!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

BOW.

ALL OF YOU.

THAT BOY MAN BEAST WILL END YOUR LIFE IN THIS UNIVERSE, AND THEN HAVE TENSE INTERCOURSE WITH IT.

*ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-DUANE.*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The Power Glove, for Nintendo, was probably the worst video game accessory ever but man, Nintendo did one hell of a job marketing the fuck out of it. It was pretty damn popular, even having a huge cameo in the movie The Wizard with Fred Savage. One of the worst things I ever owned growing up as it didn't work at all & was a total waste of money. I remember the commercial showing a kid doing a jumping uppercut with the Glove while playing Mike Tyson's Punch Out & I thought that was pretty damn cool. Turns out, you couldn't punch with the Glove at all. After awhile, when you realized it didn't work, you ended up trying to use the generic controller on the Glove instead...and eventually just unhooked it & played with a normal controller again (or the NES Advantage because that accessory was actually boss as fuck).

That being said, I saw this today & I felt both nostalgic & almost happy to be able to say that I owned that piece of shit at one time just so I get the reference.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Duane is probably the GOAT. Probably.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao the power glove :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's a commercial to make you fuckers feel old:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Anyone here able to resize this to avatar size?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here ya go mate






> http://i49.tinypic.com/5bwoqf.gif


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

"Nintendo controls 80% of the video game market."

God damn. They've slipped big time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Still saying it's too big :L


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad Santa is on tonight. One of my favourite Christmas films. Kills me everytime!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jobbers, I need your help.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/648258-christmas-playlist-suggestions.html


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So much fuckery going on in Rants these last two days :no:


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone else just had their twitter timeline blow up with child porn accounts? I feel genuinely sick.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't have a Twitter.

But what the fuck?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Um..no I haven't.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I don't have a Twitter.
> 
> But what the fuck?


I know right, a pretty well known twitter user who has 300,000+ followers just tweeted out a child porn account and told people to report it but apparently there's more than just one floating around.

EDIT: I should probably have rephrased that not actual pictures but just the general topic is these accounts.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Pretty sick shit.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

The thing that sickens me is apparently the account has 600+ followers and has posted over 40 pictures and it has taken someone well known to bring it up for anyone to actually do anything about it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I kinda check twitter offline sometimes, and that is to view what Jack Swagger and AJ Lee have to say.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh jesus fuck. Just seen that account posted now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I suggest people don't search for the Twitter account, somebody posted the link on mine and my stomach dropped. 

Absolutely gut wrenching.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Raging Eboue said:


> The thing that sickens me is apparently the account has 600+ followers and has posted over 40 pictures and it has taken someone well known to bring it up for anyone to actually do anything about it.


What's the account's name, dumbass?


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> What's the account's name, dumbass?


I knew you were stupid as fuck but I didn't think you could be this retarded, why would I promote it?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

HEELKris you're a fucking weirdo.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Raging Eboue said:


> I knew you were stupid as fuck but I didn't think you could be this retarded, why would I promote it?


Why are you insulting me? And too late, already found the account. I'm saving the pics (fucking disgusting) on my computer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm good. Do you follow a lot of peeps?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Why are you insulting me? And too late, already found the account. I'm saving the pics (fucking disgusting) on my computer


You insulted him first :lmao


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> Why are you insulting me? And too late, already found the account. I'm saving the pics (fucking disgusting) on my computer


Because you called me a dumbass maybe? and why the fuck would you save them, well done you're now in possession of child porn you sick freak.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> Why are you insulting me? And too late, already found the account. I'm saving the pics (fucking disgusting) on my computer


:no:


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Samoon said:


> You insulted him first :lmao


Because he randomly started talking about an account without telling its name


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Raging Eboue said:


> Because you called me a dumbass maybe? and why the fuck would you save them, well done you're now in possession of child porn you sick freak.


it's not for me, you idiot!


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

HEELKris said:


> Because he randomly started talking about an account without telling its name


I did that on purpose, I'm hardly going to promote it am I?

Even if you're trying to report the person doing it you're going the wrong way about it, just report the twitter account by saving them you could get yourself into some real trouble.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HEELKris said:


> Because he randomly started talking about an account without telling its name


He wasn't trying to put it out there, he was just asking if anyone was experiencing the same problem.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Always knew HEELKris was a wrongun.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

All his tweets are gone


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sure they'll all be saved on a database or something, I can't see the person who is controlling the account getting away with it now it's actually trending.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

#1 trend worldwide nonetheless.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Horrified doesn't cover it. What the fuck is with Twitter allowing that account to be created in the first place.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ikr. People get banned for trivial shit. But then this kind of crap is still up.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Well I'm fucked


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Well I'm fucked


You are a freak.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Apparently the account is down now.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

shit i think the cops are after me


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> shit i think the cops are after me


Nonsense. You are clearly underage too.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Is HeelKris on a crack binge or something?

Because he's be acting REAL weird lately.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> Is HeelKris on a crack binge or something?
> 
> Because he's be acting REAL weird lately.


Do you plan to change your user name anytime soon?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

It's like that one day _whur he wuhz spehling like dis_ and kept talking about how his head hurt in every single post he made.

What a strange little shithead.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> Is HeelKris on a crack binge or something?
> 
> Because he's be acting REAL weird lately.


Lately? 










Kid was born weird.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Do you plan to change your user name anytime soon?


I can't for about 2 more months.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> I can't for about 2 more months.


You have to keep the name for over 2 months before changing it? What about the people changing it into christmas names?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

IDK, I thought the rule was you could only get a name change every 3 months.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think an Admin said that they can change their names after Christmas.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Samoon said:


> I think an Admin said that they can change their names after Christmas.


Yeah, most likely back to what it was before. But it's gonna be quite a bit of name changes, so probably might have a couple of data base errors for a bit, maybe.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe what I have witnessed in the past hour. I've been sick.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm all for resolving these issues on Twitter, but innocent people are being reported now.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

what's going on?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

obby said:


> what's going on?


HeelKris downloaded child porn.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wave Of Mutilation said:


> I'm all for resolving these issues on Twitter, but innocent people are being reported now.


I think some people are having "banter" with mates and tagging them in tweets and saying "@??? also has child porn" etc for a joke but people are really jumping on them etc. Quite pathetic really.

I am all for the "Twitter community" getting together and getting rid of the sick disgusting pricks but when innocent people are getting targeted, it's a step too far.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you guys follow a lot of people/have many followers? I haven't had this problem.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't follow many, but some of the ones I do had retweeted to get this one guy banned.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Purple Aki said:


> HeelKris downloaded child porn.


why


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

What a tool. :no:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

obby said:


> why


Fuck knows, he said it was for somebody else.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Deandre Cole said:


>


:lmao absolutely wonderful.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


>


Dude in the shopping cart :lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm back for a bit. What's been happening?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HeelKris did a rant about rep and apparently downloaded child porn in the aftermath.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

He might as well log out for good. And quit using the internet, too.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

obby said:


> HeelKris did a rant about rep and apparently downloaded child porn in the aftermath.


oh boy


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So HeelKris is a pedophile that admitted to having child pornography on his computer & he's not perma-banned yet why exactly?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You can't ban all of the bad posters now. It will be boring.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

He should be banned from life for that shit.

Even if he was joking, that's nothing to joke about. Fucking Chester.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I say we call the cops on him and send them screenshots of the comments. :rogan


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope he doesn't live by a elementary school.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope somebody wearing a pair of Timberlands kick him in his dick.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well the thing is for all we know he might be 14, or maybe even 12, what happens if he is?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've seen him in a video. Creepy looking fuck if I've ever seen one.

This shit doesn't really surprise me at all TBH


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Somebody should still kick him in his dick, just for being fucking retarded.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> I hope somebody wearing a pair of Timberlands kick him in his dick.


Seriously. He'll think twice before fuckibg around with children.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> I've seen him in a video. Creepy looking fuck if I've ever seen one.
> 
> This shit doesn't really surprise me at all TBH


link?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

His account has been banned from youtube for "This account has been suspended due to multiple or severe violations of YouTube's policy prohibiting hate speech."


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, so he racist too?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Well the thing is for all we know he might be 14, or maybe even 12, what happens if he is?


He'd still be in possesion of kiddie porn.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Did he look like this?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

He leaves comments on videos of teenage suicidal kids telling them to kill themselves, called premature babies aliens who should be set on fire and if anybody remembers the video of the little boy with cancer who made the Daniel Bryan video, he left a comment on that saying 'lol he's bald'


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm surprised Headliner hasn't dropped the ban-hammer on him yet. I'm sure he doesn't think that shit is funny either. Like, seriously, who would even joke about such a stupid fucking thing? Then when he gets called out on it, he defends it by saying it was for someone else...STILL ADMITTING TO HAVING CHILD PORN ON HIS COMPUTER.

Just ban his ass. For real.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

HEELkris probably was abused as a kid.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

On another note, WTF is this?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

WTF


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think he wasn't abused enough.

His parents should have slapped some sense into him. He just sounds like a spoilt brat white kid to me.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

He commented and mocked videos of 4 year old kids with mental/physical incapability.

He actually said a baby should be set on fire because he had a disease. Fucking disgusting.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And even worse than all that, he spoilt the ending to a video game on Youtube.

Inexcusable.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't find the "Everything AJ Touches turns to Shit" thread but I'm pretty sure heelkris tried to call anyone that liked AJ a pedophile in that thread. I was trying to find exact quotes for the ultimate irony.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> I think he wasn't abused enough.
> 
> His parents should have slapped some sense into him. He just sounds like a spoilt brat white kid to me.


He will soon meet his moment of truth.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> I can't find the "Everything AJ Touches turns to Shit" thread but I'm pretty sure heelkris tried to call anyone that liked AJ a pedophile in that thread. I was trying to find exact quotes for the ultimate irony.


oh the irony

Also, AJ is hot. Fuck what people say.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I would eat AJ ass out with a spoon :troll


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Who's AJ ass out?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think it's a massive positive for the human race to see someone as generally repugnant and loathesome as HEELKris get so much hatred, not only for being a creepy, whiny, child porn downloading windowlicker nonce, but...wait, yeah just for that really. Lovely stuff.

HEELKris, time to say your final prayers, boy.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

I recall HEELkris complaining about not being given the name of the child porn account earlier in this thread, even insulting the guy who brought up the topic. I was like, "The fuck is wrong with this kid?"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think chopsticks would be more fun.

Go chop suey on that lady.

Spoons are for amateurs.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY, that got me horny.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


>


Holy chocolate starfish. That...:datassMMM!!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NOYK I'll do you a deal. I'll buy you gold membership, but I get to choose your name.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

This I gotta see.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> NOYK I'll do you a deal. I'll buy you gold membership, but I get to choose your name.


.............>_>

You are only going to tell me what the name is when (if) you do that, won't you?

What is it going to be, Peanut Biceps?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> .............>_>
> 
> You are only going to tell me what the name is when (if) you do that, won't you?
> 
> What is it going to be, Peanut Biceps?


I'll request the name change while I'm in your account after I buy the gold membership. 

...nah I'm sure I can come up with something better than that :vince


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

~JoyK


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well nothing in life comes without sacrifice, right?

Bring it one, come at me bro.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay pm your password then log out of your account. and I'll do it will only take five minutes to do.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Metallica was added to Spotify today. Kind of random since I was just bitching about a lot of bands not being on there a day or two ago & specifically name-dropped them. Pretty coincidental!

I don't think I'm going to post anymore until HEELkris is banned though because that shit is not OK & I don't want to be on a forum with a person like that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Done... I'm kinda scared :side:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Me thinks it's time for another one of Seabs' banning polls.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh and /inbeforenoykgetsrenamedcockbreath


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Okay pm your password then log out of your account. and I'll do it will only take five minutes to do.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

(hope I didn't log in too soon, sorry if it was bully..ANYWAY)


<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<

LOOK AT THAT GOLDEN SHINY LITTLE THING :mark:













This requires a celebration. I will even drink alcohol for this glorious moment!

I don't care what the sacrifice shall be. I will take it like a man. :


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Slurp away man. Slurp away. :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

enjoy DAT CHATBOX


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh god, Cockbreath? :lmao


:hmm: guess I'll have to get a fitting avatar when the name change occurs.


In all seriousness, thanks BULLY, really. Thanks mate (Y).


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Link to last change: never
> Current name: NoyK
> Requested name: BULLY'S COCKSLURPER


:ti


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Best ten dollars I ever spent


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

WHAT


... I must find a way to come out of this strong. I shall find a way. I WILL FIND A WAY.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, BULLY is a nice dude.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

NoyK said:


> WHAT
> 
> 
> ... I must find a way to cum out of this shlong. I shall find a way. I WILL FIND A WAY.


*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Third person I've brought gold membership for. (not including myself)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Damn, BULLY is a nice dude.



In a very twisted way -_-

Shit man, I'll have to find a way to have that user for 3 months without looking like a mong... I'll find a plan.

And up yours, A$AP.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

8*D


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

NoyK said:


> In a very twisted way -_-
> 
> Shit man, I'll have to find a way to have that user for 3 months without looking like a mong... I'll find a plan.
> 
> And up yours, A$AP.


Lol you better do it too.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Bully - Name me Bully'sCockSlurper#2 and buy me premium. I'm ready. :kurt

So much for premium :heyman


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

the chatbox regulars MAD that I made NoyK premium :ti


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

screencap it if possible.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The reactions actually made me laugh quite a bit :lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm serious Bully. :hhh


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

When twats like Teazy & WAGG have access to the catbox, NoyK being around isn't so bad.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> When twats like Teazy & WAGG have access to the catbox, NoyK being around isn't so bad.


Dworry' man, I'm not going to act like a bellend. That's long past.

I'll still have to wait 3 months to get my desired name change though. Dangit. I'm never going to the chatbox with the username bully requested. :no:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

To be perfectly honest, post breakdown you haven't been completely insufferable. It's a good start, but a long road ahead. Just don't kiss ass like DualShock


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not trying to change anything, to be frank, I'm just being my normal self and stopped acting like an trolling arse.

The only long road ahead of me is until March 23rd :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was gonna name you forum asskisser... but I changed my mind


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What does NoyK mean anyway?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> I was gonna name you forum asskisser... but I changed my mind


I would much rather prefer that one to be honest...

But there's a person who would suit that username better. 8*D




You_heard? said:


> What does NoyK mean anyway?


Probably nothing, just typed some random letters so it looked like a decent cool-looking username.

My desired name change does have a meaning, which is the one I'll have to wait quite a bit for...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay that's cool. On Urban Dictionary it means "No One You Know" which make sense considering we are on a forum.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh. Not that random of a username anyway then.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

You_heard? said:


> Okay that's cool. On Urban Dictionary it means "No One You Know" which make sense considering we are on a forum.


mind = blown


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A lot of WTF's have taken place. And the only tolerable Aussie in the chatbox is Evo.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

jingle_SWAG said:


> A lot of WTF's have taken place. And the only tolerable Aussie in the chatbox is Evo.


What about me


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I never see you post in the chatbox, but Evo can hold a convo unlike the other brick walls. But I mostly chat in there when people like Cal, Liner, LC, Froot, or CP (because he's always in there) are in there.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I don't chat in there that often. Too laggy for my liking


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Yeah I don't chat in there that often. Too laggy for my liking


That does get annoying sometimes, but mainly when my comp is slow along with the site running slow and filled with a lot of peeps chatting at the same time. Also find it funny how you come back for 2 seconds and people are heavily shitting on Heelkris. :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

obby said:


> mind = blown


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

how long is this fucking thread


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know but after witnessing that gif, I don't know how it'll get better


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HAVE I MADE THIS THREAD BETTER


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NoyK welcome to the club.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Business is starting to pick up. :side:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm literally on the edge of my seat...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't realize you were andersonasshole.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I might make another jobber a gold member in the next week or so. 

... but instead of choosing a name like I did with Noyk I might make some sort of contest, just for lulz


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:sandow2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Worst thread ever.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/648304-wwe-divas-dibs-thread.html


And andersonasshole got premium and a name change?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Count me in BULLY! I would love to see the people reaction when I join the chat box lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hoping Crimson 316 can capture it this time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Deandre Cole said:


> Worst thread ever.
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/648304-wwe-divas-dibs-thread.html
> ...


Yes I did.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> Worst thread ever.
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/648304-wwe-divas-dibs-thread.html
> ...


...still not worse than that wrestling family thread. Still pathetic though


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao Bully did you request that name change with NoyK's account?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

You_heard? said:


>


GOAT post right there


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> :lmao Bully did you request that name change with NoyK's account?


Would I do a thing loik that


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

obby said:


> GOAT post right there


I agree lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> ...still not worse than that wrestling family thread. Still pathetic though


Yeah, you right. That shit was weird as hell.

But this other thread, it's the equivalent of kids in my hood who would see a nice car ride by and yell "bingo", implying they had dibs on that car. Only kids should be calling dibs on something they can't get. Or maybe the guys in that thread are kids.....


Yeah, glad andersonasshole got his premium. IDK why but I felt bad for him when I looked at his sig and he said he wish he could change his name. Maybe it's because it was awkward to have a name related to Mr. Anderson.

I voted for you in the other thread and only you because I really wanted to see you with premium but glad you got it anyway. Christmas came early, ha?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fun fact 

You_heard: posts 451

posts in jobbers thread: 1114


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Deandre Cole said:


> Yeah, you right. That shit was weird as hell.
> 
> But this other thread, it's the equivalent of kids in my hood who would see a nice car ride by and yell "bingo", implying they had dibs on that car. Only kids should be calling dibs on something they can't get. Or maybe the guys in that thread are kids.....
> 
> ...


Yeah it was weird posting with a name showing I'm a fan Mr.Anderson. Which I still am, but nowhere near as much as when I first joined. Thanks for the vote (Y)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mr Kennedy was better because they didn't let him chew gum


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

GUM CHEWING CUNT


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Fun fact
> 
> You_heard: posts 451
> 
> posts in jobbers thread: 1114


Lol yeah my post count is not what it seems. I mostly post here.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So I guess you're not heard in most other sections.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Fun fact
> 
> You_heard: posts 451
> 
> posts in jobbers thread: 1114


Damn. This makes 480 for me.

You_heard smart, he's doing the right thing, unlike me. I always find myself in that special education class known as the General WWE section, with people that ride Austin & Rock's dick so hard, they need a seatbelt.

People can say what they want about this thread but I swear, majority posts in that section are 100 times dumber than nearly anything I've seen posted here by anybody other than HeelKris, acockadickto, Samantha/whatever dudes name was and the occasional drunk poster.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I can see HEELKris being banned and FACEKris debuting on Christmas day with 6 million rep.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:russo


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> Damn. This makes 480 for me.
> 
> You_heard smart, he's doing the right thing, unlike me. I always find myself in that special education class known as the General WWE section, with people that ride Austin & Rock's dick so hard, they need a seatbelt.
> 
> People can say what they want about this thread but I swear, majority posts in that section are 100 times dumber than nearly anything I've seen posted here by anybody other than HeelKris, acockadickto, Samantha/whatever dudes name was and the occasional drunk poster.


At most I lurk in the WWE section but I almost never post there. There's to many bias people there that make me cringe. I might cuss them out and get banned lol. Plus, I don't post much because it's a bitch typing from my gaming system lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao @Noyk's name change, just took that in. Nothing comes free, I guess.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Merry fucking Christmas!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

oh yeah you guys are like seven years ahead of me or something

merry christmas eve


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> I might make another jobber a gold member in the next week or so.
> 
> ... but instead of choosing a name like I did with Noyk I might make some sort of contest, just for lulz


How NasJayz of you, Bully.

BTW, it's officially Xmas in UnZed now. JOY~!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

oops


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

shucky ducky quack quack


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake! I FUCKING MARKED OUT! Give him the premium membership!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> How NasJayz of you, Bully.
> 
> BTW, it's officially Xmas in UnZed now. JOY~!


Only two hours to go here. Should probably go to bed. Missus is coming around to make us a christmas roast tomorrow. And... we are going to get drunk. So the day won't be a total loss


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah snake, after watching AP I finally understand the quotes you displayed. It's very interesting stuff.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm here to stay.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Only two hours to go here. Should probably go to bed. Missus is coming around to make us a christmas roast tomorrow. And... we are going to get drunk. So the day won't be a total loss


I know...

That's awesome. Well trained bitch.

Next year I'm planning on a white Christmas, as in, being in Europe. If the finances work, I'll be in England for 3 weeks over Chrissy and the New Year, and then do a Contiki tour through Europe, and get back to Oz just before Oz Day and Term 1 8*D


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hell yeah. Rants is getting wild lol. Apparently theres a pedophile in our hands, it's HEELkris. And people are turning against DualShock. DAT SWERVE :russo


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Please tell me HEELKris has been banned for that child porn shit?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Raging Eboue said:


> Please tell me HEELKris has been banned for that child porn shit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, he has now


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It seems HEELKris was an Agent of Chaos. I miss him. :kurt


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

HEELkris was a mega heel all right.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Märri krissmäs.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Yeah, he has now


The Administrative staff weren't going to let something like that go. They were probably just asleep/at work so it took longer because they weren't logged on. It was inevitable. Good fucking riddance too.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> I might make another jobber a gold member in the next week or so.
> 
> ... but instead of choosing a name like I did with Noyk I might make some sort of contest, just for lulz


:vince


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> I know...
> 
> That's awesome. Well trained bitch.
> 
> Next year I'm planning on a white Christmas, as in, being in Europe. If the finances work, I'll be in England for 3 weeks over Chrissy and the New Year, and then do a Contiki tour through Europe, and get back to Oz just before Oz Day and Term 1 8*D


Don't go to England if you want a white Xmas (unless it's way up north) because you will be disappointed. It doesn't really snow in the south during December.

Merry Christmas to all of the Aussies, have a good'un.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's up, SonoShion?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Will be going to the stadium for the India/Pakistan t20 match tomorrow, pumped up! :mark:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What the hell is that?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cricket bitch


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> What's up, SonoShion?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wait noyk's name is now going to be bully's cocksluper? Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

lolcricket


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion, I have a sudden urge to vist Florida.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> Cricket bitch


lol i accidentally stepped on one last night


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

It's so hot here in Australia.:frustrate

I envy all the bastards who have Christmas in winter.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, some of us are reciprocally jealous of you.

It was so cold, like 40 degrees yesterday evening, and drizzly.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

^ What country are you from?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What happened to ice edge? Haven't seen him post in a long time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

obby said:


> oh yeah you guys are like seven years ahead of me or something
> 
> merry christmas eve


It's still Xmas Eve here, just saying it because it's around that time.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Noyk you lucky bastard!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Is it you who isn't able to buy a premium membership in your country?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Woahhhhhhhhhhh, you're only smoke and mirrors!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

(Y)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

WOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

WOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

WAOAHAHASOSOOAWAOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You drunk?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

On love, Ando.

On loveeeeee.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

lick a clit, punch a bitch


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would even keep the name "prison pussy boy" for whole year :'-( I decided to stop hating samoon and be jelly of Noyk forever.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I would even keep the name "prison pussy boy" for whole year :'-( I decided to stop hating samoon and be jelly of Noyk forever.


Why you so desperate for it anyway?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I would even keep the name "prison pussy boy" for whole year :'-( I decided to stop hating samoon and be jelly of Noyk forever.


BULLY'S PUSSY BOY


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Moz plz

Btw who are the other two who got free gold from you Bully?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Why you so desperate for it anyway?


Must be portuguese mentality?




BULLY GRINCH said:


> BULLY'S PUSSY BOY


Totally worth it aha


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dunk, Why did I do to make you hate me in the first place?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

obviously an Andy Murray fan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Moz plz


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> obviously an Andy Murray fan



lol


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Dunk, Why did I do to make you hate me in the first place?


You are an hypocrite. When I got banned you said that I probably did something stupid, like it was an usual thing when so far I only been banned for small mistakes, nothing that screams troll. But not just that obviously, as I said I think you are fake and you are always way too passive about everything, you keep yourself in a safe zone that is really annoying.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So... anyone play those Resident Evil Outbreak games? I hear they're quite good.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


>


rton


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> You are an hypocrite. When I got banned you said that I probably did something stupid, like it was an usual thing when so far I only been banned for small mistakes, nothing that screams troll.


I just thought you were banned for something stupid. I don't see anything wrong with thinking that.



> as I said I think you are fake


:lmao 



> and you are always way too passive about everything, you keep yourself in a safe zone that is really annoying.


I don't understand what are you trying to say here. Could you please explain?


Btw how am I a hypocrite?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nadal > Federer.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Only on clay


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Murrary is the best by far guys come on :troll


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/205095-bully-s-cockslurper.html


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What the. He's going to change it before the Rumble, calling it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> Murrary is the best by far guys come on :troll


Yeah at crying and whining. :troll


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> What the. He's going to change it before the Rumble, calling it.


He can't. Has to wait three months :troll


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Samoon said:


> I just thought you were banned for something stupid. I don't see anything wrong with thinking that.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


You are a maggot. I don't need to give you reasons or explain. You are a hypocrite.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

NoyK sucks dick for gold and Die Hard is still the best christmas movie. Did I miss anything else?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> NoyK sucks dick for gold and Die Hard is still the best christmas movie. Did I miss anything else?


yes, you missed me dearly.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> You are a maggot. I don't need to give you reasons or explain. You are a hypocrite.


you are not giving reasons because you can't. you are just posting shit.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

It's true though. The majority of your posts consist of stuff like "Yeah, totally." or "Definitely." or "So true."

Swear at somebody. Call someone out on their shit. State your opinion and tell anybody who opposes to go fuck themselves. Just some personality.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Be a bully


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's an example.

It's the Alim thread. Everyones fucking insulting eachother, arguing, agreeing, disagreeing, calling eachother morons and here comes Samoon with his game changing contribution to the thread:



Samoon said:


> Yeah exactly.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

ASAP. Make a thread.

You know you want to


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cmon guyz 'tis Christmas.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

In time Bully, in time. :draper


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> yes, you missed me dearly.


Sehnsucht versteckt sich wie ein Insekt.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

A$AP said:


> It's true though. The majority of your posts consist of stuff like "Yeah, totally." or "Definitely." or "So true."


Does that make me a hypocrite??

I only post like that in Rant btw.



> Swear at somebody. Call someone out on their shit. State your opinion and tell anybody who opposes to go fuck themselves. Just some personality.


I will take that into consideration.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

WWE section *extra* embarrassing today with gems like 
"Who was better on the microphone, Michael Cole or Vince Russo? "


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

A$AP said:


> WWE section *extra* embarrassing today with gems like
> "Who was better on the microphone, Michael Cole or Vince Russo? "


Not surprising with dullards like WashingtonD roaming the place.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Cmon guyz 'tis Christmas.


Speaking of Christmas, when people would talk about their favorite holiday movie, I'd bring up mine. And when I said it was a version of the Santa story where Santa Claus is orphaned and raised by immortal elemental spirits in a hidden forest, then decides to alleviate the sadness of his fellow mortals by making them simple and handmade gifts -- people act like I might be a bit mental.

I am not. This right here is my favorite Christmas movie ever:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool story bruh. eyton


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I fucking hate christmas.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm hating this Christmas.

why am I in the jobbers thread. I'm a champion.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, the 3 month road to my desired name change has started 

I should change avatar with this username...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Me too. The only one getting a gif from me this year is my nephew. I am broke. Christmas shouldn't be about money at all, but I am a victim of consumerism. 

My sister just gave me 10 euros as a gift, the joy!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY'S COCKSLURPER said:


> Well, the 3 month road to my desired name change has started
> 
> I should change avatar with this username...


I HATE YOUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

BULLY'S COCKSLURPER said:


> Well, the 3 month road to my desired name change has started
> 
> I should change avatar with this username...


Hahahaha!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

There we go! You see, I'm BULLY's pet cock, who likes to slurp ice cream!

...Eh? Eh guys? Doesn't look so bad now right?



...Shit man


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The avatar wasn't in the agreement which means it's there on your own free will which makes me question you...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't ruin it, at least it's not so bad like this...I think :side:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

BULLY'S COCKSLURPER said:


> Don't ruin it, at least it's not so bad like this...I think :side:


Just when I thought you couldn't be any more pathetic, you find a way. Gotta give credit where credit is due, well done BULLY, well done.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

BULLY'S COCKSLURPER said:


> Don't ruin it, at least it's not so bad like this...I think :side:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

God, the Shield discussion thread is 292 pages long.

I hope the Nexus discussion thread was double that back in August 2010, seeing as they were the better stable.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of people overreacting to certain wrestlers, but I think The Shield get as much praise as they deserve.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I despise Christmas music.


That is all.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

^ 
Christmas Tv is worse than the music, same shit every year.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Listen to black Christmas music.

Christmas movies are amazing. 

No need to hate guys. JOY~!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas, guys & gals.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol @ Noyk. Thanks for the laugh, man.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Vex said:


> ^
> Christmas Tv is worse than the music, same shit every year.


Christmas specials are great. At least there is some variety.

Radio stations just play covers of the same song. It gets so annoying.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

TehJerichoFan, who is that crack whore in your avatar?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

obby said:


> God, the Shield discussion thread is 292 pages long.
> 
> I hope the Nexus discussion thread was double that back in August 2010, seeing as they were the better stable.


What? In what way? All 3 members of the shield have the potential to be main eventers where as only 2 (3 if you include Bryan) in Nexus had the potential and one of them has been massively over pushed. Plus shield have been booked much better then Nexus


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> TehJerichoFan, who is that crack whore in your avatar?


Lady Gaga.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Lady Gaga.


Damn.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas my fellow jobbers.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Can somebody fill me in on Dual Shock. I read somebody said everybody was turning on him. What he do wrong?



And it's a Merry Christmas after all. That racist pedophile piece of shit HeelKris has finally been banned. JOY TO THE WORLD!!! 

Now if he can somehow be banned from life, all will be well.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas from the UK. 
:santa


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mclovin it said:


> What? In what way? All 3 members of the shield have the potential to be main eventers where as* only 2 (3 if you include Bryan) in Nexus had the potential* and one of them has been massively over pushed. Plus shield have been booked much better then Nexus












Also, the Nexus were much more entertaining, regardless of the talent involved. They also were booked better and were given time to expand character wise.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas from Fife to all :3

_*hugs*_


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't celebrate Christmas without a Shield thread. :batista3


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas one and all from here in the UK. Have a good one.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas y'all. :


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Happy birthday, Jesus. x


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS YOU WORTHLESS JOBBERS


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

MERRY XMAS TO ALL OF YOU.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Trey Songz is in the new texas chainsaw massacre 3d :mark: the movie is relevant now. 










His death scene is gonna be LOLz


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I wish all the ******* new wave rappers were in a slasher film and they all had premarital sex with each other in the first 30 minutes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, Trey will be the first one to die in that movie.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas! 
:santa


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


>


*



Definitely going to watch.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, Santa better eat dem cookies and milk. Merry Christmas, yo.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Give me three minutes, then I'll say merry Christmas.*


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Watching Jingle All The Way. Its that time of the year again! JOY~!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Have a Holly Jolly.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Mery Christmas everyone!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Merry XMAS and screw WWE. You know what I'm talking about when you heard Meltzers latest WM29 news.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Which is???


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dave pretty much confirmed HHH/Brock, Cena/Rock(c) and Punk/Taker as the main events. Ryback/Show or Randy/Sheamus are the WHC options.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Merry XMAS and screw WWE. You know what I'm talking about when you heard Meltzers latest WM29 news.


What has happened?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

And those matches are bad because....?

Rock/Cena was always going to see a second showing. HHH/Brock as well, with Hunter getting his win back. Punk challenging the streak also makes sense since he has nothing else to do and is too strong to be a midcard match. Ryback/Show > Sheamus/Orton as well, so hopefully that's the direction they go in.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

dem rematches.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> And those matches are bad because....?


Really? Cena/Taker, Brock/Rock, Punk/HHH. 

So tell me, which of them has the most obvious outcome in comparison to the card we are most likely to get?
HHH and Cena getting their wins back, Taker beating Punk. 

There's so much you can do with that starpower and the direction there're going with is obviously the worst one.

As for the WHC I would prefer D.Bryan or Ziggler in it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just realiesed there are only two PPV's left before Wrestlemania!

Time goes by like shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not looking forward to HHH/Brock again, but Punk/Taker seems pretty cool, and I was really looking forward to Sheamus vs Orton especially if Orton turns heel.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> And those matches are bad because....?
> 
> Rock/Cena was always going to see a second showing. HHH/Brock as well, with Hunter getting his win back. Punk challenging the streak also makes sense since he has nothing else to do and is too strong to be a midcard match. Ryback/Show > Sheamus/Orton as well, so hopefully that's the direction they go in.


HHH vs Brock should not be happening again. Rock/Cena was a horrible feud to watch for me and found myself falling asleep during their segments mostly because of Cena. Ryback and Show will probably be a dull match and would rather see sheamus vs Orton as they can put a on a great match. Though I can live with that one as Ryback kind of needs to win the world title soon.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay guys, with out any spoilers please, was TLC as good as I expect it to be?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas and WWE indeed sucks, with or without those WrestleMania matches


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Certainly doesn't bode well for the future when you're still banking on Triple H, The Undertaker, Brock Lesnar & The Rock to sell Wrestlemania. I mean, I guess they could do something crazy like have C.M. Punk break The Undertaker's Wrestlemania streak but Punk himself even said that he is not going to be around for very much longer. Eh, well, whatever. 

I would rather see Punk/Austin, Cena/Taker myself. No idea what to do with the rest of the guys though, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Okay guys, with out any spoilers please, was TLC as good as I expect it to be?


Yup, pretty good PPV with a 4star+ Match in it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Okay guys, with out any spoilers please, was TLC as good as I expect it to be?


IMO the match of the year is on that PPV. Yes it is good man.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I will check it out someday. You mus know I'm not very up to date right know with wwe and stuff.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You said you were in prison or something? What happened?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> You said you were in prison or something? What happened?


That my friend is a story for some other time. :draper


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


:datass

I wish that was my Christmas present, I'd have destroyed that in seconds. :rogan


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So how's everyone's day been thus far?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine's been good and its about to get even better! :mark:

See ya'll later.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Care to explain?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I need some cool last names starting with S.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Care to explain?


Going to watch the India - Pakistan t20 Cricket match live, leaving for the stadium right now infact. Its gonna be sick! :ryder1


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> So how's everyone's day been thus far?


Bit meh. Been watching christmas movies and arguing with heelkris on twiitter. Guy is laughable stupid.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> So how's everyone's day been thus far?


Boring. We have a blue sky and the sun is shining. Watching RAW now


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I'm watching RAW atm too. What a weird show.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

So it is officially christmas. Still hate it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:no:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys don't know anything about Dissociative identity disorder do you?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Merry Christmas, you guys. 

I'm such a procrastinator. Just got home from work, wrapping gifts, and catching a nap before Christmas brunch with the family.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> :datass
> 
> I wish that was my Christmas present, I'd have destroyed that _in seconds_. :rogan


You trying to tell us something? :jordan


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas, jobbers!!!

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Asenath said:


> Merry Christmas, you guys.
> 
> I'm such a procrastinator. Just got home from work, wrapping gifts, and catching a nap before Christmas brunch with the family.


Make sure to be in the spirit of sharing and allow the rest of your family to have some food this year.


:hayden3


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't finish my WWE Hall of Fame blog entry. I'm just not feeling it. It feels both sloppy & boring. So, I need a new idea. Any suggestions?

I'm in the middle of a severe blizzard warning, with big winds & flash-snow storms of like 10" in a burst or some crap, so I think I am going to have some time on my hands!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, guys. But just one thing, I'm having a few issues with my taxes and that kind of thing, so please make sure to sign all your birthday wishes to 'Jesus'.

Cheers.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Welp, ate good, now it's time to get on the Grey Goose.



By the way, what did you guys get for Christmas? I didn't get shit but a bottle of Grey Goose and $200.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Sony Vaio


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Apple Magic Trackpad, wireless keyboard, bunch of new clobber and $100 to build my funds for when I move. :hayley2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Those trackpads are pretty sweet.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I NEED HELP!

Overall Favorite Member – Ceasar WCWR
Best WWE section Poster – DesolationRow
Best TNA section Poster – Triple G
Best Other Wrestling Poster – JoeRulz
Best Staff Member – Joel
Most Hated Staff Member – Headliner
Best GFX Poster – SN0WMAN (http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12401572-post18808.html <--- work of art)
Best Technology Poster – Ziggler Claus
Best WOW/Celeb Poster – Roman King
Best Entertainment Poster - 
Best Music Poster - 
Best Video Games Poster – Ceasar WCWR
Best UK/Aussie Sports Poster - Bananas
Funniest Member – STUFF
Most Hated Member – Vic
Nicest Member – LadyCroft
Nastiest Member (rudest member, most reckless, etc) – Vic
Best Newcomer of 2012 – Purple Aki
Worse Newcomer of 2012 -
Biggest Shock – Cm Skittle
Best Meltdown – When RKO Peep sent me a PM admitting that I’d made him cry.
Rant of the year – Hey Shannon

Any suggestions for the blanks?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Those trackpads are pretty sweet.


Bit of a pain getting used to it but it feels cool as fuck to use which means I now feel even more cool as fuck, such a smart piece of kit.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

SN0WMAN said:


> I NEED HELP!
> 
> Overall Favorite Member – Ceasar WCWR
> Best WWE section Poster – DesolationRow
> ...


A$AP, A$AP, A$AP, A$AP, A$AP.

You're welcome. :sandow2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Highly unlikely I'm getting any votes for anything.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> I NEED HELP!









Deandre Cole said:


> By the way, what did you guys get for Christmas? I didn't get shit but a bottle of Grey Goose and $200.


I got some shirts, pants, socks, shorts, a nice new wireless headset for my computer & a new necklace.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SN0WMAN said:


> I NEED HELP!
> 
> Overall Favorite Member – Ceasar WCWR
> Best WWE section Poster – DesolationRow
> ...


What the fuck? Its personal votes. If you dont have no one to fill the blanks leave it blank moron.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> What the fuck? Its personal votes. If you dont have no one to fill the blanks leave it blank moron.


I know, hence why I've deleted some...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> I know, hence why I've deleted some...


Who is Vic?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Everybody knows Vic.

Vic.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I've realized that once you've grown up, you're always guranteed to get socks for Christmas.


Can never have enough socks.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

He posts in the video game/entertainment section mainly. The worst member of this site bar none, the only guy on this forum I hate and if he dies I shall buy cake for everybody on this forum.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The yearly game of feeding the nieces weird smoked fish, caviar, and pungent cheeses was as funny as ever. You'd think they'd stop trusting me. But they don't. Now, a nap.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Deandre Cole said:


> I've realized that once you've grown up, you're always guranteed to get socks for Christmas.
> 
> 
> Can never have enough socks.


It's nice because as a man, it's a friendly reminder to throw away the ones with holes in them!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


>


Oh, my lord. How cute is that dog? Soooo cute.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks pretty fuckin ugly to me :jaydamn


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Everybody knows Vic.
> 
> Vic.


Oh, you mean Vic. My bad.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Vic Capri ? I like him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Best Meltdown – When RKO Peep sent me a PM admitting that I’d made him cry.


I only ever sent you a PM saying sorry for a joke that looked really homophobic when trying to annoy warren. :kenny You clearly need mental help


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It's in that nebulous so ugly/peculiar it's cute area.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

That was a dog?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

In a costume!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Vic Capri ? I like him.


Not him. Him ----> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/192353-vic.html



Mclovin it said:


> I only ever sent you a PM saying sorry for a joke that looked really homophobic when trying to annoy warren. :kenny You clearly need mental help


Look, I realise that what the people of this forum think of you matters a lot as they are you're only friends but seriously dude, no need to lie. You sent me a PM admiting to having had to log off, calm down and cry a bit after some of the things I said to you. Don't deny it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Snowman you are just post the same comments over and over again. I really don't care what people think tbh. If they like me cool. If they don't cool. No I did not sent you a PM saying that. You really don't bother me at all. Your attempts at insults are childish and lame. Even livid one and the emo chick who thought he was a greek god are better at posting insults then you are.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> Snowman you are just post the same comments over and over again. I really don't care what people think tbh. If they like me cool. If they don't cool. No I did not sent you a PM saying that. You really don't bother me at all. Your attempts at insults are childish and lame. Even livid one and the emo chick who thought he was a greek god are better at posting insults then you are.


Of course this is true. Every word. I mean sure you've said you'll put me on ignore, argued with me for hours at a time and when I was banned you enjoyed throwing out the insults when I wasn't around but that doesn't mean I got to you. It just means you doing all these things playfully right? right? 

Lets face it, I said you were a virgin, you confirmed I was correct. I said you had no friends, you spend christmas day trying to own forum members of twitter instead of spending time with family/friends. Again I was correct. You told me I was on ignore, clearly a lie. You say I don't annoy you, you spend hours at a time arguing with me. We could go on but its clear who is a known lier and whos been nothing but honest here. You sent me that PM.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I got a big old crate of this amazing Swedish cider.

http://www.rekorderlig.com/uk/#/flavours/

Stuff is the bomb, yo. (also got a nice Breaking Bad box-set which I've watched nearly all day, hence why I'm talking like Jesse).


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Of course this is true. Every word. I mean sure you've said you'll put me on ignore, argued with me for hours at a time and when I was banned you enjoyed throwing out the insults when I wasn't around but that doesn't mean I got to you. It just means you doing all these things playfully right? right?
> 
> Lets face it, I said you were a virgin, you confirmed I was correct. I said you had no friends, you spend christmas day trying to own forum members of twitter instead of spending time with family/friends. Again I was correct. You told me I was on ignore, clearly a lie. You say I don't annoy you, you spend hours at a time arguing with me. We could go on but its clear who is a known lier and whos been nothing but honest here. You sent me that PM.


I took you people off ignore like walk-in did because it was Christmas. That was a mistake. I am a virgin so what? I said a couple of comments that I said when you weren't banned. I think you are cunt. Not because I am mad because I think you are a twat who thinks he is owning someone on a wrestling forum posting lame insults that are not true. 

I have spent the day with my family actually. I have this thing called an Iphone which means I can be on twitter and in social situations like at the table eating dinner or opening presents. Cailming I have no friends again? That is laughable kid. Got to kill time somehow. I have trouble sleeping. Reading your lame insults helps with that. 

Yeah I am the one telling the truth. I have not sent a PM saying that you dumb fuck. How about you post a screenshot to prove I said that and I mean a real one. 

Not some stupid paint or photoshop job. A screenshot of the PM I apparently sent you

Till you do I am done. You think you make me mad? I pity you. You are fucking pathetic. I am just sat here laughing at you. You talk about how I have no life. I think you are more worried about my life then you are about your own.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> I took you people off ignore like walk-in did because it was Christmas. That was a mistake. I am a virgin so what? I said a couple of comments that I said when you weren't banned. I think you are cunt. Not because I am mad because I think you are a twat who thinks he is owning someone on a wrestling forum posting lame insults that are not true.
> 
> I have spent the day with my family actually. I have this thing called an Iphone which means I can be on twitter and in social situations like at the table eating dinner or opening presents. Cailming I have no friends again? That is laughable kid. Got to kill time somehow. I have trouble sleeping. Reading your lame insults helps with that.
> 
> ...


and this doesn't make you look mad at all


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gettin' dat popcorn ready.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Just like I thought no screenshot.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> Just like I thought no screenshot.


Just like I thought, writing 5 paragraphs at someone you're not 'mad' at. 

Now I don't know what its like to be a virgin at 21, do a waste course at uni, my only friends being on an internet forum or having the dress sense of a gypsy but you do and I imagine it's pretty fustrating. So I tell you what, I'll be nice to you. Just. Because. It's. Christmas. Here's what I will do:



Mclovin it said:


> I have sent a PM saying that you dumb fuck.


If you post a screenshot of this, I will in turn post a screenshot of the PM you sent me.

Since you don't lie, you won't have a problem showing people this right? or are you... lying?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> I took you people off ignore like walk-in did because it was Christmas. That was a mistake. I am a virgin so what? I said a couple of comments that I said when you weren't banned. I think you are cunt. Not because I am mad because I think you are a twat who thinks he is owning someone on a wrestling forum posting lame insults that are not true.
> 
> I have spent the day with my family actually. I have this thing called an Iphone which means I can be on twitter and in social situations like at the table eating dinner or opening presents. Cailming I have no friends again? That is laughable kid. Got to kill time somehow. I have trouble sleeping. Reading your lame insults helps with that.
> 
> ...


SN0WMAN is a uni student so that instantly means he knows better than everyone.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Blue. said:


> SN0WMAN is a uni student so that instantly means he knows better than everyone.


So is McLovin.

:ti


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Still waiting......


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> So is McLovin.
> 
> :ti


McLovin wouldn't look as good with *humbled* beside his name, as it did yours.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> Still waiting......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


HAHA and final proof that you sent that PM. You have a golden opportunity to show me up here, can't do it can you? Log off and cry, it's the only thing you are good at.



Blue. said:


> McLovin wouldn't look as good with *humbled* beside his name, as it did yours.


I'm glad you're here as we've never had the chance to talk. You seem to have a thing against University students. Is this because you were to thick to get into one? Also do you have anything to say about the long standing rumours that you keep changing your username because your former usernames are synonymous with the word, retarded?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Post a picture of what? You are the one claiming I sent something so prove it or shut up. Your the one here who has the PM!!! If you were telling the truth you would have posted it by now. Therefore proving you are the liar


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SN0WMAN said:


> Is this because you were to thick to get into one?


D'oh!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Is this because you were *to thick* to get into one?


Excuse me while I chortle.

CHORTLE.




Yeah, I'm done.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> Post a picture of what? You are the one claiming I sent something so prove it or shut up. Your the one here who has the PM!!! If you were telling the truth you would have posted it by now. Therefore proving you are the liar


Proof ladies and gentlemen. RKO Peep, the man who goes to a shit uni and does a course that a monkey could do. RKO Peep, the only man in history who has ever gone to Uni and not got laid. This is the final nail in his coffin. How embarrassing for you RKO Peep. Do you have anything to say?

PM sending Crybaby


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> I'm glad you're here as we've never had the chance to talk. *You seem to have a thing against University students.* Is this because you were to thick to get into one? Also do you have anything to say about the long standing *rumours* that you keep changing your username because your former usernames are synonymous with the word, retarded?


When they are know-it-alls like you, then yes. Working is the best way, you have to try it sometime.

Rumours = I'm over :lmao

Retarded you say. Well I don't disagree with facts (Club World Cup), especially when it happened in front of millions of people on international TV and you implied I was a liar.

I'm glad to see you keep up with my profile :cool2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Are you going to post the PM which you claim to have or not? I am still waiting..... 

It is like arguing with a child


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Blue. said:


> When they are know-it-alls like you, then yes. Working is the best way, you have to try it sometime.
> 
> Rumours = I'm over :lmao
> 
> ...


The top line is retarded.

Yes, rumours. I'm a big Fleetwood Mac fan.

The third line is retarded.

I don't keep up exactly. Just the sender of the many PMs you send me keep changing.



Mclovin it said:


> Are you going to post the PM which you claim to have or not? I am still waiting.....
> 
> It is like arguing with a child


Are you retarded? Read over the thread again and maybe you'll understand what's going on. Fuck man, maybe I have been giving you too much credit. No wonder you can't even make friends on a wrestling forum when you can't even read.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Anybody curious to hear a new song from me?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Chapo yes I would since Snowman is not going to post the so called PM I sent him.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> I am a virgin so what?


There was no need to admit that, not at all:hesk2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> The top line is retarded.
> 
> Yes, rumours. I'm a big Fleetwood Mac fan.
> 
> ...


As if you were going to agree with me. You can't even argue properly
Don't begrudge me sending you a PM, welcoming you back. You were *humbled* after all! unk2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

DualShock said:


> There was no need to admit that, not at all:hesk2


Meh he seems to care about me being a virgin more then I do.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Deandre Cole said:


> Anybody curious to hear a new song from me?


Dude, you should do a Christmas rap.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

DualShock said:


> There was no need to admit that, not at all:hesk2


You would think admitting to that (21yo AND 3 years of drunken chicks at uni lol) and admitting he uses this forum to make friends because he has none that he'd happily admit that he sent me a PM saying he has cried because of the truthful things I have said about him, but no.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Dude, you should do a Christmas rap.


Worth sitting through the Santa opener, just to get to the Snoop Dogg Moses retort:


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> Meh he seems to care about me being a virgin more then I do.


Don't pretend it doesn't bother you. To be the only man who has ever gone to Uni and not got laid! You even keep sucking up to the females on this forum, just to get some female attension in your life!

RKO Peep I have decided the time has come to show this forum the PM you sent me but I need your help first. I don't know how to do spoiler tags and the PM is pretty big. Show me how to do spoiler tags and I will post the PM.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> You would think admitting to that (21yo AND 3 years of drunken chicks at uni lol) and admitting he uses this forum to make friends because he has none that he'd happily admit that he sent me a PM saying he has cried because of the truthful things I have said about him, but no.


I use this forum to post about wrestling :kenny. I have plenty of friends. I pity you. You are obsessed with me. 

If I am lying when have you not posted the screenshot?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Don't pretend it doesn't bother you. To be the only man who has ever gone to Uni and not got laid! You even keep sucking up to the females on this forum, just to get some female attension in your life!
> 
> RKO Peep I have decided the time has come to show this forum the PM you sent me but I need your help first. I don't know how to do spoiler tags and the PM is pretty big. Show me how to do spoiler tags and I will post the PM.


Yawn this is getting boring. Here is the only PM I sent Snowman:


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> I use this forum to post about wrestling :kenny. I have plenty of friends. I pity you. You are obsessed with me.
> 
> If I am lying when have you not posted the screenshot?


Why not just tell me how to post spoiler tags as I don't want to stretch the screen as it is quite long. Then I will post it and it will all be over. Unless you don't want me to post it as you don't want to make all your online friends laugh at your pussyness. In which your next post will be avoiding the spolier tags issue and proving that you sent the message and you don't want people to see it.

Also obsessed? I remind you that out of the 4 arguments I've had with you on this forum, you've started 3 of them, including this one. You are obsessed with trying to own people hence why you spent the day on twitter trying to own HEELKris. Very productive day. You definitely have friends.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

SNOWMAN post it already.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SN0WMAN, ask a mod for help with spoiler tags. This time try not to mock the mod with pictures.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I did not spend the day on twitter. I spent about 30 mins at most tbh arguing with him waiting for the turkey to cook. Also lol at me starting the arguments. If I remember correctly all have been started by you including this one by posting that lie about me sending you a PM crying. 


I don't know how to do spoiler tags. Just hurry up and post this fake PM you have made on photoshop.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

What should I watch tonight?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

American Psycho or Avengers.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Blue. said:


> SN0WMAN, ask a mod for help with spoiler tags. This time try not to mock a mod with pictures.


I thought he would see the funny side to it tbh 



Mclovin it said:


> I did not spend the day on twitter. I spent about 30 mins at most tbh arguing with him waiting for the turkey to cook. Also lol at me starting the arguments. If I remember correctly all have been started by you including this one by posting that lie about me sending you a PM crying.
> 
> 
> I don't know how to do spoiler tags. Just hurry up and post this fake PM you have made on photoshop.


I posted that to ask for advice, mainly in the worst 12er part and I got some help via rep from some delightful chaps. Then you come out of nowhere and HAVE to defend your rep in front of your only friends. Sad. Headliner had worst Mod, Vic had worst member, did they cry like a bitch? No because they're not pussies like you are. You started the others, the only one I started was in the I curry I thread which is the one that made you cry and ignore me. Also I can't use photoshop, have you seen my previous work!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cry and ignore you? No I just got bored of your posts. 

Nah see the thing is I hate people saying things that are not true. See I have not sent any PM crying about anything you said. I am still waiting for this PM. So I am giving you a deadline. Post it in the next 12 minutes or you admit you are chatting shit and it does not exist. 

Clock is ticking.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Thats a really sad post. I bet you do that with everything don't you. When your alone at Uni whilst everyone else is having fun and they didn't invite you because nobody likes you. You just go 'they do like me, if they don't come back and tell me they don't like me in the next 12 minutes then thats proof they do'. Sad but the world doesn't work like that. 

I'll post it but not in the next 12 minutes. I don't live by your rules where things don't exist just because I haven't seen them.

Also to add to the above, just because you keep saying it doesn't make it true. You say my posts don't hurt but they clearly do. You can tell by the anger, the reactions and the bed wetting you do every argument. I have friends, I have friends, I have friends. Sure you do mate. Christmas day and you spend most of your day trying to own people on twitter and on online forums but you said it 3 times so it must be true. PM sending crybaby.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Most of my day? Did not a couple of hours late at night when my family are asleep and a bit of time waiting for the turkey to cook was the whole day. You are a fucking idiot. You come out with the same shit over and over again which is quite frankly boring. I have plently of friends. Your claims I have none are laughable. Like I have said numerous times I live at home as do a lot of my uni mates so we go out rarely. I don't go out as often as last year as I have more important things in my life then getting drunk all the time. You know bills? Rent? Making sure I have enough money saved up for when I leave uni. 

Just because I do not my life like a normal uni student you think I have no friends which is hilarious. You know nothing about me. Oh and before you post "LOL HE MAD BECAUSE HE POST MORE THEN ONE LINE" It is not hard to post a few lines. I know you struggle to but I don't even if my grammar and spelling is a bit dodgy.

You have been doing this for how long now and still not posted it? Proof enough you are chatting shit. Go back to doing stupid drawing of the mods because WAH WAH WAH THEY DID NOT LIKE MY DRAWING WAH WAH WAH. I AM LITTLE BABY SO I AM GOING TO DRAW A PICTURE SAYING HE HAS A SMALL COCK WAH WAH WAH. You are the baby. Also if arguing on an online forum proves I have no life same goes for you


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Meh, seems like SNOWMAN is bitching out.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh my god, is shit ever going to stop? No one gives a fuck, you fucking children.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> Most of my day? Did not a couple of hours late at night when my family are asleep and a bit of time waiting for the turkey to cook was the whole day. You are a fucking idiot. You come out with the same shit over and over again which is quite frankly boring. I have plently of friends. Your claims I have none are laughable. Like I have said numerous times I live at home as do a lot of my uni mates so we go out rarely. I don't go out as often as last year as I have more important things in my life then getting drunk all the time. You know bills? Rent? Making sure I have enough money saved up for when I leave uni.
> 
> Just because I do not my life like a normal uni student you think I have no friends which is hilarious. You know nothing about me. Oh and before you post "LOL HE MAD BECAUSE HE POST MORE THEN ONE LINE" It is not hard to post a few lines. I know you struggle to but I don't even if my grammar and spelling is a bit dodgy.


Its not just the one line. Its the obvious anger in your posts, followed by excuses. I don't hang out with friends because. I don't get with women because. I spent all my day on the internet trying to own people because. Because, because, because. This goes back to my previous post, if you say it enough times you'll think that it'll come true. 

It's sad too see. Today you didn't have spend your whole day trying to 'own' heelkris or me but you did try, you went on twitter and spend hours in this thread and look where it got you ending with the pathetic post above full of excuses, lies and anger (don't pretend with the I'm not angry thing anymore everyone can clearly see it). It's sad to see, it truly is :/


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am not angry though. Why would I give a shit about the lies you post? And again you need to learn the meaning of spending all day when I spent barely any of it doing the things you talk about. If I have spent all day doing it so have you. You post the same comment over and over and when I respond you don't counter it you just post the same comment again. This is why I put you on ignore. You are a troll plain and simple. If you honestly believe what you are saying post the PM that you claim to have


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

That intresting RKO Peep and I'm sure you are not angry despite the fact that you obviously are and everyone can see it but



Walk-In said:


> Oh my god, is shit ever going to stop? No one gives a fuck, you fucking children.


I agree with this guy. Again I've arrived, made you really upset and been the bigger man and walked away. I know you will have a comment on this because you like to have the last word (because thats winning which = you'll get a first ever friend #rkologic) 

Bye everyone, it's been fun *missyouallalreadymwah!*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:kenny I am not even remotely angry. You would really suck at poker. Horrible at reading people's emotions. Been the bigger man? You are a child. You think owning people is making the same joke over and over while also making pictures of people and saying they have a small dick. Funny how you log off without posting this so called PM. I think that proves who is the liar and who is telling the truth


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello everyone else that isn't RKO Peep. I'm banned from the GFX section so I can't display my brilliant sigs to people anymore so i thought I'd use this thread. Now these are SN0WMAN originals:






Feel free to use them but remember to credit me for them god damnit! :cuss:

Also I'm open for requests.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow witty Snowman. Well I have to walk a hour to work in the morning so night everyone.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Gotta love my generation.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

SN0WMAN said:


>


It looks like Roman got Red repped and he isn't too happy about it.



TehJerichoFan said:


> Spoiler: Failures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a disgrace, a generation of whining bitches.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, is a Kindle that bad?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It's bad because it's not Apple.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Got the new Tarantino box set for Xmas

10 discs, bitch!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> It looks like Roman got Red repped and he isn't too happy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> What a disgrace, a generation of whining bitches.


I'm not going to lie. I was dying of laughter at the bitch who got a Rubix cube and the heifer who received some pajamas.

The rest are sad and disgusting.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Jobberitos, is there an easy way to check the usernames on here? 

I'm eying up my name change in January and can't be assed picking something already used.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Purple & Blue Waffle


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Fucking lolled so hard. 

Think we have a potential winner there, can't imagine it to to be taken either.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I am the name change master.

Just ask BigCal or WOOLCOCK. They knows. Oh they know.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'm not going to lie. I was dying of laughter at the bitch who got a Rubix cube and the heifer who received some pajamas.
> 
> The rest are sad and disgusting.


Did you get anything for Christmas? If so, are you happy with what you got or not?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'm not going to lie. I was dying of laughter at the bitch who got a Rubix cube and the heifer who received some pajamas.
> 
> The rest are sad and disgusting.


YES! My brother and a friend of ours singled that Rubix cube one out as just plain hilarious. Rich Grandparents, gets Rubix cube, probably since they know what a twat head their grand daughter is :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish I could change my name, in honor of Christmas Story, to Grover Dill.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wave Of Mutilation said:


> Did you get anything for Christmas? If so, are you happy with what you got or not?


My parents gave me a $50 iTunes card and an additional $100. 

I didn't really ask for anything except money, so I'm more than happy.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

:lmao

Rko Peep is so upset.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.redgage.com/videos/Skylus/superman-2013-official-trailer-the-man-of-steel.html

Can't fucking wait :mark:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Last night was amazing, Pakistan won! :mark:


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Asenath said:


> The yearly game of feeding the nieces weird smoked fish, caviar, and pungent cheeses was as funny as ever. You'd think they'd stop trusting me. But they don't. Now, a nap.


Wait, so you don't have any kids of your own? Truly surprising.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Deandre Cole said:


> I wish I could change my name, in honor of Christmas Story, to Grover Dill.


Why did you even choose Deandre Cole as your username in the first place?

I too want to change my username once I go premium. I'll probably shorten it to just Crim or Crimson.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Asenath is a worthless cunt.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Why did you even choose Deandre Cole as your username in the first place?
> 
> I too want to change my username once I go premium. I'll probably shorten it to just Crim or Crimson.


keep the ™


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> Wait, so you don't have any kids of your own? Truly surprising.


I don't know why that's some kind of funny thing or big deal. I'm child free by choice. I'm a great aunt, but parenthood's not for me.



sXe_JOY~! said:


> Asenath is a worthless cunt.


Bandwagon rider.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Striker said:


> :lmao
> 
> Rko Peep is so upset.


Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Heh, y'all good?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Asenath said:


> I don't know why that's some kind of funny thing or big deal. I'm child free by choice. I'm a great aunt, but parenthood's not for me.
> 
> Bandwagon rider.


Yes, it's your choice that you haven't been knocked up yet. Elitist cunt.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't see who else's decision it would be.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I have so much stuff I would like to do. I want to write a new blog. I have over forty movies that I still need to watch. I want to read new comics. GAH!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Evil Neville said:


> Or maybe you could get banned again. Yes, i believe that is the most likely scenario.





Evil Neville said:


> The reason you are gonna be banned again is because of your low IQ and the retained spinal fluid pressing against your brain stem, making you exponentially closer to going full retard each day. Do you understand now?





Evil Neville said:


> You are an individual who got banned from an online wrestling forum. I think that says enough.












What an idiot


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Your prize is in the mail. Whilst you wait, kiss some more ass.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Deandre Cole said:


> Damn, is a Kindle that bad?


I got one as well (and am currently typing from it), but the only complaint I have so far is that you have to pay extra to unlock the front camera. Other than that, it's a great gift, and even if it wasn't, I would still love my mum dearly for it /)(^3^)(\


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I'm child free by choice.


Oh, really? So what is your preferred method of birth control? The 4 Double Quarter Pounder's with cheese daily or your warped view on today's world that sends men running to the hills?

Either that or the guys that are lined up are coating the wrong hole. Amirite? Surely there is no difficulty finding a crease to lay into.



> I'm a great aunt, but parenthood's not for me.


No shit? You're doing the world a huge favor. Thank you.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Froot said:


> I got one as well (and am currently typing from it), but the only complaint I have so far is that you have to pay extra to unlock the front camera. Other than that, it's a great gift, and even if it wasn't, I would still love my mum dearly for it /)(^3^)(\


The new Fire has a camera? Damn, I'm a little bit jealous. I got the first one last year, and use it all the time. I must have purchased eleventy-five hundred books this year.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Once I get my debit card sorted out tomorrow, first couple of books I'll probably purchase are Jam and Mogworld by Yahtzee Croshaw.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I would totally encourage you to go ahead and pay the $79 - or whatever the new price is - for Amazon Prime. Between the Kindle lending library, the streaming video service, and the free shipping, it pays for itself pretty quickly.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> Oh, really? So what is your preferred method of birth control? The 4 Double Quarter Pounder's with cheese daily or your warped view on today's world that sends men running to the hills?
> 
> Either that or the guys that are lined up are coating the wrong hole. Amirite? Surely there is no difficulty finding a crease to lay into.
> 
> ...


Weak attempt. No wonder she no sold.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, if I tried to sign up for that, my whole bank account would be completely dry within 5 months. I'm only 16 and on very little income, so I don't buy a whole lot of shit.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Vex said:


> Weak attempt. No wonder she no sold.


Misandry on parade. 

Stick together, ladies. 

She no sold Richie Rich, too, by the way. 

(Y) SCRILLA.

She doesn't sell anything you clueless bat, and writes off anything negative anyone says towards her as having "haters". :shaq


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> Misandry on parade.
> 
> Stick together, ladies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Froot said:


> Unfortunately, if I tried to sign up for that, my whole bank account would be completely dry within 5 months. I'm only 16 and on very little income, so I don't buy a whole lot of shit.


Haha. I understand. Sometimes I get packages and I'm like. . . "Did I get blackout drunk and Amazon?"


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Vex said:


> Weak attempt. No wonder she no sold.


Not so much a no-sell as that I decided I could either sit around and be mad or just put Glass on ignore. So I did.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Not so much a no-sell as that I decided I could either sit around and be mad or just put Glass on ignore. So I did.


Probably for the best seeing as that rant got to you so much.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm in deep deep need of tons of sugar, anybody got a decent recipe for something diabetes-inducing with sugar, flour, chocolate, eggs, bananas and whipped cream that is NOT banana pancake?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Allrecipes.com has a search by ingredient function.

Oooh. Chef John from Foodwishes on Youtube has a banana bread recipe with chocolate chips!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Frosted banana bars with extra sugar for the missing ingredients it is!

Thanks


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Pleased to be of help!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

3 attempts of murder, 3 kidnaps, 3 armed robberies, drug possession and illegal fire arma, in America isnt that enough to waste your fucking life? Nahh... Its enough to come on a wrestling forum to share.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What's up, Dunkey.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

obby said:


> keep the ™


Does it look any good? I want to take it off because its annoying when I try to login and I dont have the TM copied already. :no:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Just have Crimson


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Change your name to jinder mahal


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Crimson Chin.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Change your name to 'pagi 2.0'.

Context: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/73428-pagi.html

EDIT: Wow, 'Biggest Signature' winner right here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11272-taz2018.html


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Change your name to 'pagi 2.0'.
> 
> Context: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/73428-pagi.html


How about Kentonbomb? Fuck off plz :heyman



Mclovin it said:


> Change your name to jinder mahal


Well I had given it a thought



Purple Aki said:


> Just have Crimson


But I'll probably be sticking to this.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you going to buy a premium Crimson? (too lazy to read the last pages now)


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Nah, I'm not buying anything. Bully is gifting me the gold. :russo

Was just going through a few old rants and found this one out - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/629751-i-am-trailblazer.html

I never ever bashed his pro-Jinder posts, quite bad to see him taking all the credits back then when it was me, him and Kenton combined who lead the Jinder Revolution. I had no idea about all this as I wasn't active in this part of the forum back then. We're on good terms now though, so its all good. 

Long live MahalManiacs!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> How about Kentonbomb? Fuck off plz :heyman


:lmao Kentonbomb, he asked in the Help & Suggestions thread: "How can I change my name?". He's 'Bebe' now.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Nah, I'm not buying anything.* Bully is gifting me the gold.* :russo



MOTHER FU







AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Life is fucking CRUEL! I'm fucking going to turn on full heel mode and bash on all the users!:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dunk's time of the month again.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am kidding, I am not menstruating.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

This pagi guy seems not very bright


pagi said:


> Lol at all these guys on the Jinder Mahal bandwagon now. I started this whole revolution, I made the Jinder Mahal marks realize that their voices need to be heard, I started all of this. Now all of these imitators are trying to be like me. I was the first of our kind, I broke the Jinder Mahal barrier. I tore down the wall, and let all the Jindermaniacs run to the other side. Now you have people like Crimson316 who would bash my pro-Jinder posts, being one of the biggest Jinder fanboys on the forum. You're welcome Crimson, all of you Jinder fans are.
> 
> Yours Truly,
> 
> ...


That means he wanted to make Jinder marks realize that their voices need to be heard and when he did it he accuses the same people of being bandwagon jumpers. I thought this was his intention? That makes no sense


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> :lmao Kentonbomb, he asked in the Help & Suggestions thread: "How can I change my name?". He's 'Bebe' now.


Yeah, I know. And at first I was like, "What's a Bebe?" :/



Dunk20 said:


> MOTHER FU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calm the fuck down Dunk, I was just kidding. :kurt


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Calm the fuck down Dunk, I was just kidding. :kurt



Check your rep, I was kidding too, try to read it in a cheerful tone lol

I'm buying mine in January, already said it a few times


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Who's the bigger Ryback mark, Kentonbomb or BULLY'S COCKSLURPER


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice sig, obby!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ty, credit goes to TehBrain


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope everybody had a great holiday season!!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Yeah, I know. And at first I was like, "What's a Bebe". :/


The first thing that came to mind was the women's clothing store.

I suppose he is getting in touch with his femme fatale, ala cross dressing.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

why did they close the HEELKris thread


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DualShock it's probably not best to disrespect the *GOAT* Pagi...:side:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

obby said:


> Who's the bigger Ryback mark, Kentonbomb or BULLY'S COCKSLURPER


SDWarrior and Sparta101 are the biggest Ryback marks on here.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Nah, I'm not buying anything. Bully is gifting me the gold. :russo


Am I? This is news to me


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> SDWarrior and Sparta101 are the biggest Ryback marks on here.


You forgot Jose and his boners.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Am I? This is news to me


SWERVES!!! only do people favors...:russo


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:mark:


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I bet people have sat there for all 10 hours watching.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I found a replacement for the fireplace channel.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I'm buying mine in January, already said it a few times.


I am thinking about it now too, just for the additional PM space. It's not the cost, it was the worry about being banned but I think I'll be alright. ;-)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> SWERVES!!! only do people favors...:russo


Already brought three people gold memberships this year.

Y'all think I'm made of money.:kobe2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Am I? This is news to me


He was joking. He wouldn't be strong enough to take the sacrifice of it like me anyway. :rock4


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Did you pick that username or did someone bestow it upon you?

Odd choice...


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

He earned it if you know what I mean. :jordan


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Did you pick that username or did someone bestow it upon you?
> 
> Odd choice...


...What do you think, Cat? :no:

And A$AP, SHADDAP. I swear I'm going to stick a slice of meat in your mouth and send starving wolves up your poop shooter.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Already brought three people gold memberships this year.
> 
> Y'all think I'm made of money.:kobe2


3? well damn, including you? 8*D But seriously, I thought it was only 2, and the final one would be a thread worthy one. lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BULLY'S COCKSLURPER said:


> ...What do you think, Cat? :no:


Knowing you, someone either gave it to you or you really love dick, especially Bully's.


Both are believable.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Knowing you, someone either gave it to you or you really love dick, especially Bully's.
> 
> 
> Both are believable.


And here I thought everyone was in a friendly mood today ;_;

Y'all got it wrong anyway. This username doesn't mean what you think. I'm just BULLY's pet cock who slurps ice cream. Look at my avatar. LOOK AT IT.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


bama


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

obby said:


> :mark:


Am I the only one who thinks Upton is shaped oddly?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

BULLY'S COCKSLURPER said:


> He was joking. He wouldn't be strong enough to take the sacrifice of it like me anyway. :rock4


Yeah, you're right, some people have this little thing called dignity and pride. Thankfully for you, that's not an issue.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> 3? well damn, including you? 8*D But seriously, I thought it was only 2, and the final one would be a thread worthy one. lol


Four including me. What can I say? I'm a generous guy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kate Upton is an overrated bag of slut.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, and funny thing is, I think yesterday I just found a way that I could quite probably (pretty much 99%) buy a premium myself.

FML. :no:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

There's just some things you can't unsee. Like


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Upton is shaped oddly?


She has a very rectangular torso. 

I'm vaguely annoyed that she gets by with that graceless, galumphing runway walk just because it makes her titties jiggle. Willi Ninja would not have approved.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bah whatever, knowing my bad luck I would have been that 1% anyway. Meh.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Kate Upton is an overrated bag of slut.


I didn't even know who she was before I came to this site. She don't impress me much. Too "barbie" for my liking.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A$AP said:


> bama


Make it clap...:side:

Upton's new shoot is coming out soon, and some of the comments on her now aren't the same as they used to be. Still think she's pretty hot thou. Minus the ASAP post. lol Think he body got wider this time around.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

V necks are just getting out of hand these days.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I hate metrosexuals.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Lucy and her tig ol' bitties.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I hate metrosexuals.


I think they are just homosexuals that haven't come out of the closet yet.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I thought Kate Upton was the girl that married the Prince dude last year. Ahh well.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's Kate Middleton


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The Duchess of Cambridge is much prettier, in my opinion. She certainly dresses more to my taste.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

A$AP's Tig Ol' Bitties Volume 2.

Come on down Kelly Brooke. Come on down.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

@ASAP.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

After seeing those curvaceous pictures then that, AJ really does look like a 16 year old girl


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

some quality last few pages. fapfapfap


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

No volume is complete without the lovely Diora Baird.

Brace your penises gentlemen, Tig Ol' Bitties, Volume III.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Enough spam


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> After seeing those curvaceous pictures then that, AJ really does look like a 16 year old girl





Spoiler


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think anyone tops Christina Hendricks in the big titties department.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY said:


> After seeing those curvaceous pictures then that, AJ really does look like a 16 year old girl


will always think AJ is attractive, even if I'm in the minority. she's cute and hot at the SAME TIME


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

A$AP said:


> V necks are just getting out of hand these days.





TehJerichoFan said:


> I hate metrosexuals.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I don't think anyone tops Christina Hendricks in the big titties department.


Not that it matters to anyone, anyway, but, her tits are apparently fake. They had pictures of her before and her tits were actually quite a more normal size.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

One extreme to the other

Why would any girl want to modify her tits to be that fucking big? You're just asking for back problems.

That'd be like me modifying my cock to be 18 inches long. I'm quite happy as it is. (17 inches long)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL 

To become a celebrity.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Man, I have not agreed with RottenTomatoes.com lately at all on movies. BAH!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I came up with this new, CRAZY way of finding out if movies are good or not.










































































WATCH EM


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Um, what? I do watch them. How the fuck you think I disagree?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Then cut out the middle man and don't waste your time with reviews.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Then cut out the middle man and don't waste your time with reviews.


I don't read reviews BEFORE watching a movie. I watch a movie, then review it myself, then read the other reviews. It's a hobby.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Guys, i've seen Kate Upton in person before. She's hot but not THAT hot. She's overrated.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Cat, you must have weak rep power. I still have 3 green bars.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Kate Upton is welcome to suckle on my testicles any time she pleases.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A$AP said:


> Kate Upton is welcome to suckle on my testicles any time she pleases.


Yeah, she can get it any day. I also didn't know about her either until joining this site.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone remember My Pet Monster? I had no idea that had a cartoon. I knew about the stuffed doll but not the cartoon.










*EDIT:* Goddamn, they're over $100 on eBay nowadays. That's crazy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

No, not around my time. But I do remember felix the cat and Earthworm Jim and Mega Babies.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Kate was 17 when you joined the forum bro. Surprising you didn't know about her, right up your alley. ique2


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

A$AP you never seize to amaze me with your avatars and signatures that you change quite frequently.

All pretty fucking great tbh


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Kate was 17 when you joined the forum bro. Surprising you didn't know about her, right up your alley. ique2


But didn't know about her until she was 18, of course :side: come on now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you guys vote


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

for president? I'm canadian so no


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No for that wrestling forum awards thing


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

still haven't yet


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

oh no not yet


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Vote for me and if I win. one of you will get a free gold membership... but you have to have voted for me.

Hop to it then


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i don't see the sticky thing anymore

what do you want, best poster for everything?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Have to check dem categories again. Oh, don't see the thread anymore lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm having a hard time with nicest member.... nobody really stands out to me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Might as well vote LC... she's gonna win it anyway


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

K done. I voted BULLY for best poster of the year, funniest of the year and newcomer of the year.

GOOD ENOUGH?

hopefully I wasn't too late, still the 26th here


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

have you got the link


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

did you find the categories?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/647598-wf-end-year-voting.html


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

WAGG http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/647598-wf-end-year-voting.html


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

your usertitle is censored btw


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Be quick with your votes headliner said he was tallying up the votes


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't like the way that WWE re-writes the past of pro-wrestling & as more time passes, it just becomes accepted as the truth. It has been bothering me lately, especially when I was looking up Hall of Fame stuff. Oh well, I guess it's not really something worth concerning myself over.

Anyway, here's a fun video:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This is definitely rant of the year.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Find someone who's bodyslammed Yokozuna, then I'll be impressed


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

How do you vote?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> How do you vote?


Copy paste the nominations, put in your votes then pm them to a mod.. e.g. headliner.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> How do you vote?


Just PM liner with the names of who think fits the categories in that link that was posted by Bully, and obby


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Be quick, i think voting is closing soon


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And if i win a category, anyone who voted for me goes in the running for a gold membership


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just PM liner with the names of who think fits the categories in that link that was posted by Bully, and obby


Okay i'ma do that shit right now. I'm voting for you, BULLY. I'm just putting it out there.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Do we have to vote in EVERY category?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

nah you dont have to.. it says in the thing

just vote for what you want to vote for


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Fa sho.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY would win best avatar award if there was one

Definition of picture = a thousand words



You_heard? said:


> Overall Favorite Member – BULLY
> 
> Best Staff Member – Headliner
> 
> ...


I voted Roman King for most hated staff member, lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Overall Favorite Member – BULLY 

Best Staff Member – Headliner

Best WWE section Poster – BULLY 

Best Newcomer of 2012 BULLY

Cool?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

(Y)


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

obby said:


> BULLY would win best avatar award if there was one
> 
> Definition of picture = a thousand words
> 
> ...


Lol, he must have the easiest job ever. He gets paid just to rate beautiful women.

I voted JOBBERS for the rant of the year.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Either JOBBERS or MEMORIES will win

BTW, was there any kind of celebration in this thread when it beat the COOL KIDS?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL nah.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I regret never having been able to see Andre the Giant live.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I seen wrestlemania 21 live when I was 15. It was a blast! My favorite match was Taker vs Oton. I wanted to go high but than I was thinking "Naw, it might speed up time" lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He seemed like a hell of a nice guy I've seen interviews with him.

Guy could drink like a fish too

*Andre*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

And not to mention he had a big dick.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> He seemed like a hell of a nice guy I've seen interviews with him.


Yeah, I was just born too late. I could have seen him when I was a small boy but it wouldn't have been the same. Plus, he was already broken down by then.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

would you want to see Andre in his prime vs Big Show, Walk In?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Where is this obsession with Andre coming from, walk in?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

obby said:


> would you want to see Andre in his prime vs Big Show, Walk In?


Naw. First off, that's not possible. Secondly, I think the basic story of pro-wrestling is lost when you put two behemoths against each other. I prefer David Vs. Goliath over Irresistible Force meeting Immovable Object. Although I do think Big Show gets a lot of unwarranted flak. He's better than people give him credit for. I have actually met him in person.



You_heard? said:


> Where is this obsession with Andre coming from, walk in?


I have always loved Andre the Giant. I am just looking at a bunch of old pro-wrestling posters & seeing flyers to watch Andre live for $5 makes me sad that I never got to see him in person. Especially since wrestling was pretty hot in my area. Damn near all the people older than me in my family have wrestling stories. I could listen to my father tell Bobo Brazil stories all day long. I don't know, I guess I am just getting a big kick out of older stuff lately because current WWE isn't real interesting to me.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Naw. First off, that's not possible. Secondly, I think the basic story of pro-wrestling is lost when you put two behemoths against each other. I prefer David Vs. Goliath over Irresistible Force meeting Immovable Object. Although I do think Big Show gets a lot of unwarranted flak. He's better than people give him credit for. I have actually met him in person.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always loved Andre the Giant. I am just looking at a bunch of old pro-wrestling posters & seeing flyers to watch Andre live for $5 makes me sad that I never got to see him in person. Especially since wrestling was pretty hot in my area. Damn near all the people older than me in my family have wrestling stories. I could listen to my father tell Bobo Brazil stories all day long. I don't know, I guess I am just getting a big kick out of older stuff lately because current WWE isn't real interesting to me.


In your opinion who has better wrestling skills Andre The Giant or the Big Show? I know about Andre but I never really looked up his matches. Only the famous ones.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It is hard to compare between the two. Different eras with different demands from different fans. Plus, kayfabe was alive & well in Andre days, so it was a lot easier to get heat. When Andre was younger & thinner, he could do anything the Big Show has ever done. I have seen Andre do everything from a Pedigree to a Tombstone Piledriver.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Andre the Giant was brilliant in Princess Bride.

Anyone not voting for the Bad Blood thread as Rant of the Year is a heathen.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Insolence.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

They should have the FEED ME MORE chants beat Punk for the title.

They're about ten times more over than Ryback will ever be.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Great candidates in my debut year here. The flopped _"invasion"_ by those Nostalgia nerds, scrilla's attack on jobbers, the rehashed virgins thread, even the recent Roman King rant. Lots of lulz all around.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe the audience are just hungry?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY said:


> Maybe the audience are just hungry?


hungry for vocal chord exercise


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Should the YES chants end the streak? :yes


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

no


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> :ambrose2


Ok, fair enough.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

lol, I can imagine Daniel Bryan's entire gimmick changing if the crowd didn't chant no at a live raw


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Vince has got to milk dat money dry. :vince2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Is proper spelling/grammar/typing enforced here at all? I am pretty sure it is not officially in the forum rules or anything but this is not an AIM conversation or people talking on Facebook chat either. Shit like this:



Th3Gr3atOn3 said:


> did u even read wat i posted, lol i swear all u austin fanboys ignore everything thrown at u.


...should not be acceptable.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Is proper spelling/grammar/typing enforced here at all? I am pretty sure it is not officially in the forum rules or anything but this is not an AIM conversation or people talking on Facebook chat either. Shit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...should not be acceptable.


I think small mistakes are acceptable especially for non natives. But I agree that posters like that should not be accepted. They pollute the forum and do not give room for people like me to learn proper english.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

As long as you know what the person is at least trying to say, and it is in English, then I guess there is no problem. Maybe when the forum was first created, that would be enforced.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

It's hard to enforce proper spelling/grammar/typing when many posters don't have english as their first language.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Nuke that poster from space. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You don't learn to spell "you" as "u" because you live in another country. It's laziness & stupidity.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Inglish is my thörd Länguasch.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just look at his username


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> I think small mistakes are acceptable especially for non natives. But I agree that posters like that should not be accepted. They pollute the forum and do not give room for people like me to learn proper english.


Dunk, I know you seen these... (Y)



Spoiler

















Spoiler


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

**In Rikishi's Voice**

I did it....fo da Bully. I did it....fo da gold. 

:Rock



Spoiler: Bully



Best Newcomer 2012 - Bully

Overall Favorite Member - Bully

Funniest Member - Bully

Nicest Member - Bully



I better be winning it Bully. :heyman


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I I used to write like that online when I was 13.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nicest member? Yeah... don't think I'm winning that


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dat cocksucking. You should offer them a challenge, Bully, to do something hilarious to get the gold.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson should get it just for that avy. :lol(Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

There is bad grammar and just being lazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol BULLY already knows who is getting DAT PREMIUM


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Dat cocksucking. You should offer them a challenge, Bully, to do something hilarious to get the gold.


That's not cock sucking. That's a fair deal. He wants to win the awards, I want the premium membership. A fair deal.

Crimson doesn't kiss anyone's ass. :arn2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

oh boy


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing poorer than winning an enforced Award.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Why do you care if you win, anyway? It is not like it matters or means anything. It's a pointless popularity contest on a wrestling message forum. You would be better off with the ten bucks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I just like winning :charliesheen


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Because he wants to built up his credibility.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Apart from those nominations, I've voted mah buoy WAGG for the best WOW/Celeb poster, ChampViaDQ for the GFX, DesoRaw for best WWE poster category, Evo and Roman King for the best and worst staff members respectively. 

And as far as the best rant goes, I voted for this thread. So I guess that one goes to Bully too as he's the OP. #Quest4Gold


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Apart from those nominations, I've voted mah buoy WAGG for the best WOW/Celeb poster, ChampViaDQ for the GFX, DesoRaw for best WWE poster, Evo and Roman King for the best and worst staff members respectively.
> 
> And as far as the best rant goes, I voted for this thread. So I guess that one goes to Bully too as he's the OP. #Quest4Gold


I voted the same except I didn't vote for WOW/Celeb poster


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If this thread wins, it should be stickied, if it becomes classic we can never post in it again.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

fucking hell, I can't sleep at all

you better count the jobbers thread winning as a victory for yourself, BULLY


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Apart from those nominations, I've voted mah buoy WAGG for the best WOW/Celeb poster, ChampViaDQ for the GFX, DesoRaw for best WWE poster category, Evo and Roman King for the best and worst staff members respectively.
> 
> And as far as the best rant goes, I voted for this thread. So I guess that one goes to Bully too as he's the OP. #Quest4Gold


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello people

Christmas is over and it's time to celebrate another holiday
the Crimmuh


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If the jobbers thread wins, it will be a victory for all of us

For all the jobbers who said they weren't good enough
For all the jobbers that got picked last in gym class
for all the job.. yeah you get the idea


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TI wit dat country slang.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

did y'all vote cerbs for breakdown of the year. Obv. wasn't around during that time but it shocks me going back and reading it


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And ah, voted i$e for the best music poster category, his sticky thread in that section is quite good. bama


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol it sounds like he has a speech impediment.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Most shocking moment was BULLY looks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Actually I voted Link. Cerbs was 2012? slipped my mind. I didn't read it at first, but when I did he really was taking some of the members on here too seriously.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> And ah, voted i$e for the best music poster category, his sticky thread in that section is quite good. bama


Same here. Voted sephiroth best vg poster and Zigglermark best tech. poster


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Biggest shock for me was Starbuck, almost fell out of my seat.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

what happened with starbuck


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I forgot about that WAGG.

You voted, SonoShion?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

@Obby, She is a girl.


For meltdown of the year, I voted Danthree's meltdown.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_Heard about that huh


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Samoon said:


> @Obby, She is a girl.
> 
> 
> For meltdown of the year, I voted Danthree's meltdown.


I can't blame you.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You_Heard about that huh


Yes. Who have thought. Well, she is a Cena fan lol.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Your meltdown was awesome.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

is there an official post or did it just play out over several threads or pages or whatever the fuck


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol yeah it was worth it. Cat was scared shitless.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Link


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> is there an official post or did it just play out over several threads or pages or whatever the fuck


At first Liner corrected someone with *she and I was gonna let it slide because I was like WTF, am I reading this right, let me scroll up and down first. And then boom.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What animal is that guys? I honesty have no idea what it is.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

What in hell are those creepy fucks in your signature?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Lol yeah it was worth it. Cat was scared shitless.


How were you able to come up with that? That post was just brilliant.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> What in hell are those creepy fucks in your signature?


Lol, it's starring into your soul.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> What animal is that guys? I honesty have no idea what it is.


:lmao

legit LOLed at this post. thing looks scared as fuck in the sig.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Samoon said:


> How were you able to come up with that? That post was just brilliant.


I actually got it from a site called 4chan. It's used constantly on that site to troll the newbies.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> What in hell are those creepy fucks in your signature?


They're







s. Didn't you know?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

You_heard? said:


> What animal is that guys? I honesty have no idea what it is.


OMGthemanimalsarereallyreallyreallyreallycuteIjustwannahugem


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao
> 
> legit LOLed at this post. thing looks scared as fuck in the sig.


Lol'd. It looks like it's saying "GUISE, STAHP.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

It looks like a otter


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I actually got it from a site called 4chan. It's used constantly on that site to troll the newbies.



Oh, I see.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My sides are killing right now.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SN0WMAN said:


> OMGthemanimalsarereallyreallyreallyreallycuteIjustwannahugem


DON'T YOU JUST WANNA SNUGGLE IT?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

4chan sucks balls. seriously


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> It looks like a otter


Nah, otters are hairy.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> 4chan sucks balls. seriously


Nah just /mlp/ lol. 4chan is where meme's originate.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

fuck my little pony. seriously


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

It's a distraught otter.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you! It's making todays youth soft.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> It's a distraught otter.


We have a winnar!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The page numbers are starting to look like years to me now


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

My little pony is fucking ruining people. I swear to god, browse 4chan for five minutes and you can see that these people adapt a fucking kids show into their day to day LIVES






WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

obby said:


> My little pony is fucking ruining people. I swear to god, browse 4chan for five minutes and you can see that these people adapt a fucking kids show into their day to day LIVES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cole1


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I browse deviant art and I don't mind it, only because it's art that I see, and I appreciate good art. Even some of the better artist are drawing dem ponies. lol But I really don't understand the the whole brony tbh.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

obby said:


> My little pony is fucking ruining people. I swear to god, browse 4chan for five minutes and you can see that these people adapt a fucking kids show into their day to day LIVES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just sad. The pony shit seem like a cult if you think about it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

obby said:


> They're
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:kiss

Whatever that thing is, its real creepy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

here's a game see the page number? list something cool that happened that year - ill start 1987 guns n roses - appetite for destruction


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

1988 - Adele was born.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

fuck all happened in 1988 according to the wikipedia page


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>


Lol this may inspire me to eat pussy one day. This was helpful.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Nah, otters are hairy.


It's an awful taxidermy job! But it's an otter, just confirmed it with google.

This one is more famous though:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I liked what the red head had to say.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

1988 is when my brother was born.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

1988 - Slayer released south of heaven


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I liked what the red head had to say.


The fishy part?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> It's an awful taxidermy job! But it's an otter, just confirmed it with google.
> 
> This one is more famous though:


That right there, is saved lol. And yeah it's a distraught otter SonoShion has pointed that out.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's it like to eat pussy?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> The fishy part?


Seems like she experimented.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

1989 - BATMAN


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Whitney Houston gives Michael Jackson a award.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

STAHP








:lmao this thing's face made my day so far


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

1989, final year before a beautiful decade.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol "was that to much?" No, no it's not.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

1990 - Teenage mutant ninja turtles movie


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY'S COCKSLURPER said:


> STAHP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, It's amazing how long I laughed at it. imagine waking up to THAT?lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

@DualShock - Jerry Lawler that is.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

1990. I was born!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> 1990. I was born!


But I said *GOOD* things


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> But I said *GOOD* things


Well damn. That buries what I was about to post. :buried


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> But I said *GOOD* things


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Who ever didn't see this as a kid didn't have a childhood. 1990 btw


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuckk. Didn't realise Home Alone was that long ago


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

For real. Hs time been flying by fast for you too? I swear october seems like last month.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I need your clothes, your boots and your motorcycle.

.. if you don't know the movie .... yourself


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I need your clothes, your boots and your motorcycle.
> 
> .. if you don't know the movie .... yourself












Now throw me a bone!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

obby said:


> My little pony is fucking ruining people. I swear to god, browse 4chan for five minutes and you can see that these people adapt a fucking kids show into their day to day LIVES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao Those guys look like absolute riots to hang out with.

And it isn't necessarily "ruining" people as much as it is bringing out the inner child within them. Makes them a lot more playful and kind :3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk now that I've given you the dog gimmick are you going to run with it?

.. you know like you do when you've got a stick in your mouth


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Dunk now that I've given you the dog gimmick are you going to run with it?
> 
> .. you know like you do when you've got a stick in your mouth


In hope of getting a premium and change my name to Brian, Bully's dog. It was worth the try!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> here's a game see the page number? list something cool that happened that year - ill start 1987 guns n roses - appetite for destruction


Switch to 25 posts per page you jobbing cunt.

Only 796 pages so far


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Edit: jumped the gun.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Switch to 25 posts per page you jobbing cunt.
> 
> Only 796 pages so far


I had it like that but the pages were taking too long to load. You cuntroach

1992


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> I had it like that but the pages were taking too long to load. You cuntroach
> 
> 1992


Get a better internet connection / computer, you ass backwards Victorian CUNT


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Get a better internet connection / computer, you ass backwards Victorian CUNT


Probably better than yours CUNT









Just waste all my bandwidth on downloading shit, and seeding etc.... this site is fucking slow enough as it is anyways


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Speaking of 90s
My first ever wrestling game


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

1992 - Every little kid's favorite channel was launched


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm back from my banning  what's been up lately


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> I'm back from my banning  what's been up lately


Why were you banned?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Calling HeelKris a cunt via rep.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah okay. He's banned now. Probably perm


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Nope, he has stated on twitter that it's temporarily.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

(Y).


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Won't be needed, I'm getting premium as soon as I get home. Still voted for you though. Best Newcomer and ...... Uhm I don't remember, it was a week ago. I'm thinking funniest


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah cool. (Y)


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Btw I think i'm changing my username to just Meki


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

1993 - Groundhog Day


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

1993- Baudouin of Belgium died :'( (It's actually 798 for me)


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

1993 - Monday Night Raw!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You got banned for calling him a cunt by rep? What? Seriously lmao. Yeah heelkris said on twitter it is a temporary but he won't be back for a while


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone remembers this game from the 90s?






This was more than a board game. With the game there was also a VHS you put in a recorder and the keeper appears giving you instructions after a certain time.
It was really cool back then


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Got DAT GOLDEN NAME. And yeah the reason I got banned was 'insult via rep' and the rep was. 'Dunk's a good fella, you're a cunt'


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Half this site would be banned if that was properly enforced lol. He probably got butthurt and reported you


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

ONIFClaus said:


> A$AP you never seize to amaze me with your avatars and signatures that you change quite frequently.
> 
> All pretty fucking great tbh


Thanks :jordan2

Yeah I get bored of them pretty easy.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Got DAT GOLDEN NAME. And yeah the reason I got banned was 'insult via rep' and the rep was. 'Dunk's a good fella, you're a cunt'



I hope I get my premium in 3 days! You got banned for defending me? I'll have extra care for your drawing. Will start today


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

have you done any other drawings apart from what i have on the front page dunk? I was away for most of christmas


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Good to see you back Mek.

DAT GOLDEN NAME :datass


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

More and more jobbers are going golden 

nice to see. World domination is within sight


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

God dammit, hell no, fuck this. Brb.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Cockslurper lol


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Plus I don't even use 'cunt' as an insult all the time. But doesn't really matter. Glad HeelKris is gone though.

Edit: Any ideas for a name change. I was going to change it to Meki but I'm open for other options


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I say Cunt all the time not always as an insult


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> have you done any other drawings apart from what i have on the front page dunk? I was away for most of christmas


I am doing Meki now in my ipad, so it will have nicer coloring now. So I think I am going to start over all jobers in this way. I'll post it in about half an hour, If you guys like it i'll redo the others too.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool. I can put them on the front page, and maybe delete the others if they are better


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I requested a 'special' drawing


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Dunk, you should do a pic of NOYK "slurping me 

LOL


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

What would you need a picture like that Bully? :jordan


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

And why is Noyk changing his name? I thought he agreed to keep it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

For lulz

BTW Noyk is trying to back out of our agreement and change his name


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Either way it's going to take him 3 months


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

That ain't cool at all. :StephenA2


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh I just saw he was saying it was for Christmas lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No he's trying to pretend it's a christmas name change


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

That's what I meant


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This is just gunna be even more embarrassing for him if they don't lol.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

NoyK has no shame.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Asap would you mind looking at my request in the GSX section. Thanks


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Edit: Any ideas for a name change. I was going to change it to Meki but I'm open for other options


WindowSeat

SheSaidSheWas18

Successful Loser


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Here it is Meki, (sorry it isn't what you requested but this versions are digital. I can still do later the one you asked me as it will be free hand.) 










Do you like this type more Bully? It's faster to draw digital because I am able to use the original photos as base.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Just on my work comp right now. 

I'll definitely give it a shot when I'm home later though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah that looks better dunk. Can you do me again?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

To ASAP: Thank youuuu :3

To Dunk20: That is really siiicck. Even looks like me (Only that I have even bigger biceps ofcourse). I might consider buying premium for you

To SonoShion: I already requested Meki  & :lmao at SheSaidSheWas18


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm still waiting for mine Duncan. unk3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ofcourse, PM with a picture please (I'll use it as base model so I'll keep the main features of the picture)

EDIT: PM a picture of you Crimson, it's only fair! 

Meki, I would be eternally grateful if you could as I am still unaware if I am able to buy one on my own (portugal issues with no paypal)

Whoever wants a version too pm with picture please


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You talking to me


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I had already posted my picture in this thread when you had asked me to.

Remember?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Dunk, you don't need PayPal to buy premium. You just need a Visa, MasterCard or a Maestro. It's not that hard. I live in Belgium and got one


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You talking to me


Yup xD



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I had already posted my picture in this thread when you had asked me to.
> 
> Remember?


That was not you ahah



MrMeki said:


> Dunk, you don't need PayPal to buy premium. You just need a Visa, MasterCard or a Maestro. It's not that hard. I live in Belgium and got one


I don't have visa, mastercard or maestro, they are all credit cards. I am basically in the same situation Noyk was. You would be my godfather though and I could be Meki cockslurper. jk


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Any gamer here? Feel like bashing some geeks at virgingaming which means Premium for everybody.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Check your PMs Dunk.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This could be goodbye, might have to relocate to TTT guys.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

To all the non-premium members. Headliner just said he's closing this thread either now or new year


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well if it does get closed, it's been fun had a lot of laughs etc. 

To be fair it's probably lucky it's been open this long.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

True. I suggested moving it to games & trivia.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Bully, you won in two of the categories in which I nominated you. So I've won the gold, right? :kurt



MrMeki said:


> To all the non-premium members. Headliner just said he's closing this thread either now or new year


enaldo


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Bully should become a politician


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I voted for Bully as well  I should get the gold! Mr Meki, thank you for trying!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How many of you would have voted for me anyway


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Well thread closing...sup jobbers?


Edit can we get 20 more posts in?
Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Well yeah, I voted before your proposition and I'm already premium and I didn't vote for you for overall best member


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

@Bully - I would have voted you for the best newcomer award for sure.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY said:


> How many of you would have voted for me anyway


It's likely


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I voted Bully without even being a aware of a possibility to get a membership, I simply voted my fav member.

and it sucks that the jobbers thread didn't win best rant, as it is probably the most active rant ever.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I say that there be a "The *jobbers* Thread 2.0" and we can call it "The *Cruiserweights* Thread".


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Just want to extend some thank yous

Bully for providing a safe haven
Revolver Snake for Patrick Bateman
SXE for many laughs
Dunk for pics (although never got mine)
Froot for being so froot
There are more but am on my fucking phone 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

El Chapo for his stories


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

ONIFClaus said:


> I say that there be a "The *jobbers* Thread 2.0" and we can call it "The *Cruiserweights* Thread".


More like a Mid-Carders thread. Cruiserweights are a totally different thing.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'd also like to thank CMWit for the stories


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

fucking hell it's almost at the 2000th page

:mark:


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> El Chapo for his stories


Oh and he's white? 

Edit you're welcome Meki!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Oh and he's white?
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


Say what?

Or is this some joke I don't know about


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

this rant was started in september and it's now at 2000 posts. wowz


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Wasn't he being sarcastic when he said that?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Let's make a new one called The *Kofi Kingstons* thread. It's the same thing as saying the Jobbers thread.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Say what?
> 
> Or is this some joke I don't know about


Yeah thought I read it in the Dunk rant by Anark....

That reminds me...Thanks to Anark for his antics...very funny fella!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The "Yoshi Tatsu" Thread

... Kofi's holding a belt


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Yeah thought I read it in the Dunk rant by Anark....
> 
> That reminds me...Thanks to Anark for his antics...very funny fella!
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


He was being sarcastic.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

the GUT CHECK THREAD


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Wasn't he being sarcastic when he said that?










Samoon said:


> He was being sarcastic.


Ahh I see

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've seen pics of El Chapo.. you can even tell by the way he talks that he ain't white

noracist


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Will I look like a dick if I try to get the 20000th post?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

The midcard thread!


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I've seen pics of El Chapo.. you can even tell by the way he talks that he ain't white
> 
> noracist


Too many fibs to keep track

We are 20k posts strong!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I said the Mid Carder thread like a month ago here and it went unnoticed so I change my game and now lose credit.

Fuck me. Oh well, seriously we need something I mean there will be 2013ers soon.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I Curry I said:


> Will I look like a dick if I try to get the 20000th post?


You should edit, you got it xD

EDIT: Regarding Elchapo it is a bummer that he took things so seriously. We had about 3 arguments prior to this one and always sorted things out. I was just messing with him, as I always repped his stories. (I am not lying here, even with Mystical there were always a point in our arguments when we exchanged PMs saying to put the axe down.)


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm getting the End Of An Era feeling.






Edit


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

This thread reminds me of Ric Flairs career.

Twists and turns.

Ups and downs.

Great Moments.

Going out mercifully by a good friend at a good time, and then it will start somewhere else.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Favorite moment? Jobber?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

20k strong! :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Why is Headliner closing this thread btw?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Because some of the jobbers voted for Bully to win a premium account


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Why is Headliner closing this thread btw?


Dunno

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Because some of the jobbers voted for Bully to win a premium account


That's the reason? :heyman


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Because some of the jobbers voted for Bully to win a premium account


Wait...what?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

That's what he said in the chatbox. He also said he should've closed it long ago IIRC


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> That's what he said in the chatbox. He also said he should've closed it long ago IIRC


That's pretty weak

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Btw premium is really fun guys, atleast the chatbox is. Especially now Tony316 joined in. And don't worry witty. WE CAN'T BE STOPPED!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Regardless of whether this thread gets closed or not, it doesn't matter. 

All things must come to an end eventually. Sad fact of life


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Btw premium is really fun guys, atleast the chatbox is.


Well, why dont you buy me one too? :kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh I just assumed Jinder Mahal would have enough money to buy one himself


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Just read awards thread...lol at the power of the jobbers...influencing voting and a 20k post thread...they try to keep the jobbers down! 1-2-3 Kid baby!!!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Oh I just assumed Jinder Mahal would have enough money to buy one himself


Yeah but I earn in Indian Rupees and not in Dollars. And 10 Dollars equals almost 500 Rupees and that's a bit too much for a forum membership. Plus, I dont have a credit card or any shit like that. That's why.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Yeah but I earn in Indian Rupees and not in Dollars. And 10 Dollars equals almost 500 Rupees and that's a bit too much for a forum membership. Plus, I dont have a credit card or any shit like that. That's why.


Well yeah, I'm 15. It's not like I have much of an income


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

LOL, Rupees are real? I thought they were just Zelda money.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Tony316 in the chatbox is just fantastic :lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Well yeah, I'm 15. It's not like I have much of an income


Kiddin bruh. 

But I hope Bully does live up to his promise and buy me premium after those votes. 

And if he doesn't, I'm still going to try to go premium, some way or the other. :kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys really don't have any cards?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I just don't want to spend the money

Hey look, a rant from 2002!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello people

Closing the jobbers thread makes no sense. You close one (in some people's opinion) shitty thread to risk having 5-10 new shitty threads every month?
Closing the jobbers thread is like closing the GOAT thread or the ratings thread, even if you hate it you know it serves a purpose


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I may get a premium in the new year...but really don't post a ton anymore 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It's not that much tbh. Only 7 euros


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Well yeah, I'm 15. It's not like I have much of an income


WTF? You are still only 15? Thank god you weren't able to buy me the membership then, I would feel bad for the rest of my life. I thought the pic you had in the pic thread was the one when you were 15. Sorry to have even asked for it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, getting Premium too.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait, MrMeki - assuming his birthday isn't in the next few days - was born in...1997? Fuuuck.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol I wasn't even 15 in that pic I think.

Edit: Yes I was born in 1997


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You guys really pissed in Headliner's cornflakes. He's super butthurt over some dumbshit voting thread. What a buffoon.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Kudos for displaying a maturity that puts to shame a lot of adults.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

For me it's def not about the cash have plenty of that....just debating the value

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Lol I wasn't even 15 in that pic I think.
> 
> Edit: Yes I was born in 1997


Holy fuck I am 22 years your senior? 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Kind off. And you can buy a premium membership for one year too. See if it's worth it. If it is, buy lifetime. If it isn't....well than it isn't.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Holy fuck I am 22 years your senior?


Old & busted. :lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

wonder if anyone who ever posted here is currently over 40


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

obby said:


> wonder if anyone who ever posted here is currently over 40


Here on WF or here in the jobbers thread? There's a guy that posted in Classic Wrestling that said he was 51, I believe.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

CM WIT is the oldest poster I know.. but some of the classic wrestling posters may be older


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't think so.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY said:


> CM WIT is the oldest poster I know.. but some of the classic wrestling posters may be older


he can't be the oldest with OVER 200,000 MEMBERS

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8520-rajah.html


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Witty's 37 right?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Melbourne lad too

@ Rajah


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The user *greenlawler* sounds like he's somewhere around late 40s / early 50s. He started watching wrestling in the mid 70s.

He knows his shit too, if he ever stepped foot in the GOAT thread he would honestly eat them all for breakfast.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup 37 years young baby...closing in on 38

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Obby, Tony buried you big time in the chatbox


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao I don't hate TNA, though!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jobbers thread please don't die


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

When asked who he hates the most he said 'right now i hate thta damn obby and king cal'


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Hating isn't burying.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Living in Belgium sucks by the way.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It's a joke going on in the chatbox. That dude is burying everyone. Shall I ask what he thinks of Jinder Mahal?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sure


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you guys have anymore questions for Tony3:16. It's his fanmail hour


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ask: do you want steve austin to go to TNA


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Please define a "WF Jobber".
People like me? :troll


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Has he heard of me? It'd be vain to think he would have but it'd be nice to know I guess.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't know you so yeah


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Steve Austin is actually a close friend of mine and he told me a few days ago on the phone that he watches TNA every thursday night but never watches Raw this was his answer. And I shall ask I Curry I


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Eduard Khil said:


> Please define a "WF Jobber".
> People like me? :troll


oh god too many memes enaldo


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> I don't know you so yeah


Before today I didn't know you either, haven't been in the rants section enough.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I didn't mean you, I meant Eduard Khil


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> I didn't mean you, I meant Eduard Khil


Ah, then I may have jumped the gun a bit. :gus


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Still didn't know you though :torres


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> I didn't mean you, I meant Eduard Khil


Thanks! :troll


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DID YOU ASK HIM


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Ofcourse I did. This was his answer 'Steve Austin is actually a close friend of mine and he told me a few days ago on the phone that he watches TNA every thursday night but never watches Raw '


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What he said about me?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol the great Tony doesn't 'just talk' you have to ask him things.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol, Tony is premium member now, nice.

Edit this has to be the sites most profitable year since Whake was wasting money on countless premium accounts. lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I still LOL at some complaints in the WF awards thread how it's a bad thing that some users from the jobbers thread influenced the results because of their votes.
Well that's the point that users influence the results through votes :ti


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

DS you've changed lately man


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Gandhi should not be considered the worst poster of the year for sure.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

He has posted some sick shit tbh. But I agree there are worse


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Gandhi should not be considered the worst poster of the year for sure.


What about me and BULLY?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I know. Still, it's not like he trolls people around.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah he just speaks his mind whether people agree with him or not. religious people voted him as the worst.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> DS you've changed lately man


Better or worse?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Worse. You're getting into useless arguments with people who have 'friends' on the forum. Which causes you to lose the arguments. And you losing means their winning which means they'll talk bad about jobbers which means they'll talk bad about me. (Last line was a joke, I don't really care what they think of me)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Worse. You're getting into useless arguments with people who have 'friends' on the forum. Which causes you to lose the arguments. And you losing means their winning which means they'll talk bad about jobbers which means they'll talk bad about me. (Last line was a joke, I don't really care what they think of me)


That's something really stupid to say. Just because you have "friends" on the forum, doesn't mean you shouldn't speak your mind. I don't see him losing many arguments just because people say he does. Are we sheep?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not saying that, he should speak his mind. I don't have a problem with that. But people will think he's stupid when posting 25 paragraphs repeating the same thing over and over again


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Most people don't give a fuck to even read and jump immediatly to conclusions. Even if you don't agree with a point of view I don't see the point on turning against someone. That is why there is a current need for "trolls" to have active rants. People lately seem to be way to afraid to speak their mind afraid of being reprimanded for it. Even if you are wrong, what is fucking wrong if you make mistakes? Is there really the need to "own" someone in arguments?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Worse. You're getting into useless arguments with people who have 'friends' on the forum. Which causes you to lose the arguments. And you losing means their winning which means they'll talk bad about jobbers which means they'll talk bad about me. (Last line was a joke, I don't really care what they think of me)


Nah, I have no problem with people having friends, I don't even have a problem that they attack me in rants because I was rude to their buddy.
The only problem was that they tried to convince me telling me what I did was wrong because I attacked somebody *in rants* for no reason (I bolded my point)
The problem is obviously not what I said, the problem is who was the person I said it.

Here is the perfect example what I mean with hypocrisy. 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/648537-i-know-why-cena-won-superstar-year.html

The poor guy joined just last week, he is from Manila so he has probably difficulties with the english language and he made a harmless thread outside of rants
Read the comments and let's say the OP joined here 2 years ago, the perfect example of hypocrisy.
They can have hundred of friends on this forum and attack me for that, I can take it, but they should use the hypocrisy crap somewhere where it works


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

They can be wrong all they want imo. Let it be. Why would you get into an argument that won't solve anything.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Check out my sarcasm in that thread


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I like it


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Check your sig request. eyton


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> They can be wrong all they want imo. Let it be. Why would you get into an argument that won't solve anything.


Because I sometimes enjoy it.
One user in that thread told me that I am so shitty therefore I'm on his ignore. If I haven't responded he would not fail because how can he respond to me and quote my posts if I'm on his ignore?
The second one accused me of ass kissing and when I destroyed all his arguments by posting names of older ass kissing-worthy posters where nothing happened it became pathetic because he meant that I kiss ass of "jobbers" who joined after me, who are still unknown and have rep power of an orange LOL
The third one posted random "gotten to" comments and when I quoted a post where I made him "gotten to" he admitted it because he is human and human are weak.
Sometimes it's fun to respond


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

You check it now ASAP lol. DS yeah sometimes it's needed but sometimes you post stupid shit. Like you all just mad of my turnaround in rep which had nothing to do with it


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Check out my sarcasm in that thread


Even if you was not sarcastic, I don't mean people like you when I say hypocrites because you will never say that you don't get why people are so rude in rants only because someone said something bad to your internet friend


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I said something bad about Randy Orton


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

DS takes Rants too seriously.

Gandhi deserves worst poster. At least the others were trolling. Gandhi is a moron.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Striker said:


> DS takes Rants too seriously.


Yeah I could've just said this


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

obby said:


> I said something bad about Randy Orton


I think it might be a recurring theme


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

obby said:


> I said something bad about Randy Orton


Well it's obviously grey rep time again










I can't remember that anybody said ever "please" to me on this forum, especially when the comment is negative.
Also LOL @ Behemoth thinking me being a fan of Russo is trolling




Striker said:


> DS takes Rants too seriously.


I'm dead serious in rants. This is my face expression when I post in this section


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Edit: nvermind wrong thread


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Spoiler











[/IMG]


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol DAT AVATAR


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

first spoiler has to have a = after it. 



Spoiler



Hot btw


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So does that mean that this thread is not getting locked after all?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Gratz on the winners in the WF Awards by the way (Y). I was actually surprised I didn't get mentioned in the most hated list.

Oh and sorry about that post in the name change thing BULLY, that was a rage-of-the moment post (long story, not because of anything here though, I'll tell you later)

Anyway, I'll have to go away for quite a while, Sunday I gotta leave home to take care of something really, really important to me right now, if I don't there's going to be a lot of consequences on me irl (one of the reasons I haven't been as on as before lately) I'll tell you guys when I come back, hopefully around Wrestlemania season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Ta mate, I'm made up winning the best 12'er, even if it was due to people cheating.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

aLrIght Noyk, handle your biz.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

See you when I see you, Noyk.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Peace out Noyk

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

BULLY'S COCKSLURPER said:


> Gratz on the winners in the WF Awards by the way (Y). I was actually surprised I didn't get mentioned in the most hated list.
> 
> Oh and sorry about that post in the name change thing BULLY, that was a rage-of-the moment post (long story, not because of anything here though, I'll tell you later)
> 
> Anyway, I'll have to go away for quite a while, Sunday I gotta leave home to take care of something really, really important to me right now, if I don't there's going to be a lot of consequences on me irl (one of the reasons I haven't been as on as before lately) I'll tell you guys when I come back, hopefully around Wrestlemania season.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY'S COCKSLURPER said:


> Gratz on the winners in the WF Awards by the way (Y). I was actually surprised I didn't get mentioned in the most hated list.
> 
> Oh and sorry about that post in the name change thing BULLY, that was a rage-of-the moment post (long story, not because of anything here though, I'll tell you later)
> 
> Anyway, I'll have to go away for quite a while, Sunday I gotta leave home to take care of something really, really important to me right now, if I don't there's going to be a lot of consequences on me irl (one of the reasons I haven't been as on as before lately) I'll tell you guys when I come back, hopefully around Wrestlemania season.


Looks like the username change wasn't worth it after all, BULLY  . See ya NoyK.

On a completely different note, anyone know DAT FEEL when you haven't drank in like five hours and you're so fucking thirsty then you get an ice cold glass of water with ice cubes and all the shit? Fuck, feels so good man.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> hi


Sup kk


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

KENNY KING is a plagiarist. you should take him to court.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:hmm: Kenny King is badass, but he may have a case.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I had this name before Kenny King. :side:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

exactly


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

oh i read that wrong :lol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Asenath said:


> I don't see who else's decision it would be.


yeah, because guys are knocking down your door looking for a piece of your pathetic ass. Such an elitist cunt, go fuck yourself with dental dams.



Catalanotto said:


> Kate Upton is an overrated bag of slut.


She's head and shoulders above Dita 8*D



Asenath said:


> She has a very rectangular torso.
> 
> I'm vaguely annoyed that she gets by with that graceless, galumphing runway walk just because it makes her titties jiggle. Willi Ninja would not have approved.


You're just jealous that she can get down a runway, cunt.

Well, a model runway. You can manage the airport.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> oh i read that wrong :lol


04'ers unk2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Mav is a stone cold fucking SAVAGE :lol


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol sXe is too funny...good thing Aneseth has a good sense of humor

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I know whose got my early vote for angriest member 131


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Angriest member?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Angriest/nastiest, whatever the award was.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Didn't know whatthefuck the award was about.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The prize for the winners was what? A load of rep?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I may start posting a bit more in the new year, to justify getting a premium...thinking of a name change

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Premium if they didn't have it already or a colorod username


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

That's cool


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

We need more pictures of tits in this thread. Starting to think you guys don't like girls


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> We need more pictures of tits in this thread. Starting to think you guys don't like girls


This is not the WOW section.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> We need more pictures of tits in this thread. Starting to think you guys don't like girls


I got me some titties at home...don't really need em here...but then again more titties are not a bad thing 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

CMWit isn't a bad username at all, I dont think you need to change it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This VerticalSports app is quite good btw.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Crimson 3:16&#153;;12429332 said:


> CMWit isn't a bad username at all, I dont think you need to change it.


It is a take on my actual name...will most likely keep it...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Crimson 3:16&#153;;12429360 said:


> This VerticalSports app is quite good btw.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using VerticalSports.Com App


Agreed...loads much quicker than the actual site since no sigs shown

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

If anyone has any clue as to why sXe Maverick has declared war on me, I'd be so very grateful for a hint. Otherwise, I'm just going to add him to my ever-growing ignore list.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Asenath said:


> If anyone has any clue as to why sXe Maverick has declared war on me, I'd be so very grateful for a hint. Otherwise, I'm just going to add him to my ever-growing ignore list.


If people can't take the heat of having arguments on rants why bother being here in the first place? Adding him to your ever-growing ignore list won't make you dodge red reps, he is still able to see your posts being the advantage that you won't be able to see his. 

Care to explain what is the war all about?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> If anyone has any clue as to why sXe Maverick has declared war on me, I'd be so very grateful for a hint. Otherwise, I'm just going to add him to my ever-growing ignore list.


Drop a nuke...

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Asenath said:


> If anyone has any clue as to why sXe Maverick has declared war on me, I'd be so very grateful for a hint. Otherwise, I'm just going to add him to my ever-growing ignore list.


I'm on this "ever growing" ignore list, so someone quote me. 

I think he's called you an elitist cunt enough times for you to get the picture. 



Dunk20 said:


> Care to explain what is the war all about?


She's an elitist cunt.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> I'm on this "ever growing" ignore list, so someone quote me.
> 
> I think he's called you an elitist cunt enough times for you to get the picture.
> 
> ...




Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone getting the new Punk Knees 2 Faces Shirt? Love it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I liked it too.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Smackdown card is actually good this week.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is anyone as excited for the final book of the Wheel of Time series as I am? :cheer


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Book? What is a book?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Why did apex get 'humbled'


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Why did apex get 'humbled'


Because he told people to kill themselves in the "another cena heel turn thread".


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol haha, atleast his banning was deserved


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Book? What is a book?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Asenath said:


>


I know right? I would have guessed they were already extinct by now, lucky me I'm a literature student 

Answering your question, no. I am currently reading _The Casual Vacancy_ as hobby and a lot of Virginia Woolf, Thomas Paine and TS Elliot. 

Good to know you like to read, other than fantasy what are your favourite books?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Are you done with my potrait Dunk? unk3


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I know right? I would have guessed they were already extinct by now, lucky me I'm a literature student


I've gone over to the dark side. And by that, I mean the Kindle. Unless the publisher doesn't release the Kindle version with the hardback and I'm psyched for the book. Sadly, this happens more often than not.



> Answering your question, no. I am currently reading _The Casual Vacancy_ as hobby and a lot of Virginia Woolf, Thomas Paine and TS Elliot.
> 
> Good to know you like to read, other than fantasy what are your favourite books?


I gave my sister The Casual Vacancy as a book on cd. She drives an hour to work, and having a book cuts down her commute boredom. She's going to tell me if it's good or not. I like Rowling as a worldbuilder, but her plotting can be kind of hit-or-miss.

Aside from fantasy novels, I'm reading a book about the spread of languages via warfare and expansion of empires, a biography of four sisters in the 13th century who married into the royal houses of 4 dominant European powers and their influence on diplomacy and policy, and am a big geek for murder mysteries. 

I also like reading cookbooks. I read them like other people read porn - fun to look at the pictures, but it looks like so much work to do in real life.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™;12429759 said:


> Are you done with my potrait Dunk? unk3


Give me till sunday  Today I am already preparing myself to get drunk and watch movies with husband.



Asenath said:


> Aside from fantasy novels, I'm reading a book about the spread of languages via warfare and expansion of empires, a biography of four sisters in the 13th century who married into the royal houses of 4 dominant European powers and their influence on diplomacy and policy, and am a big geek for murder mysteries.
> 
> *I also like reading cookbooks. I read them like other people read porn* - fun to look at the pictures, but it looks like so much work to do in real life.


Is it this one?









The bolded part: You make yourself an easy target for food and pervert related jokes, that is probably the reason your ignore list increases every day?!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Chatbox

Showtime: Why haven't you closed to the jobbers thread yet
Headliner: I will

Seems like it will be closed afterall


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh well. 

You will be missed "Jobbers" thread. It had a great run.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Chatbox
> 
> Showtime: Why haven't you closed to the jobbers thread yet
> Headliner: I will
> ...


:bron3



Dunk20 said:


> Give me till sunday  Today I am already preparing myself to get drunk and watch movies with husband.


Okay, but I guess this thread will already be locked by then.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd never touch a Kindle or eBook thingy, because I mainly read in the bathtub. Real books, no problem, but Kindle would either lead to a) a fucking dead Kindle or b) electrocution


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

kregnaz said:


> I'd never touch a Kindle or eBook thingy, because I mainly read in the bathtub. Real books, no problem, but Kindle would either lead to a) a fucking dead Kindle or b) electrocution


It runs on batteries. it's also as thin as most books, and tinier. I recommend it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

So what is your new year's resolution guys?

Mine's 1024x768 pixels :kurt


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Is it this one?


No. This book. The novel you linked to is a fictionalized version of those particular sisters' story, though. It's a very pop-history kind of book, but I found it compelling.



> The bolded part: You make yourself an easy target for food and pervert related jokes, that is probably the reason your ignore list increases every day?!


I don't think it's anything I'm saying particularly. I think most of the things I say are detectable as good-natured jokes or tongue in cheek teasing. I think there are just some people who are tedious.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

kregnaz said:


> I'd never touch a Kindle or eBook thingy, because I mainly read in the bathtub. Real books, no problem, but Kindle would either lead to a) a fucking dead Kindle or b) electrocution


I have heard that if you put your kindle in a Gallon Size Zip Loc bag, you buy yourself a little bath insurance.

I would not try this with the bargain brand, though.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Should I go premium, guys?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Should I go premium, guys?


Ofcourse!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I gave my sister The Casual Vacancy as a book on cd. She drives an hour to work, and having a book cuts down her commute boredom. She's going to tell me if it's good or not. I like Rowling as a worldbuilder, but her plotting can be kind of hit-or-miss.


Sadly, it is a miss. She needs to go back to urban fantasy. :sad:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Should I go premium, guys?


Tell me how you like it, if you do. And OMG, why do you have a morose otter in your sig? I need to hug it or something.




MillionDollarProns said:


> Sadly, it is a miss. She needs to go back to urban fantasy. :sad:


I was afraid of this. I suppose she was just dog-tired of Hogwarts, though. Maybe she'll write some more Potterverse next. Kind of peculiar to think that the kids in the novels would be my age-ish. That would be a good place to jump off from.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Tell me how you like it, if you do. And OMG, why do you have a morose otter in your sig? I need to hug it or something.
> 
> I think it's actually dead...
> 
> ...




Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*IT'S TIME TO TAKE A STAND JOBBERS
*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> *IT'S TIME TO TAKE A STAND JOBBERS
> *


fuck this thread. If it did something it was only making us all look like shitheads. 

Here's my last post regarding the only worthy of mention posters:

Dualshock
Cmwit
Revolversnake
Sonoshion
Mozza (who should've win)
Noyk (portuguese unite)
Crimson
You_heard


You guys made this shit worthy.

ps: mrmeki the always drunk shithead would be me.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Tell me how you like it, if you do. And OMG, why do you have a morose otter in your sig? I need to hug it or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't take debit cards. So no premium for me. Lol, the outter is my friend. That's why.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Meh if the jobber thread is closed it has had a good run. I have been here since the start and it has been fun. Whatever anyone says it has been a nice place to just post random things and have random convos with most people in here.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> fuck this thread. If it did something it was only making us all look like shitheads.
> 
> Here's my last post regarding the only worthy of mention posters:
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


>


It's like I've been saying for ages man. You suck up to try and make friends on this forum but at the end of the day nobody gives two shits about you. Try and develop a personality thats different to 'I agree with everything thats popular so people will like me' and grow some balls and you might start getting some respect around here. Until then, you are just RySpak


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The fact you took that post seriously is hilarious lmao.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> fuck this thread. If it did something it was only making us all look like shitheads.
> 
> Here's my last post regarding the only worthy of mention posters:
> 
> ...



Remove RevolverSnake, CMWit and Mozza from that list.

Like me, they ain't jobbers.

Replace them with SwaggerRocks, Twatalanotto and Sexy Mav. Those three have no excuses.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Screw you, Anark. UNITED ALWAY


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

What's going on?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> What's going on?


I just called you a jobber.

Come at me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jobbers thread will be shut soon wagg


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> Remove RevolverSnake, CMWit and Mozza from that list.
> 
> Like me, they ain't jobbers.
> 
> Replace them with SwaggerRocks, Twatalanotto and Sexy Mav. Those three have no excuses.


I accidently forgot to mention you for real! That's the point, this thread wasn't worth for the "jobbers" but for the actual few people who actually made this look awesome. And even though all people are telling this thread is crap, it was a great platform to meet you all. I really love you guys. Cat is an amazing poster, always cracks me up, Maverick is also great even though we had our disagreements (but we are colleagues in a way I'm pursuing the same career he has, and obviously Swagger! Ofcourse Anark, as with the expectacular retorts. I'll even mention Mystical for keeping me busy sometimes, and ofcourse SmokeandMirrors. 

I still love you all. 

I am feeling really good that Bully is finally being put in his place after so many months!

Fuck my english but I am drunk again. It's fucking friday.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Anark said:


> I just called you a jobber.
> 
> Cum at me.


No I will not :side:. 

And oh damn, well, 2013 is coming and this thread did indeed do what it was set out to originally do.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> fuck this thread. If it did something it was only making us all look like shitheads.
> 
> Here's my last post regarding the only worthy of mention posters:
> 
> ...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Any of y'all got big plans for New Years?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Anybody who says that this thread did what it set out to do is just admitting they're a shit poster and would have ruined other threads.

Not aimed at anybody, but that's how it is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Purple Aki said:


> Anybody who says that this thread did what it set out to do is just admitting they're a shit poster and would have ruined other threads.
> 
> Not aimed at anybody, but that's how it is.


LOL but it did. Still not sure what happened to Bully nor do I think i will read that long ass rant, maybe. But this thread was to give 2011 - 2012 members a place to fuck around and out shine the memories, butthurt did happen and from everybody and the thread ended being one of the best.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> this thread was to give 2011 - 2012 members a place to fuck around and out shine the memories, butthurt did happen and from everybody and the thread ended being one of the best.


No.

Just no.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

everyone already knows wagg is a shit poster.


the rest of you guys should stop caring about your status on the forum(if you do, not saying all of you do) and just post normally. it shouldn't matter to you if you're liked by others or not.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, to you guys, Bully made the thread appear to be a place to "fuck around and post and blah blah," but when confronted by older members, he'd throw you directly under the nearest bus and claim that he did it to quarantine you guys from the rest of the forum.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

also note that most of you will be banned/gone by this time next year. it happens nearly every year. :hb


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> Well, to you guys, Bully made the thread appear to be a place to "fuck around and post and blah blah," but when confronted by older members, he'd throw you directly under the nearest bus and claim that he did it to quarantine you guys from the rest of the forum.


Yeah we know now the reason bully made it now. Tbh I had fun a lot of the time posting in this thread so I really don't care why Bully made it.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Guess that's all that matters, then.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Showtime said:


> everyone already knows wagg is a shit poster.
> 
> 
> the rest of you guys should stop caring about your status on the forum(if you do, not saying all of you do) and just post normally. it shouldn't matter to you if you're liked by others or not.


former Vbookie tools are irrelevant. Like I said, I don't care what Bully was saying in the chatbox, but anybody who says this thread did not DO what it was ORIGINALLY intended to do, is some denial because of whatever that scrilla rant did to Bully.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I like this thread and even post in it now and then but we all have to admit this thread is the cesspit of the forum.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> Well, to you guys, Bully made the thread appear to be a place to "fuck around and post and blah blah," but when confronted by older members, he'd throw you directly under the nearest bus and claim that he did it to quarantine you guys from the rest of the forum.


Well, the truth is that this was already the topic weeks ago when Anark and Froot posted how he bragged in the chatbox how he created the jobbers thread to keep the shitty posters in one thread and then nobody gave a fuck or was upset.
Now it takes this rant from scrilla what actually delivered nothing new, shocking or surprising for the "jobbers" to make people turn on BULLY because Froot already posted the screenshot of the chatbox weeks ago.
This didn't bothered me then and now it's not different so I'm a little bit surprised at the reaction of some people


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I saw some of the stuff he was posting in the chatbox and I have to say Bully's ego has gotten out of control. He has been attacking like a two faced bitch. Not many people like noyk but I still like him as a poster and think he is a cool guy. Anytime Bully is infront of older posters he is slagging him off.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> I saw some of the stuff he was posting in the chatbox and I have to say Bully's ego has gotten out of control. He has been attacking like a two faced bitch. Not many people like noyk but I still like him as a poster and think he is a cool guy. Anytime Bully is infront of older posters he is lagging him off.


That's all I think it is, and don't care, this thread is and was just a thread to F around, and I didn't even care about all that other shit with some people from this thread just going up into other threads and derailing them from what they could have been. This thread was like a second chatbox although I didn't need it. If Bully wanted to look good in front of older members then whatever, but this thread was fun for what it was worth.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> Well, to you guys, Bully made the thread appear to be a place to "fuck around and post and blah blah," but when confronted by older members, he'd throw you directly under the nearest bus and claim that he did it to quarantine you guys from the rest of the forum.


That sounds familiar. Hmm...



DualShock said:


> Well, the truth is that this was already the topic weeks ago when Anark and Froot posted how he bragged in the chatbox how he created the jobbers thread to keep the shitty posters in one thread and then nobody gave a fuck or was upset.


Oh, some people gave a fuck, some people were upset. Doesn't matter now.

If Cat hadn't distracted me with the messiah-complex/being Cerbs/fake pictures/whatever her last accusation was/I forget then the Anark/Bully confrontation would have got a bit more coverage.

All that really matters about that row between me and him is that I can count the so-called jobbers who backed him up on three fingers, and I'd probably have one spare to pick my nose.

What's happening now isn't new. It's just out there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I read the rant, and am glad I missed the chatbox moment, because I probably would have told Bully to just let it be. lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Man, you could make a pretty good PPV super card of just the wrestlers that have died prematurely in my lifetime: Rude, Hennig, Eddie Guerrero, Owen Hart, Brian Pillman, Dr. Death, Bam Bam, Yoko, Savage, André, Davey Boy, Adonis, Candido...

Pretty scary when you think about it.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Lady Killer said:


> Well, to you guys, Bully made the thread appear to be a place to "fuck around and post and blah blah," but when confronted by older members, he'd throw you directly under the nearest bus and claim that he did it to quarantine you guys from the rest of the forum.





DualShock said:


> Well, the truth is that this was already the topic weeks ago when Anark and Froot posted how he bragged in the chatbox how he created the jobbers thread to keep the shitty posters in one thread and then nobody gave a fuck or was upset.
> Now it takes this rant from scrilla what actually delivered nothing new, shocking or surprising for the "jobbers" to make people turn on BULLY because Froot already posted the screenshot of the chatbox weeks ago.
> This didn't bothered me then and now it's not different so I'm a little bit surprised at the reaction of some people


It's funny because everyone who posts here posts in all the other rants too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> Man, you could make a pretty good PPV super card of just the wrestlers that have died prematurely in my lifetime: Rude, Hennig, Eddie Guerrero, Owen Hart, Brian Pillman, Dr. Death, Bam Bam, Yoko, Savage, André, Davey Boy, Adonis, Candido...
> 
> Pretty scary when you think about it.


I remember back in high school when my friends told me Eddie was dead, and I said no, he's just playing and is gonna pop out of the casket but realize he's already too deep in the ground.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I was looking up the names of wrestlers that died early & I didn't even know some of them were dead. I had no idea Lance Cade died. I thought he just got fired.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

he did get fired. then he died.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Anark said:


> Remove RevolverSnake, CMWit and Mozza from that list.
> 
> Like me, they ain't jobbers.
> 
> Replace them with SwaggerRocks, Twatalanotto and Sexy Mav. Those three have no excuses.


I think it's really funny how I haven't said a rotten word about you for a very long time now yet the best you can come up with is 'Twatalanotto' to show how you aren't still mad, of course.


Glad I can come to rants, have my fun, and not take things seriously enough to be angry months later.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The crowd was HOT for Tazz's debut


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I was looking up the names of wrestlers that died early & I didn't even know some of them were dead. I had no idea Lance Cade died. I thought he just got fired.


Him & Murdoch was a great tag team, 1 of the last great, legit tag teams WWE has had that were properly booked.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I think it's really funny how I haven't said a rotten word about you for a very long time now yet the best you can come up with is 'Twatalanotto' to show how you aren't still mad, of course.
> 
> 
> Glad I can come to rants, have my fun, and not take things seriously enough to be angry months later.


Crikey, if you think me switching the C for Tw in your user name is me being _mad_, then good luck in life. I said during our row that I still liked you. Said something similar in the Bully getting raped thread recently.

Me liking you doesn't mean I ain't gonna tease you or give you shit from time to time.

Or did you expect me to be scared of you? Aww, that's sweet. Welcome to the internet. Are you new?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/648718-whats-fucking-deal.html

fpalm


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The crowd was HOT for Tazz's debut


The pop when that heart beat hit was amazing, I used to love Tazz and his theme...I miss suplexes too for that matter.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I hated Tazz in WWF but he was like my favorite wrestler when he was in ECW. Well, after the Tazmaniac crap anyway.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> The pop when that heart beat hit was amazing, I used to love Tazz and his theme...I miss suplexes too for that matter.


Picture Antonio being as over as a heel as Kurt, and him cutting a promo dissing America and then Austin Aries was to make a debut. I think the air would be just as intense.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Tazz was set-up to fail from the get-go in WWF. Just watch that debut match. He sells Angle's offense, has to take suplexes, despite that being his gimmick (and J.R. even calling him the Human Suplex Machine on commentary), he looks like a fool when he thinks he's won when Angle gets his foot on the rope & on top of all of that, they buried his finish in a terrible storyline.

Angle wasn't the right guy for him to debut against. He needed to come in, hit five or six suplexes, take zero offense, slap on his finish & get a tap out (not a pass out).


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Anark said:


> Crikey, if you think me switching the C for Tw in your user name is me being _mad_, then good luck in life. I said during our row that I still liked you. Said something similar in the Bully getting raped thread recently.
> 
> Me liking you doesn't mean I ain't gonna tease you or give you shit from time to time.
> 
> Or did you expect me to be scared of you? Aww, that's sweet. Welcome to the internet. Are you new?


You have posted many stupid things but this takes the cake.

Everyone laughs at Bully for taking things seriously yet you think I expect people...to be afraid of me?

What kind of stupid garbage is that?

I don't expect anyone to be afraid of words on a fucking screen. Get over it. I post retarded shit in rants and then I e-walk to other sections and act like a mature, sane human being, not even thinking 'lololololol I just made that guy poop his Diego diapers lolololol'.

Anyone who thinks they throw fear in to another member via text on a screen is a fucking douchebag who seriously needs to examine how meaningless their life is.

I can be a gigantic cunt in rants a lot of times, but, outside of it, it's a different story. I tend to think most people come here to shoot the shit for some giggles and I have said before I tend to not judge people by their rant posts because it's a different world in here. Only when they start to take that shit all over the forum in other threads, like kobra, is when I am certain they are really a general shitbag. When two people get in to a spat, it ends, and one person is still going on with insults while the other one isn't, it really goes to show who was broken by what happened.

I didn't come at you, there wasn't a need for it, so, yeah, you are clearly still stinging a little, no matter how much you want to pretend I am silly for thinking it. You wouldn't say it if the argument never happened.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> Tazz was set-up to fail from the get-go in WWF. Just watch that debut match. He sells Angle's offense, has to take suplexes, despite that being his gimmick (and J.R. even calling him the Human Suplex Machine on commentary), he looks like a fool when he thinks he's won when Angle gets his foot on the rope & on top of all of that, they buried his finish in a terrible storyline.
> 
> Angle wasn't the right guy for him to debut against. He needed to come in, hit five or six suplexes, take zero offense, slap on his finish & get a tap out (not a pass out).


I guess, Angle was set for some HUGE plans. But just like how Jericho debuted to The Rock to get him over big right from the beginning, so was Tazz.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> You have posted many stupid things but this takes the cake.
> 
> Everyone laughs at Bully for taking things seriously yet you think I expect people...to be afraid of me?
> 
> ...


Pay attention, sweetheart. I've called you Twatalanotto a handful of times since you failed to expose me as Cerbs/fake picture poster/messiah-complex thingy. It's hardly serious bizniz.

A multi-paragraph reply is not really needed, but thank you for the effort.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> I can be a gigantic cunt in rants a lot of times, but, outside of it, it's a different story.


No. You're still a crappy poster outside of rants.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I wonder how kobra knew I posted in this thread without me being the last poster in the thread.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Cat, when are you going to face me you scary ass bitch? you scared i'm going to embarrass you?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> ...


You mentioned my name first. I didn't even have anything to do with the conversation.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Scary ass bitch. That's why I had you scared shitless when I was Danthree10 "come at me *sniff* come at me..."


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Cat, when are you going to face me you scary ass bitch? you scared i'm going to embarrass you?










You_heard? said:


> Scary ass bitch. That's why I had you scared shitless when I was Danthree10 "come at me *sniff* come at me..."


Damn dude you are persistent eh? lol

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Why do you keep calling her a scary-ass bitch? Isn't she the one supposed to be scared instead...?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Everyone is so grumpy lately. It must have been a bad holiday season.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Cat is over as fuck lol...how many stalkers you up to now?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> You mentioned my name first. I didn't even have anything to do with the conversation.


That does not explain how you knew exactly where to find my post in this thread. You went straight to this thread to quote me and respond, like you always do.

You had a small bit to do with the conversation indeed because you are angry and obsessed, and you follow me both in rants and outside of rants, so you were the exception, which is why your name was mentioned. I have never been followed around a forum like this before, ever. This is beyond insanity for someone to log in and immediately find a post of mine to respond to daily.

I don't care that you don't like me. I find great satisfaction knowing that I have cut you so deeply that you continue to stalk me here day after day. If you can't see how pathetic that is, I can't really help you out here.

I have no personal issue with you, no matter how much your face rages whenever you see my username. 99% of your posts are absolutely stupid but I don't feel the need to follow you around and point it out, I just let you continue to look like a dick on your own.

If you make a post I find stupid enough, I will red rep it. If you make a post that is pretty good, I will green rep it. I have done both. You can't do that because you are mad.

It's cool, man, no hard feelings.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CMWit said:


> Damn dude you are persistent eh? lol
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


I've noticed he's been calling her out a lot, but she has just been no selling.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

DoYouRealize??? said:


> Why do you keep calling her a scary-ass bitch? Isn't she the one supposed to be scared instead...?


*That's how people call you scared nowadays, for some reason. *


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I've noticed he's been calling her out a lot, but she has just been no selling.


No selling like a fucking champ lol

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DoYouRealize??? said:


> Why do you keep calling her a scary-ass bitch? Isn't she the one supposed to be scared instead...?


That's exactly what I mean. She is scared. She no sells my shit but picks on a guy like kobra who isn't as hostile as me. Just ban the stupid bitch already. Her sig pisses me off for some reason.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> That's exactly what I mean. She is scared. She no sells my shit but picks on a guy like kobra who isn't as hostile as me. Just ban the stupid bitch already. Her sig pisses me off for some reason.


You_heard, You_high? 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Damn dude you are persistent eh? lol
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


No. Just beef.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> No. Just beef.


It's a lil on the one way side no?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> You_heard, You_high?
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


Lol not today, sir. If I was I would have been nice lol. Are you? does your wife smokes?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

CMWit has quickly become one of my favorite newer members in a very short time. 

Sent from my fucking laptop.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Lol not today, sir. If I was I would have been nice lol. Are you? does your wife smokes?


I am. She does not. 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

He's a good man. He doesn't take anything serious.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> CMWit has quickly become one of my favorite newer members in a very short time.
> 
> Sent from my fucking laptop.


Thank you kind sir...

Sent from my fucking phone while getting high in my car in my driveway


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CMWit said:


> I am. She does not.
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


I see.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I see.


More for me

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *That's how people call you scared nowadays, for some reason. *


ha

He thinks I am scared because he threatened to blow my head off months ago.

I don't take shit like that seriously because the dude has no idea where I live so how could I be afraid? If he posted my address, yeah, that would make things rather weird, but, he thinks I am from New Jersey, so I have nothing to fear.

He just isn't worth anyone's time, and, I don't even pick on kobra, he constantly follows me around, so I post a music video because he really is obsessed.

Hilarious that he thinks I am afraid of him. I've seen his picture. Even if he did have a gun and was right in front of me, I would die of laughter before I die from his bullet to my head.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> That's exactly what I mean. She is scared. She no sells my shit but picks on a guy like kobra who isn't as hostile as me. Just ban the stupid bitch already. Her sig pisses me off for some reason.


Well, it's only fair she puts Kobra in his place. Guy stalks her non-stop.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I do know where you live, you stupid motherfucker. Me and my anonymous bros got your ip adress and location. derp. And i don't care if you find me ugly or not. I am secure as a master lock. And why would I care what a fat chick thinks? that's just silly.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DoYouRealize??? said:


> Well, it's only fair she puts Kobra in his place. Guy stalks her non-stop.


I don't see it as stalking.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Be careful Cat, people can find out a lot about you via simple Google searches nowadays. There's a lot of creepers out there & it can get dangerous, even if people initially are just joking around.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

You_heard? said:


> I do know where you live, you stupid motherfucker. Me and my anonymous bros got your ip adress and location. derp. And i don't care if you find me ugly or not. I am secure as a master lock. And why would I care what a fat chick thinks? that's just silly.





You_heard? said:


> I don't see it as stalking.


:StephenA2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

As long as he doesn't see it, that's all that matters...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> Tazz was set-up to fail from the get-go in WWF. Just watch that debut match. He sells Angle's offense, has to take suplexes, despite that being his gimmick (and J.R. even calling him the Human Suplex Machine on commentary), he looks like a fool when he thinks he's won when Angle gets his foot on the rope & on top of all of that, they buried his finish in a terrible storyline.
> 
> Angle wasn't the right guy for him to debut against. He needed to come in, hit five or six suplexes, take zero offense, slap on his finish & get a tap out (not a pass out).


Right, so coming in and defeating the heavily pushed and undefeated Kurt Angle is a bad debut. Good going 



You_heard? said:


> That's exactly what I mean. She is scared. She no sells my shit but picks on a guy like kobra who isn't as hostile as me. Just ban the stupid bitch already. Her sig pisses me off for some reason.


A terrible return to poor form. You been chewing your own juice again?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh, sXe_Maverick. Stop choosing sides. I can't like everyone that you like.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I just found out Raw's anniversary show is in Houston. I may just go, but if the last couple of crowds in Houston have been any indication...it'd be a drag. Not to mention it's a school night. Still, something as big as its anniversary should attract a good crowd. I'd hate to look like a fool and be the only one marking out it the crowd.*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I never read any your posts ROGERTHAT21 because of your damn text color,


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> but I don't feel the need to follow you around and point it out












My post:



> This. I'm sick of seeing them (religious threads). Especially because the same people invade those threads.


:StephenA2


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

The Stephen A Smith smiley gets me every time :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> My post:
> 
> 
> 
> :StephenA2




lol


Feel free to take a screenshot of your entire rep page to 'prove' to everyone that I am stalking you. I dare you.

I red repped *one* post of yours because you made that comment while being one of the people who seems to often barf in the religious threads/conversations. It was a pot/kettle situation. A dumb post on your behalf, acting as if you aren't one of those people.

The easy part about my proof that you follow me around is that there are several witnesses so I don't even have to gather proof.

Get over it, you angry little man.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Kobra, she follow me around and red reps me just for trivial shit, too.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The funny thing about it is, i never rep back because i don't care.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I never read any your posts ROGERTHAT21 because of your damn text color,


*I'm sorry.*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So I'm assuming the end of this thread is December 31?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If it's not put in classics then we all lose.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I still like this thread tbh.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> I never read any your posts ROGERTHAT21 because of your damn text color,


I always think of Daniel Bryan's underwear when I read ROGERTHAT21's posts


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I don't get it. *


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Anark said:


> Pay attention, sweetheart. I've called you Twatalanotto a handful of times since you failed to expose me as Cerbs/fake picture poster/messiah-complex thingy. It's hardly serious bizniz.
> 
> A multi-paragraph reply is not really needed, but thank you for the effort.



I never said 100% that you were Cerbs. I said you (I mean the person in that particular picture who looked totally different from all the other pictures you posted) looked a lot like Cerbs and acted fairly similar to him. I started to call you Cerbs because of that, not because I ever said YOU ARE DEFINITELY CERBS. Perhaps YOU should 'pay attention'.

There was no denying that the two pictures I pointed out definitely looked like two different people. I don't recall too many people disagreeing with the side by side comparisons. One picture absolutely looked like Cerbs. I don't think I ever said anything like it was really a stolen picture of Cerbs, just that it really did look a hell of a lot like him. Other people started pointing out other shit. I can't remember, it was a few months ago now.

If that shit still bothers you, welcome to months later, where you still take some things seriously enough to PM a member and ask questions about it. Certainly not something someone who didn't care would do.

The fact that you STILL mention me and the Cerbs stuff (seen it two or three times since then) shows you still have feelings about it. It's over, move on.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey DualShock, are you the vince russo fan that argued why Heath Slater got stuck fighting Bret Hart (reason being he is hte only wrestler out of the original Nexus that WWE felt was safe enough for older wrestlers) during hte original nexus run? and now look how he jobbed to 100 old famous wrestlers. I remember I completely thought you were an idiot. Damn I was wrong.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

DualShock said:


> I always think of Daniel Bryan's underwear when I read ROGERTHAT21's posts


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone actually hate BULLY? I don't have any personal beef with him but his ego got the best of him.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I never had a personal issue with him. I did notice his machismo, inflated ego in the cologne thread (where he said that "real" men don't douse themselves in cologne), but I wasn't terribly bothered by it.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*If you actually HATE someone on the internet, there's something wrong with you.

That being said, I never had any problem with Bully, I didn't even dislike him. If anything I am simply amazed at how it easy it was to bring him down. Plus, you can't deny he was acting like a grade A docuhe.*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I never had a personal issue with him. I did notice his machismo, inflated ego in the cologne thread (where he said that "real" men don't douse themselves in cologne), but I wasn't terribly bothered by it.


Lol, there was a cologne thread? I think this JOBBERS thread got him like that.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *If you actually HATE someone on the internet, there's something wrong with you.*


What if you LOVE someone on the internet?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I'd find that a little weird too, but maybe if you've known someone long enough over the internet, I guess both emotions are possible. So I guess that means my previous post doesn't make much sense now. *


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

what if you find out that a guy on the internet killed your parents

never say never


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You_heard? said:


> Oh, sXe_Maverick. Stop choosing sides. I can't like everyone that you like.




You're posts have been on a downward spiral as of late. You're returning to your poor, poor form of early 2012.

Cry a little more over the red, it's what you do best


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Does anyone actually hate BULLY? I don't have any personal beef with him but his ego got the best of him.


I like Bully. 

And honestly, I think that the mods could draw two names out of a hat, assign one to be the subject of a rant and the other to cook up a lukewarm list of grievances and you'd still get the 15 page pile-ons you get with these attention seeking "personal grievance" threads.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ What a stupid, stupid cunt.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

This thread needs to be killed with fire.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> This thread needs to be killed with fire.


If you don't like it don't post. By posting here you are expanding the thread's life cycle


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Easy, Joe.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Mclovin it said:


> If you don't like it don't post. By posting here you are expanding the thread's life cycle


Why are you responding to me, dipshit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Why are you responding to me, dipshit?


Why are you posting in a thread you think should be deleted?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello, Joe


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Mclovin it said:


> Why are you posting in a thread you think should be deleted?


And where else could I express my opinion on it, you stupid goblin?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, this might be my last post in this forum in a while.

Anyway, tomorrow I'll have to go to court with my mother because of some possession issues with my family. My grandmother trusted some of her 'friends' with paperwork of the apartment I am currently in with my mom, (yes, my grandmother still owns..or owned the place in paperwork) and it turns out that they backstabbed her and myself, and they want to put me and her (my mom) out of this place and keep the house to themselves. Do not ask me more details because to be honest I didn't get 90% of what I've been told, it's just too much law and shit that I'm not familiar with. This is one of the reasons I haven't been on as much lately, too much stuff going on right now.

Anyway, tomorrow I'm going to go to court along with my mother, grandmother, and the assholes who are trying to do this, along with some witnesses it seems, and try to solve this. 

Wish me luck, because if we don't win this case I have no idea where to go, my mom does but it can only fit one more person, and I don't want to trouble her, I'll have to find my own ways (I'm 20 now, so it's time anyway I guess..) and that it will probably take quite some time.

If I show up on tuesday, or maybe even monday evening, it means everything went out perfectly. And sorry if the last post I made in this thread sounded too negative, there was a huge, huge argument which I was involved in, and I was kinda down at the moment, and I just thought that there was no way I was going to get out of this and win, But it seems that I have a chance after all, yesterday and today were crazy, never talked to so many people in such a short period of time. I think they did something illegally or whatever so that will fuck them over hopefully.

Anyway, hope to see you guys sooner rather than later, cheers.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Well, this might be my last post in this forum in a while.


Keeping you & your family in my (vaguely nonsectarian, somewhat agnostic, general good-wishes) thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good luck noyk


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If the other folk have all the paperwork, you're in for some hard times, man...



























































*"HARD TIMES, BOY!!"*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This is why trusting people outside of your family can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Asenath said:


> Keeping you & your family in my (vaguely nonsectarian, somewhat agnostic, general good-wishes) thoughts & prayers.


He's saved now, elitist cunt is here to the rescue.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ouch, would be good to see a post from ya soon.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Good luck Noyk. I see myself having the same problems in the near future as soon as my boyfriends grandmother dies. She trusts her friends more than her own family. 

I hope everything goes in your favour


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah bitch


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dunk20 said:


> Good luck Noyk. I see myself having the same problems in the near future as soon as my *boyfriends* grandmother dies. She trusts her friends more than her own family.
> 
> I hope everything goes in your favour


Well that wasn't a surprise


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

It was never a secret


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Well that wasn't a surprise


Old news.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Good luck NoyK, hope everything will be fine soon. (Y)


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

sXe_Maverick said:


> You're posts have been on a downward spiral as of late. You're returning to your poor, poor form of early 2012.
> 
> Cry a little more over the red, it's what you do best


You're one to talk. Your form has always been poor.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Is it possible to buy premium via Visa card? Not sure about it cause the card I have reads 'Electronic Use Only'. I have no idea about these cards, so help please.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Only paypal.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm such a sell out.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The funniest thing just happened.


I was catching up on the Bully thread. Hopped out of it, went to the main forum page, came back to rants, kobra had the latest reply here.

I thought of the last few months of his stalking and wondered if he really does go out of his way to e-stalk me here (not that it isn't obvious, anyway, but, how far would he go?) so I click on his name and this shows up:










LMAO


He is reading a rants thread I made in *2008*. 


This dude is THE definition of e-stalker. Find a new hobby, you fucking obsessed loser.

OMG GAIZ HE IS GONNA ATTACK ME WITH STUFF I SAID ALMOST 5 YEARS AGO LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

You can pay via Paypal using your Visa, don't be stupid you-heard


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

is NoyK gay?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> You're one to talk. Your form has always been poor.


:lmao split focus now eh? You've never been the same after those little ponies destroyed every fibre of your being. Quit whilst behind, you fucking daft cunt.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I'm still a crappy poster and I still bring up stuff from months ago.


:lelbron


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Meki said:


> You can pay via Paypal using your Visa, don't be stupid you-heard


I know you can. I might make a paypal account.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> :lelbron


Oh the irony


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Meki said:


> You can pay via Paypal using your Visa, don't be stupid you-heard


Well I tried doing that and I got an error report in the end saying "The card you entered cannot be used for this payment. Please enter a different credit or debit card number." :heyman


----------



## SILUS (Jan 2, 2011)

Are you using debit or credit card?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Debit


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I like Bully.
> 
> And honestly, I think that the mods could draw two names out of a hat, assign one to be the subject of a rant and the other to cook up a lukewarm list of grievances and you'd still get the 15 page pile-ons you get with these attention seeking "personal grievance" threads.


Hey now...before you stuck your tongue that far up BULLY's asshole, did you use the proper prophylactic?











get out of here you ignorant cunt.


----------



## SILUS (Jan 2, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Debit


unk2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I went premium guys.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SILUS said:


> unk2


Fuck off

I'm going to go premium by the first few weeks of January in some way or the other, no matter what. :vince3


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Fuck off
> 
> I'm going to go premium by the first few weeks of January in some way or the other, no matter what. :vince3


Damn, I need a computer. I can't even go in the chat box with my PS3.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Hey now...before you stuck your tongue that far up BULLY's asshole, did you use the proper prophylactic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out, bro. She's going to no sell you by saying she's putting you on her ever-growing ignore list.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> sXe_Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still a crappy poster and I still bring up stuff from *months ago.*
> ...


I think it's time, once again, that we referred to THE WALL.










Note the final three.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

wow


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, froot. I don't even hate you like that.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

You got premium but don't go in the chatbox? That's the only fun thing about it


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I know, Meki. I'm pissed!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Froot said:


> I think it's time, once again, that we referred to THE WALL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


After the pony argument, that is what mine looked like. His name was absolutely everywhere, and, as shown a few posts back, he STILL stalks me, looking at fucking 4 year old threads I have made.

Dude is utterly obsessed.

ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> is NoyK gay?


No, that would be me.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Gay or bi sexual?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I live alone with my boyfriend for 3 years now, I think that women are the most beautiful creatures on hearth and love to admire them, also dated a girl 2 years. But I am 100% happy in my current relation, so gay.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

just gay I thaught


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

...OR PANSEXUAL


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> ...OR PANSEXUAL


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> I live alone with my boyfriend for 3 years now, I think that women are the most beautiful creatures on hearth and love to admire them, also dated a girl 2 years. But I am 100% happy in my current relation, so gay.


You are definitely bi sexual.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, you're bi.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Pan-sexual girl is hot. does she just love cooking?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

With women like Paige in the world, it's not hard to blame Dunc to be a little bit greedy in the fancy department!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah Paige. Even I'd go there.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh I'd definitely 'turn the Paige' hehe heheheh heheheh....heeeeeeh.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I wonder what paige's naked body looks like.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Subtle.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat Norovirus killing anyone else?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Nope, Cookie Monster. I can't get viruses. 

I just ordered a tablet so that i can access DAT CHAT BOX.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> Nope, Cookie Monster. I can't get viruses.
> 
> I just ordered a tablet so that i can access DAT CHAT BOX.


Are you fcking rich or something? :lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Are you fcking rich or something? :lmao


No, more like middle class lol. It was only 200$.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> I wonder what paige's naked body looks like.


:vince


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Should have just got a cheap little laptop, Dan. 

Could have done more stuff like movies, music etc. Your money though!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


12 months of sexy, basically.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> Should have just got a cheap little laptop, Dan.
> 
> Could have done more stuff like movies, music etc. Your money though!


I actually was going to get a Netbook but I wanted apps.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> Nope, Cookie Monster. I can't get viruses.
> 
> I just ordered a tablet so that i can access DAT CHAT BOX.


Some people have all the luck


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> :vince


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Some people have all the luck


Yeah fuck having only a PS3 for internet lol.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Froot said:


> I think it's time, once again, that we referred to THE WALL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still have the same gimmick. So technically this is ongoing.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> Yeah fuck having only a PS3 for internet lol.


I meant regarding the Norovirus, brahhh


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I meant regarding the Norovirus, brahhh


Oh, of course.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> You still have the same gimmick. So technically this is ongoing.


Even if you don't like his gimmick, that's still a lot of offense to take to 1 member.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> You still have the same gimmick. So technically this is ongoing.


And thus, isn't months ago.

This was an amusing little chatter. I may consult your services in future endeavours.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Kobra is stupid because he doesn't like Cat :3


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I meant regarding the Norovirus, brahhh


Ginger candy and 7-Up (do you have 7-Up over there?) for gross stomach troubles. I've avoided tummy troubles this year, so far. Fingers crossed.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Kobra, I put Cat on my ignore list.

Feels good, man.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Ginger candy and 7-Up (do you have 7-Up over there?) for gross stomach troubles. I've avoided tummy troubles this year, so far. Fingers crossed.


Of those 2 I've only heard of 7-Up, googled Ginger Candy and it didn't help. I'm from Scotland btw.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I Curry I said:


> Of those 2 I've only heard of 7-Up, googled Ginger Candy and it didn't help. I'm from Scotland btw.


Don't worry about it, she probably hasn't heard of deep fried Mars bars.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I would never put anyone on my ignore list. Could miss a quality post.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Anark said:


> Don't worry about it, she probably hasn't heard of deep fried Mars bars.


The Mars bars are all very well but deep fried Tunnock's Teacakes are where the real genius/heart problems are :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't Scotland do those 'Fun Box' things (whatever they're called) from kebab shops? A pizza box crammed with chips, burger, chicken, kebab and other heavenly post-pub delicasees?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

obby said:


> I would never put anyone on my ignore list. Could miss a quality post.


But, if you don't like the person it doesn't matter.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I Curry I said:


> The Mars bars are all very well but deep fried Tunnock's Teacakes are where the real genius/heart problems are :mark:












Deep fried oreos, tasty as fuck. Unhealthy as they come.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Danny 310 said:


> But, if you don't like the person it doesn't matter.


even someone you hate could make a great post



Dunk20 said:


> Deep fried oreos, tasty as fuck. Unhealthy as they come.



Fuck yeah, love that shit. Haven't had one in almost two years


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

obby said:


> even someone you hate could make a great post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's truly a great post I will see it in a quote.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> Don't worry about it, she probably hasn't heard of deep fried Mars bars.


Oh, yes. Yes, I have. The Arkansas and Tennessee State Fairs are wonderlands of fried things. 

But there are all different kinds of ginger candies. Some are hard candies, some are chewy like a piece of caramel. But ginger things - like ginger ale and ginger tea - are good for when you're feeling barfy.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Don't Scotland do those 'Fun Box' things (whatever they're called) from kebab shops? A pizza box crammed with chips, burger, chicken, kebab and other heavenly post-pub delicasees?


I see you've got premium. Why haven't you shown up in the chatbox yet?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Because I've got nothing to contribute.

To be honest I don't really know why I went premium, but fuck it, it's only 7 quid.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd definitely pay £7 for premium if I had any money online. I don't do paypal or anything like that so it's a tad inconvenient.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Chatbox if fun when Tony316 is there. It's like the premium version of the jobbers tread to me. It's also fun to chat in there with fellas like Snrub, Aki,Champ,AndreBaker,ASAP etc..


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Hearing of deep fried butter nearly made me puke.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I puke everything Asenath posts


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Meki said:


> I puke everything Asenath posts


Asenath is fine. At least she speaks her mind and doesn't follow the trends.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I just say it to get a reaction, I'm bored.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL some funny ass fails.






And I don't know why I haven't seen this yet. :lol






Although I think Karla could play a better Dora. but that's just me...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

HitMark said:


> Hearing of deep fried butter nearly made me puke.


They also fry Oreos, Reeces, Coke, Kool-Aid, and bacon. The wierdest shit at the fair was fried pizza.

Welcome to the Dirty South.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

And beer. Don't forget Deep Fried Beer.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gross, y'all. :gun:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Asenath said:


> And beer. Don't forget Deep Fried Beer.


What kind of fuckery?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> What kind of fuckery?


You freeze the beer so it's a cube of beer, then wrap it in a ravioli-esque wrapper. Deep fry the fuck out of it, and the beer-cube melts.


I'm told like it tastes like a fried beer burp. I don't even like beer room temperature, so I have abstained.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a chocolate covered cricket before. I didn't even taste the cricket.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So where's this rumored Wrestlemania card I'm hearing about? Last I heard it was Cena/Rock (again), HHH/Brock (again), Punk/Taker, Ryback/Show. Has that changed? I mean, that's awful, but is that what people are still referring to?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> And I don't know why I haven't seen this yet. :lol


I liked this more before I found out she was 14. I figured she was just a young looking 16 and now I feel bad.

EDIT - Ok, she's 15 next month, don't feel so bad now.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Asenath said:


> You freeze the beer so it's a cube of beer, then wrap it in a ravioli-esque wrapper. Deep fry the fuck out of it, and the beer-cube melts.
> 
> 
> I'm told like it tastes like a fried beer burp. I don't even like beer room temperature, so I have abstained.


I want to know how many of these deep fried delicacies (oreos, butter, etc.) you have eaten.

eppers


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> So where's this rumored Wrestlemania card I'm hearing about? Last I heard it was Cena/Rock (again), HHH/Brock (again), Punk/Taker, Ryback/Show. Has that changed? I mean, that's awful, but is that what people are still referring to?


TBH, that HHH vs Brock is the only thing I REALLY don't want to see again. 



I Curry I said:


> I liked this more before I found out she was 14. I figured she was just a young looking 16 and now I feel bad.
> 
> EDIT - Ok, she's 15 next month, don't feel so bad now.


No clue who she was until this vid, honestly, she fits the role and I think if it was an actually movie, it would be either hilarious or stupid funny.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> No clue who she was until this vid, honestly, she fits the role and I think if it was an actually movie, it would be either hilarious or stupid funny.


I had no idea, I clicked on the link thinking it was legit just because I was wondering if it was the girl from Taylor Swift's "Mean" video. In all honesty, I would watch the movie based on that trailer.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I Curry I said:


> I had no idea, I clicked on the link thinking it was legit just because I was wondering if it was the girl from Taylor Swift's "Mean" video. In all honesty, I would watch the movie based on that trailer.


Thought it was legit as well, just saw it on the front page of youtube. 

This is pretty funny as well, at least imo. I was dying when I first saw it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Work was quite fun tonight for once. I miss doing closes. So much better then doing morning shifts


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> Work was quite fun tonight for once. I miss doing closes. So much better then doing morning shifts


Nice. Are you a manger yet?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> Nice. Are you a manger yet?


No lol but becoming a crew trainer. Don't really want to be. Plan to stay while I am doing my final year and then leave to get a better job soon as I can after exams


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I must say, I'm speechless.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

About what? Is it about the Bully incident?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Just surprised bout how it all turned out.




But more surprised that BULLY ain't came back yet.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You peeps read the new RAW spoilers for Monday? Sounds like a pretty _shitty_ show! :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck, a really hilarious thing this fine Saturday night.

About a month or two ago, I got a friend request from someone on facebook. We have 9 friends in common, all 9 being from the place I used to work at, so, I obviously knew where the person could know me from. I couldn't place the name at all and the profile has no picture of them, just scenery, so I was like, fuck it, I don't know who the hell this is, ain't gonna add.

Fast forward a bit, the news arises that some bitch at work was getting sweaty over my husband, sends him love horoscopes and a song telling him to listen to the lyrics, and he's like, no, man, I have someone, so she stops with the creepy emails.


My friend's daughter (a guy I worked with at said job) celebrated her birthday today so I comment on the picture of her cake....and I see this bitch's name and that same fucking profile picture. It all comes together.


This fucking whore went around work asking about me, goes up to my husband, tells him my name and says that I used to work there, he says yeah. This same bitch is the one who requested to be my friend on facebook.

I can't believe it all just came together in a random matter of seconds. Like I said, this request was a month or two ago, I never accepted it, but, I have a great urge to send the creepy skank a message telling her not to fucking google my info or try to be my facebook friend, which would only be to see my picture and get info on me. I ain't stupid, ho. I know the crazy stalker bitches. I ain't your friend, wont ever be, so, go fuck yourself with a pitchfork.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

crazy stalker bitches don't usually stop when the guy they're tracking tells them they're married. I'd keep an eye out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Cat could tell me she has aids, it won't stop me stalking her.

inb4 I'm in the mystery stalker.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lulz

The bitch is apparently married, has some kids, and now likes someone else. Basically, work whore.

Just truly amazing that it all just happened to come together today. I always wondered who the fuck that was asking for my friendship. Christ, what a kobra.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*She's thristy, simple as that.*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> No lol but becoming a crew trainer. Don't really want to be. Plan to stay while I am doing my final year and then leave to get a better job soon as I can after exams


Sounds good to me. What's your dream job? There's a McDonalds a block away from my house that's hiring. I should see what's up.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i like it when cat talks dirty


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

The head *** in charge of this butt crew is dead. Time to close this shit.

~Apocalypto Hath Spoken


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Get out of my thread you two!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm confused as to which rep rank is worth more - "Whored out on rep" or "Needs to be red repped"


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

UFC PPV main event was gross. Just reminded me of why I'll always prefer pro-wrestling though.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur! I almost forgot about you. Man, have you been reading rants lately?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I started reading last night. Amazing.

But I kinda got disappointed to find out he's been stuffing us in, in this thread.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Purple Aki said:


> With women like Paige in the world, it's not hard to blame Dunc to be a little bit greedy in the fancy department!


She's a munter



kobra860 said:


> You still have the same gimmick. So technically this is ongoing.


:lmao you're beyond fucked, kid



Dunk20 said:


> Asenath is fine. At least she speaks her mind and doesn't follow the trends.


She's a worthless cunt



Asenath said:


> And beer. Don't forget Deep Fried Beer.


Ah so that's how you get your fix of dick...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> I started reading last night. Amazing.
> 
> But I kinda got disappointed to find out he's been stuffing us in, in this thread.


Yeah scrilla is good at exposing people lol. That's true. He said he made this thread to contain all of the shit posters. Froot brought that info to us from the chat box.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> She's a munter


Although this comment deserves it, I know what you're trying to do..

You ain't getting no vote from me for nastiest member. 

Try harder, Mavvy. :kanye2


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> She's a munter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody didn't got his daily dose of dick this morning. This cum slurping warthog is always grumpy.

unk2

~Apocalypto


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

BULLY got buried, badly, lol.

EDIT: _Yo swagga mah wigga_!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sup, Blur. LOL now just taking in the danny name. :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sup, Blur. LOL now just taking in the danny name. :lol


Lol, you know what's up, SWAG. It isn't a coincidence.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Who are you, *Danny 310*? 

:kurt


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You heard?

Just went premium today.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn you bastard. 

Too bad I can't get gold..or can I...oryou?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> Damn you bastard.
> 
> Too bad I can't get gold..or can I...oryou?


Lol you want the gold? you're gonna have to change your name to DANNY'S COCKSLURPPER!

Lol jk.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Purple Aki said:


> Although this comment deserves it, I know what you're trying to do..
> 
> You ain't getting no vote from me for nastiest member.
> 
> Try harder, Mavvy. :kanye2


Don't tell me to try harder, you closet Liverpool fan.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Ain't changing mah kewl name to dat piece of shit, who in their right mind would?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Noyk, ZING!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler:  RAW















U MAD Walk-in?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

_Fuck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!_

EDIT: LMAO. BULLY really left a mark before he left didn't he? Poor idiot Noyk.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Spoiler:  RAW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempted to make a second signature just swapping Cesaro for Barrett and the Swiss flag for the British Flag. It'll make me look Anti-American as fuck, but who gives a shit?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Don't tell me to try harder, you closet Liverpool fan.


:lmao never change, pal!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Just googled Purple Aki. Damn lol.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Haha, he's a comedy figure in my hometown city. 

The name change was just for the people around my neck of the woods who know the legend that is Big Purple.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Tempted to make a second signature just swapping Cesaro for Barrett and the Swiss flag for the British Flag. It'll make me look Anti-American as fuck, but who gives a shit?


Dude, I was tempted to save that Cesaro sig, just looks BOSS. Hoping that Barrett and Cesaro will run things now.

Look forward to new sig if willing.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> _Fuck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!_
> 
> EDIT: LMAO. BULLY really left a mark before he left didn't he? Poor idiot Noyk.


I have a feeling we are going to see a heel BULLY sooner or later.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

#Mozzabestmemberofdayear.

Danny you didn't give me an answer. :kurt


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> Haha, he's a comedy figure in my hometown city.
> 
> The name change was just for the people around my neck of the woods who know the legend that is Big Purple.


Haha, tell me about him.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> #Mozzabestmemberofdayear.
> 
> Danny you didn't give me an answer. :kurt


Lol sorry what is your question?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Scroll back up or change the page you lazy cunt.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Dude, I was tempted to save that Cesaro sig, just looks BOSS. Hoping that Barrett and Cesaro will run things now.
> 
> Look forward to new sig if willing.


Barrett and his flag will match my avy a lot more at least. I'm just a guy who was born in the US, lives in Canada, and enjoys British culture...I'm all over the fucking place.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> Haha, tell me about him.


He's a multiple time convicted sex criminal from Liverpool, England and he is so black that he's purple, hence the name Purple Aki.

Most of his assaults that he's convicted of are squeezing people's biceps by using the excuse of that he's looking for potential weight lifters/athletes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Barrett and his flag will match my avy a lot more at least. I'm just a guy who was born in the US, lives in Canada, and enjoys British culture...I'm all over the fucking place.


I'm just a guy from Britain, moving to the US and enjoys everything Canadian. 

This bromance just sky rocketed!!

Edit: I'm planning on moving to Canada after some time in the US. I fell in love with Toronto during my time there. Wherever is best to move over to though I'll be all over..


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cover your arse, Champ.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Cover your arse, Champ.


I've already greased the poor guy up, after a good couple days of grooming. 

His ass is mine.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> He's a multiple time convicted sex criminal from Liverpool, England and he is so black that he's purple, hence the name Purple Aki.
> 
> Most of his assaults that he's convicted of are squeezing people's biceps by using the excuse of that he's looking for potential weight lifters/athletes.


Now that's over the top. What a weird fetish. What kind of a ***** goes around and randomly touches peoples biceps. I gotta youtube his ass right now :lmao


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

No i'm not buying you premium lol. At least not now anyway.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Promise no swerves! :russo


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Spoiler:  RAW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would that make me mad? That makes me happy, if anything. Kofi is the one I hate, not Wade.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> I'm just a guy from Britain, moving to the US and enjoys everything Canadian.
> 
> This bromance just sky rocketed!!
> 
> Edit: I'm planning on moving to Canada after some time in the US. I fell in love with Toronto during my time there. Wherever is best to move over to though I'll be all over..


This Bromance was destiny but you already knew that.







( <- That's for Mav, since I know he's a Del Rio mark 8*D )

That's funny because I have some dear friends that left this great city of Vancouver that I live in, for Hamilton, Ontario. I might actually move down there in the near future, well...maybe not Hamilton 'cause it's a pit, but somewhere in Ontario, that's not too far from Hamilton and Toronto. Leaving Van will be tough, though, this city is fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> I've already greased the poor guy up, after a good couple days of grooming.
> 
> His ass is mine.


2nd best newcomer grooming 1st? Impossibru.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Destinyyyyyyyy! Just don't run me over next Christmas when you pull your heel turn on me.

Where was it you was born then? 

Van is on my list of places to visit when I'm next in Canada. Along with Montreal and Calgary.

Edit: :lol me.. 2nd? Nah pal! 1st place is grooming his runner up! :


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Montreal reminded me of Detroit or St. Louis. It's a myriad of it's former glory.

I preferred Quebec City and Ottawa to Montreal.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

All these foreign talk about the countries I've never been in. I hate you guys.

unk3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Really? I was always under the impression that Montreal was a beautiful city.

I actually have an arl buddy from Ottawa, I'll have to hit him up an see what the deal is there if you'd suggest there TJF?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> Promise no swerves! :russo


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> Destinyyyyyyyy! Just don't run me over next Christmas when you pull your heel turn on me.
> 
> Where was it you was born then?
> 
> ...


I was born in Houston, Texas. Vancouver is a beautiful city in a beautiful Province. Expensive as fuck but it's but it's a great city. I plan on visiting Montreal soon, The old buildings are falling apart 'n shit, but I'm sure they'll still be standing by the time I visit.

I'll let you carry my GFX Poster of the Year award, if you give up this Best Newcomer gimmick you've come up with :bryan


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Thought this thread was getting closed.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That's not necessarily a bad thing. I did fall in love with Montreal's grit, and the architecture is fabulous. It's just that it seems to fall behind Toronto and Vancouver.

We visited Ottawa because my dad had a business trip there. It's a beautiful, quaint little city. We stayed there for two days, so we stayed around the business district. The riverwalk along the canal is breathtaking, and we took a visit to the National Gallery.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hold up, this is a gimmick? Son, this is the Internet, nothing gimicky about it.

Although I think we have a deal, presuming it's got BEST 12'er so everybody knows I'm the dog bollocks around here :

Did you move to Van with your family as a youngster or was it a case of you doing your own thing? I'm desperate to live in Canada, everything from the people to the places are just incredible. Although when you spend your life in Liverpool, anything is an improvement. :side:

-

I get you now, TJF. When you compared it to Detroit I thought you meant in the sense that it's a bit of a ghetto an filled with not pleasant gentlemen. Or was you saying that?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, not at all. Montreal is bustling and lively despite being rough around the edges. I did come across a few snooty fellows, but I at least felt safe around them. I can't imagine being in Detroit without being 8 mile'd.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Purple Aki said:


> Hold up, this is a gimmick? Son, this is the Internet, nothing gimicky about it.
> 
> Although I think we have a deal, presuming it's got BEST 12'er so everybody knows I'm the dog bollocks around here :
> 
> ...


Nah, they moved here when I was not even 2 and we're the only ones from both families in Canada. I went to the mountains to Snowboard today and the view was breathtaking and reminds me of how fucking awesome Vancouver is. That is one precious commodity that Ontario does not have.

@TeJerichoFan- I've heard great things about Ottawa and might have that on my list of potential places to live IF I move to Ontario.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I've heard nothing but bad things about Detroit so when you put them both in the same sentence I was kind of let down as I'd had high hopes for Montreal.

No offence to any Detroit natives here, just going by what I read about.

Just seems like any other big city. Good views, nice areas, it's fair share of cunts and going through the wrong neighbourhood at the wrong time and you'll get the shit kicked out of you. Just seems better than most cities though.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Can someone explain this for me? I'm so lost. Is it just Steiner math or am I just really tired? :lol



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> I give him an 8/10 with the average current WWE/TNA wrestler being a 5/10.
> 
> And, he makes up for that with a lack of mic skills and charisma. If the average WWE/TNA wrestler is at 5/10, I'd put him at 3.5/10. These add up to 11.5/10, and the average is 10/10.
> 
> This makes him, as an overall package, slightly above average.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Glad to see people keeping this thread alive (Y)


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a feeling this thread's going to get killed in a few hours. unk3


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Can someone explain this for me? I'm so lost. Is it just Steiner math or am I just really tired? :lol


It's Jeff Hardy Hater, 'nuff said.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm strongly confused by what I read.


Seems his thought process is 10/10 is average.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> I have a feeling this thread's going to get killed in a few hours. unk3


I hope you're wrong.



Deandre Cole said:


> I'm strongly confused by what I read.
> 
> 
> Seems his thought process is 10/10 is average.


I didn't know you watch TNA.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

That Rood/Aries match was awesome!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> I hope you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you watch TNA.


Dude that guy is talking about Kofi.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Dude that guy is talking about Kofi.


Yeah. He's also trying to sing the praises of Kofi Kingston to #PushKofiKingston, the biggest Kofi mark on the website, because apparently Jeff Hardy Hater can't read either.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm a Kofi fan somewhat but I'm starting to realize he sucks, or at least his booking sucks. He's nothing more than a slightly more successful Koko B Ware.




And yeah, I watch TNA. I don't know why but I watch it.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Too much hate on Kofi on this forum. 20 smarks doesn't really affect the wrestler's place in the WWE or his position. We knew it was Barrett's time to win the title next.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

TNA isn't really as bad as people say it is.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

At some points, TNA was better than WWE this year.

Hey, Crimson. :kurt


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you watching India/Pakistan Crimson?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> TNA isn't really as bad as people say it is.


The more I watch the more I disagree. It just seems like ANYONE could write it better than the current booking team, what with the talent they have.

:russo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> The more I watch the more I disagree. It just seems like ANYONE could write it better than the current booking team, what with the talent they have.
> 
> :russo


TNA put some heavy booking into a midcard title, they deserve some cred.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

My only problem with TNA is they fail to keep the momentum going, although the same can be said for WWE.




And while I'm a Jeff Hardy fan, I don't like the way the company has catered to him. If he wanted to leave, let him leave. He wouldn't have been a big loss, as he really doesn't add much to the company.


But the main thing I hate about TNA is that fucking Impact Zone. It's like a funeral parlor. It makes me question do those fans actually want to be there and do they actually watch wrestling. IMO, if TNA stepped away from the Impact Zone and actually ran different arenas for the TV shows and PPV's consistently, it will come off better on TV because the fans in attendance will be more vocal, which kinda has an effect on what we see at home. A dead crowd or a crowd far from interested, can really affect the show.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I always found TNA's ring/s too noisy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Deandre Cole said:


> My only problem with TNA is they fail to keep the momentum going, although the same can be said for WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's worse when you have a huge crowd like WWE has and it's dead. Sometimes the crowd is intense/hot in the impact zone. But the UK tour they did when Roode was champ was awesome.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

My two biggest complaints with TNA are the writing & the fans. The people doing the writing don't know how to finish stories at all. Things either drag out WAY too long, they blow the finish early or they get confused & switch gears half-way through. The fans? Well, you just have to see a show in the Impact Zone to know what I am talking about. The best thing TNA can do is when they take PPV to a different city.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I just hate the damn camera angles.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

New sig 

TNA isn't that bad when they actually make an effort. Continuing storylines with no progression (Aces and 8's), or maintaining beyond stale stories (Daniels/AJ) are what is detrimental to the product. They have the potential, but they either don't know it, or can't tap into it.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

^ ugly as fukk


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


> Hey, Crimson. :kurt


Hey, nice to see you back. Sup?



Mr.Cricket said:


> Are you watching India/Pakistan Crimson?


Yeah, and it was a helluva comeback by the Indians. MSD single handedly kept the game alive for us. And the bowlers are doing quite well too right now, Hafeez just fell to a beauty. 

But for some weird reason, I always root for Pakistan in India/Pakistan matches. I love it when heels go over the babyfaces. :vince2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

blur said:


> ^ ugly as fukk


enaldo


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *It's worse when you have a huge crowd like WWE has and it's dead*. Sometimes the crowd is intense/hot in the impact zone. But the UK tour they did when Roode was champ was awesome.


That is true and something I've noticed about WWE crowds are they're pretty dead for 2 hours out of a 3 hour show. And the obvious piped in reactions on Smackdown.


Best crowd I ever heard from TNA (this year anyway) was at Slammiversary and I can't help but think that if they regularly held televised and PPV events in different cities, it would be so much better.


But, it's probably cheaper for them to just run TV shows at the Impact Zone and only holding their biggest PPV events outside of Orlando. Problem is, it makes those PPV events in the Impact Zone seem less important. 


Also, it seems a lot better without Jarrett around, as I feel he held the company down his entire tenure there by constantly wanting to build the company around himself, despite hardly anybody giving a fuck about him. They cared about AJ, Daniels, the X Division and in later years, Joe. So while TNA seems like they're not maximizing their potential, I have no doubts it would be MUCH worse if Jarrett was still in charge.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i have the best sig on the site hands down


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Gotta remember that those three hour RAW shows are not just 3 hours of RAW too. They also tape other shit before RAW. So, yeah, some of those fans are there for like five hours or something ridiculous.



blur said:


> i have the best sig on the site hands down


I would say second best, big homie.



Spoiler: Bobby Heenan joke



Everyone else is tied for first!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

But hasn't WWE always been like that? I mean, at 1 point, they were taping like 3-4 shows at once back in the 90s.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


> i have the best sig on the site hands down


Bitch please


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is the end.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> This is the end.


BULLY was my homie for months. This was scrilla's plan. He wanted to kill off the jobbers and it's working.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

scrilla is leading the fascist regime. It's his cleansing of the forum. It's the...final solution.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This thread is not that bad at all as people make it out to be.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I really don't know what is going on here.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> This thread is not that bad at all as people make it out to be.


For real. I see it as a chat room.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I really don't know what is going on here.


Pay attention lol. I had to do it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm reading the Scrilla vs Bully rant right now. Interesting stuff.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

blur said:


> i have the best sig on the site hands down


You copy and pasted the Knees2Faces from the sig I had for a few days recently. I know because it's not an official logo and just in a font I used to try out.

You can have it though, as I changed it because I thought it looked shit.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

no shit sherlock. of course it's not the original font.

The style of the sig is like A$AP Rocky album cover.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

blur said:


> no shit sherlock. of course it's not the original font.
> 
> The style of the sig is like A$AP Rocky album cover.


fpalm I made the logo. You copy and pasted it from my old sig.

No problem with it, just pointing it out.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for your logo m8. (Y)


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Spoiler:  RAW
> 
> 
> 
> ...












IT IS THE BEST OF NEWS.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

5 hours or so to the new years. 2 hours to the new year's party. damn. ._.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> Sounds good to me. What's your dream job? There's a McDonalds a block away from my house that's hiring. I should see what's up.


Don't really have one tbh. I guess my dream job would have been a footballer but I am shit at it though.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

you look like a nerd so you should be a porrn starr.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wait wat?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Once you go mclovin, you know he ain't bluffin'


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry. I wanted to do some shit posting for a second.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

You should just post as you usually do. It's bad enough


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Look who finally got a hold on his balls.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Look who finally decided to not post retarded shit. Oh wait no you didn't.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good to see people are embracing the hate in this section once again. :kane

After all that christmas ~joy~ crap, I was getting concerned.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:kobe It was about you..

EDIT: to meki


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY, Sup?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> BULLY, Sup?


Not much, just chillin


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Me to, dawg. as you can see i went premium.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

The amount of people turned on BULLY is unbelievable as If they're offended by his actions. + He ran off NoyK by $10 :lmao .

Also Meki, respond motherfucker.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

blur said:


> The amount of people turned on BULLY is unbelievable as If they're offended by his actions. + He ran off NoyK by $10 :lmao .
> 
> Also Meki, respond motherfucker.


I don't mind. It's been entertaining. I rather this than that christmas joy crap. 

It's also good to see everyone getting along, in order to try and take out a common enemy (me)(Y)


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, I'm excited to see the outcome and the end of all these. Too bad many people got hurt and jumped on the hate bandwagon.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bandwagoning happens a lot in rants. I'm not going to judge. I've even been a bit guilty of it in the past.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What is Skyfall?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

unk2 I'll jump mine in near future.

EDIT: RS, A movie I think.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea, I know it is a movie, but what exacly is it in the context of the movie?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyfall


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's a James Bond movie, ergo, it's got potential to be awesome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't want to spoil the movie I just want to know if Skyfall is some secret weapon or some other shit. I started to watch the movie yesterday with my girlfriend but we had to go and now I want to know what skyfall is up until the point we watched it was only mentioned like once.


----------



## SILUS (Jan 2, 2011)

it's a prophecy about some viking god, den Asterix story gets involved and it's all big lulz


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SILUS said:


> it's a prophecy about some viking god, den Asterix story gets involved and it's all big lulz


:bateman

Come on, Silus. You can do better than that.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DIE SCHLANGE IST ZURUECK!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I started to lift.



Spoiler: credits to kevin steen for taking the pic


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> DIE SCHLANGE IST ZURUECK!


Ist sie das wirklich? Oder wird sie wieder im Schatten der Unterwelt verschwinden?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Ist sie das wirklich? Oder wird sie wieder im Schatten der Unterwelt verschwinden?




Sie da khajkirlo kionjurek das mi kojlap fikaj niblam kabjim.

Amidoingitright?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Ist sie das wirklich? Oder wird sie wieder im Schatten der Unterwelt verschwinden?


Ich hoffe doch zumindest. 

Ist die Unterwelt der Ort, an der ich jegliche Fantasien ausüben kann?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

blur said:


> I started to lift.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: credits to kevin steen for taking the pic


Back in my day we were lifting records.










Good times.


----------



## SILUS (Jan 2, 2011)

Buly trying to no sell his "situation"


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Back in my day we were lifting records.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't born during those times, grandpa.

Damn I heard BULLY giving away free memberships and I'm not invited. unk3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SILUS said:


> Buly trying to no sell his "situation"


What situation?

You tried to insult my gf in that other thread and got zero backup.and basically got chased out of the thread. 

You fail.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Buzz Killington reporting in.

Skyfall is the birthplace and true home of James Bond, that he and M retreat to, to avoid someone trying to kill M, within the Highlands of Scotland. Although it's more a large stretch of land that just a house, as it also has its own chapel and loch, and still has a groundskeepers that's looked after it all his life.

Although I suppose you could also use it as the basis of how Bond dies in the beginning, in J.R's words, "HE'S DROPPING FROM THE SKY".


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Froot are you gay? Just wonderin'.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

No. 

That's twice I've had to answer that question now, and three times overall in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Isn't Froot a girl?:lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Froots just Froot.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Wrong again. Have a quick browse of the Picture thread for that info.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

>


Looks gay to me.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

At first, even I was of the opinion that Froot was a girl.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Non Sexual Physical Intimacy with the same gender =/= Gay

And besides, given you're the kind of person who gave this sig image a low rating for having "homos", and at one point, had a bigoting mass murderer in your profile, I don't think I'll be basing any of my sexual preferences on what you see, any time soon.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

First thing I was kidding around and also anyone who took a picture ON THE INTERNET by a forum user seriously, I absolutely have nothing to comment on them. As my memory serves correctly I think I did apologize about the picture. Also I did not bash your sexuality and I just asked you a question. If I offended you in any way, I absolutely apologize.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Even on the internet we have to define people by who they want to jump :shaq


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyways, have a happy new year, y'all. (Y)


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

1 day remaining?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I am saying it now. Sunday, Mon, then yeah.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I got school interview on the 2nd tho.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

blur said:


> I got school interview on the 2nd tho.


Really, for what? College/Uni? 

I'm suppose to be starting school on the 7th.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm suppose to be starting school on the 7th.


If you smell...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> If you smell...


LOL I know, not gonna miss it thou.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

..what The Rock is


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Ich hoffe doch zumindest.
> 
> Ist die Unterwelt der Ort, an der ich jegliche Fantasien ausüben kann?


Es ist der Ort, welcher vom Meister der Boshaftigkeit regiert wird. Nur den Agenten des Chaos wird der zutritt gewährt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> Es ist der Ort, welcher vom Meister der Boshaftigkeit regiert wird. Nur den Agenten des Chaos wird der zutritt gewährt.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Really, for what? College/Uni?
> 
> I'm suppose to be starting school on the 7th.



High school. (Y)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

blur said:


> High school. (Y)


Oh

Classic RS. (Y)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you canadian, swag?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Also I started watching Bale's movies. Awesome!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Are you canadian, swag?


Yeah.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Why some posters here call you WAGG?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbh I get people asking me all the time if I am gay as I act little bit camp. I just laugh it off.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So, who buys me a Golden Name?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> Tbh I get people asking me all the time if I am gay as I act little bit camp. I just laugh it off.



8 people called me handsome today. *boosts ego* 

:bateman



TBH Mclovin is one of my favorite posters here, cheers. (Y)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> So, who buys me a Golden Name?


Only if I can change your name

LOL


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

blur said:


> Why some posters here call you WAGG?


Because of an old Avy that I used to have. I think RKOpeep was around here at that time when I had it. 2011 wasn't a shining year for me on here, a lot of peeps were on my case. lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

blur said:


> 8 people called me handsome today. *boosts ego*
> 
> :bateman
> 
> ...


Location: American Gardens Building on W. 81st Street on the 11th floor

:bateman


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Hell yea :bateman

Someone buy me gold without molesting my username

:bateman :bateman :bateman


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Only if I can change your name
> 
> LOL


You can do whatever the fuck you want with my profile as long as you give me the password.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

blur said:


> Hell yea :bateman
> 
> Someone buy me gold without molesting my username
> 
> :bateman :bateman :bateman


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> So, who buys me a Golden Name?


If you change your name to Mclovin's bitch sure :troll


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Where's the fun in that?




I get to keep my dignity and being proven I'm not a whore UNLIKE NOYK.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't give a shit. Chance my name to cock sucking slave or whatever. Shit like that turns me on. This is my fetish.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You are a sick man.

Possibly sicker than me.

Possibly


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess you could say we are some pretty sick guys.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Pun intended? 

:bateman


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am lovin it


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That name suits you to a T

Mclovin


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nobody does puns anymore.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

TOO EPIC
TOO EPIC
TOO EPIC
TOO EPIC
TOO EPIC
TOO EPIC
TOO EPIC


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

blur said:


> TOO EPIC
> TOO EPIC
> TOO EPIC
> TOO EPIC
> ...


Your compliment was sufficient, blur.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> I don't give a shit. Chance my name to cock sucking slave or whatever. Shit like that turns me on. This is my fetish.


The execution of that last sentence brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Be proud, yo.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Froot said:


> The execution of that last sentence brought a tear to my eye.


A tear of joy?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

A tear of pain and lust.

Anyways, I'm going to watch season 3 of Community, have a good day/night men. 

:bateman


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Ich hoffe doch zumindest.
> 
> Ist die Unterwelt der Ort, an der ich jegliche Fantasien ausüben kann?


WTF did zombie Hitler return or something?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The fuck is going on?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

How did I miss that Froot is totes adorbs?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

There must have been a pie in the way.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You didn't have to do that, but you did it anyway X3

+90 karma


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jesus fuckin christ Jade. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Is it just that I haven't been here long enough, or has there recently been an influx of referring to posters by their real names?

...

...

...

Jack, btw :3


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> There must have been a pie in the way.


It must be sad to only have one joke.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So that's what your parent's friends say to them.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I seriously want a plushie of Anderson Cooper that giggles whenever you tickle his belly.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AMAZING MOVIE


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

COMMUNITY IS AWESOME. DONALD GLOVES FTW!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Anderson Cooper can get it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Froot said:


> I seriously want a plushie of Anderson Cooper that giggles whenever you tickle his belly.


I can't decide, but this may be my favorite Anderson Cooper laughing fit.








TehJerichoFan said:


> Anderson Cooper can get it.


Girl, that man has been good looking since Channel One during first period English.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Just when you start to have a little dignity, your hometown people go ahead and tear it away from you again.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry Blur to leave in the middle of our 'heated fight'. I'm back now.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I DON'T CARE OMGFG
I JUST FOUND MY FAVORITE GAME FROM MY FUCKING CHILDHOOD HOLY FUCK!






NERDGAZM OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll be nice to you from now on because you watch Community


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh thank you Proud supporter of Tony316







i appreciate it


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

getting a green rep from cat is like getting the approval of your asshole father



Spoiler: inb4



daddy issues


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I have no Daddy.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

LOL

How you were born?

Did your mom fuck a whale or something?

HAHA


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He's dead :side:


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Getting a green rep from Cat, is like getting the approval of everyone for me :3


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Awh.

Did they hunt him down?

LOL


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

blur said:


> I bet he's glad that he's dead so he doesn't see the disappointment you have become.
> 
> LOL.


Bro if he's dead he can't be proud of anything :lol

Edit: Nice edit


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Dammit. Late-eddited my post. 

Yeah, proud that you have whale sperm in you, fucking Aquaman.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So the laws of nature have been nullified?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

In your mother's pussy they were.

When I see you post I imagine you, to be this.







with a fucking shark head all over your head.

No offense.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Again, fuck the laws of nature.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes.

Now Im going to watch COMMUNITY series, something we HUMANS watch and not aquamen. 

Bye.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

There should be some sort of reading comprehension exam that you have to pass while registering to this website before you're allowed to start replying to threads. Especially in the WWE forums.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> There should be some sort of reading comprehension exam that you have to pass while registering to this website before you're allowed to start replying to threads. *Especially in the WWE forums internet*.


Fix'd


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Don't you mean on the Internet froot? :troll


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> There should be some sort of reading comprehension exam that you have to pass while registering to this website before you're allowed to start replying to threads. Especially in the WWE forums.


I made a rant about that a while back. It's incredibly frustrating, isn't it?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> I made a rant about that a while back. It's incredibly frustrating, isn't it?


It is when people quote you to reply & literally interpret everything you have written as the exact opposite of what you meant.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That's a regular thing around here, people often just see what they want to read and jump to conclusions without thinking first. People on here are far too desperate/in a rush to be heard and that compromises their ability to correctly understand other people's points. Most posters also just want to put their opinions over rather than actually have a good discussin, that's another problem around here.


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

FUCK OPINIONS I'M ALWAYS RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL. I just red repped some dude and he PM's me to cry about it.


Damn.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Is his name Gene Wilder?*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Holy shit did he do that to you too roger?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Naw, WTF352 or something like that.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> Naw, WTF352 or something like that.


A ****** wasn't crying it's just everydamn time i say sumthin in rants bam red rep from the saggy tits motherfucker.......im good tho it's all apart of my gimmick.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

So are they gonna close this thread or what?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> Holy shit did he do that to you too roger?


*Yep. Claimed he was going to get me banned too. Said he had a lot of clout. Are you one of the people he called a punk ass bitch in his sig?*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

WTF352 said:


> A ****** wasn't crying it's just everydamn time i say sumthin in rants bam red rep from the saggy tits motherfucker.......im good tho it's all apart of my gimmick.


Says he wasn't crying but has PM'd me on more than 1 occasion to complain.



And you expect me to believe you're not mad?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> Says he wasn't crying but has PM'd me on more than 1 occasion to complain.
> 
> 
> 
> And you expect me to believe you're not mad?


Meh...don't really care if you believe me or not believe what ya want son.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WTF352 said:


> A ****** wasn't crying it's just everydamn time i say sumthin in rants bam red rep from the saggy tits motherfucker.......im good tho it's all apart of my gimmick.


LOL what did you say?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL what did you say?


Wagg thats black people talk you should know what that says son.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

WTF352 said:


> Meh...don't really care if you believe me or not believe what ya want son.


I don't believe you, seeing as how you PM'd me to complain, minutes after I gave you the rep.


But, I do believe it's ironic that you share a name similar to a guy that was previously banned, who would PM me to complain anytime I gave him red rep but also would say he wasn't mad.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I meant what did you say to get the red.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Yep. Claimed he was going to get me banned too. Said he had a lot of clout. Are you one of the people he called a punk ass bitch in his sig?*


LOL wat? Not sure I could be. I doubt I am important enough for someone to do that tbh.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL what did you say?





Deandre Cole said:


> I don't believe you, seeing as how you PM'd me to complain, minutes after I gave you the rep.
> 
> 
> But, I do believe it's ironic that you share a name similar to a guy that was previously banned, who would PM me to complain anytime I gave him red rep but also would say he wasn't mad.


Here we fucking go with people thinking im wtfwwe again just because we have similar namesfpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

huh?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

WTF352 said:


> Here we fucking go with people thinking im wtfwwe again just because we have similar namesfpalm


Not just similar names but a similar passion to PM me everytime I give you a red rep. Just strikes me as ironic.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> huh?


Im just gonna,copy paste what i said in the PM AYE SON YOU WANNA CHILL WITH THE RANDOM ASS RED REP BRO? JUST BECAUSE YOU GOT FUCKED UP IN THAT OTHER RANT DOESN'T MEAN YOU HAVE TO COME AT AN HONEST BLACK MAN LIKE THAT YOU WUBBLY BUBBLY SACK OF SHIT 

And i was just sticking to my honest black man gimmickfpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I can't tell you what to do when someone follows you around the forum to randomly red rep you, but a PM in caps probably won't help.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

That's not what he said in the PM, this is:




WTF352 said:


> AYE SON YOU WANNA QUIT WITH ALL THAT RANDOM RED REP YOU DAMN CUNT? JUST BECAUSE YOUR LAME FAKE GANSTAR ASS GOT FUCKED UP IN THAT OTHER RANT THREAD DOESN'T MEAN YOU RED REP THE NEW BREAD YOU OVERWEIGHT SACK OF SHIT.



And it's not like I even follow you around. Your post popped up in a thread I was reading, I didn't agree with what you said and red repped you. You are seriously pissed about it, aren't you?

I know you are because I used to be the same way.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I can't tell you what to do when someone follows you around the forum to randomly red rep you, but a PM in caps probably won't help.


Wagg why do you have a little girl in your sig?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I kinda figured you weren't actually following him, but I meant just in general. 

And if you're talking about the petite blonde cutie, I think she's attractive and like to see the gif each time I post, just like I like seeing Karla.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Rejoiner.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Swagger, your posts sound like you're a pedophile .

STAHP.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Rejoiner.


Im not a fucking rejoiner but i have been reading hear fo awhile if some of you idiots used your damn mine then you would know that i made my debut here right around the same time he was here every fucking thread i make people ask me about him too it's a fucking forum for fucks sake if i were a rejoiner i would tell you nothing to fucking hidefpalm


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You being here while "he" was here means nothing. It's not like people haven't been exposed as having multiple accounts.



Startled me outside, people letting off fireworks because the Redskins won. Big deal, they'll lose next week.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.futhead.com/fifa/squads/1600471/


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

WTF352 said:


> Im not a fucking rejoiner.but i have been reading hear fo awhile if some of you idiots used your damn mine then you would know that i made my debut here right around the same time he was here everyfucking thread i make people ask me about him too it's a a fucking forum for fucks sake if i were a rejoiner i would tell you nothing to fucking hidefpalm


Do you think before you type or do you always go full retard on your keyboard?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, I kinda figured you weren't actually following him, but I meant just in general.
> 
> And if you're talking about the petite blonde cutie, I think she's attractive and like to see the gif each time I post, just like I like seeing Karla.


There is nothing attractive about neither one of those girls son:lmao 

And how old are they 13 or 14 or lower?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Do you think before you type or do you always go full retard on your keyboard?


In rants i don't think before i type but in the tna and wwe sections and stuff yes i do think before i type


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> LOL wat? Not sure I could be. I doubt I am important enough for someone to do that tbh.


*LOL, I'm not important enough for someone to do that, it still happened. I'm pretty sure you were in there, were you RKO Peep. If you were, then you're most likely still in his sig.

Edit: Yep, RKO Peep is in his sig.
*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WTF352 said:


> There is nothing attractive about neither one of those girls son:lmao
> 
> And how old are they 13 or 14 or lower?


If you don't find them attractive, ok, I do, both have great bodies, cute faces and nice asses especially Karla. I find that hot. And both are probably older than you.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If you don't find them attractive, ok, I do, both have great bodies, cute faces and nice asses especially Karla. I find that hot. And both are probably older than you.


So both of them are older than 19?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WTF352 said:


> So both of them are oldet than 19?


Way older.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Karla should do porn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Karla should do porn.


A lot of people on this site don't know even thou I've mentioned it, but she quit the online modelling site a long time ago and starred in 2 tv series since.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't change swagger. Keep showcasing those Karla gifs. (Y)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Man, this some bullshit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Deandre Cole said:


> Man, this some bullshit.


U MAD? :troll


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't think it's right. But nothing I can do about it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

STAY MAD


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Are you calm now, Dan?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes SWAG. i'm not hostile.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I need to install an .iso file on my laptop, someone mind giving me the link of the best App out there to install this file?

Thanks.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*WHY HAS BANANAS BEEN HUMBLED???*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not too familiar with Bananas.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How old is blonde girl in WAGG's sig. Cause that's creepy bro.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It seems to be an ongoing theme with him.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

She seems 21-ish to me and I'm a teenager, don't know about you pedophiles.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Looks like a Freshman in high school.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *LOL, I'm not important enough for someone to do that, it still happened. I'm pretty sure you were in there, were you RKO Peep. If you were, then you're most likely still in his sig.
> 
> Edit: Yep, RKO Peep is in his sig.
> *


I am in his sig? Lmao that is hilarious 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> *WHY HAS BANANAS BEEN HUMBLED???*


LMAO. Yeah does anyone know why has he been humbled? 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Need to watch Superbad again, love that movie.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Watch this instead.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

TL;DW .


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> *WHY HAS BANANAS BEEN HUMBLED???*


Apparently he sent a picture of heysel to someone as rep again the cunt. Serves the twat right


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

7AM pulled an allnighter watching Project X and smoking with a friend, pretty fucking great. Now we're watching Foley/Edge at Mania, earlier we were watching the Shawn Michaels/Undertaker Hell in a Cell days. Great shit.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

:mark::mark:New Year starting in 1 hour.:mark::mark::


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Mine stars in 2 hours and 30 minutes.

Not excited. 

Not impressed



Spoiler



unk2


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Our new years isn't for about 16 hours. </3


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

New year starts in my country in 10 hours.
Happy new year to everybody


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

TantruM said:


> 7AM pulled an allnighter watching *Project X* and smoking with a friend, pretty fucking great. Now we're watching Foley/Edge at Mania, earlier we were watching the Shawn Michaels/Undertaker Hell in a Cell days. Great shit.



That's what's up tonight.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Shame Bananas got banned. I suppose if it's the Heysel thing again then he deserved to be banned but I wish he'd learn from his mistakes as he's the 3rd best poster on this site and we need him more than he needs us #freeBananas :darkbarry 

I found a new artistic direction in my life this year and for those of you who are a fan of my art you can find my work and a new artistic masterpeice below. Anyways I'm off for a wank, followed by a power nap and then off out to celebrate the new year so Happy New Year to everyone. 



http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12430881-post20177.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12422164-post19597.html 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12422164-post19597.html


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Treating myself with Brock Lesnar DVD and HD matches.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Happy new year to all! It's been great knowing you, hope we continue this for many more.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy new year all. May this year treat you well.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WTF352 said:


> Im not a fucking rejoiner but i have been reading hear fo awhile if some of you idiots used your damn mine then you would know that i made my debut here right around the same time he was here every fucking thread i make people ask me about him too it's a fucking forum for fucks sake if i were a rejoiner i would tell you nothing to fucking hidefpalm


Typical rejoiner response. I "lurked" the forum for months before joining. You were here less than a few days and popped up in rants. Rejoining twat.



Asenath said:


> It seems to be an ongoing theme with him.


Nobody asked you cunt.



DualShock said:


> New year starts in my country in 10 hours.
> Happy new year to everybody


:lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Nobody asked you cunt.


Nobody asked you either...



SN0WMAN said:


> *WHY HAS BANANAS BEEN HUMBLED???*


Because you're an idiot.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy New Year's Eve everybody!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Dem fireworks.

Anyways, here's a pic of me that I took with the family. 



Spoiler


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Any good plans for this evening?

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Nope. Away from the family and could not give a single fuck about the new year. Same shit different time.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Was gonna go to times square to see the ball drop with a friend but we'd have to get there super early to even look at the ball. decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

CMWife & I are doing a fancy night out. Should be fun


Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

CMWife :lmao


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Meki said:


> CMWife :lmao




Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy New Year otatosmiley


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

CMWit got any LilWits?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

blur said:


> CMWit got any LilWits?


Nope...in time though, no rush...lol

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Happy new year guys


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Any good plans for this evening?
> 
> Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Was gonna go to times square to see the ball drop with a friend but we'd have to get there super early to even look at the ball. decided it wasn't worth it.


Why, have you just booked a 'male to male' massage appointment with a client instead?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Shame Bananas got banned. I suppose if it's the Heysel thing again then he deserved to be banned but I wish he'd learn from his mistakes as he's the 3rd best poster on this site and we need him more than he needs us #freeBananas :darkbarry
> 
> I found a new artistic direction in my life this year and for those of you who are a fan of my art you can find my work and a new artistic masterpeice below. Anyways I'm off for a wank, followed by a power nap and then off out to celebrate the new year so Happy New Year to everyone.
> 
> ...


My main problem is the heysel thing for me. Though he is obsessed with Liverpool. 


Also I am a virgin not an idiot snowman


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Was gonna go to times square to see the ball drop with a friend but we'd have to get there super early to even look at the ball. decided it wasn't worth it.


mate check the rant Scrilla just did on you


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Why, have you just booked a 'male to male' massage appointment with a client instead?


Dear Andre, wouldn't that be male to male *"massage"* appointment not "male to male" massage appointment?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah that would make more sense, was just trying to highlight the male to male part.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Shazayum just reminded me of that other boyish looking guy who showed off his physique in the PYP thread. I believe he got exposed as well yeah?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A prostitute would make this forum a little more colorful.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I think there should be at least one person who whored himself out for money. 

My money goes to NoyK.



Spoiler



:kurt


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

AndreBaker said:


> Why, have you just booked a 'male to male' massage appointment with a client instead?


Welp, he does pay well.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

blur said:


> I think there should be at least one person who *whored himself out for money.
> *
> *My money* goes to NoyK.
> 
> ...


Implying you wanna "buy" me there, fella? You creep. 8*D






Anyway.











That is all. Happy new year everybody, I know mine will be :.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Implying you wanna "buy" me there, fella? You creep. 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good news with your troubles then?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LuN? What the fuck does that mean?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> Good news with your troubles then?


Yes and no. Well, it turns out my grandmother was diagnosed with Alzheimer's before we went to court (we repeatedly told her to check her health, but she hates hospitals and doctors for some reason, but we managed somehow), and it was decided that _"due to her condition, she wasn't aware of her actions while signing the papers"_ (it might have been worded out differently, I translated it the best way I can).

I guess it turned out alright. It's going to feel good to stare at the fireworks in the sky tonight :



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> LuN? What the fuck does that mean?



The first two letters in my first name, and the last letter on my last name. I don't know, some girl liked to call me this via text messages, and it kinda looks cool.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> LuN? What the fuck does that mean?


Lonely Uneducated *****. Trademark'd.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

blur said:


> Lonely Uneducated *****. Trademark'd.


I'm white fella. Well, a little tanned, but yeah.

Anyway, this place is a mess _(in a good way?)_. What the hell happened? I got a whole lot of reading to do.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Fuck off whore.


JK. LOL.


They tried burying BULLY, Embraced the hate, BULLY rose above hate, then it got all irrelevant and idiotic.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Implying you wanna "buy" me there, fella? You creep. 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're back! Happy New Year.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ohai :3

How was your Christmas, may I ask?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Doesn't sound worth reading then. Also, it looks like there's been quite a few new shining usernames lately. Nice. (Y)

*blur. don't even. I swear I'll staple your nipples to your feet and make you do sit-ups.*



Froot said:


> Ohai :3
> 
> How was your Christmas, may I ask?



Filled with friendly banter and a table full of goodies. Might have gained a few pounds on that night. And might as well again today, going to go eat out soon with a few mates and watch the fireworks. I'll still watch RAW though.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

That shit turns me on. 

Please do it.


----------



## Wig Splitter (May 25, 2002)

Can I post in here? Because I've read in the OP that it's created specifically for new members. It seems like the only thread in this section that's not filled with autistic shell shock victims.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


> They tried burying BULLY, and succeeded.


Fixed.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Salt Upon Wounds said:


> Can I post in here? Because I've read in the OP that it's created specifically for new members. It seems like the only thread in this section that's not filled with autistic shell shock victims.


You can, but this will be closed soon. In the OP it is stated that everybody is welcomed though!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Salt Upon Wounds said:


> Can I post in here? Because I've read in the OP that it's created specifically for new members. It seems like the only thread in this section that's not filled with autistic shell shock victims.


Feel free to post here mate, But I suggest you to stay away from LuN. He's a manwhore. 


@Crimson, You mad cuz he called you a shit poster and you took it to heart. :kurt


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

blur said:


> Feel free to post here mate, But I suggest you to stay away from LuN. He's a manwhore.
> 
> 
> @Crimson, You mad cuz he called you a shit poster and you took it to heart. :kurt


Tbf Bully was pretty much destroyed in there...I like him too but that was a murder 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

In my opinion they just pointed out what was already posted/members knew, then it got dragged in a freaking Q&A thread.

He posts a picture, "Why did you post it?" 

Pathetic.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

4 1/2 more hours until I can change my name. 

All my current usernames that I've used have all been for shits and giggles, whatever I go with now I'm going to stick it out.

A Divorce Lawyer - 'cause I joined during John Cena's divorce.
Mozza - 'cauase some numpty called The Miz 'The Moz'.
Purple Aki - Urban Legend from my city who is famous around my end of the country and got a laugh from people who heard of him.

Now to think of a proper name that I'll like :side:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, this thread should remain intact. Or delete it and make a new one with a different title, OP, and with the same main purpose that it's been used for. There's times where you have stuff you want to post, and actually make a thread about it, but you feel like it's not worth that much (and in some cases it really isn't), so you just post it here.

It could actually become quite helpful. Not sure what it could be named though.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

"Timothy"


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Nutty.

Vint.

Vermillion.

Helious.

Rik.

Anneul.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Dammit I need to sleep.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

blur said:


> In my opinion they just pointed out what was already posted/members knew, then it got dragged in a freaking Q&A thread.
> 
> He posts a picture, "Why did you post it?"
> 
> Pathetic.


The OP and subsequent follow ups from Magic were great...and did not help himself with the weak comebacks. Would have been better off no-selling it

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TIL Hacksaw Jim Duggan was actually a full time WWE wrestler from 2005 - 2009. I thought he was just a legend with a special appearances contract, seeing as I pretty much exclusively watched Smackdown back then.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> I'm white fella. Well, a little tanned, but yeah.
> 
> Anyway, this place is a mess _(in a good way?)_. What the hell happened? I got a whole lot of reading to do.


It's been interesting to say the least.



blur said:


> Fuck off whore.
> 
> 
> JK. LOL.
> ...


That's the way it usually goes. 



Salt Upon Wounds said:


> Can I post in here? Because I've read in the OP that it's created specifically for new members. It seems like the only thread in this section that's not filled with autistic shell shock victims.


Of course you can. Anyone is welcome to post in this thread. 



LuN™ said:


> To be perfectly honest, this thread should remain intact. Or delete it and make a new one with a different title, OP, and with the same main purpose that it's been used for. There's times where you have stuff you want to post, and actually make a thread about it, but you feel like it's not worth that much (and in some cases it really isn't), so you just post it here.
> 
> It could actually become quite helpful. Not sure what it could be named though.


I think if this gets closed and I make another just like it, the subsequent thread would also get closed.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> To be perfectly honest, this thread should remain intact. Or delete it and make a new one with a different title, OP, and with the same main purpose that it's been used for. There's times where you have stuff you want to post, and actually make a thread about it, but you feel like it's not worth that much (and in some cases it really isn't), so you just post it here.
> 
> It could actually become quite helpful. Not sure what it could be named though.


Most of the other forums I post in have a "Random" thread that serves in the same capacity as this one. I agree - mostly, I like this thread. It helps us function as a community.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah.

And we can all sit on your face when we "functioned".

DD.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


> @Crimson, You mad cuz he called you a shit poster and you took it to heart. :kurt


:batista3

And btw



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Can't back himself up while being buried by the entire forum and thus stays away from the thread for almost a whole day while being buried even further.
> When everyone's done stating what they wanted to and when the thread has served its purpose, comes back and asks people to bring it when he's online and not behind his back.
> 
> :evra





BULLY said:


> Yeah because I'm meant to stay here on the forum all friday night.
> 
> Ever think people have better things to do on the weekends?
> 
> ...





Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I was licking your balls? Damn, first NoyK slurping on your cock and now this - you really have a thing for dicks and balls, don't you? No wonder you chose a thick muscled shemale to be your girlfriend. :vince2
> 
> Quote a single post of mine which proves that point of yours. We've just had friendly chats about cricket and wrestling and that's all about it. I've never kissed your ass brah. unk2
> 
> ...


He knew he got owned and he tried ignoring me. But I didn't give up :cena2



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> What happened Bully? Don't have anything to say after I owned your candy ass huh? :Rock3





BULLY said:


> You couldn't even own me in your dreams kid.
> 
> You're barely a jobber.
> 
> Also don't say "candy ass" you're not the rock. You're just a pathetic bandwagoning twerp, that didn't have a voice until now. Now it's "OMG I HAATE BULLY!!11"





Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Candy ass.
> 
> I said it. I'll say it again.
> 
> ...





BULLY said:


> Congratulations you won 1000 post of a thread. That'll be something to tell your grandkids about someday.
> 
> You can tell them about me too and about how you thought you won the internet but then you woke up and your pants were a little soggy.





Crimson 3:16™ said:


> That's all you've got? unk2
> 
> How about you actually answer to my questions from that post? The fact that you had to make those silly soggy pants jokes (hard to believe you're 32 lol) to change the main topic clearly shows that even you know your ass has been owned.





Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Also, mocking the 1000th poster with "Congratulations" or :hb is so 2008ish. Come up with something new son. :kobe


And then he didn't reply. enaldo



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> C'mon, just bring it Bully. :Rock


He still didn't leave a response :mcgee1

Come on Bully, I'm waiting. MEET ME IN YOUR OWN THREAD. :arn


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

TL;DR.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

:evra


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't even believe I responded to him once. What was I thinking, gave this geek more fame than he deserved

P.s. new year, new sig


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


> TL;DR.


YM;FH.



Spoiler: abbreviation



Your mother; fucked her :kurt


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Y'know the more I think about it, the more I realise your transition from the relatively quiet 'YESYESYES' to the hard-edged BULLY, only really took a week or two


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

blur said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And we can all sit on your face when we "functioned".
> 
> DD.


Did I do something to offend you personally, or are you just bandwagon jumping?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

blur said:


> They tried burying BULLY, Embraced the hate, BULLY rose above hate, then it got all irrelevant and idiotic.


What the fuck are you even talking about?

That cockbag was totally annihilated. It was some baseball bat beatdown, Nicky Santoro from "Casino" buried alive type shit. If he wasn't buried, then he was incinerated by the e-nuke that was dropped on his bitch tits, fatceps having e-ego. And he relishes in the fact that he has an ego on the Internet and posts pictures of him "flexing" and holding glasses of wine cooler, as if he has any reason to have an ego.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Froot said:


> Y'know the more I think about it, the more I realise your transition from the relatively quiet 'YESYESYES' to the hard-edged BULLY, only really took a week or two


the whole reason I went with BULLY was because when svetfan posted that antibullying rant I came at him so hard he called me a bully (repeatedly) and the name just kind of stuck. And it worked well for me because I'm a big bubba ray/bully ray fan

THE MORE YOU KNOW


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Oooo

_*sits cross-legged, smiling excitedly*_

Tell me more war stories, plz :3


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Crimson and GlassShatters are poking you with a stick, Bully.

Grab the stick, Bully. GRAB THE STICK.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Also, I remember YESYESYES because I used to get loads of green reps from him. That was Bully? Aww, shucks.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> YM;FH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, don't say something as low as that. I never go at people and tell them to fuck their mothers. You're Indian and I'm pretty sure in your culture there's something called mutual respect between online posters. If you ever say something like that again, I'll hunt you down and fuck you up, I swear to cow.



Asenath said:


> Did I do something to offend you personally, or are you just bandwagon jumping?


Nah. It's fun to poke at yah. No hard feelings. 



Glass Shatters said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about?
> 
> That cockbag was totally annihilated. It was some baseball bat beatdown, Nicky Santoro from "Casino" buried alive type shit. If he wasn't buried, then he was incinerated by the e-nuke that was dropped on his bitch tits, fatceps having e-ego. And he relishes in the fact that he has an ego on the Internet and posts pictures of him "flexing" and holding glasses of wine cooler, as if he has any reason to have an ego.


I guess I may be the only person on this forum who didn't find that rant as dangerous and deadly as it was. Sorry.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Anark said:


> Crimson and GlassShatters are poking you with a stick, Bully.
> 
> Grab the stick, Bully. GRAB THE STICK.


He already told me what he had to say about me.

I wear cologne, so that means I'm less of a man and have no morals because I don't do relationships and rather "drunken club sluts" and he has a good girl and gets pussy on tap and still beats his meat once a day.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Do I look like El Chapo to you?

My new years tonight kinda sucked. Me and the missus went to this thing last night for new years but she was already drunk by the time I got there. Then she kept at me about some bullshit that happened months ago. UGH. Then get to the party and everyones drunk. Meanwhile I'm sober as a judge. Fucking sucks being sober around drunk cunts. I have a few drinks just starting to get tipsy then she wants to go. Go backk to my apartment and watch the fireworks from the roof whilst sipping champagne. That part was okay I guess. But overall a pretty average new years


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Am sipping champagne too right now. Got a couple of bottles as gifts for Xmas. No parties for me tonight, but the missus is cooking up a nice dinner and we're going to have a romantic one.

She's out there working her ass off while I sit fucking about on a wrestling forum while watching best knock-outs of the year on a boxing special on Sky Sports. DAT ROMANCE. Watch out ladies.

Oh, and GRAB THE STICK, Bully.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> He already told me what he had to say about me.
> 
> I wear cologne, so that means I'm less of a man and have no morals because I don't do relationships and rather "drunken club sluts" and he has a good girl and gets pussy on tap and still beats his meat once a day.


Correct. I'm glad you were paying attention kid. 

Don't worry you'll find someone one day. See I don't need to spend tons of money on cologne, club entry and club bitches (mostly riddled with std's and more baggage than a full 747 ready for take off) to find woman and spend time at shitty clubs. I spend money on the things that matter, Beer, food, beer clothes, beer and beer. Oh and wf memberships of course unk 

Your inability to get sex without paying for it (in one way or another) and my ability to get sex from merely tapping my gf on the shoulder (or whatever body part is closest to me) is what irks you. 

ADMIT IT


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

BULLY's either showing off or trolling the trolls.



Spoiler



unk2


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Correct. I'm glad you were paying attention kid.
> 
> Don't worry you'll find someone one day. See I don't need to spend tons of money on cologne, club entry and club bitches (mostly riddled with std's and more baggage than a full 747 ready for take off) to find woman and spend time at shitty clubs. I spend money on the things that matter, Beer, food, beer clothes, beer and beer. Oh and wf memberships of course unk
> 
> ...


:shaq

Weak, just like I told you when you continued to put words in people's mouths in the PUSSY thread. Wearing cologne = tons of money. :lmao You on that poverty time bro. Considering I really don't drink at all even in clubs, except on occasion. 

Fuck out of here son.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anark said:


> Am sipping champagne too right now. Got a couple of bottles as gifts for Xmas. No parties for me tonight, but the missus is cooking up a nice dinner and we're going to have a romantic one.
> 
> She's out there working her ass off while I sit fucking about on a wrestling forum while watching best knock-outs of the year on a boxing special on Sky Sports. DAT ROMANCE. Watch out ladies.
> 
> Oh, and *GRAB THE STICK, Bully*.


You tell me about your girlfriend and then you want me to grab your stick?

I've told you once before I'm not going to indulge you in your fantasies maaaan

Seriously though, that sounds fun.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> :shaq
> 
> Weak, just like I told you when you continued to put words in people's mouths in the PUSSY thread.


Words aren't the only thing I put in peoples mouths, you should count yourself lucky

JUST ASK NOYK :warne


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Did I do something to offend you personally, or are you just bandwagon jumping?


He's a troll. Every single post of his is shit, even the ones outside of rants. He's completely worthless. Just put him on your ignore list.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Got work at 6am tomorrow on New Year's Day.


FML


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Words aren't the only thing I put in peoples mouths, you should count yourself lucky
> 
> JUST ASK NOYK :warne


I actually...

applaud you for the pun on Noyk.

:rogan


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Legit question:

How many people do you have on your ignore list now Asenath?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Bully, good to see you recovered!!!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur said:


> Hey, don't say something as low as that. I never go at people and tell them to fuck their mothers. You're Indian and I'm pretty sure in your culture there's something called mutual respect between online posters. If you ever say something like that again, I'll hunt you down and fuck you up, I swear to cow.


Lol, calm down. "You just hurt cause you took it to heart." :kurt

Why in hell do you even care to post TL;DR if you didn't read it cause it was too long? I never forced you to read it and to state your opinion about it. If you don't have anything to contribute to a particular topic, you can always stay away from it. (Y)


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Legit question:
> 
> How many people do you have on your ignore list now Asenath?


Four.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Lol, calm down. "You just hurt cause you took it to heart." :kurt
> 
> Why in hell do you even care to post TL;DR if you didn't read it cause it was too long? I never forced you to read it and to state your opinion about it. If you don't have anything to contribute to the topic, you can always stay away from it. (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Words aren't the only thing I put in peoples mouths, you should count yourself lucky
> 
> JUST ASK NOYK :warne


Yeah, sorry but I'm not bi-curious as to request a draw of a man sucking my sausage :kobe



I do know what you put in your mouth though fella, you sip glasses of whiskey drowning your mid life crisis while flexing trying to look big, and end up looking like a penguin with down syndrome.

Now I know why you use this smiley enguin so much, BULLY :durant



Oh and screw the fireworks tonight, it's raining like hell. Just went home, and I'll watch them in my window.​


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't even thinkk of comparing physiques peanutceps

This is you









This is me









At least I have something to show kid


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got out of my teen years, give it time grampa lance :

But seriously, who flexes for photos while drinking?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> I just got out of my teen years, give it time *grampa lance *:


This legit had me laughing


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If anything you should look fitter and bigger than me. I'm nearly 31 past my peak you're in your early twentys.. yet you look about 14 in the body and 30 in the face. And unless you're lifting 200+ pounds, no idea why you need to wear gloves


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This is going to end up like that one buddy cop formula for every movie. 

Together. . .they fight crime.

<3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> *If anything you should lookk fitter and bigger than me. I'm nearly 31 past my peak* you're in your early twentys.. yet you look about 14 in the body and 30 in the face. And unless you're lifting 200+ pounds, no idea why you need to wear gloves
















> Born Michael Sylvester Gardenzio Stallone[1]
> July 6, 1946 *(age 66)*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Whats everyone doing tonight, I'm just having a mate over to piss about on Xbox and drink some Cider.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Whats everyone doing tonight, I'm just having a mate over to piss about on Xbox and drink some Cider.


I'm done for tonight earlier than expected, it's raining like crazy. We all went home earlier 

Had a really good time today at the restaurant and home-cinema, so it was a worthwhile day. Just waiting for RAW now I guess.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sylvester Stallone is a special case, and he's on a shitload of steroids (he got busted with them in an airport whilst filming the last rocky movie and has admitted to taking them in the past)

It's common knowledge that you're at your peak of fitness when you're in your twenties, it is possible to maintain as you get older, but you have to work twice as hard, and are more susceptible to injuries. There's a good reason why most sportsman retire in their early to mid 30's


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Whats everyone doing tonight, I'm just having a mate over to piss about on Xbox and drink some Cider.


Getting CMWife drunk hopefully, dinner, sassy pants, ACIII, not in that order...maybe


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It's cold and rainy and I have cramps, so I'm going to stay at home and marathon the rest of Pretty Little Liars, so I'm all caught up for when season 3.5 starts. Maybe play a little The Secret World. Maybe order in some sushi.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Getting CMWife drunk hopefully, dinner, sassy pants, ACIII, not in that order...maybe


this is funny :

let's watch what we say about Sly now.

and Daniel craig for that matter.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Did I do something to offend you personally, or are you just bandwagon jumping?


you are now my wife. I am hungry, go make me dinner ,woman.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Love the guy. One of my favourite actors. Rocky, rambo, cobra, tango and cash, demolition man. etc etc. guy is a legit boss

He has used roids though, i don't really give a shit, it just helped my argument


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Sylvester Stallone is a special case, and he's on a shitload of steroids (he got busted with them in an airport whilst filming the last rocky movie and has admitted to taking them in the past)
> 
> It's common knowledge that you're at your peak of fitness when you're in your twenties, it is possible to maintain as you get older, but you have to work twice as hard, and are more susceptible to injuries. There's a good reason why most sportsman retire in their early to mid 30's
















> Birth name Paul Michael Levesque[1]
> Ring name(s) Triple H
> 
> Born July 27, 1969 *(age 43)*


No excuses fella. Either you are or you aren't, want it or don't. *Plus, I only started 4 months ago*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> you are now my wife. I am hungry, go make me dinner ,woman.


Eating my cooking is its own punishment for being a patriarchal pain in the backside.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wrestlers are exempt from this argument, if you don't think they aren't on steroids, you're kidding yourself, especially hhh of all people. I'm talking about regular people.. you hit your peak about your mid twenties then you start to decline. Even in wrestlers cases you notice that they go downhill as they get older, look at undertakers physique now and compare it to when he was younger. Ric flair, vince, and in the case of injuries take a look at john cena. He was a trooper but now he's got older he can't even run down the ramp without injurying himself

4 months is enough time to have seen significant improvement,


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> I'm done for tonight earlier than expected, it's raining like crazy. We all went home earlier
> 
> Had a really good time today at the restaurant and home-cinema, so it was a worthwhile day. Just waiting for RAW now I guess.


Watching RAW is an unfortunate way to spend New Year's Eve.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Not if you're BULLY'S COCKPLUNDERER 



Spoiler



i know i slept it wrong :lmao


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Skyfall said:


> this is funny :
> 
> let's watch what we say about *Sly* now.
> 
> and Daniel craig for that matter.


Can we please just regard that as some sort of dirty word now?

I'm running out of jars to contain my saliva in. Enough. Please, I still have two months.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Wrestlers are exempt from this argument, if you don't think they aren't on steroids, you're kidding yourself, especially hhh of all people. I'm talking about regular people.. you hit your peak about your mid twenties then you start to decline. Even in wrestlers cases you notice that they go downhill as they get older, look at undertakers physique now and compare it to when he was younger. Ric flair, vince, and in the case of injuries take a look at john cena. He was a trooper but now he's got older he can't even run down the ramp without injurying himself
> 
> 4 months is enough time to have seen significant improvement,











SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Watching RAW is an unfortunate way to spend New Year's Eve.



What else am I supposed to do at 1 in the morning raining like Noah's Arc :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Froot laid a guilt trip on me w/his rep message.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I liked you better when you were slurping my cock

inb4 this message gets quoted


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Don't even thinkk of comparing physiques peanutceps
> 
> This is you
> 
> ...


:StephenA

How many times do you need to be told that your physique is nowhere near as impressive as you think it is? If I saw you on the street, I wouldn't think twice that you didn't lift. You need to hook up with ChestBrah or some other Aussie and get you a connection son, cause what you're doing isn't working. Not impressive at all.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> What else am I supposed to do at 1 in the morning raining like Noah's Arc :side:



OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :'''( :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I liked you better when you were slurping my cock
> 
> inb4 this message gets quoted


Don't make me write WF fan fiction.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

blur said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :'''( :lmao :lmao :lmao


You drunk bro?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Witty plays ACIII :mark: I'm at sequel 7 or 8 now


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> :StephenA
> 
> How many times do you need to be told that your physique is nowhere near as impressive as you think it is? If I saw you on the street, I wouldn't think twice that you didn't lift. You need to hook up with ChestBrah or some other Aussie and get you a connection son, cause what you're doing isn't working. Not impressive at all.


Ikr. He's way more in a 'bearmode' than ripped.



BULLY said:


> I liked you better when you were slurping my cock
> 
> inb4 this message gets quoted



Was that the picture in your head that caused you to spend sleepless nights on your Rant and doing...who knows what you were doing when thinking about that, instead of you know...just sleeping? 

*Yes I'm reading the thread, almost done*




SmokeAndMirrors said:


> You drunk bro?



Probably, he's acting way too weird, even for blur standards :lmao


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Asenath said:


> Don't make me write WF fan fiction.


Tried that on one occasion. Never got around to finishing it.

_"NoyK lay there in the rain puddle with god's tears battering down on his face. He stared blankly at the water run down the abyss into the drains, trying to contemplate and comprehend what he had witnessed. The very remnants of his life, tumbled down that drain, and there was nothing he could do about it.

He could have laid on that sidewalk for hours upon days upon lifetimes, if anything to keep him from continuing his life, not having to be reminded that it was all for nothing, given JT's betrayal. That river flowing into the sewage was all he thought he needed. It was engraved into his psyche, and would never leave him.

But the now-monotonous banging of rain on his eardrums was broken by a loud sneeze. And then another. And another. NoyK's life no longer felt like it was crumbling to him. It had turned to dust. Knowing he would succumb with the common cold bringing him further punishment, the indistinguishable tears began their descent down his horizontal cheek, and he could not help but sob in anguish at his fate.

He buried his face in the concrete, and shut his eyelids tight, promising himself he would never open them again, no matter what it took. It was his theory that the succumbing wouldn't be less painful given he would be asleep. He himself would have been dumbfounded by the concept, but at this traumatic moment in time, it could as well have make sense him.

Despite his environment and current state, slowly but steadily, his wish came into fruition. The feeling of his eyelids gave away and he soon fell into slumber."_

The rest of the story would consist of me taking care of Noy after finding him on the street, and motivating him to get over JT's betrayal.

Was intended to be a follow-up to Cat's epic tale of NoyK and JT Martin from quite a while ago.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Don't make me write WF fan fiction.


Every single thing I say on here is under the microscope and people think everything I say is 100 percent serious when the truth is I only get serious 2 percent of the time

SHITS HILARIOUS


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It's new year here in an hour. I'm just gonna eat good. Watch them fireworks with the family and go to sleep. New Year never excites me


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Meki said:


> It's new year here in an hour. I'm just gonna eat good. Watch them fireworks with the family and go to sleep. New Year never excites me


New Year's Eve is like the ugly sister to Christmas Day.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

2013 - the bad luck year.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't celebrate Christmas either :side:


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> You drunk bro?


Nah my mad.

Haven't slept for 30-hours or so. Can't sleep.

Fucking school interviews and Botchamanias and Christian Bales.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

BULLY said:


> Every single thing I say on here is under the microscope and people think everything I say is 100 percent serious when the truth is I only get serious 2 percent of the time
> 
> SHITS HILARIOUS


you brought that upon yourself and thats your fault


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

blur said:


> Nah my mad.
> 
> Haven't slept for 30-hours or so. Can't sleep.
> 
> Fucking school interviews and Botchamanias and Christian Bales.














That will help you out. Mind if I do it myself?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

blur said:


> Nah my mad.
> 
> Haven't slept for 30-hours or so. Can't sleep.
> 
> Fucking school interviews and Botchamanias and Christian Bales.


Sleep deprivation has similar effects on your body as alcohol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

New years > christmas

LESS BULLSHIT


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> New years > christmas
> 
> LESS BULLSHIT


But also less presents.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot. Guys. Guys.
*
Fried. Ice Cream. *

Best. Thing. Ever.


This is why Asians are awesome.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Sure Noyk go ahead. 




SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Sleep deprivation has similar effects on your body as alcohol.



Yeah, I've been stressed out and been in a bad mood this entire month[december]. Too many fuckery and swerves in my simple little life.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

blur said:


> Sure Noyk go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:russo


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone still play with Tech Decks finger boards? I have TONS of them.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Oh yeah I forgot. Guys. Guys.
> *
> Fried. Ice Cream. *
> 
> ...


Is that an Asian thing where you are? It's a Mexican restaurant thing here. So good. Cinnamon and that crispy caramelized ice cream and crunchy bits of tortilla. Yum.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> :russo



Made me giggle.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> Does anyone still play with Tech Decks finger boards? I have TONS of them.


Who doesn't like to finger broads?

... oh wait, I read that wrong


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

UNDERRATED GOAT GAME.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Who doesn't like to finger broads?
> 
> ... oh wait, I read that wrong












I have **** 77 of them lol.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Noyk, why didn't you just change your username back. I liked the ' no one you know ' swerve it had :russo


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

What's his name atm?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Lun (trademark sign)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Meki said:


> Noyk, why didn't you just change your username back. I liked the ' no one you know ' swerve it had :russo


I might someday. I really like this name though, I wanted it from the start but it was used. And only found out you could add "TM" later.

Who knows, maybe I'll actually change it to "No One You Know"









Nice to see you on the 'golden side' too by the way, mate. (Y)


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Okays. I'm going to try to sleep. 

See ya guys in a day or so, take care.

Hopefully this thread's not closed by then.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You guys played these?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Why don't you come into the chatbox sometimes? AFRAID? MUAHAHAHAH


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I hate when the damn chatbox stretches the page.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

blur said:


> Okays. I'm going to try to sleep.
> 
> See ya guys in a day or so, take care.
> 
> Hopefully this thread's not closed by then.


Sweet dreams!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

It's all about football atm, thing I'm not familiar with outside of my country. :side:

Definitely will when RAW airs.









Good night blur.










Sleep tight.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

You stopped with the vids SAM (that's how I'm going to call you from now on)


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Meki said:


> Why don't you come into the chatbox sometimes? AFRAID? MUAHAHAHAH


Who, me?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It's about the Kardashians atm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Meki said:


> It's about the Kardashians atm


...Yeah I'm really not going there :no:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Now, I'm not a prude at all. But I think that if you can't wait to get pregnant for your divorce to be finalized (and we're all grown-ups who know where babies come from, I assume Kim and Kanye are too.) -- that's just tacky.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

So I guess no one played with Tech Deck finger boards.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I didn't. What did they do?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It's basically a skateboard for your fingers. You can do some amazing tricks lol.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

:hb to 2012


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The most entertainment I've gotten out of those things:






Coincidentally, this is his worst video.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What are y'all new years resolutions?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy shit, I legit laughed hard at this :lmao :lmao What a gem.

I feel out and really curious for never having seen a picture where Cat's DD's are visible now. But then again, now that Mozza is around that would probably not be a good thing for Cat to post, we don't want good ol' Moz to undergo an eventual groin surgery due to excessive self-pleasuring.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

New year's resolution are stupid. Why wouldn't you just get it done today instead of waiting for a new year


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Froot said:


> The most entertainment I've gotten out of those things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao oh froot, that was gold! I am going to favorite that shit. I never grew out of them lol. I am playing with one now.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Meki said:


> New year's resolution are stupid. Why wouldn't you just get it done today instead of waiting for a new year


Nobody knows.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Since you're not too fond of bronies, I would heavily reccomend the rest of his .MOV videos. He rips the whole fandom to shreds, with some kick-ass animation at the same time.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

As everybody is clearly talking about skateboarding, here's my new year's gift to you all, a skater compilation video I edited together a while ago.






I fucking love it (mostly for the LL Cool J tune) but youtube has thus far rewarded my efforts with 29 views in about a month.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I am going to watch all those videos. Thanks for providing me with some entertainment.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm watching Derek and Clive again :lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

This is my other personal favourite, though admittedly it's fucking shite. It was when I first started trying out video editing, got a bit excited and decided to try my hand at electronic music as well. 

"Hey, I'm a Terminator" (feat. Arnie vs Mr T) - vintage Anark.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It's 2013 here now.







































Still don't care


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

51 more minutes over here.

Probably the same inhibitions.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol "APPLEJACK HOW CAN YOU EAT ALL THOSE FUCKING APPLES?" I subscribed to that *****. It's a edgy version of MLP. It's for stoners like myself.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_"Man, you are one crazy talking horse_ (wheeze laugh)"

- Spike, 2012


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I lol'd to that. The purple pony sounds sexy. (Hope it's actually a girl voice) Froot, why do say anypony? I would have know what you meant if you say anybody lol.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Anark said:


> This is my other personal favourite, though admittedly it's fucking shite. It was when I first started trying out video editing, got a bit excited and decided to try my hand at electronic music as well.
> 
> "Hey, I'm a Terminator" (feat. Arnie vs Mr T) - vintage Anark.


I love the pump feeling. It's almost like I'm cumming! I lift so much weight that my biceps expand and the skin feels like it's going to burst! It's as good as sex to me!
-Arnold

too bad Sylvester Stallone > Arnold any day of the week.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow

Someone who claims Sly over Arnold.


You have won my heart in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I ALSO CLAIM SLY OVER ARNOLD!!!!!11!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I GOT A BONER


Also, THIS SEEMS LEGIT


http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/view/290343/Adam-Lanza-obsessed-with-Taylor-Swift/


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy New Year from the UK to everyone.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy to you to, Cookie Monster. I am dropping LSD for the first time in the new year. I am kinda nervous tbh.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> I GOT A BONER
> 
> 
> Also, THIS SEEMS LEGIT
> ...


If I listened to her songs constantly I'd want to go on a murderous rampage too

The last time I mistakingly heard one of her songs, I stabbed my best friend in the neck with a pencil.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

OMG HAEYYEY PEW NEAR :3 :3 :3 :3 :3

I'M SO NOT HYPED BECAUSE THERE WAS NO RED BULL SUPPLY LIKE EVERY OTHER YEAR ARRRRGHGHGHGH


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:jordan


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BULLY said:


> If I listened to her songs constantly I'd want to go on a murderous rampage too
> 
> The last time I mistakingly heard one of her songs, I stabbed my best friend in the neck with a pencil.


She just released a new one so keep your radio turned off for a few months.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Got work in 5 hours. Yeah


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

McDonald's work?


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> Got work in 5 hours. Yeah


Trust me when I tell you this, you insignifcant geek ***:

Nobody fucking cares.

Now go fall in a pothole.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't worry, I cared




























inb4 you're a nobody


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

overcompensating tryhard said:


> Trust me when I tell you this, you insignifcant geek ***:
> 
> Nobody fucking cares.
> 
> Now go fall in a pothole.




http://salem-bambi.tumblr.com/post/28310647005/lonnghairedmen-submitted-by-morguelord?a_aid=3598aabf

eppers


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Everything work out, Lun?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Everything work out, Lun?





LuN™ said:


> Yes and no. Well, it turns out my grandmother was diagnosed with Alzheimer's before we went to court (we repeatedly told her to check her health, but she hates hospitals and doctors for some reason, but we managed somehow), and it was decided that _"due to her condition, she wasn't aware of her actions while signing the papers"_ (it might have been worded out differently, I translated it the best way I can).
> 
> I guess it turned out alright. It's going to feel good to stare at the fireworks in the sky tonight :


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Meki said:


> Don't worry, I cared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ain't nobody. All you are is a punk ass spoiled brat.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Meki said:


> McDonald's work?


Yep  Hate doing morning shifts


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LuN™ said:


>


Very nice everything's good going in to the new year. (Y)


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey SWAGG. Hows things in Canada?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok, I guess.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Just want to comment that Cena really pissed me off tonight, on 2 occasions.


First, he took the Disaster Kick from Cody and within 15 seconds, you would have thought it never happened. Good job in burying Cody's finisher.


Secondly, has anybody else noticed that after Cena wins some random match, his celebration equals that of a title win? You've had the worst year in your career, what are you so happy about?


That is all.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cena's is the number 1 heel in WWE and the end of Raw is shit.

Pun intended


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Touche, Fogle.




I did like the promo by Cena though but you were right, the ending was shitty. Literally & figuratively.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It is a shame that Bananas is banned. I always enjoyed reading his posts. He is the only one that truly understands football.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah not sure why he is banned Seabs told me I was wrong via rep. Also apparently Snowman has been banned as well


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What did Snowman do to get banned? Any idea?

Is Bananas ban perma btw?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Noodles for breakfast. Yay...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Not a clue man


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THIS SHIT IS BANANAS

B-A-N-A-N-A-S


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Sup.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEARS MOTHER FUCKERS!!!!

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Nice to see you on the 'golden side' too by the way, mate. (Y)


Dark side > Golden side. :yankem


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sheamus owned 2012, and is gonna own 2013 y'all ready?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

merry new years pilgrims


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Skyfall said:


> I love the pump feeling. It's almost like I'm cumming! I lift so much weight that my biceps expand and the skin feels like it's going to burst! It's as good as sex to me!
> -Arnold
> 
> too bad Sylvester Stallone > Arnold any day of the week.


Sly's an actor (plus writer and director) whereas Arnie's just a pre-set character that appears in different films. I chose Arnie for the tune as I had a few samples of his catchphrases already plus a few of Mr T's, so it made sense.

Best part of the Sly/Arnie rivalry is in Last Action Hero, when the world is slightly alternative to our real world, and the scene where they are in the video shop and there's a cardboard cut-out of Terminator 2 and it's Stallone sitting on the bike with the sunglasses.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*fucking garbage thread. Don't do this again. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*BTW send all complaint letters to SEABS for me closing this. He told me too. :side:*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

LOL it's open again


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Back from the dead.

:undertaker


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is the :flair of WF :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOO!

*elbow drops jacket*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I doubt the activity levels will be as huge :hmm:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/u8ymv2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That's good man. 

This thread is full of win already


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I fucked the song up.


I meant to say "let Scott hit your ass with the Outsiders Edge".


Dammit.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You should upload it to youtube brother


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Why is it in 'Games and Trivia'?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure, I'd rather it was in rants as it's a pain in the ass navigating to this section.

But I don't make the rules


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Finally! The Jobbers Thread has come back........Home!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jobbers thread will never die.

It was just in an induced coma. 

And now it's gotta learn to walk and talk again.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot said:


> Happy?


Hey dude why you did you call me simple in the 'one word' thread anyway?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh wow, this is back?

Why'd the mods change their minds?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You don't get on anyone's nerves, you don't start anything, you don't express negativity towards others, you're relatively kind and of the opinions that you do convey, are interesting enough to read, and in your case, listen to, without going overboard that may instigate arguments.

You're a great and consistent user for Wrestling Sections. You take your time posting in places like Rants, and with carefulness. You seem like you're just any user that would come here to enjoy themselves. You're using this place the way it was meant to be used.

You're simple, Andy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I Curry I said:


> Oh wow, this is back?
> 
> Why'd the mods change their minds?


Because they realised this threads worth.

I was kinda hoping it would stay in the rants section though.

But whatevs.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Froot said:


> You don't get on anyone's nerves, you don't start anything, you don't express negativity towards others, you're relatively kind and of the opinions that you do convey, are interesting enough to read, and in your case, listen to, without going overboard that may instigate arguments.
> 
> You're a great and consistent user for Wrestling Sections. You take your time posting in places like Rants, and with carefulness. You seem like you're just any user that would come here to enjoy themselves.
> 
> You're simple, Andy.


Seems like you described yourself, as well as me. So by your definition you're also simple. Would you agree?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Perhaps so. A bit crazier than may be considered simple, but sure, perhaps so.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Simple Simon met a pieman, Going to the fair; I can't remember the rest but your mothers a whore.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So Bully do you approve of the angle Bully Ray is currently in?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

YEAAAAH!










One question, since it's no more in rants can we still use certain words?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Seriously picking my brain as to why this has put in this section. Feels out of place.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> So Bully do you approve of the angle Bully Ray is currently in?


Yeah I'm fine with it. He's obviously been a part of the angle as a "red herring" while everyone expects him to turn, other less suspecting superstars turn instead. They've played this out perfectly.

He'll turn eventually, probably just when people have given up hope that he will. 

Just love how unpredictable it's all been.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You're certainly in the minority there.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not really, from what I've read people say that he's played the face perfectly


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm more on about the whole relationship angle with Brooke.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

> A way to make Brooke relevant, whilst still keeping viewers guessing. Will she turn on him? Will he turn on her? Will they both turn on hulk? etc etc. adds another dimension to the storyline. 

Unlike the shield who just going around beating up people randomly and that's it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY's sig said:


>


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......................


...dafuq?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:troll


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

inb4


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

cumshop


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Aside from the obvious issue with the sig, she does not look 18. Might just be the outfit, but seriously.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Cut her dick off and bang.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

she doesn't look 18 in the face, more like 40


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Did you lose a bet, Bully?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah, I just think it's funny.

I see how easily you troll the forum with your sigs WAGG, thought I might give it a try


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol 

I seriously don't tell the peeps to react the way they do. But I figured you were going for that. Trust me, it was a lot worse back in 2011 for me.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Swagg is a gentleman. He would at least wine & dine a broad before he did pedophilia :troll


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone recommend Mad Men? Can't watch Breaking Bad & Broadwalk Empire all my life :lmao


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

damn yo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mad men? no idea. Sounds like you like crime/ gangsta shows. Check out sopranos and oz. Both goat tv show contenders.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not crying. These are man tears..


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

this thread was more fun when it was in the rants section unk3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Shit, we can't flame anymore in here


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Agreed with the couple of posts above, thread kinda lost its potential.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

We can flame. I don't think the mods give a fuck about a jobber thread so it won't get much attention.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well that would mean the posts already in here would get us banned:side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd rather not take the risk tbh


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Well that would mean the posts already in here would get us banned:side:


This shit went from rated r to pg if we can't flame in here.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

danny ur a waste of oxygen m8 end it all


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

flame sxe come on


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The kingeth have returneth


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BULLY MARK


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> danny ur a waste of oxygen m8 end it all


Okay Hitler lover.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I actually forgot about that.

Trolled the forum pretty hard with that one.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

which one?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The hitler stuff


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

John De Lancie did some more voice work for Friendship is Magic (starting at 4:45) in yesterday's episode, if anyone's intredasted.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

damn i remember the hitler stuff pussies rusted over a pic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just posting to say I blame BULLY. :side: 

:lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What'd I do this time :jordan


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Being in the Games and Trivia section is like the current era of WWE. Watered down.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

whinge whinge whinge


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> whinge whinge whinge


Gladly :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> What'd I do this time :jordan


you caused a TOWF. 

Think of WOW section but...yeah


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just checked out the Bully's sig thread. My oh my.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe it was Blue thou...

:hmm:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cunt shit ****** twat.

Bet they don't get away with that in wwe


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Should rename it to "Blue. fap thread


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Cunt shit ****** twat.
> 
> Bet they don't get away with that in wwe


Valid point.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Cunt shit ****** twat.
> 
> Bet they don't get away with that in wwe


Have you ever watched that vid with DX and they literally cuss every word when they said they wouldn't? pretty funny

found it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bully, are you near Richmond at all?


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Have you ever watched that vid with DX and they literally cuss every word when they said they wouldn't? pretty funny
> 
> found it.


Fuck me that background music is annoying, you can hardly hear the actual video.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

ah shit feb 14 comin up gotta choose dem girls


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Bully, are you near Richmond at all?


Yeah pretty close, just a quick train ride away.

Why's that?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I've heard it's a shithole of a town to live in is all, just wondered if it matched its NSW counterpart


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Shit, we can't flame anymore in here





King Kenny said:


> flame sxe come on


:hmm:

Mav, you rotten-faced, beef-witted, flap-mouthed, grotty, foot-licking, gigantic gormless cunt.



:side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I've heard it's a shithole of a town to live in is all, just wondered if it matched its NSW counterpart


You heard right.

It's a shithole. People usually just go there to score heroin.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Mav, you rotten-faced, beef-witted, flap-mouthed, grotty, foot-licking, gigantic gormless cunt.
> 
> ...


Good one.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK, remember the time you pretended to be a chick to troll guys on a game? :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

P.s. Mods told me that it's okay to flame in here. Same rules as rants. 



sXe_Maverick said:


> NoyK, remember the time you pretended to be a chick to troll guys on a game? :lol


Good times.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

How did I know mav was gonna bring that up? :lol

Missed that whole situation, I think and couldn't be bothered to read back on it while it was happening.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Where's the proof I do/did that, Mav-boy? Did you record me doing that with your WEBCAM?









(it's just banter by the way)



BULLY said:


> P.s. Mods told me that it's okay to flame in here. Same rules as rants.


Explains why I got away dissing Mav, this thread is special. Wonder how much replies it will have in it's 1-year anniversary, and what celebration will take place.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I see what you did there


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Never been here before. For the record, I make 45 posts a day on average, which in the WWE section makes me Saddam Hitler. So beware y'all.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Over 1,000 posts in a month? Damn. And I thought I was bad


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

This thread is... back?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just in time for my fucking birthday! :-D


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

FUCK, I saw that on dA, and wanted to surprise everyone with it 

Nevertehlessers

_*BIG birthday hug for Dunk*_

¦3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

_Feliz Aniversário,_ Dunk!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

bully I cancelled my entire computer order.

I had my brother help me; he's a gamer and built his own computer. Him helping me made it almost $4000. then I said hold the fuck on. I need to think how much I'll be using this computer. so now I'm in waiting and researching. Apparent'y I should get an SSD but I read they die rather quick and have trouble deleting files.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Probably off WF for a while. Moving and shit  Might come back. Thanks for all the lolz guys..


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Over 1,000 posts in a month? Damn. And I thought I was bad


*I blame Rock/Punk. Things always get a little bland during the spring. Once Mania is over, my post count average will drop like a whore's panties. *


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Bully I want to run another computer build passed you again. are you up to the challenge?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

skyfall: Yeah sure. I would recommend a SSD, but I have all my important shit backed up on external just in case. My suggestion? Only have the os on the SSD. All the rest can go on sata. 

Meki: damn. Good luck with your move.

Dunk20: Happy birthday. Mines coming up in a few days too. Fuck. getting old.

#toolazy2quote


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

how big of an SSD should I get?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd say a 120 gig would be fine. that's what i have.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I bought this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200882454942?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks decent.

Hopefully it's packaged well when it gets to you.

I wouldn't order such fragile computer parts over the net personally.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I ordered my entire computer over the internet.

minus a 2 TB HDD (western digital) I found randomly at office depot for $100 :mark:


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

hey everyone!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

can't believe are still going with the cookie puss bullshit.

grown men holding cookie puss signs

sigh


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Cookie Puss


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

_*Quit your Jibber jabber jobbers!!!*_


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

;'( just found this on fb lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lolz


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Good old friend of mine just died at age 18!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

That doesn't seem like necessary information to share. I'm really sorry for your loss dude, but were you looking for advice, or some guidance to help you through times like these?

It just seems like such a blunt, depressing statement to post without purpose. And why here, necessarily?


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Cloverleaf said:


> _*Quit your Jibber jabber jobbers!!!*_


rimo aaaaaah i see what you did there rimo


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Rants is currently highly moderated, people are now afraid to post there afraid of being banned from that section. Seriously? They complain about some members taking that shit way too seriously, but they don't realize they are doing the same thing. On a side note, they should stop caring so much about their join dates and consider that it's actually the new members that represent the future of this site, not them. But ok. 

I know I am commenting like a big whiny bitch, but I just wanted to share that thought, not making a huge deal out of it, just sayin'. So negative responses are the ones that will be taken seriously.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the majority of people, including the admins/mods, realize that join dates don't mean anything and decide whose good on their actually quality of posting. the fact that a lot of garbage has come through the last two years doesn't help 11ers/12ers but it in no way makes it impossible for you to be liked on here. that's just a lousy excuse. :kobe


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Age > join dates. 

Ban everyone who is under the age of 25. Problem solved


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Age > join dates.
> 
> Ban everyone who is under the age of 25. Problem solved


Based on the standard of language and logic around here, I'd say that'll leave you with about 20 people.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Showtime said:


> I'm pretty sure the majority of people, including the admins/mods, realize that join dates don't mean anything and decide whose good on their actually quality of posting. the fact that a lot of garbage has come through the last two years doesn't help 11ers/12ers but it in no way makes it impossible for you to be liked on here. that's just a lousy excuse. :kobe


When I first started using the rant section, I wasn't expecting to be the place to actually make friends. It should be the place for awful members to post in actually. If Seabs indeed bans people like Heelkris from there ( the people who usually rant) I dont understand the purpose of the section then. As I said, I think that right now that section is being heavily moderated, which is weird. Nothing against Seabs.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I Curry I said:


> Based on the standard of language and logic around here, I'd say that'll leave you with about 20 people.


or less


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> When I first started using the rant section, I wasn't expecting to be the place to actually make friends. It should be the place for awful members to post in actually. If Seabs indeed bans people like Heelkris from there ( the people who usually rant) I dont understand the purpose of the section then. As I said, I think that right now that section is being heavily moderated, which is weird. Nothing against Seabs.


It's always been moderated for repetitive crap.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HEELKris got banned from rants?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure he hasn't posted in there in a while and seabs did say he was gonna ban people from there that posted shit. 

But if all the morons get banned from rants, I won't have anyone to make fun of. :sadface


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL not sure, but the HEELKris 2013 thing he puts at the end of each post is probably what did him in.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I must admit I've lmao at some of his videos.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I swear he denied all those vids when I brought them up.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have more fun replying to trolls then posting: Great rant! Do another one like that soon, 10/10


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

(sig)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Magic posted in jobbers thread :mark:

That's all.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LuN™;12963281 said:


> Magic posted in jobbers thread :mark:
> 
> That's all.


So? unk2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Dunk20 said:


> When I first started using the rant section, I wasn't expecting to be the place to actually make friends. It should be the place for awful members to post in actually. If Seabs indeed bans people like Heelkris from there ( the people who usually rant) I dont understand the purpose of the section then. As I said, I think that right now that section is being heavily moderated, which is weird. Nothing against Seabs.


Well the thing is you don't understand how the section used to be(a time when Seabs apparently found it "fun") which is why you don't understand his way of thinking. of course banning people won't fix any of the problems(I find the whole thing hilarious as the rants section is overall shit) nor will it stop bad posters from being bad, but that's his way of finding a solution. this has already been tried before, back in 2009, it's nothing new. 




BULLY said:


> Not sure he hasn't posted in there in a while and seabs did say he was gonna ban people from there that posted shit.
> 
> But if all the morons get banned from rants, I won't have anyone to make fun of. :sadface


If they ban all the morons from rants then you won't be able to post in there period. :kobe4



LuN™ said:


> Magic posted in jobbers thread :mark:
> 
> That's all.





BULLY said:


> So? unk2


^. 

I look around when I'm extremely bored of everything else.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Where is RevolverSnake? Got tired of us?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/455982-rants-2009-a.html

^ the CLEAN UP. similar situation as the jobbers thread too except it was TTT posters that are now the posters that the mods "prefer" and that get "favored".


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Showtime said:


> Well the thing is you don't understand how the section used to be(a time when Seabs apparently found it "fun") which is why you don't understand his way of thinking. of course banning people won't fix any of the problems(I find the whole thing hilarious as the rants section is overall shit) nor will it stop bad posters from being bad, but that's his way of finding a solution. this has already been tried before, back in 2009, it's nothing new.
> .


I understand. Maybe a different approach would help, what about patience? A lot of members will always be a load of crap but most members just need time to "fit in". Making mistakes is one of the fastest ways to learn and keep up. Regarding the trolls, nobody is forced to feed them and if somebody bothers you can simply ignore. Bad threads, will keep on comming but so will the good ones. Just like you, I come here to have fun and its part of my daily routine already  I love it here, but it is weird when someone tells people to stop taking things seriously but makes that exact same thing. 

One good thing about the jobbers thread is that Bully never failed in the sense that everybody was indeed welcomed to post here.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

kind of funny, not :lmao funny though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah seen that. Good stuff. Need to see more of that Kurt Angle.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Flashbacks to the times of bringing your A-GAME


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

About the Rants bannings thing, it was long overdue in my opinion. It's useless to have guys like Apocalypto deteriorating the section with garbage.

And Magic, we ain't as bad as most people make out of it, you should come here more often.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Get your tongue out of Magic's ass Noyk


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Get your tongue out of Magic's ass Noyk


You need to go back banging your GF, your bi-sexual persona is coming out again, doe. 
Do it before it's too late.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Bi-sexual persona? NoyK, ever heard of the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

hello everyone.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sup my .....


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> sup my .....


Wow, ..... is censored? I'm chillin. my whole body is sore as fuck. I had to clean everything in the attic. Creepy experience. What's up with you man.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

anyone know the name of that music video where heelkris likes his teacher?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOLwut?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you going to fap with it? O.0


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol nope. I'm in a laughing mood I need it to trip out.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

even black posters cant say ..... thats fucked up


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

obby said:


> even black posters cant say ..... thats fucked up


You can't even say it in the rants section. C'mon now ......


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

...... ...... ...... ......

anarchy in the jobbers thread


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

but you can say ****** unk2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol WTF.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yup, ****** has been uncensored. Think I have only used the word twice on here. both times were outside of rants so I am surprised it went unnoticed. :cool2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You're shpecial


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

****** was more edgy than ......? the fuck was that shit

danny310 go in a ditch somewhere and crawl in it and cut urself non stop till u end it all you fucking ******


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Your avatar is missing a spot of grey, blur.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

So is your life, LuN™.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> You're shpecial


 I see what you did there.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> So is your life, LuN™.


Nah, mine at the moment is as bright as it can get, don't need any grey. Freelancing is working excellent for me. 

Yours must be pretty *red* though, eh?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Nah, mine at the moment is as bright as it can get, don't need any grey. Freelancing is working excellent for me.
> 
> Yours must be pretty *red* though, eh?


I don't think you get it brah. I mean your life is black and white meaning it's ether this or that theres no grey area. Example, If you're not exciting than you must be boring. if you aren't perfect than you must be stupid etc etc


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

danny ur so fucking stupid


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

The awkward moment when feet are too warm for socks but too cold for no socks


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

the awkward moment when an awkward poster posts an awkward post


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

the awkward moment when how the fuck do you know me, you could be banned for telling someone to die outside of rants, and you're still a fuckin nazi


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i called someone an idiot, i didn't ask anyone to kill themselves except danny

oh im a nazi eh, guess you take anything on the internet serious. then i should put a chick with giant boobs as my sig and people would assume that's me eh


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

blur said:


> i called someone an idiot, i didn't ask anyone to kill themselves except danny
> 
> oh im a nazi eh, guess you take anything on the internet serious. then i should put a chick with giant boobs as my sig and people would assume that's me eh


more eh's in that post that Oakland's clubhouse.

[/baseballjoke]


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks for the hint


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Didn't know if Nazis understood our American sports.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

then you're serious retarded


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

blur said:


> then you're serious retarded


Based on the fact that this is incorrect grammar I would assume that you are the one that is serious_ly_ retarded.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

well if ur taking my posts very serius then idk what to do

im in a shit post mode


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

not sure if you are trolling with the not being able to spell or if you are actually completely illiterate.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i'd go with trollin


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

ok


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

You don't get to facepalm people, based on what I've seen everyone hates you.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

So you're follow the crowd like sheep?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I never said I hate you, and I'm perfectly entitled to making my own opinion based on what I've seen you post in threads I have posted in, or maybe lurked in. Everyone hates you, you went from green to red rep from last time I've seen you, and everyone says you are the shittiest poster on the forum if not in it's history.

Quite frankly it'd be hard to _not_ go and be a sheep.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

TantruM said:


> I never said I hate you, and I'm perfectly entitled to making my own opinion based on what I've seen you post in threads I have posted in, or maybe lurked in. Everyone hates you, you went from green to red rep from last time I've seen you, and everyone says you are the shittiest poster on the forum if not in it's history.
> 
> Quite frankly it'd be hard to _not_ go and be a sheep.


Rep doesn't mean anything really. I wouldn't base my opinion on someone who has good or bad rep. Look at blur, he has green rep but he's a wannabe Nazi. I don't believe i'm the worst poster this fotum ever seen. If so, than that is some accompaniment I must say.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Wannabe Nazi? Did one picture really affect you that much, Danny? 
FFS Danny, grow up and stop being such a sissy.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I do nazi what the big problem is.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Shitty pun, BULLY. unk2


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Danny 310 said:


> Rep doesn't mean anything really. I wouldn't base my opinion on someone who has good or bad rep. Look at blur, he has green rep but he's a wannabe Nazi. I don't believe i'm the worst poster this fotum ever seen. If so, than that is some accompaniment I must say.


_no._ it's not okay to judge someone based on good rep because it is easy to get and can be for no reason. red rep however is a different story.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> I do nazi what the big problem is.


:rock4


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> *Rep doesn't mean anything really. I wouldn't base my opinion on someone who has good or bad rep.* Look at blur, he has green rep but he's a wannabe Nazi. I don't believe i'm the worst poster this fotum ever seen. If so, than that is some accompaniment I must say.












unk2


Edit: A little while ago when you had 4 green bars.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's your point, Lun? @blur, I now know you're the biggest attention seeking bitch here. Hitler cock slurpper.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> What's your point, Lun?


rton


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I created the Kurt Angle Hitler smiley on this forum. Does that mean I'm a Nazi too?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> What's your point, Lun? @blur, I now know you're the biggest attention seeking bitch here. Hitler cock slurpper.


Why are you acting so weird lately? You are a nice guy, I dont get it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Heard some new Timberlake today, thought it was ok, Jay Z was a nice touch on the track.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Why are you acting so weird lately? You are a nice guy, I dont get it.


I am nice. I'm not mean to you, am I?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

so ..... is censored but you can have it in the usertitle?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck logic


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

> Hitler cock slurpper.


not bad


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got fucking banned from the rants section for no reason. I don't give a fuck if I'm banned from the chat box but the rants section? Seriously?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> Just got fucking banned from the rants section for no reason. I don't give a fuck if I'm banned from the chat box but the rants section? Seriously?


Write a proper apology to Seabs, say it won't happen again? (the constant derailing I guess?). The rant section is my fav part of this forum, weird huh?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao @ Danny


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Write a proper apology to Seabs, say it won't happen again? (the constant derailing I guess?). The rant section is my fav part of this forum, weird huh?


He already knows I'm sorry. The rant section is where I post mostly. That's what pissd me off.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Danny acting like a right royal sheila 8*D


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know what sheila is. So how can I be insulted.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

LOL you got banned from the forum.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> LOL you got banned from the forum.


:daniels


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

LOL typical butthurt response


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You got banned from rants and the chatbox?

LOL


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Danny since you're gold, change your username to SHIT PUSSY while you're at it that's because that's all you are.

LOLOLOL.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Yo.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello *******


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Who you calling *******, *******?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So there's a place called Austin in Texas?

lol


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

> Austin is the capital of the U.S. state of Texas and the seat of Travis County.


you dumb aussie cunt


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Like I'd know trivial shit about Murica I'm from strayaaaaaa maaaaate


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

that sounded awfully like what an asian person would say

uh oh


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

"If you'd live in Australia, you would hate cityrail too" 
Nat Tran


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

'Murica, F yeah.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Pottermore is boring.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes it is.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> Danny since you're gold, change your username to SHIT PUSSY while you're at it that's because that's all you are.
> 
> LOLOLOL.


SHIT PUSSY or SHIT, PUSSY!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You got banned from rants and the chatbox?
> 
> LOL


It's not funny, it's hurtful.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I feel you, Danny. I went into straight depression when I was banned from the funny pics thread. But yeah, banned from both the section and the box? Sucks yo.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I feel you, Danny. I went into straight depression when I was banned from the funny pics thread. But yeah, banned from both the section and the box? Sucks yo.


Yeah, apparently it's only temporary. I admit i didn't see this coming.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

My nuts hurt

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I wont be here next week. I'm going to rehab.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

going to rehab for what?

i'm pretty sure you don't do drugs you ****** so it must be from all those rage quits u had over the last few months


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> I wont be here next week. I'm going to rehab.


Are you giving up the crack


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> going to rehab for what?
> 
> i'm pretty sure you don't do drugs you ****** so it must be from all those rage quits u had over the last few months


For my meth addiction, asshole. Not sure if I should quit weed, though. And why would I lie?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Are you giving up the crack


Yeah, everyone knows I do it and I was pretty much forced into it.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

black guy wannabe


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

says it all


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

How were you forced into doing meth?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What chu know about that, blur? that's the slenderman.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> How were you forced into doing meth?


I wasn't forced. I said I was forced to go to rehab by my family. a nigg.a nervous.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

That's the best thing that could happen.


Meth not cool, dawg.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

does your family hate you too


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> That's the best thing that could happen.
> 
> 
> Meth not cool, dawg.


Yes it is. Sometimes a person needs extra help to get pass their demons.



blur said:


> does your family hate you too


No. If they did they wouldn't have helped me.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

take a pic with ur drugs with a paper that says "blur is god and danny is his peasant" then ill believe u


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

blur said:


> take a pic with ur drugs with a paper that says "blur is god and danny is his peasant" then ill believe u


No, i don't have to prove anything to you.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Blur want you to take a pic with drugs because he's an informant.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Danny 310 said:


> I wont be here next week. I'm going to rehab.


have you been on meth while posting here


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Danny 310 said:


> For my meth addiction, asshole. Not sure if I should quit weed, though. And why would I lie?


I think I remember you saying you tried it and said you wouldn't get hooked, am I right?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i feel like making a thread in rants regarding danny's addiction lol


in other news, happy australia day u aussie cunts


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Better be legit, wouldn't want to be removed.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

i think he's using that as an excuse for his shitty posting


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

obby said:


> have you been on meth while posting here


What do you think?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

come on noyk don't tell me ur gonna believe that meth crap

clearly an excuse to cover up his recent shit posting

i never did drugs but how do u hold on to a correct grammar and spelling while being on them?

:hmm:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

blur said:


> come on noyk don't tell me ur gonna believe that meth crap
> 
> clearly an excuse to cover up his recent shit posting
> 
> ...


His grammar and spelling is awful though


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> His grammar and spelling is awful though


Main reason I knew his "Aplha" thread was copy pasted before it even got replies. More than a paragraph of a Danny post with no errors? Nah.


@blur: You just wait until he returns from his rehab rocking a suit & tie with gucci shoes and a rose on his pocket saying "Hello gentlemen, I am back."


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

No one beats legendmaker2 when it comes to bad spelling or grammar.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Samoon said:


> No one beats legendmaker2 when it comes to bad spelling or grammar.



fuck that shit jeremystcyr was the worst

no one appreciates me for running him off the site


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

blur said:


> i think he's using that as an excuse for his shitty posting


Well gee, I hope his ban from the chatbox and rants isn't only for a week. :side:


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

is chatbox really THAT cool?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

blur said:


> is chatbox really THAT cool?


Not really but it has it's moments. Usually when Camillepunk is around. He carries that place


----------



## COPkilla (May 20, 2010)

Awful


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Not really but it has it's moments. Usually when Camillepunk is around. He carries that place


I honestly prefer CP when he first joined a lot more funny. But yeah, there's a lot of BS on the box at times.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

damn I wish I had credit card to get gold 

damn you rich cunts donate to the poor


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL half the peeps in the chatbox didn't even pay for their own membership, if anything I'm the sucker. Damn that NasJayz.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

hey BULLY you're rich right?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

answer me peasant


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

what have you done for me lately


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

it's not about what i have done.

it's about what you have done for me.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

uh


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My membership was bought for me as well. Skittle. bought mine and brute  around the same time. Not the fake Skittle either.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:bateman


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Just noticed the two smileys I made were officially added.

:bully :bully2

Fuck yes.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Just noticed the two smileys I made were officially added.
> 
> :bully :bully2
> 
> Fuck yes.


Yeah I requested them in the request your smiley thread two or three times.

Couldn't remember who made them originally it was so long ago.

I had them stored in the op of this thread


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll take the fact that they have a white background as a positive and special thing. :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's only noticeable when you quote


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Why did you change your sig back BULLY? GTA one was much better.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Trying to mix it up


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like it's time for a rotating sig. Even thou you hate it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You should change your sig to the youngest looking ho you can find 

I always find the reactions to be hilarious

Particularly in the chatbox


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:cena4


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:gun::cena4


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL was shocked as hell when Ryback got eliminated by Cena. LOL at him coming out at number 30

I was hyped for the idea of Ziggles unifying the titles, and the boom...Jericho appeared the the theater went full :mark: out mode. I could barely hear the actual reaction Jericho got in the arena.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Jericho's pop was fucking insane. He even said it himself in a backstage interview it was the biggest reaction he got in his 22 year career.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It was a good surprise.

Considering the dirt sheets reported every other two bit jobber and hasbeen to make a return (that didn't) 

But not Jericho.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> It was a good surprise.
> 
> Considering the dirt sheets reported every other two bit jobber and hasbeen to make a return (that didn't)
> 
> But not Jericho.


Seriously :lmao I was sitting there still expecting Mark Henry, Shelton, Christian, and a couple others, but Jericho wasn't a thought in my mind at all.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao @ the dirtsheets

Carlito and Shelton were booked at the same hotel WWE used because they were doing an indy show tonight.

Legit marked when Jericho came out.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

BULLY, where 'mah gold at?


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone here use the Spotify free trial? I want to cancel the auto renewal but will the trial end there or do you still get the full 30 days?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:cena4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I think that's the second time he's been banned.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

fpalm with the way he was posting today he pretty much asked for it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

danny, U back. Are you alright?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> fpalm with the way he was posting today he pretty much asked for it.


Any examples? Maybe I missed something


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I never left  I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Any examples? Maybe I missed something


Go look through his posts. You'll see.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

What did you guys think of Big E at the rumble during that promo?










thought it was jokes.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> What did you guys think of Big E at the rumble during that promo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should replace Jerry Lawler on commentary. Actually Big E and Titus O'Neil should replace both Lawler and Cole on commentary


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DualShock said:


> He should replace Jerry Lawler on commentary. Actually Big E and Titus O'Neil should replace both Lawler and Cole on commentary


I actually totally agree, and this is coming from a cole fan. Two guys being booked like GEEKS~ with awesome mic skills, why not put them on commentary?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just ordered me some tickets for a Smackdown live event in April.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like blur's ban was permanent. Oh well.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

LuN™ said:


> Looks like blur's ban was permanent. Oh well.


humbled


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Moron or Humbled doesn't specify the length of ban, just that they are. It's a mod discretion as to the title that is chosen.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn, permanent?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What did he do?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Think Seabs said he was being an idiot.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The question is, will he rejoin?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Probably, but we won't know about it.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah, he'll have to be low key as fuck.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

could always just join another forum


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

There was a girl in the pyp section that posted a picture of her and her dog and he was being a douche then she removed her picture "because too many guys were sending her pm's" I wonder if it has anything to do with that.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Who is "he" BULLY?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was talking about Blur

Just noticed my last rep message was from him


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL surprised people actually PM these chicks or supposed chicks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I pm loads of girls on here but I'm not a douche about it asking if they wanna see my shlong or anything like that.

There's actually some pretty fucking cool chicks on here.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

There is never girls on the internet lol at least from my experience.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Unless I am PMed, I will PM back.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

People are sad fucks on here when it comes to women members. When Hannah was around, my goodness, the legion chasing her pics and the David saga, my oh my. The Skittle obsession. The whole Lexie ordeal. LipsLikeMorphine etc.

There are the legit chicks on here, and then the doubtful ones.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

... I think I understand why you asked Stace to hold up that sign now


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL the skittle thing was crazy, can't lie, I did wonder about such a hot chick being a supposed GREAT poster in the other wrestling section.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BULLY said:


> ... I think I understand why you asked Stace to hold up that sign now


In time they all understand


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally, The Crimson has come back.... home!

:rock4


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey bro. Hows your fingers?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, how's it going?

Yeah, went through another surgery two weeks back and they're quite better off than. The doctors had adviced me to retire but I just can't stay away from here, if I'm gonna end up being handicapped then so be it. If I'm gonna die, I'm gonna die right here on Wrestling Forum. Wooooo! 

Nah I'm using a voice recognition keyboard now :flair2


lol u thot my fingers gone 4 real?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hey crimson. Hope you are ok man  


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson, welcome back!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah Crimson not at first but you been gone so long I thought maybe there was an element of truth to it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> Hey crimson. Hope you are ok man
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App





LuN™;13303761 said:


> Crimson, welcome back!


**dribbles an invisible basketball**

Thank you, thank you. :rock



BULLY said:


> Nah Crimson not at first but you been gone so long I thought maybe there was an element of truth to it.


Fooled ya, fooled ya, fooled ya :jericho



So what all did I miss? And btw how did this thread get unlocked?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Because it's legendary.

But yeah in all seriousness, *Seabs* re-opened it because Rants was getting infected with utter bullcrap posters, some even got banned from the section itself, one of them being *You_heard?/Danny 310*, along with *Apocalypto *and *HEELKris *I think.

*blur* also got permabanned.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I noticed Andrebaker started a trend of everyone bolding peoples usernames now

Not me though


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

It's fancy to use,

Should add copyright disclaimer to *BLACKANDRE* in every post I make like this from now on.



_© BLACKANDRE 2012_


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't really see the point in it but whatevs


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

blur got perma-banned? why?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> blur got perma-banned? why?


Being an idiot apparently. Haven't really been given a clear answer. 

Looked through his posts there wasn't anything over the top he was just trolling the WWE section a bit. But who doesn't do that


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The point is so that people who are skimming can see when they're being name dropped, *BULLY*.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

BLACKANDRE said:


> The point is so that people who are skimming can see when they're being name dropped, *BULLY*.


*BLACKANDRE* - setting trends since 19......FOREVER BITCHES!

:ex:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

BLACKANDRE said:


> The point is so that people who are skimming can see when they're being name dropped, *BULLY*.


Glad you bolded my name Andrebaker would have never noticed otherwise :troll

I don't skim posts personally, except for tl;dr's like Dualshock's.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

A lot of my posts are tl;dr efforts to be be fair, hence why I got into the habit of bolding usernames.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

there should've been some sort of a notification system on this forum which would notify us whenever we got quoted or mentioned, it would've made things easier.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I think that's been suggested in the suggestion and help section but that functionality hasn't been implemented because of V-Bulletin's stubbornness if I recall correctly.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

that function needs to be added.

just checked my farewell thread, loldiesel :lol and that 'Age Of Diesel' thread was quite entertaining too. what a fucking idiot he was, glad he got banned.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CRIMSON!!!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Glad you bolded my name Andrebaker would have never noticed otherwise :troll
> 
> I don't skim posts personally, except for tl;dr's like Dualshock's.


unk3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao NoyK copying something someone else came up with again. Totally unoriginal


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I've actually done this for a while (2008ish), mostly in online games' forums when I reported hackers, I bolded their IGNs in my threads/posts, and in my school projects where I bolded the important names and dates. But even if I didn't, how is a way of typing considered 'copying' at all 

I would understand if it was a signature for example, but typing? So by your logic, everyone on the internet who types in Bold is copying Seabs? Or everyone who bolds important parts of their posts is imitating Andre? Because that has been done for a _long_ time now, and if it's useful, why not use it?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

_*Stupid Internet*_


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™;13308385 said:


> there should've been some sort of a notification system on this forum which would notify us whenever we got quoted or mentioned, it would've made things easier.


can you do a shoot interview and tell us where you actually were for two weeks?

kayfabe is dead


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> can you do a shoot interview and tell us where you actually were for two weeks?
> 
> kayfabe is dead


LOL it was only 2 weeks?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah I'm sure it was longer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I feel like it has been longer, but I'm forever slipping anyways.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm slippin' I'm fallin' I can't get up


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

obby said:


> can you do a shoot interview and tell us where you actually were for two weeks?
> 
> kayfabe is dead


:edge

nah, lets keep kayfabe intact. lets just say i'm using a voice recognition keyboard now and my fingers are never gonna be as good as they once were. and no it wasn't just two weeks, i just had a surgery two weeks back so i'm sure its been a bit longer than that. 




swagger_ROCKS said:


> CRIMSON!!!


thank you :rock

and btw did you check this week's SD spoilers WAGG? 



Spoiler: spoiler



glad Swagger's back and it looks like he's in line for a decent push now. sounds good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crimson 3:16™;13347705 said:


> :edge
> 
> nah, lets keep kayfabe intact. lets just say i'm using a voice recognition keyboard now and my fingers are never gonna be as good as they once were. and no it wasn't just two weeks, i just had a surgery two weeks back so i'm sure its been a bit longer than that.
> 
> ...


 yeah, marked.

Edit: my bad lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Next time, use spoiler tags.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

oops, my bad


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I just found out some dark secrets about a pretty active user in this forum a la SNOWMAN style, but I don't want to share them out because I kinda like that user and I'm not a bad person 

And even though it's creepy as hell, it's nothing illegal...but still, ugh, thought he was straight.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Another gay member? Not possible, I am the only gay member here.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

considering this is a forum about men in trunks wrestling I seriously doubt you're the only one, dunk.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TehJerichoFan is also a gay male IIRC. Likes "hairybears". 

But yeah nothing wrong with being gay I guess, even though his... preferences in such are very unique (not talking about TehJerichoFan). But whatever, move on.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

welcome back Crimson. How them little fingers doing?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> TehJerichoFan is also a gay male IIRC. Likes "hairybears".
> 
> But yeah nothing wrong with being gay I guess, even though his... preferences in such are very unique (not talking about TehJerichoFan). But whatever, move on.


He's gay? I always thought he had a hard on for Lady Gaga. Oh wait, she has a penis :troll


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Lady gaga is a gay idol, like Madonna and Kylie Minogue


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> But yeah nothing wrong with being gay I guess, even though his... preferences in such are very unique (not talking about TehJerichoFan). But whatever, move on.


That's like laughing at a text and then not explaining it to anyone around you. :angry:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Comeback is a good word, man.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I found a slight exposure on a user as well, but they ended up getting banned so there was no point in doing it


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Didn't know that. I only heard 2 songs from her so yeah.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I found a slight exposure on a user as well, but they ended up getting banned so there was no point in doing it


Spill the beans. And sup Snake? i've been expecting you.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Curry, you had any prelims yet? If so, how have things went?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Comeback is a good word, man.


:bateman


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Finally REVOLVERSNAKE has come back .... home.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Froot said:


> Curry, you had any prelims yet? If so, how have things went?


Yeah, had Maths yesterday, was dire. Reckon I'll get about 30-35%. Bus Man tomorrow and Physics the day after so having to try and budget my time, Bus Man is losing out heavily so I'll have to rely on winging it, aiming for a B but doubt I'll manage it.

How about you? Did you manage to prepare for English inbetween the morons and the asinine?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah, Danny you are You heard.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you even know who I am, I wonder. :hmm:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Ah, Danny you are You heard.


Damn right. Went premium last month.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Do you even know who I am, I wonder. :hmm:


He should. You have that distinctive style in your Avy/Sig


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Do you even know who I am, I wonder. :hmm:


What happend to Bully's cocksucker?



Danny 310 said:


> Damn right. Went premium last month.


That's hip, man.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I managed to go over everything and overcome all odds and here we are. :cena2

Although I'm changing my username to something else when I can, and it will quite probably be my last barring Christmas changes.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm thinking of changing my avy/sig to my own picture just to troll everyone


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*cockslurper


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I Curry I said:


> Yeah, had Maths yesterday, was dire. Reckon I'll get about 30-35%. Bus Man tomorrow and Physics the day after so having to try and budget my time, Bus Man is losing out heavily so I'll have to rely on winging it, aiming for a B but doubt I'll manage it.
> 
> How about you? Did you manage to prepare for English inbetween the morons and the asinine?


Yesterday I had English, which was part froot and part disastrous. The reading went swell, not much I couldn't work with (I hope). The writing, however, was another story. For Int2 I was to write two essays on texts within an hour and a half, spending 45mins on each. But for the first text I was to write about, the three most common topics to discuss weren't available in the paper, meaning what I had revised the night before was dogshit. So I ended up wasting an hour scrambling down some poor attempt at a Bleacher Report article or something.

Had Computing today, which was great. Refer to comments made on English Reading for how.

But even then, it is a prelim, so there's always a second chance


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> What happend to Bully's cocksucker?
> 
> 
> 
> That's hip, man.


You can say that again. I now have a little gold sticker under my name.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'm thinking of changing my avy/sig to my own picture just to troll everyone


Do it. Someone will make a Rant about it, or cause some chatbox banter.

By the way RS, I am not changing my avatar in a long, LONG time, so don't even come at me with gimmick infringement.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The times they are a-changing.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, someone already made a rant about that ****** sig I had up. That was hilarious :troll


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Froot said:


> Yesterday I had English, which was part froot and part disastrous. The reading went swell, not much I couldn't work with (I hope). The writing, however, was another story. For Int2 I was to write two essays on texts within an hour and a half, spending 45mins on each. But for the first text I was to write about, the three most common topics to discuss weren't available in the paper, meaning what I had revised the night before was dogshit. So I ended up wasting an hour scrambling down some poor attempt at a Bleacher Report article or something.
> 
> Had Computing today, which was great. Refer to comments made on English Reading for how.
> 
> But even then, it is a prelim, so there's always a second chance


Wow, I was the oppostie last year, screwed my reading up but got 80% on the writing (Nailed 1984 and To His Coy Mistress, topics were helpful too). What texts are you doing? 

I've got my Computing next tuesday so I have a whole weekend to prepare, should do much better than last year (There needs to be a fingers crossed smily for this scenario)

I'm thinking that whole "second chance" is gonna be needed again. Finding revising bloody impossible (Hence my being on here) and my head goes to shit whenever I'm actually in the exam.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Yeah, someone already made a rant about that ****** sig I had up. That was hilarious :troll


Agreed. It made those posters look like dicks, too.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Some of those posters actually liked that gif and were green repping me for it

Was... weird


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

So, these two returns in such short time can only mean one thing -










The two man power trip is here.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY, check your rep


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Check yours, I already replied


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

It's funny cause' you actually interact quite a lot with him :lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

obby said:


> So, these two returns in such short time can only mean one thing -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Triple H is back?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Revolver's PSN ID = SteveAustinn

IT WAS FORESHADOWED, AND WE/I HAD NO IDEA

And my texts were "A View From The Bridge" for Drama, and "Brooklyn Cop" for Poetry.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I added him, too. He hasn't been on in 24 days, though.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Thinking about drinking beer at 8:52am lol.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought you were going to Rehab, Danny


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope i'm not. I'd rather just stop on my own. But I probably end up going. BULLY, would you just go or stop on your own?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That Austinn swag.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think meth is the kind of drug that you can quit on your own.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY, That's true to some extent. But when my dealer eventually runs out or go to jail, i'll stop.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY, one of the reason why i like it because it helps me get Pussy easier. I swear I could fuck till my balls hurt.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea, fucked up teeth brings ya to the pussy.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I brush my teeth, though lol. You will have to smoke it and not brush your teeth for you to have bum teeth.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

oh okay.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

sup son in law? :vince


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just noticed this thread is now in games/trivia. good to know.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Is Noyk a hacker?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> TehJerichoFan is also a gay male IIRC. Likes "hairybears".
> 
> But yeah nothing wrong with being gay I guess, even though his... preferences in such are very unique (not talking about TehJerichoFan). But whatever, move on.


Wtf? I always thought TehJerichoFan was a girl :-s 



RevolverSnake said:


> Finally REVOLVERSNAKE has come back .... home.


Missed you babe 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is Noyk a hacker?


He never found my naked pics.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

i was speaking to you RS, you son of a bitch :truth


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:vince2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunk20 said:


> Wtf? I always thought TehJerichoFan was a girl :-s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, he's gonna find my stash.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is Noyk a hacker?


Where did that come from? :shock


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That Bale avatar...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

It's mine, go away. :side:

I love it with all my being, made me feel happy and hyper inside when I first saw how cool it looks in my profile. I can hook you up with a cool Bale avatar when I get home if you'd like.


What is this anyway


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> It's mine, go away. :side:
> 
> I love it with all my being, made me feel happy and hyper inside when I first saw how cool it looks in my profile. I can hook you up with a cool Bale avatar when I get home if you'd like.
> 
> ...


This is god.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Baking my first sculpey model :mark: Let's fucking hope it doesn't crack.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds exciting with suspense.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LuN™ said:


> Where did that come from? :shock


You seem to know your shit about finding personal info, am I wrong? :side:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

oh boy


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

LuN = Looking up names


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Look I have had 3 major viruses in my time, so Noyk is making me nervous...:gun:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You mean to tell me you don't have a anti-virus? Better watch out.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You seem to know your shit about finding personal info, am I wrong? :side:


Maybe. :edge

But I'm too friendly to expose someone I'm cool with 

Just be careful with the stuff you are downloading with Emule, WAGG. *wink*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i turned off adblock so I could watch a Rumble stream on sunday

it was scary


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> i turned off adblock so I could watch a Rumble stream on sunday
> 
> it was scary


lol must have been internet explorer horrible.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dunk20 said:


> Wtf? I always thought TehJerichoFan was a girl :-s


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Yo, it's got to be 'cause I'm seasoned, haters give me them salty looks, Lowry's. 50 told me go ahead switch the style up, and if they hate then let them hate and watch the money pile up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


We can be Ebfs.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dunk20 said:


> We can be Ebfs.


Only if I get to bottom. :javy :hayden3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

that post meant nothing.


----------



## Burnie (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello. This thread seems fun!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sup Burnie


----------



## Burnie (Jan 31, 2013)

Feeling borky. Too borky to be exact.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

hey blur


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

c'mon now, your grey rep makes it too obvious. 

y so borky? :brock


----------



## Burnie (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm shook. 

You broke my pelvis.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey blur


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:vince2

gotta take dem surgeries then


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why did you get banned?


----------



## Burnie (Jan 31, 2013)

> Dear blur,
> 
> You have received a new private message at Wrestling Forum : WWE, TNA, ROH, Wrestling Videos, Women of Wrestling Forums from Seabs, entitled "You have received an infraction at Wrestling Forum : WWE, TNA, ROH, Wrestling Videos, Women of Wrestling Forums".
> 
> ...


Copy-pasted this off my email.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is that all


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Took a whole 2 days. Can't cunts just move on when banned?


----------



## Burnie (Jan 31, 2013)

I think so.
I'm gonna try to follow all the rules this time. 

I'd replace "moron" with "I do not agree with your opinion, mate." this time.


----------



## Burnie (Jan 31, 2013)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Took a whole 2 days. Can't cunts just move on when banned?


You are entitled to your opinion mate.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

DAT POLITENESS


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Burnie said:


> You are entitled to your opinion mate.


Thanks. Enjoy the new account whilst it lasts.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If boy wonder was number 2 then you have every right to call that fucking idiot a fucking idiot. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

There are more constructive ways of flaming someone when it needs to be done. If you've already been shitcanned for it before, don't be so stupid as to get done for it again. Simple.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> There are more constructive ways of flaming someone when it needs to be done. If you've already been shitcanned for it before, don't be so stupid as to get done for it again. Simple.


True. Hence why I stopped insulting people by rep and just put a full stop or :kenny instead. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Burnie (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah. I do agree with that. 

I did go too far on the insulting too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well you haven't done yourself any favours by rejoining like this


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ahoi


----------



## Burnie (Jan 31, 2013)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Well you haven't done yourself any favours by rejoining like this


If Seabs gives me another chance, yay. If not, bye.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Burnie (Jan 31, 2013)

Downloaded the show a few weeks ago. 

Didn't get a chance to see it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well TC mate, I think you're just about to get the chop.


----------



## Burnie (Jan 31, 2013)

Ciao.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

RIP Bernie Jan 31, 2013 - Jan 31, 2013


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Bloody 13ers


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Keep yourself low key the next time you rejoin.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well that was quick. I missed it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It was over in a blur.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

blink and you miss it


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Got clotheslined out of here quicker than Santino Marrella at the royal rumble


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

How did he get found out that easily? Lasting less than a day is pretty poor.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I Curry I said:


> How did he get found out that easily? Lasting less than a day is pretty poor.


Well his second post had BLUR written all over it, wasn't difficult to figure it out.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Divas can feel good to know that Blur lasted less then their matches.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Divas can feel good to know that Blur lasted less then their matches.


DIVAS AINT A PISS BREAK!!!!111


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well that sequence was funny as hell. :lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I cant wait for this week's Impact, shit's always amazing in the UK :mark:

Btw why was Jeff Hardy pulled out from that tour?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I Curry I said:


> How did he get found out that easily? Lasting less than a day is pretty poor.


He posted the email he got banning the account :lmao



BULLY said:


>


GOAT teams



> Btw why was Jeff Hardy pulled out of that tour?


Convicted felons cannot enter the United Kingdom


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Lost a bet Crimson?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff Hardy is a cunt.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Love finding out I did totally shit on my coursework when I thought I aced it :/


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rants is a friendly place now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Less time drinking during the week and more time studying then kiddo


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Less time drinking during the week and more time studying then kiddo


I barely drink now lol . But yeah looks like I need to do more studying. Need to read the feedback when I get home. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Lost a bet Crimson?


Nah, just for a change. Shawn's real sexy y'know.



BULLY said:


> Jeff Hardy is a cunt.


That was my exact opinion about him until now. Although he's still crappy on the mic, he has been impressive as the World Heavyweight Champion since the past few months. Just my opinion.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whats been impressive about it? The innner monologues? The fact he cant cut a promo to save his life? His predictable matches, where he does the same moves over and over? Or his cena style comebacks where he gets beaten for 20 minutes then comes back with a couple of moves?

We went from Bobby Roode, (goat tna reign) to aries (pretty fucking good to... him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He's a useless cunt but whilst a braindead cunt is in control of the company, he'll continue to be pushed and pushed and pushed to garner dem ratings and merch sales.

Only a matter of time before he goes off the wagon again.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

He has shown up on each and every pay per view TNA has produced. And he wasn't even high. :jeff

Predictable matches with same moves and overcoming the odds out of the blue? Well that's what top babyface champions are supposed do in their matches. Hogan did it, Austin did it, Rocky did it and now Cena does it. And btw the inner monologues aren't that bad either.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry to break the subject, need criticism (Just starting so I know it doesn't look close to being ok):










Would you bang? Can you recognize the character?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Courage! :mark:


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

The benefit of rep. I wonder how much of the people in here are like him. 

Get that green rep and think you are some tough guy on a forum :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you mad about it?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Are you mad about it?


:lol :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You should. :hayden


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Why? He's the ordinary loser who have spend a certain period of time at a single place and therefore thinks he owns shit and can say whatever he wants to most people.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm drunk as fuck.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

JOBBERS...THREAD.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BLACKANDRE said:


> JOBBERS...THREAD.


AKA Let's close a thread because there's some activity in it.

You people complain way too much about the minimal things. You are like the set of people who get a lot of thumbs down in a youtube video. I don't really care, but this place is getting boring as time passes. "OOOhhh but you are still here", YES I am still here, just because things are broken doesn't mean we can't try to fix it before it's too late. 

By the way, JOBBERS...THREAD... It's amazing. Killing your bandwich? Fuck you for complaining about every little thing. I don't like you anymore Whiteandre. You are shit.

PS: If you are reporting me for calling you shit (which you are) rules say I can do it here.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> AKA Let's close a thread because there's some activity in it.


You want attention? HELLO. What have you been drinking?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I edited my post. I chose not to like you from now on.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Serious question though, do you think you matter?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Not in the slightest.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Then you I advise you to look in a mirror and punch yourself in the face until you think you do. Because believe it or not, you do matter.  We all matter. What do you think you are? Grass? You matter. I like you :-D


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Then you I advise you to look in a mirror and punch yourself in the face until you think you do. Because believe it or not, you do matter.  We all matter. What do you think you are? Grass? You matter. I like you :-D


I thought you meant on here.

Obviously I matter in the real world.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

none of us matter

unk2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Stop with the 'real world' bullshit. I matter in the real world, so I should not matter in the fucking internet? (the place of all the retards?) Bitch please.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Stop with the 'real world' bullshit. I matter in the real world, so I should not matter in the fucking internet? (the place of all the retards?) Bitch please.


...because nothing really matters online? (Except for *Wagg* having dodgy pics found on his pc, that's serious)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nothing really matters here, yet we still like to come here everyday. I have my "real" friends on facebook. Why am I not there? I like you guys more. Hopeless romantic. It's about time you rep me Blackandre. I need to feel your love or I won't fucking sleep. If you don't rep me I will have erotic dreams about you in the "real world". 

I am so drunk, do you want to join me in my quest to find an orgasm? Let's trow a pokeball or... lick.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Erm, I've already repped you, can't do it again. No thanks to the other stuff, flattered but not interested.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm still trying work out why that rant was called "pigtails" when there was no mention of pigtails in the rant whatsover


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

To lure *Wagg* in. That way *Dunk* new that he was guaranteed at least one response.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, I think it worked. well done Dunk! whoever said you're an idiots no fool.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Quick question: how would you pluralise ":L"?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'm still trying work out why that rant was called "pigtails" when there was no mention of pigtails in the rant whatsover


That was the catch.



BLACKANDRE said:


> To lure *Wagg* in. That way *Dunk* new that he was guaranteed at least one response.


Leave Wagg alone. He is one of the members of this forum you don't want to lose. I don't know him him for granted, but I can say he is a really nice guy in 'real life' as you love to highlight. Love you *wAGG*



BULLY said:


> Oh yeah, I think it worked. well done Dunk! whoever said you're an idiots no fool.


Joke is on them, not me.



I Curry I said:


> Quick question: how would you pluralise ":L"?


Ells. jk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Wagg* knows that it's just banter between me and him, he just plays along with the joke.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm sorry but I'll take the jobbers thread to talk about something really serious to me now.






This song reminds me a lot of my mother. I miss her a lot, I would kill the whole city to have her back.

Sorry to be so sentimental now.

edit: drunk me, sorry.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lighten up! Let's all share stories.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Why Dunk, why?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm Rick Harrison, and this is my Pawn Shop. I work here with my old man, and my son, Big Hoss. Everything in here has a story and a price. One thing I've learned after 21 years - you never know WHAT is gonna come through that door.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I need to stop drinking.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Poop.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> I need to stop drinking.


Or maybe you need to stop posting when you're drunk


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Can anyone tell me in which City this was?


----------



## Batrachomyomachia (Feb 1, 2013)

I feel lucky that I can finally contact the rest of the Jobbers again, 

I am Whap Me Jungles, making his 12th (lost count by now) account in an attempt to return to this forum. I feel I was banned unfairly, as I was banned as a "rejoiner", but Headliner had already said he was fine with me sticking around. And even if he hadn't, I was only banned on that old account because I asked to take some time out from Rants. Not because I'd done anything wrong.

I have been well since you last saw me, and I'm trying to create a version of the PWA league on another forum. It's not catching on, but if I'm banned again, I think you could help with that. It's on GeneralForum's wrestling section.

It's been around a month since I last tried to return, because I couldn't contact Headliner and ask him to sort things out. I hope that making this will call the issue to the attention of some people. If I can find just one person who'll support me, that will help me.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm back 

And so is WMJ...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

MEKI!

Everyone is returning


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm telling you. The Jobbers thread bring people together.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I like your avy LUIS. I don't like anything about you Danny xoxo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> I'm telling you. The Jobbers thread bring people together.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

For god sake BULLY be a gentlemen....


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Fuck Seabs. Stupid power hungry bitch.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You know we should start a contest of "who will get banned next'


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess whap me jungles would be odds on favourite atm


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hopefully Danny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Haven't seen JT martin in a while.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Can anyone see my sig? 

Edit: UGH why does it have the white background


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I think he pretty much got driven out of the place


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Meki said:


> Can anyone see my sig?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I literally forgot about JT martin.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> Yeah I think he pretty much got driven out of the place


Sucks, and Zank.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Not really JT Martin was awful.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Guy was kissing Noyk's ass hard.


----------



## Batrachomyomachia (Feb 1, 2013)

So I haven't been banned yet?

Well, I'll stick to this section until I get mods' approval.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't remember any of that.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

WTF is up with your name


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, there he goes.


So many retired/endeavoured jobbers now that I look at the list.

- Zankman Jack
- SheamusO'Shawnessy
- JT Martin
- Whap Me Jungles
- Superior Quality
- Samantha



ehh, good times.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He really shouldn't have returned, just join another forum.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Next one on the banlist: *Danny 310*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

That was predictable.

Hisd name is "getreadytofly" in the other forum


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Wasn't that Sheamus' alt?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

honestly. I feel kinda bad for Whap Me Jungles. He seems like a nice kid.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

While we're talking about bans and leaving, how is Blue. still posting normally?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Meki said:


> Wasn't that Sheamus' alt?


Nah, that was Whap me Jungles'.

I still think both Sheamus, JT Martin, and Mystical have an alt somewhere around the forum, especially Sheamus.



I Curry I said:


> While we're talking about bans and leaving, how is Blue. still posting normally?


He changed his name. Since he's trying to change himself as well, I shall not reveal what it is.

Although it's not hard to find it out.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> He changed his name. Since he's trying to change himself as well, I shall not reveal what it is.
> 
> Although it's not hard to find it out.


I'd reveal what it is, but Imdrunk


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I Curry I is Whap Me Jungles.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Samantha was an enigma

Still not sure if she was a friend of his, his alt, a man or what the fuck she was


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

LuN™;13453801 said:


> He changed his name. Since he's trying to change himself as well, I shall not reveal what it is.
> 
> Although it's not hard to find it out.


I saw it the other day, don't think he's changed his avi or sig though, surprised he's trying to bounce back.

EDIT - Ok, I just checked and now the previous post makes sense. Still doing a good job hanging in there though.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I'd reveal what it is, but *Imdrunk*


Gotcha'


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice to see all jobbers together. 
Where is El Chapo?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Fuck off cunt.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mods should have changed his name to CUMSHOP!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol at Danny insulting other people.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> Fuck off cunt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> I'd reveal what it is, but Imdrunk


:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LuN™ said:


>


Dem muscles


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My trust in you is low, LuN. 49 percent. :agree:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> My trust in you is low, LuN. 49 percent. :agree:


What did I do? :shock


---

I should make a new version soon. And Bully should edit the OP just with one banner, and Dunk's pictures along with everything else after the text below the banner. Would look a little more professional. Something along the lines of "Here's some of the classic history of the JOBBERS"

like

[Banner]
[Original text]
[And here's some of the classic jobber moments and memories] (something like that)
[every other picture]


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I FEEL LEFT OUT


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You never quite estabalished yourself well enough Meki.

Shame


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Your hacker eyes are shifty.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


>


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I was never a jobber. Because i'm a champion.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


>


You should have kept that cat as your avy Danny it suited you better


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> You should have kept that cat as your avy Danny it suited you better


I see what you did there. Fuck you lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


>


I swear the rep bar is like a maxi pad. If it gets red the bitch is more bitchy


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> I should make a new version soon. And Bully should edit the OP just with one banner, and Dunk's pictures along with everything else after the text below the banner. Would look a little more professional. Something along the lines of "Here's some of the classic history of the JOBBERS"
> 
> like
> 
> ...


Need some feedback for this, especially from BULLY, if he wants to edit it. :kobe4


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I estabelished myself perfectly. EVERYONE LIKES ME....except for magic :side:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I like Meki


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> I swear the rep bar is like a maxi pad. If it gets red the bitch is more bitchy


And green rep is like green money. Who ever has the most think they're better than anyone.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol the only one here that cares about rep is you. If you weren't bitching about it 24/7 no one would care


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep, he's still not off the "meth"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you going to rehab or not?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Why you guys gotta put a ni99a on blast? I might or might not go. I haven't done it in a few weeks.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

He says no, no, no


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Danny 310 said:


> Why you guys gotta put a ni99a on blast? I might or might not go. I haven't done it in a few weeks.


Do you think you're an addict?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

So did she. And look what happened to her.

Take heed danny


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> He says no, no, no


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Do you think you're an addict?


I don't think I am. At least not anymore. I don't feel like doing it. I do feeling like smoking weed though, SWAG.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Danny 310 said:


> I don't think I am. At least not anymore. I don't feel like doing it. I do feeling like smoking weed though, SWAG.


Well if you can seriously stop, then that's good. Thought that shit was hard to knock off.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well if you can seriously stop, then that's good. Thought that shit was hard to knock off.


You damn right it is. It triggers a chemical in the brain that makes you extremely happy and makes everything pleasurable more than the average human. I can stop because i'm paranoid to do it now.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Drugs are bad, mekay


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Meki said:


> Drugs are bad, meki


..that's better


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

How about now?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol good one. Meki, If you're wanna get high just smoke weed. All the other shit will eventually catch up with you.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Danny 310 said:


> You damn right it is. It triggers a chemical in the brain that makes you extremely happy and makes everything pleasurable more than the average human. I can stop because i'm paranoid to do it now.


can that cause a seizure?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not doing drugs, ever.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> can that cause a seizure?


Of course it can. thankfully it never happened to me. You every got high before?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Meki said:


> I'm not doing drugs, ever.


:ti:


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Meki said:


> I'm not doing drugs, ever.


Good. You know what's up. Be a good young man.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Is that a 'lol you are so doing drugs' or a 'lol you're such a mong for not doing drugs'


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Heard it all before


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Danny 310 said:


> Of course it can. thankfully it never happened to me. You every got high before?


Nah, a lot of old buddies did thou, and some peeps I chill with. Most people I meet smoke weed, most of the time it's the first question they ask.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

When I was 14 I swore to never smoke weed. But at 15 I was smoking weed before school and tripped out in class. Good times.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Meki said:


> Is that a 'lol you are so doing drugs' or a 'lol you're such a mong for not doing drugs'



the former.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nah, a lot of old buddies did thou, and some peeps I chill with. Most people I meet smoke weed, most of the time it's the first question they ask.


Wow. I can't even wrap my head around that. Don't you ever get curious?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

yeah probably weed or something like that. But not metch and that shit


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Danny 310 said:


> When I was 14 I swore to never smoke weed. But at 15 I was smoking weed before school and tripped out in class. Good times.


:lmao that happen to a friend of mine back in high school. He was lucky that we weren't really doing anything in class that day, I think the teacher was talking to students about there assignments and we were just messing around till she was done. This ni**a was spaced the hell out.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao that happen to a friend of mine back in high school. He was lucky that we weren't really doing anything in class that day, I think the teacher was talking to students about there assignments and we were just messing around till she was done. This ni**a was spaced the hell out.


:lmao when you're high in class it's nearly impossible to make eye contact with the teacher otherwise you'll laugh your ass off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that's not true at all. I've gone to plenty of classes high and can control myself. HISTORY is so fascinating when I'm high and this isn't American history either, it's the incredibly boring and lackluster history of CANADA.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Showtime said:


> that's not true at all. I've gone to plenty of classes high and can control myself. HISTORY is so fascinating when I'm high and this isn't American history either, it's the incredibly boring and lackluster history of CANADA.


At the time I was barely smoking so I couldn't really maintain the high so it was all that more enjoyable. Were you smoking that good shit or some mediocre shit?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol, I live in British Columbia man. we are known for our weed and have some of the best in the world.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This dude literally walked up to the teacher's desk and just stood there for a bit because he thought she called him, pure lolz. 

Some dude I was working with at Staples said he was completely tripping out the first time he did it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats cracka lackin?

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Deandre Cole said:


> Whats cracka lackin?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> Whats cracka lackin?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


Did you see that guy that called you out in the suggestions and help section?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Showtime said:


> lol, I live in British Columbia man. we are known for our weed and have some of the best in the world.


We have something in common. Cali also has the best weed ever.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> We have something in common. Cali also has the best weed ever.


G-13


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> G-13


I'm surprised you know about that. It's one of the best shit.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Did you see that guy that called you out in the suggestions and help section?


Naw. Who was it and what he say?

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> Naw. Who was it and what he say?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


Can't remember it's not there anymore.

Guess it got moved to the dumpster


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't get your sig. What's interesting about it?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The "meet me in rants" sign. unk2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> The "meet me in rants" sign. unk2


Oh shit! who did that? That is interesting.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The Lady Killer I think.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice. MEET ME IN RANTS! I love that catchphrase. Lady Killer, you're alright man


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I bet there's people watching on tv wondering what the hell it means lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol i'm sure it left people scratching there heads. Thats the beauty of it..


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sick sig


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh yeah. The Lady Killer said she was going to a Smackdown event.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*he


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

She told me she was a girl. Unless she was trolling me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He's definately a man.

Possibly.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He was trolling you


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What man would want a lady killed? lol.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> What man would want a lady killed? lol.


The Lady Killer


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> The Lady Killer


Clearly lol.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:OO


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Danny 310 said:


> What man would want a lady killed? lol.


TLK would.










































Anally.


--



Sup Shi, been a long time since the last time you came here!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw I'm all up for your idea about editing the opening post NoyK. (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Btw I'm all up for your idea about editing the opening post NoyK. (Y)


Alright, when/if BULLY approves I'll get to it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fine with me. Just pm it to me when you're done. (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Aight', I'll get to it soon, just trying to resize my Lesnar sig, will take 5 minutes. Should I use the old NWO image, or something else? Hmm I'll see what I can find.


Edit. That will have to do. Alright I'm going to make the new Jobbers OP, give me a good 20 minutes.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I better be included in that shit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Took longer, I had to go out buy some groceries. It's done now anyway. 

Just quote this post and copy paste it in the OP except these two paragraphs of course.












































*The Jobbers Thread - What is it?*


This for the 11ers and 12ers to post in. Or anyone else for that matter.

Feel free to post about whatever you wish, basically, the most off topic stuff you can think of without getting warned for spamming, or red repped for making crappy rants. 

Summing it up, all the bullshit goes here.









*Now here's some classic moments from the biggest and most controversial thread in this forum:*















*BULLY*








*RevolverSnake*








*Gandhi*

















_Drawings by:_ *Dunk20*



*
------------------------------------------*



































_Images made by:_ *LuN™*




*
------------------------------------------*





*Also, a moment of silence in the memory of the jobbers who have fallen or are gone. *











​


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I used most of it, except for the blurb at the start.

Kept the original


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck I accidentally deleted the smilies I had stored in there


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

All good, most of them are officially added now anyway


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I was gonna find good quotes from this thread until I realised I don't really want to sift through 21,000 posts


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Awesome shit LUIS


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

So I actually got around to watching this famous TLC match with the Shield.

I can understand what made it so enjoyable, what with the stiffness of some of the moves and the non-stop action in and out of the ring. But with that being said, I wouldn't call it a "match" necessarily, rather a Summer of 2010-esque beatdown, that just happened to involve tables, ladders and chairs. 

Although I found the constant stream of spots to be quite fun, there was just a feeling of disorientation in the pacing. There was never a moment where things could just slow down and sink in; allow the performers to display some form of emotion towards the events that were conspiring around them.

Not only that, but the fact that all the spots were so many and near-between, meant that after a while, they just seemed to lose their magic, and almost became like common wrestling moves. I never thought I'd see the day where there were actually _too many_ spots in a TLC match.

Though none of this is to say the match is by any means bad, or mediocre. But I don't think it was worthy as a Match of the Year contender. Frankly, I'd put Punk vs. Jericho at the top in terms of last year.

So yeah. There's that.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

April 2010? Weren't you a '12er


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rejoiner.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, but rejoiners don't have their joindates changed


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Merged accounts.

Just a rare case. ¯\_(ಠ_ಠ)_/¯


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Does that mean Froot isn't a jobber anymore?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Merged accounts?

I don't understand.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Froot's a rejoiner? Lol


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/195626-knapman22.html this is his old account


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I was gonna find good quotes from this thread until I realised I don't really want to sift through 21,000 posts


People with milestone posts should be credited, largely because I got 20k :


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Biography: Internet whore, psn whore :skip


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Meki said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/195626-knapman22.html this is his old account


Lol he was a troll. Damn.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why was he banned?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

So the mods let him keep his account?

I thought rejoining was a bannable offence.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

obby said:


> So the mods let him keep his account?
> 
> I thought rejoining was a bannable offence.


Some people get swept under the rug.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He was originally banned for being a rebel with certain posts he made even thou peeps were giving him fair warning. I think it resulted in a perma ban, but then I guess he talked it out with Liner, and now is on good terms.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

the celebrities thread is closed?










Happy Birthday Farah Fawcett!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wasn't a new one made?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Keep one thing in mind if you choose to look through my old posts: I'm 13/14 and extremely thick.

Can't even look through it. I usually give up cringing at just 5 or 6 posts.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I had a look. Was pretty embarrasing but nothing worse than I see in the WWE section on a daily basis


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, 75% of the posters in the Wrestling Section are worse


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Meki said:


> Yeah, 75% of the posters in the Wrestling Section are worse


What's with the random % people like using? There is always good and bad posters. Nothing groundbreaking really.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> What's with the random % people like using? There is always good and bad posters. Nothing groundbreaking really.


You are just mad because 85% of the members dislike you. 

Just kidding


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> You are just mad because 85% of the members dislike you.
> 
> Just kidding


I'mma try to increase my work rate to reach that 95% by the end of the year.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

There are always good and bad posters.....and most of them are bad.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The good posters in the WWE sections stand out so much because they are so few and far between

^^creepy as fuck sig


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BO DALLAS IS SO GREAT 8*D


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Las Bodal is a shitty freak.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't really see the ugliness factor all that much in him. His hair's just a bit weird. Other than that, he has a pretty adorable smile.

He strikes me as a simple kind of man.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Just found jobbers again, never knew it was back up 

Buggering question I had no place to ask and took to long to make a rant about him, so:
Choc Lesnar, that dumbass with the 80 crap posts per day 2013er blueprint, dafuq was wrong with him and why got he humbled before I finally found the time to collect his crap and compile it to my first major rant? And was he a topic in rants or here before?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

kregnaz said:


> Just found jobbers again, never knew it was back up
> 
> Buggering question I had no place to ask and took to long to make a rant about him, so:
> Choc Lesnar, that dumbass with the 80 crap posts per day 2013er blueprint, dafuq was wrong with him and why got he humbled before I finally found the time to collect his crap and compile it to my first major rant? And was he a topic in rants or here before?


I seen his name come up in rants before but a rant wasn't made on him.

He was a douche though.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bo Dallas looks like vomit.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Beyonce was the only interesting part about the Superbowl. Actually, that was the only part of the Superbowl I tuned into.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She was looking hawt alright.

I'll even look past the subpar lip synching.

Dem legs :mark:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't even follow American Football but I get caught up in Superbowl hype every year for some reason.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I marked out when I saw the Destiny Child reunion.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Activity is at a stand still in this thread.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm still not premium :batista3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Neither am I :-(


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Premium is for bitches.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Premium is where it's at, yo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Shit, I thought I was going to die yesterday  (I might be exaggerating a bit here)

Got food poisoning, ate some leftovers my aunt had when I visited her, didn't know they were there for like a week. 
Felt like WW2 was inside my stomach, fuck.


Anyway, how y'all doing?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Look at these non-premium jobbers :torres

(in all seriousness premium is pretty awesome)


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

This thread should be renamed to 'the jabronis thread'


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dat sig lol. We the premium master race.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> This thread should be renamed to 'the jabronis thread'


I wish a ni**a would. :kanye


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I can't believe I only have 381 posts. I should really get out of rants :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, that's what happens when you only post in sections with the post count off, and in the chatbox. I bet there is quite a bit of people who have a post count as high as pyro, if it weren't for post count being off in certain sections.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Nah Pyro's untouchable on that department. FUCKING 70,000 posts


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

ho boy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

maybe?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is Karla about to get raped?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nah, yo. I came across pictures thou the other day of what might have looked like a sex tape. So I have been doing some googling, and haven't had any luck as of yet.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Karla isn't a pornstar


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

No. She was just a model.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok that explains it lol. When you find it let me know. You seen the game yesterday?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Meki said:


> Karla isn't a pornstar


Top sig.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nah, yo. I came across pictures thou the other day of what might have looked like a sex tape. So I have been doing some googling, and haven't had any luck as of yet.


Did you search in the underage category, bro? Surely, that would've given you more hits. 

She looks good in that rotation with the guy tho. Hope I ain't too much of a PAEDO for saying that. ique2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nah, I just type in stupid key words and nothing shows up.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Could be some random TV show or something like that tbh, doesn't have to be a porno.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Could be some random TV show or something like that tbh, doesn't have to be a porno.


I gave up thou anyways.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

#NeverGiveUp

But its ok bro. I'm watching this right now, hope it makes up for it.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xa...t-on-tape-ros_sexy?search_algo=2#.URC8mqU81Ro


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol remember that movie.

Edit: I will just have to deal with classics. Ignore everything on the suggestions side.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xr73bc_karla-spice-micro-bikini_sexy#.URC-r6XoQpo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Boat trip. 

Roselyn throughout the movie is (Y)

I was all like


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Boat trip.
> 
> Roselyn throughout the movie is (Y)
> 
> I was all like


love Boat Trip. Funny as fuck




























:steebiej


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:datass


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> love Boat Trip. Funny as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Top sig.


Thanks


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

That banana enjoyed the fuck out of the scene.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

What's your fav cartoon character ever? I will try to had him/her to my collection 










I'm addicted to this now.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ren and stimpy


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Ren and stimpy


Already done! They are disgustingly cute xD


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn that was quick.

Pics


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Damn that was quick.
> 
> Pics


They were one of the firsts to be made, that's why I didn't use colored sculpey (will paint them once I get money to buy acrylics)


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

When I was a kid it was the Biker Mice from Mars since they were so fucking badass, I was also particularly fond of Earthworm Jim 

As an adult though it's Roger from American Dad


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I remember biker mice that show was badass indeed.

Only remember Earthworm jim from the video game, don't think I ever saw the cartoon.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

All about Zilly


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys. I am fucking banned from the Rants section and banned from The TTT thread. Imagine that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You got banned from from TTT as well? LOL


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah for basically no reason. I never even posted in that thread. GODOFCUNT insulted me and naturally I defended myself and fucking Seabs banned me for attention. Am I that much of a shit poster, BULLY? damn.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

yes you are


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Danny 310 said:


> Hey guys. I am fucking banned from the Rants section and banned from The TTT thread. Imagine that.


Rants is the shittiest place on the whole site anyway. People craving for attention in there like crazy. 

Yeah, I'll spend hours on exposing random people on the internet for their bullshit to evaluate myself as some kind of a cool guy to fit in. Or maybe I should show how ignorant I am on certain topics or just type the most random bullshit that crosses my mind. 

I mean.. how fucking cool is that? 

LOL


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

rants is the only reason i still visit this forum


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Rants is the shittiest place on the whole site anyway. People craving for attention in there like crazy.
> 
> Yeah, I'll spend hours on exposing random people on the internet for their bullshit to evaluate myself as some kind of a cool guy to fit in. Or maybe I should show how ignorant I am on certain topics or just type the most random bullshit that crosses my mind.
> 
> ...


I have to agree, that's why I am not that active there anymore. They complain about how people take shit over seriously, yet they are the ones who doing so. It's ridiculous the amount of extreme moderation that the rant section has. More moderated than the other sections if you ask me. Banning people from there just because they don't like them? Yeah, right.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

you won't get banned if you don't act like a mong.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Rants is the shittiest place on the whole site anyway. People craving for attention in there like crazy.
> 
> Yeah, I'll spend hours on exposing random people on the internet for their bullshit to evaluate myself as some kind of a cool guy to fit in. Or maybe I should show how ignorant I am on certain topics or just type the most random bullshit that crosses my mind.
> 
> ...


I just like it because there is basically no rules. How fucking cool is that? But your post make sense, though.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Meki said:


> you won't get banned if you don't act like a mong.


I'm unbanned! I don't know a good thing until it gets taken away.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

No rules, but you got banned lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

BULLY said:


> No rules, but you got banned lol


It seems like it was personal more than anything.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Meki said:


> you won't get banned if you don't act like a mong.


That's stupid in so many ways. Let "mongs" be. If there are no "mongs" to argue with then the rants section is the Games & Trivia v2. All need to be all fucking friendly with eachother and god forbid if you dislike someone that is considered the greatest fucking member of all time! 

Now it's all about licking ass and trying to show that you "don't take things way to seriously" because people will point it out at any chance given. And poor OP, if he is not a liked member! People really need to put GREAT effort in order to keep a rant open. It's the most important section of ALL in the regulars opinion, even though they don't acknowledge it. How cool of them.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunk20. I fucking love you, man.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

nah man you just take it too seriously




































:troll


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

"The more you point out someone else's flaws, the more you emphasize your own..."


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You're very philosphical today Dunk


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

He certainly is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr Magoo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Danny 310 you need to learn how to do the JAWB brother. If you get banned from a certain section, take it like a man and move on instead of bitching and complaining. You gotta be on that CM Punk 2010 level shit where he was on that PPV losing streak and then came back in 11, grabbed the mic and buttphucked the company into oblivion. Show the mods that you that hunger, desire and FIYAH to keep coming back for more. You gotta sizzle like raw steak on a hot skillet.

I got banned from the WoW section for making a couple of troll comments but I moved on and didn't complain. Now I gotta log out just to see what kinda BABES are being posted in there and I've to refrain myself from talking about those sick, twisted thoughts that go in my brain. Everytime a BABE is posted somewhere else or ITT like Roselyn, the things I would do to her are not something I can say without being banned period.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I feel you, yo. He's taking his anger out on the wrong peeps. Going at GOD OF CUNT will get him nowhere, so he needs to take on the KING FISH straight up, and only the KING FISH.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I feel you, yo. He's taking his anger out on the wrong peeps. Going at GOD OF CUNT will get him nowhere, so he needs to take on the KING FISH straight up, and only the KING FISH.


Seabs?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Who is the KING FISH bro?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Seabs, pretty much.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

If he wants his death wish coming true, then sure he can go after him. :lelbron


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I never said he stood a chance :rock4


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Odds on him pulling a Hurricane over :rock4 type upset?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Unless Clique is gonna pull an Austin and run in :whiteknight his ass...Nah


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't see Clique doing a run in. He'll be busy analyzing the match and letting us know how COMPELLING it is. How about GOD OF CUNT does a run in and we get a :russo swerve and he pulls one out for DANNY?

Check your rep btw and RATE / 10.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Whats he pulling out?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I live for DEM swerves

As for the rep. :agree::agree::agree::agree: 10/10


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seabs is a big fish, but Headliner is the shark in the pond.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Seabs is a big fish, but *Headliner* is the shark in the pond.


Danny don't want none of that for sure.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

WAGG, what is your fav Drake line?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao Drake. AKA the cure for insomnia.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah man, would have to listen back. Had a cool verse on the Digital girl track imo.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

obby said:


> :lmao Drake. AKA the cure for insomnia.


"I know that showin' emotion don't ever mean I'm a pussy
Know that I don't make music for .....s who don't get pussy
So those are the ones I count on to diss me or overlook me"

:drake2


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I just came across that Two Girls One Cup video today on Whatsapp. :mcgee1


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Seabs and Headliner might both be admins but I think it's Seabs tHAt wears the pants in the relationship

IYKWIM


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I just came across that Two Girls One Cup video today on Whatsapp. :mcgee1


You kept watching, admit it. 8*D


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I just came across that Two Girls One Cup video today on Whatsapp. :mcgee1


Tbf I'd rather watch that than some wrestling. That video contains less shit than a 3MB promo for example. ique2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> "I know that showin' emotion don't ever mean I'm a pussy
> Know that I don't make music for .....s who don't get pussy
> So those are the ones I count on to diss me or overlook me"
> 
> :drake2


said Drake while falling asleep mid song


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lord Knows is a pretty good track tbf. Its different than the rest of the tracks on Take Care too where it seems like he's trying to form a cross between Rap/RnB. 

I get the feeling you don't fuck with any of Drake's shit tho. 

I liked So Far Gone and Take Care, not really a fan of Thank Me Later where he went more mainstream.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'll give Drake this - Take Care is a truly beautiful track, even if it is from two artists I despise.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> You kept watching, admit it. 8*D


:kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

barney stinson sucks :kurt


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

That was not random at all


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

well, this is a thread for random shit isn't it?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Barney has gone soft in the past few seasons tbh


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Woah, the jobbers thread in page 2 of games & trivia. How the mighty have fallen


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Because they're posting off-topic in the Stupid Posts Thread/Tony 316 Thread. I could make some bullshit rant, that's just barely within the threshold that Seabs accepts, and it would probably descend into a similar fate.

And now that nobody's bitching about it being closed anymore, plus the fact above that nobody's posting in it anymore, moving this thread into another section did absolutely fuck all.

You wanna post something completely off-topic or random? Go into one of the most-replied to threads and post it there. It simply doesn't matter. Nothing at all matters at this point.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

saw this posted in the chatbox.

I loled.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao wow


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Meki said:


> well, this is a thread for random shit isn't it?


You only hate him because some users you like to kiss ass too already mentioned it too. So you are probably just saying that "random" shit because you got it out of the chat box.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> You only hate him because some users you like to kiss ass too already mentioned it too. So you are probably just saying that "random" shit because you got it out of the chat box.


Nah, his comment was directed towards my new sig if I'm not wrong. And what's wrong with you guys? The last time I checked you two were buddies, right?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So jobbers how's it going? Haven't posted down here in a while.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> You only hate him because some users you like to kiss ass too already mentioned it too. So you are probably just saying that "random" shit because you got it out of the chat box.


That's not true. At all. I don't even know who the posters you're talking about are. And how the fuck would you know what happens in the chatbox....

Someone's cranky

edit: oh hey andy


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm boopin', Andy. How is yourself?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

unk3 I can't shake the name 'Andy' can I?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> unk3 I can't shake the name 'Andy' can I?


Deal with it mate, I'll never shake my first username as well. Hopefully when I get my next (and quite possibly final) name change, I'll succeed. :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's wrong with 'Andy'


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

LuN™ said:


> Deal with it mate, I'll never shake my first username as well. Hopefully when I get my next (and quite possibly final) name change, I'll succeed. :side:


You'll always be lil' ol' NoyK



BULLY said:


> What's wrong with 'Andy'


He wants to lessen the Buzz around Woody :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Deal with it mate, I'll never shake my first username as well. Hopefully when I get my next (and quite possibly final) name change, I'll succeed. :side:


hey Bully's cocksluper.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Jenna Marble's in the new epic rap battle of history clip duncan


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wouldn't chance my name.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

@Peep *First* username. Not good at math are you rton




Meki said:


> Jenna Marble's in the new epic rap battle of history clip duncan


There's a new ERB!? How did I miss it!?

:mark:


Edit: There's nothing, screw you Meki


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

There *is* a new one actually. Wasn't lying.

Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Why is Meki ruining my life?

:talk


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It's a gift


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> @Peep *First* username. Not good at math are you rton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is mean cocksluper I am hurt  wish I never remember it was reopened. 

Meki is right it is an awesome rap battle check it out guys


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Meki, I'm going to shove a cactus down your throat, it's the 3rd time I got Rick Astley'd today


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Check your user cp fella, there legitimately is a new ERB


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

3rd :lmao? Btw just the one for me. Anyway here is the real video


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

How did I miss it?

Thanks Meki 


And yes Peep, 3rd. Just today. Don't ask :no:


Edit: Meh, this one was a bit off in my opinion. Maybe it was the beat, I don't know.

When the hell are they making Superman vs Goku!?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think that was just a superbattle thing on another site. Watched the video and the end made sense. On the name thing I am still called peep but whatever my current name is more of a jokey thing anyway. I know what name I want but it is spoiler of GOT so have to wait a while for the TV series to catch up :side:. I would go for Jaime Lannister but then people would think I am copying Pyro.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I once got 30+ likes for Morgan Freeman vs Samuel L Jackson 8*D


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I got 50 something for Goku vs Superman, and still nothing


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Jenna marbles is fucking hot


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

New music!!!!


"I Say Freestyle"

http://www.sendspace.com/file/f32lp4


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> New music!!!!
> 
> 
> "I Say Freestyle"
> ...


:mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

"Whip Out"

http://www.sendspace.com/file/gxd92n


"Watch Me Do This Shit"

http://www.sendspace.com/file/owcviu


"Unreleased 2010 Freestyle"

http://www.sendspace.com/file/9200io


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

your raps are actually quite good, one question though.

Why don't you upload your vids to youtube?


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Better than 99 percent of the shit on the market tbh. e.g. lil wayne wiz khalifa


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Didn't Lil Wayne quit?...

Not sure though


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I dunno. Hopefully though, he was garbage


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

"fresh off the jet sharper than gillette"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I dunno wagg but you saying jack swagger is better than punk on the mic c'mon man


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ti amo più di ogni altra cosa


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Ti amo più di ogni altra cosa


awww thanks babe


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Meki said:


> your raps are actually quite good, one question though.
> 
> Why don't you upload your vids to youtube?


We used to upload random videos years ago but everytime we planned a real 1, somebody would go to jail.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> I dunno wagg but you saying jack swagger is better than punk on the mic c'mon man


I'm a Swagger mark and know Swagger is decent on the mic, but LOL I was just working the hardcore indy marks. Only people on that list I can say can at least keep up with Punk, is Jericho, Cena, and to a degree, Wade, maybe.

Rock isn't what he used to be, but he's still pretty damn epic on the mic.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm a Swagger mark and know Swagger is decent on the mic, but LOL I was just working the hardcore indy marks. Only people on that list I can say can at least keep up with Punk, is Jericho, Cena, and to a degree, Wade, maybe.
> 
> Rock isn't what he used to be, but he's still pretty damn epic on the mic.


I had a feeling you were just ' working da marks' but I just had to make sure.

Well jericho has a case sure, he's quite amazing. as for cena and barrett nah. barrett is too one dimensional in his promos, and cena lacks intensity. your opinion though.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This thread just isn't the same anymore.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That Jericho is something special. Dude still puts on classics.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Crimson 3:16&#153;;13907234 said:


> This thread just isn't the same anymore.


Agreed don't know why


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just doesn't have that unique flow of posts anymore.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That Jericho is something special. Dude still puts on classics.


He doesn't have that unique flow of moves anymore


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd fuck the life out of Robin Meade.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> awww thanks babe


:sandow


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


> He doesn't have that unique flow of moves anymore


Still one of the best at countering moves.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Just found a Zankman Jack post. Went to his profile.

Last Activity: Today :hmm:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Somebody just got hit by a car outside my building.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> Somebody just got hit by a car outside my building.


Damn.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

That's the main thing I hate about city life, rush hour.


Everybody in a hurry. I don't know how dude got hit but he still alive. Lady told me a pick up truck hit him and left the scene.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

So...this is the fabled Jobbers thread?

@Deandre
Damn, hope it's not serious and yes at Robin Meade.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How the fuck do you get hit by a truck and still be alive?

lucky bastard. I guess it wasn't travelling very fast.

Yeah I live in the city too. Traffic accidents are about as common as bad haircuts here.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I wonder how the hell did he get hit period.

Had to be his fault, crossing when the red hand is shown.


Funniest shit, me & my homeboy was riding to Prince George County and some Mexican dude on a bike got hit by a car. Did some damage, as the back of his head was leaking. He would not stay down on the ground and kept trying to get on his fucked up bike and leave. The people that hit him stayed and kept trying to tell him lay down till the ambulance came. My homeboy said it's probably because he was an illegal.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*What the hell is going on in Rants? So much bullshit.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I dunno it just got awful all of a sudden


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> I wonder how the hell did he get hit period.
> 
> Had to be his fault, crossing when the red hand is shown.
> 
> ...


The drivers are so bad here that even walking on the footpath is a dangerous exercise. 

And I'll tell you who the worst drivers on the road are - taxi drivers. The absolute dirt worst.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:ti


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Gucci gonna corrupt young Justin aka Shawty Mane even more than Lil Twist and that other ****** already have.


But, I'd like to hear the song.


Which reminds me....TRAP GOD 2 DROPS IN 13 MINUTES!!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

ROCK HATE THREADS. ROCK HATE THREADS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

At least the threads expose the worst Rock marks.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


>


:bosh NICKI is a FREAK.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol at that tweet.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

You wouldn't bang?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Although she has THOSE boobs and DAT ass. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't (if she was just a girl I knew). Her face and facial expressions are pretty disgusting. And she and I have a total different interpretation of music too


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

After you're done screwing, Nicki would probably spit in your face, beat the living shit out of your pork and beans, and head stomp you into a coma. While leaving, she'll look at your crumpled carcass, blow a kiss and say "call me".


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

SpookshowTony said:


> After you're done screwing, Nicki would probably spit in your face, beat the living shit out of your pork and beans, and head stomp you into a coma. While leaving, she'll look at your crumpled carcass, blow a kiss and say "call me".


Uhm, is this considered weird. I thought it was normal? Happens everytime.

I need to see a psychologist :side:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Meki said:


> Uhm, is this considered weird. I thought it was normal? Happens everytime.
> 
> I need to see a psychologist :side:



Do you cry? If you do, then it's weird.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't. I enjoy every second of it


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

(Y) You're good. Just hide the kitchen knives.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

But I just got my new set 










I have to hide them now?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Except the boning knife. You'll need that...:kurt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

:hayden3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> You wouldn't bang?


Would bang furiously bro, no denying that.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

That Megan Fox gif is nice, but she's too skinny and has that "android" look to her like she's artificial.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Like Kelly?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That's true. Fox ruined her face with all the surgeries tbh. She looked better (more natural) before that. 

Just got done with a chem test, regretting doing it because if I didn't go, I would've got the same mark either way.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

MEGAN FOX IS HAWT

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, she looked good in transformers.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Megan is GOAT.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Megan Fox?










Would destroy.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

She was fine as fuck in that 05-09 period. Still great tho.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

Kewl thread.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

If you think liking pokemon is weird ahah I made about 20 sculpts to far of cartoon characters and they are all for personal collection purposes. Foreverakid!

Meg is without glasses because I need to find a thinner wire, they are all so small


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Meg without glasses just isn't meg dunk  . They are all awesome though


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Meki said:


> Meg without glasses just isn't meg dunk  . They are all awesome though


I know! But the wire circles I have are too thick and looks wrong on her. she stands for about 6 cms and I tried to take circles from keychains but it looks wrong, so she'll have to wait till I get a better thing to make the glasses out of.

Thank you Meki, in a week or so I'll take a "group" picture of them all.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Those mini sculptures are really cool. You have talent Dunk.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Dunk hates me


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't know  He just embraced the HATE all of the sudden


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmmm...Maybe something happened that caused him to embrace the hate?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

And what could that be?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't know. Ask him.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wtf? Why would I hate you? Just because we may not see eye to eye on some subjects doesn't mean I dislike you man. :lmao


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It's too late. You've broken my heart already 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*_hugs Meki_*

Nothing will ever hurt you again. I promise.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> “I want to clear the air about my involvement with WWE Superstar John Cena. Although I am a huge fan of John Cena and his great moves in the ring, he has never used them on me personally. I’ve been a fan of wrestling since I was a kid, but the closest I’ve ever been to John Cena was in the audience at Monday Night Raw. This is just an internet rumor with no merit. I wish him the best of luck and do not wish to cause any conflict in his marriage.”


:cena3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

> Although I am a huge fan of John Cena and his great moves in the ring, he has never used them on me personally.


Seems legit.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Pity.

Should have AA-ed her through a glass table.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

John Cena and great moves in the same sentence? :delrio


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

^^Is that the stuff I've been hearing about Cena? The porn chick he fucked or some shit?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, she seems like a nice person through that quote, John probably paid her thou...

:cena3

Or the 2 testicle shuffle...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

And the 5 finger shuffle...


Edit: @Bros - Nice Lita pic


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Meki, here's Meg with glasses being a creep in the background in hope to have lesbian sex with Hayley


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you done a South Park one yet Dunk?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Have you done a South Park one yet Dunk?












So far, the smallest of the collection. I want to do Beavis and Butthead too :lmao


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

what the fuck? I've never seen so few members online


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

heelkris don't be a moron.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> heelkris don't be a moron.


He can't be anything else.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Those are so cool dunk. DO A BATMAN ONE :mark:


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Is this guy the stupidest mark in here?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

One of the stupidest.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

today looks to be incredibly boring since all the friends are out of town.

looks like i get to watch a shit ton of wrestling.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Is this guy the stupidest mark in here?


lol, what was your comment? Pretty sure he's just trolling btw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He just disagreed with whatever you said.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Pity.
> 
> Should have AA-ed her through a glass table.


Would pay to see that. Okay, to be honest, I'd enjoy the 20 minutes she'd kick the shit out of him and would just switch the channel as soon as SuperCena kicked in :lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Lets go Cena! :cena2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

All Star Game or Elimination Chamber?

Decisions, decisions.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't know shit about the all star game, so I'd watch EC


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello.

:cena2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

VINT said:


> Hello.
> 
> :cena2


Fuck off, ******.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello VINT, how are you


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

He a rejoiner.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

who is he?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Blur?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Probably not. Blur already rejoined.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't say for sure but I find it ironic that he knows anything about the jobber thread.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hows that ironic?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Ironic isn't the right word here. His behaviour is suspicious though :hmm:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I used the wrong word.

I meant...actually, I did mean suspicious.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

A thread that has over 20,000 posts in it is bound to stand out to anyone.

I mean it is possible that he is a rejoiner, but IDK


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

It just makes me curious how in less than 5 days, he pops up.

Is there a required post count to post in this section?

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nah. the 50 post minimum is only for rants.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

TBH I was lurking around the forums cuz I was tired of the WWE Sections, filled with stupid posts, and I noticed this thread which is like a off-topic discussion thread so I said why not post in it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Agree on the WWE section point.

But I still got my eye on you.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

A "user cleansing" would be sufficient enough to make the WWE section better. Too many dead horses beaten into oblivion.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Who's the new jabroni already in the red?*


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> Agree on the WWE section point.
> 
> But I still got my eye on you.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cole, what did you think of Crime Mob?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Jack Swagger



*HIS NEW THEME :mark:*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, after watching EC, I need to clean up my keyboard.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The anger in the ppv thread is hilarious. However, that shit will stream into the already infested WWE section. Might check out the TNA thread this Thursday just to get an idea what the atmosphere is like.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SpookshowTony said:


> The anger in the ppv thread is hilarious. However, that shit will stream into the already infested WWE section. Might check out the TNA thread this Thursday just to get an idea what the atmosphere is like.


That's just a recurring phenomenon on this forum. It was particularly intense when Cena won the Royal Rumble. People were wishing death on him. 

Imagine the meltdowns once Cena wins at Wrestlemania.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, this type of stuff pretty much goes down every PPV whenever some booking decision they don't like happens. #StillRealToMe

Fair criticism is fine but some people are way too over the top in the way they express themselves.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, I went through that thread too. You can be upset but not "we gave you the heist money to hold and you blew it on hookers" pissed. Take a step back people. 

The forum will crash and burn when Cena wins. Literally there will be flames and smoke billowing from computer screens.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Funny thing is I don't why people bitch when the results are so predictable and everyone can see them coming from a galaxy away. 

You know the result but you still have a meltdown? That's like no showing a test and raging when it says you got a 0 on it.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

@Bros
:lol @ no showing test

They think they know better, like what's a better direction the company should be taking.
This forum is weird. No one can just enjoy what they're watching, they have to be anal about every minute thing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL at the test post. 

It's all apart of the the way fandom works. People are really opinionated on here.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, some people need to chill out tho.

WAGG, have you checked out Liza Del Sierra's work? (NSFW) Would love to put some nuts on that French Vanilla IF YA SMELL WHAT IM COOKIN


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Actually, no. She has a hell of a body from what I am seeing right now. Just waiting for her to turn around. (Y)


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I was pretty shocked to know she was French, thought for sure she was a Latina. :datass is (Y) for sure.

How do you feel about Swagger's chances at WM btw? I think he needs to get some heat on him because his crowd reactions have been pretty mild. Good thing they have 7 weeks for the build.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cole, what did you think of Crime Mob?


I'm late.


I only liked "Knuck If You Buck".


One of the dudes in the group was a pedophile. Princess was bad as hell and had a track with Fabo from D4L I used to like back in like 05-06.

Diamond, I don't care much for her music but I always thought she was cute. She looks awkward now with that ridiculously fat ass Scrappy bought for her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I was pretty shocked to know she was French, thought for sure she was a Latina. :datass is (Y) for sure.
> 
> How do you feel about Swagger's chances at WM btw? I think he needs to get some heat on him because his crowd reactions have been pretty mild. Good thing they have 7 weeks for the build.


Damn, thought she was a Latina for sure as well. Looks hella great. 

As for Swagger, I think things will pick up fast for him considering the direction this gimmick is going in and how behind the crowd is with at this point. Rio's reaction at EC was very nice.



Deandre Cole said:


> I'm late.
> 
> 
> I only liked "Knuck If You Buck".
> ...


Shit, never knew about the pedo thing. Really liked Knuck if you Buck as well.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably because of :datass. Not sure if there's many French girls with a back like DAT out there. 

I hope you're right about his crowd support. I didn't mind him winning because the storyline between him and Rio has potential + its a fresh feud. Would've been better than Orton/Rio best of 50 series.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Shit, never knew about the pedo thing. Really liked Knuck if you Buck as well.


I found a story on it.


I got it off a forum but the original source was Vibe Magazine back in December of 2006.




> According to a statement from a Warner Bros. publicist, Crime Mob member Killa C is no longer a part of the Atlanta rap group.
> 
> Killa C, real name Chris Henderson, 20, pled guilty to charges of child molestation in May of 2005, stemming from a December 2000 incident involving his then six-year-old brother. He was sentenced to five years probation, but failed to register as a sex offender.
> 
> ...



I misquoted, as I always thought it was just a rape (as I never bothered to look much into it) but turns out he molested his little brother.












(He's the one in the green hat).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, his lil bro...some weird shit.

@BOD Never expected this direction, but I think they have something more planned for it. 

I knew a girl who spoke French very well with a nice ass if that counts. :lol


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Jump the bandwagon before its too late guys, join Cenation now and you won't be the one melting down on April 7th. :cena2


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll be the one watching people's meltdowns regardless the bandwagon jumping of this supposed "Cenation".

Odd that Deandre repped me for stating what Boygirl posted in the ppv thread.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Had to spread rep.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What about "Swaggernation"? :swagger


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Population: WAGG, Heelkris


.........


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd rather mark for Swagger than Cena tbh.

Though that's not really saying a lot


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not watching this PPV, but I read the full results.

Watch this video, and imagine they're talking about WWE's current status, instead of Sonic '06, for the first 45 seconds. It's one of the most depressingly fitting things I've ever heard.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pretty much sums it up.

The ppv wasn't quite as bad as I thought it was gonna be. The quality of wrestling was pretty good barring the main event. Results didn't really go my way, but I wasn't really expecting them to.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/691002-hitomi-kitamura.html

Lol at people liking this girl with a face of a 6 year old.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Butter face.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Deandre Cole said:


> Had to spread rep.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App



Ah gotcha. 


Her face screams "Chris Hansen".


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Striker said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/691002-hitomi-kitamura.html
> 
> Lol at people liking this girl with a face of a 6 year old.


My fellow wise man, thou shan't listen to such bewildering comments made by geeks with pencil necks. I feel thy pain and wish those members to seek enlightenment from one Abraham Lincoln. One must acknowledge, for that lady may not have a face resembling that of a 6 year old but that of an 8 year old to the severe joy of one swagger_ROCKS.

/ABE LINCOLN


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

VAMPIRE HUNTER


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kinda hard to gauge asians ages they may look 12 but you find out that they're actually 34.

Nonetheless I need a woman to actually look like a woman, not a middle schooler.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

(Y)

I don't need to be looking over my shoulder when I'm out with her and I don't need to shave like a motherfucker to keep my presence on the DL.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Can't believe they let The Shield go over the team of Superbuds

Guess there is still light in tunnel, eh?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Striker said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/691002-hitomi-kitamura.html
> 
> Lol at people liking this girl with a face of a 6 year old.


Yeah Asians can look real youthful, it's crazy.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah Asians can look real youthful, it's crazy.


Photoshop - Blessing or Curse?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

kregnaz said:


> Photoshop - Blessing or Curse?


lol personally speaking thou, I've seen a bit of youthful Asians around here.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Tianna Ta is one of my fav Asians. Dirdy Birdy too (in my sig) because of DAT flexibility. 











Some others but a couple of them look mixed.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jobbers prepeare yourselves for :rock vs :cena2 at Wrestlemania.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Been prepared ever since last year bro but was in a state of denial for a couple of months where you convince yourself its not happening but in the back of your mind you still know its going down.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Been prepared ever since last year bro but was in a state of denial for a couple of months where you convince yourself its not happening but in the back of your mind you still know its going down.


What sucks is this past year has gone by so quickly. The fact Wrestlemania is right around the corner is crazy. I want to be excited, but WWE are giving us shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> What sucks is this past year has gone by so quickly. The fact Wrestlemania is right around the corner is crazy. I want to be excited, but WWE are giving us shit.


They always find a way to make you interested last minute anyway.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> They always find a way to make you interested last minute anyway.


I'm sure you're fucking interested.

:swagger


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hell yeah, haters can hate all they want.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't mind Swagger. But he wasn't my ideal guy to win. Still though if Orton won I would have lost a bet so I marked when he rolled up Orton.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Swagger/Del.Rio has the potential to be decent.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This year wouldn't have gone by so fast if it wasn't so predictable. Rock announcing his RR shot pretty much jammed everyone and the booking into a straight line of fuckery. Only thing that was a bit unpredictable was the Punk/Ryback HIAC. Now, heading into WM, they have a lot of talent to work with but are again going down the most predictable route. Just hope we can get a decent build from these 7 weeks.

WAGG you still think Cena is turning heel at WM? Better chance of :swagger walking out as the champ tbh.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Annoyingly I'll end up ordering WM most likely.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh hell NAW. Rematchmania is getting streamed brother.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> This year wouldn't have gone by so fast if it wasn't so predictable. Rock announcing his RR shot pretty much jammed everyone and the booking into a straight line of fuckery. Only thing that was a bit unpredictable was the Punk/Ryback HIAC. Now, heading into WM, they have a lot of talent to work with but are again going down the most predictable route. Just hope we can get a decent build from these 7 weeks.
> 
> WAGG you still think Cena is turning heel at WM? Better chance of :swagger walking out as the champ tbh.


lol at the dick sucking threads, but yeah, Cena gone turn heel. Swagger ain't walking out champ, Vince loves Rio way too damn much.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

> but yeah, Cena gone turn heel


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Then who would be the top face on Raw? 

Ryback lol?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Cena gonna beat Rock clean, where the fuck do you input that heel turn?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just turn Punk back into a face. :agree:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't think it'll happen tbh. Cena gonna win the title in typical style and we're all gonna break stuff in anger.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

@Banksy
That gif is disturbing.

I can't wait for the anger that will unfold the night of and after Wrestlemania. I agree with what Smoke said, things will be broken. The damage Cena will cause will be in the millions.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I actually prefer Cena with the title than The rock at this point. 

I hate them both, but at least cena can wrestle a half decent match and at least attends the shows


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd rather have Lorena Bobbit mess with my junk then have that smug bastard on my screen.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He has such a punchable face.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can see it all now. #CutforWWE shall trend worldwide, whilst others will film themselves jamming remote controls up their asses.

Internet forums r srs bizness.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> He has such a punchable face.



He has that "yeah I fucked your girl and wiped my dick with your favourite jersey" punchable face.


@TJF
There will be attempts of firebombing TVs.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Cena winning the WWE title at WM versus Rock?

First comes the anger and disappointment

Later crawls calmness and acceptance

Thought surely Cena is gonna get booed out of the building.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You can make a valid argument for Cena being a heel right now when you think about it.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

That's how I see him.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cenas been a heel since about 2006


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

An 'anti'villain'.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

A "gets the mute treatment" anti-villain.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

My reaction to Cena winning










followed by


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

And people bitch heels are booked weak

Look at ma' boy

:cena2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Does that make the 'Cenation' kids the smarks because they're cheering the heel? :argh:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rock/cena is meant to be face vs face but it's heel vs heel


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Rock ain't no heel.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol smarky Cena fans.

How's the Rock a heel?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

if cenas a heel then so's the rock. They both tell the same corny jokes pander to the audience the same if anything the rocks worse now. He's become unbearable. He's also getting booed


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

SpookshowTony said:


> Lol smarky Cena fans.
> 
> How's the Rock a heel?


We're the marks!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rock is most certainly a heel after last night. At least to Punk marks.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Am I only the only one who enjoyed that crackhead promo?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

if cenas a heel so's the rock. He's doing the same corny jokes, pandering, awful promos etc. He's unbearable at this point. He's actually worse. He's getting booed too


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Am I only the only one who enjoyed that crackhead promo?


Why does everyone from the wwe section always start a sentence with "am I the only one"


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> We're the marks!


Feed Me More! Feed Me More! (I honestly feel disgusted typing that)

@Bully
It doesn't bother me that the Rock's corny. He's been corny before, but I agree it's Cena-esque. 

@TJF
Of course the Punk marks see the Rock as a heel, the wrestler they hold on a pedestal lost.

@Smoke
I thought it was okay.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What crackhead promo?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The one in Nashville before EC.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I skip all THA RACKS promos now so I'm not really sure


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

That crackhead promo was completely out of touch, something you'd expect from Cena.

Excuse me, but I'm not from Nashville and I don't give a flying fuck about crackheads.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope they do something good in the Summer this year, considering Wrestlemania isn't looking to be great.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I listen until I groan at something abysmal. I missed the infamous "Twinkle Tits".


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The 'Twinkle Tits' thing was Cena-like.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It saddens me because I used to really like the rock in 98-99 with his 800 dollar shirts and 700 dollar shoes


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I still like him, but it really doesn't bother me that he's not what he once was. Move forward people.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

He also said something about Heyman's penis, but I don't remember what he specifically said. Whatever it was, it wasn't funny.



SpookshowTony said:


> The one in Nashville before EC.





BULLY said:


> I skip all THA RACKS promos now so I'm not really sure


Ah.

I must have tuned it out because I was bored like a motherfucker. I might listen to something else when I lose interest.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Was that concert the same night as Twinkle Tits? I missed it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, it was.

I did laugh when he sang that Eric Clapton song to Vickie, though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The only part of the concert I enjoyed was when he was making fun of Vickie Guerrero


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Vickie. Making that paper. Anyone watching tonight?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I will watch it tomorrow. Don't have the premium channels that air it and I cba to deal with shit streams. Not worth the stress.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll d/l it on xwt after it airs


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SpookshowTony said:


> Vickie. Making that paper. Anyone watching tonight?


For sure.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not so sure myself. It's been such a blah day. Doesn't help that I slept it away too.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll probably watch it. I might not pay attention to it, because I'll be too busy laughing at the comments in the discussion thread.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Let's hope the commentary isn't as terrible.

Oh who am I kidding?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

God bless those people in the discussion thread.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'll probably watch it. I might not pay attention to it, because I'll be too busy laughing at the comments in the discussion thread.


The live comments usually end up being more entertaining than the shows themselves. You should have been here earlier for the 'special announcement' by WWE.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Discussion thread moves too fast for me. By the time I post something it's already gone up 5 pages


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Discussion thread moves too fast for me. By the time I post something it's already gone up 5 pages



That's the only thing I don't like about it, especially if someone comments on your post.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Streaming that shit for sure since I have nothing better to do. Would watch it on TV but the 15 min delay here is lame and its better online because of the discussion thread.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Live threads are like the flushing of a toilet.

You can't see shit.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll probably end up watching due to boredom and only if I'm on the forum.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you two switched to the 25 posts per page option? 

Its not as bad that way.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't understand why anybody wouldn't tbh.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Have you two switched to the 25 posts per page option?
> 
> Its not as bad that way.



Is is aimed at me? I do have the 25 posts per page option.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, I was just making sure because it took me awhile to switch over since I never checked the options section out.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay. Though what Bully said is true, once you post the game of catch up begins.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Y'all ready to see Rock do a marching parade spectacle tonight? :lol

(even I think I'm going to cringe with this)*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

25 posts is annoying in a way. A lot of scrolling down to get to the last post.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I find it better than having dozens of pages and a handful of posts per page.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Let's hope the commentary isn't as terrible.
> 
> Oh who am I kidding?


God, I miss Matt Striker on commentary.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JBL is the best.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I just like all heel commentators. Hell, I thought Cole was awesome as a heel commentator.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay. What the hell happened? Once more.

Never liked Cole and he was insufferable as a heel.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Cole? I guess he was better as a heel. Still awful though.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I get the feeling I'm the only user that uses the 20 posts per page option. It just seems alot more organised to navigate and pick out posts, and doesn't really sacrifice a whole lot in terms of page content for speed.

Of course, that's unless you've got really good internet, in which case, none of this should phase you, bar the aforementioned navigation.

To be honest, I think it'd be cool to have an option where the whole thread was just opened in one window, so everything would be right there in front of you, and potentially save a bit of future loading time.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

How did the JAWB squad like RAW?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Crowd killed the show for me tbh. But it was OK some good matches and promos


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Didn't watch, but I saw the new belt. Not terrible, but not good though. Still prefer the winged eagle.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SpookshowTony said:


> Didn't watch, but I saw the new belt. Not terrible, but not good though. Still prefer the winged eagle.


http://shop.wwe.com/WWE-Championshi...lor&start=1&cgid=shop-wwe-products-titlebelts

I like the way it looks here rather than the way I saw it on RAW. The WWE logo is really big and the blank spaces should be filled with more detail.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

^^That looks better.

I see they're clowning you in the stupid posts thread about the Victorious girls.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

heh, yeah, it does. 

I don't really watch the show much, I've seen a couple of eps and thought they were funny. I just think Ariana is the best looking one on the show.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Ariana, Liz Gillies and Daniella Monet.

Didn't watch the final season. Stopped being interesting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I have three younger sisters, so that's the only reason I watch the show from time to time. I don't really know which season I'm watching or which ep, or how old it is.

Believe it or not, these shows can get a decent laugh out of you, I remember when they copied TMZ, thought that was jokes. lol


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Ah, okay. It's an okay show, but they kind of bounce around with random humor.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The belt on the shop site looks 10x better than the garbage it was on Raw


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Much, much better. From the pictures in the discussion thread, it looked too...glittery. Possibly the lighting caused that.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> Ariana, Liz Gillies and Daniella Monet.
> 
> Didn't watch the final season. Stopped being interesting.


Victoria Justice is pretty fine too imo.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

She's cute but too skinny.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, can def put some weight on. Really pretty face tho.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Really like the specs pic. Wouldn't mind if she was always like that on camera.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, its got that sexy librarian vibe to it. Females with glasses are attractive tbh.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

:agree: (Y)

I was on IMDB and it said today's her B-Day. I know she's gonna be party rocking all day.


Edit: It was yesterday. IMDB hasn't changed it yet. My bad.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't mind thin girls tbh. She has a very classy look to her. 



Spoiler


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Cute


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That pic seems a bit weird to me, a little artificial feel to it because of the brightness.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

You know what's artificial? That new Kaitlyn pic. Jesus. That Victoria pic is nice though.

About the thin girls comment, I don't want to see ribs. I understand if you're naturally like that, but to me it's not what I see as looking good. Trying to word this nicely.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Link to the Kaitlyn pic? Haven't checked it out. 

I agree that overly thin gets a bit awkward like Angelina Love around 2010-12.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Angelina Love's body just seemed like it withering for some reason, just didn't look right in that sense for me.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I think she has put more weight on recently, not sure tho. That and the fake breasts didn't really fit in well with her body and made her look incredibly disproportionate. It would be like having those big ass rims on a smart car.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

http://i47.tinypic.com/2ir6hia.png

Fuck that took forever. It was in the EC ppv thread.


Angelina Love needs a sandwich. Badly.

I'm interested in watching TNA this week, how's the TNA thread?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, saw that in the chatbox, looks evident that she did work to her face. The TNA thread is alright imo.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

How old is she, 25/26? Not fucking necessary.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh, that pic is strange. 

Not sure about the TNA thread since I rarely check it out. Don't really follow TNA much.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I want to get back into TNA, but I missed so much shit last year. Stopped watching in...I want to say last February.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

There's the whole Brooke/Hulk/Bully angle. Not sure about much else. 

TNA did get praise for the bulk of 2012 tho.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, the fuller lips isn't needed, Just looked back on her Celeste days, and face looks just fine.



Spoiler















They're starting to milk Bobby Roode and Double A as a tag team, when they had like the best short lived feud of 2012. Roode's title reign was great.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

@Swagg
That's a nice yet scary pic. Don't know what's driving her to that.

@Bros
Don't they have that Aces and Eights thing I've been hearing about?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard about that but not sure what's really going on in the storyline tho. People in the WWE section are always comparing them to the Shield so I guess its similar.

Yo WAGG, is that Kaitlyn vid with the anonymous cam legit?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Shit, I didn't see the bottom half of your post Swagger. I was liking that feud with Roode/Storm. Double A's main eventing? Hmm, interesting...

That Hogan/Brook/Bully thing seems like brutal TV viewing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that was one of the cam vids was ripped from one of Kaitlyn's earlier modelling vids. All the other chicks aren't whoever was mentioned in the title of the vid.

Sorry, another edit if you catch it: Aries just stopped being in the main event recently when he lost to Hardy for a second time. And yeah, I was looking forward to James finally getting his title back at BFG.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, I figured if you're trying to get back into the product, it probably wasn't the best idea to let you know about _that_ angle. :lol

EDIT: WAGG, that's what I was thinking too. The others were Maxine and AJ, those two girls in the vid didn't really look like them a whole lot.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Aside from that angle, at least the matches will be sufficient enough, right? RIGHT?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SpookshowTony said:


> Aside from that angle, at least the matches will be sufficient enough, right? RIGHT?


imo, yeah, for the most part, can't promise for every show thou.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

As long as I get matches with some time given to them, I'll be fine.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL my sister has always hated my faves. She only likes Orton and Cody. Just told her about what happened to Swagger and her response "...Yeah, you know, he just looks like he should be back in high school...He's growing up now, and just looks like a child". Not even gonna get into what she says about Punk and Sheamus.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

WAGG please don't off yourself.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I like Swagger, current gimmick doesn't float my boat, but he's decent in the ring. Most of the hate is the Angle comparisons people attached to him and his lack of presence. Let me guess about Punk and Sheamus:

-"What's up with the neo-nazi junkie?"
- Ooh, he needs some colour"

So Double A's not in the main event? Damn, was kind of getting into him before my sabbatical. Anything interesting with the rest of the roster?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

More than 99% of the women love Orton, not surprising. 

WAGG still gets to see Rock live which is his biggest dream besides meeting Karla and passing out on the spot so its all good.

Not really sure whats gonna happen to Swagger anyway.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

He is getting fired. He is a fucking moron. Never should have got pushed in the first place and he does something like that :kenny. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you lovin it?

I'm just hoping Henry gets his push instead. He should have won the chamber in the first place imo


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I honestly don't give a fuck about Swagger, but I want Zeb to ally himself with someone. The gimmick is good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> WAGG please don't off yourself.


It's not serious. 



SpookshowTony said:


> I like Swagger, current gimmick doesn't float my boat, but he's decent in the ring. Most of the hate is the Angle comparisons people attached to him and his lack of presence. Let me guess about Punk and Sheamus:
> 
> -"What's up with the neo-nazi junkie?"
> - Ooh, he needs some colour"
> ...


Thinks Punk looks like a bum, and Sheamus just looks like a goof because of the color and hair, and the way he talks.



BrosOfDestruction said:


> More than 99% of the women love Orton, not surprising.
> 
> WAGG still gets to see Rock live which is his biggest dream besides meeting Karla and passing out on the spot so its all good.
> 
> Not really sure whats gonna happen to Swagger anyway.


Mania will still be BOSS with or without Swagger imo. The minority on this forum shouldn't really influence people's interest in it. Seeing Rock is great, and any star for that matter. As for Swagger, he fucked up bad, and not sure why, but people on here love dirt so it's normal for them to be acting the way they're acting in that thread. I'm not hoping for him to get it real bad, but WWE shouldn't turn a blind eye to this in anyway.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Am I missing something? What happened with Swagger?


Edit: Oh. Yeah pretty fucking stupid of him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Are you lovin it?
> 
> I'm just hoping Henry gets his push instead. He should have won the chamber in the first place imo


Sort of. Not how I wanted it to happen but I am glad the title match will change most likely. Hopefully it is henry


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Spook, he got arrested for DUI and had possession of weed. 

Its basically the same as RVD's case back in 06 and he lost both his titles immediately and got suspended for 30 days which is why I think Swagger isn't getting fired but at the same time Swagger isn't exactly the same caliber of commodity as RVD was and this is WM season where the E is getting the most publicity so a situation like this can bite Swagger in the ass pretty bad.

@WAGG, you're probably right. Seeing WM is a great experience in itself. How're you traveling btw?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nothing wrong with getting high but to do it when getting a push and then to drive which could endanger someone's live shows how thick he is. Give his gimmick to someone who will not fuck up the push and is better in the ring. Swagger at this point will become the biggest jobber in wwe or be let go. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, the DUI is big. RVD only had weed on him and he still got it pretty bad. 

I wonder whats gonna happen to Zeb tho. He was doing pretty good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

After reading a quote in terms of offenses from that thread, Swagg ain't looking good right now. Still puzzles me why he would do something like this at a time like this. :no:

@BOD road trip.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Gonna take you like 8 hours or something right?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Picked a shit 'Mania to go to unfortunately for you.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Picked a shit 'Mania to go to unfortunately for you.


Rather this one than 27 tbh. Still too early to decide whether it will be bad or not.

@BOD Last time I did a road trip, it was to NY, and it was about 9 to 10 hours, I think, so around there, maybe.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't feel excited for Wreslemania as I should tbh.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Never been to a show, how's the atmosphere?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Me and my parents planned one to NYC and the rough estimate was 8 hours (I'm in Sauga which should be about the same as Brampton). Maybe its a couple of extra hours for Jersey. 

The thing thats lame is they're treating this as a bit of a filler WM and saving the big matches for next year with Taker/Cena and Brock/Rock likely to happen. WM shouldn't ever be treated as filler considering nearly all the PPVs are treated as filler to begin with. They didn't do for WM 19/20 when they stacked the card with Rock/Austin, Angle/Lesnar, Hogan/Vince, HBK/Y2J and had big matches next year as well.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Lol at Swagger.

Dammit, I was really enjoying his push.*


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Will Jack Swagger go probably down as the biggest idiot in pro wrestling history? what he did is like winning the lottery and then tearing up the lottery ticket


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

WINS ELIMINATIN CHAMBER AND GETS TO MAIN EVENT WRESTLEMANIA










DUI AND CAUGHT WITH WEED


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Those fucking gifs. :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

You'll like this Spook:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Kind of funny. While brief, footage of the one of the towers going down was unnecessary.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Meh, I didn't make it.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I know. I've seen them everywhere in the WWE section including the gifs, but I never clicked on them.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

If you go to the official video for 'Because I Got High' the top two comments are about Jack Swagger. :lol


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Holy shit, you're right. :lmao

"Jack Swagger's new theme"
"Jack Swagger sent me here" 
:lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, I guess we can say Swagger will finally be able to get a crowd reaction now.

ique2


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

:swagger Really? That meanth tho much to me


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Job squad


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Not much brother. Just studying and browsing the interwebz.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

New smiley. Whaddya think


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty legit and I don't.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I lift air sometimes, so yeah I'm pretty much a big deal. BTW BULLY check this russian guy out


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I lift big chicks off of me. That's about it.













:kurt :bully


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Spook, didn't know you were the type that's into them big chicks.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Not too big that they're a mass of flesh, more in the chubby territory. Tits gotta be bigger than the stomach though.
To quote Big Pun "I regulate every shade of the ass".


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Are there people in here from Europe who have ordered T-Shirts from WWEShop?

I want to order something, but if it's too expensive, I'd rather pass on it.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Are there people in here from Europe who have ordered T-Shirts from WWEShop?
> 
> I want to order something, but if it's too expensive, I'd rather pass on it.


I live in England and have a ordered a few things from there and shipping isn't too expensive.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I want a new avatar, but I don't know what of. This is a problem of immense proportions.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

@Asenath
Maddox?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It is the start of the Brickie era.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Also the puppy eyed d-bag era. :jordan













:hayden2


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Raging Eboue said:


> I live in England and have a ordered a few things from there and shipping isn't too expensive.


Good 2 know.

T.HANKS!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jobbers thread on second page?

BLASPHEMY!*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, too many shitty games being introduced to this page.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*... I was actually thinking about creating a "Rate the band/singer above you" thread. 

Sike. :side:*


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Perhaps people rather BS around in rants than this thread or TTT.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Rants kinda sucks right now. Someone should post a new thread. I would but I'm feeling too lazy right now


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Maybe one on this Icon guy. His posts are mind numbing. He'll probably laugh it off and say Rock's the GOAT.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

A few guys in the chatbox wanted me to make a cunt thread part 2. not sure if I can be assed though.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Laughed a lot the first time, would mark for a sequel.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

That was a pretty okay thread, but the word kind of got old quickly.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Shut up cunt.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Nevermind


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Bully, do you have a degree in anything besides "Shut the Hell up when I'm talking to you!"? I thought of that myself. feel free to use it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

shut up cunt.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Flame Wars Episode V: The Cunt strikes back?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Obi Wan Cuntobi, you're my only hope.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

SpookshowTony said:


> That was a pretty okay thread, but the word kind of got old quickly.





BULLY said:


> Shut up cunt.





SpookshowTony said:


> Nevermind


DESTROYED :lol

Should choose a rant topic fast Bully, section is pretty dead right now.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

obby said:


> DESTROYED :lol
> 
> Should choose a rant topic fast Bully, section is pretty dead right now.



Not really, I Sin Cara'd my post.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

SPAM 










 True nerds create their own toys xD


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow that's really good.

How about sonic?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Crash Bandicoot would be awesome :


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, you're good at this.
Have you thought about doing that for a career or you just want to do that for fun?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I love you all


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunk. How you feeling today?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dat avatar. Nostalgia. 

It's the oldest one I remember, back when I made my Rants debut :lol

And yes, I used this font as well.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh cool The Miz. An even bigger ****** than Randy Orton. My first avy/sig set was admittedly pretty awful. Some lame ass Daniel Bryan shit.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

My first avy was a premium members avy which I just copied the url of and used it.

LIVIN' THE THUGLIFE YO


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Earliest avvy of mines was back when I considered Justin Gabriel to be the most underrated guy on the roster, in mid-2010:










Super obnoxious by my standards today.

LIVIN THE 10ER LIFE YO


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fucking hell, why do I keep watching the Eddie Guerrero tribute show?

:batista3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

VIVA LA RASA


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Much better avy, BULLY (Y)

Previous one was way too fast, thought it said "Meet Me In Pants" the first time I glanced it.*

_(that would fit the current sig, but... yeah nevermind)_


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

What's skybs?

And why do you change your username all the time. You're becoming Trouble Trouble/Deandre Cole/ Sho' Nuff/.. :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Only changed it twice dammit, why does everyone keep pressuring me 
There's people who had like 5 name changes in a couple of years, this one is my last barring Christmas changes too.

And Skybs is just a name I use a lot in online games. Better than my previous one, since it meant "penis" in punjabi. :kobe7*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *Only changed it twice dammit, why does everyone keep pressuring me
> There's people who had like 5 name changes in a couple of years, this one is my last barring Christmas changes too.
> 
> And Skybs is just a name I use a lot in online games. Better than my previous one, since it meant "penis" in punjabi. :kobe7*


How appropriate 8*D

You should have changed it to lun slurper 8*D 8*D


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Skybs, do you want to have sex with me? I'm now single.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hook up with TehJerichoFan :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Meki's single

j/k he's jailbait :Hutz


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not single 

Edit: Hey I average a post a day! :hb


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Skybs, do you want to have sex with me? I'm now single.


*Lets put it this way, if I manage to create a clone of myself, you can have it all for yourself. 

And I have no laboratory.*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Recent 8 minute rap I recorded.


http://www.sendspace.com/file/rsd08z


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TED DIBIASE FUCKING WON AT A HOUSE SHOW

AND THE CROWD WAS CHANTING FOR HIM

:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> TED DIBIASE FUCKING WON AT A HOUSE SHOW
> 
> AND THE CROWD WAS CHANTING FOR HIM
> 
> :mark:


LOL doubt it was many.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Random post, but I really think I might have low latent inhibition.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Striker said:


> Random post, but I really think I might have low latent inhibition.


I'm not sure what that means


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.mdblogger.com/2011/01/what-is-low-latent-inhibition-find-out.html?m=1


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Choke2Death just admitted to me he likes choking on cocks.

Loser, I don't need your personal sex fantasies about your dad so go flood someone else.

Piece of shit ;>


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

http://inciswf.com/1332235315120.swf


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL

Tosh just mentioned a website for people with a fetish of jacking off to homosexual ponies.

Hmm.....

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> http://inciswf.com/1332235315120.swf


*YOU MOTHERFUCKING PIECE OF SWINE EXCREMENT, I ALMOST BROKE MY DAMN CHAIR*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Bully cam out on DVD tuesday...BULLY


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> http://inciswf.com/1332235315120.swf


Holy shit!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm leaving. AGAIN. :flair2 


I'll be back someday though. Later!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jobbers is still a thing?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

yeah, hey RS


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sup Snake?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Just pushing it to the limit.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I'm leaving. AGAIN. :flair2
> 
> 
> I'll be back someday though. Later!


bye


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Has Crimson turned his back on the wf universe?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

he's not going anywhere

:aj


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

King Crimson.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I might be late to the party but DAMN, THAT CHICK MITHRO GOT A HUGE NOSE!!!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I thought those were altered pics meant as a joke...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fake pics.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

^^That nose looked too comical to be real, but never underestimate the jokes of life.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:delrio


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope it is because if not, bitch should invest in some plastic surgery.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

@Bully
Actually it's believed to have been 616 as the number of the beast.

@Sho'nuff
pfff...I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe it's Kobra


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kinda pissed that I missed Jack Swagger's Q&A.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

R.I.P. Jobbers thread


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

This is wartime DS, no time for the jobbers thread


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The jobbers are split.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RS nice to see you got a Lifetime membership.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, it's pretty dope.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

You should use the chatbox though. I remember my first days in the chatbox. Good times


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I will check it out.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Revolver sold out. Not cool, man.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

^Non-premium is the way to go bro. Further solidifies your JOBBER status. 

Y'all ain't got shit on us.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jobbers don't need to drop ten dollars on an online membership upgrade to validate their existence.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

To put it into perspective, that's 1 hour of HARD WORK making minimum wage that I'll never get back. 

Big deal for me, no doubt about it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Y'all not comfortable putting money in liner's pokets? :troll


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm sure you were thinking he was going to assign you mod status. 

ique2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's such a strong contribution you would think he would.:sad:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

ten bucks are nothing for a rich asshole like me.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This is thread is slow as fuck nowadays.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> ten bucks are nothing for a rich asshole like me.


Bro, could you do me a favor and buy a membership for me too? 

I'm willing to change my username to RevolverSnakesSnakeSlurper.

:troll


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> This is thread is slow as fuck nowadays.


True I forgot this thread even got brought back.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Me too :lol It just isn't the same in Games & trivia


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It just feels weird coming in here for this thread :lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is some kind of neutral ground for the 11 and 12'ers.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Sup bitches? What's been going on with you guys?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

There is just a big ass war between the 11'ers and 12'ers going on.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Awww shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*We are taking this as friendly banter. Can't say all of us, though...*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It's fucking serious, dude.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Serious question.


If someone was to have a warrant for their arrest, could they be arrested at the DMV while trying to get an ID?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sho'nuff said:


> Serious question.
> 
> 
> If someone was to have a warrant for their arrest, could they be arrested at the DMV while trying to get an ID?


I think there would be a risk of it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

How low has this thing fallen?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

A long time ago.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> How low has this thing fallen?


Its dropped like a funkette and lower than Kentonbomb's self esteem.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Holy crap, I just killed a spider nearly the size of my hand.
I thought these things only existed in Australia, what the fuck?







*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. They're called baby spiders over here. :side:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

fucking australia and their fucking giant monster creatures.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

You should see our trousersnakes


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Snake? Snake! SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*And I think it had eggs. Fucking eggs. If I didn't catch it, there would probably be 100 miniatures of it running around my fuckin' house in the future.

This is why I don't like living in apartments with big-ass yards and parks around it :no:

Why can't things like this just fuck off to those eastern asian countries or whatever, they love to eat those things anyway.*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:bateman


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *And I think it had eggs. Fucking eggs. If I didn't catch it, there would probably be 100 miniatures of it running around my fuckin' house in the future.
> 
> This is why I don't like living in apartments with big-ass yards and parks around it :no:
> 
> Why can't things like this just fuck off to those eastern asian countries or whatever, they love to eat those things anyway.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Just like old times


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah yes, 2012. The good old days.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah yes.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Funny time for the 11 and 12ers to have a reunion on the eve of our rantsamania battle no?

I smell something fishy. Oh wait that's just Asenath.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, we 12ers and 11ers still kinda belong to each other. We are from the same kind.

No **** :bateman


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Yep, when it comes down to it, we are all Jobbers. *


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This thread can't be legitimized until a JT Martin sighting.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:kurt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*The ratings :vince5
Or Whap Me Jungles returning on his 5th account


Actually fuck that, what about a Bad Blood return?*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I should call him out on youtube


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Do it


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheWazperviz

No videos


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dat nostalgia. :datass


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

JOBBERS WILL NEVER DIE

What doesn't kill us makes us stronger.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

DO YOU KNOW WHO WE ARE!?


----------



## Modern Echo (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow you guys really died and fucked up, huh?

Seems like a great time for me to make a grand return in the jobbernations. I have fully learned my lesson and I'm not a horrible poster anymore, now rep me.

:bateman


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Blur?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The jobby thread just can't be flushed away. It's a proper floater.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah as sad as it is this thread is nothing now.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The jobbers thread in the Games & Trivia section is like the WWE version of ECW
The funniest thing about the jobbers thread when it was in the rants section was making the little girls cry because it was impossible for them to ignore it


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Nobody Jobs anymore.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This isn't WWECW, this is WWE Superstars in 2013.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Will everybody see, the future's in me?
They watch the wheels go round, they try to take 'em down!

You're only smoke and mirrors.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Will everybody see, the future's in me?
> They watch the wheels go round, they try to take 'em down!
> 
> You're only smoke and mirrors.


Let everybody﻿ see
The future here in me;
Just watch the wheel go round;
I'll cheer as you go down!

You're only smoke and mirrors. 



Oh and you're welcome.

:sandow2


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> This isn't WWECW, this is WWE Superstars in 2013.


I know what you mean but I posted ECW beacuse I compared the lame ass WWE version of ECW and the original one.
Jobbers thread in the rants was like ECW in the nineties. Jobbers thread in this section is meh like the third WWE brand


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

WF NXT


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Let everybody﻿ see
> The future here in me;
> Just watch the wheel go round;
> I'll cheer as you go down!
> ...


Can't take it anymore
I've heard it all before
I'll bet the whole world knows
It's time for you to go
Maybe you read the signs
But you just can't tell time
I promise you can stay
But I'll make you go away


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How about the lyrics for his other theme:

Woah!...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I just put someone in the red. It's a weird feeling.

I barely neg anyone in here, so it's kinda of a special thing.
*
_And feel just a little bad about it too :side:_


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Who?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants...em-all-i-am-most-powerful-poster-history.html

*OP*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:jose Well deserved I'd say.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Yeah, it was long overdue by now, dude just started acting like a complete mong.

Went from 5







to red in a week I think :lol

Anyway, what happened to this thread, must I always revive it now? *


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I think he's just looking for attention by the looks of things


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that Ruffy?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Is that Ruffy?


*Yes.

You bastard.*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *Yes.
> 
> You bastard.*


Is that canon? And if yes when did that happen?

You very nice guy!


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys. Just an 11er jobber looking for some welcoming arms. BTW, I've been in the IWC since 07 and have been watching wrestling since around 95.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the Jobbers. I hope you voted for team 11.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ohai

BULLY'S 1st CAKEDAY TODAY :mark: LET US CELEBRATE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Welcome. Nothing like a new Jobbers member to light up this thread.

It pretty much died ever since "Team 11 vs Team 12" took place. *


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:draper


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*^Good to see Mr Bateman didn't change at all :bateman*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:ambrose2


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Yo,

I've been asked to post a link on behalf of WMJ. I assume you guys will know what it's about.

getready2flymessage.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL. Whap me jungles.

Compared to some of the 13ers that are posting in rants atm. he was alright.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Ay-Yo.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jobber's gonna jobb


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Job Squad.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

WMJ was a pretty thight guy.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Cocaine is a helluva drug.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

We should totally bring back WMJ, only to ban him again a week later :bateman


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if he was here in some capacity, just not wishing to reveal himself for fear of the ban hammer.

Poor guy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Meki you should do some kind of Teacher rant. About the uneducated masses of WF or some stuff like that. :cody


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Meki you should do some kind of Teacher rant. About the uneducated masses of WF or some stuff like that. :cody


That would take effort. I'm not a fan.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

THE TEACHER said:


> That would take effort. I'm not a fan.


:cody2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Having "THE TEACHER" as an username with some bad ass avy/sig combo from Undertaker looks pretty awkward, Meki :lol

And just curious, which team(s) are you rooting for at the Champions/Europa league since Milan is out?*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't care about football.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pretty incredible how both the spanish powerhouses let in 4 goals like that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Barça has NO chance coming back from that, there's no way. Real still have a small bit of hope if they can at least get a 3-0. I'm just looking forward to Europa League tonight anyway.

BULLY, you're a Chelsea supporter, right? Or was that Mav?*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah they got the away goal. There's still a chance. It's not like they lack the kind of firepower to make up the difference.

I'm a Liverpool supporter in the BPL, Yeah sxe goes for LOLsea


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I can't help it NoyK. I want to change it so badly 

Dortmund btw. Big fan of their style of play. Strong defence, lot of pressure on the ball. Lot of players that can make the diffirence on any given day (Lewandowski). 

But I wouldn't mind Munchen either. I just think it's fucked up they're buying Gotze AND Lew.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Yeah they got the away goal. There's still a chance. It's not like they lack the kind of firepower to make up the difference.
> 
> I'm a Liverpool supporter in the BPL, Yeah sxe goes for LOLsea


*Ronaldo will deal with that. 

And good thing Mav is from Chelsea, it'll feel good rubbing it in him if they come up short in the Europa Semis or we beat them in the finals 8*D*



THE TEACHER said:


> I can't help it NoyK. I want to change it so badly
> 
> Dortmund btw. Big fan of their style of play. Strong defence, lot of pressure on the ball. Lot of players that can make the diffirence on any given day (Lewandowski).
> 
> But I wouldn't mind Munchen either. I just think it's fucked up they're buying Gotze AND Lew.


*How many days left for the namechange?

And Gotze is already certain, but Lewandowski is still speculation, although a lot of sites have reported it as official.

If that really is happening though, then Bayern are going to be ridiculously overpowered.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Skybs said:


> *Ronaldo will deal with that.
> 
> And good thing Mav is from Chelsea, it'll feel good rubbing it in him if they come up short in the Europa Semis or we beat them in the finals 8*D*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't live that far away from Dortmund. :draper


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Does anyone know what movie(s) these gifs are from? 


























Stumbled across them trying to search for an actual SCARY horror movie, these look great :mark:*


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he was here in some capacity, just not wishing to reveal himself for fear of the ban hammer.
> 
> Poor guy.


Yeah. I'm sure him, Sheamus O'Shaunessy, JT Martin, blur and others are still around here just hiding their real identities, especially Sheamus.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*No one? *


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I tried reverse searching those images but I don't think it works with gifs. I also tried searching the site that's in the bottom image, but still no dice.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Blast. Eh, I'm going to try watching Chernobyl Diaries, heard good feedback from it. Thanks anyway BULLY. (Y)*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Check out martyrs.

It's pretty full on though, but if you can handle really fucked up shit like human centipede and serbian film I'd recommend it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh trust me, I can. There's barely any movies where I can admit it scared the living crap out of me, or made me slightly look away lately. The SAW series, Grave Encounters, and REC are the last ones I can remember.

Haven't watched The Cabin In The Woods yet, also heard a lot of positive feedback from it.
Thanks for the heads up on Martyrs though, just watched the trailer and I'm definitely going to download it right now. Watching Chernobyl Diaries while at it. Slow start so far.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

If you want good horror you gotta look overseas, in particular asia. I'm a big fan of cat3 (category 3) which has elements of horror plus a bit of nudity etc. as well.

Most of the hollywood horrors "borrow" from asian cinema anyway, for example the ring.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

you ever seen Salo bully?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The gifs are from Grave Encounters II, Meki.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat Serbian Film ending. :vince

These days the french make the best horror movies.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

As dictated by E3 last year, the French make fucking everything these days.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

EUROPEAN MASTER RACE


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

GET UP OFF YOUR LAZY ASSES AND PROPAGATE


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

That's enough. I'm leaving. I've assessed the situation, and I'm going.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Frooot said:


> The gifs are from Grave Encounters II, Meki.


*I'm not Meki :side:

Thanks a bunch though (Y). Definitely going to watch it later tonight.

@BULLY, watched Human Centipede, wasn't as "scarring" as most people claimed it was in the youtube trailer. It was pretty extreme and original, but meh. SAW is still GOAT at that.
*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Human centipede was fucking weird. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This new guy Sheddybreak is funny as hell :lmao

Think he's a fan of yours BULLY*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *I'm not Meki :side:
> 
> Thanks a bunch though (Y). Definitely going to watch it later tonight.
> 
> ...


Oh, you wish you were


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

sup bitches


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sup. Got any fruit for us?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

A mild revival of this thread is nice to see.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

No way. Get your own.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Fucking hell Anark, you were right. Human Centipede II is indeed whole lot more graphic than the first, holy mother of everything that's pure, this is scarring. Fuck.

*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Tempted to watch it, just cause I'm a sick motherfucker.


:vince


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Don't. Ugh, if this was coloured it would probably top SAW in gore movies. 
F*#!€@ @£!§ . :delrio*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I would rather watch that then read anymore notes on standard wars or generic strategies


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Kinda strange to have a modern movie in black and white.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So did you end up watching the movie Andy? :side:*

_*Assuming you are still sane, and not locked up inside an asylum with a strap jacket screaming "he's coming for my anus"*_


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

:vince


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You lot should watch full metal alchemist brotherhood 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *So did you end up watching the movie Andy? :side:*
> 
> _*Assuming you are still sane, and not locked up inside an asylum with a strap jacket screaming "he's coming for my anus"*_


Nah haven't bothered yet. I'll get round to it eventually.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

It's kind of sad what being a regular visitor to Encyclopaedia Dramatica, /r/SpaceDicks and various other obscure subreddits, can do to your taste in gruesome horror. 

I could probably watch a live human being right in front of me, one-by-one rip off every individual part of his or her body, until a mangled torso with no head or limbs remains, and I would only barely make out a small grimace.

There really is nothing that will truly disgust me anymore. If there is, it's from the darkest depths of the internet that I can't be arsed investigating.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Frooot said:


> It's kind of sad what being a regular visitor to Encyclopaedia Dramatica, /r/SpaceDicks and various other obscure subreddits, can do to your taste in gruesome horror.
> 
> I could probably watch a live human being right in front of me, one-by-one rip off every individual part of his or her body, until a mangled torso with no head or limbs remains, and I would only barely make out a small grimace.
> 
> There really is nothing that will truly disgust me anymore. If there is, it's from the darkest depths of the internet that I can't be arsed investigating.


I know that feel.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Is this Full Metal Alcheimist thing worth watching? I need a new anime, just finished watching One Piece so now I'm in the weekly wait.*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

How can you finish one piece?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Finished watching until the last episode that is. According to Oda, One Piece is still only halfway.*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

So you have to wait a week now for a new episode. unk

btw. watch Bobobobobo


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Skybs said:


> *Is this Full Metal Alcheimist thing worth watching? I need a new anime, just finished watching One Piece so now I'm in the weekly wait.*


I don't watch much anime personally (aside from hellsing and dbz) but my mate reckons gundam is a good one


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fullmetal alchemist: brotherhood is really good. On episode 60 right now.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

And here I am, just idly making my way through Animaniacs and The Looney Tunes Show...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I have a list a mile high of TV show I said to myself I would watch after Uni has finished.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope Mad Men is on that list.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

COMMUNITY


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah and yeah. Breaking bad, Walking dead, young justice and The thick of it as well as catching up on doctor who and a few others. Missed this weeks episode. I had a list somewhere as well.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you watch season three of the walking dead? And what about GoT? And fucking ARCHER. One of the funniest shows ever,


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Not seen any yet. Game of thrones is one of the few TV shows I watch  Never not keeping up with that. Read the books. Also have books I need to read as well. May look up archer. Also reminded my of Arrow as my parents say it is really good.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Arrow is really awesome, I'd recommend it.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I just started season 2 of community and it starts with Betty White as a teacher shooting a stun dart into a students neck.

Can this show get any more awesome?

Also ALISON BRIE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Man, I'm beat. Had to walk for nearly 2 hours to get to Benfica's stadium to watch the game since I didn't have enough cash for two trips, and my head hurts from screaming, but so worth it. Posted this in the CL/EL thread, but this is what being a true fan is all about. So proud of my team, were in the final. :

Chelsea definitely won't be easy though. We'll see.*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *Man, I'm beat. Had to walk for nearly 2 hours to get to Benfica's stadium to watch the game since I didn't have enough cash for two trips, and my head hurts from screaming, but so worth it. Posted this in the CL/EL thread, but this is what being a true fan is all about. So proud of my team, were in the final. :
> 
> Chelsea definitely won't be easy though. We'll see.*


Bus??!!

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

cool story, rob.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

THE TEACHER said:


> Bus??!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


*Train+Bus. Because of a measly 65 cents I could't pay for both trips :kobe2*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Get a goddamn job, Skybs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Skybs said:


> *Man, I'm beat. Had to walk for nearly 2 hours to get to Benfica's stadium to watch the game since I didn't have enough cash for two trips, and my head hurts from screaming, but so worth it. Posted this in the CL/EL thread, but this is what being a true fan is all about. So proud of my team, were in the final. :
> 
> Chelsea definitely won't be easy though. We'll see.*


Walking is hardly tiring. unk2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> Walking is hardly tiring. unk2


*You try to walk 16km fast-pace and scream your guts out for 90 minutes without getting just a little bit tired, curry boy :kobe*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Just came in to look at Snakes sig. :datass


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Can someone explain to me what was going on here this weekend?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Drunken BULLY happened. :side:

How was your weekend Patrick?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Speaking of drunk, I miss Dunk *


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Drunken BULLY happened. :side:
> 
> How was your weekend Patrick?


Yeah, I've read about that but I would like to know more details about that drunk rant.

My weekend was quite nice. Just some relaxing with a friend. :vince5


Oh yeah, Dunk should return.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Dunk hasn"t been active on PS3 either


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*3 days ago I peeked on his profile and it said "Last Activity: Today" whatever hour it was.

Come on Dunk, don't leave us hanging like that*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

The last I spoke to him he was having problems with his boyfriend or something.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Come on, NoyK. What's up with that orton signature? Bring back that cook.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I miss Dunk too


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hope he is alright 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Come on, NoyK. What's up with that orton signature? Bring back that cook.


*I will sometime, but I just feel out of place without rocking an Orton sig for more than a month.

I might go back to the 3/4 rotating sig thing though. There's a whole bunch of trashed out unused and unfinished sigs in deviantart and other sites that I can "rebuild"*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

If you love orton so much why don't you gay marry him?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> If you love orton so much why don't you gay marry him?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Jesus supports gay marriage.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:delrio


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

You know you want to be in cena's position. :cena3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:cena4


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

NO. Not him getting banned.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why'd Patrick get banned? :bully3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't worry. he's around. If you are smart you'll spot him.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BULLY said:


> Why'd Patrick get banned? :bully3


I thought it was because of the picture, but no. Sleeper reported him for his "sand people" remark in one of the Youtube threads.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, his alt got banned as well


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What was that?

I feel like I already have an idea of what that account would be.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ramsay snow. It was pretty obvious


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Though so. I figured it was a rejoiner when he repped me my old name. Is his ban a permanent one?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Shit it's permanent RIP Patrick Bateman 

I guess I'll have to add him to the fallen jobbers


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Shit it's permanent RIP Patrick Bateman
> 
> I guess I'll have to add him to the fallen jobbers


Oh dear, what did he do?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He posted some racist comment to someone and had an alt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Shit it's *permanent* RIP Patrick Bateman
> 
> I guess I'll have to add him to the fallen jobbers


*WHAT

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It is a dark day, a dark day indeed.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*A dark day indeed 










R.I.P old friend. *


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow. Didn't see that one coming at all.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

RIP RevolverSnake :/



Ramsay Snow said:


> I was actually talking about that real face. Is that christian bale? I see a lot of people using those cool smilies.





Ramsay Snow said:


> :bateman
> 
> wow, there are a lot of really cool ones. Thank you.


I don't understand what was going on here. Was he trying to prove it wasn't an alt, or what?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, we both were


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I see. Very crafty


----------



## wMj (May 9, 2013)

As one door closes, another opens.

It's been six months, let's see if they still want to ban me.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*#FreeTheJobbers2013



MAKE IT HAPPEN WF UNIVERSE!*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

wMj said:


> As one door closes, another opens.
> 
> It's been six months, let's see if they still want to ban me.


Welcome back. I saw your post that you made in blogger or w/e it's called


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Back home...Long time since I posted here. Has someone done like a summary of the greatest moments in this thread or something? That'd be amazing.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I'll do that in the 1-year anniversary.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

dualshock did something like that a few months back.

Can't be arsed searching for it though.


----------



## wMj (May 9, 2013)

wait... fuck. I've been blocked from everything but Games and Trivia. What was the point of doing that?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hehe he's banned again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ehh... there's no going back, Jobbers are fading away one by one *


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sad truth


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Who's actually left? Us two, Meki, Sono, Andy, DualShock, Froot, Peep, and ...I think that's it. And most of them barely if ever come around here. 

Ah well, leave the memories alone I guess. Maybe in the 1-year anniversay the mods will let them all come back for a one-day only special appearance :side:*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WMj and Bateman be less blatant when rejoining seriously guys 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

ho wants it and who bring it. i fucking came together for it. i dont care if thats what you came for,, thats how it is


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> *ho wants it and who bring it.* i fucking came together for it. i dont care if thats what you came for,, thats how it is


*
PEEP, this is your chance :mark:

*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol if only I did not have to spend today revising a whole subject 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

listen i know we didnt start but i dont care lets do it


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

i guess this threads gonna die now


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Well if Evo wasn't playing, BULLY is permabanned.

We are just a few bunch now, fellow jobbers. Very few. *


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The picture the other day it is me and you noyk. We are the last outlaws. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Now that he's gone can you admit none of you actually liked BULLY?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I liked bully. If I did not like him I would say it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

That's fair enough then, I just don't see anything about him that would make me even consider not hating him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Gambit said:


> The picture the other day it is me and you noyk. We are the last outlaws.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


*Along with SonoShion, Froot, Andy, and DualShock, but most of them don't come here anymore, and Froot is now a 10er.

We are indeed the last original jobber outlaws. Meki is around, but he's part of the Jobbers Generation II



Someone should just put this thread out of its misery.



Edit: Nvm, Evo was just trolling us all, it ain't perma.

That bastard.*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

yo. what aboutme. what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mess.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:lmao I have to say anytime I want to feel normal I can long onto here and see half the shit that goes down


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Jesus.

What the fuck happened in here?


----------

